# Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen



## Raubfischfischer (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo Zusammen.

Wollte hier ein Thema einrichten für Einträge zu aktuellen Fangmeldungen und Tipps rund um das Angeln in und um Roermond herum. Habe schon viele Leute in Roermond kennengelernt, die regelmäßig dort Angeln. Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere ein paar gute Tipps und Fangmeldungen auf Lager.
Ich selbst beobachte seit ca. einem Jahr z.B. die Temperatur, Mondphasen, Windrichtung...Hat jm. hierzu eine Meinung?

Ich selbst war noch heute morgen noch auf der Landzunge an der Maasbrücke. Eine Brasse auf Made/ Futterkorb.war schon mal besser...
Aber bald geht es wieder auf Raubfisch!!!|supergri

Wer anderen hilft, fängt besser...


----------



## Borusse (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,

also vor ca. 3 Wochen haben die Brassen beim feedern noch super gebissen, aber im Moment ist es etwas mau. Ich war Vatertag das letzte mal und hatte nur 3 Bisse. Kann aber am Wetter gelegen haben, war doch ganz schön kalt und regnerisch.



> Ich selbst beobachte seit ca. einem Jahr z.B. die Temperatur, Mondphasen, Windrichtung...Hat jm. hierzu eine Meinung?


 
Hast Du aus Deinen Beobachtungen denn schon Erkenntnisse für das Beissverhalten gewonnen?
Wenn ja, dann teile uns doch Deine Erfahrungen mit. Ist sicher interessant

Gruss

Chris


----------



## Luc85 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War am Freitag sowie am Samstag da. Habe 2 karpfen gefangen beide nur ca. 55cm und schöne 2 Brassen ( schwimmt auch alles wieder). Wollte eigentlich ehr ein paar Rotaugen oder Rotfedern fangen als Köfi aber da ging nicht.

Werde morgen Mittag nach der uni nochmal mein glück probeiren.


----------



## Raubfischfischer (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Kann aus meinen bisherigen Aufzeichnungen nur sagen das Wind aus Süd/ Südwest mehr Fangerfolge brachte als Wind aus Nord/ Nordost.
Bei Sternenklarer Nacht und Voll bzw. Neumond waren die Aalfänge besonders gut.

Hat sonst noch jm. etwas beobachtet?


----------



## Raubfischfischer (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen.

War von Gestern Nachmittag bis heute morgen wieder zum Angeln in Roermond. Leider nichts gewesen. Habs mit Köfi und Fischfetzen versucht aber nichts. Liegt vielleicht am Wetterwechsel.
Wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## hannes (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Werde morgen mein Glück an der Maas bei Beesel versuchen |pfisch: - hoffe ich kann dann ne positive Meldung abgeben #:


----------



## Rute=Krumm (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin |supergri

war jetzt die letzten tage an der maas bei wessem und heute wieder. hm am samstag gings ganz gut ab haben alle zander & co gefangen und ich hatte noch einen monster rapfen aus zufall beim schleppen erwischt. am sonntag wars nicht ganz so gut auf zander beim schleppen nur ein paar kleine beim vertikalangeln  dafür haben einpaar freunde einpaar hechte beim schleppen erwischt und einen  ganz ordentlichen von 1.13m   
mal schaun was heute geht..........|supergri


----------



## Raubfischfischer (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Werde es morgen und Mittwoch noch mal auf Barsch und Zander versuchen. Spinnangeln und mit Köfi. mal sehen was geht, nur das Wetter!?!


----------



## Boerni72 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,
wir waren am Sonntag auch auf der Maas und den umliegenden Seen. Da wir das erste mal nach der Schonzeit wieder auf dem Wasser waren, war unserer Hunger groß, wieder schöne Fische zu fangen. Zuerst klapperten wir die Seen ab und erhofften uns schöne Barsche zu fangen. Mein Bruder erwischte dann auch einen schönen Barsch von 41cm auf einen Spinner. Nicht schlecht für den Anfang, doch weiter Barsche waren uns heute nicht mehr gestattet. In der Dämmerung zogen wir dann auf die Maas und versuchten dort den Zandern nachzustellen. Wir erwischten zwei kleinere Zander so um die 40- 45cm, die dann auch wieder ins Nasse zurück durfen. Die großen Fänge blieben aus, doch trotzdem war es ein schöner Saisonauftakt.
Boerni


----------



## Rute=Krumm (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin 
hatte ja gestern morgen von den letzten tagen berichtet und gestern also am montag haben wir wieder ganz ordentlich gefangen 6 zander 1 hecht und einen barsch von knapp 40
ich stelle nacher noch das pic mit dem rapfen rein um euch neidisch zu machen:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Raubfischfischer (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Alle Fische beim Schleppen? Wollte morgen mal mit der Spinnrute losziehen und abends mit köfi auf Zander. Welche Farben habt ihr bei Künsködern verwendet?


----------



## Rute=Krumm (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Halb halb|supergri
 Es war sehr unterschiedlich würde mich jetzt auf keine Farbe festlegen............


----------



## Raubfischfischer (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen.

War von Mi auf Do in Roermond am Campingplatz angeln. Diesmal konnte ich einen schönen Zander von 80cm um 14Uhr in der prallen Mittagssonne landen. Abends gab es noch zwei Brassen, die auf meine Tauwürmer für Aale gebissen haben. 

Zwei Kollegen konnten auch von einem Zander und einem 50er Barsch beim Schleppen berichten. 

Wie sieht es bei euch aus und was ist euer Top Köder?


----------



## krauthis7 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich waren gestern ,hatte 2 zander und einen hecht 
ABER DIE SCHWIMMEN WIEDER


----------



## Rute=Krumm (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

#6#6#6*  Catch & Release *#6#6#6


----------



## Raubfischfischer (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Catch & Release


----------



## Raubfischfischer (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ist ja wohl nichts dagegen zu sagen das der kollege heute auf meinem teller war und wirklich gut geschmeckt hat. Will ja keine Fischstäbchen essen wenn ich schon angeln gehe. Ansonsten wird naürlich zurückgesetzt!!!


----------



## aal-andy (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Raubfischfischer schrieb:


> Ist ja wohl nichts dagegen zu sagen das der kollege heute auf meinem teller war und wirklich gut geschmeckt hat. Will ja keine Fischstäbchen essen wenn ich schon angeln gehe. Ansonsten wird naürlich zurückgesetzt!!!


 
Recht hast #6!! Das soll jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich selber nehme auch in gemäßigter Stückzahl, so wie es mein Bauch und meine Truhe nach frischem Fisch sehnt, mit. Und da ich mich mit denen ja nicht unterhalten will, spielt es auch keine Rolle aus welchem Land die kommen. Hoffe es hat Dir gemundet.


----------



## Rute=Krumm (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wollt dir nichts vorwerfen .............
Ich schreibe das Catch&Release immer unter meine Txte nur ich habe das diesmla vergessen:q


----------



## Peter70 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Waren gestern mit dem Boot auf der Maas unterwegs. Konnten
einen untermaßigen Zander fangen und einen Barsch
Gruss Peter


----------



## Rute=Krumm (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Eigentlich komisch mir haben alle immer gesagt das es nach der Schonzeit noch besser ist als im Winter.........   naja sind ja auch neu da vielleicht muss man sich jetzt mit der Angelart umsttellen. Waren gestern auch haben 4 Zander erwischt und 3 verschlagen.

#6#6#6CATCH&RELEASE#6#6#6


----------



## Raubfischfischer (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So, jetzt noch zwei, drei Stündchen schlafen und dann geht es den Fischen an den Kragen. 

Wie läuft es bei euch? Jm. schon nen kapitalen die Saison gelandet?


----------



## Twyster (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War gestern also Samstag in Wessem kurz vor der Schleuse Angeln
Außer 6 Brassen mit Feeder aber sonst nichts mit Spin ging gar nichts weder mit Wobler noch Spiner noch Twister


----------



## krauthis7 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich war gestern auch wieder am wasser konnte einen kleinen zander überlisten sonst ging gar nichts .petri für alle die ans wasser kommen


----------



## wilhelm (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo 
Ich war von Freitag auf Samstag am Kanal in Wessem in der nähe der Schleuse.Außer einem schönen Aal leider nichts.
Auf Köderfisch keinen Zupfer.Auf Tauwurm morgens um 4:00Uhr den Aal.#6
An euch alle ein Petri Heil


----------



## krauthis7 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

petri zum aal sieht mann auch nicht mehr so oft


----------



## Rute=Krumm (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hey

ich glaub das petri hat uns glück gebracht wir haben zwar den ganzen morgen keinen zupfer beim vertikalangeln und schleppen gehabt aber hatten dan nacher eine 60 er beim vertikalangeln und eine 90 er beim schleppen|laola:


----------



## aixellent (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wir waren am Freitag mit dem Boot unterwegs. Wir hatten 14 Fische. Ein Hecht 102 cm, einen Aland auf 15er Castaic, 5 Zander (der größte hatte 60), 7 Barsche.

Greeeeez
Aixellent alias KissMyBass


----------



## wilhelm (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

:mDanke für die Glückwünsche :m

Auch euch viele schöne Fänge.

#6Gruß Wilhelm#6


----------



## Raubfischfischer (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War heute morgen Spinnfischen in der Nähe der Schleuse und an noch nen paar guten Stellen vom Ufer aus aber nichts gewesen, nicht mal nen zupfer. naja, das Wetter war auch sehr wechselhaft, scheint den Fischen nicht zu schmecken...


----------



## Raubfischfischer (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Gestern nen schönen Zander gefangen, knappe 80cm. Wie sieht es so bei euch aus? Hecht ist ja bald wieder offen, wollt mal mit Köfi und Pose angeln, hat jemand gute Plätze? Am Kanal ist mit Pose ja nich so dolle...


----------



## Raubfischfischer (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo alle zusammen.

Wie sind bei euch so die letzten Tage gelaufen? Konnte gestern Abend einen schönen Zander auf Köderfisch verhaften, nahe der Schleuse. Köderfische gab es on mass.
Wie waren eure Fangergebnisse während der letzten Regentage?


----------



## perch (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin raubfischfischer,

wir waren gestern mit dem boot unterwegs.
vertikal ging´s nich so dolle.zwei minizander,
einige vorsichtige bisse und zwei aussteiger.
also zur zeit nich so prickelnd #d

gruß perch


----------



## Raubfischfischer (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen.
Wollte morgen mal wieder ein Nachtangeln nahe der Schleuse einlegen, wie sieht es so mit der Beißlaune der zander so aus?War jemand die letzten Tage vor ort? |krach:


----------



## carpe de imi (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

guten tag zusammen habt ihr nen paar bilder von da wo ihr angelt.von welcher schlleuse ist denn die rede.mfg marcel


----------



## carpe de imi (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

:vik:heute nacht auf der landzunge auf köfischwanz


----------



## Raubfischfischer (2. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen.

Wollte es morgen Abend mal mit Köfi auf Zander probieren (am Kraftwerk), was meint ihr wie die Chancen stehen bei dem wechselndem Wetter? Oder war jm. die letzten Tage mit Köfi erfolgreich?


----------



## PonyAC (3. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Leute!

War gestern mit dem Boot an der Maas. Ja, richtig, nur an und nicht auf der Maas... |krach:

Kann es sein, dass rund um Roermond und auch auf der belgischen Seite ALLE Slipanlagen dicht gemacht worden sind? Überall nur Schranken und alle nagelneu!

Das ist doch nur Geldmacherei, damit man auf die teuren Liegeplätze in den Häfen ausweicht... Pfui!

Oder kennt jemand von euch noch eine Selle, an der man noch trailern kann?

Bin dann nach Linne zum Wehr gefahren und hatte vier Zander und einen Wels... Nicht schlecht, aber wollte ja lieber vom Boot aus angeln.


----------



## Lachsy (3. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

slippen kannste beim van Ass in roermond 5€. oder ab 9 uhr bei marina oolderhusske 10€, oder im hafen hatenboer 12,50€.

kostenlose slippe kenne ich nur eine in ganz roermond

mfg Lachsy


----------



## PonyAC (3. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke Lachsy. Gute Tips. Wo ist denn die kostenlose Anlage??? :m

Und weißt du die Öffnungszeiten für die anderen Anlagen? Man fischt ja nicht unbedingt während der "Geschäftszeiten" der Hafenmeister. Kann man das Boot auch noch in der Nacht rausholen?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## krauthi (3. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

es gibt keine kostenlose slippe mehr in roermond  und umgebung


----------



## Lachsy (3. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

frank ich dachte die in asselt wäre frei? bzw war nicht mal eine oben bei Wessem eine?

ich glaube beim van Ass kannste auch nachts slippen. Aber das weis frank wohl besser oder? Musst nur vorher anrufen und mit ihm quasseln. kollege hat dort schon mal geslippt.

in Oolderhuske nur bis 20 uhr in der saison, und bis 18 uhr in der nachsaison.
Danach kommste mit dem boot nicht mehr raus. Bzw nicht mehr vom gelände.
Ab 9 uhr morgens ist der hafenmeister da.

Hatenboer weis ich nicht, schon lange nicht mehr da gewesen. (hafenmeister war uns zu unfreundlich) Aber der läßt auch nicht nachts slippen, zu viele hafenlieger haben sich beschwert. 

Ansonsten verbringste ne schöne nacht auf den seen


----------



## krauthi (3. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wie schon gesagt gibt  es mitlerweile keine freie slippe mehr in und um roermond
die günstigste ist wie clarissa schon sagte die anlage von aas für 5 € und wenn man vorher anruft kan man mit denen vereinbaren ab wann man slippen möchte und die schranke bleibt offen 
bezahlt wird nach dem ausslippen und die slippe ist vollkommen ok( dort ist auch vom 1-2 september das bootstreffen nr.5 )
alles andere wie hatenboer oder marina oolderhuuske sind zeitenabhängig und überlaufen dort gibt es schon mal chaos beim ausslippen weil alle gleichzeitig raus wollen 
am besten entweder ein liegeplatzt oder ein boot was man von der brücke werfen kann (scherz)

wo wir slippen wird nicht verraten 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## Moltolokotonol (4. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo, 
wir waren gestern an der Maas in der Nähe Belgisch-Holländischer Grenze, die Einheimische haben uns berichtet, dass es irgendwo in Belgien eine Panne in einem Werk gab und es wurden giftige Substanzen ins Wasser geschleudert, habe selbst mehrere tote und kranke Fische gesehen. Man darf jetzt da nicht angeln und es wird sehr stark von der Polizei kontrolliert.
Weiß irgendjemand näheres dazu?


----------



## kof (4. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Moltolokotonol

meinst du deine frage ernst?


----------



## Moltolokotonol (4. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



kof schrieb:


> @ Moltolokotonol
> 
> meinst du deine frage ernst?



warum sollte ich es nicht ernst meinen???


----------



## Weißer Wolf (4. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,
schade das Du die Mitteilung nicht schon gestern geschrieben hast.Es stimmt tatsächlich.
Wir waren heute morgen zu viert am Albert-Kanal bei Hermalle(kurz vor Vise').Wir haben dort ca. 2 Std.geangelt,wir hatten ja keine Ahnung was los war.Nicht einen Biß haben wir gehabt und das gab mir zu denken.Sind dann noch an einen kleineren Schleusenkanal gefahren und dort erfuhren wir was passiert war.Also das mit dem Giftunfall scheint zu stimmen und es ist bis auf Weiteres verboten im Großraum Lüttich zu angeln.Ebenfalls ist es richtig das relativ viele Fischkadaver zu sehen waren.Desweiteren waren in dem kleineren Kanal auch etliche z.T. sehr große Fische(Brassen) verendet.Einige Kleinere lebten noch und taumelten an der Oberfläche.Ich kann nur hoffen und wünschen das sich kein großes Fischsterben daraus entwickelt.Also Petrijünger im Moment könnt Ihr das Angeln dort vergessen.


----------



## kof (4. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

... bedauerlicherweise liegt der ungluecksort so weit oben (flussKMtechnisch gesehen), dass zu befürchten ist, dass sich das kontaminierte wasser grossflächig ausbreiten wird... in die kanäle & vaarten, die maas & ihre plassen ... damn it.

@ Moltolokotonol:

vielleicht etwas ungluecklich formuliert .. ich hatte -just bevor du schriebst- den faden aufgemacht. nix fuer ungut.

...


----------



## krauthis7 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hy der wdr meint das angeln an der maas sei im ganzen gebiet verboten


----------



## Roofblei (4. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Kollegen

Kommen gerade von der Maas unterhalb von Maastricht
Laut den Niederländischen Behörden war am ganzen Tag Bade 
und Angelverbot rund um Maastricht.Leider muss ich mitteilen das wir etliche tote Fische gesehen haben.Vor allem waren es 
Rapfen und Döbel . Eben bekam ich von meiner Frau die Mitteilung das die Verbote wieder aufgehoben sind was den Fischen leider nicht helfen wird . Hoffentlich werden die Auswirkungen nicht schlimmer.

verbleibe mit viel Zuversicht 

Gruss Roofblei


----------



## PonyAC (5. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hat denn mal jemand was offizielles gehört? Oder sogar einen Link zu einem Zeitungsberich oder so?


----------



## Lachsy (5. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=106996  lese hier


----------



## doomi (5. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo !

ich war noch nie an der Maas angeln..
wollte am dienstag nach roermond zum angeln fahren.
was sollte ich beachten, 
wo fahre ich am besten direkt in roermond morgens hin ?
was ist mit dem giftunfall, lohnt es sich überhaupt zu fahren.. ?
und wo angelt es sich da am besten, bevorzugt Hecht Zander Forellen

Mfg

Domi


----------



## Lachsy (5. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Forellen? ist eher ein Zufallsfang. siehe hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=378332

da die ganze brühe, sich verdünnt, aber die maas runterkommt, würde ich kein Fisch zur Zeit mit als mahlzeit mitnehmen.


----------



## Raubfischfischer (6. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Miese Sache mit dem Giftunfall, hoffe das Gewässer erholt sich schnell.

Mal ne andere Frage: War den letzten Sa zum wiederholten mal an der Maas nahe einer Schleuse angeln wie jedes mal hatte ich auch diesen Sa Probleme mit der Strömung. Hatte mir schon extra Strömungsbleie besorgt, aber jedes mal ist meine Köfi-Montage weit abgetrieben. Mit dem Problem muss ich wohl leben, aber mein Hauptproblem ist das erkennen von Bissen. Habe meine Ruten bis jetzt immer auf einem Rod Pod abgelegt da ich viel an stehenden Gewässern gefischt habe, scheint hier aber nicht zu klappen, da ich den Freilauf so hart einstellen muss damit keine Schnur durch die Strömung abgezogen wird. Durch diese harte Einstellung habe ich kaum Bisse oder Erkenne sie nicht früh genug. Kann mir jemand sagen welche Montage für Zander ich am besten bei Strömung verwende, wie ich die Rute am besten aufstelle und wie ich den Freilauf trotz Strömung überhaut benutzen kann ohne das der Zander einen Wiederstand spürt, bevor ich den Biss erkenne.


----------



## Raubfischfischer (9. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nabend zusammen.
Kann mir denn keiner wenigstens generell mal eben sagen mit welcher Köfi-Montage ich in der Strömung angeln kann ohne das meine Montage zu weit abtreibt und wie ich meine Ruten zur Bisserkennung am besten aufstelle!?! Wollte morgen abend mal wieder los, wäre dankbar für schnelle Antworten.


----------



## Raubfischfischer (20. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nabend,

wollte mal hören ob jemand von euch an den Maasplassen Erfahrungen mit Jerkbaits gemacht hat. Würde mir demnächst gerne eine Jerkbait Rute und passende Rolle kaufen. Leider habe ich hierbei nicht so den Durchblick. Was ist besser Multi oder Stationärrolle. Möchte gerne vom Boot aus Angeln, kann mir jm. sagen ob ich an den Maasplassen mit Jerken überhaupt erfolgreich sein kann, da ich noch nicht wirklich viele mit Jerkbaits hab Angeln sehen.
Würde es gerne probieren. Was sagen eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## PonyAC (21. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Also ich war gestern den ganzen Tag erfolglos an der Maas mit der Jerkrute unterwegs.Habe aber auch gerade erst angefangen. Nach einem Wechsel in der Dämmerung auf normalen Wobbler gas dann Hecht und Zander. Weiß nicht, ob es mit Jerk auch geklappt hätte... 

Zur Frage Multi oder Stationär: Das ist so eine Glaubensfrage. Ich persönlich erkenne nicht wirklich die Notwendigkeit einer Multi. Bei Riesenködern vielleicht ja. Da ich aber Slider fische, müssen die Jerks auch nicht zu hart sein. Habe abr auch ne Multi, weil´s wohl irgendwie dazugehört. 

Das ist doch das schöne an unserem Hobby: Viiiiel Geld für schöne blinkende neue Sachen ausgeben... Das ist wie mit den Handtaschen bei Frauen. Eine für alles würde auch gehen. ;-)

Das ist ganz nützlich: Klick und Klick


----------



## Raubfischfischer (22. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke erst mal. Wenn jemand Erfolge mit Jerkbaits an der Maas und den Maasplassen vorweisen kann oder tipps hat, bitte mal kurz reinschreiben. Werde demnächst dann auch mal mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## Raubfischfischer (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen.

War schon länger nicht mehr in roermond zum angeln. wie sieht es so mit der beißlaune der Zander aus? plane nen ansitz für am we und wollt mal hören was so geht.
Hat jm. von euch etwas vom giftunfall in roermond bemerkt?


----------



## theundertaker (6. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Huhu Raubfischfischer,

ich war die letzten Wochen jedes Wochenende in Roermond. Hab aber nicht wirklich Ahnung vom Raubfischfischen. Wo gehst du denn angeln? Ich bin immer am Oolderplas.

Letztes We habe ich mal aus Spaß einen Köderfisch auf Grund gelegt und nach ca. ner halben Stunde schoss meine Schnur nur so von der Spule. Irgendwas schweres hing am Haken, hab den Fisch aber leider nach 2-3 Sekunden wieder verloren, da ich ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen Mist gebaut habe.

Angelst du vom Ufer aus? Wir können uns ja mal am Oolderplas treffen und du erklärst mir n bissl wie ich am besten auf Raubfisch angeln muss ;-) Ich würde schon gerne mal n Zander fangen.

Hab die letzten Wochen eher auf Brassen geangelt; wie gesagt, habe nicht so ne Ahnung, wie man schöne Fische fängt ;-)

LG
Thomas


----------



## Raubfischfischer (7. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

Ja, können wir gerne machen, dieses und nächstes we sieht es bei meir schlecht aus wegen der Arbeit, sobald ich wieder zeit habe und wieder nach roermond fahre melde ich mich mal.


----------



## Raubfischfischer (2. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo und einen guten Abend zusammen.

Wollte mal hören wie es zu aktuellen Fängen an den Maasplassen so aussieht. War jetzt schon länger nicht vor Ort und wollte um Ostern rum mal wieder auf die Pirsch.
Kann jemand berichten was so geht!?!


----------



## Raubfischfischer (14. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

nAbend zusammen,

Wollte die nächste Woche mal zwei Tage nach Roermond zum Angeln fahren. Kann mir jemand Tips zum Angeln mit der Winkelpickerrute geben? Wollte auf Brassen und andere Friedfische mit Futterkorb angeln. Welche Montagen, Gewichte und Futter sind am besten für den Kanal und/oder See um diese Jahreszeit geeignet? Ist ja noch recht kalt...


----------



## Jogibär (14. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Raubfischfischer,

wenn du tatsächlich nen Winklepicker meinst hast Du bei Gewichten ja wohl nicht viel Auswahl. Da die Ruten ein Wurfgewicht von max. 50 gr. haben, kommen nur ganz leichte oder unbebleite Futterkörbchen in Frage. 
Das Thema Futter ist schon unendlich diskutiert worden. Guck mal bei "Stippen und Friedfischangeln" da wirste bestimmt was finden, auch für die kalte Jahreszeit. 
Zur Montage: So einfach und so leicht wie möglich, d. h. Hauptschnur max. 0.18 mm (mono), Anti-Tangle-Boom, Futterkörchen dran, kl. Wirbel, Vorfach max. 0,14 mm, 80 cm lang mit 16er Häkchen, zwei Maden dran und fertig. 
Die Brassen dürften mittlerweile munter werden.
Gruß Jogi


----------



## Raubfischfischer (14. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Jogibär.

Okay, denke mit der leichten Winkelpicker ist das dann die Ausrüstung für am See oder ruhigen Gewässern. Aber wie sieht es am Kanal in der Strömung aus?
Welche Methode ist an der Maas gut geeignet?

mfG


----------



## Jogibär (15. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Im Kanal und an der Maas hab ich's noch nicht mit feeder probiert. Ich schätze aber mal, dass dur im Fluss selbst wohl Körbchen von 80 - 100 Gramm brauchst, damit die liegen bleiben. Der Kanal ist wesentlich strömungsärmer, ausser wenn geschleust wird, dann kommt auch da richtig Bewegung rein. Und natürlich, wenn Schiffe vorbei kommen. Dann holst du die Monatage aber besser rein, weil der Sog so stark ist, dass da gar nix liegen bleibt, egal mit welchem Gewicht Du fischst. 
Hier im Board gibts aber bestimmt Leute, die da mehr Erfahrung haben als ich.
Ich hab bisher nur am Kanal gestippt. An der Maas hab ich gar keine Erfahrung.


----------



## köfi01 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Tach auch 
Ich war heute an der Maas.An der kleinen Schleuse Richtung Torn und Maasbracht. Und was soll ich sagen nicht einen *BISS.* Aber das lag wohl am Hochwasser.Es war zum :v

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## eddyguru (16. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Leute,

waren heut im strömenden Regen an der Maas unterwegs.Nach drei Std hat nen schöner Zander den Fin S gepackt.

Gruß Eddy


----------



## alizander1 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petri zu deinem schönen Fang!!#6

Gruss
Alex


----------



## Raubfischfischer (16. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Schöner Fisch. Das macht mir Hoffnung für die nächste Woche!!!


----------



## marca (17. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wie,strömender Regen??
Du bist doch ganz trocken!!



Petri zu Deinem Fang!


----------



## sditges (17. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Edy Eddy Eddy !!

Fettes Petri ..... ich sag ja, er hats drauf


----------



## Jogibär (17. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



marca schrieb:


> Wie,strömender Regen??
> Du bist doch ganz trocken!!quote]
> 
> Er hat ja auch unter ner Brücke geangelt:q


----------



## eddyguru (17. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Jogibär schrieb:


> marca schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie,strömender Regen??
> ...


----------



## jigzzle (17. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich kann bezeugen das es sehr sehr nass war! :q

Und übrigens durfte sich der Zander nach der kurzen Foto-Session wieder auf sein Laichgeschäft vorbereiten#6


----------



## sditges (17. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jigzzle schrieb:


> Ich kann bezeugen das es sehr sehr nass war! :q
> 
> Und übrigens durfte sich der Zander nach der kurzen Foto-Session wieder auf sein Laichgeschäft vorbereiten#6


 
Womit aber nichts bewiesen wäre, da du ja nicht edyguru bist sondern "jigzzle" :vik:

Kann ja jeder kommen und den guten EDY imitieren wollen 

Dann müssten wir jetzt zum Beweis die Fingerabdrücke des FINS und des Zanders nehmen.


harr harr !!!


----------



## mrmayo (17. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Schöner Fisch :m


----------



## alex-racer (17. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo alle,

@Eddy
schönen Zander haste da geangelt.

ich war gestern 5 stunden in Asselt, und nicht ein biss gehabt.
werde es am We mal an den kanälen und der Maas probieren.

Gruß Alex


----------



## eddyguru (17. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



sditges schrieb:


> Womit aber nichts bewiesen wäre, da du ja nicht edyguru bist sondern "jigzzle" :vik:
> 
> Kann ja jeder kommen und den guten EDY imitieren wollen
> 
> ...


 
er ist auch net eddy:qaber man darf ihm glauben,dass es sehr nass war.wir waren halt schon nen gutes stündchen unter der brücke.kollege jigzzle ist immer mit am start.
und sditges,er hat noch ne gaaaaaaanze menge mehr drauf,als ich anfänger:q:qdie letzten zweimal hatte ich halt nen bissel mehr glück
allen noch schöne fänge für die letzten zwei wochen#6

pn ist unterwegs jigzzle für dieses we

gruß eddy


----------



## theundertaker (18. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hmm...wenn ich doch auch mal einen zander fangen würde...=(

naja...*weiterversuch*

Petri zu dem schönen Fisch!


----------



## sditges (18. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> hmm...wenn ich doch auch mal einen zander fangen würde...=(
> 
> naja...*weiterversuch*
> 
> Petri zu dem schönen Fisch!


 
.... wie gesagt, bzw. geschrieben, es erfordert ein wenig Übung und Geduld.
Naja, da Du ja eine Freundin/Frau hast, wird das mit dem Gefühl ja schon mal klappen, oder ?????? |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## totaler Spinner (18. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Die Maas hat z.Z. erhöhten Wasserstand und ne Strömung fast wie am Rhein. In den nächsten Tagen wird es wohl nicht besser. Über Ostern soll es in den Ardennen heftig schneien. Wens danach wärmer wird (irgendwan wird es doch wohl mal wärmer werden, oder?;+) können wir uns auf ein heftiges Hochwasser und Strömung bis zu 10km/h einstellen. Und das alles vor beginn der Schonzeit. #q


----------



## mrmayo (18. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



alex-racer schrieb:


> Hallo alle,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Das kenn ich nur zu gut |supergri

Das Wetter versaut mir momentan meine Angellaune.Hab mich innerlich schon auf den Frühling eingestellt und dann so ein Mist :-/
Am Wochende sollsGraupelschauer und starken Wind geben,da werd ich bestimmt nicht ans Wasser gehen.


----------



## theundertaker (18. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



sditges schrieb:


> .... wie gesagt, bzw. geschrieben, es erfordert ein wenig Übung und Geduld.
> Naja, da Du ja eine Freundin/Frau hast, wird das mit dem Gefühl ja schon mal klappen, oder ?????? |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


 
Loool, da haste wohl recht...;-) Ich befürchte mal ganz stark, dass meine Verlobte den ersten Zander ausm Wasser zieht und nur dumm daneben ausser Wäsche gucken werde :m

Ja im Moment bring das angeln ja nix wegen miesem Wetter, aber wenns wieder schöner wird, dann hole ich mir wieder ein paar schwimmende Gesellen zum Mittagessen :q

Liebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## krauthis7 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

erstmal ein petri dem fänger und schön das er wieder schwimmen durfte um sich zu vermehren.
mein respect #6

@....
zander beissen halt nicht wie barsche und
es gibt halt angler die sollten nie fische fangen


----------



## krauthi (18. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

der .......... hätte sogar den schwarzen laichzander abgeschädelt


----------



## theundertaker (18. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wer hat einen schwarzen Laichzander abgeschädelt bzw. was soll das sein?


----------



## krauthi (18. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich habe nicht geschrieben  " er hat "  sonder " er hätte "   das ist ein unterschied


----------



## krauthis7 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Wer hat einen schwarzen Laichzander abgeschädelt bzw. was soll das sein?


 
hast keine ahnung hauptsache pfanne oder


----------



## theundertaker (19. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



krauthi schrieb:


> ich habe nicht geschrieben  " er hat "  sonder " er hätte "   das ist ein unterschied



ok, habe mich verlesen.....

Er hätte den Zander nicht abgeschädelt, höchstens waidgerecht zum Verzehr fertig gemacht...:m Nennt man diese Zander "schwarze Laichzander"? Wär mir neu ;-)

Ich habe doch schon mal gesagt, ich fange nicht viel und das was ich fange, gehört auf den Tisch mit frischen Kartoffeln dazu, ner schönen Soße und nem Gemüse....:q Ist schon lecker so ein Fischchen...jetzt brauche ich demnächst noch n Zander, den habe ich noch nicht gefangen und dann kann ich probieren, den auch mal zuzubereiten...:g

Allerherzlichste Grüße
an die Kräuter....


----------



## Luiz (19. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*hust


----------



## alizander1 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> ok, habe mich verlesen.....
> 
> Er hätte den Zander nicht abgeschädelt, höchstens waidgerecht zum Verzehr fertig gemacht...:m Nennt man diese Zander "schwarze Laichzander"? Wär mir neu ;-)
> 
> ...


 
Thomas, nun  warte noch bis zum Sommer.Dann klappts vielleicht auch mal mit nem Zander.
Fängst doch eh nix!!!:q:q:q


----------



## theundertaker (19. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Man, sach mir die bittere Wahrheit doch nicht so ins Gesicht Aliiiii ;-)

Ich weiß, dass ich nichts fange...^^ Aber mein Barsch letztes Jahr war doch geil oder nich XD


----------



## sditges (19. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Man, sach mir die bittere Wahrheit doch nicht so ins Gesicht Aliiiii ;-)
> 
> Ich weiß, dass ich nichts fange...^^ Aber mein Barsch letztes Jahr war doch geil oder nich XD


 


vorallem das catch&release + Populationsgefahr + Forumchaos was Du mit dem Barschfang angerichtet hast ....  


pöööser ABSCHÄDLER duuuuu :g


----------



## eddyguru (19. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Abend Leutz,

und gehts am We rüber an die Maas?
Ich werds leider nicht schaffen,weil wir uns nen Wohnwagen am See mit Boot gemietet haben.So nen Mist aber auch
Aber nächste Woche gibts den letzten Angriff.
Allen Maasfischern viel spaß bein Eier sammeln und nen paar dicke Zander noch.

gruß eddy


----------



## krauthi (20. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wir sehen uns bestimmt mal am oolderplaas und dan reden wir mal über die Kräuter


----------



## Dart (20. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ich schädel die doch nicht ab...ich zertrümmer denen nur den Schädel und stech mitm Messer zu..mehr nicht XD Müssen ja auch fein kaputt sein XDXD


Das passt zumindest zum Usernamen "Totengräber"
Das solche Sprüche hier geduldet werden ist krasser als jede C&R Diskussion:g


----------



## krauthis7 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hab nichts anderes erwartet ,|bigeyes
wir sehen uns bestimmt mal :g


----------



## Jaws (20. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ja echt ey...ich bin total der Fisch-Terminator
> 
> Ist schon lustig, was so ein gefangener Fisch, fotografiert in der Küche, für wirre Gedanken in einigen Köpfen anrichten kann... :g
> 
> ...


 

oh gott!!!


----------



## BSZocher (20. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> ...bist wenigstens nicht so krass wie einige komische Leute hier.......



Die sich im Gegensatz zu dir (siehe Verwarnungen) benehmen können.


----------



## alizander1 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich versteh gar nicht, wie man sich so darüber aufregen kann;+.
Leben und leben lassen!!
Wenn jemand meint, er müsste einen Fisch mitnehmen soll er das doch machen.
Und lasst euch doch nicht immer so provozieren.Der und andere hier lachen sich über solche Kommentare kaputt..
Und sooo schlimm ist er nun auch wieder nicht.
Hunde die bellen beißen nicht.


Gruss
Alex


----------



## Dart (20. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



alizander1 schrieb:


> Leben und leben lassen!!
> Wenn jemand meint, er müsste einen Fisch mitnehmen soll er das doch machen.


Das wird hier wohl niemand kritisieren


----------



## theundertaker (20. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke Alizander....is eigentlich auch nur Spaß, aber einige hier verstehen halt keinen...kann man nicht ändern...wenigstens kannst du auch mal über den ein oder anderen Spruch lachen....

@Die Kräuter: Einen Moment mal...wenn ich hier mal aus Spaß "Kräuter" schreibe, dann is das genauso, als wenn ihr mir seltsame Namen gebt....nur mal so nebenbei...

Achso...hoffentlich sehen wir uns mal am Oolderplas oder woanders....dann seht ihr vielleicht auch, dass ich eigentlich ein ganz netter bin, der halt auch mal gerne jemanden ein wenig neckt und Späße macht....seid mal bisschen lockerer, so alt seid ihr ja nun auch nicht ;-)

Liebe Grüße
Thomas


Achso....@Kräuter: Könnte ihr mir mal verraten, warum ihr mir gleich drohen müsst?? Das zeugt nicht grade von hochentwickelter Intelligenz ;-) Wäre ja eigentlich ein Fall für den ADMIN oder? Ich bekomme ja auch immer Verwarnungen...also wäre es nur allzu gerecht, wenn ihr für die Drohung auch eine erhaltet oder seht ihr das anders? Find ich echt nicht in Ordnung von euch!


----------



## Luiz (20. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



			
				Achso....@Kräuter: Könnte ihr mir mal verraten schrieb:
			
		

> Kann das sein, dass du mit sau vielen leuten immer stress hast? Achja 2 verwarnungen hast du ja auch schon, eventuell mal über sich selber nachdenken, hmm?
> 
> Mfg


----------



## alizander1 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Luiz schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass du mit sau vielen leuten immer stress hast? Achja 2 verwarnungen hast du ja auch schon, eventuell mal über sich selber nachdenken, hmm?
> 
> Mfg


Mit mir z.B. nicht.Manchmal ist es schon extrem, aber lasst Ihn doch!Jeder "Jeck" ist anders...
Wie man in den Wald ruft, so schallt es hinaus.
Ich spring aber auch nicht auf jede Provokation an.
Könnt mich nur totlachen, das man auf die Posts von Undertaker immer reagieren muss.
Lasst Ihn doch einfach....


----------



## mrmayo (20. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Also wenn man hin und wieder ein Fischli für die Pfanne mitnimmt find ich es voll in Ordnung.So ein Zanderfilet is ja auch was feines.
Wichtig ist das man nicht das Maß verliert und alles abschädelt was einem an den Haken geht


----------



## alizander1 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



mrmayo schrieb:


> Also wenn man hin und wieder ein Fischli für die Pfanne mitnimmt find ich es voll in Ordnung.So ein Zanderfilet is ja auch was feines.
> Wichtig ist das man nicht das Maß verliert und alles abschädelt was einem an den Haken geht


 
Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht!


----------



## krauthi (20. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Danke Alizander....is eigentlich auch nur Spaß, aber einige hier verstehen halt keinen...kann man nicht ändern...wenigstens kannst du auch mal über den ein oder anderen Spruch lachen....
> 
> @Die Kräuter: Einen Moment mal...wenn ich hier mal aus Spaß "Kräuter" schreibe, dann is das genauso, als wenn ihr mir seltsame Namen gebt....nur mal so nebenbei...
> 
> ...


 
in welcher meiner aussagen siehst du eine drohung ?????|kopfkrat

" und dan reden wir mal über die Kräuter  "   ist das für dich eine drohung ????????|kopfkrat

also  du lieber netter kerl ! ich hoffe die  Mods  wissen  wie sie sich nun zu verhalten haben   


 bis die tage  mal am wasser  (nach der schonzeit )


----------



## Wattwurm62 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@mrmayo:
Und was ist das Maß? solange es keine Fangbeschränkung gibt, kann er doch seinen Fang mitnehmen. Er verwertet den gefangenen Fisch doch sinnvoll. Und soviel fängt er ja wohl auch nicht, das Du Dir Sorgen um Minderbestand machen musst. Wenn er nunmal gern Fisch ißt, soll er es doch tun. Oder sagst du auch, das die armen Rindviecher oder Schweine geschlachtet werden, wenn du dir mal nen Döner ect. holst, obwohl du schon die Woche mal Koteletts gehabt hast? Ist nur so ein Gedanke...


----------



## krauthis7 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

also ich find nicht das dich hier einer bedroht ,im gegenteil ich möchte dich kennenlernen nur um mit dir zu reden .sicherlich kann der ein oder andere zander zum verzehr mitgenommen werden ,aber wenn du so ein schei... hier rein schreibst ,must du mit einigen gegenargumenten rechnen. und aus einen namen ( krauthi oder Krauthis7 ) einfach kräuter zu machen ohne das wir dich umbenannt haben ,zeigt nur das du ärger suchst .und wer suchet der findet .


----------



## mrmayo (20. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Der vergleich mit den Schweinen hinkt ein wenig.Schweine werden gezüchtete ,Zander an den Maasseen nicht 
.Wichtig ist das man die Kreatur achtet und ein bischen Eigenverantwortung übernimmt.Wie bereits geschrieben ,wenn jemand sich hin und wieder nen Zander mit nimmt find ich es ok.Wenn man hingegen "jeden tag"(vorausgesetzt man fängt so gut)  2 Zander mitnimmt ,nur weil es gesetzlich erlaubt ist hab ich so meine bedenken #d


----------



## köfi01 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Jungs
Ich war schon ein paar mal mit Thomas angeln,er ist ein ganz netter Kerl. Das kommt hier nicht so ganz rüber , aber es ist so.
Ich kann nur sagen " nicht ärgern lassen ". Übriges er fängt wirklich nicht viel,und den einen kann er auch mal mitnehmen.
Ist meine Meinung.

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## Wattwurm62 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@mrmayo: Aber wer fängt schon bei jeder Sitzung schon 2 maßige Zander? Wenn masn die ganzen Schneidertage zählt und dann mal Glück hat, ist es doch in Ordnung. Ich halte ja selber nichts vom Kochtopfangeln. Ich bin kein großer Fischesser. Mir gehts um die Entspannung und die Natur. Ich C&R eh alles.


----------



## theundertaker (20. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



köfi01 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs
> Ich war schon ein paar mal mit Thomas angeln,er ist ein ganz netter Kerl. Das kommt hier nicht so ganz rüber , aber es ist so.
> Ich kann nur sagen " nicht ärgern lassen ". Übriges er fängt wirklich nicht viel,und den einen kann er auch mal mitnehmen.
> Ist meine Meinung.
> ...


 
Lol, du haust dich doch bestimmt wech vor Lachen beim Schreiben oder :q...du musst das doch nicht so herausheben, dass ich zu doof zum angeln bin :vik: wenigstens geb ich mir mühe....

So, um mal reinen Tisch zu machen, weils mir jetzt auch keinen Spaß mehr macht....

Entschuldigung an Krauthi und Krauthis7 (oder so ähnlich)...und alle anderen, die ich hier ein bisschen provoziert habe...wollt euch eigentlich nur ein wenig ärgern ;-)

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal an nem Maasplassen und dann labern wir mal ne Runde und schon sieht die Welt wieder freundlich aus....ich hoffe ihr versteht meine Geste #6

Liebe Grüße
vom Fischfreund Thomas


----------



## köfi01 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Thomas
Genau du gibst dir mühe,ich würde nie sagen du bist zu doof dafür.Aber lustig ist das schon wie du es immer schaffst die Jungs zu ärgern.Beim nächsten mal machen wir die Maas leer:m

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## theundertaker (20. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



köfi01 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas
> Genau du gibst dir mühe,ich würde nie sagen du bist zu doof dafür.Aber lustig ist das schon wie du es immer schaffst die Jungs zu ärgern.Beim nächsten mal machen wir die Maas leer:m
> 
> Gruß,Ralf


 
Oh mein Gott, sag bloß nicht, dass wir die leer machen...das kann hier ganz schön in die Hose gehen....:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## köfi01 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Stimmt ,ach du Sch***** .


----------



## theundertaker (20. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wir müssen mal gucken, wann wir mal wieder angeln fahren können...ich denke mal erst ende april oder so mit maden?


----------



## krauthi (20. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ist doch alles im grünen bereich  
sicherlich können wir mal in ruhe  über alles reden  aber   was  mich so stört  ist deine provokative art wie du dich manchmal hier gibst   , ich denke mal  würdest du das  sein lassen hättest du auch schon viel mehr info´s bekommen  
du schreibst ja selber   das du nicht viel fängst  aber bitte stell  dir  doch mal selber die frage  warum das so ist ???

ist es die angelmethode ???
falscher platz  oder falsche tiefe ???
oder ist  der bestand  soweit  gerodet worden   das eben nicht mehr  fische   vor ort sind ???
bedenke mal  was im sommer  an der maas  /oolderplaas   für ein angeldruck herscht bzw   was  da an fisch mit nach hause genommen wird 
zumal unsere  osteuropär  ja  ohne jegliche gnade alles in den kofferraum  verstauen  was die fangen 
das ist es doch verständlich  das wir   versuchen   da nicht auch noch   unseren hammer kreisen zu lassen 

es gibt tage  da fangen unsere jungs  an einem tag 30-40 zander  und die werden alle wieder relaest 

also  fang ruhig  deinen fisch  und es wird niemand etwas sagen   wenn du  verantwortlich   damit umgehst 
 aber halte dir  bitte im hinterkopf   meine worte  das  der barsch/zander/hecht   dir vieleicht beim nächsten mal wieder  einen spannenden drill liefern könnte   und  in der schonzeit   dan  sich um seinen nachwuchs  kümmern  kann  was wiederum jedem zu gute kommt 

gruß Krauthi 
www.pikepoint.de


----------



## krauthis7 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

besser hätt ich es nicht sagen können brüderli


----------



## alizander1 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



krauthi schrieb:


> ist doch alles im grünen bereich
> sicherlich können wir mal in ruhe über alles reden aber was mich so stört ist deine provokative art wie du dich manchmal hier gibst , ich denke mal würdest du das sein lassen hättest du auch schon viel mehr info´s bekommen
> du schreibst ja selber das du nicht viel fängst aber bitte stell dir doch mal selber die frage warum das so ist ???
> 
> ...


 
|good: und alles wird gut#6


----------



## perch (20. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> lecker...
> 
> Ich schädel die doch nicht ab...ich zertrümmer denen nur den Schädel und stech mitm Messer zu..mehr nicht XD Müssen ja auch fein kaputt sein XDXD
> 
> ...



he,he...und täglich grüßt das murmeltier...
komisch,daß bei diesen aüßerungen noch kein MOD erschienen ist...zweiklassengesellschaft...? ups...böööses wort.
wenn ich mir den raubfischthread 2007 so anschaue macht es auf jeden fall den eindruck.
@thomas , theundertaker oder wie auch immer...

du scheinst deinen job als justitzfutzi ziemlich ernst zu nehmen...oder verstehe ich es falsch,daß du mit aller gewallt dafür sorgst,daß die threads in denen du dein unwesen treibst
am ende mit einem "SCHLOSS" versiegelt sind ?

soviel kann ich garnicht "FRESSEN",wie ich "KOTZEN" könnte...wenn ich deinen mist hier lese.
reden ist silber,schweigen ist gold.
du bist einer derjenigen,die für den schlechten ruf der deutschen in holland sorgen...besten dank dafür !!!
mit so wenig ahnug den mund so voll zu nehmen ist schon 
sehr selbstbewusst #6

auch wenn es maaaal wieder nur provokant oder als scherz gemeint war...es nervt einfach nur.
konzentrier dich aus´s wesentliche und fang fische...
wenn du dann was *produktives* beizutragen hast...meld dich
wieder.
äähhh...vielleicht hätte ich besser mit meinem meerschweinchen gesprochen...weil es jetzt bestimmt wieder
intelligente antworten gibt...:q

liebe grüße perch :l

p.s.: bist doch´n scherzkeks...oder ??


----------



## mrmayo (21. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Perch reg dich nicht auf :q|wavey:


----------



## Gunni77 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja, schön, alles klar. Eigentlich wollte ich das hier alles nicht mehr lesen und jetzt, wo ich es doch gemacht habe weiß ich auch wieder warum. Eigentlich ist alles ganz einfach, ein im Wesentlichen erfolgloser Uferangler provoziert irgendwie und die ganzen anständigen, sich am Wasser vorbildlich benehmenden Angler, speziell die Bootsangler umgeben sich mit einem Heiligenschein und gehen steil. Klingt gut, aber irgendwie spiegelt dass die Wirklichkeit, die ich so mitbekomme, nicht ganz richtig wieder.

Ich kenne so einige Leute, die in den Tiefen Maasseen die Zander aus den Löchern holen. Die sind platt, da hilft das ganze Alibigetue von wegen langsam drillen und anderen obskuren Theorien nicht weiter und ich kenne auch genügend Leute, die das bewusst machen und die Fische dann abschädeln. Das ist immer noch ehrlicher, als halbtote Trommelsucht-Fische zurückzusetzen, nur meine Meinung. Ohne jetzt Namen nennen zu wollen, denn die kennt ihr ja selber...aber ich war vor ungefähr einem Jahr bei einer Diskussion in einem örtlichen Angelgeschäft dabei. Der lokale Oberguru sprach zu seinen Jüngern und sagte: "Ich angele immer tief, ist mir egal, dann schlage ich die Zander eben ab. Die Barsche schwimmen zwar oben, aber die Möwen holen sich die auch weg." Widerspruch? Eher nicht, ich wurde etwas komisch angeguckt. 

Und jetzt die Frage: Wer schadet hier mehr? Jemand der ein oder zwei Fische fängt und mitnimmt oder die Leute, die mit ihrem Verhalten richtige Stückzahlen plattmachen? Das die Zanderangelei in der Maas so schlecht geworden ist fällt seltsamer Weise mit dem Boom des Vertikalangelns zusammen. Nichts dagegen, ich mache das auch häufig und gerne, aber es geht um das wie. Jeder versucht es und längst nicht alle haben die Eier in der Hose, bei zehn Metern Schluss zu machen, wenn sonst nichts geht. Wer weiß, wo die Löcher sind, kann an den Wochenenden doch einiges zu sehen bekommen, ist schon seltsam. Theoretisch angelt da keiner, praktisch sind da viel zu viele Boote drüber. Nur, weil die Niederländer das auch machen heißt das noch lange nicht, dass das richtig ist.

Was hat das mit diesem Thema zu tun? Ich glaube, so einige der hier Schreibenden kennen zumindest ein paar Leute, auf die das so zutrifft....oder?


----------



## perch (21. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



mrmayo schrieb:


> Perch reg dich nicht auf :q|wavey:



moin mayo#h,

du hast recht !! warum reg ich mich eigentlich auf.
über mein schlechtes dasein als bootsangler hab ich mich 
auch belehren lassen.ich geh jetzt in die garage und putze
meinen heiligenschein.
zieh mich aus diesem irrsinnsthread zurück und häng selbst
mein schloss davor.

gruß und petri perch


----------



## sditges (21. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> Ja, schön, alles klar. Eigentlich wollte ich das hier alles nicht mehr lesen und jetzt, wo ich es doch gemacht habe weiß ich auch wieder warum. Eigentlich ist alles ganz einfach, ein im Wesentlichen erfolgloser Uferangler provoziert irgendwie und die ganzen anständigen, sich am Wasser vorbildlich benehmenden Angler, speziell die Bootsangler umgeben sich mit einem Heiligenschein und gehen steil. Klingt gut, aber irgendwie spiegelt dass die Wirklichkeit, die ich so mitbekomme, nicht ganz richtig wieder.
> 
> Ich kenne so einige Leute, die in den Tiefen Maasseen die Zander aus den Löchern holen. Die sind platt, da hilft das ganze Alibigetue von wegen langsam drillen und anderen obskuren Theorien nicht weiter und ich kenne auch genügend Leute, die das bewusst machen und die Fische dann abschädeln. Das ist immer noch ehrlicher, als halbtote Trommelsucht-Fische zurückzusetzen, nur meine Meinung. Ohne jetzt Namen nennen zu wollen, denn die kennt ihr ja selber...aber ich war vor ungefähr einem Jahr bei einer Diskussion in einem örtlichen Angelgeschäft dabei. Der lokale Oberguru sprach zu seinen Jüngern und sagte: &quot;Ich angele immer tief, ist mir egal, dann schlage ich die Zander eben ab. Die Barsche schwimmen zwar oben, aber die Möwen holen sich die auch weg.&quot; Widerspruch? Eher nicht, ich wurde etwas komisch angeguckt.
> 
> ...


 
100% agree ! Den Beitrag werde ich mir merken ! Ich habe mich auch schon so oft gefragt, wenn mir mal z.B. 2 Hechte wie im Januar mim Bauch nach oben vor der Nase vorbei schwimmen, oder wie des oefteren auch Zander, ob die Fische nun gluecklich sind, released worden zu sein. ?Es ist alles eine sache des gesunden Menschenverstandes.Alles bedingungslos zu releasen macht genau so wenig Sinn, wie alles abzuschaedeln.Leider zweifle ich allerdings sehr an genau dieser GESUNDHEIT einiger !Welche jenigen, die gerne provozieren, jene die sich provozieren lassen und keinesfalls weiser sind, welche die alles releasen, auch wenn klar ist, das es Moevenpick wird, und nat. jene, die meinen alles sinnlos abschaedeln zu muessen.Es gibt keine 100 % richtige neigung.Meine Meinung ist wohl:Wer sagt er sei Tierlieb, moechte keinen Fischbestand gefaehrden und das WOHL eines jeden Fisches, der sollte sich dann bestimmt nicht das Hobby angeln zueigen machen.Das steht einfach nicht im Einklang.Denkt einfach mal drueber nach.Alles muss vernuenftig abgewaegt werden.tschau, ich bin raus.....


----------



## aixellent (21. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich bin mal auf die Spätfolgen beim Menschen gespannt. Der 45er Barsch von Undertacker hatte ja ein beträchliches Alter und so manchen Chemieunfall erlebt. Sach mal an, wenn´s zu jucken anfängt oder die Zähne ausfallen

Grüzi
Aix


----------



## Gunni77 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nicht das wir uns hier falsch verstehen, ich bin doch sehr für extrem verschärfte Mitnahmebegrenzungen und noch viel radikalere Kontrollen, die zumindest zum Teil ja in der Gegend um Roermond und Maastricht durchgezogen werden. Die Papiere von einigen Vereinen waren dieses Jahr teurer, mit dem Geld sollen auch Kontrollen an den Kanälen usw. finanziert werden, dass ist wirklich eine Gute Sache, damit die Leute, die sich nicht benehmen können, endlich vom Wasser verschwinden. Die Niederländer können da sehr wohl differenzieren, so zumindest meine Erfahrung. 

Was mir ungemein auf die Nerven geht, ist, dass immer so getan wird, als sein ausschließlich die Uferangler und da speziell die Osteuropäischen, schuld an der Misere. Es gibt diese Angler, die mit den großen Plastiktüten am Wasser aufkreuzen, keine Frage. Meine Beobachtung ist aber, dass da genügend Bootsangler auch jede Hemmung verlieren. Fisch muss her um jeden Preis, um die Folgen machen sich da die wenigsten Gedanken. Wie gesagt, auch hier betrifft es sicher nicht alle, aber jeder hier in der Gegend kennt da zumindest auch ein oder zwei "prominente" Beispiele, darum kommt auch kein richtiger Widerspruch.

Ich finde es absolut zum kotzen, wenn jemand einen großen Barsch abschlägt, dafür habe ich auch keinerlei Verständnis, aber das ist in den Folgen nichts gegen die Zanderschlachterei, die von einigen Leuten im großen Stil betrieben wird. Der Gedanke dahinter ist derselbe und er wird auf kurz oder lang zu Problemen führen. Es war mal in der Diskussion, die tiefen Seen im Winter für die Angelei zu sperren, das ist leider im Sande verlaufen. Ich denke, weil die Hafenbetreiber sonst wirtschaftliche Einbußen hätten, denn dann würden die Pros ja nichts mehr fangen, wegbleiben und wer außer Anglern slippt im Winter. Ich werde die Tage mal einen netten Brief an die zuständige Stelle in NL schicken, mal sehen was die dazu sagen.


----------



## Dart (21. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Mädels
Ich meine man muss sich jetzt nicht unbedingt zum C+R oder selektiver Entnahme die Finger wund tippen. Jeder der verantwortungsbewusst rund um Roermund fischt, hat da wohl eh den gleichen Nenner.
Unmut kommt durch solche Postings auf.....


theundertaker schrieb:


> Ich schädel die doch nicht ab...ich zertrümmer denen nur den Schädel und stech mitm Messer zu..mehr nicht XD Müssen ja auch fein kaputt sein XDXD


....vollig wurscht ob er nur mal ein bischen ärgern will und ansonsten evt. ein prima Junge ist.
So etwas geht gar net, und lässt sich auch net schön reden.
Wenn man dann noch das Benehmen in vielen anderen Threads betrachtet, ist es doch eigentlich nicht wirklich erstaunlich, das Stunk aufkommt.
Ich werde da sicherlich i.d, Zukunft nix mehr weiter zu schreiben, und den User lieber ignorieren.
Greetz Reiner:g


----------



## krauthi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Gunni
da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht 
es gibt auch reichlich schwarze schaafe bei uns bootsanglern und die sind auch bekannt und ich habe auch nie behauptet das die misere in und um roemrond nur durch die uferangler aufgekommen ist 
diese sogenannten bootsangler tragen auch mit dazu bei zumal auch noch der kormoran sein teil dazu beiträgt 
aber wenn ich/wir uns aufs wasser begeben möchte ich mich nicht andauernt umschauen müssen wer was richtig oder was falsch macht zumal ich mich dafür auch garnicht in der lage sehe festzulegen was richtig oder falsch ist 
das sollen bitte die offiziellen dieser region tuhen 
klar das thema trommelsucht ist schon oft angesprochen worden und da gibt es so viele unterschiedliche aussagen drüber welche tiefe noch akzeptabel ist 
es sind schon zander gefangen worden in 5-6 meter tiefe deren blase aus dem maul kam aber genau so habe ich auch schon zander in 15-18 meter tiefe gefangen die hatten absolut garnichts 
und diese tiefe ist bei mir schon eine seltene ausnahme

ich kann nur jedem raten auf sein inneres zu höhren und selbst zu entscheiden was wo und wie er fische fangen möchte solange es legal bleibt und viel wichtiger finde ist es verantwortlich mit dem fisch umzugehen hat 

gruß Krauthi
www.pikepoint.de


----------



## Borusse (21. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,

ich verfolge den thread  schon seit einigen Tagen und muss verwundert feststellen, das jeder thread wo " theundertaker" mitwirkt jedesmal irgendwo ausartet.

Dabei gibt es hier nur eine einzige "Wahrheit",
das ist die Signatur von Köfi01
*VFL Borussia Mönchengladbach Aufstieg Mai 08 !!*:vik::vik::vik:

Gruss

Chris


----------



## alizander1 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Richtig!!!
*VFL Borussia Mönchengladbach Aufstieg Mai 08 !!*:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## mrmayo (21. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

#6Wirklich sympathische Leute hier im Forum#6 |supergri


----------



## köfi01 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Tach auch !!!
So muß es sein Jungs,und den Tag danach 19 Mai *URLAUB*.
Sehr wichtig.Aber noch mal Thomas ist wirklich ein sehr netter Kerl,auch wenn es nicht immer so rüber kommt.Last euch nicht ärgern.

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## the doctor (21. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



sditges schrieb:


> 100% agree ! Es ist alles eine sache des gesunden Menschenverstandes.Alles bedingungslos zu releasen macht genau so wenig Sinn, wie alles abzuschaedeln.Leider zweifle ich allerdings sehr an genau dieser GESUNDHEIT einiger !Welche jenigen, die gerne provozieren, jene die sich provozieren lassen und keinesfalls weiser sind, welche die alles releasen, auch wenn klar ist, das es Moevenpick wird, und nat. jene, die meinen alles sinnlos abschaedeln zu muessen.Es gibt keine 100 % richtige neigung.Meine Meinung ist wohl:Wer sagt er sei Tierlieb, moechte keinen Fischbestand gefaehrden und das WOHL eines jeden Fisches, der sollte sich dann bestimmt nicht das Hobby angeln zueigen machen.Das steht einfach nicht im Einklang.Denkt einfach mal drueber nach.Alles muss vernuenftig abgewaegt werden.tschau, ich bin raus.....



Danke, haste schön geschrieben#h#6



> ich kann nur jedem raten auf sein inneres zu höhren und selbst zu entscheiden



ohhh Krauthi......
bei so manchen könnte es in Narrenfreiheit ausarten |supergri


----------



## eddyguru (21. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Abend Leutz,

na,habt Ihr euch mal langsam abgeregt??????
Wird mal Zeit,dass es hier wieder normal läuft!!Die Sache war schon geklärt und wurde wieder entfacht#d

Wir wollen Maasfische sehen!!!
Also fang ich mal an.
Waren heute wieder zu dritt unterwegs.Miriam konnte nach gerade mal 10 Min ne schöne dicke 71er Dame verhaften.
Kurz danach fing ich noch nen Hechtli.Chris verhaute kurze Zeit später leider noch nen schönen Biss .Leider lief das alles in der Ersten halben Std ab.Danach lief 1 1/2 Std nix mehr.
Extrem ekliges Wetter,aber es hat sich voll gelohnt.

Sonntag machen wir Fotos von dir Chris,garantiert#6

Ach und sditges,wird mal Zeit das du nachziehst#6

gruß Eddy


[URL="


----------



## eddyguru (21. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bilder gibt es natürlich auch


----------



## jigzzle (21. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War mal wieder super mit euch an unserem neuen Spot#6


Chris


----------



## Wattwurm62 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@guru
Petri zu den schönen Fischen. Ich überlege mir schon länger nen Schein für die Maasplassen zu holen. Darf man mit dem Schein auch vom Boot aus auf allen Gewässern da angeln?


----------



## alizander1 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Wattwurm62 schrieb:


> @guru
> Petri zu den schönen Fischen. Ich überlege mir schon länger nen Schein für die Maasplassen zu holen. Darf man mit dem Schein auch vom Boot aus auf allen Gewässern da angeln?


 
Ja darfst du.Gibt ein paar Ausnahmen.Kommt aber auf den Verein an,dem du beitrittst.


----------



## alizander1 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



eddyguru schrieb:


> Bilder gibt es natürlich auch


 
Petri, toller Fang#6


----------



## Wattwurm62 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Habe gerade den Vispas vom "ons genoegen" beantragt. Mal schauen wie es weitergeht..


----------



## carphunter85 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Waren heute auch bei Roermond an den Maasplassen unterwegs. 
Ergebnis waren 1 kleiner Hecht, ein großer Hecht, ein großer Barsch und ein schöner Zander, dazu noch Fehlbisse und Aussteiger. 
Fotos sowie einen kurzen Bericht findet ihr bei den aktuellen Raubfischfängen.


----------



## perch (23. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



eddyguru schrieb:


> Abend Leutz,
> 
> na,habt Ihr euch mal langsam abgeregt??????
> Wird mal Zeit,dass es hier wieder normal läuft!!Die Sache war schon geklärt und wurde wieder entfacht#d
> ...





fühle mich zurecht angesprochen !!
ich habe mich dummerweise provozieren lassen und nicht besonders intelligent gehandelt.|krach:
ich möchte mich hiermit offiziell bei *allen* entschuldigen,
denen ich durch mein dummes posting auf die füsse getreten habe.

jetzt aber zurück zum fisch.

petri den fängern 

gruß perch


----------



## Wattwurm62 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Genau...- Ale Streithähne treffen sich mal und dann wirds ausgeangelt.... Frohe Ostern allen hier....
Gruß..Uwe


----------



## krauthi (23. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

nach der schonzeit gehts wieder los #6#6#6


gruß Krauthi
www.pikepoint.de


----------



## aixellent (23. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nein, zweimal geht es noch raus!

Frohe Ostern wünsche ich  Krauthi, Perch und den anderen "Pointers".


----------



## theundertaker (25. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bin wieder on Board...^^ nachträglich auch schöne Ostern... XD

Ich hab mich ja nun entschuldigt....is jetzt jut mit den Kommentaren zu mir..? Dankääää....

Und jetzt ab ab zum Fisch.....XD


----------



## barbenangler (25. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich habe eine Frage könnte mir jemand sagen auf welchen Köder die Barben am Maas am besten beisen.


----------



## alex-racer (25. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



barbenangler schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage könnte mir jemand sagen auf welchen Köder die Barben am Maas am besten beisen.


 
Schönes dickes Madenbündel, nehme ruhig 8 bis 10 Maden :q
Und Käse geht auch ganz gut.
Gruß Alex


----------



## barbenangler (25. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich bedanke mich führ deine mühe.#6

Gruß barbenangler


----------



## alex-racer (25. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Männer,

Weiß von euch jemand ob man am Noorderplas rechts am Campingplatz wieder vorbeifahren kann ?
War nämlich am Freitag die durchfahrt Gespert wegen Hochwasser  ;+

Und wie siehts am Oolderplas aus, kommt man da ran oder ist da jetzt alles abgesoffen.
Habe nämlich diese Woche noch Urlaub und wollte eigentlich noch mal los zum Angeln.

Gruß Alex


----------



## theundertaker (25. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bei dem Wetter willste zum Oolderplas? Ich denke mal, das kannste vergessen, da wird wohl alles schwimmen...war aber nicht da...ich fahre erst wenns warm ist in der Schonzeit mit Made angeln....(Made darf man doch oder?)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## köfi01 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Thomas
Mit Made ist erlaubt.Wenn es wärmer ist können wir noch mal auf Brassen gehen.Vieleich demnächst mal zum Forellenpuff wenn du Lust hast.

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## alex-racer (25. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Thomas

Weiß gar nicht was du hast das Wetter ist doch prima :q
Es soll doch jetzt zum We besser werden, bin da zuversichtlich kann ja nicht noch lange so bleiben.


Mit Made darfst du Angeln, machen wir mal zusammen eine schöne Feeder Runde.


Gruß Alex


----------



## eddyguru (25. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Abend Leute,

Chris und ich waren heut bei verdammt fiesem Wetter an der Maas unterwegs. Ein kleiner Zander konnte meinem Kopyto nicht wiederstehen - Chris hatte nach kurzem Drill noch einen Aussteiger und 4 Bisse hatten wir noch, die wir nicht verwandeln konnten.

Gruß Eddy


----------



## theundertaker (25. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ralf: ja klar gehen wir mal wieder brassen ärgern...wollte es demnächst aber auch mal wieder oolderplas probieren, vielleicht geht ja wenns wärmer wird wieder was...wegen forellenpuff weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich das machen möchte....mal schauen

@alex: können gerne mal ne feederrunde machen ;-) bisschen die brassen ärgern und nach der schonzeit auch wieder die barsche...

alex + ralf + thomas = feederrunde?? ;-)

gruß
thomas


----------



## köfi01 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Von mir aus, können wir machen!!!

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## alizander1 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



alex-racer schrieb:


> Hi Männer,
> 
> Weiß von euch jemand ob man am Noorderplas rechts am Campingplatz wieder vorbeifahren kann ?
> War nämlich am Freitag die durchfahrt Gespert wegen Hochwasser ;+
> ...


 

Hallo.
Das zum Thema Maasplassen und Hochwasser
Bild ist von Montag und besser ist das die nächsten Tage auch nicht.Das ist Asselt!!!
http://img237.*ih.us/img237/8308/img0539ts4.jpg


Gruss 
Alex


----------



## totaler Spinner (26. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Der Maaspegel ist zwar rückläufig, in den Ardennen, Hohens Venn und Eifel liegen noch bis zu 50cm Schnee und am Wochenende wird es warm.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## theundertaker (26. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Alizander: Wie haste denn die Fotomontage hinbekommen?? XDXD Normalerweise ist doch das Wasser immer kurz hinter den Büschen oder sehe ich das falsch...? XDXD Das ist ja nich mehr normal...dann will ich auch nicht wissen, wie es am Oolderplas aussieht, da kann man wahrscheinlich nicht mal mehr auf dem Parkplatz parken...


----------



## alex-racer (26. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

@Alex
Also hat sich das Angeln für diese Woche an den Maasplassen erledigt.

Werde am Freitag mal zum Forellenpuf (Lustige Forelle) fahren, die Truhe ist ja wieder Leer.

Gruß Alex


----------



## alizander1 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Alizander: Wie haste denn die Fotomontage hinbekommen?? XDXD Normalerweise ist doch das Wasser immer kurz hinter den Büschen oder sehe ich das falsch...? XDXD Das ist ja nich mehr normal...dann will ich auch nicht wissen, wie es am Oolderplas aussieht, da kann man wahrscheinlich nicht mal mehr auf dem Parkplatz parken...


 
Moin Thomas.
Ne,ne das ist keine Fotomontage|supergri
Das siehst du genau richtig.
Kennst die Stelle ja.
Wie "totaler Spinner"schon sagt, wird zum Wochenende hin bestimmt noch krasser.Da kommt das Schmelzwasser von der Ruhr.In der Eifel liegt ja gut Schnee.
Mach dir keine Hoffnung, Oolderplaas sieht auch nicht besser aus....


----------



## alizander1 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



alex-racer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Alex
> Also hat sich das Angeln für diese Woche an den Maasplassen erledigt.
> ...


 
Hallo Alex#h
Das würde ich so sehen....
Wo ist denn die "Lustige Forelle", ich kenn nur "Lustiger Bosniak"
Lass mich mal raten.....hast bestimmt Urlaub??|kopfkrat
Ich warte noch bis das Wetter ein bisschen besser wird.Fahr denn mal nach Tüschenbroich und mach mit meiner "popeligen Verwandschaft" das Becken leer.In meiner Tiefkühltruhe ist nämlich auch Ebbe


----------



## alex-racer (27. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



alizander1 schrieb:


> Hallo Alex#h
> Das würde ich so sehen....
> Wo ist denn die "Lustige Forelle", ich kenn nur "Lustiger Bosniak"
> Lass mich mal raten.....hast bestimmt Urlaub??|kopfkrat
> Ich warte noch bis das Wetter ein bisschen besser wird.Fahr denn mal nach Tüschenbroich und mach mit meiner "popeligen Verwandschaft" das Becken leer.In meiner Tiefkühltruhe ist nämlich auch Ebbe


 
Hi Alex,

Hmm "Lustiger Bosniak" ist lecker, kenne ich auch :vik:

Lustige Forelle ist hier Forelle ist echt gut da, sind Naturteiche und es ist ein guter GRUNDBESATZ, AN KARPFEN, SCHLEIEN, ZANDER, AALEN UND STÖREN in den Teichen. Und die Preise sind auch Ok.

Gruß Alex


----------



## alizander1 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



alex-racer schrieb:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> Hmm "Lustiger Bosniak" ist lecker, kenne ich auch :vik:
> 
> ...


Kenn ich nicht, aber die Preise da sind echt super.Nur das ist ja sooo weit weg, aber wenns sich dann lohnt ist das o.k.
Sag ja, wenn das Wetter mal etwas beständiger ist werde ich hier in der Gegend mal die FoPu´s abklappern.


----------



## barbenangler (27. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich hab ein Problem schon seit 1 Jahr versuche ich auf der Maas vom Ufer einen Raubfisch zu fangen.
Ich habe ihn sch auf Blinker,Wobbler,und Gummifische versucht zu fangen und nicht mal ein Biss. Könnte mir jemand Tipps geben.

Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## krauthis7 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hy gummis hört sich schon mal gut an ,beachte mal deine köderführung ,und nimm nicht zu große gummiköder ,dann solltest du dir strömmungspunkte suchen dort steht eigendlich immer zander und co.

gruß krauthis7


----------



## Mac Gill (28. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



barbenangler schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Problem schon seit 1 Jahr versuche ich auf der Maas vom Ufer einen Raubfisch zu fangen.
> Ich habe ihn sch auf Blinker,Wobbler,und Gummifische versucht zu fangen und nicht mal ein Biss. Könnte mir jemand Tipps geben.
> 
> Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen.


 
Kaufe die 100 weisse twister - genügend jigs...gehe an einen Buhnenkopf am Ufer und werfe sternförmig den Bereich ab.

Den Köder sinken lassen und langsam über den Boden hüpfen. Wenn du bei jedem 3. Wurf einen Hänger mit Abriss hast - ist die Köderführung OK. Wenn du nicht Abreisst, dann kurbelst du zu schnell ein, oder das Blei ist zu leicht für die Strömung.

Du musst zwingend runter auf den Boden!!!

Ist dann eine Materialschlacht -> aber ziemlich fängig... beste Zeit ist die Dämmerung (Morgens oder abends ist meiner Meinung nach egal)

Ich bleibe zwar auch manchmal Schneider - aber ein Jahr ohne Zander sollte es nicht geben....


Ach ja...  vielleicht kannst du mich zu meiener ersten Barbe geleiten, und ich bringe dich zum Zander...  :q :q :q


----------



## barbenangler (28. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke eure Tipps Mac Gill und Krauthis7.

2007 ging es mir auf der Maas mit Barbe nicht übel auf Tutti Frutti Boillies.:vik:

Gruß barbenangler


----------



## totaler Spinner (28. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Mac Gill schrieb:


> ...gehe an einen Buhnenkopf am Ufer und werfe sternförmig den Bereich ab.


Außer im äußersten Norden bei Cuijk wirst du keine Buhnen an der Limburger Maas finden, versuche es mal an den Zufahrten zu den Plassen, Häfen, Schleusen (dort auf genügend Abstand zu Schleuse achten) und Kanalmündungen.


----------



## Bony (28. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Guten Tag zusammen,

war einer von euch in den letzten Tagen an der Maas ?
Ich würde gerne am WE los, habe aber Sorge wegen Land unter.

Gruß

Bony


----------



## eddyguru (28. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Bony schrieb:


> Guten Tag zusammen,
> 
> war einer von euch in den letzten Tagen an der Maas ?
> Ich würde gerne am WE los, habe aber Sorge wegen Land unter.
> ...


 
hi bony,

ich war gestern im raum venlo unterwegs.mündungen oder häfen waren sehr gut zu befischen.bei ca 12,50m kann man zumindest im raum venlo auch wieder im strom fischen.

http://www.actuelewaterdata.nl

gruß

eddy


----------



## Bony (28. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das hört sich doch passabel an. Danke Eddy.
Hat jemand denn in der letzten Zeit in einem See um Roermond gefeedert und Erfolg gehabt ?

Gruß

Bony


----------



## theundertaker (29. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Huhu ihrs...

War heute mal wieder mit meiner Freundin an der Maas angeln, da an den Plassen ja das Hochwasser so stark zugeschlagen hat und ich wenigstens den letzten Wochenendtag dieses Monats mit einermaßen passablen Wetter nutzen wollte. Jetzt gehts ja ab in die Schonzeit.

Leider gab es heute nichts zu holen, es hat nichts gebissen....aber wenigstens die frische Luft eingeatmet und schön entspannt, ist ja auch was ;-)

Liebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## alex-racer (29. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Ho,

Ich werde morgen auch noch ein letztes mal mit der Spinrute vor der schonzeit losziehen.
Werde mein glück mal in Venlo am Hafen usw... versuchen.
Werde dann morgen berichten obs was gegeben hat, oder auch nicht #d.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Sneep (30. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo, 

Da ich häufig für ein Biologenbüro und für das Lachsprogramm in in den Niederlanden elektrisch fische, habe ich einen guten Überblick über die Bestandsentwicklung dort.
Und es gibt zurzeit einen eindeutigen Trend für den Bereich Roermond. Der Zanderbestand schwindet und Rapfen und Waller kommen mächtig auf. 
Insgesamt komme ich für den Bereich Roermond d.h. Rur und Maas auf 44 Fischarten! 
Darunter alle 3 Neunaugenarten. Vor allem das Meerneunauge ist sehr häufig. 
Allerdings ist der dortige Fischbestand zunehmend Opfer der Kormorane. Der Bestand setzt sich aus Massen von Klein- und Jungfischen und wenigen  großen Tieren zusammen. 
Die mittleren Größen fehlen fast vollständig.
Vor allem die Winterfischerei in den Maashäfen auf Alven und Rotaugen ist daher fast vollständig zum Erliegen gekommen.

mfG

Sneep


----------



## alizander1 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da ich häufig für ein Biologenbüro und für das Lachsprogramm in in den Niederlanden elektrisch fische, habe ich einen guten Überblick über die Bestandsentwicklung dort.
> Und es gibt zurzeit einen eindeutigen Trend für den Bereich Roermond. Der Zanderbestand schwindet und Rapfen und Waller kommen mächtig auf.
> ...


 
Hallo Sneep....
Das mit den Neunaugen ist ja schonmal ein Zeichen für gute Wasserqualität,aber der Rest macht mir ein wenig Bauchweh...
Das mit der Zunahme des Wallerbestandes hab ich schon von einigen Angler gehört.Auch hier bei uns im Angelshop wird vermehrt darüber gesprochen.
Vielleicht dürfen wir ja bald drauf angeln


Gruss
Alex


----------



## Jogibär (30. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da ich häufig für ein Biologenbüro und für das Lachsprogramm in in den Niederlanden elektrisch fische, habe ich einen guten Überblick über die Bestandsentwicklung dort.
> Und es gibt zurzeit einen eindeutigen Trend für den Bereich Roermond. Der Zanderbestand schwindet und Rapfen und Waller kommen mächtig auf.
> ...


 
Interessant sowas mal aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht zu hören. Woran liegt das Fehlen der mittleren größen? Und für welche Arten gilt das? Nur für die Futterfische?


----------



## Sneep (30. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Als erstmal vorsichtig mit wissenschaftlicher Sicht und so. Ich bin kein Biologe. Ich arbeite in zahlreichen Funktion ehrenamtlich in der Fischerei mit. Darüber hinaus führe ich auf Anfrage seit ca. 15 Jahren Untersuchungen mit verschiedenen E-Geräten durch.

Da ich häufig im Rahmen des Lachsprogramms und zur Unterstützung von niederländischen Biologenbüros im Bereich Roermond zu tun habe, kenne ich die dortigen Verhältnisse recht gut.

Was das Fehlen der mittleren Größen betrifft, so kann man das für alle Arten sagen. Mittlere Größe ist in diesem Fall alles so zwischen knapp 20 bis ca. 40 cm. Diese Störung im natürlichen Altersaufbau ist typisch für Kormoranschäden. Da viele Fischarten wie z.B. Rotaugen diese Größe nie überschreiten, sind sie ihr ganzes Leben dem Fraßdruck der Kormorane ausgesetzt. Andere Fischarten wie die Barbe haben irgendwann eine Länge erreicht die sie sicher macht. 
Für den Unterlauf der Rur hatten wir vor einigen Jahren schon auf eine Barbe von 20 cm etwa 7-8 Tiere über 50 cm. Normal müsste das aber genau anders herum sein.
Die Kiesseen um Roermond herum sind ein absoluter Hotspot was die Kormorandichte im Winter angeht. 
So sind im Winter in den Häfen fast keine  Rotaugen und Alven mehr zu finden. Diese Arten gab es früher dort massenhaft. 
Teilweise findet man jetzt die Rotaugen im Winter an Stellen, an denen sie dort im Winter nie standen. Die Rotauge meiden die Hafenbecken aufgrund der dort überwiegend jagenden Kormorane.
 Die Vögel haben teilweise alle Scheu verloren. 
Als ich in Roermond eine Kontrollreuse aufnahm, nährte sich ein Kormoran bis auf ca. 5 m und bettelte mich um Futter an.

mfG

Sneep


----------



## krauthis7 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Sneep schrieb:


> Die Vögel haben teilweise alle Scheu verloren.
> Als ich in Roermond eine Kontrollreuse aufnahm, nährte sich ein Kormoran bis auf ca. 5 m und bettelte mich um Futter an.
> 
> mfG
> ...


 

wahnsin  |kopfkrat


----------



## Dart (30. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



krauthis7 schrieb:


> wahnsin |kopfkrat


Das Gleiche ging mir auch durch den Kopf, echt krass wenn man bedenkt das die Kormorane normalerweise wirklich scheu sind.
Thx an Sneep für die sehr interessanten, wenn auch erschreckenden, Infos.
Herzliche Grüsse, Reiner


----------



## krauthi (30. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

die sollten man mit Blei füttern  |gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## alizander1 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



krauthi schrieb:


> die sollten man mit Blei füttern |gr:|gr:|gr:


 
Man arbeitet dran....


----------



## aixellent (30. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ sneep:

Wie sieht denn die Entwicklung des Lachsbestandes aus? Gibt es da auch eine Entwicklung bei der Wiederansiedlung und wird das auch im Bereich Roermond
versucht?

Aix


----------



## the doctor (30. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Betreff: mittlere Größe und große Fische

Dies kann ich mir aber auch durch den recht hohen Angeldruck erklären.
Die halbe Welt ist in und um Roermond unterwegs.
Damals habe die Holländer selbst gerne maßige Zander usw. mitgenommen, heute sind es einige aus Deutschland.
Diese größe ab 45cm ist natürlich ein perfekter Speisefisch.
Das Problem mit dem Kormoran stimmt und ist auch das größte Problem!!!
Der Rapfen kann stark den Fischbestand dezimieren. Ich hoffe nicht, das er zur Plage wird, dann wirds nämlich schwierig|gr:
Aber auch die Wasserqualität spielt eine Rolle, was widerum den Zander betrifft und dem Kormoran hilft#d


----------



## Sneep (30. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



aixellent schrieb:


> @ sneep:
> 
> Wie sieht denn die Entwicklung des Lachsbestandes aus? Gibt es da auch eine Entwicklung bei der Wiederansiedlung und wird das auch im Bereich Roermond
> versucht?
> ...



Das mit den Lachsen läuft schon einige Jahre als Programm an der Rur. Die Rur ist neben Sieg, Wupper und Dhünn eines der NRW Lachsgewässer. Auch in Belgien gibt es ein Lachsprogramm in der Wallonie. Bei den E-Fischen haben wir jedes Jahr einige Lachse im Bereich Roermond gehabt. 
Bislang  wurde aber an der Rurmündung eine Wasserkaftanlage betrieben. Diese  hatte weder eine Fischtreppe noch einen Fischschutz vor der Turbine. Da kam kein Lachs hoch und dann hat die Turbine den Leuten vom Lachsprogramm auch noch die ins Meer wandernden Junglachse gehäckselt.:r

Da es auch keine Stelle gab, wo man sagen konnte, dort sammelt sich der Lachs, dort kann man fischen, gibt es bis heute keine Zahlen zu den Aufsteigern.

Erst eine Kampagne in den Niederlanden mit Bilder von verstümmelten Lachsen brachte die Wende am Kraftwerk. 
Ende Mai geht dort eine moderne Fischtreppe und ein Fischschutz in Betrieb. Da diese Anlage mit einer Fangstation ausgestattet ist, wird dort ab Ende Mai eine Gruppe von freiwilligen Anglern aus NL und DE bis Ende 2009 jeden Fisch zählen der in die Rur einwandert und jeden der abwandert.
Dann werden alle dort gefangenen Lachse und Meerforellen markiert und zurückgesetzt,  damit man ihre weiteren Wanderungen stromauf verfolgen kann. Dann liegen auch zum ersten Mal Zahlen zur Anzahl der Aufsteiger vor.

Dann werden wir ja sehen wie viele den Stellnetzen an der Küste entkommen sind.;+


mfG

Sneep


----------



## jigzzle (30. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nabend Leute,

wir waren heute zum letzten mal los  
(für die nächsten 8 Wochen)!

Den ersten Zander schnappte sich Miriam:












den zweiten (kleinen) konnte ich erwischen:






und den dritten und letzten Zander konnte der gute Eddy überlisten!











Es folgten noch ein paar Bisse, dann entließen wir die Zander in ihre verdiente Schonzeit!

Gruß jigzzle


----------



## sditges (30. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jigzzle schrieb:


> Nabend Leute,
> 
> wir waren heute zum letzten mal los
> (für die nächsten 8 Wochen)!
> ...


 

Ja meine Herren, und Damen natürlich auch !!!

Fettes Petri !  #6

Wir waren gestern auch unterwegs, zu viert ein Babyzander ;+ 



..... alsooo wer hats drauf !?  :m

tschau ....bis nach der Schonzeit ....


----------



## Jogibär (31. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ jigzzle,

das scheint ja echt ne heiße Stelle zu sein.

Dickes Petri zu den schönen Fischen


----------



## eddyguru (31. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



sditges schrieb:


> Ja meine Herren, und Damen natürlich auch !!!
> 
> Fettes Petri ! #6
> 
> ...


 

Hi,

erstmal Danke.
Glaube mir,diese Tage hatten wir auch schon zu genüge.
Vielleicht veranstalten wir ja mal nen kleines Borditreffen an der Maas nach der Schonzeit???Wäre doch mal ne Idee.


gruß

Eddy


----------



## jigzzle (1. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



eddyguru schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> erstmal Danke.
> Glaube mir,diese Tage hatten wir auch schon zu genüge.
> ...



Aber nicht an unserem Spot


----------



## Jogibär (1. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



eddyguru schrieb:


> Vielleicht veranstalten wir ja mal nen kleines Borditreffen an der Maas nach der Schonzeit???Wäre doch mal ne Idee.



Vom Ufer aus? Da bin ich sofort dabei.:vik:



jigzzle schrieb:


> Aber nicht an unserem Spot


Schade#c


----------



## eddyguru (1. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin,

ja vom Ufer aus.
Schauen mal,wer alles Interesse hat und dann wandern wir mal die Maas entlang.Nach der Schonzeit dürften dann auch die dicken Barsche wieder hungrig sein:k.


gruß

eddy


----------



## theundertaker (1. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hmm...cool, ich würd mitkommen....dann könnte ich euch mal zugucken, wie man am besten spinnt...bin ja wie schon erwähnt nicht wirklich bewandert darin...


----------



## Raubfischfischer (1. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wäre auf jeden fall dabei!


----------



## köfi01 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich bin auch dabei !!!

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## sditges (1. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

jupp..... i aaaaaa 

... aber nur am Venloer Hotspot :vik:  

:q :q :q :q :q


----------



## fishcatcher (1. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ok, dann bin ich auch dabei. 
Mal ein paar Brassen fangen !!!!:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## theundertaker (1. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Und nochmal bin ich dabei....doppelt hält besser und wenn ich zweimal dabei bin, dann kann ich wenigstens doppelt so viel von euch abgucken XDXD


----------



## Mac Gill (2. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jigzzle schrieb:


> Aber nicht an unserem Spot


 

Dann sag doch mal, wo wir uns nicht treffen sollen :q :q :q


----------



## theundertaker (2. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Gute Idee.....Mac Gill.....wo sollen wir uns denn treffen? Wollt ihr nur mit der Spinne los oder soll man nicht auch mal irgendwo an einem längeren Stück der Maas auch mal mit Made oder Wurm etc. angeln? Wär doch bestimmmt auch mal lustig....


----------



## Jogibär (2. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ruuuuhig Jungs, Eddy sprach von "nach der Schonzeit". Das ist füherstens am 31.05. (letzer Samstag im Mai dieses Jahr). Da haben wir noch genug Zeit um in Ruhe einen Treffpunkt auszumachen....


----------



## eddyguru (2. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Tach Leute,

dass Treffen findet am 29.06.08 statt.
Zielfische sind Barsch,Zander und Hecht mit der Spinnrute.

Unter folgenden Link könnt Ihr euch anmelden und erhaltet nähere Einzelheiten.

http://profishing.pr.funpic.de/

gruss

Eddy


----------



## sditges (2. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



eddyguru schrieb:


> Tach Leute,
> 
> dass Treffen findet am 29.06.08 statt.
> Zielfische sind Barsch,Zander und Hecht mit der Spinnrute.
> ...


 
...... unter Temine/Events

Dort könnt ihr euch dann auch für das Event eintragen.
Somit haben wir auch ne Übersicht über die Teilnehmer, damit wir besser organisieren können.


Also ich komme mit :vik:  #6


----------



## eddyguru (2. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



sditges schrieb:


> ...... unter Temine/Events
> 
> Dort könnt ihr euch dann auch für das Event eintragen.
> Somit haben wir auch ne Übersicht über die Teilnehmer, damit wir besser organisieren können.
> ...


 

Jo,hatte ich vergessen.#6


gruss

eddy


----------



## Jaws (2. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



sditges schrieb:


> ...... unter Temine/Events
> 
> Dort könnt ihr euch dann auch für das Event eintragen.
> Somit haben wir auch ne Übersicht über die Teilnehmer, damit wir besser organisieren können.
> ...


 
na dann werd ich heut abend mal die kiste anschmeißen
und mich mal eintragen!


----------



## Jaws (2. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



fishcatcher schrieb:


> Ok, dann bin ich auch dabei.
> Mal ein paar Brassen fangen !!!!:vik::vik::vik:


 

och!!!! jetzt sei doch nicht so hart zu dir selbst!!!!

dat wird schon......


----------



## Jogibär (2. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi, 
hab mich grade angemeldet. Meine Meldung ist allerdings unter Vorbehalt. 29.06. is nämlich mein Hochzeitstag. Folglich muß ich das erst mit der Regierung klären. 
Hättet Ihr nicht den Samstag davor (28.06.) nehmen können?


----------



## sditges (2. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Jogibär schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab mich grade angemeldet. Meine Meldung ist allerdings unter Vorbehalt. 29.06. is nämlich mein Hochzeitstag. Folglich muß ich das erst mit der Regierung klären.
> Hättet Ihr nicht den Samstag davor (28.06.) nehmen können?


 

Heieieieie da musst Du dich aber jetzt ins zeug legen 

:l:l:l:l:l


----------



## Jogibär (2. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich tue was ich kann#6
Hab ja fast 3 Monate Zeit


----------



## köfi01 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich habe mich auch angemeldet.Mal schauen wieviel es werden.
Gruß,Ralf


----------



## theundertaker (3. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@köfi: Ich geh am We doch nicht los, da Regen angesagt ist....das wär ja pfui XD

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Jaws (3. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



köfi01 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch angemeldet.Mal schauen wieviel es werden.
> Gruß,Ralf


 

ich auch!!! ;+

wird schon klappen  #6


----------



## Speedfisher (10. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey!
Frage: Ihr kennt doch bestimmt alle die Maas bei Venlo...darf man da angeln?200 meter weiter von wo ich angeln werde ist ein kleiner Hafen. Der Angelplatz ist nicht weit von der Innenstadt! Darf ich da angeln?auf den papieren steht nicht viel...
Danke im vorraus!
Lg,
Dennis


----------



## sditges (10. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Du meinst den kleinen Hafen in Venlo selber ?
Soweit ich weiss, ist das Angeln dort erlaubt !


----------



## Speedfisher (11. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey!
Genau den Hafen meine ich! |rolleyes
und an der Maas selber?darf ich da angeln also direkt am hafen an der maas?


----------



## Speedfisher (11. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

weiß keiner ob ich da angeln darf?


----------



## sditges (11. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Speedfisher schrieb:


> weiß keiner ob ich da angeln darf?


 
ich sagte doch schon , darfst su !
(mit dem Vispas)


----------



## Speedfisher (12. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey!
Ich dachte du GLAUBST es ...tut mir leid #q


----------



## sditges (12. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

#6





eddyguru schrieb:


> Tach Leute,
> 
> dass Treffen findet am 29.06.08 statt.
> Zielfische sind Barsch,Zander und Hecht mit der Spinnrute.
> ...


 
Nachtrag:
Da wir kurzfristig den Hoster gewechselt haben, hat sich unsere Domain ebenfalls geändert.
Anmelden können sich alle die mitmachen möchten unter:
http://profishing.org/index.php?option=com_eventlist&Itemid=59&func=details&did=1

Ihr müsst euch allerdings vorher registrieren, auf der Seite links unten im Menü ist ein Link Registrierung.


Have fun !


----------



## Spidora (20. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe vom HSV de Rietvoorm Ool meine Karten,vorläufige VISAkte,Roergenehmigung und die Maasplassengenehmigung bekommen.Bei der Durchsicht der Akten habe ich festgestellt das Nachtangeln verboten ist.Eigendlich hatte ich im Sommer ein Nachtangeln vom Boot auf Zander und Aal vor,aber wie ich das in den Akten lese ist es überall verboten.Da ich mir die Karten das erstemal bestellt habe,fehlt mir noch der Durchblick wo ich was darf.Die Kopien von den Angelstrecken die in diesem Heft sind,sind für einen Ortsunkundigen auch keine wahre Hilfe.Wer kennt sich mit dem Regelwerk etwas aus und kann mir ein paar Tips geben wo ich was darf und ob das Nachtangeln überall verboten ist.

Gruss
Hans


----------



## alizander1 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin...
Du darfst soweit ich mich recht entsinne an keinem Baggersee in der Gegend mehr Nachtangeln.
An der Maas selbst ist es noch erlaubt.(Näheres steht in zwei kleinen Heftchen,die du bestimmt dabei bekommen hast)
Achte aber unbedingt auf Verkerhrsschilder wo drauf steht, das du dort die Wege zwischen Sonnenuntergang und Aufgang nicht befahren darfst.
Wenn dich einer erwischt kostets 50€.
Die Schilder stehen mitlerweile fast überall.Muste selbst schon blechen.
Google Earth kann behilflich sein.
Früher war alle anders

Gruss
Alex


----------



## totaler Spinner (21. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja, auf den Plassen ist überall das Nachtangeln ganzjährig von Sonnenuntergang bis Sonnenaufgang verboten. Die übliche Regelung von 1 Std. vor Sonnenaufgang bis 2Std. nach Sonnenuntergang gilt dort nicht. An der Maas ist Nachtangeln ganzjährig erlaubt. Nachts vom Boot aus würde ich die „Sackgasse“ Richtung Linne hinter der Schnellfahrtstrecke empfehlen. Nicht das es dort mehr Fisch gibt, doch liegt man dort wesentlich ruhiger, da man dort selten auf Idioten trifft die Nachts mit Vollgas mit ihren Halbgleitern ne Riesen Welle machen.
Vom Land aus sind jetzt viel mehr Stellen zugänglich da man das ganze Gestrüpp am Ufer gekappt hat. 

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die Roer in der Lijst van viswateren finde? Habe schon mehrmals gesucht und nichts gefunden. Steht die gar nicht drin oder sehe ich vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht?


----------



## Jogibär (21. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



totaler Spinner schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die Roer in der Lijst van viswateren finde? Habe schon mehrmals gesucht und nichts gefunden. Steht die gar nicht drin oder sehe ich vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht?



Nee, die steht da wirklich nicht drin.

Es gibt da wohl extra papiere. Schau mal hier in den letzten Beitrag:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1998104&highlight=roer#post1998104


----------



## Seraphim (21. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi, hab mich auch für das Angeln an der Roer interessiert und habe folgende Link bekommen:

http://www.roerdalen.nl/index.php?simaction=content&mediumid=1&pagid=147&stukid=99#Vissen op de Roer

ist zwar auf Niederländisch aber hier steht bei wem man die Gewässerscheine bekommt.

mfg
Stephan


----------



## perch (21. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

soweit ich weiß,
ist die roer(rur) auf dem "beschiffbaren" bereich noch mit dem vispas zu beangeln.
es gibt ein paar vereine,die eine bergrenzte anzahl an scheinen für die roer-oberhalb der beschiffbaren strecke-bis zur landesgrenze ausstellen.


----------



## totaler Spinner (21. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Den Beschiffbahren Bereich und noch ein Stück höher kann man z.Z. vergessen. Wegen Baummaßnahmen zum Hochwasserschutz ist dieser von der Maas und von der oberen Roer abgesperrt. Der Wasserspiegel ist um etwa 1m gesunken und das Wasser ist zum :v.
Mir hat man erzählt das man als Mitglied von HSV Ons Genoegen Roermond an der Roer bis zur Brücke bei der Politie wo jetzt die neue Fischtreppe ist angeln darf.
Angeblich darf ich auch am Hambeek angeln. Das ist der andere Roerarm der südlich an der Holzbrücke in die Maas mündet und z.Z. das gesamte Roerwasser in die Maas bringt. Allerdings sagte man mir auch vor Jahren im VVV das ich zum angeln vom Boot aus um Roermond nur die visakte brauche#d. Ist damals zum Glück alles gut gelaufen. Deshalb hätte ich so was gern schwarz auf weiss.


----------



## sditges (22. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



totaler Spinner schrieb:


> Den Beschiffbahren Bereich und noch ein Stück höher kann man z.Z. vergessen. Wegen Baummaßnahmen zum Hochwasserschutz ist dieser von der Maas und von der oberen Roer abgesperrt. Der Wasserspiegel ist um etwa 1m gesunken und das Wasser ist zum :v.
> Mir hat man erzählt das man als Mitglied von HSV Ons Genoegen Roermond an der Roer bis zur Brücke bei der Politie wo jetzt die neue Fischtreppe ist angeln darf.
> Angeblich darf ich auch am Hambeek angeln. Das ist der andere Roerarm der südlich an der Holzbrücke in die Maas mündet und z.Z. das gesamte Roerwasser in die Maas bringt. Allerdings sagte man mir auch vor Jahren im VVV das ich zum angeln vom Boot aus um Roermond nur die visakte brauche#d. Ist damals zum Glück alles gut gelaufen. Deshalb hätte ich so was gern schwarz auf weiss.


 


Hui!! Da wollten die netten Damen und Herren des VVV wohl was für die Staatskasse tun :q:q


----------



## theundertaker (22. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Am Samstag wird wieder auf Friedfisch mit Made, Mais angesessen...mal sehen, was der Tag so bringt...fährt am Samstag noch jemand an die Plassen?

Ich werd berichten, ob sich was getan hat...

Ich hoffe mal, dass es endlich richtig warm bleibt und die Schonzeit schnell vorübergeht...^^

Ich hatte mal gelesen, dass man Ende Mai schon wieder Kunstköder verwenden kann..ist das richtig? Oder tatsächlich erst genau 01.06. wieder?

Gruß
Das Näschen XD


----------



## marca (22. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Papiere lesen!!


----------



## totaler Spinner (22. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Klar Papiere lesen, war aber alles damals neu für mich und ich weis nicht genau ob es damals ne Lijst zur visakte gab, ich glaub nur ein kleines Hälftchen „was der Angler wissen sollte“ oder so. Jetzt würde ich ja gern was zu den genanten Gewässern in der visserbibel lesen, aber….
Vielleicht fahr ich mal beim Verein vorbei und frage mal nach. Na ja egal, werde jetzt mal losgehen und Pseudofliegenfischen, mit Spinnrute, Wasserkugel, und kleiner Fliege. :g


----------



## marca (22. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich meinte den alten undertaker.
Sorry fürs Missverstandnis.
Der sollte eigentlich mal in den Papieren nachlesen wann er wieder ohne Probleme mit Kukös
angeln darf.
Ansonsten gibbet in den Niederlanden echte Probleme!


----------



## theundertaker (22. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Der kleine Marca zeigts dem Undertakerchen aber wieder....haste ja recht...

aber es hatte mal jemand irgendwas behauptet, dass man schon an dem letzten sonntag oder so im monat wieder mit kunstködern angeln darf oder so ähnlich.....

Nichts für ungut, ich werd mir das Heftchen schon angucken, wenns notwendig ist...habs doch aber nicht hier in Köln, sondern in Erkelenz ;-)

Liebe Grüße
von der Nervensäge ;-)


----------



## marca (22. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Also gut!!!
Du darfst am letzten Samstag im Mai wieder mit Kukös angeln.
Dieses Jahr also ab dem 31.Mai.
Hechte sind dann allerdings noch bis Juli geschont!!


----------



## powermike1977 (26. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

marca,

sachse bescheid wenn hier einer muckt! ,) komm ich vorbei mit POWER und so! wenn du wieder aus irland zurueck bist und irgendwo in nl ausser in born angeln willst - versuche ich mal hinzubekommen dabei zu sein.


ist ja mal bitter das der letzte sa im mai auch noch der letzte tag ist...der tag ist auch schonmal guenstigergefallen. 

friedfische sind keine angelfische!

mike


----------



## sditges (26. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> marca,
> 
> sachse bescheid wenn hier einer muckt! ,) komm ich vorbei mit POWER und so! wenn du wieder aus irland zurueck bist und irgendwo in nl ausser in born angeln willst - versuche ich mal hinzubekommen dabei zu sein.
> 
> ...


 
Ja da sachse ma watt !!! #6


----------



## totaler Spinner (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Meine diesjährige Friedfischsaison geht bald zu ende und ich kann jetzt schon sagen das ich noch nie so wenig gefangen habe wie in diesem Jahr. In den Plassen und am Lateraalkanaal garnix, an der Maas noch mal paar Brassen. Die sahen dazu noch merkwürdig krank aus, voller roter Flecken und so und waren im drill richtig schlapp. Auch wen man die Fische nicht verwerten will trübt so was schon die Freude am angeln. Als Köder hatte ich Made, Mais, Brot, direkt am Grund oder mit Liftmontage. Meine Versuche mit kleiner Fliege und Wasserkugel an der Spinnangel brachten auch nix. Ich geh mal von aus das es nicht daran lag das ich überhaupt keine Ahnung von Fliegenfischen habe sondern daran das das Wasser voller Blütenzeugs war und dort die Fliegen nicht zur Geltung kamen.:g 
Bei dem schönen Wetter konnte man regelrecht zusehen wie die Wasserpflanzen wachsen, und bald können wir uns über üppigem Bewuchs vor den Ufern freuen. Dann kriegen wir  sicherlich auch wieder dieses lustige grünes Wasser das an den aufwindigen Seiten so schöne grün-schleimigen Teppiche macht…Angeln und langanhaltendes schönes Wetter, irgendwie passt das nicht zusammen.:c


----------



## Jogibär (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



totaler Spinner schrieb:


> Die sahen dazu noch merkwürdig krank aus, voller roter Flecken und so und waren im drill richtig schlapp. Auch wen man die Fische nicht verwerten will trübt so was schon die Freude am angeln.



Das sind vielleicht doch noch Nachwirkungen von der chemischen Reinigung im letzten Jahr.
An der Maas und den Kanälen bzw. Plassen bin ich dieses Jahr noch nicht gewesen. 
An meinen Vereinsgewässern kann ich mich über die Ausbeute beim Stippen nicht beklagen. Auch beim Karpfenangeln war die Bissausbeute ok. Das dabei nix zählbares (bzw. fotografierbares) rausgekommen ist, war meine eigene Schuld.


----------



## Raubfischfischer (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich muss auch sagen das ich dieses Jahr (bis jetzt) sehr wenig gefangen habe. Ganz genau: drei gute Brassen auf Made beim Feedern. Dazu kamen noch ein Aal und zwei Barsche auf Grund mit Madenbündel. Aber mir kommt es auch so vor als ob es von Jahr zu Jahr weniger wird mit den Friedfischen. Vor vier oder fünf Jahren konnte ich während der Schonzeit unmengen an Kleinfisch beim Stippen oder Feedern fangen und jetzt? kaum Bisse und meiner Meinung nach zu wenige Jungfische. Woran liegt es? Konnte bei fast jedem Ansitz in diesem Jahr Kormorane beobachten. Sind Sie schuld? Oder liegt es an der zunehmenden Verschmutzung oder Befischung? Was meint ihr und wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

mfG


----------



## krauthi (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

da kommt  das eine mit dem anderen zusammen 
der kormoran  ist mit sicherheit   ein großer bestandteil    daran schuld   aber   wenn man an verschiedenen angelplätzen  noch rezepte  für  osteuropäische fischfrikadellen findet    dan muss man sich nicht über  den fischbestand wundern 

der chemieunfall letztes jahr hat glaube ich kaum etwas damit zu tuhen


----------



## Raubfischfischer (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Da hast du recht. kommt wohl alles zusammen. mir persönlich ist aber nicht aufgefallen das viel mehr Angler unterwegs sind als vor ein paar Jahren. Und da hatte man auch schon die Leute die einfach alles mitnehmen. kann für mich aber nicht unbedingt ein Grund sein weil wie viele Angler mehr müsste es dann heute im gegensatz zu vor ein paar Jahren geben? 100000? 500000?


----------



## theundertaker (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ach Krauthi denkt halt, dass 10 neue Angler, die vielleicht jeden Fisch mitnehmen, auch 10000 Fische im Jahr fangen und alles zu Fischfrikadellen verarbeiten, was sie kriegen können. Aber ist ja auch egal, das artet sonst gleich wieder in Streit aus...

Es müssten ja etliche Angler mehr sein, damit am Fischbestand durch Angeldruck ein Schwinden der Bestände sichtbar wäre...Dies ist wohl kaum der Fall...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## sditges (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ach Krauthi denkt halt, dass 10 neue Angler, die vielleicht jeden Fisch mitnehmen, auch 10000 Fische im Jahr fangen und alles zu Fischfrikadellen verarbeiten, was sie kriegen können. Aber ist ja auch egal, das artet sonst gleich wieder in Streit aus...
> 
> Es müssten ja etliche Angler mehr sein, damit am Fischbestand durch Angeldruck ein Schwinden der Bestände sichtbar wäre...Dies ist wohl kaum der Fall...
> 
> ...


 
:r Einspruch EUER EHREN !!!


Das Problem:

Die angesprochene Gruppierung fängt seltsamerweise immer sehr gut , und verwertet tatsächlich alles was schwimmt, egal wie groß !!
Ich kann jetzt noch nicht einmal sagen die schlagen alles ab, denn das tun se leider auch nicht, die Fischer wandern so zappelnd in den Sack !

Es sind in den verg. auch wirklich massenhaft Angler dieser Nationalitäten hinzugekommen und es werden immer mehr !
DDas hat sicherlich auswirkungen auf die population in Zusammenhang mit Chemieunfällen !




C&R kennen die nicht ----> nix verstehen ... nur angeln für Familie essen du weisst !?


----------



## BSZocher (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> .....Es müssten ja etliche Angler mehr sein, damit am Fischbestand durch Angeldruck ein Schwinden der Bestände sichtbar wäre...Dies ist wohl kaum der Fall...
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Es sind ETLICHE mehr. Tendenz steigend.
DU bist ja auch neu.


----------



## wilhelm (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

sditges schriebas Problem:

Die angesprochene Gruppierung fängt seltsamerweise immer sehr gut , und verwertet tatsächlich alles was schwimmt, egal wie groß !!
Ich kann jetzt noch nicht einmal sagen die schlagen alles ab, denn das tun se leider auch nicht, die Fischer wandern so zappelnd in den Sack !

Ist leider war.
Alleine in Mönchengladbach min.150-200 die beim Saecker ihre Papiere holen.

Nehmen leider auch Fisch (Brassen)mit ,die sichtbar Laichausschlag haben.
Da hier aber keine Schonzeiten gelten ist das wohl unschön aber Legal.
Nur der Umgang mit den Tieren ist teils schon krass.
Weiter gibt es plötzlich an allen Maasseen Nachtangelverbote,und fast alle Zufahrtstraßen zur Maas sind ab Einbruch der Dunkelheit gesperrt. Wird wohl seine Gründe haben.
*Nachtrag: Gibt auch genug nicht "Osteuropäer" die das nicht ganz so eng sehen mit dem Natur und Landschaftsschutz.*
*Die Folgen, siehe Nachtangeln und zugang zur Maas#q*


----------



## Borusse (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



sditges schrieb:


> Das Problem:
> 
> Die angesprochene Gruppierung fängt seltsamerweise immer sehr gut , und verwertet tatsächlich alles was schwimmt, egal wie groß !!


 
Hi,

wenn die angesprochene Gruppierung ja immer gut fängt, dann kann es mit dem Fischbestand ja auch nicht so schlecht aussehen.

Vielleicht liegt es ja auch daran, das die Brassen gerade laichen und daher so gut wie nichts fressen.

War vor zwei Wochen in Stevensweert am See, das ganze Ufer rundrum war schwarz vor lauter Brassen.
Ich hab ihnen zur Probe mal Maden und Mais hingeworfen, und siehe da , nicht einen Fisch hat es interessiert.

Also abwarten, die Fische werden bald schon wieder beissen, auch bei den NICHT-OSTEUROPÄERN!

Nur zur Information ich bin kein Osteuropäer und das Verhalten einiger dieser Leute geht mir auch mächtig auf die E...!
Aber wir können es leider nicht ändern und nur hoffen, das verstärkte Kontrollen das " Übel" in den Griff bekommen.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## gimli (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



> Nur zur Information ich bin kein Osteuropäer und das Verhalten einiger dieser Leute geht mir auch mächtig auf die E...!
> Aber wir können es leider nicht ändern und nur hoffen, das verstärkte Kontrollen das " Übel" in den Griff bekommen.



Ebenfalls zu Information: Man sollte sich erst einmal informieren und nicht einfach drauf los lamentieren:

Krauthi hat zumindest versucht eine andere Erklärung zu finden. Das ist schon mal ein Ansatz - der nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist – der Kormoran. Die NL haben da genauso drunter zu leiden wie wir hier. In jeden Fall mit den Zweibeinigen, mal schwarz, oder auch mit der Angel in der Hand.

Es scheint es ist aber auch viel Positives zu vermelden zu sein, wie die Kontrolle am Pfingstsamstag auf dem Maasplassen zeigt:

Jürgen hat sich da sehr viel Mühe gegeben:http://www.angelforum.raubfischfreunde.de/forum2006/viewtopic.php?t=1980 #h

Achso..., schöne Grüße aus dem sonnigen Nordholland.


----------



## Borusse (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



gimli schrieb:


> Ebenfalls zu Information: Man sollte sich erst einmal informieren und nicht einfach drauf los lamentieren:


 
Hi,

ich weiss nicht ob Du nicht richtig lesen kannst oder einfach nur den Sinn meines Postings nicht verstanden hast.

Ich beklage mich hier in keinster Weise darüber, das zu wenig Fisch ( aus welchen Gründen auch immer ) vorhanden ist.
Ich wollte nur sagen, das es wohl nicht allein an den osteuropäischen Angelkollegen liegt.

Ich weiss auch nicht worauf Du Deine Behauptung beziehst, 
" ich sollte mich erst einmal richtig informieren "
Sag mir doch bitte worüber ich mich informieren soll und wo ich in meinem Posting lamentiert habe.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## theundertaker (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Es sind ETLICHE mehr. Tendenz steigend.
> DU bist ja auch neu.



Ich glaube du hast zu wenig Posts von mir gelesen...Ich habe schon sehr sehr oft angesprochen, dass ich fast keine Fische fange....ich weiß nicht, was du willst....An mir wirds wohl kaum liegen...und wenn ich mal einen oder zwei Barsche fange, was auch selten ist, dann nehme ich die natürlich auch mit...:r


----------



## krauthi (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

um dir braucht man sich auch keine sorgen machen da du ja eh nicht  Angeln kannst  |supergri

aber fakt ist doch  das  der kormoran und die kochtopfangler (egal welcher nation )  dazu beitragen   das  es  immer schlechter wird   mit den fängen 
das die brassen im moment   durch ihr laichgeschäft eh schlecht zu fangen  sind   da gege  ich  dir vollkommen recht  .  man sieht sie   entlang  der ufer   und  kan dran hängen was man möchte    aber  das ist jedes jahr um diese zeit so 

ein wichtiger und noch nicht angesprochener  punkt ist auch die berufsfischerei  die mit sicherheit  auch ihren anteil  daran hat 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## theundertaker (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich kann auch nich gut angeln...ist ja auch nur zur erholung und zum spaß...wenigstens habe ich im gegensatz zu dir schon mal einen selbst gefangenen fisch gesehen...^^


----------



## krauthi (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> ...wenigstens habe ich im gegensatz zu dir schon mal einen selbst gefangenen fisch gesehen...^^


  muss man das jetzt verstehen ??|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

wenn du noch so viel fische fangen möchtest  wie ich in  28 jahren gefangen habe   das müsstest du noch sehr lange am wasser  für sitzen 

ich kann dich ja mal  mit  auf  einer bootstour  nach asselt  mit nehmen  dan zeig ich dir mal die Insel


----------



## theundertaker (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ja los, nimm mich mit...ich gucke dir dann beim angeln zu....^^ vielleicht kann ich noch was lernen, aber dann bitte ohne streit XD


----------



## eddyguru (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nabend,

Ihr seid doch echt wieder der Hammer hier.:q#dWenigsten hab Ihr den Tröd wieder zum Vorschein gebracht.

Naja,verhaut Euch ruhig weiter hier.Zum glück gibt es manche Leute,die hier noch ein paar Fänge melden möchten.

In fast einer Woche gehts los|laola:
Samstag gehts noch auf Schalke.Sonntag werden dann schöne Fänge präsentiert.#6
Solange schaue ich Euch(beiden) beim Köppe einschlagen zu.Lächerlich

Schönen Abend noch und den Jungs von Profishing einen guten Start!!!!!!!!!!!

gruß

Eddy


----------



## krauthi (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wir verhauen uns nicht und hauen uns auch nicht die köppe ein  und  über etwas diskutieren  finde ich nicht lächerlich   deshalb gibt es dieses  forum


----------



## sditges (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Krauthi !!


Ich auch,ich auch !!

Ich will auch auf dei Insel |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## krauthi (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

dan müsst ihr euch aber mit dem einigen den ich da schon mal ausgesetzt habe |bigeyes

ne spaß bei seite wenn ich mal platzt haben sollte spricht nichts dagegen mal mit zu fahren


----------



## theundertaker (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Cool, dann bring ich paar alkoholfreie Bier mit und dann versöhnen wir uns XD


----------



## sditges (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Cool, dann bring ich paar alkoholfreie Bier mit und dann versöhnen wir uns XD


 

LOL !!


"alkoholfreie Bier " würde ich wieder als verkappte Kriegserklährung auffassen :q


----------



## eddyguru (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



krauthi schrieb:


> wir verhauen uns nicht und hauen uns auch nicht die köppe ein und über etwas diskutieren finde ich nicht lächerlich deshalb gibt es dieses forum


 

Hi,

Sprüche wie "Du kannst ja eh nicht angeln",oder "ich zeig Dir ne Insel".Sind ja wohl keine sinnvollen Diskussionen?!

Vielleicht nimmst Du Ihn wirklich mal mit,damit er sieht wie wir so fischen.Da wird er dann auch mal den für Holland richtigen Umgang mit dem Fisch nach dem Fang kennenlernen.
Vielleicht ändert er dann seine Meinung ganz schnell!!!????

gruß

Eddy


----------



## powermike1977 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

denke wenn ihr schon in holland seid-dann ma logga ne friedenspfeiffe stopfen


----------



## eddyguru (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> denke wenn ihr schon in holland seid-dann ma logga ne friedenspfeiffe stopfen


 

Gute Idee!!!#6


----------



## theundertaker (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ach, ich hab sowieso keinen Bock auf Ärger...wenn wir uns mal sehen sollten, dann wird ganz normal ein dickes fettes Petri ausgesprochen und dann wird geangelt und nicht gezankt^^

Klar, wenn er mich mal mitnimmt, vielleicht entdecke ich dann mal andere Seiten am angeln...keine Ahnung...wie gesagt, ich muss auch nicht mitangeln...nur zugucken, wie ihr so fischt würde mir auch schon gefallen...ich freue mich auch, wenn ich überhaupt mal einen Zander in echt zu Gesicht bekomme...das wäre toll...und dann noch das Wasser genießen und die Sache ist perfekt...

Liebe Grüße an alle Boardis...

Thomas ;-)


----------



## alizander1 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Da bin ich auch dabei:q:q


----------



## Borusse (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,

so nun auch ein Beitrag zum eigentlichen Thema diese Thread.

Ich war heute in Stevensweert am Plas und hab ein bisschen gestippt und gefeedert.
Die Laichzeit der Brassen ist vorbei und langsam fangen sie wieder an zu beissen.
Ich habe 6 schöne Brassen gefangen und hoffe das die Ausbeute bald noch besser wird.

Gruss 

Chris


----------



## alex-racer (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

Habe heute morgen an der Maas geangelt und konnte zwei schöne Zander landen.
Sonntag gehts wieder an die Maas 

Hier zwei Bildchen:


----------



## theundertaker (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Schöne Zander Alex...zeich mir doch mal, wie du das machst ^^


----------



## cappy (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

theundertaker, sollen wir nicht mal einen Aufruf machen: "Angeln für Dummies in NL"? :vik:

Ich war am WE (SA 17:00-22:00, SO 7:00-13:00) auch wieder mit meinem Bekannten in NL untwergs, natürlich haben wir nichts gefangen, aber landschaftlich war es ne schöne Ecke 

Unsere Hauptprobleme und die Gründe warum wir nichts fangen sind:

1. Unwissen (Learning by doing)
2. Ausrüstung (die über Jahre hinweg angesammelten Ruten, Rollen, Schnüre)
3. Technik (mit welchem Material/Köder auf welchen Fisch)

Da ich dieses Jahr noch irgendwas fangen möchte (mir würde ja schon 'nen Rotauge reichen |uhoh, würde ich mich ungemein freuen 'nem Profi mal über die Schulter schauen zu dürfen #h. So wie es ausschaut werde ich wieder Ende des Monats in NL sein, und mit undertaker hatte ich schon ausgemacht das wir uns mal treffen (Unter den Blinden ist ja bekanntlich der Einäugige der König ) , vielleicht kann man für so ein Event ja noch einen erfahrenen und robusten Angler begeistern... #6


----------



## Martin001 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@cappy,darf ich einmal fragen in welcher Ecke ihr gewesen seid?

gr.Martin


----------



## TeeDub (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich war mit meiner Freundin und deren Eltern von Samstagabend 20 Uhr bis Sonntagnachmittag 17 Uhr in Maasbracht am Bunkerhaven bzw. gegenüber in Maasgouw an der Maas angeln. Wir hatten in der Nacht an den Grundruten lediglich einen einzigen Biss, der leider nicht verwertet werden konnte. Tagsüber war tote Hose (zumindest unter Wasser). Die Strömung in der Maas war recht stark und der Schiffahrtsbetrieb raubte einem den letzten Nerv. In Gesprächen mit einigen einheimischen und anderen deutschen Anglern bestätigte man uns, dass im Augenblick kaum was geht. Insgesamt recht frustrierend die Situation.

Da ich als Raubifsch-Greenhorn endlich mal ein bisschen Aktion in der Rutenspitze haben möchte, würde ich Euch gerne fragen, ob ihr mir ein paar Spots nennen könnt, wo die Chancen auf Biss nicht ganz gegen Null tendiert. Ich will natürlich keine Hot-Spots wissen, sondern einfach nur solche Stellen, wo unsere osteuropäischen "Freunde" noch nicht alles abgegrast und die übrigen Fischis total vergrätzt haben. Ihr könnt Euch natürlich auch per PN melden, wenn ihr hier nichts rausposaunen möchtet. Sehr gerne würde ich auch dem ein oder anderen Gummiexperten mal ein bisschen über die Schulter schauen und die richtige Technik erlernen. Wer sich dazu berufen fühlt, möge sich doch ruhig auch melden.

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## krauthis7 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@teedub als tipp such dir strömungpunkte dort wirste mit sicherheit fisch finden.
gute angelstellen wird dir hier bestimmt nimmand verraten.
es gibt halt einige angler ,wenn mann denen einige gute stellen zeigt ,sind sie am nägsten tag mit mehreren kolegen dort und schon ist ein hotspot verschwunden.
wünsche viel erfolg


----------



## cappy (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Martin001 schrieb:


> @cappy,darf ich einmal fragen in welcher Ecke ihr gewesen seid?
> 
> gr.Martin



Wenn ich das mal wüsste, bin da irgendwie so orientierungslos 

Werde aber gleich mal mein Navi befragen da ich die Stelle noch in meine GoogleMaps Angelkarte eintragen will. Dann kann ich Dir die Stelle ungefähr beschreiben.

Edit:

Also der See liegt oberhalb von Ool/Oolderplas und heisst Plas Hatenboer, da saßen wir irgendwo auf der linken Seite.


----------



## TeeDub (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@krauthis7:
Ich habe ja explizit gesagt, dass mir niemand seine Hot-Spots verraten soll. Einfach nur Stellen, wo keine oder nur wenige Osteuropäer zu finden sind und die Chance auf Biss wenigstens da ist. Ich bin noch ganz neu in der Materie und leider auf die Stellen beschränkt, die meine Freundin und deren Eltern befischen. Die sind nicht so sonderlich experimentierfreudig und beschränken sich vornehmlich auf das, was sie kennen. Wenn ich jetzt zumindest ein paar Anhaltspunkte für einige Plätze hätte, die man unbedingt mal ausprobiert haben sollte, dann stünden die Chancen, sie von einem gelegentlichen Ortswechsel zu überzeigen, deutlich besser.

Wie ich schon angemerkt habe, möchte ich hier nicht den ultimativen Geheimtipp. Ihr habt Euch zum Monatsende doch auch verabredet und werdet den ein oder anderen Platz dann befischen. Damit wäre mir doch schon geholfen... Ich kann an diesem Wochenende übrigens leider nicht mitfahren.


----------



## totaler Spinner (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mit dem Angeln in der Gegend ist es dieses Jahr ja wirklich nicht so dolle. Was mich am meisten stört ist das ich bis jetzt immer noch kein Fisch in Köfigröße gefangen hab. 
Die Plassen sind schon jetzt dermaßen verkrautet das im Flachwasser fast gar nix mehr geht, auch das Wasser ist trübe wie lange nicht mehr, letzte Zeit wurden ja die Felder ringsum ausgiebig gedüngt. 
Im Oolerplas hab ich dann doch noch einen interessanten Fang gemacht: eine Wollhandkrabbe! Gefangen mit Futterkorb auf Brot. Tags darauf hab ich noch eine tote in der Maas treiben sehen. Die Jahre zuvor hatte ich dort noch nie welche gesehen. Vielleicht kriegen wir dort bald Verhältnisse wie am Rhein.|uhoh:


----------



## theundertaker (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich hätte auch nochmal eine Frage...vielleicht weiß jemand darüber bescheid...

Ich und meine Freundin dürfen ja aufgrund von 2 Angelscheinen 4 Angelruten am Gewässer auslegen...

Nun ist es so, dass ich gerne auch schon andere Montagen an weiteren Ruten fertigbauen möchte, damit ich nicht immer umbauen muss...Darf ich mehr als 4 montierte Ruten mit ans Gewässer nehmen, wenn die nicht verwendeten sich in einer Rutentasche befinden? ;+ Also darf ich 7 Ruten mitnehmen, wenn diese in einem Angeletui verstaut sind? Möchte halt Feedermontagen, Stippmontagen, Raubfischmontagen an den Ruten montieren...

Dürfte ja eigentlich kein Problem sein, wenn die Angeln eingepackt sind...|kopfkrat;+

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alizander1 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Dürfte ja eigentlich kein Problem sein, wenn die Angeln eingepackt sind...|kopfkrat;+
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


 
Richtig Thomas#h, so siehts aus....:q


----------



## theundertaker (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dankeschön, dann kann ich also doch ein paar mehr mitnehmen, wenn die in der Rutentasche sind....ich danke dir vielmals...

Gruß
Thomäschen^^

Und die dürfen auch montiert sein?


----------



## alizander1 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Logo...:vik:


----------



## theundertaker (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke^^


----------



## totaler Spinner (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich hab die Angeln auch vormontiert, allerdings ohne Vorfach und Haken. So kann mir wirklich keiner was und es ist schonender für Haken und Tasche.


----------



## theundertaker (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Stimmt, Vorfach könnte man ja schnell dranmontieren, is ja kein Problem...

Wo er recht hat ^^


----------



## totaler Spinner (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hat jemand auch noch Wollhandkrabben in der Gegend gesichtet? Würde mich interessieren ob die Viecher sich jetzt dort breit machen. Flusskrebse hole ich im Jahr immer paar raus aber die gehören auch da hin. Aber jetzt zwei Krabben an zwei drauffolgenden Tagen an verschiedenen Ecken (Oolerplas und Maas bei Linne), das sieht mir sehr nach einer Inversion aus.|scardie:


----------



## sditges (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



totaler Spinner schrieb:


> Hat jemand auch noch Wollhandkrabben in der Gegend gesichtet? Würde mich interessieren ob die Viecher sich jetzt dort breit machen. Flusskrebse hole ich im Jahr immer paar raus aber die gehören auch da hin. Aber jetzt zwei Krabben an zwei drauffolgenden Tagen an verschiedenen Ecken (Oolerplas und Maas bei Linne), das sieht mir sehr nach einer Inversion aus.|scardie:


 

Hi, hab die Wollhandkraben auch schon öfter angetroffen.


----------



## Raubfischfischer (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich selber konnte noch keine Wollhandkrabben antreffen...

Was anderes: War von Freitag Abend bis heute Morgen in der nähe vom Olderplaas an nem Kanal angeln. Dabei fing ich gestern Abend gegen neun Uhr auf Tauwurm einen Wels von ca.85cm der natürlich wieder zurückgesetzt wurde. (Foto wird nachgereicht). Wollte nun mal hören wie es bei euch aussieht, konnte noch jemand von euch Welse fangen? War bisher mein erster und ich bin eigentlich schon recht lange in der Gegend unterwegs.

mfG


----------



## totaler Spinner (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich habe die letzten Jahre zwei Welse gefangen. Einen auf Wurm im Yachthafen Roermond, einen auf Köfi in der Maas bei Linne. Beide waren so um die 60cm. Am Oolerplas wurde im April ein toter Wels von 1,80m gefunden:
http://www.meervalstudiegroep.com/Monstermeerval_Roermond_2008.html

Vor zwei Jahren dachte ich beim einholen der Angel noch ein Wels gefangen zu haben, als der Fisch im Kescher lag sah ich das es eine Quappe war. 53cm, auf Köfi beim Nachtangel in der Maas / Roermond. Von Anglern hört man letzte Zeit öfters von Welsfängen, von Quappenfängen hab ich sonst nie was mitgekriegt.


----------



## Raubfischfischer (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hier noch das Fangfoto von Freitag Abend!


----------



## theundertaker (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Leutz,

ich und meine Freundin waren diese Woche auch an nem Maassee zu Gange...(5 Mal)

Am Dienstag ist uns ein großer Zander (vielleicht 90 cm) direkt am Ufer entflohen...er schwamm in die anderen 3 Schnüre und konnte so, weil ich natürlich dann Druck machte, die Schnur durchbeißen...

Einen Tag fingen wir 6 Brassen und hatten noch zahlreiche Bisse und Ausschlitzer...

Die weiteren Tage angelten wir mit gefangenen Köderfischen auf Zander und konnten nicht nur unseren ersten dieser Gattung landen...sondern zwei 60er Zander und einen 65er.

Einfach nur geiloooooo...nächstes We wird ein weiterer Versuch mit Cappy gestartet (@ Cappy: nicht verraten, wo wir dann sind ;-)). Ich hoffe, dass wir wieder so schöne Zander erwischen können...

Auf jeden Fall war das ne hammergeile Woche und die werden wir so schnell nicht vergessen...:m

Wir waren heute ebenfalls nochmal angeln, diesmal aber an nem anderen See und da hatten wir nur einen Biss, leider hat der Fisch sich ziemlich weit draußen in Wasserpflanzen gerettet....hing nämlich nach ein ganz paar Kurbelungen...sonst tat sich heute nichts, außer paar schöne Köderfische...#c

Was habt ihr die letzte Zeit so gefangen? ;+

Ich geh jetzt gleich erstmal pennen...bin jeden Tag fürs angeln um halb vier aufgestanden |rolleyes

Gruß
Thomas und Angie


----------



## alex-racer (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas,

Na dann mal Petri Heil zu den Fängen.
Siehste da haste ja jetzt auch deine Zander gefangen #r
Du scheinst ja Urlaub zu haben, dann wünsche ich dir und deiner Angie noch schöne Angeltage.



Gruß Alex


----------



## theundertaker (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Naja...Urlaub habe ich zwar noch, aber nur noch bis morgen früh, dann muss ich nämlich wieder arbeiten...

Haben aber diese Woche voll ausgenutzt und gut gefangen (waren ja 5 Mal angeln)....danke für die Glückwünsche...was denkste denn, wie wir geguckt haben, als wir tatsächlich unseren ersten Zander im Kescher hatten....wir konnten es kaum glauben, aber so muss das sein...noch zwei hinterher in dieser Woche...

Das nenne ich mal schönes Urlaubsangeln #h

Morgen halt wieder arbeiten, aber das kann mich jetzt nicht mehr schocken :m


----------



## cappy (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Neenee, und dann fängst Du auch noch den ersten Zander wenn ich nicht dabei bin...du SACK! :vik:

Hast mich ja immer schön fast live per SMS unterrichtet, hat mich für Dich gefreut dass ihr so erfolgreich wart! Nur müssen wir mal schauen was mir mit den Russen da machen...evtl. nen anderen Hund als Charly mitnehmen? :q Aber dann hast Du wahrscheinlich mehr Angst als die |rolleyes


----------



## theundertaker (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Naja, wollte auch endlich mal n Zander live sehen....^^ Das hab ich jetzt ja in dreifacher Ausführung hinbekommen...ich drücke dir aber alle 5 Daumen, dass du am Samstag auch einen fängst...ist doch die Hauptsache, dass wir überhaupt was fangen...

Ich werde am Samstag wieder kurz vor 5 Uhr an nicht zu nennender Angelstelle eintreffen und Platz freihalten, wenn noch keiner da ist...musste mal die Daumen drücken.

Ja klar unterrichte ich dich live, sollst ja wissen, dass es sich auf jeden Fall da lohnt, auf Zander zu fischen...und spinnen auf Hecht bringt da auch was, ein russischer Angelfreund hat nämlich einen rausgeholt...

Wenn der Hund mich nicht anknurrt ist alles gut ^^ Einen Tag waren da zwei Kollegen mit nem richtig dicken Brocken von Hund und der kam andauernd zu mir...hab mir fast in die Hose gemacht XDXD

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## cappy (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

oller Schisser :q

Schauen wir mal mit Samstag, wenn's nicht in Strömen regnet kommen wir auf jeden Fall so gegen 10/11 Uhr und bleiben bis zum späten Abend, können ja vorher mal kurz smsen wegen der Russen |uhoh:


----------



## theundertaker (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja klar smsen wir...ich kann dir ja ne SMS schicken, wo wir uns schlussendlich niedergelassen haben...Ich hoffe die Stelle ist frei...

Die weiteren Stellen schicke ich dir per E-Mail als Bild (maps.google.de)...Die eine scheint vielversprechend zu sein...

Naja, ich habs halt nicht so mit Hunden, dafür mit Zandern =))


----------



## theundertaker (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Man man man....noch so lange bis Samstag...ich muss meine Ausrüstung am Freitag schnell in Ordnung bringen und dann aber ganz früh morgens am Samstag raus zum angeln...

Ich kanns kaum noch erwarten.....hoffentlich geht die Restwoche schnell rum XD


----------



## alex-racer (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

Jo komme auch erst wieder am Samstag ans Wasser, bin wieder in Belgien (Bütgenbach).
Werde auch schon ganz kribbelich :q
War jetzt im urlaub öfters dort Angeln und habe super gefangen, mehrere Karpfen und 4 schöne Hechte.



Gruß Alex


----------



## theundertaker (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja im Moment beißt es auf jeden Fall in den frühen Morgenstunden einfach gut auf Zander...petri zu deinen Fängen...

Wenn ich am Samstag wieder so n Teil fange, dann frage ich mich, was ich vorher falsch gemacht habe XDXD


----------



## theundertaker (1. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Noch ein Tag XD


----------



## TeeDub (1. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich fahre heute schon! :vik:


----------



## theundertaker (1. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So geht das aber nicht XD


----------



## totaler Spinner (2. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Wenn ich am Samstag wieder so n Teil fange, dann frage ich mich, was ich vorher falsch gemacht habe XDXD


 Ich glaube nicht dass du was falsch gemacht hast, sondern die Zander waren so dreist sich dort nicht aufzuhalten oder Hunger auf toten Köfi zu haben. Bei mir gab es die ersten richtigen bisse auch erst vor ca.3 Wochen. Meine haben sich im Drill wie ein nasser Sack verhalten und das spannendste war sie nicht ins Kraute ziehen zu lassen oder dort wieder rauszukriegen. Endlich lassen sich jetzt fast überall gut Köfis stippen. Nur ich fürchte bei der Menge an Kleinfisch werden die Raubfische wieder die Lust an Köfis verlieren.


----------



## dc1981 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,

war heute morgen um 6uhr schon mit der spinnrute an den zuidplassen weiter zum lateraalkanal und smaalbroek. habe nichts gefangen kein biss, nichts nada.#q
das einzigste was ich gesehen habe war ein haufen fischbrut und habe 4 kunstköder verspielt.
naja was soll's war ja auch das erstemal mit der spinne unterwegs. 

vieleicht klappts beim nächsten mal besser.


grüße Daniel


----------



## TeeDub (3. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Den Freitag habe ich mit zwei Gummiverlusten beendet, kein einziger Biss. War mit Boardie the doctor unterwegs, der es wenigstens zu einem 40er Zandrino gebracht hat. Ich hoffe, der Stachler wächst noch anständig, bevor wir ihn ein zweites Mal am Haken haben. 

Gestern hat mich mal wieder so ein halbstarker Barsch entschneidert. Das war's dann leider aber auch.

Ich hoffe, undertaker und cappy waren am Oolderplas erfolgreicher. War gestern mal kurz vor Ort, um mir die Situation anzuschauen. Gibt es dort Angelplätze mit schattenspendenden Bäumen am Ufer, wo man zudem sein Fahrzeug auch noch in Sichtweite hat?

Cheers
TeeDub


----------



## mrmayo (3. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey freut mich das du auch endlich deinen ersten Zander gefangen hast :m
ich muss auch nochmal unbedingt nach Holland und es auf Zandrinos  versuchen.Hab mich die letzten Monate und Wochen fast ausschliesslich an meinem Vereinsgewässer rumgetrieben und dort ist der Zanderbestand eher rar.
Wie schauts denn momentan mit den Barschen aus? Beissen sie gut?


----------



## theundertaker (3. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Leute,

war ja mit Cappy von morgens 5 Uhr am Samstag angeln...hatte einen Biss auf Köderfisch, schnappte leider nicht richtig zu...also nur kurzer Abzug...genauso einen Biss hatte auch Cappy morgens...

Gott sei Dank konnte ich morgens zwei Zander verhaften und meinen PB um 1 cm erhöhen :vik: (66er, 58er)

Von meinen Arbeitskollegen habe ich einen neuen Wobbler bekommen (14,95 €), welcher nach dem dritten Auswurf direkt einen Minihecht zu Tage brachte...der schwimmt natürlich wieder fleißig und frisst die Minibarsche XD

Trotz fehlender Bisse nach Landen der Zander am morgen wars doch ein supergeiler Tag mit köfi01 und Cappy...Jungs ihr seid Klasse!! #6 Ich hoffe, dass wir alsbald wieder zusammen angeln...

Hoffentlich macht das Wetter nächsten Samstag mit, Ralf...damit wir die Nacht wieder schöne Fische fangen...

Sollen wir vielleicht den großen Zander mitbringen zum Grillen oder passt der nicht auf so einen "Einmalgrill"...;+

Viele Grüße
an köfi01 + Cappy
und die anderen Boardler

Der Hobbit (auch genannt Waldtroll) und seine Verlobte |supergri


----------



## köfi01 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Thomas 
Der Abend war wirklich sehr schön (außer das angeln )  .Der Zander ist leider zu groß für den Grill.So wie es aussieht soll das Wetter Samstag gut werden,dann geht es rund.

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## theundertaker (3. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich freu mich drauf...macht ja auch Gaudi mit dir und Markus...aber trotzdem muss ich nochmal Köfis besorgen und dann kommt ihr beide morgens mal mit und jeder holt mal n Zander raus...^^ das schaffen wir schon...am besten einfach mal genauso montieren wie ich, ohne unterschied und dann mal sehen, obs wirklich an kleinsten veränderungen der montage liegen kann...

bereite mich schon wieder seelisch und moralisch auf einen geilen samstag vor!...*freu*

Gruß
Angie und Thomas


----------



## theundertaker (3. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wenn wir was mitbringen sollen, sach einfach bescheid...^^


----------



## TeeDub (3. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petri zu den beiden Zandern!


----------



## theundertaker (3. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Vielen Dank, hab mich auch riesig gefreut...jetzt habe ich immerhin schon 5 von den schönen Fischen gefangen und weiß, wo und wie man die fangen kann...


----------



## TeeDub (3. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das ist viel wert, denn das Gejammer ist im Augenblick reichlich groß. Alle beklagen sich, dass die Zander nicht so recht wollen...


----------



## theundertaker (3. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Och naja, wenn man zur rechten Zeit da ist, dann beißen die mit der richtigen Montage auch...


----------



## cappy (3. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja, war wirklich ein netter Tag, auch wenn's ein Schneidertag war 

Immerhin kam ja gegen 17:00 der Ralf mit Tochter zur Verstärkung, da konnten wir dann gemeinsam den Thomas ein bisschen "foppen" 

Ich freu mich riesig wenn's im SEP noch mit ner kleinen Nachtangelrunde was wird und wünsche Euch nächstes WE auf jeden Fall schonmal viel Erfolg


----------



## theundertaker (3. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja Cappy...habs ja deutlich zu spüren bekommen, dass du mich gerne auf den Arm nimmst XD Aber keine Angst, ich versteh schon Spaß ^^

Und du denkst gefälligst nächstes Mal an die Kekse und den Kakao deiner Frau, sonst wirst du das nächste Mal wahrscheinlich gevierteilt XD

Ja leider Schneidertag..hätte dir den Zandreas gewünscht, wo du den Biss hattest, aber leider wollte der ja bei mir auch nicht an den Haken...die 2 Bisse waren echt komisch...naja...wir müssen das nochmal zu dritt hinbekommen, dort so zeitig zu sein und dann halt nur bis 11 Uhr oder so...hau die Angeln dann wieder so rein wie gestern und ich denke mal, dass du dann auch deinen ersten Zander auf den Grill schmeißen kannst XD

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## majjo 666 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Leute !!!
Hab an euch mal ne Frage zur Olderplass.
Kann mir einer sagen wie das Wasser dort ausschaut ( ist es grün voller Algen oder nicht ) ????? Weil ich eigendlich nur in den Wintermonaten dort angle und immer sehr gut gefangen habe wollt ich jetzt nochmal los und deshalb die Frage wegen des Wassers !

Gruß Majjo


----------



## totaler Spinner (5. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Letzte Woche war noch alles im grünen Bereich.:q Nur hier und da paar grüne Punkte im Wasser. Im Gegensatz zu vor paar Monaten war das Wasser auch OK, Sichtweite bis 2m. Was beim Uferangeln wirklich nervt sind die dichtbewachsenen Krautgürtel.


----------



## theundertaker (5. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich denke mal, dass es nicht so schlimm sein wird...ich war vor 2 Wochen dort und da war das Wasser sehr klar...Das mit dem Kraut stimmt leider, unter Wasser sind Krautbänke, die beim Angeln stören...habe einen Zander darin verloren, da sich der Fisch im Kraut verhing....leider...

Viel Glück am Oolderplas und poste mal, ob du was gefangen hast...weils dort anscheinend mit dem Fang nicht so gut aussieht...
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Hoffentlich wird das Wetter am Samstag Abend super because of the Nachtangeltour XD

Wenn nicht, dann versuche ich wenigstens n paar Stündchen am morgen einen Zander in den Kescher zu lotsen...^^


----------



## Raubfischfischer (5. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen.

Hätte da mal eine Frage:

Konnte am Samstag einen schönen Barsch von 32 cm auf Tauwurm am Paardsplaas überlisten. Dort wurden wir auch kurz vor Sonnenuntergang dann mal wieder kontrolliert. Mal wieder weil dieses Jahr bereits zum vierten mal. Man merkt die Holländer werden strenger was ja auch gut ist nach den vielen Meldungen die letzte Zeit. Im Gegensatz davor die vier Jahre insgesammt nur vier mal. Da wir auch grade am einpacken waren wurden auch direkt unsere Köder überprüft. Tauwurm. Also alles okay. Dann wurden wir auf das Nachtangelverbot hingewiesen da es schon kurz vor Dunkel war, aber grade noch in Ordnung.
So jetzt waren wir uns nicht ganz sicher da wir nach dieser Kontrolle noch mal genauestens unsere Heftchen studiert haben. Wie sieht es beim Angeln mit TOTEM Köfi aus? Bei Durch den Minister zugelassene Köder in der Liste von Maas Seen steht nichts von Köfis. Hingegen bei Sperrzeit Köderarten (vom 1. April bis zum letzten Samstag im Monat Mai)...nicht angeln mit...einem Köderfisch, einem Fischfetzen (ungeachtet der Größe)...
Also darf ich außerhalb der Sperrzeit mit Köfi angeln oder nicht? Weil eigentlich ist es durch den Minister ja nicht zugelassen aber außerhalb der Sperrzeit. Bei den einzelnen Plassen 1-8 in der Liste von Maas Seen konnte ich auch nichts finden.Wer von euch kann mir sagen was ich jetzt darf oder nicht!?! ;+

mfG.


----------



## totaler Spinner (5. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Du darfst in den Plassen mit totem Köfi angeln, außer in der Sperrzeit.


----------



## theundertaker (5. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wäre ja schlimm, wenn ich meine ersten 5 Zander mit verbotenem Köder gefangen hätte...=)


----------



## theundertaker (6. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Am Samstag morgen hole ich mir hoffentlich wieder nen frischen Zander... =)
Kanns kaum noch erwarten, wieder zu angeln...*drauf freu*


----------



## cappy (7. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg beim Nachtangeln! Wir ziehen morgen Vormittag los Richtung Hildesheim zum alljährlichen M'era Luna Festival, ist auf jeden Fall eine prima Alternative zum Nachtangeln :vik:

Vergiss nicht mich per SMS auf dem Laufenden zu halten


----------



## theundertaker (7. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Klar Großer...wenn was wichtiges gefangen wird, dann schreibe ich dir mal ne SMS...ich bin versucht, am Samstag morgen schon zeitig aufzustehen und schnell n Zander zu holen, dann wieder nach Hause zu fahren und abends wieder zum Nachtangeln loszuziehen XD

Weiß nur nicht, ob ich dann abends alles komplett verschlafe...=)

Ich wünsche euch mal viel Spaß bei dem "was auch immer das ist"-Fest....XD Ich hoffe auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen am Wasser mit Gerätschaft ;-)))


----------



## alex-racer (7. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Männer´s,

Thomas Nachtangeln, wo gehts den hin an die Maas ?
Du weißt ja an den *Maasseen *ist fast überall Nachtangeln *Verboten*.

Ich bin am Sonntag mit Frau und Kumpel in Asselt.



Gruß Alex


----------



## theundertaker (7. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So, einmal für alle, damit nicht jeder fragen muss:

Ja ich weiß, dass das Nachtangeln an den Maasseen verboten ist! |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Scherz beiseite...

Alex: Wir wollen an einem Kanal Nachthengele...|wavey:
Sonntag in Asselt? Uiuiui...schreib mir mal per PN, wo du bist...hab vielleicht traurige Nachrichten für dich |kopfkrat:q


----------



## theundertaker (10. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi ihrs...

Ich, meine Freundin, köfi01 und ein Bekannter von ihm waren in der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag zusammen angeln...

Wir hatten mehrere Bisse und konnten insgesamt 3 Aale landen...Der eine, den ich gefangen habe, war 54 cm lang und dünn, die anderen 2 waren in etwa dieselbe Größe (vielleicht auch 55 cm ;-)), aber waren ein wenig dicker...

köfi01: Das müssen wir so schnell wie möglich wiederholen!!! War super mit euch!
Nächstes Mal sitze ich aber rechts und schmeiße die geile Stelle an ^^

Gruß
Thomas

Ich hätte auch nie gedacht, dass wir Aale fangen, aber supergeiler Abend...und das Grillen dazu war natürlich auch super...


----------



## köfi01 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Tach auch

Der Abend war wirklich schön,das werden wir bald noch mal machen #6.Aber wenn einer rechts sitzt und schmeißt an die geile stelle,dann ja wohl *ICH*: Oder siehst du das anders ???

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## theundertaker (10. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Du?....Hmm.....^^

Eigentlich haste es dir verdient...^^ Sollst ja auch mal Glück haben  Aber auf Zanderfang hätten wir den einen Abend doch noch gehen können....schade...

Ich bräuchte für nächste We jemanden, der mitfährt =(


----------



## mrmayo (10. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wollte nächste woche auch wieder zum Asseltplass vieleicht läuft man sich ja übern weg


----------



## theundertaker (10. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Waren nicht am Asseltse Plassen....


----------



## dc1981 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,

war am samstag mit Wilhelm#h an den zuidplaassen.
waren von ca. 9.00uhr -20.00uhr dort. hatten nur einen biss den wir aber nicht verwerten konnten.
sonst tat sich nichts.#w
abends dann der versuch mal ein paar köfis zu fangen.#: was zum glück ging. innerhalb von ein paar minuten hatte ich knapp 14 köfi's und nen kleinen barsch auf made.

aber alles in allem ein sehr schöner tag.

@Wilhelm

wie gesagt wenn du irgendwann noch mal zeit hast, bin ich gerne wieder dabei.
hat spaß gemacht.


Greetings Daniel|wavey:


----------



## Wohlstandskind (11. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Zusammen,
bin zwar noch relativ frisch im forum aber gehe schon jahre in roermond und umgebung fischen. Waren diese woche öfters nachtfischen und besser als erwartet wurde in einer nacht am Kanal nähe maasbracht zwei zander zwei aale und 3 brassen( unwillkommener Beifang) gefangen.
Was sind eure lieblings stellen zum ansitzen?
schönen gruß phil


----------



## Funkadelic (12. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,
gehe jetzt auch schon ein paar Monate in Roermond Angeln,  aber außer zu kleine Barsche war bis jetzt noch nix dabei! Aber noch bin ich ja auf dem Standpunkt das ich meine Stellen noch finde und meine Fische noch fangen werde :vik:
Naja abwarten |gr:

Was haltet ihr den vom Lateraalkanaal, von der Schleuse an bis hoch zur Noorderplas? Darf man an den Steinpackungen hinunter gehen? Hat da viell. schon jemand Erfahrung gesammelt? Würde diese Strecke gerne mal mit nem Gummifisch oder einer DropShot Montage abgehen. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen, wäre euch sehr dankbar!

Gruss Daniel


----------



## theundertaker (14. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Noch 3 Tage, dann gibts Zander ;-)


----------



## wilhelm (14. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hättest du wohl gerne.
Die beißen demnächst alle bei mir.:vik::vik:


----------



## theundertaker (14. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nene, die beißen hoffentlich bei mir und bei köfi01...obwohl ichs köfi01 für den nächsten Ansitz mehr gönne ;-)

Ich habe ja 5 Stück rausgeholt...aber ich werde am Sonntag Abend wieder meine Fänge hier reinposten...hoffentlich kann ich dann wieder von nem Zander in der Kühlbox berichten...^^


----------



## köfi01 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hoffenlich kann ich das auch


----------



## theundertaker (14. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Klar, das packste schon, kannst ja bei mir abluntschen, also pfuschen XD


----------



## köfi01 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich bin mal langsam wieder dran:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## theundertaker (14. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Da haste vollkommen recht, irgendwie hinkst du nach...^^ Sonst haben wir dir immer Glück gebracht, also leg endlich mal wieder los XD

Du schaffst das schon...Wetter sieht leicht regnerisch aus, aber unter meinem Schirm können wir uns doch platzieren oder?


----------



## köfi01 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Klar,wir fahren auf jeden Fall !!! Auch wenn es Sch**** regnet .

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## theundertaker (14. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das hört sich gut an, ist ja eh besseres Wetter für Zander...und kannst gerne mit unter den Schirm, ist ja groß genug für 3...^^


----------



## cappy (18. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So, nach Festival und Umzugsstress (@undertaker: MeraLuna ist ein Gothic Festival, nur für Dich zur Erklärung, hast ja nur noch Fische im Kopp |supergri ) hab ich heute mal wieder Zeit für's Forum 

Hoffe ihr hattet viel Spaß beim Nachtangeln, im September bin ich auch mal dabei, und dann gehen wir morgens noch schnell nen Zander fangen :vik:


----------



## theundertaker (19. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja genauso hatte ich mir das fürs letzte Wochenende vorgestellt, aber das war dann wohl leider nix... ;-)
Naja, der nächste Ansitz mit Wurm in der Nacht folgt bald und n Zander muss auch mal wieder her...aber ich glaube, da war am Sonntag das Wetter morgens einfach zu gut...ein leichter Nieselregen hätte mir besser in den Kram gepasst XD

@Cappy: Na endlich meldeste dich mal wieder =) Danke für die Erklärung, was dieses  MeraPamplona, oder wie auch immer das heißt, ist XD
Klar, du musst endlich mal wieder mit losziehen, ich fange irgendwie nur, wenn du daneben sitzt XDXD

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Wohlstandskind (19. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,
die zander scheinen es uns im moment ein paar schwierigkeiten zu machen
Beim Samstäglichen Nachtansitz ging bei mir "nur" ein Aal 81cm und eine brasse ins netz.

petri


----------



## theundertaker (21. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Am Samstag gehts wieder los...endlich...und diesmal müssen die Aale auch hängen bleiben... ;-) Beim letzten Mal hatten wir ja kein Glück, da kamen immer nur so kurze Bisse und so schnell konnte man nicht reagieren...also stimmte irgendwie die Montage nicht wirklich...aber neuer Ansitz, neuer Test XD

Und das Stippen wird bestimmt auch lustig, weil wenig Wind angesagt ist...

Wer fährt denn noch am Wochenende raus?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## wilhelm (21. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Meiner einer


----------



## theundertaker (21. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Was fährste denn ärgern? Stachelritter?


----------



## cappy (21. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg, und nächsten Monat komme ich auch mal wieder mit damit Deine Fangquote wieder hoch geht *G*


----------



## wilhelm (21. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja,und die werde ich so lange ärgern bis sie Beißen.


----------



## theundertaker (21. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja sie ma zu Cappy, dass du mal wieder mitkommst ;-)

Ich werd am Samstag wieder die Aale ärgern und paar Rotfedern beim Stippen fangen...für den nächsten Zanderansitz ;-)


----------



## leguan8 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Leute könnt ihr solche ein Satz Unterhaltungen bitte per PN oder Mail klären und damit nicht den Thread dichtposten! 

@ all Ab sofort werden solche dineg in den allgemeinen Laberthread veroben!


----------



## krauthi (21. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



leguan8 schrieb:


> leute könnt ihr solche ein satz unterhaltungen bitte per pn oder mail klären und damit nicht den thread dichtposten!
> 
> @ all ab sofort werden solche dineg in den allgemeinen laberthread veroben!


#6#6#6 danke#6#6#6


----------



## theundertaker (22. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

#6#6#6Gern...#6#6#6


----------



## cappy (22. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



leguan8 schrieb:


> Leute könnt ihr solche ein Satz Unterhaltungen bitte per PN oder Mail klären und damit nicht den Thread dichtposten!



Oh, wusste gar nicht dass es für Threadbeiträge eine Mindestlänge gibt...werde mir dies merken und zukünftig kurze, inhaltsvolle Aussagen mit einigen Sätzen blahblah ausschmücken um der Norm gerecht zu werden |rolleyes

@undertaker:

Denke mal am ersten September WE sind wir wieder dabei, sage Dir aber noch rechtzeitig vorher Bescheid


----------



## theundertaker (22. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Cappy: Ja bescheid sagen wäre schon nett, da ich noch nicht weiß, ob ich mit kann...meine Freundin hat grade den praktischen Teil ihrer Ausbildung für 6 Wochen angefangen und da weiß ich nicht, ob sie genau das wochenende dann auch frei hat, was ich ja mal hoffe...

@leguan: Der Thread heißt "Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen"...darf man sich denn hier nicht unterhalten, wann man wieder loszieht usw.? Ist es nicht so, dass wenn man öffentlich darüber spricht, man auch nem anderen ne Chance gibt, sich vielleicht mal an den Angelturn anzuschließen? Da das Thema nicht zwangsweise was mit aktuellen Fängen zu tun hat, sollte dies doch hier möglich sein oder? (Ist nur ne normale Frage, falls es wieder falsch rüberkommt ;-))

@Cappy: Wir machen mit Ralf morgen nochmal los und gucken mal, ob was auf Aal, Barsch, Brasse oder so geht und zur Not fangen wir wenigstens schon mal ne Menge Köderfische...kann man ja nie genug davon haben...^^

Ich muss heute wieder Leber besorgen, dann Fische kleinmörsern um morgen gut anfüttern zu können...hoffentlich beißen die morgen wieder wie verrückt und hoffentlich kann ich dieses Mal wenigstens eine "Schlange" aus dem nassen Element Wasser locken...

Wir müssen auch mal wieder einfach nur mit Futterkorb los und gucken, wer wieder die meisten Brassen und anderes Zeugs rauszieht ;-) Vielleicht bergen wir ja Ralfs Angelschirm noch XDXD

Viele Grüße
von mir und Angie...auch an deine Herzallerliebste ;-)

P.S.: Die Zeilen dürften hoffentlich ausreichen, damit das Posting in diesem Thread verweilen darf...^^


----------



## theundertaker (22. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ne Frage hätte ich noch:

Ich habe kurz auf gimlis Seite nachgesehen, ob Rotfedern in Holland n Mindesmaß haben...liegt ja bei 15 cm....

Wenn ich jetzt aber in Holland kleine Rotfedern beim Stippen fange und die als Köderfische auf Zander im Wasser präsentiere, so könnte ich mächtig Ärger bekommen oder?? Die haben ja meistens nur 8 cm oder so...

Hmm...weiß da jemand, ob man die als Köderfische nutzen darf?


----------



## cappy (22. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dafst Du noch nicht alleine ans Wasser? Ich pass doch auch auf Dich auf :vik:

Und die schleimigen Ekelbrassen fange ich erst wieder wenn ich sie mal geräuchert probiert habe...alles was nicht auf den Grill kann kommt bei mir bis dahin nicht an die Angel!


----------



## cappy (22. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ne Frage hätte ich noch:
> 
> Ich habe kurz auf gimlis Seite nachgesehen, ob Rotfedern in Holland n Mindesmaß haben...liegt ja bei 15 cm....
> 
> ...



Wäre ziemlich unlogisch, denn dann dürftest Du auch nen untermaßigen Barsch, Zander zerstückeln und als Fischfetzen anbieten 

Also: NEIN!


----------



## Jaws (22. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> P.S.: Die Zeilen dürften hoffentlich ausreichen, damit das Posting in diesem Thread verweilen darf...^^


 


|abgelehn


----------



## wilhelm (22. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo *Jaws*

Also wenn ich mir deine Beiträge so ansehe muss ich schon sagen:

*Man(n) sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen wenn man im Glashaus sitzt.#d*

|peinlich


|splat2:Es macht übrigens so den Eindruck das ihr ( Du weisst schon wer gemeint ist )einen kleinen Privatkonflikt gegen einige Boardmitglieder die eine vielleicht andere Auffassung von der Ausübung ihres Hobbys haben als ihr austragt.|splat2:

Wenn dem nicht so ist, um so besser.
|closed:


----------



## leguan8 (22. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ theundertaker, es spricht rein garnichts dagegn sich im thread zuverabreden! Nur solche privaten Unterhaltungen!


----------



## cappy (22. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Eigentlich will ich es ja nicht weiter breittreten...aaaber:

Ab wann wird ein Thread eine Privatunterhaltung? Wenn nicht mehr als 2 Leute drin schreiben? Wenn ich jemanden direkt anschreibe mit @xy? Wenn ich kurz schreibe: "ja, bin auch unterwegs"? Wie muss ein Thread aufgebaut sein um der (Deiner) Zensur zu entkommen?

Sorry, Deine Aussage ist nicht wirklich sinnig, im Gegenteil...aber lassen wir das und widmen uns wieder dem Geplänkel über unser Hobby 

Ist das mit der Nachtangelei in NL eigentlich an irgendwelche Monate gebunden? Nicht dass ich ab September wieder Zeit hab und die Käsis haben dann Sperrzeit #d

@undertaker: Denkst Du bitte dran mir nen paar (so 6 Stück) von den AntiTangles mitzubestellen wenn Du wieder orderst? Bei meinen Dealern bekomm ich nur die Teilchen wo sich der Sekundenkleber auflöst im Wasser... #q

Oder kauf DU Dir einfach 'nen paar mehr und ich schnorr mich wieder bei Dir durch :vik:


----------



## leguan8 (22. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Leute fangt nicht das Diskutieren an! Es war eine klare und deutliche Anweisung!!! Das was bei Euch beiden ablief war ne Privatunterhaltung. Ein ich gehe dann dort zum angeln und wer kommt mit sieht anders aus. Haltet Euch dran ansonsten sortiere ich die Beiträge einfach raus. Und zum Schluß noch der Hinweis an Euch: Unterlasst diesen überflüssiegen Sarkasmus "Ich hoffe der Beitrag ist lang genug".


----------



## schmierlappen (22. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,
ist die Fangquote an den Seen wirklich soo schlecht ??? Lese hier ja öfters Stundenlag gesessen und gar nix passiert etc etc???!!!

zum thema ein satz threads möchte ich nur sagen, das beide seiten wohl recht haben...es nervt auf der einen seite wenn man im forum liest und im thread ein neuer beitrag angezeigt wird und dann liest man nur blah und blubb auf der anderen seite sind solche gespräche aber auch wichtig für aussenstehende die sich neu fürs thema interessieren..meienr einer z.b. hat jetzt schon überlegt mal zu fragen ob ich mich nicht mal anschliessen kann zum treffen fürs angeln...
also streitet euch nicht ist doch ein wirklich angenehmes forum hier....vergesst nicht angelsport ist entspannung ;-)

gruß an alle zicken 

euer Lappen


----------



## goeddoek (23. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Uiiih - haben wir hier östrogengeschwängerte Luft , oder was ? 

Björn hat hier an die Regeln erinnert - im Übrigen mit positiver Resonanz anderer Boardies - und trotzdem wird ein Thema draus gemacht ? 

Nicht ernsthaft, oder ?  |supergri

Gegen 'nen kleinen Plausch nebenbei haben wir hier sicherlich nichts. 
Aber wieviel wirklich im Thread stehen sollte und was man eher per PN regelt, solltet ihr doch selbst abschätzen können - seid doch erwachsene Leute - von daher seh ich die Frage als Ironie an.

Im Zweifelsfalle - PN > bevor ihr das Postfach voll habt, ist viel zu tun |supergri

In diesem Sinne - fröhliches "posten"


Gruß,

Georg


----------



## totaler Spinner (23. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ne Frage hätte ich noch:
> 
> Ich habe kurz auf gimlis Seite nachgesehen, ob Rotfedern in Holland n Mindesmaß haben...liegt ja bei 15 cm....
> 
> ...


 
Benutzt du untermäßige Fische als Köfis bis du bei einer Kontrolle 25€ los, PRO KÖFI|uhoh:. Bist du den sicher dass es Rotfedern sind;+? Ich fange beim Stippen dort z.Z. fast nur noch kleine Rapfen. Die sind schlanker als Rotaugen/federn und haben auch leicht rötliche Bauch/Afterflossen.


----------



## powermike1977 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin!
mal ne frage zu den strafgeldern beim beutzen "untermaessiger" fische. wie ist denn gewaerleistet, dass untermassige rotfedern vorher einem niederlaendischen gewaesser entnommen wurden? mann kann diese doch auch gekauft und mitgebracht, oder aus sonstwelchen quellen bezogen haben. gibts da naehere infos zu?

thx,
mike


----------



## Raubfischfischer (23. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo.

Glaube es ist sogar verboten Köfis aus anderen Gewässern zu benutzen wegen Krankheiten die eingeschleppt werden könnten. Bin mir aber nicht 100pro sicher.

mfG


----------



## Checco (23. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich denke Raubfischer hat recht, in NRW darfst du auch nur Köderfische benutzen die aus dem gleichen Gewässer stammen, ich denke in Holland wirds ähnlich sein.
Wie das mit gekauften aussieht weiß ich nicht, dann muß du die erst ins Glas stopfen, sonst glaubt dir das keiner


----------



## totaler Spinner (23. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Raubfischfischer schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Glaube es ist sogar verboten Köfis aus anderen Gewässern zu benutzen wegen Krankheiten die eingeschleppt werden könnten. Bin mir aber nicht 100pro sicher.
> 
> mfG



Nee, ich glaub diese Regel gibt es in NL nicht, ich meine nichts davon in der Lijst darüber gelesen zu haben. Es wird dort auch mit Meeresfisch auf Raubfisch geangelt. Bin aber überzeugt davon dass es auch für gekauften untermäßigen Köfi ne Knolle gibt. 
Das geht sicherlich auch nicht gut einen in Deutschland gefangenen Hecht in Limburg beim Angeln zu grillen.:q


----------



## powermike1977 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



totaler Spinner schrieb:


> Nee, ich glaub diese Regel gibt es in NL nicht, ich meine nichts davon in der Lijst darüber gelesen zu haben. Es wird dort auch mit Meeresfisch auf Raubfisch geangelt. Bin aber überzeugt davon dass es auch für gekauften untermäßigen Köfi ne Knolle gibt.
> Das geht sicherlich auch nicht gut einen in Deutschland gefangenen Hecht in Limburg beim Angeln zu grillen.:q




...wo du recht hast, es sei denn du klebst vom albert hein supermarkt den "betaald" aufkleber auf die schwanzflosse !


----------



## totaler Spinner (28. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



majjo 666 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !!!
> Hab an euch mal ne Frage zur Olderplass.
> Kann mir einer sagen wie das Wasser dort ausschaut ( ist es grün voller Algen oder nicht ) ?????
> 
> Gruß Majjo


 
Es ist leider seit ein paar Wochen wieder soweit. Das Wasser wird immer grüner. Grad an den Wind zugewandten Ufern sammelt sich das Zeug und bildet vor allem in den Buchten so einen schönen grünen mit weisen Streifen durchzogenen Schleim:v. Das gilt für fast alle Plassen. Die meisten Schwimmstrände wurden wegen Blaualgen gesperrt.
Meine geflochtene kommt erst mal runter von der Rolle, da setzt sich das Grünzeug besonders hartnäckig fest. 
Wegen des immer stärker werdenden Krautbewuchses ist es auch besser nicht all zu leicht zu angeln.


----------



## theundertaker (7. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Huhu Leutz...

endlich konnte ich mit meiner Freundin mal wieder nach Holland losziehen |wavey:

Am Freitag waren wir für ein paar Stunden auf Zander und Brassen angeln, aber es tat sich überhaupt nichts...also Schneidertag :m

Am Samstag, gestern, sind wir mal an nem Maassee gewesen, wo wir noch nicht waren und Ergebnis waren zwei Brassen auf Made und eine Rotfeder, jedenfalls denke ich, dass es eine solche ist, auch wenn das ein Gigant wäre |bigeyes|supergri
Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob das eine Rotfeder ist? Bilder habe ich mal angehangen...das Tier hat sage und schreibe 36 cm und war dick wie Nachbars Lumpi  Die Rotfeder und eine der Brassen hat mein Engel gefangen...

Heute waren wir noch nen Versuch auf Zander starten und wir hatten insgesamt auf Köderfisch (toten Köderfisch ;-)) 3 Bisse....einer nur ganz kurz, der andere Biss war gut und zog auch einigermaßen Schnur, jedoch ist er durch ne Menge Kraut leider wieder abgegangen...einen Biss konnten wir Gott sei Dank verwandeln und landeten einen schönen 57er Zander... alles in allem ein super Wochenende, auch wenns den ersten Tag nicht wirklich gut lief...
Auf Made und Wurm ging aber heute garnix...#c

So, vergesst bitte nicht, mir zu sagen, obs sich bei dem Fischchen um eine stattliche Rotfeder handelt oder obs was anderes ist...Dankeschön...

Viele Grüße
Thomas + Angie


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (7. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Huhu Leutz...
> 
> endlich konnte ich mit meiner Freundin mal wieder nach Holland losziehen |wavey:
> 
> ...


 
Ist ne Rotfeder!


----------



## theundertaker (7. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Okeeeeeee, ist also n Monsterteil.... ;-) oder hat schon mal einer an nem Maassee ne größere gefangen? XDXD Und die war echt soo dick...das gibts garnicht...wie ne fette Brasse ;-)


----------



## cappy (8. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Da ich ja grade (versuche) nebenher schonmal ein bisschen für die Fischereiprüfung zu lernen, würde ich anhand der Form auch auf eine Rotfeder tippen, aber von der Stellung von Rücken und Bauchflosse her gesehen ist es dann doch eher eine Rotauge, denn dort sind die Flossen fast parallel zueinander, bei einem Rotfeder ist der Ansatz der Bauchflosse etwas versetzt vor der Rückenflosse.

Aber was auch immer Du da gefangen hast: Ein dickes Teilchen allemal, sind Rotaugen/federn doch mit maximal 40cm angegeben 

Wie schaut's eigentlich mit diesem WE bei Euch mit NL aus?


----------



## theundertaker (8. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jaja, ich hab das gelesen....bis 40 cm gehen die und meine Freundin holt gleich ne 36er raus...die is verrückt XDXD

Also dieses We muss meine Freundin arbeiten, ich kann also erst nächste Woche wieder...aber dann gehts wieder ab zur "Riesen-Rotfeder-Angelstelle" XDXD

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## cappy (8. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Da ich ja grade (versuche) nebenher schonmal ein bisschen für die Fischereiprüfung zu lernen, würde ich anhand der Form auch auf eine Rotfeder tippen, aber von der Stellung von Rücken und Bauchflosse her gesehen ist es dann doch eher eine Rotauge, denn dort sind die Flossen fast parallel zueinander, bei einem Rotfeder ist der Ansatz der Bauchflosse etwas versetzt vor der Rückenflosse.

Aber was auch immer Du da gefangen hast: Ein dickes Teilchen allemal, sind Rotaugen/federn doch mit maximal 40cm angegeben 

Wie schaut's eigentlich mit diesem WE bei Euch mit NL aus?


----------



## Esoxfan (8. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi an alle ,
Ich wollte mal nachfragen wie es im Moment an der Maas bei Roermond mit Raubfischen aussieht ? Und worauf beißen Zander und Co. im Moment |supergri.
Danke im vorraus #6


----------



## Esoxfan (9. September 2008)

*Der Maas Thrööt*

Hallo Boardis,
schreibt in den Thrööt alles rein was ihr über die Maas wisst |bla:.
Außerdem wäre es nett wenn ihr denen die nicht so viel über die Maas wissen Tipps oder ähnliches gebt (z.B beißen die Räuber auf Gummifische oder Wobbler , Tipps zu Angelplätzen :Es müssen nicht eure Hotspots sein !).
Außerdem sollten Fangmeldungen gegeben werden :m


Gruß Esox.

(falls es so einen Thread schon gibt sry |kopfkrat)


----------



## theundertaker (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der Maas Thrööt*

So ein Thread besteht im bereits im Bereich Angeln in den Niederlanden...

also wenn Tipps gegeben werden sollen, dann schreibt die mal bitte dort rein...Danke

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Achim_68 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der Maas Thrööt*

ich führ die Trööts mal zusammen....


----------



## theundertaker (10. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Supäääää, so solls sein ;-)


----------



## alex-racer (13. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

Ich war heute nachmittag auch mal wieder an der Maas, mit der Spinrute unterwegs.
Es lief heute sehr gut, habe einen schönen Rapfen von knapp 60 cm, und mehrere schöne Barsche 30-35cm landen können.
Habe auch Bildchen gemacht, sind aber nicht sehr gut geworden.


----------



## Esoxfan (14. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petri zu den Fängen . Echt schöne Fische :m

Gruß Esox


----------



## theundertaker (14. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Echt klasse Fische...superschöne Barsche und dann auch noch ein Rapfen...weiter so...

Dickes Petriiiiii


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (14. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wo warst du denn an der Maas?


----------



## QWERTZ (15. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich fahre auch schon längere Zeit nach Holland (Roermond / Swalmen) zum Spinnfischen.
Kennt jemand von euch den "Lateraalkanaal Linne-Buggenum" und kann zu diesem Gewässer etwas sagen? Bislang habe ich mich auf die Maasplassen und die Maas selbst konzentriert und den Lateraalkanaal außen vor gelassen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie tief das Gewässer in etwa sein wird? Und evtl. wie es mit dem Hechtbestand aussieht? 
Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Mühe! MFG Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (16. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Zu deiner Frage Marcel bin ich raus ;-)

Leute, am Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag gehts wieder ab in die Niederlande zum angeln...kanns mal wieder kaum noch erwarten, weil die Zander schon nach mir rufen ;-)

Drückt mal die Daumen, dass es so gut klappt wie vor zwei Wochen... =)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Esoxfan (16. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Marcel. Zu deiner Frage kann ich leider auch nichts sagen ;+. 

@Undertaker was is auf Zander in der Maas besser ? Spinner ,Twister oder normaler GuFi?




Gruß Esox


----------



## theundertaker (16. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich angle immer mit KöFi am See, da bekomme ich meine Zander... ;-)

Mit der Spinnrute bin ich eine absolute Nullnummer, das muss ich leider zugeben... ;-) Ich denke mal, dass du mit GuFi aber auf jeden Fall besser kommst, als mit den anderen genannten...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## QWERTZ (17. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke für Eure Antworten!
Schade das sich noch keiner mit dem Lateraalkanaal befasst hat.
Werde mich dann mal selbst darum kümmern und natürlich auch berichten wie es war!

In den letzten Wochen geht leider nicht viel auf Kunstköder an der Maas und in den Plassen. :c 

Ich glaube ich werde es nächstes WE dann auch mal mit Naturködern (KöFi) probieren. Habe ich lange nicht mehr gemacht...

@theundertaker: Welche Montage bevorzugst Du wenn Du im See auf Zander angelst? 

Wenn ich mit Köfi auf Grund gefischt habe, war das meistens in der Maas mit nem dicken Strömungsblei |supergri. Das ist ja im See nicht unbedingt nötig...

Über ein paar Tipps würde ich mich freuen!

Und auf jeden Fall schonmal Petri fürs kommende Wochenende
Thomas!!#6

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (17. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ach so...fast vergessen! 

@Esoxfan: Meiner Erfahrung nach ist der GuFi sicher die beste Wahl wenn es geziehlt auf Zander gehen soll! 
Twister geht aber auch gut. Allerdings wirst Du da sicher auch kleinere Barsche als Beifang bekommen. 

Den Spinner würde ich beim gezielten angeln auf Zander nicht empfehlen. Ist aber immer gut wenn mal gar nix geht um noch den einen oder anderen Barsch zu überlisten. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Benno86 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bin Morgen auch wieder mit nem Kumpel in Holland angeln bis Freitag, gebe nachher nen ausführlichen Fangbericht ab^^

An alle die auch an der Maas sind ein dickes 
Petri Heil :m


----------



## Esoxfan (17. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke euch für eure Antworten 
werd es nächste Woche auch nochmal auf Zander mein Glück mit GuFi und KöFi versuchen 




Gruß Esox


----------



## theundertaker (17. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Also ich zieh n Anti-Tangle-Boom drauf, kleine Gummiperle, dann Wirbel...an das Anti-Tangle-Boom 50 - 80er Blei (Ich werfe meine Montage an der Stelle, wo ich die Zander fange extrem weit raus, dann beißt es komischerweise...)... kleinen Köderfisch (8cm) mit Ködernadel durchs Auge und zur Schwanzwurzel raus und Schenkel des Ryderhakens ins Auge, dann in den Wirbel einhängen und weit wech damit...klappt wunderbar und ist einfach...

Viel Glück....

Am Freitag versuche ich auch erstmal mit der Spinne was zu reißen, wovon ich ja immernoch keine Ahnung habe ;-)...das einzige beim Spinnen war bis jetzt n Hecht 68er und n Barsch 45er...aber is ja nit schlecht...

Die Zander ruppen mir am Samstag und Sonntag eh wieder die Schnur von der Rolle...die sind geil auf meine halbgefrorenen KöFis XDXD keine Ahnung warum...bin ja froh, dass ich wenigstens gelernt habe, wie man die Zandrinos super überlisten kann...
Die Rotfeder auf einer der vorigen Seite, die meine Freundin raugeholt hat, war aber auch n Burner ;-)

Ich bin auch nur ein Angelanfänger..aber mit viel Übung am Wasser kann man sich so einiges beibringen... ;-)


----------



## Esoxfan (17. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Joa danke für Tipps ^^ 
die Rotfeder war aber echt mal Fett :q.Dir auch viel Glück .




Gruß Esox


----------



## QWERTZ (17. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Alles klar..danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung Deiner Montage!
Werde es auch mal so probieren! Hoffentlich bekomme ich ein paar passende Köderfische an die Stippe!  

Dir natürlich viel Glück und natürlich Erfolg mit der Spinnrute!!
Hast Du vor es mit der Spinnrute auch im See zu probieren?


----------



## theundertaker (17. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Klar, warum soll man keine Tipps geben...ist doch nicht schlimm...dass man vielleicht nicht alle seine Stelle verrät ist logisch, aber letztens hab ich mal jemandem ne Stelle gesagt, wo ich auch schon mal war und ich hatte da nix gefangen, er n Hecht und noch n Biss gehabt...ist eigentlich egal, wo man angelt, man muss nur wissen wie und dann spielt das Glück ne große Rolle...

Viele Grüße

Hmm...am Freitag an der Maas und vielleicht noch am See..joaa...wieso? Wenn ich nix fange, dann ist mir das auch relativ egal  hauptsache man ist an der Luft und hat Spaß dran und irgendwann kommt auch mal zwischendurch n Erfolgserlebnis...


----------



## QWERTZ (17. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Da hast Du auch wieder recht! Viele HotSpots sind ohnehin bekannt und zum Teil natürlich auch überfischt. In der ganzen Gegend um Roermond wird sehr viel geangelt. Das merkt man schon deutlich. Wenn man bereit ist ein paar Kilometer weiter Holland rein zu fahren sieht das schon ganz anders aus mit dem Angeldruck...

Zudem fängt noch lange nicht jeder an einer guten Stelle seinen Fisch. |kopfkrat

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (17. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ach naja, man fängt auch an den überfischten Seen ;-) Gibt halt auch genug Schneidertage, aber passt schon...ich finds halt cool, einfach am Wasser zu entspannen...


----------



## QWERTZ (17. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das in jedem Fall! Wer keinen Spaß hat raus ans Wasser zu kommen und nur der Fänge wegen loszieht, sollte besser zu Hause bleiben. 

Das man auch an den "überfischten" Seen fängt weiß ich ja, bin ja auch oft genug da.  Da ich allerdings direkt an der Grenze wohne, fahre ich auch schonmal etwas weiter Holland rein. Und da sieht es wie gesagt etwas anders aus... 

Die Seen um Roermond und Asselt sind aber auch ein Paradies für Zander, Hecht und Konsorten! #6 

Wenn Du mal ein paar Stellen ausprobieren möchtest zwischen Roermond und Venlo, speziell mit Kunstköder kannst Du mir ja mal ne Mail schreiben. ;-)

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (17. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hab grade mal wieder 22 Euro für Kunstköder hingelegt... ;-)

Hab mir n Sandra rot-weiß und so weiter besorgt...jetzt reichts aber erstmal XD
Wenn auf die ganzen Sachen nix beißt, dann mach ich einfach was falsch und muss mehr üben ;-)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## totaler Spinner (17. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nix fangen ist dabei noch halb so schlimm. Wen man aber in paar Angeltagen die ganzen Köder durch Hänger verliert ist das echt zum :c


----------



## theundertaker (17. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ach naja, hab auch schon viele verloren, da macht man nix ^^

Ich hoffe, dass ich Freitag - Sonntag kaum Hänger habe...wäre ja schrecklich, die 22 Euro direkt wieder ins Wasser zu werfen^^


----------



## theundertaker (17. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Esoxfan: Wenn du 14 Jahre alt bist, wie kommst du denn dann nach Holland? ;-)
Wohnste da?^^ Oder fährste mit deinem Vater ans Wasser...bin nur neugierig..


----------



## Esoxfan (17. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich fahre mit meinem Vater  der angelt auch sehr gern


----------



## Esoxfan (17. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

und ich wohne nich da ^^


----------



## theundertaker (17. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

asooooo ;-)


----------



## pet126 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi, ich fahre anfang Oktober an die Maasplassen, wollte da auf ein Campingplatz und so 3-4 Tage bleiben. Meine Frage : Weiss jemand ob man da irgendwo ein kleines Boot für zwei Leute leihen kann?


----------



## Esoxfan (17. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hm da kann ich dir leider nich helfen angel selten in den plassen^^


----------



## Wohlstandskind (18. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin Leute,
im Moment scheinen die Fische in der Maas echt auch Kunstköder zu fliegen.
Konnte gestern abend nen 58cm Zander auf wobbler verhaften.
Ein Freund hat vor zwei tagen nen 86 Hecht:vik: und diverse Zander gefangen.
Also,
es lohnt sich |rolleyes

Petri


----------



## QWERTZ (18. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin!

Petri zu Deinem Zander!!
Dann werd ich es heute Abend auch nochmal probieren :vik:

Die letzten Tage waren bei leider nicht so erfolgreich....

Kann also nur besser werden |supergri

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (18. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Viel Glück...ich bin dann morgen am Start...^^


----------



## Wohlstandskind (18. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nach Tagelangen Schneiderabenden wurde es auch mal wieder zeit.
Werden heute abend wieder losziehen.
Werde morgen berichten.

Viel Glück am heutigen Abend


----------



## QWERTZ (19. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen zusammen!

anscheinend fliegen die die Fische in der Maas nicht überall auf Kunstköder.. :c

War gestern Abend am Wasser und konnte leider keinen Fisch landen. Hatte einen vorsichtigen Biss auf ne Sandra den ich nicht verwerten konnte. Auf Wobbler und Spinner ging gar nichts! |kopfkrat

Wie war es denn bei Dir Wohlstandskind?
Konntest Du ein paar Räuber überlisten? 

@theundertaker: Dir viel Glück am See in den nächsten drei Tagen!! Vielleicht läuft man sich ja übern Weg |wavey:

Petri!


----------



## Wohlstandskind (19. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen zusammen,

konnte gestern einen untermaßigen zander (37) und einen 45 Barsch davon überzeugen meinen rapala zu schlucken 

Aber doch schon recht frisch am wasser. 
Mal sehen am Sa werden wird über nacht fischen

Gruß philip


----------



## QWERTZ (19. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen Philip!

Dickes Petri zu deinem Zander und Barsch von gestern!

ich glaube ich werde am Wochenende mal wieder ein paar andere Stellen ausprobieren! 

Habe gestern auch sämtliche Rapala- und Illex- Wobbler gebadet...und nicht einen Biss. Wenn was geht, dann auf GuFi. #q

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (19. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja Jungs...ab heute geht wieder die Post ab ;-) Endlich wieder angeln...

Heute gehts zum Spinnen an die Maas und vielleicht noch an nen See..morgen dann morgens bis 9 Uhr auf Zander, danach auf Friedfisch am See und am Sonntag dann nochmal das gleiche wie Samstag... ;-) Das wird ein Wochenende ^^ Also einen Zander hole ich mir auf jeden Fall..ich hoffe eher mal auf mindestens 2 an den zwei Tagen ;-)

Auch von mir Petri zu den Fischchen...

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob die heute auf meine Köder beißen wollen...


----------



## Wohlstandskind (19. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ theundertaker: Das hört sich nach einen schönen wochenende ab.
Wünsch dir viel viel glück. freue mich auch schon riesig auf samstag

Das mit den wobblern ist auch sone sache.
als sich bei mir nach über zwei stunden noch nichts getan hat wurde es auch bei mir anstrengend.
Aber irgendwann kommt immer der nächste 

Mal sehen wie es nach dem kommenden wochenende aussieht.

Berichte werden mit sicherheit folgen.

Schönen gruß Philip


----------



## dc1981 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,

wer fährt den am sonntag mal wieder an die plaasen oder an der maas fischlies ärgern. habe vor mich dort mal blicken zu lassen weiß aber noch nicht genau wo.
vieleicht hat ja noch jemand lust, laune und zeit.


grüße Daniel


----------



## Wohlstandskind (21. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Guten Morgen liebe Leute xD

konnten in der letzten Nacht an der Maas drei Zander verhaften.
alle um die sechzig.

@Marcel: Wie wars bei dir am Wasser?

Hoffe ihr hattet alle soviel glück.

gruß phil


----------



## mrmayo (21. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petri :m
hast du die ganze Nacht durchgeangelt?
Wirfst du deine Montage mitten in die Strömung oder angelst du in den Buhenfeldern?

Lg Mayo


----------



## Wohlstandskind (21. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Geangelt haben wir bis 5 uhr. Zanderraubzug war aber gegen drei uhr beendet. 
Habe nur auf Wobbler gefange.
Einfach ins Wasser und reinholen 
 gruß philip


----------



## mrmayo (21. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Achso 
Welche Wobbler du verwendest wird wohl dein Geheimnis bleiben ,oder?


----------



## Wohlstandskind (21. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

naja was heißt denn geheimnis,
ich denke nicht das es unbedingt am wobbler liegt sondern eher in der art der führung.
Die Zander der letzten Zeit gingen alle auf einen rapala wobbler. Illex und Lucky Craft gehen aber auch immer sehr gut, leider preislich etwas höher gelegen aber qualitativ super!!!

@ theundertaker: wie wars we? hoffe doch erfolgreich!?!?!

gruß phil


----------



## theundertaker (21. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War am Samstag morgen mit meiner Freundin auf Zander an nem Maassee...ich konnte auf Köderfisch mal wieder einen 50er rausholen, der sich angefühlt hat wie ein Monsterzander...leider nur wegen dem vielem Kraut am Blei ^^

Dann habe ich vorher noch auf nen Wobbler einen 62er Zander rausholen können, mein erster Zander auf Kunstköder, ich bin abgegangen wie ne Rakete... XDXD

War n cooler Tag...heute ging dafür nix, aber auch garnix, nicht mal ne Brasse oder Rotfeder hatte Bock auf Maden, auch auf Pose mit Made und Wurm keinerlei Zupfer...

Naja, die 2 Zander vom Vortag reichen mir und meiner Freundin locker... ;-)

Petri Wohlstandskind zu den 3 Zandern....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## köfi01 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Meinen Glückwunsch Petri :m

Am Wochenende bin ich auf jeden fall wieder dabei ,Marcel kommt auch mal wieder mit .Gruß,Ralf


----------



## theundertaker (21. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke danke...

wir sind nächstes We nicht da, weil Angie arbeiten muss, aber danach die Wochenenden holen wir auf jeden Fall noch paar Zander raus...

Aber frag mal Cappy, der fährt am We wieder auf Zander nach *Piep*...vielleicht musste ja auch ihn mitnehmen, damit es mal klappt ^^ Ich will aber n ausführlichen Bericht ;-)

Viele Grüße
Thomas

P.S.: Petri zu deinen Forellen...
Wir könnten höchstens Sonntag gegen 16 Uhr zusammen ne Runde spinnen fahren?


----------



## cappy (21. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@undertaker: Na, dann brauch ich ja kein schlechtes Gewissen haben dass ich Dir den Kescher nicht mehr dagelassen hab...und NÄCHSTES MAL, DA GEHT WAS!!! Kann doch nicht sein dass sich die Zander nur immer zu Dir verirren... #q Schade dass ich den heftigen Biß heute Morgen nicht verwerten konnte 

@Ralf: Wenn's Wetter erträglich ist werde ich wieder Samstag und Sonntag Morgen so von 6:30-11:00 "dahin"  fahren und feedern und spinnen, würd mich freuen wenn du es schaffst (auch gerne mit Tochter, der kann man so schön Unfug beibringen :vik: )

Und das nächste Mal musst Du wieder mitkommen wenn der Hobbit (seit neuestem "Rebecca" *G*) dabei ist, zu zweit macht das Lästern einfach mehr Spaß |rolleyes


----------



## theundertaker (22. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Huhu,

naja, n kleines schlechtes Gewissen wäre wohl angebracht...dann wäre ich ja nochmal an den Südplassen gefahren  Ich befürchte aber mal, dass sich da eh nix getan hätte...anscheinend war das Wetter viel zu gut...war echt kacke...

Wenigstens hatte ich Samstag schon mal 2 Zandrinos an der Angel....

Ja der Biss war echt schön, hättest halt mehr Schmackes in den Anhieb setzen müssen, aber aus Fehlern lernt man ja bekanntlich eh besser...spinnen ist ja noch nicht wirklich unser Gebiet 

Ich hatte dir doch am Freitag gesagt, dass Samstag Marta und Hans an meiner Rute anbeißen und schwupps, da waren sie tatsächlich ^^

Ich finds kacke, dass ich nächstes We nicht dabei sein kann...aber vielleicht fangt ihr ja mal was, wenn ich nicht dabei bin :vik: Angeblich schwimmen die ja immer zu meinem Köder ;-) Ich bin auch ratlos, warums bei mir beißt und bei euch nicht, obwohl die Montage fast identisch ist....ka...

Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich euch viel Glück, so wie immer halt...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## QWERTZ (22. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Erst einmal Petri zu Euren Fängen am WE!!!
Ich habe am Samstag auf KöFi nur einen Biss gehabt..und den hab ich auch noch versämmelt #q
Habe mir ja wie besprochen mal den Kanal hinter den Plaasen angeschaut...#c 

Beim Köfi fangen habe ich dann noch ein paar Brassen und zwei Barsche erwischt. 

Am Sonntag konnte ich dann aber einen schönen Zander ca. 55cm und einen Barsch ca. 40cm auf Kustköder fangen! 
Allerdings nicht im Kanal...

Aber Ihr habt schon recht...das Wetter war schon fast zu gut.

Habe auch mit einigen Anglern am Wasser gesprochen...war überall nicht berauschend. 

Warten wir die nächsten WE ab!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## mrmayo (22. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Marcel Reiners

Ist das ein Rapfen auf deinem Bild?
hast du ihn auch in Holland gefangen?

Lg Mayo!


----------



## QWERTZ (22. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi mrmayo,

jap das ist ein Rapfen. Ich habe Ihn in der Maas gefangen.
Gebissen hat er auf einen Illex Arnaud 110F in der Farbe Sunfish.

Seit letztem Jahr sieht man in der Dämmerung immer wieder Rapfen die im Schwarm an der Wasseroberfläche jagen.
Es sind wahnsinnig viele davon unterwegs...einige holländischen Angler sprechen schon über eine Plage... #c

Dieser hatte 79cm und hat mir einen sehr netten Drill geliefert!#6

Glaube ich hab davon auch Fotos im Fotoalbum.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (22. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hmm...jetzt wieder 2 Wochen ohne Angeln =((
Wie soll man das nur aushalten ^^


----------



## QWERTZ (22. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hehe...positiv denken! 
Der erste tag ist doch schon fast um...:q

Ich habe mir mal für morgen frei genommen...werde richtung Weert fahren und sehen wie die Hechte drauf sind.#6

Sorry theundertaker.....nicht böse sein.. #h

Werde Mittwoch berichten wie es war...

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (22. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich und böse? Das passt einfach nicht zusammen ;-)

Bericht aber mit Bildern ^^

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Esoxfan (22. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Undertaker 

an welchem See angelst du? Und kann man dort auch ohne Boot erfolg haben ? 




Gruß Esox


----------



## theundertaker (22. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Naja Erfolg ist zuviel gesagt, aber du kannst Fische fangen in der Zahl, die ich hier poste...das kannste aber an jedem Maassee und auch an der Maas, man muss halt nur wissen wie...

Ich angle ja auch nicht nur an einem Maassee, sondern an verschiedenen...außer ich gehe auf Zander...^^ Hab kein Boot, also ich angle immer vom Ufer aus...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Esoxfan (22. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ach so , danke dir 




Gruß Daniel


----------



## Esoxfan (22. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ach so ja ganz vergessen |rolleyes Ich war am Sonntag auch mal wieder am Wasser an der Maas... Bin mit der Spinne losgezogen n bissl am Ufer bei nem Wehr entlang |bla: Ergebnis waren 2 Barschen einmal 28 und 31 und ein kleiner Zander von 48 .. |rolleyes
Hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht .Hab leider keine Bilder



Gruß Daniel


----------



## theundertaker (22. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Na dann mal Petri zu deinen Fängen..ist doch super für einen Tag angeln...muss doch nicht viel sein, es muss doch bloß mindestens ein Fisch beißen, damit man wenigstens ein Erfolgserlebnis hat, also sehe ich so... ob dann noch was beißt, ist doch nicht mal mehr so wichtig...hauptsache man hat Spaß....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Esoxfan (22. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich fand den Tag richtig doll waren meine ersten fänge an der Maas hat richtig Spaß gemacht und Petri Dank


----------



## theundertaker (22. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja klar...kann ich gut nachvollziehen...ist doch klasse, weiter so Kleener ^^


----------



## Wohlstandskind (23. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen Leute,

petri zu euren fängen. Hört sich ja alles recht gut an.
Werde morgen abend mal wieder versuchen ein paar zander zu überlisten.

@marcelreiners: Hats doch geklappt mit den kunstködern
@theundertaker: Nicht den Kopf hängen lassen xD
Vorfreude ist die größte.

Also werde morgen abend noch berichten.

Petri


----------



## theundertaker (23. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ach naja, dann fange ich halt in 2 Wochen erst wieder ein oder zwei Stachelritter...

Ich hab schon überlegt, am Wochenende wenigstens kurz ne Runde spinnen zu fahren, nur das lohnt sich nicht so wirklich, weil ich garantiert nicht schon wieder n Fisch auf KuKö fange ;-) Naja, ich überlegs mir noch...ich lasse mir auf meine Ersatzspule vielleicht mal ne dünne geflochtene aufrollen...ca. 4 Kilo Tragkraft sollte für den Anfang ja reichen, damit sollte ja auch locker n Hecht rauszuholen sein...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Wohlstandskind (24. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hiho,
war gestern mal wieder wobblern. Konnte einen 55 Zander fangen.
Mal sehen ob es heute abend besser läuft. Gestern war das wetter auch mal echt mies.

Petri an alle


----------



## theundertaker (24. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Sei froh, dass du angeln gehen kannst ;-)

Petri zu dem Zander, ist doch gut...

Viele Grüße
Thomas

P.S. noch 1,5 Wochen, dann verhafte ich auch wieder eins, zwei, drei von den Burschen ^^


----------



## Esoxfan (24. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Auch von mir Petri zum Zander.
Naja ich kann auch erst in 1.5 Wochen wieder ans Wasser nochmal mein Glück versuchen


----------



## theundertaker (24. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hab mir n supergeilen Jackson-Wobbler besorgt ^^ Den werde ich am Sonntag Abend auf jeden Fall ne Runde testen gehen...war immerhin gute 15,50 Euro und wird hoffentlich sein Geld wert sein ^^ Und dann hoffe ich mal, dass sich mehrere Hechte dran verirren...^^

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Esoxfan (24. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

^^ Wünsch dir viel Glück  Hoffe das du keine Hänger bekummst war ja nich grad billig der Wobbler


----------



## theundertaker (24. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Läuft nur 2 m tief, das dürfte passen...ich habe mir den in knallgelb geholt, der soll abgehen wie die Post...ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten, ob der fängig ist...also einigen ausm Board jedenfalls ;-), näää KöFi und Cappy ^^


----------



## Esoxfan (24. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

asö na dann viel spaß :q


----------



## köfi01 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Läuft nur 2 m tief, das dürfte passen...ich habe mir den in knallgelb geholt, der soll abgehen wie die Post...ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten, ob der fängig ist...also einigen ausm Board jedenfalls ;-), näää KöFi und Cappy ^^


Da gehe ich ja wohl von aus !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theundertaker (24. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Cappy, Köfi: Will einer von euch am Sonntag nachmittag mitkommen zum Spinnen...? So ab 16 Uhr ungefähr bis 19,20 Uhr...


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (24. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> @Cappy, Köfi: Will einer von euch am Sonntag nachmittag mitkommen zum Spinnen...? So ab 16 Uhr ungefähr bis 19,20 Uhr...


 
Wo geht Ihr denn Spinnen?


----------



## theundertaker (24. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dachte an den Maassee, wo du die Barsche gefangen hast^^ oder an den Oolderplas und vielleicht noch an die Maas...ka...je nach Wind und Wetter...

von mir aus kannste mitkommen...ich bin aber n noob^^ hab mir heute auch noch ne fireline, geflochtene schnur zugelegt, will mal sehen, ob das wirklich ein besseres gefühl beim spinnen ist...


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (24. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Dachte an den Maassee, wo du die Barsche gefangen hast^^ oder an den Oolderplas und vielleicht noch an die Maas...ka...je nach Wind und Wetter...
> 
> von mir aus kannste mitkommen...ich bin aber n noob^^ hab mir heute auch noch ne fireline, geflochtene schnur zugelegt, will mal sehen, ob das wirklich ein besseres gefühl beim spinnen ist...


 

Kann erst wieder ab dem 10.Oktober.! Schade eigentlich... Könnte täglich Angeln gehen, wenn ich Zeit hätte.

Habe bis jetzt noch keine Stelle am See oder Maas gefunden, wo man vernünftig Spinnen kann.

Habe in den letzten 2 Monaten bestimmt 10 Wobbler verloren. Da waren auch Rappala dabei für mehr als 10€. Ärgerlich.

Wo gibt es denn eine Stelle vom Ufer, wo man überhaupt vernünftig spinnen kann?


----------



## theundertaker (24. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Keine Ahnung was du als vernünftige Stelle bezeichnest...geht eigentlich überall, versuch doch einfach mal Wobbler zu kaufen, die nicht so tief laufen, also maximal 2 Meter...

Gruß
Thomas

Falls du irgendwann mal Bock hast mitzukommen, sags einfach...ich poste ja oft genug, wann ich angeln gehe ^^


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (24. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was du als vernünftige Stelle bezeichnest...geht eigentlich überall, versuch doch einfach mal Wobbler zu kaufen, die nicht so tief laufen, also maximal 2 Meter...
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas
> ...


 
Klar würde mich freuen.;-)

Gehe nur ab und zu mit einem Ex-Arbeitskollegen angeln. Sonst immer alleine. Man kann beim Angeln einfach super abschalten. Meine Freundin hat leider mit Angeln nichts am Hut.


----------



## theundertaker (24. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jeden Tag angeln, das wärs... Gibts das nicht als Beruf^^ Also ausgenommen der Berufsfischerei mit Netzen...So n Job als Angler mit normalen Ruten, das wär doch mal geilo^^


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (24. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das wäre einfach super und extrem locker.;-)


----------



## Jogibär (25. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Versuchts doch mal mit ner Bewerbung als Gerätetester #6


----------



## QWERTZ (25. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen Jungs! 
Hab ganz vergessen von Dienstag zu berichten...
Leider gibt es auch nicht viel zu berichten. Obwohl ich von 9:00 bis 17:00 Uhr in Weert Kanäle abgefischt habe, konnte ich keinen vernünftigen Fisch von meinen Ködern überzeugen. Mein Kollege hat mit kleineren Ködern gefischt und konnte ein paar Barsche sowie zwei kleine Hechte verhaften, das wars! Naja...es kommen auch wieder besser Zeiten! 

@theundertaker: Viel Erfolg mit Deinem neuen Wobbler!
Die Farbe Gelb würde ich allerdings nur bei relativ trüben Wasser verwenden. Qualitativ sind die Jackson Wobbler aber Top! Wirst Du sicher den ein oder anderen Hecht mit überlisten können! :m


@Jogibär: Das ist eigentlich mal eine gute Idee! Welche Voraussetzungen müssen denn dafür erfüllt sein? Hast Du da schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Petri!
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (25. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich habe eh schon überlegt, mir nächsten Monat auch noch den Jackson 10 cm in Barschdesign zuzulegen...hast du den Jackson auch in deiner Köderbox?...Ich denke auch mal, dass ich wenigstens einen Hecht mit dem Teil überlisten kann...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## QWERTZ (25. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas,

jap ich habe auch ein paar Jackson Wobbler in der Kiste.
Sind wirklich sehr fängig...würde ich mit Ilex auf eine Stufe setzten.

Mit Barsch- oder Hecht Dekor habe ich bislang auch am besten gefangen!

Die knalligen Farben sind dagegen spitze bei trüben Wasser.
Wenn Du oft in der Dämmerung angeln gehst, solltest Du dir dringend noch einen möglichst dunklen (schwarzen) Wobbler zulegen! 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Esoxfan (25. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo 
Ich hab mal ne Frage ;+Könnt ihr mir fängige Wobbler für die Maas empfehlen? Habe bisher nur mit GuFi und Spinner dort geangelt und wollte mal mit Wobblern fischen 


Danke im vorraus 
Gruß Daniel


----------



## theundertaker (26. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich kanns nich, los Marcel, its your turn ;-)


----------



## Wohlstandskind (26. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen,
war gestern abend mal wieder wobblern aber konnte leider keinen einzigen fisch zu einem biss überreden.
Die fängigsten wobbler von mir sind der rapala x-rap in barsch deko läuft 0,5 - 3m tief
Suspender und Lucky Craft, wobei beide genannten Marken nicht wirklich preiswert aber dafür sehr fängig sind. Mit Illex hatte ich bisher keine zu großen erfolge.
Am Samstag werde ich wieder an der Maas nächtigen, mal sehen was dann so los ist.
Werde aber natürlich von berichten.

Wünsche euch einen guten tag und start ins wochenende,
schöne grüße philip


----------



## Jogibär (26. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Jogibär: Das ist eigentlich mal eine gute Idee! Welche Voraussetzungen müssen denn dafür erfüllt sein? Hast Du da schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Nee Erfahrungen noch nicht, aber in Angelzeitschriften (z.B. Blinker) wird schonmal sowas für neue Produkte angeboten...


----------



## Esoxfan (26. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke dir Wohlstandskind werde mal guken was die genannten marken usw bei mir in der nähe kosten


----------



## QWERTZ (26. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Also ich hatte bislang mit den Illex Wobblern die besten Erfolge.
Liegt aber sicher auch daran das ich diese Wobbler einfach gerne fische und sie somit die meiste Zeit von allen im Wasser verbringen. Den ILLEX Arnaud 110F in der Farbe Sunfish kann ich absolut empfehlen. Möchte aber auch nicht alle Wobbler hier posten.  Schreib mir ne PN wenn Du mehrere Modelle wissen möchtest.

Übrigens hab ich auch mit den Gummifischen von Illex sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht! Name: Nitro Spring 105 Erwan-Brown

Also in der Maas fangen die echt gut...

Petri
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (26. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Aso...Danke Jogibär für Deine Nachricht!
Hab ich auch schon öfter gesehen aber mich noch nie beworben.
Werde mich mal darum kümmern...

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Esoxfan (26. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Läuft dieser Illex nicht ein bisschen flach? ;+


----------



## theundertaker (27. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Cappy & Köfi01: War einer von euch heute angeln? Wenn ja, hat es mit dem Zander diesmal geklappt?

Ich fahre morgen nachmittag spinnen...


----------



## köfi01 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Frag besser nicht!!!   :v
Aber wir fahren morgen früh noch mal und dann machen wir das Ding leer  .

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## theundertaker (27. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Doch, erzähl mal per PN, wies heute so war? War Cappy auch mit? Überhaupt was gefangen?


Nächste Woche mach ich wieder das Ding leer...fahre von Freitag bis Sonntag rüber zum Zanderangeln...kommt einer von euch mit?


----------



## Esoxfan (28. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So ich werde nachher mal mein Glück an der Maas versuchen mal wieder :q Hoffe mal das es gut läuft :mWerde natürlich berichten.





Gruß Daniel


----------



## theundertaker (28. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Kleiner ;-)

Wünsch dir mal viel Glück...hol einfach mal nen 2m Wels raus, das wär doch mal was XD

Ich bin heute auch mit Kunstködern unterwegs, aber erst nachmittag...mal sehen, ob ich auch was erwischen kann...fahre an ne Stelle, wo Hecht, Zander und Wels drin sein soll...vielleicht klappts ja heute mal wieder...ansonsten halt wieder nächstes We....

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Esoxfan (28. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

In der nähe von welcher Stadt bisn du ?


----------



## Esoxfan (28. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Joa son Wels wäre doch mal was xD aba ich glaube ich gehe mal n bissl mit KöFi heute und nebenbei n bissl Feedern mal sehen was läuft ^^


----------



## theundertaker (28. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich bin um Roermond zu Gange ;-)

Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du ne Granate rausholst...


----------



## alex-racer (28. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Männer,

War gestern auch noch mal unterwegs.
Habe zwei Barsche verhaften können 40 und 42 cm 
Einer biss auf (Kopyto-10 cm gelb) und der andere auf (Salmo Perch-8cm Deep Runner)

Haben beide in der Dämmerung gebissen, denn *Dämmerts dann Hämmerts :q*

Werde heute Nachmittag noch mal losziehen, hab ja jetzt eine Woche Urlaub |supergri


Gruß Alex


----------



## theundertaker (28. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ok, das nehm ich jetzt wörtlich und hoffe, dass es heute wenns dämmert auch hämmert XD

Bin ja heute nachmittag wie gesagt auch nochmal mit der Spinne los...vielleicht gibts ja auch mal n Barsch... =(

Dickes Petri zu deinen Barschen, das sind ja schon n paar Kaliber...^^


----------



## alex-racer (28. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jo das sind schon sehr schöne Barsche, fange zur Zeit gute Barsche und auch die Stückzahlen sind ok.

Hingegen bringe ich zur Zeit aber keinen Zander mehr an den Haken #c.
Naja mal sehen vielleicht geht ja heute Abend noch was.

@Thomas
Dir viel glück beim Spinnen, gehste an die Stelle die ich dir mal gesagt habe ?


Gruß Alex


----------



## Esoxfan (28. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So ich war bis grad am Wasser :qBin leider heute Schneider geblieben #c Hatte zwar zwei Bisse auf meinen 15 cm Kopyto Relaxx in schwarz weiß aba hab se beide versaut :vik:



Gruß Daniel


----------



## majjo 666 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nabend Leute
Also meiner Meinung nach ist die beste Zeit um schöne große Barsche zu fangen anfang Nov.bis ende Feb. und meiner Meinung nach schön früh morgens.
Also wenn ich früh morgens an meiner Stelle an den Maasplassen fahren und seh schon die Barsche an der Oberfläche räubern dann weiß ich der Tag ist gerettet. Hatte einmal mit nen Kolegen an einen Vormittag 12 Barsche zwischen 42-50 und 2 Hechte um die 70cm.
Also Jungs wer die Stellen weiß hat auch gut Fisch !!!!!!!!!
Gruß Majjo


----------



## theundertaker (29. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War gestern auch nochmal los, aber ich bin zu blöd dazu... ;-)

Hab nix gefangen...

Gruß
Thomas

*Hilfäääääääääääääääääää* ;-)


----------



## Esoxfan (29. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich kann dir leider auch nich wirklich helfen bin auch nich grad sehr gut beim spinnen |supergri|supergri


----------



## alex-racer (29. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bei mir gestern ein 30er Barch und dann 3 Stunden auch nix mehr.

Werde am Dienstag oder Mittwoch morgens noch mal Zandrinos jagen mit Köderfischen. Habe ja noch Urlaub, muß man ja ausnutzen |supergri


Gruß Alex


----------



## Checco (29. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ne, biste nicht zu blöd zu, ich habe gestern auch nix gefangen beim Spinnen, ist halt ab und zu so.


----------



## Benno86 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wie kommt Ihr eigentlich an eure Köderfische an der Maas?
brächte auch mal welche, wir fangen immer nur blöde Brassen#c bzw. einmal einen Döbel und ich würd ganz gern mal was Rqaubfischmäßiges ausprobieren weil letztes mal direkt vor useren Füßen Irgenwas Großes gejagt hat in der nacht.
Möchte aber nich Spinnen^^
Ach ja, Fangbericht vom letzten Angeltag 2 Brassen ca. 35  und 50cm und den Döbel von ca. 60cm^^ spätestens Samstag gehts ieder los^^
Dickes Petri an alle


----------



## theundertaker (29. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ok, dann bin ich nich zu blöd dazu... ;-) Gestern war wahrscheinlich wieder zu tolles Wetter...

Köderfische habe ich sonst immer mit der Stippe gefangen am Kanal oder Maassee...besser liefs aber am Kanal...
Im Moment kaufe ich die im Angelladen, damit ich Freitag bis Sonntag auf Zander losgehen kann...mein Ziel an den 3 Tagen (immer morgens von 7 bis halb 10) sind 4 Zander ;-) Ich werde berichten, obs auch so geklappt hat, wie ichs mir vorgestellt habe...2 an einem Tag sind aber eigentlich drin....

Nicht mehr lange und dann geht wieder die Zanderpost ab XDXD

Gruß an alle
Thomas


----------



## QWERTZ (29. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas,

ne Du bist nicht zu blöd! Gestern war komischerweise überall wieder ruhig. Am Samstag hingegen war es spitze. Ich konnte zwei schöne Hechte fangen und hatte noch ein paar Nachläufer. War richtig was los am Wasser. Die Barsche waren auch aktiv, habe sie aber nicht gezielt befischt.

Ist halt mal so und mal so #c...obwohl sich das Wetter von Samstag auf Sonntag ja nicht deutlich verändert hat....

Petri 
Marcel


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (29. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

habe eine Frage.

Fang von Hecht oder Fische in der Schonzeit?!

Was passiert wenn ein Hecht zu tief schluckt und beim
Haken lösen verblutet oder ich Ihn töten muss weil er sowieso stirbt?

Das Gleiche bei einem Wels in Holland?

Darf ich die Fische töten und verwerten oder muss ich Sie halbtot zurücksetzen?


----------



## wilhelm (29. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Nico
Du mußt die Fische wenn möglichun beschadet zurücksetzten, so stehts in den Papieren.
Im absoluten Notfall das Vorfach abschneiden die Haken lösen sich nach einier Zeit von selbst auf.Darum beim Angeln aufpassen das es nach Möglichkeit nicht passiert.Verwerten darf man die Fische nicht (Gibt mächtig Ärger).
Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (29. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Hallo Nico
> Du mußt die Fische wenn möglichun beschadet zurücksetzten, so stehts in den Papieren.
> Im absoluten Notfall das Vorfach abschneiden die Haken lösen sich nach einier Zeit von selbst auf.Darum beim Angeln aufpassen das es nach Möglichkeit nicht passiert.Verwerten darf man die Fische nicht (Gibt mächtig Ärger).
> Gruß Wilhelm


 
Oki. Dann doch lieber Vorfach abschneiden.

Hatte mal den Fall in Hessen an einem See. Dort habe ich den Hecht mitgenommen. Dort wird aber auch nie kontrolliert.


----------



## Checco (29. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Darfst du auf keinen Fall mitnehmen, sonst bekommst du mächtig Ärger.


----------



## theundertaker (29. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bald ist Freitag....ich zähle schon die Stunden runter XD
Kann kaum noch erwarten...bin mal gespannt, ob sich beim morgentlichen Spinnen was an den Haken verirrt...man man man...die Zeit könnte ruhig ein wenig schneller vergehen, also bis Freitag ^^

@KöFi: Ich werd dir ne kurze SMS schreiben, wenn ich was gefangen habe...

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Benno86 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wobei manchmal ist das in den Papiren recht merkwürdig beschrieben, zum Beispiel Döbel mit 0 cm Mindestmaß??
UNd da stehen auch Mindestmaße drin für Fische, die ich glaube ganzjährig geschützt sind bzw. eh nicht entnommen werden dürfen??? weiß aber grade nich welche das waren^^
Ein Polizist den wir gefragt haben meinte auch nur, das steht alles da drin.
Weil wir uns bezüglich der Hecte nich sicher waren^^
;+


----------



## Checco (30. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Es gibt Gewässer in Holland da darfst du Hechte entnehmen, daß sind in Limburg in der Regel Gewässer die einem Verein angehörig sind. 
Bei meinem Verein darf man in manchen Gewässern 1 Hecht entnehmen, deshalb wird wahrscheinlich ein Mindestmaß angegeben.
Das steht aber ganz genau in den Papieren wo du welchen Fisch entnehmen darfst.


----------



## theundertaker (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Na Jungs...morgen nur noch zum Friseur, um die Fische nicht zu verscheuchen und dann geht ab Freitag die Post ab...Wetter ist mir egal...kann noch so schütten...da kommen die Zander dann noch lieber zu mir an das Häkchen...das wird bestimmt trotz Sauwetter wieder n Mordsspaß...Zaaaaaaaaandeeeeeeeeeeer ich kommäääääääää XDXDXD


----------



## Benno86 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wir sind heut nacht für ein paar Stunden da uns Samstag wieder^^
Kollege muss leider bis 22.45 arbeiten und hat sich schon aufgeregt das er muss^^
Huet dann mal mit schönen Köfis unterwegs... wer weiß vielleciht kriegt man echt was Großes dran^^


----------



## theundertaker (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja, ich drück mal die Daumen...wenn ihr was dickes fangt, dann setzt doch mal ein Bild rein (und wenns n Hecht war, den ihr mitgenommen habt, dann einfach das Bild privat, ansonsten beschweren sich hier zu viele Leute...) ;-)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## totaler Spinner (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nun hat ein Zander mich mal zur Abwechselung erwischt. Am Zuidplas hatte ich auf Köfi einen Biss. Nach dem Anschlag folgte ein heftiger Drill, ich dachte zuerst: ******* ein Hecht. Zum Vorschein kam aber ein kräftiger 75er Zander der an der Oberfläche immer noch Fluchten nahm und Schnur von der Rolle zog. Schließlich hatte ich ihn doch im Käscher und es ging ans Hakenlösen. Ich wollte den Zander grade am Kopf packen, da passierte es. Er wölbte sich noch mal auf, spreizte seinen Stachelfächer und erwischte mich damit am linken Daumen. Richtig übler tiefer Schnitt von oben am Fingernadel bis ca. 3cm seitlich nach unten.:c Um den Fisch schnell zu versorgen hab ich die Wunde rasch erst mal mit Küchenrolle und Montageband, was sofort zur Hand war. verbunden. Der Daumen ist jetzt erst mal außer Gefecht und ich merke nun wie wichtig so ein Daumen ist. Das ganz blöde an der Sache ist, das ich mir paar Tage vorher beim Hähnchen zerteilen ein kleines Stück von der rechten Daumenkuppe abgeschnitten habe#q (ich weis Igitt, aber warum sollen andere nicht mit mir leiden|supergri) So war es in den ersten Tagen nicht  nur Unmöglich Montagen, Haken und Knoten zu binden, sondern auch viele alltägliche Sachen fielen flach, vor allem das drehen von Zigaretten.


----------



## theundertaker (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja....so kanns manchmal gehen...ich nehme schon zur Vorsicht ein Handtuch, was ich drüber tue und dann erst zupacke...ob das was hilft, keine Ahnung...aber ich stelle es mir einfach vor XD

Petri zu dem schönen Zander...


----------



## alizander1 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> (und wenns n Hecht war, den ihr mitgenommen habt, dann einfach das Bild privat, ansonsten beschweren sich hier zu viele Leute...) ;-)
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


 

Du Lümmel!!!
|splat2:


----------



## theundertaker (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich sollte mir vielleicht nochmal die Papiere genauer durchlesen #4    |muahah:

|good:    :vik:

Ich weiß, dass ich n Lümmel bin...#6 Aber n netter |wavey:


----------



## köfi01 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich weiß, dass ich n Lümmel bin...#6 Aber n netter |wavey:[/quote]

Aber mich immer Vera******:m.
Das ist am Freitag aber vorbei !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## theundertaker (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wie vera****** ich dich denn? Bezüglich des Zanders meinste oder wie?^^
Ich helfe dir wo ich kann, dass du auch nen Zander fängst...am Freitag gehts los...


----------



## köfi01 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

|jump:so sieht es in dir aus !!!


----------



## theundertaker (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nene...ich meins ernst...fang deinen Stachelritter doch endlich mal ^^
Nimmer 6er Ryderhaken, 25er Schnur, Antitangle...und so weiter, dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn XD

Ich habe mir heute noch n Wobbler gekauft...den Jackson Lake Walker 13 cm in Barschoptik, der is geiloooo und die laufen auch super die Teile....zeige ich dir am Freitag mal im Einsatz....nur der Preis ist lustig....knappe 19 Euro im Laden XD Aber dafür kriege ich am We n Hecht XD


----------



## köfi01 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mein Nachbar bist du.Und du fängst sie wieder


----------



## Nino402 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hey leute wollte am Freitag auch nach Roermond fahren . Habe noch nie mit Köderfisch geangelt ! Wo mach ich den Ryderhaken rein am Maul vom Köfi oder eher an der Rückenflosse?


----------



## theundertaker (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich kanns ja auch nicht ändern.... XDXD Bei mir ziehen die halt volle Kanne durch....woran das liegt ist ja noch nicht wirklich ersichtlich....aber nur Glück kanns nicht sein...sonst hättest du ja auch mal einen...


----------



## Nino402 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

habe nur auf hecht mit köfi geangelt aber mit doppel drilling vorfach


----------



## theundertaker (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

^^ Hier gehts um den Zanderfang...der Hecht soll nur auf den Wobbler beißen, aber danke für deinen Tipp...


----------



## alex-racer (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,

Meine jüte wat seit ihr geil auf Fisch :q

Jut so, so muß das auch sein, man muß Nachts schon von Zandern träumen #6


----------



## Benno86 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Tja ich geh hoffetnlcih jetzt welche fangen, bin nu unterwegs und bin mal gespannt ob ich vllt echt meinen ersten Zander fangen kann^^
bis morgen:vik:


----------



## theundertaker (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Benno86....so habe ich vor 3-4 Monaten auch noch gedacht...^^
Habe ständig an meinen ersten Zander gedacht...ich wollts unbedingt schaffen und ich konnte nicht so schnell gucken, wie ich einen im Kescher hatte...das war ein Gefühl...ich bin mit meiner Freundin ne Runde rumgesprungen XD Und letztens konnte ich mich noch mal richtig freuen, da ich das -für mich- Unmögliche geschafft hatte...einen 62er Zander auf Wobbler im Maassee...was für ein Erlebnis ;-) Berichte mal, ob es geklappt hat mit dem ersten Zander...

Viele Grüße und Viel Erfolg
Thomas

@KöFi und Cappy: Ihr schafft das auch noch ^^
@alex-racer: Morgen werde ich wieder was mit Köderfisch reißen, wirste sehen ^^ Ich berichte dann mal wieder...hoffentlich kann ich wieder 2 Stachelritter überlisten...


----------



## silviomopp (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Vor 2 Jahren war ich das letzte mal in Roermond, hab dieses Jahr leider keine Visakte gekauft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..an der Maas zu angeln hat immer Spass gemacht. Ich werd mich aber wieder darum kümmern, vielleicht sieht man sich mal in Roermond...Am 13. 12.2006 haben wir da noch Aale gefangen, ein Datum, das ich nie vergessen werde.

Petri, der Mopp


----------



## cappy (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> ....aber nur Glück kanns nicht sein...sonst hättest du ja auch mal einen...



muah, geile Ansage :vik:

Gleiche Montage, gleiche Köfis, gleiche Stellen - nur hast Du mehr Glück als wir, mehr nicht  Oder glaubst Du die Zander sehen Deinen Einwurf und denken sich: wow, DA beim Hobbit gehen wir gleich anbeissen... |uhoh:

Wir sehen uns morgen früh :q


----------



## köfi01 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



cappy schrieb:


> muah, geile Ansage :vik:
> 
> Gleiche Montage, gleiche Köfis, gleiche Stellen - nur hast Du mehr Glück als wir, mehr nicht  Oder glaubst Du die Zander sehen Deinen Einwurf und denken sich: wow, DA beim Hobbit gehen wir gleich anbeissen... |uhoh:
> 
> Wir sehen uns morgen früh :q




|good:mehr ist nicht zu sagen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wohlstandskind (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Leute,
nachdem die letzten Tage ziemlich mau waren sind wir gestern im Sturm und Regen zur Maas gefahren. Konnten bis elf uhr zwei Zander fangen.
Einen untermaßigen(40cm) und einen von 56cm. 
Die Beiden Burschen schwimmen wieder. Hoffe heute abend ist das wetter etwas
angenehmer.
Schönen gruß philip


----------



## theundertaker (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nur Glück? Naja, wenn du meinst... ;-) Komisch, dass ich 8 maßige Zander gefangen und du noch keinen Cappy... ;-) Kann ja nicht sein, dass ich das Glück habe, dass die genau an meine Köder schwimmen...aber sehen wir morgen früh ja...wenn ich wieder fange und ihr nicht, dann fände ich das langsam schon was seltsam...

Bis morschen früh.....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## cappy (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ok, tauchen wir mal für einen Augenblick in Deine Welt ab und nehmen an es ist kein Glück: Worin liegt, da Du ja Können/Perfektion implementierst und Glück ausschliesst, der Unterschied zwischen Deinem und unserem Wissen/Können? 

Würden wir über's Spinnen reden dann würde ich Dir zustimmen, da dort die unterschiedlichsten Techniken sicherlich einen großen Einfluß auf den Erfolg haben, aber wie schon oben beschrieben: Identische Montagen, identische Stellen...wo bitte ist da noch Platz für "Dein Können"? Und nochmal umgekehrt: Fangen Ralf und ich morgen einen Zander und Du nichts, obwohl wir nichts an obigen Voraussetzungen geändert haben, hast Du dann Dein Können verlernt und wir es auf wundersame Weise quasi über Nacht erlernt?

Zum Schluß noch ein kleines Rechenbeispiel:
Du gehst mit Sicherheit doppelt so oft Angeln wie ich, dazu noch mit 4 anstatt 2 Ruten, meinst Du nicht, dass auch dies zu einem erhöhten Fangerfolg beiträgt? Denk mal drüber nach, evtl. verwechselst Du ja die Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung mit deinem "Können" 

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich gönne Dir jeden Fisch den Du da rausziehst, auch wenn ich noch nächstes Jahr als Schneider daneben sitze 

Ich mag Dich (noch...) aber denk dran: Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall 

Gruß

cappy


----------



## köfi01 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich würde mich freuen wenn morgen früh überaupt was geht,egal bei wem(aber am besten bei mir):m


----------



## Benno86 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So gestern war leider nicht erfolgreich 
aufgrund des schlechten Wetters hatte man nach 2 Minuten direkt alles voll mit Kraut und konnte nihct unterscheiden obs nen Biss ist oder nicht#d
Naja in nullkommanix war wie gesagt alles mit Kraut und Ästen und allem möglichen verhangen, Plastiktüten etc.
naja vllt Samstag


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Fängt man zur Zeit noch Köfis an den Maaseen?


----------



## totaler Spinner (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja, aber es wird immer schwieriger. Hat man vor paar Wochen noch überall welche gefangen, muss man jetzt schon die richtige Stelle finden und zur richtigen Zeit da sein, Manchmal machen schon 1m oder paar Minuten aus ob man Köfis fängt oder nicht. Bald aber wird es schwieriger sein einen Köfi zu überlisten als einen Raubfisch.


----------



## köfi01 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ist schon sehr schlecht geworden mit KöFis fangen.


----------



## cappy (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ach deswegen klappt das mit den Zandern nicht...ich will die doch nur fangen um damit als Lebendköder auf Monsterhechte zu gehen |supergri


----------



## totaler Spinner (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich hatte letztens unfreiwillig 2X Zander als Lebendköder am Haken. Ausgeworfen hab ich zuerst Köfis, ca.7-8cm. Dann die Rute mit offenen Rollenbügel abgelegt, einen von meinen patentierten Bissanzeigern drangemacht und mich anderen Sachen gewidmet. Die erste Rute war sicherlich einen halben Tag im Wasser bis ich sie wieder einkurbelte. Ich staunte nicht Schlecht das nun am Haken kein kleines Rotauge hing sondern ein kleiner Zander von ca. 15cm. Der hatte den halb so großen Köfi geschluckt, die Schwanzflosse schaute noch aus dem Maul, und ist daran verendet.:c Am selben Tag am Abend holte ich nochmals eine Rute ein nach dem sich ca. 2Std nichts getan hatte. Und wieder ein gieriger Minnizander mit halb so großen Köfi im Maul. Der lebte noch, es war aber nichts mehr zu machen da er aus den Kimen stark blutete und der Haken fest im Inneren saß. Wie gesagt geangelt wurde mit offenem Bügel, die Bissanzeiger hätten beim kleinsten Zupfer reagiert. Ich glaube das die Schnur in den damals noch in Ufernähe hochgewachsenem Kraut lag und deswegen die zarten Bisse nicht durchkamen. 
Das währe ja was gewesen wen auf die Zander anschließend ein Monsterfisch gebissen hätte. 
Da ich ums verrecken keine größeren Köfis fangen konnte und auch keinen Bock mehr auf Minnizander hatte habe ich danach 2 Köfis leicht überlappend aufgezogen. Am nächsten Tag konnte ich darauf einen 68er erwichen. 
So, jetzt geht es aber wieder ne Zeit lang los um noch paar Fische im „warmen“ zu überlisten. :g


----------



## Benno86 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wie, bzw. wo plaziert ihr die Köderfische?
In ufernähe oder doch weiter drinnen, mit oder ohne auftriebskörper?
Ich weiß sind wieder viele Fragen^^
wenn ich den bügel offen lasse zeith sich doch normalerweise die schnur von selbst on der rolle?
Wie gesagt wieder viel auf einmal ^^
ach ja als Köderfische sind mir so kleine Sandaale empholen worden, die sich auch sehr gut mit der Nadel aufziehen lassen.
naja hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, weil ich echt keine lust auf Brassen etc. hab^^


----------



## leguan8 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ undertaker, cappy und köfi01;

haltet Euch an die Anweisung den Thread nicht offtopic für Euer gesabbel zu nutzen. Klärt so was per PN oder machte ne Eigene IG auf. Das ist der letzte Warnschuß. Beim nächsten mal gibts dafür sofort ne Verwarnung!


----------



## perch (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



cappy schrieb:


> ...dazu noch mit 4 anstatt 2 Ruten,



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


gibt´s neue regeln ?? #6

@leguan8...ab wann gibt´s denn die "verwarn"-krone :q


----------



## cappy (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Leguan: Bleib mal locker, das Thema heisst   "*Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*" und genau darum drehen sich unsere Beiträge. Deine Willkür bzgl. was angeblich in einen solchen Thread gehört und was nicht nervt langsam...

@perch: Nee, leider nicht, aber undertakers Weibchen muss immer herhalten (2x Vispas = 4 Ruten). Natürlich machen wir auch sonst nichts illegales |rolleyes

Wir waren gestern und heute wieder auf Zander aus, bis auf einen komischen Biß gestern (Köderfisch auf Grund, wurde mittig attackiert) tat sich nicht viel. Heute allerdings waren fast alle unsere Köfis zerfetzt/angefressen und dem Ralf einmal den Haken (Monovorfach glaube ich) abgeknipst... hatte bisher nichts von Wollhandkrabben in NL (Asselt/Massplassen) gehört bzw. gelesen, deswegen meine Frage: Was könnte es gewesen sein? Tatsächlich Krabben oder doch was anderes? Heute war es das erste Mal, die letzten Wochen traten diese Köfiverstümmelungen noch nicht auf.

Sollten es wirklich Krabben sein, stellt sich die Frage: Was tun? Stört es die Zander wenn die Fische nur noch in Fetzen am Grund liegen?

Allgemein kann man über die letzten 2-3 Wochen sagen: Irgendwie geht nix mehr! Die Köfis beissen nicht selbst wenn denen die Made direkt vorm Maul schwimmt, Brassen, Zander, Hechte und Co verschmähen alles was man anbietet, lediglich ein paar Kleinbarsche verirren sich mal an einen Spinner.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



cappy schrieb:


> @Leguan: Bleib mal locker, das Thema heisst "*Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*" und genau darum drehen sich unsere Beiträge. Deine Willkür bzgl. was angeblich in einen solchen Thread gehört und was nicht nervt langsam...
> 
> @perch: Nee, leider nicht, aber undertakers Weibchen muss immer herhalten (2x Vispas = 4 Ruten). Natürlich machen wir auch sonst nichts illegales |rolleyes
> 
> ...


 

Momentan ist es eine Top Zeit auf Barsch und Co.

Hatte gestern wieder 13 Barsche zwischen 25-41cm. Köder: Wurm auf Grund!!!

Läuft seit 5 Wochen so.

Top!!!


----------



## wilhelm (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



cappy schrieb:


> @Leguan: Bleib mal locker, das Thema heisst "*Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*" und genau darum drehen sich unsere Beiträge. Deine Willkür bzgl. was angeblich in einen solchen Thread gehört und was nicht nervt langsam...
> 
> @perch: Nee, leider nicht, aber undertakers Weibchen muss immer herhalten (2x Vispas = 4 Ruten). Natürlich machen wir auch sonst nichts illegales |rolleyes
> 
> ...


Es sind die Wollhandkrabben.
Es hilft nur noch mit auftreibendem Köder zu angeln.
Ansonsten wirst du nur noch Krabben füttern.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## cappy (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hm, das ist ärgerlich |uhoh:

Die Biester können doch 'nen ganzes Stück raufschwimmen, wie hoch muß denn der Köder da über Grund sein damit die nicht drankommen?

@Nico: Magst Du mich evtl. mal mitnehmen, vielleicht kann ich ja dann mal meine Schneiderkarriere beenden |gr:


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



cappy schrieb:


> Hm, das ist ärgerlich |uhoh:
> 
> Die Biester können doch 'nen ganzes Stück raufschwimmen, wie hoch muß denn der Köder da über Grund sein damit die nicht drankommen?
> 
> @Nico: Magst Du mich evtl. mal mitnehmen, vielleicht kann ich ja dann mal meine Schneiderkarriere beenden |gr:


 

5 Leute haben mich schon gefragt, ob ich Sie mitnehme. Es haben mittlerweile schon ein paar Leute, nicht aus dem Forum, spitz gegriegt.

Wurde auch hier im Forum schon übelst über PN beschimpft, weil ich meine Stellen nicht allen Preis gebe. Keiner aus der Gruppe Angler in den Niederlanden. Irgendwelche komischen Leute.

Ich konnte z.B. am Samstag ab 6:45Uhr nicht an meiner Stelle Angeln. Angler, die mich am Vortag gesehen haben, saßen dort...Ärgerlich.;-( 

Das ist das Problem in Holland gibt es wenige so gute Stellen Nah an der Grenze.

Werde die nächsten Wochen noch mal nach weiteren Stellen über Google Earth suchen.

Vielleicht auch in der Gegend Venlo oder etwas weiter entfernt von der Grenze.


----------



## cappy (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Du bist aber auch echt ein böser Junge dass Du Deine HotSpots nicht preisgibst *G*

Nee, hab ich Verständnis für, kein Problem. Wenn man Dauerschneider ist muß man sich halt irgendwo mal einklincken um vorwärtszukommen 

Wünsche Dir aber weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## alex-racer (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Nico

Fängst du Fisch haste auf einmal unwarscheinlich viele Freunde #c


----------



## cappy (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich biedere mich nicht als "Freund" an sondern will als Anfänger von Leuten, die wissen wie's geht, was lernen. Oder wie hast Du Angeln gelernt?


----------



## alex-racer (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



cappy schrieb:


> Ich biedere mich nicht als "Freund" an sondern will als Anfänger von Leuten, die wissen wie's geht, was lernen. Oder wie hast Du Angeln gelernt?


 

Huui, da ist aber jemand ziemlich verärgert das er nichts fängt.

Du bist doch öfters mim Thomas in Asselt gewesen, dann müßtes du doch eigentlich wissen wie man Zander fängt.


----------



## goeddoek (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So - cappy hat erstmal zwei Wochen Auszeit.
Schade eigentlich!


----------



## Benno86 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hm schade bei uns ging gestern auf Köfi Wurm Made leider wieder mal garnichts 
ist im Moment echt wie verhext, hat in letzter zeit jemand denn noch gut gefangen?


----------



## krauthis7 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

jo war mal aufm see


----------



## Luiz (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

voll fett


----------



## Wohlstandskind (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Leute,
sind im Moment fast jeden Abend an der Maas, außer die letzten beiden Tag wegen dem Wind und bisher konnten wir abend für abend mindestens zwei zander rausholen. Das Beste war ein 86cm Hecht. 
Alle Fische schwimmen weiter 
Mal sehen was heute abend so geht

Schöne Grüße philip


----------



## Luiz (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Wohlstandskind schrieb:


> Alle Fische schwimmen weiter


schön,
gibts bilder?

Ein dickes petri!


----------



## theundertaker (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dickes Petri Wohlstandskind zu den gefangenen Fischen...

Auch Petri zu deinem kleinen, aber feinen Hecht krauthis7 ;-)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Wohlstandskind (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hoffe das klappt mit dem Foto. 

Der ist von gestern Abend. 55cm groß gefangen auf einen rapala x-rap!
Der andere war nur 40cm.
Schöne grüße philip


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Wohlstandskind schrieb:


> Hoffe das klappt mit dem Foto.
> 
> Der ist von gestern Abend. 55cm groß gefangen auf einen rapala x-rap!
> Der andere war nur 40cm.
> Schöne grüße philip


 
Wo hast du denn gefangen? Boot o. Ufer?


----------



## alex-racer (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Wohlstandskind schrieb:


> Hoffe das klappt mit dem Foto.
> 
> Der ist von gestern Abend. 55cm groß gefangen auf einen rapala x-rap!
> Der andere war nur 40cm.
> Schöne grüße philip


 
petri zu den zandern
werde morgen nach der arbeit auch noch mal angreifen |supergri


----------



## Wohlstandskind (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

morgen zusammen,
Die Zander habe ich alle an der Maas und den anliegenden Kanälen gefangen.
da ich kein boot besitze habe ich das vergnügen immer vom ufer aus zu angeln.
Gestern abend gingen uns nur zwei winzlinge(30cm, 27cm) ins netz. Die Großen hatten wohl keine lust.
Mal sehen wie es heute Abend aussieht.

@alex-racer: Viel Glück für heute abend. Kannst ja davon berichten.

gruß philip


----------



## QWERTZ (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Philip,
Hi Alex-Racer,

erst einmal Petri zu euren Fängen! 
Ich wollte euch mal fragen in wie weit euch der Wasserstand der Maas beim Spinnfischen beeinflußt? Ich musste hier in der nähe von Venlo feststellen, dass der Pegel und die Strömung deutlich angestiegen sind in den letzten Regentagen. 
Das war natürlich auch im letzten Jahr nicht anders....
Bei "Hochwasser" fange ich fast gar nix mehr in der Maas!

Selbst die besten Stellen, wo immer ein paar Barsche drin sind, sind wie ausgestorben. Denke mal die Fische ziehen sich in die ruhigeren Ecken zurück.|kopfkrat

Jetzt fische ich natürlich hinter dem Stuw von Belfeld in richtung Venlo. Oberhalb des Stuws (richtung Asselt/Roermond) ist die Maas noch etwas ruhiger. Aber auch da fange ich bei den bedingungen so gut wie nix.

Wie seht Ihr das? Und wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Gruß
Marcel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Hab versucht mal ein Foto mit hochzuladen. Ist ein schöner Barsch aus der Maas vom 29.09. Hoffentlich klappts|kopfkrat

Er schwimmt natürlich wieder! #6


----------



## krauthis7 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

[ Er schwimmt natürlich wieder! #6[/quote]

Super C&C 

petri zum Barsch


----------



## QWERTZ (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke Krauthis7!! #h

Angelst Du auch in der Maas?
Hast Du Erfahrungen zu dem oben beschriebenen Problem?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Wohlstandskind (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hey,

schöner barsch marcel. Solche Exemplare beißen bei mir leider immer seltener...dafür läufts mit den zandern die letzten wochen super 

zu dem Problem mit der Strömung und dem wasserstand:
Also mir kam es in der letzten zeit so vor, als ob die kleineren Räuber durch den höheren Wasserstand und den gestiegenen Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser deutlich aktiver geworden sind und beißfreudiger sind. Hingegen die größeren Exemplare sich immer mehr zurückhalten. Also von der Fangquote merke ich kaum einen unterschied.Wie gesagt es kommt mir vielleicht auch nur so vor.
Wobei man schon merkt das sich die fische nach ein paar kühlen Tagen sich in die tiefere Regionen verziehen.
Mit der Strömung muss man leider leben. Mir bleibt meistens nichts anderes übrig als den köder schneller einzuholen.

schöne grüße philip


----------



## alex-racer (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

war heute nix mit Angeln mußte nach der Arbeit noch was erledigen.

@MarcelReiners
wasserstand und strömung sind schon etwas mehr geworden, es geht aber noch läßt sich doch noch recht gut angeln.
aber du hast recht wo man sonst immer fisch fängt kriegt man nix mehr, das liegt aber meistens daran das man bei stärkerer strömung die köder nicht mehr zum grund bekommt, mußt halt deine köder anpassen, also gerade mit gufi´s, schwerere jig köpfe nehmen, zur zeit 18-21 gramm  auch ruhig noch schwerer bei noch stärkerer strömung,
zander beißen aber zur zeit auch noch gut im mittelwasser, was die fänge vom Wohlstandskind mit seinen wobblern ja beweisen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,
wollte demnächst am der Maas angeln. Wo bekomme ich den passenden Angelschein her? Bei Uli Beyer im Laden?


----------



## alex-racer (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wollte demnächst am der Maas angeln. Wo bekomme ich den passenden Angelschein her? Bei Uli Beyer im Laden?


 
Nee, bei OBI #d


----------



## theundertaker (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bitte benutze die Boardsuche badboy199...Du findest darüber etliche Beiträge, wo genau beschrieben ist, woher du die Angelberechtigung beziehen kannst.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## QWERTZ (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen Zusammen!

Danke für Eure Beiträge. Ich habe natürlich einiges ausprobiert bevor ich hier im Anglerboard nachgefragt habe. 
Schwerere Jig Köpfe nehme ich natürlich wenn die Strömung stärker wird. Mein Köder erreicht auch den Grund! Mit Wobblern und Spinnern hab ichs natürlich auch probiert!

Ich werde mal noch ein bischen weiter rum probieren...
Bin gestern mal ein rum gefahren und habe gesehen, dass die Maas richtung Roermond (oberhalb des Stuws) deutlich ruhiger war. 

Evtl. probier ichs auch mal in den Kanälen wenn es Tage lang geregnet hat und lasse die Maas in ruhe.   

@Philip: Komisch...bei mir werden die Barschfänge 40+ immer häufiger und ich sehe nur noch selten Zander die sich für meine Köder interessieren #d 

Wie gesagt...ich probiers weiter und such mir auch nochmal neue Stellen. 

Petri 
Marcel


----------



## Bass Assasin (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Badboy!

Den Angelschein kannst du dir beim Uli holen,kostet 36 €.Musst aber darauf achten wo du angeln willst,denn der gilt nicht überall.


----------



## Wohlstandskind (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen zusammen,
gestern abend ging bei mir auch mal wieder nichts.
Naja wie gesagt in den letzten wochen haben wir rund 30 Zander gefangen und "nur" 5 Barsche zwischen 30 und 45cm.
Werden heute abend drei Stellen anfahren und mal sehen was sich dort so ergibt.
Werde morgen natürlich berichten.

Petri Heil


----------



## QWERTZ (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Philip#h,

dann viel Erfolg heute Abend! Wetter ist ja wieder deutlich besser... Fängst Du die Zander hauptsächlich mit Wobbler im Mittelwasser oder ehr in Grundnähe?

Bin schon auf Deinen Bericht gespannt!

Wenn ichs zeitlich schaffe, gehe ich heute Abend auch nochmal los.
Werde dann natürlich auch berichten...:m

Petri
Marcel


----------



## Wohlstandskind (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey ho,
@marcel: Meistens fing ich die Zander an der Oberfläche!!!
Aber gestern war mal wieder einer solcher tage wo bei mir gar nix ging.
Weder mittelwasser noch grund noch mit Gufi.
Keinen einzigen Biss! Naja das gehört halt manchmal auch dazu. Vielleicht wars das Wetter...

Wie ist es denn sonst so bei euch allen? Habt ihr das selbe erlebt?

schöne grüße philip


----------



## QWERTZ (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Philip,

bei mir ging gestern auch nix, denke auch das liegt am Wetter...war aber auch nicht lange am Wasser. 

Ist ja krass das Du die Zander so häufig an der Oberfläche erwischst! Ich habe erst einen Zander überhaupt an der Oberfläche überlisten können.|uhoh: 
Im Mittelwasser und natürlich Grundnah läuft da wesentlich mehr. Das muss wohl an der Stelle liegen wo du angelst...oder fängst Du die Zander etwa an verschiedenen Stellen an der Wasseroberfläche?? 

Auf jeden Fall allen Petri am Wochenende!!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## alex-racer (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

War gestern Abend von 19-22 Uhr auch an der Mass.
Hatte einen biss auf Wobbler, war ein Hecht und dazu sogar noch ein richtig guter, und er ist mir wärend der Landung vor meinen Füßen noch ausgeschlitzt.
Hab mich natürlich Tierisch geärgert, tja so ist halt das Leben |supergri.

Sobald es dunkel wird rauben die Zander an der Oberfläsche, konnte das im Sommer einige male beobachten.
Muß aber ehrlich zugeben hab´s nie mit Wobblern versucht sie zu fangen.
Angele jetzt seit einigen Wochen verstärkt mit Wobblern und Gufi´s und geht von mal zu mal besser.
Hatte ja auch jetzt schon einige schöne erfolge mit den Ködern, natürlich gibt es ja auch wirklich Tage an denen geht einfach gar nix.

So das We steht ja vor der Tür, werde am Sonntag den ganzen Tag am Wasser verbringen, werde natürlich berichten #h.


Gruß Alex


----------



## Esoxfan (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo an alle .
Ich war auch gestern noch mal am Wasser .:vik:
War n schöner Tag .2 Barsche von 28 und 33 cm auf Rappala X Rap in Barsch Dekor. Ansonsten gingen nur Rotaugen und Kaulbarsche auf die Feeder Rute. Am besten fand ich das auch ein 20 cm Zandrino auf die 4 Maden vorm Futterkorb biss .:q


Gruß Daniel


----------



## raubfischer86 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
Ich war gestern nahe echt am kanal und heute am staudamm in linne (unterlauf). Leider ging gar nichts, weder auf spinner oder wobbler noch auf gufi.


----------



## dc1981 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war gestern von 15.00Uhr -ca 21.00Uhr an der maas.
ich hatte versuche mit made (mit und ohne körbchen), tauwurm und köfi (auf grund und schwebend)
aber keiner hatte lust zu beißen.
also wenndas so weiter geht werd ich demnächst wieder am see sitzen ;-) da beißen wenigstens mal ein paar klodeckel LOL.



grüße Daniel


----------



## Wohlstandskind (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nabend zusammen,
sorry das ich jetzt erst schreibe  hatten bei uns oktoberfest!
Habt ja interessante Sachen geschrieben. Naja habe ein paar neue wobbler und bereue es nicht angeln gewesen zu sein. Aber fast alle Zander die ich gefangen habe habe ich mit wobblern nahe der oberfläche überlistet und das an verschiedenen Stellen, obwohl auch ein paar auf grund mit köderfisch gefangen wurden.

@alex: hätte gerne ein foto vom räuber gesehen!!! aber war bestimmt geil,oder?
@esoxfan: Ein Zander auf Maden ist doch mal super  Petri zu deinen Fängen. Gibst  denn Fotos davon?
@raubfischer: schade, unterhalb linne geht eigentlich immer was!!!
                   hat das wasser nicht gekocht in echt? als ich das letzte mal da war war
                   voll die action im wasser aber leider nix gefangen

So werde morgen oder spätestens Dienstag meine neuen Köder ausprobieren und natürlich berichten.
Schöne Grüße philip


----------



## alex-racer (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Männer´s

War heute mit nem Kumpel ab 7 Uhr am Wasser (Maas) jeder von uns 2 Ruten mit Köfis, beide keinen biss noch nicht mal ein zupfer.
Haben um 11 Uhr dann die Köfiruten eingepackt und noch 3 Stunden die Spinnrute geschwungen.
Waren an verschiedenen Stellen unteranderem an der Roer in Roermond, das volle Programm Gufi´s, Wobbler, Spinner, aber auch hier kein Fisch.
Naja kann nur wieder besser werden, das nächste We kommt bestimmt :q.


Gruß Alex


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

war gestern und heute an einer vielversprechenden Stelle bei Beesel von jeweils 16 bis ca. 19:30Uhr.

Habe verschiedene große und kleine Wobbler ausprobiert. Keinen Biss!

Wollte auf Hecht u. Barsch gehen.

@Alex: Wo warst du an der Maas? 

Gruß
H_N


----------



## Benno86 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bin am Donnerstag mit nem Kumpel auch wieder unterhalb des Weers in Linne, waren ja letztes mal relativ nahe in der starken Strömung, da ging ein Schöner ca 60cm Döbel auf Wurm/mais Kombi^^ (irgendwie mögen alle Fische das wenn man Wurm und Mais kombiniert, sogar Aale schon drauf gehabt) wollten dnan was weiter runter wo keine Bäume mehr sind sondern diese Große Wiese ist.
Njaa aber scheint ja leider momentan nich allzuviel zu gehen 
darf man eigentlich auf dem weer wo diese kleine spitze in die maas mpndet angeln? da waren letztes mal welche. . .


----------



## theundertaker (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War gestern mit nem netten Kollegen hier ausm Anglerboard das Spinnen üben....hatten leider keine Bisse...gestern war irgendwie der Wurm drin...aber nun hab ich wenigstens ein wenig mehr Durchblick....nochmal danke *piiiieeep* (Weiß ja nicht, ob ich Namen nennen darf ;-))

Gestern morgen war ich mit köfi und cappy auf Zander unterwegs....bis ich losgemacht bin, wurde ein 50er Zander von Cappy gefangen....Ging danach noch was Jungs?


----------



## Benno86 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Weiß eigentlich jemand ob Sandaale, die wir als Köfi nutzen wollen auch vom Mindestmaß und die normalen Aale fallen oder ob es da nadere Bestimmunen gibt?


----------



## Wohlstandskind (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nabend freunde,
bin grade vom 1-stündigen angeltrip zurück 
War am Julianakanaal aber für die kurze zeit ging echt die post ab!
64cm und 71cm!!! Fotos versuche ich gleich noch rein zusetzen.
Schöne Grüße philip


----------



## Wohlstandskind (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So ging doch ziemlich flott mit den Fotos.
71cm Ist bisher mein größter gewesen.
Schwimmen beide wieder in der Hoffnung das sie noch ein bisschen wachsen dürfen!!!
gruß,
philip


----------



## krauthi (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

dickes Petri  zu deinen schönen Zandern  und RESPEKT zu deiner  einstellung dem Fisch gegenüber 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Seelachsfänger (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin!
ich habe vor in 2 Wochen der Maas und den entsprechenden Seen mit der Spinnrute einen Besuch abzustatten. Da ich noch nie in der Gegend war: hat jemand vielleicht einen Tip für mich wo es:
a) landschaftlich schön ist und man
b) den einen oder anderen Hecht, Barsch oder Zander ärgern kann? (keine Sorge, die dürfen alle wieder springen... äh schwimmen)
Gibt es dort irgendwo die Möglichkeit ein Boot zu mieten?
Und wie sieht es mit Angelkarten und den sonstigen Bestimmungen aus?
Viele Fragen, ich weiss. Danke trotzdem schonmal für die Beantwortung


----------



## krauthi (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

bei so vielen fragen   versuchs   doch mal mit der suchfunktion


----------



## Seelachsfänger (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Krauthi: hab ich getan, alles mögliche über den Vispas, Maasplassen und Boote gelesen. Allerdings hab ich leider immernoch keine Ahnung wie das zusammenpasst.


----------



## krauthi (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

also  du kannst ein boot mieten bei der sportbootschule frissen in roermond   oder beim seebär   in hatenboer  roermond
vispas bekommst du in jedem angelgeschäft   in und um roermond

oder du nimmst dir direkt einen guide  der  dir  auch zeigt  wwie und wo es geht 

C&R  ist schon mal ein guter anfang


----------



## QWERTZ (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mogen zusammen,

Dickes Petri zu deinem PB Philip!!! Das hat sicher spaß gemacht..

@Seelachsfänger: Schreib mir eine PN wenn Du noch fragen hast zum angeln in der NL..

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Wohlstandskind (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey
naja wenigstens hat sich mal einer gewehrt. Normalerweise sind sie ja nicht die kampfstärksten.
Heute Abend werde ich nochmal ein paar neue Stellen anfahren.
Schöne grüße philip


----------



## Benno86 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Verdammt noch eins^^
gestern(Mittwoch) schon wieder nicht gefangen das kann doch nich so weiter gehen...
unglaublich.
Also wenn jetzt am Donnerstag nicht geht weiß ich auch nich weiter|wavey:


----------



## Checco (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mach dir nix draus, bei mir läufts auch im Moment in Holland recht mau.


----------



## Benno86 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Heut auch wieder den ganzen Tag nichts^^ will mich nich ausjammern soll nur ein Fangbericht sein^^
dafür tollen Hagel von ca 3mm durchmesser
Gestern einen toten Zander am Angelplatz gesehen von ca55cm|bigeyes
heute einen armdicken Aal von 70-75 cm


----------



## krauthi (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

was wundert dich das ???
jeder tag ist ein angeltag  aber nicht jeder tag ein fangtag
wenn man einfach mal bedenkt   was wieder in den letzten tagen   der Luftdruck  sich geändert hat   ist es eigendlich logisch  das im moment  mal wieder nichts läuft
gerade   dem Zander macht  das mächtig zu schaffen 

also merke   fällt  der luftdruck  fällt auch  deine  fangausbeute
bleibt das wetter konstant  wirds wieder interessant 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Was ist los? Geht keiner mehr Angeln?

Was geht momentan an der Maas und deren Seen??


----------



## alex-racer (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Was ist los? Geht keiner mehr Angeln?
> 
> Was geht momentan an der Maas und deren Seen??


 

*NIX GEHT*

darum schreibt auch keiner was :q


----------



## Benno86 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

kann da leider nur zustimmen,
wollten, aber nur wenn das wetter wirklich gut bleibt am we nochmal raus.
4 Tage lang nix gefangen hintereinander das ist echt mist^^


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich werde nächstes WE losziehen. Freu mich schon drauf.;-))Konnte dieses WE nicht Angeln.


----------



## Benno86 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja^^ du fängst ja bestmmt wieder barsche^^
auch auch immer du das anstellst, konnte leider noch keinenen vehaften
in welcher gegen bist du denn ungefähr unterwegs?
nich das ich dich oder jemand anderes von euch schon mal getroffen hab ohne es zu wissen :vik:


----------



## Wohlstandskind (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Leute,
scheint ja im Moment echt nicht viel zu gehen am Wasser.
Waren vorgestern nacht an der maas und konnten "nur" einen 45er Zander davon überzeugen unseren Köder fressen zu wollen.
Hoffe es wird die nächste zeit nochmal besser.
schöne grüße philip


----------



## Benno86 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wir werden wohl am We irgendwann losziehen aber nur wenn super Wetter ist, letze woche diesen tollen Hagel muss ich nicht nochmal haben^^


----------



## totaler Spinner (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Die Kleinfische sind an den Plassen wohl ganz aus der Ufernähe verschwunden. Letzte Woche hatte ich dort nicht einen Biss an der Köfistippe. Auch die Haubentaucher sieht man jetzt weiter draußen auf dem Wasser jagen. Nächste Woche gehen die Temperaturen noch ein gutes Stück zurück und die Wassertemperatur wird weiter fallen. Letzte Woche hatte das Wasser noch 15°. Wird es dann noch kälter mit regelmäßigem Nachtfrost wird der Raubfisch dann in der Regel nicht mehr in Wurfweite stehen. Ich werde versuchen noch paar Köfis am Kanal oder im Hafen zu erwischen. Sonst bleibt mir nur übrig zu spinnen.


----------



## theundertaker (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das Stippen auf Köfis hab ich nun aufgegeben....ich werde am Samstag mit Köfi auf Zanderjagd gehen, vielleicht geht dieses we ja mehr als letztens....wenn nichts auf köfi beißt, dann bin ich mit der spinne unterwegs und gucke mal, ob sich ein hechtlein oder zanderlein oder bärschlein zum landgang überreden lässt...^^

Wird bestimmt lustig....


----------



## Esoxfan (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wünsch dir viel Glück .:m ICh komm leider im Moment nicht mehr raus an die Maas 



Gruß Daniel


----------



## theundertaker (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Sonst hätteste ja mitkommen können XD

Danke, falls ich was fange, werde ichs hier zum besten geben...so n Zanderlein wär schon was....die letzten Wochen waren mau....


----------



## Esoxfan (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Joa leider wäre gern auch am WE rausgegangen aber hab leider keine zeit 
Dir aber viel Glück vllt gibts ja sogar n rapfen^^


----------



## theundertaker (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hmmm....zum Rapfen fehlt mir irgendwie ne stelle, wo die gut laufen und wo die maas schneller fließt...


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich werde diesen Samstag auf Barsch gehen und Sonntag Spinnen auf Hecht.

Mal schaun was geht?!!!


----------



## Benno86 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wir sind Samstag jetzt definitiv auch unterwegs^^
mal shauen was geht mit köfi wurm etc.


----------



## theundertaker (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Na dann mal viel Glück...ich werde den Samstag auch ausnutzen, weil es Sonntag den ganzen Tag regnen soll und darauf hab ich erstens keinen Bock und zweitens hab ich für den Dienst am Montag noch was vorzubereiten...Bei mir fliegt auch KöFi ins Wasser, zweimal auf Grund und einmal an der Pose und nebenbei wird gespinnt...da muss ja diesmal irgendwas gehen, nicht so wie die letzten zwei We's ;-) Ich wünsch euch auch viel Glück und freue mich auf eure Berichte...

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Na dann mal viel Glück...ich werde den Samstag auch ausnutzen, weil es Sonntag den ganzen Tag regnen soll und darauf hab ich erstens keinen Bock und zweitens hab ich für den Dienst am Montag noch was vorzubereiten...Bei mir fliegt auch KöFi ins Wasser, zweimal auf Grund und einmal an der Pose und nebenbei wird gespinnt...da muss ja diesmal irgendwas gehen, nicht so wie die letzten zwei We's ;-) Ich wünsch euch auch viel Glück und freue mich auf eure Berichte...
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Thomas


 

Wieviel kosten denn Köfis beim Dealer ungefähr?


----------



## totaler Spinner (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich hab da noch paar Stellen wo die Köfis letztens noch gut gebissen haben, werde nachher mal hin und mir die Eimer voll machen. Dann ziehe ich unauffällig:g um die Plassen und quatsche die Angler an: zzzzzt, eeehy maaan, wilscht tu Köfi kaufen?:q


----------



## alex-racer (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Wieviel kosten denn Köfis beim Dealer ungefähr?


 
Hi Nico,

Der Saecker  hat immer schöne Köfis da kleine für Zander, Barsch ich glaube 90 cent, große kosten so 1,30 Euro.


Gruß Alex


----------



## QWERTZ (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen zusammen,

ich war gestern mal wieder für ein Stündchen an der Maas.
Wird ja verdammt früh dunkel mitlerweile...|gr:

Habe einen schönen Barsch erwischen können. #6

Wünsche euch allen viel Erfolg am morgigen Tag!
Nutzt das schöne Wetter nochmal richtig aus.:q

Petri!
Marcel


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



MarcelReiners schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> 
> ich war gestern mal wieder für ein Stündchen an der Maas.
> Wird ja verdammt früh dunkel mitlerweile...|gr:
> ...


 
Wo warst du denn an der Maas?


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War heute am Maasee Angeln.

Habe 4 Barsche und ein gigantisches Rotauge gefangen.

Barsch 1: 36cm

Barsch 2: 41cm

Barsch 3: 30cm

Barsch 4: 21cm

Rotauge: 32cm+

Köder: Tauwurm auf Grund

Ein schöner Tag geht zu Ende!#h


----------



## raubfischer86 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi, 
petri nico! 
Heute ging bei mir auch wieder was. War an einem see und hab 2 schöne zander, 63 und 71cm mit köfi auf grund gefangen, wobei der 71er mein rekord ist und ich sonst auch noch nie 2 an einem tag gefangen hab. (angel noch nicht solang) Also bester Angeltag bis jetzt 

mfg Ingo


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wie sieht deine Grundmontage aus?


----------



## raubfischer86 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

auf der hauptschnur ein anti-tangle boom an dem das blei hängt (ca 30-50g) dann ein wirbel, daran das durch den köfi gezogene stahlvorfach mit einem drilling. Der drilling sitzt kurz hinter den kiemen hakenende richtung schwanz. köfigröße 8-12cm 

Ingo


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



raubfischer86 schrieb:


> auf der hauptschnur ein anti-tangle boom an dem das blei hängt (ca 30-50g) dann ein wirbel, daran das durch den köfi gezogene stahlvorfach mit einem drilling. Der drilling sitzt kurz hinter den kiemen hakenende richtung schwanz. köfigröße 8-12cm
> 
> Ingo


 

danke.


----------



## raubfischdavid (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

fahr bald mit nem freund auf die maasplassen bin 13 brauch ich ein erlaubniss schein oder kann man sich da ne tageskarte kaufen


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Brauchst nen Vispas für die Region Limburg. Kostet z.Zt. ca. 43€. Gilt für ein Jahr von Januar bis Dezember.

Tageskarten gibt es nicht.


----------



## Borusse (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Brauchst nen Vispas für die Region Limburg. Kostet z.Zt. ca. 43€. Gilt für ein Jahr von Januar bis Februar.
> 
> Tageskarten gibt es nicht.


 
Hi,

1 Jahr = 1. Januar bis 31. Dezember

Gruss

Chriss


----------



## perch (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Tageskarten gibt es nicht.



ich berichtige...es gibt tages/wochenkarten |supergri

vispas ist nötig

perch


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



perch schrieb:


> ich berichtige...es gibt tages/wochenkarten |supergri
> 
> vispas ist nötig
> 
> perch


 

Vielleicht gibt es Sie.

Wieviel kostet denn eine Tageskarte?


----------



## perch (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es Sie.



|uhoh: oder auch nicht...??

@raubfischdavid

schick dir ne pn.


----------



## Benno86 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wieder nix geafngen  vllt sind wir einfach zu doof^^ aber 12 stunden am wasser sollten doch eigentlich was bringen?^^
morgen nochmal hin aber dann nur noch mit Gummi auf Barsch Zander etc gucken ob da was geht |wavey:


----------



## Esoxfan (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Leute,
Ich wollte nächstes Wochenende mal einen Versuch am Oolderplas starten vorliebe auf Barsch Hecht Zander .
Kann mir jemand Tipps für Stellen und Köder geben ? Wäre sehr dankbar #6



Gruß Daniel


----------



## QWERTZ (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Daniel,

es wird Dir hier kaum jemand eine genaue Stelle nennen.
Such Dir einfach einen schönen Platz und probiers aus.

Da es ja langsam richtig kalt wird, würde ich Dir empfehlen 
das Gewässer ein wenig auszuloten um möglichst tiefe Stellen zu finden. 

Als Köder würde ich einen KöFi auf Grund anbieten. Am besten etwas auftreibend. Und wenn Du Lust hast parallel mit Wobblern und Gummifisch angeln.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Esoxfan (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke die Marcel.
Kla das mit der Stelle war mir eigentlich klar das keiner seine HotSpots rausgibt :qNaja danke für die Tipps 





Gruß Daniel#6


----------



## krauthis7 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wir waren gestern auch mal wieder aufm wasser und konnten ein paar schöne bilder machen :vik:


----------



## raubfischer86 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi, 
in letzter zeit läufts ganz ok mit den zandern am see. Nun möchte ich aber auch mal auf hechtfang gehen. Da ich noch keine halbwegs guten stellen kenne bitte ich um ein paar tipps wo ich es am besten versuchen soll, ob am maassee kanal oder maas? müssen ja nicht eure hotspots sein  und wenn doch auch ok . würde mich über antwort bzw pn freuen.

Ingo


----------



## Checco (2. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petri, Krauthis7 und Luiz.
Schöne Fische.


----------



## Luiz (2. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

dankö, hat wirklich spass gemacht!
Kommste mit zum wichtel checco? Meld dich mal bei www.pikepoint.de oder hier im Ab wichtel thread an .


----------



## theundertaker (2. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petriiii krauthis7....schöne Zander!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Wohlstandskind (3. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petri, Krauthis7
schöne fische habt ihr da gefangen.
war gestern auch nochmal an der maas. leider nur einen richtig guten biss und der zander ich schätze so um die 70cm. ist mir vor den füßen ausgeschlitzt.

schöne grüße philip


----------



## matzel (4. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo an alle Angler hier! Schöne Zander, Krauthis 7! Ich beangel seit ein paar Monaten wöchentlich die Maas bei Venlo.Fange auch regelmäßig meine Zander, Hechte, und vor allem Barsche auf Gummifisch vom abtreibenden Boot mitten im Strom.Aber da ich bis jetzt noch nicht im Winter auf der Maas unterwegs war frage ich mich, ob bei kalten Temperaturen, die ja bald kommen werden nicht vielleicht viele Fische in tiefere Gebiete z,B. in die Seen wandern.Deshalb meine Frage an Auskenner der Maas und den Maasplassen: Ist es im Winter besser in den Seen, oder lohnt sich auch noch der Fluss im Winter ? bzw. kennt jmd. besonders Tiefe stellen in der Maas bei Venlo?


----------



## Alexilallas (4. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das würde mich auch interessieren. 
Hab seit kurzem ein Boot, wollte hauptsächlich in den Plassen rumtuckern und die anliegende Maas befischen.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Wohlstandskind (4. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nabend Leute,
war eben mal wieder ne stunde an der maas fischen.
die zander scheinen noch gut vom ufer aus zu erreichen sein 
konnte zwei fische landen und zwei sind leider im hohen bogen ausgeschlitzt
schöne grüße und eine gute nacht
philip


----------



## matzel (5. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke für die Antwort, Wohlstandskind. Mein Beileid für die Aufschlitzer.Aber gehst du wenn es kälter wird auch an die Seen, oder bleibst du an der Maas?


----------



## Wohlstandskind (5. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hey ho zusammen,
naja mal hier mal da. auch wenn es eisig kalt ist lassen sich auch an der maas noch räuber fangen. zugegebener maßen ist es wenn ich angeln gehe schon meistens dunkel oder nacht, von daher schließen sich die seen für mich aus. ansitzangeln mach ich bei den temperaturen eh nicht mehr. aber ich kann mir vorstellen das die tieferen stellen der seen schon mehr fische beherbergen als die flacheren flüsse.

schöne grüße philip


----------



## Wohlstandskind (6. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

nabend,
war grade wieder drei stunden spinnen.
Konnte zwei (46cm 52cm) Zander fangen.
wie sieht es bei euch noch so aus???
schöne grüße philip


----------



## sditges (8. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dickes Petri @all !
So wie es aussieht ist die Raubfischsaison 2008 dann seit ner Woche eröffnet, geht echt gut im Moment !
#6


----------



## dc1981 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,

war gestern an der Maas mit Köfi und Tauwurm unterwegs.
Tja was soll ich sagen



> Ist der erste Fisch ein Barsch, ist der ganze tag im A..... ähhh Eimer ;-)


 
nicht das beste bild aber immerhin eins.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




War ca. 20 cm also nicht die Welt. Aber wenigstens kein Schneider wie die letzten 3mal lol.

Grüße Daniel


----------



## alex-racer (9. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

Petri euch beiden, 

bei mir läuft zur zeit nix, war gestern 6 stunden am julianakanal auf zander und nicht ein zupfer #c

wir haben an einer hafenmündung angesessen, im hafen selber waren einige stipper und federer die haben Rotaugen und Brassen wie beklopt gefangen, sogar zwei karpfen wurden gefangen #d


Gruß Alex


----------



## Vaui (9. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi an welcher Hafenmündung war das?


----------



## Luiz (9. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

petri sditges


----------



## Jogibär (10. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So ich bin endlich auch "entschneidert". Ist zwar kein Riese aber sehr schön gezeichnet 

... uns schwimmt natürlich wieder...


----------



## Stonefish (10. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wir waren gestern in Born und später in Wessem unterwegs. Leider nix. Ein abgebissener Gummi war das Highlight des Tages.


----------



## matzel (10. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

war auch am wochenende in den abendstunden ein bisschen an der ,maas.-4 gute barsche, ein minihecht und ca. 55 cm zander.










Auch alles releast!


----------



## gezz (10. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo,

ich war in der vergangenen woche das erste mal an der maas und konnte einen 60 cm zander beim schleppen mit wobbler fangen.

wir sind auch an einigen seen vorbei gekommen und da stellte sich mir die frage, ob man dort auch mit dem belly boot fischen darf. kann mir dbzgl. vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?

gruß, alex


----------



## Luiz (10. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

jep es geht. Persönlich fand ich es sehr anstrengend .


----------



## gezz (10. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

braucht man irgend eine besondere erlaubnis oder einfach mit dem normalen schein?

inwiefern anstrengend (paddeln)?

gruß, alex


----------



## Luiz (11. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

nen normalen schein und ja das paddeln war anstrengend .


----------



## matzel (11. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ja-für belly boats gibts bis jetzt noch keine gesetzlichen vorgaben-auch wo es mit dem boot verboten ist, darf man ein belly boat benutzen.ich persönlich find es auch recht anstrengend. geht ziemlich in die beine. boot ist schon besser meiner meinung.- ps: ach ja, kann man die bilder oben überhaupt sehen?


----------



## alizander1 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



matzel schrieb:


> ps: ach ja, kann man die bilder oben überhaupt sehen?


 
Nö....


----------



## Benno86 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So ich melde mich auch nochmal^^ waren lettzens ja mit Gummi unterwegs hat aber auch nix gebracht, was bestimmt auch auf fehlende erfahrung zurück zu führen ist^^
Naja jetzt wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand weiß ob bzw. anwasfür stellen bzw. womit (also Futter eher Süß oder anderes Aroma) es noch möglich ist auch schön auf Ansitz auf Freidfische an der Maas selbst zu angeln?BZw ob jemand da erfahrungen mit gemacht hat?
Wollten Freitag nochaml los und würden doch gern nochmal was fangen^^

:vik:


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo 

so jetzt muß ich auch nochmal gerade ein relativ außergewönlichen Fang meines Bruder präsentieren.

Er hat vor 2 Wochen eine super Bachforelle 50cm beim schleppen im Julianakanal gefangen.
Man die ging viehleicht gut ab, wir dachten erst an einen hänger, aber als der Kopf dann aus dem Wasser guckte , haben wir ganz ganz dumm geguckt weil wir im leben nicht damit gerechnet hatten das wir eine Bachforelle am Julianakanal fangen würden. Um so größer war unsere Freude, zu erwähnen ist noch das es die erste "freie" Forelle gewesen ist .|supergri 
Die gute schwimmt natürlich wieder, 1. ist die geschützt im Julianakanal und 2. muß solch ein ungewöhnlicher Fang auch wieder zurück ins Wasser.

An dem Tag hat mein Bruder auch noch einen Zander von 55cm gefangen


----------



## Checco (12. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dann mal Petri zur Bachforelle im Julianakanal, wußte gar nicht das es dort welche gibt.


----------



## leguan8 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Man das ist aber ein dickes Petri wert!


----------



## Zanderlui (12. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wunderschöner fisch-petri


----------



## matzel (13. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

petri heil! unfassbar.hätte niemals gedacht, dass man dort ne Bach forelle dran kriegt. Und dann noch so ne fette! korrekt, dass das schöne Tier wieder schwimmt.


----------



## Wohlstandskind (13. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

nabend zusammen,

auch von mir ein dickes petri,
war scheinlich ein nicht so schnell wiederholbares ereignis 
Komm grade auch vom fischen an der maas zurück.
Konnte einen Zander 56cm zum landgang überreden. lebt, schwimmt und wächst hoffentlich noch schön weiter.

 gruß
  philip


----------



## powermike1977 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@siff-cop: hammerfang! wenn du bock hast, dann kannst du den mal den hiesigen fischereibehoerden melden-die sind ganz heiss darauf.


----------



## Siff-Cop (14. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> @siff-cop: hammerfang! wenn du bock hast, dann kannst du den mal den hiesigen fischereibehoerden melden-die sind ganz heiss darauf.



ja, da könntest du recht haben werde mich mal erkundigen wo man so was melden kann. Einer nen Tip???

wie schon geschrieben waren wir auch sehr erstaunt das die im Julianakanal schwimmt, ich denke auch das sich das so schnell nicht wiederholen läßt. 


Mal sehen was morgen so beißt.

Hat schon mal jemand von einem Hecht im Julianakanal gehört?


----------



## Luiz (15. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Siff-Cop schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand von einem Hecht im Julianakanal gehört?


 
Ne, sowas gibts da nicht.


----------



## krauthis7 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

vor jahren wurde mal ein hecht dort gefangen glaube der war so um die 120 cm ist aber schon einige jahre her


----------



## marca (15. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja,ne,ist schon klar Luiz.
Im Julianakanal gibts ja auch keine Forellen!
Julianahechte gibts genügend auf unserer HP zu sehen.Schwimmen alle wieder da rum.
Wenn die nicht "weggeschleust" sind.
Ansonsten mal bei lucio nachfragen,der ist mir bei der Handlandung mal auf einen wirklich guten Pike "draufgefallen"!
Ansonsten gibts da auch Waller.


----------



## krauthi (15. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

und bald gibts da nichts mehr dank der vielen aussagen hier #q


----------



## Luiz (15. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

du hast es nicht gecheckt marca .

Petri zur schönen bafo.
Lg


----------



## Siff-Cop (16. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ok danke für die Antworten.


----------



## totaler Spinner (21. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich möchte übers We nach Roermond zum angeln. Nur hab ich keine Lust bei dem Wetter erst mal Stundenlang Köfis mit der Stippe zu jagen und zum Spinnen wird es mir auch zu nass. Deshalb werde ich mal ausnahmsweise mal Köfis kaufen. Ich hab hier gelesen dass es in MG ein Laden gibt der Köfis verkauft, möchte aber nicht unbedingt von der Autobahn runter in die Stadt. Aber da gibt es doch in Elmpt diesen Angelladen von Peter oder Ralf. Kann man da auch Köfis kaufen? Oder in einen anderen Laden in AB nähe oder sogar in NL?


----------



## angel-daddy (21. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
in Elpmt der Laden hat ab 1. Nov. geänderte Öffnungszeiten. Ruf lieber vorher an.
In Düsseldorf gibt es doch genügend Läden in denen Du Köderfische(konserviert) kaufen kannst.

Gruß Martin


----------



## totaler Spinner (21. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Von konservierten Köfis halte ich nicht viel, ich will frische. Außerdem muss ich leider auch in Ddorf durch die halbe Stadt bis zum nächsten anständigen Angelladen. Wenn ich nichts anderes rauskriege werde ich doch zum Saecker in MG fahren.


----------



## Wohlstandskind (21. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

in heinsberg (nähe roermond) im Angelladen "Angelteam" gibts günstige "teichbesatzfische"
schöne grüße philip

war einer die letzten tage mal an der mass rum spinnen. war jetzt schon ne woche nicht mehr und wollte mal hören wie es so aussieht


----------



## totaler Spinner (25. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Der Laden in MG war OK für mich, hab dort Köfis gekriegt und gleichzeitig den Stau auf der A52 umfahren :vikich komme über die A44). 3Köfis sind verbraucht, die 2 anderen hab ich am Vorfach eingefroren. Ein Zander hat ein Köfi genommen der min. 24 Std im Wasser auslag und danach noch wegen Angelpause und Platzwechsel ca. 4Std im Eimer mit was Wasser war.
Ich werde auch mal wieder versuchen vom Ufer aus zu spinnen, da jetzt der starke Krautbewuchs verschwindet. Im Sommer hab ich damit aufgehört, das war mir wegen den ganzen Hängern zu teuer. Irgendwie ist das gemein, endlich kann man relativ hängerfrei vom Ufer aus Spinnen, und die Fische ziehen ins Tiefe.#q


----------



## Luiz (25. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

erstmal die tiefen stellen finden


----------



## krauthis7 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

es gibt genug stellen ,mann muss nur wissen wo


----------



## Luiz (25. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

muuuuuuh .


----------



## Patrick_DU (29. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo liebe Board-Gemeinde,
Ich bin neu hier (siehe Vorstellung) 
War heute an der Maas den Räubern hinterher steigen.
War ein voller Erfolg 
Nach 3 Schneider Tagen stieg heute ein 14 Pfund 87cm Zander auf mein Gufi ein  
*freu freu freu*
Bild ist unter meinem Photoalbum eingestellt

Liebe Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Checco (29. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Schöner Zander, Petri!


----------



## matzel (30. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War Gestern auch wieder erfolgreich.1 Zander, 4 Barsche vor dem Venlo Hafen...


----------



## Patrick_DU (30. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Checco   Danke 

@Matzel  Schöne Ausbeute.Das hat sich doch wohl gelohnt.Womit warst du unterwegs?Schlauch-oder Bellyboot?


Hier nochmal das Bild vom gestrigen Fang in Farbe


----------



## matzel (30. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

echter Prachtzander, Patrick! War mit Schlauchboot und e- motor unterwegs.Belly in der Maas wäre mir zu anstrengend wegen der Strömung.


----------



## theundertaker (30. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Schöner Zandrino Patrick....Petriiiii...wunderschönes Fischchen... ;-)


----------



## Luiz (30. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hab heute auch 2 Zander und nen Brassen auf gufi


----------



## matzel (30. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petri! Passiert mir auch öfters mit den Brassen auf Gufi.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Luiz schrieb:


> hab heute auch 2 Zander und nen Brassen auf gufi


 

Vom Boot oder Ufer?


----------



## theundertaker (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich glaub, ich sollte auch mal wieder n Versuch starten...vielleicht hab ich ja diesmal Glück und kann auf Kunstköder ein schönes Fischlein landen....^^


----------



## totaler Spinner (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Vom Boot oder Ufer?


 
Du glaubst doch nicht im ernst das dir hier jemand verrät wie und wo man am besten Brassen auf Gufi fängt. Das können eh nur totale Profis.


----------



## Fishing-Conny (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Boardies ...könnt ihr mir eventuell einige bootverleiher rund um die maas in roemond nennen???wollte die nächste zeit dort auchmal hin und ein oder 2 tage zander+hecht ärgern ...
achja welche lizenzen brauche ich dafür und wo kriege ich die her ...ich hab mal gehört das es die in einem postamt geben soll aber die gute frau bei uns hat sich bepisst vor lachen als ich danach fragte 
eine antwort wäre nett zwei dürfens natürlich auch sein


----------



## krauthi (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

bist du etwa in einer deutschen postfiliale gegangen und hast dort nach den holländischen angelpapieren gefragt ?????|kopfkrat


----------



## alizander1 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



krauthi schrieb:


> bist du etwa in einer deutschen postfiliale gegangen und hast dort nach den holländischen angelpapieren gefragt ?????|kopfkrat


 

:q:q Hört sich ganz danach an.

Ich würds mal in einem deutschen Angelgeschäft versuchen.
Gibt einige in Grenznähe.Die können Dir garantiert weiterhelfen. 

http://ms-boote.de/


Gruss
Alex


----------



## Fishing-Conny (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

oh ja ich war in einer deutschen^^ ...könnt ihr mir einen gerätehändler verraten der die karten verkäuft(sollte nicht zu weit weg von aachen oder so sein ...also an der südlichen grenze)


----------



## Siff-Cop (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo

 Bergsma in Kerkrade Hammolenweg 3


----------



## Siff-Cop (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo  nochmal

hier der Link 
Bergsma in Kerkrade(NL)


----------



## Fishing-Conny (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ja cool danke für den tipp ...weißt du auch was die teile für´n wochenende kosten???also sone dreitageskarte falls es die gibt


----------



## totaler Spinner (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Wacken-Conny schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies ...könnt ihr mir eventuell einige bootverleiher rund um die maas in roemond nennen???


 
Wenn du noch keine Erfahrung im Bootsangeln hast lass es jetzt lieber bleiben und fang im Frühjahr nach der Schonzeit mit an. Die Wassertemperaturen im Winter sind tödlich, da hilft auch keine Schwimmweste wenn du nicht schleunigst aus dem Wasser gezogen wirst.


----------



## krauthi (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Wacken-Conny schrieb:


> oh ja ich war in einer deutschen^^ ...


----------



## Fishing-Conny (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



totaler Spinner schrieb:


> Wenn du noch keine Erfahrung im Bootsangeln hast lass es jetzt lieber bleiben und fang im Frühjahr nach der Schonzeit mit an. Die Wassertemperaturen im Winter sind tödlich, da hilft auch keine Schwimmweste wenn du nicht schleunigst aus dem Wasser gezogen wirst.


 
ich hab viele erfahrungen im boodsangeln nur leider kein eigenes boot....da ich eh erstmal im februar an den möhneseefahre und meine eltern im frühjahr nach holland fahren zum fahrrad kaufen werde ich mich da mit ins wohnmobil schleichen^^....selber bis nach holland fahren und ne halbe tankfüllung verschleudern ?!?!NIE IM LEBEN:vik:

ach ja wegen dieser führerscheinsache suche ich natürlich ein boot für den man keinen braucht will ja auch nicht direkt in der maas angeln sondern in den seen die durch die maas gespeißt sind


----------



## totaler Spinner (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ab April dürfte es nicht schwer sein sich dort ein geeignetes Boot zu mieten (Führerscheinfrei: <20km/h Höchstgeschwindigkeit, < 15m|bigeyes Länge).Ob es Bootsvermietungen gibt die durchgehend geöffnet haben weis ich nicht, kannst mal beim VVV Roermond (Fremdenverkehrsamt) nachfragen. Tel.:0031 475 335068
Allerdings ist ab April bis ende Mai das Angeln mit Kunstködern, Köfi und Wurm verboten:
Du musst dir schon den vispas fürs ganze Jahr holen und die Maasseenkarte. Macht zusammen ca. 45€.


----------



## Siff-Cop (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Wacken-Conny schrieb:


> ja cool danke für den tipp ...weißt du auch was die teile für´n wochenende kosten???also sone dreitageskarte falls es die gibt


 
ne dreitageskarte gibt es nicht.

Jahresbeitrag komplett < 45 €  

Wegen Bootsverleiher, die Forumssuche benutzen(hier im NL bereich) ich und andere  haben da mal einige Verleiher aufgelistet.


----------



## Benno86 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Also eins interessier tmich ja jetzt doch^^
Mit den Brassen und den Gummifischen, schlucken tun die den doch nicht? |kopfkrat oder wie groß nehmt ihr die?^^
Will wieder Sommer haben ...#6 
Gibt es noch so Verrückte die im Winter auf Friedfisch angeln?Grüße #h


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi! Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten; erstens werden Brassen mit großen Gummis beim fischen auf z.B. Zandernder von aussen gehakt - das sollte man vermeiden.. .
Man kann aber tatsächlich mit kleinen(3-4cm) Gummis gezielt Brassen fangen - habe ich etliche Male gemacht. Auf Sicht angeworfen nehmen die den voll.
Petri!


----------



## Benno86 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

na das prbier ich glaub ich mal aus^^
Bleiben die liegen oder ganz normal beim einkurbeln?
hat hier noch jemand andres die efahrung gemacht das tatsächlich Brassen auf Gummifische beißen?


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi! Ich habe im Morgengrauen ganz gezielt beim Barscheangeln immer mal Brassen angeworfen. Wenn man den Twister langsam zuckend führt, stürzen die sich da regelrecht drauf... .
Petri!


----------



## Benno86 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ne vielleicht blöde Frage aber wie machste das mit dem gezeilt anwerfen cih mein man sieht die Brasen doch nicht ? Oder gibts da nen trick um die Brassen zu finden?|wavey:


----------



## Benno86 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nabend Leute
wollten morgen nochmal an die Maas mit Gummi, auf Zander/Barsch 
lohnt sich das noch ?
Kannda einer was zu sagen?
Grüße und frohen 2 Weihnachtstag^^


----------



## rhinefisher (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi!! @Benno88; doch, man sieht dort die Brassen - die gründeln im 50cm tiefen Wasser.. .
Petri!


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo ich angel regelmäßig an der Maas in Roermon, denn ich bin dort auf einem Campingplatz. ich bin ein Spinnangler und kann aus guter Erfahrung sprechen !
Um Weißfische zu angeln würde ich nicht dort an der Landzunge angeln, sonder in dem See hinter der blauen Brücke (müsste man direckt von der landzunge sehen) ! Petri Heil

Mfg SpinnAngler93


----------



## totaler Spinner (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Benno86 schrieb:


> Nabend Leute
> wollten morgen nochmal an die Maas mit Gummi, auf Zander/Barsch
> lohnt sich das noch ?
> Kannda einer was zu sagen?
> Grüße und frohen 2 Weihnachtstag^^


 


Vor Weinachten waren Raubfische in der Maas und den Seen noch an der Oberfläche am jagen. Besonders morgens war sehr viel Aktion auf dem Wasser. Die Temperaturen lagen ja Tagsüber im zweistelligen Bereich. Die nächsten Tage dürfte es immer schwieriger werden.


----------



## Benno86 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@rhinefisher:
Stimmt wenn das Wasser so flach is sieht man immer die Schanzflossen rausgucken hab ich diesen Sommer auch gehabt nur haben die auf garnmix gebissen^^ sieht aber sehr lustig aus^^


Naja nix gefangen aber war eigentlich ein sehr schöner Tag bei spitzen Wetter hat sich trotzdem gelohnt^^ geht ja nich NUR ums Fangen#6


----------



## Criss81 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Foris,

möchte gerne am 3. Januar an die Maas/Maasseen fahren, wäre jemand so lieb mir nen Parkplatz (am besten fürs Navi mit Adresse) von wo aus ich mich zu Fuß ans Wasser machen kann.

Ich möchte gerne vom Ufer aus Angeln auf Barsch/Hecht. 

Leider finde ich bei Google etc. nicht genug Infos und möchte mich ja auch nicht einfach so in die Walachhei stellen. :q

Sollte wer Lust haben sich anzuschließen würde ich mich Freuen.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Khaos (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

In welchen bereich der Maas denn ? ich starte ab dem 01.01. bei Arcen an der Maas und dort kann man auch supa parken.


----------



## Criss81 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich wollte eigentlich zu den Maasplassen nach Roermond


----------



## wilhelm (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Criss
Dann sach dat doch.
Also Roermond über die Maasbrücke (Kraftfahrstraße), dann erste rechts raus, am ende nach links abbiegen und nach ca 3 Km (hinter Camping Van Ass dann links dann rechtskurve) nach rechts (Links ist Eingang zum Strandbad)
Dann hast du Parkplätze ohne Ende.
Petri heil

Gruß

Wilhelm


Nachtrag hier fürs Navi 



*Anschrift:*
Camping Van Ass

De Weerd 3
6041 Roermond
Niederlande / Limburg


----------



## totaler Spinner (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Criss81 schrieb:


> ich wollte eigentlich zu den Maasplassen nach Roermond


 
Ich weiß zwar nicht wie es aktuell an den Maasplassen aussieht, aber auf anderen Seen in Limburg wird längst Schlittschuh gelaufen. Kannst ja mal posten wies dort aussieht wenn’s wieder zurück bist. Oder war einer die letzten Tage mal dort?


----------



## newplastik (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo
Kann mir einer die Telefonnummer und Adresse vom Angelladen in Roermond schicken? Brauche für 2009 eine neue Karte und möchte gerne wissen ob die geöffnet haben.

lg

newplastik


----------



## mauser (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



totaler Spinner schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wie es aktuell an den Maasplassen aussieht, aber auf anderen Seen in Limburg wird längst Schlittschuh gelaufen. Kannst ja mal posten wies dort aussieht wenn’s wieder zurück bist. Oder war einer die letzten Tage mal dort?


 

War mal am Montag dort, bis dahin war nichts zugefroren, außer die Schnur und die Ringe:c

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch|wavey:


----------



## Silvo (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi Leute ich wollte mal Holland an der Maas angeln gehen ich komme aus Moers und am optimalsten wäre es dann in Venlo,hat da vielleicht jemand ein paar Tipps für gute Stellen?
Suche Zander&co|wavey:


----------



## Wohlstandskind (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

nabend zusammen,
war einer schon erfolgreich fischen dieses jahr an der maas.
haben am sonntag unser glück probiert aber leider erfolglos.
Mal sehen was die nächsten Tage bringen.
gruß philip


----------



## Geiser (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Einen wunderschönen guten abend !!!

waren grade an der maas ne runde jiggen und ich kann nur sagen das angel jahr 2009 hat schon mal super angefangen haben heute direckt 3 Hechte in weniger als 2 stunden gefangen #6

mfg geiser


----------



## Wohlstandskind (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

da war wohl einer schneller als ich! 
aber besser hätte ich es echt nicht ausdrücken kommen.
war echt ein schöner erfolgreicher nachmittag.
gut gemacht geiser.

schöne grüße philip


----------



## totaler Spinner (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich war die Woche in Roermond gewesen. Alle Plassen waren zugefroren, außer das Ooler Loch. Das war komplett Eisfrei. Die Maas war natürlich auch Eisfrei, es haben sich vor der Schleuse Linne aber Eisschollen angesammelt. Man muss also mit rechnen dass hin und wieder eine Scholle die Maas runterrauscht. Ich habe mich auch im Eisangeln versucht aber nichts gefangen.#q
Hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Wohlstandskind (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

tach auch,
war am donnerstag nochmal an der maas und konnte einen 60er hecht landen.
fahren gleich wieder ans wasser bevor die große sinnflut anfängt.
werde später berichten.
gruß philip


----------



## Spinnfischer5194 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Waren heute an der Maas bei Roermond nichts gefangen kann mir einer sagen
wo mann genau Angeln kann und gut fängt?

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## majjo 666 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

nabend Jungs

kann mir einer sagen ob die Olderplass schon offen ist !!!???

Gruß Majjo


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Spinnfischer5194 schrieb:


> Waren heute an der Maas bei Roermond nichts gefangen kann mir einer sagen
> wo mann genau Angeln kann und gut fängt?
> 
> Danke im vorraus.


 

Nirgendwo!!!

Holland ist total überfischt. Gerade auch die grenznahen Gebiete.

Such dir ein guten See in Deutschland. Fängst du deutlich mehr und musst nicht so weit fahren.


----------



## majjo 666 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

was meinst du mit nirgendwo ? ist noch alles zu mit Eis ?
Überfischt ? Kann ich nicht bestätigen wenn ich an meiner Stelle fahre sind immer mindestens 2 Barsche drinn. Fische dort schon seit 3 Jahren und der kleinste Barsch wa bisher 42cm. Aber auch nur zwischen November und März.


----------



## Tim78 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Da muss ich hin, Kleinster Barsch 42cm ........;+
Angel ja auch schon lange in Holland und das überfischt na ja kann ich so auch nicht bestätigen . |kopfkrat
Außerdem Grenznah ist ganz Holland und ich hab da überall schon kleine barsche gefangen mach da wohl was falsch:vik:


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



majjo 666 schrieb:


> was meinst du mit nirgendwo ? ist noch alles zu mit Eis ?
> Überfischt ? Kann ich nicht bestätigen wenn ich an meiner Stelle fahre sind immer mindestens 2 Barsche drinn. Fische dort schon seit 3 Jahren und der kleinste Barsch wa bisher 42cm. Aber auch nur zwischen November und März.


 

2 Barsche. aahhh hhaa;-)  Das ist alles?#c

Früher hast de in Holland mind. 3 Zander + 5-8 Barsche an einem Tag gefangen.

Jetzt ist der Bestand sehr stark zurückgegangen. Eben überfischt.

Wenn 2 Barsche am Tag erfolgreich ist für dich ist das so. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## totaler Spinner (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



majjo 666 schrieb:


> nabend Jungs
> 
> kann mir einer sagen ob die Olderplass schon offen ist !!!???
> 
> Gruß Majjo


 
Ja ist offen. Der war wohl ganicht zugefroren. Die anderen waren am Fr. noch zu.


----------



## mauser (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Nirgendwo!!!
> 
> Holland ist total überfischt. Gerade auch die grenznahen Gebiete.
> 
> Such dir ein guten See in Deutschland. Fängst du deutlich mehr und musst nicht so weit fahren.


 

Kein Plan, und davon ganz viel#q#q#q#q

Poste doch einfach mal sinniges, und laß das gequatsche wo du doch eh keine Ahnung hast


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Holland ist total überfischt.
> 
> Such dir ein guten See in Deutschland. Fängst du deutlich mehr und musst nicht so weit fahren.


 
|bigeyes

Sorry, aber das ist totaler Schwachsinn......


----------



## eddyguru (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> 
> Sorry, aber das ist totaler Schwachsinn......


 

|good:#6

So nen Spruch hatte er letzte Woche schonmal abgelassen.Wahrscheinlich hatte er die letzten Trips geschneidert#c
Und wenn zwei Barsche +40cm am Tag für dich nicht genug sind,musst du ja nen richtiger Pro sein!|rolleyes
Obwohl ich glaube,dass Majjo noch nit oft an der Stelle fischen war.Ist ja Rekordverdächtig|kopfkrat

Trotzdem musst du nicht in jedem Tröd so nen ......... erzählen,dass die Gewässer überfischt sind.Das ist absolut nicht der Fall!Vielleicht nicht mal an einer Stelle fischen,wo man 5m mit dem Auto ranfahren kann|kopfkrat

greetz

Eddy|wavey:


----------



## totaler Spinner (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jungens, ihr habt ja alle Recht. Klar fängt man auch noch im Grenznahen Gebiet, aber nicht mehr so wie vor Jahren, und die Gegend ist auf jeden fall überfischt. Schaut euch mal dort im Sommer um, da komm ich mir vor wie im riesigen Forellenpuff. Oder im Winter die riesigen Flotten von Bootsanglern. Und hier im Board kann man doch wohl sehen das in Deutschland auch nicht schlechter gefangen wird als in NL. Ich würde nie nur zum angeln nach NL fahren.


----------



## eddyguru (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bei uns am Rhein fängt man aber auch nicht mehr,wie vor ein paar Jahren noch.Das ist halt shne einen größeren Aufwand und Vorbereitung ist halt nicht mehr viel zu holen.Tagesfänge von zehn oder mehr Raubfischen,sind mittlerweile vom Ufer sehr schwierig geworden,aber machbar!Es muss halt alles passen.
Wir können uns nicht beklagen,was das Zanderjahr ´08 angeht.

|wavey:


----------



## majjo 666 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo eddyguru

wie gesagt fische an der Stelle schon seit 3 Jahren und immer wenn ich nach Roermond zum fischen fahre immer zuerst an dieser Stelle und ich rede nur von dieser Stelle !! Achso in den 3 Jahren waren es zirka 40 Barsche mit 42+ aber nur von Nov-März

Gruß Majjo


----------



## eddyguru (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



majjo 666 schrieb:


> Hallo eddyguru
> 
> wie gesagt fische an der Stelle schon seit 3 Jahren und immer wenn ich nach Roermond zum fischen fahre immer zuerst an dieser Stelle und ich rede nur von dieser Stelle !! Achso in den 3 Jahren waren es zirka 40 Barsche mit 42+ aber nur von Nov-März
> 
> Gruß Majjo


 

Hi,

war auch nicht böse von mir gemeint!Nicht falsch verstehen.
Es ist schön zu hören,dass du solch ein heissen Spot gefunden hast.Hasse bestimmt auch nicht im Lotto gewonnen,sondern bestimmt für gearbeitet.Hoffen wir,du gehst mit dem Spot vernüftig um,dann wirst du auch in Zukunft schöne Barsche dort fangen.

greetz

Eddy#h


----------



## majjo 666 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

mit Sicherheit #6


----------



## Tim78 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Zitat von *Haifisch_Nico* 

 
_Holland ist total überfischt. 

Such dir ein guten See in Deutschland. Fängst du deutlich mehr und musst nicht so weit fahren.


Gerade wenn du mal wirklich leere Gewässer sehen willst bleib in Deutschland zumindest meine Hausgewässer (Ems bei Salzbergen z.b.) sind durch Kormoran und Überfischung im Vergleich zu vor 10 Jahren Fisch leer.
Selbst Tage langes suchen bringt dir vielleicht ein paar Barsche oder kleine Hechte:v
Auch der Dortmund -Ems-Kanal in der Höhe hat ohne Ende eingebüßt da kann ich doch besser nach neben an fahren wo die Welt NOCH in Ordnung oder sagen wir mal besser ist.

_


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Zitat von *Haifisch_Nico*
> 
> 
> _Holland ist total überfischt. _
> ...


 
Jeder muss mal seine Erfahrungen machen.

Viel Spass dabei.#h


----------



## Weed888 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

LOl jetzt schalte ich mich auch mal ein!!!

Also überfischt ist echt lächerlich! dieser haifisch_nico hört sich so an als wäre er ein forellenpuff angler der so verwöhnt ist und immer min 10 fische fängt!!!lol so 10x 20 cm forellen. echt hammer da ist anglen!?!?!?!? #q

also kann majjo nur unterstützen. ich fahre auch schon 2 jahre immer mal wieder mit ihm zum EDIT: PLUTOLAKE UND MILCHSTRASSENSEE und da gibt es hammertage aber auch schlechte und ich muss deutlich sagen dass ich persönlich raubfisch wesentlich besser EDIT: auf dem MOND fange als bei uns in Deutschland!!! Als bsp. hatte ich im Dezember 2007 nen Tag Mit 3 Hechten und 8 Barschen und ungelogen min 5 Barsche von 49 und 1 sogar 51 cm Majjo ist zeuge ! Also überfischt ist anders würde ich sagen! Zusätzlich gehen einem in der Schonzeit auch schon mal ein paar gute brassen und rotaugen in den kescher und wenn man die stellen kennt gehen auch döbel ganz gut!

Dazu muss ich sagen ich wohne am Rursee und da könnte man sagen das ist überfischt oder schlecht besetzt da geht nämlich meistens nix 

ALSO ES LEBE DIE ANGELEI IM WELTRAUM

Und immer schön CATCH & Release dann fängt man auch in 2 jahren nochwas
*
Alles ROTE edititiert nach powermikes Antwort*


----------



## goeddoek (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nun mal gaaanz ruhig hier |bigeyes

Ihr könnt gerne verschiedener Meinung sein - trotzdem wird ab hier wieder in vernünftigem Ton gepostet !!!

Allns kloor ?


----------



## powermike1977 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@weed888 - schade dass nach jedem aehnlichen beitrag die gebrueder catchinsky und releasekowkinsky jeden fisch verwerten...und mittlerweile-da mehr kontrollen in NL durchgefuehrt werden-die maas von der belgischen seite leerfischen. also, bitte mehr solcher berichte ueber gute faenge aus der region nordpol oder gar mars (nicht maas) verfassen .


----------



## Weed888 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ja das stimmt leider unsere osteuropäischen mitbürger sind echt nicht gut für den fischbestand in NL aber auch in DE. die kloppen leider alles klein was denen vor die flinte kommt. die sollten auch ne kleine prüfung für nl einführen dann würde die zahl derer schon stark dezimiert werden! bin letztens auch mal bei ner kontrolle gefragt worden ob ich deutscher bin, ich beantwortete dies mit ja. dann kam direkt die frage richtiger deutscher oder osteuropäer und zack sagte ich nein gebürtiger kölner und zack hättet ihr mal sehen sollen wie freundlich der auf einmal war. die haben schon starke probleme mit den kloppikovskis|supergri!!

ach ja @powermike Holland ist doch ÜBERFISCHT da fängt man nix mehr mein Bericht war reine UTOPIE auch an alle osteuropäer DA GEHT NIX MEHR


----------



## eddyguru (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nabend,

mal wat für den Haifisch,wie überfischt die Maas ziemlich Grenznah doch ist!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144126&page=13

Und heute gabs noch nen 80er Zander als Nachschlag!

gruß

Eddy|wavey:


----------



## goeddoek (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ all

Das es dort Probleme mit einigen Leuten verschiedener also auch deutscher Herkunft gibt, ist unbestritten.
Trotzdem - bitte hier keine Vorurteile und Pauschalierungen. Ich denke, ihr kennt die Boardregeln.

Also, weiter mit dem Thema "Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen"


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ein Kommentar abgegeben und jeder kennt mich mittlerweile.

Toll.|supergri:m


----------



## Wohlstandskind (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ist es wieder gut!?!?!?!?!?!?
man so macht das echt keinen spaß....
heute wurde ein 49cm barsch gefangen. nicht war geiser!!! war wohl einer der größten den ich je sehen werde.
und jetzt zum thema zurück!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wie siehts bei euch mit Fängen rund um die maas und die maasplassen aus?
wird haben die letzten zwei wochen echt nicht schlecht gefangen.
jetzt im moment ist leider ziemlich viel wasser aber auf den plassen ist das angeln gut möglich und nicht weniger erfolgreich!
schöne grüße philip


----------



## goeddoek (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin Philip |wavey:


49 cm ? Alle Achtung, das ist mal 'ne Hausnummer #6

Erzähl ein bisschen - weißt Du mehr ? Köder etc. :m


----------



## Wohlstandskind (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen,
war mit geiser unterwegs ne runde jiggen.
nachdem die flusse einen ziemlich hohen pegel haben und die strömung ganz schön zugenommen hat haben wir uns gestern überlegt mal die maasplassen zu befischen.
Nachdem ich einen grandiosen Hänger im Gebüsch hatte hörte ich nur noch "HAB' EINEN!!!"
Keine zwei minuten später sahen wir das der barsch, wie gesagt 49cm ein richtig stämmiges tier, sich den 12cm Gufi geschnappt hatte.
Aber eigentlich müsste der Geiser es selber erzählen.
Er stellt bestimmt auch noch ein foto rein.
Auf jedenfall einer der schönsten Fänge bisher.
Hiermit schöne grüße an den Fänger.  
Grüß philip


----------



## goeddoek (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke für die Info #h




Wohlstandskind schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich müsste der Geiser es selber erzählen.
> Er stellt bestimmt auch noch ein foto rein.
> Auf jedenfall einer der schönsten Fänge bisher.
> Hiermit schöne grüße an den Fänger.
> Grüß philip




Jepp - dickes Petri Heil , Geiser :m
Und spann uns nicht so auf die Folter


----------



## Weed888 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hier mal mein 51 cm BARSCH leider verfälscht das foto die reale größe ein wenig!


----------



## Wattwurm62 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wieso? Bist Du denn sonst größer?


----------



## mrmayo (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

toller Fisch #6


----------



## Geiser (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

nabend zusammen

Kann eigendlich nichts mehr sagen der Hängerman (wohlstandskind) hat schon alles gesagt aber guckten euch einfach mal an 

schönen gruß geiser


----------



## Khaos (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Geiser schrieb:


> nabend zusammen
> 
> Kann eigendlich nichts mehr sagen der Hängerman (wohlstandskind) hat schon alles gesagt aber guckten euch einfach mal an
> 
> schönen gruß geiser



Ihr wart net zufällig in Arcen an der Maas und habt dort gefischt oda ?


----------



## powermike1977 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

goiler fisch!
@mod-hab mich gehen lassen-sorry


----------



## goeddoek (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> goiler fisch!
> @mod-hab mich gehen lassen-sorry



Ich weiß von nix 

Schönes Wochenende allen Angelverrückten und dickes Petri Heil den beiden glücklichen Fängern #h


----------



## BSZocher (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin!
Noch Eis auf den Teichen?


----------



## krauthi (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ne  Arne  ist alles  frei
wasser hat 2,4 grad  und die Z´´is  stehen schon verdammt tief


----------



## BSZocher (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Na da will ich mal hoffen, das du auch nur auf dem Echolot nachgesehen hast wo die Zties stehen.... 

Danke für die Antwort #6


----------



## krauthi (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

klaro #6


----------



## totaler Spinner (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Klar stehen die Fische jetzt tief, der Wasserspiegel ist ja auch rasant gestiegen.#q#q#q

Bei Borgharen ist der Wasserstand die letzten 2 Tage um fast 4m gestiegen. Die Wasserdurchfuhr betrug dort heute 1100m3/s, normal sind ca. 250m3/s. 
Die kommende Woche soll der Wasserstand dann langsam wieder fallen.


----------



## Wohlstandskind (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ahhhhhhh HOCHWASSER,
angeln vom Ufer nahezu unmöglich!!!
wie lange meint ihr bleibt das noch so?
schönen sonntagabend noch,
philip


----------



## Möchtegernmal... (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War gestern in Linne und hab schöne Bilder von der offenen
Schleuse gemacht. Angeln vom Ufer ist unmöglich, da kein
Ufer mehr da ist. Die Seen sind so gut wie frei, aber da stehen jetzt alle Bäume unter Wasser und mehr wie Blätter und Gras hab ich mit dem GuFi nicht rausgeholt.
Da waren die mit den Booten besser dran.


----------



## Wohlstandskind (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

guten morgen,

hat einer ne ahnung wie der pegel im Moment ist????
Wollte heute oder morgen nochmal los. wäre nett wenn einer kurz ne info postet

schöne grüße philip


----------



## Weed888 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi ja also in roermond ist der pegel jedenfalls fast normal nur die strömung einen tick stärker als sonst! war mittwoch dort aber bis auf die kanäle und die maas war alles zugefroren sogAR DIE OOLDERPLAS

EDIT: war auch vom ufer gigng ganz gut die angelei aber konnte nur einen  zander von etwas über 70cm überreden


----------



## Wohlstandskind (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

morgen, 
das ging aber wieder mal flott.
war am sonntag in ool und mehr als nasse füße bekam man nicht 
danke, dann werde ich später mal einen versuch starten.
werde dann mal berichten.
gruß philip


----------



## totaler Spinner (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Weed888 schrieb:


> aber bis auf die kanäle und die maas war alles zugefroren sogAR DIE OOLDERPLAS


 
|kopfkratSeltsam, ich war am ende der letzten harten Frostperiode dort, der Oolerplas war als einzigster nicht gefroren. Fahre heut nach Roermond, wollte eigentlich mal wieder mit dem Boot zum Zuidplas.:c


----------



## Weed888 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ja hätten wir auch nicht gedacht aber leider ist die oolderplas so gut wie garnicht zu befischen denke an anderen seen ist es ähnlich


----------



## Wohlstandskind (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Weed888 schrieb:


> in roermond ist der pegel jedenfalls fast normal nur die strömung einen tick stärker als sonst!



hey zusammen,
war glaube ich leicht untertrieben.
war eben unterwegs aber überall nur hoher wasserstand + strömung...
wird also denke ich noch was dauern bis die zurück geht

schöne grüße philip


----------



## spinner1980 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo zusammen |wavey:
hab letzet woche meine maasplassenkarte bekommen.
habe danach im netz gelesen das eine liste mit gewässern zu dieser karte gehört. die war bei mir nicht dabei. die normale landesweite liste von 2007 und ein dünneres zusatzbuch von 2009 war dabei. mein händler meint das sei alles was dazu gehört. wie ist das bei euch meine plassenkarte besteht nur aus einer etwa postkartengrossen faltkarte in rosa. 


vielen dank im voraus!#6


----------



## Siff-Cop (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



spinner1980 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen |wavey:
> hab letzet woche meine maasplassenkarte bekommen.
> habe danach im netz gelesen das eine liste mit gewässern zu dieser karte gehört. die war bei mir nicht dabei. die normale landesweite liste von 2007 und ein dünneres zusatzbuch von 2009 war dabei. mein händler meint das sei alles was dazu gehört. wie ist das bei euch meine plassenkarte besteht nur aus einer etwa postkartengrossen faltkarte in rosa.
> 
> ...



HAllo 
bei mir war die Liste der Gewässer der Massplassen 2009 dabei.
Sprich die postkartengrossen faltkarte in rosa und die Liste in weiß.


----------



## krauthis7 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

war auch nochmal raus 
4 zander einer von 83cm und ein 50er barsch


----------



## sascha76 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

dickes petri


----------



## Wohlstandskind (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

petri


----------



## Geiser (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

so waren grade noch mal am kanal und an der maas aber da tut sich noch immer nix und die strömung inner maas wird auch kein bisschen besser ..................#q


----------



## majjo 666 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Olderplass frei vom Eis ?????


----------



## Alexilallas (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Würd mich auch interessieren |kopfkrat


----------



## Alexilallas (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,

Oolderplas ist wieder frei von Eis, nur in ein paar Einmündungen war noch etwas Eis.

Ich war am Samstag mit der Spinnrute unterwegs, hab aber nichts fangen können.

Kennt jemand von euch zufällig eine Slippstelle auf der Oolder?

Wir hatten am Ende von Herten am Kreisel geparkt, dort hat man wegen das Zauns leider keine Möglichkeit ein Boot ins Wasser zu schieben.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Benno86 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallöchen,
wollte mal nachfragn ob hier eigetnlich auch jemand auf freidfische geht^^ bzw. welche arten Eigetlich schon in der Maas gefangen worden sind.
MIch würd intereseiren ob auch schon Schleien gefangen wurden.
Ist es vielleciht sinnvoller bei dem schlechten Wetter eher an den Plaassen angeln zu gehn als direkt an der Maas?
Grüße


----------



## alex-racer (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Benno86 schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> wollte mal nachfragn ob hier eigetnlich auch jemand auf freidfische geht^^ bzw. welche arten Eigetlich schon in der Maas gefangen worden sind.
> MIch würd intereseiren ob auch schon Schleien gefangen wurden.
> Ist es vielleciht sinnvoller bei dem schlechten Wetter eher an den Plaassen angeln zu gehn als direkt an der Maas?
> Grüße


 
Hallo,

ich angele zimlich oft auf friedfisch, karpfen, brassen, rotaugen,
und in der mass kommt eigentlich alles an weißfischen vor 
schleie habe ich aber noch keine gefangen #c
aber karpfen, richtig schöne schuppis, da geht die post ab karpfen aus der maas, mein lieber scholli :q

karneval gehts aber auf zander vom boot aus, freue mich schon risig drauf

gruß alex


----------



## Geiser (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi

wollte dieses ja auch mal in der maas auf karpfen gehen nur weiß noch net was ich genau für köder nehemen soll und wo ich die karpfen überhaupt finde vlt kanste mir da mal weiter helfen 

gruß simon


----------



## Benno86 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

würde mich auch mal interessieren bin zwar nich so der karpfenfan aber ich denk mal mit Mais z.B. hat man auch schonmal welche als Beifang^^
also im prinzip kann man mit allen Ködern alles fangen^^ haben mitllerweile mit mais und maden Aale,Brassen, ein kleines Rotauge, und einen Döbel gefangen^^
hm ich hatte sogar mal nen biss auf eine Wurm forellenteog kombi^^ allerdings hab ich diesen fisch verloren und ihc ärger mich bis heut drüber weil ich gern gewusst hätte was es war^^
Kann mit jemand auch mal tipps geben zum Spinnen bzw. mit Gummifischen? glaub ich bin zu doof dafür. . .
naja wie gesagt Grundsätzlich kann man mit allen Ködern fangen^^


----------



## Geiser (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

mhhh dachte eigendlich das mit boilies zuversuchen nur mais würd natürlich auch gehen nur die frage ist jetzt noch..........     WO ???????


und zum spin  was soll ich dazu sagen momentan sind helle farben sehr angesagt und am besten gummi das du schön an tiefe stellen ran kommst 

gruß geiser


----------



## Benno86 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So es ist seit langem wieder soweit wir versuchen morgen unser Glück mal mit dem Feedern an einem von denn kleineren Plaassen vielleicht lässt isch ja nochmal was verhaften, nachdem die letzen Tage immer Schneider waren . . .
ersatte morgen abend mal bericht:vik:
Grüße


----------



## Benno86 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Öhm ja Schneidertag^^ aber einer mit schönem Wetter abe der Visplas war noch zur hälfe mit ner riesen Eisplatte bedeckt...
Hat jemand tipps zum Feedern bei den temperaturen^^


----------



## pike347 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hola zusammen.
 War letzten samstag auch noch mal and der mass in roermond unterwegs. Und bin endlich mal kein Schneider geblieben. War aber auch hart erkämpft , hat echt wie aus eimern geregnet und der wind gab den rest dazu.#t#t
 Als meine kumpels und ich schon fast das handtuch werfen wollten bekamm ich kurz vor fünf plötzlich einen schönen biss auf meinen knallgelben kopyto höchstens 5 meter vom ufer entfernt. Dachte zuerst an einen hecht , aber nachkurzem drill glitt dann ein schöner zander in meinen kescher:vik::vik:.
Scheinbar hatten wir einen gute stelle gefunden. Mein kumpel und ich bekamen noch zwei weitere bisse , die leider vor der landung das weite suchten. Mich wundert nur das die zander in realativ flachen wasser gebissen haben?;+;+ sollten doch normalerweise ziemlich tief stehen . Naja war auf jedenfall ein guter tripp. Habe ein bild als anhang dra gehängt.
So Wünsche allen ein kräftiges 

Petri Heil !!!!:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Raubfischfischer (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mahlzeit zusammen.
War heute morgen an der Maas bei Roermond, kann aber leider nichts positves berichten. Die Strömung war sehr stark und selbst Futterkörbe von 150gr. lagen nach nicht mal einer Minute am Ufer. Haben dann den Platz gewechselt und sind zum Olderplaas. Nach weiteren Stunden ohne Biss sind wir dann klitschnass nach Hause. Also ich werde wirklich erst wieder los starten wenns wärmer wird. Habe dann kurz auch noch mal mit nem Bekannten gesprochen der da auf seinem Boot wohnt und der sagte mir das es ihn nicht wundert da es wohl selbst bei den Berufsfischern mau aussieht und allgemein sehr wenig gefangen wird. 
Wenn sich was tut sagt Bescheid.
mfG


----------



## Trivalvefrank (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo alle zusammen,
Ja,dem kann ich nur zustimmen.Wr am Sonntag an denCampingplätzen de Weerd,.Es war unglaublich viel Strömung sodas die Futterkörbe keine Chance hatten länger liegenzubleiben.Ich hoffe das legt sich bald..
Petri Heil#6


----------



## Benno86 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wir wollten nächste Woche mal wieder unser Glück versuchen wird ja jetzt doch gut wärmer. . . 
hat denn hier keiner was positives zu melden was friedfisch bzw Feedern etc. angeht?
ach ja wollte mal probieren zu stipppen mit ner 9m Rute lohnt sich das schon an der Maas selbst alles?


----------



## Benno86 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich nerv nochmal^^
Naja also wenn jemand weiß ob man momentan an der Maas oder den Plaasen besser fängt bei Stevensweert bzw. sonst Tipps hat fürs friedfischangeln im moment wär ich sehr dankbar weil ich innerhalb der nächsten Tage fahren wollte und nicht weiß ob lieber an den See bzw. Maas selber und leiebr Ufernah oder weiter draußen.
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar um mal nicht als Schneider nach hause zu fahren.
Danke im voraus#6


----------



## Möchtegernmal... (3. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mir gehts genauso.
3x Maas und nichts gefangen.#q
Maasplassen hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Da laufen mir auch zu viele schwarze Kühe rum, da hab ich kein vertrauen zu.#t

Aber für ein paar Tips wäre ich auch dankbar.#6


----------



## Speedfisher (3. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo!
Mal ne Frage:
Bei wieviel Metern liegt der normale Wasserstand der Maas bei Venlo?
Und gibt es eine Seite wo man die Wassertemperatur der Maas in diesem Gebiet nachlesen kann?
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!
Lg,
Dennis


----------



## Criss81 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin zusammen,

werde Donnerstag früh zum Oolerplaasen zum Feedern fahren.
Werde berichten wie es war. 


Grüße
Chris


----------



## * Julian * (3. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo alle zusammen

mal eine andere frage kennt jemand von euch eine günstige unterkunft ( bungalow etc. ) an der maas ? 

gruß julian |wavey:


----------



## theundertaker (4. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wenn das Wetter nicht noch schlechte angesagt wird, dann wird dieses Wochenende mein Einstandswochenende für dieses Jahr....ich will mal wieder mit totem KöFi ansitzen und danach noch ne Runde auf Friedfische angeln....bin mal gespannt, ob sich was tut...

Euch anderen auch viel Glück, falls ihr fahrt....wenn ich unterwegs war, werde ich euch auch von meiner Seite berichten, ob sich was tut. (was ja nicht viel zu sagen hat XDXD)

Viele Grüße
TheUndertaker


----------



## Wattwurm62 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das Wetter wirste knicken können. Wird wieder kalt und regnerisch.. Der Winter ist noch nicht vorbei...leider...


----------



## theundertaker (4. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jap, haste wohl recht Wattwurm, aber vielleicht kann ich ja eine einigermaßen "ruhige" Zeit am We abpassen, wo man für ein paar Stündchen die Rute ins kühle Nass schwingen kann.


----------



## kennealletricks (4. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Raubfischfischer schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen.
> 
> Wollte hier ein Thema einrichten für Einträge zu aktuellen Fangmeldungen und Tipps rund um das Angeln in und um Roermond herum. Habe schon viele Leute in Roermond kennengelernt, die regelmäßig dort Angeln. Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere ein paar gute Tipps und Fangmeldungen auf Lager.
> Ich selbst beobachte seit ca. einem Jahr z.B. die Temperatur, Mondphasen, Windrichtung...Hat jm. hierzu eine Meinung?
> ...


hi,gehe seit ca.20 jahren in roermond angeln kenne viele gute angelstellen.leider komme ich in letzter zeit nicht mehr so oft da hin da ich kein fahrzeug habe.naja vielleicht lernt man sich ja mal kennen und kann mal zusammen fahren.   gruss tom


----------



## theundertaker (4. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dazu musst du natürlich auch verraten, mit welchen Methoden du angelst und woher du überhaupt bist und vielleicht noch wie alt du bist. "Ansonsten kann doch keiner was mit dir anfangen." ;-)

Gruß


----------



## Speedfisher (4. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Speedfisher schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Mal ne Frage:
> Bei wieviel Metern liegt der normale Wasserstand der Maas bei Venlo?
> Und gibt es eine Seite wo man die Wassertemperatur der Maas in diesem Gebiet nachlesen kann?
> ...


 

Kann mir niemand helfen?;+


----------



## Benno86 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Am 4.3. nochmal an der Maas gewesen aber nada. . .
naja abwarten nächste woche soll es am We angeblich 15°c werden vielleciht dann nochmal los vorher nich erst wenns warm ist. . .


----------



## powermike1977 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

heute an der maas endlich meinen ersten 2009'er fisch gefangen. einen 40er hecht auf rapala wobbler. der gute sass voll mit parasieten, hat sich wohl im schlaf falsch umgedreht-aber hing gut an der vorderlippe. sehr geil endlich mal wieder was gefangen zu haben!
gruss,
mike


----------



## theundertaker (5. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

dann mal petri zu dem kleinen ;-)


----------



## totaler Spinner (8. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nach zahlreichen erfolgslosen versuchen an Köfis/Friedfisch zu kommen, habe ich es einige male mit frischen Sardinen auf Raubfisch versucht. Ohne Erfolg. Beim Spinnen lief auch nichts.:c Letzte Woche hab ich paar gefrorene Köfis bekommen. Darauf biss vorigen Sonntagnachmittag bei schönem Wetter ein Zander, 68cm, in ca. 8m Tiefe. Der Köfi lag gute 18 Std. im Wasser. Mit einem Biss hab ich gar nicht mehr gerechnet.

@Speedfisher
Ich glaub der normale Sommerpegel bei Venlo liegt um die 1120cm über NAP;+. Wenn ich den korrekten Wert finde poste ich noch mal. 

Es gibt eine Messstation der Wasserqualität in Eijsden bei Maastricht. Dort wird auch die Wassertemperatur angegeben:

http://www.aqualarm.nl/default_dl.html


----------



## theundertaker (10. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petri zum Zander...ich versuche mein Glück am We auch wieder....vielleicht klappts ja diesmal auch mal wieder bei mir...letztes Mal lag das Blei wahrscheinlich im Kraut, wodurch der Zander Widerstand gespürt hat...ich habe nämlich n Batzen Kraut rausgeleiert...naja diese Woche klappts, bin mir sicher XDXD

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## totaler Spinner (11. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wer jetzt schon übers Kraut meckert ist doch ein Weichei.:q Ist doch bloß abgestorbenes Zeug vom Vorjahr. Mir graust es schon vorm Sommer. Die letzten Jahre ist der Krautbewuchs immer größer geworden.:v Werde mir fürs Uferangeln ne Spule mit extra starker Schnur bespulen, habe voriges Jahr paar Fische im Kraut verloren.
Dieses We wird sicher gut, vor allem der Samstag, lekker 14°, kaum regen, nur etwas windig. Der Wasserstand wird sich hoffentlich im Rahmen halten, in Eifel und Ardennen liegt jedenfalls kein Schnee. Ab Mitte nächster Woche besteht zumindest die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass der Winter noch mal wieder kommt.|uhoh:


----------



## theundertaker (11. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja, hab mich nur geärgert, dass ich das erste Mal dieses Jahr angeln war und dann das Kraut direkt n Strich durch die Rechnung macht...^^ Klar, der Krautbewuchs wird natürlich im Sommer bzw. Herbst wieder absolut krass werden....müssen wir halt durch ne....^^

Samstag is echt geiles Wetter...mal gucken, ob ich da auch mal losziehe....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Criss81 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin Leute,

ich hätte da mal nen paar Fragen, die Ihr als Maas/Plaasen Angler wohl am besten beantworten könnt.

Ich bin total dem Spinnfischen verfallen, nur war ich bisher nur am Oolderplaas, Zuidplaas und Julianakanal. 

Vor der Schonzeit und dem Kunstköderverbot möchte ich noch mal an die Maas. Nun hab ich nur eine Spinnrute 2,70 Wg 20-40g. Passt das, oder braucht ich für die Maas was stärkeres?

Zielfische sind Zander, Rapfen und vorallem Barsche.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch ne Kombo (bis 200€) für die Maas empfehlen? Fische hauptsächlich Gummis, zu den Gewichten kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich ja bisher noch nicht an der Maas geangelt habe .

Weiterhin suche ich immernoch Kontakt zu anderen Maas/Kanal/Plaasen Anglern mit denen man vielleicht mal zusammen losziehen kann. Komme aus dem Raum Düren.
Bin neben dem Spinnfischen auch begeisteter Feederangler, bisher aber nur am Stuwmeer(Kerkrade). 

Hoffe ihr helft mir weiter,
grüße
Chris


----------



## powermike1977 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi,
da wg nicht immer wg ist, kann sie passen. zumindest die laenge finde ich passt. fische selber eine rute mit von 2,70m und wg 10-50...also haben wir die gleiche quersumme . 
mike


----------



## marca (15. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich war gestern das erste mal dieses Jahr wieder los.
Nach zwei verschlagenen Zandern(war wohl noch im Winterschlaf) hatte ich diesen netten Beifang auf weißen Twister.
An der 40gr. Speedmaster ein netter Drill!


----------



## powermike1977 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

alter schwede marca,
bin fassungslos! was hast du in den ersten drill-sekunden/ minuten gedacht was da dran war?


----------



## theundertaker (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Fazit Samstag und Sonntag - keine Fische im Wasser gewesen ;-) Haben alle Urlaub im Meer gemacht...


----------



## marca (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Erst habe ich an Wels gedacht,nach zehn Minuten an einen gehakten Taucher.
Aber dann kam das Schweinchen mal an die Oberfläche,und dann wars klar.


----------



## alex-racer (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

petri marca schöner karpfen, sieht aus wie ein julianakanal karpfen |supergri

übrigens deine HP geht nicht mehr !


@theundertaker
du wirst an deinem hotspot wo du auf zander gehst zur zeit nix fangen ist halt einfach zu flach dort, und außerdem fangen die zander jetzt an zu poppen :q.
warte mal ab nach der schonzeit, dann gehts da wieder ab fängst dann auch wieder deine fische dort

gruß alex


----------



## marca (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

"Meine" Homepage ist ja "Unsere",also eigentlich die von meinem Freund Holger.
Der ist nun in die Internetdiaspora(Eifel) gezogen und hat dort wohl keinen ordentliche Zugang.
Er arbeitet dran.
@alex, kennst du die Karpfen in Holland denn alle persönlich?


----------



## dc1981 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



alex-racer schrieb:


> außerdem fangen die zander jetzt an zu poppen :q.
> 
> gruß alex


 

Hi,
das die das jetzt schon machen find ich ne schweinerei


hätten die damit nicht warten können bis wir wenigstens einen verhaftet hätten.#q

Grüße Daniel


----------



## alex-racer (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



marca schrieb:


> "Meine" Homepage ist ja "Unsere",also eigentlich die von meinem Freund Holger.
> Der ist nun in die Internetdiaspora(Eifel) gezogen und hat dort wohl keinen ordentliche Zugang.
> Er arbeitet dran.
> @alex, kennst du die Karpfen in Holland denn alle persönlich?


 
natürlich kenne ich jeden karpfen in holland, bin ja der karpfenflüsterer :vik:


----------



## marca (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Für mich war das in diesen Gefielden der erste Kontakt.
Muss ich aber auch nicht mehr haben.
Ein 18 Pfund Zander wäre mir lieber!!


----------



## alex-racer (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

jo 18 pfund zander wäre natürlich super gewesen, ihr habt aber ja in der vergangenheit schon super zander gefangen.

habe mim holger schon gemailt, hat mir einige tips über kerkrade gegeben, und habe auch dort prompt schöne karpfen fangen können.

wo ist der holgen den da in die eifel hingezogen, ist ja teilweise wirklich am arsch der welt.


gruß alex


----------



## marca (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Kerkrade ist immer unsere Homebase wärend der Schonzeit.
Können gerne mal zusammen da fischen.
Holger hängt jetzt in Lammersdorf....


----------



## theundertaker (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hmm....einen biss hatte ich ja auf köfi das eine wochenende....kann also schon klappen, würde nicht sagen, dass gar keine chancen bestehen...^^

ich versuche trotzdem mein bestes...

euch auch noch viel glück

viele grüße
Thomas


----------



## Knödel (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hmmm mit köfi? Wird schwer den zu releasen dann oder?


----------



## theundertaker (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich release nicht....und ich diskutiere hier jetzt auch nicht drüber....lass diese sprüche doch bitte, weil das wieder ausartet!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## dc1981 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Knödel schrieb:


> hmmm mit köfi? Wird schwer den zu releasen dann oder?


 
den Köfi releasen!?!? LOL 

also wenn etwas in passender größe gebissen hat würde ich den auch mitnehmen.
ist ja eigentlich auch der sinn des angelns. *NAHRUNGSBESCHAFFUNG*

Grüße Daniel


----------



## alizander1 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> ich release nicht....und ich diskutiere hier jetzt auch nicht drüber....lass diese sprüche doch bitte, weil das wieder ausartet!
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


 
Sehe ich genau so, mach nen extra Thread auf.Da kannste denn über Catch&Release diskutieren.

Gruss
Alex


----------



## goeddoek (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



alizander1 schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so, mach nen extra Thread auf.Da kannste denn über Catch&Release diskutieren.
> 
> Gruss
> Alex




Wohl gesprochen, Alex #6

Ist wisst Bescheid, näch Jungs ?


----------



## Knödel (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ach so, ich dachte er wird dann released. Kein problem.


----------



## alex-racer (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo,

was ist released ?

eine neue montage so wie drop shot oder so |supergri



gruß alex


----------



## theundertaker (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ja goeddek...ich weiß, dass man bei dir nix sagen darf, sonst bekommt man ja wieder für nix eine verwarnung...wir wissen natürlich bescheid...deshalb lass ichs lieber bleiben, bevor du mich wieder angreifen kannst und spaß hast...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## goeddoek (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin Thomas |wavey:

Da Du meinst, anstatt mir 'ne PN zu schreiben, das Ganze hier zu machen, will ich Dir auch auf dem gleichen Wege antworten.
Auch wenn's Off Topic ist.

1. Geht es darum, hier nicht noch ein C&R Unterthema aufzumachen. Wie das Thema heißt, hast Du sicherlich der Überschrift entnommen. Wie schreibst Du selbst so treffend: "..lass diese sprüche doch bitte, weil das wieder ausartet! "
Nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben.

2. Hast Du von mir noch nie 'ne Verwarnung bekommen.

3. Habe ich weder Spaß daran irgend jemanden "anzugreifen", noch hier den Kindergärtner zu geben.

Und als Schlusswort: JEDER darf hier seine Meinung kundtun, wenn's den Boardregeln entspricht. Die solltest Du dir vielleicht auch mal zu Gemüte führen.

Bist Du der Meinung, von einem Mod ungerecht behandelt worden zu sein, stehts Dir zu, das zu klären. Hol hier aber bitte nicht Wochen oder Monate später zum Rundumschlag aus und unterlasse diese Unterstellungen.

Alles weitere gerne per PN und ab hier weiter zum Thema in gewohnt kameradschaftlichem Ton :m


----------



## theundertaker (17. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin ^^

1. richtig so
2. ich glaube doch, aber ist ja unwichtig...
3. gibt hier schon n paar, denen das Spaß macht

per PN klären...klar....so wie ich das schon ein paar mal versucht habe; aber man kann mit einigen Mods hier sowieso nix klären, die geben sich nur stur...das war jetzt mein Schlusswort und nun weiter zum Thema Fischen in Holland =))

@goeddek: Kannst du mir eigentlich sagen, warum meine Signatur raus ist, die ich mal eingestellt hatte? (war n Hinweis auf ne andere Anglerseite...) Danke schon mal...
-------------------------------------------------------------
Ich hoffe mal, dass das Wetter bald besser wird, sodass sich das Feedern mal wieder lohnt...aber soll ja schon wieder kälter werden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



> @goeddek: Kannst du mir eigentlich sagen, warum meine Signatur raus ist, die ich mal eingestellt hatte?


Ich kanns:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=136268


----------



## Benno86 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wollt mal fragen ob jemadn ne ungefähre Ahnung hat wie man von der Temperatur der Maas aus die Temperatur in dem Plaassen schließen kann^^ wird ja da was wäremer sein das Wasser...
da es jetzt langsam recht warm wir will ich nächste Woche nochmal mein Glück versuchen mit Feedern auf Weißfisch.
die müssten ja langsam echt mal was tun^^


----------



## theundertaker (17. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hmm....danke Thomas9904...das war mir so nicht bewusst...

Gruß
Auch-Thomas


----------



## totaler Spinner (17. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich hab dieses Jahr mein ersten Köfi gefangen.:vik: Nach einigen erfolglosen versuchen mit der Stippe in 1m-5m Tiefe wurde an einer leichten Spinnangel ein dünnes Vorfach mit 18ner Haken und paar leichten Klemmbleien montiert. Mit Einzelmade als Köder ging’s dann auf Grund in ca. 8m Tiefe. Bald kamen die ersten Zupfer und die Maden waren immer abgelutscht. Hätten ja auch Brassen sein Können. Bald hatte ich ein 8cm Rotauge am Haken. Das war leider der einzigste Köfi den ich erwischen konnte, auch eine Montage mit Laufpose und Köder knapp über den Grund brachte nichts mehr obwohl eindeutig Fisch da war.Der Köfi kam natürlich sofort an die Raubfischrute aber diesmal wollte nichts großes beißen.




totaler Spinner schrieb:


> @Speedfisher
> Ich glaub der normale Sommerpegel bei Venlo liegt um die 1120cm über NAP;+. Wenn ich den korrekten Wert finde poste ich noch mal.


Ich hab im Wateralmanak nachgeschaut, dort stand nichts vom Normalpegel Venlo Maas drin. Dort ist aber die Höhe einer Venloer Brücke angegeben als H SP +10,90m (=21,75 NAP)
Also Durchfahrtshöhe = Höhe Staupegel + 10,90m = 21,75m über Normaal Amsterdams Peil. Zieht man jetzt von den 21,75m die 10,90m Brückenhöhe ab kommt man auf einen gemittelten Staupegel von 10,85m, bzw.1085cm NAP.
Ich weiß nur nicht wo ich die 1120cm herhabe, eventuell im Zusammenhang damit dass der Maaspegel bald um ca. 30cm erhöht werden soll.


----------



## micha1581 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen, 

weiß vielleicht jemand, wo man im Raum Maasbracht und Umgebung kostenlos Boote slippen kann?

Gruß und Petri Heil
micha


----------



## Speedfisher (18. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



totaler Spinner schrieb:


> Ich hab dieses Jahr mein ersten Köfi gefangen.:vik: Nach einigen erfolglosen versuchen mit der Stippe in 1m-5m Tiefe wurde an einer leichten Spinnangel ein dünnes Vorfach mit 18ner Haken und paar leichten Klemmbleien montiert. Mit Einzelmade als Köder ging’s dann auf Grund in ca. 8m Tiefe. Bald kamen die ersten Zupfer und die Maden waren immer abgelutscht. Hätten ja auch Brassen sein Können. Bald hatte ich ein 8cm Rotauge am Haken. Das war leider der einzigste Köfi den ich erwischen konnte, auch eine Montage mit Laufpose und Köder knapp über den Grund brachte nichts mehr obwohl eindeutig Fisch da war.Der Köfi kam natürlich sofort an die Raubfischrute aber diesmal wollte nichts großes beißen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke!!#6


----------



## Criss81 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So gebe mal kurz nen kleinen Fangbericht vom letzten Wochenende..war an meinem neuen "Stammplaasen" auf Erkundungstour und durfte meinen ersten Barsch (und bisher einzigen in meiner jungen Anglerkarriere fangen :k:q:vik:)


Leider bekommt ich kein besseres Foto mit 85kb hochgeladen.

So am We gehst wieder los.

Grüße Chris


----------



## Benno86 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hm kann keiner was dazu sagen wies bezüglich Weißfisch auf Feeder ind der Gegend von Stein / Stevensweert aussieht? bzw. wo man gut hinkann und an der Maas selbst nich soviel strömung hat oder villeciht doch lieber an die Plaassen geht?
BIn ihc der einzige Depp der Feedern geht?^^:vik:#h


----------



## Checco (19. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich glaub nich das du der einzige bist der feedern geht, habe vorgestern noch 5 Leute in Asselt gesehen die da Futterkörbe durch die Gegend schmissen. In den Kanälen wird im Moment auch viel gestippt und gefeedert.
Ich würd mich an deiner Stelle an eine Kanal oder an einen Maassee setzen und da die Körbe baden, werd ich in der Schonzeit auch so machen.


----------



## Wehrwolf85 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin moin,ich bin neu hier im forum und suche anschluss an angler die die maas befischen.wusste nicht in welchem thread ich es schreiben sollte dachte das passt hier rein ^^.zielfische wäre bei mir irrelewand,da ich auf fast alles angel(catch/relase selbst verständlich).wäre klasse wenn mir jemand noch ein paar tricks beibringen könnt.angel papiere für belgien und holland alle vorhanden


----------



## majjo 666 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

kann mir jemand sagen wie es mit dem Wasserstand in der Olderplass ausschaut !???


----------



## Knödel (20. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hooch


----------



## powermike1977 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

in maastricht scheint sich die sache so langsam zu beruhigen


----------



## Criss81 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich war gestern am Oolder, da ich das erste Jahr dahin fahre kann ich leider nichts zum Normalstand sagen. War jedenfalls gut zu beangeln. 

grüße Chris


----------



## Benno86 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

SO ich hoffe das ich morgen oder übermorgen nochmal losfahr.
Hat schonmal jemand erfahrung oberhalt der staumauer bei Linne gemacht bzw hat dieses jahr shcon jemand erfolgreich gefeedert bzw auf freidfisch in der Gegend geangelt?
Bei uns war es bis jetzt immer sehr mau#c


----------



## theundertaker (23. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hmm...ich würde beim Feedern auch gerne mal was fangen ^^ Schon 3 Mal versucht und nix hat geklappt...ich glaube, ich muss mir irgend n Notfallplan einfallen lassen ;-)


----------



## Wohlstandskind (24. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Waren vor zwei wochen oberhalb linne,
aber außer einen vorsichtigen Zupfer der keinen fisch gebracht hatte hatten wir auch kein glück.
Mal sehen wann die ersten fangmeldungen hier eingehen
schöne grüße wohlstandskind


----------



## ManesX87 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin, klink mich auch mal hier ein#h

Fahren morgen an den oolder und gucken mal wie es dort aussieht. Einmal noch bevor die Schonzeit anfängt... Gebe dann abends bescheid wie es war.

gruß Manes


----------



## ManesX87 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

sooo....

vorgestern und heute am oolder gewesen. Wetter war super, sonst alles schneider. Wasserstand ist immernoch hoch, aber die die maas stellenweise wieder beangelbar. Keinen einzigen fisch gesehen, nicht mal ein fischchen....war auch dieses jahr das erste ma am oolder...war jemand von euch schon öfters da, kann mir sagen obs an mir oder den fischen liegt, dass wir wieder nichts gehakt haben???

gruß, manes


----------



## theundertaker (30. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich befürchte an den Fischen selber und an der Stellenwahl...aber mach dir nix draus, so fahre ich auch in der letzten Zeit nach Hause...^^


----------



## ManesX87 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hmmm.....also ich muss schon gestehen, dass ich vom angeln in der praxis nicht allzuviel ahnung habe....habe letzten september erst wieder angefangen nach knapp 10 jahren pause und war früher nur an den forellenteichen meines Opas, was mit nem Gewässer wie dem Oolder oderder Maas, auch nichts zu tun hat. 
Wollte auf Hecht gehen und habe dafür viele gute stellen gefunden, zumindest denmach was in büchern steht^^...aber die scheinen wirklich alle noch ziemlich lethargisch zu sein...am besten einfach noch was abwarten.|uhoh:


----------



## krauthi (1. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ManesX87 schrieb:


> Wollte auf Hecht gehen |uhoh:


 alleine für diese aussage  müsste man dir  die Hollandpapiere wieder abnehmen 

bevor ich an ein neues gewässer   zumal noch in einem anderen land  angeln fahre  mach ich mich schlau  über  geltene gesetze  und regeln    
und wenn du das gemacht hättest wäre dir bestimmt aufgefallen  das  der Hecht    seit  dem 01.03   unter schonzeit ist #q#q


----------



## ManesX87 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Entschuldigung bitte!

Habe mir das schon alles durchgelesen!
Das ist allerding was her und ich dachte Hecht hätte wie Barsch und Zander erst ab dem ersten April Schonzeit. Ich halte mich an die Regeln, habe nur eben EINMAL nicht aufgepasst. Unwissenheit schützt ja vor Strafe nicht, aber dieser Fehler wird mir Dank deiner netten Erinnerung nicht nochmal passieren.

Also werd ich mich wohl, ungeachtet deines unfreundlichen Tones, bei dir bedanken müssen.


----------



## krauthi (1. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

sorry wenn das so unfreundlich rüber gekommen   ist  aber  das ist das problem an geschrieben worte   das weiß man nie wie  die  gemeint sind


----------



## ManesX87 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

jup, da gebe ich dir recht Dann haben wir das ja geklärt#6


----------



## theundertaker (1. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Am Sonntag gehts wieder ab zum Angeln....vielleicht kann man ja dann bei diesem schönen Wetter den ein oder anderen Fisch an den Haken bekommen....ich wünsche euch auch viel glück fürs we....

Berichtet einfach mal, wie's bei euch ausgesehen hat...

viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Benno86 (3. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja bei mir gehts morgen also Samstag los bei dem Wetter also das wiurd schon was beißen die Brassen sollten eigetnlich auch langsam aktiv werden ^^
Viel Spaß fürs WE^^#6


----------



## theundertaker (3. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wünsche auch viel Spaß...mal sehen, ob jemand am We Erfolg hat. ;-)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Benno86 (4. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So waren heut an einem von den Plaassen da die Maas anscheinend immer noch hochwasser hat^^
Ergebnis na 5 Stunden oder so 1 versemmelter Biss und 2 schöne Brassen mit 50cm / 1.8kg und 49cm/ 1.5 kg^^
vielleicht lad ich die Fotos noch hoch
Naja es gibt noch Fische in Holland und sie beißen wieder:vik:


----------



## theundertaker (5. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Konnten heute in 6 Stunden eine ganze Brasse landen ;-)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## dc1981 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

bei mir warens in 9std nicht ein biss.#q
es ist wie verhext.:r
aber wenigstens ist theundertaker nicht schneider geblieben.

grüße Daniel


----------



## theundertaker (6. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

nächstes Mal bin ich dann Schneider und du fängst einen ganzen Fisch XD


----------



## dc1981 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> nächstes Mal bin ich dann Schneider und du fängst einen ganzen Fisch XD


 
Fischstäbchen am Haken wären auch lustig. :q
Ich hatte gestern doch noch meinen Fisch und zwar in geräucherter form auf'm Brot.
War lecker ;-) 

Ich möchte ja mal wenigstens einen an meiner Rute zappeln haben.
Besser wäre bei uns beiden.

Grüße Daniel


----------



## theundertaker (6. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

kriegen wir schon mal gebacken, keine angst...beim nächsten mal ziehen wir beide paar an land, damit sich dein setzi lohnt ;-)


----------



## dc1981 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi, 
ich bring dann mal beide setzi's mit und die machen wir dann
*Randvoll* damit es sich lohnt.

Hoffe uns tun dann Abend's die Arme weh ;-)

grüße Daniel


----------



## theundertaker (6. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Loooool, ich glaube der große sollte reichen....^^ Bei 5 Fischen pro Angler dürfte es nicht notwendig sein XDXD

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## dc1981 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nur 5 Fische pro Angler|kopfkrat.
Ahja du meinst in ner Stunde.
5Fische x 2Angler = 10Fische in der Std.
Normaler Angeltag ca 12Std.:q
Macht dann mmmmhhhhhh|kopfkrat

10Fische x 12Std. Angeln = 120Fische.#6

Yupp, die will ich sehen. So machen wir das 


Hihi 
Grüße


----------



## theundertaker (7. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hmm....2 Angler?? Du hast da jemanden vergessen....fährt immer bei mir im Auto mit und hat auch einen Schein ;-)   = 2 Angler + 1 Anglerin   ;-)    = 180 Fische? ;-)

Ich hoffe, dass beim nächsten Mal mindestens 2 Brassen beißen, lieber noch Rotaugen  ^^

Und bald kommen die Zander auch wieder etwas aus der tiefe zurückgeklettert und dann geht die morgentliche Zanderjagd wieder los ;-) Wenn du mitkommst, dann wirste vielleicht doch endlich mal mit Raubfischen zu tun haben.....frag mal Cappy und Ralf, man wird bei nem Zupfer auf Köderfisch schon wuschig =)))))) XDXD Da will man immer wieder dem Zander nachstellen, bis der sich blicken lässt XD


----------



## Tef Leun (10. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo war nochmal jemand in den letzten Tagen an der Maas und kann mir sagen wie es mit den Wasserständen aussieht? Hat sich die Situation wieder was beruhigt?


----------



## theundertaker (10. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wasserstände an den Seen normal und an der Maas sah es auch wieder gut aus...kannste ruhig riskieren, hinzufahren...

Ich war heute nochmal los...leider 2 Bisse und 0 Fische...aber besser als komplette Langeweile und der Tag war mal wieder schön zum relaxen...Sonne satt halt...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ManesX87 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Tef Chef, sich immer direkt informieren#6

Also Köder und Fangmäßig hat man ja momentan nicht viel Auswahl. 

Worauf kann ich denn jetzt im moment mit Maden angeln? (an maas, oolder)

Wäre nett wenn ich en tipps haben könnte.

Frohe Ostern

manes


----------



## theundertaker (11. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hau einfach Maden rein, kannste nix mit falsch machen ;-) oder teig is auch ok...^^


----------



## ManesX87 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

alles klar, danke^^

hauptsache das wetter spielt auch mit am montag.

manes


----------



## Borusse (12. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ManesX87 schrieb:


> Also Köder und Fangmäßig hat man ja momentan nicht viel Auswahl.
> 
> Worauf kann ich denn jetzt im moment mit Maden angeln? (an maas, oolder)
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

warum hat man denn momentan wenig Auswahl an Ködern?
Und warum hat man "fangmäßig" ( hab das Wort noch nie gehört, aber egal) wenig Auswahl?

Du kannst jeden Friedfisch, der in der Maas und den Plaasen schwimmt beangeln. Und das sind bestimmt mehr Arten als bei den Raubfischen.
 Also ist Deine Aussage mit dem 
"Fangmäßig" ja schon mal absoluter Blödsinn!

Desweiteren gibt es mehr als genug Friedfischköder, ausser Maden.

Fazit:
Wenn man ein Hobby ( wie z.B. Angeln ) betreibt, sollte man sich vorher auch mit den grundlegenden Dingen einer Sache beschäftigen! 

Bei manchen Fragen hier im Board ist mir oft nicht ganz klar,
ob diese " Ernst" gemeint sind oder aus reiner Langeweile entstehen.
Würde mich echt mal interessieren!

Gruss

Chris


----------



## ManesX87 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hmm....hast du vielleicht langeweile?

Wenn du was konstruktives zu schreiben hast, wäre ich dir dankbar.
Verpack deine Infos ein bisschen freundlicher.....aber das schient ja hier der normale Umgangston zu sein. Anfänger, die Fragen stellen, weil sie nichts falsch machen wollen sind aber auch wirklich dumme Menschen mit ganz blödsinnnigen Wörtern und Ideen, wie?

mein gott.....


----------



## theundertaker (12. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Achso....ich habe letztes Jahr mal stinkenden Käse in kleinen Stücken um den Haken gemacht und ne Made dazugezogen...hatte ich auch einen Biss drauf...vielleicht versucht ihr das mal...könnte ich eigentlich auch mal wieder machen...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Borusse (12. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ManesX87 schrieb:


> Hmm....hast du vielleicht langeweile?
> 
> Wenn du was konstruktives zu schreiben hast, wäre ich dir dankbar.
> Verpack deine Infos ein bisschen freundlicher.....aber das schient ja hier der normale Umgangston zu sein. Anfänger, die Fragen stellen, weil sie nichts falsch machen wollen sind aber auch wirklich dumme Menschen mit ganz blödsinnnigen Wörtern und Ideen, wie?
> ...


 
Hi,

1. Ja ich hab gerade Langeweile ( muss leider     Familienbesuche absolvieren, anstatt angeln zu gehen.)

2. Konstruktive Antworten kann man auch nur bei     konstruktiven Fragen erhalten.

3. Ich hab hier keinen als " dummen Menschen " bezeichnet.

4. Ich habe auch nichts gegen Anfänger die Fragen stellen.
Nur ein gewisses Grundwissen sollte man sich schon zulegen,
dann wären solche Fragen bzw. Behauptungen gar nicht entstanden.

5. Noch ein Tipp: Besorge Dir mal das Sonderheft 13 von Fisch & Fang "So fängt man Friedfische", ist wirklich super hilfreich und wird Dir viele Fragen beantworten.

So zum Schluss noch ein Satz zu "Theundertaker"

Ist ein super Barbenköder, den Du da probiert hast!

Gruss

Chris


----------



## Knödel (12. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

et jeht nüscht über nen 2 jahre alten 
*Tilsiter.*


----------



## ManesX87 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Borusse

danke für den tipp mit dem sonerheft....


----------



## theundertaker (13. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

im oolderplas hat bestimmt keine barbe gebissen ^^ glaube ich nicht...wird wohl auch ne Brasse gewesen sein, die sich den Käse mal angeguckt hat...nächstes We gehts wieder los...


----------



## Borusse (13. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> im oolderplas hat bestimmt keine barbe gebissen ^^ glaube ich nicht...wird wohl auch ne Brasse gewesen sein, die sich den Käse mal angeguckt hat...nächstes We gehts wieder los...


 
Hi,

Ich glaube auch nicht an eine Barbe im Oolderplaas.

Kleiner Tipp noch für nächstes WE:
Made / Mais Kombination läuft im Moment gut beim feedern.
Ich konnte am Freitag ein paar Brassen und Rotaugen damit überzeugen.
Und die Fische stehen im Moment Ufernah, weil sich dort das Wasser am schnellsten erwärmt.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## theundertaker (13. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wo warste denn Feedern? Fluss oder Stillwasser? Schon mal danke für die Tipps...


----------



## Borusse (14. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,

Ich war am Huiskens Plas in Stevensweert.
Der See ist relativ klein, daher sind die Chancen besser, einige Fische zu finden.
Ich werde wahrscheinlich Sa. wieder mein Glück versuchen.

Gruss 

Chris


----------



## theundertaker (14. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Kann den See garnicht finden....

Ich bin am We wahrscheinlich auch wieder auf Achse, wenns Wetter nicht zu blöd wird...dann versuche ich mein Glück mal anders...hab mal wieder ne neue Idee von jemanden gesagt bekommen...^^ Ob ich so nix fange oder so wie ichs immer versuche ist auch egal ^^

Dann schon mal viel Glück fürs We....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Knödel (14. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

versuchs mal am kanal tut.

GrüZZZZZzzzzZzZZZzZzi


----------



## theundertaker (14. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

meinste, das klappt besser....? will nicht an den kanal, wo immer die boote langfahren...^^


----------



## Knödel (14. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

jo dat jeht janz jut, gibt ja auch ruhige stellen. am we fahren weniger boote


----------



## der stille angler (17. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo,
habe ein paar fragen zum angeln an den maasplassen da dies für mich neuland ist(am hafen in herten)!
einmal wollte ich fragen auf welche fische man am besten in herten (im fluss oder wo anders?)gehen soll ,meine andere frage ist wie ich auf die fische gehen soll ??|kopfkrat
bin dankbar für jeden tipp
|wavey:


----------



## BSZocher (18. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



der stille angler schrieb:


> hallo,
> habe ein paar fragen zum angeln an den maasplassen da dies für mich neuland ist(am hafen in herten)!
> :



Im Hafen ist das Angeln VERBOTEN !!!
Vorne auf der Einfahrt so gerade eben geduldet.....
bis im Sommer die ersten Montagen in den Motoren der Boote landen.
Letzten Sommer schlug erst das Blei auf einem Bayliner-Boot ein und dann die Faust des Bootsbesitzers im Gesicht des Anglers....
Wir haben noch nen Kaffee getrunken und gewartet bis die Polizei kommt.....
Lustig was sich Niederlädnder alles so an Beschimpfungen an den Kopf werfen können |krach:


----------



## dc1981 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,

war gestern mit Theundertaker an den Seen.
Er war seid morgens da und konnte 2schöne Bressen landen. 
Ich war erst gegen Mittag da und konnte 1 landen bevor es ca 2Std. später angefangen hat zu Regnen.
Die hatte aber meine Feederrute gut gekrümmt.
Alles in allem ein lustiger und kurzer Angeltag.

Also es gibt noch Fisch in den Seen.


Grüße Daniel


----------



## theundertaker (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jap....schöne Bresen von 47 und 48 cm....hat ganz ordentlich geruckt inner Rute....noch dazu haben wir bestimmt 15 Bisse verballert, die leider nur gaaaanz kurz waren....irgendeinen Fisch, den ich leider noch nicht sehen konnte, obwohl er vor meinem Füßen schwamm (nur zu tief) hatte ich in der Seite gehakt....als er abgegangen ist, hatte ich eine Schuppe am Haken ;-) denke, es war n Rotauge....aber es geht wieder voll los an den Plassen....^^

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Knödel (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hau mal bilder rein


----------



## theundertaker (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hab keine Bilder gemacht...sollte also schwierig werden ;-)


----------



## dc1981 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> hatte ich in der Seite gehakt....als er abgegangen ist, hatte ich eine Schuppe am Haken ;-)


 
Hab ich gesehen, und die hat harte gegenwehr geleistet. Die Rute war gekrümmt bis ins Handteil |supergri

war aber trotzdem lustig auch wenn's bei mir recht kurz war.
Immerhin gesamt 3 Bressen. Jetzt steht es 2:1.
Aber ich krieg dich noch warte mal ab.

Bin schon auf nächstes mal gespannt was abgeht ;-)


Grüße Daniel


----------



## theundertaker (26. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So....das nächste Mal steht nun an...ich fahre wahrscheinlich Freitag bis Sonntag an die Seen angeln... ;-)

@dc1981: Wie schauts aus...biste dabei?

Falls Benno86 noch mitlesen sollte, du kannst gerne mitkommen...hattest ja mal gefragt...
---------------------------------

War dieses We jemand los und kann berichten, wies so gelaufen ist? Beißts immernoch so wunderbar oder hats wieder nachgelassen? Fotos wären natürlich noch cooler....vielleicht mach ich ja nächstes We mal welche, falls ich meine Digi nicht wieder vergesse...

Viele Grüße und ein dickes Petri Heil...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## dc1981 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin moin,

kann ich noch nicht sagen.
am freitag ist mai setzen und am we weiß ich noch nicht was los ist. sag dir aber noch bescheid.
wenn's klappt freu ich mich.

grüße daniel


----------



## theundertaker (27. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Alles klar ;-)

Heute kommt wieder der große Futterkauf... ;-) brauche ja genug Zeug für 3 Tage ;-)


----------



## dc1981 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,

dann leg mal nicht zuviel aus 
wißt ihr den schon wo ihr hinfahren wollt???|kopfkrat
selbe stelle wie letztes mal!!!
aber ich schau mal was sich machen lässt.

grüße


----------



## theundertaker (27. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

jap....werde wahrscheinlich gleiche stelle sitzen...macht sich ja ganz gut dort...

was meinteste eigentlich mit: jetzt stehts 2:1 ?^^ das kapier ich nich so ganz...

falls du mitkommst, dann lass dir mal was einfallen, damit du mich mit deinen zwei Angelchen schlägst =) Da musste schon ne gute Strategie haben, um mehr zu fangen...bin immerhin mit + zwei Angeln chancenmäßig überlegen XDXD 

Hoffentlich klappts bei dir...


----------



## dc1981 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

mit 2:1 meine ich.

du 2:a ich 1 :a. #6

also meine 2 ANGELCHEN haben schon gut gefangen zumindest fisch und keine SCHUPPE ;-) gelle.

ich versuch zu erscheinen.


----------



## theundertaker (27. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

dann stimmt 2:1 doch garnicht ;-) habe doch davor schon mal ne brasse gefangen, als du den tag nix hattest...also 3:1 ^^


----------



## Benno86 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nabend,
hab jetzt mal ne Frage wo ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin.
Gefärbte Maden sind ja verboten aber wie sieht das mit Kunstmaden in z.*B.* Rot aus?
Habe mir künstliche Zuckmückenlarven gekauft da die ja als Larvenimitationen erlaubt sind, aber momentan Würmer etc. verboten.
Zählen die jetzt auch dazu? Echte dürfte ich doch theoretisch verwenden weil halt Larven aber künstliche nicht?
Wär nett wenn mir einer was dazu sagen könnte werd aus den Papieren nich ganz schlau#6
danke


----------



## Knödel (28. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

kunstköderverbot, momntan und dann kein plan?!


----------



## dc1981 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



> In der Zeit vom 1. April bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai ist es verboten mit folgenden Ködern zu angeln:
> 
> Wurm oder Wurmimitationen, Fischfetzen (ungeachtet der Größe), Schlachterzeugnissen, Kunstködern aller Art, mit Ausnahme der Kunstfliege, kleiner als 2,5 cm, totem Köderfisch


 
hi benno,

ich würde es lassen, da sie aus meiner sicht in die kategorie als "*KUNSTKÖDER aller Art"  zählen.*

steht ja auch so in der liste ;-)

grüße daniel


----------



## dc1981 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> falls du mitkommst, dann lass dir mal was einfallen, damit du mich mit deinen zwei Angelchen schlägst =)
> Hoffentlich klappts bei dir...


 
Moin, Moin Thomas,

wenn ich dich mit meinen 2 ANGELCHEN schlage, kommst du bestimmt nicht mehr zum angeln ;-).

so wie es aussieht bin ich am samstag dabei.
falls nichts anderes dazwischen kommt.

wann wolltest du da sein?!?!?!?


grüße daniel


----------



## theundertaker (29. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Daniel,

ich werde irgendwann morgens am Start sein....denke mal so gegen 8 Uhr...Stelle wie letztens....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Tewi (29. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo ihr "holländer"...

wollte mich auch mal mit dem thema angeln in Holland auseinander setzen.
ich komme aus geldern und suche gleichgesinnte die in holland dem zander und hecht nachstellen.
kenn mich so mit der ganzen sache nicht aus was das angeln in NL angeht!
wäre nett wenn sich jemand meldet!


----------



## powermike1977 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin tewi,

dann noch ne runde abwarten bis zum letzten samstag im mai-denn ab dem tag (also schon am besagten samstag) darf man wieder auf zander und barsch angeln gehen. bis dahin mal hier in der kategorie rumsuchen - auf jeden fall gibts hier jede menge infos die du dir bis dahin reinzeihen kannst. viel spass,
mike


----------



## thefish (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi!
Wie sieht es aus? War jemand am Wochenende an der Maas angeln?
Hat jemand was gefangen oder Bisse gehabt? Wenn ja worauf und wo? An den Seen oder direkt an der Maas?

Wollte morgen früh an die Mass, mal sehen was geht....

Grüße Thorsten. #h


----------



## theundertaker (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo ihrs...konnte am gestrigen Tag eine *Brasse von 61 cm mit einem Gewicht von 3 kg* landen...meinte größte Brasse überhaupt...das Lustige war nur, dass ich den Haken lösen wollte....diesen suchte und nicht fand...und dann entdeckte, dass dieser nicht in der Brasse "steckte", sondern dass um eine Seitenflosse eine Schlaufe mit dem Vorfach gewickelt war...beim Landen wars mir schon komisch, da ich diese seitwärts rausgezogen hatte...fragt mich nicht, wie ich das hinbekommen habe...aber es war komischerweise so...lustiger und zugleich mordsmäßig geiler Fang an einem holländischen Kanal...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Knödel (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

bilder?


----------



## theundertaker (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich habe keins, aber vielleicht stellt dc1981 ein Bild ein...er hat kurz eins geschossen gehabt...bin nicht so bildergeil wie du Knödel ;-) *frechgrins*


----------



## thefish (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War heute morgen an der Maas von 6-12 Uhr!
Aber  nicht viele Bisse, 8-10 höchstens!
1 Brasse konnte ich landen.

Schade.... Aber die Zeit wird wohl noch kommen ne?

Grüße! #h


----------



## theundertaker (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

na dann mal petri ;-)


----------



## thorsten27 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo zusammen 
also ich war an der maas in der nähe von schwalmen haben ingesammt drei brassen raus geholt so 45cm und bisse ohne ende aber sonst war nicht viel 
 vieleicht bis bald mal können ja mal zusammen fahren


----------



## dc1981 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Hallo ihrs...konnte am gestrigen Tag eine *Brasse von 61 cm mit einem Gewicht von 3 kg* landen...meinte größte Brasse überhaupt...das Lustige war nur, dass ich den Haken lösen wollte....diesen suchte und nicht fand...und dann entdeckte, dass dieser nicht in der Brasse "steckte", sondern dass um eine Seitenflosse eine Schlaufe mit dem Vorfach gewickelt war...beim Landen wars mir schon komisch, da ich diese seitwärts rausgezogen hatte...fragt mich nicht, wie ich das hinbekommen habe...aber es war komischerweise so...lustiger und zugleich mordsmäßig geiler Fang an einem holländischen Kanal...
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


 

Moin Moin, 
wegen bild guckst du hier #6.
hatte extra nen kanal thrööööööt eröffnet da es ja nicht zu den maasplaasen oder der maas gehört.


Grüße Daniel


----------



## KalleDerFuchs (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin moin,
bin neu hier und benötige zuerst den Vispas für die Maas Region.
Welchen lokalen Angelvereinen seid ihr beigetreten um an der Maas angeln zu können ?
Habe im Internet diesen Verein gefunden:
"HSV Visstandverbetering Maas" in Maastricht

Cheers
Kalle


----------



## totaler Spinner (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich war am We am Oolerplas, wollte da auch was stippen. Also angefüttert, Made am Haken und rein in ca. 2m Tiefe. Erst tat sich gar nichts und kein Fisch war in dem klaren Wasser mit einigen Metern Sichtweite zu sehen. Später fing eine Brasse dort Kreise zu ziehen und es sah so aus als ob sie die Wasseroberfläche nach was Fressbaren abweidete, eigentlich unüblich für Brassen. Schnell hab ich die Pose bis zum Blei runtergezogen und die Made immer wieder zur Brasse geworfen. Die hatte überhaut kein Interesse dran und schnappte weiter an der Oberfläche rum. Mein Kollege meinte er habe noch was Powerbait, ich sollte nur Schnur mit Haken an die Stippe montieren und ein Kügelchen an der Oberfläche anbieten. Tatsächlich bemerke die Brasse den Köder und attackierte ihn mehrmals – fraß den Köder aber nicht. Nachher kamen noch mehr Brassen, waren am Köder interessiert nahmen ihn aber nicht. (Erst zu Hause ging es mir durch den Kopf ob Powerbait nicht ein Kunstköder und jetzt eigentlich verboten ist.;+) 
Abends beim Grillen hörten wir ein ziemliches Geplansche im Wasser. Ich dacht erst es sei ein Dreikampf zwischen Blässhühner, Haubentauchern, und Enten|smash: oder ein Raubfisch hatte nach dem Ablaichen Hunger. Am nächsten Morgen war ein richtiges Getöse im Wasser und im Hellen konnte man sehen was los war. Massen von Brassen haben sich eingefunden und feierten Hochzeit:l. Soweit ich am Ufer entlangsehen konnte. das gleiche Bild von Flossenschlägen im seichten Wasser. 
Ich habe einige Bilder von den Brassenschwärmen im klaren Wasser gemacht, leider sieht man zu viele Spiegelungen auf der Oberfläche, ein Polfilter wäre da nützlich gewesen. Ich versuch mal mit einen Bildbearbeitungsprogramm die Fische was hervorzuheben, dann stell ich welche rein. 
Natürlich wurden die Brassen nicht mehr beangelt, die hatten ja auch anders als fressen im Sinn:k. Ich hab noch versucht im tieferen Wasser schon mal an paar Köfis zum einfrieren zu kommen, hatten aber keinen Erfolg.


----------



## jummy (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi! Hab mir vor kurzem die Papiere für Holland bei nem Angelladen in meiner nähe geholt (Würselen Leo's Angelmarkt).

Da ich gerade angefangen habe zu angeln und ich mich an der Maas nicht so auskenne hab ich mal ein paar fragen:

Laut Aussage vom Angelladen wären die Papiere für Holland 

da aber in den Papieren auch was von Limburg steht könnten die Papiere doch auch über die Grenze hinaus gehen oder?

Dabei ist der Vispas und Vergunning und die Maas-Seen-Erlaubnis.

Kann ich mit diesen Papieren zb. in "Masseik" angeln am See oder in der Maas,also Belgien??

gruss jummy


----------



## Borusse (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jummy schrieb:


> Kann ich mit diesen Papieren zb. in "Masseik" angeln am See oder in der Maas,also Belgien??
> 
> gruss jummy


 
Nein !!!

Gruss

Chris


----------



## Raubfischfischer (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Deine Papiere gelten nur für die Niederlande. Wenn du die Maas Seen Erlaubnis hast darfst du die in dem Heft angegebenen Seen beangeln. Alles andere wo du in den niederlanden Angeln darfst müsste in der Landelijke Lijst van Viswateren angegeben sein.


----------



## jummy (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Heisst also ich muss,wenn ich in Masseik bin mir die Papiere beim Postamt besorgen oder? Und ggf. noch Erlaubnisschein für den entsprechenden Maas-See?

Danke gruss jummy


----------



## Borusse (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,

wie das in Belgien funktioniert, kann ich Dir auch nicht genau sagen.

Aber warum bist Du so "scharf" auf Masseik, wenn 10 km weiter die ganzen niederländischen Seen anfangen?
Für dort hast Du doch alle Papiere.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## jummy (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hast ja recht die Auswahl an Gewässern ist in Roermond ja riesig,war jetzt reines Interesse weil ich gedacht habe das Limburg, Holland und  Belgien ist! Und die Mass-Seen erlaubnis vielleicht auch für Belgien wäre,aber ich bin ja aufgeklärt worden.

gruss jummy


----------



## theundertaker (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Huhu ihrs,

nicht mehr lange bis zum 30. und 31.05...da kann ich nämlich endlich mal wieder ans Wasser...am 30. bin ich mit nem Kollegen mit seinem Boot unterwegs und wir wollen paar schöne Fische verhaften...am 31.05. bin ich dann mit mehreren Leuten unterwegs, weil wir ein "Spinntreffen" veranstalten... :vik:   

Wann seid ihr denn mal wieder unterwegs, weil das Thema hier gut eingeschlafen ist? Hat jemand in den letzten Tagen mal wieder geangelt? Wie war die Bilanz des Tages...immernoch so ein vorsichtiges am Köder nuckeln und dann wieder Schluss oder beißen die Fischlis wieder besser? ;+

Ich kanns kaum erwarten, bis ich wieder in Holland bin...#h|rolleyes

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## zanderdiggerse (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich geh am 5.6 nur weiß ich jetzt noch nicht ob maas oder ijssel aber ich glaub ich fang mit ijssel an oder was meint ihr? 
angel auf zander hecht und barsche


----------



## wilhelm (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Maasangler.

Waren gestern in Asselt absolut kein Zupfer.( 8 Leute kein Biss )

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## theundertaker (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bitte was??? 16 Ruten und nicht ein Zupfer?? Das kann man sich ja nun überhaupt nicht vorstellen...ist ja echt heftig...wahrscheinlich einfach die falsche Zeit erwischt...heute siehts eventuell ja schon wieder ganz anders aus...das ist ja das schlimme ;-)


----------



## QWERTZ (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich war am Samstag ein paar Stunden am Kanal in Roermond mit der Feederrute unterwegs. |bigeyes (Gott sei Dank gehts ja in einer Woche wieder los mit den Raubfischen :q)

War aber gar nicht schlecht, konnte ein paar größere Brassen und sogar ein paar Barsche verhaften. Schwimmen natürlich alle wieder.. 

Noch vor einer Woche war ich an der selben Stelle und hatte nur zwei Bisse.....es scheint also besser zu werden! #6

Gruß
Marcel|wavey:


----------



## theundertaker (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wo warste denn genau?


----------



## dc1981 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Thommy du Neugiersnase ;-)

hot spot's werden doch nicht öffentlich verraten lol.
die gibbet doch nur per PN.


Grüße Daniel


----------



## theundertaker (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*Spaß an* Man kann ja mal versuchen, den Schickschnack auszuquetschen, vor allem wenn er Barsche mit Maden fängt ;-) Die Stelle muss gut sein...^^ *Spaß aus*

Welche Größe hatten die Barsche denn?

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## QWERTZ (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin! Da ist ja jemand neugierig! ;-)
Die Stelle Kennst Du Thomas. Du hast selbige als Treffpunkt für nächsten Samstag ausgesucht...
Die Barsche waren nicht groß. Und gebissen haben Sie beim "einholen" an der Steinpackung.. ;-)

Gruß Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ach dahaaaaaaaa ;-) Jut, dann weiß ich bescheid....dann holen wir ja nächsten Sonntag vielleicht auch welche mit der Spinne ;-) Und wenn se 8 cm haben XD Hauptsache Fisch =)))

Ist die Brut eigentlich schon wieder da und um die 6-8 cm oder dauert das noch?


----------



## QWERTZ (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mogen zusammen!

Ne Du, von Brut war noch weit und breit nix zu sehen...
Das kann aber nicht mehr so lange dauern. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Aso...ok... ;-) Also noch ein bisschen auf das Stippen warten ^^


----------



## totaler Spinner (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

An den Plassen wimmelt es Stellenweise vor Brut, die Fische sind aber erst so 1 -2 cm.


----------



## theundertaker (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

aha, danke für die information...müssen wir mal gucken, dass se ihre 8 cm bald erreichen, damit man für die kommenden monate vorsorgen kann... ;-) immer kaufen ist ja auch keine lösung XD


----------



## totaler Spinner (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bin mir gar nicht sicher ob die >8cm Köfis von diesem Jahr sind, aber egal, Hauptsache die beißen endlich wieder. Ärgerlich, entweder beißen die in Massen oder kaum#q. Hab mir schon überlegt welche im Aquarium zu halten.


----------



## QWERTZ (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen zusammen!

Ich hatte früher immer ne größere Regentonne im Garten stehen. Da kannst Du KöFis gut und recht lange drin halten. 
Kleine Pumpe rein und Du hast keine Probleme mehr mit KöFis.. |supergri

Aquarium im Wohnzimmer macht da schon mehr arbeit.. |rolleyes

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## der stille angler (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich war heut an der maas angeln hab leider nichts gefangen hatte aber nen hecht dran aber der ist mir abgegangen da ich kein stahlvorfach dran hatte!!!ich gehe nechste woche freitag wieder ,bisdahin wollte ich mir auf zander  nen rattlin rapalla hollen und nen jointed eine angeln will ich dann noch auf grund legen am besten mit futterkorb auf brassen,geht das mit mais ???oder was geht da noch gut???suche am besten naturköder zb. wie kartoffeln also in gemüse vorm geht das ??
gruß rené


----------



## jummy (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War gestern am olderplaas in Roermond und habe ausser Sonnenbrand nix gefangen!

Wir waren mit einer Rute auf Grund mit Tauwürmern und mit der anderen haben wir gespinnt.Ich habe alle Köder durch probiert vom kleien Spinner bis grossen Gummifisch aber leider gar nichts,nicht mal ein zupfer.Ich glaube da gibts gar keine Fische.


----------



## mauser (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Der Stille Angler

Der Hecht hat noch bis zum 30.06.2009 Schonzeit:g

Außerdem müssen in Limburg Maas/Masseen alle Hechte schonend zurückgesetzt werden. Es gilt ein generelles Mitnahmeverbot für Hecht.

Nur so als kleine Info am Rande:m


Viele Grüße Mauser


----------



## der stille angler (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich wollte eigentlich auch auf zander gehen !!! darum auch kein stahlvorfach!!wäre  nett wen mir mal einer en paar tipps geben würde und nicht immer sagt was man darf und was nicht !!!


----------



## wilhelm (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo an den " *der stille Angler"*

Alle 50 Meter an der Maas mindestens ein Angler.#:#:
Mindestens 30 Boote auf dem Wasser die schleppten.|sagnix
So sah es am Pfingstsamstag aus,also meine Frage was willst da denn bei diesem Angeldruck noch fangen?#q#q#q#q Vom Radau am und im Wasser ganz zu schweigen (Sportboote kommen ja auch noch in rauen Mengen dazu).
Jetzt zu den Tipps.
Fangmethoden auf Zander wie ja bekannt (Spinner , Wobbler, toter Köderfisch auf Grund ) und schlechtes Wetter abwarten dann ist es ruhiger und man fängt besser.


----------



## alex-racer (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jummy schrieb:


> War gestern am olderplaas in Roermond und habe ausser Sonnenbrand nix gefangen!
> 
> Wir waren mit einer Rute auf Grund mit Tauwürmern und mit der anderen haben wir gespinnt.Ich habe alle Köder durch probiert vom kleien Spinner bis grossen Gummifisch aber leider gar nichts,nicht mal ein zupfer.Ich glaube da gibts gar keine Fische.


 
da kommt ja eine tolle generation angler nach holland rüber #c


----------



## Wizard2 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ jummy und stiller angler schon mal was von schonzeit gehört? und ist wenn man auf raubfisch angelt nicht die beschränkung auf eine rute?


----------



## theundertaker (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Beschränkung auf eine Rute für Raubfisch?? das gibts da nicht...da kannste auch beide auf Raubfisch unterbringen...und man darf auch ab dem letztens Samstag im Mai wieder auf Zander und Barsch angeln, d. h. dass alle Ködersorten wieder erlaubt sind...nur zur Info Wizard2...

LG
Thomas


----------



## theundertaker (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Am Samstag mit Boot:

kleinen Hecht gehakt...am Boot wieder abgegangen (ich)
einen kleinen Hecht gefangen und released (Kollege)

Nacht Samstag auf Sonntag:

kaum Bisse (ca. 4)
keinen Fisch (ich)
ein ca. 35 cm langes Welsbaby und released (Kollege)

Spinnfischen am Sonntag:

nichts

Trotzdem wars n schönes Wochenende mit viel Fun... ;-) und hatte noch nie n Wels live gesehen, das hat sich doch gelohnt...

Vielleicht wirds das nächste Mal fischiger...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## dc1981 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo zusammen,

hier mal ein paar bilder vom wels.

ich dachte an jeden anderen fisch#a, aber nicht das es ein kleiner babywaller war:m.

trotz seine kleinen größe, lustiger drill an der feederrute.
gebissen hatte er an auf einem tauwurm.

trotz wenig fisch lustige nacht.


----------



## theundertaker (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das Nachtnageln...ähhhh....angeln müssen wir so bald wie möglich wiederholen...kanns kaum erwarten ;-) Vielleicht beißen dann auch mal größere Fische...XD würde am liebsten bei dem schönen Wetter jeden Tag los zum Nachtangeln...einfach nur spannend, was so am Haken hängt...


----------



## alex-racer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Das Nachtnageln...ähhhh....angeln müssen wir so bald wie möglich wiederholen...kanns kaum erwarten ;-) Vielleicht beißen dann auch mal größere Fische...XD würde am liebsten bei dem schönen Wetter jeden Tag los zum Nachtangeln...einfach nur spannend, was so am Haken hängt...


 
dann bin ich aber auch mal dabei beim nächsten nachtangeln.
hab morgen urlaub, werde im morgengrauen am wasser sein, bei dem wetter traumhaft, 
fehlen nur noch die zander, die auch hoffentlich beissen

gruß alex


----------



## theundertaker (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dann mal viel Erfolg Alex....vielleicht bocken die Zander ja morgen mal nicht rum... ;-)


----------



## jummy (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> @ jummy und stiller angler schon mal was von schonzeit gehört? und ist wenn man auf raubfisch angelt nicht die beschränkung auf eine rute?


Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen ich habe noch wenig Ahnung vom Angeln und bin jetzt das dritte Mal zum Angeln raus nach Roermond,jedoch habe ich meine Unterlagen/Papiere die ich mir besorgt habe schon ein wenig studiert um nicht unnötige Geldbussen einzuhamseln und die Schonzeiten vorsätzlich zu missachten.

Alle die Jenigen die diese Papiere besitzen und an der Maas angeln sollten die Schonzeiten eigentlich kennen!! 

Na ja, trotzdem habe ich so meine Probleme an besagten Maasseen mal einen Fisch zu fangen und hoffe da auf einige Tipps von den Profis.

Viele grüsse jummy


----------



## Brasso_54 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*Hi,
bin Anfänger und wollte auch mal die Maasplassen erkunden. Gib es irgendwo eine gute Anfängerstelle wo man sich nicht so direkt blamiert und auch paar schöne Weißfische fängt.
Raubfische kommen dann später....
Und wo gibt es Erlaubnisscheine? Viskart gibt es wohl auf dem Postamt...
Gruß
Brasso*


----------



## theundertaker (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Postamt nur der kleine Vispas...wenn du öfter fahren willst, leiste dir den "großen" Schein...

kannst ja hier mal nachlesen, da stehen die regelungen gut drin...

*http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/index.htm*

Anfängerstellen? Du bist lustig ;-) Ich denke, du solltest einfach eigene Erfahrungen sammeln und dir schöne Stellen suchen...vielleicht endeckst du ja nen neuen Hotspot, den noch keiner kennt...dann fängst du vielleicht die schönsten Fische....genaue Stellen wirds hier wieder mal nicht geben, versuchs einfach mal an den verschiedenen Seen oder der Maas und falls du nix fängst, zieh einfach mal an die nächste Stelle...musst halt eine kleine Erkundungstour einplanen....so hat das glaube ich jeder von uns gemacht ;-) Ist alles nicht so einfach kurz hinter der Grenze, aber ich wünsche dir natürlich viel Glück bei der Suche...und dass du zahlreiche schöne Fische fängst...

LG
Thomas


----------



## jummy (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ist es denn grundsätzlich schwierig in der Ecke Roermond speziel in den Maas-Seen zu angeln,auch als erfahrener Angler? Ist die fliessende Maas evtl. besser zu beangeln
oder gar ein Teich in der Region?


gruss jummy


----------



## theundertaker (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich würds mal so beschreiben...die Ecke um Roermond ist echt überlaufen...ein Angler am anderen und somit ist es relativ schwierig dort gute Stellen zu finden...gute Fänge lassen sich an den Seen aber genauso erzielen wie an der Maas...aber ich renne eh nicht so den den Fischen hinterher...wenn nix beißt, isses halt Pech...ich finds einfach nur cool, bissl zu basteln und zu probieren und gelegentlich auch mal nen Fisch zu fangen...brauche keine Massenfänge um die Natur genießen zu können... ;-)

lg
thomas


----------



## jummy (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich finde es schön einfach am Wasser zu sein auch wenn man nix fängt vorallem wenn schönes Wetter ist.

Nur macht man sich als Jungangler schon so seine Gedanken ob man was falsch macht wenn man nicht mal einen kleinen Fisch fängt.

Natürlich frag ich mich auch was die Fische so machen wenn 30 Boote übers Wasser brettern,die einen schwimmen die anderen surfen,ich denke die gehen in die Tiefe oder?!

Na ja werde mein Glück am WE nochmal probieren,Taktik und Methode nochmal überdenken und ggf neue Stelle suchen!

gruss jummy


----------



## theundertaker (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich glaube, momentan wollen die Fische auch noch nicht so, wie wir wollen ;-) lass dich nicht entmutigen, probiers weiter...

ich bin am we auch wieder für 3-4 stündchen spinnen...vielleicht sind die Fischchen ja dieses We schon viel anglerfreundlicher ;-)


----------



## der stille angler (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

reicht das überhaubt wenn man da nur nen erlaubnis schein hat oder braucht man da noch mehr ??


----------



## theundertaker (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

siehe Post von 18:46 Uhr...bitte dort nachlesen, da steht alles drin...


----------



## kspr (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

naja da dieses wochenende die temperatur auch stark nachlässt

freitag: max 13°C Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 10%
samstag: max 14°C Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 20%
sonntag: max 15°C Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 60%

gehe ich mal von den ersten guten Zanderfängen übers Wochenende aus. Mal sehen was so geht


----------



## totaler Spinner (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Die Köfijagt am Noordplas brachte mir gar keinen Fisch. Am Kanal konnte ich eine Rotfeder fangen die 2 Fetzenköder ergab. Bin dann Sa bei Sonnenaufgang raus und hab den ganzen Tag geangelt. Kein Biss. So das gleiche Spiel, diesmal mit einen Stück Brasse die mein Kollege landen konnte. Er hatte später noch 2 Döbeln gefangen, auf Mais. So abends bin ich dann zur Maas zum Nachtangeln. Nachdem die erste Rute ausgeworfen war konnte ich merken wie das Blei ca.60g Flußab wanderte obwohl an der Wasseroberfläche kaum was von der Strömung zu sehen war. Bis Mitternacht tat sich gar nichts und ich wollte die Ruten erneut rauswerfen. Beim einholen der ersten Rute direkt ein Hänger, doch lies sich die Schnur Stück für Stück einrollen. Das scheiß Kraut ist ja die letzten Wochen wie bekloppt gewachsen. Was dann zum Vorschein kam war erst mal ein riesiger Krautbusch und darin ein Zander 45cm. Die Schnur muss so im Kraut gelegen haben das der Zander trotz offener Bremse keine Schnur abgezogen hat und sich nicht an der Rutenspitze bemerkbar machen konnte. Na ja meinen ersten Zander nach der Schonzeit hab ich gefangen aber ohne Drill hat es irgendwie keinen Spaß gemacht.
Nach den langen WE war ich erst mal richtig Kaputt, von wegen Angeln ist Erholung. Der Wecker klingelt um 04.30, die Nächte werden durchgemacht, Stress mit den Kühen und Pferden, usw…#q


----------



## der stille angler (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> siehe Post von 18:46 Uhr...bitte dort nachlesen, da steht alles drin...


 


wo finde ich diese post?


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Findest du ein Stückchen weiter oben im Thread. Nähmlich so wie es da steht. Um 18:46Uhr!!!

Einfach mal nach der Zeit suchen?!


----------



## theundertaker (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke Nico....ich finde, ich hatte mich perfekt ausgedrückt...naja...


----------



## alex-racer (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

So war gestern bei dem scheiß Wetter Angeln, aber es hat sich gelohnt.
Habe zwei schöne Zander landen können 64 und 67 cm :q


----------



## krauthis7 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

immer diese kochtopfangler #q, 
schade um den schönen zander


----------



## wilhelm (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bei jedem Bild diese schei..........*C&R ...................!*

Lass doch mal die Leute in Ruhe!!!!

Petri zu den Fischen.


----------



## goeddoek (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Na, wollen doch hier nun nicht die x-te C&R Diskussion entfachen, oder ?  #h


----------



## alex-racer (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



krauthis7 schrieb:


> immer diese kochtopfangler #q,
> schade um den schönen zander


 
schau mal genau hin, es sind zwei Zander und die werden mir beide schmecken #h

mehr sag ich zu dem Thema nicht ist mir nämlich zublöde.


----------



## krauthi (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich denke mal das mit der C&R diskusion ist auch nicht so gemeint und es muss jeder selber wissen ob er C&R betreibt
nur bedenke mal es schauen auch reichlich Holländer hier ins Forum und da sind solche Küchenbilder nicht gerade fördernd was in zukunft das Angeln in holland angeht ;+
hättest du dir das Küchenbild mal lieber für dich behalten wäre hier nicht so ein negativer eindruck endstanden #d


----------



## goeddoek (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Da hast Du sicher nicht unrecht. Nur kann man das auch so formulieren, wie Du das getan hast :m


----------



## krauthis7 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



alex-racer schrieb:


> schau mal genau hin, es sind zwei Zander und die werden mir beide schmecken #h
> 
> mehr sag ich zu dem Thema nicht ist mir nämlich zublöde.


 

hoffendlich bleiben sie dir im halse stecken |evil:


----------



## powermike1977 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hollaender essen auch zander.


----------



## eddyguru (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> hollaender essen auch zander.


 
Und das nicht gerade wenig!!!@Krauthi´s,soll jetzt keine Belehrung sein,habe ja die gleiche Einstellung.Die Holländer auf ihren Lund´s,Marcraft´s und Co setzten die Fische zurück,aber die andere Seite,die am Ufer steht und mit Köfi und Gummis angeln und niederländisch spricht,knüppelt auch gaaaaanz böse ab.Mehrfach beobachtet und live dabei gewesen!Und nicht die feine Art wie hier geschrieben wird,obwohl ich der gleichen Meinung bin,dass das Küchenfoto nicht sein müsste.Trotzdem digges Petri Alex,bei dem Wetter lag ich auf der CouchgrußEddy


----------



## alex-racer (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

OK keine Küchenfotos mehr !
Aber habe noch ein Foto für euch, war heute Abend wieder auf Zandrinos Angeln, das kerlchen hatte 70 cm |supergri

[URL=http://www.siteupload.de/p966883-zander12609jpg.html]





[/URL]


----------



## dc1981 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Alex:

Petrie zu den Fischen,:m

mit welchem köder hast du die gefangen!!!

ich würde auch gerne mal nen zander fangen.
hatte aber noch kein glück was das anbelangt.
letztens war es der kleine wels.(der wieder schwimmt) aber sonst nicht wirklich etwas an raubfisch.

ich glaub wir müßen mal mit dir ne runde spinnen gehen ;-)


Grüße Daniel


----------



## Hairfuehrer (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Anglerfreunde

Wir neulinge waren gestern in roermond angeln haben uns sogar ein motorboot ausgeliehen für 9 stunden. Leider ohne erfolg 
http://www.suijlensport.nl/

Geangelt wurde hauptsächlich auf gummifischen und vom boot aus geschleppt.
Waren zu viert und keiner hatte einen biß !?

Was haben wir falsch gemacht ?


----------



## krauthis7 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

siehste geht doch auch ohne küchenfoto 
 petri zu deinen fängen


----------



## krauthi (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Hairfuehrer schrieb:


> Hallo Anglerfreunde
> 
> Geangelt wurde hauptsächlich auf gummifischen
> 
> Was haben wir falsch gemacht ?


 
ihr hättet besser mal auf richte fische  geangelt   anstatt auf gummifische  

ne spaß bei seite   ihr habt  wahrscheinlich zur falschen zeit am falschen ort    geangelt
 die gegend um und in roermond  ist  sehr überfischt  und es bedarf schon jahrer langer erfahrung  um dort noch  fisch zu fangen 

also immer schön weiter üben #6


----------



## Istanblues (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

war garde in holland an der maas,wollt auf zander angeln, hab aber garkein einzigen köderfisch gefangen war schon echt frustrierent , wie macht ihr das denn mit den köderfischen wie und wo fängt ihr die an der maas? keine genaue stelle will nur wissen auf welche stellen ich ausschau halten muss. . . . . .


----------



## wilhelm (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Köderfische fängst du am besten mit einer Stippe#: in den Maasseen.Im Fluß das wegen der extrem steilen Böschung relativ schwierig ( schau mal ein paar Niederländern zu, die können das.#6)
Gruß Wilhelm|wavey:


----------



## diddi3007 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Halo Zusammen,

ich war die letzen beiden Wochenenden zum Nachtangeln in Roermond und Venlo.
Leider muss ich sagen,das NUR Brassen gebiesen haben.
Aber ich gebe nicht auf.Liegt aber sicherlich daran das es zu kalt ist.Mal sehen was das kommende W-ende bringt!!#q


----------



## schweden86 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo 

was haltet ihr von beesel!?
womit angelt man da am besten?kann man da auch mit pose angeln?

lg 
schweden


----------



## Hairfuehrer (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

würde mich über einige insider plätzchen sehr freuen.
waren am samstag wieder an der zuiderbrug in venlo bis 23:00 Uhr, als wir zusammen packen wollten, fingen die fische an an der oberfläche zu tanzen

würd auch sehr gerne mal mit einem profi angler unterwegs sein
schnitten und kaffee gehen auf mich


----------



## schweden86 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



schweden86 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> was haltet ihr von beesel!?
> womit angelt man da am besten?kann man da auch mit pose angeln?
> ...




bitte um antwort!


----------



## goeddoek (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



schweden86 schrieb:


> bitte um antwort!!!




Ääääh - sonst ist aber alles okay ? |kopfkrat 

Ein Ausrufezeichen tut's auch :q

Die Boardies hier sind äußerst hilfsbereit, aber keine 24/7-Auskunfts-Hotline. Ein bisschen Geduld sollte Du schon mitbringen|supergri


----------



## powermike1977 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wie viele ausrufezeichen sind denn erlaubt?


----------



## diddi3007 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Hairfuehrer schrieb:


> würde mich über einige insider plätzchen sehr freuen.
> waren am samstag wieder an der zuiderbrug in venlo bis 23:00 Uhr, als wir zusammen packen wollten, fingen die fische an an der oberfläche zu tanzen
> 
> würd auch sehr gerne mal mit einem profi angler unterwegs sein
> schnitten und kaffee gehen auf mich


 

Hallo Hairfuehrer,
wat tut man nicht alles für Schnitten und Kaffee.Wenn du willst kannst du am W-ende mit uns nach Roermond fahren!!:vik:


----------



## goeddoek (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> wie viele ausrufezeichen sind denn erlaubt?





Erlaubt ist, was gefällt, Powermike  Zumindest für Dich in den nächsten 10 Minuten - ab jetzt.

Nein - im Ernst. Warum drei anstatt eines Ausrufungszeichens ? Um die Dringlichkeit zu unterstreichen ? Oder den Imperativ ?

Und der nächste, der noch dringender etwas wissen möchte benutzt dann zwölf oder fünfzehn Ausrufezeichen ?


Auch wenn es sicher nicht so gemeint war, es kommt ein bisschen wie "los, mach mal!" rüber |supergri


----------



## schweden86 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Erlaubt ist, was gefällt, Powermike  Zumindest für Dich in den nächsten 10 Minuten - ab jetzt.
> 
> Nein - im Ernst. Warum drei anstatt eines Ausrufungszeichens ? Um die Dringlichkeit zu unterstreichen ? Oder den Imperativ ?
> 
> ...




ich benutze immer drei ! ist halt bei mir so:m


----------



## Hairfuehrer (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



diddi3007 schrieb:


> Hallo Hairfuehrer,
> wat tut man nicht alles für Schnitten und Kaffee.Wenn du willst kannst du am W-ende mit uns nach Roermond fahren!!:vik:



Coole sache!
Schick dir gleich meine msn addy
lass uns näher drüber talken


----------



## wilhelm (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo eiliger Schwede#6

Bessel halte ich für keine gute Idee da in der Liste der Fischereigewässer nicht mehr enthalten. Der Ortsansässige Berufsfischer hat Stress mit der Sportfischervereinigung der Niederlande und erlaubt kein Angeln an der Mass von ca Asselt bis hinter Bessel und Barlo.
Du musst eine Erlaubnisniskarte vom Fischer haben die ca. 60€ kostet nagel mich aber nicht mit dem Preis fest Klick-hier und hier lesen Vergunning J. Nelissen
Für dich !!!#6 (Scherz) Scherz vorbei. 
Gruß Wilhelm|wavey:


----------



## powermike1977 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

alter schwede(!)...was will denn der nelissen? wie rechtfertigt der denn diese betraege-hat der ne zandergarnatie auf der strecke?


----------



## wilhelm (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*Hallo Powermike*
Ich habe gehört die Zander haben Goldschuppen|rolleyes,nein Spass bei Seite, ich denke eher der fängt#: nicht mehr genug und läst es sich von den Anglern jetzt gut bezahlen#q


----------



## schweden86 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Hallo eiliger Schwede#6
> 
> Bessel halte ich für keine gute Idee da in der Liste der Fischereigewässer nicht mehr enthalten. Der Ortsansässige Berufsfischer hat Stress mit der Sportfischervereinigung der Niederlande und erlaubt kein Angeln an der Mass von ca Asselt bis hinter Bessel und Barlo.
> Du musst eine Erlaubnisniskarte vom Fischer haben die ca. 60€ kostet nagel mich aber nicht mit dem Preis fest Klick-hier und hier lesen Vergunning J. Nelissen
> ...



auf dem link steht nix das man da nicht angeln darf und auf der karte die beim vispass dabei ist steht das man da darf da waren auch mehr angler außer ich die geangelt haben was mach ich denn jetzt wie kriege ich das heraus ob man darf oder nicht???


----------



## totaler Spinner (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



schweden86 schrieb:


> was mach ich denn jetzt wie kriege ich das heraus ob man darf oder nicht???


 


Am besten durch einen Blick in die lijst van viswateren und deren aanvulling. In der aanvulling (kl.dünnes Blaues Heft)Jan 09 steht alles auf Seite 24 beschrieben:

*Verboden te vissen in het gedeelte Maas:*
*Het viswater van Visserijbedrijf J. Nelissen van Gasselt V.O.F.*
- Over de volle breedte van de Maas vanaf Maaswijnaarden tot aan
de Schelkensbeek te Reuver met inbegrip van de afgedamde
Maasarm te Rijckel-Beesel
- Over de linkerhelft van de Maas (de westelijke helft) vanaf de
Schelkensbeek te Reuver tot aan het veer te Baarlo.


----------



## Brasso_54 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Postamt nur der kleine Vispas...wenn du öfter fahren willst, leiste dir den "großen" Schein...
> 
> kannst ja hier mal nachlesen, da stehen die regelungen gut drin...
> 
> ...


Hi,
das ist ja nett gemeint - das mit dem rum- und selbersuchen. Aber wieso bin ich in einem Forum, bestimmt nicht um so plumpe Antworten zu erhalten. Dafür ist doch ein Forum da, um auch Anfängern zu helfen. Oder seit ihr alle als Topspezies auf die Anglerwelt gekommen!
Ich wollte doch nur mal eine Anlaufstelle wissen: evt. welcher See, wo bekomme ich die Angelerlaubnis, etc. 
Nichts für ungut.....
Brasso_54


----------



## schweden86 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



totaler Spinner schrieb:


> Am besten durch einen Blick in die lijst van viswateren und deren aanvulling. In der aanvulling (kl. Blaues Heft)Jan 09 steht alles auf Seite 24 beschrieben:
> 
> *Verboden te vissen in het gedeelte Maas:*
> *Het viswater van Visserijbedrijf J. Nelissen van Gasselt V.O.F.*
> ...




kommt nicht drauf an in welchem verein man ist?


----------



## totaler Spinner (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@schweden86
Nee, das ist Vereinsunabhängig. Um die Gewässer zu beangeln die auf den roten Seiten der lijst stehen musst du im jeweiligen verein sein.


@Brasso_54
Die Sache ist die, dass hier keiner die guten Stellen verraten wird, falls es in der Gegend überhaupt noch welche gibt. Kuck dir die Maas und die Plassen mal an einen schönen WE an, da geht es zu wie im Forellenpuff und dazu kommt noch die ganze Flotte von Bootsanglern.
Fangen kannst du da überall was, oder auch nicht.
Den vispas und Erlaubnisscheine gibt es in den Angelläden.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Brasso_54
Die Sache ist die, dass hier keiner die guten Stellen verraten wird, falls es in der Gegend überhaupt noch welche gibt. Kuck dir die Maas und die Plassen mal an einen schönen WE an, da geht es zu wie im Forellenpuff und dazu kommt noch die ganze Flotte von Bootsanglern.
Fangen kannst du da überall was, oder auch nicht.
Den vispas und Erlaubnisscheine gibt es in den Angelläden.[/QUOTE]


Da hast du Recht. Angeln ist mittlerweile so beliebt, dass jeder angeln geht. In meinem Freundeskreis gehen mittlerweile Leute angeln, die nie etwas damit zu tun hatten.

Es wird Zeit, dass "einfach Angeln gehen" wieder mega unbeiliebt wird! Dann wäre auch wieder Platz für eingefleischte Angler!#q:vik:


----------



## powermike1977 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich denke wenn sich einfach noch mehr jungs diese laecherlichen tarnklamotten anzeihen um einen gummifisch ins wasser zu schmeissen, dann wird das hobby von alleine wieder unbeliebter!


----------



## wilhelm (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Schweden86

Auf der Internetseite steht sehr wohl, sehr deutlich das man in Bessel nicht Angeln darf.#d
Ohne dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen ein bisschen Lesen und ein bisschen bemühen setzt man eigentlich voraus.;+
Wenn du meinst du darft trotzdem bitte, ist nicht mein Geld.#c

Aber nichts für ungut

Wilhelm


----------



## schweden86 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Hallo Schweden86
> 
> Auf der Internetseite steht sehr wohl, sehr deutlich das man in Bessel nicht Angeln darf.#d
> Ohne dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen ein bisschen Lesen und ein bisschen bemühen setzt man eigentlich voraus.;+
> ...



hey wilhelm

man darf nich an den maasarmen angeln die dahinter liegen aber an dem see schon habe heute da angerufen und nach gefragt an dem see darf man aber nicht an der maas hinter beesel!!!


----------



## powermike1977 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



schweden86 schrieb:


> hey wilhelm
> 
> man darf nich an den maasarmen angeln die dahinter liegen aber an dem see schon habe heute da angerufen und nach gefragt an dem see darf man aber nicht an der maas hinter beesel!!!



verwirr-stell mal bitte die stelle von google-earth ein.
danke


----------



## schweden86 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> verwirr-stell mal bitte die stelle von google-earth ein.
> danke




hier die stelle!


----------



## totaler Spinner (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Der See heißt Rijkelse Bemden und ist in der list van Maasplassen aufgeführt.
Um dort zu angeln brauchst du die Maasplassenvergunning.



wilhelm schrieb:


> Hallo Schweden86
> 
> Auf der Internetseite steht sehr wohl, sehr deutlich das man in Bessel nicht Angeln darf.
> 
> Wilhelm


 

Klar kann man sich auf verschiedenen Internetseiten grob informieren, verbindlich ist aber das was in der lijst steht.


----------



## wilhelm (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo schweden86
Deine Urprüngliche Frage war was haltet ihr von Beesel...........
Nichts von einem bestimmten See,aber geschenkt.
Und wie der totale Spinner schon angemerkt hat allein die List ist maßgebend.

*Anmerkung: Verkneife dir deine drei Ausrufezeichen.:r*


----------



## diddi3007 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Hairfuehrer schrieb:


> Coole sache!
> Schick dir gleich meine msn addy
> lass uns näher drüber talken


 

Habe dich schon 3 mal angeschrieben! Willst du nun mit nach Venlo? Dann solltest du dich melden.Habe dir meine Tel ja schon mitgeteilt.


----------



## alex-racer (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo |wavey:

Ich war gestern von 19 bis 24 Uhr wieder in Holland Zander Jagen :q.
Habe eine neue stelle an der Maas getestet und konnte auch promt einen Zander landen, mit 54 cm etwas kleiner als die letzten. 

Gruß Alex


----------



## wilhelm (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Glückwunsch und Petri zum Fisch.#6

Gruß Wilhelm|wavey:


----------



## Brasso_54 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*Danke!!!!!!*


----------



## totaler Spinner (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Auch jemand nachts Bieber oder Ähnliches letztens im der Maas nähe Roermond gesehen|bigeyes, oder spinn ich?;+


----------



## marca (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wird wohl vielleicht ein Bisam gewesen sein?
Die schwimmen schon mal quer durch die Maas.
Gehören im übrigen zu den Wühlmäusen und nicht zu den Ratten!


----------



## BSZocher (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin!

Nutria

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biberratte


----------



## Brasso_54 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

|wavey::q|evil:Würde auch sagen: Nutria

Waren mal lange Zeit die Seuche in den Vinkeveense Plassen.
Haben dort extra einen |evil: Jäger eingestellt.
Werden in den Lokalen als :v"Wasserkaninchen" angeboten - sollen gut schmecken!


----------



## alex-racer (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jup sind Nutrias die bister sind mittlerweile überall #d habt ihr schon mal gesehen was die für hauer haben
schöne rosa zähnchen 



gruß alex


----------



## totaler Spinner (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ein Bisam war das nicht, die kenne ich. Nutria könnte hinkommen, allerdings hat das Tier beim schwimmen manchmal mit den Schwanzschlägen richtig Radau gemacht. Das würde doch eher für einen echten Biber sprechen. Ich hab mir bei wiki die Bilder angeschaut, der Nutria hat ja nicht so einen platten Schwanz wie der Biber. Hab mal was gegoogelt und gelesen dass es wirklich auch Biber an der Maas geben soll. Zum Glück sind beides Pflanzenfresser (hätte ich vom Biber nicht gedacht), da brauch ich keine Angst wegen den Köfiködern zu haben. Gestern hab ich in der Nähe kl. Stämme mit den typischen Bissspuren gesehen. Das Tier hat sich diesmal nicht blicken lassen.


----------



## Borusse (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,

Du hast Recht, an der Maas gibt es tatsächlich Biber.
An dem See wo ich immer hinfahre, ist vor 2 Jahren extra ein Stück Ufer gesperrt worden, weil dort ein Biberbau war.
Hat mir der Förster so erklärt.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## xfakex (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Leute, 

Hab hier schon oft durch gelesen bin aber erst heute mal dazu gekommen mich auch zu registrieren 

Ich war jetzt am Wochenende in Beesel Angeln, und konnte 2 schöne Zander Überlisten,

Zuerst ein kleinen von 57 cm, danach ein großen von 96!!

Ich war vollstens zufrieden ... wir angeln schon seid ein paar monaten immer an der bestimmten stelle in beesel und wir fangen auch meistens immer gut!

Hier ein auszug von den 2 schönen...

http://img528.*ih.us/img528/5771/dsc00104x.jpg


----------



## krauthi (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

toller einstand direkt zwei tote fische zu presentieren   |kopfkrat

bei einem Küchenzander der für den eigenbedarf mit genommen wird sagt sicherlich keiner was aber einen zandermama von 96 cm da fehlen mir wiedermal die worte #q


----------



## Jens0883 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Guck mal seinen Namen an. Vielleicht will er nur ein bisschen Stunk machen...


----------



## Wohlstandskind (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

und die bestände schrumpfen weiter....


----------



## krauthis7 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ohne worte |offtopic


----------



## bws0815 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

bla bla .... Petri zu den Fischen !  :vik:


----------



## xfakex (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Leute...

Danke erstmal an bws0815 

Wo ist denn bitte euer Problem? Andere posten auch ihre TOTEN GEFANGENEN FISCHE...

Und dann so sachen wie guck mal ob er hier nur unruhe reinbringen will.....
#q


----------



## krauthis7 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

so isses halt wenn mann tote fische postet ,mach doch das nägste mal ein foto ,schön in pose aber mit lebenden fisch
nur so als tipp


----------



## powermike1977 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

petri-wenn auch ich immer lieber sehe dass die maedels wieder schwimmen. anzwazs, is beesel nicht die stelle wo man eine unmenge an geld fuers angeln bezahlen muss?
cheers,
mike


----------



## totaler Spinner (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jetzt wissen wir auch warum es Unmengen Geld kostet dort zu angeln.:q
@xfakex
Das ist hier normal, hier geht es nicht nur ums angeln hier prallen auch verschiedene Weltbewegende Ideologien aufeinander. |krach:#q


----------



## xfakex (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Okay,

Nur mal so vorab, ich hab nicht vor hier Stunk reinzubringen...

Ich bin neu hier, und wollte einfach nur zu dem Thema meinen letzten Fang vorzeigen...

Achso, @ Powermike...

In Beesel brauchst du nicht drauf bezahlen, lediglich der vispass für NL ist notwendig!

Und ja wir waren heute wieder in Beesel auf der Spitze Spinnen, und wir konnten ein kleinen Barsch und n Zander auf n ungewöhnliches Blinkerplättchen gefangen...

http://img440.*ih.us/img440/1560/barsch.jpg


http://img27.*ih.us/img27/9097/zandert.jpg


Beide haben wir wieder wohlauf ins Wasser zurück gelassen, da der Zander gerade erst sein mindestmaß erreicht hat....


----------



## krauthis7 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

///Beide haben wir wieder wohlauf ins Wasser zurück gelassen///

super weiter so ,petri zum fang


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Darf man nun in Beesel an der Maas angeln oder nicht???

Frage an Alle.

Habe dort im Dezember 2008 auch noch geangelt.


----------



## xfakex (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich Kann dir Garantieren, das du da mit dem VISPASS angeln kannst, ohne Angst zu haben, das wenn eine Kontrolle kommt, du drauf zahlst!

Das weiß ich ganz sicher daher, weil wir vor 2 Wochen in Beesel waren, und kontrolliert worden sind.

MFG


----------



## powermike1977 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

sauber!


----------



## totaler Spinner (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

LET OP!
Schaut euch mal die letzte Seite der Aanvulling 09 an oder die Site vom Nellissen (unter Genehmigung):

http://www.nelissenvangasselt.com/homepage_d.htm

ich finde danach kann man nicht sagen das allgemein um Beesel das angeln nur mit den vispas erlaubt ist. 

Vielleicht geht den regulären Kontrolleuren der Nellissen selber auf den Senkel, das die dort keine Knollen schreiben oder die hatten selbst keinen Plan (schon oft vorgekommen, vor allem bei den einfachen Vereinsmitgliedern mit Kontrolleurspass).
Ich würde aber für nichts garantieren wenn der Nellissen seine eigenen Leute rausschickt.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Also darf man dort doch nicht angeln. Das war echt eine super Stelle und gut zu erreichen. Schade. Die spinnen, die Holländer!:v|krach:#d:v


----------



## totaler Spinner (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



xfakex schrieb:


> Das weiß ich ganz sicher daher, weil wir vor 2 Wochen in Beesel waren, und kontrolliert worden sind.


 
Wer hat euch den kontrolliert? |kopfkrat
Wasserschutzpolizei? Grüne Polizei? Normale Polizei? Zivile Kontrolleure?


----------



## Wohlstandskind (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

servus,
konnten gestern nacht zwei schöne aale (50,80) an der maas fangen.
Unter anderem gingen auch noch brassen und barsche an die Köder.
Hatte mich schon gewundert das es jetzt auf einmal so gut lief vor ein zwei wochen ging bei uns nämlich noch gar nichts...
Alle befinden sich natürlich wieder in ihrem Element.
Einen schönen rest sonntag noch
gruß philip


----------



## lsski (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Leute 
Ich war 10 Tage Zanderangeln in Asselt (Maasseen) 
dort ist Zandertechnisch tote Hose.
Drei Zander konnten meine Frau und ich überlisten.
Viele Andere Zander Spezi´s rechts und links neben uns fingen NIX !
Auch habe ich viel schmuh erzählt bekommen von Stellnetzen, Elecktrofischen und jede menge Schwachsinn über was man lieber hier nicht schreiben sollte...............
Das wetter war ein mix aus Sonne Wolken und Regen........
Mit Fischen war nix ausser Barsch kleine Rapfen und Bresen..
Wir kommen wieder wenn die Köderfische weniger sind.........
Dann fangen wir Zander mit einen Stint......
in dem Sinne LG


----------



## Wohlstandskind (4. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi leutz,
is ja nich mehr viel los hier 
also vorgestern konnten wir einen 65er zander und einen 45wels an den haken bekommen,
heute nur ein paar kleine barsche und einen 50er aal.
Vor einer Wochen konnten wir einen dicken 86er aal in der mittagssonne erwischen,
wie läuft es denn bei euch???
petri


----------



## Jan. (7. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hey! also ich gehe öfters an der Ausfahrt echt nähe maastricht angeln aber habe dieses Jahr noch NICHTS gefangen. Ständig hänger und einfach nur tote hose. hat einer nen tipp?vlt bezüglich köder oder technik?
danke für jede antwort!

@ Wohlstandskind:
ich sehe gerade das du nicht weit von mir wohnst...bin aus aachen...wo genau gehst du immer angeln wenn man fragen darf und wie schaffst du es momentan zu fangen? ich habe einfach garkeinen erfolg in letzter zeit.
Danke


----------



## Wohlstandskind (7. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Leute war gestern wieder los? Konnte einen 55er Zander erwischen.
Obwohl es wohl richtig ist das die Räuber im moment nicht so recht wollen,
denke das liegt am zu guten futterfischangebot.
petri


----------



## Jan. (7. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wo warst du denn, wann, und womit haste gefangen!?
ich brauche einfach jeden kleinsten tip da ich momentan kurz davor bin dynamit einzusetzen:q
natürlich nicht aber ich weiß nicht weiter#c


----------



## Maasperle (8. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Guten Tag
war gesten an der Maas bei Maastricht, habe 2 Zander gefangen. Einen von 70cm und einen 89cm. Hat sich gelohnt.
War letzte Woche schon mal erfolgreich mit 67 und 86cm.
Habe wohl eine gute Stelle gefunden!!!!!
Gruß
Die Maasperle


----------



## Jan. (8. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petri zu den fängen...das du mir die stelle nicht verraten willst kann ich mir denken aber aber an was für ner art stelle fängst du? spundwand?....an nem stömungswechsel? würd mich halt ma interessieren welche art von stelle momentan gut besetzt ist...montag werde ich bei maastricht auch wieder mein glück versuchen...da wo sich julianakanal und maas aufteilt...nicht genau an der spitze aber etwas weiter richhtung dieser schleuse...kenst du die stelle Maasperle?


----------



## Maasperle (8. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petrie dank
die Stelle kenne, fängt man da gut? gehe auch schon mal in der Gegend! Kennst du die KNP-Werk oder Spinix. Da ist ein kleine Fluß der vom Jachthafen abgeht. Ich angele ein Stück höher in richtung Belgien. Angel aber auch nur mit Naturköder und Auftreibskörper. Köderfische stippe ich mir dort selber. Muß hier aber was klarstellen, ist des Profil meiner Frau. Habe mich jetzt auch regestriert. Von wo kommst du?
Gruß
Maasperle


----------



## Jan. (9. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

bin auch aus aachen. also an meiner stelle hatte ich ma en paar barsche aber von zandern noch nichts zu sehen. also hast du einfach 2 ruten auf grund? also die stelle muss ich mir ma anschauen...welchen auftriebskörper verwendest du? hab imer das gefühl das mein köfi aufm grund liegt und ihn da keiner nimmt...
gruß jan


----------



## Maasperle (9. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Jan
ich benutze als Auftriebskörper Flip Flops, die ich mir dann zurechtschneide und in die Seite einführe. Du kannst das auch test? Indem du den Fisch mit dem Blei bis auf die Oberfläsche läst. Dann siehst du ob der Fisch untergeht oder nicht.
Gruß
Maasperle


----------



## Jan. (9. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ok danke...werde morgen ma wieder mein glück versuchen und den köfi ma auftreiben lassen
ich hoffe ich kann dann am dienstag von nem schönen fang berichten|supergri


----------



## powermike1977 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

sauber! allerdings kann ich auf den fotos erkennen wer die fische sind!


----------



## QWERTZ (12. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wer sind die fische denn? |kopfkrat


----------



## Maasjuppi (12. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen
bin Neu hier ( nicht ganz da meine Frau schon hier angemeldet ist).Euer Board ist echt super! man findet immer eine Antwort und die Angler hier stehen einem auch mit Rat und Tat zur seite.
Finde ich echt SUPER! Muß man hier auch mal sagen.
Gruß 
Der Maasjuppi#6#6#6


----------



## powermike1977 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



MarcelReiners schrieb:


> Wer sind die fische denn? |kopfkrat



kennst du nicht.


----------



## alex-racer (12. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ist doch der Jupp, Pitter, Karl und der Erwin, hab ich direkt wiedererkannt.


----------



## Maasjuppi (12. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Falsch!!!!
Das sind Niederländische Fische! Die heißen:
Hüb... Jan... Allo... Henk... und so!!!!!!
Gruß
Der Maasjuppi


----------



## powermike1977 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

jetzt ists raus! ...dann is auch klar wer der kerl im hintergrund is!


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (12. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Habakuk

Nun sind die Fotos vollendet. Petri.|supergri|supergri


----------



## powermike1977 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

fänge sind bei mir eher bescheiden...allerdings bin ich nur mit spinn oder jerkrute unterwegs. sollte evtl. mal auf koefi umsteigen wie ich hier so lese!


----------



## QWERTZ (13. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Besser nicht, ich meine Welse sind in NL jetzt auch geschützt.
Aber frag mal Powermike, der kennt auch die sicher mit Namen |bigeyes


----------



## krauthi (16. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wieviele Zander darf man denn eigentlich mitnehmen? Habe von einer Fangbegrenzung gehört. Was gibt es sonst was man wissen sollte? 


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#q#q#q#q#q#d


----------



## Maasjuppi (16. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen
das kommt drauf an wo man geht!
In Maastricht ist generelles mitnahme Verbot.
Soweit ich das weiß darf man sonst pro Person
zwei Zander mitnehmen. Aber bitte auf die Größe achten!
Aber soweit steht das auch in deinem VisPas unterlagen drin 
die du bei deinem Vispas bekommen hast.
MfG
Der Maasjuppi


----------



## krauthi (16. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

was ist an der frage "Wieviele Zander darf man denn eigentlich mitnehmen "  falsch zu verstehen

jeder halbwegs denkende  gastangler sollte sich vorher  über gesetze und entnahmenverbote informieren

in deinen unterlagen steht alles drin was du wissen musst  und wenn du das nicht lesen bzw verstehen kannst   informiere dich vorher   bevor  du ans wasser gehst

und in maastricht darf überhaupt kein fisch entnommen werden   noch nicht mal friedfisch

so viel zu deiner  noch so verständlichen frage   was mann darf und was nicht 

ich gebe dir vollkommen recht  das es einige dinge in holland  gesetzlich gibt  die du nirgends   niedergeschrieben findest 
zb  futterschleuder  oder  klappmesser  ab einer länge von 15 cm  ausgeklappt. 3te rute usw usw usw 

aber  jeder  händler   der dir  den vispass verkauft sollte  darüber  informieren  den ansonsten wird  es  verdammt teuer

also  erst info´s einholen  und dan  als Gast  rüber fahren zum angeln


----------



## Maasjuppi (16. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Habakuk 
nein , das mit nahme verbot bezieht sich auf jegliche Art von Fischen sogar Kofis. Verstehe es auch nicht aber ich denke das hat mit dem warlosen mitnehmen mancher Anglern zu tuen. Die meistens auch noch keinen Vispas haben. Wenn ihr wisst was ich meine!  Ist nicht böse gemeint aber habe mich in den letzten Jahren wo ich nach Maastricht fahre mit einigen Niederländern unterhalten. Die meinten alle das selbe. Will hier keinen angreifen.
Der Maasjuppi 








Habakuk schrieb:


> *@krauthi*
> Bevor du irgendwelche Hammpelmänner dahinmalst musst du verstehen was man meint. Das läuft über den Weg der Kommunikation. Meine Frage bezog sich auf die Aussagen, dass einige sagen 2 die anderen sagen 3. Das man keine 10 mitnehmen darf weiß ich. Und dass es Region bedingt ist, wusste ich z.B. nicht, wie Maasjuppi geschrieben hat.
> 
> Es gibt z.B. noch Gesetze wie die, dass eine Schleuder zum Anfüttern unter das Waffengesetz fällt. Wenn man das nicht weiß, kann man viele Probleme bekommen.
> ...


----------



## Maasjuppi (16. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Habakuk
nochmal! Also ich bin zufrieden kann mich nicht beklagen.
Habe letzte Woche einen schönen dicken 70 und 89 Zander 
gehascht, finde ist nicht schlecht! Oder? Angel vom Ufer und nur mit Kofi. Man darf ihn halt nur nicht mitnehmen. Will mich hier nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken! Habe bis letzte Woche mit dem Tead meiner Frau (Maasperle) geschrieben. Klingt für einen Mann ein bischen blöd oder! Da meine Frau dieses Jahr nicht die richtig Lust hat, habe ich mich hier auch angemeldet.
Gruß
Der Maasjuppi


----------



## alex-racer (17. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

Also man fängt super in Maastricht, Zander von 100 cm sind keine Seltenheit auf Köfi sowie auf Gummi.
Brassen und Rotaugen auch super beim feedern oder Stippen.


Gruß Alex


----------



## powermike1977 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

alda schwede...die maas ist quasi 100m vor meiner tuere...anscheinend befische ich nur die muell-stellen! habe zuletzt vor 3-4 jahren einen 75er zander erwischt, auf koefi. fische aber auch schon eine ewigkeit nicht mehr mit naturkoedern, hoert sich an als sollte ich das mal aendern!


----------



## totaler Spinner (19. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Habakuk schrieb:


> Wir haben mit Köfi gefischt, kleinen Rapfen. Habe gehört dass die geschützt sind?? Stimmt das? Und wie sieht es da mit kleinen Köderfischen, die das Mindestmaß nicht erreicht haben (z.B. kleine Rotaugen, Barsche etc.)


 
Rapfen (roofblei) sind im Allgemeinen in NL weder geschützt, noch gibt es für sie ein Mindestmaß und Schonzeiten. Gleiches gilt für Rotaugen (blankvoorn). Mindestmaße gibt es für Rotfedern (rietvoorn) (15cm) und Barsch (baars) (22cm). Bei Besitz untermäßiger Fische, egal ob tot oder lebend, gibt es ne Knolle. Pro Fisch.* |bigeyes*


----------



## dc1981 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



totaler Spinner schrieb:


> Gleiches gilt für die Rotfeder (blankvoorn). Mindestmaße gibt es für Rotfedern (rietvoorn) (15cm) und Barsch (baars) (22cm). Bei Besitz untermäßiger Fische, egal ob tot oder lebend, gibt es ne Knolle. Pro Fisch.* |bigeyes*


 

muß man nicht verstehen, oder??? ;+|kopfkrat
rietvoorn = (Rotfeder) mindestmaß 15

blankvoorn = (Plötze,Rotauge)
nicht geschütz und kein mindestmaß.

ich glaub da ist etwas da neben gegangen.

ich hatte aber bei kontrollen noch keinen anschiss kassiert, obwohl ich rotfedern als köfi's habe.

naja kommt natürlich auf die leute an.

aber nix desto trotz schönen sonnigen tag


----------



## totaler Spinner (19. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



dc1981 schrieb:


> muß man nicht verstehen, oder??? ;+|kopfkrat
> rietvoorn = (Rotfeder) mindestmaß 15
> 
> blankvoorn = (Plötze,Rotauge)
> ...


 
Danke. natürlich muss das heißen:
_Gleiches gilt für Rotaugen (blankvoorn).|rotwerden_
_War wohl noch nicht richtig wach#u. Aber das ist ja das gute am Board das es Leute gibt die solche Missgeschicke richtig stellen.#6_


----------



## Maasjuppi (19. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nabend zusammen
hallo powermike1977, du kommst doch aus Maastricht!
Wie ist es denn nun in Maastricht mit Köfis angeln und anschließend zum Zanderangeln nehmen! Ist das jetzt erlaubt oder nicht? Da ja komplettes mitnahme Verbot in Maastricht gilt.
Weißt du da was genaues?
Gruß
Der Maasjuppi


----------



## Jens0883 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So wie ich das verstanden habe, darfst du gar keinen Fisch abschlagen. Also auch keine Köderfische.


----------



## Jens0883 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Oder Köderfische mitbringen.


----------



## Maasjuppi (20. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Grüße Euch
ein bisschen bekloppt sind die in Maastricht doch schon! Oder? (lach) Darfst einen fangen aber ihn töten um ihn als Köfi zunehmen darfste nicht. Bei uns im Angelladen kannst du die auch gefrohren kaufen. Halte ich persönlich aber nichts von! Sind verpackt, lasse mir eine Quittung geben dann kann man mir ja nichts mehr!!!!!!
Gruß 
Der Maasjuppi
PS
Habakuk gehst du auch in Maastricht Angel?







Habakuk schrieb:


> Die hättest du theoretisch auch vor Ort fangen können. Das wäre ja eine gute Ausrede in allen Fällen, deshalb denke ich dass du keine Fische "tot" dabei haben darfst.


----------



## Jens0883 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich bin schon mehrmals in Maastricht kontrolliert worden und hatte tote Köfis neben mir liegen. Hat keiner was gesagt.


----------



## Maasjuppi (20. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Jens 
vergiss es, wie wildst du den Polizisten beweisen das du die mitgebracht hast?
Gruß
Der Maasjuppi






Jens0883 schrieb:


> Oder Köderfische mitbringen.


----------



## Jens0883 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Die waren einzelnd in Küchenpapier gewickelt in einem Gefrierbeutel. Aber du hast schon recht, wenn die einem was wollen, dann gibt´s ein Protokoll. Ich werde mir aber weiterhin meine Köfis mitbringen.


----------



## powermike1977 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Maasjuppi schrieb:


> Hallo Jens
> vergiss es, wie wildst du den Polizisten beweisen das du die mitgebracht hast?
> Gruß
> Der Maasjuppi



wie wollen die polizisten beweisen dass du sie vor ort gefangen/getoeten hast? 
denke, solange ihr da keine 30 stk rumliegen habt gibts keine probleme


----------



## Bald Patch (29. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> wie wollen die polizisten beweisen dass du sie vor ort gefangen/getoeten hast?
> denke, solange ihr da keine 30 stk rumliegen habt gibts keine probleme



Hallo,

ist es denn in Holland erlaubt,mit Köderfischen zu angeln,welche aus einem fremden Gewässer entnommen wurden?

Uwe


----------



## Bald Patch (30. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Habakuk schrieb:


> @bald patch
> 
> Lies dir die letzen 10 Beiträge an, das ist gerade das Thema hir.



Ich glaube,Du hast die Frage nicht ganz richtig verstanden.

Zur Erläuterung:

In Deutschland ist es ja verboten,Köderfische aus Gewässer A zu entnehmen und damit zu Gewässer B zu fahren um damit zu angeln.

Ich möchte wissen,ob das in Holland auch so ist.
Wenn ja,kann ich dem Kontrolleur schlecht erzählen,meine Köderfische(untermaßige Rotfedern in diesem Fall)stammen aus meinem Hausgewässer in Deutschland.

Uwe


----------



## Maasjuppi (30. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Powermike
ich glaube kaum das die Niederländischen Polizisten dir beisen müssen das du die Fische hier gefangen hast! Sondern ich glaube mehr das du ihnen beweisen mußt das du sie hier nicht gefangen hast! Im zweifelsfall zahlst du immer!
Gruß
Der Maasjuppi






powermike1977 schrieb:


> wie wollen die polizisten beweisen dass du sie vor ort gefangen/getoeten hast?
> denke, solange ihr da keine 30 stk rumliegen habt gibts keine probleme


----------



## Maasjuppi (30. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Bald Patch
soweit ich weiß, gibt es in den Niederlanden keine A oder B Gewässer.
Das Mitnahmeverbot bezieht sich auf einzelne Gegenden. Wie zu Beispiel: Maastricht, dort ist ein generelles Mitnahmeverbot für Fische!
Gruß
Der Maasjuppi








Bald Patch schrieb:


> Ich glaube,Du hast die Frage nicht ganz richtig verstanden.
> 
> Zur Erläuterung:
> 
> ...


----------



## powermike1977 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Maasjuppi schrieb:


> Hallo Powermike
> ich glaube kaum das die Niederländischen Polizisten dir beisen müssen das du die Fische hier gefangen hast! Sondern ich glaube mehr das du ihnen beweisen mußt das du sie hier nicht gefangen hast! Im zweifelsfall zahlst du immer!
> Gruß
> Der Maasjuppi



hi juppi,

im zweifelsfall schreibst du dir genauso die daten von denen auf, wie sie es von dir tun. auch in nl gibts ne demokratie . wer sich alles gefallen laesst zahlt auf jeden fall. 

mike


----------



## totaler Spinner (30. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Soweit ich weiß ist es in NL erlaubt mit (mäßigen) Köfis aus Gewässer A in Gewässer B oder auch C zu angeln. Ob das auch für Gewässer gilt in denen ein totales Entnahmeverbot gilt kann ich nicht sagen. 
Wie lautet den der genaue Wortlaut der Maastrichter Bestimmung? Manchmal heißt es ja: es ist verboten den und den Fisch in Besitz zu haben. Dann ist es ja egal wo man den gefangen hat.

Übrigens waren am diesen WE groß angelegte Kontrollen an den Plassen und der Maas. Die sollen zukünftig öfters stattfinden.


----------



## Roofblei (31. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo TS

Es ist richtig was MJ sagt.

In und um Maastricht ist es verboten egal um welche Fischart

es sich handelt , mit zu nehmen.

Steht ausführlich in der Maastrichtvergunning.Leider halten sich nicht alle Kollegen 

daran :c

Greetz


----------



## Maasjuppi (1. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Roofblei
kommst du aus Vaals?
Gehst du auch in Maastricht angeln? 
Gruß
Der Maasjuppi








Roofblei schrieb:


> Hallo TS
> 
> Es ist richtig was MJ sagt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maasjuppi (1. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Habakuk
die Idee ist nicht schlecht! Warum machst du dafür nicht einen neuen Ted auf? Wird bestimmt viel Anklang finden! Ich bin auf jedenfall dabei.
Gruß
Der Maasjuppi






Habakuk schrieb:


> @all
> Hey Leute, ihr redet so viel über GEsetze und Ordnungen (ist ja auch wichtig wegen der Aufklärung, denn wir wollen uns an die GEsetze halten), aber wie siehjt es mit Fischen aus? Wie wäre es mit einem netten Fangbericht incl. ein paar schönen Bildern? Wäre doch mal was anderes hier im Forum, oder?
> 
> Liebe Grüße an alle
> ...


----------



## Roofblei (2. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Maasjuppi schrieb:


> Hallo Roofblei
> kommst du aus Vaals?
> Gehst du auch in Maastricht angeln?
> Gruß
> Der Maasjuppi



Hoi 

Richtig ich komme aus Vaals und gehe schon seit ca 

20 Jahren in Maastricht angeln.Leider haben wir im 

Moment sehr wenig Zeit um dort zu Angeln ,hat aber auch den

Grund das duch die Bauarbeiten die Fänge meines erachtens

zurückgegangen sind.Zumindestens kann ich dieses Jahr im 

Gegensatz zu den Letzten Jahren keinen vernünfigen Fang 

vorweisen.Melde dich doch mal vieleicht kann man mal was 

vereinbaren.

Greetz


----------



## Maasjuppi (2. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Roofblei
wäre super! Wohne 100 Meter Luftline von Vaals. Also ist das kein problem.
Gruß
Der Maasjuppi


----------



## ghoster (4. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Zum Thema Nelissen und Fischen in der Maas unterhalb Roermond.

Definitiv NUR mit zusätzlicher Erlaubnis zu befischen.
Wer ohne diese Erlaubnis fischt wird durch die Ordnungshüter sofort mit 60,-€ zur Kasse gebeten. :v
Stand 30.08.2009

P.S. Wir waren mit dem Wohnmobil in Neer am Maasufer und haben es vor Ort live erlebt wie zwei polnische Staatsbürger mit Vispas aber ohne Genehmigung Nelissen kontrolliert wurden und zahlen durften.

Gruß


----------



## theundertaker (5. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Na ihrs, hat jemand von euch mal wieder einen Fang zu vermelden?

Ich war vor 3 Wochen Nachtangeln und konnte nen 70er Aal landen...


----------



## theundertaker (5. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

1. Bild - Aal
2. Bild - Sonnenaufgang am Asseltse Plassen


----------



## powermike1977 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

nabend. sauberer aal! 
finde das angeln auf die jungs nicht mehr so spannend seitdem man sie wieder zurueck setzen muss. meine gefangenen aale haben die haken immer sehr tief geschluckt.
cheerio,
mike


----------



## theundertaker (7. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen...das erste Bild aber ist am beeindruckendsten...ich finde die Aufnahmen am Abend von der Natur herrlich...

Man muss nur mal zwei Bildchen einstellen und schon ziehen andere nach...ich glaube, jetzt könnte der Thread wieder anfangen zu leben ;-))

LG
Thomas


----------



## Wohlstandskind (7. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Leutz,
es tut sich ja wieder was 
Also konnte die letzten Wochen nicht viel fangen. Ein paar kleine Welse waren dabei ein strammer 86cm Aal und zwei Zander(einer davon 65cm).
Werde natürlich Bilder folgen lassen.
Petri


----------



## Wohlstandskind (7. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So hier die Bilder


----------



## peterws (7. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich war gestern mal wieder (südlich von Roermond) ein paar Stunden mit der Spinnrute unterwegs, bis in die Dunkelheit --- nix, kein einziger Fisch.#q

Solange hier aber Bilder von Fischen gepostet werden bezweifele ich wenigsten nicht, dass es in Mass/Maasplaasen überhaupt noch Fische gibt.


----------



## krauthi (7. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Fische  gibbts  dort noch 

konnte von freitag bis sonntag mittag   4  Hechte und  über 50 Barsche( bis 46 cm ) verhaften


----------



## theundertaker (8. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dieses Wochenende gehts wieder ab zum Spinnen, Feedern und Nachtangeln...ich denke, dann gibts nächste Woche wieder paar nette Bilder... ;-)

@F-r-a-n-k: Petri zu den Fischen vom Bootstreffen am Wochenende...die 50 Barsche klingen nach ner Menge Action und Spaß...irgendwann bin ich auch dabei mit meinem eigenen Boot ;-) Dann kannste mich versuchen zu versenken =))


----------



## etaz2 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

bin am we auch an den maasplassen... darf man fragen wo ihr euer lager aufschlagt ?


----------



## dc1981 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo etaz2,

wir nehmen nicht jeden mit zum angeln bevor er sich nicht bei uns vorstellt :m.

kannst ja mal näheres zu dir erzählen. #6


grüße Daniel


----------



## theundertaker (9. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Sehr gut, Daniel, sehr gut...:m

Wir können doch aber schon mal verraten, dass wir an der Maas sind...eventuell fahre ich noch paar geeignete Stellen zum Spinnfischen in Holland ab...


----------



## theundertaker (9. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

schöne Bilder....weiter so Jung...

Bin auch mal auf die Fänge am We gespannt....


----------



## Wohlstandskind (11. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Leutz,+
Gestern konnten wir einen 50er Hecht und einen 50er Zander fangen.
waren grade wieder an der Maas los und haben zwei gute Zander erwischt.
Einen Ausschlitzer direkt am Ufer nach ner geilen Attacke.
So denn,
Petri


----------



## Habakuk (18. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Jungs, fängt ihr was an der Maas?


----------



## theundertaker (18. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Heute gehts abends nochmal an die Maas und an paar andere Stellen zum Spinnen...und Samstag Abend nochmal dasselbe...

Wenn ich was fange, melde ich mich wieder...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex-racer (18. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Heute gehts abends nochmal an die Maas und an paar andere Stellen zum Spinnen...und Samstag Abend nochmal dasselbe...
> 
> Wenn ich was fange, melde ich mich wieder...
> 
> ...


 
Wird ja jetzt auch langsam mal Zeit das du einen Zander auf die Schuppen legst, Thomas |kopfkrat



Gruß Alex


----------



## theundertaker (18. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hab dieses Jahr bis jetzt genau einen gefangen XDXD


----------



## TeeDub (18. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Schöner Aal, Wohlstandskind. Umso überraschender die Location, wo Du ihn gefangen hast. Ich habe dort noch keinen einzigen Fisch gehakt. Mag vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass ich diese Örtlichkeit in der vergangenen und laufenden Saison stark vernachlässigt habe.

Sind der Zander und der Catfish auch dort gefangen worden?


----------



## Wohlstandskind (20. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin,
Wie läuft es bei euch im Moment vom Ufer? Bei uns ist es eher mau im Moment, mal einen vereinzelten am Abend, aber keinen zahlreichen Bisse 
Zander Wels und co schwimmen doch überall rum!?!?!?
Petri


----------



## powermike1977 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

bei mir sind es nur barsche vom ufer-zahlreich aber eher nur bis 30cm...warte noch auf dne hammer


----------



## herbstba (26. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
komm aus Freiburg und zieh Anfang Oktober nach Aachen zum Studieren. 
Ich wollt mal fragen, ob mich mal einer von euch mit nach NL an die Maas oder so mitnehemen könnte und mir vielleicht ein paar Stellen zeigen und wie das mit der Vispas läuft? Kann man eigentlich auch Tageskarten kaufen? Ich selbst angel hauptsächlich auf Raubfisch (Wobbler, Gufi...). Danke schon mal im voraus!
Gruß und Petri Heil


----------



## Habakuk (27. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Hebrstba
Ich war heute an einer ganz neuen Stelle und es hat sich gelohnt. Am besten du probierst aus. Maastricht ist ja nicht weit weg, deshalb würde ich an deiner Stelle gute Stellen suchen und diese dann für dich behalten. In Aachen gibt es bestimmt Angelshops, die dich bezüglich des VISpas beraten können.

@all
Konnte heute Abend einen Zander und einen Barsch fangen. Einen guten Biß auf Köfi (viel Schnur ziehen gelassen) konnte ich nicht verwerten, weil beim Anschlag die Vorfachschnur riß. Tut mir leid für den Fisch. Ahja, eine Krabbe gab es auch...


----------



## dc1981 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo zusammen,

war gestern alleine und heute mit frau unterwegs.
gestern 2maßige barsche und ne handvoll kleinere.#6

heute ca 15st. von 17 - 30cm :vik: alles dabei.

war sehr geil. vorallem meine frau hat heute ihre ersten barsche verhaften können.


greetings dc


----------



## etaz2 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hab in einer Stunde 4 Barsche hier gefangen:

51.141477, 5.862781

nix wildes zwischen 10 und 20 cm groß. Auch alle wieder freigelassen.

Ich glaube an der Stelle hätte ich aber garnicht angeln dürfen *g


----------



## dc1981 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



etaz2 schrieb:


> Hab in einer Stunde 4 Barsche hier gefangen:
> 
> 51.141477, 5.862781
> 
> ...


 

wenn du dir nicht sicher bist ob du an der stelle angeln darfst. warum hast du es den dann getan#q

ich weiß das "ich" dort angeln darf.
hab nämlich meine papiere gelesen :b


mfg daniel


----------



## theundertaker (30. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Huhu Leute...

heute ging die Post ab...konnte 14 Barsche von 17 - 27 cm landen (5 maßige dabei) und einen Döbel von 27 cm...die ersten vier Würfe waren 4 Barsche (27,26,26,24)...das war vielleicht geil...mit so nem schönen fischreichen Tag hätte ich heute nicht gerechnet, aber es war bombastisch ^^

Liebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Habakuk (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

In welcher Ecke hast du gefischt?


----------



## theundertaker (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Richtung Maasbracht...war echt supi....schade, dass das Wetter am Wochenende so kacke wird, sonst hätte ich nochmal n Versuch gestartet ;-)


P.S.: @dc1981: Ich kann dich gerne mal mit an meine "Geheimstelle" mitnehmen XDXD muahahahaaaaa ;-)


----------



## Habakuk (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Schlechtes Wetter kann sich auch als Top-Wetter zum Angeln erweisen.


----------



## theundertaker (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich glaube, ich bin doch ne Runde an der Stelle von letztens...will nochmal Barsche ziehen...ufernah gehts ja auch bei Wind...^^


----------



## Criss81 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hiho,

wollte mich auch nochmal zum Wort melden,

war gestern am Oolderplaasen und wurde mit zwei Hechtchen (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) belohnt. Zudem hatte ich ne richtig heftige Attacke auf meinen Gummifisch den ich nicht verwerten konnte, aber vom Gefühl her war nen Zander.

So am Samstag werd ich es nochmal versuchen, ist ja perfektes Raubfischwetter.

Grüße Chris|wavey:


----------



## theundertaker (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Leutz...

ich war gestern und heute nochmal auf Barschjagd und wat soll ich sagen...ich hab n Lauf  Heute liefs nochmal besser, obwohl ich nicht dachte, dass ich das von gestern noch steigern kann...^^

Bilanzen der Tage:

03.10.
-------
13 Barsche mit Untermaß ab 15 cm
2 x 22 cm
1 x 30 cm

= 16 Barsche

04.10.
-------
7 Barsche mit Untermaß ab 18 cm
4 x 22 cm
1 x 23 cm
2 x 25 cm
2 x 26 cm
1 x 27 cm
1 x 30 cm

= 18 Barsche
----------------------

Ich denke, ich bin grad voll am Abräumen XD Waren echt wieder zwei supergeile Tage mit massig Fischkontakt...ein paar Fehlbisse waren auch dabei, aber die meisten hingen ;-)

Ich hoffe mal, dass es bei euch auch grade so läuft...ist echt Wahnsinn, wie die Fische sich auf die Köder stürzen...

Hätte auch gedacht, dass bei dem Wind nix weiter geht, aber Samstag bei dem stürmischen Wind trotzdem noch diese Anzahl von Fischen und heute wars auch nicht die ganze Zeit windstill ^^ Zum Glück ließ der Wind zum Ende hin noch bisschen nach...war ja auch nur 3,5 Stunden unterwegs am heutigen Tag...

Viele Grüße
Thomas        :vik:


----------



## Habakuk (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Schön! Hast du die in der Maas gefangen oder im See?


----------



## theundertaker (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Kanal...am We bzw. den Montag oder Dienstag gehts nochmal los...vielleicht klappts ja wieder so jut....die letzten drei Versuche mit insgesamt 1 Döbel und 48 Barschen beendet...vielleicht lassen sich ja nächstes Mal auch 30 auf einmal rauslocken ^^


----------



## theundertaker (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War nochmal jemand los? Erfolg gehabt?

Ich kanns kaum erwarten, wieder den Barschen entgegen zu fahren ^^


----------



## Habakuk (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Waren am Samstag bei dem "starken" Wind am Wasser. Konnten einen Zander und zwei Barsche mit Köfis überlisten. Einige Fehlbiße gab es auch.


----------



## theundertaker (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

auch schöne Fische... ;-) In welcher Gegend warste denn unterwegs?


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,#h

ich war das letztes wochenende trotz starkem Wind auch in Roermond Angeln.

ich würde sagen das im moment alle Hafen einfahrten sowie Kanäle gut gehen .

Ich konnte am Freitag Abend 12 , 22-25cm Barsche zu biss verlocken und einen kleinen Stachelritter von ca 35-40cm konnte ich auch Landen. Samstag war ja perverser Wind. Morgens gings mit 18-25cm Barschen los.(ohne ende 20-25 Fische bestimmt) danach ein Zander biss und dann war toten stille . Samstag abend konnte ich die Rute kaum festhalten und hab mir deshalb gedacht komm dicker gufi und dann ziehse mal übern grund . Erster wurf 41cm Barsch, 2nix , 3 Wurf ca. gleiche stelle BAMM. geschätze 50-55cm Barsch , was für ein drill Rute bis zum griff gebogen, ohne ende Widerstand (dachte erst n Hecht) keine schläge einfach nur widerstand.. und dann sah ich seinen rücken... ein Fisch wie aus dem Bilderbuch was für ein Klopper. nach einem 15min drill hab ich ihn schon vor meinen Füssen dann ein starker ruck .. zack seh ich meine Gufi aus dem Wasser hüpfen...;+ dann dacht ich mir nur noch alter schwede der fisch meines lebens #q und ich hab nichteinmal ein Foto. stark verärgert :cfischte ich noch ne std und fing einen Stachelritter von 55cm . und dann war ende. 

das nächste Wochenende kommt.... |supergri

Achja alle gefangenen Fische Schwimmen wieder !!!

CATCH AND RELEASE

MFG #h


----------



## Criss81 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@zanderstar: schade für dich, aber du weißt ja wo er steht und ich meine gehört zu haben das alt Barsche recht standorttreu sind. Vielleicht bekommst ihn mal wieder an den Haken. 


Ich werde am Samstag mal wieder zum Oolerplaasen fahren, bzw. da an die Maas, eine mit Köfi und wenn sie bis dann da ist mit meiner neuen Bolo nen bisschen Stippen. Hoffe die Barsche beißen dann auch wieder so gut wie das letzte mal. 

Grüße 
Chris


----------



## theundertaker (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Klingt ja mal danach, als wenn momentan richtig der Bär steppt...Im Moment bekommt man an den richtigen Stellen das überfischte Roermond garnicht mehr so mit ;-) Ich kann nur sagen, ich freue mich auf Montag und Dienstag und werde auch mehrere Stellen anfahren...

n 50-55er Barsch ist natürlich hart...so n Vieh möchte ich auch mal sehen...45er ist mir ja auch schon untergekommen, aber noch knappe 10 cm drauf...wow...schade, dass du das Tier verloren hast...das wäre ein nettes Foto geworden.

Viel Glück euch am Wochenende!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Sinan2712 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Freunde, habe jetzt paar Beiträge gelesen und bin echt sehr begeistert von euren Fängen!!
Wohne in Wegberg, wer das kennt weiss dass es an der nl-grenze liegt. 
Brauche ca. ne halbe std bis Roermond und wollte mal dort angeln.

Wo kann ich mir denn die Tagesscheine kaufen?? 
Und wo genau kann man dort angeln?
Wie gesagt, war noch nie dort angeln...würde gerne auf Zanderjagd gehen.
Mfg


----------



## theundertaker (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

dc1981 kann dir mitteilen, wo du Tagesscheine bekommst....frag ihn mal...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Criss81 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Gibt es echt Tagesscheine für die Maas? Wusste ich garnicht, nen Kumpel wollte immer mal mit nach Roermond, hab ihm gesagt es lohnt sich aber noch nicht da er ja fürs ganze Jahr zahlen muss.

Also wenn jemand Infos hat, wo wie und was ne Tageskarte dann kostet, bitte postet es in den Trööt.

@Sinan: Also Zander findest du wahrscheinlich überall in der Maas und in den Maasplaasen, ich würde dann die frühen Morgenstunden und abends in der Dämmerung bis in die Dunkelheit mit dem Gufi angeln (ich mach immer ne Mischung aus Faulenzen und jiggen.)  Oder setzt dich einfach an nen See und angel mit nem Köfi. 

Grüße


----------



## theundertaker (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja...es gibt Tageskarten Criss81...wie gesagt, ich kann nicht mehr dazu sagen, aber n Kollege (dc1981) kann dir da nähere Infos geben, da seine Frau derzeit auch nur mit Tageskarten angelt...

Beißen die Zander jetzt endlich wieder auf Köfi...ich hab vor längerer Zeit (ca. 3-4 Monaten) 5-6 Versuche gestartet, aber die wollten irgendwie nicht richtig zubeißen.
Vielleicht versuche ichs Montag oder Dienstag nochmal...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Criss81 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ja nen angler neben mir hatte vor 3 Wochen zwei gute Zander mit Köfi aus dem Oolder rausgeholt. Ich angel nicht so oft mit Köfi bzw. fange ich gerade eigentlich an vermehrt mit Köfi zu angeln


----------



## dc1981 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

servus,

also tagesscheine gibt es nicht.
sondern nur wochenscheine .

es gibt 2verschiedene varianten.
1te gültig "nur" für die maas und kanäle
2te gültig "nur" für die maasseen.

kostenpunkt je 6€.

lg daniel


----------



## speedfreack (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wo genau bekommt man die denn?


----------



## theundertaker (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dann muss ich auch mal wieder n schönen Zander fangen ;-) Versuch ichs am Montag morgen eventuell doch nochmal...^^


----------



## speedfreack (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

viel glück werde es am we auch mal versuchen werde dann darüber berichten! |supergri


----------



## Criss81 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

na wenn soviele (mir eingeschlossen) am WE nen Versuch starten werden wir hoffentlich nen Zander zu Gesicht bekommen. Und wenn es nur nen Foto ist . Ist denn wer am Samstag in am Oolder?

Grüße 
Chris


----------



## speedfreack (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

das hoffe ich auch das es mit dem zander klappt :vik::vik: :vik: am we gehts los ab nach ....zum zander und barsche jagen :k konnte vor 2wochen schon 13 barsche landen der grösste war 39cm und einen zander 57cm.dieses we gehts rund.


----------



## Criss81 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

na dann mal viel glück...die barsche scheinen im Moment verrückt zu spielen, konnte auch gute "Strecken" hinlegen.


----------



## theundertaker (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja, die Barsche sin bekloppt momentan... XDXD Barsche über Barsche am Start... ;-) Criss81...ich komme mit zum Oolder, wenn du mir deine guten Stellen zeigst XDXD


----------



## Criss81 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@theundertaker:

generell bin ich für sowas immmer zu haben, nur habe ich keine wirklichen "Hot Spots", ich wander meistens mit der Spinne den See oder die Maas ab. Nagut ich hab schon stellen wo ich weiß das dort nen dicker Barsch war/ist, oder auch nen Hecht den ich schon zweimal an der Schnur hatte. 

Wenn ich ansitze dann meistens eh direkt am runden Parkplatz, da ich keinen Bock hab mein ganzes Gerödel weit zu schleppen. 

Aber kann es sein das ich dich anfang des Sommers mal mit der Freundin beim gufieren am Oolder gesehen hab. Wenn ihr das ward habt ihr geraden nen Hecht rausgeholt.

Grüße Chris


----------



## theundertaker (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nee....hab vor zwei Jahren am Oolderplas nen Hecht rausgeholt....bis dahin keine über 40 cm XDXD Denke, war jemand anderes....bin aber ab und an auch dort...momentan eher selten...

Ich war auch fast immer am runden Parkplatz...da sitzen aber eben alle, die dahin angeln fahren ^^ Mich würde mal interessieren, welche Stellen du letztens in der PN meintest...ich habe am runden Parkplatz da auch den 45er Barsch rausgeholt...da sin schon ordentliche Fische drin in dem See... ;-)

So richtige HotSpots gibts doch auch garnicht da in der Ecke...man sollte so einigermaßen die Stellen kennen und dann isses eh nur Glück, ob da grad Fische stehen oder nicht... ;-)

Ich muss auf jeden Fall wieder los...ich bin schon ganz hippelig....^^

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## spinhead (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Guten abend die Herren!

Da ich noch ein absoluter "Maas-Jüngling" bin (war erst 3-4 mal dort angeln) wollte ich den alten Hasen hier mal ein paar Infos rauskitzeln|supergri
Also, ich war wie gesagt letzten Monat 3-4 mal an der Maas bei Roermond auf Höhe der Maasstraat (da, wo auf der anderen Uferseite der Campingplatz ist). War mit nem Freund da, hatten immer eine Rute auf Grund mit Köfi, eine auf Grund mit Tauwurm und zwei mit Futterkorb und Made. Komischerweise haben wir dort insgesamt nur 3 Brassen (größte vllt 25 cm) und ca 10 Rotaugen gefangen (auch alle ziemlich mickrig)... Zielfisch wären Brassen und vllt Zander. Kennt jemand diese Stelle? Worauf sollte ich an der Maas achten sodass sich meine Fangchancen erhöhen? Bin wirklich für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Lg

spinhead|wavey:


----------



## Criss81 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Huhu,

also war am Samstag an meinem neuen "Hot Spot", es war ziemlich nass und kalt. 

Nun gefangen habe ich 3 Barsche 22 - 26 cm (also nix wildes), zwei Rotaugen und jede Menge Köderfischchen.

Auf mein Köderfischrute hatte ich nen heftigen Biss, leider ging nach dem Anschlagen und 2 heftigen Kofpschlägen der Fisch verloren. 

Mittwoch und Donnerstag hab ich Urlaub mal schauen was dann geht. 

GRüße


----------



## theundertaker (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Huhu Leute...

ich war Montag und heute ne Runde angeln.

Fazit:

Montag - 3 Barsche             27, 46, 48 cm
Dienstag - ca. 10 Barsche      23, 28, 32, 43 cm ... Rest kleiner
                               und ein 28er irgendwas...

Bilder folgen noch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Auf jeden Fall die geilsten zwei Tage der letzten Angelzeit.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## theundertaker (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hier sind mal die Fische


----------



## fishingchamp (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich habe gehört, dass es in Holland auch sowas wie einen Wochenschein gibt.
Stimmt das?
Woher kriege ich diesen Schein? Wieviel kostet dieser Schein? Und darf ich damit mit Kunstköder angeln?

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antwort.


----------



## theundertaker (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich hab erst gestern für jemanden einen besorgt...gibt es tatsächlich...habe ich bei der Information "VVV" auf dem Marktplatz in Roermond besorgt...glaube, ein paar Einträge vorher wurde das Thema schon einmal angesprochen...

Wenn du das reingehst, dann schreibt die dir den Zeitraum auf eine Karte, indem du angeln darfst...Schein ist glaube ich mit dem Vispas gleichzusetzen, nur dass du halt ne Woche angeln darfst...die Angelkollegin, die den Schein braucht, angelt auch mit Kukös...also wirds anscheinend gehen, sonst bräuchte se sich das Ding ja nicht extra kaufen... ;-) Falls du die Koordinaten von der Info-Stelle für maps.google haben möchtest, kannste dich ja kurz per PN melden...

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## fishingchamp (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke für die Infos und Petri zu den fetten Barschen!
hast du die vom Ufer gefangen?
Ist es dort auch erlaubt vom Boot zu fischen?


----------



## BSZocher (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> .......Schein ist glaube ich mit dem Vispas gleichzusetzen, ...also wirds anscheinend gehen, ....



Bis zur ersten Kontrolle.

OHNE VISpas kein Angeln.


----------



## dc1981 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Bis zur ersten Kontrolle.
> 
> OHNE VISpas kein Angeln.


 

woher meinst du das zu wissen???|kopfkrat

ich hab die info's von denen wo ich ihn gekauft habe und vom vereinsvorstand meines niederländischen angelvereins.:m

alle regeln und gesetze stehen genau so drinne wie in deinen papieren vom verein.:b

der wochenschein enthält die gleichen funktionen wie ein vispass.
die selben regeln mit und ohne kukö schonzeiten etc.

einzigster unterschied ist das du wissen mußt wo du angeln magst. am see oder maas.
da es 2 verschiedene scheine gibt.


hochachtungsvoll 
         daniel
( einer der den schein schon mehrfach gekauft hat )


----------



## theundertaker (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Daniel hat Recht, habe der Frau auch gesagt, dass diejenige keinen VisPas hat, weshalb ich den Wochenschein kaufe und sie hat gesagt, ist ok ;-) Also keine Sorge, der Wochenschein hat dieselben Funktionen...

Die Frau sachte mir auch, dass die Polizei bei denen anruft, wenn die sich nicht sicher sind, dass der Schein nicht gefaked ist oder sonst was, also kann man damit beruhigt angeln...

Sach der Frau einfach, dass du keinen Vispas hast und du für eine Woche in Holland angeln möchtest...dann sacht die dir schon, dass es für 6 Euro den Wochenschein gibt...dann sachste noch, ob Maas + Kanäle oder halt die Seen beangelt werden sollen und dann füllt ihr den Schein aus und fertig...ist alles easy...in 5 Minuten biste wieder raus.

Gruß
Thomas


P.S.: dc1981 hat vollkommen Recht ;-)

@fishingchamp: Die Barsche habe ich vom Ufer aus gefangen...ob man da mit dem Boot drauf darf, wage ich zu bezweifeln...


----------



## ZanderCatcher2007 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,

ich hab mir jetzt endlich mal ein Boot gekauft  und wollte damit ab diesem Winter die Räuber auf der Maas zwischen Stevensweert und Roermond unsicher machen. Wisst Ihr wo ich in diesem Bereich mein Boot slippen kann? Was fangt Ihr denn im Moment so an der Maas an Räubern und auf welche Köder?

MfG

ZanderCatcher2007


----------



## ZanderCatcher2007 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Wohlstandskind,

gehst du an dieser Stelle öfter zum Fischen? ( Hintergrund Bild großer Aal) Ist doch ziemlich überlaufen da oder? Kunstköder oder Fisch?


----------



## theundertaker (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Juhuuu....bald ist Sonntag und dann gehts wieder auf Barschjagd...mal sehen, ob sich auch wieder ein schöner Aland an den Haken getraut. Wünsche euch viel Erfolg fürs kommende Wochenende...Wetter soll ja für die Gegend um Roermond ganz jut sein.
Zum Glück kein Wind... ;-)

Mal sehen, was es am Sonntag Abend wieder für Fische zu posten gibt.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## ZanderCatcher2007 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ theundertaker: Wo bist du denn an der maas unterwegs? Angelst du vom Boot oder gehst du Spinnen?

MfG

ZanderCatcher2007


----------



## BSZocher (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



dc1981 schrieb:


> woher meinst du das zu wissen???|kopfkrat
> 
> ich hab die info's von denen wo ich ihn gekauft habe und vom vereinsvorstand meines niederländischen angelvereins.:m




Da glaub ich lieber der übergeordneten Stelle 

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/?page=vispas_check

Aber jeder wie er meint........


----------



## theundertaker (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich bin mit der Spinnrute unterwegs...hoffe, am Sonntag geht auch noch mal was...bin in der Nähe von Roermond am Start ;-)

Achso...nicht vom Boot aus, da ich keins hab ;-) Die Großbarsche habe ich alle vom Ufer aus gefangen...


----------



## ZanderCatcher2007 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ tehundertaker: 

Welche Köder verwendest du denn? Nimmst du die Barsche alle mit?? Welche größen fängst du so und was für Gerät angelst du? Hab mir jetzt ein Boot gekauft und wollte damit auch mal die Barsche unsicher machen.

MfG

ZanderCatcher2007


----------



## theundertaker (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Tauwurm....fange zurzeit meist von 22 cm bis 48 cm...gängig sind barsche um die 30 cm...momentan klappts aber auch mit den dickbarschen...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Criss81 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich kann TheUndertaker nur bestätigen, war am Mittwoch nochmal los an der Maas, hat teilweise schon keinen Spaß mehr gemacht.

Tauwurm an der Pose rein, Barsch raus....aber diesmal alles um die 15-22cm. Das ging von 7.00 Uhr bis 11.00 Uhr so, ich hab schon nicht mehr mitgezählt. 

Dabei wollte ich eigentlich mal wieder was nettes für Pfanne fangen. Nunja vielleicht wachsen die kleinen noch ein bißchen 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Criss81 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi nochmal,

hat eigentlich wer Lust Ende Oktober vielleicht nen Nachtansizt an der Maas zu machen?

Grüße Chris


----------



## ZanderCatcher2007 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ theundertaker: wie jetzt Spinnrute oder Tauwurm???

@ chris: wo gehst du denn an der Maas angeln. Ich fands da bisher immer schwierig!

Edit Ralle 24
*
*


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Zandercatcher2007

Wir sind ein Anglerforum, kein C&R Tempel. Unterlasse diese C&R Tiraden in diesem Forum.


----------



## Criss81 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi ZanderChatcher2007,

ich beangle einige Stellen an der Maas. Ich musste, bwz. probiere ich immernoch neue Stellen aus. Häufig gehe ich als Schneider nach hause, aber eigentlich liebe ich die Herausforderung.

Hin und wieder lernt man nette Leute kennen, die einen auch mal nen Trick oder ne Stelle verraten.

Generell sage ich Leuten auch meine "Hot Spot", nur muss ich sie erstmal kennenlernen oder sie selber "sympatisch" finden.

Nur so öffentlich hier im Forum würde ich sie doch nicht posten.

Generell laufen aber im Moment die Barsche an allen markanten Stellen gut, Stege, Brücken etc. 

Versuch dein Glück, so schwierig ist die Maas nicht zu beangeln, da kenn ich schwierigere Gewässer.

Grüße und frohes beinandersein

der Chris


----------



## ZanderCatcher2007 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ chriss:

ja klar, würde meine Spots hier ja auch net posten. Aber in welchem bereich gehst du denn grob, eher roermond, wessem, maastricht, venlo? vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal oder macht mal was aus. welche köder verwendest du? gern auch als PN


----------



## Criss81 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich halte mich bevorzugt am Oolerplaasen und auch dort an der Maas auf. Generell angle ich bevorzugt mit Gummis, möchte mich diesen Winter, oder vielleicht im Frühjahr mal mit dem BB auf den See trauen


----------



## theundertaker (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Konnte gestern wieder 8 maßige Barsche verhaften....bis 28 cm...ein 9.er ist mir beim Rausheben abgefallen...sonst noch ganz paar kleine Bärschlis, die wieder schwimmen...

Fing zäh an und rappelte nachher wieder richtig...man spürte manchmal 4-8 Bisse innerhalb von 5 Sekunden...macht echt Laune...auch auf kleine Gummis haben die gebissen wie verrückt...war schon klasse.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ZanderCatcher2007 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ tehundertaker: na petrie heil dann mal, diesmal kein richtig guter dabei? warst du am oolderplas oder wo biste gewesen. Ich hab gestern vom Boot auch 12 Barsche bis 34 cm und nen 52 er zandrino erwischt. 

MfG

ZanderCatcher2007


----------



## big-esox (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi, war vorgestern an der Maas und konnte ein paar Barche um die 20 bis 25 cm auf Spinner und kleinen Gufi fangen.Zudem noch eine Brasse mit 51cm die ich auf grund mit einem madenbündel überlisten konnte#6.


----------



## Criss81 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

gz und petri heil den erfolgreichen Fängern


----------



## dc1981 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

servus,

war gestern auch unterwegs.
ca 8 maßige barsche von 23-27cm und diverse kleine ab 12cm aufwärts. hab nach 23st aufgehört zu zählen war aber bestimmt die selbe menge nochmal.
es kam mir schon fast wie stippfischen vor.
köder drauf, haken rein und alles wieder raus.


grüße daniel


----------



## Criss81 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich werf die Frage nochmal in den Raum, finden sich den hier nicht nen paar Leute die sich mal zum gemeinsamen Ansitz oder Spinntour verabreden wollen.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## theundertaker (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich glaube, hier nicht...es gibt ne andere Seite, wo es eher klappen könnte...darf ich aber nicht nennen...nur per PN ;-)

Ich werde "meiner" schönen Stelle aber treu bleiben und denke bei dc1981 siehts nicht anders aus ;-)

Diesmal waren keine größeren bei mir dabei...dafür hat die Freundin von nem Kollegen einen 43er Barsch neben mir rausgezogen...nettes Teil...es sind also massig Riesen da drin, wo wir sind ^^

Auch Petri von mir für die schönen Fische...

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Criss81 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

dann geb ich halt auf und angel ganz einsam und alleine weiter|uhoh:


----------



## theundertaker (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich kann eh nur noch diesen Monat angeln gehen, dann erst wieder in 6 Monaten...habe zwischenzeitlich beruflich zu tun und finde dann vorerst keine Zeit mehr zum "Jagen"...sorry...

Irgendjemand wird sich schon finden...ganz sicher...wann biste denn wieder unterwegs?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Criss81 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich bin eigentlich immer WE unterwegs, na so schlimm ist es ja nicht. Nervt nur langsam "mein Anglerbekanntenkreis" haben halt alles nen Deutschen Schein, ich den mache ich erst im Dezember. 

Bei nem Ansitz wäres aber mal nicht schlecht wen zum schnacken dabei zu haben.

Grüße Chris


----------



## theundertaker (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Joa, das stimmt...Ansitz alleine ist absolut öde...kann ich gut nachempfinden...;-)

Ich bin derzeit nur mit der Spinne unterwegs...solange die Barsche diesen Monat noch gut beißen, reicht mir das aus... ;-) Bin ja froh, dass ich mal soooo viele Barsche fange....letztes Jahr hatte ich 2 XD...aber auch anders geangelt...viel Feeder, wenig Spin...


----------



## ichbinauchda85 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mahlzeit...
hab mal eine Frage bevor dieses Jahr mein Vispas ausläuft wollte ich auch mal wieder zu der Maas fahren...
Nun kennt jemand sich mit dem Gewässer um Beesel aus?
Genauer Riijkelse Bemden?
Wenn ja kann mir jemand vielleicht Tipps sagen.war noch nie da ich find das nur sehr interessant da sich wie mir scheint die Maas direkt rein läuft und sich quasi staut...ich denke am Einlaufen werden sich doch wohl Fische überlisten lassen...was haltet ihr davon
Anders als bei den Oolerplaasen wie ich finde... wo fast alles zu ist...

wäre über eine erfahrene Stellungnahme erfreut.

Petri


----------



## Klauz (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ ichbinauchda85

Wir waren zwei mal am Rijkelsee. Direkt an der Maasmündung ist eine sehr schöne Stelle. -> 51.265467,6.012791
Gefangen haben wir da massig Weißfisch. Raubfisch nicht, aber da war auch noch Hochsommer.
Ich würde dort wieder hinfahren, wenn man nicht ewig weit schleppen müsste. Man kann zwar direkt am Wasser parken, aber nur am hinteren teil des Sees. Bis zur Maasmündung sind es ca 15min Fußmarsch. Dort führt zwar ein Feldweg hin, der einigermaßen befahrbar ist, leider ist es nicht erlaubt mit dem Auto dort rein zu fahren.


----------



## etaz2 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

gibt Protokoll wenn man da Parkt ;-)

Am Rijkelsee kann man noch hier Parken und direkt ans Wasser gehen:

51.258643,6.010567
51.26254,6.021859

Da sind auch manchmal andere Fischer aber ein platz dürfest du eigentlich immer Finden.


----------



## powermike1977 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moinsen,
braucht man dafuer die extra "maasplassen-vergunning", oder ist das ohne zu beangeln?
lg,
mike


----------



## theundertaker (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Huhu,

bin mal gespannt, was Montag und Dienstag wieder geht...der Barschschwarm steht immernoch und ich denke, es werden sich wieder eine Vielzahl von Stachlern erbeuten lassen...ein Kollege hat gestern 39 Barsche gefangen....paar große sind auch abgegangen, was wahrscheinlich an der Montage bzw. dem Drill lag...aber amtliche Leistung trotzdem...

Fährt noch jemand den Barschen nachstellen?

Dann wünsche ich euch viel Erfolg und ich werde berichten, was so abging.

Gruß
TheUndertaker


----------



## Criss81 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hiho,

war am Freitag mit den Boardies Klauz und Etaz2 an der Maas.
Dabei habe ich auf Gufi nen 58cm Zander und mit Wobbler noch 
nen Hecht gefangen. 













 Grüße Chris


----------



## theundertaker (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hui....schöner Zandrino...Petriiii....!


----------



## Speedfisher (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich werde mein Glück am Samstag nochmal in der Ecke Venlo auf Barsch versuchen...Hoffentlich ist es dann noch nicht zu spät 
Aber die Temperaturen sollen ja noch etwas höher werden 
Weiß jemand von euch wie es mit Brassen in und um Venlo aussieht?
LG


----------



## Criss81 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wie zu spät?
dat gibt et nit! Jetzt und auch noch im Winter ist doch die beste Zeit für dicke Raubfische
Nicht aufgeben und weitersuchen

Lg
Chris


----------



## theundertaker (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Huhu...ich mal wieder :m

Ich konnte am Montag zusammen mit nem Kollegen 60 - 70 Barsche verhaften...größter wird ca. 37 cm gehabt haben...es ging Schlag auf Schlag...war schon geiler Tag...

Das Geilste jedoch war, als der Kollege eine Rose aus dem Wasser gefischt hatte....dann kam er nach ein paar Minuten auf die Idee, einfach mal ein Rosenblatt an den Haken zu machen...ich habe nur "dämlich" gelacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich dachte, jetzt dreht er völlig am Rad...

Aber es sollte ganz anders kommen...keine 5 Minuten später lachte er sich einen weg und zog den ersten "Rosenblattbarsch" aus dem Wasser....hatte ca. 25 cm...er konnte auch noch 2 weitere mit Rosenblatt landen...später versuchte ich es auch und siehe da....wieder ein ganz nettes Bärschli dran...wir haben uns fast in die Hose gemacht vor Lachen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heute waren wir auch unterwegs...jedoch liefs ganz schleppend und wir konnten nur sechs oder sieben Barsche landen...beschweren können wir uns darüber natürlich nicht...erstens war Fisch da und zweitens war der Tag davor einfach hammergeil...

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Criss81 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Na da hast ja wieder ne Strecke hingelegt, die Stelle würde ich gerne kennen:q#h.

Aber mal was anderes, kennt wer ne Stelle wo es möglich ist Rapfen zu fangen? Hab bisher noch keinen an die Spinne bekommen. Wäre über Infos sehr dankbar. Gerne per PM-

Grüße Chris


----------



## theundertaker (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hab auch noch keinen gefangen (nur 200 bis 8 cm ;-)) und weiß deshalb, wo die stehen müssen... ;-) Denke aber mal ,dass du es dort auch schon versucht haben wirst ;-)

Die Strecke war echt wieder geil und die Stelle ist super...muss ein riesengroßer Schwarm mit etlichen Tieren sein...der zieht immer paar Meter hin und her, aber im Großen und Ganzen findet man den immer ;-) Und dann rappelts natürlich in einer Tour...


----------



## ZanderCatcher2007 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi @ all,

war am Wochenende mit meinem Kumpel auf der Maas und den Plaasen zwischen Linne und Roermond unterwegs. Wir haben jede Menge Bärschlein und auch ein paar gute ( 30-40 cm ) fangen können, sowie 2 Zander ( 62,74 ) und einen kleinen Entenschnabel ( 61 ). Zwar keine Riesen dabei aber war dennoch n geiler Tag. 
Übrigens: Mein Kumpel hat sich ein neues Boot gekauft welches er grade zum Angeln aufbaut. Er will ab Januar dann damit Angeltagestouren auf der Maas+ Plassen anbieten und er sucht noch nen Interessenten für sein altes Boot.

Wer will kann sich ja mal melden.

MfG

ZanderCatcher2007


----------



## theundertaker (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Zander und Hecht würde ich auch gerne mal wieder fangen...aber irgendwie fehlen mir gute Stellen dazu...geht wahrscheinlich zwar fast überall, aber ich kriegs nicht gebacken...

Auf jeden Fall Petri zu euren Fängen...! Hauptsache es geht weiter so gut ;-)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Criss81 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Huhu,

morgen früh gehts zum Spinnfischen an den Ooler. Hoffe da kommt der eine oder andere Hecht oder Barsch an die Strippe 

Euch ein fangreiches Wochenende,
Chriss


----------



## theundertaker (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Na dann mal viel Erfolg Jung ;-) Kannst ja bei uns mal vorbeischauen ;-)


----------



## Criss81 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Witzbold! Wat weiß ich wo ihr euch rumtreibt 
Wenn ich es wüsste würde ich ja vorbeischauen!


----------



## Klauz (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mit Echolot werden wir den Barschberg schon finden 
Oder soll ich sagen das barsch Loch


----------



## Criss81 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ja Andy morgen gibts Hecht und Barsch


----------



## theundertaker (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ist glaube ich vorbei mit dem Fressrausch an der Stelle....Montag wars supi, Dienstag schon nicht mehr und n Kollege hat heute ebenso nicht allzu viele Barsche gefangen...werden es morgen aber nochmal probieren...

Wenns Hecht gibt, dann sach mir die Stelle ;-))) Werde dann an dieser Stelle auch 100% Fisch releasen, darauf würde ich mein Wort geben... =)


----------



## Criss81 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

bei Hecht bleibt dir doch eh nichts anderes übrig


----------



## Habakuk (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Jungs, wie sieht es denn mit Booten aus bei euch? Mietet ihr die oder mietet ihr nur den Platz. Würde mich interessieren was das so kostet.

Gruss

Habakuk


----------



## BSZocher (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Criss81 schrieb:


> bei Hecht bleibt dir doch eh nichts anderes übrig



Na wenigsten einer der die Bestimmungen kennt. :m


----------



## theundertaker (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

och leute...das war doch nur n gag ;-) ich weiß, dass der hecht fast immer zurück muss ;-)


----------



## Klauz (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ undertaker: Warum sollten wir DIR unsere Hot Spots verraten wenn du so ein riesen Geheimnis um deine machst ?? #h

@ Habakuk: Boote kann man in jedem Hafen mieten. Ist aber nicht billig. Einfach mal googlen. (z.B. http://www.yachtschule-muellenschlaeder.de/)  Im Sommer paddeln wir mit dem eigenen Schlauchboot übern See. Das ist jetzt im Winter zu kalt. In einem Schlauchboot sammelt sich jeder Tropfen Wasser und du hast schnell einen nassen Hintern.


----------



## theundertaker (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Weiß ich doch...war doch auch nur Spaß ;-) außerdem kenne ich den Oolerplas auch n bissl... ;-) bin momentan aber eher Barschjäger...

Auch wenn ichs wüsste, würde ich nicht direkt dahin rennen....momentan wie gesagt jage ich lieber die Barsche am >> Kanal <<... ;-)


----------



## Habakuk (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Klauz
Teuer? Habe hier eine Seite. 1 Tag Motorboot mit 4PS für 10€! Das ist doch ein guter Preis, oder? Ist der Zuidplas in Roermond auf Zander zu empfehlen? Hätte jemand Lust einen Tag dort mit mir zu fischen? Ich gebe das Boot aus...


----------



## Criss81 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

na 10€ ist ein wirklich guter Preis, da kann man mich meckern 

@thundertaker: ich weiß das du weißt das Hecht zurück muss, war auch anders gemeint als zu es offenbar verstanden hast.

Achja bin heute leider Schneider nach Hause gefahren ;(


----------



## theundertaker (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich, dc1981 und ein weiterer Angelkollege konnten heute 30-40 Barsche verhaften bis 30 cm...

Ich hatte morgens wieder mal das Glück und konnte vor den Augen von dc1981 einen 46 cm langen Barsch ans Ufer drillen...der hat mächtig Radau gemacht...war echt ein richtig schöner Drill...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ZanderCatcher2007 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi zusammen:

klar 10,- EUR für einen Tag Boot ist ein Super Preis, aber:

1. damit würde ich mich nie auf die Maas trauen da hast du keine Chance andere Seen zu erreichen

2. wenn du mal die Angelstelle wechseln willst dauert das ewig

3. Echolot? oder wie findest du mitten auf nem riesen See gute Stellen mit Kanten oder Plateaus?


Mein Tipp: Fahr mal mit jemandem raus der ein echt gutes Boot hat und lass dir mal das Bootsangeln auf der Maas zeigen!!! Ist zwar im Verhältniss zu den 10,- EUR sehr teuer, aber garantiert 10x erfolgreicher und du lernst was dabei und stocherst nicht mit ner Nussschale im dunkeln.

Wenn jemand Kontakte dazu braucht einfach melden.

LG

ZanderCatcher2007


----------



## totaler Spinner (3. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Habakuk schrieb:


> @Klauz
> Teuer? Habe hier eine Seite. 1 Tag Motorboot mit 4PS für 10€! Das ist doch ein guter Preis, oder?


 
Nee, das glaub ich nicht. Wenn schon 10€ die Stunde, und das ist schon sehr günstig, zahlt man ja sonst schon fast fürs Ruderboot.


----------



## Klauz (3. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ist ja immer die Frage was man mit dem Boot vorhat.
Klar kann man mit einem kleinen 4PS Boot nicht einen Spot nach dem anderen abfahren.
Allerdings kann man Stellen anfahren die vom Ufer aus nicht erreichbar sind. Möchte man zum Beispiel in der Mitte des Sees fischen oder vor dem Schilf/Kraut ist ein Boot schon sehr hilfreich.
Gerade wenn man normalerweise vom Ufer angelt, kann man mit einem kleinen Boot sehr gut neue Angelplätze erkunden die man vom Ufer aus nicht sehen würde. 
Selbst ein unmotorisiertes Schlachboot kann schon sehr hilfreich sein, wenn man sich langsam am Ufer entlang treiben läßt. (Natürlich nicht auf der Maas)

Für jemanden der ausschließlich vom Boot angelt ist das sicherlich nichts. Genauso ist ein hochmotorisiertes Angelboot für einen Uferangler nichts, außer vielleicht ein schöner Angeltag und mal was neues. Schließlich muss er beim nächsten mal wieder ohne auskommen.


----------



## eddyguru (3. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZanderCatcher2007 schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Fahr mal mit jemandem raus der ein echt gutes Boot hat und lass dir mal das Bootsangeln auf der Maas zeigen!!! Ist zwar im Verhältniss zu den 10,- EUR sehr teuer, aber garantiert 10x erfolgreicher und du lernst was dabei und stocherst nicht mit ner Nussschale im dunkeln.
> 
> Wenn jemand Kontakte dazu braucht einfach melden.
> 
> ...


 

Langsam wirds nen bissel nervig.Wie oft willse denn noch erzählen,dass dein Kumpel sich bald als Guide versuchen will!?
Wieder eine Granate mehr,die weitere Leute an die Seen bringt!#d

Und es gibt bessere Argument,als kein Echo,oder das man zu lange braucht um den neuen Spot zu erreichen.Zum Beispiel die SICHERHEIT!

greetz


----------



## theundertaker (4. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Alles wird gut ;-)

@ZanderCatcher2007: Wir haben verstanden, dass du Leute werben möchtest und ich denke, das hat jeder noch in Erinnerung und wird sich bei Bedarf bei dir melden...also nichts für ungut...

@dc1981: Wann starteste demnächst wieder ne Session? ;-)

@sascha76: Die Stelle ist geheim ;-D Brauchst eigentlich nur über maps.google n bisschen rumklicken und dann sieht man ja ne Menge interessante Stellen, die du ja einfach mal anfahren kannst...dort machste dann 30 Würfe und wenn nix beißt, dann biste schon mal nicht an "meiner" Stelle =)

Ich komm leider in den nächsten 6 Monaten nicht wirklich zum fischen....aber danach gehts wieder ab dem Sommer los und dann wird wieder ordentlich Fisch gecatched ;-)

Allen, die jetzt noch angeln fahren weiterhin viel Erfolg und postet ruhig mal was hier rein, damit ich sehe, was sich grade in Holland fischmäßig so tut... ;-)

LG
Thomas


----------



## ZanderCatcher2007 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wieder eine Granate mehr,die weitere Leute an die Seen bringt!#d


???

Hast du Angst das jemand besser fängt als Du?


----------



## theundertaker (5. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Leute...ist gut jetzt ok? Ihr wisst doch, dass solche "Streitgespräche" hier im Board eh nix bringen...ihr habt euch jetzt gesagt, was ihr denkt und das sollte einfach beide Seiten zum Nachdenken anregen...
--------------------------------------------------------------  << The End...

Jetzt wieder ab zu den Fangmeldungen! Danke ;-)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## BSZocher (6. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZanderCatcher2007 schrieb:


> Wieder eine Granate mehr,die weitere Leute an die Seen bringt!#d
> .....



Das Problem sind die "Gäste" die sich die Spots zeigen lassen und nächstes WE dann mit dem eigenen Boot eine Filet-Runde einlegen......
So lange, bis das Gewässer leer ist. Dann ab zum nächsten (freundlich ausgedrückt) "Angel-Escord-Service" dieses Gewässer leerkloppen.


----------



## novus (6. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Edit by Mod!


----------



## theundertaker (6. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ist doch gut jetzt Leute... :-O


----------



## QWERTZ (6. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Thomas, 

lass gut sein, die Diskussion bekommst Du jetzt eh nicht mehr gestoppt. #d

Warum angelst Du denn im Momet so wenig bzw, gar nicht?
Lief doch grad so gut bei Dir wie ich hier lesen konnte. :q
Alter Barschjäger...:q

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (6. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

siehe PN ;-)

Naja und Barschjäger ist zuviel gesagt....nennen wirs mal Barschrauszieher ;-) Allzu viel Können ist an der Stelle nicht mal gefordert XD

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (6. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

jo genau!


----------



## krauthis7 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



novus schrieb:


> Guiding in NL...#q...wie besch..t muss man dafür eigentlich sein?
> 
> Nebenbei ist es verboten, aus mehreren Gründen!!!
> 
> ...


 
hey novus oder soll ich sagen joachim ( ex pikepointer),auch wenn du nur einmal auf so einem treffen warst ,ist es immer noch ein c&r treffen ,es sei denn das du alles abschlachtest ,wie ich schon mal sagte manche menschen haben einfach zuviel zeit um normal zu denken,also überlege was du von dir gibst


----------



## novus (6. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Edit by Mod.


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (7. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Muahahahahahahahahaha schon 2 Verwarnungen. Bei euch in Holland rauchen ja die Lunten wa?


----------



## novus (8. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Habe jetzt nicht so richtig verstanden, was an der Art meiner Aussagen zum Thema Guiding zu bemängeln gewesen ist. 

Ich möchte hier aber nicht für negative Stimmung sorgen  und Entschuldige mit hiermit, falls sich jemand über meine Aussage geärgert hat. Selbstverständlich akzeptiere  ich auch  die Entscheidung des Moderatos. 

Grundsätzlich kann man sich der Argumentation von BSZocher nicht entziehen, denn genau so läuft´s ja tatsächlich ab. Ein Bekannter von mir macht das in der von BSZocher beschriebene Weise regelmäßig  und hat die Kühltruhe randvoll. Er hat mir gerade erzählt, das er im Raum Roermond nicht mehr gut fängt. Jetzt hat er ne Guidingtour in einer sehr guten Gegend am Niederrhein gebucht und wird dann dort sein Unwesen treiben. Die 100 € für die Tour hat er schnell wieder drin. Außerdem kennen sich solche Typen bestens in den einschlägigen Foren aus und saugen dort ständig neue Informationen. Das Internet hat eben auch Schattenseiten, die man nicht unterschätzen darf. Das solche Vögel ständig über den tiefsten Löchern stehen, ist für die ganz normaler Alltag. 

Aus diesem Grund finde ich es auch bedenklich, wenn man in einem Internet-Forum wildfremde Personen zur Teilnahme an Gemeinschaftsfischen einläd, wie das ja auch hier teilweise stattfindet. Das hat dann schon den Charakter einer Butterfahrt. In meinen Augen ist das vollkommen unverantwortlich, da man weder bei dem Treffen selbst noch in der Folgezeit einen Einfluss auf die Fischentnahme der Teilnehmer hat.  Man streut damit völlig unnötig Wissen in einen Personenkreis, den man nicht kennt. 

Ich selbst habe als Teilnehmer und als Gast an mehreren solchen Treffen teilgenommen. Was ich dort teilweise erlebt habe, hat mit verantwortungsvollem Fischen wirklich nichts mehr zu tun. Wenn angebliche Releaser anfangen, im Anschluß an solche Treffen die gefangenen und abgeschlagenen Fische zu zählen, ist die Frage, mit wem man es da zu tun hat, beantwortet. Wenn in solchen Foren Leute lobend erwähnt werden, die an einem guten Nachmittag 3 Barsche zwischen 45 und 52 cm gefangen haben und der Fänger berichtet intern dann stolz, das die Fische prima geschmeckt haben, ist das Kochtopfangeln unter dem Deckmäntelchen c&r, sonst nichts. Das nicht alle Teilnehmer solcher Butterfahrten in der beschriebenen  Weise handeln, ist da nur der berühmte Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.

Ich denke, mit Treffen dieser Art ist der Bogen der Gastfreundschaft unserer niederländischen Nachbarn weit überspannt. So etwas würden wir hier bei uns auch nicht tolerieren. 

Das die Verantwortlichen solcher "Veranstaltungen"  jegliche Kritik von sich weisen, diese Tatsache des Abschädelns bewustt totschweigen und Vorschläge, die dieses Verhalten unterbinden, nicht diskutieren wollen, ist ein eindeutiges Indiz für ihre Denkweise. Man läßt sich halt nicht gerne über die Schulter schauen und wenn jemand zu viele Fragen stellt oder ungeliebte Vorschläge macht, fliegt er eben raus.

Ich möchte hier aber nicht den Eindruck erwecken, das ich jede Form von Guidings oder Gemeinschaftsfischen grundsätzlich für schlecht halte. Ganz sicher gibt es Gewässer auf dieser Erde, die durch Guiding befischt werden, ohne das der Fisch-
bestand daran Schaden nimmt. 

Und ich war auch schon Teilnehmer eines Gemeinschaftsfischens
an der Maas, das in vorbildlicher Weise abgelaufen ist. Die Jungs, die ich dort kennen gelernt habe, waren und sind keine Pseudo-Releaser, sondern sehr verantwortungsvolle Angler. Was sich z.B. auch daran erkennen läßt, das sich in diesem Fall niemand der Teilnehmer über tiefe Löcher stellte, obwohl das Treffen am 15.11.2008 stattgefunden hat und die Fische um diese Jahreszeit alle schon tief standen. Mit diesen Jungs würde ich jederzeit wieder fischen gehen. Leider war diese Gruppe auch die berühmte Ausnahme.

Das sich aber unter dem Deckmäntelchen c&r inzwischen Personengruppen tummeln, die völlig andere Absichten und Ziele verfolgen und dieses Deckmäntelchen nur überziehen, um bei den niederländischen Angelkollegen und Verbänden nicht unangenehm aufzufallen, ist ein Zustand, der völlig unakzeptabel ist. 

Gruß

PS: Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte eben nicht mit Steinen werfen!


----------



## theundertaker (8. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ist zwar alles schon bekannt Novus, aber der Beitrag ist auf jeden Fall sehr sachlich geschrieben und liest sich sehr gut...denke aber, darüber sollten wir jetzt keine Diskussion anfangen, da wie schon einmal gesagt, das hier nix bringt...

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass du auch leserliche Beiträge hinkriegst, nach dem, was hier grade so läuft ;-)

Kehren wir doch nun wieder zu den Fängen an den Plassen und der Maas zurück, auch wenn ich die nächste Zeit nix posten kann, da ich nicht zum angeln komme.

Wie oft biste denn unterwegs? Was haste in der letzten Zeit denn so gefangen?

@dc1981: Sach mal Bescheid, wann du wieder fährst....und vor allem hau mal rein, dass du auch nen ü40er erwischst ;-)

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Brasse10 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wer kann mir sagen ob an der maas ein Guter Zeltplatz ist, wenn möglich möchte ich ein Wohnwagen dort Mieten


----------



## novus (8. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@theundertaker

Hi,

war auch völlig überrascht über die Reaktion einer kl. Gruppe von Usern hier. Hoffe, das ist hier nicht immer so deftig. Kam mir vor, als ob sich da abgesprochen wurde. Ich denke, wen es nicht betrifft, der wird sich auch nicht aufregen oder angesprochen fühlen müssen. Hab aber ein dickes Fell und viel Geduld, so schnell bringt mich nix aus der Ruhe und im Zweifel haben wir hier die Admins 

Freut mich aber, das dir mein Beitrag gefallen hat. Leider ist das Thema recht aktuell und die Situation am Wasser wird sicher nicht besser, wenn man nicht darüber diskutiert. Ob´s was bringt, kann ich auch nicht sagen, denke aber schon. Es lesen auch Verantwortliche und Angler aus niederländischen Verbänden hier mit und steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein.
Man muss und sollte gegen diese schwarzen Schafe vorgehen, bevor Maßnahmen ergriffen werden müssen, die uns alle betreffen und einschränken. Ab und zu kann son Thema hier nicht schaden und je mehr aktive User sich äußern, umso besser ist das. Traurig genug, das es solche Leute gibt!!!!!

Zur deine Fragen: 

Bin recht häufig am Wasser, da ich´s nicht so weit habe. Die letzten beiden Touren waren nicht so dolle, die Fische standen schon ordentlich tief. Wenn bis max. 10 m nix läuft, laß ich´s sein und schneidere eben mal. Die Boote, die tief gefischt haben, haben aber normal bis gut gefangen. Wem´s Spaß macht......ich angele nicht auf Stückzahl. Bin mal hoch zum Linne-Wehr und hab die Welse und Hechte mit der Jerke und nen paar Bullis geärgert. Macht auch Spaß!  

@Brasse 10

Wo genau an der Maas willst du den hin, die ist verdammt lang?
Wird um diese Jahreszeit aber schwer, da viele Campingplätze wegen ev.bevorstehendem Hochwasser geräumt werden müssen. 

Gruß


----------



## theundertaker (8. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Joa Linne ist glaube ich nicht ganz übel....also so von der Beschaffenheit her... ;-)

Bist immer mit Boot unterwegs? Ich hab ja eh keins...
Gibts in der Maas bei Roermond denn große Welse? Schon gefangen?

Gruß
Thomas

P.S.: Zu deinem oberen Posting ist nur eins zu sagen...

>>> Man kann nicht "fehlerfrei" angeln und solange die Gesetze gewahrt bleiben muss jeder selber mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren, in wie weit er Fisch entnimmt. <<<

Einen Streit hier über den Zaun zu brechen bringt hier keinem was...haben wir hier schon öfter diskutiert und deshalb ist das einzig Sinnvolle hier das Posten der eigenen Fischfänge.

Mach doch vom nächsten Fang mal n schönes Bild am Wasser und stells ein...das würde uns die angelfreie Zeit versüßen ;-)


----------



## novus (8. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja, bin immer mit Boot unterwegs. Spinnfischen vom Ufer geh ich auch mal, aber das kommt recht selten vor, jedenfalls in NL.

Die Welse nehmen von Jahr zu Jahr zu, schon seit ca. 10 Jahren ist das so. Ich merke das auch sehr deutlich an meinen eigenen Fängen und auch an der Größe der Fische. Dieses Jahr schon über 10 Stück ü100  und 2 ü150. Die Welse werden, denke ich, bald nicht mehr ganzjährig geschützt werden. 

Zwischen "fehlerfrei" und dem, was der Gestzgeber vorschreibt, liegen Welten. Man kann sich schon freiwillig sehr viel stärker um schonendes Fischen bemühen, als es die Angelpapiere vorschreiben. Nur weil es nicht verboten ist, muß man es nicht zwangsläufig auch praktizieren.

Gruß


----------



## theundertaker (8. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wow....Welse über 1,50 m....ist ja bestimmt n netter Drill ;-) Sowas wöllte ich ja auch gerne mal an die Angel bekommen, wird aber wahrscheinlich eh nicht vorkommen ;-) Man kann halt nicht alles haben...


----------



## novus (8. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Also, es wurden sehr gute Wels an einer Stelle gefangen, die man gut zu Fuß erreichen kann. Das sollte nicht das Problem sein. 

Ich steh nicht so sehr auf die Schleimbeutel, sind ja ganz nett im Drill, aber das Abhaken außenbords ist nicht immer so einfach, wegen der Größe halt. Und in´s Boot kommt mir so`n Teil nicht, never!!!! 
Den Fehler macht man nur einmal, glaub mir das.........

Hab gerade überlegt......stimmt, von Uferfängen hab ich bisher auch noch nicht sooo viel gehört. Gibt aber ne Stelle, wo die Zanderköfi-Fraktion sich schon über die Welse bis 20 cm beschwert. Da sind bestimmt nicht nur die Kleinen.


----------



## theundertaker (8. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Aha....die 20cm-Welse werden wahrscheinlich immer als erstes am KöFi sein ;-) Ich hab erst einen kleinen Wels von dc1981 live gesehen...selber noch nie einen gefangen...aber wie gesagt, gibt schlimmeres ;-)

Ist der so krass schleimig, der Waller...hätt ich garnicht gedacht, aber wenn dus schon erlebt hast, dann glaub ichs natürlich mal ;-)  Haste im Boot im Schleim gebuddelt nachher wa ;-)


----------



## novus (8. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nö, das nicht gerade, aber das Zeug trocknet im Boot an und dann ist es ne Mordsarbeit, es wieder raus zu kriegen.


----------



## theundertaker (8. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

asooooo ;-) auf jeden fall weiterhin gute fänge jung... ;-)


----------



## novus (8. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke, danke, werde mich bemühen....Jung!|supergri
Dir natürlich ebenfalls gute Fänge!


----------



## Criss81 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So, da nun wieder Ruhe eingekehrt ist , vermelde ich heute mal nen 48 cm Barsch und nen wunderschönen 52 cm Aland auf Gufi.
Bilder mit Maß kommen die Tage.

Waren heute aber auch noch diverse Barsche zwischen 25-32 cm dabei. War heute mal wieder einfach schön:vik:

Petri an alle 


Chris


----------



## theundertaker (8. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

na herzlichen Glühstrumpf Jung...wo warste denn? Kannste mir auch per PN sagen XDXD


----------



## alex-racer (8. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So seit ihr fertig Jungs mit der Laberei |krach:.
Dann wieder zum Thema Angeln.

Ich war heute auch mal wieder nach fast 2 Monaten in Holland an meiner Zanderstelle 
Konnte auch wieder einen Zander sicher landen.

Gruß Alex


----------



## theundertaker (8. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ziemlich dunkel das Bild...aber man kann den netten Zander erahnen .... Petriiiiiiiiiiiiii ;-)

Wo is die Stelle denn?? XD


----------



## Jens0883 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich war heute auch unterwegs. Jede Menge kleine Barsche und ca. 15 Brassen bis 65 cm.


----------



## Sabrina (11. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo
Ich habe seit dem 4.11.09 meinen Angelschein und wollte gerne angeln gehen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand mal lust mich mitzunehmen oder sich mit mir zu treffen wenn ich nach holland gehe was muss ich da alles haben?? Freue mich auf antworten|wavey:


----------



## theundertaker (11. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ne Frau??? Ähhhhh...ok.......wie kommst du denn zum Angeln und noch dazu wie kommst du aufs Angeln in Holland? =))

Denke mal, hier finden sich garantiert paar Leute, die dich mal mitnehmen ;-)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## dc1981 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ne Frau??? Ähhhhh...ok.......wie kommst du denn zum Angeln und noch dazu wie kommst du aufs Angeln in Holland? =))
> 
> Denke mal, hier finden sich garantiert paar Leute, die dich mal mitnehmen ;-)
> 
> ...


 

pass mal auf nicht das du zuerst dran bist 
;-)

grüße


----------



## theundertaker (11. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Stört mich auch nicht...aber bin ja momentan eh nicht mehr großartig unterwegs, deshalb bin ich der falsche Ansprechpartner ;-)


----------



## theundertaker (11. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Daniel: Wie siehts aus mit Sonntag?? Ich hätte Lust!! ;-)

Am Sonntag gehts nochmal los...hoffe, ich kann beim Spinnen was reißen ;-) Bin dann wahrscheinlich von morgens bis frühen Nachmittag unterwegs und werde euch berichten, ob ich Erfolg hatte...wenn nix geht, dann versuch ichs halt wieder am "Barschpuff" ;-D

Wer is denn von euch noch alles unterwegs?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## theundertaker (16. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Huhu Marcel...

Vielen vielen Dank für den schönen Ausflug am Wochenende...dank dir wurde Daniel jetzt doch noch der heiß begehrte Hecht beschert, auch wenns kein Ungetüm war...#h

Bist echt n netter Kerl! (ja weiß, klingt schleimig, ist aber ernst gemeint #6)

War bis auf das Wetter ein super Tag...ich bin am Sonntag nochmal da und versuche nochmal mein Glück....vielleicht bleibt der größere Hecht von mir diesmal am Haken kleben ;-) Ich habs bisschen selbst vermasselt gehabt, da der Anschlag zu schlaff war, aber bin auch nicht so ganz in Übung gewesen...

War aber schon super, den Hecht an der Rute zu haben und zu spüren...

Haste denn Sonntag nochmal Bock, auch wenn das Wetter etwas beschissen is? Die Hechtoma wartet auf uns an den Stromleitungen 

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## QWERTZ (17. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas,

vielen Dank! Hat mir mit Euch auch Spaß gemacht!! #6
Sollten wir in jedem Fall wiederholen. Wenns Wetter passt, können wir gerne am Sonntag nochmal los. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (17. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ey cool...

Sonntag is zwar wieder nich so jutes Wetter, aber wenns nicht schlechter wird, will ichs nochmal auf die süßen Hechtlis probieren ;-) Diesmal kriege ich den größeren auch raus :q

Mein 15 cm-Hecht war ja nicht so der Brecher :vik::vik:

Also ich bin am Sonntag kurz vor 8 Uhr wieder an der Stelle, wo wir uns ganz zum Schluss "getrennt" hatten, jedoch bissl weiter vorne...

Kannst du mir eigentlich mal die Koordinaten per PN schicken:

1. wo wir zuerst waren...also die kleine Brücke
2. wo du den ersten Hecht hattest
3. wo wir zum schluss waren (zur sicherheit ;-))

Wenn de keinen Bock hast, auch ok 

Am Sonntag wird "gehechtet" :vik::vik:

Liebe Grüße
Thomas

@Admins: bin jetzt ganz artig, schon aufgefallen? #6


----------



## Criss81 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey ihrs, 

war am Samstag auch nochmal unterwegs. Zwei Bisse, beide hingen, und bei (Barsch und kleiner Zander) kurz vorm Ufer mit nem Kopfschütteln ausgestiegen ;(

Naja..Samstag oder Sonntag gibts nochmal nen 2-3 h Ründchen, vielleicht läuft es ja dann wieder.

Achja beide bissen auf Kopyto in Motoroil (derzeit mein Lieblingsgufi). Euch allen noch viel Glück udn dicke Fische,

Chris


----------



## theundertaker (17. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Na das is ja ärgerlich...mein etwas größerer Hecht is aber auch ausgestiegen...lag aber wie gesagt an mir ;-)

Dir auch noch jute Fänge! Kannst ja auch wieder vermelden, was bei dir am We so ging...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Sepp G (18. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Waren gestern nochmal ein paar Gummis baden, gab zu zweit 19 Barsche und 4 Zander. Also ich kann nur sagen wer Zeit hat...geht ans Wasser es loht sich.
Petri Heil


----------



## Criss81 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,

also bei mir gabs gestern ne Null-Nummer #c Dafür war es gestern der Materialintensivste Tag des Jahres, es sind 7 Gufis inkl. Jigköpfe und 5 Stahlvorfächer bei Hängern abhanden gekommen. 

Naja hab wohl im Moment nen tief, aber irgendwann gehts ja auch wieder bergauf 

Grüße an alle,
der Chris


----------



## Klauz (22. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo liebe Leutz,

war gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs. 
Drei Barsche (2x ~ 25cm und ein 35er)  und ein mini Hecht hingen am Haken. 
Letzerer hatte den Haken im Kiemendeckel hängen. Frag mich nicht wie der oder ich das gemacht habe ... ;+ hat aber keinen Schaden davon getragen 

Nichts besonderes aber nach 3 Nullrunden bin ich zufrieden.


Grüße


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (22. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Udo das sind ja durschnittlich bei 240 Tagen (8Monate im Jahr) Angeln, bei sagen wir durschn. 18 Gramm Blei = *4320 Gramm* Blei oder *4,320 Kilo Blei* die du im Jahr in die Seen schmeißt . 

Unglaublisch! Du solltest Tungsten verwenden. Immer diese Umweltverschmutzer. 

Stell dir das mal bei 100 Anglern vor. Das macht dann fast ne halbe Tonne/ 500 Kilogramm blei aus!


----------



## theundertaker (22. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Huhu...

war Samstag alleine los und heute mit Marcel zusammen...

Fazit:

Samstag:
--------
2 Hechte um die 45 cm
1 Hecht  um die 35 cm
1 (Mini-)Hecht, grad größer als mein 11er Illex-Wobbler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2 Nachläufer gesehen
1 heftiger Biss, der leider nicht richtig gepackt hat

Sonntag:
---------

Ich: 3 (Mini-)Hechte...größter mit vielleicht 25 cm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Marcel: 5 oder 6 kleine Hechtlis bis ca. 35 cm
        1 Hecht um die 45 - 50 cm

Momentan sind anscheinend die kleine Hechtlis ziemlich gefräßig, aber trotzdem zwei nette Tage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## novus (22. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Gestern war kein Fangtag.


----------



## marca (23. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Na klar war Fangtag!
An so einem Tag wie Samstag stehen die Viecher wieder dicht am Ufer!!
Den hier habe ich direkt vor meinen Füßen gefangen.
War schon ganz schön winterdick.


----------



## Udo561 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Glückwunsch zum Zander ,
wir hatten am Samstag eine Nullnummer zu verbuchen und das trotz Boot 
Gruß Udo


----------



## novus (23. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Marca, 

gratuliere zum Zander. Samstag war das Wetter echt toll und die Fische bestimmt unterwegs. 

Ich war gestern (Sonntag) mit micha1581 los und da war tote Hose. Wir haben ordentlich Strecke gemacht, auf dem Echolot war genug Fisch, aber die Jungs wollten nicht. Aber Wind hatten wir reichlich und die Rückfahrt gegen 18.00 Uhr war ein Abenteuer der besonderen Art, mit dem schweren Trailer am Auto. Äste lagen auf der Bahn und alles fuhr mit 70 - 80 Km/h.

Hab von den anderen Booten gehört, das alle keine Fänge zu verzeichnen hatten. Naja, es kommen auch wieder Fangtage und schön war´s trotzdem auf dem Wasser.

Gruß


----------



## Udo561 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



novus schrieb:


> Hab von den anderen Booten gehört, das alle keine Fänge zu verzeichnen hatten.
> 
> Gruß



Hi,
novus , nimms nicht persönlich , aber Gott sei Dank :q 
Ich dachte schon wir wären die einzigen blöden die trotz Boot nicht einen Fisch gefangen hatten :q
Kommt schon super wenn man einen "Uferangler" auf´s Boot einläd um ihm die Vorteile vom Bootsangeln zu zeigen und dann keinen einzigen Fisch fängt :c:c
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## novus (23. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Da müssen die Burschen durch, udo!

Ein Boot mit Fanggarantie gibt´s eben nicht und allzu hohe Erwartungen benötigen auch mal einen Dämpfer. 

Das entkräftet dann auch ein wenig das manchmal gehörte Argument, die Bootsangler fischen das Wasser leer. 

Mein Micha kam gestern auch hochmotiviert an und gegen Mittag hatte die Realität ihn eingeholt. Morgens hatten wir erst mal kräftigen Daueregen, der in Verbindung mit Fahrtwind bei fast 70 km/h was ganz anderes ist als das, was ein Uferangler kennt. Aber er hat sich wacker geschlagen und sich nix anmerken lassen. Hoffe nur, seine Regenkleidung war wirklich wasserdicht.

Wir sind dann verschiedene Hot Spots angefahren, die gestern aber alle nix brachten, obwohl wir alles durchprobiert haben. Auf dem Echo waren riesige Futterfischschwärme und reichlich Räuber in der Nähe, aber keine mit Interesse für unsere Köder. 

Die kleineren Boote waren alle schon gegen Mittag weg, der Wind und die Wellen waren schon heftig und nicht ungefährlich.

Ein schöner Tag war´s trotzdem und einen Eindruck, was Bootsanglen eben auch bedeuten kann, bekam man bei dem Wetter auch.  

Gruß


----------



## BSZocher (23. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin!
Da bin ich mit meinen 3 Fischen am Sonntag ja noch gut dabei gewesen.....
Wusste gar nicht mehr wie "schwer" so ein Köder mit einem 30g-Kopf nach ner Stunde werden kann :q


----------



## TeeDub (24. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



novus schrieb:


> Aber er hat sich wacker geschlagen und sich nix anmerken lassen.


Der Mann ist hart im Nehmen. Davon konnte ich mich selber schon überzeugen.


----------



## micha1581 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja Männers, das bin ich :vik: Was nimmt man nicht alles auf sich um einen Fisch zu fangen.   I love it

vg und allzeit Petri Heil an alle#6


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (24. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

dicket fettes petri näää!


----------



## speedfreack (26. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi! konnte am sonntag diesen schönen 85 cm großen hecht überlisten köder war ein spinner,und kurz vor feierabend ist noch was abgerissen weiss nicht genau was es wahr.im gnzen hat es sich aber gelohnt mal nen schönen hecht zu fangen gruss sonntag gehts wieder los!


----------



## Udo561 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
so , nur noch frühstücken , darauf hoffen das es nicht regnet und dann gehts mit dem Boot auf die Maas  #6

Gruß Udo


----------



## Habakuk (29. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Udo,
und? Gab es was bei euch?


----------



## DerSimon (30. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen!
Wie siehts denn im Moment in der Region um Roermond aus?
Wollte morgen mit einem Freund dort ein bissel fischen gehen.
Könnt ihr irgendwelche Tipps geben?
Wo läuft es im Moment ganz gut und auf was wird gebissen?
Wäre über jeden Tipp dankbar!
Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## he_ad (30. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

also fuer mein geschmack is zuviel suppe auf der maas
gestern blieben 40g nicht liegen 
mus man halt stellen suchen..... wos geht......
mfg he_ad


----------



## Criss81 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jupp,

kann he_ad nur bestätigen, Strömung ohne Ende.

Grüße Chris


----------



## Jens0883 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

40 gr bleiben nicht liegen und ihr redet von "Strömung ohne Ende" ? Dann nehm ein 60 oder 80 gr Korb/Blei und gut ist.


----------



## Udo561 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Sebastian

War wieder sehr bescheiden , einen kleinen Zander von unter 40 cm .
Aber an der Stelle wo wir zuerst waren , am Pfeiler , da sah man einen raubenden Hecht .
Allerdings wollte der nicht beissen ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## Criss81 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Naja ich Angel ja hauptsächlich nur mit Gufis und dankt der Strömung kann ich die nicht mehr vernünftig führen. Und für größere Köpfe reicht leider die Reserve meiner Rute nicht mehr aus.


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo zusammen !
kann mir vllt jemand sagen wie die zander im moment stehen?oben auf der kante? mittig? oder eher vor der kante? hab mir gedacht ich fahr am wochenende mal runter und probier es mal von ufern mit extremen Kanten bis zu 15m. vllt hab ich ja glück und erwische auch mal wieder etwas 

mfg


----------



## Udo561 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
Samstag hatte ich in gut 2 Stunden gerade mal einen Zander erwischt und der war knapp 40 cm.
Gebissen auf 8 cm Kopyto silber/schwarz mit 18 Gramm Kopf oberhalb der Kannte in knapp 2 Meter Wassertiefe.
Nimm dicke Köpfe mit , im Moment sind 18 Gramm die untere Grenze für die Maas.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Habakuk (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Jungs, wie sieht es bei euch mit den Stachelrittern, Hechten udn Barschen aus? Man hört nix mehr von euch.


----------



## Udo561 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Sebastian,
die Maas hier am Leukermeer hat leichtes Hochwasser , ist sehr trüb und fliesst mit 7 Km/h.
Ist verdammt schnell , normal sind es so um die 3-4 Km/h.
In der Strömung treibt viel Dreck , Äste , Blätter, usw. 
Und zu guter letzt wurde heute die Slipprampe am Campingplatz mit Sand aufgeschüttet , mein Boot bekomme ich zur Zeit nicht mehr ins Wasser.
Solltest du aber auf die Idee kommen nach Gennep zu fahren dann würde ich mich gerne anschliessen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Habakuk (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das hättest du früher sagen sollen, dann wären wir schon da . Also nächsten Samstag könnte es klappen (19.12), wäre schön dich mal wieder zu sehen. Schauen wir mal wie das Wetter wird. Ich melde mich.


----------



## Udo561 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Sebastian,
würde mich freuen , bin kommenden Samstag eh hier am Leukermeer.
Bin da echt gespannt auf Gennep , gelesen habe ich schon einiges darüber ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Huhu...

ich konnte gestern 6 Minihechte bis 40 cm landen....nicht groß, aber Fisch...

Alles in allem n netter Tag...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Habakuk (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*Zitat vom 27.11.09*: "_Das Wilderei Team hat acht der bekannten Stellnetze, mit einer Gesamtlänge von 700 Metern, im Wasser gefunden. Darin befanden sich 300 Kilo gewilderten Zander und 60 Kilo Weißfisch. Die Verdächtigten wurden mit einer Strafanzeige entlassen_."

*Zitat vom 30.10.09*"_Strafmandate erhielten eine Person wegen Angeln mit lebendem Köder, drei Personen wegen fehlender schriftlicher Erlaubnis (VISpas) und eine Person wurde bestraft, weil sie mehr als zwei Zander besaß. Der Mann hatte nicht weniger als 14 Zander in seinem Boot liegen, von denen 10 durch die BOA’s erfolgreich zurückgesetzt werden konnten_."

u.s.w.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Quelle: http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm

Kein Wunder dass es immer weniger Zander zu fangen gibt!!!!


----------



## Tobbes (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Tierquälerei ist nur ne Ordnungswidrigkeit, ein Tier zu töten max. Sachbeschädigung. Solange sich das nicht ändert und Strafen drastisch verschärft werden ist es doch ein gutes Geschäft teuren Zander und andere Fische zu wildern. Das Risiko ist gering, der Profit groß, die Strafen lächerlich...........


----------



## Wohlstandskind (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

arme arme zande


----------



## theundertaker (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das ist doch nix Neues, dass das gemacht wird...das geht doch schon ewig so....Die Polizei findet doch immer wieder Netze oder nur noch die Stöcke etc...ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Fisch schon gewildert wurde...das ist ne riesengroße Sauerei, jedoch momentan nicht zu ändern. Die Fische, die die mit dem Netz über Nacht rausholen, fangen "viele Angler nicht im ganzen Leben"...aber so isses nun mal...


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Frohes neues 

Und wie schauts aus mit aktuellen fängen? also ich war letzte woche Mo+Di an der maas am wessem und an einem kleinen Plaas das heisst glaub ich Polplaasen oder so.. also muss von mir aus sagen... nix nix nix habe bis 18m tief gefischt und kein einziger biss  was mir auch aufgefallen ist.. das wasser wird von jahr zu jahr klarer oder nicht? naja mal sehen was dieses jahr so mitsichbringt 

hoffe dieses jahr geht es mehr zur sache

mfg


----------



## Udo561 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZandeR$tar2007 schrieb:


> was mir auch aufgefallen ist.. das wasser wird von jahr zu jahr klarer oder nicht? naja mal sehen was dieses jahr so mitsichbringt



Hi,
na ja , die Maas selber sieht z.Z. aus wie Bratensoße.
Eine braune Brühe auf der jede Menge Dreck treibt.
Spinnfischen macht keinen Spaß , bei jedem Wurf verfängt sich was in der Schnur , Bisse sind so nicht zu erkennen.
Gruß aus Holland,
Udo


----------



## Habakuk (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Muss sich bald wieder legen Udo. Hast du den neuen VisPass schon? Gibt es Änderungen zum Vorjahr?

P.S. Wünsche dir und deiner Frau ein angenehmes ahr 2010 (und allen anderen Boardis natürlich auch!).


----------



## Udo561 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Sebastian,
ja , ich hatte meinen Mitte Dezember bekommen , dazu gab es noch eine kleine Scheckkarte mit einer Telefon Nr. , da kann man dann kostenfrei Unstimmigkeiten am und auf dem Wasser melden.

Sebastian , angeln kannst du im Moment in NL vergessen , wir hatten heute 25 cm Neuschnee , zudem ist das Leukermeer zugefroren.
Ich hatte hier irgendwo ein paar Bilder eingestellt, hier mal der Link dazu.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=172142&page=4
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderangler1 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Zanderstar, ja da hast du Recht das die Holländischen Gewässer fast überall klarer werden. Das hat mit den Bestimmungen und Gesetzen in Holland zu tun,das die Gewässer angeblich sauberer werden sollen.
Der Sportvisserijverband in Holland geht auch davon aus das das eine Ursache mit ist warum die Bestände an Zander rückläufig sind, mancherorts sogar drastisch.
Selbst im Ijsselmeer wird das fest gestellt und die Bestände dort vorallem der der grösseren maßigen Fische ist stark rückläufig. Dazu kommen natürlich Berufsfischerei aber vorallem auch das illegale stellen von Netzen etc und es wird viel zu viel mitgenommen auch von vielen Anglern. Das sowas auf Dauer nicht gut gehen kann ist klar.


----------



## Udo561 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
sorry , vielleicht verstehe ich da etwas falsch .
Weil die Gewässer immer sauberer werden geht der Bestand an Zander zurück ?
Für den Rückgang der Zander ist mit Sicherheit nicht das saubere Wasser schuld , da gibt es andere Gründe.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Kann ich Udo nur zustimmen...klares Wasser hat nicht viel mit dem Rückgang der Zander zu tun...einzig und allein die hier schon oft diskutierten Probleme sind daran schuld (Stellnetze, Fischerei, Angler)...muss man ja nicht schon wieder auseinandernehmen...zumindest nicht hier in dem Thread...der sollte lieber mal wieder mit Fischbildern gefüllt werden... ;-))


----------



## marca (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Klareres Wasser bedeutet weniger Zander,aber eben mehr Hechte.
Ist sicher ein Grund,ganz sicher nicht der einzige!


----------



## theundertaker (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> hat nicht viel



Deshalb auch so geschrieben |rolleyes


----------



## Zanderangler1 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Der Lebensraum des Zanders benötigt trübe Gewässer, dort fühlt er sich am wohlsten, daß ist doch bekannt. Und klares Wasser führt ganz klar zum Rückgang des Zanders. Und ich meinte nicht "sauberer" sondern klarer das ist ein Unterschied! Vor ca 20 Jahren war die Ijssel beispielsweise wirklich dreckig und versaut dazu und sau trübe, aber der Zanderbestand war enorm hoch, ich hatte es bereits geschrieben, ich hatte Tagesfänge von 50 Zandern an 1! Buhne und musste nur deshalb aufhören, weil ich keine Köfis mehr hatte und Gummis bis dato noch weitgehend unbekannt waren für mich und auch nicht notwendig. Die Zander waren allerdings ungeniessbar weil die Holländer unter anderem auch Petroleum eingeleitet hatten, aber das Angeln selbst vom Ufer aus war geil. Tagsüber dicke Aale, Monsterhechte und alles waren nicht selten. Die Ijssel war ausserdem immer ziemlich hell getrübt auch bei Normalwasser und das auch im Spätherbst und Winter und das auch nachdem die Petroleum Einleitungen untersagt wurden. Der Rhederlaag beispielsweise war in 90igern auch immer eine trübe Suppe wo es den dritten Teil noch nicht gab und man konnte dort im Sommer beim vertikalen Zander fangen bis zum abwinken und das mit Badegästen und bei hochsommerlichen Temperaturen wie an der Adria ..ich habe noch ein Video davon. Heute ist der mittlere und letzte Teil klink klar und versucht dort mal im Sommer nur annähernd solche Fangtage zu erleben. Ich denke da hatten wir in 20 Minuten öfters mal mehr Zander wie ihr heute die ganze Woche dort fangen würdet. Und was glaubt ihr wo die Zander sich jetzt dort aufhalten? Dort wo die Saugbagger stehen und das Wasser eintrüben also im letzen Teil, ist doch aber auch ganz klar weil dort auch die meisten Futterfische stehen und die meiste Nahrung ist. Die Maas ist übrigens meist nur auf Zander interessant wenn sie durch mehr Strömung trübe wird, da kann sie aussehen wie ne Kloake und ihr könnt Zander in 3-4 Meter wassertiefe fangen die euch die Rute aus der Hand kloppen so hart hauen die dann rein weil sie nicht lange fackeln dürfen. Die Zander sehen einen auffälligen Köder in Pink oder Gelb in der trübsten Brühe noch und sie fühlen sich dort sau wohl! Selbst Nachts kann ein Zander ein Wobbler an der Oberfläche war nehmen, ich habe im Oktober Nachts früher auf Zander geangelt und bei der dicksten Nebelsuppe dazu wo man kaum 5 Meter weite gucken konnte noch Zander gefangen. An einem Tag beispielsweise am Norddiep in Kampen, waren die Zander bei Nebel förmlich im Rausch, sie kamen bis an die Oberfläche und bissen mir in meine Drennan Pose rein, kaum zu glauben aber war. Und es waren IMMER trübe Gewässer.

Das hängt auch mit dem klaren Wasser zusammen ganz klar und natürlich wenn der Zanderbestand nachgibt. Der Ganzendiep und andere Gewässer sind ähnlich und sie waren früher auch top Zandergewässer aber heute ebend sehr klar, guter Hechtbestand ja, aber es sind keine top Zandergewässer mehr.
Wenn man auf Zander angelt sollte man auch deren Lebensgewohnheiten kennen und das was sie bevorzugen und dazu gehört ganz klar AUCH trübes Wasser! Im übrigen bin ich keine 100 Jahre alt sondern werde erst 43 und denke ich weiss wovon ich spreche. 

dieter


----------



## Habakuk (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht, "schade" dass ich nicht eine Zeitmaqschine habe und mal eben für ein paar Tage in die 80er reisen kann .


----------



## Zanderangler1 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hier mal was für die Augen das ihr seht ich auch angel hin und wieder. Etwas älter die Bilder aber ich mache kaum Bilder von Fischen weil ich lieber angel als Fotos zu machen und die Fische damit unnötig schade. Die sind übrigens BEIDE zurückgesetzt worden was ich mit großen Fischen generell mache!


----------



## zorra (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> sorry , vielleicht verstehe ich da etwas falsch .
> Weil die Gewässer immer sauberer werden geht der Bestand an Zander zurück ?
> Für den Rückgang der Zander ist mit Sicherheit nicht das saubere Wasser schuld , da gibt es andere Gründe.
> Gruß Udo


Nein.... weil sie immer klarer werden diese bestätigt auch ein Bericht des NL-Verbands der diese Woche erschienen ist und was Zander schreibt kann ich nur unterstreichen.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Wohlstandskind (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

feiner hecht


----------



## theundertaker (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So Leutz, jetzt sind die Meinungen dargestellt und dabei sollten wirs in diesem Thema belassen....die Ijssel gehört ja nicht unbedingt in diesen Thread...wenn weiterdiskutiert werden soll (was ja nicht schlimm ist), dann sollte alles in einen separaten Thread geschoben werden...

Gruß


----------



## theundertaker (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wann der erste hier nen in Holland gefangenen Fisch reinsetzt ;-) Momentan ist wahrscheinlich kaum jemand unterwegs...sobald es taut bin ich wieder am Start und werde verstärkt dem Zander nachstellen...natürlich auch dem Barsch und Hecht...



Nachtrag:
---------

Es sieht so aus, als wenn am Sonntag der erste Raubfisch verhaftet wird ;-) Ich denke, ich werde mich dann auch das erste Mal wieder nach Holland trauen ;-)


----------



## ZanderCatcher2007 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

:vik:Hi an alle Maasangler,

wollte mal fragen, wer hier so Interesse an nem Bootstreffen und nem gemeinsamen Bootsangeltag mit mehreren Booten in 2010 hat. Also alle Bootsbesitzer und Mitfahrinteressenten mal bei mir melden. 

Gruß

ZanderCatcher2007


----------



## theundertaker (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ach als Mitfahrer bin ich dabei, nur n Boot hab ich leider nich =(


----------



## micha1581 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin,
das wäre doch mal ne klasse Idee. wäre gut wenn wir das dann nach der Schonzeit machen. bis dahin müsste ich mit meiner Baustelle fertig sein.

vg


----------



## ZanderCatcher2007 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> moin,
> das wäre doch mal ne klasse Idee. wäre gut wenn wir das dann nach der Schonzeit machen. bis dahin müsste ich mit meiner Baustelle fertig sein.
> 
> vg


 

Hi, 

was für ne Baustelle arbeitest du denn grade ab? Bin grad dabei mein Boot mit nem Echolot auszurüsten. Ja bin auch dafür das nach der Schonzeit zu machen. So ein Räubertreffen, das wär doch was, oder?

Gruß,

ZanderCatcher2007


----------



## micha1581 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Auf jeden Fall. ich wär dabei. Meine Baustelle? 
ich sag nur: Oberschale runter, innen alles raus und neu.
viel viel Arbeit halt. soll aber bis zum Ende der Schonzeit fertig werden.


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Liebe Leut ,

wie schaut momentan die maas rum um Roermond aus? kann man vom ufer fischen? ist die maas angestiegen? wie sehen die seen aus die mit der maas verbunden sind? (zuidplaas , Ooldersplaas)... wäre nett wenn einer berichten kann habe nämlich vor das wochenende runter zu fahren.

mfg


----------



## Udo561 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja , kannst vom Ufer aus angeln , sie Seen sind zum größten Teil eisfrei.
Strömung ist mehr oder weniger normal , kein Hochwasser.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Na da haste dir aber n Wetterchen ausgeguckt...nächstes We wirds glaube ich ziemlich unangenehm...aber trotzdem viel Erfolg...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Udo561 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
Problem wird wohl sein das es wieder schneien soll , dann ist so mancher Feldweg bis ans Wasser nicht zu befahren.
Gruß Udo


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke @all werde es trotzdem probieren. Schnee besser als Regen wichtig ist mir nur das die seen nicht zu sind. Und mit nem allrad wird auch das befahren von feldwegen kein Problem sein  hoffe ich zumindest.

mfg


----------



## Udo561 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
na dann viel Glück , sollte schon klappen .
Gruß Udo


----------



## BSZocher (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZandeR$tar2007 schrieb:


> ....Und mit nem allrad wird auch das befahren von feldwegen kein Problem sein  hoffe ich zumindest.
> 
> mfg



....auch ein Allrad schützt vor Eis nicht.....
....einige Ecken laden eher zur traditionellen Kufentour ein als dort mit einem Fahrzeug rumzurutschen...

...kein Fisch ist das Leben wert.....  #h


----------



## Udo561 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
das schlimme sind eben die Löcher auf den Feldwegen , jetzt wo da Schnee drüber liegt sieht man nicht wie tief diese sind , hatte da vor 2 Jahren mal jemanden böse aufsetzen sehen.
Und trotz Allrad kam der da nicht mehr raus , ein freundlicher Bauer hatte ihn dann gegen eine geringe Gebühr von 100 Euro :q mit dem Traktor rausgezogen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## BSZocher (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> .... eine geringe Gebühr von 100 Euro :q mit dem Traktor rausgezogen.
> Gruß Udo



Sind halt Dienstleister unsere Nachbarn :q


----------



## micha1581 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Vor allem sind sie käuflich


----------



## theundertaker (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey...Wetter fürs Wochenende sieht ja ganz passabel aus....also momentan jedenfalls...ich werde dann wieder einen Tag davon mit der Spinne unterwegs sein...diesmal beißt der 70er Hecht auch und guckt mich nicht nur doof ausm Wasser an ;-)) 

Wer isn noch so unterwegs?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## kostjagarnix (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich habe im Sommer hier: http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&tab=wl&q=Maaspark%20Boschmolenplas
ein Ferienhaus gemietet. Da ich bis jetzt immer nur an der Mosel geangelt habe, hätte ich einige Fragen:
Kennt jemand den See? Was kann man dort fangen? Sind dort auch Karpfen möglich? Zander und Hechte?
Wie sieht es an diesem See mit den Bestimmungen aus? Welche Papiere benötige ich für Erwachsene und Jugendliche?
Ich habe vor hauptsächlich vom Ufer aus entweder auf Karpfen oder feedern. Stippen wäre auch möglich. Spinnen mit Köfi und Gummi...

Viele Fragen und hoffentlich ein paar Antworten. Besten Dank im vorraus!!!!

kostjagarnix

catch & release fan.........


----------



## Udo561 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
nicht mein Gebiet , aber hier kannst du schon so einiges über die Bestimmungen in NL erfahren.
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vergunning.htm
An den Maasseen ist alles möglich , guter Hecht und Zanderbestand , Karpfen fängt man auch nicht schlecht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Barschli (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich möchte in den nächsten Wochen einen Versuch am Visvijver bei Brandt/Stevensweert starten. Ist es dort empfehlenswert dem Zander nachzustellen? Oder geht in diesem Gewässer nichts?


----------



## theundertaker (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hab ma gehört, dass da viele Karpfen drin sind...aber war noch nicht da...

Vielleicht einfach mal ausprobieren (mal 3 Stellen mit Köfi beangeln an drei Tagen mit unterschiedlichem Wetter oder so)...


----------



## micha1581 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Kostjagarnix

Hi,
also, du brauchst um an diesem Gewässer zu fischen zum einen die Limburgvergunning und die Maas Seen Erlaubnis. beide Papiere kosten jeweils für eine Woche 6 Euro.


----------



## kostjagarnix (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke für die Info. Wo bekomme ich die Wochenscheine?
Eine VISpas benötige ich für die eine Woche nicht?


----------



## Udo561 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
hier *#6
* Gruß Udo
* 

Limburgvergunning für eine Woche* 
 Limburgvergunning (week) 

Dieser Erlaubnisschein erlaubt sowohl Erwachsenen als auch Jungendlichen maximal eine Woche in den Limburg’schen Gewässern (gemäß den Bestimmungen der zugehörigen Lijst van Viswateren Limburg) angeln zu dürfen. Die Kosten betragen € 6,-. 

 Die Limburgvergunning ist erhältlich bei: 

VVV Roermond, Kraanpoort 1, Roermond, tel. 0900-2025588
VVV Venlo, Nieuwstraat 40, Venlo, tel. 077-3543800
Hengelsportcentrale Limburg, Keulsebaan 501, Roermond, tel. 0475-332881
Rezeption des Ferienparks Leukermeer, De Kamp 5, Well, tel. 0478-502444


----------



## kostjagarnix (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Sauber!!! Danke für die schnelle und ausführliche Antwort.....


----------



## Udo561 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
wenn du mal Zeit und Lust hast kannst du dir diese Seite mal durchlesen .
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm
Gruß Udo


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

AHHHHH

bin so am verzweifeln  leute was sagt ihr? lohnt es sich raus zufahren samstag? oder wird jeder wurf nur ein aufschlag aufs harte eis ???


----------



## micha1581 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wenn du mit dem Boot raus möchtest könnte es schwierig werden. ich vermute mal, das die Slippen alle zu sind.
wo genau wolltest du denn hin?


----------



## theundertaker (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich fahre Samstag Hechte verhaften ;-)) (vom Ufer aus)


----------



## micha1581 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich werde Samastg auch noch mal los ziehen. wo wolltest du es denn versuchen?
schreib doch mal per PN


----------



## theundertaker (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ähhhhhh....wen meinste denn, wenn ich fragen darf ;-) ZanderStar oder mich?


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

also ich werde es dann auch mal vom ufer versuchen

klappere ein paar gute stellen entlang der maas ab und ein paar stellen ane seen mit extremen kanten bis 18m versuche ich auch zu befischen.


eusch schonmal viel glück  das kann was werden leute


----------



## theundertaker (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ach wird locker...kurz n dicken Hechtli ziehen, schönes Bild und ab zum nächsten, falls noch einer Bock hat XD


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wo stehen die hechte den jetzt im moment? flach ? hechte beangel ich meistens nur ohne absicht  und im winter hab ich noch nie einen gefangen glaube ich...


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

mein rekord hecht war nah an der roermond brücke 85cm auf 6cm kopyto im sommer 2006    zielfisch war barsch aber als der reingekloppt hat hat meine bremse auch gut geschnurt


----------



## theundertaker (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich befische n Gewässer, welches etwa 1,5 m tief sein wird...deshalb stehen die Hechte immer in Reichweite ;-)


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

und da denkst du triffst du auch auf barsche und zander bei diesen temperaturen oder nur hechte? so ne 1-1,5m stelle klapper ich dann auch mal ab


----------



## theundertaker (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nur Hechte ;-)


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

da bin ich mal gespannt ob ich auf nen hecht in 1,5m tiefe treffe   und das um die jahreszeit..


----------



## theundertaker (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Na wenns n See ist, dann kannste es wahrscheinlich vergessen...aber möglich ist alles ;-)


----------



## Udo561 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
zumindes ist hier alles getaut , liegt auch kein Schnee mehr in NL .
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## micha1581 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

was is das eine S*******!!!!! da steht man früh auf um zum Wasser zu fahren, und dann das!!! hier schneit die Hölle zu!!!#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Udo561 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja , nach Holland brauchste überhaupt nicht zu fahren , wir haben hier das reinste Schneechaos .
Bisher habe ich es in NL noch nicht erlebt das in einer Nacht so viel Schnee gefallen ist 
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

naja, dann werd ich wohl die Zeit nutzen und am Boot weiter machen. vielleicht hört es ja im laufe des Tages noch auf.


----------



## Udo561 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Micha,
dann mal viel Spaß , ist bei dem Wetter doch ne schöne Beschäftigung , zumindest so lange die garage oder Halle geheizt ist .
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## micha1581 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

naja, hauptsache nicht nass. und nen Heizstrahler hab ich auch. passt schon.


----------



## Udo561 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Upps ,
wäre mir zu kalt , da könnte ich kein Werkzeug anfassen , aber bin ja auch ein Weichei ;-)
Viel Spaß,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Barschli (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wetterberichten zu folge haben wir in den nächsten zwei Wochen weiter fallende Temperaturen! Ich bin total unschlüssig ob ich einen Versuch wagen soll? Klar außer Zeit nichts zu verlieren. Aber ich bin die letzten 5 Angeltage immer als Schneider nach Hause gegangen. Außer einen Minizander.


----------



## micha1581 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich werde morgen ans Wasser fahren. egal wie morgen das Wetter ist....:g


----------



## Tim78 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> ich werde morgen ans Wasser fahren. egal wie morgen das Wetter ist....:g


Optimist ! 
Wollte oder will morgen auch los aber bei uns hat es gerade eben 3 cm Neuschnee gegeben:v
Na warten wir es ab wie es morgen früh aussieht|kopfkrat


----------



## Udo561 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Jungs ,
die Nacht über sind nochmal gut 10 cm an Schnee hinzu gekommen , 
hier liegen jetzt knapp 30 cm .
Slipprampen sind total vereist .
Gruß aus dem Wintersportgebiet Holland ,
Udo


----------



## micha1581 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin moin,
soo, gleich gehts los. sachen sind schon im Auto.....:q:q


----------



## Udo561 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Micha,
überleg dir das lieber nochmal , wird echt keinen Spaß machen.
Hier liegt echt ne Menge Schnee .
Ansonsten viel Glück,
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

bei uns auch. wird schon gehen. ich muß ans Wasser!!!!|uhoh:
melde mich heut abend wie es gelaufen ist.oder auch nicht...|muahah:


----------



## theundertaker (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hmm....ich wollte auch uuuuuuunbediiiingt angeln, aber das ist nicht drin...ich hab keinen Bock, dass mir jemand das Auto bei der Glätte kaputt fährt...ich konnte teilweise auf der Straße nicht mehr bremsen...aber auch garnicht mehr...deshalb hab ich mich entschlossen, die Angelrunde auf nächste Woche zu verlegen...da siehts ja temperaturmäßig anscheinend besser aus und Schnee wird wohl auch nicht runterkommen...hoffe ich mal...

@micha: Bin ich ja mal gespannt, was du gleich berichten wirst...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## micha1581 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hurra!!ich lebe noch!!! :q
war ein wunderschöner Tag. Sonne, blauer Himmel und 2 Grad+.
nur auf der Rückfahrt war es dann nicht mehr so schön. ich sag nur Schneesturm. |bigeyes wo der auf einmal herkam...keine Ahnung.

Fischmäßig ging nicht  viel. ein paar Zupper und ein 46er Barsch.
aber Hauptsache ich war am Wasser...#6

vg


----------



## theundertaker (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Na das ist doch was....ein 46er Bärschli...den fängt man auch nicht jeden Tag...;-)

Haste den wieder an der Stelle gefangen, die du mir per PN gesagt hattest? Oder warste woanders?

Nächstes We bin ich auch am Start, wenn sich das Wetter nicht wieder total verschlechtert...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo leute,

also ich war am samstag den ganzen tag über Anglen vom ufer die kompletten mass spots abgeklappert und am see war ich auch n paar würfe mache.. wetter war top tags über 2+ blauer himmel alles top nur leider keinen einzigen Biss gehabt auch ein kollege konnte keine zupfer spüren  naja hauptsache das Bier hat bei dem Super wetter geschmeckt  :vik: 

mal sehen was sich in den nächsten wochen so wetter mässig tut.. den abends war es aufjedenfall arsch kalt und die schnur fing auch an festzufrieren


----------



## Tim78 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi ! 
Bei uns war es heute gar nicht schlecht wie ich es im"Vertikal angeln in den Niederlanden" bereits geschrieben habe einige Gewässer sind noch nicht ganz zugfroren da hat es heute ganz gut geklapt.


----------



## micha1581 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Tim der Eisbrecher!!! und gefangen hat er auch noch.
Klasse!!!#6


----------



## theundertaker (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Am Samstag geh ich mit meinem Stöckchen wieder ne geile Runde nageln :vik::vik::vik:

Meine Freundin is auch dabei und fängt hoffentlich mal ihren ersten Hecht 

Wünsche euch schon mal viel Glück fürs kommende We....Wetter is ja bombig...:m


----------



## totaler Spinner (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Vom Wetter wird es OK sein und der Schnee ist auch fast weg, aber dafür kommt das Wasser. Hoffentlich wird es in den höheren Lagen von Ostbelgien nicht allzu warm, dort liegt noch bis zu 70 cm Schnee. |bigeyes


----------



## Udo561 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
so , bin auch wieder in NL , das Hochwasser hält sich hier in Grenzen , oder besser gesagt es ist noch nicht viel davon zu sehen.
Der Wasserstand ist nur leicht erhöht.
Allerdings führt die Maas sehr schmutziges Wasser , leicht bräunlich.
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## theundertaker (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wenn man wissen will, wie die Maas aussieht, so ist man mit Udo immer gut beraten ;-))))

Ich bin Gott sei Dank an nem kleinen Kanal, da is nix mit Hochwasser ^^


----------



## Honeyball (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ei, ei, ei, was les ich da???


theundertaker schrieb:


> Am Samstag geh ich mit meinem Stöckchen wieder ne geile Runde nageln


 :vik::vik::vik:

und dann noch das hier:


> Meine Freundin is auch dabei...


Ich meine, davon wären wir auch so ausgegangen...:m

Auf jeden Fall bist Du dabei..... nämlich bei der nächsten Ferkelwahl!!!


----------



## theundertaker (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ups...was isn hier kaputt...|kopfkrat Jetzt hab ich Angst |bigeyes


----------



## dc1981 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich habs doch immer gewusst.
du du, ferkel du :vik::q


----------



## theundertaker (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

looool....:vik:

Drück du mal für morgen die Daumen, dass n dicker Hecht einsteigt


----------



## Udo561 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi ,
Wasser steigt aber weiter , bei uns im Hafen sind es seit gestern knapp 10 cm .
Aber ich werde morgen auch mal wieder ans Wasser , wenns an der Maas zu schmutzig ist oder zu viel Treigut rumschwimmt fahre ich wohl ans Wanssumer Ven und hoffe das es Eisfrei ist.
Gruß Udo


----------



## harris170 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Leute,

ich verfolge eure Beiträge nun schon einige Tage und muss sagen alle Achtung tolle Anregungen und super Kammeradschaft hier.
Ich weiss garnicht ob ich hier so richtig bin, möchte mich aber dennoch kurz vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Mark und ich angel schon fast30 Jahre mit einzelnen Unterbrechungen. Ich bin Jahrescamper auf dem Campingplatz de Maasterp und habe in den Letzten jahren eher selten dort geangelt, aber wenn ich geangelt habe bin ich immer leer ausgegangen . Ich habe mir im Herbst ein Boot zugelegt und wollte dieses Jahr nochmal durchstarten, sofern die Zeit es zulässt. 
Vielleicht kann ich ja mal auf den Einen oder Anderen von euch zurückgreifen wenn Probleme auftreten , oder mich sogar mal anschließen. Meine kenntnisse sind ein wenig eingerosstet. Ich wusste bis vor ein paar Tagen noch nicht was Vertikalfischen genau :vik:ist :-(. So leute macht weiter so, ich werde eure Beiträge  mit großem Interesse verfolgen.

Liebe Grüße
Mark


----------



## Udo561 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Mark,
dann mal willkommen im Forum .
Wirst sehen , mit Boot wird alles besser werden :q
Da findet sich mit Sicherheit jemand dem du dich anschließen kannst #6
Bootsfahrer sind hier heiß begehrt :q
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## theundertaker (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Kann ich nur zustimmen....Bootsfahrer gibts hier viele =) Wann soll ich einsteigen?? XDXD *Spaß*

Denke mal, du solltest dir jemanden suchen, der vielleicht oft mitm Boot unterwegs ist und der bereit ist, dir mal ein paar kleine Stellen und Tipps zu verraten...

Ich hab leider kein Bötchen...bedauer ich immer noch n bissl...aber wenns die Kohle nicht zulässt, dann mach ich halt das Ufer unsicher XD

Liebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Pikesniper (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,geht jemand am WE raus mit Boot?(Sonntag)
Wenn ja wohin,würde mich gerne anschliessen.
Eigenes Boot vorhanden.


----------



## theundertaker (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Der Udo wollte doch...frag den mal, wenns dir nich zu weit wech is....


----------



## micha1581 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi, mit dem Boot wohl eher nicht. das ist ja im Moment noch ne Baustelle. werde wohl evtl. am Sonntag noch mal vom Ufer aus gehen.

vg


----------



## Pikesniper (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nö Leukermeer bei Well,ist o.k.
Ist slippen möglich oder bräuchte ich einen Eisbrecher im Hafen.
Is der Udo noch online?|kopfkrat


----------



## theundertaker (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Schreib ihm doch ne PN und klär das mal ab...vielleicht haste dann schon jemand nettes für ne Bootstour... ;-)


----------



## Pikesniper (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Brauche dringend mehr Input fürs WE .
"Mein" Revier liegt noch in arktischen Einfluss,alles vereisst,wo kann man
hin ???
Slipstelle zum ordentliches Raubfischeln muss her!!
danke für jeden helfenden Beitrag.


----------



## Udo561 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Pikesniper ,
ja  , Leukermeer ist Eisfrei .
Kannst im Yachthafen slippen , würde vorher aber mal anrufen.
Tel                 :                 0478-501758
Allerdings komme ich mit meinem Boot im Moment nicht aufs Wasser weil die Slipprampe auf dem Campingplatz umgebaut wird.
Und extra rüber zum Yachthafen möchte ich mein Boot nicht ziehen.
Gruß udo


----------



## micha1581 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Pikesniper

wo kommst du denn her?


----------



## Pikesniper (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

komme aus Essen.
@Udo danke für die Info!#6


----------



## micha1581 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ok, dann ist das Leukermeer wohl näher für dich als Roermond


----------



## Udo561 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Jürgen ,
hast ne PN bekommen,
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## Udo561 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ theundertaker

 Hi,
 und , heute unterwegs gewesen ? 
 Was machen die Hechte ?
 Ohne Boot will ich nicht an die Maas und die Vereinsgewässer sind immer noch vereist.
 Gruß Udo


----------



## dc1981 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo udo,

ich antworte schon mal.
ich war gestern mit ihm unterwegs. 
hatten aber keinen biss, nur theundertaker hatte nen nachläufer gesehen.
mal schauen ob er noch etwas gefangen hatte.ich war leider nur bis ca.13uhr da von ca 07,30uhr an.


grüße daniel


----------



## Udo561 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Daniel ,
ich warte immer noch auf den großen Nachläufer der bei ihm dann auch mal zupackt :q
War heute auch am Wasser , aber ich musste mit erstauner feststellen das die Vereinsgewässer immer noch mit Eis bedeckt sind |gr:
Gruß Udo


----------



## majjo 666 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Leute

Weiss jemand wie der Wasserstand an der Olderplass aussieht ?
Eisfrei müste es ja sein oder !?


----------



## Udo561 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
keine Ahnung , aber 20 Km hinter Venlo am Leukermeer haben wir ca. 20 cm mehr als üblich , beeinträchtigt die Angelei nicht weiter .
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Haha...sehr witzig...Sack =))
Ich hatte wirklich wieder n Nachläufer und keine 100 Meter von dem Ort, wo ich letztens auch schon einen hatte...wieder dieselbe Größe...=( Meine Freundin hat sogar noch an der Oberfläche den Strudel gesehen...der ist einmal um den Köder geschwommen und wieder abgezischt...hab ihn in voller Pracht sehen können, da er genau in nem kleinen sonnigen Abschnitt im Wasser gedreht hat...war ne wunderschöne Zeichnung...

Ich führe den Wobbler wahrscheinlich zu schnell...ich hoffe, nächstes Mal packt er dann zu und ich kann ein Bildchen reinsetzen...nun schon das zweite Mal mit einem Nachläufer und sonst nix...sehr ärgerlich =(
Aber Spaß hatten wir trotzdem...

@Daniel: Am Rosenmontag werde ich wieder unterwegs sein, wenn das Wetter mitspielt...

Zu den ersten zwei Angeltagen im Jahr kann man nur eins sagen:

Einmal verliert man und einmal gewinnen die anderen... =)

Schönen Gruß an die zwei Hechte...ich werd euch schon noch kriegen, verlasst euch drauf XDXD


----------



## micha1581 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ja ja , ist bestimmt ein Geisterhecht|jump:


----------



## theundertaker (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nene...keine Sorge =) Leider n echter, der mich nur verarscht...ist bestimmt auch noch derselbe gewesen...dann wärs noch trauriger, dass der mich andauernd hinters Licht führt ;-)


----------



## micha1581 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

mach dir nix draus. ich war heute morgen auch ein paar Stunden los. bei mir ging auch nix. wird Zeit das mein Boot fertig wird. der Wasserstand am Kanal war über einen halben Meter gestiegen. aber das Wasser war total klar.


----------



## theundertaker (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dann fahr ich mit dir mit ;-) Machs schnell fertig XDXD


----------



## micha1581 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

es geht ja voran. gestern hab ich den Motor geholt, Stühle sind bestellt, Harz und Matten sind bestellt usw...
was noch ein Problem dastellt ist der Trailer. also wenn jemand nen Trailer über hat bitte melden..... 400-600kg.


----------



## Barschli (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mal sehen wie die Maas am Karnevals-Dienstag aussieht? Habe dann vor, in einer Hafenzufahrt dem Zander nachzustellen.
Ob dann, (es soll ja wieder kälter werden) eine Eisschicht mein Vorhaben verhindern wird?|kopfkrat

Im übrigen: empfiehlt es sich mit Stahlvorfach zu fischen?
Ich nutze eine 0,25er Hauptschnur und lege den Köderfisch auf Grund.


----------



## BSZocher (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Barschli schrieb:


> ...
> Im übrigen: empfiehlt es sich mit Stahlvorfach zu fischen?
> ..



Ja ...


----------



## theundertaker (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Kommt drauf an, ob da viele Hechte rumschwimmen...im Zweifelsfall würd ich auf jeden Fall ein dünnes Stahli dranhängen...

Von den Temperaturen her siehts ziemlich nach Eis aus...aber fahren kann man trotzdem, wird wohl auf jeden Fall n Stückchen Gewässer frei sein...muss man zur Not sich halt n bissl umgucken =)


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin moin

ich kann es einfach nicht glauben da fahr ich einmal nicht mit ans wasser und dann das... 2 bekannte fischten am samstag auf zuidplaas, Vertikal und fingen in 4std... Nr.1  8 Zander (alle zwischen 60 und 70 cm bis auf einer 91cm ) :c 2 Barsche knapp an die 45 cm :cund Nr.2  4Zander 1 Barsch (auch alle zander über 60-70cm und einen schönen Barschli vo 48 cm :c

das kann doch nicht sein:c

naja in 2 wochen geh ich auch mit meinem schlauchi mal auf die jagt 

und euch viel erfolg da draußen :c:c:c

mfg


----------



## Udo561 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZandeR$tar2007 schrieb:


> moin moin
> ich kann es einfach nicht glauben da fahr ich einmal nicht mit ans wasser und dann das
> mfg



Hi,
ist doch alles halb so schlimm |supergri
Viel schlimmer ist wenn du als Bootsangler vom Ufer aus angeln musst weil du dein Boot nicht ins Wasser bekommst 
Und vom Ufer aus ist echt nicht mein Ding , die letzten male keinen einzigen Biss 
Gruß Udo


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hier mal n bild von dem dicksten zander am samstag 

sag mal udo sind die sehen wieder komplett zu ?


mfg


----------



## Udo561 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
der sieht ja wirklich " dick" aus.

Ich denke mal micht , die größeren Seen sollten noch Eisfrei sein , kann dir heute nachmittag aber genaueres sagen , bin dann wieder in NL.
Kleinere Seen die nicht mit der Maas verbunden sind haben aber immer noch ne Eisschicht , die wollen einfach nicht auftauen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Die kleinen Kanäle werden wohl nächste Woche auch gefroren sein befürchte ich mal...Da wo ich angel sinds vielleicht 5 m Breite....kann ich mir wahrscheinlich dann für den Rosenmontag abschminken...


----------



## he_ad (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ach gibt immer stellen die eisfrei sind an der maas und den Kanälen.... 
das problem ist an den stellen sieht es dann so aus .......|kopfkrat

07022010638.jpg

und ob man das moechte is ne andere sache ^^

p.s. da war kein wettangeln!!! und so sah dat bis zum wändebäcken aus....
mfg
he_ad


----------



## Udo561 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



he_ad schrieb:


> ach gibt immer stellen die eisfrei sind an der maas und den Kanälen....
> das problem ist an den stellen sieht es dann so aus .......|kopfkrat
> 07022010638.jpg



Hi ,
schöne Angelstelle , sieht ja so richtig nach Natur und Ruhe aus :q
Die Maas friert ja eh nicht zu , da gibt es an der Maas durchaus schönere Plätze 
Gruß Udo


----------



## he_ad (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> schöne Angelstelle , sieht ja so richtig nach Natur und Ruhe aus :q
> Die Maas friert ja eh nicht zu , da gibt es an der Maas durchaus schönere Plätze
> Gruß Udo




ja die kenne ich auch nur poste ich die hier nit sonst waren die mal schoen und ruhig....
des 2 is das halt das erste gewässerstück wo ich drann vorbeikomme is nur 10 min von mir weg und da wird halt immer ein parr würfe gemacht


----------



## theundertaker (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Geht ja nicht drum, dass irgendwo was offen ist...sondern genau um diesen einen Kanal =) Dass man immer Wasser findet ist mir schon klar, angel ja nicht das erste Jahr in Holland ;-)


----------



## he_ad (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ja stellen die man lieb verläst man ungern is schon klar 
aber!!!!!!
lieber an ne andere stelle nix! 
als
nichtmal die changse drauf weil ich nit gefahren binn


----------



## theundertaker (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

nee, wenn ich fahre, dann soll wenigstens momentan das kanälchen frei sein...^^ da hab ich grad spaß dran...muss ja jeder selber wissen...für die maas bin ich eh zu blöd XD


----------



## Udo561 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
so , hier in NL hat man auch erkannt das die Kormorane ein Problem darstellen ;-)
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm


----------



## QWERTZ (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Thomas, 

der Kanal ist noch eisfrei! Hab gestern jemanden getroffen der grad da war. Mit ein wenig Glück, bleibt das bis zum WE auch so! 

Das Du zu blöd bist in der Maas was zu fangen will ich mal stark bezweifeln! Ist halt etwas schwieriger die Fische zu finden als im Kanälchen. :q Aber wenn Du sie einmal gefunden hast... #6


Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ach  Thomas ,
 das wird schon , man(n) muss sich doch einer Herausforderung stellen.
Wäre ja zu einfach wenn jeder Angeltag auch ein Fangtag wäre.
Gruß Udo


----------



## he_ad (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich sage nur neue stelle neues glueck!!
koente ja auch ein neuer hotspot sein.....


----------



## BSZocher (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin!
Komme grad zurück....
...Randeis an einigen Stellen...
...wer slippen will sollte umbedingt vorher anrufen, entschieden wird das immer morgens früh gegen 9:00Uhr ob ja oder nein..
..wir mussten heute ausweichen und konnten nur rein, weil man sich kennt  sonst alles zu...


----------



## Udo561 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
wird langsam Zeit das Frühling wird , so nervig empfand ich den Winter noch nie .
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So n bissl wärmer wär schon nicht schlecht....bei den Temperaturen friert wieder alles zu...ist echt nicht schön 

Ich bin ja froh, dass ich schon zweimal los war um die Sucht zu befriedigen =)

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Udo561 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
Leute, auf ans Wasser , hier in NL ist das schönste Wetter , windstill, Sonne und +2 Grad , in der Sonne sogar +9 Grad.
Gruß aus Holland,
Udo


----------



## theundertaker (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ist doch bestimmt noch gut gefroren da drüben =)


----------



## Udo561 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hier bei mir die gut die Hälfte vom Gewässer eisfrei ,
die kleineren Seen sind allerdings noch alle komplett zu.
Aber ich war eben mal am Wasser , einfach nur ne Runde spazieren , ist schon geil die Sonne mal wieder zu sehen ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Joa...n häufiger Begleiter war das Sönnchen ja nicht wirklich in der letzten Zeit...


----------



## Criss81 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey ho, 

wie schauts in der Region Roermond an der Maas aus? Wollte am WE mal wieder Feedern. Gibts aktuelle Brassen/Rotaugen fänge zu berichten bzw. war mal einer mit der Feeder los?

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Barschli (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Da ich erst seit 2009 zur Maas fahre und auch noch nicht sehr lange den Angelsport betreibe, war ich bislang noch nicht sehr erfolgreich.
Im Jahre 2009 1 Zander 35cm und 1 Barsch ca. 25cm.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich, was die Montage betrifft alles richtig mache. 
Allerdings glaube ich, da ich nur vom Ufer aus fische, es etwas schwerer ist einen Fisch zu fangen.
Weiterhin habe ich von anderen Anglern erfahren können das die im Jahre 2009 auch nicht viel Erfolg hatten.
Das schwerste ist überhaupt einen geeigneten Angelplatz zu finden. Für einen Anfänger lohnt sich da der www.Visplanner.nl ? Hat jemand positive Erfahrung?


----------



## Udo561 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
als Anfänger halte ich persönlich es am bessten wenn du dich hier den alten Hasen mal anschließt und beim ein oder anderen mal nachfragst ob dich mal jemand mitnimmt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Barschli (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

das währe nicht schlecht, wenn ich einem alten Hasen mal über die Schulter schauen dürfte.
Ich habe das Angeln von meinem Vater gezeigt bekommen. Da war ich so 10 Jahre jung und habe 3 Jahre geangelt ohne einen einzigen Fisch zu fangen. So viel zu meinem Vater.(Oder zu mir) Er meinte es ja nicht schlecht.... aber?
So jetzt bin ich seit 2009 wieder Einsteiger und mein Wissen über Angeln habe ich nur aus Lektüren oder aus dem Internet. Naja, das ich, auch wenn es nur ein kleiner Zander war, wenigstens einen gefangen habe, macht mich ja nicht zum kompletten Idioten. Aber wer weiß?
Deshalb mal einen Aufruf an jemanden der Erfahrung hat und mir mal das ein oder andere in der Praxis zeigen möchte.
Zeit habe ich meißt allerdings nur mitten in der Woche.


----------



## Criss81 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Barschli,

nicht verzweifeln, ich finde die Maas, Julianakanal und die Plaasen auch keine einfachen Gewässer. Und als Uferangler ohne Echo und pipapo ist es noch schwieriger. 

Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das du mit der Spinrute unterwegs bis. Also meine bisherigen Erfahrungen sind, dass Gufis in Gelb, Grün, Barschdesign und Motoroilglitter am Besten laufen.

Diese immer schön über den Grund jiggen und Strecke machen. 

Wenn du in der Region Roermond unterwegs bist kann ich dir dort einige Stellen an der Maas und am Oolerplaasen nennen, wo du auf Hecht, Barsch und Zander erfolg haben kannst...und hin und wieder springt auch mal nen Rapfen mit ein. 

Also nicht verzweifeln, Fisch ist da...musst nur ne Stelle finden  (Leicht gesagt bei den Wassermassen, oder?)


----------



## Barschli (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

warum ich auch gerade dem Zander nachstellen möchte? Keine Ahnung! Finde ich wahrscheinlich aufregender, weil es nicht so einfach ist und ich liebe die Herausforderung. Aber immer wieder als Schneider nach Hause zu fahren kann quälend sein. Meine Frau glaubt mir schon fast nicht mehr, das ich zum Wasser fahre. Vermutet wohl eine heimliche Geliebte. Obwohl Angeln ja wirklich ein Alibi sein könnte.#dZum anderen ist ja für Zander bald Schonzeit und ich nutze die Zeit um mal ein paar Brassen zu fangen. Das dürfte nicht ganz so schwer sein. Ein paar Erfolge sind ja wieder ermutigend.


----------



## Udo561 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
wenn es jetzt etwas wärmer wird dann kommen die Zander auch wieder aus ihren Löchern und dann hast du als Uferangler auch bessere Chancen.
Sind ja noch gut 5 Wochen , da sollte doch noch was drin sein.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Barschli (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn es jetzt etwas wärmer wird dann kommen die Zander auch wieder aus ihren Löchern und dann hast du als Uferangler auch bessere Chancen.
> Gruß Udo


 Udo empfiehlst Du in den nächsten Wochen mehr die Maas oder die umliegenden Seen? Ich habe da so ne Stelle in Aussicht die ich gerne beangeln würde. Ist ein Altarm an dem man sogar angeln darf.


----------



## Udo561 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
kommt darauf an wo sich der Futterfisch aufhält.
Altarme sind immer gut da sich da ja Kleinfisch sammelt , die Räuber wissen das es da Futter gibt.
Im Moment stehen die Zander meist im See , aber dann in tiefen Löchern.
Wenns wärmer wird kommen sie wieder raus und suchen nach Nahrung , daher hast du als Uferangler die bessten Chancen einen Zander zu fangen da wo du Futterfisch vermutest.
Allerdings sind die Kannten der Fahrrinne auch immer für Zander gut , teilweise liegt diese ja nur 20 Meter vom Ufer weg , siehst du ja an der Betonnung.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Barschli (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Also Futterfische vermuten ist gut! Ich sehe die Futterfische doch schon an den Uferkanten. Dort fange ich ja auch die benötigten Köderfische mit der Stippe. Ohne anzufüttern sind dort immer hunderte. (deshalb will der Zander wahrscheinlich meinen nicht).


----------



## Udo561 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
doch , wenn Futterfisch da ist dann sind die Zander nicht weit.
Versuch es anstatt mit Köderfisch mal mit Gummifisch oder kleinem langsam und tief geführten Wobbler.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Barschli (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

werde ich nocheinmal versuchen. Die Versuche vom letzten Jahr haben leider gar nichts ergeben. Nicht ein Biß! Nur jede menge Gummifische waren futsch. Alle durch Hänger in der Maas. Habe da schon ein schlechtes Gewissen wegen der Bleiköpfe die auf Grund liegen. 
Klar, ich erwarte vielleicht zu viel. Letztes Jahr war ich glaube so 6x zur Maas. 
Ist ja nicht gerade viel um Erfahrung zu sammeln.
Da aber mein Neffe einen Maßigen Zander gefangen hat und das nach meinen Anweisungen, glaube ich ja auch nicht viel falsch zu machen. Sonst hätte er ja auch nicht gefangen. Nur dachte ich schon das man pro Angeltag (4-5Stunden) so seine 2 Zander fangen kann. Vielleicht war es auch immer die falsche Uhrzeit. War meist erst mittags vor Ort.


----------



## Udo561 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja klar kann man in 4-5 Stunden 2 Zander fangen , auch 8 oder 10 , aber dann gibt es auch Tage da fange ich gleich mehrere Tage hintereinander nicht einen einzigen.
Im Sommer ist zur Mittagszeit gar nicht mal so schlecht , ich habe schon unzählige Zander bei Sonnenschein und 25 Grad gefangen.
Erfreue dich einfach an der Natur und am angeln selber die Zander kommen dann von alleine.
Setz dich mal nicht so einem Druck aus und geh einfach ans Wasser um Spaß zu haben dann beissen die Viehcher schon.
Früh morgens , kurz vor Sonnenaufgang und Abends würde ich es mit Köderfisch versuchen , tagsüber mit Gummi.
Kannst es auch mal mit Futterkorb probieren , kleingeschittene stinkende Fische hinein und dann an den Haken einen kleinen Köderfisch.
Hat bei mir schon viele Fänge gebracht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Barschli (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Du hast recht, die Natur zu genießen ist das wichtigste überhaupt.

Mal sehen, ob ich dieses Jahr öffters an die Maas fahren kann. Der Rest wird sich zeigen. Werde mal berichten wie`s so war.


----------



## Udo561 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
raus an Wasser , hier in NL scheint die Sonne , sieht nach einem sehr schönem Tag aus , da geht doch bestimmt was #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## Barschli (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hier schneit es leicht und ich muss arbeiten:c


----------



## Udo561 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
so , ich bin dann jetzt auch mal am Wasser , werde mich notgedrungen als Uferangler versuchen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

sowas nennt sich seelisches Mobbing:c:c:c
warum sagst du sowas?????
ICH WILL AUCH


naja... aber hab grad erstmal ein paar forellen und ein paar filets im Räucherofen... wenigstens etwas, was mit fisch udn angeln zu tun hat...

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## micha1581 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin moin,
ich hab mit grad spontan überlegt gleich nach Roermond zu fahren. Bin mal gespannt ob was geht.

vg


----------



## Udo561 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja dann mal viel Glück , ich hatte gestern auch nur 4 Barsche , alle innerhalb von 15 Minuten , danach ging nichts mehr.
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

sooo, tour beendet. hab die Fische heute leider nicht finden können. bis auf nen 71er Hecht ging nix. war aber trotzdem schön. bin ich froh wenn Boot fertig ist. Dann wird es schon etwas einfacher.


----------



## Udo561 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
na ein 71 Hecht ist doch schon mal was , ich hatte gestern nur ein paar Barsche fangen können.
Gruß Udo
ps. was meinste wie froh ich bin wenn ich mein Boot ins Wasser bekomme :q


----------



## speedfreack (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi,waren heute in linne,haben den ganzen tag alles versucht aber nicht einen biss gehabt #d hatten einen kleinen karpfen als beifang,aber das ist ja nicht das wir wollen.wollen die woche mal nach roermond unter die Brücke vor der abfahrt Horn,weiss jemand wie es dort zur zeit aussieht mit den fängen????danke|wavey:


----------



## micha1581 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Auf was und womit habt ihr gefischt?  |kopfkrat


----------



## speedfreack (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ein kumpel hatte eine mit wurm draussen womit der karpfen gafangen wurde.zielfisch war eigentlich zander barsch und co. aber leider nicht einen einzigen biss gehabt haben twister spinner wobbler gummifische alles versucht,mit gummifisch und twister noch nie was gefangen|gr:verzweifeltnaja fahre jetzt nochmal los vielleicht klappt es ja heute:vik:


----------



## jogibaer1996 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

für mich gibt es keinen beifang. ich freu mich pber eden fisch. klar, wenn man sich auf einen Fisch konzentriert, dann will man lieber diesen als einen anderen Fisch fangen, aber ich freue mich trotzdem.

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## theundertaker (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich komm erst wieder in zwei Wochen los *Schnute zieh* =(

Wie wärs mit nem Bild von dem Karpfen?  Das würde das Warten ein wenig erleichtern ^^


----------



## speedfreack (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

heute war wieder tote hose von halb zwei bis halb sechs nichts gafangen noch nicht mal ein zupfer:c:c:causser 2 mal aber da waren es plastiktüten leider#d#d das bild von dem karpfen lade ich morgen hoch.mal gucken wie es übermorgen in roermond aus sieht:vik:hoffe endlich aauf besseres ergebnis.


----------



## theundertaker (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Na dann drück ich mal die Daumen für die nächste Tour...


----------



## speedfreack (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ja das werden wir auch brauchen,:m sind die woche dann schon zum dritten mal unterwegs irgendwo müssen sie ja sein und beissen hoffentlich  ist vielleicht sonst noch jemand am freitag in roermond unterwegs???


----------



## Udo561 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
bin ab morgen wieder in NL , allerdings nicht in Roermond , da ist mir zu voll 
Gruß Udo


----------



## speedfreack (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

war letztes jahr über,nur am Julianakanal angeln teilweise mit gutem erfolg aber auch mit schlechten,und mit kunstköder die letzten 10 mal nix gefangen,denke ich sollte mal so langsam wo anders ein plätzchen suchen.

@udo561:
vielleicht könnte man sich ja mal treffen zum angeln in NL,es gibt viel was ich nicht weiss aber gerne wüsste.hoffe es klappt vielleicht mal.gruss


----------



## Udo561 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja kein Thema , können wir gerne machen , aber erst wenn ich mein Boot wieder ins Wasser bekomme , ich bin nicht so der Uferangler.
Ich hoffe mal das die neue Slippe bei uns innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen fertig wird.
Gruß Udo


----------



## speedfreack (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

kann mir jemand sagen wo genau die maas lang läuft oder welches ganau die maas ist??? danke schon mal

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...,5.982141&spn=0.022963,0.087891&t=h&z=14&pw=2


----------



## Udo561 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi, 
von du von rechts über die erste Brücke kommst , die N280 , darunter fließt die Maas.
Gruß Udo


----------



## speedfreack (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

dankeschön hat mir auf jedenfall geholfen.also führt die maas am Roermondseweg entlang oder?! freue mich schon aufs treffen :vik:


----------



## Udo561 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
freut euch mal nicht zu früh :q
Zumindest hier bei uns hat die Maas Hochwasser , nicht so dramatisch , aber die ufernahen Bäume stehen alle im Wasser .
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dann gehts halt an die kleinen Kanäle und schon stört kein Hochwasser mehr


----------



## micha1581 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

dann werd ich mich wohl dieses We auch mal an die kleinen Kanäle zurück ziehen. wollte da ja eh mal hin


----------



## Udo561 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
wenns hier ja nicht so regnen würde dann wäre ich schon längst am Wasser 
Mal abwarten was der Tag noch so bringt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Armes Udoleinchen :q

Das Wetter wird auch wieder besser, keine Sorge |wavey: Das Jahr ist noch lang und hält bestimmt noch so manchen schönen Fisch für uns bereit #6


----------



## Udo561 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja klar wird das Wetter besser , erfahrungsgemäß Ende März , pünktlich zur Schonzeit :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

looool, das stimmt


----------



## tuppesdorf (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ein Petri Heil an alle.Habe Jetzt ein 5m Boot in Asselt Liegen, würde gerne ein Paar Bootsangler kennen lernen um Ehrfahrungen auszutauschen,oder gemeinsam Rausfahren.


----------



## Udo561 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja dann herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Denk an die Geschwindigkeisberenzungen auf den Seen, Sicherheitsausrüstung und angelegten Quickstopp , könnte sonst schnell sehr teuer werden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## tuppesdorf (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZanderCatcher2007 schrieb:


> :vik:Hi an alle Maasangler,
> 
> wollte mal fragen, wer hier so Interesse an nem Bootstreffen und nem gemeinsamen Bootsangeltag mit mehreren Booten in 2010 hat. Also alle Bootsbesitzer und Mitfahrinteressenten mal bei mir melden.
> 
> ...


 Kein Problem machen mit eigenes 5m Boot vorhanden liegt in Asselt kommen aus Amern


----------



## Udo561 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hier,
könnte auch was für dich sein
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=175313
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
für alle die heute noch nach NL möchten .
Es sieht verdammt ungemühtlich aus , Regen und stärkerer Wind.
Gruß Udo


----------



## spinner1980 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

war gestern nach dem ich mir letztes jahr schon die karte geholt hatte nun das erste mal in nl angeln und gleich nen 82er hecht. einfach genial. kurz vor dem sturm und am letzten tag vor der schonzeit. frag mich warum ich letztes jahr nicht da war.#d
 gruss an alle


----------



## theundertaker (1. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

na geilo....dann mal dickes Petri zu dem schönen Hecht!!!


----------



## jogibaer1996 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

juhu, seite 100 ist in Sicht! Ich werd mir auch die Tage erstmalig meinen Vispas besorgen.

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## theundertaker (1. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Und ich werde hoffentlich kommendes We mal wieder unterwegs sein...hoffe ich jedenfalls...das Wetter ist ja momentan wieder nicht so dolle angesagt...diesmal gibts Hecht, Zander, Barsch und was nicht alles...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Gibts? Cool, hast du zu deinem Vispas auch noch ne Fanggarantie bekommen?:q
Huiuiui... dann war der bestimmt sau teuer...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## alizander1 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Und ich werde hoffentlich kommendes We mal wieder unterwegs sein...hoffe ich jedenfalls...das Wetter ist ja momentan wieder nicht so dolle angesagt...diesmal gibts Hecht, Zander, Barsch und was nicht alles...


 

Na,na,na...Beim Hecht haste dich wohl vertippt:q
Mensch Thomas, der hat doch Schonzeit#h


Gruss
Alex


----------



## speedfreack (2. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

schöner fisch #6 !!!


----------



## BSZocher (2. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



alizander1 schrieb:


> ...
> Mensch Thomas, der hat doch Schonzeit#h
> Gruss
> Alex



Ganzjährig


----------



## theundertaker (2. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wollte doch nur ausdrücken, dass ich ne Menge Fisch am Wochenende zu Gesicht bekomme...stimmt, das mit dem Hecht is natürlich selten dämlich ^^ (Danke für den Hinweis...hätte am We sowieso nochmal wegen der Schonzeiten nachgelesen)

Hmm...dann macht das ja nicht viel Sinn an nen Kanal zu fahren, wo nur Hechte zu erwarten sind  Dann lass ich das mal bleiben und versuch mal den Barschen (Zander lass ich mal wech, das wird eh nüx ) nachzustellen...man muss es ja nicht mit Absicht riskieren die Hechtlis zu stören...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

juhuuuu!!! seite 100!!!
wie groß werden denn die barsche in der maas?
Ich freu mich total drauf, in den Osterferien mit Barschli endlich an die Maaß zu fahren...

Grüße
jogi


----------



## Udo561 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
na ja , zumindest hatte ich schon Barsche von um die 50 cm fangen können , ist aber schon einige Jahre her.
Die letzten Jahre waren die großen Barsche um die 40 cm.

Wenn ihr Ostern los wollt solltet ihr die Schonzeit beachten #6
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm

Gruß Udo


----------



## Wohlstandskind (2. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

servus,
damit ich auch nochmal schreibe #6
Also Wasserstände sind ja ziemlich gestiegen |uhoh:
Konnten gestern nen schönen dicken 47er Barsch fangen der natürlich  wieder schwimmen durfte.
mfg


----------



## theundertaker (2. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

schönes Bild und super Fisch!! Petri...

@jogi: an den kanälen gibts auch noch gut große barsche...hatte letztes jahr welche bis 48 cm...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hihi... wahrscheinlich gehen barschli und ich am 30. märz an die maas. dann sind die raubfische (bis auf hecht) noch offen... hui... glück gehabt.... :-D

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## theundertaker (2. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dann wirds aber langsam eng mit den Räubern  Ich hoffe mal, dass ich am We nen schönen Fisch landen kann...aber ich ahne Böses 

Ich würd auch gern mal wissen, wo sich die dicken Barsche im Winter so rumtreiben...immer dieses Versteckspiel


----------



## Udo561 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
so , ich mache mich mal auf den Weg Richtung NL .
Wünsche dem arbeitenden Volk einen schönen Feierabend,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Erik_D (4. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi!

Ich will dieses Jahr endlich mal anfangen regelmässig in der Gegend von Roermond auf Raubfisch zu angeln.

Welche Karte brauche ich denn da genau? Hier sind ja einige, die in der Ecke angeln.

Und vielleicht würde mich ja mal jemand mitnehmen, war, wie gesagt, noch nie da.


----------



## Criss81 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Erik,

du brauchst halt den normalen Vispas und die Maasplassenkarte. Die bekommst du zum Beispiel in Würselen beim Leo oder in Baesweiler bei BAT-Tackle...Preise liegen so um die 50€.

Damit kannst du die Seen rund um Roermond, Maas etc. beangeln.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Udo561 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Erik,
hier gleich mal etwas zum lesen .
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm


----------



## 4Life (5. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo zusammen,

ich weiss die frage ist hier mit sicherheit schon öfters gestellt worden, aber ich habe keine lust 100 seiten durch zu blättern.

ich wohne in herzogenrath (kreis aachen) und angel halt am liebsten in den niederlanden. 

ich bin auf der suche nach zwei völlig unterschiedlichen angel stellen. ihr müsst hier nicht eure hot spots verraten....aber über ein paar tipps wäre ich echt dankbar.

ich suche eine stelle zum spinnern für hecht, zander, barsch und eine stelle für einen ansitz. der ansitz sollte an einer möglichst ruhigen stelle liegen.

ob am julianakanal oder an der maas ist eigentlich egal.

ich hoffe das ihr mit ein paar tipps geben könnt. wenn ihr eure stellen/tipps nicht öffentlich machen wollt, verstehe ich das natürlich. ihr könnt mich auch gerne privat anschreiben...also per PN. 
werde auch gerne meine email adresse rausgeben aber nicht im forum veröffentlichen.


----------



## Udo561 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich angele ja eh nicht um Roermond rum 
Aber früher bin ich immer gleich nach/auf der Brücke über die Maas rechts abgebogen.
Da gehts dann zu dem CP Hatenboer.
Da geht wiederrum so eine kleine Brücke über einen See , na ja , zum Spinnfischen wars da nicht schlecht.
Einfach um die Brücke rum versuchen , Hecht und Barsch ging da immer.
Ist allerdings ein paar Jahre her , da könnte sich so einiges geändert haben.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Lucio schrieb:


> und wenn noch nicht geschehen, dann isses jetzt so weit#6



So bin ich eben , immer nett und hilfsbereit 
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (7. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

|supergri|supergri Der Udo...wie geil...die Stelle wird jetzt erstmal von vielen "Ahnungslosen" abgegrast...ich finds lustig...müsste man sich auf die Lauer setzen und mitzählen, wer jetzt alles dahin fährt :vik:

War gestern und heute paar Stündchen mit Marcel unterwegs, aber ist nix zu machen...es war einfach nur kalt, gebissen hat leider nüx...bzw. nur mal kurz gezuppelt...
---------

Heute hab ich endlich mal Mister Krauthi gesehen  Auffer großen Brücke bei Roermond...und was hatte er natürlich im Schlepptau....naaa waaaaaas.....na seine "Black Pearl"


----------



## QWERTZ (8. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Aber hilfsbereit ist der Udo wirklich! #h
Danke nochmal für die schnelle Antwort per PN!
Seit froh, dass es noch so hilfsbereite Leute gibt.
Auch die regelmäßigen Wetterberichte von Udo sind nicht selbstverständlich!

Und es war schon echt witzig, wie sich gestern die Autos mit deutschen Kennzeichen an der Stelle reihten. |supergri

Und wenn das wirklich Krauthi war, den wir gestern in Roermond gesehen haben, GEILES BOOT Krauthi!! #6 |bigeyes *neid*


----------



## theundertaker (8. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das war Krauthiiii ) Hat doch mal seine Black Pearl hier reingestellt...


----------



## QWERTZ (8. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Aso, hab ich nicht gesehen.#c

Aber wenn ich so ein schönes Boot hätte, wäre ich wohl nur noch auf dem Wasser! |supergri

Zumal die Jungs von den Booten aus auch ganz gut gefangen haben am WE. Im Gegensatz zu uns Thomas...|rolleyes

Naja, die Zeiten ändern sich auch wieder, dann sind wir vom Ufer aus wieder dran und räumen ab.. #6
Und die Jungs vom Boot fangen weiterhin Ihre Fische...|krach: |bigeyes

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (8. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ja eben...die fangen doch immer ihre Fische...aber wir haben ja auch kein Echolot, was wir mal eben übers Wasser halten können, sondern wir ackern verschiedenste Stellen ab... 

@marcel: wie heißt der eine köder eigentlich nochmal genau, den du mir geschenkt hattest...also dieser dicke orangefarbene...? danke schon mal...


----------



## QWERTZ (10. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas,

das war ein "Storm WildEye Swim Shad". (glaube ich  )
Der macht echt ne gute Figur, auch wenn man Ihn langsam führt.
Langsames einholen und leichte Schläge haben mir schon einige Hechte gebracht. Gerade in der kalten Jaherszeit!

Aber auch direkt nach der Schonzeit fische ich den Köder viel!
Ich tausche wohl den meiner Meinung nach zu großen Drilling gegen einen etwas kleineren aus.#6

Gruß
Marcel

Das hier sind sie:

http://www.striper-guide-baitlight.com/images/XBlueMullet_SuspendingSwimShad.jpg


----------



## Udo561 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



MarcelReiners schrieb:


> Und es war schon echt witzig, wie sich gestern die Autos mit deutschen Kennzeichen an der Stelle reihten. |supergri



Hi,
und dabei hatte ich extra dabei geschrieben das es schon einige Jahre her ist das dies eine meiner Lieblingstellen in Roermond war 
Ob es da heute immer noch so gut ist , keine Ahnung , aber ich würde mich über ein Feedback freuen .
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (10. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo,

wer weiß, vielleicht stehen ja tatsächlich noch ein paar Räuber an der Stelle. Ne Brücke ist ja eigentlich immer ein HotSpot. Von daher glaube ich auch, dass die Stelle permanent befischt wird. War trotzdem lustig zu sehen, welche Auswirkungen ein solcher Tip hat. |rolleyes

Das Du Feedback bekommst, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.
Würde mich jedoch auch interessieren, wies an der Stelle gelaufen ist. |supergri

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (10. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke Marcääääääääl


----------



## Udo561 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
super , zum Wochenende solls Wetter ja wieder schlechter werden , aber ist ja meistens so 
Bei uns wird an der Slippe gebaut , mit etwas Glück bekomme ich nächste Woche mein Boot ins Wasser 
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (11. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*Daumen drück*


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

n'abend... wollte nur mal fragen, mit was für ruten ihr auf zander etc. an der maas fischt? also wie lang, welches wg, spitzenaktion und so weiter...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## theundertaker (14. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

"rutenspitze-in'n-see-schmeißer" :vik:|supergri

Wie kommts dazu?  Machste sowas öfter? Falls die Spitze zu meiner Rute passt, dann sach mir bescheid, wohin du die wirfst und dann komme ich die mir holen  Kann man ja mal gebrauchen, wenn die eigene kapott is


----------



## Udo561 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> n'abend... wollte nur mal fragen, mit was für ruten ihr auf zander etc. an der maas fischt? also wie lang, welches wg, spitzenaktion und so weiter...
> Grüße
> Jogi



Hi,
ich angele mit der Speedmaster XH 270 , die hat ein Wurfgewicht von 50-100 Gramm , allerdings passen die 100 Gramm dabei nicht so ganz.
Ist trotzdem für mich persönlich die optimale Rute , sehr leicht und straff.
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

das heißt  ne Rute in 2,70 m mit Wg. bis ca. 80 gr. wäre gut, mit starkem Rückgrat und Spitzenaktion, oder?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
 ja , kommt ja darauf an wo du angelst , ob im See oder in der Maas.
Für die Seen reicht bei einer Rute auch ein Wurfgewicht von 40 Gramm , aber in der Maas brauche ich Gummis und Köpfe mit um die 20 Gramm , da brauchst du schon eine straffere und kräftige Rute .
Kauf dir blos nicht so ein Wabbelteil , kannst du auf Zander vergessen , da merkst du kaum einen Biss.
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

^^ was verstehst du unter ,,wabbelteil''?? ich werde mit der Rute an der Maas fischen.


----------



## Udo561 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
Wabellteil = Rute die viel zu weich ist.
Ich hatte gestern eine Yad Clevland in der Hand , selten so eine geile preiswerte Rute gesehen , die werde ich mir auch noch zulegen.
Aber versuch dich doch mal an der Maas mit ein paar Kollegen zu treffen und teste mal ein paar verschiedene Ruten.
Ungesehen würde ich mir zumindest keine Rute kaufen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich hab aber gar keine rute, die für die maas passen würde und ich kann auch nich so oft an die maas fahren:
1.) weil ich was das Fahren betrifft von meinen Eltern abhänge und
2.) weils ne ordentliche Strecke von Richterich bis an Die Maas (in Maastricht) ist...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ist die Yad Cleveland nur für Multirollen oder kann man auch Stationärrollen benutzen??


----------



## Udo561 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Da war eine Stationärrolle drauf , passt schon.
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin zusammen. wollte mal fragen, mit was für köder ihr auf zander und barsch in der maas fischt (und hoffnetlich auch fangt)?
Was läuft zur zeit?
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## theundertaker (14. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich hätte auch mal ne Fraaagäääää )

Ich hab ja letztes Jahr mit nem normalen Dropshot-Rig geangelt...darf man in Holland eigentlich auch zwei Haken aufs Vorfach binden und somit die doppelte Chance nutzen oder ist das verboten?

Wenn jemand ne fundierte Antwort darauf hat, dann wäre ich ganz schön doll zufrieden


----------



## Zander Frank (14. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Soweit ich weis darfst Du mit zwei Haken fischen.An Staatswateren darf man mit nur einem Haken auf Räuber angeln.
























gruß Frank


----------



## theundertaker (14. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Staatswateren?

Hat jemand noch ne genauere Info für Limburg?


P.S.: Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, irgendwo ne Beschränkung der Hakenanzahl gelesen zu haben...müsste ich eigentlich ja auch 100 Stück auf n Vorfach binden können? Vielleicht kann das ja jemand plausibel belegen?


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

^^ das vorfach will ich sehen.... 100 haken :-D
hab noch ne frage zur rute: reichen auch 50 gramm Wg zum angeln an der Maas?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## theundertaker (15. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hat keiner ne Antwort auf meine Frage? Menno...ich habs schon mal woanders probiert gehabt, aber ne Antwort auf die Frage findet wohl keiner...dann werde ich wohl halt mal mit den Kontrolleuren reden müssen, wenn die wieder mal vorbeikommen...da frage ich dann mal nach...aber irgend ne Beschränkung musses einfach geben, sonst kann ich ja auch beim Zanderangeln mehrere tote Fischchen an einer Rute auswerfen...dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen zu fangen ja deutlich höher...hmm...vielleicht fällt einem ja noch was ein...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## QWERTZ (15. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas, |wavey:

ich habe das hier gefunden:

_In den, in der "Landelijke Lijst van Viswateren 2007-2009", aufgeführte  Gewässern, darf aussließlich geangelt werden wenn man in Besitz eines  gültigen VISpas ist. Diese Lijst van Viswateren (Gewässerliste), ohne  den vorgeschriebenen VISpas, gibt keine Berechtigung zum angeln.
In diesen Gewässern ist es dem Besitzer des VISpas erlaubt, mit maximal  zwei Angelruten die Fischerei auszuüben. Pro Rute sind maximal 3 Haken  erlaubt. Das können ein Drillingshaken, oder ein Zwillingshaken und ein  Einfachhaken sein, versehen mit den gesetzlich erlaubten Ködersorten.
Raubfischangeln ist erlaubt mit maximal ein (1) Angelrute per VISpas._

Quelle: http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=26770

Bin mir da auch nicht ganz sicher, daher ohne Gewähr! 

Du kannst aber auch mal beim Dieter (Brüggener Angelladen) nachfragen, der kennt sich aus! 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## minden (15. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jetzt mit 2 Ködern an einer Rute fischen um mehr Fische zu fangen...hmm..naja...muss meiner Meinung nach nicht sein.

Aber frag ich mich..._



			Raubfischangeln ist erlaubt mit maximal ein (1) Angelrute per VISpas
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

..._ist dem so? 

Wie kann es dann sein das so viele mit toter Rute fischen? Entweder kann es nicht sein, oder es wird nicht so eng genommen?!?


----------



## micha1581 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, daß das so ist.  |kopfkrat


----------



## QWERTZ (15. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das war mir auch neu, als ich es eben gelesen habe! |bigeyes
Vielleicht äußert sich hier ja jemand, der genau bescheid weiß! 

Ich hatte die Infos ja auch nur aus nem Forum, war vielleicht nicht die beste Idee! 

Grüße
Marcel

Edit:
@Udo: Weißt Du hier nicht genau Bescheid??


----------



## Udo561 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Marcel ,
nee du , sorry , keine Ahnung.
Aber ich persönlch würde nie auch die Idee kommen mit mehr als einem Haken zu angeln , bin ja meist sogar nur mit einer anstatt der zwei erlaubten Ruten unterwegs.
Angeln bedeutet für mich persönlich eben etwas anderes als um jeden Preis Fisch fangen zu müssen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## minden (15. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> ...Angeln bedeutet für mich persönlich eben etwas anderes als um jeden Preis Fisch fangen zu müssen.


 
#6|wavey:


----------



## marca (15. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Doch,auf die Idee mit den vielen Haken bin ich auch schon gekommen!

An meinen Wobblern sind teilweise sogar 9,in Worten NEUN,Haken dran.

Aber im Ernst,weiß einer vielleicht was Konkretes zu mehreren  Haken.
Meerforellenangler fischen doch auch so Montagen,Springerfliege heissen die dann wohl.
Habe ich noch nie gemacht,will und werde ich auch nicht machen,will es nur mal wissen


----------



## Barschli (15. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Hat keiner ne Antwort auf meine Frage? Menno...ich habs schon mal woanders probiert gehabt, aber ne Antwort auf die Frage findet wohl keiner...dann werde ich wohl halt mal mit den Kontrolleuren reden müssen, wenn die wieder mal vorbeikommen...da frage ich dann mal nach...aber irgend ne Beschränkung musses einfach geben, sonst kann ich ja auch beim Zanderangeln mehrere tote Fischchen an einer Rute auswerfen...dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen zu fangen ja deutlich höher...hmm...vielleicht fällt einem ja noch was ein...
> 
> ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass Paternostermontagen mit mehr als einem Haken nicht zulässig sind! Zwillings oder Drillingshaken sind nicht verboten.#d


----------



## Hotspot (16. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Barschli

Wenn du im Besitz des Vispas 2010 bist hast du ja auch die Landelijke & Federatieve Lijst van Viswateren2010-2011-2012.
Schaue mal auf die Seite 2 unter Algemeen 2
Sinngemäß darf man also mit zwei Angeln fischen die mit höchstens drei Haken mit drei Spitzen (Drilling) versehen sind.Eine Unterscheidung Raubfisch Friedfisch gibt es da nicht.Sonderregelungen muss man bei den entsprechenden Gewässern die man besfischen will entnehmen.
Was man beachten sollte ist das man nicht mehr als zwei fertig montierte Angeln am Angelplatz aufgebaut hat.Wobei beim Bootsfischen bei meinen Kontrollen geduldet wurde das ich drei Ruten fertig montiert habe jedoch ohne Köder.Eine Rute gilt bereits als fertig montiert wenn die Rolle angebaut ist.
In der Maas Seen Erlaubnis sind ebenfalls zwei Ruten erlaubt|wavey:


----------



## theundertaker (16. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das hat jetzt nicht nur den Grund, dass ich da mehrere Haken an die Schnur pappen will, Leutz...sondern, weil ich mir die Frage schon öfter gestellt habe...und...

>>> Letztes Jahr habe ich beim Dropshotten einen normalen Dropshothaken aufs Vorfach gebunden...nachdem mir ein Fisch aber bestimmt 15-20 Würmer vom Haken geklaut hatte, hab ich nur für 3 Minuten einen zweiten Haken über den an der Schnur befindlichen Haken geschoben und als Zusatz in den Wurm gesteckt...und schwupps...da wars vorbei mit dem Diebstahl XD Zum Vorschein kam dann ein, ich muss schon sagen, extrem kluger 43er Barsch  Der hatte es echt drauf, einen total zu verarschen 

Ich will halt ungern irgendwas Verbotenes praktizieren, da ich lieber in Ruhe angel und nicht die ganze Zeit darüber nachdenken will, wann die nächste Kontrolle anstehen könnte...

Ihr braucht nicht denken, dass ich mir jetzt hunderte Köder aufs Vorfach baue  War halt einfach nur so ne Frage, die mich schon länger beschäftigt...

Gilt das mit den Haken dann auch für 2 Einzelhaken wie in meinem Beispiel oben beschrieben oder wäre das unzulässig?

Dass man nur mit einer Rute das Raubfischangeln betreiben darf, das glaube ich nicht...bin doch mit meiner Freundin zusammen schon kontrolliert worden mit 3 Ruten toter Köfi und ne Spinne inner Flosse... Das dürfte so nicht passen, wenns nicht geändert wurde...kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die einen Verstoß so locker sehen würden...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin,

juhu juha mein endura 30 ist endlich da 


das würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren ob ich mit spinne und gleichzeitig auf tauwurm fischen darf? Das ging mir nämlich tierisch auf die eier immer die grund rute abzubauen als ich im sommer ein bisschen spinnfischen wollte.



und wie schauts aus mit aktuellen Fängen????? 


mfg


----------



## Udo561 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja darfst du , kannst sogar spinnen und mit der anderen Rute einen toten Köderfisch auslegen.

Aktuelle Fänge ,
 ja , aber ich schreibe nicht mehr was und wo , war wohl zu meiner Anfangszeit hier zu gutgläubig ;-)

Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin zusammen. darf man denn auch an nen gummifisch mit jighead noch nen angstdrilling montieren?
soweit ich weiß nicht, aber bin mir nicht sicher...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Udo wo ist mir eigendlich egal wichtig ist mir nur wie tief und was du gefangen hast? wollt die woche mal mein urlaub ausnutzen und ans wasser .. mich würden die wassertiefen in denen du gefangen hast interessieren und was du gefangen hast wie schon gesagt 

mfg


----------



## Udo561 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
Zander auf Gummifisch und die Zander stehen immer noch tief , tief  bedeutet hier bei uns um die 5 Meter.
Letztes Jahr um den 20 März konnte man die ersten Zander schon im  Flachwasser sehen , aber da war das Wasser auch 6 Grad wärmer.
Selbst die Barsche stehen noch tief , die sind sonst die ersten die man  im Flachwasser oder an den Stegen fangen kann.
Gruß Udo
Ps. ist leider so das ich hier den ein oder anderen Hot Spot für mich  alleine hatte , letztes Wochenende waren allerdings hier auf dem See 5 "  neue " Boot zu sehen.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wollte noch mal fragen, auf was ihr an der Maas Zander und Barsch fangt? Also auf welche Kunstköder? Also welche farbe und so? Will jetzt demnächst nämlich noch einpaar Sachen kaufen.
Ach ja, und wie seiht eure Grundmontage für Zander mit Köfi aus?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## BSZocher (16. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> ..... letztes Wochenende waren allerdings hier auf dem See 5 "  neue " Boot zu sehen.



Moin!
...ist ja auch ein schönes Wasser das Leukermeer....
....und auch einfacher zu beangeln als die großen Wasserflächen die hier sonst Thema sind.


----------



## Udo561 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Moin!
> ...ist ja auch ein schönes Wasser das Leukermeer....
> ....und auch einfacher zu beangeln als die großen Wasserflächen die hier sonst Thema sind.



Ja dann mal viel Spaß, scheinst schon länger nicht mehr da gewesen zu sein :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> wollte noch mal fragen, auf was ihr an der Maas Zander und Barsch fangt? Also auf welche Kunstköder? Also welche farbe und so? Will jetzt demnächst nämlich noch einpaar Sachen kaufen.
> Ach ja, und wie seiht eure Grundmontage für Zander mit Köfi aus?
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi


 
Haaaallooo... werden meine Fragen jetzt hier einfach übergangen, oder was??
würde mich über ne antwort freuen!|wavey:

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## micha1581 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@jogi
solche Fragen werden hier nur Schwach bis garnicht beantwortet. Da sind die Jungs (ich auch) sehr eigen mit. das ist nicht böse gemeint, aber jeder hier mußte sich seine Top Köder und Montagen hart erarbeiten. Da verbringt man auch schon mal einige Tage nur mit Ausprobieren ohne einen einzigen Fisch zu sehen.
ich werde dir aber in den nächsten Tagen ne PN schicken. Da schreib ich dir dann mal so ein paar grundliegende Sachen auf.

vg


----------



## theundertaker (17. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Die Frage kann man ja auch nicht wirklich beantworten, da an unterschiedlichen Tagen meist auch unterschiedliche Köder ziehen...ich denke mal, die gängigen Sachen werden wohl gut laufen wie Gummis in weiß oder weiß-rot...oder halt Wobbler im Barschdesign (Illex eventuell)...An der Maas bin ich eh fast nie, da kann ich mich nur raushalten  Wie Micha schon geschrieben hat, wirst du wohl verschiedenste Sachen ausprobieren müssen und wenn sich der Erfolg einstellt, dann haste den für dich passenden Köder gefunden...

Ich fische gerne den Illex Arnaud oder auch Squirrel...nur so als Beispiel...

Gruß
Thomas

Vielleicht interessiert das hier jemanden: http://www.youtube.com/user/Brassenhunter#p/u/4/J2oknNJU4zA

-------------

Und jetzt wieder zur Hakenfrage zurück


----------



## fishcatcher (17. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Leute,
wollte heute nach Roermond zum Gummis baden. Hat jemand Lust sich anzuschliessen?

Gruß fishcatcher


----------



## theundertaker (17. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ahhh...da fährt ja noch einer von Erkelenz los  wenn ich angeln fahre, dann auch start in erkelenz  kannst ja mal schreiben, ob du was gefangen hast...


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



fishcatcher schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wollte heute nach Roermond zum Gummis baden. Hat jemand Lust sich anzuschliessen?
> 
> Gruß fishcatcher





hey ich will heut auch los


----------



## Wohlstandskind (17. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich war heute los 
aber leider fischlos geblieben... morgen gehts weiter


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ja so ist das die maas toten still und kein biss  stimmts fishcatcher und Peter70 ????:vik:
war trotzdem cool, und neue Leute kennelernen ist immer ne geiles sache 

mfg


----------



## fishcatcher (18. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Tja, war leider ein Satz mit "X".
Wasser is wohl noch zu kalt.

Gruß fishcatcher


----------



## QWERTZ (18. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen zusammen,

mhhh, ich wollte eigentlich auch heute mal ein paar Stunden an die Maas fahren. Aber jetzt, wo ich hier lese das gestern nix ging, überlege ich mir das nochmal. 

Wie habt Ihr denn gestern gefischt und auf was? 
Die Barsche müssten doch aktiv sein oder?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (18. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Los Marcel...trau dich und fahr rüber...muss doch wissen, obs wieder Fisch gibt   Wochendwetter is ja wohl voll eklig...nur Regen... =(


----------



## QWERTZ (18. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja, genau wegen dem Wochenendwetter wollte ich ja heute hin fahren! #6

Ich bin mir auch sicher das es reichlich Fisch gibt in der Maas. 
Nur ob sie schon jagen wollen....steht wohl in den Sternen! 

Daher die Frage ob auch keine Barsche gingen gestern!? :q
Hauptsache Fisch! Wobei es bei dem Wetter auch ohne einen ordentlichen Fang Spaß machen sollte.

Evtl. fahr ich auch mal zum Kanal.. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi ,
Sonntag und Montag ging es doch schon los , zumindest hier bei mir.
War wie ausgewechselt , Zander und Barsch war doch genug zu fangen.
Alles auf Gummi , aber die Fische standen immer noch verhältnismässig tief .
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (18. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo,

okay, danke für die Info! Dann probier ich es später mal an der Maas. Der eine oder andere Barsch sollte dann ja drin sein.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Barsch läuft doch im Moment sehr gut , hatte Sonntag und Montag bestimmt 15 Stück , alle ü30 cm .
Aber alle auch noch sehr tief , man sah noch keine Barsche rauben , die sieht man ja sonst schon mal keine 2 Meter vom Ufer , aber da war noch nichts zu sehen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (18. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo,

okay, dafür ist das Wasser dann wohl tatsächlich noch zu kalt.
Es muss schon ne Zeit lang wärmer bleiben, damit die Barsche in Ufernähe rauben kommen.

Dann werde ich gleich mal meinen Barsch Hot-Spot aufsuchen..:q

Wundert mich nur, dass die Jungs gestern nix gefangen haben!? 
Auch beim Zanderangeln steigen doch Barsche mit ein.. .

Angelst Du denn überhaupt direkt in der Maas?
Oder nur jetzt notgedrungen wegen den Baggerarbeiten? :q


Naja, werde berichten wenn was ging.#6

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Marcel ,
ich beangele auch die Maas , ganz unabhängig von der Baggerarbeiten.
Wenn ich mit dem Boot unterwegs bin fahre ich immer auf die Maas , da gibt es genug Spots wo Zander und Barsch steht.
Mit jedem Grad was das Wasser jetzt wärmer wird kommen die Fische aus ihren Löchern ins Flachwasser.

So , ich mache mich mal wieder auf nach NL , wünsche euch einen schönen Nachmittag,
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (18. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wünsche ich Dir auch! Und viel Spaß beim angeln!! :q

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen zusammen,

ich war gestern noch zwei Stündchen an der Maas, 
konnte aber leider keinen Barsch überreden an Land zu kommen. |rolleyes

Dennoch war es vom Wetter her echt angenehm, hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht! 

Hoffentlich wird das Wetter am WE nicht ganz so naß! 
Temperaturen bleiben ja angenehm.#6

Allen die am WE losziehen, wünsche ich viel Spaß!

Petri!

Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Marcel ,
womit hast du es versucht ?
Maas oder See ?
Barsch läuft im Moment doch ganz gut.
Ich war gestern Nachmittag an den Stegen mit kleinen Gummifischen  unterwegs , war nicht unbefriedigend 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Shirty1980 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich war gestern noch mit meinem Dad 3 Stunden am Asseltser Plassen. Wir haben alles nur erdenkliche ausprobiert... Kunstköder in jeder Farbe, Köfi auf Grund und Köfi an Pose. Noch nicht mal den kleinsten Zupfer hatten wir.

Das geht schon seit Januar so.... In diesem Jahr noch nicht einen Zander bzw. Barsch zu gesicht bekommen. Man fängt langsam an zu zweifeln ob man zu doof zum Angeln ist 

Letztes Jahr haben wir in Asselt noch ein paar schöne Zander und auch ein paar wirklich schön 40er Barsche rausgezogen und nu ist absolute Funkstille. ;+

Hat jemand eine plausieble Erklärung dafür das noch nicht mal einer verirrt und nur mal am Köder lutscht?

Irgendwie sind wir mim Latain am Ende.

Liebe Grüße aus Hückelhoven

Markus


----------



## Udo561 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Markus,
hier bei mir ist es so das die Fische noch sehr tief stehen.
Letztes Jahr um die Zeit konnte man sie schon in Ufernähe rauben sehen.
Zander stehen hier noch unter 4 Meter , selbst die Barsche stehen z.Z. immer noch sehr tief und nur im Schwarm.
Die meisten Bisse beim Barsch hatte ich auch unterhalb von 3 Meter.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Shirty1980 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Guten Morgen Udo,

das kann natürlich sein. Wir sind da die noch etwas klassicheren Angler ohne Echolot und NUR vom Ufer aus  Ich persönlich möchte mir den Spass am Angeln mit High Tec nicht kaputt machen, denn wenn ich die Fische mit modernster Technik suche, und den Köder nur noch vor die Nase legen muss ist der Reiz vom Angeln bei mir irgendwie weg.

Ich bin mal gespannt, wann es hier so weit ist das man wieder an die Barsche ran kommt. Wie schon gesagt wir haben echt alles ausprobiert. Vom Tiefenwobbler bis hin zum Gummifisch. Köderfisch auf Grundmontage mit ein wenig Auftrieb, jegliche Spinner und Blinker.... halt so alles was das reichhaltige Sortiment so her gibt. Ich hab sowas echt noch nie erlebt das man zig mal fährt und absolut garnichts erwischt. Manchmal denkt man dann wirklich... sitzt hier überhaupt noch was drin, oder ziehen wir unsere Köder durch ein leeres Loch. ( Das könnt ich dann bequem zu Hause auch in der Badewanne tun *lach*)


----------



## QWERTZ (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo,

ich habs mit kleinen Gummiködern und tieflaufenden Wobblern probiert. Klappt an den Stellen wo ich war eigentlich immer. 
Aber anscheinend ist es da doch nicht tief genug. Werde die Barsche aber nach der Schonzeit dort erwarten! :q

An Stegen ist es natürlich immer geil auf Barsch! 
Leider hab ich keine Stelle wo ich angeln dürfte direkt am Steg, zumindest nicht das ich wüsste. #c

Wenn DU nen Tip hast, gerne per PN! :q#6

Gruß
Marcel

@Markus: Nach Asselt fahre ich schon länger nicht mehr. Ist wie ausgestorben, diese Ecke! Schaut euch nach anderen schönen Stellen um! |rolleyes


----------



## Udo561 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich war die letzten Wochen ohne Boot unterwegs , so als ganz normaler Uferangler ;-)
Aber ich kenne hier das Gewässer da ich hier 15 Jahre angele und so ziemlich jedes Loch oder jede Erhebung im See kenne.

Marcel ,
ich kenne da hinten bei euch die ecke nicht mehr so gut , ist schon einige jahre her das ich in und um Roermond geangelt habe.
Aber selbst an den Stegen stehen die Barsche nicht direkt darunter , die sitzen hier zumindest immer noch in Grundnähe.
Ich hatte in der letzten Zeit keinen einzigen Biss beim absinken , erst nachdem der Gummi auf dem Grund war.
Und eben alles nur unterhalb von 4 Meter , aber das dürfte sich durch die Wassererwärmung in den nächsten tagen ändern.
Gruß udo


----------



## Udo561 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
so , bin dann auch mal am Wasser , wünsche euch einen schönen sonnigen Tag , Wetter passt ja , zumindest hier in NL , bis später mal ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja Udo, 

dann mal viel Spaß und Petri Heil!! #6
Fang für mich ein paar Barsche mit!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich Juckel auch gleich mal los probiere es heute mit Peter70 vom Boot aus 

also Ufer ging vor 2 tagen auch nix, Kanten bis 10m in der maas abgeklappert aber waren alle ohne nen einzigen biss. hab teilweise gehört das die Barsche und Zander noch so bei 12-14m ine plaasen stehen sollen... also leute vertikal rute raus und ab gehts 


mfg


----------



## Udo561 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
so kanns auch gehen , an der Stelle wo ich die letzten Tage Barsch und  Zander ohne Ende gefangen habe hatte ich jetzt keinen einzigen Biss.
Alles an Köder durchprobiert , verschiedene Wassertiefen abgefischt und  nicht einen Biss.
Na ja , Wasser ist hier innerhalb der letzen 7 Tage um 3 Grad wärmer  geworden , ich denke mal daran wird es wohl liegen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo,

ja so kann es gehen! 
Aber stimmt schon, bei der deutlichen erwärmung des Wassers und den krassen Wetterumschlägen, kann nicht so viel gehen.

Das Wetter sollte schon ein paar Tage relativ konstant sein, 
damit die Räuber in Beißlaune kommen.

Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung...

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
war wie verhext , die letzten 10 Tage habe ich da ne Menge Barsche und auch Zander gefangen , heute innerhalb von einer Stunde kein einziger Biss.
Dabei war das Wetter vielversprechend , Wolken Sonnemix .
Ich gehe mal davon aus das die Fische so langsam Richtung Flachwasser wandern , werde es heute Nachmittag nochmal im Flachbereich versuchen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Shirty1980 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> war wie verhext , die letzten 10 Tage habe ich da ne Menge Barsche und auch Zander gefangen , heute innerhalb von einer Stunde kein einziger Biss.
> Dabei war das Wetter vielversprechend , Wolken Sonnemix .
> Ich gehe mal davon aus das die Fische so langsam Richtung Flachwasser wandern , werde es heute Nachmittag nochmal im Flachbereich versuchen.
> Gruß Udo


 
Udo, das geht uns schon seit Ende Januar so. Egal wo wirs am See auch probiert haben.... NIX Noch nicht mal den kleinsten Zupfer.#q


----------



## QWERTZ (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Udo,

gute Idee!! Sagst Du uns dann Bescheid, ob die Barsche schon im Flachwasser zu finden sind? #c

Danke!!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich war gerade nochmal am Wasser , ohne Rute , nur beobachten.
Es gibt schon Brut , aber welcher Fisch laicht denn so früh ab ?
Klitzekleine Fischchen im Kraut gesehen , aber man konnte überhaupt nicht erkennen um welchen Fisch es sich dabei handelt.
Ich denke mal das die größeren Fische jetzt nachziehen , ich versuche es gleich auf jeden Fall im Flachwasser.
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jetzt schon Brut??? 
Da würde mich aber auch mal interessieren, 
welcher Fisch das ist!

Freu mich auf Deinen Bericht, ob Du Barsche im Flachwasser angetroffen hast!

Viel Spaß!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
so , war wieder nichts , ich habe alle Flachwassergebiete abgefischt und war auch nochmal an der Stelle wo ich die letzten Tage einen Biss auf den nächsten hatte.
Nichts , nicht einen Biss, bin ein wenig ratlos.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Barschli (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Die Zander kennen Dich wohl schon und sagen sich:
Schon wieder der Udo....|uhoh:


----------



## theundertaker (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich würd auch gerne mal einen einzigen Fisch anner Angel haben...mich verarschen die nur


----------



## Udo561 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Barschli schrieb:


> Die Zander kennen Dich wohl schon und sagen sich:
> Schon wieder der Udo....|uhoh:



Hi,
ja , ist wirklich so , ich habe hier im See schon ein und den selben Hecht drei mal fangen können.
Immer am selben Spot.
Der ist unverwechselbar , den erkennt man an der Schwanzflosse.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Shirty1980 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Also ich denke wirklich das es an den Plassen mehrere Gründe hat das die Allgemeinheit dort nichts fängt und keiner Bisse hat.

*Meine Vermutung:*


Region um Roarmond ist total überrannt
Die Massen an Cormorane
Der ziemlich lange Winter
Dann ist auch noch davon auszugehen, das die meisten Räuber die breite Palette der Kunstköder schon fast beim Namen kennen. Wenn ich an den letzten Oktober denke.... 

Die Herren mit den bunten Gummistiefeln und Jogginganzügen am Wasser  *Komplette Setzkescher* *voll* Barsche haben die am Wasser abgeschlachtet fürn Kochtopf. Noch mal sehe ich da nicht zu. Da muss doch irgendwie auch mal nen Riegel vorgeschoben werden. 

Mich ärgert sowas ungemein da mir viel an meinem Hobby liegt, und dies auch noch ein paar Jahre ausüben möchte. Wenn das aber so weiter geht, werd ich mit meinen Kindern und Enkelkindern nicht mehr angeln fahren können da die Bestände so weit dezimiert sind das man sich gleich an nen Eimer Leitungswasser setzen kann weil nix mehr drin ist. :r

Wie ich vor 15 Jahren noch in Deutschland mim Jugendfischereischein angeln war, brauchte man nur nen Haken ins Wasser zu halten.... aber mittlerweile kann man froh sein wenn man überhaupt noch was am Haken hat. 

Ich habe in NL z.B. auch noch nie ein Rotauge oder ne Rotfeder gefangen die größer als 15 cm war... Brassen...ja aber sonst.... ebbe.

Also die Plassen bei Asselt sehen mich auf jeden Fall so schnell nicht mehr wieder. Auch wenn der See eigentlich schön Zugänglich zum Angeln ist, aber was bringt das wenn man dort nur mit sehr viel Glück mal überhaupt was am Haken hat.

Naja... ich merk schon ich bin wieder total angenervt....


----------



## Udo561 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Shirty1980 schrieb:


> Also ich denke wirklich das es an den Plassen mehrere Gründe hat das die Allgemeinheit dort nichts fängt und keiner Bisse hat.
> 
> *Meine Vermutung:*
> 
> ...



Hi,
na ja , wenn die es können muss ja noch Fisch da sein .

Aber es stimmt , ich habe hier früher auch regelmässig Barsche von ü40 , sogar von ü50 cm gefangen , 50.er sind extrem selten geworden, vielleicht noch 2 oder 3 im Jahr.
Den Winter mache ich dafür nicht verantwortlich , in den Seen gibt es genügend tiefe plätze wo der Fisch den Winter überlebt.
Cormorane , keine Ahnung , wir haben hier so gut wie keine , nur mal ganz vereinzelt.

Aber ich habe mich ja auch vor Jahren aus Roermond verabschiedet , einfach weil es überlaufen war und ist.

Den Sommer über hatte man noch nicht mal einen ruhigen Platz wenn man mit dem Boot unterwegs war.
Zudem nerven die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen da , hier bin ich binnen 5 Minuten auf der Maas und habe da direkt die Schnellfahrstrecke.

Aber um Roermond gibt es immer noch genügend fängige Plätze , allerdings sind die meist nur mit dem Boot zu erreichen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## spinner1980 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen!!
Muß morgen ca. den halben Tag arbeiten und wollte danach mal Richtung Maas, Kanal oder Plaasen ziehen und mit der Spinnrute das Glück ein wenig strapazieren.
Hat vielleicht jemand Bock mit los zu ziehen? Sonntag wollte ich wahrscheinlich auch nochmal ran.
Wollte eventuell auch mal einen der anderen Kanäle ausprobieren die in der liste stehen.(Kanal wessem-nederweert oder Lateralkanal)
Hat jemand da schon mal Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Gruß Rene´


----------



## powermike1977 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin,
werden denn die jungs mit den bunten gummistiefeln nicht genuegend kontrolliert und des feldes verwiesen? auf der homepage von sportvisserij nederland gibts ne telefonnumer (ich glaube: 045-5466230) um die sitnker wegzuholen. wuerde, wenn ich sowas sehe echt versuchen abhilfe zu schaffen.
mike


----------



## Udo561 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
zu jedem Vispas , beziehungsweise zu dem kärtchen wurde doch extra ein extra Kärtchen von der Vuilwaterwacht verschickt.
Da kann man per Telefon gratis alle Vorfälle am oder auf dem Wasser melden , auch Verunreinigungen , tote Fische oder Blaualgen.
Zumindest ist das hier in Limburg der Fall
Die Nummer lautet 0800-0341

Gruß Udo


----------



## Shirty1980 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Also wir haben das Kärtchen dieses Jahr das erste Mal dazu bekommen. Das nächste Mal, wenn ich sowas sehe , werde ich auch sofort reagieren. Sowas kann einfach nicht sein.

Wir sammeln ja auch jedes Mal wenn wir am Wasser waren den Müll von anderen mit weg. Ich finds ne riesen Schweinerei wenn man die gazen Flaschen, Zigarrettenpackungen und was da sonst noch so an Müll hinterlassen wird nicht einfach wieder mit nach Hause genommen und in den Hausmüll geworfen wird.

Wenn das jeder machen würde, sähe es in ein paar Jahren aus wie auf ner Müllkippe.

Und nein, in und um Asselt sind wir noch NIE kontrolliert worden... und wir fahren relativ oft.

Im Gegenteil.... wir saßen neulich am Wasser und es kam auch ein Polizeibus oder Wasserwacht....keine Ahnung auf jeden Fall mit Blaulicht drauf  und die haben sich für uns nicht die Bohne interessiert. Man muss auch dazu sagen das man wahrscheinlich schon von der Ausrüstung bzw. vom Äußerlichen die Pappenheimer auswendig machen kann... Ist ne Vermutung, also nicht krumm nehmen.


----------



## theundertaker (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So...is ja wieder viel geschrieben worden... 

Also die Polizei kann tatsächlich ein wenig unterscheiden, mit wem sie es am Wasser zu tun hat...ich saß mit 3 anderen am Wasser beim Nachtangeln beispielsweise und die Polizei fuhr an uns vorbei...die "östlicheren" Kollegen wurden aber kontrolliert...

Ich bin in Asselt schon zweimal kontrolliert worden...zu wenig für meinen Geschmack  manchmal hätte ich mir echt ne Kontrolle gewünscht, aber nicht wegen mir, sondern meinen Nebenmännern...naja, wie auch immer...

15 Fische pro Angler sind erlaubt...wenn sie mehr haben, dann kannst du diese besagte Nummer wählen...(ausgeschlossen Zander, Hecht wegen Zusatzbestimmungen)...

Kann dir viele Plätze nennen, wo du gerne mal Müll sammeln gehen kannst, da wirste leider nicht fertig  Wir nehmen immer, wenn Abfall ansteht, nen großen Müllsack mit...kann ja nicht so schwer sein, seinen Sch***pieeeeep einzupacken und ordentlich zu entsorgen...sieht echt an vielen Plätzen um Roermond aus wie Sau...also an den gut besuchten...

@spinner: Die Kanäle sind teilweise gut besucht...also wenns wärmer ist...Fisch kannste ja aber überall fangen...ich für meinen Teil kenne die beiden Kanäle, bin halt nur zu doof mit Gummi's was Fischiges rauszuholen...

Falls der Wind für Sonntag noch was weniger wird, bin ich eventuell auch spontan unterwegs...(zu 15 % )

--------------

Achsoooo....die Gegend um Roermond ist ganz klar überrannt...Kormorane gibt es auch, aber allzu viele sinds meiner Ansicht nach nich...

Hab schon Rotaugen bis 36 cm gefangen...also schön dicke Dinger


----------



## spinner1980 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@undertaker
schon mal danke für die antwort.#6
wenn du sonntag fährst kann man sich ja vieleicht mal absprechen und irgendwo treffen.
also wenn du bock hast meld dich.
kennst du vieleicht auch die mini gewässer die am ende der liste stehen. ich  meine die "beken in noord limburg" (Punkt acht in der liste).
teilweise habe ich versucht die über google earth zu finden aber manche erfolglos.
 gruß rene´


----------



## theundertaker (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Die kenn ich wahrscheinlich nicht...hab die Liste aber auch grad nicht griffbereit. Angelste schon lange in Holland?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## theundertaker (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@wilhelm: Wir waren noch nicht einmal zusammen angeln...müssen wir dieses Jahr mal auf die Reihe kriegen...haben wir uns schon so lange vorgenommen  Kannst ja im Herbst zum Barscheln mitkommen...kannste dann auch in n paar Stündchen deine 50 Barsche rauskitzeln  Frag ma den Daniel


----------



## spinner1980 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ thomas
ne, eigentlich erst seit gut nem Monat.
war letztes jahr nur mal bei nem bekannten mit aber ohne selber zu angeln.#d
sonst  angel ich deutschland mal hier mal da und im Urlaub.
hatte 2009 schon die karte bin aber durch hauskauf und umbau nicht dazu gekommen, aber dieses jahr solls besser öfter werden. Kumpel hat auch die karte auch dieses jahr zum ersten mal aber kann sa und so nicht.
gruß rene


----------



## theundertaker (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Asooo....na dann auf ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2010  Ist echt harte Arbeit, vom Ufer aus dort drüben schöne Raubfische zu fangen...jedenfalls für Nicht-Profis wie ich es bin  Freu mich schon wieder auf die Barschmassen im Herbst...da fang ich wenigstens auch mal was...dieses Jahr haben mich bisher zwei ca. 75er Hechte ausgelacht und sind nur mal am Köder vorbeigeschwommen, um mal dran zu schnuppern...die Säcke )

Hätte mir für Sonntag besseres Wetter gewünscht, da der Wind schon gut reinhaut...


----------



## spinner1980 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

mein ersten fang hatte ich ja schon gepostet (Seite 99)
etwas glück war wohl dabei.
hab ich übrigens im see gefangen und schwimmt natürlich in diesem wieder. hab ich da garnicht erwähnt da selbstverständlich.
dann hoffen wir für sonntag mal das beste.

soooo.
jetzt leg ich noch den kram ins auto. dann kann ich direkt nach der arbeit loskrachen und dann ab inne poove.

gruß an alle,
 gute nacht
rene´


----------



## theundertaker (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

stimmt ja...war n nettes Fischliiii


----------



## micha1581 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Spinner1980
wenn du bestimmte Gewässer suchst ,dann versuchs mal hiermit.: http://www.visplanner.nl das wird dir bestimmt weiter helfen.

vg


----------



## theundertaker (20. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey...Wind is was weniger geworden in der Voraussage bei wetter.com...ich glaube, ich werd morgen doch mal n Versuch starten  Muss ich nur noch mit der "Regierung" klären  Vielleicht treffe ich ja morgen jemanden... 

(@Marcel: Falls ich fahre, kann ich dir ja Bescheid geben...natürlich per Handy...kann ja ab heute Mittag nich mehr ins Netz)


----------



## Udo561 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja , Wind ist weniger geworden , aber dafür regnet es im Moment.
So richtig schönes Angelwetter wird es nicht werden.
Ist ja meist so , Anfang bis Mitte der Woche das schönste Wetter und am  Wochende dann Regen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (20. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

och richtig schön ist ja auch langweilig, udo  n bissl regen bis mittag und dann trocken und 15 Grad ist doch nett...ich brauche nicht immer 30 grad und sonnenschein... ich wollt vielleicht mal an die maas...sonst war ich ja immer an den kanälen...aber da isses ziemlich rar...


----------



## Udo561 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
30 Grad brauche ich auch nicht , aber so um die 20 Grad und Sonne ist  nicht schlecht , bei solch einem Wetter hatte ich bisher meine bessten  Fänge.
Zumal ich meine Freundin bei unter 20 Grad nicht mit in´s Boot bekomme 
Ich war gestern drei mal am Wasser , immer an der Maas , nicht einen Biss .
Aber ich bin gestern durch Zufall an einem Entwässerungsgraben vorbei gefahren , gerade mal knapp vier Meter breit und einige hundet Meter lang , da roch es nach Fisch.#6
Werde ich heute mal austesten .
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (20. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Na dann hoffe ich für dich mal, dass bald die 20 Grad erreicht sind, damit du dein Frauchen wieder dabei hast 

Ok, dann doch Kanal und danach Maas und See und Pfütze...ich weiß es auch nicht mehr  Vom Ufer momentan irgendwie schwer...naja...wer nicht versucht, der kann auch nix fangen...richtiiiig? 

Da roch es nach Fisch...kanns sein, dass da Fischsterben ist? ;D Wenn das nicht so ist, dann würde ich mal nachgucken, ob an dem Graben nicht ne Frau dranhängt und wenn das auch nicht zutrifft, dann könnteste es ja mal probieren ;D 
Gruß
Tomate


----------



## Udo561 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Pfütze ist sehr gut .
Gibt es in Roermond noch den kleinen Tümpel ?
Oh man , wie erklär ich jetzt wo der ist , der ist so gut wie nicht zu sehen da er in einer Senke liegt , ca. 100 Meter von der Maas weg , aber in der Nähe von so einem See der mit der Maas verbunden ist.
Da musste man 2-3 Km über Feldwege fahren , kam aber mit dem Auto bis an 300 Meter ran.
Ich weis auch nicht mehr genau wie wir dahin gekommen sind , aber der hatte vielleicht um die 800 - 1000  m2 , da wimmelte es von Fisch .
Kann man vielleicht über google finden .

Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (20. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wenns das gibt, dann kenn ichs nicht  Kannste ja mal reinposten, falls du's findest...da kann ich auch mal bei maps.google suchen...oder halt privat...ich will da eh nich hin, aber wenn da noch Fisch drin ist, dann isser dann wech  (also wenn dus offen postest) ^^


----------



## Udo561 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich weis da echt nicht mehr so genau wo das war , auf jeden Fall Richtung Asselt , durch 2 kleine Dörfer unter eine Unterführung und dann noch ca. 2 Km.
Ich komme da eh nicht mehr hin weil man nicht mit dem Auto bis ganz dran kam , ist mir heute zu weit zu laufen.
Da ist unter Garantie noch Fisch drin , den Tümpel sieht man nicht , müsste noch ziemlich unbekannt sein.
Bei Hochwasser füllt der sich auch immer wieder mit Wasser.
Da waren dicke Brassen drin die sogar auf Spinner bissen , aber auch Rotaugen ,Hecht und Karpfen , letzteres aber nur so um die 2-3 Kg.
Da habe ich früher die Kinder immer angeln lassen weil die da immer was fangen konnten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (20. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

asoo...für kinder hört sich das echt gut an...dank der beschreibung fahren ab morgen dann ungefähr 34 (Angler-)Autos wild durch Asselt, um den Tümpel zu finden  Ich hau mich grad weg, weil ichs mir bildlich vorstelle XD

Wenn ich morgen loskomme, dann halt an den (Hecht-)Kanal und danach nochmal zur Maas...eventuell dann bis zur Dämmerung...vielleicht hilft das ja...


----------



## Udo561 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Da kannste fahren wie du willst , den Tümpel siehst du erst wenn du ein paar Meter davon weg bist ;-)
Ich gönne ja jedem seinen Fisch , essen kann man die aus dem Tümpel bestimmt nicht , der Gewässergrund ist total verschlammt und das Wasser ist auch nicht besonnders klar.
Ich werde jetzt auch mal Frühstücken und dann den Entwässerungsgraben austesten , bin mir sicher das da was geht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (20. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dann drücke ich dir mal die Daumen, dass was geht...! Kannst ja mal n schönes Fischbildchen machen, wenn du Lust hast und hier reinsetzen...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

so... ich war heute bei bergsma Hengelsport in Kerkrade und hab mir den Vispass und die Maasplassen-Karte besorgt. Da ich erst nächstes Jahr 15 werde hab ich 22 € für beides zusammen bezahlt^^

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## theundertaker (20. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

22 € fürn ganzes Jahr ist geschenkt...quasi kostenlos  
Na dann hau man rein und fang ordentlich Fische, damit du paar schöne Bildchen posten kannst  Viel Erfolg!


----------



## jogibaer1996 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

dankeschön... richtig, 22 € ist im prinzip nicht viel... (gut, bin 14 da sind 22 € ne menge)...
ich werde am 30. und wahrscheinlich auch 31. mit Barschli an der Maas unterwegs sein...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## spinner1980 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

soooo, zurück aus holland.
wetter allgemein war ja ganz gut aber der wind war schon ein wenig nervig.fänge hielten sich in grenzen.
zander 0cm, Barsch 0cm
Also ausbaufähig.
morgen je nach wetter neuer versuch.
war sonst einer unterwegs? wie wars bei euch?
hab im vorbeifahren noch zwei autos aus ac am visplas gesehen. saßen dort anscheinend an.

grüße Rene


----------



## carste (20. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Heute ware ich in mariadorf paar störe ärgern. Aber Morgen geht es zur Maas. 
Kann mir jemand ein paar Stellen verraten an denen ich Spundwände finde?
Ich angle vom Ufer aus.


----------



## wilhelm (20. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Carste, in Asselt an der Kirche vorbei Ausgang Jachthafen gegenüber Campingplatz

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## carste (20. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Schonmal selbst dorf geangelt? Wenn ja, erfolgreich?


----------



## wilhelm (20. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Es lohnt den versuch.Will nicht zu viel verraten sonst ist der Parkplatz morgen überfüllt


----------



## carste (20. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Gibt es vielleicht ne Straße dort fürs navi?
Und bei google earth würde ich auch mal gerne gucken?
Schonmal Danke für den tip


----------



## wilhelm (20. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja gib Asselt Niederlande ein dann ist es leicht zu finden.Ich hab auf meinem Navi immer die Geogr.Daten eingegeben funzt astrein.(51°13'55.34N 6°00'34.15E)
EDIT: der Kanal bei Panheel ist auch nicht schlecht Nähe Schleuse kannst du auch GoogelEarth nach schauen Nähe Linne.


----------



## theundertaker (21. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Huhu...

ich war heute mit dc1981 von morgens bis abends unterwegs...war für ein beklopptes Regenwetter war das denn?  Das war ja wohl echt nervig...haben n ganz paar verschiedene Stellen beangelt, jedoch sind die Fische heute in Sonntagslaune gewesen...bis auf einen Flusskrebs konnte keiner von uns was haken...keine Chance... =( Ich gebs auf...ich schmeiß das Angelgelumpe beim nächsten Mal komplett in die Maas, dann is Schluss mit hengele  XD


----------



## BSZocher (22. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> ......bis auf einen Flusskrebs konnte keiner von uns was haken...keine Chance... =( Ich gebs auf...ich schmeiß das Angelgelumpe beim nächsten Mal komplett in die Maas, dann is Schluss mit hengele  XD



Moin!
...bitte in die Tonne kloppen.
Keine Lust noch mehr Müll an der Angel zu haben......


----------



## theundertaker (22. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ach komm, wenn du meine Wobblerschachteln rausholst mit Illex-Wobblern und so weiter, dann haste doch n guten Fang gemacht :-D


----------



## powermike1977 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wo und wann ist denn der hotspot um deine angelsachen herauszufsichen ?


----------



## theundertaker (22. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich denke mal Oolderplas...da hab ich das erste Mal geangelt und dort versenke ich den ganzen Kram ;-D (am runden Parkplatz)


----------



## Wohlstandskind (23. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hey all,
der oolderplas am runde parkplatz ist echt super.
Habe da schon viele Barsche ü 40 und große hechte fangen können.
erst letztens noch  und wenn dann noch die wobbler dazu kommen ist doch alles prima xD
aber im moment scheinen die Fänge nicht so zu explodieren.
Die letzten Tage vor der Schonzeit werden nochmal richtig ausgenutzt.
Mal sehen was bis nächste woche noch an Fisch gepostet wird.


----------



## Udo561 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich hoffe das ich am Wochenende auch endlich aufs Wasser komme , habe  gerade einen Anruf bekommen das die neue Slippe und Hafenanlage endlich  fertig sind.
Habe mir für mein Boot direkt mal einen Stegplatz fürs ganze Jahr genommen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## powermike1977 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

nabend,
lese überall davon, dass der harte winter die beastaende erstmal dezimiert hat, diese sich aber wohl wieder erholen sollen...bis dahin hab ich nix dagegen, mir so ca. 50€ an wobblern aus dem tuempel zu angeln .
mike


----------



## theundertaker (23. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

50 €.....damit meinste hoffentlich nicht meine Kunstköder  Ich denke, wenn du alle Schachteln rausholst, dann kommste mit 350-400 Euro eher hin  Ich glaub noch nicht mal, dass das reichen wird...


----------



## marca (24. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Booaaahhh!!!!


----------



## Udo561 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
na ja , ich habe wenn es hoch kommt vielleicht 10 Wobbler und um die 100 Gummifische , reicht mir vollkommen aus .
Gruß Udo


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> 50 €.....damit meinste hoffentlich nicht meine Kunstköder  Ich denke, wenn du alle Schachteln rausholst, dann kommste mit 350-400 Euro eher hin  Ich glaub noch nicht mal, dass das reichen wird...






Ja sieht bei mir auch nicht anders aus.  4 Ruten komplett mit Gummis , wobbler und co haben auch locker an die 1000€ gekostet. Teueres hobby und erst recht wenn über die Jahre die hälfte am grund zwischen Steinen liegen bleibt. Was auch nich so gut ist da die jig köpfe auch nich gerade Klein sind. mittlerweile müsste der Grund auch schon so gut wie aus Blei bestehen    gibt es noch keine alternativ jig köpfe die nicht aus Blei sind ?

mfg


----------



## theundertaker (24. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jigköpfe, die sich nach 30 Stunden fischen langsam auflösen oder so...das wär doch cool  (müssen natürlich abbaubar sein und nicht schädlich fürs Wasser) Nur der Haken muss ja bleiben und somit machts wieder keinen Sinn


----------



## Udo561 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Jigköpfe, die sich nach 30 Stunden fischen langsam auflösen oder so..


  Bau dir selber welche aus Knete |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## BSZocher (24. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> ... mit Illex-Wobblern und so weiter, ....




Angel die mal ruhig selber weiter....siehst ja was du davon hast.


----------



## QWERTZ (24. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@BSZOCHER:
Du willst den Mißerfolg von Thomas bei den letzten Angeltagen doch nicht auf die juuten *Illex Wobbler *schieben oder? |krach: |supergri


----------



## theundertaker (24. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

muahahahahahaaaa


----------



## QWERTZ (24. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Damit soll er mal anfangen.... |rolleyes|supergri


----------



## Udo561 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So,
für die letzten Tage habe ich mir noch so einiges vorgenommen |rolleyes
Bis zur Schonzeit würde ich noch gerne um die 5 Meter Fisch fangen, das sollte reichen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (24. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo, #h

da wünsch ich Dir viel Glück und natürlich Erfolg! |supergri
Das Wetter ist ja mal nur geil. Wenn ich die Zeit hätte, wäre ich bis zum 01.04. auch nur noch am Wasser..:l

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mir fehlt die Zeit im Moment leider auch , ist als Rentner leider so |supergri
Aber morgen gehts  wieder nach NL , zumindest bis zum Beginn der Schonzeit #:
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (24. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja, ja...die armen Rentner...keine Zeit zum angeln. |bla:|rolleyes


----------



## BSZocher (24. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



MarcelReiners schrieb:


> @BSZOCHER:
> Du willst den Mißerfolg von Thomas bei den letzten Angeltagen doch nicht auf die juuten *Illex Wobbler *schieben oder? |krach: |supergri



Wo denkst du hin.....
Nie würde ich anglerische Misserfolge auf das Angelgerät schieben.... |rolleyes


----------



## theundertaker (24. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nu mach dich nur lustig über mich!!!


----------



## speedfreack (27. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

freue mich schon auf ende mai anfang juni dann gehts wieder richtig rund :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Udo561 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich freue  mich auf heute , morgen , übermorgen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## speedfreack (27. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

viel glück hoffe für dich das es sich auch lohnt,und du ein zwei schöne fische zu gesicht bekommst #h#h#h


----------



## Udo561 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi ,
Danke , ich verlasse mich da aber lieber auf mein Können |supergri
Mit dem Glück das ist immer so eine Sache für sich , aber wird schon werden |supergri

Gruß Udo


----------



## speedfreack (27. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ja das stimmt wenn man von glück spricht hat man meistens keins,dann lieber mal aufs können verlassen :m aber wird schon,hier ist zumindestens strahlender sonnenschein in Erkelenz


----------



## Udo561 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja , hier bei uns in NL auch , ein Traumwetter , mal sehen wie lange  noch.
Ich mache mich gleich auch auf ans Wasser , oder besser gesagt aufs  Wasser.
Mal sehen ob mein AB Motor noch anspringt , war ja ein harter Winter und  die Batterie ist im Boot geblieben.
Aber ich bin da guter Dinge .
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich werde am dienstag und mittwoch mit barschli losziehen an die maas, und erste maaserfahrungen sammeln. hoffe ich erwische wenigstens nen barsch. (kanns aber auch vertragen schneider zu bleiben)
naja schaun wir mal...
hab mir dafür auch ne neue rute gekauft: eine shimano catana spin in 20-50 gr wg, eine tolle rute...

Grüße 
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
das wars hier mit dem " Traumwetter " , Sonne ist weg und es ziehen dicke Regenwolken auf.
Na ja , egal , wir bekommen noch genug schöne Angeltage.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zander Frank (28. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,
wußte garnicht das es Angler in der
"fast Nachbarschaft" gibt.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Udo561 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich wusste das schon , was meinste was hier jedes Wochenede los ist .
Autokennzeichen aus , D , MG , AC , KLE , K , VIE und die ganzen gelben :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (28. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Keine Bilder von euren Fängen =(?


----------



## Raubfischfischer (29. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen.

Konnte Sa Abend einen Aal von 85cm landen. Schwimmt natürlich wieder. Wie sieht es bei euch aus?

mfG


----------



## Udo561 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Keine Bilder von euren Fängen =(?



Hi,
von mir gibts keine mehr 
Die Anzahl der Bootsangler hat sich hier bei mir im Vergleich zu letztem Jahr in etwa verdoppelt .
Na ja , ist nur seltsam das man hier davon nie etwas liest 
Gruß Udo


----------



## krauthi (31. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> von mir gibts keine mehr
> Die Anzahl der Bootsangler hat sich hier bei mir im Vergleich zu letztem Jahr in etwa verdoppelt .
> Gruß Udo


 
und das wundert dich ?? hast doch  dazu beigetragen das es so ist |kopfkrat


----------



## Udo561 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



krauthi schrieb:


> und das wundert dich ?? hast doch  dazu beigetragen das es so ist |kopfkrat



Hi,
nee, jetzt wundert mich das nicht mehr.
Ich hätte allerdings nie daran gedacht das in einem Forum so viele Geier unterwegs sind.
Ich persönlch würde nie auf Grund von Fangmeldungen oder Bildern im Forum an ein Gewässer fahren , mir macht es einfach mehr Spaß selber ein Gewässer oder einen Hot Spot zu finden.
Aber da denken so einige andere wohl anders drüber.
Gruß Udo


----------



## zorra (31. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> nee, jetzt wundert mich das nicht mehr.
> Ich hätte allerdings nie daran gedacht das in einem Forum so viele Geier unterwegs sind.
> Ich persönlch würde nie auf Grund von Fangmeldungen oder Bildern im Forum an ein Gewässer fahren , mir macht es einfach mehr Spaß selber ein Gewässer oder einen Hot Spot zu finden.
> ...


....jetzt werden Sie Dir den Tümpel schön platt fischen und wene auch noch Filitierer dabei hast Herzlichen Glückwunsch.:m
gr.zorra


----------



## Udo561 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich denke mal das die Hälfte der Angler die ankommen , vor Schreck noch nicht mal ihr Boot zu Wasser lassen  
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (31. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dann stell die Bilder doch woanders ein...du weißt schon wo  Da sind ja nicht viele


----------



## powermike1977 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

...oder mach bilder von anderen stellen (gerne auch auf dem mars)-und lock die jungs dahin .


----------



## Udo561 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich habe eine eMail von unserem Vereinsvorsitzenden bekommen in der stand geschrieben das durch den strengen Winter 12-15 % des Raubfischbestands in der Maas verendet sind.

Als Gegenmassnahme werden nach der Schonzeit im Bereich Roermond/Maas 1,8 Tonnen fangfähiger Hecht und Zander besetzt.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Barschli (1. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo, 

ich war vorgestern bei Roermond. Das war ja überhaupt nicht schön. Eine schon sehr bekannte Angelstelle, die vor vielen Jahren hier im Board beschrieben wurde war völlig verdreckt. (Von wegen schöne Natur)
Dann bin ich zu einer mir bekannten Stelle gefahren. Dort war die Natur zwar noch in Ordnung aber:

Die Strömung war so stark, dass selbst Bleigewichte von 70-100g ihre Position nicht halten konnten. Leichtere Bleie wurden direkt mitgerissen. 
Zum anderen waren nach ca. 5min  2kg Gewicht durch Unrat und alter Blätter an der Schnur, welches eine Bißerkennung unmöglich machen. Mit Gummi ging auch nichts. Köderfische fangen konnte man ganz vergessen. Es wird Zeit, das es wieder grüner, ruhiger und sauberer wird. Jetzt ist erst mal Schonzeit für Raubfische und ich freue mich auf den Sommer, wenn es wieder mal losgehen kann.


----------



## Udo561 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Barschli schrieb:


> Das war ja überhaupt nicht schön. Eine schon sehr bekannte Angelstelle, die vor vielen Jahren hier im Board beschrieben wurde war völlig verdreckt. (Von wegen schöne Natur)
> .



Hi,
tja , von wem wird denn alles verdreckt , zum größten Teil von unseren Kollegen die auch angeln.
Nicht motzen , Müllsack einpacken und beim nächsten Angelausflug zumindest schon mal alles im Umkreis von 20 Metern einsammeln.
Wenn das jeder Angler so machen würde hätte man sehr schnell wieder saubere Angelplätze.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Barschli (1. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> tja , von wem wird denn alles verdreckt , zum größten Teil von unseren Kollegen die auch angeln.
> Nicht motzen , Müllsack einpacken und beim nächsten Angelausflug zumindest schon mal alles im Umkreis von 20 Metern einsammeln.
> Wenn das jeder Angler so machen würde hätte man sehr schnell wieder saubere Angelplätze.
> Gruß Udo


Wie soll das denn gehen? Es waren von Plastiktüten angefangen, bis hin zu alten Schuhen und sogar alte Gartenstühle. Ich hätte mehrere Wochen zu tun und würde selber nicht mehr angeln können. Klar ist der Dreck meist von Angelkollegen die auch alte Schnurperücken, Haken u.s.w. hinterlassen.
Es sollte wohl doch jeder besser daruf achten, was weggeschmissen wird und was nicht. Ich achte darauf, meine Angelplatz sauber zu verlassen. Man sieht aber auch genau, das einiges an Müll von den Berufsschiffern kommt.


----------



## Udo561 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Barschli schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn gehen?



Hi,
eben alles was geht in einen Müllsack packen und den dann an einem öffendlichen Müllgefäß abstellen.
So sammeln wir , ich und einige andere Angler hier bei uns am Leukermeer den Müll ein , kannst dich bei uns ja mal umschauen , viel an Müll wirst du hier nicht finden.

Ich drücke sogar den angelnden Kids hier bei uns Müllsäcke in die Hand und dann gehts gemeinsam zum Müll sammeln.
Zur Belohnung gibts dann ein Eis oder Angelzubehör aus meiner Krabbelkiste.
Und die Kids sind sogar ganz heiß aufs Müll sammeln #6

Gruß Udo
ps. und das ist kein Aprilscherz


----------



## powermike1977 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe eine eMail von unserem Vereinsvorsitzenden bekommen in der stand geschrieben das durch den strengen Winter 12-15 % des Raubfischbestands in der Maas verendet sind.
> 
> Als Gegenmassnahme werden nach der Schonzeit im Bereich Roermond/Maas 1,8 Tonnen fangfähiger Hecht und Zander besetzt.
> ...



Neeeeeeeeiiiiiin...hättest du nicht schreiben können, dass die fische irgendwo an der belgischen grenze richtung nordsee besetzt werden?


----------



## Udo561 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
warum , in oder um Roermond ist doch eh nicht soooo viel los |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ,
falls jemand nach NL zum angeln fährt , Handschuhe und Mütze sind  Pflicht , wir hatten die Nacht gerade mal 2 Grad.
Am Wasser ist verdammt frisch , aber auch herrlicher Sonnenschein. #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## tim_91 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke für den Tipp 
Ich werde Dienstag mit 2 Freunden an die maas fahren da sich niemand auskennt wollen wir uns eine ruhige Stelle suchen an der wir  mit Futterkorb und Made ein wenig fischen können . Falls jemand mir einen kleinen Tipp geben könnte wo man ca. mal hin fahren könnte am liebsten ein See. 
Danke 
Grüße Tim


----------



## micha1581 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

die ganze Maasregion ist eine gute Stelle. mal mehr, mal weniger gut. welche mehr und welche weniger gut sind mußt du selbst rausfinden. ist dir hier jetzt auch schon öfter gesagt worden. vielmehr infos wirst du nicht bekommen.
trotzdem viel erfolg für Dienstag

vg


----------



## Udo561 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



tim_91 schrieb:


> Falls jemand mir einen kleinen Tipp geben könnte wo man ca. mal hin fahren könnte am liebsten ein See.
> Danke
> Grüße Tim



Hi,
in der Maas selber ist im Moment nicht so toll , jeden Menge Unrat der im Wasser rumschwimmt.
Fahr nach Roermond , über die Maasbrücke und am Ende der Brücke direkt rechts abliegen , da bist du direkt an einen See.
Der Weg darunter führt dich die ganze Zeit um den See , kannst dir dann eine geeignete Stelle aussuchen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Barschli (3. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> in der Maas selber ist im Moment nicht so toll , jeden Menge Unrat der im Wasser rumschwimmt.
> Gruß Udo


 
Das kann ich nur bestätigen! An der Maas mit Futterkorb, ist zur Zeit unmöglich.
Der Futterkorb und die Maden werden schon nach wenigen Minuten nicht mehr sichtbar für die Fische sein. Die Strömung ist so stark, das Unrat, alte Blätter und alte Äste sich in deiner Montage verhäddern werden. 
Im 1. Moment denkst Du an einen Biß und was landest Du? Ne Mänge Dreck.
Gruß Roger


----------



## tim_91 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Vielen Dank ,

werde Udo`s Tipp mal aufgreifen und dort hinfahren :m

Mfg Tim


----------



## Udo561 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
hier bei uns ist überhaupt nicht so schlimm , Hochwasser haben wir keins und mehr Strömung als normal auch nicht.
Ok , es schwimmt viel Treibgut , wenn man mit dem Boot fährt muss man schon die Augen aufhalten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (6. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

tim_91...es geht ja auch nicht nur darum, dass dir hier keiner stellen verraten will, weil sonst "alle Fische weggefangen werden"...ich denke (da will ich auch für mich sprechen), man will einfach nicht noch mehr Leuten genaue Stellen "verraten" und man kommt dorthin und hat dann keinen Platz mehr...je mehr Leute einen Platz kennen, desto eher ist der Platz dann auch besetzt und man sucht sich dämlich...ein paar Stellen kann ich dir von mir aus trotzdem mal per PN schicken...also welche am See...

Kann aber auch nur zustimmen, dass du Friedfische fast überall an den Seen fangen kannst...da geht immer irgendwas...einmal mehr, einmal weniger...

Falls du noch Fragen hast, schick se einfach mal per PN und ich gucke mal, was ich dir davon etwas genauer beantworten kann 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Udo561 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ,
nix mehr los hier .
Keiner von den Spinnanglern auf Karpfen am angeln ?
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin udo. nee mit Karpfen hab ich nix am Hut. bin im Moment an der deutschen Rur mit dem leichten Spinngerät unterwegs auf Forelle. :q Hauptsache Spinnfischen #6

vg


----------



## jogibaer1996 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wie, du bist wieder unterwegs? jetzt schon?
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich habe gestern mal in der Maas versucht Karpfen zu fangen , nach dem  das bei uns in den Vereinsteichen so gut geklappt hatte war ich voller  Zuversicht.#6
Keinen einzigen Karpfen , egal ob ich es mit mit Boilies , Mais , Made oder Knoblauch am Haar versucht hatte.
Einige Brassen , das wars schon , aber die beissen auch auf Knoblauchzehe am Haar :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (11. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich würd auch gerne mal wissen, wo man um Roermond gut Karpfen fangen kann...hab noch gar keinen erwischt  Mit Knoblauch am Haar? Da stinken die doch dann aus der Gusche...igitt...


----------



## Udo561 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Egal ,
ich setz ja eh alles zurück :q
In der Maas hats nicht geklappt , aber am Vereinsteich habe ich jetzt schon einige auf Knoblauch am Haar gefangen , allerdings alles nur Babykarpfen um die 1,5-2 KG .
Na ja , so lange Schonzeit besteht ist das mal ne nette Abwechlung.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (11. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hmm...das mit dem knoblauch am haar muss ich mir auch mal angucken...weiß nicht wirklich wie das gehen soll, aber steht ja bestimmt im netz...

vielleicht kann ich ja auch mal n kleinen karpfen landen...wär schon lustig...kann man ja bestimmt auch mit maden kombinieren oder so...


----------



## Udo561 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
zumindest macht Karpfen im Drill echt Spaß , selbst die Babykarpfen von 2 KG ziehen im Drill nicht schlechter als ein 65 cm Zander.
Ist ein netter Zeitvertreib während der Schonzeit.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (11. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

kann ich mir gut vorstellen..ist die strömung denn weiterhin so stark an der maas...?


----------



## Udo561 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja , ist schon etwas stärker als sonst , in Kombination mit dem Wind wars nicht angenehm mit Futterkorb zu angeln.
Hatte schon 80 Gramm Futterkörbe nehmen müssen damit sie liegen blieben.
Aber ich hatte mir ne Außenkurve gesucht , die lag etwas Windstill und die Strömung hielt sich in Grenzen.
Beim Bootfahren ist aber auf Treibholz zu achten , schwimmt ne ganze Menge Müll die Maas runter.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (11. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Och...über das Bootfahren muss ich mir ja keine Sorgen machen XDXD


----------



## Udo561 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich aber , habe hier jetzt einen Stegplatz und fahre wenn es das Wetter zulässt bestimmt drei mal am Tag raus.
Ist schon praktischer als immer slippen zu müssen #6
Wird nach der Schonzeit bestimmt geil werden , einfach mal morgens um 5 Uhr für 2 oder 3 Stündchen raus , Frühstücken und dann gleich wieder aufs Wasser :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So, bin dann auch mal weg , müssen mal für 2 oder 3 Tage nach Hause um nach dem Rechten zu schauen , wünsche euch einen schönen Abend,
Gruß aus Holland,
Udo


----------



## theundertaker (11. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ok, das klingt ja nach nem super Angelleben 

Komm gut nach Hause und wieder zurück!

Gruß aus Köln
Thomas


----------



## Udo561 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas , 
bin wieder zu Hause , die Autobahn war erstaunlicher Weise komplett leer  und das zu Ende der Osterferien #6

Über mein Angelleben kann ich mich nicht beklagen , letztes Jahr war ich knapp 200 Tage am oder auf dem Wasser 

Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (11. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jaja, ich weiß Jung  Haste schon mal geschrieben gehabt...ich werd demnächst auch wieder loslegen...

Aber dreimal am Tag losschippern können ist auch geil... Schade, dass du nicht bei Roermond unterwegs bist, dann hätte man sich ja mal eben treffen können zu nem gemütlichen Ansitz auf irgendwas


----------



## Udo561 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ist mit dem Boot auch zu weit bis Roermond , da ist die Schleuse zwischen , da wartest du u.U. mal ne Stunde bist du durchkommst.
Bis Venlo brauch ich ne knappe Stunde , sind von da bestimmt nochmal um die 90 Minuten.
Bin ja mal gespannt was das Bootstreffen bringt , könnte ja ganz interessant sein, vielleicht sieht man sich ja da.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (12. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wow, ne Stunde um durch ne Schleuse zu kommen...is ja heftig...
Je nach Mitfahrgelegenheit wäre ich wahrscheinlich mit dabei...momentan noch keine Angebote eingegangen


----------



## theundertaker (14. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hab jetzt mal was älteres gefunden und mal als Zitat ausgeworfen...  Also nicht wundern...

Demnächst bin ich bestimmt wieder zum Friedfischeln oder Zandern (mit totem KöFi) unterwegs...falls du noch Bock hast, dann komm doch einfach demnächst mal mit...würde dir dann noch mal genau Bescheid geben.

Viele Grüße
Thomas #h



Criss81 schrieb:


> Ich werf die Frage nochmal in den Raum, finden sich den hier nicht nen paar Leute die sich mal zum gemeinsamen Ansitz oder Spinntour verabreden wollen.
> 
> Grüße
> Chris


----------



## micha1581 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin Thomas,
zum Zandern? hab ich was verpasst?

vg


----------



## Udo561 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
er meint demnächst :q
Ich kann das "demnächst" auch kaum erwarten , obwohl auf Karpfen im Vereinsteich macht echt Spaß , hätte echt gedacht Ansitzangeln wäre mir zu langweilig.
Aber wenn man ab und zu einen Biss hat ist es echt erträglich |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (14. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

lol...der Udooooo entdeckt das Karpfenangeln...wenn du den Dreh raus hast, dann immer her mit den Tipps XD

@micha: Meinste nicht, ich weiß, dass Schonzeit ist


----------



## Udo561 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas,
Karpfenangeln macht echt Spaß , zumindest wenn du jede Stunde mindestens  einen fängst |supergri
Sonst wäre mir Ansitzangeln zu langweilig , aber hier bei uns im Weiher sind ja reichlich Karpfen drin.
Zudem muss ja jeder Fisch zurück gesetzt werden , weniger werden das da nicht |supergri
Ich hatte es auch in der Maas versucht , aber da beissen nur die Brassen , sind nicht unbedingt meine Lieblingsfische.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (15. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey ihrs...
wollte am Sonntag mit nem Kollegen zum Forellenangeln und hab mir heute n bisschen Zeugs dafür gekauft.
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Ködern aus...ist an den Forellenteichen trotzdem alles erlaubt, obwohl Ködersperrzeit ist oder wie siehts da aus? (Bin das erste Mal an so nem Püffchen)
Dass eventuell durch den jeweiligen Besitzer der Anlage Einschränkungen gegeben sein können, ist mir klaro...falls dieser keine Einschränkungen hat, dann alle Köder?

Danke für eure Hinweise.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Udo561 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja , wenn der Puffbetreiber keine Auflagen macht kannste an Ködern  nehmen was du möchtest.
Im Puff ist Gummi Plicht :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (15. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Gummi Pflicht? Nöö  Ich hab mir Maden, Bienenmaden, Dendros und Forellenteig geholt...alles mal ausprobieren


----------



## Udo561 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas,
wenns erlaubt ist kauf dir so ganz kleine Twister , und so kleine weiße Würmer , die drehen sich wie verrückt.
Gibt doch einiges , auch so kleine Spiralen , die sind auch sehr fängig.
Alles am Spirolino , läuft mit Sicherheit besser als eine stehende Montage.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (15. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Will ja die Bienenmaden schleppen wie n Propeller und auch den Teig...für die stehende Posenmontage werden ich eine Bienenmade und zwei Maden draufziehen...die Maden für den Reiz der Bewegung, da die Bienenmade ja nicht tanzt... Wenn das nicht geht, hab ich ja noch Würmer und ich hab noch n ganz kleinen weißen Minitwister im Ködersortiment...zur Not dann auch hinter den Sbiro...irgendwas wird schon gehen  Wie gesagt, ist dann das erste Mal...


----------



## dc1981 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

das erste mal im puff ist immer spannend :q
aber ist halb so wild.

schade das ich nicht mit kann :c
aber wer weiß was noch passiert bis sonntag :g.
kannst ja auch mal shotdropen, aber nur mit seitenarm.

vieleicht bekommst du ja deine lachsforelle.:s#a

greetings


----------



## theundertaker (15. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

och...überhaupt n fisch wäre lustig...oder drei forellen...das wären dann eine mehr als du gefangen hast...würde mir auch reichen XDXD


----------



## Udo561 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ,
wird schon klappen , sofort nach dem Einsetzen fängste bestimmt  ein paar.
So , ich warte nur darauf das es hell wird , werde mein Glück nochmal  auf Karpfen versuchen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (16. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Thomas,

das hätte ich jetzt nicht von Dir gedacht. :q
Wo Du deine Rute überall rein hälst....

Wolltest Du nicht mal nach NL auf Friedfisch in der Schonzeit?|bla:

Wo gehts denn hin? Also an welchen Puff?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## speedfreack (16. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Hey ihrs...
> wollte am Sonntag mit nem Kollegen zum Forellenangeln und hab mir heute n bisschen Zeugs dafür gekauft.
> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Ködern aus...ist an den Forellenteichen trotzdem alles erlaubt, obwohl Ködersperrzeit ist oder wie siehts da aus? (Bin das erste Mal an so nem Püffchen)
> Dass eventuell durch den jeweiligen Besitzer der Anlage Einschränkungen gegeben sein können, ist mir klaro...falls dieser keine Einschränkungen hat, dann alle Köder?
> ...




hi,also ich fange am besten forellen,mit sbirolino auf der hauptschnur dann eine gummi perle,wirbel mit knotenlos und darauf 10 bis 12 forellenhaken mit 1,20m vorfach.am vorfach ne kleine blei kugel ungefähr 30-40 cm vor dem haken,und als köder dann gelben,orangenen oder hell grünen power bait,so fange ich immer am besten.oder halt zum schleppen die selbe metohde nur das am haken vorfach noch ein kleines blinker plättchen ist ca.5cm vor dem haken,köder halt wieder power bait.10-20 forellen sind so meistens drinn,hoffe ich konnte ein bisschen helfen!!! #h  #h  #h


----------



## theundertaker (16. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dankääää  Jetzt hab ich nur rosafarbenen und weiß-schwarzen Teig...hmpf  Ich versuchs einfach damit...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## speedfreack (16. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Dankääää  Jetzt hab ich nur rosafarbenen und weiß-schwarzen Teig...hmpf  Ich versuchs einfach damit...
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


 

wenn sie beissen werden sie auch darauf beissen,würde versuchen nur von dem weißen teig raus zu bekommen und den mit dem rosafarbenen verkneten solte ungefahr die gleiche menge sein. sag bescheid obs geklappt hat deanke gruss


----------



## Udo561 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
war heute auch mal wieder am Vereinsweiher , zwei Karpfen und eine Schleie.
Da kann man nicht meckern ,
Gruß udo


----------



## alex-racer (16. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi udo

bekommt man bei euch auch tagesscheine für die  Vereinsweiher ?


gruß alex


----------



## Udo561 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja , an der Tanke in Well , ich glaube 6 Euro , wochenscheine 15 Euro
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hier mal ein paar Bildchen . nich großes , aber immerhin Fisch :q
Gruß Udo
geht nicht , scheiß Wlan hier in NL


----------



## alex-racer (16. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ok danke für die info, komme ich dich demnächst mal besuchen am weiher :m

gruß alex


----------



## Udo561 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

jetzt hoffendlich ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

petri zu dem tollen Fang! Forallem die Schelie! echt ein super Tier!
Naja, jetzt haste jedes Foto mindestens 3 mal drin, aber jetzt sehn wirs auch ;-)

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja , sorry , hier auf dem Campingplatz habe ich immer Wlan Probleme .
Kabel zu lang  
Gruß Udo


----------



## krauthi (17. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ja , an der Tanke in Well , ich glaube 6 Euro , wochenscheine 15 Euro
> Gruß Udo


  und demnächst  hört man dich hier wieder jammern :q das    auf einmal   so viele neue  angler bei dir am gewässer   erscheinen #q


----------



## Udo561 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ne du , am Vereisweiher ist mir das egal da C&R vorgeschrieben ist und auch sehr streng kontroliert wird.
Werden dann ja keine Fische entnommen und durch die Tageskarten kommt Geld in die Kasse :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (19. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Außerdem nerven die Kommentare von Krauthi langsam! #q

Jeder der hier Fänge postet oder positiv über ein Gewässer schreibt riskiert eine höhere aktivität an dem Gewässer.
Und? Wenn ichs nicht möchte, sprech ich nicht drüber. 

Wenn Udo uns gewisse Informationen nicht vorenthält, 
macht er das bewusst und braucht nicht ständig auf die "Gefahr" die damit verbunden ist hingewisen werden. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
na ja , ich kann Krauthi schon verstehen.
Aber am Vereinweiher ist das ja etwas anderes , ich gönne jedem seinen  Fisch da sie eh zurück gesetzt werden müssen.
Und je mehr Tageskarten verkauft werden je mehr Geld kommt in die Kasse  was folglich auch mehr Besatz bedeutet.

In der Maas sieht das schon anders aus , wenn jeder Angler seinen  gefangenen Fisch zurück setzen würde , oder zumindest nicht mehr als  2  oder 3 Fische im Monat entnehmen würde dann wäre mir das auch egal wenns  an " meinem " Spot voll werden würde, Fisch wäre dann ja trotzdem  genügend da.
Aber leider denken einige Angler anders darüber, denen ist es egal ob es  in Zukunft auch noch Fisch in der Maas gibt.
Daher gibt es von mir auch keine Fangmeldungen mehr die , die Maas oder  das Leukermeer betreffen.
Und wer meint einfach mal auf gut Glück ans Leukermeer zu fahren , bitte  , nur nicht enttäuscht sein wenn nicht ein Fisch gefangen wird |supergri

Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (19. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo,

klar, verstehen kann ich die Aussage von krauthi auch.
Das ganze Thema wurde ja mehrfach ausgiebig diskutiert und leuchtet auch jedem "denkenden Menschen" ein! 

Ich finde diese Zwischenposts aber einfach nur nervig! 
(Meine Meinung!)

Es gibt Leute die sich immer nur melden um solche "Kommentare" abzugeben. |gr:

Selbiges gibt es bei C&R Diskussionen und grundsätzlich wenn ein Neuling nach ner guten Stelle fragt! #d

Ich meine, bevor man so schreibt/antwortet wie krauthi in diesem Fall, sollte man sich lieber ganz raushalten. Das bringt doch keinen weiter.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (19. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Marcel...gibs auf...du weißt doch, dass krauthi das nicht versteht...  Gibt nur wieder üble Stimmung...dass er selber kein unbeschriebenes Blatt ist, wissen halt auch ein paar Leute...aber is ja auch egal...muss man ja hier nicht ausdiskutieren...das bringt nix...

Also weiter zum Fischen in Holland 

Ich konnte am Sonntag drei Portionsforellen und eine kleine Lachsforelle am Forellenpuff fangen...nicht viel, aber besser als nix...zumals mein erster Tag da war...auf jeden Fall kann man das wiederholen... (wär mir nicht soooo viel Müll passiert, hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch noch ein paar mehr, aber so ist das Leben )

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Udo561 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas,
Glückwunsch , siehste , geht doch #6
Ist nicht so das ganz tolle Fangergebnis , aber immerhin haste schon mal welche gefangen.
Ich bin im Moment auf´s Karpfenangeln gekommen , obwohl im Moment beissen bei mir noch mehr Schleien als Karpfen , ich wach wohl auch was falsch :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (19. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

looool...also gegen ne Schleie hätte ich auch nix...das werde ich demnächst auch mal probieren...n Gewässer dafür kenn ich.

Das mit dem Fangergebnis ist klar...aber wenn du wüsstest, wie das Angeln dort bei mir begann, dann wüssteste auch, warum die Ausbeute relativ mager ist...ich hab mich auf jeden Fall gefreut, zumal die kleine Lachsforelle auch dabei war...fürs erste Mal () hats mir gereicht...

Gruß
Thöööömaaaas ^^

P.S.: Am Samstag wirds besser XD


----------



## krauthi (19. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



MarcelReiners schrieb:


> Ich meine, bevor man so schreibt/antwortet wie krauthi in diesem Fall, sollte man sich lieber ganz raushalten. Das bringt doch keinen weiter.
> 
> Gruß
> Marcel


 
wann und wie oft ich hier zu  etwas schreibe  ist und bleibt meine sache  und wenns dir nicht passt  musst du es ja nicht lesen |supergri


----------



## krauthi (19. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Marcel...gibs auf...du weißt doch, dass krauthi das nicht versteht...  Gibt nur wieder üble Stimmung...dass er selber kein unbeschriebenes Blatt ist, wissen halt auch ein paar Leute...


 
scheinst mein Polizeiliches Führungszeugnis zu kennen :q:q:q


----------



## theundertaker (19. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dass ich hier meine Quellen nicht preisgeben werde, ist ja wohl selbstverständlich =))

Ist so ähnlich wie dieses Kinderspiel "Ich sehe was, was du nicht siehst"...lautet dann nur "Ich weiß was, was du nicht weißt =))

Wie gesagt, lasst uns hier nicht weiter drüber diskutieren, das tut nix zur Sache...krauthi ist nunmal krauthi, genauso wie der Undertaker der Undertaker ist und so weiter und so fort...man kann Leute nicht so einfach ändern und wenn jeder normal wäre, dann wärs ja auch langweilig 

Gruß


----------



## QWERTZ (21. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin Thomas,

schöne Fische, Petri! Hast also Spaß gehabt beim ersten Puffbesuch?! |supergri

_Marcel...gibs auf...du weißt doch, dass krauthi das nicht versteht... _ 

Sorry, hab nicht gewusst, dass krauthi als beratungsresistenter Verbrecher bekannt ist und auch noch stolz drauf ist. Werde in Zukunft über seine sinnlosen Posts hinweg sehen! #6


Warst Du in den letzten Wochen mal zum Feedern in Holland?
Oder bleibst Du lieber erst einmal bei Deinen Forellen?:l
Und Udo, das mit den Schleien ist wohl ehr ein Luxusproblem oder? Sind doch tolle Fische die Schleien! Viel Glück weiterhin bei Deiner Karpfenpirsch!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Marcel ,
na ja , bin ja zurfrieden , aber ich möchte auch gerne mal was größeres  als Babykarpfen oder Schleien fangen.
Bin ab morgen früh wieder in NL , dann gehts direkt wieder zum See auf  Karpfen und ich bin mir fast sicher das es diesmal mit den größeren  klappt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (21. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo,

na dann viel Glück und Petri!! :m

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## nixone23 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Grüßt euch,

hätte da mal ne Frage in die Runde und zwar....wollte ich dieses Jahr in "Nijmegen" , liegt im Osten der Niederlande in der Provinz Gelderland, Nähe der Grenze zur deutschen Region Niederrhein, Spinnangeln. Bräuchte eure Hilfe in sachen Angelerlaubnis bzw. Angelschein für diese Region, wo ich diese bekommen kann. Hab schon gehört von einem Viss-Pass, ist das richtig? 

Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus an euch!!!#6


----------



## Udo561 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja danke , bleibt mir z.Z. ja nichts anderes übrig , bin auch froh wenn  ich wieder mit der Spinnrute los kann.
Aber auf Karpfen macht auch Spaß , ist immer ein geiles Gefühl wenn der  Bissanzeiger piept :q 
Werde es am Samstag auch mal auf Karpfen in der Maas versuchen , da müssten ja genug drin sein.
Mal 2 Tage anfüttern und dann mal sehen was sich so ergibt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (21. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@nixone23:

Informiere dich erst einmal auf dieser Homepage:
www.*angeln-in-den-niederlanden*.de/

Hier sollten eigentlich alle Deine Fragen beantwortet werden.
Sollten noch konkrete Fragen aufkommen, kannst Du diese ja hier stellen. Dann wirst Du sicher sofort Antworten erhalten! :m

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (21. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja Udo, da hast Du wohl recht. Wir müsssen die Schonzeit ja irgendwie überbrücken. Ich habe schon mehr Stahlvorfächer vorgebunden als ich in 2010 verbraten kann... :q

Alle Köderboxen sind gereinigt und neu sortiert, Drillinge ausgetauscht etc.  Auch die Combos stehen fertig moniert bereit...|bigeyes

Jetzt muss es nur noch Juni werden! #6
Ist ja auch nicht mehr soooo lange..:c

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Marcel,
ich wollte es auch schon schreiben , aber die Seite kann man z.Z. nicht aufrufen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (21. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Oh, darauf hab ich jetzt gar nicht geachtet.
Die hat doch bislang immer funktioniert... 

Kennt Ihr/Du denn noch ne andere Seite wo alle Informationen zusammengetragen wurden?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Marcel ,
hier kannst du mal suchen , da sind einige interessante Links bei.
Gruß Udo 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=46334


----------



## QWERTZ (21. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo,

Danke für die schnelle Info, aber die altbekannte Seite geht jetzt auch wieder! :m

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (21. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Joa...war ganz lustig das Forellenangeln...bin am Wochenende wahrscheinlich wieder da...demnächst werde ich auf jeden Fall wieder Feedern fahren...eventuell schon an dem Wochenende drauf...aber entscheide mich immer spontan kurz vorher...am Wochenende werd ich diesmal die großen Lachsforellen rauslöffeln =)

Und nach der Schonzeit werd ich wieder dem Zander mit totem KöFi auf die Schuppen rücken...dieses Jahr will ich mehr als nur einen einzigen


----------



## nixone23 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@marcelreiners: ich danke dir erstmal für den link.....der funktioniert zwar gerade nicht, aber vielleicht geht er ja bald wieder......ansonsten sind die anderen links fast alle auf niederländisch, was meine Fragen zum beantworten etwas erschweren...mal schauen


----------



## theundertaker (22. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@nixone: Es gibt auch Wochenendscheine und ich meine auch Wochenkarten...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## QWERTZ (22. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas,

na dann viel Erfolg bei der Forellenpirsch! #6
Willst Du nach der Schonzeit wirklich stationär mit KöFi auf Zander gehen? Hat die Spinnrute Urlaub? :q

@Nixone23:
Ja, dass die Seite gestern kurzzeitig offline war hattenwir ja schon gemerkt. Sollte jetzt aber wieder gehen! Die Seite ist auf Deutsch und beinhaltet so gut wie alle Informationen die wichtig für Dich sind.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (22. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nene...nix Urlaub mit der Spinnrute...ich bin dann meistens bis 10 Uhr morgens am Ansitzen...manchmal auch nur bis 9 Uhr und danach gehts dann mit der Spinne weiter  manchmal danach auch feedern  ich meld mich schon bei dir, wenn feedern oder ansitzen ansteht und dann kannste dir überlegen, ob du Bock hast  Und wenn ich spinnen fahre kriegste natürlich auch ne kurze SM-S


----------



## QWERTZ (22. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Alles klar, ist ja auch noch ein bißchen Zeit bis zur Raubfischzeit. 
Kannst ja Beschied sagen, wenn Du Brassen :värgen fährst, würde mich da sicher auch mal anschließen. 

Irgendwie müssen wir die Zeit ja rum kriegen! :m

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (24. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

von heute:

Lachsforelle: 50 cm; nach dem Ausnehmen und ohne Kopf noch 3 kg Fisch (mit Gräten)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jogibaer1996 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wow! petri! schöne forellen! Sind die aus der Maas?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## theundertaker (25. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nee...


----------



## Udo561 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> wow! petri! schöne forellen! Sind die aus der Maas?
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi



Hi,
obwohl es in der Maas auch Forellen gibt , allerdings nur sehr wenige , in den letzten 15 Jahren habe ich 3 fangen können.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (26. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Na dann fangen wir die Forellen halt am Forellenpuff und setzen die in die Maas XD Dann gibts irgendwann vielleicht mehr von denen... ^^


----------



## Udo561 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
seltsamerweise waren meine gefangenen alle Regenbogenforellen , die müssen ja irgendwann mal besetzt worden sein.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (26. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nee...ich glaube mal, die kommen teilweise auch aus der Schwalm und so...da sind doch Forellen drin...


----------



## micha1581 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

könnten auch aus der Rur sein. da sind damals auch Refos besetzt worden.


----------



## QWERTZ (26. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen zusammen,

die Schwalm wird vom HSV ausschließlich mit Bachforellen besetzt...
Allerdings gibts ne Zucht kurz vor der Grenze, da gelangen immer wieder ungewollt Regenbogner in die Schwalm. Hab auch schon ein paar fangen können. Allerdings immer in der Schwalm selbt, in der Maas hab ich noch keine gesehen/gefangen. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
die Regenbogenforellen waren nicht groß , so um die 25 - 30 cm , aber weitaus kräftiger als die Forellen die man in Puff fängt.
Wäre vielleicht mal interessant geziehlt auf Forelle in der Maas zu angeln.
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (26. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo,

ja, interessant wäre das sicher, aber auf Dauer auch langweilig.
Ich fische jetzt schon ein paar Jahre an der Maas und hab immer die Barsch-Combo dabei. Mit dem Tackle würde ich ja auch auf Forelle gehen und ich hab noch keine gefangen! 

Du angelst ja nun wirklich viel, und hast ja auch erst wenige Exemplare in den Jahren gefangen. #c

Oder wie würdest Du in der Maas gezielt auf Forelle gehen? 
Jetzt komm mir nicht mit dem fiesen Forellenteig! |krach: |supergri

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Marcel ,
ja , würde ich , aber eben nur an Mündungsstellen von Bächen oder anderen Zuläufen.
Ich war von der Kraft der Forellen begeistert , das war etwas ganz anderes als die Forellen die man in Teichanlagen fängt.
Na ja , geziehlt mag langweilig sein , da magst du Recht haben , aber so als Beifang mehr als interessant.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (26. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich werds am We nochmal im Puff probieren...wenn die wieder schei*e besetzen oder so, dann wars das fürs Erste...dann werd ich mich wieder den Seen oder Kanälen zuwenden...


----------



## MissZander (26. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey @ all 

Hallo ich möchte am Wochenende mal nachts an der Maas in Roermond angeln fahren, und wollte mal rum hören wie die strömung im moment ist und ob es sich lohnt einen nacht ansitz zu starten #c Die köder auswahl ist natürlich beschränkt aber denke mit maden kriegt man ja auch denn ein oder anderen fisch an land :m

Wer kann mir sagen wie es zur zeit mit der strömung in der maas aussieht  |kopfkrat und was fisch mässig zur zeit in beiss laune ist ??

Lg Angie :vik:


----------



## theundertaker (26. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo antwortet bestimmt schon


----------



## Udo561 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
nee , da bekommste mich nicht mehr hin , war das letzte mal vor ein paar Jahren .
Dann lieber auf Karpfen, Schleie und Co. , kostet nichts und man fängt auch reichlich.
Aber ich wünsche dir viel Glück ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



MissZander schrieb:


> Hey @ all
> 
> Hallo ich möchte am Wochenende mal nachts an der Maas in Roermond angeln fahren, und wollte mal rum hören wie die strömung im moment ist und ob es sich lohnt einen nacht ansitz zu starten #c Die köder auswahl ist natürlich beschränkt aber denke mit maden kriegt man ja auch denn ein oder anderen fisch an land :m
> 
> ...



Hi Angie ,
ohne dir was zu wollen , aber Nachts alleine an die Maas ??
Wenn ich Nachtangele dann nur bewaffnet , ohne Witz jetzt.
Schau das du jemanden mitnimmst , ist sonst wirklich zu gefährlich.
Auf Made geht Brasse und Rotauge immer , besser ist noch ein vorgeschalteter Futterkorb.
Mit etwas Glück beisst auch schon Karpfen.
Strömung und Wasserstand ist ok , aber gestern trieb viel Treibholz auf der Maas .
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (26. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ach...is irgendwie mal was anderes...demnächst wird das aber wieder eingestellt, da es ja ziemlich teuer ist und der Raubfisch in nem Monat wieder frei wird...außerdem kann man die Friedfische ja auch mal nerven...mit nettem Futterchen und kleinem Haken...der Besuch im FoPu dieses We ist wahrscheinlich vorerst der letzte...

Sie fährt doch hoffentlich nicht alleine?? Das würde ich auch nicht unbedingt machen...gibt schon paar komische Figuren am Wasser...Nimm dein Männchen mit oder so...


----------



## MissZander (26. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nene jungs alleine fahre ich nicht 

Ja das mit dem treib holz habe ich erwartet, die idee mit futterkorb ist gar nicht mal verkehrt, kenne es aus denn vor jahren schon das dann in der maas alles rum treibt was da nicht hingehört... :vdachte ich versuche es in der nähe von schleusen die ja abends zu sind und es somit da ja eigentlich ruhig sein sollte


----------



## MissZander (26. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo deine aussage  Mit etwas Glück beisst auch schon Karpfen wundert mich schon weil habe noch nie gesehen das jemand einen karpfen aus der maas geholt hat, nicht mal als beifang ist mir einer endgegen gekommen #c Glaube auch das ein gezielter ansitz mit bolies weniger erfolg bringt aber vieleicht irre ich mich auch da....


----------



## QWERTZ (27. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Marcel ,
> ja , würde ich , aber eben nur an Mündungsstellen von Bächen oder anderen Zuläufen.
> Ich war von der Kraft der Forellen begeistert , das war etwas ganz anderes als die Forellen die man in Teichanlagen fängt.
> Na ja , geziehlt mag langweilig sein , da magst du Recht haben , aber so als Beifang mehr als interessant.
> Gruß Udo




Morgen Udo!!

Also ich habe früher viel auf Zander und Barsch geangelt und zwar genau da wo früher die Schwalm in die Mass geflossen ist. Nicht einmal dort, direkt an der Mündung habe ich Forellen gefangen. |rolleyes

Aber Du hast schon recht! Interessant wär es auf jeden Fall und Spaß machen die "ausgewilderten" Forellen allemal. Gerade die BaFos in der Schwalm sind richtige Akrobaten im Drill! :m

@MissZander: Willkommen im Thread! :m
Doch da hat der Udo schon recht, es gibt genug Karpfen in der Maas. Kann man schon gezielt befischen, auch mit Boilies. Aber mit nem Allroundköder wie Wurm/Made macht es deutlich mehr Spaß! Da wirst Du sicher mehr fangen...wenn auch nicht nur Karpfen. |supergri

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@MissZander

Hi,
schau mal auf den Niederländischen Seiten , in der Maas wurden schon  Rekordkarpfen gefangen.
Aber die Karpfenangler machen ja noch mehr Geheimnisse aus ihren Spots  als die Raubfischangler |supergri

Selbst beim Stippangeln passiert es ab und zu das man einen ( kleineren ) Karpfen fängt.
Früher gab es im Touristenbüro in Roermond eine Gewässerkarte , da waren die zu fangenden Fischarten eingezeichnet , so konnte man geziehlt an diesen Stellen auf Zielfisch angeln.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (27. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich weiß auch nicht, wo man Karpfen an der Maas fangen kann...noch nie irgendwo in Holland n Karpfen gefangen...


----------



## he_ad (28. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wenn mann lange genug mit tauwurm an der maas angelt und das nicht nur bei schoenwetter fängt man auch nen karpfen......
stellen .... am besten weit weg von allen anderen....und is immer gut wenn man viele grosse brassen  fängt... wo die sind sind auch karfpen....
mfg head


----------



## Udo561 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
heute noch mit einem Kollegen gesprochen der schon einige Karpfen in der Maas gefangen hat.
Allerdings sagte er mir man müsste zuvor 3 Tage anfüttern , aber dann hat man sehr gute Chancen auf einen Karpfen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ,
ich wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende und viel Spaß am Wasser , mache mich gleich mal auf den Weg nach NL .
Könnte sein das ich von da aus nicht ins Forum komme ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (29. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Alles klar Udo,

dann viel Spaß beim Karpfen ärgern und Petri!!#6

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (29. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey, von mir auch ein schönes Wochenende, falls du das noch lesen solltest


----------



## speedfreack (30. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi,wollte mir 2 neue ruten zum angeln auf zander holen,(zum ansitz,auf grund mit köfi,für die maas) sollte 3,30m aber auch genug wurfgewicht haben (die ich bis jetzt habe,haben bis 50g das ist aber zu wenig für die strömung manchmal) sollte aber trotzdem nicht zu schwer in der hand liegen,und preislich nicht zu teuer sein.hoffe mir kann jemand was empfehlen!danke schon mal!


----------



## Udo561 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich bin drin ;-))
Heute morgen in knapp 3 Stunden 10 Schleien  !!!
Eben nochmal ne Stunde und nochmals 4 Schleien .
Die größte heute morgen war 68 cm :vik:
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So bringe mein Boot morgen ins Wasser dann sind es noch 28 Tage bis zum ersten Zander.


----------



## Udo561 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
na dann , meins liegt schon gut 3 Wochen im Wasser , aber leider bringt das nicht viel außer mal ne Runde zu fahren ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (30. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mein Boot liegt bestimmt auch irgendwo im Wasser...ich muss es nur noch finden und kaufen XD


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ja ist ja nicht nur das fahren muss auch Stellen suchen,Veränderungen am Boot testen usw. Die Hot spots einzeichnen wird viel Arbeit machen.


----------



## Udo561 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas,
angeln ohne Boot ist wie poppen ohne Frau :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Mein Boot liegt bestimmt auch irgendwo im Wasser...ich muss es nur noch finden und kaufen XD


 
habe noch eins ist bei Ebay drin Dreikieler


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wie sieht es eigentlich mit Grundeln aus soviel wie am Rhein.


----------



## theundertaker (30. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke Udo  Kann mir leider kein Bötchen leisten =( Bin n armer Schlucker


----------



## Udo561 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ach , was soll ich denn sagen ,bin mit 39 in Rente gegangen , meinste bei mir siehts besser aus .
Bin ja schon froh das ich so ein kleines Schlauchboot habe , aber besser als nix.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> wie sieht es eigentlich mit Grundeln aus soviel wie am Rhein.



Hi,
nee , in der Maas zumindest nicht , aber je nach dem wo du da angelst haste ne Brassenplage :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## he_ad (30. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ udo 
Sauber !!! 


@speedfreack
Gute ruten kosten nunmal  etwas mehr geld.....
nur!!!! nicht jede teure rute is gleichzeitig ne gut rute#d
liegt viel am angler und seinen gewohnheiten .....
in diesem sinne....
ab in den angelladen deines vertrauens:q
mfg  
head


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> nee , in der Maas zumindest nicht , aber je nach dem wo du da angelst haste ne Brassenplage :q
> Gruß Udo


 
Danke Udo für dein Feedback


----------



## Udo561 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen , wünsche euch viel Spaß am Wasser , bin jetzt auch mal wieder unterwegs , Schleien und Karpfen ärgern.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
so , wieder zurück , nicht so geil wie gestern , aber ein paar Schleien und einen Karpfen habe ich gefangen .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Habakuk (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Jungs, 
*habe heute um 11:30 meinen Sportbootführerschein - Binnen nach bestandener Prüfung erhalten*. Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Böötchen. Muss dazu noch den Eigentümer des Hauses davon überzeugen, dass ich einen Teil seiner Garage als Abstellplatz nutzen kann. AH habe ich ja schon vor 1 Monat eingebaut. Bin voll heiß, mal sehen wann ich das erste Mal mit eigenem Boot ans Wasser komme. 

@Udo
Wo fängst du denn die Schleien? Im Hafen bei euch oder im Strom? Ist der Hafen wieder "sauber"?


----------



## Udo561 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Sebastian,
na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch .
Wenn du ein Boot hast klappt das auch mit Zander und Hecht , wirst sehen  ist zum Uferangeln ein deutlicher Vorteil.

Die Karpfen und Schleien fange ich bei uns im Vereissee , die letzten  Wochen hatte ich unzählige fangen können .

Wir haben hier bei uns jetzt eine komplett neue Hafenanlage , weit über 100 Stegplätze .
Aber das Wasser ist immer noch so trüb , die sind ja noch am baggern.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Habakuk (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wow, was für schöne Schleien! Bei uns sind die sehr rar geworden. Womit fängst du die? Kleine Mistwürmer? Wundert mich dass du da keine Brassen fängst. Ah schön wäre es jetzt am Wasser *träum.


----------



## Udo561 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Sebastian , nee , Wurm ist doch z.Z. hier verboten , fast alle nur auf bearbeitete Pellets .
Bin morgen früh gleich nochmal los , will endlich mal einen etwas größeren Karpfen fangen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Habakuk schrieb:


> Wundert mich dass du da keine Brassen fängst.



Hi Sebastian ,
doch , Brassen fange ich auch , bleibt leider nicht aus , aber das sind Monster :q
Ich mach mal Bilder von den nächsten Brassen , das sind echte Schwergewichte 
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi Udo,
da hast du aber mal wieder voll zugeschlagen. echt schöne Fische! 
Petri!!

vg


----------



## Udo561 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
Danke , na ja , irgendwie muss ich die paar Wochen Schonzeit ja nutzen ,  den Rest vom Jahr werde ich wohl keinen Friedfisch mehr fangen 
So , bin dann gleich auch mal wieder am Wasser , möchte dieses Jahr auf  weit über 200 Tage kommen. #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
so , wieder da , Sauwetter , aber 3 gute Schleien und ne fette Brasse .
Gruß Udo


----------



## joeundangel (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,
Hab endlich mal wieder die Zeit ins Forum zu schauen.
Ich habe vor demnächst öfter in Roermond angeln zu gehen .
Ich habe seit einer Woche ein Segelboot bei Hermus Watersport liegen und mir auch schon den Vispas geholt.Jetzt möchte ich demnächst dann mit meiner Süssen eine Runde segeln und danach auch angeln ode rmit Junior nur angeln .Mal sehen wie es sich anbietet. 
Meine Fragen nun :
Wo kann sind auf dem See Plas Hatenboer die fängisten Stellen?
Welche Köder sind erlaubt ? Ich habe mir zwar alles durchgelesen was den Fang in Roemond angeht .Aber auf verschiedenen Seiten heißt es einmal Köder bis 2,5 cm und auf einer anderen Seite lese ich alles an Köder ausser lebende Tiere natürlich .Was ist denn jetzt die Richtlinie 
Vielen Dank für die Auskunft


----------



## powermike1977 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

saubere fische. hier in m'tricht habe ich auch schon lange keine mehr gesehen.
gruss und schoenen sonntach!


----------



## Udo561 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



joeundangel schrieb:


> Welche Köder sind erlaubt ? Ich habe mir zwar alles durchgelesen was den Fang in Roemond angeht .Aber auf verschiedenen Seiten heißt es einmal Köder bis 2,5 cm und auf einer anderen Seite lese ich alles an Köder ausser lebende Tiere natürlich .Was ist denn jetzt die Richtlinie
> Vielen Dank für die Auskunft



Hi, hier steht doch alles, *Sperrzeit Ködersorten  *
  (
 In der Zeit vom *1. April bis  zum letzten Samstag im Mai ** ist es verboten mit folgenden Ködern zu  angeln:


Wurm oder Wurmimitationen,
Fischfetzen  (ungeachtet der Größe),
Schlachterzeugnissen,
Kunstködern  aller Art, mit Ausnahme der Kunstfliege, kleiner als 2,5 cm,
totem  Köderfisch
Gruß Udo


----------



## joeundangel (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Udo,
danke für die Info.
Man kann aber besser noch mal einen Erfahrenen fragen.
Ich bin vielleicht übervorsichtig und zudem hab ich das wohl falsch verstanden , so wie es im weißen Buch steht.
So wie du geschrieben hast macht es Sinn.
Ich konnte mir auch nicht vorstellen das man nicht mit Wobblern ,Spinnern und den anderen guten Ködern angeln darf.
Hast du Erfahrungen in der Gegend um Roermond.
Genauer gesagt in den Massplassen um Hatenboer.
http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&um...ocal_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBgQnwIwAA

Mfg Joe


----------



## Udo561 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Joe,
da werden sich die Jungs noch melden die um Roermond angeln .
ich bin ca. 40 Km weiter Flußabwärts.

Ich hatte früher auf dem Hatenboer meinen WoWa stehen , ist aber schon Jahre her.
Ja , da gibt es einige gute Angelstellen , aber als erstes solltest du dir ein Echolot zulegen , wenn du schon ein Boot hast macht das Sinn.
Als Bootsangler herhöst du deine Chancen um ein vielfaches .

Gruß Udo


----------



## joeundangel (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hab ich schon bestellt,
Ist mir sonst auch zu kriminell nahe ans Ufer zu fahren ohne Echolot.
Ist auch ein Fishfinder dabei mal sehen ob der was taugt.


----------



## Habakuk (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo, wo ist denn die fette Brasse die du auf einem Bild versprochen hast? Würde ich gerne mal sehen, damit mein Neid noch größer wird. Schleien zu fangen hier bei uns wird immern schwieriger, und du fängst eine nach der anderen. #6 Wenn das bei dir so mit den Zandern sein wir dieses Jahr, dann aber hallo!!


----------



## theundertaker (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Will das Bild von der Monsterbrasse 1m+ auch sehen XD 
@Udo


War heute mit meinem Frauchen und dc1981 im Forellenpuff:


----------



## jogibaer1996 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin,

Petri! Tolle fische!
wo warste denn im puff?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
na das sieht doch super aus , Räucherofen an und die Dinger da rein.
Gruß Udo


----------



## dc1981 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

war stellenweise auch schon anstrengend |bigeyes

irgendwie hatten wir glück gehabt.
gegenüber die waren schön leicht angesäuert.
hatten glaub ich nur insgesamt 3. oder 4 forellen.

naja trotz dem wetter war es lustig.


----------



## Udo561 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
da habt ihr ja echt Glück gehabt , oder wars Können ? 
Wenn man schon in einen Forellenpuff fährt muss es sich auch lohnen , kostet ja doch einiges .

Aber glaub mal , ich bin froh auch genug zu fangen ohne in den Puff zu fahren :q

Gruß Udo


----------



## dc1981 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wenn man es mal macht ist es ok. Ansonsten ist es echt teuer. Ist aber mal eine erfahrung wert. Fopu wird ja vieleicht auch nur 2-3mal im jahr gemacht. Grüße daniel


----------



## Udo561 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich bin ja früher( vor ca. 5 Jahren ) auch ab und zu mal gefahren , aber da kostete die Tageskarte 10 Euro , Halbtags nur 5 Euro.
Da konnte mal eben Nachmittags für 3 Stündchen ein paar Forellen angeln , heute kostet die Karte 20 Euro.
Und da ich selber keinen Fisch esse , nee , immer nur für andere Forellen fangen und dann auch noch räuchern , dazu habe ich keine Lust mehr.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wir waren einfach gut  Muss auf jeden Fall nochmal wiederholt werden...das macht echt Laune...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Udo561 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ,
bin dann auch mal am Wasser , wünsche euch einen schönen Tag .
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Auch einen schönen Tag, Udo!
Petri Heil...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Udo561 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas ,
 in 4 Stunden 6 Schleien |supergri
Ein großer Karpfen hatte sich kurz vorm Kecher verabschiedet.
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo,

#r , sechs Schleien in vier Stunden! 
Das ist schon geil!

Das mal ein Karpfen ausschlitzt kommt halt vor.
Und tut Dir bei dem Ergebniss auch nicht weh, oder? |rolleyes

Viel Spaß noch und Petri Heil!

Gruß
Marcel

PS: Hast Du nicht auch so ein "Mist-Wetter" wie wir? ;+


----------



## Udo561 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Marcel ,
letzte Woche hatte ich in ein paar Stunden über 10 Schleien ;-)
Vielleicht lag es auch an der Hakengröße , ich kenne mich mit der Karpfenangelei doch nicht aus , hatte einen 6er Haarhaken drauf ,sind die zu klein für 20 Pfund Karpfen ? 

Wetter ist hier auch nicht anders , hat die ganze Nacht inkl. heute Vormittag geregnet .
Im Moment hat es mal aufgehört , mal sehen , werde heute Nachmittag nochmal ans Wasser.

Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hui...Udo the Catcher hat wieder zugeschlagen...  Alter, du hast ja wohl coole Gewässer bei dir da oben 

Naja, irgendwann werd ich auch mal ne Schleie dran kriegen


----------



## QWERTZ (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Zitat TheUndertaker:

Naja, irgendwann werd ich auch mal ne Schleie dran kriegen [/QUOTE]




Klar Thomas, beim Spinnen im Rücken gehakt! 
Ich sag nur "Brassen"! #6


Das Karpfenangeln ist auch nicht ganz mein Ding Udo! Kenne mich daher auch nicht so gut aus. Denke aber wenn Du gezielt auf große Karpfen von 20 Pfund und mehr angeln gehst, darf der Haken schon ne Nummer größer ausfallen.

Was die Schleien dazu sagen, ist wieder ne andere Sache! #c

Viel Glück noch heute Nachmittag und hoffentlich trockenes Wetter!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Muahahahahahaaaa  Ich versteh schon Spaß, keine Sorge 

Ist ja nicht so, dass ich noch nie eine gefangen habe...hab ich auch schon mal als ich noch ein kleiner Junge war


----------



## QWERTZ (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Aha, und? Auch auf Wobbler? |supergri
Oder doch GuFi? 

Wäre ja auch schlecht, wenn wir und nicht ein wenig ärgern dürften. Spaß muss sein! #6

Aber der Udo hat da echt schöne Gewässer an seinem zweiten Wohnsitz! Da kann man schon neidisch werden. Vor allem hat er auch die Zeit um sie intensiv zu beangeln. |rolleyes

Nicht so wie wir, hier und da mal ein Tag am Wochenende oder ne STunde in der Dämmerung.
Der ist ja mehr auf dem Wasser als so macher Guide! |bigeyes

Weiter so Udo!#6

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
so , auch wieder zurück .
Hatte heute insgesammt 9 Schleien , 4 kleinere Karpfen und ne dicke fette Brasse.
Morgen früh gehts weiter ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ,
so , bin dann mal wieder am Wasser , wünsche euch einen erfolgreichen Tag , bis später mal ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
und wieder zurück .
Hatte 4 Schleien und eine sehr schön gezeichnete Brasse.
Jetzt erst mal Frühstücken , ein wenig um die Freundin kümmern und heute Nachmittag gehts dann nochmal ans Wasser.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Heute mit einer Rute am Forellenpuff: 9 Forellen...


----------



## Udo561 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ,
Thomas , man , Forellenpuff ist was für Weicheier |supergri
Such dir an der Maas oder an den Plaasen ein ruhiges Plätzchen , da beissen die Fische genau so gut #6
Ich bin dann auch mal wieder unterwegs ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dann bin ich halt n Weichei...hab grad ne "Macht-Spaß-Phase" 
Nächsten Monat gehts endlich wieder auf Zander & co.


----------



## Udo561 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
und wieder zurück , leider nur einen Fisch .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> und wieder zurück , leider nur einen Fisch .
> Aber dafür mal einen Karpfen den man auch vorzeigen kann |supergri
> Und das besste , gefangen mit meiner Speedmaster 270 XH , 0,15 geflochtene Power Pro
> Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Du Stänkerfritze  Schöner Karpiiii....Petriii Udo

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Udo561 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas,
ich stänkere doch nicht 
Man , aber du kannst doch angeln , da fängst du doch auch am See oder in der maas etwas , macht doch viel mehr Spaß als so ein paar eingesetzten blöden Forellen nachzustellen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen zusammen!

Geiler Karpfen, Udo! Sieht echt fein aus! #6
Macht an der Spinnrute bestimmt mächtig Spaß!

Auch Dir Petri zu Deinen Forellen Thomas! #6
Auch wenn Sie ausgehungert auf Deinen Köder gewartet haben. |bla:

Ich bin auch nicht der "Puff-Liebhaber"!|rolleyes
Aber jedem das Seine und 9 Forellen kaufen, wäre sicher teurer gewesen! 


Viel Erfolg noch, Udo!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



MarcelReiners schrieb:


> Geiler Karpfen, Udo! Sieht echt fein aus! #6
> Macht an der Spinnrute bestimmt mächtig Spaß!
> Viel Erfolg noch, Udo!
> Gruß
> Marcel



Hi Marcel ,
Danke , ich habe für heute fertig 
Ich dachte ja das klappt so ohne Probleme mit der Spinnrute , aber war doch ein harter Kampf.
Ich muss mir jetzt doch ein paar Karpfenruten zulegen.
Hatte bei eBay so ein Set gesehen , 2 Ruten in 360 inkl. Rollen , Rot Pot und 2 Bissanzeiger für 99 Euro.
Ok , das kann nichts gescheites sein , aber bestimmt besser als mit einer Spinnrute auf Karpfen und Schleie zu angeln.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Torsten (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


>


 
Petri Heil Udo zu den Karpfen. lass noch ein Paar Fische für die anderen Angler überig 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Udo561 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Torsten ,
danke .
Hier bei uns am See besteht doch C&R Pflicht , die schwimmen alle wieder ;-)
Ich muss mir unbedingt neue Ruten kaufen , Karpfenangeln macht mehr spaß als ich dachte ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## Torsten (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Torsten ,
> danke .
> Hier bei uns am See besteht doch C&R Pflicht , die schwimmen alle wieder ;-)
> Ich muss mir unbedingt neue Ruten kaufen , Karpfenangeln macht mehr spaß als ich dachte ;-)
> Gruß Udo


 

ja Udo da gebe ich dir Recht das du so schöne Fische wie diesen Karpfen wieder zurück setzt.ich würd die Karpfen in der Größenordnung auch wieder zurück setzen,das wäre zu schade solch einen Fisch zu töten

MfG Torsten


----------



## Udo561 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
bei mir darf eh jeder Fisch wieder schwimmen , den letzten Fisch den ich entnommen habe war ne Forelle und das ist schon Jahre her ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## Torsten (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei mir darf eh jeder Fisch wieder schwimmen , den letzten Fisch den ich entnommen habe war ne Forelle und das ist schon Jahre her ;-)
> Gruß Udo


 
ich selber schlachte auch nicht jeden Fisch ab. bei mir bekommen die meisten Fische auch wieder ihre Freiheit #6

MfG Torsten


----------



## Habakuk (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*@UDO*

C&R PFLICHT - das müsste es auch bei uns geben. Dann hätten wir alle was davon. Das was in NL diesbezüglich abgeht finde ich gut - obwohl ich auch gerne mal einen gut zubereiteten Fisch esse. Aber alles was man fängt abzuschlagen, macht keinen Sinn.

P.S. Die Schleien sind einfach der Hammer!


----------



## Dobby2 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Naja Catch and Releas da bin ich zweigeteilt

Klar nehme ich nicht jeden Fisch mit und auch nur so viel wie mann braucht aber nur Angeln um ein Foto zu machen is mir auch zu blöd


----------



## Udo561 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Dobby2 schrieb:


> Klar nehme ich nicht jeden Fisch mit und auch nur so viel wie mann braucht aber nur Angeln um ein Foto zu machen is mir auch zu blöd



Hi,
na ja , bei uns mag niemand Fisch und selbst wenn wir Fisch mögen würden könnte ich persönlich nie einen in Freiheit gefangenen Fisch abschlagen.
Anders siehts mit den Fischen im Forellenpuff aus , die werden extra gezüchtet , allerdings war ich auch vor ein paar Jahren das letzte mal in solch einem Puff.
An den Bildern finde ich nichts verwerfliches , ich denke mal das es den Fischen nicht schadet.

@ Sebastian 

Ja , bei den Schleien hatte ich die letzten Wochen echt den richtigen Köder , hatte bestimmt über 30 Stück fangen können , fast alle auf ein und den selben Köder 

Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo nicht mehr lange, dann geht es wieder für uns los. Hörst du auch schon, dass die Zander, Hechte, Barsche, Rapfen und Welse nach uns schrein? Mir kribelt es schon in den Fingern. Ich kann es kaum abwarten!


----------



## Udo561 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja , war Sonntag schon mit dem Boot unterwegs und habe mir nur das Wasser angeschaut :q
Einfach nur in Schleichfahrt über die Maas und neue Stellen gesucht.
Aber ich komme im Moment auch ganz gut mit der Ansitzangelei zurecht , zumal ich ja ganz gut fange , wäre mir sonst auch zu langweilig.
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

;-( ich habe leider kein Karpfen (Schleien) reiches Gewässer vor der Haustür. Ich muss mich mit Bachforellen zufrieden geben. Ich geh 1-2 Stunden angel, dann habe ich alle Stellen abgefischt und immer so zwischen 2-5 Bafos


----------



## Dobby2 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich hab mal ne frage an die Profis (also euch)

Wo kann Mann in der nähe von roermond richtig gut vom ufer aus auf Hecht gehen?


----------



## Udo561 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> . Ich geh 1-2 Stunden angel, dann habe ich alle Stellen abgefischt und immer so zwischen 2-5 Bafos



Hi,
ist ja auch nicht schlecht , reicht doch aus um die Schonzeit zu überbrücken #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Dobby2
vergiss das mit den Hechten in Roermond. die darfst du nicht essen sondern nur fotogafieren. in NL muß der Hecht das ganze Jahr zurückgesetzt werden. und das ist ja nicht so deine Sache...


vg


----------



## Udo561 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> @Dobby2
> vergiss das mit den Hechten in Roermond. die darfst du nicht essen sondern nur fotogafieren.
> vg



Hi,
und nur Bilder machen ist blöd :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
bitte beachten , kann sonst teuer werden.
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm


----------



## Hotspot (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> @Dobby2
> vergiss das mit den Hechten in Roermond. die darfst du nicht essen sondern nur fotogafieren. in NL muß der Hecht das ganze Jahr zurückgesetzt werden. und das ist ja nicht so deine Sache...
> 
> 
> vg


 
Hi 

Wenn man sich die Liste von Maas Seen genau ansieht die zur Maas Seen Erlaubnis dazugehört ist dort nur die Entnahme von Aal und Graskarpfen untersagt.Weitere geschützte Fischarten sind Schneider,Bachneunauge,Schmerle,Bitterling,Ellritze,Schnäpel,Wels,Schlammpeitziger,Steinbeisser,Westgroppe,Flussneunauge,Stör
Damit wäre eine Entnahme von Hecht erlaubt.Dagegen ist der Hecht in der Maas selbst geschützt.
Da wir alle Gäste in der Niederlande sind und um ärger zu Vermeiden sollte man doch soweit wie möglich C&R betreiben.


----------



## theundertaker (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nee, ich meine, irgendwo steht, dass ich ganz Limburg die Entnahme von Hechten verboten ist...


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Dobby2 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne frage an die Profis (also euch)
> 
> Wo kann Mann in der nähe von roermond richtig gut vom ufer aus auf Hecht gehen?


 
Vom Ufer aus wird es schwer, aber ich könnte dich guiden (Ich weis hört sich doof an). Ich habe nen GFK Boot (optimal für 2-3 Personen), bestückt mir 2 Alpha-Sitzen und eine weitere Sitzbank am Bug. Außerdem ist ein Echolot von der Marke Hummingbird vorhaben. Radio ( auch für USB-Sticks) kann ich an unseren 8 PS Honda Außenboarder anschließen. Wenn du (falls du das Angebot annimmst) eine Schwimmweste haben willst, kannst du auch eine haben ;-) PS: Kescher usw ist vorhanden. Ich mache dir einen sehr sehr guten Preis. Ich kenne einige Stellen, wo sich die Esox aufhalten. Fanggarantie ist ausgeschlossen, wobei ich fast immer etwas gefangen habe, ob Zander Barsch oder Hecht.


MfG


----------



## Hotspot (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Nee, ich meine, irgendwo steht, dass ich ganz Limburg die Entnahme von Hechten verboten ist...


 
In der Landelijke & Federatieve Lijst van Viswateren 2010-2011-2012 unter Sportvisserij Limburg steht das es verboten ist snoek in Besitz zu haben.Dies gilt allerdings nur für die dort aufgeführten Gewässer.Für die Maassen gelten andere Regelungen die in der seperaten Liste zur Maas Seen Erlaubnis aufgeführt sind. Diese Frage habe ich selbst mit den dort Ortskundigen Fischereiaufsehern abgeklärt.
Ich möchte aber keinen ermutigen alle gefangenen Hechte zu entnehmen,releasen ist jederzeit erlaubt.


----------



## Udo561 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
so weit ich informiert bin ist der Hecht in ganz Limburg geschützt.
Verband / Federatie  Limburg 





 Besondere Bedingungen:


Allgemeine  Bedingungen siehe Seite 2.
Pro Angeltag darf man nicht mehr als  zwei Zander in Besitz haben oder mitnehmen.
Es ist verboten  Hecht in Besitz haben oder mitzunehmen
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ist doch egal, ob er frei oder geschütz ist, denn man setzt Hechte ehhh wieder zurück (zumindestens ich). Zum essen sind sie doch eh nicht geeignet, wegen der y-Gräten. Also: messen, Foto machen, releasen. Die Holländer sehen es nicht gerne, wenn Fische entnommen werden! Nachvolziehbar oder? Von meiner Seite her hoffe ich trotzdem, dass er geschützt ist, denn manche Angler können diese Gedanken nicht nachvolziehen (siehe Galery)!


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Hotspot schrieb:


> In der Landelijke & Federatieve Lijst van Viswateren 2010-2011-2012 unter Sportvisserij Limburg steht das es verboten ist snoek in Besitz zu haben.Dies gilt allerdings nur für die dort aufgeführten Gewässer.Für die Maassen gelten andere Regelungen die in der seperaten Liste zur Maas Seen Erlaubnis aufgeführt sind. Diese Frage habe ich selbst mit den dort Ortskundigen Fischereiaufsehern abgeklärt.
> Ich möchte aber keinen ermutigen alle gefangenen Hechte zu entnehmen,releasen ist jederzeit erlaubt.


 Hallo
Du hast recht.

*Schonzeit Fischarten:* 

Für einige Fischarten besteht eine Schonzeit. Fangen Sie einen derartigen Fisch in dieser Periode, so müssen Sie ihn sehr sorgfältig behandeln und ihn sofort lebend und unverletzt in das Gewässer, wo Sie ihn gefangen haben, zurücksetzen. 

*Fischart:**Schonzeit:*Hecht1. März bis einschließlich 30. JuniBarsch, Zander1. April bis einschließlich letzten Samstag im Mai Barbe, Döbel, Hasel, Nase, Aland, Äsche1. April bis einschließlich 31. MaiBachforelle, Wandersaibling, Bachsaibling1. Oktober bis einschließlich 31. MärzMeerforelle, Lachsganzjährig

*Geschützte Fischarten:* 

In dem Naturschutzgesetz ist eine Anzahl Fischarten aufgenommen worden, auf die Sie nicht angeln dürfen. Es handelt sich um folgende Arten: 

Schneider (Alandblecke) - Bachneunauge - Schmerle - Bitterling - Ellritze - Schnäpel - Wels - Schlammpeitzger - Steinbeisser - Westgroppe - Flussneunauge - Stör. 

Fangen Sie unverhofft einen derartigen Fisch, so müssen Sie ihn sofort wieder in das gleiche Gewässer zurücksetzen. Setzen Sie einen Fisch, den Sie nicht kennen, immer zurück. 

*Mindestmaße Fischarten:* 
Hecht 45 cm aber nur die Maasplassen


----------



## Udo561 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
na ja , Papier ist geduldig 
Gruß Udo

*Entnahmeverbot Hecht* 







Es existiert zurzeit  *kein generelles* Entnahmeverbot von Hechten in den Niederlanden.  Ein Entnahmeverbot von Hechten gilt aber an den Gewässern der folgenden  Verbände: 


Friesland
Limburg
NoordWest  Nederland Gooi und Eemland e.o. und Randmeren (POS)
Zuidwest  Nederland
 Bei den übrigen Verbänden ist dieses Verbot zurzeit  nicht festgeschrieben. Es kann aber an einzelnen Gewässern oder bei  örtlichen Angelrevieren durchaus Anwendung finden. Ein Studium der  entsprechenden Bestimmungen ist in jedem Fall ratsam. Das Zurücksetzen  gefangener Hechte ist in allen Teilen der Niederlande gern gesehen.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Udo
Schau mal hier nach.Das gilt nur an den Maasplassen deshalb brauchst du dort auch einen extra Schein.
www.*angeln*-in-den-niederlanden.de/*maasplassen*.htm


----------



## Udo561 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
und genau das steht auf der von dir verlinkten Seite 

 Es ist verboten Hecht mitzunehmen oder  in Besitz zu haben.

Gruß Udo
ps vielleicht hattest du meinen vorherigen Beitrag falsch gedeutet , aber ich wollte darauf hinweiden das in Limburg ein entnahmeverbot von Hechten besteht


----------



## theundertaker (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Die Niederländer, die ich bis jetzt getroffen haben, nehmen auch Fisch mit oder gönnen auch anderen ihren Fang zum Verzehr...
Hab ja schon mal gesagt, jeder muss selber wissen, was er tut...


----------



## Udo561 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Die Niederländer, die ich bis jetzt getroffen haben, nehmen auch Fisch mit oder gönnen auch anderen ihren Fang zum Verzehr...
> Hab ja schon mal gesagt, jeder muss selber wissen, was er tut...



Hi,
aber Hecht darf nun mal in Limburg nicht entnommen werden.

Ich gönne auch jedem seinen Fisch , aber an die Gesetze sollte man sich halten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## köfi01 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das ist von Verein zu Verein anders !!!

Es gibt Vereine wo man Hecht entnehmen darf (auch in Limburg)

Aber ich finde man sollte alle Hechte zurücksetzen .


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

maasplassen ist der Hecht am 30 Juni frei.Udo da steht sogar das Mindesmaß.Nur in Limburg wo nur der Vispass zählt ist es verboten.

*Fischart:**Schonzeit:*Hecht1. März bis einschließlich 30. Juni


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Aber keiner nimmt einen mit.Die angelshops sagen ebenfalls das er mitgenommen werden darf obwohl in Limburg der Hecht Ganzjährig geschont ist.Es ist schon sehr komisch.


----------



## alizander1 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



köfi01 schrieb:


> Das ist von Verein zu Verein anders !!!
> 
> Es gibt Vereine wo man Hecht entnehmen darf (auch in Limburg)
> 
> Aber ich finde man sollte alle Hechte zurücksetzen .


 
Hi.
Da muss ich Koefi recht geben.
In unserem Verein dürfen wir an bestimmten Stellen der Plassen einen Hecht pro Tag mitnehmen.
Steht in den Vereinspapieren:g

Gruss
Alex


----------



## theundertaker (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mein voriges Posting war nicht darauf gemünzt, dass man sich ab und an mal n Hecht gönnen soll, sondern auf das generelle mitnehmen von Fischen...jeder muss selber wissen, was er mitnimmt und was nicht...und solange ein Fisch nicht geschützt ist, so darf er auch ohne schlechtes Gewissen mitgenommen werden.

Hecht nehme ich auch nich mit...lieber am We die Forellchen 

Generell besteht ein Mitnahmeverbot für Hecht...außer in dem Maasplassenheftchen steht wie bei alizander/köfi, dass es erlaubt ist, einen bei sich zu führen...

@Udo: Hält man sich an die Gesetze, kann man doch viel entspannter Angeln...ich will mich nicht jede Minute umdrehen um zu gucken, ob nicht eventuell jemand kontrollieren kommt...Angeln soll doch Spaß machen und zum Abschalten gedacht sein...also geschützte/geschonte Fische wieder rein, offene Fischarten raus oder wieder rein, je nach Belieben 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Udo561 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
so , mache mich so langsam auch mal wieder auf den Weg , die Fische warten ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ,
wünsche euch einen schönen Feiertag .
Bin dann jetzt mal am Wasser , bis später ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
und wieder zurück , aber nur 2 Fische , da komme ich bei Thomas seinen 15 Forellen nicht mit ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich zieh dir gleich die Ohren lang, wenn du mich veräppeln willst )

Petri...beides Karpfen?


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas ,
ne , eine knapp 60 cm Schleie und ein ca. 8 Pfünder karpfen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Na geiloooo  Hört sich cool an


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo
Heute Mittag 8 Grad was soll das werden wenn die Saison losgeht.
Wo sin die jenigen die von Klimaerwärmung sprechen.


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja , war heute Morgen auch mit dicker Jacke unterwegs , war zum Glück windstill.
Aber egal , hat sich ja gelohnt ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wenn wir am letzten Wochenende im Mai mit dem Boot rausfahren und es regnet noch bei 8 Grad na dann müssen wir die Norwegeranzüge rausholen.


----------



## Dennis20989 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Raubfischfischer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> War von Mi auf Do in Roermond am Campingplatz angeln. Diesmal konnte ich einen schönen Zander von 80cm um 14Uhr in der prallen Mittagssonne landen. Abends gab es noch zwei Brassen, die auf meine Tauwürmer für Aale gebissen haben.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Ich wollte mal nach der Adresse von diesen Campingplatz nachfragen    oder vllt ner Internetseite.

Und was für einen Schein ich dort zum Angeln benötige und wo ich diesen Schein her bekomme?

MFG Dennis


----------



## jogibaer1996 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

guck doch in den trööt den du aufgemacht hast... da haben die reingeschrieben, die hier im trööt auch aktiv sind...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
hier http://www.gidf.de/ findest du alles was du suchst .
Gruß Udo


----------



## minus1 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

coole Seite#6


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja die muss ich mir merken


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja , ich bin auch begeistert von der Seite , es gibt nichts was man da nicht übers Angeln in zusammenhang mit zelten findet.
Gruß Udo


----------



## minus1 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

war heute im Wansumer Hafen, aber außer kalten Fingern war nichts. Wird zeit, daß der letzte Samstag im Mai kommt....


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



minus1 schrieb:


> war heute im Wansumer Hafen, aber außer kalten Fingern war nichts. Wird zeit, daß der letzte Samstag im Mai kommt....



Hi ,
wo waste da denn ?
An welchem Platz ?

Ich hatte da letzte Woche einige Brassen und Rotaugen fangen können , alle mit der Stippe 

Gruß Udo
ps. hättest dich besser vorher mal gemeldet


----------



## minus1 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

direkt unterhalb des Betonwerkes - war aber auch heute eine spontane Aktion, nur mit Mais bewaffnet - da reißt man halt nicht so viel.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ist die Mass noch so klar wie letzte Woche oder ist schon ein bischen schlammig geworden vom Regen.


----------



## wilhelm (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,
trotz des bescheidenen Wetters war ich heute an den Maasseen ein wenig Feddern. Dabei konnte ich unter anderem diese beiden 50er Brassen#6 landen.(Für die Zweifler Bild mit Maßstab siehe auch aktuelle Friedfischfänge)

Gruß Wilhelm#h


----------



## QWERTZ (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Da zweifelt keiner dran glaube ich. 
Brassen gibts in Nl zu genüge, gerade die Plassen sind da echt gut auch für große Exemplare!

Petri!! #6

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ach...ich kenne zwar Wilhelm nicht, aber ich würde die Länge der Fische bei ihm niemals anzweifeln...er scheint mir ein wirklich angenehmer Zeitgenosse zu sein!

Danke für die schönen Fischbilder und dickes Petri!!


----------



## Udo561 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
es ist passiert ,heute hatte ich  den ersten Ansitz in den letzten 3 Wochen wo ich keine Schleie oder Karpfen gefangen habe.
Wird Zeit das ich wieder auf Raubfisch angeln kann ;-)
Aber der tag ist ja noch nicht vorrüber ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dennis20989 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Schöne Fänge hätte es auch gerne so wie Udo.
Kaum aus der Haustür wird die Angel ins Wasser geworfen^^

Hast du es gut ^^   Kann es garnicht mehr abwarten auf Raubfisch zu angeln^^


Gruß Dennis


----------



## Udo561 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Dennis,
ich kanns auch kaum erwarten , heute wäre schon mal so ein wunderschöner Tag gewesen wo man mit dem Boot unterwegs sein könnte .
Gruß Udo


----------



## minus1 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

...kannst ja auf Brassen schleppen:vik:


----------



## Dennis20989 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja ich habe ja kein Boot müsste vom Ufer aus angeln.

Da ich es garnicht mehr abwarten kann hab ich mir schon die Zeitshcrift der Raubfisch und den ESOX geholt damit ich wenigstens was zum Lesen über das Raubfischangeln habe.

Würde am liebsten sofort losziehen, das Fieber hat mich glaub ich richtig gepackt  hoffentlich bleibts auch so , denn wenni am See bin und bei meinen ersten Versuchen kein Fisch landen werde, dass ich nicht sofort aufgebe^^

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## Udo561 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Dennis ,
stell dich mal darauf ein das du die ersten male höchstens ein paar Barsche fängst , es sei denn du hast richtig Glück ;-)
Ich fange auch nicht immer Hecht oder Zander , es vergehen bei mir auch schon mal ein paar Angeltage ohne das ich etwas fange.
Aber um so mehr freut man sich dann wenn es so dann wieder klappt und man mehrere hechte binnen weniger Stunden fängt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dennis20989 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja sowas befürchte ich ja auch irgendwie , dass es das erste mal wohl keinen Hecht zu sehen gibt

Ich würde mich aber auch über einen amtlichen Barsch freuen, dass heisst so ab die 40cm aufwärts, einen hab ich mal am lauwassmeer in hOLLAND GEFANGEN, dass war schon n schöner drill^^

Und du gehst heute nicht angeln udo?

Wie oft gehste eigentlich angeln wenn ich fragen darf? Man hört ja immer du bist da angeln dann wieder und wieder ^^

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Udo561 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Dennis , 
ich bin eigendlich jeden Tag unterwegs , im Jahr komme ich so auf 200 Tage die ich am oder auf dem Wasser verbringe.
Ich war heute morgen schon und das erst mal in den letzten 3 Wochen das ich nichts gefangen habe ;-)
Aber ich werde gleich nochmal ans Wasser fahren , so für 2-3 Stunden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dennis20989 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hast du es gut ^^

fährste immer alleine oder nimmste noch Kollegen mit auf dein Boot, ich meine alleine ist doch bestimmt naach ner zeit auch net mehr so schön oder doch?^^

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Udo561 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Dennis20989 schrieb:


> Hast du es gut ^^
> 
> fährste immer alleine oder nimmste noch Kollegen mit auf dein Boot, ich meine alleine ist doch bestimmt naach ner zeit auch net mehr so schön oder doch?^^
> 
> Gruß Dennis



Hiu,
alleine ist sehr schön , dann nervt mich niemand 
Meine Freundin begleitet mich sehr oft auf dem Boot , aber 
auch nur wenn schönes wetter ist.

Am Vereinssee kenne ich so ziemlich jeden , da sitzen wir immer mit einer Truppe von 4
-7 Leuten zusammen , die Jungs sind eingefleische Karpfenfans und verbringen jedes Wochenende von Freitag bis Sonntag am Wasser , inkl. Übernachtung :q

Gruß Udo


----------



## Dennis20989 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das hört sich ja nicht schlecht an ^^

Man kann so raushören das Angeln dein Leben ist oder ?^^
Ja die Freundin muss auch mitziehen sonst gibt es immer nur ärger das ist mieß

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Udo561 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Dennis20989 schrieb:


> Man kann so raushören das Angeln dein Leben ist oder ?^^
> Gruß Dennis



Hi Dennis ,
ich habe ja sonst nichts :q
Ne du , da gibt es einige andere Dinge die mir viel wichtiger sind , aber ich bin nun mal hier direkt am Wasser , bin in Rente und habe keine Anfahrtswege und kann mal eben einfach angeln wenn mir danach ist.

Bei jemandem der noch im Berufsleben steht und etwas weiter vom Wasser weg wohnt muss so ein Angeltag schon geplant sein .
Ich gehe mal eben zwischen Zähneputzen und Frühstück für ne halbe Stunde Spinnfischen 
Und selbst wenn wir mit dem Boot nach Arcen oder Venlo unterwegs sind um mal eben ein Eis essen zu gehen , die Spinnrute habe ich immer dabei 

Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Konnte heute mit meiner Freundin zusammen 14 Forellen erhaschen........eine davon musste ich wegschmeißen, die war sch***** weich...also 13 zum mitnehmen...

Außerdem fingen wir noch 3 Lachsforellen...die größte hatte 53 cm...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## QWERTZ (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen zusammen,

ja Udo, einen Tag ohne Fisch wirst Du wohl wegstecken oder? 

@Thomas: Petri zu den Forellen!!

@Dennis: Es dauert nicht mehr lange, dann kanns los gehen! |supergri

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



MarcelReiners schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> 
> ja Udo, einen Tag ohne Fisch wirst Du wohl wegstecken oder?
> Marcel



Morgen Marcel ,
glaub mal , war schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig :q
Aber ich bin ja um jeden Tag froh den ich am oder auf dem Wasser verbringen kann , egal ob ich etwas fange oder nicht.

Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Genau so muss man das auch sehen Udo.

Und da die letzten Wochen ja äußerst Erfolgreich waren,
bin ich mir sicher, Du verkraftest diesen schwierigen Tag! 


Gruß
Marcel


----------



## jogibaer1996 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

jaaa.... ich bin gard in der Schule :-D wir haben Musik im Computerraum und unser Lehrer ist total lustig.   Der Udo mit seinen geilen Schleien... sowas kann er doch allemahl verkraften... Ich freu mich schon auf das Schonzeitende... Am 03.06. bin ich endlich wieder an der Maas!!!!!!!  Grüße Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf das Schonzeitende... Am 03.06. bin ich endlich wieder an der Maas!!!!!!!  Grüße Jogi



Dann wünsche ich dir viel Glück , wird schon klappen mit den Hechten und Zandern #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

so... bin endlich zu Hause... ich schlaf gleich ein :-D

joa, hoffen wirs mal... wobei ich eher scharf bin auf Zander... über Barsche würd ich mich natürlich auch freuen als Maasneuling...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> so... bin endlich zu Hause... ich schlaf gleich ein :-D
> Grüße
> Jogi



Hi,
Hausaufgaben , Zimmer aufräumen und dann schon mal das Angelgerät reinigen , sortieren und zusammenbauen 
Ist nicht mehr viel Zeit bis zum Anangeln auf Raubfisch :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Will jetzt auch mein Zeug fertig machen.


----------



## Udo561 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
meine Ruten sind immer montiert , ich habe die alle fix und fertig da  stehen.
Aber da ich diese Woche meine Karpfenruten inkl. neuer Freilaufrollen  bekomme habe ich auch was zu basteln.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dennis20989 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Kann ehct nicht mehr abwarten

Nur immer die Kack Forellen teiche und dann hab ich nochnicht mals viel gefangen und auch mal garnichts

Naja jetzt versuchen wa es mal mit Spinnfischen, mal sehen ob mir das liegt 

Gruß 
Dennis


----------



## jogibaer1996 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo: bei mir gibts nihct all zu viel zu montieren... hab nicht viele Köder und auch meine ruten sidn relativ beschränkt.:q
Hab aber mal ne Frage: fischt Ihr die Gummifische mit Zusatzdrillingen?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Hab aber mal ne Frage: fischt Ihr die Gummifische mit Zusatzdrillingen?
> Grüße
> Jogi



Hi , 
ich nicht , da ist mir die Verletzungsgefahr bei den Fischen zu groß , möchte ich verhindern da ich ja jeden Fisch zurück setze.
Wenn man Fische aber verwerten möchte dann sollte an einen Gummifisch ab 15 cm ein Angstdrillig montiert werden.
Gruß udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> meine Ruten sind immer montiert , ich habe die alle fix und fertig da stehen.
> Aber da ich diese Woche meine Karpfenruten inkl. neuer Freilaufrollen bekomme habe ich auch was zu basteln.
> Gruß Udo


 Hi
Fahre am 28.06. dann für 2 Wochen rüber dann braucht man eine Menge 2 Grund 1 Pose 1 Dropshot 1 Baitcast 2 Bootsruten 1 Spinn 2 Stippen usw. und alles ist noch nicht fertig weil der Winter zu lang war und ich 2 Boote fertig machen musste na ja voll der Stress halt.


----------



## Udo561 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ist doch kein Streß , ich mache mein Angelzeug sehr gerne fertig , ist für mich sowas wie Vorfreude und gehört einfach dazu.
Aber über Winter 2 Boote fertig zu stellen ist schon ne Menge Arbeit , da gebe ich dir Recht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich habe ja noch andere Verpflichtungen das ist das Problem 4 Schichtbetrieb Freunde treffen Fußball war in Berlin Kommunion Konfirmation usw. ruhig werde ich erst am Wasser.


----------



## Udo561 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja noch andere Verpflichtungen das ist das Problem 4 Schichtbetrieb Freunde treffen Fußball war in Berlin Kommunion Konfirmation usw.



Hi,
ach , wie ich mein Rentnerleben doch genieße :vik:
Gruß Udo


----------



## Fifty (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Guten Abend Angelfreunde.

Ich habe seeeehr viele Fragen, die mir hier hoffentlich beantwortet werden.

Zunächst muss gesagt werden:
Ich heiße Alex, bin 19 Jahre alt, und besitze den VISPass 2010 vom HSV ONS GENOEGEN te GORSSEL mit der Federatie Oost Nederland.

Ich bin ein Petri-Jünger, habe in Januar 2010 meine Fischereiprüfung erfolgreich absolviert und besitze hier in Deutschland Die Verbandskarte und die Rhein Karte.
Deshalb auch nach Fleißig an Erfahrungen sammeln.

Ich möchte nächsten monat, wenn der hecht wieder offen ist, nach Holland fahren und endlich meinen ersten Hecht fangen. Bin jetzt bestimmt schon 100x raus gefahren an die Kanäle oder dem Rhein mit der Spinnrute, NICHT EINEN EINZIGEN BISS.

Deswegen wollte ich fragen, wo ich an der Maas angeln darf?

Stimmt es, das ein Inhaber des VISPass an jedem Binnen-Schiffahrt-Gewässer in den Niederlanden angeln darf?
Zählen die Kanäle auch darunter?

Oder kann mir einer eine gute stelle verraten, WO ICH ANGELN DARF, und wo ich gute chancne hätte? 
Möchte so für 2-3 Tage in den Niederlanden bleiben.

Ich werde mit meinen Spinnruten und dazu Wobbler von Illex, wie der Freddy Cat Walk und ect. angeln gehen.

Erstmal danke für die kommenden antworten, die nächsten fragen folgen dann noch 

Ich hoffe ich bin richtig hier.

Bis dann

Gruß aus Dortmund


----------



## Udo561 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Alex,
du hast zu deinem Vispas doch ein kleines Büchlein dazu bekommen , da stehen die Gewässer alle drin die du beangeln darfst.
Hier findest du zumindest die Bestimmungen 

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm

Wenn du da nicht genug Infos findest kannst du ja gerne nochmal nachfragen.

Gruß udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Fifty schrieb:


> Guten Abend Angelfreunde.
> 
> Ich habe seeeehr viele Fragen, die mir hier hoffentlich beantwortet werden.
> 
> ...


 Hallo muß dich leider etwas entäuschen der Hecht ist erst ab Juli offen aber den Zander darfst du beangeln.
Die Frage wo willst du angeln welche Stadt.


----------



## Fifty (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Leute, danke für die super schnellen antworten.

Ja, ich habe das Buch, aber ich muss doch drauf achten dass das gewässer auch in meiner Federation ist, also in Ost Holland, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Das ist ja das was ich noch nicht ganz begreifen kann 

Welche Stadt? das ist mir relativ Sch... Egal...

Ich komme aus dem Ruhrgebiet, also aus Dortmund, entfernung ist erstmal relativ gesehen, weil wenn ich fahre, dann länger als 1ne nacht.

Ohja, ist mir gerade auch aufgefallen das er erst Anfang JULI wieder offen ist, so ein mist ;(

Aber egal, bis dato ann ich ja noch informationen hier sammeln


----------



## QWERTZ (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Alex,

willkommen an Board und viel Spaß beim angeln in den NL!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Fifty schrieb:


> Ich komme aus dem Ruhrgebiet, also aus Dortmund, entfernung ist erstmal relativ gesehen, weil wenn ich fahre, dann länger als 1ne nacht.



Hi,
solltest aber beachten das es da Vorschriften Bezügliches der Schirme oder Zelte gibt.
Gruß Udo

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/divers.htm

Ein (Angel-) Schirm ist Schirm gegen Regen, wie oben beschrieben, er ist  keine (Camping-) Unterkunft und kommt an sich nicht im alten WOR (Wet  op Openlucht Recreatie = Gesetz zur Übernachtung im Freiem) vor. Gegen  den Gebrauch ist nichts einzuwenden (siehe Foto 1 mit grünem Haken).  Alle (Camping-) Unterkünfte, so auch die *Hybridformen* zwischen  Zelt und Schirm, die gegenwärtig viele Karpfenangler verwenden, (siehe  Foto 2 mit rotem Kreuz) *sind dagegen nicht erlaubt*. Wegen der  möglicher Ungleichbehandlung mit anderen Nutzern des Terrains, müssen  die Angler abends ihr Tageszelt abbrechen.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo
Weiß jemand wie es zur Zeit mit Köderfischen aussieht also ich meine Köderfische fangen.


----------



## Udo561 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
bei uns im Hafen ist die Brut gerade mal 1-2 cm groß .
Die sind noch zu klein , ansonsten kräftig anfüttern und sehen das sich ein Schwarm einfindet.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

im Juni ist das immer so ne Sache mit de Köderfischen.


----------



## Udo561 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> im Juni ist das immer so ne Sache mit de Köderfischen.



Hi,
ja , die jetzige Brut eignet sich erst ab Ende August , vorher sind die noch zu klein
Gruß udo


----------



## Fifty (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> solltest aber beachten das es da Vorschriften Bezügliches der Schirme oder Zelte gibt.
> Gruß Udo
> 
> ...


 

Guten Abend Udo.
Ersteinmal ein dankeschön für deine Beiträge bezüglich meiner Fragen.
Mir scheint als frage ich genau den richtigen, kennst dich anscheinend bestens mit den gesetzten drüben aus.

Erstmal zu mein Vorhaben.

Mein Vater hat einen Vw Sharan. Mit diesem Wagen werde ich dann auch meine kleine "Angel-Reise" starten. Ich knalle hinten die 3 sitze raus, blaß eine luftmatraze auf, und schmeis mein angelzeug + verpflegung und ect rein.

Mir ist bewusst gewesen, dass man dort keine zelte aufstellen darf, lieber im Auto, ist sicherer und wärmer ^^

Desweiteren weiß ich, das ich in der zeit von 22:00 Uhr bis 06:00 NICHT ANGELN DARF. Da ich nicht den Nacht Vispass besitze.

Soweit alles korrekt oder? 

da bleibt nur die frage, WOHIN?

Die sogenannten "Poldern" sollen interesant sein, aber welche darf ich beangeln und welche lohnen sich ^^

Gute nacht wünsch ich euch, bis denne


----------



## theundertaker (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Darfst auch nicht im Auto schlafen....gilt als wildes Campen...


----------



## Udo561 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Darfst auch nicht im Auto schlafen....gilt als wildes Campen...



Hi,
so ist es zumindest bei uns an der Maas , da mussten vor 2 Wochen 3 Autos mit Polnischen Kennzeichen den Feldweg der direkt an die Maas grenzt verlassen.


@ Fifty
Sorry ,
aber die Polder sind echt nicht mein Gebiet , so weit hoch in NL bin ich nicht.
Aber welche du beangeln darfst das steht alles in dem Büchlein das du zum Vispas bekommen hast.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wie ich gehört habe macht die Polizei jagt auf Osteuropäer ich weiß nicht was da vorgefallen ist war heute in Roermond und im Bootsladen haben sie das erzählt.


----------



## goeddoek (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nochmals an alle #h

Bitte seid vorsichtig mit diesen " ich hab gehört-Geschichten", besonders, wenn es um das Thema Ausländer ( sind wir in NL auch, nicht ?   ) geht.

Wir haben diese Themen nun zur Genüge durch


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War meine Ansage nicht deutlich genug ?


----------



## minus1 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

...ist ja nicht so, als ob es da keine Erfahrungswerte vom Rhein geben würde...


----------



## goeddoek (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Also - für die, die es nicht verstanden haben:

Ja - es gibt solche Vorkommnisse.

Nein - das will keiner hier bestreiten.

Nein - es sind nicht alle Angler aus anderen Ländern so.

Nein - auch ich möchte als Deutscher nicht mit den deutschen "Fleischmachern" im Ausland über einen Kamm geschoren werden.

Und deshalb dulden wir hier solche Postings nicht. 

Ende der Ansage. Bleibt bitte beim Thema :m


----------



## Udo561 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
es wird zumindest stenger kontroliert und das ist auch gut so 
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm


----------



## Udo561 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
so , mache mich jetzt auch mal auf den Weg , hoffe mal das ich gegen 15 Uhr in NL bin.
Wünsche euch einen schönen Feierabend , Sonne und erfolgreiche Fänge.
Bis später mal ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petri Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> es wird zumindest stenger kontroliert und das ist auch gut so
> Gruß Udo
> http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm


 Hallo Udo
Sei bitte vorsichtig für diesen Link habe ich gestern ein Verweis bekommen.


----------



## goeddoek (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> Sei bitte vorsichtig für diesen Link habe ich gestern ein Verweis bekommen.




Solche Dinge regel ich am liebsten per PN, da Du aber das Ganze hier öffentlich machst, werde ich auch öffentlich drauf antworteten.

Hör auf, hier so 'nen Unfug zu behaupten ! Du hast die Verwarnung *nicht* bekommen, weil Du einen Link eingestellt hast. Das habe ich Dir auch mehr als deutlich erklärt.
Wenn Du das nicht begriffen hast, darfst Du gerne noch mal per PN nachfragen.

Wenn Du aber meinst, trotz eindeutiger Ansage hier nachtreten zu müssen, verspreche ich Dir ein verdammt kurzes Gastspiel hier im AB.


Deine Wahl !


----------



## Dodo 20 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe mal ein paar fragen zu den Maasplassen und hoffe hier kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.
Wollte dieses Jahr auch mal mein glück an den Maasplassen versuchen.
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob man da gut vom ufer aus angeln kann oder ob man eher ein Boot braucht. Gibt es gute stellen für Barsch? Bin voll scharf auf einen 40-50er. Nur an den Seen oder Weihern wo ich geh denke ich nicht das solche Brocken drin sind.

Bedanke mich jetzt schon mal für die Hilfe

Gruß
Dodo


----------



## Udo561 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Dodo,
es git in in den Plaasen einige gut abgewachsene Barsche , zum Fang benötigst du nicht unbedingt ein Boot.
Im Gegenteil , jetzt im Frühsommer jagen die Barsche der Brut hinterher und diese steht immer sehr Ufernah.
Beobachte das Wasser , Barsche sieht man doch sehr oft rauben .
Wird schon hinhauen ,
Viel Glück,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo
Am 06.06.2010 in Roermond


----------



## speedfreack (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi udo!
ich habe eine frage habe heute den vispas zugeschickt bekomme,leider aber auf meine alte adresse,zum glück wohnt meine schwester da sonst hätte ich den gar nicht bekommen.die stimmt jetzt mit den anderen papieren und dem ausweis nicht überein.ist das egal oder?weiss jetzt nicht genau was ich tun soll weil es bis zum 01.06 nicht mehr lange ist hoffe du kannst mir schnell weiter helfen!!!!danke schn mal#6


----------



## theundertaker (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich glaube nicht, dass das sehr tragisch ist...und ich glaube auch nicht, dass man einen umzug dort melden müsste...du wirst wohl ganz normal damit fischen gehen können.

außerdem bekommst du ja eine mitgliedsnummer und wenn die den vispas überprüfen und deine nummer und dein name ist bei denen registriert, so werden die garnicht die adresse kontrollieren...wenn doch, dann würde ich denen sagen, dass der an deine alte adresse geschickt wurde und die werden dir schon mitteilen, ob du einen geänderten beantragen musst. Die Kontrolleure können ja meistens relativ gut deutsch.


----------



## Udo561 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



speedfreack schrieb:


> hi udo!
> ich habe eine frage habe heute den vispas zugeschickt bekomme,leider aber auf meine alte adresse,zum glück wohnt meine schwester da sonst hätte ich den gar nicht bekommen.die stimmt jetzt mit den anderen papieren und dem ausweis nicht überein.ist das egal oder?weiss jetzt nicht genau was ich tun soll weil es bis zum 01.06 nicht mehr lange ist hoffe du kannst mir schnell weiter helfen!!!!danke schn mal#6



Hi ,
der Vispas läuft doch auf deinen Namen , inkl. deinem Gebutsdatum , alles andere sollte Nebensächlich sein.
Ich würde mir da keine Gedanken machen.
Gruß udo


----------



## Udo561 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
wünsche euch einen schönen sonnigen Angeltag , bin auch mal bis zum Frühstück am Wasser ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Du hasts schon gut Udo...ich würde auch gerne mal bis zum Frühstück am Wasser sein...ich glaub, ich zieh in deine Hollandhütte ein XD =)


----------



## speedfreack (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

danke für die antworten,dann kann es ja beruhigt in ein paar tagen los gehen,hoffe das alle ein gutes fang jahr haben :vik: catch&release!!!!


----------



## Udo561 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Du hasts schon gut Udo...ich würde auch gerne mal bis zum Frühstück am Wasser sein...ich glaub, ich zieh in deine Hollandhütte ein XD =)



Hi,
und wieder zurück , war mit Sohnemann zusammen angeln , ein paar Brassen , zwei Schleien und einen 8 Pfünder karpfen.
Jetzt erst mal Frühstücken 
Gruß Udo


----------



## malabu (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hört sich doch gut an.

Petri


----------



## Udo561 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
so , mit Karpfenangelei ist es erst mal vorbei , die sind mit ihrem Laichgeschäft beschäftigt.
Und jetzt ? 
Warten das der Raubfisch wieder offen ist , die paar Tage werde ich schon überbrücken können , man(n) hat ja auch noch andere Hobby´s ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> so , mit Karpfenangelei ist es erst mal vorbei , die sind mit ihrem Laichgeschäft beschäftigt.
> Und jetzt ?
> Warten das der Raubfisch wieder offen ist , die paar Tage werde ich schon überbrücken können , man(n) hat ja auch noch andere Hobby´s ;-)
> Gruß Udo


 Hallo
Ja die Angeln fertig machen für die Raubfischsaison.


----------



## Habakuk (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Jungs, habt ihr auch das "Problem" dass dieser Thread immer eine Seite mehr anzeigt (im unteren Feld) als eigentlich Seiten vorhanden sind? Klicke ich auf die 197, dann erscheint immer wieder nur die letzte Seite 196??

P.S. Bald geht es los :vik:


----------



## Udo561 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Sebastian ,
ja , ist bei mir auch so , habe ich micht mittlerweile mit abgefunden ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dafür will ich auch n Beitrag einkassieren...

Hey Habakuk....das hab ich auch


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich war dieses Wochenende mit dem Boot auf der Maas mal gucken, wie der Wasserstand usw ist..... Ich traute meinen Augen nicht da waren irgendwelche.........löcher schon am schleppen und welche am Ufer mit der Spinnrute unterwegs. Hoffentlich wurden die erwischt!!!!!! Wieso können sich solche Leute nicht an Regeln halten ich tue es doch auch?


----------



## theundertaker (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das fragt man sich oft...ich hoffe dann auch immer, dass gerade zu dem Zeitpunkt Kontrollen durchgeführt werden, aber leider kommen die meisten ohne Strafe davon...naja...macht man wohl nicht viel dran, außer eventuell AID anrufen...


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich war dieses Wochenende mit dem Boot auf der Maas mal gucken, wie der Wasserstand usw ist..... Ich traute meinen Augen nicht da waren irgendwelche.........löcher schon am schleppen und welche am Ufer mit der Spinnrute unterwegs. Hoffentlich wurden die erwischt!!!!!! Wieso können sich solche Leute nicht an Regeln halten ich tue es doch auch?


 Hallo
Ich bin in diesem Gebiet viel mit dem Boot draußen, Echolot testen und hot spots suchen,was du da alles zusehen bekommst ist unglaublich.Aber das sind meistens Stellen wo die Polizei nicht  hinkommt.Die meisten von denen die jetzt mit der Spinnrute draußen sind wissen das Schonzeit ist, ich kann es auch nicht verstehen.


----------



## Udo561 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich bin in diesem Gebiet viel mit dem Boot draußen, Echolot testen und hot spots suchen,was du da alles zusehen bekommst ist unglaublich.Aber das sind meistens Stellen wo die Polizei nicht  hinkommt.Die meisten von denen die jetzt mit der Spinnrute draußen sind wissen das Schonzeit ist, ich kann es auch nicht verstehen.



Hi,
bei uns ist am Wochenende schon kontroliert worden , die Jungs von der WAPO waren mit ihrem RIB unterwegs und hatten auch kräftig zu tun.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei uns ist am Wochenende schon kontroliert worden , die Jungs von der WAPO waren mit ihrem RIB unterwegs und hatten auch kräftig zu tun.
> 
> Gruß Udo


 Hallo Udo
In Roermond verschlafen die WAPOs die Woche vor Ende der Schonzeit immer.Aber dann sind sie voll wach.Die haben ziemlich aufgerüstet,2 Jetski und 3 Schlauchboote zusätzlich.
Am Samstag werden wir mal sehen was abläuft.


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Leute 

wollt mal nachfragen ob jemand weiss von wann bis wann am wessem kanal das nachtangeln erlaubt ist ich kann mich noch erinnern das es 3 Monate im stück sind , nur welche? achja und ist es wirklich so das man genau ab 00.01 uhr wieder zander fischen darf? wollten nämlich schon freitag nachmittag los. nur was soll ich dann bis 12 uhr nachts machen


----------



## theundertaker (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Juni, Juli, August...

Jep, ab Samstag 00:01 darf man wieder auf Zander und Barsch fischen...

@Zanderjäger: Was soll denn am Samstag ablaufen? Da darf man doch wieder auf Räuber angeln...die Kontrollen werden meiner Meinung nach am Ende der Schonzeit wieder weniger...ab Samstag sind alle Köder erlaubt...nur eben das Angeln auf Hecht nicht...wenn einer beißt, kann man ja auch nix dafür...


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

echt juni juli august? optimal  kennste dich auch am wessem so gut aus theundertaker? 

aber das mit dem 00.01 ist wirklich mies.. denkste die sehen das wirklich so eng wenn man freitag abends ab 20ur los spinnt ?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Seit 10 Jahren ist mir aufgefallen, dass wie WAPO in Roermond nie vor der Schonzeit der Raubfische kontrolliert. Sie kontrollieren dann aber stärker, wenn es wieder los geht. Sie haben mich letztes Jahr insgesamt 4 mal kontroliert, was ich sehr gut finde, damit die ganzen schwarzangler keine Chance haben nen Fisch zu fangen. @Zanderjäger die jetski´s haben sie doch erst seit letzte Jahr oder? Ich habe sie da zumindestens sie zum erstenmal gesehen. Kennst du auch das Schlauchboot mit den 2 fetten Motoren hinten drann xD Und dann haben die noch ein Aluboot und wie du schon sachtest ein weiteres Schlauchboot. Wo die dich kontrolliert haben, war da auch so ein Mann in grün dabei? Ich glaub der war irgendwie vom Naturschutz oder so? Letztes Jahr hat sich nen Freund von mir beim schleppen nen Ratler getrunken die halten uns an und wollten nur die Scheine sehen und wegen dem Bier sagen die nichts xD


----------



## Udo561 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
na ja , kontroliert wird schon vor Ende der Schonzeit , mag aber je nach Gebiet verschieden ausfallen.
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Udo wir bekommen nächste Woche besuch, deswegen wollte ich frageb, ob es eigentlich ne Tageskarte gibt oder nur diese Wochenscheine und Ganzjahresscheine. Ich kenn mich damit garnicht aus, ich geh immer in den Laden einmal den für das ganze Jahr also soum die 40 €


----------



## Udo561 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
gibt Wochenkarten zu 6 Euro 
Tageskarten sind mir nicht bekannt

Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dennis, sonst schau doch mal in den Trööt "Maasanglertreffen 2010"
da werden wir maasneulinge sicherlich einiges lernen können...

Grüße
Jonas

Ps.: jetzt gibt es sogar eine Umfrage zur Terminklärung.


----------



## minus1 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

...da wirst Du dich aber noch bis Ende Juni gedulden müssen, mit Deinem Hecht......


----------



## minus1 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

..ja, solche Zufälle solls geben...


----------



## Udo561 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Fehler


----------



## minus1 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wobei ?


----------



## Udo561 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
hat sich erledigt , war wohl ein Missverständnis.
Gruß Udo


----------



## minus1 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

..da bin ich ja beruhigt:q


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Juni, Juli, August...
> 
> Jep, ab Samstag 00:01 darf man wieder auf Zander und Barsch fischen...
> 
> @Zanderjäger: Was soll denn am Samstag ablaufen? Da darf man doch wieder auf Räuber angeln...die Kontrollen werden meiner Meinung nach am Ende der Schonzeit wieder weniger...ab Samstag sind alle Köder erlaubt...nur eben das Angeln auf Hecht nicht...wenn einer beißt, kann man ja auch nix dafür...


 Hallo
Ja am Samstag ist der Raubfisch frei außer Hecht.Aber die Wapos kontrollierenden Fang Mindesmaß ,Stückzahl, Sauberkeit am Angelplatz.Und ich finde ich auch sehr gut.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Seit 10 Jahren ist mir aufgefallen, dass wie WAPO in Roermond nie vor der Schonzeit der Raubfische kontrolliert. Sie kontrollieren dann aber stärker, wenn es wieder los geht. Sie haben mich letztes Jahr insgesamt 4 mal kontroliert, was ich sehr gut finde, damit die ganzen schwarzangler keine Chance haben nen Fisch zu fangen. @Zanderjäger die jetski´s haben sie doch erst seit letzte Jahr oder? Ich habe sie da zumindestens sie zum erstenmal gesehen. Kennst du auch das Schlauchboot mit den 2 fetten Motoren hinten drann xD Und dann haben die noch ein Aluboot und wie du schon sachtest ein weiteres Schlauchboot. Wo die dich kontrolliert haben, war da auch so ein Mann in grün dabei? Ich glaub der war irgendwie vom Naturschutz oder so? Letztes Jahr hat sich nen Freund von mir beim schleppen nen Ratler getrunken die halten uns an und wollten nur die Scheine sehen und wegen dem Bier sagen die nichts xD


 Hallo
Du hast Recht der Mann in Grün ist von der Umweltbehörde.
Die Schlauchboote sind 2 schwarze ein gelbes,Und du darfst noch mit einen Alkoholspiegel von 0,5 Promille fahren aber bitte mach sowas nicht ich bin für 0 Promille.


----------



## theundertaker (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Sauberkeit am Angelplatz....das finde ich absolut spitze...wird aber sowieso viel zu wenig kontrolliert...einige Ecken sehen aus wie Sau...2 Zander sind ja offen...Hechte sowieso nicht und insgesamt meine ich, darf man 15 Süßwasserfische bei sich führen...wenn ich da richtig informiert bin...

Die Kontrollen müssten mindestens 4 mal so häufig stattfinden...das wäre absolut spitze...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Sauberkeit am Angelplatz....das finde ich absolut spitze...wird aber sowieso viel zu wenig kontrolliert...einige Ecken sehen aus wie Sau...2 Zander sind ja offen...Hechte sowieso nicht und insgesamt meine ich, darf man 15 Süßwasserfische bei sich führen...wenn ich da richtig informiert bin...
> 
> Die Kontrollen müssten mindestens 4 mal so häufig stattfinden...das wäre absolut spitze...
> 
> ...


 Hallo
Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.Aber pass bitte auf das du nicht unbewusst ein Fehler machst.Messer mit klinge über 7,5 cm feststehende Klinge,Futterschleuder usw. fallen unter das Waffengesetz.


----------



## theundertaker (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Also Futterschleuder ist klar, die darf man nicht nutzen...Messer liegt bei mir eigentlich nur sehr selten offen da...das heißt, sie werden dieses eh nicht kontrollieren...müsste aber ne Klinge unter 7,5 cm haben...werds zur Sicherheit morgen aber mal nachmessen...

Bin auch schon 3 Mal oder so kontrolliert worden, haben nie was zu meckern gehabt...ich versuche immer gesetzestreu zu angeln, damit ich in Ruhe angeln kann und nicht immer auf Kontrollettis achten muss...das wäre ja kein entspanntes Angeln mehr...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## theundertaker (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Leute...jetzt hab ich Angst vor Samstag #c


http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm    (<<< falls nicht erlaubt, bitte entfernen)


Einen kostenlosen Schein für jedermann für diesen Tag...Ich nehm n Abstandhalter mit, damit ich am Flüsschen oder See wenigstens n Meter nach links und rechts zu jedem Angler habe... |rolleyes

Na viel Spaß auch...


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja die Polizisten haben auch Angst was ich verstehen kann,wenn sie nachts Kontrolle machen sind sie meist jetzt mit 4 Mann unterwegs.
schade das es so kommen mußte.Aber lassen wir uns den Saisonstart nicht vermiesen allen ein Petri und eine schöne Zeit.


----------



## Udo561 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Leute...jetzt hab ich Angst vor Samstag #c
> 
> 
> http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm    (<<< falls nicht erlaubt, bitte entfernen)
> ...




Hi Thomas ,
ist doch nichts neues , wird jedes Jahr so praktiziert.
Die meisten Angler sind an diesem Samstag inkl.ihrer Familien am Wasser.
Bei schönem Wetter haben wir hier bei uns 10 mal so viele Angler wie üblich , aber das beschränkt sich ja nur auf diesen einen Tag.
Die Holländer bemühen sich zumindest um ihren Anglernachwuchs #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Thomas ,
> ist doch nichts neues , wird jedes Jahr so praktiziert.
> Die meisten Angler sind an diesem Samstag inkl.ihrer Familien am Wasser.
> Bei schönem Wetter haben wir hier bei uns 10 mal so viele Angler wie üblich , aber das beschränkt sich ja nur auf diesen einen Tag.
> ...




Sehe ich genau so!  Wenigstens tun sie etwas für den Anglernachwuchs! 

Außerdem, kommen diese Angler eh nicht an das Gewässer wo wir hin wollten, Thomas. Dafür werden die Seen in und um Roermond mal wieder komplett zu sein. 

Aber es sind ohnehin viele Angler unterwegs am 29.05., das kennen wir ja aus den letzzten Jahren. Auch an den abgelegeneren Gewässern wird mehr los sein! 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja, weiß ich doch...viel los ist jedes Jahr an diesem Tag...ist ja auch verständlich...dass aber kostenlose Scheine ausgegeben werden, ist mir Neuland...


----------



## MissZander (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Jungs melde mich kurz vor saison beginn auch mal wieder !!!

Wie angelt ihr denn zum anfang der Saison ?

Ist ja immer die frage stehen die zander jetzt in der maas eher im uferbreich oder sind sie schon weit in der mitte anzutreffen ?

Welche Köderfische bevorzugt ihr zum beginn eher kleine oder sind die fische jetzt fressgierig und man sollte große köder verwenden ?

Könnt ja mal sagen wie ihr da so vor geht  lg !!!!


----------



## Udo561 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
wenn man das so genau wüsste :q

Ich tippe auf Uferbereich , die Zander jagen wohl der Brut hinterher.
Ich angele ja meist mit Gummifisch , aber beim Zanderangeln auf Grund verwende ich kleinere, eingeritzte Köderfische am Einzelhaken .
Sehr gerne in Kombination mit einem Futterkorb den ich mit Fischstückchen befülle.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Habakuk (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich kann mir schon ausmalen was da abgehen wird in Holland am Wochenende. Alle wolllen auf Raubfisch angeln, wird bestimmt vooooollll. Viel Spaß aber trotzdem! #h


----------



## BSZocher (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wieso sollte es voller sein als die letzten WE's????
NUR weil die Schonzeit endet....da sind dann halt auch die Niederländer am Angeln.
Es wird eher leerer sein, da die ganzen Urlauber (Ostern/Pfingsten) nicht mehr am rumpeitschen sind.
Das Leukermeer ist noch nicht so überlaufen... DA geht richtig was #h


----------



## BSZocher (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



MissZander schrieb:


> ...
> Ist ja immer die frage stehen die zander jetzt in der maas eher im uferbreich oder sind sie schon weit in der mitte anzutreffen ?
> ....



Da mal wieder so gut wie keine Strömung ist, sind die Jungs im ganzen Fluss unterwegs.....mein E-Lot hat am WE "Bände gesprochen" mitten im Fluss waren einige Löcher sowas von voll mit Fisch..... aber ist ja Schonzeit....und im Sommer sind andere Gewässer viel ergiebiger als in und um R'mond. Etwas die Maas rauf oder runter und schon sieht es ganz anders aus.


----------



## Habakuk (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ach, wie gern wäre ich am Samstag dabei um mal richtig zu erleben was es heißt Zander zu fangen, so einen richtigen Kick zu bekommen * träum. #h


----------



## Udo561 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Das Leukermeer ist noch nicht so überlaufen... DA geht richtig was #h



Hi,
hier sind alle willkommen #6
Spätestens nach dem zweiten Schneidertag wird es dann nicht mehr so voll sein  :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ,
bin dann mal am Wasser , wünsche euch einen schönen Arbeitstag und einen  noch schöneren Feierabend ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo,

na wie wars? 
Hast Du wieder ein paar Schleien oder Karpfen zum Landgang überreden können? :q

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## micha1581 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin moin,
wer ist denn morgen in Roermond unterwegs? wollte evtl. morgen früh mal ein paar Stunden los.

vg


----------



## jogibaer1996 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin,
micha, nimmste mich mit? ;-)

Nee, Quatsch! Wünsche dir viel Spaß und Erfolg.

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Udo561 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
mal sehen wer morgen den ersten Zander hier einstellt :q
Wünsche euch viel Spaß am Wasser ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin Udo.
bei dir geht doch dann morgen auch die Party ab, oder?#6
Ich werde morgen mit Micha zur Maas fahren... Vielleicht sieht man ja noch den ein oder anderen 
Petri Euch allen!

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Udo561 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Jonas ,
ich habe gerade meine Spinnrute fertig gemacht , alle Köder sortiert und den ganzen Karpfenkram aus meiner Angeltasche geräumt.
Gleich noch eben das Boot fertig machen damit ich morgen früh gleich los kann.
Ich mache mir aber keine große Hoffnung , hier bei uns ist durch die Baggerarbeiten das Wasser immer noch sehr trüb , zu trübe , selbst für Zander.
Dann wünsche ich euch viel Glück und Spaß.
Gruß udo


----------



## Udo561 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
so , bin zurück von meiner ersten Ausfahrt nach der Schonzeit #6
Ich war 2 Stunden unterwegs , Zielfisch war Zander , ich habe 6 Stück 


















































Nee , keine Zander , 6 Gummifische inkl. Stahlvorfach veroren 
Kein einziger Biss , nichts , aber auch überhaupt nichts |gr:
Ich denke mal das ich heute Nachmittag wieder auf Karpfen und Schleien angele , das liegt mir wohl mehr :q
Ich hoffe ihr habt mehr Glück #6

Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

leider war es bei uns genau so. nix...kein Biss, kein zupfer, kein Nachläufer. garnix. das hab ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt.


----------



## Udo561 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> leider war es bei uns genau so. nix...kein Biss, kein zupfer, kein Nachläufer. garnix. das hab ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt.



Hi,
super , freut mich :q 

ich dachte schon ich habs verlernt .
Ich bin 4 Spots abgefahren , überall das gleiche , man sah keine Brut , keine raubenden Barsche oder Hechte , alles wie tot.

Gruß Udo


----------



## MissZander (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Naaaaaaaaa Jungs ihr macht mir echt hoffnung wollten heute über nacht angeln, :vik:


----------



## jogibaer1996 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin,
naja, vielleicht läuft ja auf Köfi was...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## micha1581 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich bin 4 Spots abgefahren , überall das gleiche , man sah keine Brut , keine raubenden Barsche oder Hechte , alles wie tot.
> 
> Gruß Udo


 
ganz genau das hab ich auch zu Jonas gesagt. ich hab nicht einen einzigen Brutfisch gesehen. und das Wasser war stellenweise Glasklar.

vg


----------



## marca (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So schlecht läufts nun auch nicht!
Hatte heute morgen in zweieinhalb Stündchen sieben Bisse und vier Zander haben Frischluft geschnuppert.
Stehen noch sehr ufernah und flach über Steinschüttungen.
Köder war wie immer Rapala SSR09 in SFC.


----------



## powermike1977 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wusste ichs dich marca. wenn ich nicht immernoch so frisch vater waere, dann haetten wir uns heute getroffen. geiler fisch!


----------



## Udo561 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
komme gerade auch vom Wasser , bei dem Sauwetter hatte ich keine Lust mit dem Boot raus zu fahren und Karpfen geht ja immer ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dennis20989 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Schöner Fisch Udo^^

dickes Petri


Gruß

Dennis


----------



## speedfreack (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

kann man heute in roermond tageskarten oder jahreskarten für die maas kaufen?bitte schnelle antwort danke schon mal.


----------



## Udo561 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Dennis,
Danke , aber eigendlich ist jetzt Raubfischzeit :q
Heute komme ich auch nicht mehr dazu , aber spätestens Donnerstag gehts  dann mit dem Boot raus .
Aber ihr hattet ja auch euren Spaß und hattet etwas zu verbuchen.#6
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo
Das knallt hier ohne Ende,bin nicht mit dem Boot rausgefahren den ich muss mich ja beim Uferangeln am Samstag vorbereiten.
5 Zander 4Barsche.
Zander: 50-55-61-65-68cm nur den 65 mitgenommen hatte den Wobbler zu weit drin der Rest schwimmt wieder.
Barsche: 43-45-47-47cm


----------



## Udo561 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
Glückwunsch , das hört sich ja gut an.
Seltsam das bei mir nichts lief , Fisch ist ja da und beisst auch .

Gruß Udo


----------



## he_ad (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

gz zum fisch!!!
ich hatte gestern auch nur 1 biss und 1 nachläufer
war aber auch nur 1 std am wasser .... 
mfg he_ad


----------



## Snyder (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier und nutze doch einfach mal den Start in die Raubfischzeit um mich hier auch mal mitzumischen. 
War gestern auch am Wasser (auch über nacht) und bei mir und meinem Kumpel lief auch nichts. Saßen am Kanal bei Wessem und an 4 Ruten (Köderfisch auf Grund und jiggen vom Ufer) meldete sich kein einziger Zander. :-(
Naja, aber Glückwunsch denen die erfolgreicher waren als wir.
Gruß Snyder


----------



## ZanderCatcher2007 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Zanderjäger! Petri zu den tollen Zandern und den fetten Barschen!! Ich war heute auch unterwegs. Ich konnte nen 67 er hecht und nen 38 er Barsch verhaften. Ich war in Roermond und Asselt unterwegs sowie kurz am Oolerplas. Gefangen habe ich die beiden auf Pointer. Wo warst du denn unterwegs und womit warst du denn als Köder erfolgreich?

Gruß

ZanderCatcher2007


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZanderCatcher2007 schrieb:


> Hi Zanderjäger! Petri zu den tollen Zandern und den fetten Barschen!! Ich war heute auch unterwegs. Ich konnte nen 67 er hecht und nen 38 er Barsch verhaften. Ich war in Roermond und Asselt unterwegs sowie kurz am Oolerplas. Gefangen habe ich die beiden auf Pointer. Wo warst du denn unterwegs und womit warst du denn als Köder erfolgreich?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ZanderCatcher2007


 Hallo
Ich war in Ool die Maasstraat entlang auf schwarz gelben Gummifisch.


----------



## theundertaker (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Welche Größe an Gummis hatteste denn drauf, Zanderjäger?


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Welche Größe an Gummis hatteste denn drauf, Zanderjäger?


 8cm 25g Bleikopf


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Und noch ein 68 Hecht jetzt wird das Wetter besser ich bin wieder draußen


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hey leute wisst ihr wie das aussieht mit nachangeln direkt im hafen an der maas? hab mit dem hafenmeister gesprochen und der hat nix dagegen das ich da angel obwohl das ja generell nicht gerne gesehen wird also angler im hafen vom ufer aus , aber was sagt die kontrolle wenn man nachtangeln will? zählen die häfen noch zur maas oder zählt das dann auch schon zu nem  "see" und ist nicht erlaubt? lasse nämlich gerne mal ne rute über nacht drin wenn wir im boot pennen 


mfg


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

3 Zander 51-54-56 alle schwimmen wieder 
Und ein Hecht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! der schwimmt auch wieder 125cm und 15 kg


----------



## theundertaker (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Waaaaaaahnsiiiiiinn.....also du fängst ja Fische wie nix  Absolut dickes fettes Petri zu dem wunderschönen Hecht...ein Traum...

Ich wünschte, ich hätte auch mal so n Glück =)

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## QWERTZ (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Traum Fisch Zanderjäger! #6
Dickes Petri!

Auch auf GuFi?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja wieder auf 8cm langen schwarz gelben Gummifisch.


----------



## he_ad (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Zanderjäger1969
Dickes Petri


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke an alle und auch gute Fänge für euch ,war gerade noch mal an der Maas und ein 58cm Zander.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War noch mal schnell 55cm Zander und ein 47cm Barsch.
47 cm ist meine magische Zahl komme nicht drüber.
Aber ich werde mich weiter anstrengen.


----------



## micha1581 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petri! du legst hier echt was vor. bin mal gespannt wie es Sonntag läuft. meinen PB Barsch hab ich letztes Jahr gefangen. 49cm!!! das wird schwer den noch mal zu knacken. der Größte dieses Jahr war 46cm. den hab ich im Januar am Kanal gefangen.

vg


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

49cm Super, bei mir hört es bei 47cm auf kann machen was ich will, 3 Stück schon seit Samstag die 47 cm waren. aber ich freue mich trotzdem,bin auch gespannt auf Sonntag.


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

zanderjäger fischt du momentan flach? in welchen tiefen beissen die barsche?

mfg


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZandeR$tar2007 schrieb:


> zanderjäger fischt du momentan flach? in welchen tiefen beissen die barsche?
> 
> mfg


 Auf ca. 3-3,5m stehen etwas unten weil die Hechte in 1,5m Tiefe sind.


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ufernähe? 3-3,5m oder besse teile abfischen die grossräumiger nur 3-3,5 m tief sind? kenne ein paar gute ecken aber dort schwankt es zwischen 2-15m meinst du da könnte auch was stehen? mfg


----------



## theundertaker (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Zanderjäger: Mein PB-Barsch war bis jetzt 48 cm...hab ich letztes Jahr gefangen...Ich drück dir mal die Daumen zum Ü50er!

Du musst mich bei Gelegenheit mal mit ans Ufer nehmen...ich glaub mal, ich muss mir noch n bissl Technik bei dir abgucken...man kann sich ja nur verbessern und dazulernen...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hey leute will heute keine raus ans wasser für ein paar stunden? bis 24- 2 uhr so? wäre einer dabei? ich komme aus Hagen Liegt neben Dortmund könnte sogar einsammeln 
mfg


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZandeR$tar2007 schrieb:


> ufernähe? 3-3,5m oder besse teile abfischen die grossräumiger nur 3-3,5 m tief sind? kenne ein paar gute ecken aber dort schwankt es zwischen 2-15m meinst du da könnte auch was stehen? mfg


 Du musst nur sehen das du bei 3-3,5m landest die stehen direkt unter den Hechten außerdem ist das Wasser sehr klar.


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ne du da wo ich hin will ist es gerade ziemlich trüb


----------



## powermike1977 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> 3 Zander 51-54-56 alle schwimmen wieder
> Und ein Hecht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! der schwimmt auch wieder 125cm und 15 kg



alda,
das ist n krokodil! knaller.
mike


----------



## Snyder (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Sagt mal kennt jemand von euch einen Bootsverleih in oder bei Roermond wo man sich Boote für so 2-3 Personen ausleihen kann, wollte am WE mal die Rute vom Boot auswerfen.
Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Wetter? Scheint ja ziemlich kräftig die Sonne und das soll ja auch bis Sonntag so bleiben (laut Internet). Was würdet ihr sagen wie groß die Chancen stehen bei so einem Wetter einen schönen Zander zu überlisten?
Gruß
Snyder


----------



## Udo561 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Snyder schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr sagen wie groß die Chancen stehen bei so einem Wetter einen schönen Zander zu überlisten?
> Gruß
> Snyder



Hi,
sehr gut , gestern 4 , jetzt eben 2 
Zum Bootsverheih in Roermond kann ich dir nichts sagen , gibts bestimmt , wird aber nicht günstig sein.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Habakuk (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Endlich hat es bei dir geklappt UDO! Super #6

Morgen geht es für mich für 1 Woche nach Schweden, hoffentlich wird es was. #h

Bin mal auf eure Fangmeldungen gespannt.


----------



## Snyder (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Glückwunsch!
Habe auch mal im Internet geguckt...ist wirklich sehr teuer. Werde dann wohl doch vom Ufer aus den Zandern nachstellen müssen. :-(


----------



## jogibaer1996 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin zusammen,
sooo, jetzt hab ichs aber, mein erster Zander ist gefangen!
60 cm!!

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Jonas ,
Dann hier auch nochmal , meinen Glückwunsch #6
Man sieht dir die Freude über deinen ersten zander so richtig an 

Ich komme gerade auch vom Spinnangeln 

Gruß Udo


----------



## alex-racer (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

schöner zander jonas #6

au backe wenn das küchenbild vom zander die krauthis brothers sehen :q


gruß alex


----------



## Udo561 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



alex-racer schrieb:


> schöner zander jonas #6
> au backe wenn das küchenbild vom zander die krauthis brothers sehen :q
> gruß alex



Hi,
na ja , war ja sein erster Zander , Papa und Mama wollten den bestimmt sehen 
Die nächsten dürfen bestimmt wieder schwimmen #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja , war ja sein erster Zander , Papa und Mama wollten den bestimmt sehen
> Die nächsten dürfen bestimmt wieder schwimmen #6
> Gruß Udo


 
eben, ich will ja auch nicht alle Fische abknüppeln... 
außerdem hatte der ziemlich tief geschluckt...

Grüße
jogi


----------



## wilhelm (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

|schild-gPetri zum schönen Zander.#6
Und guten Appetit der sieht lecker aus.

Gruß Wilhelm|laola:


----------



## krauthi (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



alex-racer schrieb:


> schöner zander jonas #6
> 
> au backe wenn das küchenbild vom zander die krauthis brothers sehen :q
> 
> ...


 
|kopfkrat soll ich mich jetzt auf diesen Kindergarten einlassen ???


----------



## micha1581 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

nein Krauthi, aber ein Petri wäre schon ok gewesen...

@jonas
von mir auch nochmal Petri zum schönen Zander.

vg


----------



## Udo561 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen,
bin dann auch mal wieder unterwegs , noch kann man ja in Ruhe angeln , gestern war bei uns auf dem Wasser die Hölle los.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Warum Muße man sich für alle Beiträge entschuldigen bzw. überlegen macht man es allen Recht oder was können jetzt für Kommentare kommen die teilweiße schon beleidigen sind.Gerade wenn ein jugendlicher schreibt das er dann zerissen wird. Nichts gegen sachliche Kommentare dafür gibt es ja das Board aber seinen Willen anderen aufzwingen das ist nicht Ok.
Solange der Te an die Gültige Gesetze oder Anweisungen hält ist das alles in Ordnung, ich zum Beispiel setze 90% zurück,dokumentiere das auch in meinen Fangbuch.Wenn jemand den Fisch mitnimmt und ihn verwertet ist das in Ordnung setzt er alle zurück ist das auch OK. Aber bitte lasst uns immer Sachlich bleiben. 
Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Udo561 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich setzte 100 % meiner Fische zurück, habe aber vollstes Verständnis dafür das man als 14 Jähriger seinen ersten !!!! Zander zu Hause vorzeigen möchte und gemeinsam mit Mama und Papa verspeist 
Und beim TE bin ich mir relativ sicher das das er in Zukunft auch min. 90 % seiner Fische zurück setzt.#6

So , und nun ans Wasser , ist doch herrliches Wetter 

Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hmm...

ich war am Samstag Morgen auch mal los und habe leider mit nicht wirklich viel Fisch gerechnet...es sollte wohl auch bei der Vermutung bleiben...na gut, einen konnte ich dann doch noch überlisten 

Stolze 88 cm brachte dieser wundervolle Zander aufs Maßband...mein größter Fisch bis jetzt und einfach nur toll...ich hab mich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig...


http://img697.*ih.us/img697/3163/1000797.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jogibaer1996 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*


Petri zum tollen Zander! Echt ein super Fisch!
Jetzt haste ja doch was gefangen#6

Warum hast du bitte dein Gesicht geschwärzt? |kopfkrat
Ich nehme an, den hast du an der einen Stelle gefangen von der wir per PN schon sprachen?

Grüße
jogi


----------



## micha1581 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Geiler Fisch!!! Petri!!!
hast du beim ausnehmen mal drauf geachtet ob der schon gelaicht hat? ich hab irgendwo gelesen, das viele Zander noch nicht gelaicht haben. ist jetzt nur Interessehalber gefragt. 

vg


----------



## Udo561 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas ,
meinen Glückwunsch.

@ Micha

Ja , liegst richtig mit deiner Vermutung , ich hatte die Tage ja auch schon ein paar Zander fangen können , die , die ich im See gefangen hatte hatten noch nicht abgelaicht , fühlt man auch am Bauch.
Die Zander die ich direkt in der Maas gefangen hatte waren Laichfrei.

Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Der Zander war laichfrei...

@jogi: War nicht die Stelle, von der wir geschrieben hatten.

Und ja, ich hatte endlich auch mal Glück...war ja schon nicht mehr auszuhalten XD :-D


----------



## Udo561 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen,
man , ich hab verpennt , die Sonne steht schon am Himmel und ich bin  noch nicht auf dem Wasser |supergri
Wünsche euch einen schönen sonnigen erfolgreichen Sonntag.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dennis20989 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dickes Dickes Petri Thomas

So einen Fisch fängt man nicht alle Tage, hoffentlich fang ich auch mal so einen

Sehr nettes Fischchen 

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## theundertaker (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das stimmt...angel ja jetzt auch schon ne Weile und da darf das Glück ja auch mal bei mir zuschlagen 

Hätte auch nie mit gerechnet...aber das ist ja das, was das Angeln auch so aufregend macht...es kann jederzeit ein Schlag durch die Rute gehen und der Fisch des Lebens hängt plötzlich am anderen Ende...

Jeder Angeltag macht einen klüger und irgendwann hat man die richtige Technik und der Fisch kann kommen...

Also Dennis, angeln angeln angeln ist die Devise 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## wilhelm (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Thomas,
Herzlichen Glückwunsch,und Petri-heil zu deinem schönen Zander.
Wie sagt man so schön: Auch ein blindes Korn findet mal sein Huhn.

Gruß Wilhelm

dervorneisblasswerdende|wavey:


----------



## theundertaker (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke wilhelm...du brauchst nicht vor Neid blass werden...ich glaube, mit der gewissen Ausdauer kann man das auch früher oder später locker hinlegen...ist halt einfach Glückssache...der richtige Platz, die richtige Zeit, der richtige Köder und dann erst kann was beißen 

Da brauchste nicht vor Neid blass werden, war auch nur Glück...ich hätte wie schon erwähnt nie im Leben mit so nem Tier an dem Tag gerechnet und auf einmal ein Ruck in der Rute und dann zog der "Hänger" auch schon einfach nach links durch den Kanal 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex-racer (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Thommes,

mensch leck mich am A......,
da fängt der kerl einen mords ZANDER :vik:

Petri zum schönen Zander, lass dir die Files schmecken.


Gruß Alex


----------



## theundertaker (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dankäää Aleeeeex


----------



## Udo561 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
heute war geil auf dem Wasser , geschätzte 574 Boote habe ich gesehen  und bestimmt 40-60 Angler .#q
Ich liebe solche Tage :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Igitt....da fährt man lieber wieder nach Hause nä, wenn mans nicht so weit hat...


----------



## QWERTZ (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen zusammen,

hey Thomas, hier auf dem Foto sieht er nochmal ne ganze Nummer größer aus! Geiles Tier! Nochmal Petri!!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## MissZander (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey da ich zum Sasion beginn so ziemlich schneider geblieben bin wollte ich mal auf ursachen forschung gehen... Wir angelten nähe linne vom ufer aus glaub ingesamt waren dort um die 10-12 Angler über nacht und insgesamt sah das endergebniss sehr blass aus, es tat sich einfach von abends bis morgens nichts, keine bewegung im wasser, die tauwürmer waren unberührt nicht mal abgenagt nichts... #d wir konnten morgens ein paar brassen am ufer beobachten aber das wars schon, die nachbern fingen nachts 5,6 davon, und es wurde auch am ufer ein hecht mit pose gefangen, aber das hört sich eher nach zufall an. ;+

Gibt es irgend wo stellen in roermond wo man auch beim ansitz angeln noch erfolg hat, weil ich gehöre nicht zur fraktion der schleppfischer  mir ist klar das mir jetzt hier keiner ne weg beschreibung zu seinem hotspot gibt aber so ein kleiner tipp per pn würde mir schon sehr reichen lg Angie :m


----------



## theundertaker (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bin noch auf Arbeit...antworte dir nachher noch auf deine PN...


----------



## Dennis20989 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Naklar Tommi meine Devise ist Üben Üben Üben ^^

Dann werd ich dir solche Fische vor der Nase wegschnappen          hehe

Naja mal sehen vllt klappts ja die Tage mal wieder ans Gewässer zu fahren hoffe mal auf n trockenes Wetter muss ja net gleich regnen^^

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## QWERTZ (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Dennis,

_


Dennis20989 schrieb:



			Naklar Tommi meine Devise ist Üben Üben Üben ^^
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


Dennis20989 schrieb:


> Wie oft warst Du denn jetzt schon am Wasser seit dem letzten Treffen?
> 
> _Dann werd ich dir solche Fische vor der Nase wegschnappen          hehe_
> 
> ...


----------



## theundertaker (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Marcel hat Recht


----------



## speedfreack (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi,haben beim nacht am we am julianerkanal einen wels gefangen,98cm und 5 kg ! und barsche haben wir dort auch gefangen leider keine fotos,aber sonst leider auch nix.


----------



## Udo561 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
könnte ich jetzt nicht behaupten |supergri

Meine größten Zander und auch Hechte habe ich bei Sonnenschein am Nachmittag gefangen , meist wenn Frauchen sich auf dem Boot am sonnen war und ich am Angeln war.
So unterschiedlich ist das , aber Sonnenschein und warm ist für mich optimales Angelwetter.
Die letzten Tage waren von den Fängen her doch super , na ja und wir hatten super Wetter.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich finds halt besser, wenns nicht so jutes Wetter ist...kommt halt auch immer auf den eigenen Erfolg an, so orientiert man sich dann auch wettertechnisch...

Beißen kann der Fisch ja immer...macht er bei mir zwar nicht, aber wat solls


----------



## Snyder (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
was haltet ihr denn momentan vom Fischen auf Zander im Julianakanal? Ist es einen Versuch wert dort mal die Rute auszuwerfen, oder sollte ich es lieber an der Maas probieren?
Gruß
Snyder


----------



## Udo561 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ist ja nichts neues.
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo,

ich hab auch bei bestem Wetter schon gut gefangen! 
Aber auch nicht immer, wenn es zu warm wird, kann das auch ganz schön mau ausgehen. Kommt natürlich immer aufs Gewässer und die Technik an. #c

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi marcel ,
na ja , bei Sonnenschein angele ich vermehrt über oder im Kraut , da steht immer Fisch .
Vom Boot aus ist das auch nicht so beschwerlich wie vom Ufer aus.
Gruß Udo


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hey leute wisst ihr wie das aussieht mit nachangeln direkt im hafen an der maas? hab mit dem hafenmeister gesprochen und der hat nix dagegen das ich da angel obwohl das ja generell nicht gerne gesehen wird also angler im hafen vom ufer aus , aber was sagt die kontrolle wenn man nachtangeln will? zählen die häfen noch zur maas oder zählt das dann auch schon zu nem "see" und ist nicht erlaubt? lasse nämlich gerne mal ne rute über nacht drin wenn wir im boot pennen 


könnt ihr mir dazu nichts sagen?
mfg


----------



## Dennis20989 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Deshalb sag ich ja muss ja nicht unbedingt regnen, wenns so ist dann muss man halt damit leben^^

Aber ich weiss noch das ich bei strahlenden Sonnen schein n Hecht an der Rute hatte ne Marcel ^^?

Müssen wa unbedingt wiederholen hat doch richtig Spaß gemacht   

Aber stimmt ja schon das man eigentlich sagt Sonnenschein und Fischen  passt net so gut zusammen   naja ist immer unterschiedlich denke ich mal

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Udo561 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZandeR$tar2007 schrieb:


> hey leute wisst ihr wie das aussieht mit nachangeln direkt im hafen an der maas? hab mit dem hafenmeister gesprochen und der hat nix dagegen das ich da angel obwohl das ja generell nicht gerne gesehen wird also angler im hafen vom ufer aus , aber was sagt die kontrolle wenn man nachtangeln will? zählen die häfen noch zur maas oder zählt das dann auch schon zu nem "see" und ist nicht erlaubt? lasse nämlich gerne mal ne rute über nacht drin wenn wir im boot pennen
> könnt ihr mir dazu nichts sagen?
> mfg



Hi,
schau doch in deine Angelpapiere , da ist doch auch der Hafen aufgeführt , wird dann dabei stehen ob du da angeln darfst oder nicht.
Der Hafenmeister hat eh nichts zu sagen , entscheident ist was die Fischereiaufsicht dazu sagt 
Gruß Udo


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

danke udo

aber gerade das ist es ja es steht nichts drin der hafen ist in meinen papieren garnicht mit drin es geht um den jachthafen roermond.


----------



## Udo561 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZandeR$tar2007 schrieb:


> danke udo
> 
> aber gerade das ist es ja es steht nichts drin der hafen ist in meinen papieren garnicht mit drin es geht um den jachthafen roermond.



Hi,
ich habe meine Papiere in NL liegen , sonst könnte ich mal nachschauen.
Aber wenn der Hafen in den papieren nicht aufgeführt ist dann  darfst du da bestimmt nicht angeln.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
scroll hier mal runter ob der Hafen dabei ist.
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/maasplassen.htm


----------



## Snyder (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand sagen wie teuer ein Liegeplat für ein Schlauchboot von ca. 3-4 Metern in der Gegend um Roermond ist (im Sommer)?


----------



## Udo561 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Snyder schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kann mir jemand sagen wie teuer ein Liegeplat für ein Schlauchboot von ca. 3-4 Metern in der Gegend um Roermond ist (im Sommer)?



Hi,
unbezahlbar :q

Bei uns , ist allerdings nicht in Roermond, kostet die Saison (26. März. - 31. Okt. ) 550 Euro.
Ich habe allerdings einen Ganzjahresplatz , so das ich auch den Winter über gleich ins Boot steigen kann.
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

In Roermond kostet es so zwischen 300-500 € für eine Saison. Ich hatte glück zahl nur 100


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke udo aber soweit bin ich schon.
auf der 3ten Plaasen skizze ist diese Blase wo drin steht Nieuwe Nack und unter dieser Blase ist ein kleines schiffchen und genau dort mein ich , diesen hafen. der Bereich ist hell blau also sollte es noch zur maas zählen und das nachtangeln ist da drin erlaubt oder ist es wie bei rosslag nicht erlaubt? aber wieso ist rosslag dunkelblau und der hafen dort genau so hellblau wie die Maas?


----------



## Udo561 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So wie ich das sehe darfst du n
ur die dunkelblauen Bereiche beangeln.
Zudem steht dies da.
Nachtangel ist schon mal verboten , und du braucht ne schriftliche Genehmigung vom Besitzer des hafens.
Gruß Udo


Alle in der nebenstehenden Karte blau gekennzeichneten Bereiche dürfen  beangelt werden. Das Entlanglaufen ist am ganzen Maassee erlaubt.
 Am  Jachthafen de Rosslag dürfen nur die frei zugänglichen Ufer betreten  werden. 
 Das Nachtangeln ist das ganze Jahr zwischen Sonnenuntergang  und Sonnenaufgang verboten.
 Pro Angeltag darf man nur 2 Zander mit  einem Mindestmaß von 42 cm im Besitz haben.
 Ohne schriftliche  Genehmigung des Eigentümers - Pächters - Inhabers, darf der Besitzer der  Erlaubnis die touristisch kreativen Projekte, wie Jachthäfen,  Campingplätze und Bungalowparks nicht betreten.


----------



## theundertaker (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Am Weekend gehts seit langem mal wieder zum Nachtangeln auf Räuber...hoffentlich gelingt mir nochmal so ein netter Fang =)


----------



## Snyder (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Das ist ja wirklich fast unbezahlbar.
Aber im Notfall kann man so ein Schlauchboot ja auch auseinandernehmen, bzw. die Luft rauslassen und immer mit dem Auto transportieren...oder?  (wäre halt nur lästig)

SpinnAngler93 den Trick mit den 100€ musste mir mal verraten. |supergri

Gruß
Snyder


----------



## Udo561 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
in dem Fall würde ich zu einem Schlauchboot mit Luftboden tendieren , ob wohl ich sonst davon abraten würde.
Aber diese Boote sind je nach Größe mit der richtigen Pumpe in 12-20 Minuten aufgebaut , inkl. dem abhängen vom Motor .
Gruß Udo
ps. den "normalen" Preis würde ich bei uns auch nicht zahlen , dann würde ich lieber vor jeder Ausfahrt slippen.


----------



## SaIz (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Kann man im Oolderplaas auch mit einem ganz normalem schlauchboot von zuhause angeln?


----------



## theundertaker (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Vergiss es lieber...wenn da Wind aufkommt...kommste schneller in Schwierigkeiten als es dir lieb ist...auf dem See ist mit der meiste Wind drauf...

Kommt ja aber auch ein bissl auf dein Schlauchboot an...ich würds auf diesem See auf keinen Fall probieren...da wäre mir mein Leben doch noch ein kleines bisschen wichtiger als Angeln  Wenn auch nur wirklich ein kleeeeeeines bisschen =))))


----------



## micha1581 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

An Tagen an denen es Windstill ist kannst du das ruhig machen. du solltest allerdings nie zu weit vom Ufer wegpaddeln. das wetter kann schnell umschlagen und dann kommst du echt in Schwierigkeiten. 

vg


----------



## theundertaker (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja, das stimmt schon, bei Windstille...am besten übers Internet überprüfen kannst du natürlich auf dem See rumpaddeln, da sollte nix passieren...es darf halt nur kein Wind gehen, dann wirds richtig gefährlich...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

:q wie beim Bootstreffen... nur kamen da die wellen von den ganzen booten, die schnell in die Häfen gefahren sind, als es anfing zu regnen :q

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SaIz schrieb:


> Kann man im Oolderplaas auch mit einem ganz normalem schlauchboot von zuhause angeln?



Hi,
ja , kannste machen , solltest du aber nur im Sommer versuchen , Rettungsweste anhaben und nach Möglichkeit ein guter Schwimmer sein.
dann nicht weiter als 100 Meter vom Ufer weg.
Nach Möglichkeit jemandem an Land Bescheid geben wo du angelst damit er ein Auge auf dich hat.
Gruß Udo


----------



## BSZocher (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SaIz schrieb:


> Kann man im Oolderplaas auch mit einem ganz normalem schlauchboot von zuhause angeln?



Moin!
Wenn du auch auf ca. 28m Wassertiefe enden möchtest wie ein unvorsichtiger Angler vor ca. 2 Jahren....dann mach mal.

EGAL welches Wetter mit soch einer besseren Luftmatratze/Kinderpaddelboot hat man auf solchen Gewässern den Randbereich NICHT zu verlassen.


----------



## SaIz (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wo könnte man denn mit dem rum paddeln ohne schwierigkeiten zu bekommen? Mit Kontrollen oder das es Lebensgefährlich wird.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Im Schwimmbad xD


----------



## SaIz (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

xD nee jetzt im ernst wo könnte man das machen? 
Will vllt mal mit dem schlauchboot mal raus vllt fängt sich der fisch dann besser. Muss ja kein hotspot sein nur soo grob wo man alles mit dem boot raus könnte.


----------



## powermike1977 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

lass das lieber


----------



## BSZocher (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt schon, bei Windstille... kannst du natürlich auf dem See rumpaddeln, da sollte nix passieren.....



Junge du hast selbst keine Ahnung vom Bootfahren geschweige denn einen eigenen akzeptablen, schwimmenden Untersatz also mach hier nicht auf den Weltumsegler.
Halte dich mit solch, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, TÖTLICHEM SCHWACHSINN zurück.

Wohin das führt haben wir hier leider schon erleben dürfen.


----------



## theundertaker (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bleib mal locker, Kerlchen...!!! Bei Windstille auf nem See rumzupaddeln ist ja wohl drin...der tragische Unfall ist nur passiert, weil der Meister bei ordentlichem Wind auf den See gefahren ist...also schieb nen ganz ruhigen, ok!


----------



## micha1581 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@BSZocher

jetzt pack mal den "Großkotz" wieder in den Schrank und bleib sachlich. du hast selbst geschrieben,das es bei Windstille im Uferbereich kein Problem ist. Thomas hat nix anderes gesagt und wenn du dir die mühe machst und mal eine seite zurück gehst, dann siehst du das auch selber. 

erst ALLES lesen und dann schreien.....

vg


----------



## alizander1 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ruhig Blut Leute!
Ich persönlich würde auch nicht mit so nem Gummiteil auf den Plassen rumplanschen.
Man darf nicht vergessen, das es Baggerseen sind und man immer mal damit rechnen muss, das sich unter Wasser Strömungen oder Strudel durch Erdrutsch bilden oder du dir nen Haken in dein Gummiboot haust.
Da kannste noch so gut schwimmen können, nützt dann alles nichts mehr.
Nicht ohne Grund stehen fast überall Schilder, das Schwimmen dort verboten ist.
Gibt in Roermond aber auch einen Aqua Terra bereich, der als Schwimmbad dient und wo die DLRG schön aufpasst.
Da würd ichs mal probieren....


Gruss
Alex


----------



## BSZocher (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Bleib mal locker, Kerlchen...!!! ...also schieb nen ganz ruhigen, ok!



Nö bei so einem Schwachsinn kann man nicht ruhig bleiben.
Im Uferbereich....wie weit denn?
Nach 10m ist dort tief genug......
...aber springt ihr mal alle ruhig von der Brücke. #h



micha1581 schrieb:


> ....



...auch du musst wohl deine "Brücke" noch finden.
Ich hoffe nur, dass es nicht zu schmerzlich wird.

@all: Jedes Jahr begeben sich genug Leute aus Unwissenheit und auf Grund dieser "tollen Ratschläge" in Lebensgefahr.

Jeden Sonntag in den meisten Wassersportgebieten in NL und D zu beobachten.

Immer eine Handbreit... na ihr wisst schon. #h


----------



## theundertaker (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hat auch keiner gesagt, dass du mit nem Schlauchboot auf den See sollst...er fragte, ob man es wagen kann...dass es ziemlich gefährlich werden kann, das habe ich nie bestritten...wenn er es jedoch trotzdem versuchen will (sieht ja stark danach aus), dann ist es wohl besser, die bei absoluter Windstille zu tun...mehr wollte ich garnicht aussagen...

Kannst dich aber gerne weiter aufregen...ich werd mich auch nicht mehr dazu äußern, da du ja direkt in die Luft gehst und dich nicht normal artikulieren kannst...aber passt schon...

Trotzdem noch n schönen Tag und viel Erfolg beim Angeln...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## QWERTZ (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Kannst dich aber gerne weiter aufregen...ich werd mich auch nicht mehr dazu äußern, da du ja direkt in die Luft gehst und dich nicht normal artikulieren kannst...aber passt schon...
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas





  |good:

@BSZocher:

Du solltest einen Job bei der Bild-Zeitung annehmen...


----------



## Criss81 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Und ist der tödliche Unfall auf dem Oolerplaasen nicht im Dezember passiert, war wirklich schlechten Wetterbedingungen und der jenige hatte noch nichtmal ne Schwimmweste geschweige geeignete Kleidung an?

Ich hatte ja auch schon die Idee mit dem Belly, aber nach meinen Saisonen am Oolerplaasen muss ich sagen hätte ich im Sommer mehr angst von bekloppten Seglern/Bootfahrern über den haufengefahren zu werden, als durch ein Loch im Belly oder ne Strömung zu ertrinken.

Und BSZocker deine Tonwahl, auch wenn du jemanden nur beschützen möchtest/oder vor einer Gefahr warnen möchtest war wahrlich nicht besonders nett. 

Grüße Chris


----------



## BSZocher (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Criss81 schrieb:


> .....
> Ich hatte ja auch schon die Idee mit dem Belly, aber nach meinen Saisonen am Oolerplaasen muss ich sagen hätte ich im Sommer mehr angst von bekloppten Seglern/Bootfahrern über den haufengefahren zu werden, als durch ein Loch im Belly oder ne Strömung zu ertrinken.
> .....



Es ist egal ob Sommer oder Winter ...  die besseren "Luftmatratzen" gehören in's Schwimmbad/Strandbad.
Keinen Meter weiter ...

.... und wenn man dies "Ratschläge" hier liest, sry da kann einem nur die Hutschnur hochgehen.
Den Anfang der Saison schon vergessen? Da war noch nicht mal ein Boot im Spiel.
Letztes Jahr die beiden Jugendlichen noch im Hinterkopf?

Von Berufwegen bin ich in ähnliche Fälle involviert gewesen und von daher tun mir jetzt schon alle Dritten leid, die mal wieder "raus müssen" um die Hans-Kuck-in-die-Luft aus entsprechenden Situtionen herauszuholen.

Aber wie gesagt: Jedem seine Brücke..... #h


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jungs eins ist doch unbestritten, auf dem Wasser kann man nicht
so schnell und unkompliziert, wenn der Motor oder was anderes ausfallen ist, die füsse unter den Arm nehmen und mal schnell zur Tanke oder wo anders Hilfe holen gehen.

Habe selber schon mal kurz unter land Seenebel erleben dürfen, da weisst du dann wie wichtig Navigation oder andere See Erfahrungen sind.

Also alles sehr vorsichtig machen.


----------



## Udo561 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
man kann auch übertreiben.
Wenn man auf alles achten muss dürfte keiner von uns über die Strasse laufen ,man könnte ja unter ein Auto kommen.
Meine Freundin und ich sind  schon einige Male durch Leukermeer geschwommen , wie ich mich doch freue noch nicht ertrunken zu sein.
Gruß Udo
ps. wer nicht schwimmen , oder schlecht schwimmen kann hat auf einem Boot nichts verloren , auch nicht mit Schwimmweste.
Egal ob Badeboot oder Rauwassertaugliches Boot


----------



## SaIz (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ok leute danke für eure antworten!!!
Ich habe mich entschlossen nicht mit der besseren "Luftmatratze" auf wasser zu paddeln. Das ist mir eindeutig zu gefährlich was ich hier soo gelesen habe! Da ist mir mein Leben zu wertvoll, lieber bleibe ich am Ufer anstatt unter Wasser.


----------



## micha1581 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> EGAL welches Wetter mit soch einer besseren Luftmatratze/Kinderpaddelboot hat man auf solchen Gewässern den Randbereich NICHT zu verlassen.


 
??? 

wir haben nichts anderes geschrieben.


----------



## BSZocher (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SaIz schrieb:


> Ok leute danke für eure antworten!!!
> Ich habe mich entschlossen nicht mit der besseren "Luftmatratze" auf wasser zu paddeln. Das ist mir eindeutig zu gefährlich was ich hier soo gelesen habe! Da ist mir mein Leben zu wertvoll, lieber bleibe ich am Ufer anstatt unter Wasser.



Moin!
#6 Danke!!!!
Nicht das ich nicht hätte gut schlafen können aber nun beruhigter.

Damit du nicht vom Ufer los musst, hiermit offiziellst öffentlich und unterschrieben, mit Blut besiegelt und geschworen vor den drei Hexen der Tiefsee:

Einladung für SaIz zur Bootsangeltour auf den See in R'mond mit mein Böötchen.
Termiin per PN #h


----------



## BSZocher (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> ....
> Meine Freundin und ich sind  schon einige Male durch Leukermeer geschwommen , wie ich mich doch freue noch nicht ertrunken zu sein.
> G.......



Mach das mal zu normalen Uhrzeiten bei uns.

Wetten werden angenommen.
Ich setz 2 zu 1 das ihr max 200m weit kommt. See eurer Wahl in R'mond mit Bootsverkehr. 
Schönes WE noch #h


----------



## jogibaer1996 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

:-D was'n hier los? bleibt doch mal locker... geht lieber angeln, dann gibts auch keinen Streß!

In diesem Sinne, Petir Heil fürs WE

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## micha1581 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ist von euch einer am We in Roermond unterwegs?

vg


----------



## BSZocher (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> ... geht lieber angeln, dann gibts auch keinen Streß!
> 
> In diesem Sinne, Petir Heil fürs WE
> 
> ...



Tun wir doch........ SaIz muss nur noch PN schreiben und dann geht dat los..... #h


----------



## BSZocher (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> ist von euch einer am We in Roermond unterwegs?
> 
> vg



Evtl. Samstag aber nur zum "Knallwasser" verschwenden #h


----------



## Udo561 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen,
Zander läuf gut zur Zeit , auch wenn keine richtig großen dabei sind.
Konnte gesern Abend bis zur Dunkelheit einige fangen , aber alle nur so um die 45-60 cm.
Wünsche euch einen erfolgreichen Tag,
Gruß Udo


----------



## MissZander (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Udo wie ist denn das wetter in holland ? lohnt es sich heute üner nacht zu bleiben |uhoh:


----------



## Udo561 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
zur Zeit trocken und 19 Grad.
Ich denke mal, das , wenn es regnet nur mal ein Schauer ist.
Gruß Udo
ps. auf Zander lohnt auf jeden Fall , gestern Abend ist es sehr gut gelaufen , allerdings vom Boot aus


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wie tief hast du gefangen udo?


----------



## Udo561 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
unterschiedlich , die meisten aber direkt an der Kante zur Fahrrinne.
Da sind es bei uns 3 Meter abfallend auf 5-6 Meter
Aber auch direkt am Gras , ruhige stelle ohne Strömung.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
heute Vormittag wars aber schon wieder anders , im Uferbereich war nichts zu holen.
Bisse nur an der Kannte zur Fahrrinne , alle auf dunkelfarbige Gummis.
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin udo,
was haste denn gefangen?

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Udo561 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Jonas,
hast ne PN.
Gruß Udo


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo zusammen, 

ja ich hab auch in der fahrrinne gefangen aber mehr als ein kleiner hecht und ein kleiner barsch waren nicht drin .. beides auf nen 3er spinner von DAM .. hmm auf gummi ging nichts konnte sehen das ein kleiner barsch schwarm hinterherschwamm aber nicht packen wollte... total lustlos muss wohl am wasser gelegeen haben ! kristall klar wiedermal. auf ein neues

mfg


----------



## Snyder (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
sagt mal kann man zum fischen auf Zander einen Gummifisch vom Ufer eigentlich nur führen, indem man zupft, ihn absinken lässt und wieder zupft? Oder kann man auch gleichmäßig einholen und ihn knapp über den Grund führen?
PS: War am Sa auch am Wasser und konnte auch nur einen kleinen Zander erwischen.

Gruß
Snyder


----------



## theundertaker (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wenigstens konntest du einen Zander erwischen...bei mir klappt das fast nie


----------



## speedfreack (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

habe von samstag auf sonntag auch keinen gefangen #t 10 meter nehmen mir kamen 3 mann und die haben gleich 3 von über 70 cm gefangen #q#q#q naja vlt klappts nächstes we:m


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

werde am Dienstag abend mal wieder rausmachen mal ohne Boot will meine Uferangelei aufbessern. Bin mit der Saison zufrieden vom Land aus 24 Zander 2Hechte und 4 Barsche sind OK.


----------



## theundertaker (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

:c:c:c



|rolleyes



|kopfkrat


----------



## Udo561 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Zanderjäger 

Hi,
sind die Zander bei dir im Schnitt auch kleiner als die , die du letztes Jahr um diese Zeit gefangen hast ?
Letztes Jahr nach der Schonzeit hatten meinen Zander im Schnitt um die 60 cm , dieses Jahr vielleicht 50 - 55 cm.
Wie viel ich bisher gefangen habe möchte ich für mich behalten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> @ Zanderjäger
> 
> Hi,
> sind die Zander bei dir im Schnitt auch kleiner als die , die du letztes Jahr um diese Zeit gefangen hast ?
> ...


 Hallo Udo
Kann ich nicht so sagen liegen so im Durchschnitt bei 63cm.
Was mich beunruhigt sind die vielen Komoren Verletzungen bei den 50-58cm Zandern die liegen so bei 70%.Erschreckend oder.


----------



## Udo561 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
seltsam , habe ich bei mir nicht .
Aber hier bei mir sieht man auch nur ganz vereinzelt mal einen Kormoran.
Ich hatte bisher nur markellose Zander fangen können , keinen einzigen der Verletzungen aufwies.
Gruß Udo


----------



## trouthunter2008 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo und Petri Heil an Alle!

wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen und mich des öfteren mal hier "blicken" lassen. Ich bin der Michael (Niederländer) 45 Jahre alt und wohne / arbeite in Mönchengladbach (Sicherheitsberater industrieller PS-Schutz). War ca. 20 Jahre Berufssoldat bei der NL-Armee. Und nun...hab ich endlich wieder Zeit fürs angeln! :vik:

Bin seit ca. 2 Jahren wieder auf Achse an der Maas und umliegenden Gewässern. (Kenne ich seit meiner Kindheit!) Hauptsächlich Raubfisch aber auch mal Friedfisch. Habe ein kleines Schlauchboot (Zoom Zodiac 310S) mit ausstattung für kurze Raubfischtouren. Hoffe aber dieses Jahr noch ein anderes größeres  4 bis 5 meter Boot (GFK oder ALU ) kaufen zu können. Ich suche noch. 

Ich würde in Zukunft gerne mit anderen Anglern zusammen drauf los ziehen auf Raubfisch. Mit Boot oder Ufer, egal denn ich bin sehr flexibel. Ich finde zusammen macht es mehr Spass (auch ohne saufgelage ). und man kann von einander lernen. Außerdem ist das Nachtangeln und Bootsangeln zu Zweit oder mit einer Gruppe doch ein wenig sicherer. 

Also wenn jemand lust hat mal was abzusprechen.....  
lasst es mich wissen

PS: verzeiht mir bitte meine Schreibfehler und mein bescheidenes Deutsch. Normalerweise korrigiert meine liebe Frau alles........


----------



## Udo561 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



trouthunter2008 schrieb:


> Hallo und Petri Heil an Alle!
> Ich bin der Michael (Niederländer) 45 Jahre alt
> PS: verzeiht mir bitte meine Schreibfehler und mein bescheidenes Deutsch.........



Hi,
willkommen im Forum,
erstes macht dich schon mal sympatisch  , letzteres auch , obwohl dein Deutsch besser ist als das Durschschnittsdeutsch hier :q

Gruß vom Leukermeer/Well ,
Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



trouthunter2008 schrieb:


> Hallo und Petri Heil an Alle!
> 
> wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen und mich des öfteren mal hier "blicken" lassen. Ich bin der Michael (Niederländer) 45 Jahre alt und wohne / arbeite in Mönchengladbach (Sicherheitsberater industrieller PS-Schutz). War ca. 20 Jahre Berufssoldat bei der NL-Armee. Und nun...hab ich endlich wieder Zeit fürs angeln! :vik:
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen auch von mir#h


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> werde am Dienstag abend mal wieder rausmachen mal ohne Boot will meine Uferangelei aufbessern. Bin mit der Saison zufrieden vom Land aus 24 Zander 2Hechte und 4 Barsche sind OK.


 
War ein bisschen den Gummifisch baden.Ein Hecht und ein Zander erst bei Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## Udo561 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
Glückwunsch , 
ich komme erst morgen wieder ans Wasser , aber ab Mitte  Juli die nächsten Jahre dafür täglich 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Glückwunsch ,
> ich komme erst morgen wieder ans Wasser , aber ab Mitte Juli die nächsten Jahre dafür täglich
> Gruß Udo


 Hallo Udo
Das machst du Richtig. Spiele seit Jahren mit bdem Gedanken nach Holland zu ziehen haben aber noch nicts gefunden.Oder wenigstens von Mai-Oktober dort zu leben und es geht mir da nicht nur um das angeln.


----------



## Udo561 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> Das machst du Richtig. Spiele seit Jahren mit bdem Gedanken nach Holland zu ziehen haben aber noch nicts gefunden.Oder wenigstens von Mai-Oktober dort zu leben und es geht mir da nicht nur um das angeln.



Hi,
von Ende März bis Ende Oktober geht doch als Saisonplatz mit WoWa auf jedem Campingplatz.
Wenns etwas kompfortabler sein soll bietet sich ein Chalet an , die gibt es je nach Standort ab 5000 Euro , auch um Roermond rum.
Besser ausgestattet , neuer und auf einem "guten" Campingplatz sind die schon erheblich teurer , aber wenn man dann da seinen Jahresrlaub verbringt rechnet sich das schnell.
Wir haben auch nur 14 x 4 Meter und 200qm Grundstück , reicht uns aber vollkommen aus .
So verrückt wie es klingt , ich lebe viel lieber in meiner kleinen Holzhütte in Holland direkt am Wasser  als in Deutschland in meinem großen Haus.

Gruß Udo


----------



## hitman47 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo erstmal!

Ich heiße jia und komme aus china! ich habe vorgestern angefangen zu angeln, also null ahnung!  
Wollte mal gern mit jemanden zusammen nach Holland angeln gehen! Egal ob jung oder alt,achja bin 22jahre alt!
Also wenn jemanden auch leute sucht mit denen man zusammen nach Holland angeln geht. melde sich mal bitte! 
Würde mich sehr freun!

MFG    
Jia


----------



## theundertaker (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bis jetzt bin ich 9. beim WM-Tippspiel....juhuuuuuuuuuu XD Et läuft...


----------



## Udo561 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



hitman47 schrieb:


> hallo erstmal!
> 
> Ich heiße jia und komme aus china! ich habe vorgestern angefangen zu angeln, also null ahnung!
> Wollte mal gern mit jemanden zusammen nach Holland angeln gehen! Egal ob jung oder alt,achja bin 22jahre alt!
> ...



Hi ,
willkommen in Forum.

Hier gibt es einige Angler die gemeinsam an der Maas angeln gehen , die werden dich sicher mal mitnehmen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Bis jetzt bin ich 9. beim WM-Tippspiel....juhuuuuuuuuuu XD Et läuft...



Hi Thomas,
super , ich bin auf 30 
Seite 30 rum  :q
Aber es gibt da andere Dinge von denen ich Ahnung habe , Fußball gehört auf jeden Fall nicht dazu 
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich hab auch keine Ahnung, war nur Zufall


----------



## hitman47 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> willkommen in Forum.
> 
> Hier gibt es einige Angler die gemeinsam an der Maas angeln gehen , die werden dich sicher mal mitnehmen.
> Gruß Udo


 
Das wäre natürlich super!!! seit meine kindheit habe ich nicht mehr geangelnt, aber ich fange jetzt wieder an!  

in diese woche bin ich schon zwei mal an maas gewesen,leider nichts geangelnt. entweder pech oder weil ich das einfach noch nicht drauf habe.

Ich fahre heute noch mal in Well unter die Brücke! Ich hoffe bekomme heute was!     Ich werde sobald berichten,wenn ich was hab!    Mann sieht sich vieleicht an der Maas


MFG

Jia


----------



## Udo561 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



hitman47 schrieb:


> Ich fahre heute noch mal in Well unter die Brücke! Ich hoffe bekomme heute was!     Ich werde sobald berichten,wenn ich was hab!    Mann sieht sich vieleicht an der Maas
> MFG
> Jia



Hi,
dann bin ich gerade an dir vorbei gefahren |supergri

Gruß Udo


----------



## hitman47 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> dann bin ich gerade an dir vorbei gefahren |supergri
> 
> Gruß Udo


 
Oh man schon der dritte tag dieser woche,bin ich mit leeren hände nachhause gekommen! habe nur ein mini fisch gefangen,aber der ist schnell wieder ins wasser! und wurde von polizei kontroliert. naja Udo wir können doch auch mal zusammen angeln gehen oder?:q


----------



## Udo561 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



hitman47 schrieb:


> . naja Udo wir können doch auch mal zusammen angeln gehen oder?:q



Hi,
ich bin morgens früh meist für 3 Stunden auf Karpfen und Abends dann mit dem Boot unterwegs.
Dieses Wochenende ist schlecht , heute bekomme ich eine waschmaschine inkl. Wasserzugang eingebaut , morgen müssen wir 25 qm Laminat verlegen.
Keine Ahnung ob ich zwischendurch noch Zeit zum angeln finde
Ab Mitte Juli entspannt sich die Lage bei mir , dann habe ich Zeit ohne Ende :q .
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ab Mitte Juli entspannt sich die Lage bei mir , dann habe ich Zeit ohne Ende :q .
> Gruß Udo




Och Udo! Muss das sein? #d
Du verbringst schon genug Zeit auf dem Wasser! 

Sollen wir nicht mal ein paar Wochen tauschen?? #c|supergri


Gruß :m
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Marcel ,
die ersten 2 Jahre meines Rentnerdarseins waren schlimm, heute komme ich  mit meiner Freizeit ganz gut zurecht |supergri
Ich gehe meist vor dem Frühstück für 3 Stunden auf Karpfen , Abends dann mit dem Boot auf die Maas.
Langeweile habe ich nicht :q
Komme gerade vom Karpfenangeln.


----------



## theundertaker (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Doppelrun?? =)))


----------



## Udo561 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas,
jaaaaaaaaa , und dann alleine am Wasser :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Junge, junge...Udo! :q
Das ist ja wie das ganze Jahr Angelurlaub! :m

Petri! Schöne Fische! 
(wie immer bei Dir)


----------



## theundertaker (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Gott im Himmel...Doppelrun...ich glaub, ich komm mal mit und guck mir das Theater mal an =)) Ich setze mich demnächst mal ohne Angelgerümpel neben dich und beobachte dich bei diesen "Schandtaten" =)) Ich bin echt beeindruckt...du fängst Fische, da träum ich von ^^ Ok, da träumen auch viele andere von...aber ich geb nicht auf und das ist die Hauptsache  Immer weiter experimentieren ist die Devise...oke...gilt ja nicht nur fürs Fischen XDXDXD


----------



## Udo561 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
wenn ich nicht so Angelverrückt wäre dann hätten wir uns nicht das Chalet gekauft.
Aber ich nutze es ja aus , bin ja auch jeden Tag am und auf dem Wasser.
Bin ich froh meine Angeltage nicht mehr planen zu müssen , Spinnrute in die Hand genommen und mal eben für ne Stunde ans Wasser .
Früher war das alles mühseeliger , alleine die Fahrt nach NL hat ja schon eine Stund in Anspruch genommen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Immer weiter experimentieren ist die Devise..XDXDXD



Hi Thomas,
genau so mache ich es auch .
Es gibt bei uns Angler die sind schon 20 Jahre im Verein , tausend mal am Wasser gewesen , aber die fangen kaum.
Aber einfach nur weil sie nicht mal etwas neues ausprobieren.
Wenn ich ne halbe Stunde keinen Biss habe ändere ich etwas und meist kommt dann auch der Biss.
Gruß Udo


----------



## trouthunter2008 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petri und Gruss Udo

schöne Fänge sind das! 

PS: habe gesternmorgen auch einen guten "Fang" gemacht. Das geplante Angelboot aus GFK mit Trailer steht nun doch endlich vor meiner Haustür:vik: 
Hatte einfach fettes GLück das ich bei eb das richtige fand. Ich freue mich so darauf es auszustesten. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja noch fertog zu bekommen wenn wir uns mal zum angeln am leukermeer treffen. Schlauchboot steht nun zum Verkauf.

Muss noch sitze und anderes Zeugs einbauen. Zum bootsangeln ausrüsten eben. Naja macht ja auch Spass sein so ein Boot nach eigenen Vorstellungen herzurichten.

Bis bald

Gruss

Michael


----------



## QWERTZ (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Michael,

Glückwunsch zum Boot! :m

Was hast Du denn für ein Schlauchboot?
Was soll es kosten?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Michael ,
Glückwunsch , ging dann ja doch sehr schnell #6
Der Umbau wird sicher länger dauern als der Kauf |supergri

Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich nehm das schlauchiii...gib mal icq nummer per PN und zeig mir mal paar Bilder


----------



## hitman47 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin morgens früh meist für 3 Stunden auf Karpfen und Abends dann mit dem Boot unterwegs.
> Dieses Wochenende ist schlecht , heute bekomme ich eine waschmaschine inkl. Wasserzugang eingebaut , morgen müssen wir 25 qm Laminat verlegen.
> Keine Ahnung ob ich zwischendurch noch Zeit zum angeln finde
> ...


 
Naja dann wünsche dir schon mal gutes schaffen! Ich gebe mich nicht geschlagen ich probieres dann weiter!|evil:


----------



## QWERTZ (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ich nehm das schlauchiii...gib mal icq nummer per PN und zeig mir mal paar Bilder




Jetzt will der sich hier auch noch vordrängeln! 
Mal die letzten Posts gelesen? #c

Eins ist klar, wenn ich das Boot kriege, 
nehme ich Dich schonmal nicht mit! :g|bla:

Ne Quatsch Thomas, kauf Du das Teil!
Ich komm dannmal mit! |thinkerg:

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## trouthunter2008 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke Marcel,

Ich freue mich auch sehr über das neue Boot denn habe sehr lange gesucht.

Schlauchboot.
Ich habe das ZOOM ZODIAC 310S mit herrausnehmbarem Holzboden. Sehr stabiles Boot und im gutem Zustand. Keine Flicken oder so. Es ist kein Bade und Spassboot sondern ein richtig soldides Schlauchboot mit 2 dickwandigen Doppeltschläuchen und Luftkiel. Nur...hin und wieder  (so alle 6-7Wochen) sollte etwas Luft nachgepumpt werden. Das liegt an  den Ventil-Deckeln, die müssten mal ersetzt werden. Mich störte es nicht  da ich sowiso vor jeder Fahrt den Luftdruk kontrollierte. Die Ventile sind  Außenliegend also da muss nichts neu eingeklebt werden oder so. Sind nur die  oberen Verschraubungen und Schraubdeckel. (Pieper bootszubehör hat die im  Webshop). Ansonsten ist das Boot OK und einsatzbereit. Habe ja damit bis  letzen Dinstag noch geangelt. Liegt sehr gut im Wasser und kommt auch  -wenn man Gas gibt- in gleitfahrt. Hatte da an 750 Euro gedacht. Ich weis es gibt ähnliche für weniger Geld ABER...... dieses hat hinten hochklappbare luft-Slipräder (Edelstahl-Gestänge). Sehr praktisch wenn man nirgenwo slippen kann. So kann man eifach vom Ufer aus ins Wasser. Mit dabei ist ein extra Rangiergestell aus Alu, auch mit Lufrädern.
Ansonsten eine wasserdichte Bugtasche, eine große Stautasche fürs Boot, 2 Alu-Paddel, und ein Enterhaken.

Dazu kann ich -gegen Aupreis (350 Euro) auch noch einen gut erhaltener  Johnson 2.5 PS  2-Takt Außenborder anbieten. Der ist komplettüberholt im  Febr. 2009. Ist natürlich kein Rennsport-Motor aber zum Angeln am Schlauchboot  reicht der allemal. Leicht im Gewicht, sehr kompakt.

Kann morgen mal ein Foto machen und an deine Emailadresse schicken wenn du magst. 
Gruss Michael


----------



## trouthunter2008 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@  theundertaker
Sorry ich hatte deine Nachricht übersehen. Wollte dich nicht ignorieren. Daten zum Boot siehe unten.
Foto folgt. Mache ich morgen bei Tageslicht.


@ Udo
nö ich denke das geht schneller als man denkt. Möchte nur 2 höhenverstellbare, drehbare Sitze einbauen und wenn´s geht den EL Geber im Bootsboden, fest einbauen. Evtl. später irgenwann noch eine Steuerkonsolo rechts im Boot. Mal sehen. 

Gruss

Michael


----------



## hitman47 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo kannst du mir vieleicht sagen,was man so braucht um ein boot für drei person ausleiht! und dir preise eventuel,wenn es gibt dann natürlich auch wo! Natürlich ein Boot auch zu angeln,für vier personen ist auch gut!   so gegen leukemeer!

bedanke mich in voraus!

MFG

Jia


----------



## Udo561 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Jia,
am Campingplatz vom Leukermeer kannst du Boote mit 5 PS ausleihen.
Werden stundenweise verliehen , sind aber bestimmt teuer .
Ich kenne die Preise jetzt nicht .
Kannst ja mal anrufen und nachfragen.
Gruß Udo
Vakantiepark Leukermeer                                  De Kamp 5
							            5855 EG Well
							            Tel. +31 (0)478 50 24 44
										Fax: +31 (0)478 50 12 60
										E-Mail: vakantie@leukermeer.nl


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

möchte nächste Woche Do,Fr.Sa oder So an die Maas hat jemand Lust auf ein bisschen Gummifische baden.


----------



## hitman47 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Jia,
> am Campingplatz vom Leukermeer kannst du Boote mit 5 PS ausleihen.
> Werden stundenweise verliehen , sind aber bestimmt teuer .
> Ich kenne die Preise jetzt nicht .
> ...


 danke Udo für die infomation!  ich fahr gleich noch raus nach well versuche mein glück! Und hoffentlich glück für alle die heute angeln gehen!|wavey:


----------



## trouthunter2008 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Zanderjäger1969

ich hätte Interesse.
Habe aber vorgestern ein neues Boot bekommen und muss es noch  ausstattten fürs angeln. Das alte boot habe ich ich schon zerlegt.   Beide sind zwar fahrbereit aber eber ohne Sitze, Motor, etc. Warte nocht  auf Lieferungen. Hoffe es klappt bis nächste Woche. Ansonsten nur  Uferangeln.

An was hättest du da gedacht? Wann genau? Wo? Welche Technik?

Las mal hören OK? 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Funi (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo 
also wir haben uns heute die wochenkarte für die maas geholt (gültig 1 woche 6 €)
wir dürfen an der gesamten maas in limburg angeln

hat vielleicht jemand eine deutsche übersetzung davon? also von der (Viswateren Limburg?)

haben die Lijst van viswateren Limburg bekommen aber alles in holländisch dann haben die uns eine übersetzung gegeben allerdings von maas seen also bringt die uns nur sehr wenig.

wir waren auch dort, warscheinlich haben wir die falsche stelle erwischt. denn entweder war dort nur gestrüpp oder steine und von fischen keine spur außer die weißfisch brut und die war noch sehr klein.
leider kein erfolg weder auf maden wurm spinner gummifisch wobbler keine reaktion auf nichts.....


wir würden gerne morgen nochmal los(entweder maas oder halt dort wo wir noch mit der wochenkarte angeln dürfen) aber dieses mal würden wir auch gerne etwas fangen

kennt jemand eine gute stelle z.b für barsche wir möchten jetzt keinen hotspot oder so halt nur eine stelle wo man wenigstens ein paar barsche  oder ähnlich fangen kann?

oder halt eine stelle wo man gut fischen kann

danke mfg
skmb


----------



## theundertaker (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Udo: Jetzt bin ich schon dritter Platz beim Fußballtippspiel und würde ne Rolle für 60 Euronen gewinnen...es läuft XD


----------



## Udo561 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> @Udo: Jetzt bin ich schon dritter Platz beim Fußballtippspiel und würde ne Rolle für 60 Euronen gewinnen...es läuft XD



Hi Thomas ,
läuft doch super , freue mich für dich.
Ich stehe so ziemlich auf der letzten Seite 
Gruß Udo
ps. egal , Pech im Spiel , Glück in der Liebe , scheiß auf die Rolle , ich hab auch so meinen Spaß


----------



## theundertaker (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

muahahaaaaa....der war gut  Mir ist eine kaputt gegangen, das würde mir gut in den Kram passen 

*Spaß an* Scheiß auf die Liebe, Rolle her =))) *Spaß aus*


----------



## theundertaker (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Konnte am Samstag seit Langem auch endlich mal wieder einen Hecht landen...einen Biss hab ich leider verschlafen, sonst hätten es zwei sein können...macht ja nix, ich hab mich gefreut wie n Schneekönig 

Das Schöne war natürlich, dass Licht aufs Wasser schien und man hineinschauen konnte...ich sah den Köder abtaumeln und dann plötzlich auch den Hecht hinterschießen...kurz gewartet...Biss...Anhieb und hing...war echt cool anzusehen...

Hechtileinchen schwimmt natürlich wieder ganz fein im Wässerchen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## trouthunter2008 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo untertaker,

Petri!!
klein aber fein!
Finde ich super das du den Hecht zurücksetzt. 
Catch and release eben so wie es sein sollte. :m

Der kleine wird in einigen Jaren mal ein richtiger Kämpfer und evtl. anderen Anglern Dampf machen an der Rute.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

theundertaker ich weiss wo du das foto gemacht hast  aber das mit der zange gefällt mir nich haste schon mal versucht in den nacken zu greifen? auch effektiv .

mfg


----------



## jogibaer1996 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin Thomas!
Petri zum tollen Hecht, der übrigens super schön aussieht!

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## theundertaker (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ZanderStar: Psssssst 

Hast Recht, beim nächsten Mal werd ichs mal im Nacken versuchen, aber ich komme bei dir vorbei und lasse mir die Hand von dir verarzten, wenns daneben geht 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## micha1581 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich hab auch so nen Kieferbrecher, benutze den aber nicht mehr.  wenn du da mal nen Meter dranhängen hast und der plötzlich anfängt zu schlagen....das geht garnicht #d. 
nimm lieber nen Kescher mit. ist in jedem Fall besser für den Fisch.

vg


----------



## BSZocher (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin!
Netter Fisch....muss aber meinem Vor"redner" beipflichten.
Die Fische erleiden durch meist unsachgemäße Handhabung, wie auch plötzliche Reaktionen des Fisches selbst, erhebliche Verletzungen.
Guten gummierten Kescher und alle (vor allem der Fisch) sind glücklich. #h


----------



## theundertaker (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Endlich mal ein gut gemeinter Ratschlag...so gefällste mir gleich viel besser und so kann man sich auf ne normale Art und Weise mit dir verständigen...auf jeden Fall danke für den Tipp euch beiden...


----------



## sweenson (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

:m

noch besser ist ein Riesen Kescher wo man den Fisch im Wasser vom Köder befreien kann und den Fisch nur zum eventuellen messen oder Foto machen aus dem Wasser heben muss. 
Find ich klasse das du so Positiv auf den Ratschlag reagiert hast!


----------



## Udo561 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas ,
ich mag die Dinger auch nicht , bevor ich einen Hecht damit landen würde ziehe ich eine Handlandung vor.
Ok , vom Boot kein Problem , als Uferangler nicht immer so einfach.
Kann mir auch vorstellen das du als Spinnangler nicht unbedingt einen großen Kescher mitschleppen möchtest.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja, das mit dem Kescher war mein eigentliches Anliegen...so wie bei vielen, die sich ein LipGrip besorgen...hab aber auch gelesen gehabt, dass man den Hecht gut ausdrillen soll, wenn man das Teil benutzt...das werde ich auf jeden Fall machen...zu den Teilen wird sich jeder seine eigene Meinung zulegen und dabei sollten wirs nach kurzer "Diskussion" hier auch belassen...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## BSZocher (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ja, das mit dem Kescher war mein eigentliches Anliegen......



Gute Klappkescher sind genug am Markt vorhanden.
Daher sehe ich den Grund nicht, den "LipGrip" zu verwenden.
Auch die "Haltung" des Fisches beim Herausnehmen ist nicht gerade Wirbelsäulenschonend.


----------



## theundertaker (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nicht gerade wirbelsäulenschonend? Ich hatte nicht vor, nach dem Fang eines Fisches auch noch ne Reha-Maßnahme mit dem durchzuführen...vielleicht sollte der ja auch noch ne Stunde ins Fitness-Studio, bevor ich ihn wieder ins Wasser tue


----------



## micha1581 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> ......hab aber auch gelesen gehabt, dass man den Hecht gut ausdrillen soll, wenn man das Teil benutzt...das werde ich auf jeden Fall machen...
> 
> Das heißt, das du die Hechte jetzt erst halb tot drillst bevor du sie landest oder was? #d


----------



## BSZocher (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Nicht gerade wirbelsäulenschonend? Ich hatte nicht vor, nach dem Fang eines Fisches auch noch ne Reha-Maßnahme mit dem durchzuführen...vielleicht sollte der ja auch noch ne Stunde ins Fitness-Studio, bevor ich ihn wieder ins Wasser tue



Wenn es die Situation erfordert sind entsprechende Maßnahmen zu treffen hinsichtlich der Unterstützung der Rekonvaleszenz des zuvor gefangenen Fisches.


Auch mit Smiley:  #d


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

klappkescher sind auch nicht Ideal wenn man Meterware fängt.
Ich als Spinnangler und Bootsangler habe immer einen Rahmenkescher dabei und die Aussage einen Hecht im Kescher vom Haken zu befreien halte ich für gefährlich das geht vielleicht bis 70cm gut aber darüber wird es ernst.


----------



## he_ad (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.angelcenter-soest.de/images/categories/637.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.angelcenter-soest.de/Kescher-Senken/Bootskescher:::518_637.html&usg=__aICbauBnBuyzRl9TQYuDBIkRExQ=&h=105&w=120&sz=7&hl=de&start=44&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=VFvymKsFrXChtM:&tbnh=77&tbnw=88&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dgummierter%2B%2523kescher%26start%3D40%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DN%26ndsp%3D20%26tbs%3Disch:1

sowas zb.....
bis den denn
he_ad


----------



## theundertaker (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ok, ich klinke mich jetzt aus, das wird mir echt zu blöd...das hat auch nix mit Fängen an der Maas und den Maasplassen zu tun...ich werde kein Bild mehr hier reinstellen, dann beschwert sich auch keiner...#q|uhoh:

Dachte, der Thread wäre dazu da, aber anscheinend sind nur dumme Kommentare drin...#c

Also dann, redet was ihr wollt...ich bin raus!!  :v


P.S.: Habe alle Bilder rausgenommen, um euch nicht weiter zu belästigen...ich kann verstehen, dass sich n Kollege hier ausm Board auch ausklinkt...

2. P.S.: Ich werde auf jeden Fall ab sofort mit LipGrip landen...nur, damit ihr euch darüber auch nicht mehr die Köpfe zerbrechen müsst.


----------



## micha1581 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

mensch Thomas,
bleib aufm Teppich. die Jungs hier versuchen dir doch nur klar zumachen, das das Landen mit einem Lipgrip auch voll in die Hose gehen kann. und das zu lasten des Fisches. ich denke das die meißten aus eigener erfahrung sprechen. ich zumindest...


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> mensch Thomas,
> bleib aufm Teppich. die Jungs hier versuchen dir doch nur klar zumachen, das das Landen mit einem Lipgrip auch voll in die Hose gehen kann. und das zu lasten des Fisches. ich denke das die meißten aus eigener erfahrung sprechen. ich zumindest...


 
Es geht auch um die Gesundheit des Anglers wer ersmal einen Haken im Finger hatte weiß um was es da geht.
Wolten nur alle von diesem Schickal verschonen.
Ich habe auch ne landezange aber habe schlechte Ehrfahrungen damit gemacht sowol beim Fisch als auch bei mir.


----------



## Udo561 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker;2981009..ich werde kein Bild mehr hier reinstellen schrieb:


> Hi Thomas ,
> siehste :q , ich stelle schon länger keine Bilder von der Maas mehr ein
> Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Thomas ,
> siehste :q , ich stelle schon länger keine Bilder von der Maas mehr ein
> Gruß Udo


 Hallo Udo
es ist aber auch so das viele dünnhäutiger geworden sind.
Man kann kaum noch unterscheiden zwischen Neid und Tipps. Ich angle seit 30 Jahren,lese mir auch die Kritik an mir durch, aber wenn mir einer schreibt ich habe keine Ahnung dann gebe ich einen feuchten Fu..... drumm.


----------



## köfi01 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*Hier schreibt man am besten garnichts mehr rein !!!


So mache ich es auf jeden Fall ,ist besser so |krach:

Das wars für mich |wavey:
*


----------



## alex-racer (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ach wat braucht man einen kescher oder lipgrip, dem fisch direkt eins vorm kop geklopt und schon ist vorbei.

so jetzt könnt ihr euch erst recht schön aufregen :vik:


gruß und petri Alex


----------



## BSZocher (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> klappkescher sind auch nicht Ideal wenn man Meterware fängt.
> .....



Auch für dieses "Problem" |rolleyes gibt es Kescher am Markt, die auch für den Uferangler "tragbar" sind.

Grundsätzlich geht es sich darum, dass die LipGripDinger einfach nicht geeignet sind um waidgerecht mit Fischen umzugehen.

Leider werden die guten Ratschläge der "älteren Fraktion" nicht angenommen.
A la: Kind pack nich auf die Herdplatte. Die ist heiß!!!
...wie es weitergeht wissen wir "Älteren"...... |rolleyes

Jeder wie er mag. #h



micha1581 schrieb:


> ..... ich denke das die meißten *aus eigener erfahrung sprechen*. ich zumindest...



Dito....meiner dient nur noch zum kurzfristigen Festhalten in der Schleuse/am Anleger. Sinnvoll weil gibt keine dreckigen Seile


----------



## BSZocher (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



alex-racer schrieb:


> ...
> so jetzt könnt ihr euch erst recht schön aufregen :vik:
> gruß und petri Alex



Wieso? Hasse dat gute Filet verschnitten?


----------



## theundertaker (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*>>Offtopic<<*


----------



## Udo561 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> 
> Man kann kaum noch unterscheiden zwischen Neid und Tipps. Ich angle seit 30 Jahren,.



Hi,
ist bei mir auch so , zudem bin ich die letzten 10 Jahre mehr am Wasser als zu Hause 
Mir muss keiner sagen was , wo und wie ich zu angeln habe .
Und was ich fange werde ich eh nicht mehr ins Forum einstellen , zumindest nicht meine Raubfischfänge.
Der Neid wird von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer , egal ob im Forum oder unter " Kollegen" , Kollegen im Sinne von anderen Anglern die man am Wasser trifft.
Hatte  ja die Hoffnung das es in so einem Forum anders abläuft , weit gefehlt , Besserwisser , Neider und Leute die im realen Leben nichts zu sagen haben machen hier einen auf dicke Hose.
Nicht alle , aber leider sehr viele , gibt aber auch ein paar ganz nette User hier 
Ich bin echt froh das ich am Wasser einige Leute habe mit denen ich sehr gut klar komme , wir sind echt eine Truppe die zusammen hält und sich untereinander hilft.
Da gibt es kein Neid , man hift sich untereinander beim Keschern , mit Ködern oder Takle aus , genau so wie es unter Kollegen sein sollte.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist bei mir auch so , zudem bin ich die letzten 10 Jahre mehr am Wasser als zu Hause
> Mir muss keiner sagen was , wo und wie ich zu angeln habe .
> Und was ich fange werde ich eh nicht mehr ins Forum einstellen , zumindest nicht meine Raubfischfänge.
> ...


 Wie üblich hast du mal wieder recht ich habe hier auch sehr nette leute kennengelerrnt mit denen ich sofort wieder angeln gehen würde,aber vom AB bin ich etwas entäuscht.
Für manche ist es schön sich hintern Rechner zu verstecken und dann überall mal reinzuhauen. Ich würde gerne mal mit diesen Leuten angeln gehen, ich hätte da bestimmt was zu lachen.


----------



## theundertaker (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Gibt noch ne kleine Gruppe, Udo...die hält auch zusammen und tut genau das, was du beschrieben hast...nämlich Stellen austauschen, Köder gegenseitig leihen und schenken, dem anderen helfen, wenn er mit etwas nicht klar kommt und so weiter...wir sind auch nicht neidisch gegenüber dem anderen...deshalb kann man auch untereinander Stellen austauschen etc...denn es wird davon nix verraten...und ich bin froh drum, dass ich diese Angler kennengelernt habe...man muss ja nicht mit jedem befreundet sein


----------



## dc1981 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



> Gibt noch ne kleine Gruppe, Udo...die hält auch zusammen und tut genau das, was du beschrieben hast...nämlich Stellen austauschen, Köder gegenseitig leihen und schenken, dem anderen helfen, wenn er mit etwas nicht klar kommt und so weiter...wir sind auch nicht neidisch gegenüber dem anderen...deshalb kann man auch untereinander Stellen austauschen etc...denn es wird davon nix verraten...und ich bin froh drum, dass ich diese Angler kennengelernt habe...man muss ja nicht mit jedem befreundet sein


 
so ist es und so bleibt es. stimme dir voll zu.


ich finds einfach nur lachhaft was hier wieder abgeht.

 







ich finds einfach nur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



am besten gehen alle mal schlafen

.

danach sieht die welt wieder rosig aus. 
packt euch alle an die eigene nase,.
jeder macht fehler, aber über die eigenen spricht man(n) ja nicht.


----------



## trouthunter2008 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Leute.

woow...da hab ich was verpasst die letzten Tage.
Streit wegen einem Greifer?
naja... 

So wie ich die "Diskussion" verfolgt habe, kann ich wirklich nicht sagen, dass Zanderjäger1969 nicht waidgerecht angeln würde. Die Kritik an ihm ist nicht gerrecht. Ich denke es gibt hier Leute die einfach nur provozieren wollen oder Mist schreiben um Streit zu entfachen!!! 
Sinnvoller wäre, ein Thema (Ob nun Kescher, Gripp, Hakensorte oder was auch immer) ganz normal im Forum zu besprechen und dann schauen was am besten ist für Angler UND Fisch. Wie jeder es macht ist doch ihm überlassen oder nicht? Einige hier tun so als wenn Zanderjäger ein Tierquäler wäre...!

Ich gebe Udo und Zanderangler Recht wenn sie sagen das hier einige neider unterwegs sind die es nicht ausstehen können wenn hier jemand Erfolg hatte (erst recht nicht aan der Maas) wo viele sich die Zähne drann ausbeisen!!

Ich hatte mich gefreut auf eine Runde Forum und Austausch mit Kollegen-Maasangler. Aber wenn ich sehe was hier so abgeht und was für Sätze mansche loslassen vergeht mir der Spass.

Mein Vorschlag deswegen.
Ich habe hier eine Maasangler-Intressengemeinschaft eröffnet (siehe mein Profil) Ich lade hiermit jeden seriösen Angler, der kein Bock auf Stress und Off-Topic scheiss hat, und einfach mit gleichgesinten Maasangelern plaudern möchte- beizutreten. Wenigsten kann man so vermeiden (Beitritt nur auf Einladung) dass Störenfriede draußenbleiben und wir uns in Ruhe übers Angeln unterhalten können. Also wer lust hat beizutreten, bitte kurz PN an mich.


Petri

Michael


----------



## trouthunter2008 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So und nun..back to fishing

also
Gestern mal kurze Pause gemacht mit arbeiten am neuem Boot. Warte auf Material. Also, Ruten geschnappt, Kollege abgeholt und ab an die Maas. Auf Zander mit Köfi auf Grund.
Montage: 
22er Mono
Leichtes Laufblei an Anti-Tängle Rörchen 
Vorfach
Gegen 22:00 ging die Post ab. Viele Bisse, Räuber deutlich unterwegs auch im Freiwasser. Nur.....trotz genügend Bisse konnten wir keinen fangen.
Es war so alsob die Zander die Köder nur testen, kurz daran zogen und dann wieder ausspuckten. Mansche zogen meterweise Schnur aber es kam kein Zweites abziehen. Daher kein Anschlag möglich.

Montage geändert. 
Leichteres Laufblei (obwhl blödsinn da Freilaufmontage )
 noch längeres Vorfach (110cm)
Köfi vorne Ryderhaken  und einen Mini-Driling an Mono im Schwanz

Wieder Bisse. Musste eine Rute weglegen weil zu viel zu tun mit einer Rute!! 
Wieder nur 1. Abzug aber kein 2er. Habe versucht beim Ersten Abzug anzuschlagen (weil ja Drilling hinten). Kein Erfolg. Fisch gefühlt aber danach kein Kontakt mehr. So ging das bis ca. 0:30Uhr. Danach totenstille.
Kollege fing noch einen Babywels (US-Wels). Hatte Haken schön vorne in der Lippe und ist natürlich wieder zurück ins Nasse. Wolbehalten!

Was glaubt ihr war da los. Sowas habe ich bisher nur sehr selten erlebt. Erstens die vielen Bisse hintereinander (Schwarm???)  Zweitens, immer nur einen Abzug statt 2.

Eure Meinungen sind gefragt

DANK!


Gruss

Michael


----------



## trouthunter2008 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mal eine Andere Frag )Gehört nicht hierhin aber mache es trotzdem 

Thema Bootsfarbe
Hatte gestern unser Boot maschinell polliert. Das Teil war etwas matt aber glänzt jetzt wie neu. Dann, als ich beim Genuss und einer Tasse Kaffee und stolzem Gefühl auf der Terasse sahs und die glänzende Oberfläche betrachtte viel mir ein.....Ach du Schei....se. Das Boot glänzt ja....schitt....das Boot glänzt............ und wie!!!

Was meint ihr? Hätte man mit einen weisen glänzenden Bootsrumpf einen nachteil beim Raubfischangeln vom Boot aus? Scheuchwirkung?  

Ich versuche gerade meine Frau zu übereden das ich unser neues Boot in Camofarben umlackiere|supergri

Im ernst. Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit ob dunkele Bootsfarben eine Rolle spielen? Oder kommt es erst ab einer gewissen Untiefe zum tragen ?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## micha1581 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

1. bist du sicher das es Zander waren? könnten ja auch barsche gewesen sein. ist schwer zusagen wenn man den/die Fische nichtg gesehen hat. ich denke aber auch das es ein Schwarm war. kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein Fisch mehrmals an den selben Köder geht. wieviele Fehlbisse hattest du denn?

vg


----------



## trouthunter2008 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi micha

Barsche auf Grund?;+  Die beisen doch nicht hart am Grund oder?

Es waren bestimmt so um die 12 Fehlbisse. Musste eine Rute weglegen da  Hände voll an eine.

Ich denke es waren Zander. Zumindest die, die ich kurz an der Rute spüren konnte.


Gruss

Michael


----------



## Udo561 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



trouthunter2008 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? Hätte man mit einen weisen glänzenden Bootsrumpf einen nachteil beim Raubfischangeln vom Boot aus? Scheuchwirkung?
> Gruss
> Michael



Hi Michael ,
nee, macht den Fischen nix aus , mein Rumpf ist ( war ) auch glänzend weiß poliert .
Da ich aber Wasserlieger bin hat sich meine Rumpffarbe dem Gewässergrund angepasst |supergri

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Michael ,
ich nochmal ,
deine Bisse könnten sehr gut (kleine )Aale gewesen sein , auch im Mittelwasser.
Hatte letzte Woche kurz vor 22 Uhr sogar einen Aal auf kleinen Twister im Mittelwasser gefangen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

_


theundertaker schrieb:



			Gibt noch ne kleine Gruppe, Udo...die hält auch zusammen und tut genau das, was du beschrieben hast...nämlich Stellen austauschen, Köder gegenseitig leihen und schenken, dem anderen helfen, wenn er mit etwas nicht klar kommt und so weiter...wir sind auch nicht neidisch gegenüber dem anderen...deshalb kann man auch untereinander Stellen austauschen etc...denn es wird davon nix verraten...und ich bin froh drum, dass ich diese Angler kennengelernt habe...man muss ja nicht mit jedem befreundet sein 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_



Hi Thomas,

genau so ist es!#6
 Habe gestern schon überlegt ob ich mich doch zum Thema äußere  und hab es gelassen. Werde mich hier ab sofort, wie angekündigt, ebenfalls zurückziehen.

Auf die ******* hab ich echt keinen Bock mehr! :v

Und das obwohl ich auch schon lange keine Fotos mehr poste, da die  Reaktionen immer zum kotzen waren und bis heute sind!

Nur Klug*******r die sich hinter Ihrem Alter verstecken und einmal den Lehrer spielen wollen. #q



_@trouthunter2008
Mein Vorschlag deswegen.
Ich habe hier eine Maasangler-Intressengemeinschaft eröffnet (siehe mein  Profil) Ich lade hiermit jeden seriösen Angler,  der kein Bock auf Stress und Off-Topic scheiss hat, und einfach mit  gleichgesinten Maasangelern plaudern möchte- beizutreten. Wenigsten kann  man so vermeiden (Beitritt nur auf Einladung) dass Störenfriede  draußenbleiben und wir uns in Ruhe übers Angeln unterhalten können. Also  wer lust hat beizutreten, bitte kurz PN an mich._

Ne Gute Idee, werden wohl die gleichen Leute beitretren wollen und dann hast Du den Terror in Deiner IG. Viel Spaß :m

Zudem hast Du nicht komplett gelesen oder nicht aufgepasst. 
Es geht nicht um die Methoden von Zanderjäger1969 sonder von TheUndertaker. Evtl. nochmal lesen....;+

@dc1981: Darf man schon gratulieren?


----------



## Udo561 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



MarcelReiners schrieb:


> Ne Gute Idee, werden wohl die gleichen Leute beitretren wollen und dann hast Du den Terror in Deiner IG. Viel Spaß



Hi,
so wird es sein |supergri
Ist eben ein Forum , da kann man sich so herrlich anonym bewegen.
Anders wird es sein wenn du deine _ Maasangler-Intressengemeinschaft nur für User freischaltest die du persönlich kennst.
Gruß Udo
_


----------



## dc1981 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



MarcelReiners schrieb:


> @dc1981: Darf man schon gratulieren?


 
hi marcel,

die kleine hat noch keine lust das "hotel" zu verlassen.#c  
hoffe sie läßt aber nicht mehr all zu lange auf sich warten.
naja mehr als warten können wir nicht.

lg daniel


----------



## theundertaker (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

looool....das Hotel =))) Stimmt aber eigentlich...ist ja mit Vollpension...


----------



## dc1981 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

und das ganze ca 9monate und das für "lau".
das nennt man service. immer lecker warm, nen pool zum schwimmen:a essen wann und so viel man will.
halt das ganze sorglos paket.


----------



## theundertaker (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

:vikaniel, Marcel, Benno, Ralf:vik:​ 
The Best
-----------​ 

|wavey: |wavey:​


----------



## trouthunter2008 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo

OK dan bin ich ja berurigt. Wichtig beim Angeln für mich ist auch, das  Vertrauen im eigenen Material und Methoden.


----------



## trouthunter2008 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Michael ,
> ich nochmal ,
> deine Bisse könnten sehr gut (kleine )Aale gewesen sein , auch im Mittelwasser.
> Hatte letzte Woche kurz vor 22 Uhr sogar einen Aal auf kleinen Twister im Mittelwasser gefangen.
> Gruß Udo




Hi Udo,
 ja das könnte sein. Ich hätte dan also beim Ersten Biss und   Abzug direkt anschlagen müssen ??? ;+. 
Nur komisch das sich der Aal nicht gehaakt hat an dem Ryderhaken / Doppelthaken der sich im Schwanz des KöFi befand? Ich bin nicht sehr erfahren was Aale angeht.

Gruss Michael


----------



## rab_rabbit (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



trouthunter2008 schrieb:


> So und nun..back to fishing
> 
> also
> Gestern mal kurze Pause gemacht mit arbeiten am neuem Boot. Warte auf Material. Also, Ruten geschnappt, Kollege abgeholt und ab an die Maas. Auf Zander mit Köfi auf Grund.
> ...


 
Na wenigstens hattest Du Bisse. Wir waren am Samstag Abend unterwegs, GuFi, dann Köderfisch, Grundblei & Pose, nix, gar nix, Wasser war auch wie tot #c 
So was hatten wir auch noch nicht erlebt ...
Mal sehen, was der Juli bringt ! Mit den Bissen tippe ich auch auf Aal, obwohl ich mit der 'Drilling Montage' erwartet hätte, dass Du mindest einen Fisch haken würdest!

Gruß,
rab_rabbit


----------



## trouthunter2008 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



MarcelReiners schrieb:


> _Ne Gute Idee, werden wohl die gleichen Leute beitretren wollen und dann hast Du den Terror in Deiner IG. Viel Spaß :m_
> 
> Hi Marcel
> Bevor du jetzt ganz aus dem Forum weggehst (wäre schade) , schau doch mal in der IG rein. Vielleicht macht es dir ja Spass. Das dort kein Terror sein wird,  kann ich dir nahezu garantieren. Denn ich schrieb ja schon,  Beitritt in der IG nur auf Antrag+Einladung. Wer in  der IG Terror macht fliegt wieder raus. Ob jemand fliegt können die  IG-Mitglieder gemeinsam abstimmen. Demokratisch und gerrecht.
> ...


----------



## trouthunter2008 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



rab_rabbit schrieb:


> Na wenigstens hattest Du Bisse. Wir waren am Samstag Abend unterwegs, GuFi, dann Köderfisch, Grundblei & Pose, nix, gar nix, Wasser war auch wie tot #c
> So was hatten wir auch noch nicht erlebt ...
> Mal sehen, was der Juli bringt ! Mit den Bissen tippe ich auch auf Aal, obwohl ich mit der 'Drilling Montage' erwartet hätte, dass Du mindest einen Fisch haken würdest!
> 
> ...




Hallo .......   (Wie war nochmal dein NAME? ;+)

ja der Drilling ist ja dazu da den Fisch zu haken wenn er nur zaghaft beist. Verstehe deshalb nicht was da los war.
Wir hatten schon an Taucher gedacht die mich verkohlen wollten. Da waren welche unterwegs hatte ich vorher gesehen. Tja.....man kann nie wissen. Als Kind hatten mein Bruder und ich auch sowas gemacht im Teich (ca. 4m. tief) in unserem Dorf. Die Viele Opas und Onkels fischten mit Kartoffeln auf Ciprio und bekammen Biss auf Biss und wir hatten Riesenspass.   |supergri|supergri
Bis wir mal erwischt wurden....... 

Gruss Michael


----------



## Udo561 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



trouthunter2008 schrieb:


> Nur komisch das sich der Aal nicht gehaakt hat an dem Ryderhaken / Doppelthaken der sich im Schwanz des KöFi befand? Ich bin nicht sehr erfahren was Aale angeht.
> 
> Gruss Michael



Hi Michael ,
die Aale sind nicht sehr groß , muss nicht sein das die beim Biss auch den Haken packen.
Zumal du am Schwanz angeködert hast.
Ich ködere immer am Maul an wenn ich mit Köderfisch angele, egal ob ich auf Zander oder Hecht gehe , allerdings mit einem Einzelhaken , ist schonender für den zu fangenden Fisch.

Gruß Udo


----------



## trouthunter2008 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Michael ,
> die Aale sind nicht sehr groß , muss nicht sein das die beim Biss auch den Haken packen.
> Zumal du am Schwanz angeködert hast.
> Ich ködere immer am Maul an wenn ich mit Köderfisch angele, egal ob ich auf Zander oder Hecht gehe , allerdings mit einem Einzelhaken , ist schonender für den zu fangenden Fisch.
> ...




Hallo Udo,

Einzelhaken. 
Verstehe ich das richtig? Du ziehst das Vorfach nicht vom KöFi-Schwanz  aus durch und dann am KöFi-Maul wieder heraus ? Sondern einfach nur Haken im KöFi-Maul?

Mit Ryderhaken / Schwanzmontage hatte ich bisher eigentlich immer gute Erfahrungen. Biss vorgestern eben. Ich meine auch das Drillinge scheise sind für den Fisch. Ich benutzte sie auch nur in Ausnahmefälle. Hab sowiso eine Problem damit wenn Tiere leiden.

Gruss Michael


----------



## Udo561 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



trouthunter2008 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> Einzelhaken.
> Verstehe ich das richtig? Du ziehst das Vorfach nicht vom KöFi-Schwanz  aus durch und dann am KöFi-Maul wieder heraus ? Sondern einfach nur Haken im KöFi-Maul?
> Gruss Michael



Hi,
ja , ich hänge einen Einzelhaken am Stahlvorfach einfach beim Köderfisch ins Maul , Oberlippe , fertig.
So bewegt der (tote) Köderfisch sehr natürlich in der Strömung , schlage auch sofort an , da ist die Pose gerade mal 10 cm unter Wasser.
Klappt dann in 8-9 von 10 Bissen , Fisch , egal ob Hecht oder Zander ist dann auch nur ganz vorne im Maul gehakt.

Gleiches gilt beim angeln mit Gummifisch , die meisten warten einfach viel zu lange , da hat der Zander oder Hecht den Gummi schon lange wieder los gelassen.
Beim geringsten Widerstand schlage ich an , bei mir hat bisher noch nie ein Fisch den Köder geschluckt.
Bei meinen Fischen sieht das zu 95% so aus wie auf den Bildern zu sehen.
































Gruß Udo


----------



## trouthunter2008 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das sieht toll aus. 
Danke für die Tips

Gruss

Michael


----------



## QWERTZ (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



trouthunter2008 schrieb:


> MarcelReiners schrieb:
> 
> 
> > _Ne Gute Idee, werden wohl die gleichen Leute beitretren wollen und dann hast Du den Terror in Deiner IG. Viel Spaß :m_
> ...


----------



## Udo561 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



MarcelReiners schrieb:


> trouthunter2008 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Udo zum Beispiel macht es meiner Meinungnach richtig!
> ...


----------



## voice (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich toppe die dämliche streiterei noch.... das liegt alles nur am c&r.....

lasst doch einfach mal was stehen und befasst euch mit dem topic...... für alles andere kann man doch einen eigenen trööt aufmachen... wenn... ja wenn man vertragen kann gesagt zu bekommen, dass man dafür nun doch wirklich keinen trööt aufmachen muss.... oder gefragt wird, ob man die such funktion kenne..... naja was solls.... die firma klug und schei.. hat eben oft wandertag hier...


----------



## trouthunter2008 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Marcel,

ich verstehe deinen Standpunkt und respektiere ihn!

Du hast ja Recht damit das hier viele Leute unterwegs sind die nahezu nichts beitragen als nur Kritik und Hohn oder die Art von Leuten die nur heise tips für Hotspots wollen um dort die Fische ziehen zu können. Ich persönlich habe auch ein Problem mit solchen Leuten. 

Als Neuling im AB hatte ich mir erhofft gleichgesinnte Angler zu finden die genau wie ich, waidgerechtes Fischen, Kollegialität, Sportsgeist, Engement und Freundschaftliches mit- und untereinander als Priorität haben!

Es gibt hier sehrwol ein Paar Leute wovon ich glaube das die in dieser Kategorie sind.Zum Beispiel
Du selbst
Udo
Zanderjäger
Bs Zocker
theuntertaker
und noch ein paar andere.

Dies alle wären die Leute mit denen ich gerne mal drauf losziehen würde. Wer weis entsteht eine Gemeinschaft die zu mehr wird als nur ein Internetforum. 

Als Niederländer betrachte ich die Maas, Roermond und die Natur dort als meine Heimat obwohl Deutschland meine Wahlheimat ist und meine Frau vion hier ist. Fühle mich so ein Arti Grenzfall  
Zwischen unseren Ländern gab es immer schon ein starkes Band. Vor allem Angler aus beiden Ländern verstehen sich bestens. Ich dachte das findet man hier beim AB auch zurück.
Glaube immernoch das dass geht. Deswegen schade das du weg möchstest.

Ich bin dabei eine Webseite zu gestallten die für die IG eine Art Zentraler Punkt wird. Mit Forum, Treff-Termine- Tips- usw.
So hätte ich die Möglichkeit zu "selektieren" (nicht falsch verstehen bitte) wer dort beitritt. Wer weis kann man einen richtigen Club daraus machen. Es müssen ja nur eine Hand voll Leute sein die alle zusammen passen und die Maas genau wie ich zu schätzen wissen.

Hier im Forum findet man zu oft "Parasieten" die nur hier sind um tips und zu bekommen. Selber etwas beitragen können/wollen die nicht. Du kennst ja die Art von Leuten. Schmarotzer eben.

Mir gehts nicht  darum jemanden einen Tip zu geben oder auch mal einen Hotspot zu veraten. Kein problem! aber wenn ich merke das es jemand ist der nur darauf aus ist mache ich dicht. 

Ich sehe an er Maas seit Jahren immer mehr Schmarotzer die nicht nur NICHT-Waidgerecht angeln, sonder zum Teil auch schwarzangeln, Müll hinterlassen, Wilde und laute Grill-Partys am Wasser feiern bis die PZ mal wieder zum Einsatz kommen muss. Durch solche Art von Typen werden die Gesetze und Regeln für die Roermonder Maas von Jahr zu Jahr strenger werden und die -bisher großzügigen- Angelmöglichkeiten die wir dort kennen, werden gekürzt und eingeschränkt. Ich kann Allen hier im AB aus eigener Erfahrung heraus sagen (ich war dort einige zeit als Begleitschutz für BOA- und Fischereikontroleure unterwegs) das die Behörden die Nase gestrichen voll haben vom Ärger und den Müll die mansche "Angler" aan der Maas verursachen. Vorgestern noch habe ich die Angelstelle wo ich angeln wollte zusammen mit meinem Kumpel vom Mühl befreit. Halber Müllsack voll!!!!!! Darunter Milchpackungen, Zigarettenschachteln, Wurmverpackungen und sogar Strumphosen :v

Warum ich den Müll anderer wegräume?
Ganz einfach. Wenn ein Boa oder die PZ den Müll findet, schreiben die das ins Logbuch und wenn das Logbuch für 2010 nur voll genug ist, kommt irgend ein Beamter der Umweltbehörde aus Den Haag und lässt sich eine weitere Beschränkung einfallen die UNS Angelrn das Leben weiter erschwert! Müll einsammeln ist also eine Angler-Selbsterhaltungstaktik  und eine Inverstition in die Anglerzukunft.#6

BOA mit Begleit-Personenschutz?
JA!! und das ist traurig genug! Denn die Kontroleure und Fischereiaufseher wurden oft genug tätlich angegriffen wenn sie nach papieren fragten oder jemanden belangten wegen 3 Ruten usw. Vor 4  Monaten gab es einen Fall, wo ein BOA mit einem Dolch erstochen wurden Im Hals und Bauch! Andere Angler habe zum Glück sofort Ersthilfe leisten können. Ich kennen den betreffenden BOA persönlich. Er ist ein sehr umgänglicher Typ. Geht immer alleine unterwegs und hilft auch Anglern mit Tips, Hotspots, sogar Kaffee bringt er mit.
In was für eine Welt leben wir?

Naja...ich hole mal wieder zu weit aus.

Deswegen meine Ansage an Alle hier die an der Maas Scheise bauen.......................Ihr versaut es für uns alle!

So...brauche jetz wieder meinen Beruhigungsthee.... |bla:|bla:|supergri
(lach)

Also Marcel
las dich mal blicken oder schau mal in die IG heinein. Du wirst sehen das du dort ECHTE Angler findest die ein gewisses Niveau haben und zumindest Erfahrung und nicht nur nehmen sondern auch geben. Der wissenstand der o.g. Personen spricht aus deren Foren-Beiträgen. 

Ich Lade euch o.g. hiermit alle ein der IG beizutreten.  
Also Leute...... haut rein

Petri
Gruss
Michael


----------



## QWERTZ (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Udo,

ja, Du hast natürlich recht! Im Grunde weiß ich das ja auch und nehme noch lange nicht jedes Mitglied oder jedes Kommentar hier im AB ernst! 

Dennoch ist für mich jetzt einfach ein Punkt erreicht, wo ich keine Lust mehr habe zu diskutieren und mich zu rechtfertigen. Auch habe ich keine Lust zu zuschauen, wie der Thomas sich hier behandeln lassen muss von den besagten Spezialisten. 

Er hat sich echt über den Fisch gefreut, da er mehr auf Zander angelt fängt er halt nicht so viele Hechte. Dann freut man sich auch über nen kleineren Hecht....

Sobald das Foto drin ist, kannst Du auf die Deppen warten die sich unqualifiziert äußern und somit den Spaß aus der Sache nehmen.

Ich mache es wie Du und poste gar keine Fotos mehr. 
Die meisten Fische fotografiere ich nichtmal.
Thomas wird sich sicher ähnlich entscheiden....

Naja, wir sehen/schreiben uns sicher auch auf anderen Seiten nochmal... 

Machs gut!

Gruß
Marcel

PS: Laß Dir nix erzählen bezüglich Deiner Karpfen und Scheleien angelei! Hab noch nie gesehen, dass jemand aus Langeweile in der Schonzeit mal eben auf Karpfen ansitzt und einen so großen Erfolg hat! #6 
Und dann noch mit der Spinnrute! |rolleyes
Egal wie gut oder schlecht das Gewässer auch ist....|supergri


----------



## QWERTZ (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



voice schrieb:


> ich toppe die dämliche streiterei noch.... das liegt alles nur am c&r.....
> 
> lasst doch einfach mal was stehen und befasst euch mit dem topic...... für alles andere kann man doch einen eigenen trööt aufmachen... wenn... ja wenn man vertragen kann gesagt zu bekommen, dass man dafür nun doch wirklich keinen trööt aufmachen muss.... oder gefragt wird, ob man die such funktion kenne..... naja was solls.... die firma klug und schei.. hat eben oft wandertag hier...




Und noch ein Spezi....


----------



## trouthunter2008 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

achso was ich noch sagen wollte,

normalerweise am Wasser beim Angeln rede ich nicht so viel wie hier jetzt im Forum |bla:

Petri


----------



## Udo561 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



trouthunter2008 schrieb:


> Ich sehe an er Maas seit Jahren immer mehr Schmarotzer die nicht nur NICHT-Waidgerecht angeln, sonder zum Teil auch schwarzangeln, Müll hinterlassen, Wilde und laute Grill-Partys am Wasser feiern bis die PZ mal wieder zum Einsatz kommen muss.
> 
> Vorgestern noch habe ich die Angelstelle wo ich angeln wollte zusammen mit meinem Kumpel vom Mühl befreit. Halber Müllsack voll!!!!!! Darunter Milchpackungen, Zigarettenschachteln, Wurmverpackungen und sogar Strumphosen :v
> 
> ...




Hi Michael ,
Müll suchen und entsorgen ist schon jahrelang ein Hobby von mir 
Da ich Mitte nächten Monat mehr oder weniger Holland als meine Heimat betrachte liegt mir viel an sauberen Gewässern und deren Umgebung.
Bei mir auf dem Campingplatz bekommen die Kids alle paar Wochen Müllsäcke in die Hand gedrückt und dann gehts auf ans Wasser und der Müll anderer Angler wird aufgesammelt.

Zur Belohnung bekommt dann jeder von den Kids aus meiner Angelkiste Wobbler , Gummifische , Schwimmer , Haken , usw.

Aber leider wird es von Jahr zu Jahr mehr Müll , und das obwohl bei uns am See auch Papierkörbe stehen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Udo
Sag mal hast du an deinen Zanderstellen auch so viele Hechte stehen,wo ich letzte Saison Zander gefangen habe sind jetzt die Hechte da. Trotzdem kann man noch gut fangen. 
Heute früh 116cm Hecht und 3 Zander.


----------



## micha1581 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petri du alter Fischdieb,
das lässt ja für Sonntag hoffen...


----------



## Udo561 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja , mehr Hecht als Zander und das obwohl ich nur auf Zander angele.
Aber wie schon geschrieben , vorwiegend Hecht nur um die 55 - 65 cm.
Ist aber so auch schon die letzten Jahre gewesen , Zander geht zurück und Hecht ist ganz stark im kommen.
Die Hechte verdrängen die Zander , selbst in der Maas , da wo ich sonst zu 90% nur Zander hatte fange ich heute vorwiegend Hechte.

Bin mal gespannt was am Wochenende geht , werde nicht viel Zeit haben da wir am umziehen sind aber ich werde mal ein paar Stellen anfahren wo es bisher nur Zander gab , mal sehen ob da jetzt auch Hechte stehen.


Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo führst du eigentlich ein Fangbuch?
Ich wollte nur mal wissen ob du eine Konstante siehst.
Ich habe über Jahre nur eine Konstante drin wenn der Wind aus Nord-Ost kommt dann muß ich viel arbeiten um was zu fangen.
Den Rest Wasser ,Mond,Wetter,Luftdruck und so weiter spielen bei meinen Eintragungen keine Rolle.(Spinnfischen)
Hast du auch solche Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> Petri du alter Fischdieb,
> das lässt ja für Sonntag hoffen...


 
Das hoffe ich auch war heute zu Fuß aber Sonntag mit Boot wird bestimmt besser.


----------



## micha1581 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

dein Wort in Gottes Ohr...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

 na denn wünsch ich euch viel Spaß am Sonnatg!!
Ach ja, und denkt dran, nur vom quatschen fängt man auch keine fische 

Grüße
jogi


----------



## micha1581 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

soll das eine Anspielung aufs Bootstreffen sein? |rolleyes


----------



## jogibaer1996 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

neeee...!!! bisse jeck? wie kommst du denn jetzt darauf???#c


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Abends ist der Erfolg weit aus besser als beim Bootstreffen.Wenn Helge aus dem Urlaub wieder da ist greiffen wir noch mal richtig an.


----------



## micha1581 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

soviel wurde da doch garnicht gequatscht.|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:
so und nu is schluß damit, sonst wird das ganze wieder |offtopic

vg


----------



## jogibaer1996 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

dann aber richtig fett...! dann gibts auch Fisch
dann wird das zu ner Großaktion mit Pennen und so... (falls ihr mich mitnehmt...#c)



Grüße
Jonas


----------



## micha1581 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Torsten
worauf du dich verlassen kannst..#:#:#a#a


----------



## micha1581 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

klar Jogi,
sofern mein Boot bzw. mein Trailer in diesem Leben noch mal fertig wird dann hast du nen Platz sicher.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> klar Jogi,
> sofern mein Boot bzw. mein Trailer in diesem Leben noch mal fertig wird dann hast du nen Platz sicher.


 

Das ist nett von dir, dankeschön!
Und du weißt ja, wenn du meine beiden linken Hände gebrauchen kannst, sag Bescheid


----------



## trouthunter2008 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Udo,

schöne Sache das mit den Kids. Brauchts dann aber bestimmt immer mehr Angelzeugs zum verschenken/belohnen der Kids so wie der Müllberg wächst.
Im ernst. du hast recht, mir fällt es auch imemrwieder auf.

Nächstes Jahr könnte es sowiso teurer werden weil die NL Behörde illegale Müll-Enstsorger mit bis zu 500 Euro bestrafen will und zwar sofort zahlen wenn kein fester  Wohnsitz in NL. Außerdem -wenns um angler geht- Angelerlaubniss entzug und beschlagnahmung des Geräts und evtl. auch das Boot. Info aus Erster Hand. 
Finde ich gut!!!


----------



## micha1581 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



trouthunter2008 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Nächstes Jahr könnte es sowiso teurer werden weil die NL Behörde illegale Müll-Enstsorger mit bis zu 500 Euro bestrafen will und zwar sofort zahlen wenn kein fester Wohnsitz in NL. Außerdem -wenns um angler geht- Angelerlaubniss entzug und beschlagnahmung des Geräts und evtl. auch das Boot. Info aus Erster Hand.
> Finde ich gut!!!


 
hoffe das sie dann auch die kontrollen verstärken #6


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> hoffe das sie dann auch die kontrollen verstärken #6


 
Ja hoffentlich bin noch nicht einmal kontrolliert worden dieses Jahr.


----------



## trouthunter2008 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo an Alle


mich würde mal interessieren was für Ruten ihr auf Raubfisch nimmt und welche Eigenschaften ihr Vorzieht und warum.

Welche Gummifischruten sind euer Favorit?
Für Hecht
Für Zander
Für Barsch

Welche KöFi für Grundangeln oder Poseanangeln sind euer Favorit?
Für Hecht
Für Zander
Für Barsch

ich frage weil ich auch selber Raubfischruten baue 
(nur Einzelstücke auf Wunsch also Hobby)
Aber keine Angst ich will euch keine Angel verkaufen

ist reine Neugierde

Gruss

Michael


----------



## jogibaer1996 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

willst du ruten verschenken, oder was? dann fährst du an der maas lang und spielst karneval :vik:
nee, ich kann dir da leider noch nix zu sagen, bin ja Raubfisch-Neuling (bis auf Forelle im Puff )
Grüße


----------



## trouthunter2008 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Jogi
Karneval?  Wie meinst du?  Du meinst Weihnachtsman 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Udo561 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



trouthunter2008 schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle
> mich würde mal interessieren was für Ruten ihr auf Raubfisch nimmt und welche Eigenschaften ihr Vorzieht und warum.
> Welche Gummifischruten sind euer Favorit?
> Gruss
> ...



Hi Michael ,
ich habe nur 1 Rute zum Raubfischangeln.
Habe eine Shimano Speedmaster XH 270 
Damit angele ich auch auf alles an Raubfisch was in der Maas rum schwimmt.
Egal ob jetzt als Posenrute umgebaut oder als Spinnrute mit Gummifisch , Wobbler oder Spinner.

Ich bin ehrlich , als Frührentner kann ich mir nicht für jeden Fisch ne andere Rute zulegen.
Dann lieber nur eine vernünftige Rute die halbwegs alles abdeckt.
Obwohl die Speedmaster ja mit 50-100 Gramm angegeben ist würde ich die Rute bei um die 30 - 70 Gramm einordnen.

Würde mir eine Rute in Art der Speedmaster wünschen die echte 50 - 100 Gramm aufweist , sollte dann aber genau so einen schlanken Blank haben und auch so gut in der hand liegen.
Aber wie das so ist im Leben , man(n) kann nicht alles haben 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Udo führst du eigentlich ein Fangbuch?
> Ich wollte nur mal wissen ob du eine Konstante siehst.
> .



Hi,
ja , führe ich ,
 aber eben nur welchen Fisch , worauf gefangen , Tiefe , Uhrzeit ,Wassertrübung ja nein , Außen und Wassertemperatur, 

Aber keine Wind oder Mondaufzeichnungen.

So verrückt es sich anhört , bei Tagsüber Sonnenschein und über 23 Grad habe ich sehr gute Erfolge auf Hecht ,  in der Dämmerung läuft der Zander dann besser.

Also genau so das Gegenteil von richtig gutem Raubfisch Angelwetter 

Gruß Udo


----------



## trouthunter2008 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo,

das ist eine ausgezeichnete Rute. Hatte selber mal eine und die is mir gestohlen worden. 

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hatte diese Rute eine eher spitzenbetonte Aktion richtig?

Ich habe meherere Ruten gebaut welche von den Eigenschaften her angelehnt sind diese Shimano. Natürlich sind die dann doch etwas anders aber diese Rute war eine Art Vorlage.

Momentan fische ich auf Raubfisch:

Für Gummifische und Softbaits bis 40 gramm
Marke eigenbau. Aus einem Blank von US-PackBay 3.00m. 30-80 Gramm. Kork handgriff mit hinten Kontergewichte (Macht sehr viel aus wenn man lange fischt)
Eine relativ steife Rute mit sehr viel Rückrat.

Daiwa "Magna Princes" 3.00m. 30-60 gr, Semi Parabol (Posenangeln und Grundangeln sehr gut. (Für Gummi zu weiche Aktion) Aber herrlich im Drill!)

Mein Traum ist eine Shimano "Lesat"
Unbezahlbar!!

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



trouthunter2008 schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle
> 
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren was für Ruten ihr auf Raubfisch nimmt und welche Eigenschaften ihr Vorzieht und warum.
> ...


Ich nehme eine Penn millenium Spinn 3m  10-30g Wurfgewicht für Kunstköder.


----------



## Udo561 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas,
da wird dir aber ein Preis sicher sein #6
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/wm.php?do=rankinglist

Gruß Udo
ps. wenn du alles so gut kannst wie tippen dann sollte deine Freundin sehr zufrieden sein


----------



## trouthunter2008 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Ich nehme eine Penn millenium Spinn 3m  10-30g Wurfgewicht für Kunstköder.



die kenne ich nur von sehen, habe sie aber noch nicht gefischt. 
Penn Ruten und Rollen sind sowiso 1A qualtität.
Ich suche immernoch nach der ultimativen Rute/Rolle Kombi, werde sie aber in diesem Leben nicht finden denke ich.

Das Problem was u.a. habe ist mein Schultergelenk. Seit 4 Jahren starke schmerzen beim längerem Spinnfischen. Doc. meint verschleiss. Naja,,, was auch immer.

Habe dann irgenwann angefangen mit Kontergewichte in meine Rute einzubauen (nur bei Spinnruten) um sie zu Balanzieren und die Kopflästigkeit auszugleichen. Ich muss sagen das macht viel aus denn das längere fischen ist weniger ermüdent.

Gruss
Michael

PS: Heute kommen endlich meine neuen Kielrollen, Slipprollen und Stützen und sonstiges für den Trailer.
Ooow mann... bei der Hitze drausen rumschrauben
Na dann#q


----------



## Udo561 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



trouthunter2008 schrieb:


> PS: Heute kommen endlich meine neuen Kielrollen, Slipprollen und Stützen und sonstiges für den Trailer.
> Ooow mann... bei der Hitze drausen rumschrauben
> Na dann#q



Hi Michael,
sei froh das du keine -15 Grad hast |supergri
Dann arbeitet es sich auch nicht angenehm am Trailer 
Wird schon werden #6

Ich freue mich über das Wetter , wir sind ja auch am umziehen , lieber so als bei Regen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## trouthunter2008 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Ich nehme eine Penn millenium Spinn 3m  10-30g Wurfgewicht für Kunstköder.



Guten Morgen Udo,

ja da hast du auch wieder recht. Ich sollte mich nicht übers Wetter beklagen.

Kanns kaum abwarten mit dem Boot loszuziehen. Mir juckts jetzt in den Fingern....!!! Sehe die Fische schon schwimmen  |supergri

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Udo561 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Michael,
wenn ich es schaffe bin ich Donnerstag abend auch wieder auf dem Wasser und wenns nur für ne Stunde ist.
Gruß Udo


----------



## trouthunter2008 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo,
du hast es gut, motor starten und los gehts.

und ich..... bin immernoch meinen Trailer am herrichten. Komme irgendwie nicht gut voran mit dem Teil. Der Vorbesitzer hatte an dem Trailer mit Gerüstbrettern!! eine Art Auflage gebastelt und das sah total schei....  aus und war alles wackellig und schmuzig, verklebt mit Klebeband.#d 
Hab den ganzen Tag damit verbracht den Trailer komplett zu "entkernen" zurück aufs Grundgerüst.

Dann lies mich auch noch der Lieferant im Stich. Bauteile für Trailer sind nicht gekommen abwohl versprochen.

Nee heute war nicht men Tag.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## trouthunter2008 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> wenn ich es schaffe bin ich Donnerstag abend auch wieder auf dem Wasser und wenns nur für ne Stunde ist.
> Gruß Udo



Hi Udo ich nochmal,

habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden ?
Wolltest du gemeinsam Angeln gehen? Ich dachte wir verschieben das auf Juli?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Udo561 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



trouthunter2008 schrieb:


> Hi Udo ich nochmal,
> habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden ?
> Wolltest du gemeinsam Angeln gehen? Ich dachte wir verschieben das auf Juli?
> Gruss
> Michael



Hi Michael ,
mach dir mal keinen Stress 
Mitte Juli passt schon , obwohl ich hoffe das ich um den 5. Juli meine Zelte in Deutschland abgebrochen habe 
Gruß Udo


----------



## edik2010 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo ich wollte am wochenende An der Mass bei Venlo angeln auf  Friedfischen bin kein profi ich angel meist auf rotaugen und Brassen da  ich keinen habe der mit mir dahin fährt wollt ich hier mal nachfragen  wer lust auf angeln an der mass hätte? Vielleicht kann man ja seine  erlebnisse austauschen beim Gemütlichen angeln ah ja bin 20 jahre!
Melden euch wer interesse hätte were erfreut wenn jemand interesse hatt.


----------



## bws0815 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



trouthunter2008 schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle
> 
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren was für Ruten ihr auf Raubfisch nimmt und welche Eigenschaften ihr Vorzieht und warum.
> ...




Hi,

hier mal meine Kombos:

Welche Gummifischruten sind euer Favorit?
Für Hecht und Zander: Abu Garcia fantasista Yabai 20-70 g mit Shimano twinpower 3000

Für Barsch:
Berkley Skelletor 2 Cast 2,4m 4-20 gr und Spin 2,4m 15-40 gr


Welche KöFi für Grundangeln oder Poseanangeln sind euer Favorit?

Rotauge und Rotfeder

Für Hecht
Für Zander
Für Barsch


----------



## trouthunter2008 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Michael ,
> mach dir mal keinen Stress
> Mitte Juli passt schon , obwohl ich hoffe das ich um den 5. Juli meine Zelte in Deutschland abgebrochen habe
> Gruß Udo



Hallo Udo,
nee dann ist gut, dachte ich hätte das falsch verstanden und du wolltest jetzt doch losziehen zum angeln mit mir.
Dann viel Erfolg beim Umzug

PS: Wirst du kein Heimweh bekommen wenn du in NL leben wirst?


Gruss
Michael


----------



## trouthunter2008 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Edik2010   (Wie war nochmal dein richtiger Name?  #c )

kleiner Tip:
versuch doch mal dein Profil etwas zu ergänzen.
Das ist ja komplett lehr und da steht nur das du aus Wupeprtal bist.
Ich kann mir vorstellen das man vorab ein klein wenig wissen möchte über den potentiellen Angelpartner meinst du nicht?;+

Petri

Michael


----------



## edik2010 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hab mein profil mal bearbeitet =)
würde mich freuen wenn sich mal jemand meldet .


----------



## koenig100 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



trouthunter2008 schrieb:


> Hallo Marcel,
> 
> ich verstehe deinen Standpunkt und respektiere ihn!
> 
> ...




Toller Beitrag.....!!!
ich kann dir da nur zustimmen.....!!!


----------



## koenig100 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich war gestern an den asselter plassen, habe versucht zander mit "grundangeln" und mit spin.... ich hatte nur einen zupfer auf grund, 
sonst absolut tote hose... vielleicht hat mal jemand nen tip, bin erst seit
ca. 2 wochen in der gegend von roermond, da ich von aachen nach neuss
gezogen bin.....
gruß koenig


----------



## Udo561 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



trouthunter2008 schrieb:


> Dann viel Erfolg beim Umzug
> PS: Wirst du kein Heimweh bekommen wenn du in NL leben wirst?
> Gruss
> Michael



Hi Michael ,
nee du , ich fühle mich in NL um einiges wohler als in Deutschland 
Zudem verbringe ich die letzten Jahre ja schon mehr Zeit in NL als in Deutschland .
Was will ich mehr , wohne direkt am Wasser , habe mein Boot am Steg liegen und kann jederzeit meinem Hobby nachgehen.
Passt schon #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern an den asselter plassen, habe versucht zander mit "grundangeln" und mit spin.... ich hatte nur einen zupfer auf grund,
> sonst absolut tote hose... vielleicht hat mal jemand nen tip, bin erst seit
> ca. 2 wochen in der gegend von roermond, da ich von aachen nach neuss
> gezogen bin.....
> gruß koenig



Hi,
die Jungs hier aus dem Forum ziehen des öfteren am Wochenende gemeinsam los um an den Plaasen oder der Maas zu angeln .
vielleicht kannst du dich ja mal anschließen.
So kann man von einander lernen und Tipps austauschen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## trouthunter2008 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern an den asselter plassen, habe versucht zander mit "grundangeln" und mit spin.... ich hatte nur einen zupfer auf grund,
> sonst absolut tote hose... vielleicht hat mal jemand nen tip, bin erst seit
> ca. 2 wochen in der gegend von roermond, da ich von aachen nach neuss
> gezogen bin.....
> gruß koenig



Hallo Manfred. Dank für deine Unterstützung in Sachen Maas, Müll, Ärger usw.

Was deine Jagd auf Zander in der Maas und Maasseen betrifft kann ich dir sagen, du bist da nicht der einzige der _nur einen Zupfer_ während des ganzen Ansitzes hatte!
Las dich nicht entmütigen! Bleib am Ball denn es wird sich lohnen für diejenigen die Ausdauer und Vertrauen haben.

Was ich dir über die Maas sagen kann:
Die Maas ist heutezutage schwieriger als je zuvor aber dennoch -so finde ich-  einer der meist geheimnisvollen und attraktivsten Gewässer der Benelux. Sie hat (auch) Großfische die noch nie gefangen wurden oder eben........ ZU OFT.

Schwierig war sie damals schon anfang 70er wegen der Strömung die viel stärker war als jetzt. Schwierig auch, weil der enorme Fischbstand der Maas und ihre Seen durch verschiedene Umstände wie zBs. illegale Netzfischerei in imensen Umfang, Überbefischung bestimmter Arten, Industire, etc, stark zurückgegangen war. Auch die mitnahme vieler untermaßige Fische dünnte den Bestand nochmehr aus.

Dazu kam/kommt, einer der Haupttäter *der Wels* -der ja jahrzehhnte lang als geschützte Art in den NL gallt, nun seit einigen Jahren übermäßig sehr stark vertreten ist. Er konnte jahrzehnte ungestört wachsen und hatt keine natürlichen Feinde mehr ab einer gewissen Größe! Der Wels ist einer der Hauptgründe  das der Fischbestand ausdünnt wurde. Stell dir vor was ein 80CM. Zander oder Hecht für einen 1,90cm. Wels bedeutet?  Genau!!!..nämlich höchstens ein etwas größerer Snäck für zwischendurch!    Man darf nicht auf ihn fischen  (wird sich aber demnächst in naher Zukunft ändern weil die Regierung das Problem endlich einsieht!!) :vik: 
Wovor nun aber die NLer Angst haben, ist dass genau wie in Frankreich und Spanien eine Welsmani entsteht die tausenden von Welsspezis anziehen wird. Noch schlimmer als es damals mit der Karpfenangelei war. Deswegen berät man sich in Den Haag noch wann und wie der Wels freigegeben werden soll. Das ob, ist schon geklärt soweit ich weis.

Laut einer langjährigen Studie des OVB und Fischereibehörde, handelt es sich schätzungsweise um zich-zehnausende Großwelse die die Maas angeblich lehrfressen.  Ich persönlch glaube diesen Studien weil ich auch Augen im Kopf habe. Als ich noch dort als BOA-Begleitschutz dienst tat habe ich so oft die Welse jagen gesehen , als sie im Oberwasser mit ihrem fetten Leib Beute jagen ist das nicht zu übersehen. Meist wurden die Aktivität der Welse als taumelnde Karpfen abgetan und daher nicht richtig wahrgenommen.
Sie sind zwar nicht überal die Welse aber dafür um so mehr an Stellen wo ihre Beute komzentriert vorkommt. Gedeckter Tisch effekt usw.

Ich habe u.A. an der Maas beim nächtlichem Bootsfischen Welse jagen sehen die weit über 1,70 waren. Auch noch größere habe ich schon gesichtet.  Selber habe ich mal einen 1,93 Wels gedrillt der auf einen Boilie gin, aber habe ihn leider verloren. Naja alleine im Boot, Karpfenrute gerademal 1,5lbs und 15lbs Vorfach..was will man da machen?:c

Wasserqualität/Naturschutz Maas.
Vor einigen Jahren hat sich u.A. durch stärkere Kontrollen durch Behörden wie BOAs, Polizei, die Grüne Brigade und  Fischereiausseher die Sache landesweit verbessert. Sogar Lachse werden verstärkt wieder gefangen. (Eher nördlich).
Die Umstände sind also stark verbessert aber noch nicht ganz wie damals die Urmaas. Es wird bestimmt besser werden und man merkt auch an dem momentan glasklarem Wasser wie gut die Qualität ist. Eigentlich schon zu klar, denn auch die Fische habe Augen im Kopf . Ohne Fluocarbon Vorfächer läuft oft garnischts (bei Friedfisch vor allem).

Zupfer:
Solche Ansitze habe ich schon sehr oft erlebt und ich bin mir sicher das viele das auch erlebt haben trotz Erfahrung und top-Köder und Gerät.. usw. Ich würd dir aber Raten -wenn du wie ich verstanden habe- neu an diesen Gewässern bist, erstmal zu Fuss oder von mir aus mit Fahrad, die Maas zu erkunden. Lerne sie kennen bevor du eine Stelle auswählst. Setz dich einfach mal mit einer Tasse Kaffee irgenwo hin und observiere. Guck dir zBsp. die Strömungsmuster an, die Tiefenunterschiede die Wässerfärbung, Unregelmäsige Muster, Kurven, Ecken, Uferverlauf, Bäume, Vegetation, Insekten, Fischaktivität im Oberwasser usw.  Du wirst auch feststellen das was zB. an der Ruhrtal-Seen  eher Regel ist, an der Maas überhaupt nicht gillt. 

Ich selbst bin vor vielen Jahren mehrmals an der Maas gescheitert obwohl ich an ihr quasi aufgewachsen bin und sie gut kenne. Meine Angelkollegen und ich haben unzählbare Angelstunden an ihr verbracht um dann doch als Schneider wieder nach hause zu gehen. Mal hier und da einen Fisch gefangen ja klar....aber nichts mehr als die Glückstreffer die jeder Angler mal hat.

Dann fing ich auf andrängen meiner Frau -die hobbytaucherin ist- beim Militär einen Tauchlehrgang zu machen. Habe dann nach bestandener Prüfung in der Maas sehr sehr viele Tauchgänge gemacht und mir eröffnete sich eine neue Welt!!!. Es kam mir vor -je öfter ich dort tauchte wo viel geangelt wurde- dass alles was ich bisher über die Maas, Fischbestand, Bodenverhältnisse und Strömingsverhalten wusste, kompletter Unsinn war. Ich lag voll daneben (wie so viel Angler übrigens). An Stellen wovon behauptet wurde " Dort ist kein Fisch zu bekennen" standen Hechte, Barsche, Zander Karpfen und viel Kleinzeugs als wenn die dort Gesamt-Maas-Hauptversammlung abhielten !!!!!! Wenn man ruhig im wasser liegen blieb oder sich hinsetze am Grund, konnte man die Fische beobachten wie sie sich verhielten. Mansche frasen manche stehen einfach nur mansche schwommen nur Kreise. 
Das ganze nochmal bei Nacht mit Lampe angesehen. Tatsächlich.... der Zander ist viel aktiver als andere Arten aber auch vorsichter meiner Beobachtung nach. Fressen tun sie aber irgendwann trotzdem nur das problem ist oft,
Unsere MONTAGEN!!!! Die meisten Montagen die ich mit zustimmung der Angeler unter wasser betrachtet habe sind viel zu schwer!! Oder besser zu sichtbar und das gillt vor allem in den letzten Jahren wo das Wasser klarer geworden ist.

Das ist wol der beste tip den ich dir geben kann Manfred. MONTAGE und Köderpräsentation. Glaub mir die Fische sind da, nicht Überall aber fischlehre Stellen gibts ja überall an jedem Gewässer. Problem mit der Maas ist, sie ist riesig!! und der Fisch wandert auch mal. Heist also. BOOT und Fischfinder oder einen Angelkollege der dich mitnimmt.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und vor Allem Ausdauer! Ausdauer ist das A + O an der Maas, sogar  Maasefahrene Angler beissen sich hin und wieder die Zähne an der Maas aus. Das können denke ich hier viele bestätigen-wenn sie ehrlich sind- 

Petri Heil

Gruss
Michael


----------



## jogibaer1996 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



trouthunter2008 schrieb:


> Hallo Manfred. Dank für deine Unterstützung in Sachen Maas, Müll, Ärger usw.
> 
> Was deine Jagd auf Zander in der Maas und Maasseen betrifft kann ich dir sagen, du bist da nicht der einzige der _nur einen Zupfer_ während des ganzen Ansitzes hatte!
> Las dich nicht entmütigen! Bleib am Ball denn es wird sich lohnen für diejenigen die Ausdauer und Vertrauen haben.
> ...


 
Moin Michael,
meine Güte, schreibst du immer so viel?:q Ne, hast ja Recht! 
Beim Bootstreffen, das ja vor wenigen Wochen an der Maas statt gefunden hat, haben wir auch Waller (einen oder mehrere, weiß ich nicht) von Boot aus beobachten können. Wie groß kann ich ebenfalls nicht sagen, weil ich kurzsichtig bin, und das Fernglas nicht hatte. Aber vielleicht kann ja wer anders vom Treffen was dazu sagen... 

Im Übrigen beneide ich dich echt darum, dass du an der Maas tauchen warst... Bzw. dasds du überhaupt tauchen warst... das würde ich auch gerne mal machen, aber das wird wohl wenn überhaput noch was dauern...

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## micha1581 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@michael

klasse Beitrag!!!
Das sind Die, die man hier lesen möchte.

vg micha


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Was ich dir über die Maas sagen kann:
Die Maas ist heutezutage schwieriger als je zuvor aber dennoch -so finde ich- einer der meist geheimnisvollen und attraktivsten Gewässer der Benelux. Sie hat (auch) Großfische die noch nie gefangen wurden oder eben........ ZU OFT.

Schwierig war sie damals schon anfang 70er wegen der Strömung die viel stärker war als jetzt. Schwierig auch, weil der enorme Fischbstand der Maas und ihre Seen durch verschiedene Umstände wie zBs. illegale Netzfischerei in imensen Umfang, Überbefischung bestimmter Arten, Industire, etc, stark zurückgegangen war. Auch die mitnahme vieler untermaßige Fische dünnte den Bestand nochmehr aus.

Dazu kam/kommt, einer der Haupttäter *der Wels* -der ja jahrzehhnte lang als geschützte Art in den NL gallt, nun seit einigen Jahren übermäßig sehr stark vertreten ist. Er konnte jahrzehnte ungestört wachsen und hatt keine natürlichen Feinde mehr ab einer gewissen Größe! Der Wels ist einer der Hauptgründe das der Fischbestand ausdünnt wurde. Stell dir vor was ein 80CM. Zander oder Hecht für einen 1,90cm. Wels bedeutet? Genau!!!..nämlich höchstens ein etwas größerer Snäck für zwischendurch!  Man darf nicht auf ihn fischen (wird sich aber demnächst in naher Zukunft ändern weil die Regierung das Problem endlich einsieht!!) :vik: 
Wovor nun aber die NLer Angst haben, ist dass genau wie in Frankreich und Spanien eine Welsmani entsteht die tausenden von Welsspezis anziehen wird. Noch schlimmer als es damals mit der Karpfenangelei war. Deswegen berät man sich in Den Haag noch wann und wie der Wels freigegeben werden soll. Das ob, ist schon geklärt soweit ich weis.

Laut einer langjährigen Studie des OVB und Fischereibehörde, handelt es sich schätzungsweise um zich-zehnausende Großwelse die die Maas angeblich lehrfressen. Ich persönlch glaube diesen Studien weil ich auch Augen im Kopf habe. Als ich noch dort als BOA-Begleitschutz dienst tat habe ich so oft die Welse jagen gesehen , als sie im Oberwasser mit ihrem fetten Leib Beute jagen ist das nicht zu übersehen. Meist wurden die Aktivität der Welse als taumelnde Karpfen abgetan und daher nicht richtig wahrgenommen.
Sie sind zwar nicht überal die Welse aber dafür um so mehr an Stellen wo ihre Beute komzentriert vorkommt. Gedeckter Tisch effekt usw.

Ich habe u.A. an der Maas beim nächtlichem Bootsfischen Welse jagen sehen die weit über 1,70 waren. Auch noch größere habe ich schon gesichtet. Selber habe ich mal einen 1,93 Wels gedrillt der auf einen Boilie gin, aber habe ihn leider verloren. Naja alleine im Boot, Karpfenrute gerademal 1,5lbs und 15lbs Vorfach..was will man da machen?:c
 *ein Super Beitrag aller Achtung #6*
Wenn du Glück hast bekommst du auch manchmal einen großen Wels bis ins Boot.Habe eigentlich leichtes Gerät Angel 10-30g aber auf Schnur und Rolle lege ich großen Wert.
Hatte das Glück letztes Jahr einen Wels von 163cm zu fangen
mitten in der Fahrrinne der hat mich 35 min über die Maas gejagt bis ich ihm am Boot hatte,und dann ging es erst richtig los wollte erst den Haken im Wasser abmachen war mir dann aber zu gefährlich also erstmal ins Boot.Dann lag der  Wels im Boot auf mir wenn das einer gefilmt hätte ich wäre der Lacher schlechthin aber die Angler am Ufer die es beobachtet hatten waren nur von der Größe begeistert


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Micha du warst mit dem Lob etwas schneller als ich aber das War ein Spitzenbeitrag musste ihn mir zweimal durchlesen.
Noch mal vielen Dank an  *trouthunter2008*


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Was haltet Ihr davon wenn wir noch einen Thread aufmachen wo sich die Te eintragen wann sie an die Maas angeln gehen.
Dann kann man sich ja mal auf die schnelle treffen.


----------



## Udo561 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
gute Idee , werden bei euch in der Ecke ja immer mehr.
Gruß Udo
ps.boh ist mir warm , hier in NL haben wir 29,3 Grad, im Chalet hatte ich 32 Grad


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> gute Idee , werden bei euch in der Ecke ja immer mehr.
> Gruß Udo
> ps.boh ist mir warm , hier in NL haben wir 29,3 Grad, im Chalet hatte ich 32 Grad


 


 Und die Fangmeldungen bei der Hitze.
Geht was.


----------



## Udo561 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Muss mich erst mal um meinen Garten kümmern , ich habe hier holländische  Steppe :q
Mit etwas Glück bin ich gegen 20 Uhr bis 22 Uhr auf dem Wasser , reicht ja , 2 Stündchen = 4 Fische :q , hoffe ich mal 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

dann drücke ich dir die Daumen, will morgen früh mal kurz raus muß auch was am Boot machen.


----------



## Udo561 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
so , bin dann mal mit dem Boot los , einfach herrlich , Sonnenuntergang  an der Maas erleben , dazu vielleicht ein paar Fische fangen und wenn  ich nach Hause komme hat Frauchen das Essen fertig .
Ach , das Leben kann so schön sein .
Bis später mal ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## trouthunter2008 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Leute

ein großes Dankeschön an alle für die Komplimente für meinen Beitrag. Ihr macht mich ja richtig verlegen -

Ich wollte eigentlich garnicht so viel schreiben (sollte eigentlich  ´n Trailer fertig machen aber mir ging gerade das Schweis-Schutzgas aus#q).  Also Zwangspause am Trailer.
Aber hin und wieder kann ich mich ohne das ich es merke, so richtig  gehen lassen beim schreiben weil mich nunmal die Themen Angeln, Maas,  Boot, Ruten, Gerät usw, extrem begeistern. Aber denkt bitte jetzt nicht, dass  ich mich hier im Forum interessant vorgeben möchte oder Aufmerksahmkeit  auf mich ziehen möchte. 

So...Morgenfrüh neues Gas holen und dann gehts weiter. Trailer fertig schweissen,  Sitze einbauen, Ablagen basteln, 12Volt verlegen, und dann Echolot-Geber einbauen... Problematisch da ich keine Löcher im Boot haben möchte und Heckmontage außen?...naja....nicht so der Hit. Mal sehen. Wenn alles klappt hoffe ich am Sonntag mal eine Probefahrt zu machen. (Freu)


@Zanderjäger1969
du was heisst *Te*  ?
die Idee mit dem extra tread finde ich gut. Vorschlag?


@Udo
wie wars auf dem Wasser? Was gefangen?


Gruss
Michael


----------



## trouthunter2008 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Übrigens Udo
hatte ich fast vergessen!! (Schäm)

Ich wohne selber zwar nicht mehr dort, aber............
als Niederländer wünsche ich dir hiermit ein,
_*"Hartelijk welkom  in Nederland!!! 
Ik wens je veel geluk, gezondheid en vooral goede Vangst!"*_
:vik:

Gruss

Michael


----------



## koenig100 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



trouthunter2008 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> ein großes Dankeschön an alle für die Komplimente für meinen Beitrag. Ihr macht mich ja richtig verlegen -
> 
> ...



*hey michael, herzlichen dank für deine megageile antwort, habe mich sehr gefreut....!!! *#6  
*danke auch an udo561, vielleicht haben wir ja mal
gemeinsam die chance unsere ruten auszuwerfen....!!??
war heute nochmal von 17-22h am see, hab zwar nix
gefangen, aber dafür das herrliche panorama genossen....!!!  werde am samstag mit sohnemann wieder mein glück versuchen....!!! |rolleyes

gruß Many
*


----------



## Udo561 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



trouthunter2008 schrieb:


> @Udo
> wie wars auf dem Wasser? Was gefangen?
> Gruss
> Michael



Hi Michael,
ja , musste allerdings weit fahren bis ich den richtigen Spot gefunden hatte.
War zuvor an drei verschiedenen ansonst guten Spots , nichts .
Aber dann hat es doch noch geklappt 
Gruß Udo
ps. bin gleich wieder am Wasser , aber wie immer , morgens früh gehts auf Karpfen und Schleie


----------



## Udo561 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *hey michael, herzlichen dank für deine megageile antwort, habe mich sehr gefreut....!!! *#6
> *danke auch an udo561, vielleicht haben wir ja mal
> gemeinsam die chance unsere ruten auszuwerfen....!!??
> war heute nochmal von 17-22h am see, hab zwar nix
> ...




Hi Many,
wird schon werden , so ein Sonnenuntergang an der Maas ist auch was schönes ohne etwas zu fangen 
Ich freue mich auch immer am Wasser sein zu können , ganz unabhängig von meinen Fängen.

Ich musste gestern Abend auch lange suchen bis ich Fisch gefunden hatte , lag wohl am Wetter .

Gruß Udo
ps. klar , können bestimmt mal zusammen los , Michael wird sich bestimmt auch anschließen , zumindest dann wenn er seinen Trailer endlich fertig hat :q


----------



## micha1581 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr davon wenn wir noch einen Thread aufmachen wo sich die Te eintragen wann sie an die Maas angeln gehen.
> Dann kann man sich ja mal auf die schnelle treffen.


 
moin,
eine gute Idee. ich würde aber sagen, das wir dafür keinen neuen Trööt auf machen. Michael hat doch die IG aufgemacht. das könnte man auch darüber laufen lassen. 
Oder?

vg micha


----------



## Udo561 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen,
komme gerade auch vom Wasser :q
Wie immer morgens nur auf Friedfisch 
Gruß Udo


----------



## trouthunter2008 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

HI Udo
Petri zu deinen Fängen. 

Sehr schöne Fische!!  Und die sehen kerngesund aus!!
Sind die aus der Maas oder anderes Gewässer?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Udo561 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Michael ,
nee , wäre ja zu schön wenn man sich 3 stunden an die Maas setzt und gleich ein paar Schleien und karpfen fangen würde.
Sind aus unserem Vereinsgewässer , da bin ich morgens immer so für 3 Stunden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## trouthunter2008 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> moin,
> eine gute Idee. ich würde aber sagen, das wir dafür keinen neuen Trööt auf machen. Michael hat doch die IG aufgemacht. das könnte man auch darüber laufen lassen.
> Oder?
> 
> vg micha



Hallo,

Ja in der IG wäre ich auch für. IG-Mitglieder können dann die Termine einblicken. Wie eine Art Online Angelterminkalender. Wer dann Zeit und Lust hat meldet sein Vorhaben in der IG an, das heisst: wann er geht, wo, worauf, wie, etc, oder sucht nach passenden Terminen von anderen Kollegen. Wäre doch was oder was meint ihr?

Werde gleich mal einen dafür Platz in der IG einrichten.

PS: Alle die noch kein Mitglied sind und es werden möchten, bitte eine PN an mich oder selber auf Beitrittsantrag klicken.
Werde dann freuschalten. 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## trouthunter2008 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Kollegen,

habe nun der IG die Anglertrefftermin-Diskussion eröffnet.
Schaut mal rein und schreibt eure Terminbeitrage.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Udo561 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Mike,
ich plane da eigendlich nie da ich auch schon mal für nur ne Stunde am  Wasser bin.
Im Moment habe ich aber auch so viel um die Ohren das ich keinem festen  Termin zusagen möchte , weis nicht ob ich das dann auch einhalten kann.
Ab Mitte Juli müsste ich aber wieder über reichlich Zeit verfügen.
Gestern abend war ich auch noch mal eben für knapp 2 Stunden mit dem Boot unterwegs , hat sich gelohnt :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nur kurze Info von mir 

Ist zwar nett, dass ich persönlich als "echter Profi" angeschrieben werde, das bin ich aber in keinster Weise...also wer von echten Anglerprofis Antworten haben möchte, der sollte sich an Uli Beyer und Co. wenden 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin,
naja, es werden nicht nur die berühmten Angler "Profis" (was auch immer das ist...) bezeichnen dürfen. Es wird auch eine Menge unbekannte Angler geben, die ebenfalls "Profis" sind.
Meine Meinung...
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## theundertaker (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich denke aber mal, dass ich persönlich nirgendwo behauptet habe und es auch nicht behaupten werde, dass ich zur absoluten Anglerelite gehöre und der totale Supercrack bin...deshalb finde ich solche einleitenden Sätze in Mails an mich relativ zum :v             Bin aber jetzt auch schon wieder ruhig...#6


----------



## Udo561 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas,
was ist denn schon wieder los ?
Vielleicht war ja überhaupt nicht böse gemeint , oder einfach nur unüberlegt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Is nix los...wollte eben nur mal mitteilen, dass ich als "Profi" nicht als solcher angeschrieben werden muss, weil ichs einfach nicht bin...  Nur dass alle Bescheid wissen, die es eh noch nicht wissen XD

Alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## Udo561 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas,
was meinste was ich alles für PN´s bekomme :q
Da steht dann drin Hollandkenner, Schleien oder Karpfenprofi , Raubfischexperte, Zanderprofi , usw.
Die Jungs meinen das nicht so 
Wie gut das ich nicht jede PN ernst nehme :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Thomas: ich weiß sowieso nicht, warum du dich so aufregst. Das ist doch ein Kompliment, was man nur dann bekommt, wenn der andere wirklich was von deinem Können und deiner Meinung hält... Da braucht man doch nicht son aufstand drum machen...


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Gut dann stell ich mal hier Ftos von Rapfen rein aus der Maas. XD erstmal gucken wie groß deiner ist. Bis 80cm kann ich mit halten ;-)


----------



## theundertaker (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich biete 85 cm 









(man kann ja schon mal bieten...fang ich bestimmt noch irgendwann...bin da optimistisch )


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dann biete ich noch 70er Zander 45 Barsch und 1,25m Wels xD


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ne Spaß bei Seite mein größter Rapfen war 79, aber dieses Jahr werde ich die Stellen öffters anfahren und versuche meinen gewünschten 85cm Rapfen zu fangen. Die gehen gut ab, vorallem wenn sie dann in die Strömung ziehen. Aber am geilsten ist das, wenn man sein Sammy da durch zieht und dann das Wasser explodiert. Aber ich hoffe ihr setzt die Rapfen auch wieder schonend zurück.


----------



## Udo561 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Dann biete ich noch 70er Zander 45 Barsch und 1,25m Wels xD



Hi,
was jetzt los , Schwanzvergleich :q 
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

loool....

Zander hab ich letztens einen mit 88 cm gefangen...
größter Barsch überhaupt...48 cm
Wels...ca. 0,0 cm


----------



## koenig100 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*also mein größter fisch an der maas für mich,
war bisher mein "köfi", karausche...10 cm :q

gruß many  
*


----------



## micha1581 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

gelöscht!


----------



## theundertaker (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@many: Wir haben alle mal klein angefangen...die Fische werden von Zeit zu Zeit immer größer...man muss nur angeln-angeln-angeln...

Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall alle Däumchen...

Wie alt ist denn dein Sohnemann, der mit dir angeln fährt? Noch n kleiner Mann?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Udo561 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ,
ich bin heute morgen nicht aus dem Bett gekommen , angeln ist ausgefallen 
Na ja , heute Abend dann eben mit dem Boot raus 
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin,
soo jetzt gehts gleich zum bahnhof und dann ab nach köln. Von dort aus mach ich mit meiner Schwester ne Fahrradtour zur Lorelei bis sonntag...

Ach ja, mein größter an der Maas war ein 60er Zander

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Jonas ,
viel Spaß , holt euch keinen Sonnenbrand.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ihr wollt echt wissen wer den Größten hat ?

Ok , ich reihe mich dann mal im hinteren Drittel ein , bisher habe ich  noch nie einen Hecht oder Zander ü 1 Meter gefangen , auch noch keinen  Barsch ü 60 cm .
Mein längster Zander und mein längster Hecht als Bild,
Gruß Udo
ps. wundert mich bei so einigen Bildern das ein 115 Hecht kleiner aussieht als meiner , liegt wohl an meinem holländischen Maßband ;-)


----------



## theundertaker (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Kenn die Bilder ja schon, aber trotzdem dickes Petri Udo...sind echt schöne Fischlis.... Haste die Fische gemessen?


----------



## Udo561 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Haste die Fische gemessen?



Ja, messe nach Möglichkeit jeden Raubfisch , daher weis ich ja das ich noch keinen ü 1 Meter gefangen habe :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Und wie groß waren die zwei?


----------



## Udo561 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas,

Größter Zander 98 cm 
Größter Hecht 96 cm
Größter Barsch 56 cm

Ich sach doch , bin ein Looser , jeder Depp fängt Hechte und Zander ü 1  Meter , bei mir wills einfach nicht klappen.

Na ja , ich messe allerdings richtig nach , wenn ich mir so manche Bilder anschaue von angeblichen ü 1 Meter Hechten , ich frage mich von wo bis wo da gemessen wurde :q

Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey...sind doch super Größen...wöllte ich auch gerne mal fangen 

Ich messe auch immer anständig...schön von vorne bis zum Ende des Schwanzes...wenn man schon die Größe angeben will, dann auch die wahrheitsgemäße...mit der "falschen" Größe angeben macht nicht viel Sinn, aber wers braucht... 


-------------------------------


War diese Woche nochmal im FoPu und ich dachte, ich seh nicht richtig...es waren drei andere Angler am Teich und ich mit meiner Freundin...der eine Holländer verfolgte die Lachsforellen die ganze Zeit mitm Kescher und zack...holt der eine dicke mit dem Kescher raus...:v

Zu späterer Zeit hats mich dann aber komplett vom Hocker gehauen...zwei Ruten sind gestattet...und der Holländer legte sage und schreibe ganz locker mal 4 Ruten in den Teich...ich hab überlegt, ob ich das nicht melden gehe, aber wir haben eh die meisten Fische gefangen, so war mir das dann egal...|rolleyes

Sachen gibts...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich hoffe dieses Jahr bekomm ich auch mal ein großen ans Band, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass beim schleppen immer nur die Schniepel beißen. Bald bin ich 4Wochen oder sogar er dor am Stück also jeden Tag angeln. Wie fangt ihr den eure großen Zander? Also mit Gummifisch, Wobbler oder Köfi ?

Am FoPuff passieren manchmal Dinge, die einen staunen lassen. Aber das der Type da 4 Angeln reingehalten hat, hätte ich gemeldet. Es geht ja nicht darum, wer die meistens fängt, aber seine Chance wird dadurch verdoppelt und er bezahlt den gleichen Preis wie du. Aufjedenfall hätte ich ihn angesprochen.


----------



## Udo561 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Wie fangt ihr den eure großen Zander? Also mit Gummifisch, Wobbler oder Köfi ?
> .



Hi,
ich zum größten Teil mit Gummifisch , egal ob Hecht , Zander oder Barsch.
Aber ich habe ja noch keinen großen gefangen :q

Vielleicht gehen die richtig großen ja nur auf Wobbler 
Aber bei mir beissen auf Wobbler , egal welche Größe meist nur Hechte um 55-70 cm, Zander sehr selten , wenn überhaupt dann nur auf Tiefläufer.
Größere hatte ich bisher immer auf Gummifisch gefangen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Aber ich habe ja noch keinen großen gefangen :q
> 
> 
> Gruß Udo


 
hi Udo , du Tiefstapler!!!!
beim Hecht gebe ich dir ja recht. ein 98er ist schon ein guter aber kein riese.
Aber ein 96er zander und ein 56er Barsch???? das wird ganz schwer das noch mal zu knacken#6

meine PB`s:
Zander:79cm     Barsch:49cm     Hecht:121cm

vg


----------



## Udo561 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> hi Udo , du Tiefstapler!!!!
> beim Hecht gebe ich dir ja recht. ein 98er aber kein riese.
> meine PB`s:
> Zander:79cm     Barsch:49cm     Hecht:121cm
> ...



Hi Micha ,
ich habe es beim zitieren mal ein wenig auseinander gerissen :q
Ich verstehe es ja selber nicht , bei mir will einfach kein ü 1 Meter Hecht anbeissen , alle anderen die man hört fangen ü 1 meter hechte am laufenden Band.

Die guten Barschfänge sind auch vorbei , vor gut 5 Jahren noch hatte man mehr oder weniger täglich Fänge von ü 45 cm Braschen , ü 50 Barsche öfter mal ,  heute freue ich mich über einen von ü 40 cm :q

Zander sind bei mir dieses Jahr auch nicht besonnders groß , die meisten um die 65 cm , auf die größeren warte ich noch , aber das wird schon , ab Mitte/Ende August sind die großen auch wieder in Beisslaune .

Bin gleich mal mit Michael zusammen unterwegs , mal sehen , vielleicht haben wir ja Glück , oder es wird der totale Reinfall :q

Gruß Udo


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wenn wir schon über die Fischgröße Posten meine waren bis jetzt ein 83cm Zander , ein 48cm barsch , und ein schlapper 86cm Hecht aber auch alles auf Gummi und dann fast immer auf die gleichen 8cm Kopyto Relax und 10g kopf  dazu alle mit ner Roezemejer Qualifier (barschrute) 2,70 wg 5-25g man war das ein spass 

mfg


----------



## micha1581 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi Udo,
dann wünsche ich euch mal viel Erfolg.
Torsten und ich fahren morgen abend raus. 

vg


----------



## Udo561 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Micha ,
na dann , euch auch mal viel Glück.

Ich bezweifele das es heute was wird , die Maas war gerappelt voll , ist sie immer noch , Boot an Boot , Wasserski , Jetski , usw.
Bis sich das alles wieder beruhigt hat und die Fische aus ihren Verstecken kommen wird es wohl noch ne Weile dauern.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Micha ,
> ich habe es beim zitieren mal ein wenig auseinander gerissen :q
> Ich verstehe es ja selber nicht , bei mir will einfach kein ü 1 Meter Hecht anbeissen , alle anderen die man hört fangen ü 1 meter hechte am laufenden Band.
> 
> ...


 
Udo ich habe schon viele Hechte über 1m gefangen aber es war nie mein Zielfisch wenn ich gezielt auf Hecht gegangen bin war mein größter 95cm.Aber bei den Zandern sieht das so aus das ich noch keinen über 90cm gefangen habe,mein Traum ist zwar einen Meter Zander zu fangen aber der will nicht so habe ich halt noch Ziele.
Genau so ist das mit den Ködern meine größten Fische habe ich mit Gummis von 8-12cm gefangen also ziemlich kleine Köder,ich nehme auch nicht alles so verbissen denn für mich zählt das ich Spass am Angeln habe dann kommt alles andere von alleine.
Und dir wünsche ich dieses Jahr den super Hecht von weit über einen Meter.#6


----------



## Udo561 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen,
ja super , gestern war mal wieder so ein Abend wo auch überhaupt nichts  lief , ein paar kuze Zupfer , reichlich Hänger und das wars auch schon.#q
Ok , zur Abwechslung wurden wir mal kontroliert , alle Papiere vorhanden  , gute Weiterfahrt.

Aber ich kann euch den Michael echt ans Herz legen wenn ihr mal ne Angelbegleitung sucht ,  sympatischer Kerl , gut drauf und echt nett.

So , bin spät dran , will noch was Karpfen und Schleien ärgern gehen , bis später ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## trouthunter2008 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen allerseits.

Udo und ich haben gestern ganz spontan entschieden gemeinsam ein Paar Stunden den Räubern nachzustellen. 
Ich kann euch allen den Udo sehr empfehlen. Cooler Typ, straight, und voll am Boden. Ein netter Kerl mit dem ich jederzeit wieder losziehen würde. (Solche Typen werden immer seltener in diesem Sport!) :q

Kurzbericht.
Für mich war es ein komplett neuer Maas-Abschnitt, der übrigens meiner Meinung nach (Bauchgefühl) sehr Rüberträchtig ist!

Übrigens auch interessant zu sehen wie die Kontouren, die Uferzonen, das Strömingsverhalten, die ca.-Tiefen, usw, sich doch sehr unterscheiden können mit zBsp. dem Maasabschnitt in der Umgebung Roermond. 

Gerät/Montage. 
Meine eigensgebaute Spinnrute "Shad-Twister MarkII" 3.00m/ WG.35-80Gr. Rolle+Schnur: "Spro Passion720 mit 14er Geflochtener(Grau/Grün).  Vorfach: 80cm. aus 7x7Sevenstrand Stahl (getwizzeld) + Knotless-Verbinder zur Hauptschnur. 
14-22 Bleiköpfe  sowohl runde als auch Eriköpfe, diverse Shads zwischen 8-12 cm. Diese Rute habe ich voriges Jahr Juli für die Gummi-Fischerei am Rhein gebaut und zwar an Hand von den Ruteneigenschaften von einer von Uli Beyers Gummifischruten, nur eben angepasst an meinen Vorstellungen. Der Blank stamt von Pacific Bay (USA). Für den Rhein und tiefere Maasabschnitte wo ich meistens Fische, optimale Rute. Straff/Rückrad/felxibel beim Drill.

Jedoch, diese Rute war doch zu grob gewählt für die eher feinere Spinnfischerei die gestern angesagt war im Revier wo Udo fischt an der Maas. Mit 14Gr. und den 22Gr. Bleiköpfen und dazu die leichte Unterwasser-Strömung und Wellen von Booten, kam nicht viel mehr an der Rutenspitze an. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich größtenteils nicht spüren konnte was am Grund abgeht mit dem Gummifisch. Und das ist ja erstmal Vorraussetzung bei Gummifischtechniken. Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass einige der sog. "Hänger" die ich/wir hatten, evtl. auch Anbisse gewesen sein könnten, die ich nicht richtig deuten konnte, also auch nicht den Anhieb setzen konnte. Soll jetzt keine Entschuldigung sein....nur ich habe u.A. eines gelernt in den Jaren und das ist: "Versuche immer zu verstehen WARUM man nicht fängt oder eben auch WARUM man gerade doch fängt. Dass führt zur Wissenserweiterung und Wissen+Erfahrung sind die besten Köder - 

So sieht man mal wieder. Eine bestimmte Rute ist vielleicht optimal für tiefe Maasseen (ca.10-14mtr.) und den Rhein und die gleiche Rute ist aber 50km weiter am gleichen Gewässer schon nicht mehr optimal oder sogar ungeeignet. 

Fazit:
Das nächste Mal werde ich für diesen Abschnitt/Umstände eine leichtere aber dann noch straffere Rute einsetzen. 
2.70 - 3.00m, WG 20-40Gr., 20er Rolle mit 0,11er Schnur geflochten. 

Stahlvorfach???. 
*JA!!!* Ein 100%tiges Muss!, weil dort viele Hechte vorkommen. Natürlich hätte ich mit einem Mono-Vorfach eine subtilere und leichtere Köderpräsentation, aber dass würde auf Kosten der  Hechte gehen die garantiert die Mono-Vorfächer durchbeisen würden. Von daher, STAHL! aber so dünn wie möglich. 

Petri

Michael


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja Udo dann wird es das nächste mal was mit dem Meter Hecht,drücke die Daumen.


----------



## trouthunter2008 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Morgen,
> Ok , zur Abwechslung wurden wir mal kontroliert , alle Papiere vorhanden  , gute Weiterfahrt.
> Gruß Udo




Wie Udo schon sagte, wir würden kontrolliert. War aber witzig.


Also, riesiges PZ-Boot mit 4-5 Beamten an Bord. Auch eine nette junge Dame der NL WAPU war dabei. Von ihr bekam ich sogar ein süsses lächeln....:lals ich sie auf niederländisch ansprach.

Ihr hättet aber die Gesichter sehen sollen von den anderen Beamten als die mich plötzlich NL quatschen hörten |bigeyes:q
Die gingen natürlich davon aus -weil Udo eine deutsche Fahne am Boot führt- dass sich nur Deutsch an Bord befinden. 

Udo sprach sie ja zuerst an. Als die dann hörten das ich NL bin mussten die erstmal umschalten. Guckten sich gegenseitig etwas verwirrt an und dann sagte der Cheff der Truppe (PZ) Uhhh...Ausweise bitte....  und dann zu Udo...uhhh... uhhh...ist das eine schnelle boot? 

Udo zu mir    Michael was will der?  Übersetz mal Michael....
Der Will wissen ob da Boot schnell ist Udo......dein Führerschein will der sehen....   

Dan fragte der Cheff mich auf NL  " Was heisst eigentlich "Vaarbewijs" auf Deutsch??   ich:  hmmm .... mal sehen... ahh!!   ja.ich weis es... das heis glaube ich   
*"Boots-Bestattungsschein"*......   

Der cheff sagte:....  Danke!!  
Herrlich!!!!!!!!!!|muahah:

Na ja kleine Spass am Rande  |supergri


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



			
				
Dan fragte der Cheff mich auf NL " Was heisst eigentlich "Vaarbewijs" auf Deutsch?? ich: hmmm .... mal sehen... ahh!! ja.ich weis es... das heis glaube ich 
[B schrieb:
			
		

> "Boots-Bestattungsschein"[/B]......
> 
> Der cheff sagte:.... Danke!!
> Herrlich!!!!!!!!!!|muahah:
> ...


 
Hallo Michael
Internationaler Bootsschein meinte er bestimmt.
Ich hoffe nicht das Ihr Euer Boot bestattet habt das täte mir Leid.
PS. aber ich komme zur Trauerfeier#h


----------



## BSZocher (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin!
Dann ruf mal den Leichenbuddler ran....der sollte sowas organisieren können...... |rolleyes


----------



## trouthunter2008 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Gutenmorgen Torsten

neeee....das wollen wir Udo nicht antun. Außerdem ist das Boot wie neu, das hällt noch Jahre.

Das Boot liegt übergigens sehr fest im Wasser auch wenn die Riesentanker vorbeifahren und starken Wellengang verursachen. Sehr angenehm muss ich sagen. Ich binn mal gespannt ob mein neues Boot auch so fest liegt. Da hat ja hinten flachrumpf und nach vorne hin spitzformig zulaufend und unten Stufenkiel. Hatte noch nie so eins, von daher bin ich gespannt.

Ps:
Sag mal, weis du vielleicht wie hoch das Boot hinten  maximal hoch sein sollte (ab boden gerechnen bis unterm Rumpf) um optimal ein und ausslippen zu können?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



			
				
 
Ps:
Sag mal schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael
> Das kann man nicht pauschal sagen da sind einige Faktoren im Spiel: wie lang steht das Boot über dem Trailer raus wieviel stark ist das Gefälle der Slippe.
> Mein Heck steht 80cm über dem Boden und ich hatte noch nie Probleme auch nicht bei Nicos Slippe.
> Nicos Slippe ist extrem wenn es da gut geht geht es überall gut.


----------



## Udo561 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen,
bohhhh , irgendwie ist der Wurm drin , komme gerade vom Vereinsgewässer.
Satte 3 Stunden angesessen und nur 1 Schleie .
aber die war knapp 50 cm , hat mich dann doch wieder entschädigt.

Gestern war echt nicht normal , am Spot über der Muschelbank , da wo sonst immer was geht war nichts zu holen , ach doch , hätte ich beinahe Michaels Barsch unterschlagen :q

Aber klar , wir hatten Voll oder Neumond , ich schiebe es mal darauf :q

War auf jeden Fall nicht die letzte gemeinsame Ausfahrt mit Michael , der tickt genau so wie ich , passt schon :q

Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mal sehen was bei uns heute Abend rauskommt.


----------



## Udo561 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Mal sehen was bei uns heute Abend rauskommt.



Ich wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Glück .
Wir haben Voll oder Neumond , da läuft es normal nie so toll , zudem hatten wir gestern Abend noch eine Wassertemperatur von über 23 Grad !!!! 
Viel zu warm für die Zander , die liegen auf dem Grund und bewegen sich nicht 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

23 Grad ist sehr viel am Freitag hatten wir noch 21 Grad der Mond stört mich nicht so aber die Menge an Booten und die 23 Grad da wird erst was gehen weit nach Mitternacht.


----------



## Udo561 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> aber die Menge an Booten



Hi,
bei uns war gestern Abend auch noch die Hölle los , bis nach 22 Uhr war richtig was los auf der Maas , Wasserskifahrer , Jetski , usw. , das volle Programm.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Da werden wir uns wohl erstmal in die Seen zurückziehen da ist nicht so ein Verkehr.


----------



## koenig100 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> @many: Wir haben alle mal klein angefangen...die Fische werden von Zeit zu Zeit immer größer...man muss nur angeln-angeln-angeln...
> 
> Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall alle Däumchen...
> 
> ...



nö, der ist schon 25j. !!


----------



## trouthunter2008 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Torsten,

danke für den Tip. 

Ich habe mal bei mir am Boot gemessen.
Unterkante Boden bis Unterkante Rumpf habe ich 64cm. 

Was schätzt du, ist das zu viel, zu wenig ?


Gruss
Michael


----------



## trouthunter2008 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Boaaa leute was für eine Hitze!!! Und ich arbeite draußen am Trailer und schwitze wie ein Tier. ICH WILL ENDLICH BOOTFAHREN, Nicht Schrauben......|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:#q#q

@Udo,
mach dir nichts draus Udo. Das wird wider besser. Übernächste Woche wirds etwas Kühler und bewölk. Wird bestimmt besser.

@Torsten
wohin gehts heutabend zum angeln? Weil wenn ich den Trailer heute doch nicht fertig kriege und testfahren gehe mit dem Boot, kann es sein das ich zusammen mit meinem Kollege oder alleine noch aan die Maas gehe (KöFi, Grund, Abend/Nacht-Ansitz). Mal sehen. Vielleicht trifft man sich?


Gruss
Michael

PS: kann einer bitte mal die Sonne abstellen....ist doch nicht mehr normal diese Hitze!!#d


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



trouthunter2008 schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten,
> 
> danke für den Tip.
> 
> ...


 Das müßte ich sehen wie weit dein Boot vom Trailer raussteht.
Aber um das aufsetzen an der Slippe zu vermeiden habe ich mir am Ende des Bootes noch 2 Luftreifen am Trailer montiert (Roller)
da kann nichts mehr passieren.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Starten so um 17 Uhr bei Nico Snellens.


----------



## micha1581 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin moin,
so, ich bin wach. die nächste Nacht kann kommen. 
Torsten, ich will echt nicht schwarz malen, aber ich habe kein gutes gefühl. 23° wassertem. neumond und Ostwind.... wenn wir da was fangen dann sind wir echt gut. :vik:


----------



## koenig100 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*hey @ all...!!*
*
war wie gesagt gestern mit sohnemann an den asselter plaasen.
hatte dort mein 1. highlight....!!! ich war kurz vor 14h schon am einpacken, als meine rute die ich mit köfi auf grund hatte abging wie
nen zäpfchen....!!  der bissanzeiger war am jaulen ohne ende und hat auf kürzester zeit ca. 7-8 meter schnur gezogen....
hab gewartet bis der zander stehen geblieben ist und dann den
anhieb gesetzt, leider vergebens....!!! :-(
ob ich den anhieb das nächste mal schon beim abspulen setzen
soll ?? war zwar im 1. moment schon frustierend, aber ich sag mir so, der fisch ist da und meine montage ist ja dann auch ok....!!
hab ne 0,3 monofile schnur, am ende nen kleinen freilaufenden
wirbel, wo ein powergum abgeht mit nem 60gr. blei und dann noch nen 70cm stahlvorfach mit köfi wo ich einen drilling ins maul gezogen habe....

gruß many
*


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> moin moin,
> so, ich bin wach. die nächste Nacht kann kommen.
> Torsten, ich will echt nicht schwarz malen, aber ich habe kein gutes gefühl. 23° wassertem. neumond und Ostwind.... wenn wir da was fangen dann sind wir echt gut. :vik:


 Ja Micha und dann noch die Boote am Wochenende aber wir schauen nach vorne da geht immer was.


----------



## Udo561 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
wenn ich mit Köderfisch auf Grund angele schlage ich sofort an sobald der Zander Schnur abzieht , solange er abzieht hat er den Köfi zumindest im Maul.
Wenn er stehen bleibt kann es sein das er ihn schon wieder ausgespuckt hat.
Wenn ich schnell genug bin zieht der zander nicht mehr als 1-3 Meter ab , dann folgt der Anschlag. 
Na ja , zudem verwende ich Einzelhaken , aber eben weil ich jeden Fisch zurück setzte.
Ködere den Einzelhaken aber auch durch die Oberlippe beim köderfisch.
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

sicher sicher. immer nach vorne..


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *hey @ all...!!*
> 
> *war wie gesagt gestern mit sohnemann an den asselter plaasen.*
> *hatte dort mein 1. highlight....!!! ich war kurz vor 14h schon am einpacken, als meine rute die ich mit köfi auf grund hatte abging wie*
> ...


Ich setze dann sofort den Anhieb weil ich nicht will das der Zander schluckt weil ich ihn zurücksetzen will.
Oder du mußt nochmal warten das habe ich sooft bei Freunden gesehen das kann manchmal 30 min dauern der Zander steht dann beim KöFi und wartet ob was passiert wenn nichts passiert also du lässt die Rute so liegen und nichts dran machen nimmt er4 ihn meißtens dan voll.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Many,
> wenn ich mit Köderfisch auf Grund angele schlage ich sofort an sobald der Zander Schnur abzieht , solange er abzieht hat er den Köfi zumindest im Maul.
> Wenn er stehen bleibt kann es sein das er ihn schon wieder ausgespuckt hat.
> Wenn ich schnell genug bin zieht der zander nicht mehr als 1-3 Meter ab , dann folgt der Anschlag.
> ...


 nehme auch Einzelhken hatte ich noch vergessen der Udo war wieder mal Schneller.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> sicher sicher. immer nach vorne..


 Wenn nichts geht dann brauchen wir Plan B


----------



## micha1581 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hab schon plan B vorbereitet


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> hab schon plan B vorbereitet


 Das ist doch Klasse dann geht nichts mehr schief


----------



## micha1581 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

richtig.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

so gleich Feierabend dann gehts los


----------



## trouthunter2008 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Das müßte ich sehen wie weit dein Boot vom Trailer raussteht.
> Aber um das aufsetzen an der Slippe zu vermeiden habe ich mir am Ende des Bootes noch 2 Luftreifen am Trailer montiert (Roller)
> da kann nichts mehr passieren.




Hallo Torsten,

ja das System kenne ich. Ich habe mir 2 Doppelrollen mit PU-Rädern mit Wippen besorgt die ich hinten -im letzten Viertel des Bootes- seitlich am Trailer montiere. Hinten-Mittig kommt dann eine Zentrier-Kielrolle und direkt daneben 2 Lufträder. Dann habe ich noch 2 Langauflagen die das ganze unterstützen beim Strassentransport.

Ich werde mal ein Foto reinstellen sobal ich alles wieder zusammengeschraubt hab. Habe momentan alles wieder demontiert wegen Lackierarbeiten. Aber bei der Hitze....naja...komme nicht wirklich voran.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## trouthunter2008 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Torsten,
Sag mal die Slippe bei Nicoo, von wann bis wann hat die auf? Wegen Abandangeln meine ich.

Muss man da voranmelden zum slippen oder so wie man ankommt?
Hat der für vielslipper Jahres- oder Säisonkarten mit Rabatte oder sowas?


Danke

Gruss
Mike


----------



## Udo561 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Michael,
hier mal die Preise .
Liegeplatz  Saison
26.  März. - 31. Okt.		 		        € 550,00
http://www.ferienparkleukermeer.de/
Gruß Udo
ps. bin jetzt weg , bischen Bootfahren , viel Spaß beim basteln am Trailer ;-)


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *hey @ all...!!*
> *
> war wie gesagt gestern mit sohnemann an den asselter plaasen.
> hatte dort mein 1. highlight....!!! ich war kurz vor 14h schon am einpacken, als meine rute die ich mit köfi auf grund hatte abging wie
> ...



kommt mal vor das es auch Lachse sind die mit deinem Köfi spielen. Wenn du grad mal im nem plaas bist wo das Wasser richtig klar ist. Die hab ich auch schon zur späten Mittagszeit (ca 17-18uhr) letztes jahr im september gefangen. Auf gefrorenes Rotauge. Die Lachse schiessen echt extrem schnell los innerhalb von ein paar sekunden viele viele meter. dann der anhieb und nichts... Rotauge ab aber kein fisch. konnte auch erst beim 4ten oder 5ten versuch den ersten (68cm) nach ein paar minuten den 2ten (55cm) landen. hab mich sehr gewundert über diese seltenen Fische  das schönste war am abend noch als ein paar riesen exemplare an die Oberfläche kamen und mit ihrer Riesenschwanzflosse geplascht haben, habs dann noch mit nem Spinner probiert wollten aber nicht. Muss wohl ein schwarm gewessen sein. naja die beiden gefangenen schwimmen wieder.

mfg


----------



## koenig100 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Many,
> wenn ich mit Köderfisch auf Grund angele schlage ich sofort an sobald der Zander Schnur abzieht , solange er abzieht hat er den Köfi zumindest im Maul.
> Wenn er stehen bleibt kann es sein das er ihn schon wieder ausgespuckt hat.
> Wenn ich schnell genug bin zieht der zander nicht mehr als 1-3 Meter ab , dann folgt der Anschlag.
> ...



hey udo, 
dann werde ich das nächste mal sofort den anhieb setzen...!! habe bis dato zander nur mit spin gefangen, auch mit einzelhaken, da ich nicht jeden fisch mitnehme....!!! schließlich ißt man ja auch nicht jeden tag erbsensuppe.....!!!  
obwohl, hatte ja einen haken vom drilling im köfi, die anderen, einen oben und einen seitlich, denke, das von daher eh nur einer gehakt hätte...

gruß many #6


----------



## edik2010 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen ich war heute an der mass von 7uhr bis 16uhr
war ein spannender tag für mich mal wieder viele fäll bisse aber dan doch viele überaschende treffer 8 Rotaugen und einen hecht 58cm ich bin froh das ich gefahren bin hatt spass gemacht obwohl es erst ausah das es nix wird


----------



## Udo561 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
sehr schön , hat sich ja gelohnt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Snyder (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi, 
Ich war gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs und konnte leider auch nur einen Zander fangen. Viele Bisse (5-6) aber ich konnte leider keinen Haken. Ich habe auch mit dem Anschlag gewartet, das werde ich ab sofort auch ändern.
Ich habe allerdings ein Problem beim Fischen mit Köderfisch auf Grund und zwar treibt meine Montage am Tag immer ab (In der Nacht ist das kein Problem mehr, da die Strömung dann nachlässt).
Ich fische mit einer Bebleiung von 60-80g. Sollte ich mehr verwende oder hat jemand noch einen anderen Tipp für mich?
Achja ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir eine Freilaufrolle zu holen, da mir das mit den normalen Stationärrollen auf die Nerven geht.
Was haltet ihr von der Shimano Baitrunner ST 1000 zum fischen auf Zander, Hecht und evtl. Wels auf Grund?

Gruß Snyder


----------



## Udo561 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
normal sind 60-80 Gramm genug , kenne allerdings deinen Maasabschnitt nicht.
Was für ein Blei verwendest du ?
Nimm mal ein flaches , haftet besser am Boden .
Freilaufrolle ist ok , den Freilauf kann man so fein einstellen das der Zander keinen Widerstand spürt.
Ich hatte früher bei meiner Stationärrolle einfach die Bremse ganz aufgedreht , beim Anschlag dann die Spule festgehalten , hat auch funktioniert .
Die Shimano Baitrunnerkenne ich nicht , kann ich dir nichts zu sagen.

Die meisten Angler warten einfach zu lange mit dem Anschlag , immer mit der Angst das der Zander den Köderfisch noch nicht richtig gepackt hat , ist aber falsch , der Anschlag sollte sofort erfolgen sobald der Zander Schnur nimmt .
dann weist du wenigstens das er den Köderfisch noch im Maul hat.

Gruß Udo


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

stimmt was udo schreibt .. der zander packt den köfi sehr sehr oft von vorne also Kopf hab ich selbst festgestellt kann auch sein das ich mir das einbilde aber meine gefangenen hab ich auch sofort angeschlagen und es war immer so das die fische knapp am maul gehakt waren.

mfg


----------



## jogibaer1996 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin zusammen!
Ich komm eben erst aus Köln zurück von der Fahrradtour... War schön an der Lorelei... ich werde vielleicht später wenns wen interessiert noch'n paar Fotos posten...
Petri, zu den ganzen Fängen. ich hätte auch gerne ne Rute dabei gehabt... wir sind über bzw. enlang von Rhein, Mosel und Lahn gefahren... da hats mir natürlich gekribbelt...
Naja, ich wünsch allen, die jetzt unterwegs sind (Micha und Torsten etc.) viel Glück und vorallem Spaß...
Ich freu mich schon total auf das nächste Maasangeln...

Ach ja, am Rhein gibts sehr viele kormorane... wir haben echt viele gesehen...
Wie gesagt, bei interesse kann ich ein paar bilder posten...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Jonas ,
Wasserbilder sind immer gut , stell doch hier ein , wens nicht  interessiert der muss sie sich ja nicht anschauen.
Hast mir trotzdem leid getan , bei dem Wetter auf dem Fahrrad , ich  könnte mir was schöneres vorstellen :q

Ich war gegen 20 Uhr noch mit dem Boot unterwegs , da war die luft noch so warm das man mit freiem Oberkörper fahren konnte 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ,
Jungs , was ist los ?
Ich warte auf Fangmeldungen :q

@ Michael 

Trailer fertig ?
Boot im Wasser gehabt ?

Gruß Udo


----------



## trouthunter2008 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Morgen ,
> Jungs , was ist los ?
> Ich warte auf Fangmeldungen :q
> 
> ...



Morgen Udo,
Trailer soweit fertig aber ans Wasser haben wirs nicht mehr geschaft. 1. Weil ich gestern beim schweissen in der prallen Sonne fast einem Hitzeschlag/Kolabs hatte und mich hinlegen musste. 2. Als ich später die Endlackierung am neuen Rahmen etwas nachbesseren wollte hatte sich der UNterlack (Kaltzink) aufgekösst und sieht jezt wie eine häutende Schlange aus#q
Ich muss jetzt die Stelle nochmal abschleifen und neulackieren. Ich denke vor Mittwoch wirds nichts mit Bootfahren.:r
Langsahm verliere ich den Spass an dem Trailer. So mühsehlig alles.  Werde ihn übrogens sobald er fertig ist vertikken weil ich nach neu-berechnung festgestellt habe das es mit dem Gesamtgewicht des Boot/Zubehör/Ausbauten/Trailler gerade mal hinkommt. Das ist mir dann doch zu wackkelig alles.

Naja, das kommt später. 
Also Fangmeldung, bis auf Sonnenbrand, Hitzeschlag nicht gefangen Udo.

Wie siehts bei dir aus? Hast du Erfolg gehabt ?

GRUSS
Michael


----------



## theundertaker (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Angler sind die wahren Naturschützer...eigentlich ne gute Signatur, wenns denn so wäre  Kann man leider nicht einheitlich auf alle Angler beziehen...

Es müssten sich mal ne große Gruppe von Anglern finden, die ne Mülltour um Roermond macht  Jeder mit Müllsack bewaffnet und dann wird der Mist eingesammelt...einige Angelstellen sehen schrecklich aus...

------------------------------------

Ich fahre am Mittwoch eventuell abends nochmal ne Runde mit KöFi ansitzen...dann aber nur bis Mitternacht...

------------------------------------

@Udo: Jetzt bin ich nur noch 12. oder so ähnlich beim Fußballtippspiel...verdammt =)


Liebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Udo561 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Michael ,
ich hatte nicht großartig Zeit , war Sonntag früh am Vereinsgewässer ,  auch nur 1 Schleie , Wasser ist einfach zu schnell warm geworden.
Da brauchen die Fische auch erst mal eine zeitlang um sich daran zu  gewöhnen.

Mit deinem Trailer ist wirklich nicht schön , aber ich denke auch ,  verkaufen wird die besste Lösung sein.
Du baust nachher immer mehr Zubehör ins Boot und dann mit der Angst  leben überladen zu haben ist auch nicht schön.
Na ja , wenn du einen Liegeplatz nimmst ist der Trailer sekundär , willst du aber oft an verschiedene Gewässer fahren muss das schon vom Gewicht her passen.


Vor Samstag oder Sonntag komme ich auch nicht ans Wasser , in Deutschland hier noch  zu viel   zu erledigen , aber ab Mitte Juli kann ich ja jeden Tag angeln 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> @Udo: Jetzt bin ich nur noch 12. oder so ähnlich beim Fußballtippspiel...verdammt =)
> Liebe Grüße
> Thomas



Hi Thomas ,
und ich werde immer besser , ich habe es von Platz 354 auf unter 100 geschafft :q

Gruß Udo


----------



## Snyder (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke Udo und Zanderstar,
das mit dem flachen Blei werde ich mal ausprobieren.
Ich hoffe, dass ich beim nächsten mal Angeln (leider erst in ca. 2 Wochen ) erneut "so viele" Bisse habe, sodass ich das mit dem schnellen Anhieb mal austesten kann.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Michael und ich waren gestern draußen,wir hatten so viel Spaß auch nach dem 4:1.Das Wasser hatte 24 Grad das war schon ein Schock die vielen Boote hatten zu viele Pflanzen rausgerissen das wir alle 50m die Wobbler reinigen mussten.Fisch stand auf 7m für die Tiefe hatten wir keine Wobbler mit 2-3 Bisse hatten wir allerdings vergeigt.
Wollen das aber unbedingt wiederholen aber nicht bei so einen Wetter das war zum baden nicht zum angeln.Und wir hoffen mal auf ein Treffen von ein paar Leuten die auch wie wir Maasverrückt sind


----------



## theundertaker (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey...vielleicht komm ich mit in 2 Wochen  Hatte letztens auch n ganz paar Bisse und konnte auch keinen verwerten...ich denke aber mal, dass das auch nicht wirklich Zander sind...die kurzen Bisse (auch auf KöFi) sind zu 90 % wahrscheinlich Aale...eventuell auch größere...ich hatte kleine Brassen als KöFi (sind ja ziemlich hochrückig) und die konnten die nicht schlucken, deshalb auch nur die kurzen, teils heftigen Zupfer...solltest du die Bisse verwerten, kanns natürlich sein, dass du Aale verangelst...musste einfach mal ausprobieren und wenns Aale sind, dann die Montage wieder mehr in Richtung Zander abändern...also etwas größere Köderfische beispielsweise...

Ich werds demnächst auch nochmal versuchen und dann mit dem hinteren Stück des Köderfisches und werde dann ja sehen, ob es Zander oder Aale sind...wenns Aale sind, dann nehme ich wieder komplette KöFis...die konnten die letztens nicht schlucken...gut so...

Hey, ich fahr auch mal mit, Zanderjäger =))


----------



## jogibaer1996 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin,
Torsten, naja, schön, dass ihr Spaß hattet.
Ich habs mir schon fast gedacht, dass ihr wieder mehr gequatscht als geangelt habt Sonst hättet ihr doch sicherlich noch in der nacht, und sonst heute morgen sofort gepostet, oder?:q naja, so ist es ja auch schön! Wart ihr wieder baden?#6

@Thomas, nimm doch generell etwas kleinere Köfis, dann bekommen die Fische (Zander, Aal und ja laut einem Vorposter auch Lachse) die Köfis auf jeden Fall rein. Schaden kann es doch nicht, oder? Und so ein Aal bringt doch auch Abwechslung, finde ich zumindestens. Naja, so denke ich, bin aber noch nicht so erfahren, dass muss ich sagen, sonst schimpf Papa Micha wieder 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## theundertaker (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nee...mach ich eigentlich extra nicht, da der Aal geschützt ist und somit nicht beangelt werden darf...die Aale zu fangen, um die dann wieder mit Vorfach im Rachen zu entlassen macht nicht viel Sinn...ich werde einfach nur probieren, ob es Aale sind und dann wieder schnell umstellen...will die ja nicht alle mit Haken im Maul ins Wasser setzen...meistens schlucken die ja bis zum AA...


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



trouthunter2008 schrieb:


> Hi Torsten,
> Sag mal die Slippe bei Nicoo, von wann bis wann hat die auf? Wegen Abandangeln meine ich.
> 
> Muss man da voranmelden zum slippen oder so wie man ankommt?
> ...


ich kann dir das nicht genau sagen weiß nur das viele einen Schlüssel haben und ihr Boot dann slippen können wann sie wollen.Ich frage nach bei Nico und auch nach dem Preis wenn ich dort bin.


----------



## Funi (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

sind die seen wirklich so klasse?
wir waren am wochenede dort und wollten mal die maas-plasen besuchen um dort ein bisschen zu angeln, aber wir waren die meiste zeit im auto unterwegs da wir von niemanden genaue beschreibungen bekommen konnten wie wir zu einen der seen kommen, nicht einmal im angelgeschäft in roermond konnten sie helfen....
der teskener see war komplett eingezäunt, de weerd war alles gespeert für badegäste. der don kanack war gespeert wegen schafen und dort wo wir angeln hätten können war eine eklige grünbraune suppe

hat denn zufällig jemand von euch eine genaue adresse für den ooler see oder den asselter see? was man im navi eingeben kann?
die haben wir absolut nicht gefunden


----------



## jogibaer1996 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich nehme an, du meinst den Oolder-plaas?
Moment, ich schau mal nach ner Stelle, an die du mitm auto fahren  kannst. Gute stellen kann ich dir leider keine nennen, war selbst erst 4 mal an der Maas...
Ich meld mich gleich

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## jogibaer1996 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

sooo... da ist eine Stelle, an die du fast ganz mitm Auto dran fahren kannst. In diesem Kreis da müsstest du eigentlich auch parken können...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## theundertaker (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Manchmal frage ich mich, warum es Internet gibt...

Schon mal von der Seite maps.google.de gehört? Da kannste dir doch etliche Stellen raussuchen und auch anfahren...es kann ja eigentlich nicht sein, dass ihr euch nur Stellen ausguckt, an die man nicht rankommt...ein ordentlicher Blick in Richtung Roermond etc. genügt und ihr findet Stellen über Stellen...

Selbst nach ner Stelle am Oolderplassen zu fragen ist äußerst komisch...einfach mal zu dem See hinfahren und drumrum fahren...da sieht man doch, wo man ans Wasser kommt und wo nicht...

Der kreisrunde Parkplatz (welcher übrigens über die vorgenannte Seite absolut deutlich erkennbar ist) ist ne Standardstelle und natürlich n Versuch wert...ich drücke dann mal die Daumen...

Naja...wie gesagt, sucht einfach nochmal über google in eurer gewünschten Gegend ein bisschen genauer nach Stellen und ihr werdet fündig...machen wohl sehr viele Leute so und ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass das geht 

Beim Asseltse Plassen sollteste aber drauf achten, ob du an allen Stellen angeln darfst...im Verein HSV de Swalmen sind n paar Stellen zum Angeln offen, die ich (Verein HSV Ons Genoegen Roermond) nicht beangeln darf...dazu hast du ja aber auch das kleine Heftchen auf Deutsch bekommen...steht alles drin und ist auch markiert...lila Bereiche sind ok, die roten logischerweise dann nicht...

Viel Glück beim nächsten Versuch und nicht angegriffen fühlen... 

Haut rein!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## micha1581 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

weißte Thomas,
mir ist es lieber das hier jemand nach irgend welchen Stellen fragt, als das mir hier jemand die ohren voll heult, weil er ne nicht zu Ihm passende PN bekommen hat.

das ist nämlich total |offtopic

nicht angegriffen fühlen ...

vg


----------



## theundertaker (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ach das ist total OffTopic?? Schon mal all deine Beiträge gelesen...??? Dann halt also lieber den Ball flach :v

Ich möchte dazu gerne auf dein letztes Posting verweisen...

"weißte Thomas,
mir ist es lieber das hier jemand nach irgend welchen Stellen fragt, als das mir hier jemand die ohren voll heult, weil er ne nicht zu Ihm passende PN bekommen hat.

das ist nämlich total |offtopic

nicht angegriffen fühlen ...

vg"

Und nur, um dich zu beruhigen...ich bin kein Schwein...er hat von mir ne PN bekommen mit 4 Stellen, die er mal ausprobieren kann...#c Man sollte erstmal hinterfragen, bevor man anprangert...! #q


Ach übrigens...fühl dich nicht angegriffen. :q


----------



## Udo561 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ,
gestern noch jemand unterwegs gewesen ? 
Wasser ist im Moment zum baden geeignet , aber nicht unbedingt zum  angeln :q
Gestern Abend noch mit einem Kollegen telefoniert , die waren zu zweit 8 Stunden mit dem Boot unterwegs , ein paar Barsche und das wars dann auch schon.
Einmal ein richtiges Gewitter und dann klappt das auch wieder mit den Zandern.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
wie siehts bei euch mit Algen aus ? 
Wenns weiterhin so heiß bleibt werden wir bald ein Problem bekommen.
Bei mir am Leukermeer ist noch alles ok 
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wenn ich diese Woche unterwegs bin, dann werd ich auch mal n Auge auf die Algen werfen...denke mal, dass bei der Hitze die "Algenzeit" wieder losgehen wird...werd auf jeden Fall berichten, ob mir was aufgefallen ist...


----------



## trouthunter2008 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> ich kann dir das nicht genau sagen weiß nur das viele einen Schlüssel haben und ihr Boot dann slippen können wann sie wollen.Ich frage nach bei Nico und auch nach dem Preis wenn ich dort bin.




Hi Torsten,
Alles klar. Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie siehts bei euch mit Algen aus ?
> Wenns weiterhin so heiß bleibt werden wir bald ein Problem bekommen.
> Bei mir am Leukermeer ist noch alles ok
> Gruß Udo


 Wasser fängt an zu blühen bei 24 Grad kein Wunder werden es jetzt etwas schwerer haben das heißt Löcher suchen.


----------



## micha1581 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi Udo,
wie ist denn die Wassertemperatur bei euch?

vg


----------



## Snyder (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Hey...vielleicht komm ich mit in 2 Wochen  Hatte letztens auch n ganz paar Bisse und konnte auch keinen verwerten...
> 
> @ theundertaker,
> ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass der Beitrag auf mich bezogen war.
> ...


----------



## theundertaker (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich denke mal, dass so n Profil auch nicht alles aussagt  Ein Treffen am Wasser und man weiß, ob man wieder zusammen angeln will oder nicht...ist ja eben auch kein Problem, wenn man sich nicht sooo sympathisch ist...gibt nun mal unterschiedliche Menschen, was auch gut so ist...

Ich muss sowieso erstmal sehen, wann ich angeln fahre...

Diese Woche werd ich bestimmt nochmal am FoPu un Holland unterwegs sein...und einmal werde ich wohl nachts ansitzen und vielleicht mal ne Runde Friedfischeln...hab lange nicht mehr ordentlich friedgefischelt :q#6


----------



## Funi (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wir wollten jetzt keinen streit entfachen und schon garnicht das sich jetzt jemand wegen uns in die haare bekommt.

nur wir hatten halt das problem  als wir da waren, dass wir absolut nichts finden konnten weil wir zu dem zeitpunkt kein internet hatten und uns niemand auskunft geben konnte vor ort.

aber wir haben hier jetzt  freundlicherweise hilfe bekommen danke nochmal


----------



## theundertaker (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Klar...no Problem...

Also ich für meinen Teil habe mich hier auf den letzten Seiten mit niemanden gestritten? Hab nur meine Meinung präsentiert...oder Micha? 

Warum sollten wir uns auch streiten...gibt ja keinen Grund dafür...


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Werde mir bis zum Wochenende mal eine Strategie überlegen wie ich die Zander zum beißen überreden kann,möchte aber nicht in Tiefen über 10m angeln weil ich sie auch zurücksetzen will.Werde vielleicht mal ne Nacht mit Pose machen.Hoffe das die Temperatur fällt.


----------



## trouthunter2008 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,

bin heute mit derm Trailer endlich soweit fertig geworden. Mann war das eine Höllenarbeit!! Und das bei der Hitze die wir gerade haben. Hätte ich nicht gedacht das es so viel Arbeit ist. Es ist deutlich mehr Arbeit einen alten Trailer (BJ 80!!!) in Stand zu setzen als einen ganz neuen Trailer zu bauen. Ehrlich! NIE WIEDER! Werde den Trailer aber sofort weiterverkaufen jetzt wo er so gut wie neu ist. Denn ich möchte einen anderen mit mindestens 750KG mögliche Zuladung. Wenn mein Boot komplett ausgestattet ist, wird es mit diesem Trailer nicht klappen. Überladung!

Bin aber soweit zufrieden. Habe nun das Boot quasie "rollend" auf 2 Kielrollen und 2 hintere Doppel-Slipprollen mit Wippen.
Konnte es beim Test so von Hand bewegen ohne großen Kraftaufwand. Natürlich wird das Boot beim Transport per Strasse noch mit Langauflagen gestützt und mit Bändern gesichert.

Morgen fahre ich mal ans Wasser, mal sehen ob alles funktioniert. Dann wiese Woche endlich Innenaustattung am/im Boot. Angelrutenhalter, EchoLot, Strom, Staufächer, Ablagen, Schirmhalter, naja was ein Mensch und Angler eben so braucht.

Achsooo....fast vergessen. Ab September fange ich meinen Bootsführerschein an. (In Holland) Ich hoffe dann noch dieses Jahr den FS Klasse 2 zu bekommen. Ich hab das immerwieder aufgeschoben mit der BEgründung, _"Ach ich fahre ee nur 5 PS"._
Aber immerwieder merke ich das 5 PS zu wenig sind wenn große Tanker Wellenschlag und Sog verursachen und man da durch muss!  Dabei sind die dicken Fische oft mitten im Strom oder direkt in der Nähe der Fahrrinne. Tja....jetzt bin ich schlauer. Naja...nächstes Jahr werde ich mit 40-50 PS besser gewappnet sein und dann gehts ab auf den Rhein und die großen Flüsse und Seen Nordhollands und Seeland, Markermeer, Grevelinger Meer, Hollands Diep, IJselmeer, USW,....herrlich!!! Da sind Fische und wie!!!

Aber hey.... ich bin trozdem total zufrieden mit dem was ich habe!! Nicht das ihr jetzt denkt ich kriege den Hals nicht voll! Im Gegenteil, ich denke manschmal " was für ein Glück das man überhaupt eine Möglichkeit hat aufs Wasser zu kommen und Bootsangeln kann. Unbezahlbares Glück !! 
Vor 3 Jahren konnte ich nur davon träumen oder musste mir  ein Boot mieten. Zu umständlich und teuer alles.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## trouthunter2008 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Guten Abend   [FONT=&quot]Torsten

Alles klar bei dir? nicht beim angeln?  
Sitzte vor´m PC und bin kaput vom arbeiten. Mir tun die Augen weh, 
wieder zuviel ohne Schutzhem geschweisst. Ekelhaftes gefühl! Wie Sand in den Augen.#q

Gruss
Michael
[/FONT]


----------



## micha1581 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Klar...no Problem...
> 
> Also ich für meinen Teil habe mich hier auf den letzten Seiten mit niemanden gestritten? Hab nur meine Meinung präsentiert...oder Micha?
> 
> ...


 
richtig....


----------



## trouthunter2008 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Werde mir bis zum Wochenende mal eine Strategie überlegen wie ich die Zander zum beißen überreden kann,möchte aber nicht in Tiefen über 10m angeln weil ich sie auch zurücksetzen will.Werde vielleicht mal ne Nacht mit Pose machen.Hoffe das die Temperatur fällt.




Torsten,
kleiner tip.
über 10 Meter würde auch gehen ohne Gesundheitsschäden für den Zander. Musst den Zander nur mehr Zeit geben hoch zu kommen statt einen "Normaldrill  (Sprich, Anhieb  und hochziehen). Ich habe beim Tiefenangeln ab ca. 12Mtr. eine Stopuhr dabei.
Ich mache es immer so, das ich sofort beim Anhieb die Stopuhr starte (auf 4 Minuten) führ 15-17Meter tiefe und Pro Meter 1,5 Minuten adieren). Dann lasse ich den Zander innerhalb dieser Zeit immer nur einige Meter hochkommen und halte sie dort für einige Zeit. Nicht Schnur nachgeben wenn er stark nach unten oder zur Seite Zieht. Er ermühdet sonnst zu stark. Dann zur nächsten Höhenstufe aufholen und wieder warten bis die Zeit um ist. Habe bisher noch keinen Tiefen-Zander  gehabt der es nicht überlebt hatt denn aauf diese Art kann er den Drück weitesgehend ausgleichen.


Gruss
Michael


----------



## micha1581 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi Michael,
schön das du mit dem Trailer fertig bist.  wäre ich auch gerne. aber ich glaube dafür bin ich mit meinem Boot schon weiter.  brauch eigentlich nur noch die Stromgeschichte, dann bin ich fertig. beim Trailer sieht es etwas anders aus. naja, ich hoffe das ich in 2-3 wochen komplett fertig bin.

vg


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja es ist wirklich schön ein Boot zu haben aber die ganze Arbeit die da drinsteckt aber auch vom Ufer ist es schön zu angeln.
Michael du sprichst von den großen Flüssen ich fahre lieber Seen mit kleinen Kanälen ab da ist die Natur so schön und es gibt dort auch große Fische.Ich liebe die Region Friesland mit ihren undendlichen Seen,Poldern und Grachten das ist für mich Lebensgefühl wenn du draußen bist auf einen See ganz alleine du hast einen Hecht im Drill der aus dem Wasser kommt was kann es als Angler schöneres geben.


----------



## trouthunter2008 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> hi Michael,
> schön das du mit dem Trailer fertig bist.  wäre ich auch gerne. aber ich glaube dafür bin ich mit meinem Boot schon weiter.  brauch eigentlich nur noch die Stromgeschichte, dann bin ich fertig. beim Trailer sieht es etwas anders aus. naja, ich hoffe das ich in 2-3 wochen komplett fertig bin.
> 
> vg



HI Micha
was baust du denn um am Trailer? Was musst du machen?

gruss
Michael


----------



## trouthunter2008 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Ja es ist wirklich schön ein Boot zu haben aber die ganze Arbeit die da drinsteckt aber auch vom Ufer ist es schön zu angeln.
> Michael du sprichst von den großen Flüssen ich fahre lieber Seen mit kleinen Kanälen ab da ist die Natur so schön und es gibt dort auch große Fische.Ich liebe die Region Friesland mit ihren undendlichen Seen,Poldern und Grachten das ist für mich Lebensgefühl wenn du draußen bist auf einen See ganz alleine du hast einen Hecht im Drill der aus dem Wasser kommt was kann es als Angler schöneres geben.




Auwww jaaa!! Genau das meine ich. Ich war oft da oben und genau wie du es beschreibst habe ich das auch erfahren. Die Polderhechte dort sind irgenwie "anders" finde ich. Sie kommen mir Kampflustiger vor als die Maas-Hechte. Oder Vielleicht bilder ich mir das ein, weis nicht.#c
Für mich steht aber fest das die Hechte dort Einzigartig sind. Viele Angler fahren nach Irrland oder Shottland um auch Hecht zu angeln. Dabei sind genug gute Gewässer quasi vor der Tür 

Michael


----------



## micha1581 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich muß noch ne neue Deichsel einbauen und die Langauflagen anpassen.( sind fest montiert) eigentlich keine große Sache wenn ich nicht schon seit über 3wochen auf die scheiß Deichsel warten würde


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



trouthunter2008 schrieb:


> Guten Abend [FONT=&quot]Torsten[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Alles klar bei dir? nicht beim angeln? [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Sitzte vor´m PC und bin kaput vom arbeiten. Mir tun die Augen weh, [/FONT]
> ...


 Muß noch bis Freitag arbeiten dann fahre ich 2 wochen nach Roermond dann gehts richtig los mal ne Nacht draußen bei diesen Wetter da muß was gehen.


----------



## micha1581 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Polderangeln ist total klasse. und am 7ten August ist es wieder soweit!!!!


----------



## micha1581 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

was haltet ihr davon wenn wir im Herbst gemeinsam mal ne tour da rauf machen?


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



trouthunter2008 schrieb:


> Auwww jaaa!! Genau das meine ich. Ich war oft da oben und genau wie du es beschreibst habe ich das auch erfahren. Die Polderhechte dort sind irgenwie "anders" finde ich. Sie kommen mir Kampflustiger vor als die Maas-Hechte. Oder Vielleicht bilder ich mir das ein, weis nicht.#c
> Für mich steht aber fest das die Hechte dort Einzigartig sind. Viele Angler fahren nach Irrland oder Shottland um auch Hecht zu angeln. Dabei sind genug gute Gewässer quasi vor der Tür
> 
> Michael


Ja das kann ich auch nicht verstehen die Hechte sind Kämpfer ohne Ende eigentlich gehe ich nicht so gezielt auf Hechte aber da oben da hast du eine Fanggarantie und sehr oft auch noch über einen Meter.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon wenn wir im Herbst gemeinsam mal ne tour da rauf machen?


 Das wollte ich auch gerade vorschlagen Helge wollte auch mit.#6


----------



## micha1581 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Das wollte ich auch gerade vorschlagen Helge wollte auch mit.#6


 

ist doch super.
wobei ich glaube das der mit dem Lund an der ein oder anderen Brücke probleme bekommen könnte. aber das sieht man ja dann.


----------



## trouthunter2008 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon wenn wir im Herbst gemeinsam mal ne tour da rauf machen?



Ja gute idee,

schreib doch mal einen konkren Vorschlag in der IG Tread, dann können alle Mitglieder mit lesen. Wir können das zusammen orgnanisieren. Friesland ist top Angelrevier.

PS: Guck mal bei Google unter *De Vlietlanden*. Da war ich juni 2009.
Nicht normal der Raubfischbestand dort. Es ist DER Park für Raubfischangler in Holland. Alle Bungalows liegen IM wasser!  Hatte dort ein kleines Bungalow bis 6 Personen mit eigenem Bootsteeg hinten im Garten!! Das alles für 4 Tage für 215 EURO all inklusive. Es konnten 6 Personen mitkommen. Der preis blieb der gleiche!!! Am ende  kamen aber nur 2 (hatten abgesagt #q):r
Jedenfalls, es war ein traum und die Fische sprangen nahezu ins boot, egal welche Technik. Abends dan beim Grill im garten 2 Karpfenruten ausgelegt und noch schöne mittelgroße Karpfen gefangen. Kann ich echt empfehlen.

gruss
Michael


----------



## trouthunter2008 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> ist doch super.
> wobei ich glaube das der mit dem Lund an der ein oder anderen Brücke probleme bekommen könnte. aber das sieht man ja dann.



*Micha!! DU HAS EIN LUND BOOT?????* |gr:

du Glückspilz du!!!  ICH HASSE DICH!!:c:c:c:c


----------



## micha1581 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich fahre mehrmals im Jahr nach de Vlietlanden. 
Am Anleger könnte es dann aber etwas eng werden


----------



## micha1581 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

nein, ich nicht, der helgen. ich fahr auch nur ne gfk schüssel mit 5ps


----------



## trouthunter2008 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> ich fahre mehrmals im Jahr nach de Vlietlanden.
> Am Anleger könnte es dann aber etwas eng werden



Achso du kennst die Vlietlanden schon. OK dann muss ich dir ja nichts erzählen.  Sorry


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

so kann es aussehen


----------



## trouthunter2008 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> nein, ich nicht, der helgen. ich fahr auch nur ne gfk schüssel mit 5ps



#6OK  dann bin beruhigt.....   (lach)

neee, ich dachte wenn du ein LUND hättest wurde ich gerne mal schauen und staunen.
Ich bin eigentlich ein AlumaCraft Fan aber die sind unbezahlbar.
Obwohl..... LOTTO  ??? :q:q:q:q


----------



## trouthunter2008 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> so kann es aussehen




OHNE WORTE!
Braucht man garnichts zu sagen oder?


----------



## micha1581 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen würde dann wäre es wohl ein Lund. aber dafür reicht es dann doch nicht. bin aber froh das ich überhaupt die möglichkeit habe aufs wasser zu fahren.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wir sollten uns bald mal alle treffen da machen wir Nägel mit Köpfen.


----------



## micha1581 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

so.. ich muß jetzt mal noch etwas arbeiten. würde sagen wir bequatschen das morgen in der IG mal weiter. find es echt klasse das wir hier doch in etwa die gleichen interessen haben.

vg


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

[. bin aber froh das ich überhaupt die möglichkeit habe aufs wasser zu fahren.[/QUOTE]
 Ja so muß es sein ich hatte auch ein Gfk vor dem Buster und es war echt toll.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

bis morgen


----------



## BSZocher (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



trouthunter2008 schrieb:


> ...Ich habe beim Tiefenangeln ab ca. 12Mtr. eine Stopuhr dabei.
> Ich mache es immer so, ......



Moin!

Es gibt genug Posts hier und in anderen Foren. Ebenso gibt es genug Berichte in der Fachpresse, die die von dir getätigte Vorgehensweise stark in Frage stellen.

Lies dich mal ein wenig in das Thema: Zander - Tiefer als 10-12m ein. 

...nur so ein kleiner Tip #h


----------



## Udo561 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich persönlich ziehe keine Zander tiefer als 6 meter , aber das kann jeder so machen wie er möchte.
Ich muss nicht auf Teufel komm raus tiefe Löcher absuchen um unbedingt einen Zander zu fangen , wenn ich etwas fange schön , wenn nicht Pech gehabt .
Ich habe in Zukunft so viele Tage an denen ich angeln , da macht mir ein Schneidertag , von denen es dieses Jahr schon mehr als genug gab nichts aus.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ach so , ich werde dieses Jahr auch mal vermehrt auf Wels angeln , mal sehen ob da etwas geht.
Kollegen von mir haben die letzten Tage den ein oder anderen ( kleineren ) Wels auf Köderfisch als Beifang beim Zanderangeln gefangen.
Da habt ihr in Roermond den Vorteil das ihr einen Warmwassereinlauf habt , da werden ja regelmässig Welse gefangen.
Ich muss mir hier bei mir erst die Arbeit machen und geeignete Stellen suchen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Du hats recht in Roermond gibt es mehrere Stellle, wo sie stehen. Ich selber kenne 5 Stellen. Aber nicht an allen Stelle ist ein Warmwassereinlauf.


----------



## BSZocher (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> .... auf Wels angeln , ......



Moin!
Auszug aus einer bekannten Seite über das Angeln in den Niederlanden:

Geschützte Fischarten

Im Naturschutzgesetz sind eine Anzahl *Fischarten* aufgenommen worden, *auf die nicht beangelt werden dürfen*. Es handelt sich um die folgenden Arten: Schneider (Alandblecke) - Bachneunauge - Schmerle - Bitterling - Ellritze - Schnäpel - *Wels* - Schlammpeitzger - Steinbeißer - Westgroppe - Flußneunauge - Stör

.........

Könnte teuer werden #h


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Und was ist wenn dir auf dein 20cm langen Wobbler, der für Hecht gedacht war ein Wels einsteigt? Die drillst ihn gerade und die Wasserschutzpolizei kommt vorbei? Nichts, ausser das du ihn schonend zurücksetzen musst. Anders sieht es aus, wenn du nen mega Drilling hast und da 30 Tauwürmer drauf haust. Aber z.B. beim Welsblinker sagt man, man geht auf Hecht, wobei ich finde, WENN DER FISCH GESPERRT IST SOLLTE MAN DIE GESETZTE NICHT UMGEHEN MIT 100 AUSREDEN, SONDERN EINFACH DORT ANGELN AUF WELS, WO ES AUCH ERLAUBT IST.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Auszug aus einer bekannten Seite über das Angeln in den Niederlanden:
> 
> Geschützte Fischarten
> ...


 Und der Aal??????????????
nicht vergessen


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Und den Lachs auch nicht vergessen 

wie schauts am freitag eigendlich aus ? wollte freitag nachmittag mit meiner spinne mal losziehen und dann bis in die nacht ca 11 -12 uhr fischen und dann züruck ? was sagt ihr wie stehen die chancen bei diesen temperaturen? und wie sieht mit der beisslaune der jäger aus? wer weiss was?  udo??  =)  


mfg


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZandeR$tar2007 schrieb:


> Und den Lachs auch nicht vergessen
> 
> wie schauts am freitag eigendlich aus ? wollte freitag nachmittag mit meiner spinne mal losziehen und dann bis in die nacht ca 11 -12 uhr fischen und dann züruck ? was sagt ihr wie stehen die chancen bei diesen temperaturen? und wie sieht mit der beisslaune der jäger aus? wer weiss was? udo?? =)
> 
> ...


kommt auf die Wassertemperatur an wenn sie bei 24 Grad bleibt wird es schlecht.


----------



## micha1581 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin,
das mit Freitag kannste knicken. es sollen 37° werden. dann wird das Wasser wohl eher wärmer als kälter.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> moin,
> das mit Freitag kannste knicken. es sollen 37° werden. dann wird das Wasser wohl eher wärmer als kälter.


 Hatte noch mit Gewitter gerechnet das wäre die einzige Chance.


----------



## micha1581 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

jaja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

müssen nächste Woche mal wieder was machen


----------



## micha1581 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

lass es erst mal was abkühlen. will nicht schon wieder als schneider dastehen #d
kommendes WE wollte ich noch ein paar kleinigkeiten am Boot und am Trailer machen. 
ab wann bist du in Roermond?


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Freitag gehts los dann 2 Wochen.


----------



## micha1581 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

du glücklicher!!!


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

da Muße wieder was gehen habe dann genug Zeit für Techniken


----------



## Udo561 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
wer war die Tage denn noch unterwegs ?
Nichts gelaufen oder ? 
Mich hat gestern noch ein Kollege vom CP angerufen , Leukermeer hat jetzt schon gut 24 Grad .
Hat bei dem Wetter nur in den frühen Morgenstunden Zweck , da sollte es noch erfolgversprechender als spät Abends sein.
Gruß Udo


----------



## trouthunter2008 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen Udo,

ich war gestern noch gegen 18:00Uhr. bei Roermond mit dem Boot raus. Mit dem Boot hatte sich schnell erledigt da keine Slippstelle zu finden war die nach 17:00 offen war. Habe dan vom Uder aus gefischt. Köfi auf Grund. Nach 3 Stunden 0 Bisse habe ich wieder eingepackt. Wasserttemp. 24,3 Grad! Köfi war lauwarm, richtig kuschellig warm da unten am Boden.
Ich denke das kann mann vergessen bis die Temp. fällt auf ca. 20-21 Grad. Nächste Woche soll es ja etwas kühler werden und mehr Bewölkung am Tage. An der Stell wo ich war steht das Wasser kurz vor der Verbüttung und man rechnet nun jeder Zeit mit Blaualgen.

Anderseits hatt sich der Tag gestern doch gelohnt. 1. Ich konnte den Trailer mal testen. Wie erwartet, ist der Trailer mit Motor und Zubhör hart an der Belastungsgrenze. 
2. Durch Zufall bin ich gestern -durch eine Idee meiner Frau- auf einen kleineren Campingplatz direkt an der Maas in Roermond - nahe Hatenboer gelandet. Eigentlich wollte ich nur noch nach Hause. (Mühde/keine Luste mehr/ usw) 
Mein Frau ging dort fragen ob man die Slippe benutzen kann. Der Eigentümer war sehr nett und wollte mich sogar umsonnst slippen lassen. War aber schon zu spät und hätte sich nicht gelohnt. So kamen wir ins Gespräch und er zeigte uns seinen Campingplatz. Die Plätze liegen all in der Nähe der Slippe und Bootsliegeplätze sind direkt vor´m Wohnwagen so zusagen. Ende der Geschichte, ich zweifelte noch und hörte dann wie meine Frau sagte " Wieviel kosten die Plätze?....OK, machen wir!!  Und bevor ich lange überlegen konnte haben wir gestern für ganz Juli und Aug. klargemacht. Jeweils mit 4 Wochen Verlängerungsoption bis ende Oktober.

Optimal!! Bin also ohne Aufwand ab MG in 15 Minuten am Wasser. Steige ins Boot und ab gehts. Am WE steht ab heuteabend der WW da und ich kann dort übernachten.
So hatte ich es mir erhofft denn ich wollte den Rest des Jahres intensiv die Maas beangeln auf Räubern.:vik: 

Tja...wo wären wir doch ohne unsere Frauen!!

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Udo561 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Michael ,
super , passt ja perkekt für dich.
So kann man dann auch schnell nach Feierabend mal eben für 2 Stunden zum  angeln nach Roermond.
Obwohl ich es schade finde 
Hätte gerne noch die ein oder andere Tour mit dir zusammen geangelt.
Bis nach Roermond ist mir einfach zu weit , da müsste ich mich mit Medikamenten vollpumpen , ist nicht so optimal.
Gruß Udo


----------



## trouthunter2008 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Michael ,
> super , passt ja perkekt für dich.
> So kann man dann auch schnell nach Feierabend mal eben für 2 Stunden zum  angeln nach Roermond.
> Obwohl ich es schade finde
> ...



Hi Udo,
das heist ja nicht das ich nur noch in Roermond angle. Mir gings darum das ich den WW und Boot als Kombi in der Nähe van MG habe vor allem für die kurzen spontanen Angelsessions.  Well war -obwohl es mir sehr gefallen hat dort!!!- bei näherer Betrachtung einfach zu weit und umständlich. Es sind dich immerhin 50 Minuten bis dort (wenn wenig verkehr).

Natürlich würde/werde ich gerne noch die und andere Angeltour machen mit dir! Ich komme dann einfach nach Well, ist doch kein. Problem!! Da dein VG auch Gastkarten vergibt könnten wir auch gerne mal dort fischen. Klassich auf Friedfisch oder Karpfen. Ich würde dann morgensfrüh ankommen und wir legen los. Und da ich demnächst einen anderen Trailer haben werden kann ich auch mit Boot kommen nach Well. Also nee nee...... so schnell wirst du mich los Kollege....|supergri

Wollen wir mal hoffen das uns das Wetter mal besser gesinnt ist. Denn so wirds nichts...egal ob Well oder Roermond.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## trouthunter2008 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo.

PS:
Ich werde mal schauen ob es eine bessere Route nach Well gibt, denn jetzt muss ich durch Venlo und ist alles voller Baustellen. Ätzend!!

Wenn ich Venlo umfahren könnte (evtl. AB bis Geldern oder Straelen) dann kann es sein das ich zwar mehr KM mache aber trotzdem schneller da bin.
Mal sehen.

PS2:
ich freue mich schon auf den Herbst. Habe da einiges vor und Well gehört auch zu meinem "Zielgebiet". 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Udo561 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Michael ,
bis Kevelear fahre ich vom CP aus ca. 18 Minuten.
Keine Ahnung wie lange du von MG bis Kevelear benötigst.

Bin ich froh wenn ich hier fertig bin , haben gerade die Küche abgebaut ,  heute Nachmittag können wir die Möbel abholen und bei meinem Sohn  aufbauen.
Samstag kommt hier dann eine Firma die unser Haus ausräumt , hoffe mal  das ich vor dem Fussballspiel in NL bin.
Sonntag Früh dann gleich auf Karpfen und Schleie 
Gruß Udo


----------



## trouthunter2008 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo,

bis Kevelaer brauche ich auch 53Min. Von da bis zum CP bei dir, sind also über eine Stunde. Auch keine Alternative. Aber ich werde mal weiteschauen wleche Alternativen es über AB gibt. Wird schon klappen irgenwie.
Gruss
Michael


----------



## micha1581 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi michael,
welcher campingplatz ist das denn?

vg


----------



## trouthunter2008 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Michael ,
> 
> 
> Bin ich froh wenn ich hier fertig bin , haben gerade die Küche abgebaut ,  heute Nachmittag können wir die Möbel abholen und bei meinem Sohn  aufbauen.
> ...



Ohh mann Udo... und das bei der Bullenhitze!|uhoh:
Ich bin momentan einfach nur froh das ich gerade nicht arbeiten muss. 

2 Kollegen sind jetzt in der Tagesschicht im Fam.-Schutzdienst. Die beiden SMSten mir gerade. 
Fahren im Auto mit Klienten und haben fast 47Grad im Auto!!!! Die Jungs tragen nebst schwarzen Anzug und Unterwäsche, auch noch schusssichere Westen aus Kevlar un Metallplatten vorne und hinten. Lüftermotor und Klima müssen ausbleiben (Sicherheitsvorschrift wegen Manipulationsgefahr). Die kommen gleich auch noich im Stau.....Oww mann...die sterben fast die armen Kerle!! Und ich sitze schön hier ZH mit Klimaanlage anm angenehme 26Grad |supergri
Schön wenn man an solchen Tagen frei hat|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## trouthunter2008 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Micha,

Camping "van As"  in Roermond
Nicht der Luxusplatz und meistens viel los am Wochenenden aber mir gehts ee nur ums angeln fahren von dort aus. Das gute an dem Platz ist auch der die Parkplätze, Ein- und Ausgäge überwacht sind. Da kann getrost seine Sachen stehen lassen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



trouthunter2008 schrieb:


> Morgen Udo,
> 
> ich war gestern noch gegen 18:00Uhr. bei Roermond mit dem Boot raus. Mit dem Boot hatte sich schnell erledigt da keine Slippstelle zu finden war die nach 17:00 offen war. Habe dan vom Uder aus gefischt. Köfi auf Grund. Nach 3 Stunden 0 Bisse habe ich wieder eingepackt. Wasserttemp. 24,3 Grad! Köfi war lauwarm, richtig kuschellig warm da unten am Boden.
> Ich denke das kann mann vergessen bis die Temp. fällt auf ca. 20-21 Grad. Nächste Woche soll es ja etwas kühler werden und mehr Bewölkung am Tage. An der Stell wo ich war steht das Wasser kurz vor der Verbüttung und man rechnet nun jeder Zeit mit Blaualgen.
> ...


Hallo Michael
So habe ich das auch gemacht Boot in Roermond 30min von zu Hause Ideal vielleicht sehen wir uns mal dieses Wochenende bin 2 Wochen da.


----------



## trouthunter2008 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Also.......... ist evtl. OFF-TOPIC aber ich muss das jetzt loswerden!

Dieses AB ist -natürlich wie viele andere Stellen im I-Net- ein Forum worin man anonym bleiben kann. Ich bin hier erst seit ein Paar Wochen Mitglied und siehe da.....es wimmelt vor Menschen die mich aufgrund irgendeines Beitrages über PN anschreiben...so, als kennen wir uns schon ewig. Was mich sehr stört sind Mitglieder mit lehren Profilen und die Ihren richtigen Namen nicht nennen und sich trotzdem Treffen wollen oderder IG beitreten wollen. Meist gehts es um Stellen-Tips, (am besten mit Fanggarantie!!) oder um Techniken die entweder unerwünscht/illegal sind...usw...oder um Treffs zum Angelen (sprich verdecktes fast Gratis-Pseudo-Guiding) wobei ich sofort merke das es nicht um gemeinsames Angeln geht mit Austausch und "von-einander-lernen"...sondern rein um eine Möglichlicht an die Fische rannzukommen und ein Boot unterm A....rsch zu bekommen. 

Bespiel einige PNs von gestern.
Einer AB Mitglied (seit gestern angemeldet) wollte mich als sozusagen als billigen Guide anheueren. Ich kenne ihn garnicht und wir haben noch nicht ein Wort im AB geschrieben. Seine PNs:
(ZITAT); *EEyyy KOLLEGE.....DU KENNST DOCH MAAS!!..... MACHST DU MIR ANGEBOT FÜR ANGELN MIT BOOT FÜR GANZE TAG MIT 4 MANN*.    Worauf ich aus reiner Neugiere fragte: Wie heist du eigentlich? Wo angelst du mormalerweise? und wieviel Zahlst du denn für ´ne Bootstour? Worauf er meinte (ZITAT): ALSO WEIST DU...FREUND UND ICH IMMER AUF RHEIN...... ABER IST LANGWEILIG......ICH WILL GRO?E FISCH.....VON MAAS WEIST DU...WALLER UND SO...... ABER WISO FRAGEN DU MEINEN NAMEN...IST DOCH EGAL KOLLEGE....GIB ICH DIR 30 EURO .........KOMMST DU SAMSTAG BEI Oolderhuuske...WIR TREFFEN DA UM 05:00UHR......ALLES KLAR...... |uhoh:  

Ich darauf: SAG MAL.... HAST DU ÜBERHAUPT EINEN ANGELSCHEIN?
Antwort: EEYYY MANN BRAUCHE ICH NICHT....BIN ICH AUSLÄNDER WEIST DU....   UND ICH WOHNE IN KÖLN UND BIN JA AUSLÄNDER.... DIE BRAUCHEN NIKS ANGELSCHEINEN!!|uhoh:

Ich darauf: DOCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BRAUCHST DU!!! UND FÜR DEUTSCHLAND AM RHEIN MUSST EINEN GÜLTIGEN B.F.S. HABEN UND DEN BEKOMMST DU NUR WENN DU DIE PRÜFUNG BESTEHST! DAZU BRAUCHST DU EINEN RHEIN-ERLAUBNISSSCHEIN.  ICH BIN NIEDERLÄNDER ALSO AUCH AUSENGELÄNDER UND ICH HABE AUCH GANZ NORMAL WIE JEDER ANDERER DER IN DER BRD SEINEN WOHNSITZ HAT, DIE PRÜFUNG FÜR DEN B.F.S. BESTEHEN MÜSSEN UND MIR DEN REIHN-ERLAUBNISSSCHEIN GEKAUFT!! 

Er darauf: Eyyy ALTER REG DICH AB MANN...WAS BIST DU? BULLE ODER WAS ??? WAS GEHT DICH AN ALTER....SIND DOCH NICHT DEINE FISCHE ODER WIE? MANN EYY ALTER.....HAST GRO?E KLAPPE MANN.....MUSST DU MAL MACHEN WENN ICH SEHE DICH AM WASSER ALTER.....GIB DIR EINS AUF DIE FRESSE.......SCHEISE MAN EYYY

Ich darauf: (Mittlerweile Blutdruk etwas höher als sonnst :r)
ACHUNG DURCHSAGE FÜR DICH:
WER AUCH IMMER DU BIST,...ICH BIN NICHT DEIN KOLLEGE........UND 2. NEIEN!!! ICH KOMME GARNICHT IRGENWO HIN UND ICH BRAUCHE AUCH NICHT DEIN "GROSZÜGIGES ANGEBOT" VON 30 EURO!! UND 3. ÄNDERE MAL GANZ SCHNELL DEINEN TON!! WIR SIND HIER NICHT AUF DEM BASAR IN   xxxLAND.... UND 4. DIE EINLADUNG WEGEN " AUF DIE FRESSE NEHME ICH GERNE AN!!!  CAPICCHE?:r

Habe ihm dann mein Kenzeichen vom PKW gegeben und ihm geschrieben wo ich mich in den nächsten Wochen am Wasser aufhalte. Er soll bitte auschau nach mir halten. Binn gespannt ob er auftaucht! Nach 20 Jahren NL-Berufsarmee - Infanterie und zichfachen  Auslandseinsätzen kann mich dieser Junge nicht wirklich erschrecken....wäre ja noch schöner.
Ich glaubst nicht Leute.....der wird aggresiv weil ich ihn nicht treffen will??:r:r:r:r:r:r:r#d#d#d#d#d#d 

Wenn man im AB einen Smiley hätte das einen hochgesteckten Mittelfinger zeigt....., naja ihr wisst schon.


Gruss
DER AUSENGELÄNDER    :q:q:vik:


----------



## micha1581 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
ich fall vom Hocker....
es gibt schon Vögel hier im Board.

vg


----------



## trouthunter2008 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nachtrag wegen "AUF DIE FRESSE HAUEN EYYY":q

Solltet Ihr mich -beim Angeln auf der Maas- irgendwann tot am/im Wasser auffinden und die Todesursache eindeutig feststeht als :  "AUF DIE FRESSE GEHAUEN" so bitte ich euch Petrijünger meine Angelsachen erst zu trocknen und die Angelrollen bitte mit klarem Wasser abzuspühlen  bevor ihr alles wegstellt und aufräumt. Ich pflege meine Angelgeräte immer sehr sorgfälltig :q Desweiteren vermache ich meine Angelausrüstung dem FKK-Club "Lecker inne Nackedei" (Adresse beim bitte beim Club erfragen
Ums Boot könnt ihr euch streiten oder es euch teilen, jeder ein Teil abschneiden mit der Flex......hahhahaha

Solltet ihr jedoch beim Maasangeln, einen, nackig an einem Baum festgebundenen, mit honig eingeschmierten und um Hilfe schreienden, Mitbürger antreffen der eindeutig immer Leute einen "AUF DIE FRESSE HAUTE" weil sie sich nicht mit ihm treffen, so bitte ich euch alles so zu lassen wie es ist und euch weiterhin ums Angeln zu kümmern. Die Ameisen, Kühe und Pferde in den Wiesen dor, werden sich um letztgenannten kümmern  :q:q:q:q:q

Danke 

Gruss
DER NL AUSENGELÄNDER


----------



## trouthunter2008 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So!!!  Habe fertig

:vik:


----------



## trouthunter2008 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> ich fall vom Hocker....
> es gibt schon Vögel hier im Board.
> 
> vg




HI Micha

HAMMERRRRRR   oder?


Gruss
Michael


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Haha der slang kling ziemlich Russisch aber diese Agressiven ausdrücke eher südländisch .. trouthunter lass dich überrachen was da auf dich zukommt   


mfg


----------



## flasha (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Für mich klingt das leicht übertrieben...


----------



## trouthunter2008 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZandeR$tar2007 schrieb:


> Haha der slang kling ziemlich Russisch aber diese Agressiven ausdrücke eher südländisch .. trouthunter lass dich überrachen was da auf dich zukommt
> 
> 
> mfg



is mir wirklich *gänzlich* egal aus welchem Land oder aus welchem Loch er stammt. Wenn ich mich von egal wehm bedroht fühlen würde dann,
1. hatte ich 20 Jahre lang falschen Job, 
2. hätte ich momentan auch den falschen Job
3. sollte ich nie alleine nachtangeln gehen
4. würde ich mich in meiner privaten Freiheit einschränken lassen und die Unantastbarkeit meiner Person beeinflussen lassen.

Also mehr als diese 4 Gründe braucht ein Christ und Gläubiger Mensch wie ich es binn wirklich nicht um mich solchen "Herausforderungen" und "Mini-Terroristen" zu stellen!!  (wenn du verstehst worauf ich hinaus will!|stolz:  )
Solchen Typen halten meine Firma am laufen und das beste ist, die verstehen irgendwie nicht mit wehm sie sich einfach nicht anlegen sollte. Sogar ein Hund weis wann er einen Artgenossen aus dem Weg gehen sollte! 
Einfach seinlassen und weitergehen, kapieren diese Typen nicht. Oft genug am Wasser und im Job erlebt.
Und daher gibt es wiederum Typen wie mich die immer gerne hilfsbereit sind um jemanden wie sie "zu therapieren". 
Es besteht also immer "Hoffnung auf Heilung"...auch für unseren "AUF DIE FRESSE HAUEN Eyyy"-Mini-Held

UNd sollte er das hier auch lesen: 
*Who ever the F.....     you are.....  
Any Time!!!!...Any Place   #h|schlaf:

*Michael


----------



## trouthunter2008 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



flasha schrieb:


> Für mich klingt das leicht übertrieben...





|peinlich|peinlich|peinlich|peinlich|muahah:


Rest my case


----------



## flasha (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



trouthunter2008 schrieb:


> |peinlich|peinlich|peinlich|peinlich|muahah:
> 
> 
> Rest my case



Okay wenn du meinst du Action Man!


----------



## trouthunter2008 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ flasha

wusste garnicht das es in Menden auch Borussia Mönchengladbach Fans wie dich gibt!|uhoh:

Übrigens, die Zahlen und die Schriftform in deinem Bild was ich zum:vfinde,   erinnern so´n bischen an die Zeit 40-45, als es noch psychopaten gab die die Welt regieren wollten.

Wolltest du etwa  diesbezüglich zum Ausdruck bingen? Oder hast du evtl, seelische Probleme über die du reden möchtest? Vielleicht Sauerstoffmangel durch das Wetter? Kindheitstrauma (zu wenig Liebe?) Zu viele Schneidertag?

Sprich dich aus
#h


----------



## trouthunter2008 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



flasha schrieb:


> Okay wenn du meinst du Action Man!



Kommst hier vorbei, mischst dich in fremde Angelegenheit ein owbohl keiner dich gefragt hat!

Action man........ Ja das bin ich!!!!!!  Ein man der Action im leben hatt. Mansche beneiden mich drumm. Andere wiederum wissen das ich sehr gut drauf verzichten kann und viel lieber Angeln gehe oder in meinen Gemüsegarten Paprika und Tomaten züchte oder mit den Hunden spazieren gehe.

Am besten du schreibst mich nicht mehr an!

und das war keine Bitte!


----------



## goeddoek (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Liegt das an der Hitze oder was ?

Ab hier wieder zum Thema - das ist auch keine Bitte :r


----------



## leguan8 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke Georg!


----------



## Udo561 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Michael ,
kenne das alles zu gut.
Hast ne PN.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
sollte jetzt genug sein.
Wer den Michael persönlich kennt weiss das er kein Aufschneider oder Spinner ist.
Im geht es einfach nur darum in Ruhe angeln zu können.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

besser wir gehen alle wieder angeln.


----------



## koenig100 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*also, so richtig langweilig wirds ja hier nie....!!! 
war heute abend auch an der maas, absolut tote hose.
gegen 23h haben sich nen paar barsche zu mir ans ufer
gesellt um mir gesellschafft zu leisten und um zu planschen !!! 
*


----------



## Udo561 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
wer hat denn mal die aktuelle Wassertemperatur ?
Wenn es mit der Hitze so weitergeht werden unsere Fische Probleme bekommen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## trouthunter2008 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Guten Morgen allerseits.

Jetzt verstehe ich garnichts mehr!!
Schaue heutemorgen im AB.Vorbei und finde ein PN vom Moderator "goedoek", vor, *dass ich knapp an einer Verwahrung vorbeigekommen sei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Er schrieb auch noch, dass ich doch normalerweise so gute Beiträge schrieb und einen guten Eindruck mache. Ich möchte aber bitte demnächst Provokationen ignorieren und soll bitte schmunzeln. 


*Also jetz mal im Ernst!* Das kann doch wol nicht wahr sein!! 
Ich vermute mal dass sich diese Fast-Verwahrnung sich darauf bezieht, dass ich mich entsprechend verteitigd habe und Stellung genommen habe bezüglich des Themas "AUF DIE FRESSE HAUEN".

Kann es sein das die AB-Betreiber und Mods. ein Problem damit haben wenn Leute Klartext schreiben und sich verteidigen?

Wie auch immer. Mir reicht das jetzt allemal! 
Auch wenn der Mod, goeoek sehr höflich in seiner Ausdrucksweise war, dennoch...ER TUT MIR UNRECHT!!!

Ich hattte Ihn gebeten mir klipp und klar zu erklären womit ich eine Verwarnung verdient hätte. Immerhin habe ich mit niemanden Streit gesucht und war ich es der angegriffen/bedroht wurde. Ist doch irgendwie ziemlich verdreht oder?

Nun Gut, lange Rede kurzer Sinn. 
Ich kann gut verzichten auf Foren wie diese wo es drüber und drunter geht und das niveau auf 0 sinkt. Die Sachlage spricht ja für sich. Das hat mit Angeln und Erfahrungsaustausch NICHTS mehr zu tun.

Ich will mich wirklich nicht selbstdarstellen aber Fakt ist, es gibt nur sehr wenige Maas-Arfahrene die wirklich bereit sind, ihre Erfahrungen und Stellen zu teilen mit anderen.
Meine Absichten sind euch ja bekannt. Ich wollte eine Gruppe von gleichgesinnten und naturbewusten Maasanglern zusammenbringen...usw. Zumal die NL-Behörden in den letzen Jahren, Deutsche und andere ausländische Angler (oftmals ungerecht) als Störenfriede und Müllverursacher betrachten und sehr intensiv beobachten, fühlen sich einige wenige NL-Maasangler (u.a ichselbst) dennoch gerufen die Deutsch-Niederländische Anglergemeinschaft zu binden und zu unterstützen.

Foren wie diese wo ortskundige Niederländer und zugleich Maaskenner wie ich es nunmal bin, sich austauschen und treffen mit Deutschen und anderen Nationalitäten, sind ein gute Platform die die Gemeinschaft stärken kann, zumindest dachte ich das bis jetz.

Hat sich nun leider erleidigt, denn so wie sich die Sache entwickelte hier im Forum und was man sich hier gefallen lassen muss, (auch von mods!) ist unter meiner Würde und Anglerehre! Ich habe wirklich besseres zu tun als mich hier angreifen oder belehren zu lassen, egal vom wehm. Meine Zeit die ich hier im AB verbringe kann ich auch am Wasser verbringen. 
Genug ist genug! 

Ich möchte mich bei allen bedanken die mich von Anfang an unterstützt haben. Dies gilt natürlich insbesondere für Udo, Torsten, Micha und natürlich ein paar andere Mitglieder wessen richtigen Namen ich leider noch nicht kenne.

Meine Idee und Zukunftsvision bezüglich der Maasangler-IG besteht weiterhin. Nur nicht mehr hier in diesem Forum. Es gibt andere Wege sich auszutauschen und zu kontaktieren. Telelfon, Email, MSN, usw.

Udo weis mich zu finden, er hat meine Kontaktdaten. Wendet euch bitte an ihn,  um mich per email zu kontaktieren und auf dem laufenden zu bleiben von der IG die ich sehr bald auf einer privaten Webseite aufbauen werde. Diese Mitgliedschaft und Info auf der Maasangler - Webseite, wird  natürlich kostenlos sein! (Nicht das mir gleich noch einer ein neues Ding unterschiebt!)
Diejenigen die mit der Maasangler IG weitermachen möchten, können ihn also über PN benachrichtigen. Udo hat ein gespühr für Menschen wie ich gemerkt habe, deswegen wird er nicht jeden "durchlassen" . Er weis schon was ich meine -

Ich glaube ich habe genug gesagt. Jeder der diesen Tread verfolgt und gelesen hatt, wird seine eigene Schlüsse daraus ziehen und verstehen das ich mich aus diesem Forum zurückziehen werde. Ich verlange keine Sympathi oder Stellungnahme, denn ihr riskiert eine Verwahrnung wenn ihr euch oder mich oder einen anderen verteidigt!!  

Gerechtigkeit ist hier glaube ich weit abhanden gekommen!

PS: Noch ein Wort an diejenigen HotSpot-Schmarotzer, Stellenklauer, Müllverursacher und Party-Angler.....unter euch,  die wir in Holland als unerwünschte Angler betrachten, 
wundert euch nicht wenn ihr -die sonnst so übliche NL-Gastfreundschaft- nicht erfahrt, denn auch andere NL-Angler und Kontroleure sind in diesem forum unterwegs und können lesen!

Machts gut.


*Petri Heil und Tight Lines*
wünscht euch allen,

Michael

"der, der eins auf die Fresse bekommen sollte"


----------



## goeddoek (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Tja, weißt Du - die ganzen Vermutungen hättest Du dir sparen können, wenn Du in dein Postfach geschaut, meine erste PN ruhig durchgelesen und und vielleicht auch meine *zweite* gelesen hättest.

So hätte man alles gaaanz ruhig regeln können. Es drehte sich nämlich *nicht* darum, dass Du dich verteidigst, sondern um die Art und Weise 

Da Du nun die Sache vor großem Publikum vortragen möchtest, bin ich gezwungen, Dir auch öffentlich zu antworten.

Damit Schluß mit OT !

*Nochmals und jetzt zum letzten Mal !*

Alles, was hier noch an OT folgt, wird gelöscht, und wenn' 
s gegen die Regeln des AB - die hier *JEDER* bei der Anmeldung akzeptiert hat - verstößt, dementsprechend geahndet.

Björn und ich haben hier wirklich versucht, auch mal ein Auge zuzudrücken, und Streit zu deeskalieren.

Ist offensichtlich nicht gewollt - ab heute wird ohne Diskussion streng nach den Regeln verfahren.


----------



## Udo561 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
mal wieder zum angeln zurück , war heute Früh jemand unterwegs ?
Lohnt wohl nicht bei 24 Grad Wassertemperatur oder ?
Werde wohl auch erst morgen Abend oder Sonntag Früh aufs oder ans Wasser kommen.
Bevor ich es auf Raubfisch versuche setzte ich mich Sonntag früh lieber ans Vereinsgewässer und versuche mich als Karpfen oder Schleienangeler.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bohhhh ist dat warm :q
Die armen Fische 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
verdammt ruhig hier , irgendwer fehlt 
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

stimmt, der michael war echt ein super Kerl... 

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Udo561 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
war heute niemand am Wasser ?
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo Udo bin am Wasser aber sieht bescheiden aus Kraut ohne Ende und 24 Grad gehe erst nach Mitternacht raus mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## carste (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wie sieht es an dem dem Kanal bei Panheel mit Nachtangeln aus?
Ist das dort erlaubt? 

Wollten samstag es Samstag versuchen oder kennt jamend eine andere stelle an der es sich lohnt??

Schonmal Danke im Vorraus #6


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Leute,

kommt grad aus Roermond war eigendlich super gut wie ich finde war am wessem und am juliane an beiden kanälen relativ gute ergebnisse für solch temperaturen und für die kurze zeit am wasser  (von 19-23.00)  und ne neue schöne stelle hab ich auch wieder gefunden  also zu dem erfolg ... leider keine Stachelritter dafür aber am Juliane 6 x ca 20cm Barsche und 2wei schnuckelige 32 und 34cm  und am wessem nen schönen 45 und als es dann dunkel wurde auf meine tote rute nen 78cm Aal ,war dasn kampf  Leider keine Pics hab die cam zuhause vergessen  

SCHIMMT ALLES WIEDER !!!!!


achso und 2 tote hab ich auch gesehen eine dicke brasse und ein riesen spiegler von locker 14-18kg .. wird mal wieder zeit das es etwas kühler wird und regnet ...

mfg


----------



## Hotspot (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen

War am Mittwoch zum ersten mal am Leuker Meer unterwegs.
Wassertemperatur 24 Grad ist definitiv zu warm .
Ich konnte aber doch noch einen Hecht von 60cm fangen.
Fotos habe ich dem Fisch zu liebe keine gemacht, sondern den Hecht noch im Wasser ausgehakt.

Bis bald


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo wie kommen wir jetzt mit Michael in Kontakt?
Das kann doch nicht schon alles gawesen sein.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*4:0*
*Danke 
Danke 
Danke 
*


----------



## Udo561 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Udo wie kommen wir jetzt mit Michael in Kontakt?
> Das kann doch nicht schon alles gawesen sein.




Hi,
bekommst morgen von mir eine email vom Michael , sorry , bin voll im Umzugssress und gerade erst in NL angekommen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## edik2010 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen morgen früh fahre ich zur Maas angeln um 8uhr  bis Montag 12uhr das wir ein langes angel wochenende.Ich hoffe mal das ich was fangen werde ich wollte auf rotaugen,brassen,und hecht angeln.

Deutschland hatt richtig gut gespielt wenns so weiter geht dan Weltweister denk ich mal werde toll verdient haben sich sich die jungs das


----------



## edik2010 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Vergessen fotos mache ich auch natürlich stelle die dan hier rein könnt ihr dan euch anschauen ich hoffe nur das werden fotos mit paar fischen sein#6#h


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bekommst morgen von mir eine email vom Michael , sorry , bin voll im Umzugssress und gerade erst in NL angekommen.
> Gruß Udo


 Danke Udo
und keinen Streß habe genug Zeit.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



edik2010 schrieb:


> Vergessen fotos mache ich auch natürlich stelle die dan hier rein könnt ihr dan euch anschauen ich hoffe nur das werden fotos mit paar fischen sein#6#h


 Wünsche dir viel Erfolg.Wasser ist immer noch auf 24 Grad es muß unbedingt regnen sonst wird es schwer.


----------



## Udo561 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ,
ich war gerade auch mal kurz am Wasser , nur um mir einen Überblick zu verschaffen , es hätte gestern nicht mehr viel gefehlt und das Wasser im See wäre gekippt.
Heute früh sieht es schon wieder besser aus , zumindest haben wir mal angenehme 17,6 Grad Lufttemperatur.
Wasser ist trotz kleinem Regenschauer immer noch verdammt warm.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo war heute früh 4 Uhr mal kurz draußen  für ne Stunde,hatte zwar bei uns nicht geregnet aber es waren trotzdem 17 Grad. 2 Zander das war schon gut,hatte noch einen Kater von Gestern deshalb nur ne Stunde hatte auch einen größeren Köder gewählt weil die Barsch sehr Aktiv waren und die wollte ich heute nicht fangen.


----------



## ZanderCatcher2007 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bitte keine Werbung hier


----------



## Udo561 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZanderCatcher2007 schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> Wenn jemand Lust hat mit auf die Maas zu kommen, gern. Ich nehm euch gerne gegen einen Kostenbeitrag von 50,- EUR nen ganzen Tag zum Raubfischangeln mit
> P.S.: Wer mitfahren möchte bitte einfach ne PN schicken.



Hi,
sorry, aber sei mir nicht böse , aber ich finde das total daneben 
Ich wwürde nie auf die Idee kommen von einem Angelkollegen Geld zu fordern wenn ich ihn auf meinem Boot mitnehme.#q
Würde ich die 50 Euro von jedem genommen haben den ich mitgenommen habe dann hätte ich bis heute einige tausend Euro zusammen , aber ich bin halt kein Kollegenschwein 
Gruß Udo
ps. das kannste unter gewerbliche Anzeigen einstellen , aber so ein Forum dient meiner Meinung der gegenseitigen Hilfe und nicht dazu um Geld zu verdienen


----------



## goeddoek (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Genau, der Thread heißt hier "Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen" und nicht "Werbung für lau".

Wie angekündigt, wird OT gelöscht.


----------



## Udo561 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
so , ich werde es denn gleich auch mal wieder probieren , war heute ja  nicht ganz so warm , vielleicht geht ja was .
Der ein oder andere Zander wird wohl Hunger haben.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Udo
gehe erst sehr spät raus lohnt jetzt noch nicht bei uns.
Mal sehen was geht.


----------



## Udo561 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
bin zurück , hast Recht , lohnt nicht.
2 Barsche , 1 ca. 45 cm Zander und das wars dann auch schon.
Wasser ist pisswarm , aber ich habe ein paar richtig dicke Brassen an der Oberfäche gesehen , ok , bähhh , Brassen , aber die waren echt verdammt groß.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin zurück , hast Recht , lohnt nicht.
> 2 Barsche , 1 ca. 45 cm Zander und das wars dann auch schon.
> Wasser ist pisswarm , aber ich habe ein paar richtig dicke Brassen an der Oberfäche gesehen , ok , bähhh , Brassen , aber die waren echt verdammt groß.
> Gruß Udo


 
Udo das gleiche habe ich auch große Brassen am springen erst dachte ich es wären Karpfen waren echte Klodeckel.
Aber das Wasser ist immer noch zu warm gehe morgen früh raus.


----------



## Udo561 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ,
ich war gerade am Wasser , einfach nur mal gucken wie warm es noch ist.
Wasser hat bei uns immer noch 22,8 Grad und das bei einer Lufttemperatur von z.Z. 17 Grad.
Ich fahre lieber ans Vereinsgewässer , Karpfen oder Schleie gehr wohl ehr als Zander oder Hecht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Morgen ,
> ich war gerade am Wasser , einfach nur mal gucken wie warm es noch ist.
> Wasser hat bei uns immer noch 22,8 Grad und das bei einer Lufttemperatur von z.Z. 17 Grad.
> Ich fahre lieber ans Vereinsgewässer , Karpfen oder Schleie gehr wohl ehr als Zander oder Hecht.
> Gruß Udo


 Fange wieder Zander aber alles unter 45cm,es ist kühler geworden doch die großen beißen nicht.


----------



## theundertaker (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Die Technik möchte ich auch gerne mal sehen und versuchen zu beherrschen...auf Gummi fang ich nix...entweder bin ich zu doof...oder lass ich mal weg =)


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Die Technik möchte ich auch gerne mal sehen und versuchen zu beherrschen...auf Gummi fang ich nix...entweder bin ich zu doof...oder lass ich mal weg =)


 Du mußt jetzt langsamer drehen und immer mal ne kleine Pause machen,keine großen Sprünge über Grund und dann ist noch die Zeit 4Uhr geht das am besten. Kleinere Gummis benutzen sowie die Brut.


----------



## Udo561 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
heute Abend wieder nur kleine Zander und ein paar Barsche , es ist wie verhext.
Aber bei uns hat das Wasser der Maas immer noch 22 Grad , im See über 23 Grad.
Wird wohl daran liegen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> heute Abend wieder nur kleine Zander und ein paar Barsche , es ist wie verhext.
> Aber bei uns hat das Wasser der Maas immer noch 22 Grad , im See über 23 Grad.
> Wird wohl daran liegen.
> Gruß Udo


 habe heute meinen kleinsten Zander auf GuFi gefangen 17cm  und 2 Barsche 30cm+27cm mager sehr mager und das viele Kraut es nervt.


----------



## Udo561 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> das viele Kraut es nervt.



Hi,
ja , bei mir hier auch , zumal der Wasserstand schon sehr niedrig ist , stellenweise habe ich das Kraut schon an der Wasseroberfläche liegen.

Was ich jetzt schon mit dem Boot an Spritt verballert habe ohne etwas größeres zu fangen ist nicht normal .
Da fährt man zuzählige Spots ab , aber überall das gleiche Trauerspiel , nur Zander mis maximal 50 cm.

Werde jetzt lieber zum Vereinsgewässer fahren , Zander oder Hecht lohnt  im Moment nicht.


Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

komme gerade zurück ein 48 Zander, das ist nicht normal wo sind die größeren.Ein Freund hat noch ein 82cm Hecht, sagt aber trotzdem Schei........ für die Zeit die er investiert hat.


----------



## Udo561 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
bin auch zurück , war allerdings am Vereinsgewässer , 3 Karpfen ,  zwischen ca. 8 umd 18 Pfund.
Ich wiege ja nicht , die Gewichte die man angibt werden hier im Forum eh  immer angezweifelt.|supergri
Auf Zander werde ich vorerst mal verzichten , zumindest solange bis  wieder normale Größe gefangen wird.
Gruß Udo
ps. der erste und letzte hatten wohl mal einen Unfall |supergri


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Schöne Fische Udo aber wenn unsere Zielfische die Größe und Gewichte dann wären wir doch Glücklicher.Mal sehen ob der Abend was bringt wenn nicht angle ich jetzt mit Köderfisch.


----------



## Udo561 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
was meinste warum ich am Vereinsgewässer angele , da kann ich mir ziemlich sicher sein auch mal etwas größeres an den Haken zu bekommen.

Seltsam finde ich auch das hecht so schlecht läuft , letztes Jahr hatte ich sehr guten Erfolg als es so warm war , da standen die Hechte alle im Kraut , Wobbler drüber gezogen , Biss .
Jetzt ist da nichts zu finden , weder Hecht noch Zander .

Dann mal viel Erfolg , ich würde es auch mit Köderfisch versuchen , scheint mir im Moment die bessere Wahl zu sein.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich glaube ich bleibe vorerst bei meinen Karpfen , zumindest solange das Maaswasser noch so warm ist  :q
War gerade nochmals für 2 Stunden am Wasser , 2 schöne Karpfen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Man man man. Ich glaub wenn ich in Roermond bin komme ich mal mit dem Zug vorbei xD Ich will schon seit längerem mein 1 Krapfen fangen, aber ich schaffe es NIE!


----------



## Udo561 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Man man man. Ich glaub wenn ich in Roermond bin komme ich mal mit dem Zug vorbei xD Ich will schon seit längerem mein 1 Krapfen fangen, aber ich schaffe es NIE!



Hi,
und ich hätte mal wieder gerne einen ü80 Zander |supergri
Karpfen und Schleien ist echt was für doofe  , ist echt nicht schwer die Viecher zu fangen.
Aber bei einer Wassertemperatur von 25 Grad einen großen Zander zu fangen , das ist da schon schwieriger.

So , bin mal wieder am Wasser , bis später mal ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich war heute früh wieder für 3 Stunden am Vereinsgewässer , ist wieder sehr gut gelaufen :q
Und solange die Maas über 23 Grad hat beschränke ich mich auch auf Karpfen , für Raubfisch ist einfach zu warm.

Gruß Udo


----------



## kspr (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Schöne Fänge mal wieder Udo 

Ich hoffe du bist dann am Sonntag so unterwegs

http://img28.*ih.us/img28/583/meinplanfuerswochenende.jpg


----------



## Udo561 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
gestern hatte ich vorsorglich mal die NL Fahne rausgehangen ;-)
Aber erst mal abwarten was unsere Jungs sich gegen Spanien einfallen lassen wollen , wird nicht so einfach werden.

Ich habe so schöne Bilder vom Boot und großer Deutschlandfahne , aber die kann ich hier nicht einstellen , die sind nicht jugendfrei , da sind noch ein paar Frauen mit auf dem Boot ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## kspr (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

diese bilder nehme ich gerne per pm entgegen :k


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Haha Und was ist, wenn dort nur nackte Omas zu sehen sind ;-)


@Udo ja villeciht ist es an dem Vereinssee bei dir einfach sie zu fangen, aber bei mir im Fluss nicht xD Habe schon mehrere Angler ohne Erfolg gesehen, die auch auf Karpfen geangelt haben. Naja Nen ü80er Zander wäre auch super. Nächstes Wochenende nach Roermond dann bin ich da 7 Wochen. Jeden Tag angeln, ich hoffe das lohnt sich auch.


----------



## Udo561 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> @Udo ja villeciht ist es an dem Vereinssee bei dir einfach sie zu fangen, aber bei mir im Fluss nicht xD



Hi,
ach , hier bei mir ist ganz einfach , einfach einen x-beliebigen Köder auslegen , 10 Minuten warten und schon hat man einen Karpfen :q

Na ja ,es gibt aber auch Angler die hier tagelang ansitzen und nicht einen Karpfen fangen :q

Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Naja aber das lustige ist, dass sind dan meistens die mit ihrem High end Tackle. Dann sitz da so einer wie du, der sich da einfach 2 effe Ruten geholt hat, da er eigentlich Raubfischangler ist und du ziehst den dann die Karpfen vor der Nase weg xD So muss das halt laufen. Was bringt einem ein Mega Tackle wenn man zum Beispiel den Gummifisch mit high speed einkurbelt und kein Grundkontakt hält, da kann man lange auf sein Fisch warten. Seh ich auch öfters in Roermond an der Maas. Da stehen welche aufm Steeg und werfen ihre Gummifische einfach irgenwo ins Wasser und holen den mit 50 KmH ein und wundern sich warum sie nichts fangen. Ich sage immer, die technick ist das wichtigste, danach kommt das Tackle.

Ich abe erst 1 mal auf Karpden geangelt und 1 verschlagen. Ich finde es nicht so einfach bei mir am Fluss sie erstmal zu finden und sie dann anzulocken. Ich habe einfach Hardmais mit Dosenmai vermischt, dazu normales Karpfen Mix Futter ausm Angelladen. Angfüttert und schon nach 2 Tagen waren dort Fische Am Futterplatz, aber du so 2Pfund Karpfen. Ich habe auch nicht son Plaan wie ich mit Boilie fischen soll. Ich habe mir scharfe Prologic Haken geholt mir Flourocarbon gebunden, aber mit Haar. Boilie  (Pop up) hat zwischen dem Haken nie mehr Platz hals 1cm meistens weniger. Dann ein 80 Grammblei, so dass sie sich selbst haken. ich denke soweit ist alles richtig, aber ich muss erstmal den richtigen Platz finden und das richtige Futter. Ist hier irgendwie nich so einfach im Fluss, da das Futter bei starker Strömung auch verspült wird.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

[QUOTE=. Nächstes Wochenende nach Roermond dann bin ich da 7 Wochen. Jeden Tag angeln, ich hoffe das lohnt sich auch.
 Zur Zeit sieht es Mau aus es ist kein Regen in Sicht.Oder du mußt 4 Uhr raus und das fällt mir schwer,dann fängst du noch 45cm Riesen das ist nicht schön.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo mal wieder schöne Rüssler gibt es bei euch am Vereinssee eigentlich Raubfisch.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich fahr fast jeden morgen um 4 Uhr mit dem Boot raus. Man kann sich ja dann mal treffen und wenn wenns gut gelaufen ist und du Lust hast kann ich dich mal mit dem Boot mitnehmen. Ich bin dort auf einem Campingplatz


----------



## Udo561 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Udo mal wieder schöne Rüssler gibt es bei euch am Vereinssee eigentlich Raubfisch.



Hi,
ja , viele Hechte , einige ü 1 Meter und sogar über 125 cm .
Aber die dürfen erst wieder ab September beangelt werden .
Vereinsinterne Schonzeit auf Raubfisch von April bis Ende August.
Damit die Spinnfischer die Karpfenansitzangler mit ihrem Gewerfe nicht stören |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## Shortys (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi @ all
wollte euch ma fragen ob es auch tageskarten für die maas gibt weil kollge wollte we in nl angeln gehen und da ich keinen nl schein habe geht das ja schlecht für mich.würde mich freuen wenn mir einer weiterhelfen kann.
falls es tageskarten gibt wenn ich mir 2 hole kann ich dann auch dort die nacht verbringen?
danke 
mfg
Maurice
hup deutschland hup


----------



## Udo561 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
einmal ganz runterscrollen , da steht alles .
*Limburgvergunning für eine Woche* 
 Limburgvergunning (week) 

 Dieser  Erlaubnisschein erlaubt sowohl Erwachsenen als auch Jungendlichen  maximal eine Woche in den Limburg’schen Gewässern (gemäß den  Bestimmungen der zugehörigen Lijst van Viswateren Limburg) angeln zu  dürfen. Die Kosten betragen € 6,-. 
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vergunning.htm


----------



## Shortys (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

danke udo
für schnelle antwort
guck ich mir später an
muss jetzt erst ma fussball gucken und hoffen das mein traum finale zustande kommt.
mfg
maurice


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich fahr fast jeden morgen um 4 Uhr mit dem Boot raus. Man kann sich ja dann mal treffen und wenn wenns gut gelaufen ist und du Lust hast kann ich dich mal mit dem Boot mitnehmen. Ich bin dort auf einem Campingplatz


 auf welchen Campingplatz bist du dann


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Heute nur einen Barsch bin enttäuscht.


----------



## Shortys (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi
hab mir deinen link ma angeguck ist ja nicht schlecht eine woche 6 euros kann man nicht meckern.hab da jetzt noch 2 fragen wenn du mir dabei noch helfen kannst wäre ich dir sehr dankbar den anderen nartürlich auch.
das ist ja nur eine vergunning brauch ich da auch den vispass? oder reicht die verjunnung aus um eine woche in nl zu angeln?
kann man im internet auch die list van viswaterern ansehen?
danke schonma 
mfg
maurice


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich bin bei Nissen. Der ist da,wo Hermans Barten und Van Ass ist. Dort ist auch so ein Pommeswagen. Direckt da am Surfclub.


----------



## Udo561 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
benötigst nur die Wochenkarte , nichts anderes .
Die Liste gibts im Net , auch hier im Forum , habe aber keine Ahnung wo.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
komme gerade vom Wasser , ist verdammt warm , hatte keine Lust mehr.
Gruß udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Du fängst die dinger jeden Morgen und ich nie, naja ich war auch erst 1-2 mal auf Karpfen. Raubfische machen mir mehr Spaß.


----------



## Udo561 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mir macht Raubfisch auch mehr Spaß , hat bei 25 Grad Wassertemperatur aber keinen Zweck.
Dann setzte ich mich lieber morgens von 6 - 8 oder 9 Uhr ans Wasser und fange etwas.
Zander geht im Moment eh nur Nachts , aus dem Alter bin ich raus das ich unbedingt Zander fangen muss, Nachts kann ich mir was schöneres vorstellen ;-)
Gruß udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Haha ich hoffe deine Frau macht da mit xD Ja bei dem Wetter macht das echt kein Sinn. So ich muss mir jetzt mal was geld verdienen gehn für ne neue Rute (Unkraut raus reißen und son kram). Was ich nicht alles fürs angeln tu.


----------



## Shortys (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

schöne karpfen petri der schuppenkarpfen sieht richtig edel aus.
danke dann werde ich wegen der liste nochma bei google bisschen suchen.


----------



## Udo561 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Heute nur einen Barsch bin enttäuscht.



Hi,
ist mir gestern nicht anders ergangen , hatte allerdings das Glück einen ganzen Schwarm vor meinen Füssen zu haben , nach 15 Minuten war der Spuk vorbei .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Heute war es so heiß das ich es erst garnicht versucht habe, gehe 4 Uhr wieder raus.


----------



## Udo561 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
nee, Raubfisch hat sich für mich erst mal erledigt , bei uns hatte das Wasser im See heute 26 Grad , das ist doch nicht mehr normal , hatten die letzten 15 Jahre noch nie so eine Wassertemperatur.
Ich schau mal das ich morgen früh gegen 6 Uhr am Vereinsgewässer bin , dann 2-3 Stunden auf Karpfen , danach ist eh zu warm.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

die Maas hat 24,5 Grad sowas kenne ich von hier nicht. Kann noch nicht mal richtig schwimmen gehen wegen dem Kraut.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Am Wochenende wir in Roermond angegriffen xD


----------



## Udo561 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ,
ich bin heute früh nicht aus dem Bett gekommen , hatten die Fische mal Ruhe vor mir ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## petri28 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo,
die Carps werden denken: Ja ist denn heut schon Weihnachten??|wavey:
Gruß Michael


----------



## Udo561 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hat bei dem Wetter auch nicht viel zweck , zumindest bei mir am Gewässer , ist ziemlich klein ( 1 ha ) und auch nicht sehr tief , das wärmt sich sehr schnell auf.
Selbst im See der mit der Maas verbunden ist hatten wir gestern nachmittag 26 Grad , die Maas hatte knapp 25 Grad , da geht tagsüber eh nichts an Raubfisch.
Aber wir wollen uns ja nicht beklagen , wollten doch alle einen heißen Sommer ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo, habe die Nacht geangelt 2 Uhr Zander 3 Uhr Wels danach war Ruhe.
Der Wels war so laut da sind die anderen abgehauen.Er war zwar nur 75cm groß hat aber ganz schön Alarm geschlagen.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das kenn ich da mit den kleinen Welsen. Habe auch öfters so welche um die 80cm drann. Angelst du vom Boot aus (schleppen?)  oder vom Ufer mit Kunstködern oder mit Köfi?


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Das kenn ich da mit den kleinen Welsen. Habe auch öfters so welche um die 80cm drann. Angelst du vom Boot aus (schleppen?) oder vom Ufer mit Kunstködern oder mit Köfi?


 Eigentlich mache ich alles Boot,Ufer,Spinn Ansitz.Die Nacht habe ich auf Grund geangelt mit dem Boot kannst du nur sehr früh was machen aber das Kraut stört mich gewaltig.Ich versuche ein bisschen am Abend Strecke zu machen ist ziemlich schwer auf 200 Würfe kommt ein Zander schlechte Quote.


----------



## Udo561 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi ,
komme gerade auch vom Wasser , außer ein paar Barschen war nichts zu fangen.
Hatte aber auch nichts anderes erwartet , die Maas hat unverändert 25 Grad , unser See sogar 26 , 4 Grad.
Aber es braut sich was zusammen , hier ist der Himmel schon ganz schwarz , wird in ca. ner guten stunde in Roermond wohl auch so aussehen.
Nach einem richtigen Gewitter sieht die Sache schon wieder anders aus.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hier braut sich auch was zusammen,es muß regnen.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Zanderjäger wir fahren jetzt los ich geh heute Abend mal mit Köfi ausprobieren.


----------



## Udo561 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich habe fertig 
10 KG Mais, Hanf und Weizen gekocht , morgen früh gehts wieder auf Karpfen.
Raubfisch will zur Zeit eh nicht beissen , zumindest hier bei mir.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Kein Regen in Sicht Wasser wird immer wärmer,damit hat das sich mit dem Raubfisch fürs Wochenende erledigt.


----------



## Hobbyangler881 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen! Mein Name ist Stas,22 Jahre alt und ich bin ein Anfänger, was Angeln angeht, habe mich eigentlich aufs Friedfischen spezialisiert (erstmal) hab ca 0,5 Jahre geangelt und dann 1 Jahr Pause gemacht und jetzt wieder richtig Lust bekommen :q Ich war Vorgestern, seit langem wieder zwischen 14.00 Uhr - 01.00 Uhr an der Maas angeln. 3 Barsche (10-30 cm), 2 Plötzen ( jeweils 20cm) und abends 2 schöne Brassen (50-60cm) Paar Brassen hab ich versemmelt  Vorallem tagsüber haben die Barsche doch oft die Rute zappeln lassen, wobei nicht jeder an den Haken wollte. Den Anglern neben mir erging es nicht anders. Barsche waren in "Beiss-Laune" .Hat mich schon gewundert, dass es bei der Wassertemperatur doch einiges los war... 
Achja, die Fische schwimmen wieder. #6 

MfG Stas


----------



## Udo561 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Stas ,
dann mal willkommen im Forum und Glückwunsch zu deinen fängen.

Leider ist Barsch im Moment so ziemlich das einzigste was an Raubfisch beissen will .

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Kein Regen in Sicht Wasser wird immer wärmer,damit hat das sich mit dem Raubfisch fürs Wochenende erledigt.



Morgen ,
sieht bei uns nicht anders aus , hatten gestern dicke Gewitterwolken , aber passiert ist nix .
Werde gleich auch mal wieder auf Karpfen los , bis zum Frühstück , danach ist mir einfach zu warm.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
hat sich heute echt  gelohnt :q
Und macht genau so viel spaß wie auf Raubfisch , der ja im Moment eh nicht läuft.
Da fange ich lieber weiter meine Karpfen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## petri28 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petri Heil:vik:


----------



## Udo561 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja ja , Danke .
Wenn Raubfisch hier nicht läuft bin ich froh das die Karpfen zumindest  beissen.
Die Maas hat schon über 25 Grad , unsere Seen sind noch wärmer , wenn  ich Zander oder Hecht wäre würde ich auch nur faul auf dem Gewässergrund  liegen.:q
Gruß udo


----------



## petri28 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

bin weder Zander noch Hecht, aber ich liege auch faul auf dem Sofa mit Ventilator im Rücken|bla:
die Fische haben Recht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heinzelmann (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Derartig dumme Kommentare werden wir hier nicht dulden !


----------



## jogibaer1996 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



petri28 schrieb:


> bin weder Zander noch Hecht, aber ich liege auch faul auf dem Sofa mit Ventilator im Rücken|bla:
> die Fische haben Recht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Jop, so werd ich's jetzt auch machen... ichg besorg mir nur noch ein paar Eisse (was ist der Plural von Eis? :q)

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Udo561 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



heinzelmann schrieb:


> Derartig dumme Kommentare werden wir hier nicht dulden !



Danke,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
heute einen neuen Rekord gemessen , Wassertemperatur in der Maas 25,7 Grad , im See 26,9 Grad.
Allerdings über den Fishfinder , Oberflächenwassermessung.
Trotzdem nicht mehr normal , alle angler die ich unterwegs getroffen hatte meinten das an raubfisch überhaupt nichts beisst.
Aal geht Nachts wohl sehr gut auf Köderfisch oder Fischfetzen , aber der ist hier in NL ja geschützt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ,
war jemand unterwegs ? 
Ich bin heute früh nicht aus dem Bett gekommen :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin,
Udo, das wird ja zur Gewohnheit, dass du nicht ausm Bett kommst! Bist du krank? 
Endlich hate es wieder gewittert und geregnet! Wie siehts mit der Wassertemperatur von Maas & CO aus?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Jonas ,
Wasser hat Badewannentemperatur , gestern Nachmittag hatte die Maas bei uns über 25 Grad , die Seen über 26 Grad.
Dürfte nach dem Gewitter die Nacht aber etwas abgekühlt sein , hoffe ich zumindest mal.
Ich glaube aber nicht das Raubfisch jetzt besser läuft , mal sehen , bin für morgen Abend mit einem kollegen verabredet , mit etwas Glück fangen wir ja ein paar Zander.
Gruß Udo


----------



## mopa (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Zusammen, kennt einer von euch das Gewässer rund um die Oolerplaat ( oder so Ähnlich in der Nähe von Herten und Ool) ich bin neu da und würde gern ein paar Tipps bekommen. Evtl wo ich da ein Boot meiten kann ( habe keinen Führerschein) Bzw. wo ich da vom rand aus angeln kann.
Würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen. 
Hab die Gewässer durch einen Spaziergang endeckt und wiollte nun auch mal dort angeln gehen


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So Ihr habt euch Regen gewünscht, nun wa er auch diese Nacht in Roermond. (Zum Glück habe ich es rechtzeitig in den Hafen geschafft). Freitag Abend Ansitz auf Zander----------und nichts! Gestern Abend geschleppt----------nichts!  Heute morgen nach dem heftigen Gewitter und Regen-----------nichts!


----------



## Udo561 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> So Ihr habt euch Regen gewünscht, nun wa er auch diese Nacht in Roermond. (Zum Glück habe ich es rechtzeitig in den Hafen geschafft). Freitag Abend Ansitz auf Zander----------und nichts! Gestern Abend geschleppt----------nichts!  Heute morgen nach dem heftigen Gewitter und Regen-----------nichts!



Hi,
bist wenigstens ehrlich 
Ich hatte heute so ein paar Deppen auf dem Wasser getroffen die meinten das sie zu zweit 15 Zander gefangen hatten :q
Und das von 9 - 12 Uhr Vormittags :q
Hatte sie allerdings ne gute Stunde beobachten können , da hatten sie nicht einen Biss.
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hehe ja so welche haben wir hier auch. Wobei mir auch so mal eben keiner glauben würde, dass ich letztes Jahr mehr als 50 Rapfen gefangen habe xD ( habe Fotos xD) Also tote Hose im Moment. Außer die Köderfische laufen. Ach Udo ich glaub ich hatte mein ersten Karpfen dran, allerdings an der 4m Stimme Pose ist abgetaucht wie ein U-Boot und direckt in die Strömung und dann PING Vorfach durch. Mir hat auch einer erzählt er hätte den Rekord des Hechtes in ganz Holland gebrochen. Er hat gesagt sein Hecht war 1,30m Bilder konnte er mir natürlich nicht zeigen. Ich glaub jetzt sind Wehre ganz gut, da dort das wasser villeicht ein bisschen kälter sein wird? Wenn ich morgend um 4 Uhr alleine schleppen fahre, dann sehe ich nie ein Boot auf der Maas, aber wenns Mittags die Sonne scheint und alle auf der Maas sind kommen die ganzen langschläfer und müssen unbedingt schleppen xD


----------



## Udo561 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja , sieht hier nicht anders aus , liegt aber auch daran das die slippe im Yachthafen erst gegen 8 Uhr öffnet.
Wer sein Boot ja am Steg liegen hat kann rausfahren wann er möchte , für die anderen bleibt eben nur das sie sich nach den Öffnungszeiten der Slippe richten müssen.

An Wehren hast du das Problem das du diese nicht beangeln darfst , musst ja einen gewissen Abstand ( ich glaube 50 Meter ) halten.
Ach , ich warte einfach darauf das es kühler wird , solange wird eben auf Karpfen geangelt.
Ist natürlich Pech mit dem karpfen an der Stippe  , aber da gibt es ja so Gummizüge.
Karpfen hatte ich gestern noch als ich mit dem Boot unterwegs war bei uns im Leukermeer gesehen , fünf auf einmal , alle ganz nah am Schilf , aber als ich näher kam sind sie verschwunden.

Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mit den Wehren ist immer so eine Sache. Man muss 75m Abstand halten. Wenn man weis wie man sich verhalten muss und wann und wie man da stehen muss, dann dürfte es kein Problem sein. Außerdem wollte ich ja nicht direckt am Wehr angeln, da es dort auch nur 1,50m tief ist. Ich wollte weiter hinten, wo der Schaum sich sammelt und die Strömungskante ist. Aber um an das Wehr zu gelangen muss ich erstmal schleusen und lange fahren. Ich denke das lohnt nicht. Da leg ich mich lieber in die Liege und lese etwas in den Angelzeitschriften oder gehe in den See schwimmen. Ich glaub die einzigen Fische, die jetzt beißen sind Weißfische, Rapfen und die ganzen kleinen Schniepelbarsche. Also jetzt heißt es abwarten, bis es kühler wird.


----------



## BSZocher (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> ....Aber um an das Wehr zu gelangen muss ich erstmal schleusen und lange fahren. Ich denke das lohnt nicht. .....



Moin!
An das Wehr kommst du garnicht mehr ran. Kurz nach der Eisenbahnbrücke nach oben ist die Weiterfahrt verboten. Auch das "Laufrecht" wurde in diesem Bereich eingeschränkt. Es haben mal wieder einige wenige übertrieben und nun haben alle etwas davon.....


----------



## Udo561 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ,
heute werden wir es auch mal wieder auf Raubfisch versuchen.
Will heute Abend mit einem Kollegen mit dem Boot raus , mal sehen , vielleicht haben wir ja Glück.
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ BSZocher

Ohhh ich weis auch genau welche Heinies es vermasselt haben. Die sind zu 4. immer in dem Aluboot und fahren volle kanne in die Strömung vom Wehr und schmeißen den Anker mitten rein. Dann angeln die da alle mit dem Asp und versuchen Fische zu fangen. Naja dann muss ich da vom Ufer angeln. War da lange nicht mehr. Zum Glück kenn ich noch andere Wehre und so Stellen. Hoffentlich hat die Boa oder wie man die schreibt die Species gecashed.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Gleich kommt meine neue Rute, dann gehts erstmal an die Wupper auf Barsch Forelle und Hecht


----------



## BSZocher (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Gleich kommt meine neue Rute, dann gehts erstmal an die Wupper auf Barsch Forelle und Hecht



Läuft nicht all zu viel. Wasser auch dort zu warm. Gestern vormittg gab es ein paar untermaßige BAfos und ein paar übermotivierte Döbel.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Angelst du auch an der Wupper? Auch bei Solingen? Auf was haben die Döbel und Forellen gebissen...lass mich raten Spinner oder Wobbler?


----------



## BSZocher (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Angelst du auch an der Wupper? ....



Ja



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> ...Auch bei Solingen?.



Nein



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> .... Auf was haben die Döbel und Forellen gebissen...lass mich raten Spinner oder Wobbler?



Weder noch.


----------



## Udo561 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
so , da haben wir den Regen :q
Unwetter am Leukermeer , hier sind schon einige Zelte und Pavilions fliegen gegangen , der ganze CP steht unter Wasser.
Gleich mal am Hafen nachschauen ob auch Boote abgesoffen sind.
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi Udo,
bei uns war eben auch land unter!! aber jetzt ist schon wieder alles vorbei.
bin mal gespannt ob du heut abend erfolg hast.

vg


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bei uns zieht gerade nur ein mega Sturm auf und es ist ganz ganz dunkel gewurden


----------



## Udo561 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Warte mal ab , so hatte das hier auch angefangen ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

jap, bei uns auch....


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Alles gut genagen. 10min Regen Sturm und es war weg. Aber was viel viel geiler ist, dass meine neue Rute gerade angekommen ist. Mit der Rolle sieht die mal so mega geil aus. Habe mich jetzt schon in sie verliebt, obwohl sie noch nie Wasser gesehen hat xD


----------



## Udo561 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
dann habt ihr ja Glück gehabt .
Wir haben gerade so gut 100 Liter Wasser beim Kollegen aus dem Boot gepumpt.
Bin ich froh das ich ne Bilgenpumpe mit Schwimmschalter habe ,-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wir haben uns auch selber ne elektrische Wasserpumpe gebsatelt. An unserem Boot ist viel gebastelt xD


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So Regen war da Zander weiterhin Mau aber der Hecht läuft wieder 4 Uhr morgens 2 Stück,ist doch mal ein Anfang.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich hatte beim schleppen nichts, nur mein Kollegen ( arbeitet Samstags und Sonntag in der Hengelsport Centrale Limburg)  hat letzte Woche gut mit den Hechte abgeräumt also auch die 1m Marke geknackt. Wo hattest du sie den Gefangen, falls ich fragen darf?


----------



## Udo561 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
gestern Abend zu zweit auf dem Boot gerade mal 1 Zander , auch nichts rauben oder springen sehen .
Kann nur besser werden ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## joeundangel (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Udo ,
Du bist doch ein Roermondexperte .
Generell ist es ja verboten Nachts zu Angeln.
Gilt das auch vom Boot aus.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo war schon lange nicht mehr in Roermon angeln!

Mir ist jetzt nicht bekannt, dass es nachts verboten ist ......?
Habe auch öfters nachts vom Boot dort aus geangeln und es hat nie jemand etwas gesagt.


----------



## joeundangel (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Spinnangler,
danke für die Antwort.
Hab dieses Jahr das erste mal den Vispas und da hab ich eben in der Liste von Maas Seen gelesen das Nachtangeln in Limburg  zwischen Sonnenuntergang und Sonnenaufgang verboten ist. 
Ich hab auch schon den Verein ( HSV ONS Genoegen) angeschrieben ob es vom Boot erlaubt ist aber die haben noch nicht zurück geantwortet.|bigeyes

UND JETZT 
Na wenn nie einer was gesagt hat dann Petri Heil


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja das ist schon richtig. An vielen Seen darf man nicht Nachtangeln, aber soweit ich weis darf man das an der Maas!


----------



## Udo561 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
 vom 1. Juni bis zum 31. August darf man an den meisten Gewässern auch  nachts angeln. Außerhalb dieser drei Monate darf man meistens eine  Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang bis zwei Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang angeln.
Auch vom Boot aus , es sein denn da ist Bootsangeln generell verboten.
Gruß Udo

http://www.hsvog.nl/kca/Afbeeldingen KCA/Brochure NVVS/nachtvissen.pdf


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich freu mich auf Freitag, dann endlich die neue Combo richtig testen xD


----------



## Udo561 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich fahre gleich auch noch für 2 Stunden mit dem Boot raus , mal sehen vielleicht geht ja was.
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Toll ich kann noch bis Freitag warten ;-( , wobei das nicht so schlimm ist, da die Fische eh nicht so gut beißen.


----------



## joeundangel (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Na dann geh ich doch mit Junior am Samstag Nacht auf den Zuidplas. Mal sehen was da so geht ( schwimmt).
Danke für die Hilfe.|wavey:


----------



## theundertaker (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@joeundangel: Dann nimm nicht nur deinen Sohnemann mit, sondern auch genug Geld, um die Strafe fürs Nachtangeln zu bezahlen! 

Das Nachtangeln ist an den Seen generell verboten...das wird ordentlich teuer mein Gutster...^^ Ich glaube 200 Tacken oder so ähnlich...

An der Maas darfst du jedoch Nachtangeln und bis Ende August auch an den großen Kanälen....

Pass bloß auf...nicht dass dein Angelausflug zum teuren Urlaubstrip wird...

Gruß
Thomas

P.S.: Ich fahr auch immer von Erkelenz aus angeln, also schöne Grüße nach Erki...^^


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja vorallem bei den Deutschen drücken die nich mal eben ein Auge zu! Wie sagt man dort Deutsche muf! Also ich sag es nicht, aber ich musste es mir öfters schon anhören.


----------



## joeundangel (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja jetzt weiß ich gar nicht mehr wo ich dran bin.
Was stimmt denn jetzt. So wie Udo sagt , die drei Monate oder so wie Undertaker, gar nicht.:g
Das sich die vom Verein aber auch nich melden.#d
Ich werde mal sehen ob ich morgen einen am Telefon erwische.
Ich werde dann berichten.
Kommst du denn aus dem Erkelenzer Raum Undertaker oder wie soll ich das verstehen das du von erkelenz aus angeln gehst.
Im Profil steht ja du kommst aus Köln.  |kopfkrat


----------



## Udo561 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
kommt darauf an wo du angeln möchtest .
Wenn du an den maasplaasen bist darfst du kein Nachtangeln betreiben.
Hier bei mir ist das wieder etwas anderes , obwohl ich auch in Limburg angele darf ich Nachts angeln.
Hier steht alles zu den Maasplaasen.
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/maasplassen.htm


----------



## Udo561 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Jungs ,
soll euch übrigens viel grüße von Michael bestellen,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



			
				SpinnAngler93;3003668
Mir ist jetzt nicht bekannt schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> das Nachtangeln an den Maasplaasen war noch nie erlaubt :q
> Steht aber auch alles hier
> http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/maasplassen.htm
> Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hör auf mich joeundangel...der Udo hat keine Ahnung :q:q:q *frechgrins*

Nee, war natürlich n Späßchen...Udo hatte seine Aussage nicht konkret genug geäußert...es ist wie ich schon beschrieben habe...an den Seen darfst du das ganze Jahr *nicht* Nachtangeln. Auf der Maas ja...pass aber auf, oberhalb von Asselt hat irgend so ein Fischer n Stück Maas gekauft oder was auch immer...da musste wieder n extra Schein für kaufen...

Und beispielsweise der Lateraalkanal oder Neederwerthkanal darf bis Ende August beangelt werden...also nachts beangelt werden...ansonsten auch nur tagsüber...

Gruß
Thomas

P.S.: Ich bin auch im Verein HSV Ons Genoegen Roermond.

Bin fast jedes We in Erkelenz, sodass ich nur angeln fahre, wenn ich sowieso da bin...also fahre ich zu 99 % von Erkelenz aus angeln...|wavey:


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Jungs ,
> soll euch übrigens viel grüße von Michael bestellen,
> Gruß Udo


 Danke Udo wir müssen uns mal Treffen sag Michael mal bescheid.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich hatte beim schleppen nichts, nur mein Kollegen ( arbeitet Samstags und Sonntag in der Hengelsport Centrale Limburg) hat letzte Woche gut mit den Hechte abgeräumt also auch die 1m Marke geknackt. Wo hattest du sie den Gefangen, falls ich fragen darf?


 Am Eingang zum Hafen von Nico Snellens.


----------



## koenig100 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*moin moin, werde heute nach langer zeit nochmal meine angel in den rhein werfen, in zons bei dormagen. mal sehen was da geht...!!  @ joeundangel, udo hat recht, nachtangel an den seen ist verboten !!! gr. many*


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
dann mal viel Glück .
könnte besser laufen als in der Maas , der Rhein hat sich noch nicht so aufgeheizt.
Die Maas wird von Tag zu Tag wärmer , es gibt schon Anschnitte da liegt die Wassertemperatur bei über 26 Grad.
Gruß Udo
ps. ich werde jetzt gleich Karpfen ärgern ;-)


----------



## BSZocher (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



joeundangel schrieb:


> Ja jetzt weiß ich gar nicht mehr wo ich dran bin.
> .....



Nachtangeln in den Seen von Sonnenuntergang bis Sonnenaufgang verboten.
Strafe EURO 190 + weitere Strafen wenn die Ausrüstung des Bootes nicht vollständig ist ...... und finden tun die schon was. |wavey:


----------



## micha1581 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> dann mal viel Glück .
> könnte besser laufen als in der Maas , der Rhein hat sich noch nicht so aufgeheizt.
> -)


 
da liegst du leider falsch. der Rhein hat im moment ne Temperatur von 26,8°. letzte messung war um 8.ooh.
es macht im Moment keinen Unterschied an welches Gewässer du gehst. selbst kleine Gebirgsflüsse wie die Sieg oder die Eifelrur haben Temperaturen jenseits der 20°.

vg


----------



## joeundangel (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen zusammen,
Na dann vielen Dank Jungs.
Schade eigentlich wollte immer mal Nachtangeln.
Jetzt dachte ich mir, hab ich ein Boot, dann würde das sich ja anbieten .Dann gehen wir eben am Samstag morgen.


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> da liegst du leider falsch. der Rhein hat im moment ne Temperatur von 26,8°. letzte messung war um 8.ooh.
> vg



Hi,
ist ja echt kaum zu glauben , ich dachte solch ein Strom benötigt mehr als 2 Wochen Hitze um sich zu erwärmen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Aber am Vereinsgewässer kann ich mich auf meine Fische verlassen , heute früh 3 karpfen , 1 Schleie , 2 Brassen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin,

*Ferien!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Schön, Udo, Petri!
Ich werde auch morgen wieder unterwegs sein an der Maas, ungefähr bis Mitternacht. Vielleicht läuft da ja was, wobei ich da z.Zt. auf Grund der schlechten Bedingungen relativ pessimistisch bin. Naja, wie auch immer, ein schöner Tag wirds in jedem Fall...
Huiuiui... ist mir gerade langweilig... Ich sitze im Büro von meinem Vater und übernehme die Telefonzentrale... Bis 17 Uhr!!! Was soll ich denn bis dahin machen??? 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## clipfisch07 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi , freue Dich auf das Angelgehen und die Natur und das schöne Wetter und und und  #6


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Ich sitze im Büro von meinem Vater und übernehme die Telefonzentrale... Bis 17 Uhr!!! Was soll ich denn bis dahin machen???
> Grüße
> Jogi



Hi Jonas,
ach , da würde mir nicht langweilig , verarsch die Lieferanten oder sonstige Anrufer , dann gibts da noch solche Telefon Nummern die du von zu Hause nicht anrufen darfst :q, machs vom Büro aus , fällt auf Daddy zurück :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Haha genau, aber Udo welche Nummern meinstz du denn ;-)

Ich habe schon seit 2 Wochen Ferien also insgesammt 8 Wochen Muahahahahaha. Naja jetzt habe ich aber auch mein Abschluss in der Tasche ;-) Gleich gehts warscheinlich zum angeln, zwar nich an der Maas aber auch egal. Ab nächsten Samstag bin ich 4 Wochen in Roermond also da habe ich dann genug Zeit die Zander usw. zu ärgern


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin,
naja, verarschen ist gut... mein Bruder hat eben angerufen und mich verarscht... da wurds was spannender 
Außeredm rufen jetzt auch mehr Leute an als eben. (ironie an ich weiß jetzt gar nicht, was du für nummern meinst... (irnonie aus.)
Mir wurde gesagt, dass eigentlich nur duetsch und englischprachige anrufen... Franzosen rufen nur ganz selten an... Ich habe Franze im ersten Jahr (bzw. jetzt ja zuende) und mein Französisch ist dementsprechen noch nicht gut... und was passiert? Ein Franzmann ruft an... ich dacht nur: ach du schei**... naja, hab seine nummer notiert und gut wars 

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Jonas ,
dann solltest du mal die Sekretärin ans Telefon lassen , die beherrschen  französisch im allgemeinen ganz gut :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

na du bist mir lustig 
Es sind alle Mitarbeiter auf einer Fortbildung :-D daher ist das etwas schwierig... Naja, irgendwie hab ich ja auch verstanden, dass sein Auto kaputt ist, aber mehr auch nicht :-D

Naja, lass uns mal per PN weiterschreiben, das ist hier zu viel Off-Topic...

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

HAHA Udo woran du immer denkst, bestimmt auch an die Nummer mit dem Kopierer haha


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

:-D
geile idee... hatte ich ganz vergessen...


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

so mal kurz ne Fangmeldung Gestern Nacht ein Barsch von 47cm wie üblich wann werde ich endlich mal die 48cm knacken und ein Zander von 67cm mal was Größeres als die kleinen von letzter Woche.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petrie. Mit Köfi oder Kunstködern gefangen?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Achja bei Nico snellns oder wie man das schreibt, habe ich auch schon öfters Hechte gefangen! vorallem an den Bäumen die da alle ins Wasser hängen. An den Booten von Nico also die 2 Partyboote da, dort ist es auch gut. Konnte letztes Jahr dort mehere fangeb und dieses Jahr hat mein Bruder nen mega Biss bekommen und der ganze Wobbler war zerfetzt.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Petrie. Mit Köfi oder Kunstködern gefangen?


 mit Köfi an der Posenmontage.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*STAUN* Posenmontage fließt doch wie sonnst was an der Maas weg. Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich dort mit der Posenmonatge angeln sollte, außerden weis ich auch garnicht, wie man die Tiefe richtig auslotet. Ich beforzuge Kunstköder, aber auch mal gerne nen Ansitz am Abend mit Köfi auf Grund


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> *STAUN* Posenmontage fließt doch wie sonnst was an der Maas weg. Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich dort mit der Posenmonatge angeln sollte, außerden weis ich auch garnicht, wie man die Tiefe richtig auslotet. Ich beforzuge Kunstköder, aber auch mal gerne nen Ansitz am Abend mit Köfi auf Grund


 
Maas hat zur Zeit keine Strömung.Tief Echolot oder ausloten


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
Strömung hats bei uns auch nicht , bin gestern abend gegen die Fließrichtug getrieben und der Wind war noch nicht mal kräftig.
An Köpfen kommt man im Moment mit 10-12 Gramm aus , sonst verwende ich 18-22 gramm.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Strömung hats bei uns auch nicht , bin gestern abend gegen die Fließrichtug getrieben und der Wind war noch nicht mal kräftig.
> An Köpfen kommt man im Moment mit 10-12 Gramm aus , sonst verwende ich 18-22 gramm.
> Gruß Udo


 
Ich benutze sonst 25g habe damit habe ich besseren Kontakt zum Boden, ist aber nur meine Meinung ist natürlich Gewässerabhängig.


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Ich benutze sonst 25g habe damit habe ich besseren Kontakt zum Boden, ist aber nur meine Meinung ist natürlich Gewässerabhängig.



Hi,
wenns geht fische ich so leicht wie möglich , bei leichten Köpfen sehe ich den Vorteil das der Gummi langsamer zu Boden sinkt , sieht für den Zander wohl verführericher aus .
Es gibt aber Tage an der Maas da muss man um die 25 Gramm fischen , drunter geht da nichts sonst treibt der Gummi ja meterweit mit der Strömung.

Aber die letzten beiden Tage konnte man mit dem Boot auf der Maas stehen bleiben , keine Strömung , bisher selten erlebt , zumindest hier bei uns.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenns geht fische ich so leicht wie möglich , bei leichten Köpfen sehe ich den Vorteil das der Gummi langsamer zu Boden sinkt , sieht für den Zander wohl verführericher aus .
> Es gibt aber Tage an der Maas da muss man um die 25 Gramm fischen , drunter geht da nichts sonst treibt der Gummi ja meterweit mit der Strömung.
> 
> ...


 Bei den 25g Köpfen,sie sinken sofort in die Löcher die bei uns sehr stark vertreten sind das ist der Hauptgrund und sie machen über Grund nicht so starke Sprünge.Wenn ich mit dem Boot drüber stehe nehme ich auch 10g wenn keine Strömung ist.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Achtung Unwetter
Unwetter Roermond Windstärke 10 Regen Gewitter Alles fliegt weg.


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
hier auch , wir haben gerade eine Unwetterwarnung bekommen.
Der Aufenthalt im Freien ist verboten , Gartenmöbel sind reinzuräumen und die , die mit Zelten unterwegs sind sollen sich im restaurant versammeln.
Gruß Udo


----------



## joeundangel (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bin noch zu Hause aber hier wird es gerade richtig dunkel 
Das wird richtig scheppern


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hier ist die Hölle los das habe ich noch nicht gesehen die Zelte reißt es reihenweise weg Udo mache alles fest. Hier fliegen die Gartenmöbel wie bei Twister Wahnsinn.


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
hier fängt es auch an , über Lautsprecher wurde geraten Wohnwagen mit Spanngurten und Seilen an Bäumen zu sichern .
Der Aufenthalt in Zelten ist ist verboten , die leute sollen alle ins restaurant kommen.
Boot sollen alle aus dem Wasser und in der Halle vom Yachthafen untergestellt werden.
******* , langsam bekomme ich angst , hier ist so dunkel wie in der nacht.
Gruß udo


----------



## köfi01 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hier bei uns geht die Welt unter !!! Windhose ! Starkregen !

Das hab ich noch nicht gesehen ! 

*******, ich bin Dachdecker und wir haben Arbeit ohne Ende von Vorgestern noch .

Na dann mal gute Nacht ,ich kann bestimmt gleich wieder raus !!!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hier hat es Wohnwagen umgekippt Vorzelte sind nur noch Fetzen.Noch kein Ende in Sicht es ist jetzt 18:30 und noch regen und Sturm.


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
bei uns war die Hölle los , es steht kaum noch ein Wohnwagen , alle Zelte sind weggeflogen und bestimmt 20 dicke !!! Bäume entwurzelt.
Boote sind auch einige abgesoffen , auf meinem Boot liegt kopfüber ein andere 430 Schlauchboot inkl. Motor.
Gruß udo


----------



## joeundangel (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo weiß einer wie es bei Hermus aussieht 
Wie sehen da die Boote aus.
Nict das ich gleich noch hin muss.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



joeundangel schrieb:


> Hallo weiß einer wie es bei Hermus aussieht
> Wie sehen da die Boote aus.
> Nict das ich gleich noch hin muss.


 Ruf am besten mal an bin seit über 10 Jahren hier das habe ich noch nicht mitgemacht.


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
schlimmere Bilder möchte ich nicht einstellen , aus Respekt vor den Betroffenen.
Gruß Udo
ps. unter dem Boots auf dem Bild liegt mein Boot


----------



## joeundangel (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das sieht ja wüst aus 
Hoffentlich ist meins noch Heil geblieben.
Ich kann telefonisch keinen erreichen.
Ich werde wohl bis morgen warten, wir wollten morgen eh zum Boot.#t


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*


----------



## koenig100 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Jonas ,
> dann solltest du mal die Sekretärin ans Telefon lassen , die beherrschen  französisch im allgemeinen ganz gut :q
> Gruß Udo




"Ferkel" !!! :q


----------



## koenig100 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*aubacke udo, da ging ja echt die post ab, schon krass....!!!*


----------



## koenig100 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*ps.: heute am rhein ging auf grund gar nix, außer das die krebse die köfis plündern, ne echte pest da z.zt. !!! hatte aber beim spin mehr glück, nen kleinen zander von knapp 50cm und einen rapfen von 78cm....!!! *


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *aubacke udo, da ging ja echt die post ab, schon krass....!!!*



Hi,
leider haben wir neben zahlreichen Verletzten auch einen Toten zu beklagen , eine Frau ist von einem Baum erschlagen worden.
Mein Mitgefühl den gilt den Angehörigen.
Bin mal wieder draußen , gibt noch genug Arbeit hier.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Gohann (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mensch Leute das sieht ja mehr als krass aus. Hier be iuns (Raum Düren) war auch für ne gute Stunde Weltuntergang. Stockfinstere Nacht mit heftigstem Gewitter. Regen ging noch aber der Wind war heavy. Danach Aufklarung und Sonne. Jetzt zieht wieder etwas heran. Bin mal ngespannt was meine Frau gleich erzählt. Sie kommt von Eschweiler von der Spätschicht nach Hause. Hoffentlich ist die Strecke frei. Ich wünsche euch allen das nicht zu viel passiert ist. 

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> leider haben wir neben zahlreichen Verletzten auch einen Toten zu beklagen , eine Frau ist von einem Baum erschlagen worden.
> Mein Mitgefühl den gilt den Angehörigen.
> Bin mal wieder draußen , gibt noch genug Arbeit hier.
> Gruß Udo


 Udo ist bei dir alles OK. Mein Mitgefühl den Angehörigen der Toten und Verletzten. Bei uns hat es niemanden ernshaft Verletzt obwohl die Bäume umgeknickt sind wie Streichhölzer.
Wir hatten keine Vorwarnung das war das schlimmste.


----------



## joeundangel (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Udo ist bei dir alles OK. Mein Mitgefühl den Angehörigen der Toten und Verletzten. Bei uns hat es niemanden ernshaft Verletzt obwohl die Bäume umgeknickt sind wie Streichhölzer.
> Wir hatten keine Vorwarnung das war das schlimmste.



Da kann ich mich dir nur anschliessen Zanderjäger.
Ich kann erst morgen nach Roermond den Schaden begutachten.


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja danke der Nachfrage , soweit alles ok .
Mein Schatz hatte einen dicken Ast abbekommen , sind aber nur Prellungen.

Sieht eben im Garten aus wie nach einem Sturm , einige meiner Gartenstühle musste ich mir auf dem CP zusammen suchen .
Einige Sträucher sind entwurzelt , Palmen und Olivenbäume waren umgestürzt.
Da ich direkt einen wald hinterm Chalet habe liegen unzählige Äste im Garten.
Schäden am Boot kann ich noch nicht genau beziffern , aber sieht weitaus nicht so schlimm aus wie das Bild vermuten lässt.

Andere hat es schlimmer getroffen , wir sind mal weiter aufräumen , hier hilft jeder jedem.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo habe gerade gehört das 23 Uhr noch was kommen soll.


----------



## Udo561 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
kommen gerade von den Aufräumarbeiten.
Keine weiteren Verletzten oder Tote , alles andere kann ersetzt werden und ist halb so schlimm.
Wünsche euch eine gute Nacht.
Gruß Udo
Ps. Michaels WoWa hatte es auch erwischt.


----------



## Udo561 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So,
geht weiter , 2 Stunden Schlaf sollten reichen.
Wie siehts denn in Roermond aus , hatte ein paar Bilder vom Michael bekommen , aber da war nur sein WoWa drauf.
Gruß Udo


----------



## krauthi (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hier mal ein Link aus der region  http://www.telegraaf.nl/binnenland/7173221/__Caravans_door_storm_in_water__.html?p=16,1


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Alter schwede. Ich muss unbedingt wissen wie es in Roermond aussieht, denn meine Oma war auf nem CP. Außerdem steht dort unser Wohnwagen Zelt und Palvellion. Ich hoffe meinem Boot ist nichts passiert!


----------



## John Doe12 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hoffentlich ist der Oma nichts passiert! #6


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Haha ja hoffe ich auch, aber die fliegt nicht mal eben weg xD Öhmm ich glaube 100+kg ;-)


----------



## Udo561 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Alter schwede. Ich muss unbedingt wissen wie es in Roermond aussieht, denn meine Oma war auf nem CP. Außerdem steht dort unser Wohnwagen Zelt und Palvellion. Ich hoffe meinem Boot ist nichts passiert!



Hi,
wenn der Oma was passiert wäre hätte man sich mit Sicherheit bei euch gemeldet , gleiches gilt für Schäden am WoWa oder Boot.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bilanz hier 40%der Vorzelte sind total zerstört,fast jeder hat Schäden.
Einige Bäume haben enorme Schäden angerichtet.
Aber keine größeren Verletzungen hier.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ach du *******...
mein Beleid der Betroffenen wegen der Toten.
Da ist natürlich nicht mehr an Angeln zu denken... hoffentlich wars das jetzt an Unwetter!

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
hier bei uns werden die Aufräumarbeiten Tage in Anspruch nehmen.
Hier sind Unmengen an Holz zu beseitigen.
Wenn die umgestürzten Bäume erst mal zerlegt sind sieht das ja gleich um die doppelt oder dreifache Menge aus.
Mein Boot habe ich auch freigelegt , sieht gut aus , ich würde sagen noch mal richtig Glück gehabt.
So ein Schlauchboot kann schon verdammt viel ab.
Es ist auf jeden Fall fahrbereit , einige kleinere Spannungsrisse im GFK vom Steuerstand und ein kleiner Riss in der Scheibe , da wo sie verschraubt ist.
Mal sehen ob es überhaupt lohnt der Versicherung das zu melden , habe 125 Euro Selbnstbeteiligung.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



			
				jogibaer1996;3006006 hoffentlich wars das jetzt an Unwetter!
Grüße
Jogi[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jonas ,
> ich fürchte es war nur der Anfang , in Zukunft werden wir so etwas öfter erleben , in 20 Jahren mehr oder weniger als normal ansehen.
> Das ist nun mal die Auswirkung der Erderwärmung.
> 
> Gruß Udo


----------



## edik2010 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo kann mir einer sagen wie tief die mass bei venlo ist würde mich interessieren
danke im voraus


----------



## Udo561 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
tiefste Stelle?
Fahrrinne , je nach Wasserstand 4,60 - 5,90 Meter
Gruß Udo


----------



## edik2010 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

danke udo wo ist den die tiefste stelle


----------



## Udo561 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Was weiss ich , ist eben unterschiedlich , es gibt Seen da ist es über 20 Meter tief.
Aber die Maas hat je nach Abschnitt und Wasserstand um die 5 Meter , weiter runter Richtung Nijmwegen gibt es auch Abschnitte die sind um die 7 Meter tief.
Aber von Venlo Richtung Archen oder Leukermeer liegt die Maas bei normalem Wasserstand knapp über 5 Meter.
Tiefste Stelle ist in der Regel immer die Fahrrinne , die beginnt da wo die Betonnung anfängt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War gerade bei te Ass Michael seinen Wohnwagen hat es völlig erwischt ist ein Baum drauf gefallen.Ein Glück das er nicht da war.
Viele der großen Weiden rund um die Plassen sind umgefallen,Gott sei Dank keine Toten werde dann mal nach meinen Boot schauen ob alles Ok ist.


----------



## Udo561 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Na dann mal viel Glück , meins ist zumindest fahrbereit und hat nur leichte blessuren.
Ich werde heute Abend auch raus zum angeln fahren , muss einfach mal auf andere Gedanken kommen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich fahre morgen früh nach Hause werde heute nur noch ein bisschen spinnen  mir ist es auch ein bisschen vergangen nach diesen Tag.


----------



## krauthi7 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wahnsin hoffendlich kommt nicht nochmal so ein wetter
unglaublich


----------



## MissZander (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Echt krass was mit dem Wetter abgeht.... 

Wie siehts denn in der maas gerade aus ? Denke daran morgen mal über nacht dort zu Angeln aber wenn da so viel passiert ist wird es da wüsst aussehen und bestimmt viel treibgut rum schwimmen das Angeln wenig sind machen wird, und man weiß das wetter ja auch nicht mehr so abzuschätzen... lg Angie


----------



## Udo561 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Angie ,
in und auf der Maas treibt erstaunlicher Weise sehr wenig Treibgut , einzelne abgebrochene Äste , aber jetzt nicht übermässig viel.
Man konnte gestern Abend ohne Probleme mit dem Boot fahren und auch Schleppangeln.
Gruß Udo


----------



## mcdreyer (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Udo meinste es lohnt sich morgen mal eine macht an der Maas  zu bleiben ? Wetter soll ja ganz okay sein mittags regen um die 25 grad !! Wenn es nach Fängen geht würde ja keiner mehr am Wasser sein Lol


----------



## Udo561 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
läuft wieder , der Regen , Sturm und das Gewitter haben die Zander wohl  wachgerüttelt.
Gestern Abend lief es nun mal überhaupt nicht schlecht #6
Wasser hat sich auch wieder etwas abgekühlt .
Gruß Udo


----------



## joeundangel (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,
ich komme gerade aus Roermond, es sieht echt heftig aus.
So viele abgeknickte gesunde Bäume bis 30 cm Durchmesser.
Unser Verpächter des Liegeplatzes wohnt seit 40 Jahren in Roermond und hat so etwas noch nicht erlebt. Meinem Boot ist Gott sei Dank nix passiert aber einige andere hatten nicht so viel Glück. Allerdings überwiegend nur leichte Beschädigungen soweit ich es sehen konnte .Einige waren mit ein zwei Mann und ein paar Handgriffen schon wieder gerichtet. Bin mal gespannt heute soll noch einmal ein Gewitter kommen.


----------



## BSZocher (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bin auch grad aus R'mond zurück.
Leider wegen Arbeit nur dort aber einen kleinen Überblick hab ich mir verschaffen können.
Einiges an gr. Baumen hat es arg erwischt.
Die größte Gefahr geht im Moment noch von vielen Ästen aus, die noch in den Bäumen hängen. Diese können sich beim kleinsten Lüftchen verselbstständigen.
Es wird aber kräftig aufgeräumt.
Schönes WE |wavey:


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo mein Boot ist auch OK .Die die das erlebt haben werden das nicht vergessen, so schnell und so stark war froh das ich nicht auf dem Wasser war obwohl das Buster einiges aushält.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wenn ich fragen darf wo haste dein Boot stehn zufällig beim CP Hermans?


----------



## Udo561 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
dann haste wohl auch Glück gehabt #6
Hier wurde heute immer noch aufgeräumt , Bagger ,Trecker ,  Frontlader und einen Kran hatten wir hier.
Das Gröbste ist jetzt beseitigt .
Wird aber noch einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen bis hier alles wieder beim Alten ist.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Wenn ich fragen darf wo haste dein Boot stehn zufällig beim CP Hermans?


 

 Bei Nico im Hafen.Habe mir nach dem Sturm Hermanns und te Ass angeschaut, die Boote haben Glück gehabt da die Bäume nicht so nah am Wasser standen.Aber wenn dort zu dieser Zeit das Solarfest gewesen wäre gäbe es bestimmt 100erte Tote da steht kein Baum mehr.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Gut da bin ich doch erleichtert xD Jo haste recht, wieviele Leute da letztes Jahr waren und wieviele ich im Gebüsch beim Leistungssport gesehen habe xD Um selbst dort hinein zu geh  ist es mir aber doch zu teuer.


----------



## Udo561 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
war ja gestern Abend auf der Maas unterwegs , entlang des Ufers sind unzählige Bäume abgeknickt.
Seltsamer weise nur die am einen Ufer , auf der anderen Uferseite lag kein einziger Baum.
Und alle sind zur Landseite umgestürzt , Gott sein dank , sonst wäre an Schifffahrt nicht zu denken.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> war ja gestern Abend auf der Maas unterwegs , entlang des Ufers sind unzählige Bäume abgeknickt.
> Seltsamer weise nur die am einen Ufer , auf der anderen Uferseite lag kein einziger Baum.
> Und alle sind zur Landseite umgestürzt , Gott sein dank , sonst wäre an Schifffahrt nicht zu denken.
> Gruß Udo


 Bei uns sind nicht nur am Ufer die Bäume gefallen aber an den Seen wo die Wohnboote lagen sind die Bäume Landeinwärts gefallen.Das waren Weiden mit einen Durchmesser von0,8-1m.


----------



## Udo561 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ,
wünsche allen die heute am Wasser sind viel Glück , läuft zur Zeit ja wieder besser.
Gruß Udo


----------



## joeundangel (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hab heute leider keine Zeit.
Ich bin dafür morgen auf dem Boot.
War schon mal jemand von euch auf dem Zuidplas Hatenboer.
Wo ist da eine fängige Stelle für Raubfisch. Oder ist schleppen vielleicht besser?
Morgen soll ja wieder Westwind sein.Mal sehen was sich ergibt.


----------



## MissZander (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen !!!

Wie siehts denn Wetter mässig in Holland heute aus ? Soll ab und zu regen und gegen Abend trocken bleiben bei 24 grad aber denn prognossen kann man ja auch nicht so richtig trauen ;+ 

Wollten heute mal über nacht los und es vom ufer auf Zander probieren :m lg Angie


----------



## Udo561 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
hier bei mir hat es sich zugezogen , von Sonne nichts mehr zu sehen , aber ich bin ja Luftlinie 30 Km von Roermond entfernt .
Wird nicht mehr lange dauern und es fängt an zu regnen.
Zur Zeit 21 Grad.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
kleine Wetteränderung , es regnet in Strömen :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Super wir wollen gleich los fahren nach Roermond. Jezz is natürlich die Freude gestiegen im Regen alles auspacken Juhu


----------



## jogibaer1996 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin,
ist doch gut, dass es so regnet... das kühlt ab.... von mir hört ihr heute erstmal für 2 Wochen das letze Mal, denn dann gehts in Urlaub... Da wird natürlich auch geangelt, allerdings vorallem auf Karpfen :-D  Aber ich hab mir auch sagen lassen, dass da in dem See auch kapitale Zander sind... Naja, mal schauen

Viele Grüße und euch viel Spaß am Wasser

Jogi


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> moin,
> ist doch gut, dass es so regnet... das kühlt ab.... von mir hört ihr heute erstmal für 2 Wochen das letze Mal, denn dann gehts in Urlaub... Da wird natürlich auch geangelt, allerdings vorallem auf Karpfen :-D Aber ich hab mir auch sagen lassen, dass da in dem See auch kapitale Zander sind... Naja, mal schauen
> 
> Viele Grüße und euch viel Spaß am Wasser
> ...


 Jonas schönen Urlaub


----------



## Udo561 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Jonas ,
dann wünsche ich dir auch einen schönen Urlaub .
Vergess die Angel nicht ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So Jungs ;-) jezz bin ich ersma 4Wochen in Roermond und das heißt kein i-net, was aber nicht schlimm ist, da ich eh keine Zeit dafür haben, weil ich angeln geh ;-)

Also dann allen einen schönen Urlaub

PS: Fangt was!


----------



## Udo561 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
Ja dann dir auch einen schönen Uraub .
Obwohl so ein Campingplatz mit Internet hat schon was ;-)
Ich wollte nicht mehr daruf verzichten wollen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Es gibt in Roermond sehr viele freie Hot-Spots.


----------



## Udo561 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
sooooo , es wurde auch Zeit , Hecht läuft wieder :q
Komme gerade vom Wasser 
Gruß Udo


----------



## sascha76 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

komme auch gerade aus roermond.
Kann nicht meckern ein paar Barsche und nen 60er Zander alles in allem ein toller Tag......


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



sascha76 schrieb:


> komme auch gerade aus roermond.
> Kann nicht meckern ein paar Barsche und nen 60er Zander alles in allem ein toller Tag......


 Toller Erfolg


----------



## koenig100 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*werde mich mal auf dem weg nach roemond begeben, mal sehen was die räuber so sagen...!!  *
*@ udo, hat sich die lage bei dir da oben etwas entspannt ?? bin heute das 1. mal nach dem unwetter in NL. 
euch allen einen schönen sonntag !!! 
*


----------



## Udo561 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
Aufräumarbeiten dauern an , aber hier muss das Tagesgeschäft weitergehen , der Campingplatzbetreiber muss sein Geld verdienen.
Im Moment kommen viele neue Gäste an , die sollen nach Möglichkeit nichts mehr davon mitbekommen.

Versuch es mal auf Hecht wenn du das hier noch lesen solltest , die stehen im Moment überm Kraut , gestern zumindest.
Einfach einen etwas größeren Spinner drüber ziehen , klappt hervorragend.
War gestern eigendlich auf Großbarsch aus , gebissen hatte nur Hecht ;-)
Viel Erfolg am Wasser ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## MissZander (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey !!!

Weiß jemand ob man sonntags irgend wo in roermond einen angelschein für die maas erwerben kann ? ;+


----------



## Udo561 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
hier bekommt man zumindest Wochenkarten.
Bei uns auf dem CP würdest du ne Karte auch am Sonntag bekommen , ist aber nicht Roermond.
Gruß Udo
Die Limburgvergunning ist erhältlich bei: 

VVV Roermond,  Kraanpoort 1, Roermond, tel. 0900-2025588
VVV  Venlo, Nieuwstraat 40, Venlo, tel. 077-3543800
Hengelsportcentrale  Limburg, Keulsebaan 501, Roermond, tel. 0475-332881
Rezeption  des Ferienparks Leukermeer, De Kamp 5, Well, tel. 0478-502444


----------



## MissZander (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Vielen dank Udo :m


Fahren heute gegen 17 uhr auch raus und versuchen es am ufer auf zander


----------



## MissZander (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wie stehen die Zander denn zur zeit wo macht es am meisten sinn ?


----------



## Udo561 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Angie,
hast ne PN.
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*hey udo, danke für deine info, hab sie gerade gelesen, bin seit ner halben stunde home. habe heute meine ersten zander in diesem sommer am see gezogen ( 52 + 68 cm ) !:vik:
sind mit beide in der mitte auf grund vor dem köfi geschwommen !!  werde aber mitte der woche mal deinen rat annehmen und mal hecht + barsche nachsellen !!!! 
gruß many  *


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



MissZander schrieb:


> Wie stehen die Zander denn zur zeit wo macht es am meisten sinn ?


 Sehr tief so bei 5,5-7m.


----------



## Udo561 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *hey udo, danke für deine info, hab sie gerade gelesen, bin seit ner halben stunde home. habe heute meine ersten zander in diesem sommer am see gezogen ( 52 + 68 cm ) !:vik:
> sind mit beide in der mitte auf grund vor dem köfi geschwommen !!  werde aber mitte der woche mal deinen rat annehmen und mal hecht + barsche nachsellen !!!!
> gruß many  *



Hi Many,
Glückwunsch , ja , sie beissen wieder #6
Bei uns gehts auch gut auf Köderfisch , aber direkt in der Maas , gleich an der kante zur Fahrrinne.
Seltsam , mitten drin oder weiter vorne keinen einzigen Biss gehat , alles spielte sich auf einem Stück von 5-7 Meter ab.
Genau da wo es von 3 auf gut 5 Meter abfällt.

Wenn ich meinen Motor ans laufen bekomme will ich heute Abend auch wieder raus , irgendwie will der nicht so richtig.
Muss ihn auf gut 1500U/min. halten damit er nicht ausgeht , normal sind 750-800 .
Wenn ich dann einen Gang einlegen will stribt er ab.
Hat da jemand eine Idee?
Zündkerzen sind neu .
Muss ja wohl etwas mit der Spritzufuhr zu tun haben , mal sehen vielleicht ist am Vergaser ja eine kleine Schraube zum ablassen vom Sprit  , könnte durchs Unwetter ja etwas Wasser in den Sprit gelangt sein.
Sonst wüsste ich jetzt nicht wo das Problem liegt.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Many,
> Glückwunsch , ja , sie beissen wieder #6
> Bei uns gehts auch gut auf Köderfisch , aber direkt in der Maas , gleich an der kante zur Fahrrinne.
> Seltsam , mitten drin oder weiter vorne keinen einzigen Biss gehat , alles spielte sich auf einem Stück von 5-7 Meter ab.
> ...


Hallo Udo Kann sein das es wirklich der Sprit ist hatte ich auch mal. Bei hohen Drehzahlen läuft er rund oder stottert er
bzw. hat nicht genug Power?


----------



## Udo561 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
na ja , richtig stottern nicht , aber da ich ein feinfühliger Mensch bin und schon etliche Stunden mit dem Motor gefahren bin höre und merke ich das er auch bei Vollgas nicht ganz rund läuft.
Allerdings erreicht er bei Vollgas seine Drehzahl.
Mein Mitfahrer meinte der hört sich doch normal an ;-)
Ich hoffe mal das ich am Vergaser eine Ablassschraube für den Sprit finde , habe keine Lust alles zu zerlegen.
Gemisch ist übrigens normal , weder zu fett noch zu mager.

Am einfachsten wäre es wenn ich jemanden mit einem Mercury Tankanschluß finden würde , nach dem Ablassen aus dem Vergaser Tank mal eben an meinen Motor dranhängen und schauen ob er dann rund läuft.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Kann es sein das du ein bisschen Wasser in den Sprit bekommen hast,das erklährt das Anliegen der vollen Drehzahl aber das doch ein bischen Power fehlt.


----------



## Udo561 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja , denke ich ja auch , Boot lag bei dem Unwetter ja am Steg.
Daher möchte ich ja den Sprit aus dem Vergaser ablassen und wenn möglich einem anderen Tank anschließen.
Bevor ich meinen Sprit jetzt entsorge würde ich das vorher gerne mal testen obs auch wirklich daran liegt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das wäre ein Maßnahme.


----------



## MissZander (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey sind wieder zurück aus roermond, es war einfach nur krass was da an bäumen, ästen herrum lag, wenn man bedenkt das da schon seid tagen aufgeräumt wird fällt man echt um war baff....

Geangelt wurde auch aber es tat sich leider nix auch nicht in der fahrrinne.. das wasser war echt lau warm schätze weit über 20 grad, de köder waren lauwarm nach kurzer zeit, aber sonst wars ganz schön gewesen =)


----------



## Udo561 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Angie,
schade , hätte euch so sehr mal einen geilen Zanderansitz gegönnt .
Die Zander sind aber da , Kollege von mir kam gestern Abend noch bei mir an und hat mir ein paar Bilder gezeigt , in der letzten Nacht 6 Zander , keiner kleiner als 65 cm.
Ja , Wasser hat 24,5 Grad , war aber schon bedeutend wärmer , daran liegt es nicht ;-)
Ach , wird schon werden , nur nicht aufgeben.

So , bin dann auch mal wieder am Wasser , bis später mal ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

werde die Woche mal wieder raus machen.


----------



## Udo561 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
gerade war geil auf der Maas , kein Wind , keine Wellen , keine Strömung , die Maas sah aus wie ein See.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> gerade war geil auf der Maas , kein Wind , keine Wellen , keine Strömung , die Maas sah aus wie ein See.
> Gruß Udo


 Und Fisch????????????


----------



## Udo561 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Und Fisch????????????



Ich sach doch , die letzten Tage läuft es wieder :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wie sieht es mit Gummi auf Zander bei dir aus.In Roermond muß mann richtig dafür arbeiten.Auf KöFi läuft es sehr gut.


----------



## theundertaker (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich bin zu blöd...ich versuchs auch oft mit KöFi und Wobbler...blabliblubb...aber die Fische nehmen wahrscheinlich Reißaus, wenn ich am Wasser bin... 

Kleine Barsche krieg ich auch...für mehr reichts nicht...muss ich halt bis Herbst warten...


----------



## koenig100 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*





*eins meiner exemplare von gestern am see !! |wavey:
@ theundertaker, in der ruhe liegt die kraft !! habe die letzten wochen auch an mich gezweifelt, aber man muß halt die ruhe bewahren und sich auch eingestehen, das es einfach nur zu warm ist....!!! und ich geh eh nur auf grund, da ich krankheitsbedingt (rücken ) nicht länger wie 30 min. spinnen kann. habe auch nicht das privileg mit nem boot raus zu fahren :-( es sei denn, udo lädt mich mal ein !! 
gruß many *


----------



## Udo561 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 140386
> 
> 
> *eins meiner exemplare von gestern am see !! |wavey:*


Hi Many,
nicht der größte , aber immerhin endlich mal Zander #6
Hier bei uns läuft es auch ganz gut , aber viel besser auf Köderfisch als auf Gummi.
Den köderfisch wirft man aus und binnen ein paar Minuten kommt schon ein Biss.
Beim Gummifisch , egal welche farbe, Form oder Größe  muss man fast 50 Würfe machen bis ein Biss erfolgt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 140386
> 
> 
> *eins meiner exemplare von gestern am see !! |wavey:*
> ...


 Petri und in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ich bin zu blöd...ich versuchs auch oft mit KöFi und Wobbler...blabliblubb...aber die Fische nehmen wahrscheinlich Reißaus, wenn ich am Wasser bin...
> 
> Kleine Barsche krieg ich auch...für mehr reichts nicht...muss ich halt bis Herbst warten...


 Denke immer dran die Stellen im Juni müssen jetzt nichts mehr bringen,du mußt jetzt tiefer gehen so bei 5-8m .Das Wasser ist zu warm.


----------



## Udo561 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas,
das hat mit blöde nichts zu tun , sonst würden einige typen die ich kenne keinen einzigen Fisch fangen dürfen :q

Zander steht bei uns an der tiefsten Stelle in der Maas , direkt  unterhalb der Kante zur Fahrrinne.
Da ist es bei uns so gut 5 Meter und nur da habe ich Zanderbisse.
Bei Hechten sieht das anders aus , die stehen hier bei mir zumindest im  Kraut , dicken Blinker durchziehen dann klappt das schon.

Was ich allerdings festgestellt habe , weder Zander noch Hecht beisst  wenn auf dem Wasser zu viel los ist .
Im Moment ist hier bei uns die Hölle los , Wasserski und Boote bis weit nach 21  Uhr und das möglichst nahe am Ufer , Hecht zu fangen ist dann  ausgeschlossen.
Wollte gerade nochmal raus , war mir noch viel zu voll auf der Maas , hat dann echt keinen Zweck.

Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petri Many...man erkennt auch die Stelle gut im Hintergrund  Da habe ich die letzte Zeit auch schon mal versucht mit KöFi Zander zu fangen...hab keine Bisse bekommen....vielleicht sollte ich auch mal genau da an der Stelle reinwerfen, wo du stehst...ich angle immer n Stück weiter links...und du hast eventuell da drüben ne Kante oder sowas...naja, mal schauen...

Am WE werd ich wohl mal friedfischeln gehen, da ich noch so viel Futtergelumpe im Keller habe und endlich mal n Fisch an der Angel brauche 

Euch weiter viel Erfolg...


----------



## koenig100 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*kannste dich mit meinem sohn (niko) zusammen tun auf friedfisch. karpfen angeln ist sein leben, daher nenne ich ihn nur noch "karpfentoni !!!  ps: soviele gute stellen in und um roermond kenne ich auch nicht, da ich ja noch nicht so lange dort angel. bin daher bis jetzt nur in der gegend von den asselter plaasen und rechts von der brücke in roermond. 
gruß many 
*


----------



## theundertaker (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Den Zander auf dem Bild haste eindeutig an der erstgenannten Stelle gefangen...hab da auch schon paar Zander gefangen...aber dieses Jahr ist der Wurm drin...aber macht ja nüx...versuchen wirs halt weiter...irgendwann kommt schon wieder der Biss 

Ich freu mich schon auf den Herbst...da fang ich mir wieder paar Ü40er Bärschlis...das macht Fuuuuun 

Karpfen hab ich noch keinen gefangen...nur früher mal mit meinem Dad zusammen...irgendwas wird aber schon beißen...hab aber schon ne Menge richtig dicke Karpfen um Roermond schwimmen sehen...das waren Klopper... =)


----------



## Udo561 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich war heute früh auch auf der Maas , in der Hoffnung das es früh morgens läuft , nix , keinen Biss.
Leider sind hier die beiden letzten Tage Unmengen an Urlaubern angekommen , unser CP ist zu 100% belegt.
Tagsüber ist hier auf dem Wasser die Hölle los  , da ist an angeln nicht zu denken , selbst abends bis zu Dunkelheit sind die Irren mit Wasserski oder Wakeboard unterwegs .
Durch die Wellenbewegung bemerkt man kaum einen Biss und die Fische verziehen sich.
Da habt ihr es in Roermond besser ,ihr habt 20 mal soviel Wasserfläche wie hier am Leukermeer. 
Also hoffen wir mal auf Ende August , dann wird es hier wieder bedeutend ruhiger werden und man fängt auch wieder wie gewohnt Zander.
Gruß Udo


----------



## djemc (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

war auch 2 tage da auf der zunge und hab nur 2 aale gefangen natürlich habe ich die wieder rein getan naja sehr schwach momentan da


----------



## joeundangel (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin Moin,
Ich war am Sonntag wie geplant auf dem Zuidplas.
Aber gar nichts ,leider! Ich habe den halben See abgefahren, auch mal geschleppt.
Wenn ich höre das die Fische 5 - 8 Meter tief sitzen, war es kein Wunder das ich keinen Biss hatte. Ich dachte schon im See sind keine Fische |uhoh:
Ich muß mich mehr mit der Materie beschäftigen, wenn ich nur  mehr Zeit hätte #d
Ich werde es die nächsten Tage noch einmal versuchen.
Bis dahin petri


----------



## BSZocher (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> .... besser ,ihr habt 20 mal soviel Wasserfläche wie hier am Leukermeer.....




...und 100 Mal so viele Boote.
Am Schlimmsten sind die "Schei..hausfliegen" auch Jetski und/oder Wassermoppeds genannt.

Schwirren die ganze Zeit rum und rum und rum und rum und rum.....

Bis die gr. Klatsche kommt.... |bigeyes

Einziges Problem ist, dass man die Flecken von denen so schlecht vom Rumpf bekommt :q


----------



## Udo561 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Am Schlimmsten sind die "Schei..hausfliegen" auch Jetski und/oder Wassermoppeds genannt.
> Schwirren die ganze Zeit rum und rum und rum und rum und rum.....



Hi,
besonnders schlimm wenn man vor Anker liegt , die Freundin sich oben ohne am Sonnen ist und man ein wenig Spinnfischen will.
Die Irren haben dann nichts besseres zu tun als im Abstand von 10 Metern am Boot vorbei zu fahren damit sie auch alles sehen können , aber nicht nur einmal , nee , im Minutentakt.
Wie die kleinen kinder die zum ersten mal ne halbnackte Frau sehen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## BSZocher (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> ...
> Wie die kleinen kinder die zum ersten mal ne halbnackte Frau sehen
> Gruß Udo



Richtig!
Wie ne Horde frühpubertierende Halbstarke mit 3 Haaren am Sa.... *räusper  ...auf dem Hühnerbrüstchen. :q


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das ist das schöne an und um Roermond man kann sich sowohl mit dem Boot als auch zu Land ungestört zurückziehen.


----------



## koenig100 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> besonnders schlimm wenn man vor Anker liegt , die Freundin sich oben ohne am Sonnen ist und man ein wenig Spinnfischen will.
> Die Irren haben dann nichts besseres zu tun als im Abstand von 10 Metern am Boot vorbei zu fahren damit sie auch alles sehen können , aber nicht nur einmal , nee , im Minutentakt.
> Wie die kleinen kinder die zum ersten mal ne halbnackte Frau sehen
> Gruß Udo



udoooo, ich auch mal gucken will....!!! 
gr. many


----------



## Udo561 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> udoooo, ich auch mal gucken will....!!!
> gr. many



Hi,
ok , ich riskiere mal ne Verwarnung , ob wohl auf den Bildern ja nix zu sehen ist was man in keiner Zeitung , im TV oder am Strand sieht 
Gruß Udo


----------



## BSZocher (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*UDO*

JA wie kannst du nur dieses vor 22:00 Uhr "ausstrahlen" :q

EDIT:
Wenn das jetzt ne Dia-show wird hol ich mir noch nen Kaffee....


----------



## koenig100 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ok , ich riskiere mal ne Verwarnung , ob wohl auf den Bildern ja nix zu sehen ist was man in keiner Zeitung , im TV oder am Strand sieht
> Gruß Udo
> 
> ...


----------



## Udo561 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Manny,
du machst da Witze drüber , ist aber wirklich ärgerlich .
Ich habe ja immer die Angel dabei , egal wo wir gerade unterwegs sind ,  aber so richtig angeln kann man(n) kaum wenn man ne Frau oder zwei mit  auf dem Boot hat.
Wie die bekloppten , die fahren 100 Meter drehen wieder um und so geht das dann die ganze Zeit.
Aber mittlerweile hat man sich darn gewöhnt und  fährt zum angeln nur noch früh morgens oder spät abends raus ,  ohne Weiber.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
wollte heute Abend eigendlich mit Michael ne Runde angeln , der hat aber wirklich nur Pech.
Heute ist ihm einer aufgefahren , ihm ist nichts passiert , aber muss erst mal sein Auto in die Werkstatt bringen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## MissZander (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo du hast nicht nur 2 schlagfertige argumente mit an board sondern gleich 4 :m oder besser gesagt haste 2 Frauen


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo jetzt verstehe ich warum du alle nach Roermond schickst bei den Bildern,naja wir gehen Donnerstag raus ein paar Zander ärgern.


----------



## Udo561 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
na ja , mit 2 Frauen kann man(n) verdammt viel Spaß haben , aber eben  nicht beim angeln.
Hat alles Vor und Nachteile.
Fest zusammen bin ich aber nur mit meiner Dauerverlobten und das schon über 12 Jahre #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ,
so , gleich mal mit dem Boot raus .
Sieht hier etwas nach Regen aus , will mal hoffen das wir kein Gewitter bekommen.
Wünsche einen schönen erfolgreichen Tag.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Udo: Wenn das mal nicht Haue von den zwei hübschen Frauchen gibt  Du hast da aber echt zwei super Kaliber an Board... XD Jetzt musst du nur noch erklären, warum die anderen Boote immer vorbeifahren...ich würde doch nicht vorbeifahren, sondern direkt einen Meter neben dir ankern und dir Petri Heil wünschen XDXD


----------



## BSZocher (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> ...ich würde doch nicht vorbeifahren, sondern direkt einen Meter neben dir ankern und dir Petri Heil wünschen XDXD



Idee ist ja nicht schlecht .... nur beim Falschen kommt dann mal eben ein 180g Jerkbait Horizontal "gefischt" auf dich zu .... sonst sind die Dinger ja zu nix zu gebrauchen  :q

Spaß beiseite:
Meine Frau hat es aufgegeben mit der Sache "Oben ohne in Ruhe" ...
Einfach zu viele "Kinder" auf dem Wasser.
Wenn dann geht es direkt zu einem FKK-Strand .... da ist dann mehr Ruhe als man sich vorstellt. :m


----------



## theundertaker (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen...ist doch klar, dass auf den viel befahrenen Seen die Lustmolche einen Blick erhaschen wollen...

Oben ohne macht eigentlich eher auf Seen Sinn, die fast nicht befahren werden, damit man etwas Ruhe hat...

@Udo: Ist deine Tochter schon vergeben *frechgrins*

Ich bin am We wahrscheinlich mal wieder ne Runde angeln...soll zwar nicht das beste Wetterchen sein, aber wozu gibts große Angelschirme...


----------



## Udo561 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> @Udo: Ist deine Tochter schon vergeben *frechgrins*



Hi,
isch habe gar keine Tochter :q

Wäre zu schön wenn wir hier einen FKK Strand hätten #6
Aber leider gib et dat hier nicht , aber mit dem Boot findet man ja noch einsame Plätze , die sind allerdings irgendwie nie gut zum angeln 

ich hatte gerade u.a. einen Babyhecht , der kleineste von mir überhaupt gefangene , stolze 41 cm 

Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Meinst du "einsame Plätze" oder "eingesam** Plätze" ??


----------



## Udo561 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
die letzteren sind hier auch zu finden , allerdings an Land 
Daher ziehen wir das Boot vor , dann ist das beim Putzen ein Abwasch :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Muahahahaha  Ich glaube, wir sollte das Thema wechseln... =) Wer ist eigentlich die zweite Frau auf dem Bild, die nicht deine Dauerverlobte ist?


----------



## Udo561 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
so , bin wieder im Lande ;-)
Habe meine große Deutschlandtour hinter mir.
Alles erledigt und nun kann ich mich wieder voll aufs angeln konzentrieren ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ,
komme gerade vom Wasser , war nicht soooo toll , aber die kleineren Hechte hatten Hunger ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
hier steht etwas nettes zum Welsvorkommen in NL , einfach ein wenig runterscrollen.
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm

Und hier könnt ihr eure Welsfänge melden , je mehr gemeldet werden je ehr besteht die Chance das man in Zukunft auch in NL legal auf Wels angeln darf.

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/sportvissers/vangstenregistratie/?page=meerval_meldpunt


----------



## fishcatcher (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Leute,
wer ist morgen alles auf dem Wasser ? Wir sind morgen mit dem Boot unterwegs.

Gruß fishcatcher


----------



## BSZocher (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Werd wohl auch ein wenig rumdümpeln ..... #h


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey ich bin eben nach Hause gekommen fahr aber am Sonntag wieder rauf. Beim Nachtangeln mit dem Boot d.h. die ganze Nacht durchschleppen mit 19cm Wobblern. Erstmal mein Freund ein 68Zander Ich dann am nächsten Morgen nen 70+Wasller und spät am Morgen einen 1,60m Waller. Das beste war erst bei mir hat er gebissen dann bei meinem Freund also wir haben den Zusammen gedrillt. Mein Freund hat die Fotos und das Video also das kann noch was dauern bis die hier drinn sind, aber es wird mit sicherheit noch ein Bericht geben. Apro pro Wels der Type da auf der Seite, die er Udo hier verlinkthat heißt Noud und ich war schon öfters mit ihm angeln, aber meistens nur auf Rapfen, aber der macht öfters so Fänge.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Waren heute draußen Hecht und Zander läuft.


----------



## fishcatcher (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
das hört sich ja gut an. Mein Kumpel hat abgesagt, dann muss ich wohl alleine morgen mein Glück versuchen.

Gruß fishcatcher


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



fishcatcher schrieb:


> Hi,
> das hört sich ja gut an. Mein Kumpel hat abgesagt, dann muss ich wohl alleine morgen mein Glück versuchen.
> 
> Gruß fishcatcher


 
Dann mal Petri für morgen.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Sonntag geh ich wieder auf die großen xD


----------



## fishcatcher (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jo vielen Dank.

Gruß fishcatcher


----------



## Udo561 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Waren heute draußen Hecht und Zander läuft.



Hi,
wie sieht bei euch die Wassertemperatur aus ?
Die Maas hat bei uns noch 23,8 , das sind gut 2 Grad weniger als letzte Woche.
Hecht ist gelaufen , Zander leider nicht 
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie sieht bei euch die Wassertemperatur aus ?
> Die Maas hat bei uns noch 23,8 , das sind gut 2 Grad weniger als letzte Woche.
> Hecht ist gelaufen , Zander leider nicht
> Gruß Udo



*dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, werde morgen auch wieder mein glück versuchen.  war auf deinem link udo, schon unglaublich was da abgeht bei den kontrollen. aber meiner meinung nach, müßten die noch viel mehr kontrollieren !!! hatte vor 2 wochen beobachtet, wie 2 edit by mod abends um 22h ihr boot fertig machten um auf den seen zu angeln, trotz nachtangelverbot....!!! |gr: an einer angelstelle, hatten sie direkt die fische entschuppt, unglaublich aber wahr !!! diese edit by mod machen uns doch alles kaputt....!!! gr. many *


----------



## Udo561 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
Wenn man hier bei uns am Ufer irgendwo eine erlöschene Feuerstelle sieht dann auch gleich ein paar Meter weiter Fischschuppen.
Was gefangen wird landet oft direkt im Topf.
Na ja , ist leider nichts neues , die Behörden kontrolieren schon sehr häufig , aber alle erwischen sie leider nicht.

War eben auch schon wieder draußen , war verdammt frisch auf dem Boot, aber den Fischen gefällt die Abkühlung wohl 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So , bin auch mal wieder auf dem Wasser , ein wenig Hechte ärgern.
Wünsche euch viel Erfolg und einen schönen Tag,
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*Hallo koenig100,

Sie haben im Forum Anglerboard.de eine Verwarnung erhalten* *

Grund:* EDIT by Mod*
--------------

diesen eintrag hatte ich vom herrn leguan8....!!!

hör mal gut zu leguan8, 

1. ich kann nur das äußern was ich gesehen habe !!! und anstatt russen, hätten das genauso 2 herren anderer nationalität sein können. fakt ist, das man "bewußt" gegen alle "regeln" verstößt !!! keine ahnung was bei euch in diepholz (kr. bremen) abgeht, aber wir haben nun mal das große problem hier an der maas mit den osteuropäern, wo ganze kanäle bandenmäßig leergefischt werden...!!! und da erzählt der mir einen von "nettiquette" !!! unfaßbar !! 

2.  habe ich niemanden persöhnlich, weder noch eine nationalität angesprochen mit "schmarotzern". man sollte dann auch schon richtig lesen !!! desweiteren frage ich mich ernsthaft, in welchem angleboard ich hier gelandet bin, wenn man solche probleme noch nicht einmal in aller deutlichkeit ansprechen kann !!! ich denke, das oben genannter ausdruck, noch viel zu milde ist. aber anscheinend werden die schwarzangler und diejenigen, die untermaßige fische oder auch zuviele fische fangen usw. usw., noch in watte gelegt !!!

3. bevor man in irgendeiner form der meinung ist, "verwahrnungspunkte" zu vergeben, sollte man diesen erstmal persöhnlich kontaktieren und sich nicht so wichtig tun !!!
jedenfalls habe ich es so gelernt, sprich "ettiquette" !!!

gr. many  
*


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie sieht bei euch die Wassertemperatur aus ?
> Die Maas hat bei uns noch 23,8 , das sind gut 2 Grad weniger als letzte Woche.
> Hecht ist gelaufen , Zander leider nicht
> Gruß Udo


 Udo wir haben 23,1 und durch das Wochenende wird sie noch "kälter".


----------



## Udo561 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ist wirklich schade was hier abgeht.
Im NL Bereich wird bald überhaupt nichts mehr los sein.
Dann kommen nur noch Fragen von den neuen und wer antwortet , die 3 -5 User die übrig sind , toll 
Gruß udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin Jungs,
schön, dass die Fische endlich wieder so wollen, wie die Angler 
Bei uns am See hinterm Ferienhaus wollen leider nur die kleinen Barsche so, wie ich das will, aber ich werde es wohl heute abend mal auf Zander und Aal versuchen...

Wird jetzt hier jeder rausgeschmissen? Udo, du hast Glück, dass die Mods nur auf das Schaluchboot geguckt haben 

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## nightcatcher (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

ich war vom letzten Sonntag bis gestern in Roermond angeln, leider lief ausser 2 Hechten ( 68m / 92w ) Zandermässig rein garnichts.
Ich muss schon dem angesprochenem Thema oben zustimmen, es sind zahlenmässig schon definitiv mehr osteuropäer anzufinden, selten aber sind es auch schmutzfinke oder schwarzangler, soweit ich das beurteilen konnte, es ist auf beiden seiten sehr ausgeglichen imo.
Am Donnerstag war ich mit dem Boot raus Richtung Willem im Ladehafen, selbst da ging Fischtechnisch gesehen kaum was, ob dropshot, köfi, wobbler - ich bin der Meinung das das gebiet einfach leergefischt ist, bzw. einfach überfischt, die seen sind alle verkrautet und hot spots gibt es kaum noch, der einzige der mir adhoc einfällt ist die kanaleinfahrt am ölwerk, wo man 1.5km durch die schafsweide laufen muss um die stelle zu erreichen, leider wusste ich nicht ob dort nun nachtangeln erlaubt ist oder nicht, deshalb habe ich die stelle nur tagsüber mit dropshot befischt, wundersamerweise hatte ich selbst von den kleinen, am Ufer stehenden barschen nicht mal nachläufer, obwohl ich diese Stelle für recht fängig einstufen würde, vielleicht lags an den ködern, hatte es aufgrund des trüben wassers und der relativ hohen Strömung durch Schleusenöffnung und kanal mit dunkleren Ködern bzw. braun/rot versucht, die in der Grösse zwischen 7-14cm lagen, konnte aber nichts an bissen verbuchen, obwohl ich mit sehr feinem Gerät zugange war ( 12er dyneema an 18er flourocarbon mit einem 20er ösenwirbelchen und 4/0 gamakatsu offsets, ködertiefe zwischen 50 und 30 ~ + cormoran bullfighter 270)
Ich denke das ich am nächsten Wochenende den zulauf in Asselt befischen werde und eventuell noch in den ölhafen reinfahre um da mal ein wenig vertikal zu fischen.

Imho sind alle leicht begehbaren / erreichbaren angelstellen nicht mehr zu empfehlen, die Maas an der kleinen Brücke bei DeWeert , wo man die landzunge zwischen Donkernack und Maas begehen kann ist vor 10 Jahren wirklich noch ganz okay gewesen, heute habe ich das gefühl das Tageszeit und köder egal sind und es wirklich nur noch Lotto ist, ob ich dem Fisch die option vor die Nase lege oder eben einfach nur meine köder bade.
Alles in allem bin ich trotz meiner beiden fänge ( selbstredend c&r auch ohne entnahmeverbot) sehr sehr enttäuscht von den letzten Tagen und überlege, ob das mein letztes Jahr in der Gegend war :/

grüsse


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist wirklich schade was hier abgeht.
> Im NL Bereich wird bald überhaupt nichts mehr los sein.
> Dann kommen nur noch Fragen von den neuen und wer antwortet , die 3 -5 User die übrig sind , toll
> Gruß udo


 Da stimme ich dir zu, es ist nicht mehr schön hier.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ nightcatcher
Du mußt jetzt anders angeln Grund dafür sind die hohen Wassertemperaturen. Sie stehen so tief und kommen an deine Hot Spots erst in den Morgenstunden.


----------



## krauthi (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

|kopfkrat woran das wohl liegen mag ????


----------



## Udo561 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



nightcatcher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich war vom letzten Sonntag bis gestern in Roermond angeln, leider lief ausser 2 Hechten ( 68m / 92w ) Zandermässig rein garnichts.
> grüsse



Hi,
willkommen im Forum,
sein froh das du Hechte gefangen hast , bis vor ein paar Tagen herrschte Beißflaute , da lief überhaupt nichts.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Bei uns am See hinterm Ferienhaus wollen leider nur die kleinen Barsche so, wie ich das will, aber ich werde es wohl heute abend mal auf Zander und Aal versuchen...
> Grüße
> Jonas



Hi,
ach der Jonas hat Internet im Ferienhaus 
Wo biste überhaupt ?
Kleine Fische fangen kann ich auch gut , hatte heute einige Hechte , alles Baby´s um die 35-42 cm :q
Dann mal viel Glück , fang dir vorher ein paar Köderfische #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## nightcatcher (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das grundlegende Problem ist hier einfach, das ich zu den Morgenstunden oder eben Abendstunden vom Ufer aus angeln möchte^^
Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, wie Tief die Maas da ist, alse auf der "Wooncenter" Seite, falls du weisst wo ich meine, ich glaube das die Fahrrinne auch nicht mehr als 8-10Mtr. hat. Hier mal ein Bildchen, sehr unprofessionell, aber es sollte reichen^^

Also : ich glaube das die Rote Linie nicht mehr als 8M maximal hat, lediglich der grüne Bereich ist hier ein klein wenig tiefer, vermutlich bis zu 17M denke ich mal und auch nur auf diesem Stück...

Zusätzlich merke ich an, das diese Stelle nicht mein HotSpot ist, sondern lediglich aufgrund meiner "fäule" der Standardangelplatz ist weil ich selten lust habe alles mitzuschleppen, da ich vom camping aus immer zu fuss unterwegs bin^^

Die Kanalstelle halte ich demnach für den einzigen Hotspot bzw. der Schleusenauslauf am Ende der Landzunge zum Ölwerk hin evtl auch noch.

Zu den Temperaturen , ich bin auch der Meinung das der Zielfisch tiefer steht, deshalb habe ich ca. 15-25M vom Ufer aus geshotted um auch die tieferen gegenden abzugrasen, es kam leider nicht viel bei rum.
Ich habe auf Seite 230 gelesen das der Wallerbestand wohl auch zum Nachteil geworden ist, da ich in dem Thema aber nicht wirklich ausreichend bewandert bin, glaube ich nicht das eine Fischart eine Andere vollständig minimieren könnte, da der Lebensraum schliesslich nicht auf einen kleinen Tümpel begrenzt ist.
Wie gesagt, ich plane am nächsten Wochenende nochmal eine Tour ( dieses mal alleine ) und dann werd ich auch mal ein bisschen mehr ruhe finden um die vorlieben der doch recht beissfaulen Zander auszumachen 

grüsse


----------



## nightcatcher (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

da der edit nicht geht poste ich die grafik dazu, sorry für den doppelpost  in dem sinne :


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Die rote Linie ist eher flacher. Also so etwa 3-5m. Die grünen Linien habe ich selbst noch nicht abgefahren mit dem boot, aber ich habe gehört da ist es so 9m tief oder sogar noch tiefer.


----------



## Udo561 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich bin in Roermond nicht unterwegs , aber hier bei mir ist die Fahrrinne um die 5-6 Meter tief , je nach Wasserstand.
Und die letzten Zander die ich fangen konnte standen alle unterhalb der Kante zur Fahrrinne.
Also bei gut 5 Meter , oberhalb würde ich es bei einer Wassertemperatur von über 23 Grad auch nicht versuchen , hat echt keinen Zweck.
Zudem gehen die Zander zur Zeit viel besser auf Köderfisch als auf Gummi , was auch sehr ungewöhnlich ist.
Gummi war bei mir bisher immer der Topköder .
Gruß Udo


----------



## nightcatcher (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Die rote Linie ist eher flacher. Also so etwa 3-5m. Die grünen Linien habe ich selbst noch nicht abgefahren mit dem boot, aber ich habe gehört da ist es so 9m tief oder sogar noch tiefer.




genau, ich denke das es was damit zu tuen haben könnte das dort die "tanker" wenden um zur schleuse ins ladebacken zu kommen und andersrum ebenso.

dort habe ich gefühlte 3 tage mit 20g wurfgewicht rumprobiert, langsame + schnelle führung, hüpfende und schleifende , aber wie gesagt, es war generell zu warm, erst mittwoch nacht kam ein bisschen abkühlung ( spürbare )
was ich wohl noch da versuchen werde - aufgrund der wassertiefe werde ich das vorfach auf ca 2.2M binden insgesamt sodass der köder in ~ 1M über dem grund schweben kann, bisher waren es wie erwähnt maximal 50cm zum grund hin.


----------



## BSZocher (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Die rote Linie ist eher flacher. Also so etwa 3-5m. Die grünen Linien habe ich selbst noch nicht abgefahren mit dem boot, aber ich habe gehört da ist es so 9m tief oder sogar noch tiefer.



8,2 - 8,9m je nach Wasserstand und dann ist dort in diesem Bereich ende. Tiefer ist dort nicht und 17m hat es in R'mond auf der ganzen Maas nicht. |wavey:


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



nightcatcher schrieb:


> da der edit nicht geht poste ich die grafik dazu, sorry für den doppelpost in dem sinne :


 Sieht schlecht da aus vom Ufer mit dem Boot kommst du da an ein paar Löcher oder an die Brücke da geht noch was


----------



## Udo561 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ many

Hast du mir deine eMail in der PN nicht angegeben oder ist die aus welchem Grund auch immer verschwunden??
Wollte dir gerade eine PN schreiben , aber das geht ja auch nicht mehr.
Ich bin zu erreichen unter ......................................
Gruß Udo


----------



## nightcatcher (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



BSZocher schrieb:


> 8,2 - 8,9m je nach Wasserstand und dann ist dort in diesem Bereich ende. Tiefer ist dort nicht und 17m hat es in R'mond auf der ganzen Maas nicht. |wavey:



Das ist ja schonmal eine sehr gute Information - Weisst du in etwa, wie weit diese 8-9M von der Uferkante entfernt sind? 
Ich kann hier nur Vage vermuten das es vom Ufer aus  ~ 15M sein sollten?!
Ich bin am letzten Donnerstag mit dem Boot in den Ladehafen rein, leider alles ohne elektronische Hilfen  Auch hier vermute ich zwischen Spundwand L. u R. in etwa die selben Tiefen, dazwischen sind immer wieder Uferkanten die mE. mit normaler Tendenz auf die 8-10M abfallen - aber immerhin besser sein sollten als die auf dem Bild zu sehende Landzunge.

Was mir grad noch einfällt - die Maas ist ja abgesperrt zur "Hinteren" Seite mit diesen Gelben bojen, weiss man ob das Angeln in diesem Bereich von der anderen Seite erlaubt ist?
Würde diese Ecke auch gern mal abgrasen 

grüsse


----------



## BSZocher (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



nightcatcher schrieb:


> ....Ich bin am letzten Donnerstag mit dem Boot in den Ladehafen rein, leider alles ohne elektronische Hilfen  Auch hier vermute ich zwischen Spundwand L. u R. in etwa die selben Tiefen, ...




Moin!
Nee nee weit gefehlt..Rest per PN |wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Torsten,
wie sah es heute bei dir aus ?

Hatte wieder einige Hechte , aber wieder nur alles kleinere , die großen wollen einfach nicht gefunden werden.
Zander steht bei uns trotz sinkender Wassertemperatur immer noch tief , beissen aber nun auch wieder auf Gummifisch.
Ich will mal hoffen das es so bleibt , Dienstag kommt mein Sohn für ne Woche vorbei , da werden wir wohl jeden Tag einige Stunden mit dem Boot unterwegs sein.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Torsten,
> wie sah es heute bei dir aus ?
> 
> Hatte wieder einige Hechte , aber wieder nur alles kleinere , die großen wollen einfach nicht gefunden werden.
> ...


 Hallo Udo
 War heute nicht draußen fahre morgen am Wochenende und Ferien ist mir zu viel Betrieb.
Aber bei der Abkühlung wird  richtig was gehen.
Haben uns einiges vorgenommen die Maas hat fast keine Strömung.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ach der Jonas hat Internet im Ferienhaus
> Wo biste überhaupt ?
> Kleine Fische fangen kann ich auch gut , hatte heute einige Hechte , alles Baby´s um die 35-42 cm :q
> ...



Moin,
klar, ich sitz grad mit Vadders Laptop am Lagerfeuer  
Wir sind in der Nähe von Lübeck in Kreuzkamp  
-ist echt toll hier, nur die Fische wollen nicht beissen... gesehen hab ich aber schon einen Karpfen von ca. 20 pfd... naja, den krieg ich schon noch:m

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Udo561 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Jonas,
sieht doch gut aus , das mit den Karpfen wird schon klappen .
Wenn nicht fährste eben zum Forellenpuff ;-)
Viel Spaß noch im Urlaub,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> War heute nicht draußen fahre morgen am Wochenende und Ferien ist mir zu viel Betrieb.
> Aber bei der Abkühlung wird  richtig was gehen.
> Haben uns einiges vorgenommen die Maas hat fast keine Strömung.



Hi,
ja , hier war auch die Hölle los , aber das Wetter kam uns Anglern ja entgegen , es waren nicht so viele Boot auf dem Wasser wie letztes Wochenende.
Morgen früh gehts gehts erst mal auf Karpfen , morgen Abend bin ich dann wieder mit dem Boot raus.
Es treibt aber verdammt viel Gras und Kraut die Maas runter , Schleppangeln ist kaum möglich ohne das alle paar Minuten was im Wobbler hängt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Denke mal das sich das mit dem Gras an der Oberfläche bis morgen erledigt hat,hoffe ich.
Bin eigentlich ganz zuversichtlich.
Wünsche dir für morgen Petri.


----------



## Udo561 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja , von Montag bis Freitag Mittag ist eh die besste Zeit zum angeln , ist schon wahnsinn was an den Wochenenden los ist , egal ob auf oder am Wasser.
Dazu am bessten schlechts Wetter , hält die "nur" Bootsfahrer davon ab rauszufahren ;-))
Dir auch viel Glück , obwohl , es läuft ja nicht schlecht im Moment ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ,
wünsche euch einen wunderschönen guten Morgen , welch herrliches Angelwetter 
Ich mache mich denn auch mal auf den Weg ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin...das stimmt...Wetter ist cool zum angeln...viel Erfolg Udo!

Juhuuu...ich hab Aland Nr. 3 am Samstag erwischt  viel ging tagsüber aber nicht...

Am kommenden Wochenende werd ich mal wieder Barsche zuppeln...vielleicht lässt sich ja diesmal ein etwas größerer blicken...und Aland Nr. 4 wartet auf mich XD


----------



## BSZocher (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> ....
> Juhuuu...ich hab Aland Nr. 3 am Samstag erwischt  viel ging tagsüber aber nicht...



Moin!
Petri......worauf hast du gefangen?
Ein Bekannter stellt den Alanden und Döbeln in R'mond mit der Fliege nach. Hat gute Erfolge dabei. Büsche mit dem Boot anfahren und die Fliege schön unter die Büsche.......

Mir haben diese Fische zu wenig Zähne :q


----------



## theundertaker (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Op Würmsche han i den jefange....


----------



## dc1981 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

sodele,

am samstag von ca 10-22.30uhr angeln gewesen.
tagsüber einen aland und ein paar barsche.

dann ab ca 20uhr jede menge rotaugen und rotfedern an der feederrute. war schon lustig:vik:. die bissen im 2-5min:q takt.
hab nicht gezählt wie viele es am ende waren. waren aber genug.


----------



## Udo561 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
hier hat es gerade verdammt kräftig geregnet , kommt den Fischen ja nur zu Gute.
Jetzt haben wir wieder das schönste Wetter , dann muss ich wohl nochmal die Rute schwingen ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*ich bin wieder hier, in meinem revier, war nie wirklich weg.....!!! :vik:*


----------



## Udo561 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Willkommen zurück Many  #6 ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

war früh draußen auf der Maas, Barsch läuft gut Zander steht tief aber geht.


----------



## DerDicke (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo ertsmal in die Runde,

wie ich sehe herrscht hier ja ein kontinuierlicher Austausch an Informationen was die Maas betrifft... super!
Ich habe früher selber sehr viel geangelt und wollte nun endlich wieder anfangen und hab mir mal die Maas ausgesucht da es hier nicht unbedingt notwendig ist 200 Euro Aufnahmegebühr für einen Angelverein zu bezahlen... Jetzt muss ich zugeben das ich eigentlich mein Lebenlang eher den KArpfen nachgestellt habe und hier eigentlich nur "Udo" zu rate ziehen kann... zumindest was ich so aus den Kommentaren so mitbekommen habe. Nichts desto trotz will ich es auch auf Raubfisch versuchen und vor allem auch meine beiden Kollegen ...

Worum es geht ist follgendes:
ich will schon versuchen wieder regelmäßig ans Wasser zu kommen und auch hier regelmäßig berrichten. Will eher von der Belgischen Seite die Maas befischen und zwar so zwischen Maaseik und Wessem. Mal mit mal ohne Boot mal auf Karpfen mal auf Raubfisch.

Hat jmd von euch schon erfahrung in diesem Berreich der Maas? Mein Kumpel und ich fahren jedenfalls von Mittwoch bis Sonntag jetzt erstmal los und suchen uns ein schönes Plätzchen am Ufer wo wir einfach mal ALLES ausprobieren wollen... 

Falls jmd noch nen schnellen Tip hat währe cool 

Danke schonmal im voraus...


----------



## Udo561 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
beim Raubfisch hast du weitaus bessere Chancen als bei den Karpfen , zumindest was die Maas betrifft.
An Karpfen schwimmt so einiges in der Maas , aber ohne anfüttern lohnt sich kein Ansitz.
Wenn man mit dem Boot unterwegs ist sieht man häufig kleinere Trupps von Karpfen in ruhigen Gewässerabschnitten stehen , darunter auch ü 20 Pfünder.
Wenn du irgendwo eine ruhige Ecke mit Schilf im Wasser oder einige Seerosenfelder findest solltest du da mal 3-4 Tage anfüttern und dann einfach hoffen das die Karpfen deinen Futterplatz annehmen.

Raubfisch ist ja nicht schwer zu fangen , zumindest Barsche , aber Hecht und Zander laufen ja zur Zeit auch ganz gut.
Allerdings steht der Zander immer noch sehr tief , hier bei mir um die 5 Meter , Hecht steht im Kraut , allerdings sehr viele kleinere.

Leider kenne ich deine Ecke nicht , könnte dir sonst einige Spots nennen .

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
hat jemand von Michael was gehört ?
Hatte ihm die Tage ne Mail geschrieben aber noch keine Rückantwort erhalten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat jemand von Michael was gehört ?
> Hatte ihm die Tage ne Mail geschrieben aber noch keine Rückantwort erhalten.
> Gruß Udo


 Hat sich noch nicht gemeldet


----------



## DerDicke (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Udo.. Wir kommen aus Aachen und ich habe mir mal über Google earth ein paar schöne Stellen rausgesucht... hauptaugenmerk auf die Ecken an denen es in einen Baggersee reingeht... mal sehen was sich tut man kann ja alles mal ausprobieren ...

Werde dann mal Berrichen wie und wo es denn dann war...

greetz


----------



## Udo561 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen zusammen ,
wir ( Sohnemann & ich ) werden jetzt erst mal Karpfen ärgern , Papa muss den Kleinen nur noch wecken :q
Heute Abend gehts dann wieder mit dem Boot raus 
Wünsche euch einen erfolgreichen Tag ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*moin udo,

läßt deiner sich auch immer den "allerwertesten"
nachtragen wenn er zu besuch ist...?? :q
meiner (25j.), soldat, ab januar in afghanistan, ruft am
tag bevor wir gemeinsam angeln gehen an, dann kommt standartspruch, "vadder" kannste mir brote mitmachen, war noch nicht einkaufen !!! :q

gr. many 
*


----------



## Udo561 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
meiner hat jetzt ne eigene Wohnung , was meinste was der froh ist wenn er hier ne Woche Vollpension bekommt ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Udo wie sieht es mit der Wassertemperatur der Maas aus.


----------



## Udo561 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Torsten , gestern Abend 23,2 Grad , heute Früh waren wir nur am Vereinsgewässer.
Barsch und Hecht läuft gut , Zander steht immer noch tief .
Auf Gummifisch beisst so gut wie kein Zander  , aber auf Köderfisch sind die Biester scharf.
Seltsam , ich frage mich warum das so ist.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Es kühlt sich im Wasser einfach nicht ab.Bin trotzdem zufrieden weil auch auf Zander immer noch ws geht zwar nicht die Masse aber immerhin 1-3 Stück kann man fangen.


----------



## Udo561 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ist bei uns nicht anders , wir waren gerade auch 2 Stunden mit dem Boot raus , leider nur 1 Zander ( 65 cm ) 2 Hechte ( 42 + 55 ) und einige Brasche.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Für 2 Stunden ist das doch voll Ok.
Unter den Bedingungen ist manchmal nicht mehr drin.


----------



## Udo561 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
habe Nachricht von Michael erhalten , er war auch erfolgreich ;-)
Rapfen und Hecht hat er gefangen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
so , wünsche euch eine gute Nacht , um kurz vor 6 Uhr wollen wir wieder am Wasser sein , Karpfenangeln ist wieder angesagt. 
Der Tag könnte für mich ein paar Stunden mehr haben , mit den 24 Stunden komme ich manchmal kaum hin :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi Udo,
wenn du um kurz vor 6 am wasser sein möchtest dann solltest du jetzt gas geben.

vg


----------



## Udo561 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen,
zwischendurch muss ich auch mal 3-4 Stunden schlafen .
Wir sind auch schon wieder zurück , wir konnten 3 schöne Karpfen und 2 Schleien überlisten.
Heute Abend gehts dann wieder mit dem Boot raus , Hecht und Zander ärgern :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## SirusX (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi leute,

wir waren dann Montag und gestern..... Angeln am Leukermeer ausser ein paar 15 cm Rotaugen und ein paar 15-20 cm Barsche konnten wir leider nicht raus bekommen auf Marden ....

haben natürlich alles zurückgeschmissen ^^

Gruß Mark


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe Nachricht von Michael erhalten , er war auch erfolgreich ;-)
> Rapfen und Hecht hat er gefangen.
> Gruß Udo


 Dann sag ihn mal Petri von mir,macht er schon Urlaub in Roermond oder war er nur so da.


----------



## SirusX (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Udo,

wollte mal fragen wie es aussieht ob man auch mit Made und Mais in kombi gut was fangen kann im ersten Becken und wie weit man da raus muss ?


Danke für deinen Rat

Gruß Mark


----------



## Udo561 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Dann sag ihn mal Petri von mir,macht er schon Urlaub in Roermond oder war er nur so da.



Hi Torsten ,
sorry , da habe ich keine Info drüber , aber er sprach von Mittags , dann gehe ich davon aus das er frei hat.
Er kann hier ja mitlesen und mal ne Info zukommen lassen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SirusX schrieb:


> Hey Udo,
> 
> wollte mal fragen wie es aussieht ob man auch mit Made und Mais in kombi gut was fangen kann im ersten Becken und wie weit man da raus muss ?
> 
> ...



Hi Mark ,
an welcher Stelle habt ihr denn geangelt ?
Hättet mich das ein oder andere mal sehen müssen , ich/wir waren auch einige Male mit dem Boot unterwegs.

Was ist denn euer Zielfisch ?
Brasse, Rotauge und auch Karpfen gehen auf ne Mais/Madenkombi.
Entscheident ist euer Spot , sonst badest du nur Köder , das Leukermeer ist schwierig zu befischen da der Gewässergrund zum größten Teil aus Sand ohne Pflanzenbewuchs besteht.
Wenn ihr einfach nur Fische fangen wollt dann würde ich Wurm als köder nehmen, da stehen die Chancen besser etwas zu fangen .
Oder zieh mal einen kleinen Spinner am Ufer entlang , Barsch steht ziemlich am Rand und jagt die Kleinfische.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Samstag werden die Barsche um Roermond geärgert 

Allen viel Erfolg fürs kommende Wochenende!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Torsten ,
> sorry , da habe ich keine Info drüber , aber er sprach von Mittags , dann gehe ich davon aus das er frei hat.
> Er kann hier ja mitlesen und mal ne Info zukommen lassen.
> Gruß Udo


 Hallo Michael
Petri von mir für deine Fänge.
Ich war auch gut dabei paar schöne Zander und Barsche.


----------



## Udo561 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
trotz Trubel auf dem Wasser lief es doch ganz anständig.
War mit Sohnemann heute früh am Vereinsgewässer auf Karpfen , da hatte wir zusammen 4 Karpfen und 1 Schleie , dann heute nachmittag mit dem Boot auf der Maas , beim Schleppangeln einen 72 cm Hecht.
Anschließend zu einem anderen Spot , bei strahlendem Sonnenschein 2 Zander ( im Mittelwasser auf Wobbler !! ) und einige Barsche.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petri denen die heute rausfahren.


----------



## Udo561 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Torsten ,
Danke .
Fährste heute nicht raus ?
Bei dem Wetter ist nicht soooo viel los auf dem Wasser ,vom Boot aus lässt sich entspannt angeln.
Gruß Udo


----------



## BSZocher (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> ...viel los auf dem Wasser ,vom Boot aus lässt sich entspannt angeln.
> Gruß Udo



Moin!
In R'mond sind seit ein paar Tagen 12.000 (zwölftausend) Pfadfinder anwesend und die meisten haben ihre Boote mit |bigeyes
Schleppverbände mit bis zu 12 Booten die Maas rauf.....und runter unter Segeln... |wavey:


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo 
Schöne Grüße von Michael war gerade dort,ihm geht es gut macht Urlaub dort.Udo er hat keine Net Verbindung dort er hat dir ne SMS geschickt.
Wie BSZocher schon geschrieben hat  sind 12.000 Pfadfinder anwesend 
Da ist Segelboot an Segelboot,da gehe ich an einen anderen Tag raus.
Obwohl sie die Sperre bis zum Wehr aufgemacht haben das würde mich noch mal Interessieren dort zu angeln. Naja man kann nicht alles haben.Gehe nächste Woche raus.


----------



## Udo561 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> sind 12.000 Pfadfinder anwesend
> Da ist Segelboot an Segelboot,.



Hi,
ich gönne es den Jungs und Mädels ,
die haben ja was zu feiern , 100 Jahre Pfadfinder in den Niederlanden
Mit Roermond haben die sich aber auch einen schönen Platz ausgesucht.:vik:
Ich war vor über 30 jahren selber mal in dem Verein 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja sie sollen richtig Spaß haben deshalb muß ich nicht auch noch auf dem Wasser Rumgondeln


----------



## koenig100 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich gönne es den Jungs und Mädels ,
> die haben ja was zu feiern , 100 Jahre Pfadfinder in den Niederlanden
> Mit Roermond haben die sich aber auch einen schönen Platz ausgesucht.:vik:
> ...



das hätte ich gerne mal gesehen, dich in kurzer hose und nen halstuch.....!!! :vik:


----------



## Udo561 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> das hätte ich gerne mal gesehen, dich in kurzer hose und nen halstuch.....!!! :vik:


Hi Many,
kurze Hosen hatten wir nicht :q
Aber schicke Hemden mit blauem Halstuch und Lederknoten 
Warste heute am Wasser ?

Wir waren unterwegs , da hatte ein Typ einen Hecht gefangen und ich meinte zu dem noch , aber bitte wieder zurücksetzen , der sagte darauf , nix da , der landet auf dem Grill.
Es dauerte keine 5 Minuten und er wurde mit dem Hecht in der Plastiktüte kontroliert .:q
Zufälle gibts , na ja , wer nicht hören will muss fühlen :q
Wird ihn wohl eine Lehre sein 
Gruß Udo


----------



## alohanalu (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

... na denn scheint ja doch gut kontrolliert zu werden !!! Ich mein bezgl. des Themas FisPas und Papiere Leukermeer *lol*
Aber ich glaub den Typ hätt ich mit Hecht ins Wasser geworfen, die Strafe die er nu bekommt macht den Hecht ja auch nicht mehr lebendig....
....ausserdem schwinden meine Chancen so enorm bald auch mal einen zu fangen...
...wenn se alle mitgenommen werden is nacher keiner mehr für mich da !

Gruß Gavin


----------



## Udo561 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



alohanalu schrieb:


> ... na denn scheint ja doch gut kontrolliert zu werden !!! Ich mein bezgl. des Themas FisPas und Papiere Leukermeer *lol*
> Gruß Gavin



Hi,
ja , ich sehe hier den "Jagdaufseher" jeden Tag , der läuft regelmässig den See ab und kontroliert auch die Bootsfahrer.

Was die Papiere angeht , mit der Limburgvergunning für eine Woche darf man ohne VISpas angeln 
Da reicht die Wochenkarte aus.
So , mal für knapp 4 Stunden ins Bett hüpfen muss , um 5 Uhr möchte Sohnemann mit mir auf Karpfen angeln 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ,
ich wünsche euch einen schönen Sonntag und erfolgreiche Fänge.
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*moin udo,

bin erst nächste woche wieder in roermond, warte bis die "jedentageinegutetatsoldaten" wieder von dannen sind :q
stimmt, an den maasseen darfste nur 2 zander/tag mitnehmen !! hoffentlich haben sie dem den vispas entzogen und er hatte ne dicke geldbörse dabei !!!  obwohl, ist manchmal schon verwirrend, z.b. im vereinsgewässer, sprich der fluß swalm, darf ich pro tag einen hecht mitnehmen. auch am see asselter plaasen, dort allerdings nur wiederum  im jachthafen asselt-eind, kiesloch hinter der kirche, kiesloch "in de linde" und im kiesloch "de grote eindplas" ! soll mal einer schlau draus werden :q 
war gestern mit sohnemann an der rur, in der höhe von heinsberg-karken in richtung holländische grenze unterwegs. habe dort nach langer zeit, nochmal 2 wunderschöne barben gezogen (55+61cm) !!! die haben gekämpft wie nen hecht :q die sind danach bestimmt richtung holland geflüchtet :q

gruß many
*


----------



## Udo561 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
Barben sind auch sehr schöne kampfstarke Fische , leider in der Maas sehr selten anzutreffen.
Ich hatte vor ca. 3 jahren auch mal gezielt auf Barben gefischt , Köder war Käse und Frühstücksfleisch ;-)

Wir waren heute früh am Vereinsgewässer erfolgreich , 3 Karpfen und 1 Schleie .
Karpfen zwischen 6 und 12 Pfund , die Schleie hatte knappe 50 cm.
Sohnemann hat sich sehr gefreut , der kommt sonst auch auch nur selten zum angeln ;-)
Grß Udo


----------



## SirusX (1. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi leute,

waren von Freitag auf Samstag wieder am Leukermeer diesmal haben wir eine Rute auf Grund gesetzt mit Köderfisch und siehe da mitten in der Nacht einen 48cm Zander heraus geholt ......

mal sehen wann wir wieder hin fahren werden !?

Gruß Mark


----------



## Udo561 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Mark,
Glückwunsch , hat dann ja doch endlich mal mit dem Zander geklappt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mit den Hechten ist das so ne Sache in den Plassen darf man einen Hecht pro Tag mitnehmen,in Limburg muß man alle Hechte zurücksetzen.
Ich setze sowieso alle Hecht zurück deshalb habe ich mich mit dem Thema garnicht so beschäftigt.
Michael sagte gestern das auf dem CP ein Angler war der Hechtfilets verkauft hat,Michael hat ihn sofort angesprochen aber das hat ihn garnicht Interessiert.
Das gibt es auch.


----------



## SirusX (1. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wir waren von der Brücke aus gesehen auf der linken seite direkt vor der Holzschranke....

Vieleicht werden wir nächstes mal direkt an die öffnung zur Maas gehen da dürfte ja eigentlich gut Fischverkehr sein !?

Gruß Mark


----------



## jogibaer1996 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin zusammen,
bin ennnnnddddlich wieder im Dorfe... ist schön, wieder hier zu sein....
Petri an die Fänger 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## theundertaker (1. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hab am Samstag ca. 20 Barsche verhaften können...Größen von ca. 12-35 cm...auf Tauwurm...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SirusX (1. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Barsche hatten wir auch ein paar nur halt zu klein .....wir hatten auch einen größeren der uns leider Gottes entkommen konnte meine güte haben wir uns aufgeregt ....


----------



## theundertaker (1. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

der ca. 35er ist bei mir auch abgegangen...hatte grade keinen Kescher zur Hand...aber er war ja quasi gelandet...aber aufregen tu ich mich deswegen nicht...fange demnächst wieder die knapp 50er  hab schon etliche große gehabt...zander wär mal wieder nett, aber man kann nicht alles haben...

einen 27er hab ich mir zum Mitnehmen gegönnt...ansonsten schwimmt alles wieder...


----------



## SirusX (1. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja die kleinen haben wir immer so 5 stück am Tag aber da kann man auch nichts mit machen ...halt nur wieder rein damit , Zander waren die nacht gut ich meine insgesamt sind 5 stück rausgeholt worden alle mit Köfi .... mal sehen nächste mal direkt zwischen Maas und Leukermeer da geht bestimmt dann mehr.....

Gruß Mark


----------



## theundertaker (1. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Viel Erfolg demnächst...

Gruß
Thomas

P.S.: Geht nicht, gibts nicht...Ich habe schon "Leute" gesehen, die haben Barsche mitgenommen, die geschätzte 7 cm hatten...


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wie soll das Wetter werden DI und Mi .
Udo wie sind die Wassertemperaturen.
Michaels Boot wird schön ist zur Zeit an der Teleflexlenkung dran.


----------



## Hobbyangler881 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

abend zusammen. war mit meinem dad am julianakanal von freitag auf samstag angeln. insgesamt 18 brassen. 3 etwas größere behalten, der rest durfte schwimmen. 1 zander hat auf wurm angebissen. war ca 30cm klein. 1 aal ca 80cm hat ebenfalls auf wurm angebissen. wollte den zu gerne mitnehmen, aber in NL darf man aal leider nicht mitnehmen. normalerweise beissen an der stelle oft barsche, doch dieses mal nichts.

mfg stas


----------



## Checco (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War auch mal wieder nach Ewigkeiten angeln, war am Neederweert Kanal, ein kleiner barsch, ein mittelgroßer ca. 30 cm und ein echt schön gezeichneter Hecht von 70 cm.
einen Biss vepennt, naja war halt zu langsam, sollte wohl ein etwas größerer Barsch gewesen sein... naja für so lange nicht mehr angeln denk ich ein recht guter Einstieg.


----------



## Udo561 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Torsten , schau mal aus dem Fenster , das Wetter soll so die nächsten Tage bleiben ;-))
Um 21 Grad , vereinzelte Schauer .
Hatte von Michael eine Mail bekommen , bin über seinen Umbau informiert , er bezeichnet dich sogar als "netten Kerl" ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hier bei uns war am Wochenende die Hölle los auf dem Wasser ,leider sind die meisten Spots von ankernden Booten belegt.
Um vom Hafen auf die Maas zu gelangen muss man Slalom fahren.
Aber in 3 Wochen wird das schon wieder ganz anders aussehen , ab der 3.en Augustwoche wird es erfahrungsgemäss wieder ruhiger.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hier bei uns war am Wochenende die Hölle los auf dem Wasser ,leider sind die meisten Spots von ankernden Booten belegt.
> Um vom Hafen auf die Maas zu gelangen muss man Slalom fahren.
> Aber in 3 Wochen wird das schon wieder ganz anders aussehen , ab der 3.en Augustwoche wird es erfahrungsgemäss wieder ruhiger.
> Gruß Udo


Auf jeden Fall da hab ich 2 Wochen Urlaub dann ist kein Zander sicher.:q


----------



## Udo561 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Vorher lohnt auch nicht , ich werde mich zu der Zeit auch erst wieder vermehrt mit der Bootsangelei beschäftigen.
Aber das ist hier bei uns zumindest jeden Sommer so , beziehungsweise es ist noch schlimmer geworden weil wir jetzt die neue Hafenanlage haben.
Dadurch reisen viel mehr Tagesgäste mit dem Boot an.
Aber ich kann ja immer noch ans Vereinsgewässer ausweichen , da ist die Woche über auch jetzt in den Ferien ruhig.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich habe auch viele Ausweichmöglichkeiten wo kein Bootsverkehr ist um Roermond,da liege ich dann mit meinen boot Mutterselen alleine.


----------



## Udo561 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Tosten ,
hier leider nicht , wir haben ja nur die beiden Seen und die sind rappelvoll.
Und auf der Maas irgendwo zu ankern hat auch keinen Zweck , da ich hier die Wassersportstrecke direkt vor der Türe habe tummeln sich hier die Jetskifahrer und Wasserskiläufer.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja das kann ich verstehen man sehnt sich dann nach einen ruhigen Platz.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

 wasserski bin ich im urlaub auch gelaufen... macht spaß und das war einfacher als in holland am ijsselmeer... 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> wasserski bin ich im urlaub auch gelaufen... macht spaß und das war einfacher als in holland am ijsselmeer...
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi


 Und du hattst keine Schleppangel dabei


----------



## jogibaer1996 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ne, hatte ich leider nicht. generell war im urlaub nicht viel mit angeln... naja, war aber okay so... das hole ich  dann diese woche nach 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> ne, hatte ich leider nicht. generell war im urlaub nicht viel mit angeln... naja, war aber okay so... das hole ich dann diese woche nach
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi


 Das glaube ich auch denke schon das Mi einige hängen bleiben.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hoffen wir's... ich bin mal gespannt... auch auf das essen  

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ja H lässt sich immer was einfallen ist absolut Spitze.


----------



## Snyder (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,
war diese Woche auch drei mal an der Maas bei Wessem (in der Nacht) und habe mit Köderfisch auf Grund geangelt...nichts. Kein einziger Biss. Habe es dann die letzte Nacht mal ohne Stahlvorfach und mit Köderfischen aus der Maas probiert um den Zandern die Köder möglichst schmackhaft zu präsentieren (fische normalerweise immer mit Stahlvorfach), aber sie wollen einfach nicht beißen.
Habe jetzt mal überlegt, es auch mal mit einer Posenmontage zu probieren, da ich so ein größeres Gebiet abfischen kann, wenn ich die Pose in die Strömung setze. Was haltet ihr von der Idee? Oder sollte ich lieber bei der Grundmontage bleiben?

Gruß 
Snyder


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Snyder schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> war diese Woche auch drei mal an der Maas bei Wessem (in der Nacht) und habe mit Köderfisch auf Grund geangelt...nichts. Kein einziger Biss. Habe es dann die letzte Nacht mal ohne Stahlvorfach und mit Köderfischen aus der Maas probiert um den Zandern die Köder möglichst schmackhaft zu präsentieren (fische normalerweise immer mit Stahlvorfach), aber sie wollen einfach nicht beißen.
> Habe jetzt mal überlegt, es auch mal mit einer Posenmontage zu probieren, da ich so ein größeres Gebiet abfischen kann, wenn ich die Pose in die Strömung setze. Was haltet ihr von der Idee? Oder sollte ich lieber bei der Grundmontage bleiben?
> 
> ...


 Hast du genau an der Kante geangelt oder hast du zu weit ausgeworfen.


----------



## Snyder (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich habe eigentlich alles mal ausprobiert. Ich war mit nem Kumpel unterwegs, hatten also 4 Ruten auf Grund.
Ich kann leider nur schätzen wo die Kante in etwas ist, aber ich würde mal so sagen ca. 15 Meter.


----------



## Pitchy (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich war von Freitag auf Samstag am Kanal in Wessem in der nähe der Schleuse.Außer einem schönen Aal leider nichts.
> Auf Köderfisch keinen Zupfer.Auf Tauwurm morgens um 4:00Uhr den Aal.#6
> An euch alle ein Petri Heil



Irre ich mioch oder ist AAL nicht KOMPLETT verboten dieses Jahr in Holland!!!


----------



## Pitchy (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Snyder schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> war diese Woche auch drei mal an der Maas bei Wessem (in der Nacht) und habe mit Köderfisch auf Grund geangelt...nichts. Kein einziger Biss. Habe es dann die letzte Nacht mal ohne Stahlvorfach und mit Köderfischen aus der Maas probiert um den Zandern die Köder möglichst schmackhaft zu präsentieren (fische normalerweise immer mit Stahlvorfach), aber sie wollen einfach nicht beißen.
> Habe jetzt mal überlegt, es auch mal mit einer Posenmontage zu probieren, da ich so ein größeres Gebiet abfischen kann, wenn ich die Pose in die Strömung setze. Was haltet ihr von der Idee? Oder sollte ich lieber bei der Grundmontage bleiben?
> 
> ...



Pose hat bei mir immer mehr erfolg gehabt als Grundmonatge. Jedoch habe ich dewn KÖFI auch mit Pose immer auf Grund angeboten. Jedoch der Vorteil ist, dass du bei Pose die zaghaften Bisse besser mitbekommst. Bissanzeiger, Glöckchen etc ist etwas zu grobmotorig für richtiges Zanderangeln!

Bei Pose achte darauf wenn diese sich z.B. nur einige zm anheben und nur geringfügig wandern. Das ist könnte schön ein BIss gewesen sein!


----------



## Udo561 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
so , bin von meinem Deutschlandausflug zurück , jetzt gehts erst nochmal für 2 Stunden mit dem Boot raus.
Bis später mal ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## MissZander (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey @ all 

Wie siehts denn zuzeit aus, die große hitze ist ja nun beendet und ich denke die wasser temperatur müsste auch gesunken sein, wie stehen die zander denn zur zeit ufer oder noch eher fahrrinne ? 

Was sagen die köderfische, lohnt sich das stippen wieder ? 

Lg Angie könnt ja sagen was zur zeit am sinnvollsten an der maas in sachen zander und co ist =)


----------



## Udo561 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
auf jeden Fall Köderfische , ist im Moment der Topköder.
Ich habe noch nie so viele Zander auf Köderfisch gefangen , auf Gummi  geht so gut wie nichts , musste ich aber auch erst mal rausfinden 
Zander stand die letzten beiden Tage auch wieder im Flachwasser , so um 2 Meter , ca. 10 Meter vom Ufer entfernt.
Wir haben allerdings auch einige Zander auf Wobbler im Mittelwasser gefangen , aber Köderfisch läuft um einiges besser.
Stippen isr zur Zeit esay , zwei Futterbälle ins Wasser und kurze Zeit später sind die Köderfische da.
Als Köder eine Made auf nem 16er Haken , so bekommste ca. 20 Stück in einer Stunde zusammen.
Viel Glück,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Fire ball geht richtig gut. Köderfisch +Fetzen geht immer.
Zander beißen spät.Werde Mittwoch rausfahren denke mal 3Stück sind drin.


----------



## MissZander (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dankeschön für die antworten !!! Wann ist denn die beste zeit zur zeit dachte so von 16-22 uhr mal zu versuchen |supergri


----------



## Udo561 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
später war ich auch nicht los , mit der Dämmerung kamen die Bisse.
Bei mir war die besste Zeit von 20-22 Uhr , danach hatte ich aber eh Schluß gemacht.
Klasse , hatte meinen Köderfischkessel mit ca. 15 Köderfischen  im  Gartenteich stehen , der ist jetzt leer , Katze oder Fischreiher.
Meiner Katze traue ich das nicht zu , obwohl ich war heute ab Mittag auf Deutschlandbesuch , das Vieh war alleine hier.
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*haste vielleicht nen angelnden nachbarn udo ?? *


----------



## Udo561 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
ja , aber das würde sich niemand erlauben mir einfach die Köderfische zu klauen.
Wenn dann hätte er ja gleich den Köderfischbehälter mitgenommen.
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das die rausgesprungen sind , habe  den Köderfischbehälter ja immer im Gartenteich stehen , es kam schon mal  vor das über nacht ein oder zwei fehlten , aber alle weg ???
Na ja , heute erst mal mit der Stippe los |supergri
Auf Zander geht Köderfisch zur Zeit besser als alles andere , mit Gummi fange ich so gut wie nichts.
Letztes Jahr , Anfang August habe ich 90% der Zander auf Gummi gefangen .
Köderfische sind im Moment ein Muss , egal ob im See oder in der Maas.
Gruß Udo


----------



## MissZander (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen Jungs 


Werde dann heute mittag mal los, überlegen jetzt nur ob wir an der maas angeln oder vieleicht mal wieder an einen see mit zulauf zur maas beangeln sollen, da gehts nach 4,5 meter gleich mal 10-15 meter tief runter  und weiter raus kommen ohne probleme mal 20-30 meter wasser tiefe hinaus. Hört sich natürlich besser für die wintertage an aber in der maas liefs zulest nicht so dolle und die boote nerven da auch ein wenig. :vik:


----------



## jogibaer1996 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin zusammen,
Wünsche euch viel Spaß und Petri für heute... für mich heißt's erstmal Köfis fangen, damit morgen genug da sind...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Jonas ,
sieht bei mir nicht anders aus ;-)
Ich brauche auch neue , muss gleich auch erst mal mit der Stippe los .
Dann mal viel Glück,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Torsten (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Guten Morgen Udo, ich möchte mal wieder von dir einen kapitalen Fisch sehen :q #6

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Udo561 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



MissZander schrieb:


> und die boote nerven da auch ein wenig. :vik:


Hi,
sieht hier nicht besser aus , kaum ein Spot wo nicht ein Boot ankert.
Und auf der Maas habe ich direkt die Wassersportstrecke , da tummeln sich die Jetskifahrer und Wasserskiläufer.
Aber unter der Woche hält sich das in Grenzen , aber je besser das Wetter wird um so voller wirds auf dem Wasser 
Gruß Udo


----------



## MissZander (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja also unsere stellen liegen leider auch auf einer Wassersportstrecke zum sitzen ist es da perfekt und fische gibts da auch aber jetski und co das ist nervig, denke das dadurch nix beißt zu viel unruhe für die fische, deswegen überlegen wir auf einen see um zu steigen, wetter wird nachher auch bestimmt schön werden.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> Wünsche euch viel Spaß und Petri für heute... für mich heißt's erstmal Köfis fangen, damit morgen genug da sind...
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi


Hallo Jonas
Damit morgen dein Zweiter Zander am Band hängt.


----------



## Udo561 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Torsten schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Udo, ich möchte mal wieder von dir einen kapitalen Fisch sehen :q #6
> 
> Gruß Torsten



 Hi Torsten, von mir wirste hier keine Bilder mehr sehen , weder von Raubfischen noch unter Karpfenfänge. Sind mir einfach zu viele Besserwisser , Neider und Möchtegerprofis hier die ihre unqualifizierten Kommentare abgeben . Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



MissZander schrieb:


> Ja also unsere stellen liegen leider auch auf einer Wassersportstrecke zum sitzen ist es da perfekt und fische gibts da auch aber jetski und co das ist nervig, denke das dadurch nix beißt zu viel unruhe für die fische, deswegen überlegen wir auf einen see um zu steigen, wetter wird nachher auch bestimmt schön werden.


 4 Uhr ist die Beste Zeit aber wer will da schon aufstehen.


----------



## Udo561 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> 4 Uhr ist die Beste Zeit aber wer will da schon aufstehen.



Zumindest keine Jetskifahrer :vik:
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Torsten, von mir wirste hier keine Bilder mehr sehen , weder von Raubfischen noch unter Karpfenfänge. Sind mir einfach zu viele Besserwisser , Neider und Möchtegerprofis hier die ihre unqualifizierten Kommentare abgeben . Gruß Udo


 Genau so ist es schade das es einige nicht verkraften das jemand besser ist. Die sehen nur die Ergebnisse aber nicht was dahinter steckt.


----------



## Udo561 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Torsten,
das hat noch nicht mal was mit "besser sein " zu tun , ich bin nun mal jeden Tag am oder auf dem Wasser , klar das man dann auch viel mehr fängt als jener der nur mal am Wochenende zum angeln kommt.
Was mich viel mehr stört sind die , die meinen weil sie mal einen Hecht oder Zander gefangen haben das sie nun Ahnung haben.
Oder eben die , die "mein" Gewässer alle paar Monate mal beangeln und dann meinen sie kennen das Gewässer :q
Die finde ich aber lustig :q
Machen sich selber zum Deppen und merken es noch nicht mal.

Gott sei Dank gibt es hier sehr viele angenehme Kollegen #6

 Aber jedes Forum hat ein paar "Profis" die alles besser können , alles wissen und eben die Angelprofis sind :q


Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das meinte ich damit "was dahinter steckt " ich habe bald 5 Jahre gebraucht um die Mas zu begreifen, sicherlich hat mir das Boot auch geholfen aber ich kann mit Bestimmtheit heute sagen das ich vom Ufer gleichgut bin wie vom Boot. Weil ja auch öfters der Spruch kommt "ja vom Boot"


----------



## Udo561 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Das meinte ich damit Weil ja auch öfters der Spruch kommt "ja vom Boot"



Hi Torsten,
das sind dann wieder die Neider :q

Ist doch klar das man besser fängt wenn man ein Gewässer gut kennt , ich beangele die Maas fast 30 Jahre.
Früher immer im Roermonder Raum , die letzten 12 Jahre hier bei mir am Leukermeer und das die letzten jahre fast täglich.
Ist doch normal das man dann jedes Loch , jede Erhebung , alle Krautbänke und jede Kante im Gewässer kennt , aber all das musste man sich auch erst mal erarbeiten.
Und das wird von den meisten nicht beachtet , da steckt so viel Arbeit drin , so viele Tage die man nur rausgefahren ist um das Gewässer zu erkunden.

Und dann bekommt man PN´s von den "Urlaubsangeler " mit der Bitte doch ein paar Spots zu nennen so das die in ihrem 14 tägigen Urlaub blos ein paar Hechte oder Zander an den Haken bekommen. :q

Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

da steckt so viel Arbeit drin , so viele Tage die man nur rausgefahren ist um das Gewässer zu erkunden.



Gruß Udo[/QUOTE]
 Ja Angeln macht auch Arbeit aber der Lohn stimmt.


----------



## theundertaker (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich angle auch schon 3 Jahre ziemlich aktiv...aber vom Angelprofi bin ich ungefähr 90 % entfernt...will ich auch garnicht werden...es geht drum, dass man n bissl rumbasteln kann, das wasser genießen kann und auch ab und zu mal n schönen fisch fängt...man merkt aber auch beim angeln, je mehr man übt, desto leichter fällt es einem ein paar Fische zu fangen...

Das mit den Scheinurlaubsangler ist echt lustig 

@Udo: Gott sei Dank setzt du ab und an mal woanders Bilder rein...ich guck die mir gerne an...n blöden Kommentar anzubringen fällt mir im Traum nicht ein...muss doch jeder selber wissen, wie er sein Hobby für sich am besten ausgestaltet...

@Jonas: Viel Glück für den zweiten Zander! Ich gönn ihn dir, auch wenn ich momentan keine fange =)) Obwohl ich auch spät abends und morgens unterwegs bin (ab und an)...hau rein...

@Zanderjäger: Hast Recht...Stellen und Technik erarbeiten, dann klappts auch mit den Fischchen


----------



## jogibaer1996 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

naja, wenns mit den Zandern so läuft wie mit den Köfis wirds morgen lustig  hab jetzt knapp 25 Stück... das müsste doch reichen, oder Torsten? 

Ich bin mal gespannt...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Denke schon sonst müssen wir noch ein paar stippen ,nimmst du noch Maden mit.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

jo, nehm ich mit... aber das soll nicht reichen? wie viele zander willst du fangen? 
sonst kann ich morgen auch noch mal los und noch ein paar besorgen... geht ja schnell...

Grüße


----------



## Udo561 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dann wünsche ich euch viel Glück , würde sagen wenns nur 10% Zander  werden von den vorhandenen Köderfischen dann ist Jogi stolz wie Oskar :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> jo, nehm ich mit... aber das soll nicht reichen? wie viele zander willst du fangen?
> sonst kann ich morgen auch noch mal los und noch ein paar besorgen... geht ja schnell...
> 
> Grüße


 Jonas da gibt es nicht nur Zander was denkst du wie verfressen die Barsche sind.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

alles klar, dann besorg ich später noch n' paar...
wie viele willste haben?

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich euch viel Glück , würde sagen wenns nur 10% Zander werden von den vorhandenen Köderfischen dann ist Jogi stolz wie Oskar :q
> Gruß Udo


 Danke Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> alles klar, dann besorg ich später noch n' paar...
> wie viele willste haben?
> 
> Grüße
> Jonas


 Ne das ist schon Ok wenns nicht reicht stippen wir.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

okay... die sind übrigens von 7 bis 13 cm groß... aber ich kann echt morgen oder heute abend noch welche besorgen... ich gehe zu fuß von hier 3 minuten zum weiher.....

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jonas wie du willst


----------



## jogibaer1996 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

 ich schau mal... aber die größe ist perfekt, oder? jedenfalls sagte h, ich solle doch die größe versuchen zu bekommen 

Grüße
und sonst bist morgen

Grüße
jogi


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja alles Super mit der größe.


----------



## theundertaker (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Seid ihr wieder an der Stelle von letztens? Ist nur reine Neugierde  Ich muss ja leider arbeiten, sonst wär ich mal dabei gewesen...also wenn ich erwünscht bin xD


----------



## jogibaer1996 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Seid ihr wieder an der Stelle von letztens?


 
tja... das weiß nur der Wind allein....................................


----------



## Udo561 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
der Jonas kennt bald mehr Spots an der Maas als der Thomas :q
Bin mal gespannt wieviele Zander ihr rauszieht .
So, bin dann auch mal wieder für 2 Stunden mit dem Boot unterwegs ,
bis später mal,
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich kenn gar nix.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja ,denke schon wenn es nicht zu überlaufen ist weil  jetzt  jeder tiefe Stellen in der Maas sucht


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> der Jonas kennt bald mehr Spots an der Maas als der Thomas :q
> Bin mal gespannt wieviele Zander ihr rauszieht .
> So, bin dann auch mal wieder für 2 Stunden mit dem Boot unterwegs ,
> ...


 Na dann Udo lege mal vor


----------



## jogibaer1996 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

er ist ja eben erst rausgefahren... 

Grüße


----------



## Udo561 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
bin zurück .
Auf Gummifisch keinen einzigen Biss , auch nicht auf andere Kunstköder.
Aber 2 Zander auf Köderfisch 
Einen an der Posenrute , knapp über Grund angeboten , den anderen mit gezupftem Köderfisch an einem 5 Gramm Blei , Biss kam ebenfalls knapp über Grund.
Beide Bisse in gut 4 Meter Tiefe.
Zander waren aber beide nur knapp 60 cm.
Wünsche euch für morgen viel Glück,
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*hey udo, war auch heute von 14-20h am see. die ersten 2 stunden laufend auf beiden ruten nur schnur gezogen, die bissanzeiger standen nicht still !! :q 
hatte die köfis ca. 30-40m vom ufer weg, denke so in 6-8m tiefe. habe dann gegen 17h neue köfis aufgezogen und bin auf 20m ans ufer ran....
18h kam 1. biss, nen kleinen zander von 45cm....!! 
hab mich mit ihm verabredet, haben gesagt, okt/nov gleicher ort, gleiche stelle !!! :q
exakt 19h kam 2. biss, nen stattlichen zander von 71cm, hatte satte 1,6kg #6
alles in allem ein schöner nachmittag bei sonnenschein und schön relaxt....!!! 

gruß many
*


----------



## theundertaker (4. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Irgendwas mach ich falsch... =) Petri zu den Zandern Manyyyy....

@Udo: Keine Sorge, ich kenne auch genug Stellen zum Angeln... Ich brauch keine Almosen =)) War einfach nur neugierig, ob se wieder da sitzen...um mal zu erfahren, ob ich einfach nur zu blöd zum Zanderangeln bin oder kein Glück habe...was mir auch nur die Hälfte macht ^^ Ich hab lieber einen Zander im Jahr und der is dann 88 cm groß XD


----------



## koenig100 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Irgendwas mach ich falsch... =) Petri zu den Zandern Manyyyy....
> 
> @Udo: Keine Sorge, ich kenne auch genug Stellen zum Angeln... Ich brauch keine Almosen =)) War einfach nur neugierig, ob se wieder da sitzen...um mal zu erfahren, ob ich einfach nur zu blöd zum Zanderangeln bin oder kein Glück habe...was mir auch nur die Hälfte macht ^^ Ich hab lieber einen Zander im Jahr und der is dann 88 cm groß XD



*moin theundertaker,
zu blöd wirste wohl nicht sein....!!!  
bin selber oft genug als schneider nach hause gegangen. aber darin liegt eben der reiz, oder nenn es auch die sucht...!! :q kannst ja auch nicht die maas mit den seen vergleichen, da liegen schon welten drin, vor allem wenn man auf grund angelt so wie ich. nicht jeder hat auch das glück, privileg oder wie auch immer, nen böötchen unterm hintern zu haben. stell dir vor jeder angler an der maas hätte eins. dann würden sie an den spots nümmerchen verteilen, nach dem motto, bitte hinten anstellen !! :q  auch ne gravierente frage ist der köfi !!! also laß dich nicht jeck machen, außer am karneval und sing dat liedche, "ich bin ene kölsche jong, wat willste maaache"...!! :q
gr. many
*


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Manchmal liegen zwischen Erfolg und Schneider nur 1-2Meter, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht mal mit einen Portablen Echolot arbeiten.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nicht zu vergessen der Untergrund legst du dein Köder ins Kraut kannst du Jahre angeln ohne Erfolg. Erstmal mit Blei und Drilling Boden abklopfen. Am Besten aber wie Udo sagt Pose 0,5-1 m über Grund mache ich auch.


----------



## Udo561 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen,
Many , siehste geht doch , 71 cm ist doch schon mal eine Ansage.
Hattest du deinen Sohnemann dabei oder warste alleine unterwegs ?
Meiner ist wieder zu Hause , war mit ihm 5 Tage angeln , er hatte einige karpfen , 2 Schleien , 2 Hechte und ich glaube es waren 4 Zander.

@ Thomas 
Komm mal wieder runter , man darf doch mal ein Späßchen machen , ich finde es einfach nur geil wenn die Jungangler etwas fangen , die freuen sich doch viel mehr über einen Zander als wir alten.

So wie Torsten schreibt , der Zander ist faul , zumindest die , die ich hier fange.
Liegt der Köderfisch nur 2 Meter neben dem Unterstand vom Zander dann geht der Zander da nicht dran.
Die kommen ja noch nicht mal den Meter an der kante runter geschwommen wenn der Köderfisch durch Wellenbewegung oder Strömung abgerutscht ist.
Genau so ist es im Kraut , wenn du dazwischen eine freie Stelle findet leg den Köder da ab , du bekommst garantiert Bisse , im Kraut zerpflücken die Barsche dir nur den Köderfisch.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ach so , fast vergessen , war heute früh auch mit dem Boot für ne gute Stunde unterwegs , keinen einzigen Fisch , noch nicht mal ein Barsch wollte meine Köderfische 
So kanns auch gehen , aber es wäre ja auch zu schön wenn man immer etwas fangen würde.
Gruß Udo


----------



## MissZander (4. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen 


Also gestern lief es ruhig ab sind mittags gefahren das wetter war bewölkt aber es wurde nachher sehr schön und blieb trocken :m Die Köderfische bissen sehr zarghaft aber trozdem bekam ich einige in meinen eimer aber die zander liessen sich weder am ufer noch in der fahrrine blicken 


Nja Trozdem war es ein schöner ausflug, die maas war echt verdammt ruhig, boote waren auch wenige auf der strecke vieleicht versuche ich es am wochenende noch mal wo zu hat man urlaub :q


Weiß hier jemand was in roermond für ein fest statt findet ? Die bauen da ja irgend wie über all party zelte hin ist ordentlich was im aufbau, wenn jemand da was weiß bitte damit rausrücken :vik: lg Angie


----------



## alohanalu (4. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

... ich glaub das is das Solarweekendfestival !!!

 Party ! Party ! Party !

... hoffe mal nicht das dabei zuviel Bier in die Maas läuft !
besoffene Fische beissen nicht. *lol*
Will am Sonntag schöne Fischchen fangen !!!
Da fängt mein Urlaub an *gg*

Gruß Gavin


----------



## alohanalu (4. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

... schaut hier ! http://www.solarweekend.com/

das is denn wohl dort los....


cu


----------



## koenig100 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



alohanalu schrieb:


> ... schaut hier ! http://www.solarweekend.com/
> 
> das is denn wohl dort los....
> 
> ...



*aubacke, wirste wohl am weekend nur leere amstellbierdosen auf grund angeln....!!! :q
gr. many
*


----------



## koenig100 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*hey udo,
war alleine gestern on tour, sohnemann war in aachen geblieben....!! mal ne frage oder evtl. kannste dich mal für mich schlau machen. kumpel will morgen mit mir in maastricht an der maas angeln gehen. er hat nicht den großen vispas wie wir, sondern nur die erlaubnis für maastricht. er sagt, das er in ganz maastricht keinen gefangenen fisch mitnehmen darf. frage.: gilt das auch für uns bzw. hat maastricht ne gesonderte regelung ?? |kopfkrat
wir angeln dort in nen seitenarm, der auch in der liste von limburg in blau steht, wir also auch angeln dürfen....

gr. many  
*


----------



## alohanalu (4. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

.... na hat allet seine Vor und Nachteile !

Angel also am WE zuahause lassen und nur den Kescher mitnehmen... Hecht und Zander einfach von der Oberfläche abschöpfen !

*lol*


----------



## Udo561 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
sorry , da kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen.
Aber solche Einschränkungen gibt es , in der Provinz Limburg da wo wir angeln darfste ja auch keinen Hecht mitnehmen , ist in anderen Provinzen aber wiederum erlaubt.
Ist aber Richtig was dein Kollege da sagt , hier stehts ,
Es ist verboten: 

Mitnahme von Fisch, Benutzung gefärbter  Maden, das ganzjährige Nachtangeln ab dem Pietersplas bis zur Einfahrt  in den Jachthafen Eijsden, das Angeln von einem Boot auf den  Geusseltteichen, Raubfischangeln in den Geusseltteichen in der Zeit vom  1. März – 1.Oktober (also auch kein Kusntköder)
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hier kann man das auch nachlesen , unter den Bedingungen für Maastricht.
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vergunning.htm


----------



## Udo561 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



MissZander schrieb:


> Die Köderfische bissen sehr zarghaft aber trozdem bekam ich einige in meinen eimer aber die zander liessen sich weder am ufer noch in der fahrrine blicken
> 
> vieleicht versuche ich es am wochenende noch mal wo zu hat man urlaub :q
> 
> lg Angie



Hi,
wenn der Fang von Zandern so einfach wäre wie das Stippen von Köderfischen wäre es doch langweilig :q

Bin ich froh das ich Dauerurlaub habe , so ein Leben mit Arbeit könnte ich mir nicht mehr vorstellen , dann hätte ich ja überhaupt keine Zeit mehr .
Bin ja so schon immer im Streß 
Gruß Udo


----------



## MissZander (4. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja Udo da sagste was, wenn man deine alben hier sieht denkt man doch du bist schon im paradies :m 

Aber wenn das wetter mit spielt ist es doch auch so wunderschön und irgend wann klappts auch wieder mit denn Zandern :q


----------



## Udo561 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



MissZander schrieb:


> Ja Udo da sagste was, wenn man deine alben hier sieht denkt man doch du bist schon im paradies :m



Hi,
manchmal fühle ich mich auch so :vik:
Ich bin aber auch gerne am oder auf dem Wasser , ganz unabhängig davon ob ich etwas fange oder nicht.
Man(n) weiß sich auch anderweitig zu beschäftigen , einfach mal die Natur beobachten und es sich gut gehen lassen 

Wird schon mit den Zandern , einfach am Ball bleiben , vielleicht biste die , die hier den ersten ü1 Meter Zander vorweisen wird #6
Ich gönne es dir auf jeden Fall 

Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hier kann man das auch nachlesen , unter den Bedingungen für Maastricht.
> Gruß Udo
> http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vergunning.htm



*wichtig: gilt nur für mitglieder

steht jedenfalls da 

sollten nochmal maasgewässerkunde studieren !!! :q
*


----------



## Udo561 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
ich sach doch , hab da keine Ahnung , kannst nich hier vom Leukermeer alles fragen , das kann ich dir runterbeten :q
Ja dann mal viel Glück , ist bestimmt ne interessante Ecke da .
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (4. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Udo: Wie soll ich wieder runterkommen, wenn ich garnicht oben bin 
Ich hab da nix böse von gemeint, sondern auch eher spaßig...aber ist immer doof, wenn man dem anderen nicht ins Gesicht gucken kann...Geschriebenes wird eh schnell falsch verstanden...lies dirs nochmal durch und schau in mein grinsendes Gesicht =)) Dann weißt du, wie ich das gemeint habe....also alles easy... 

Ich drücke MissZander auch die Daumen, dass sie am Wochenende nen Zander fängt...(Ich hätte noch ne Stelle, wo ich auf Köderfische Bisse hatte...weiß nur nicht, obs Zander oder Aal war)...

Viele Grüße und gute Fänge!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Udo561 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
dieses Jahr angelt es sich ja so ganz anders als die letzten Jahre zuvor , bei euch auch ?

Ich hatte die Jahre zuvor viel mehr mit Gummifisch gefangen als dieses Jahr.
Dieses Jahr beissen bei mir die Zander vermehrt auf Köderfisch , die hatte ich sonst nur angeködert wenn nichts lief.
Auch seltsam das der Zander immer noch so tief steht , zu Zeiten als die Brut so um die 5-8 cm groß war konnte man den Zander in den Abendstunden im Uferbereich immer rauben sehen , ist dieses Jahr nur ganz selten der Fall gewesen.
Auch die Zandergröße lässt zu wünschen übrig , im Schnitt komme ich auf um die 50 - 65 cm , da lag mein Schnitt leztes Jahr deutlich drüber.

Hecht beisst wie immer im Sommer , der steht nach wie vor im Kraut oder zumindest dazwischen , aber leider auch sehr viele kleinere.
Einen richtig großen , ü 85 cm konnte ich dieses Jahr auch noch nicht fangen.

Barsche fange ich nicht unbedingt weniger , aber lang nicht mehr so viele ü40 cm als die Jahre zuvor.

Das kann natürlich auch alles mit den Baggerarbeiten hier bei mir zu tun haben , bis Mitte Juni war das Wasser hier verdammt trüb und Weißfisch war so gut wie keiner im Leukermeer zu sehen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (4. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo,

kann ich genau so bestätigen! 
Das liegt nicht an der Region "Leukermeer".

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## alohanalu (4. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

...na und da geb ich einen Euro nach dem Anderen aus Gummifisch von mini bis ganz GROß und in 1000 verschiedenen Formen und Farben...
...damit Ihr hier nu schreibt auf die Dinger geht dies Jahr nix !!! ..mein Gott dat sind ja Vorrausetzungen die ich da mitbring !!!!

Na glücklicherweise fängt sich der Köderfisch quasi gratis..... 

Wie schauts denn mit den Anderen Kunstködern aus ? 
Spinner, Blinker und Wobbler ?

Da ich nur vom Ufer angel, dachte ich ich leg eine Rute auf Grund mit Köfi und na die Andere wollt ich mal testen was so geht ! 
Ein Bekannter von mir schwört auf den Rapala X RAP Jointed, der son bisl wie ein Rotauge aufgemacht ist.... (auch dieses Jahr an der Maas) ich bin da son bisl am zweifeln, da der ja eher recht flach läuft.

Rückt doch mal raus mit ein Paar Tips ! Wie auch ich mit etwas Geduld an so einen schönen Räuber komme....

Gruß Gavin


----------



## Udo561 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Torsten und Jonas ,
was ist los , wo bleiben die Fangmeldungen von heute ?
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen,
so , ich bin dann auch mal am Wasser , wünsche euch einen erfolgreichen Tag.
Gruß Udo


----------



## krauthi (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

und in China fällt gerade ein sack Reis um 
 ist das  jetzt hier ein  Tagebuch  oder was ????


----------



## koenig100 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



krauthi schrieb:


> und in China fällt gerade ein sack Reis um
> ist das  jetzt hier ein  Tagebuch  oder was ????



*ohjööö, hoffentlich ist dem sack reis nix passiert...!!! *|bigeyes


----------



## koenig100 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*moin moin, 

bin jetzt on tour nach maastricht. also nicht wundern,
wenn ihr stromaufwärts nix an den haken bekommt..!! :q

gr.many  
*


----------



## theundertaker (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

lol....hau rein...viel Glück mit den Zandern


----------



## Snyder (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi alohanalu,
an deiner Stelle würde ich mit der zweiten Rute mit Köfi an der Pose angeln, bringt im Moment glaube ich mehr. Habe es bisher immer mit Köfi auf Grund probiert, das werde ich jetzt auch mal ändern (Danke nochmal für den Tipp Pitchy). 
Mit Blinker und Wobbler hast du meiner Erfahrung nach eher Chancen auf einen Hecht wenn du vom Ufer aus angelst.
Aber andere Mitglieder können dir aufgrund ihrer gößeren Erfahrung bestimmt noch mehr zu diesem Thema sagen.

Gruß
Snyder


----------



## Udo561 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



krauthi schrieb:


> und in China fällt gerade ein sack Reis um
> ist das  jetzt hier ein  Tagebuch  oder was ????



Hi,
ist doch ganz einfach , wenn du etwas nicht lesen möchtest dann laß es einfach bleiben .
Kannst mich aber auch auf igno setzen , dann siehste meine Beiträge nicht.


----------



## Udo561 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *moin moin,
> 
> bin jetzt on tour nach maastricht. also nicht wundern,
> wenn ihr stromaufwärts nix an den haken bekommt..!! :q
> ...



Hi Many,
dann mal viel Glück #6
Vielleicht ist die Gegend ja noch voller Fisch :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## alohanalu (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Snyder 

...danke für den Tip !

Mit Pose Angel ich eh sehr gerne.

cu Gavin


----------



## jogibaer1996 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin,
also ich kann ja nur sagen, ich steigere mich... auf drei Ansitze kommen zwei Zander... der von gestern hatte 70 cm...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## BSZocher (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



krauthi schrieb:


> und in China fällt gerade ein sack Reis um
> ist das  jetzt hier ein  Tagebuch  oder was ????



Ja.
Udos Leukermeer Fangtagebuch inkl. Fänge von seinem Vereinsteich.
Ist doch nett.
Weiss man immer wann es was wo am Leukermeer zu fangen gibt....und Hebst/Winter kommen ja noch.
Mal sehen was Udo uns dann alles für tolle Fänge zu berichten hat.
Also genug Reis vorhalten and stay tuned |wavey:


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Moin,
> also ich kann ja nur sagen, ich steigere mich... auf drei Ansitze kommen zwei Zander... der von gestern hatte 70 cm...
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi


 Sehr schöner Zander von dir aber auch die Barsche.
Und der Zander war ein kämpfer.
Petri


----------



## QWERTZ (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *krauthi* 

 
_und in China fällt gerade ein sack Reis um 
 ist das  jetzt hier ein  Tagebuch  oder was ????_

Ja.
Udos Leukermeer Fangtagebuch inkl. Fänge von seinem Vereinsteich.
Ist doch nett.
Weiss man immer wann es was wo am Leukermeer zu fangen gibt....und Hebst/Winter kommen ja noch.
Mal sehen was Udo uns dann alles für tolle Fänge zu berichten hat.
Also genug Reis vorhalten and stay tuned |wavey:         

Da haben sich ja zwei gefunden... 

*Langsam aber sicher verstehe ich Dich immer besser Udo! #6*

 Neid ist die aufrichtigste Form der Anerkennung


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*Jonas sind die noch zusammen*.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

#6





qwertz schrieb:


> zitat:
> Zitat von *krauthi*
> 
> 
> ...


 #6#6#6#6


----------



## jogibaer1996 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Zander von dir aber auch die Barsche.
> Und der Zander war ein kämpfer.
> Petri


 
Dankeschön. dir glückwunsch zum 400. Beitrag 
Schade, dass die Barsche huete früh nicht wieder so wie bei euch losgelegt haben... 
Aber es war echt klasse mit euch!

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Udo561 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Jonas,
Glückwunsch.
Siehste , wenns erst mal anfängt läuft das immer besser , 70 cm ist doch schon sehr gut .
Meine Durchschnittslänge beim Zander liegt im Moment darunter .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jonas wenn H dir die Fotos schickt sende mir bitteauch eins.
Und nochmals vielen Dank auch an Chefkoch der uns mit Speiß und Trank versorgt.


----------



## Udo561 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ihr hattet wohl richtig Spaß , angeln inkl. Vollverpflegung #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Jonas,
> Glückwunsch.
> Siehste , wenns erst mal anfängt läuft das immer besser , 70 cm ist doch schon sehr gut .
> Meine Durchschnittslänge beim Zander liegt im Moment darunter .
> Gruß Udo


 Hat er  super gemacht und er war die Ruhe selbst und das war nicht ein Hinterherziehzander der hat gekämpft.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ihr hattet wohl richtig Spaß , angeln inkl. Vollverpflegung #6
> Gruß Udo


 Mit 3 Sterne Koch, Kaffee ,Suppe ,Hauptgericht und Nachtisch und alles dort gemacht.Und dazu ist unser Chefkoch noch ein Top Angler und ein Lustiger Typ.


----------



## Udo561 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Hat er  super gemacht und er war die Ruhe selbst und das war nicht ein Hinterherziehzander der hat gekämpft.



Hi Torsten,
freut mich für Jonas , die "Jungangler " freuen sich ja noch ganz anders über einen Zander als wir #6
Dann wird es jetzt aber mal Zeit für einen größeren Hecht , die Zander hat er ja jetzt im Griff :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Torsten,
> freut mich für Jonas , die "Jungangler " freuen sich ja noch ganz anders über einen Zander als wir #6
> Dann wird es jetzt aber mal Zeit für einen größeren Hecht , die Zander hat er ja jetzt im Griff :q
> Gruß Udo


 Wir wollen mal schauen aber wo wir waren das war Zandergebiet, werden nach seinen Urlaub mal auf Hecht gehen und ich habe so ein komisches Gefühl der fängt dann gleich einen großen .
Dann gehen wir nicht mehr mit Jons los.:q


----------



## Udo561 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Torsten,
ich finde es gut das du ihn mit zum angeln nimmst , 
nur so kann er lernen #6
Und die "kleinen" lernen verdammt schnell :q, hatte heute früh hier einen 12 jährigen vom Campingplatz mit zum Karpfenangeln , war sein erstes mal auf Karpfen und er hat auch gleich einen gefangen.
War nur einen Satzkarpfen , aber er hat sich nach langem Kampf  super gefreut und war soooo stolz.

Gruß Udo


----------



## helgen (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wer ist den noch zusammen? Du meints doch nicht die zwei von hinten aus kreis D|wavey:


----------



## helgen (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jogibär hast Du auch gezittert bei dem schönen großen Zander grins
und klein ist der nicht mehr.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



helgen schrieb:


> Jogibär hast Du auch gezittert bei dem schönen großen Zander grins
> und klein ist der nicht mehr.


 
tjaaa.... wer ist nicht klein, der zander oder ich? :q
Ich gebs ja zu... n' bisschen aufgeregt ware ich ja 

Grüße


----------



## jogibaer1996 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

helmut, ich hab deine mail noch nicht bekommen....


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



helgen schrieb:


> Wer ist den noch zusammen? Du meints doch nicht die zwei von hinten aus kreis D|wavey:


 Doch die meine ich ,die von hinten.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jonas du mußt noch deine Signatur bearbeiten.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ach ja... richtig...
 morgen ist der letze tag zum ausschlafen... übermorgen gehts hier um sechs los... mein kumpel und ich fahren mit nem leiter schon mitm bulli 

Grüße


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

na geht doch.
Schönen Urlaub und schreib ml.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich glaub nicht, dass wir in ein internetcafe gehen... denn sonst hab ich keinen zugang zum i-net...

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Hobbyangler881 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Hobbyangler881 schrieb:


> abend zusammen. Bin eigentlich "friedfischangeler" anfänger halt^^ wollen morgen mal auf zander ect. probieren. hab halt von einigen verwandten, die auch öfters an der maas und umgebung angeln gehört das raubfische im moment nicht schlecht beissen.
> hab eine frage an alle und die lautet: womit fängt sich zander/ hecht im moment besser, köderfisch oder kunstköder ala schleppen? als ich meinen onkel diese frage gestellt hab, meinte er nur: du bist ein angler, finde es selbst heraus^^ bin eigentlich nur 1x die woche am wasser und würde es schon genauer wissen, wenn es geht. köderfische (rotaugen/rotfedern) habe ich schon. wäre dankbar für einen tipp.
> 
> 
> mfg stas





PS: kann mann, die geilsten sachen der welt ( angeln & sex irgendwie verbinden?^^)


----------



## MissZander (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Jungs !!!

Fahre morgen auch an die maas wollen über nacht dort bleiben, ihr fangt alle Zander aber wir bleiben irgend wie immer schneider =(  Unsere Montagen sind ganz einfach auf grund, köderfisch mal am ufer mal in der fahrinne angeboten aber nix beisst irgendwie !!! Wo seid ihr denn alle immer ? Angeln in de weerd nähe osen an der schleuse ist ja eigentlich bekannt, ich sage mir eigentlich immer wenn die zander beissen tuen sie es überall gleich =) aber merke alle fangen was aber ich bekomme nix vom kuchen ab lol

Hat irgend wer hier ein geheim tip für mich ? 

Lg Angie


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



MissZander schrieb:


> Hey Jungs !!!
> 
> Fahre morgen auch an die maas wollen über nacht dort bleiben, ihr fangt alle Zander aber wir bleiben irgend wie immer schneider =( Unsere Montagen sind ganz einfach auf grund, köderfisch mal am ufer mal in der fahrinne angeboten aber nix beisst irgendwie !!! Wo seid ihr denn alle immer ? Angeln in de weerd nähe osen an der schleuse ist ja eigentlich bekannt, ich sage mir eigentlich immer wenn die zander beissen tuen sie es überall gleich =) aber merke alle fangen was aber ich bekomme nix vom kuchen ab lol
> 
> ...


 51° 9' 36.40" N  5° 56' 41.07" E   bei Google Earth.
Mit Pose 0,5m über Grund.


----------



## MissZander (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wo soll ich das da eingeben ? 51° 9' 36.40" N  5° 56' 41.07" E |uhoh:


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



MissZander schrieb:


> wo soll ich das da eingeben ? 51° 9' 36.40" N 5° 56' 41.07" E |uhoh:


 bei Google Earth


----------



## MissZander (6. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke habe es gerafft :vik:


----------



## koenig100 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



MissZander schrieb:


> Danke habe es gerafft :vik:




*geht doch....!!!  *


----------



## koenig100 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*@ all,

angeln heute in maastricht hat sich voll gelohnt !!!!
wetter war echt supi, viel sonne u. kein regen.....
gefangen hab ich auch, 2 rotfedern ca. 15cm beim
köfi-angeln....!!! :q
den dicksten fang hatte ich dann gegen 23h.....
nen knöllchen von 53 € :vik:

petri heil, many  
*


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *@ all,*
> 
> *angeln heute in maastricht hat sich voll gelohnt !!!!*
> *wetter war echt supi, viel sonne u. kein regen.....*
> ...


 53 Euro warum


----------



## koenig100 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*da war nen parkautomat, mein kumpel so, "hier ist noch nie was passiert" (10h) .....:q
ich dann im anschluß (23h) , "ja ne iss klar" :v
aber was will man machen, die käsköpp schlagen wenn,
dann immer "voll" zu....!!! :q
*


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *da war nen parkautomat, mein kumpel so, "hier ist noch nie was passiert" (10h) .....:q*
> *ich dann im anschluß (23h) , "ja ne iss klar" :v*
> *aber was will man machen, die käsköpp schlagen wenn,*
> *dann immer "voll" zu....!!! :q*


 ja ab 45 Euro können die dich in Deutschland belangen


----------



## Udo561 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *@ all,
> 
> angeln heute in maastricht hat sich voll gelohnt !!!!
> wetter war echt supi, viel sonne u. kein regen.....
> ...



Hi Many,
geiler Tag :q
Egal , Wetter war ok , hätte ja auch noch schlimmer kommen können.
Bin auch mal wieder unterwegs , habe glatt um ne Stunde verpennt , bis später mal ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## alohanalu (6. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

...wie gut, das ich mit dem Rad fahre *gg*


----------



## Udo561 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
war eben mit Frauchen ne Runde mit dem Boot unterwegs .
Es war geplant das ich angele und sie sich sonnt 
Als ich meine Spinnangel fertig hatte sagte ich zu ihr halt mal eben fest ich suche mir noch ein paar Köder raus.
Hatte ihr wohl zu lange gedauert so das sie ein paar Würfe machte , eingedreht , Biss .
Ich habe das überhaupt nicht mitbekommen bis das sie sagte , Schatzi kannste mal den Hecht landen #6
Ich bin so stolz auf meine Kleine , hier erster selbstgefangener  Hecht , 65 cm #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Meine Frau nimmt auch mal meine Rute sie hat vielleicht 20 Würfe gemacht aber 3 Zander.Das ist ne Quote.


----------



## Udo561 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Meine Frau nimmt auch mal meine Rute .



Hi Torsten ,
ja , meine Freundin nimmt auch gerne die Rute in die Hand #6
So solls ja auch sein :q
Morgen früh gehts dann erst mal wieder auf Karpfen , war ich heute früh auch , aber aber mehr als bescheiden.
Einen Satzkarpfen und der ist mir kurz vorm kescher auch noch entwischt. 
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Torsten ,
> ja , meine Freundin nimmt auch gerne die Rute in die Hand #6
> So solls ja auch sein :q
> 
> *ferkel.....!!! :q*


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Boardferkel Udo
ne ne ne


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

will morgen abend mal raus aber in Roermond ist Solar mal sehen.


----------



## koenig100 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Torsten ,
> ja , meine Freundin nimmt auch gerne die *xxxx* in die Hand #6
> So solls ja auch sein :q
> Morgen früh gehts dann erst mal wieder auf Karpfen , war ich heute früh auch , aber aber mehr als bescheiden.
> ...



*hiermit erhalten sie ihre 1. verwahrnung !! bei nochmaliger irgendwelcher anzüchtigen bemerkungen, müssen sie mit
einer 3 tägigen sperre rechnen !!!* :vik:


----------



## koenig100 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> will morgen abend mal raus aber in Roermond ist Solar mal sehen.




*hey torsten, bin auch noch mit mir am kämpfen ob, wann und wo ich morgen angeln gehen soll....!! mir stecken noch die 53 € in den knochen !!!* :q


----------



## Udo561 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
in oder um Roermond kennste doch sicher genügend Parkplätze an denen man günstiger parken kann ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## alohanalu (6. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

....sag mal Udo wenn Du auf der Maas von Well Richtung Wellerlooi fährst, kommt kurz hinter dem Bereich wo der Fahrradweg so nah an der Maas ist eine Baumreihe die im Wasser steht.... bist Du bestimmt mal vorbei gekommen. 

Kannst Du dazu was berichten ? Sieht sehr interessant aus finde ich....

Der Hecht fühlt sich da sicher wohl !


Gruß Gavin


----------



## Udo561 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
meinste da wo die Bäume teilweise im Wasser stehen ?
Oberhalb der Jetskistrecke ?
Wenn wir jetzt den gleichen Abschnitt meinen dann ist da ne gute Stelle für Hecht.
Allerdings hängt da viel Gestrüpp im Wasser , sammelt sich alles zwischen den Bäumen an und man hat von der landseite aus verdammt viel Hänger.
Vom Boot aus ist ok , von Land aus würde ich es erst mal mit preiswerten Wobblern versuchen ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Many,
> in oder um Roermond kennste doch sicher genügend Parkplätze an denen man günstiger parken kann ;-))
> Gruß Udo



*jo, wird mir auch ne lehre sein !!! :q
bin morgen früh mit sohnemann deutsche seite die
rur unsicher machen. werde mal speziell ne posenrute 
auf hecht machen. hab ja jetzt die 2 großen rotaugen 
aus maastricht....!! :q jedenfalls soll da hecht sein, hab bericht vom ansässigen verein gelesen, die haben da einen gezogen beim nachtangeln, von über 80 cm !!! vielleicht schwimmt er mir ja vor die rute  
gr. many
*


----------



## Udo561 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
dann mal viel Glück .
Mein Frauchen hatte ihren Hecht heute auf Blinker gezogen.
Aber Köderfisch läuft im Schnitt um einiges besser als Kunstköder.
Ich mach jetzt auch mal Schluß , will auch vor 6 Uhr am Wasser sein.
Gruß Udo


----------



## alohanalu (7. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> meinste da wo die Bäume teilweise im Wasser stehen ?
> Oberhalb der Jetskistrecke ?
> Wenn wir jetzt den gleichen Abschnitt meinen dann ist da ne gute Stelle für Hecht.
> ...



... ja ich denke mal das es der Bereich ist, da es auf dem ganzen Stück die einzige Baumreihe im Wasser ist.

Ich denke ich werde mir die Tage mal einen Platz ganz am Rand davon suchen und dann immer knapp  vorbei mit Spinnerbaits...
...die solln ja nicht so anfällig für Hänger sein, oder ich folge doch Deinem Rat und hock mich unter die Brücke.... 
Unter der Brücke is doch aber sicher immer viel los oder ? Solche Stellen sind doch meist sehr beliebt.

War evtl. mal wer bei dem Zulauf Gelderns-Nierskanaal direkt bei dem Restaurant de Hamert ? Da scheint auch ne nette Stelle zu sein...
Wenns da was zu berichten gibt, das wer toll.

Na, in den nächsten Tagen werd ich hier meine Erfahrungen von den Bereichen mal Berichten.... 
Drei feine Wochen Urlaub, da werd ich mir das da alles mal etwas genauer betrachten.

so gute Nacht hau mich nu ins Bett


----------



## koenig100 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*moin moin,

allen die ans wasser gehen, nen schönes petri heil !! :m

gr. many
*


----------



## Udo561 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *moin moin,
> 
> allen die ans wasser gehen, nen schönes petri heil !! :m
> 
> ...



Morgen ,
dem schließe ich mich an #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*hallöle,

trip an die rur war einfach nur supi, nicht nur vom wetter her, hab auch kein knöllchen bekommen !!! :q
hecht habe ich keinen gefangen auf pose !! #d
aber mit sohnemann beim spinnen jede menge anbisse.
alle überwiegend nur auf blinker, vor allem barsche haben auf dem blinker gebissen, sowie auch auf oberflächenwobbler...!! ansonsten hatten wir noch einige schöne forellen, sogar karauschen von über 20 cm haben gebissen :q bis auf 2 barsche ü30 und 2 schöne regenbogenforellen durften alle wieder ins kühle nass !! 
alles in allem, ein schöner tag....!!!
gr. many
*


----------



## Udo561 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
lasst euch die Fische schmecken , habt ja lange dafür kampfen müssen und der Tag zuvor war ja nicht gerade preiswert , habt ihr euch verdient ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

war gestern mal kurz mit dem Boot draußen 5 min angeln, dann sind wir zum Solarfest gefahren.Am See waren soviel Bierbüchsen und Tetrapacks im Wasser das man Slalom fahren konnte. aber ein Barsch haben wir gefangen.


----------



## Udo561 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> .Am See waren soviel Bierbüchsen und Tetrapacks im Wasser das man Slalom fahren konnte.



Hi Torsten ,
ich denke mal das bekommt man nicht in die Köpfe der Menschen .
Es sind ja nur einige wenige , aber der Müll dieser weniger reicht aus um ein Gewässer zu verunstalten.
Sieht man hier bei uns auch , obwohl Mülltonnen rund um die beiden Seen stehen wird der Müll von einigen ankernden Kapitänen trotzdem im Wasser entsorgt.

Ich war heute noch nicht am oder auf dem Wasser , hier kommt ständig ein Schauer runter im welchel mit Sonne.
Aber die Schauer sind so kräftig das man klatsch nass werden würde.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich gehe auch erst am Dienstag wieder wenn Ruhe ist. Bin mir noch nicht einig was ich machen werde.Kommt auch aufs Wetter an.


----------



## Udo561 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja , Wetter hält mich im Moment auch davon ab rauszufahren.
Hier bleibt es zur Zeit nicht mal für ne Stunde am Stück trocken.
Na ja , morgen ist auch noch ein Tag.
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Tach bin auch mal wieder 1-2 Tage im Lande aber dann gehts wieder nach Roermond. Die aufm Solarfest haben ja richtig was an Regen abbekommen xD Aber die Mucke ging mir langsam auf die Nerven. Von morgends um 10 bis abends um 23 Uhr nur BUM BUM BUM. Selber die Mucke is geil aber den ganzen Tag, so das man jeden Beat im Wohnwagen spührt ne danke xD Und dann noch diese Verkehrskacke da mit diesesn Parkausweisen nenene.



So also Fischtechnisch sah es gut aus. Vorallen habe ich mein Waller PB geknackt. Jetzt liegt er auf 1,60m xD Das beste war damit habe ich meine Rute eingeweiht, abgesehn von den Minibarschen.


----------



## Udo561 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> . Vorallen habe ich mein Waller PB geknackt. Jetzt liegt er auf 1,60m xD.



Hi,
Glückwunsch , würde ich auch mal gerne fangen #6

Wünsche euch einen guten Start in die Woche ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dienstag soll das Wetter OK sein dann werden wir mal die Stachelritter ärgern.Maas hat 22Grad dann wird 100% was gehen.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Glückwunsch , würde ich auch mal gerne fangen #6
> 
> Wünsche euch einen guten Start in die Woche ,
> Gruß Udo


 Udo aber nicht vom Boot wenn du alleine bist, hatte letztes Jahr das Vergnügen ich dachte immer das ich ein kräftiges Kerlchen bin aber der hat mir meine Grenzen gezeigt.Der war auch 1,61m bis ich dem im Boot hatte.Zurück ins Wasser ging einfacher.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das geile war erst knallt er sich mein Köder rein und aufeinmal knallt die Rute von meinem Kumpel (Waren auch aufm Boot). Die Schnüre gingen zusammen. Mein erster Gedanke wir haben ihn beide und so war es auch. Mein Freund hatte noch eine 3 Rute draußen er drücke mir seine Rute noch in die andere Hand also das heißt ich hatte beide Ruten in der Hand, an denen der Waller war und dann hat er seine andere Rute reingeholt und mir wieder 1 abgenommen. Haben nen Video und nen Foto von wo der die beiden Köder im Maul hatte. Das war nen Akt. An dem selben Tag hatte ich auch noch ein 70+ Wels aber der lies sich wie ein nasser Sack einholen.



@Udo thx


----------



## koenig100 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*moin moin @all....
sohnemann stand gestern 14h ohne worwahrnung in der türe. er so, komm vadder laß uns nen paar stündchen nach roermond fahren !! |rolleyes ich so, da iss doch solarfest, er, iss egal, komm hau rein !!!  also welche chance hatte ich da ??? #d  ging aber besser als ich doch gedacht habe. wir mitten drin statt nur  dabei. die einfahrt rechte brückenseite hatten sie gesperrt, (er fuhr),  voll drauf zu #d kommen die kadetten, er so, wir müssen zu campingplatz, haben die uns echt reingelassen  sind dann hinten an der jachthafeneinfahrt unter die brücke...
genau wie spinA93 sagte, nur voll die mucke, da ging echt die post ab !! 
das einzigst negative war wie oben schon beschrieben, wurden laufend klamotten ins wasser geworfen, mal ne flasche bier, mal ne dose, einer hat am wasser :v
quasi das volle programm !!! der härtefall kam, als wir später am einpacken waren, kommen 3 jugendliche unter die brücke und sind sich nen tütchen am basteln und haben sich den joint da reingezogen !!! 
nur am rande bemerkt, gefangen haben wir natürlich nix !!!  aber dafür hat sich das wetter doch toll gehalten da, war mal kurz 5 minütchen was runtergekommen, ansonsten vereinzelt viel sonne, wenigstens etwas :m
auf der heimfahrt ich so zum sohnemann, "hat sich doch gelohnt, nicht wahr", mehr als nen grinsen kam nicht rüber  das war dann mein sonntag 
gr.many
*


----------



## koenig100 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*@ udo,

hatte mich samstag mit nem kumpel unterhalten, der fischt auch schon über 30 jahre. der meinte so zu mir, das die holländer daran am arbeiten bzw. überlegen wären, ab nächstes jahr, nur noch den vispas an deutsche oder generell auszugeben, die auch nen angelschein vorlegen können !!?? keine ahnung ob da was dran sein könnte. er hat jedenfalls die info aus seinem angelverein (rur/heinsberg-karken) !! 
gr. many 

*


----------



## Udo561 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
ich habe davon auch gehört.
Das werden die mit EU Gesetzen nicht vereinbaren können.
Allerdings kenne ich einen Angelladen hier in NL der den Vispas nicht an ........ und ....... ausgibt , wie soll ich das schon wieder schreiben ohne ne Verwarnung zu bekommen 
Das der Vispas nur an Angelscheininhaber ausgegeben wird glaube ich nicht , dann würde denen zu viel Geld durch die Lappen gehen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das können die nicht bringen, wie soll ich sonst noch angeln fahren =))

Am Samstag gehts wieder los zum Bärschlis ärgern...bin mal gespannt, ob sich paar größere an den Tauwurm/Dendro trauen...

@Daniel: Kommste auch mit?

Gruß
Nase


----------



## koenig100 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Many,
> ich habe davon auch gehört.
> Das werden die mit EU Gesetzen nicht vereinbaren können.
> Allerdings kenne ich einen Angelladen hier in NL der den Vispas nicht an ........ und ....... ausgibt , wie soll ich das schon wieder schreiben ohne ne Verwarnung zu bekommen
> ...


*habe verstanden !!! 
och, die kohle holen die sich dann wieder durch die knöllchen rein !!!  obwohl, ich würde die regelung sehr begrüßen. denn wenn man sieht mit welcher angelausrüstung manche  "hobbyangler" unterwegs sind (z.b. 2 angeln und ne plastiktüte) oder auch mit nem gefangenen fisch "waidgerecht" umgehen, könnste echt :v
gr. many*


----------



## Udo561 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
komme gerade vom Vereinsgewässer ,
nicht einen Karpfen gefangen , keine Ahnung was da los ist.
Liegt am Wetter , liegt ja immer am Wetter wenn man als Schneider nach Hause fährt ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Die sollten lieber mal den Wels frei geben die Viecher nerven gewaltig.Das mit dem dt Fischereischein ist so ne Sache ( ich habe einen) bin hin und hergerissen wie Manny schon sagt bei einigen wäre es notwendig aber wie bekommt man dann die Jugend ans angeln bei uns geht da ja garnichts.|kopfkrat


----------



## Udo561 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Torsten,
es wird nicht mehr lange dauern bis das der Wels freigegeben wird.
Aber wie das so bei Gesetzen ist dauert die Umsetzung eben eine Weile.
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mit den Welsen ist so eine Sache. Mir machts Spaß sie zu angeln. Jetzt werden wieder Kommentare kommen von wegen ist nicht erlaubt und bla bla bla. Ich angel ja nicht mit 20 Tauwürmern sondern ich schleppe halt Wobbler. Ich könnte niemals nen Wels aus der Maas kaput schlagen. Wobei ich die Gefahr sehe, dass auch der Raubfischbestand abnehmen wird.


----------



## alohanalu (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

..... ich denke nicht das es am Angelschein liegt mit welcher Ausrüstung zum Wasser gegangen wird und ich hab genug Leute mit Angelschein gesehen, die mit dem Tier umgehen wie SAU !!!
Mir is jemand mit 2 Angeln und ner Alditüte der sein Zeugs wegräumt lieber, wie einer mit ner 1000 Euro Ausrüstung, der seinen Müll am Wasser liegen lässt.

...das mal wieder typisch deutsch mit diesem Schein, hier brauchst für alles ne Prüfung !!!
Es sollte lieber viel öfters kontrolliert werden um einen sauberen Angelplatz zu sichern und zum Wohle der Tierwelt !!!

Ich habe mich übrigens schon öfters gefragt, wie es mit unseren Niederländischen Nachbarn ist.... dürfen die bei uns eigentlich Angeln ? oder die Norweger ? die haben doch alle keinen Angelschein !!!

Ich denke das is Schwachsinn, weil dann müsst ja jeder Holländer auch nen Schein machen, sonst werden die den deutschen gegenüber noch als rassistisch hingestellt. *gg*

Ausserdem denk ich, sind die Holländer nicht so doof und schaun sich bei uns was ab *LOL*

Gruß Gavin


----------



## Udo561 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
hier  http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/sportvissers/vangstenregistratie/?page=meerval_meldpunt
kann und sollte man alle Welsfänge melden.
Je ehr besteht die Chance das man den Wels legal beangeln darf.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
die Plastiktüten sind nicht dazu gedacht darin Müll zu sammeln , da kommt gleich jeder !!!! gefangene Fisch rein.
Und auf solche Angler kann ich liebend gerne verzichten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich poste meine Fänge nicht gerne auf anderen Seiten. Falls jetzt gemant an meinem Fang zweifelt, dann kann ich nächste Woche hier die Bilder rein stellen (Cam liegt im Wohnwagen). Mir ist das egal, ob er frei gegeben ist oder nicht. Ich fage die Welse ganz normal mit Wobblern beim schleppen, also was will man da machen? Nichts.......


----------



## Udo561 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich poste meine Fänge nicht gerne auf anderen Seiten. .



Hi,
das hat nichts mit anderen Seiten oder anzweifeln zu tun , das ist die offizielle Meldestelle vom NL Fischreiverband.
Wenn da genug Wels Fangmeldungen eingehen wird der Wels in NL freigegeben und man darf ihn legal 
beangeln.
Die Seite ist extra eingerichtet worden damit sich die Fischereibehörde einen Überblick verschaffen kann wie viele Welse gefangen werden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## alohanalu (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Plastiktüten sind nicht dazu gedacht darin Müll zu sammeln , da kommt gleich jeder !!!! gefangene Fisch rein.
> Und auf solche Angler kann ich liebend gerne verzichten.
> Gruß Udo



...erkennst Du das an der Tüte ?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Am geilsten ist halt auch, dass der Noud auf der Seite den Wels an einer Stelle präsentiert, an der das angeln verboten ist! Ich selbst kenne den Noud persönlich und weis daher, dass er schon mehrere von diesen Exemplaren gefangen hat und die hat er auch nicht alle gemeldet.


----------



## alohanalu (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

...sach mal Udo, wie schauts eig. im Vorhafen aus ? sind da noch immer soviele Boote oder kann man da wieder Angeln ohne das ich beim auswerfen mit zuviel Blei angst haben muss ein Boot zu versenken ?


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das Thema Wels ist seit 5 Jahren heiß diskutiert aber sie vertrösten nur immer weiter, ich melde jeden Welsfang auch wenn es einer von 20cm ist.#q


----------



## Udo561 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
heute früh lagen so ca. 15 -20 Boote im Vorhafen vor Anker .
Das blöde ist , die liegen alle da an der wiese vor Anker , viele frei zugängliche Stellen findest du im Moment nicht zum angeln.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



alohanalu schrieb:


> ...erkennst Du das an der Tüte ?


 Ja das erkennt man an der Tüte.#d


----------



## Udo561 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Das Thema Wels ist seit 5 Jahren heiß diskutiert aber sie vertrösten nur immer weiter, ich melde jeden Welsfang auch wenn es einer von 20cm ist.#q



Hi Torsten,
ich denke mal das der Wels freigegeben wird wenn genügend gemeldet werden iund gleichzeitig die hecht und Zanderfänge zurück gehen.
Spätestens dann möchte man den Wels wieder loswerden und gibt ihn frei. |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Ja das erkennt man an der Tüte.#d



Steht meist Aldi, Lidl , Penny oder Netto drauf 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nein das meinte ich nicht so aber wenn die Tüte voll ist und noch zappelt mache ich mir so meine Gedanken.


----------



## alohanalu (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

...hey Udo wie schaut das eigentlich aus ? 
der Vorhafen und das Leukermeer darf ja allein mit dem Vispas und dem mitgeliefertem Buch ( die Liste da ) wenn ich das recht verstanden habe beangelt werden.... 

....Reijnderslooi liegt ja Quasi dahinter. ( so bei Visplanner.nl zu erkennen ) und es gibt noch kleinere Seen ums Leukermeer herum, wie schaut es da aus ? Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab is ab da schluss mit angeln mit dem Vispas und der Liste !!!

Da bekommt man aber doch sicher nen Zusatzschein für oder ? Hab die Tage von Dir auch mal was von Vereinsgewässer gelesen...
....sind die das ?

Gruß Gavin


----------



## alohanalu (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

....warum is das bei Visplanner.nl in lila gefärbt ? und in der Liste auf blauen hintergund.... hab das erhlich gesagt noch net so ganz verstanden, da ich mich sehr bemühe aber der Sprache selbst mit übersetzungstool nich wirklich gerecht werde *gg*

Die Tage treff ich nen Bekannten aus Holland der mir das alles genau überstzt, aber evtl. kannst du in 2-3 setzen zusammenfassen was es damit genau aufsich hat.

#6


----------



## koenig100 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*zum thema angelschein "typisch deutsch"....!!!
eins haben wir jedenfalls in deutschland den niederländern vorraus, an unseren "öffentlichen gewässern" wirste zu 99,9% keinen angler mit ner plastiktüte antreffen !!! von den ..... und ..... ganz zu schweigen, die auch untermaßige und geschützte fische mitnehmen, weil sie der meinung sind, sich über alle gesetze zu stellen !!! schwarze schaafe gibts überall, aber ich habe schon hoch oben im norden geangelt und auch im süden bei den lieben bayern  die angelplätze wo ich war, waren alle top....!!! von daher bin ich lieber "typisch deutsch" !!! jedenfalls habe ich bei uns noch keine angelstelle gesehen, wo alte lagerfeuer oder grills zurückgeblieben sind, incl. leere bier und schnapsflaschen, sowie frische fischschuppen.... #h 
*


----------



## Hobbyangler881 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

abend zusammen. waren am wochenende am forellenpuff über nacht. ausser 2 
regenbogenforellen und 1 brassen ging bei mir nichts. freunde von mir haben noch paar brassen rausgeholt. haben vor morgen auf karausche/schleie/karpfen am vereinsteich so 4-7 std angeln zu gehn. wollen auf hartmais probieren. kann ja berichten was wir gefangen haben. :q


mfg stas


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *zum thema angelschein "typisch deutsch"....!!!*
> *eins haben wir jedenfalls in deutschland den niederländern vorraus, an unseren "öffentlichen gewässern" wirste zu 99,9% keinen angler mit ner plastiktüte antreffen !!! von den ..... und ..... ganz zu schweigen, die auch untermaßige und geschützte fische mitnehmen, weil sie der meinung sind, sich über alle gesetze zu stellen !!! schwarze schaafe gibts überall, aber ich habe schon hoch oben im norden geangelt und auch im süden bei den lieben bayern  die angelplätze wo ich war, waren alle top....!!! von daher bin ich lieber "typisch deutsch" !!! jedenfalls habe ich bei uns noch keine angelstelle gesehen, wo alte lagerfeuer oder grills zurückgeblieben sind, incl. leere bier und schnapsflaschen, sowie frische fischschuppen.... #h *


 Oh Many dann geh mal an den Rhein was du da siehst ist schlimm. Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Hobbyangler881 schrieb:


> abend zusammen. waren am wochenende am forellenpuff über nacht. ausser 2
> regenbogenforellen und 1 brassen ging bei mir nichts. freunde von mir haben noch paar brassen rausgeholt. haben vor morgen auf karausche/schleie/karpfen am vereinsteich so 4-7 std angeln zu gehn. wollen auf hartmais probieren. kann ja berichten was wir gefangen haben. :q
> 
> 
> mfg stas


 Dann mal Petri#6


----------



## Hobbyangler881 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Dann mal Petri#6




danke. fetter barsch in deinem profilbild.  bestimmt an die 1-2kg (40-50cm)


----------



## Hobbyangler881 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *zum thema angelschein "typisch deutsch"....!!!
> eins haben wir jedenfalls in deutschland den niederländern vorraus, an unseren "öffentlichen gewässern" wirste zu 99,9% keinen angler mit ner plastiktüte antreffen !!! von den ..... und ..... ganz zu schweigen, die auch untermaßige und geschützte fische mitnehmen, weil sie der meinung sind, sich über alle gesetze zu stellen !!! schwarze schaafe gibts überall, aber ich habe schon hoch oben im norden geangelt und auch im süden bei den lieben bayern  die angelplätze wo ich war, waren alle top....!!! von daher bin ich lieber "typisch deutsch" !!! jedenfalls habe ich bei uns noch keine angelstelle gesehen, wo alte lagerfeuer oder grills zurückgeblieben sind, incl. leere bier und schnapsflaschen, sowie frische fischschuppen.... #h
> *






hallo, bin in belgien ab und zu am forellenpuff angeln und hab paar mal  gesehn, das leute die gefangenen fische direkt grillen... in deutschland  bin ich eigentlich nur am vereinsteich in alsdorf(gehört zu aachen) angeln und selbst da  sehe ich welche mit plastiktüten, die mehr einsammeln, als erlaubt ist.  müll ist eigentlich kein problem da jede paar meter eine mülltonne  steht. ist relativ sauber.


----------



## alohanalu (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

.....na Angelschein hin oder her, ich hoffe jeder hier im Forum zieht den Idoten persönlich die Plastiktüten über den Kopf !!!:vik:

...aso kann das wer erklären mit den blau hinterlegten Seiten in der Liste ? oder den lila gefärbeten Gewässern bei Visplanner.nl ? das wer toll.#6


----------



## koenig100 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Hobbyangler881 schrieb:


> hallo, bin in belgien ab und zu am forellenpuff angeln und hab paar mal  gesehn, das leute die gefangenen fische direkt grillen... in deutschland  bin ich eigentlich nur am vereinsteich in alsdorf(gehört zu aachen) angeln und selbst da  sehe ich welche mit plastiktüten, die mehr einsammeln, als erlaubt ist.  müll ist eigentlich kein problem da jede paar meter eine mülltonne  steht. ist relativ sauber.


hey hobbyangler,
*die rede ist ja auch von "öffentlicher gewässer" ! *
*PS: bin selbst Öcher durch und durch !!!  *


----------



## koenig100 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Oh Many dann geh mal an den Rhein was du da siehst ist schlimm. Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall.



*haste recht, gerade der rhein von duisburg bis bei uns in neuss und richtung zons haste auch viele probleme mit den "schwarzanglern" !! aber konzentrieren wir uns wieder aufs wesentliche, das angeln an der maas !!! *


----------



## koenig100 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



alohanalu schrieb:


> .....na Angelschein hin oder her, ich hoffe jeder hier im Forum zieht den Idoten persönlich die Plastiktüten über den Kopf !!!:vik:
> 
> ...aso kann das wer erklären mit den blau hinterlegten Seiten in der Liste ? oder den lila gefärbeten Gewässern bei Visplanner.nl ? das wer toll.#6


*
im visplaner.nl haste defenitiv nur die maas und deren nebenarme + kanäle dunkelblau oder lila eingezeichnet, heißt das du hier nur ausschließlich mit deinem vispas angeln darfst !!! anders ist das mit der maasseenerlaubnis, da haste alles in lila eingezeichnet wo du an den seen angeln darfst !! also schön brav achtgeben, sonst wirds teuerer als wie bei einem knöllchen :q
*


----------



## alohanalu (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

...das Leukermeer wird z.B. lila angezeigt, ich habe das so verstanden, das ich dort also mit meinem Vispas und der dazugehörigen Liste angeln darf richtig ?


----------



## Udo561 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



alohanalu schrieb:


> ...das Leukermeer wird z.B. lila angezeigt, ich habe das so verstanden, das ich dort also mit meinem Vispas und der dazugehörigen Liste angeln darf richtig ?



Hi,
ich dachte das haben wir durch :q
Ja , darfste 
Kannst dich ja mal melden wenn du ans Leukermeer fährst , bin jeden Tag auf oder am Wasser.
Gruß Udo


----------



## winni_07 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo alle zusammen,

wohne direkt an der niederländischen Grenze und habe mir dieses Jahr zum ersten mal den VISPAS + Maasseenerlaubnis geholt. Wir wollen in den nächsten Tagen mal Richtung Stevensweert an die Maasplassen. Hat da schon jemand erfahrungen gesammelt wie der Raubfischbestand in diesen Gewässern ist und kennt da vielleicht ein paar schönen Plätzchen zum spinnen?? Über eure Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruß Winni


----------



## alohanalu (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

...hey klasse Udo dank Dir ! #6


----------



## Udo561 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



alohanalu schrieb:


> ...hey klasse Udo dank Dir ! #6



Hi,
schau aber genau in die Liste , es gibt am Leukermeer ne ganze Ecke wo du nicht angeln darfst und da läuft fast täglich der Fischereiaufseher rum und kontroliert.
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



winni_07 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> wohne direkt an der niederländischen Grenze und habe mir dieses Jahr zum ersten mal den VISPAS + Maasseenerlaubnis geholt. Wir wollen in den nächsten Tagen mal Richtung Stevensweert an die Maasplassen. Hat da schon jemand erfahrungen gesammelt wie der Raubfischbestand in diesen Gewässern ist und kennt da vielleicht ein paar schönen Plätzchen zum spinnen?? Über eure Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.
> 
> Gruß Winni



*tja winni, 
wie soll ich also anfangen....!!!?? mit den plätzchen zum spinnen und angeln ist das so ne sache. ist bei uns im forum alles nur die frage des preises !!!! 
fürs leukermeer und umgebung kassiert udo und rund um roermond haben wir ne gemeinschaftskasse !!! :vik:

gr. many
*


----------



## theundertaker (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Lol, wie geil ist der Spruch denn von dir Many ... XDXD  Ich fall vom Stuhl....


----------



## Bassattack (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Boardikollegen ,ich brauch mal eure Hilfe ,ich will diesen Freitag übers wochenende am Camping Oosterdriessen Zelten und natürlich mit Angeln, bei Oost-Maarland / Eijsden ,ich hatte schon bei denn Campingplatz Telefonisch nachgefragt ob ich mit mein Vispas an diesen See angeln darf er sagte mir ja ,ich breuchte nur eine Verguinig vom Campingplatz|rolleyes

Denoch bin ich mir nicht Sicher was ich benötige,soweit auf den Visplaner kommt dieser See nicht in blau raus geschwigedessen in Lilla,und bin etwas verwierrt denn nach mehrerer suche im Internet darf man in Maastricht garnicht mit Kunstköder Angeln|uhoh:soweit ich verstanden habe erst ab Oktober ,das kannn doch nicht sein der Hecht ist doch wieder offen und Zander

Ich bin im Besitz vom Vispas 2010 gehöre den Verein Rimburg an,habe semtliche Papiere un Listn van Viswateren,was benötige ich wenn ich am Campingplatz bei oosterdriessen Angeln gehen möchte ,reicht mir die Verguining vom Campingplatz aus? ,und eventuell weiss einer ob ich auf Zander und Barsch mit kunstköder angeln darf?

Ich weiss das Sind einige Fragen ,aber ich bedanke mich schon mal im Vorraus und bin über jede Antwort sehr froh.

Gruss Mario


----------



## Udo561 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *tja winni,
> wie soll ich also anfangen....!!!?? mit den plätzchen zum spinnen und angeln ist das so ne sache. ist bei uns im forum alles nur die frage des preises !!!!
> fürs leukermeer und umgebung kassiert udo und rund um roermond haben wir ne gemeinschaftskasse !!! :vik:
> 
> ...



Hi Many,
sowas riecht nach Verwarnung 
Nicht das , das hier jemand ernst nimmt 
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Lol, wie geil ist der Spruch denn von dir Many ... XDXD  Ich fall vom Stuhl....



* so sind wir rheinländer eben !!! *


----------



## koenig100 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Many,
> sowas riecht nach Verwarnung
> Nicht das , das hier jemand ernst nimmt
> Gruß Udo



*och, wenn ich wieder "out of order" bin, weißte ja bescheid !!!*  :vik:


----------



## Udo561 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Mario,
das mit den Bestimmungen um Maastricht bezieht sich nur auf deren "Vergunning"
Dabei handelt es ich um die Vereine HSV De Geusselt  MPHV De Geduldige Soppers VisstandVerbetering Maas.
Kannste hier http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vergunning.htm nachlesen.
Wenn dein Gewässer aber nicht in der List van Viswateren aufgeführt ist brauchste wohl die Karte vom Campingplatz.
Wird sich dann wohl um ein Privatgewässer handeln.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Bassattack (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

#6#6#6Vielen Dank Udo ,dann bin ich erleichjtert werde mir die Vergoning dan beim Campingplatz holen.

#6Mfg Mario.


----------



## Udo561 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *och, wenn ich wieder "out of order" bin, weißte ja bescheid !!!*  :vik:


Hi Many,
so ne Verwarnung hat ja auch Vorteile , die Zeit die du hier nicht schreiben kannst könntst du dann ja am Wasser verbringen. 

Morgen früh gehts erst mal wieder auf Karpfen , habe heute so um die 10 KG Mais gekocht :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Kann ich nur mal ne ganz kurze Frage stellen...also ohne lange Diskussionen...

Darf man an privaten (aber kommerziellen) Forellenteichen auch ohne deutschen Angelschein fischen gehen?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## koenig100 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*war heute übrigens mal wieder an der rur, bis auf nen kleinen gründling und nen rotauge nüchts....!!! |rolleyes
hab für morgen noch ne tageskarte, mal sehen, werde mir vielleicht was köfi´s stippen, habe ich wenigstens was an erfolgserlebnisse....!!! :q

many
*


----------



## koenig100 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Kann ich nur mal ne ganz kurze Frage stellen...also ohne lange Diskussionen...
> 
> Darf man an privaten (aber kommerziellen) Forellenteichen auch ohne deutschen Angelschein fischen gehen?
> 
> ...



*nein, nur mit angelschein....!!!
schick dir ne PN......*

*gr. many*


----------



## Udo561 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas,
nee, so wie Many das sagt ist das richtig , aber es gibt genug Betreiber die das Angeln ohne Schein tollerieren.
Ansonsten gibt es ja in Holland und Belgien auch einige Forellen Anlagen an denen du auf Forellen angeln könntest.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Roy Digerhund (10. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ theundertaker:
Dürfen nein, können schon. Da fragt niemand nach(bei allen Anlagen wo ich war) und kontrolliert wird da erst recht nicht.


----------



## alohanalu (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

....ich war früher über Jahre regelmäßig am Forellenpuff !!!
Schein wollt da nie wer sehen und kontrolliert wurde niemals !
Is ja auch immer in privater Hand und da interessieren doch nur die Einnahmen.....

....:v


----------



## theundertaker (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Okeeee...dann weiß ich Bescheid, ich danke euch  Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So komme gerade mit Chefkoch aus Roermond zurück,hat die halbe Nacht geregnet. Aber 5 Zander konnten uns nicht wiederstehen,der kleinste 50 cm die anderen von63-68 cm. Und jetzt was für Jonas : siehst du die Angelopas haben doch noch was drauf und die Frikos von Chefkoch heeeeerlich da hast du was verpasst und wenn wir deine Nummer richtig eingespeichert hätten dann hätten wir dich 4 Uhr morgens angerufen.|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *tja winni, *
> *wie soll ich also anfangen....!!!?? mit den plätzchen zum spinnen und angeln ist das so ne sache. ist bei uns im forum alles nur die frage des preises !!!! *
> *fürs leukermeer und umgebung kassiert udo und rund um roermond haben wir ne gemeinschaftskasse !!! :vik:*
> 
> *gr. many*


 Mir zerreißt das Zwergfell ,Tränen im Auge.
Many wieviel haben wir in der Kasse, langt es schon für eine Woche Schweden für uns Zehn.|supergri


----------



## Udo561 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi, meine Einnahmen reichen noch nicht mal für ein paar Liter Sprit. Da kommt in Roermond sicher einiges mehr zusammen  Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich muss noch irgendjemanden finden, der mit mir Samstag bis in die Nacht rein angelt XD Möchte auch gerne mal wieder n Zander fangen...vielleicht sollte ich mal wieder ne neue Stelle ausprobieren...

Euch viel Glück fürs We...

Und sagt Bescheid, wenns nach Norwegen oder Schweden zum angeln geht


----------



## Udo561 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas,
nimm zum Zanderfang auf jeden Fall Köderfische mit , die laufen zur Zeit um einiges besser als Kunstköder.
Letztes Jahr hätte ich noch schwören können das ich mit Kunstköder ,  inbesonndere Gummifisch viel mehr Zander fange als mit Köderfisch.
Aber dem ist dieses Jahr nicht so , keine Ahnung an was es liegt.

Ich fahre gleich mit meiner Frau nochmal ans Vereinsgewässer , nach ihrem Hecht wollte sie jetzt mal einen Karpfen drillen :q

Gruß Udo


----------



## Hobbyangler881 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

so, waren gestern zu zweit am vereinsgewässer von nem kollegen. ca 6 karauschen, 1  kleine schleie und 2 karpfen. der dickere karpfen ca 3-4 pfünder hat auf  tauwurm nen schönen vollrun gebracht. hätte nicht gedacht das er so abgeht^^ war bisher einer meiner spannendsten/schönsten  drills


----------



## theundertaker (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Udo: Wollte eh Köfis mitnehmen oder schnell stippen...an den verschiedenen Stellen wo ichs in letzter Zeit probiert habe, hatte ich aber keinen Erfolg...das lustige ist, andere fangen an den Stellen Zander, nä Many  Aber liegt wohl wirklich an dem Tag, an dem man fährt und an der genauen Stelle, an der der Köder liegen muss...

Aber irgendwann klappts auch wieder...der 88 cm Zander ist ja noch nicht so lange her, davon kann ich noch n bissl zehren ^^

Gruß
Thooooooomaaaaaaas XD


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Letztes Jahr hätte ich noch schwören können das ich mit Kunstköder , inbesonndere Gummifisch viel mehr Zander fange als mit Köderfisch.
Aber dem ist dieses Jahr nicht so , keine Ahnung an was es liegt.
,
Gruß Udo[/QUOTE]
 Hätte auch drauf Wettern können. Vielleicht lag es an der Wassertemperatur so schnell so heiß.
Anfang Juni war alles noch OK , 2Wochen 30 Zander.
Aber dann wurde es mit Gummi immer schwerer.Ab Juli nur noch mit Köfi auf Zander.
Denke mal das wird bis September anhalten dann geht auch Vertikal wieder was.


----------



## Udo561 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
dann bin ich ja mal beruhigt das es nicht nur bei mir so ist , dachte schon es liegt hier bei mir am Gewässer.
Aber alle anderen Angler die ich treffe berichten ja auch das gleiche , Kunstköder ganz selten , Köderfisch top.
Und das Kunstköder so schlagartig aufhörte zu fangen fing damit an als sich das Wasser auf über 23 Grad erwärmte.
Na ja , denke auch das es sich ab September ändern wird , mit Kunstköder zu angeln liegt mir mehr als mit Köderfisch.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> dann bin ich ja mal beruhigt das es nicht nur bei mir so ist , dachte schon es liegt hier bei mir am Gewässer.
> Aber alle anderen Angler die ich treffe berichten ja auch das gleiche , Kunstköder ganz selten , Köderfisch top.
> Und das Kunstköder so schlagartig aufhörte zu fangen fing damit an als sich das Wasser auf über 23 Grad erwärmte.
> ...


 Stimme dir voll zu.#6


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Allerdings geht der Hecht noch mit Kunstköder,wenigstens etwas in der Zeit.


----------



## theundertaker (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Und wo versteckt sich der Zander?? XDXD


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

auf 6-10m Tiefe. Viel zu tief für August.Und er ist auch nicht so aktiv wie er eigentlich seien sollte.Er schwimmt nichts hinterher.


----------



## theundertaker (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

aha, also gehe ich demnächst wieder leer aus  naja, wat solls, wers nicht versucht, der kann auch keinen fangen...^^


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Fahr hoch nach Linne da mit Pose in die Löcher da klappt das bestimmt.


----------



## helgen (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Zitat von *koenig100* 

 
_*tja winni, *
*wie soll ich also anfangen....!!!?? mit den plätzchen zum spinnen und angeln ist das so ne sache. ist bei uns im forum alles nur die frage des preises !!!! *
*fürs leukermeer und umgebung kassiert udo und rund um roermond haben wir ne gemeinschaftskasse !!! :vik:*

*gr. many*_
_*Also wie soll ich dies verstehen??? kannste nicht Angeln oder was?|bigeyes*_


----------



## helgen (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> So komme gerade mit Chefkoch aus Roermond zurück,hat die halbe Nacht geregnet. Aber 5 Zander konnten uns nicht wiederstehen,der kleinste 50 cm die anderen von63-68 cm. Und jetzt was für Jonas : siehst du die Angelopas haben doch noch was drauf und die Frikos von Chefkoch heeeeerlich da hast du was verpasst und wenn wir deine Nummer richtig eingespeichert hätten dann hätten wir dich 4 Uhr morgens angerufen.|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


 Wenn Ihr noch mal soviel Konbloch in der Luft furtz leg ich das nähste mal an habe euch vom Boot aus gesehn aber preti zu den fängen.#6


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wars wirklich so schlimm nehme nächstes mal Spray mit gibt so kleine Flaschen.


----------



## theundertaker (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Da müsste man die Löcher erstmal kennen, wenn ich meinen Wurm oder KöFi da reinhalten möchte


----------



## alohanalu (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

....ihr sagt Kunstköder geht nix ? hmm das nicht gut, da ich meist kaum Zeit finde nen Tag vorher Köfis zu fangen.... und am Angeltag selbst hab ich denn auch keine Lust erst welche zu fangen..... und dann erst loszulegen !

Sonntag wo das Wetter so wechselhaft war, war ich unter der Brücke bei Well....  (dochmal versucht Udo)

Die Fische wollten auch net so wirklich zupacken... der ein oder andere Biss war schon da so um 5 Uhr in der Früh ! 
Aber bis zu mir ans Ufer wollte keiner *lol* 
War aber auch ein Scheiss Wetter zum Angeln...

Na evtl. leg ich mir dann mal wieder Köfis vom Angeladen meines Vertrauens zu...

Ich hab mal gelesen... das es sogar mit Sardinen aus der Dose wirklich gut funzeln soll. 

Da is doch nicht wirklich was drann oder ?
Bin ja erst seit kurzem auf den Räuber gekommen, daher bin ich für alles offen was ansatzweise funktionieren könnte...

Gruß Gavin


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Da müsste man die Löcher erstmal kennen, wenn ich meinen Wurm oder KöFi da reinhalten möchte


 51° 9'36.62"N 5°56'40.71"E    google Earth


----------



## Udo561 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



alohanalu schrieb:


> Na evtl. leg ich mir dann mal wieder Köfis vom Angeladen meines Vertrauens zu...
> 
> Ich hab mal gelesen... das es sogar mit Sardinen aus der Dose wirklich gut funzeln soll.
> Gruß Gavin



Hi,
ja , geht schon mait Sardinen , aber besser du fängst dir ein paar Rotaugen und frierst die ein , dann haste bei Bedarf immer welche zu hause.
Gruß udo


----------



## alohanalu (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

.....joa werd ich wohl mal machen denn !
Bin am Dienstag evtl. am Vorhafen Udo...
In der Woche is da doch sicher nicht ganz soviel los oder doch wegen der Ferien ? Wollt evtl meinen Sohn denn auchmal mitnehmen....
...da der net so geübt is *lol* wollt ich eigentlich kein Schiffeversenken spieln gg


----------



## koenig100 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*ohjöööö, da fühlt sich aber einer (helgen) auf den schlips getreten !!! #d  dabei wollen wir doch nur mit 10 mann nach schweden zum angeln !! :q

*


----------



## theundertaker (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Loool Zanderjäger  Jetzt fahr ich garantiert nicht mehr dorthin...hab keinen Bock auf tausend fischgeile Angler zu treffen...da lobe ich mir doch die Stellen, wo man seine Ruhe hat... =) Danke aber trotzdem!

Da scheiß ich lieber auf Fisch XD


----------



## koenig100 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*@ *theundertaker, *siehste beste beispiel, nicht jede stelle gibt auch ne garantie für nen fang !! ich z.b. rede vorher auch schonmal mit meinen köfi´s !! :q
many
*


----------



## theundertaker (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey...das isses...ich werde meine KöFis auch mal volllabern und den Mut machen gefressen zu werden...das gefällt mir fast besser als jede "Zander-Super-Stelle" XDXD

Ich muss trotzdem noch jemanden finden, der mit mir Nachtangeln geht ^^ zumindest bis 1 Uhr...hmm...vielleicht krieg ich ja noch jemanden dazu rum...ansonsten versuch ichs mal alleine und melde mich ggfls. mit oder ohne Fang zurück 

@Many: Darfst mich auch Thomas nennen, wenn du magst


----------



## koenig100 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



alohanalu schrieb:


> ....ihr sagt Kunstköder geht nix ? hmm das nicht gut, da ich meist kaum Zeit finde nen Tag vorher Köfis zu fangen.... und am Angeltag selbst hab ich denn auch keine Lust erst welche zu fangen..... und dann erst loszulegen !
> 
> Sonntag wo das Wetter so wechselhaft war, war ich unter der Brücke bei Well....  (dochmal versucht Udo)
> 
> ...



*betr.: köfi´s
für soetwas habe ich auch immer nen vorrat. allerdings kannste die  meisten köfi´s in den angelläden vergessen, außer silberorphen und  karauschen kennen die eh nix und die mußte dann auch noch bei der  supergröße versuchen zu haken. da ist der drilling größer wie der fisch  !!! :q und da man nicht immer lust hat vorher zu stippen, bestelle ich mir ab und an vernünftige köfi´s aus dem net !! 
**http://www.koederfischversand.de
ich jedenfalls bin da supi zufrieden, vor allem kannste dir da auch die größen aussuchen !!! so haste bei bedarf immer was auf lager und vor allem für nen absolut fairen preis !!! 
@ theunderhaker
ich bestell mir dort für zander immer "maränen" !!! 
je nachdem wie die sich im wasser bewegen, schimmern die auf dem rücken bläulich, sieht dann quasi aus, wie nen zwilling von der ukelei !! 
und für den herbst hab ich schon die großen ü20iger rotaugen auf lager, für den hecht !!! :vik:
gruß many
*


----------



## koenig100 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Hey...das isses...ich werde meine KöFis auch mal volllabern und den Mut machen gefressen zu werden...das gefällt mir fast besser als jede "Zander-Super-Stelle" XDXD
> 
> Ich muss trotzdem noch jemanden finden, der mit mir Nachtangeln geht ^^ zumindest bis 1 Uhr...hmm...vielleicht krieg ich ja noch jemanden dazu rum...ansonsten versuch ichs mal alleine und melde mich ggfls. mit oder ohne Fang zurück
> 
> @Many: Darfst mich auch Thomas nennen, wenn du magst


*
hallo herr thomas...!!! :q
wann wollste denn, von freitag auf samstag ??
*


----------



## koenig100 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*@ udo,
hab da ne idee !! 
du suchst für theunderhaker alias thomas und mir ne supi angelstelle am leukermeer, wo wir unsere ruten ausschmeißen können und du versorgst uns in der nacht dann mit kaffee !!! :q

gr. many
*


----------



## theundertaker (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

muahahahahaaaa  Das wär der Bringer XD Ist nur n ganzes Stück bis da hoch...

Ich wollte von Samstag Vormittag starten und dann bis inne Nacht angeln...tagsüber erstmal DropShot auf Barsche am Kanal und abends halt zwei Ruten mit KöFis ins Wässerchen und abwarten...

Gruß
>> Herr Thomas << XD


----------



## koenig100 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> muahahahahaaaa  Das wär der Bringer XD Ist nur n ganzes Stück bis da hoch...
> 
> Ich wollte von Samstag Vormittag starten und dann bis inne Nacht angeln...tagsüber erstmal DropShot auf Barsche am Kanal und abends halt zwei Ruten mit KöFis ins Wässerchen und abwarten...
> 
> ...



*wo issn das problem, kommste zu mir und wir fahren dann mit meinem auto weiter !!! *


----------



## theundertaker (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hui, jetzt fehlt nur noch ein perfekter Plan XD Ich fahre immer von Erkelenz aus Angeln...nur so nebenbei...von Köln bin ich erst ein Mal gefahren...


----------



## koenig100 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Hui, jetzt fehlt nur noch ein perfekter Plan XD Ich fahre immer von Erkelenz aus Angeln...nur so nebenbei...von Köln bin ich erst ein Mal gefahren...


*bin ich heute noch dran vorbeigekommen, war an der rur angel. erkelenz ist 10 minütchen von mir weg !! 
müßte nur noch udo mitspielen, oder er schickt sein leckerchen kaffee bringen !! :q
*


----------



## theundertaker (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

vielleicht haste ja lust, mit auf barsche zu angeln mit dropshot? bin am neederwerthkanal...


----------



## koenig100 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> vielleicht haste ja lust, mit auf barsche zu angeln mit dropshot? bin am neederwerthkanal...


*wo issn das genau ??*


----------



## Udo561 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
kein Thema , nur hier bei mir im See kannste das auf Zander vergessen , aber direkt am Eingang vom Vorhafen zum Leukermeer ist ok.
Problem ist nur das man gut 800 Meter weit weg parken muss.
Im See selber habe ich abends nur kleinere Zander fangen können , meist so um die 50 cm , mehr war nicht drin.
Aber da kommt man direkt mit dem Auto ran ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Loool Zanderjäger  Jetzt fahr ich garantiert nicht mehr dorthin...hab keinen Bock auf tausend fischgeile Angler zu treffen...da lobe ich mir doch die Stellen, wo man seine Ruhe hat... =) Danke aber trotzdem!
> 
> Da scheiß ich lieber auf Fisch XD


 Von da aus kannst du 200m Strom abwärts und 100 Strom auf angeln überall sind Löcher bis 8m.Da hast du deine Ruhe 100 % ig oder meinst du im Ernst das da jetzt 100 Angler sitzen,da kann ich dich beruhigen das wird nicht passieren.
Noch ein Tipp die Löcher sind nicht weit draussen also mit Pose außtesten.


----------



## koenig100 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> kein Thema , nur hier bei mir im See kannste das auf Zander vergessen , aber direkt am Eingang vom Vorhafen zum Leukermeer ist ok.
> Problem ist nur das man gut 800 Meter weit weg parken muss.
> Im See selber habe ich abends nur kleinere Zander fangen können , meist so um die 50 cm , mehr war nicht drin.
> ...


*moin udo,
so wie aussieht werde ich am weekend erstmal mit thomas in roermond am kanal die angel auswerfen und barsche jagen !! hab mal nachgesehen, bis ans leukermeer sind es von mir ca. 70km. kann man bei dir auch evtl. übers weekend was mieten, wohnwagen oder so ? so oder so, komme ich dich demnächst mal belästigen !!! 
gr. many
*


----------



## Udo561 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
freue mich schon , können dann ja auch mal mit dem Boot raus.
Ja hier kann man etwas mieten , allerdings keine WoWa , die haben hier nur Chalets zum vermieten.
http://www.ferienparkleukermeer.de/
Für ne Nacht oder so kannste aber auch dein Zelt falls vorhanden bei mir im Garten aufstellen , kostet dann nix.
Gruß Udo


----------



## helgen (12. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*ohjöööö, da fühlt sich aber einer (helgen) auf den schlips getreten !!! #d dabei wollen wir doch nur mit 10 mann nach schweden zum angeln !! *:q
Du bist ja lustig ich trage keinen Schlips nur Anstaltskleidung|uhoh:


----------



## helgen (12. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Maas und Kanalangler seit vorsichtig wenn Ihr mit Köfis angelt.
Die Polizei setzt jetze auch Nachsichtgeräte ein. Ein Angler ist am Samstagnacht erwicht worden.


----------



## Udo561 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Helgen ,
sind Köderfische verboten ?
Oder beziehst du das auf den Gebrauch lebender Köderfische ?
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Helgen ,
> sind Köderfische verboten ?
> Oder beziehst du das auf den Gebrauch lebender Köderfische ?
> Gruß Udo


 Udo das habe ich auch gehört die schauen nach Rotfedern und Barsche,die haben ein Mindestmaß und wenn du ne 10cm Rotfeder dran hast bist du Fällig.Natürlich wenn da noch einer Lebende dran hat dann wirds richtig teuer.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Schöne Grüße von Michael.


----------



## Udo561 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thorsten ,
Danke für die Grüße.
Aber das mit der Mindestgröße kann nicht sein , ich bin letzte Woche kontroliert worden , meine Köderfische wurden sogar gezählt.
Keine Ahnung , hatte glaube ich 10 oder 12 im Kessel , aber die haben nichts wegen der Größe gesagt , die hatte ich zuvor gestippt.
Waren alle so um die 8-10 cm groß.

Ok , habe es gerade nachgelesen ,
es ist nicht erlaubt.


Auf, an oder in der Nähe von Gewässern mehr als 15  getötete Süßwasserfische größer als 15 cm zu besitzen.
Na ja , meine hatten noch gelebt ;-)
Aber natürlich töte ich vor der Verwendung jeden Köderfisch.
Und größer als 15 cm ist mir eh zu groß , optimale größe liegt bei mir so um knapp 10 cm.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo du weißt ja wenn sie was finden wollen finden sie was und zur Zeit ist das ihr Hobby.Eine ganze Zeit haben sie nichts dazu gesagt aber jetzt sind sie scharf drauf ich weiß nicht warum.(vielleicht wegen der Strafe)
Ich versuche immer kleine Brassen zu fangen da bin ich fein raus auch der Erfolg ist meiner Meinung besser.


----------



## winni_07 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin,

zieh morgen früh mit nem Kumpel einfach mal los, Richtung Stevensweert und probier ein bisschen aus. Hab nur noch ne kurze Frage und zwar würde ich gerne wissen ob man an den Maasseen auch mit totem Köderfisch angeln darf???

Gruß

Ach ja, wenn ich irgendwo nen Opferstock finde, schmeiß ich euch nen 10er rein. Versprochen ;-)


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



winni_07 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> zieh morgen früh mit nem Kumpel einfach mal los, Richtung Stevensweert und probier ein bisschen aus. Hab nur noch ne kurze Frage und zwar würde ich gerne wissen ob man an den Maasseen auch mit totem Köderfisch angeln darf???
> 
> ...


 Ja kannst du


----------



## koenig100 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Many,
> freue mich schon , können dann ja auch mal mit dem Boot raus.
> Ja hier kann man etwas mieten , allerdings keine WoWa , die haben hier nur Chalets zum vermieten.
> http://www.ferienparkleukermeer.de/
> ...


 
*moin udo,*
*danke für den link, hab auch schon nachgesehen.*
*wir müssen halt nur den richtigen zeitpunkt abwarten,*
*wann es für uns zeitmäßig am besten ist !! war gestern ganz spontan in roermond am kanal. ich sag dir, nur ne *
*stehende brühe, niedrigwasser und nur minimale strömung, wenn die schleusen sich mal öffneten !! *
*fang=0 !! |gr:*
*heute mal faulenzen angesagt, morgen iss ja auch noch nen tag. neues spiel, neues glück !!!* 
*gr. many*


----------



## theundertaker (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen geht die Post ab 

@Many: Warst du an der Stelle, wo wir morgen hinfahren? =)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Udo561 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen,
ich habe heute auch mal ausgeschlafen 
Werde heute mal den Hafen in Wanssum nach Löchern absuchen , mal sehen ob da was an Zander steht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
dann wünsche ich euch heute am Freitag den 13. mal viel Glück am oder auf deWasser. :q

Ist für mich/uns eh ein Glückstag , an einem Freitag den 13. habe ich meine Freundin kennen gelernt 
Zudem hatte ich heute früh eine Strom und Wassergutschrift von mehreren hundert Euro auf meinem Konto gutgeschrieben#6
Freitag der 13. ist einfach ein geiler Tag #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Many: An dem Kanal, wo wir uns morgen treffen (natürlich nur, wenn du Bock hast) wurden letztens auch zwei Zander mit der Stipprute gefangen...ein ca. 77er und ein 85er...

Gruß
Thomas




















P.S.: Hatte ich die Längeneinheit schon erwähnt...es handelte sich um "mm" XDXD


----------



## Udo561 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> @Many: An dem Kanal, wo wir uns morgen treffen (natürlich nur, wenn du Bock hast) wurden letztens auch zwei Zander mit der Stipprute gefangen...ein ca. 77er und ein 85er...
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas
> ...



Idiot :vikachte schon du schmeißt jetzt Pilze ein :q


----------



## Jogibär (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> @Many: An dem Kanal, wo wir uns morgen treffen (natürlich nur, wenn du Bock hast) wurden letztens auch zwei Zander mit der Stipprute gefangen...ein ca. 77er und ein 85er...
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas
> ...


Moin zusammen,

war schon lange nicht mehr hier aber irgendwie kommt mir die Gesellschaft hier bekannt vor....
|wavey:
Gruß
Jogi


----------



## koenig100 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Morgen geht die Post ab
> 
> @Many: Warst du an der Stelle, wo wir morgen hinfahren? =)
> 
> ...


*nö, war am lateralkanaal...!!*
*hoffe ja nur, das bei dir nicht auch so ne brühe ist..!! #d*
*gr. many *


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

In der letzten Woche (keine Ahnung mehr welcher Tag) habe ich mal wieder einen Wels von 1m gefangen, wobei er hart erarbeitet war, da es von abends bis zum nächsten Morgen durch geregnet hat. Auf dem Heimweg hat mein Kollege dann noch einen 58cm Zander verhaften können.


----------



## theundertaker (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich hoffe auch mal, dass das Wasser in Ordnung ist...ich möchte ja n Fisch fangen


----------



## Udo561 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
wie siehts denn bei euch um Roermond mit Blaualgen aus ?
Dieses Jahr noch nichts ?
Die letzten jahre sind doch immer einige Gewässer gesperrt worden.
Wir sind hier immer noch davon verschont geblieben , eigendlich so wie jedes Jahr.
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Blaualgen sind von Linne bis Ool vorhanden. In den Seen ist glaub ich nichts.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie siehts denn bei euch um Roermond mit Blaualgen aus ?
> Dieses Jahr noch nichts ?
> Die letzten jahre sind doch immer einige Gewässer gesperrt worden.
> ...


 Nicht Nennenswert keine Sperrungen


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo was sind das für Pilze???????
Übrigens Jonas ist Gestern das Zelt abgesoffen wo er die Bilder gesehen hat von den Zandern wollte er sofort zurück an die Maas den kribbelt es in den Fingern.


----------



## Udo561 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Torsten,
der arme Kerl , dem bleibt auch nichts erspart.
Muss mir gleich auch noch schnell ein paar Köderfische stippen und dann  fahre ich heute Abend auch raus , aber erst wenn die ganzen Freizeitkapitäne wieder drin sind , ist Wochenende , ist wieder mal die Hölle los auf dem Wasser.
Gruß Udo


----------



## helgen (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo der ist mit einem Lebenden Köfi erwischt wurden beim Schleppen mit dem Boot der Köfi war gekauft im Angelladen.
Lg Helgen
PS Viel Spaß an deinem Meer werde mal mit Z und J mal vorbeischaun okay|wavey:


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hast du das @ vergessen oder meinst du, dass Udo erwischt wurden ist?


----------



## Udo561 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
beim lebenden Köderfisch kennen die hier keine Gnade , kostet mal eben 90 Euro .
Könnt gerne mal vorbei schauen.#6
So wie ich das sehe wollen ja einige vorbei kommen , können wir alles  auf einen Termin legen , machen wir dann ein nettes Treffen draus.
Können anchließend bei mir dann grillen , aber keine selbstgefangenen Fische , die kommen mir nicht auf den Grill 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Hast du das @ vergessen oder meinst du, dass Udo erwischt wurden ist?


 Nein nicht Udo,einen in Roermond am Samstag.


----------



## alohanalu (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

...wie is es denn am Leukermeer mit den Firedfischen ?
Wollt demnächst mal nen ganzen Tag bleiben und evtl. auch mal zweigleisig fahren.

Eine Rute klassisch mit Wurm oder Made und mit der anderen Spinnfischen...

Gruß Gavin


----------



## alohanalu (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

...aso fast vergessen !

..da ich ja noch nicht so erfahren bin, würd es mich auch interessieren, ob die Chancen wirklich gleich 0 sind auf Wurm oder Made nen Räuber zu fangen...
mann hört ja immer wieder davon das es doch passiert !
Wie vermeide ich es denn dann am besten ? 
Ich möcht ja denn nicht das mir ein solcher die Schnur zerlegt.... (nicht wegen der Schnur, sondern zum Schutz des Fisches).

Beim Angeln auf die nichträuber verwendet man ja kein Stahlvorfach....


----------



## Hobbyangler881 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



alohanalu schrieb:


> ...aso fast vergessen !
> 
> ..da ich ja noch nicht so erfahren bin, würd es mich auch interessieren, ob die Chancen wirklich gleich 0 sind auf Wurm oder Made nen Räuber zu fangen...
> mann hört ja immer wieder davon das es doch passiert !
> ...







hallo, also ich angle nicht am leukemeer aber in der nähe und hatte mal einen kleinen zander beim grundangeln auf wurm und ein kollege hatte beim zurückkurbeln (auch auf grundangeln) seiner rolle (wurm am haken) einen biss von nem 55er hecht und konnte den auch ohne stahlvorfach landen. hatte aber glück, dass der hecht vorne am maul gehakt war, sodass der hecht den haken natürlich nicht durchbeissen konnte. naja sonst gabs paar mal auf maden bisse von barsche.

wie man sowas verhindern kann? denke garnicht, da sowas immer zufällig passiert.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wünsche allen heute schöne Fänge
Petri


----------



## koenig100 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*moin moin ihr kadetten,
wünsche euch auch nen schönes weekend und mir die fische....!!! :q
gr. many
*


----------



## Udo561 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
Many , ich gönne dir die Fische .
Bei dem was du an Kilometern abspulst musste auch mal Glück haben und einen Top Fangtag erwischen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *moin moin ihr kadetten,*
> *wünsche euch auch nen schönes weekend und mir die fische....!!! :q*
> *gr. many*


 Na dann mal Petri
Aber die Zander über 80 cm das sind meine.:q


----------



## Udo561 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Na dann mal Petri
> Aber die Zander über 80 cm das sind meine.:q



Hi,
gönne ich dir auch , aber nur wenn ich endlich mal , nach hunderten Hechten die ich schon gefangen habe einen ü 1 Meter an den Haken bekomme.
Es ist wie verflucht , jeder Depp fängt (angeblich) am laufenden Band ü1 Meter Hechte , mir gelingt es einfach nicht
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo ich bin zwar auch so ein Depp aber bbei den Ü 1m Hechten bin ich eigentlich auf Zander gegangen.
Beim nur auf Hecht angeln habe ich auch noch keinen ü 1 m gefangen.
Dafür geht bei mir auf Zander Ü 90cm nichts.
Habe gerade im anderen Forum gesehen das du bei  35 Zander bist da müßtest du eigentlich über deine Marke vom Lezten Jahr kommen,drücke dir die Daumen.
Mein Ziehl ist es die 100 zu knacken bin jetzt bei 42 aber die besten Monate kommen noch.


----------



## Udo561 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja , bei der "Menge" an Fisch mache ich mir keine Sorgen da ich dieses Jahr noch weitaus häufiger ans Wasser kommen werde als letztes Jahr.
Letztes Jahr war ich 191 Tage am oder auf dem Wasser , dieses Jahr werden es einige mehr werden.
Problem ist nur das die richtig großen Fische nicht so Recht beißen wollen.
Ich habe dieses Jahr auch häufiger auf Hecht geangelt , wollte mit Gewalt den ü1 Meter Hecht fangen.
Aber leider langen meine Hechtfänge dieses Jahr um die 65 cm , das sah die Jahre zuvor auch besser aus , da hatte ich eine Durchschnittslänge von 78 cm erreichen können.
Na ja , mal abwarten , der Herbst kommt ja erst noch und die Großhechte habe ich fast ausschließlich im Herbst und Winter gefangen.
Gruß Udo
ps. im Jahr 2005 hatte ich 147 Zander gefangen , mein bisheriger Rekord , aber da habe ich auch ausschließlich auf Zander geangelt.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Der Meter Hecht kommt noch wenn du nicht damit rechnest mit Gewalt wirst du nur Frustriert.Aber er kommt noch 
Leider habe ich nicht so die Möglichkeit so oft wie du am Wasser zu sein max. 50 Tage aber das ist Ok.
Mann kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## Criss81 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Es ist wie verflucht , jeder Depp fängt (angeblich) am laufenden Band ü1 Meter Hechte , mir gelingt es einfach nicht
> Gruß Udo



udo ich habs nochmal rot makiert  So ist, auch in den wunderschönen Niederlande muss man sich seinen Meter erarbeiten. Mir kribbelt es im Moment auch mal wieder nach Roermond zu fahren. Hab so langsam keinen Bock mehr auf mein neues Vereinsgewässer, da fängt man einfach keine Z-Fische und die Barsche haben auch nur Schnitte um die 15-20 cm ;(. Na noch ne Woche dann ist Urlaub, da werd ich mal zwei-drei Tage die Maas unsicher machen. 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Udo561 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Criss81 schrieb:


> udo ich habs nochmal rot makiert  So ist, auch in den wunderschönen Niederlande muss man sich seinen Meter erarbeiten.
> Grüße
> Chris



Hi Chris,
erarbeiten ist ja ok , ich bin mehr oder weniger jeden Tag am oder auf dem Wasser, probiere alles an Ködern aus und suche mir täglich min. 1 neuen Spot den ich abangele.
Ist ja nicht so das ich mich ins Boot setze auf die Maas fahre und einfach darauf hoffe das ein ü1 Meter Hecht beisst.

Aufs Vereinsgewässer habe ich im Moment auch nicht mehr so die Lust , 120 Karpfen und über 70 Schleien in den letzten Monaten sind erst mal genug 

Dann wünsche ich mal viel Spaß und Erfolg an der Maas , ist doch etwas anderes als am Vereinsgewässer zu angeln 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Criss81 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



alohanalu schrieb:


> ..da ich ja noch nicht so erfahren bin, würd es mich auch interessieren, ob die Chancen wirklich gleich 0 sind auf Wurm oder Made nen Räuber zu fangen...
> mann hört ja immer wieder davon das es doch passiert !
> Wie vermeide ich es denn dann am besten ?
> Ich möcht ja denn nicht das mir ein solcher die Schnur zerlegt.... (nicht wegen der Schnur, sondern zum Schutz des Fisches).



Hi alohanalu,

das ehrt dich natürlich, dass du dir Sorgen um die Fische machst, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ein Hecht (da ist das Stahlvorfach  wichtig), deinen Wurm/oder die Made nimmt sind so gering, dass es nicht nötig ist ein Stahlvorfach zu verwenden. 

Viele verzichten ja sogar beim Zander/Barsch angeln auf Stahlvorfächer, gut dass muss jeder mit sich selber ausmachen. Ich fische entweder feines 7x7 oder Hardmono über 0,7, hab mit beiden gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Hardmono würde ich wohl nur beim Spinnfischen verwenden, da es sehr steif ist und dadurch auch einige Vorteile mit sich bringt. Beim Posen und Grundangeln auf Z-Fische lieber sehr feines 7x7, dass ist ja fast feiner und weicher als manches Billigmono. 


Grüße
Chris


----------



## Criss81 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> erarbeiten ist ja ok , ich bin mehr oder weniger jeden Tag am oder auf dem Wasser, probiere alles an Ködern aus und suche mir täglich min. 1 neuen Spot den ich abangele.
> Ist ja nicht so das ich mich ins Boot setze auf die Maas fahre und einfach darauf hoffe das ein ü1 Meter Hecht beisst.
> 
> ...



ja deine Erfolge am Vereinsgewässer hab ich verfolgt, träum regelmäßig auch von solchen Erfolgen:k|supergri.

Das mit den Hechten ist und war bei mir auch wie verhext. Fakt ist einfach, dass zumindest bei mir jeder Ratschlag aus Angelzeitschriften etc. zum Fehlversuch führte.

Jeder erzählt einem "Großer Köder = Großer Hecht", bei mir läuft es immer anders. Kleinere Köder = Großer Hecht, Glück/Zufall keine Ahnung bisher funktioniert es 

Ich angel deshalb nur noch mit Ködern zwischen 5-12 cm, außerdem hab ich so auch immer die Chance auf dicke Barsche, Z-Fisch und Hechte

Meine bisher größten Hechte hab ich auch allesamt in den Plaasen gefangen, in der Maas direkt läuft es bei mir nur auf Barsch und Zander. Und Mini-Hechte.

Der 1.25m auf dem Profilfoto ist aber nen "Deutscher" und wurde auch auf nen 9 cm Softjerk gefangen. Wollte einfach ne für ne halbe Stunde nach der Arbeit fischen und zack war er dran :vik:.

Ist ja auch viel Glück dabei!! Also nicht aufgeben, kenn dein Alter net...aber nach dem Foto zu beurteilen bleiben dir locker noch 60 Jahre um einen zu landen #h#6:vik:

Korrigiere: Bist ja 48..sagen wir mal 62 Jahre  110 ist doch nen tolles Alter


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> erarbeiten ist ja ok , ich bin mehr oder weniger jeden Tag am oder auf dem Wasser, probiere alles an Ködern aus und suche mir täglich min. 1 neuen Spot den ich abangele.
> Ist ja nicht so das ich mich ins Boot setze auf die Maas fahre und einfach darauf hoffe das ein ü1 Meter Hecht beisst.
> 
> ...


----------



## Udo561 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja , ich will mich ja nicht beschweren , große Zander habe ich schon  mehr als genug gefangen , aber den Meter Zander habe ich auch noch nicht  erwischen können , da fehlen mir noch 2 cm 
Ok , ich hätte vielleicht anders messen sollen , dann wären es bestimmt ü1 Meter gewesen , aber nützt ja nichts wenn man sich selber bescheißt :q
Ich denke auch , ich habe noch ein paar Jahre , sollte schon irgendwann klappen 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich war gerade mal am Wasser , an angeln ist nicht zu denken , hunderte Boot auf dem See #q
Heute nachmittag solls regnen , dann wird der See schlagartig leerer :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Meide das Wochenende in der Ferienzeit.
Zu viel Betrieb.


----------



## Udo561 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich war gerade auch knapp 2 Stunden mit Freundin auf dem Wasser , allerdings ohne Angel , einfach nur ein wenig Slalom fahren 
Ist schon verrückt was da los ist #q
Morgen früh gehts dann mal wieder am Vereinsgewässer auf Karpfen , ich will mal hoffen das es nicht zu voll ist.
Gruß Udo


----------



## helgen (14. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo ich leide auch an ein M e t e r Syndrom vom Hecht
war schon mehrmals dabei wie ein M gefangen wurde z B im July auf den Wiecker Bodden der Typ hatte meinen Wobbler ausgeliehen und noch nie auf Hecht geangelt ich fange die 80/90 H und der wirft aus und bum 108cm ich war platt
Aber ich hoffe noch das es dieses Jahr noch was wird wir arbeiten dran.
lg helgen|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



helgen schrieb:


> Udo ich leide auch an ein M e t e r Syndrom vom Hecht
> der Typ hatte meinen Wobbler ausgeliehen und noch nie auf Hecht geangelt ich fange die 80/90 H und der wirft aus und bum 108cm
> lg helgen|wavey:


Hi,
das tut doppelt weh 
Na ja , guten Freunden gönnt man es ja 
Gruß Udo


----------



## --Polska-- (14. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nabend zusammen,

seit mehreren Jahren versuche ich es gezielt mit Köderfisch auf Zander vom Ufer aus anzusitzen und zwar an der Maas. Dabei habe ich mittlerweile eine Großzahl an Stellen zwischen Linne und Swalmen ausprobiert. 
Der ein oder andere Zander ist schon einmal dabei gewesen, aber ich hatte irgendwie nie das Gefühl, dass man an einer Stelle früher oder später seinen Zander fängt. 

Daher meine Frage: Lohnt es sich eigentlich vom Ufer aus den Stachelrittern nachzustellen oder ist es eigentlich vergebens? 

Dass ihr eure persönlichen Hotspots nicht verratet ist mir klar. Aber wie erkenne ich allgemein Stellen, wo Zanderfänge möglich sind? Sollte es eher tief mit kiesigem Grund sein oder eher schlammiger Grund mit einer Menge Uferkraut ?

Zu meiner Montage: Nutze gewöhnliche Sargbleie bis ca. 50 gr mit einem Fluocarbonvorfach und einem Zwillingshaken zur Befestigung des Köderfisches. Die Schwimmblase steche ich immer durch und habe bereits gefrorene, als auch am Gewässer gefangene Köderfische verwendet, wobei ich vor allem Gründlinge und Rotaugen bisher verwendet habe. 

Falls ihr nen Tipp hättet, der mir weiter helfen könnte, wär ich euch sehr verbunden


----------



## Roy Digerhund (14. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Auf jeden Fall ist fester Untergrund besser. Das Sargblei würde ich in die Tonne werfen, da es nicht wirklich optimal ist. Eine einfache Laufbleimontage bietet dem Zander weniger Wiederstand.
Das Vorfach hab ich immer ca 1m lang und benutze, so wie du, einen Ryderhaken. Den Köfi(meistens Rotauge oder Rapfen) ziehe ich mit ner Ködernadel auf. Der Haken sitzt dann am Kopf.
Was auch ganz gut funktioniert ist den Köfi auftreiben zu lassen. Aufs Vorfach kommt ein Schrotblei, womit du die Auftribshöhe bestimmst. Von 10-50cm hab ich schon damit gefangen.
Und zur Stelle: suchen suchen suchen. Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, aber du kannst nicht erwarten, dass du soviel fängst wie Bootsangler mit Echolot und co.
Gruss Roy


----------



## koenig100 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*moin moin ihr waalfänger...!! :q
hatte mich also gestern mit thomas (theundertaker) am kanal getroffen zum drop shop angeln. hinzu kam dann noch jogibär. ich muß sagen, war echt ein netter und vor allem relaxter nachmittag !!! #6 zum drop shop selber, war gestern am kanal die barschrallye angesagt, im minutentakt haben die gebissen wie verrückt !!! :q thomas alleine hat bestimmt so an die 20 stück rausgeholt #6 als später nix mehr ging, hab ich aus jux und dollerei ne posenmontage mit made ausgeworfen, selbst darauf hatte ich noch nen barsch gezogen !!! :q von der größe her, hatten die eigenartiger weise alle so um die 20 cm, also zu klein für die pfanne !!! :q na ja, der herbst rückt ja bald näher !!  @ thomas und jogi, alles in allem ein super netter nachmittag, den wir gerne mal wiederholen können !!! 
gr. many
*


----------



## Udo561 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
hört sich ja nach einem gelungenen Nachmittag an .
Wenn dann auch noch so viele Fische gefangen wurden um so schöner.
Ich werde gleich auch nochmal versuchen ein paar Karpfen und Schleien zu fangen.
Schönen Sonntag noch ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Jogibär (15. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> * @ thomas und jogi, alles in allem ein super netter nachmittag, den wir gerne mal wiederholen können !!! *


Kann ich bestätigen!!#6


----------



## helgen (15. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Habe am Kanal mit Popper gefischt und kleine Wobbler an der Oberfläche ging ab wie Schmitzkatze in einer Stunde ca 20 Barsche der größte war 40 cm.
Die Barsche stehen an der Oberfläche wo die kleinen Fische stehn wenn man so eine Stelle gefunden hat gehts ab.
Habe aber auch einige Km abgelaufen bis ich fündig geworden bin.|wavey:


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *moin moin ihr waalfänger...!! :q*
> *hatte mich also gestern mit thomas (theundertaker) am kanal getroffen zum drop shop angeln. hinzu kam dann noch jogibär. ich muß sagen, war echt ein netter und vor allem relaxter nachmittag !!! #6 zum drop shop selber, war gestern am kanal die barschrallye angesagt, im minutentakt haben die gebissen wie verrückt !!! :q thomas alleine hat bestimmt so an die 20 stück rausgeholt #6 als später nix mehr ging, hab ich aus jux und dollerei ne posenmontage mit made ausgeworfen, selbst darauf hatte ich noch nen barsch gezogen !!! :q von der größe her, hatten die eigenartiger weise alle so um die 20 cm, also zu klein für die pfanne !!! :q na ja, der herbst rückt ja bald näher !!  @ thomas und jogi, alles in allem ein super netter nachmittag, den wir gerne mal wiederholen können !!! *
> *gr. many*


 Dann mal Petri
Du mußt deinen Namen dann auf Barschkoenig100 ändern


----------



## theundertaker (15. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jep...war n netter Tach mit super Gesellschaft #6

@Many: Waren bestimmt 25-30 Barsche :m Aber warum soll man so kleinlich sein nää...:q

die größeren Barsche ließen sich in keinster Weise blicken...Biss über Biss, aber der richtige Ruck blieb leider aus...ich hatte zwei kurze, aber heftige Bisse bevor Many und Jogibär da waren...leider blieb der nicht hängen...das wäre dann der einzige maßige des Tages gewesen...

Alles in allem ein super Tag, der nächstes Wochenende "weitergeht" :q Also, wenn ihr Zeit habt, ich werde wohl unterwegs sein...

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Und Udo wie ist es gelaufen hat es stark geregnet.


----------



## Udo561 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
es regnet wie Sau :q
Na ja , egal , hat sich trotzdem gelohnt 
War aber bis zum Regen verdammt voll am Vereinsgewässer , aber ist ja immer so am Wochenende.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> es regnet wie Sau :q
> Na ja , egal , hat sich trotzdem gelohnt
> War aber bis zum Regen verdammt voll am Vereinsgewässer , aber ist ja immer so am Wochenende.
> Gruß Udo


 Wie lange haben die Kinder in Limburg noch Ferien weißt du das.


----------



## koenig100 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*wat nen mist wetter und nächste woche soll es so bleiben...!!! |evil:*


----------



## MissZander (15. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Wie lange haben die Kinder in Limburg noch Ferien weißt du das.





24.07. - 05.09. |wavey:


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



MissZander schrieb:


> 24.07. - 05.09. |wavey:


 Danke, da wird es noch voll sein ,wollte am Wochenende raus naja schaun wir mal.Das Wetter auf Zander ist jetzt Topp, denke mal das sie jetzt aus der Tiefe hochkommen genug Sauerstoff ist ja da.


----------



## Udo561 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
die Woche jetzt noch und dann wird es ruhiger.
Jetzt am Wochenende sind nicht mehr so viele neue Gäste wie die Wochen zuvor angekommen .
Ich freue mich auch schon auf den September , aber dann bauen bei uns wieder die Nachsaison Camper auf , dann ist fast jeden Abend Party angesagt , man hat sich schließlich 2 Monate nicht gesehen ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Woche jetzt noch und dann wird es ruhiger.
> Jetzt am Wochenende sind nicht mehr so viele neue Gäste wie die Wochen zuvor angekommen .
> Ich freue mich auch schon auf den September , aber dann bauen bei uns wieder die Nachsaison Camper auf , dann ist fast jeden Abend Party angesagt , man hat sich schließlich 2 Monate nicht gesehen ;-))
> Gruß Udo


 Wichtig ist nur das es dann Vertikal auf die großen geht.


----------



## Udo561 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja , vornehmlich Abends gehts vertikal , aber da wird wohl fast jeden Abend irgendwo ne  Party, Grillfest , Spanferkelessen oder sonst was anstehen.
Aber man(n) muss dann eben Prioritäten setzen :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich denke das es jetzt richtig knallen wird Maas 21 Grad die Brut schon größer da werden jetzt die Großen zuschlagen und der Hecht zieht sich ins Freiwasser zurück.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So eine schöne Hechtdame ü90 hätte ich auch gerne am anderen Ende meiner Rute. Mein Traumzander habe ich letztens erst vor dem Boot verloren, so kanns geht, wenn man den Kescher aus Platzmangel nicht mitnimmt! Aber ich denke Zander läuft wieder besser.


----------



## alohanalu (15. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

dieses scheiss Wetter....
soll ja noch lang anhalten dieser Regen ! 
Wie wirkt sich das denn bisher auf das Beisverhalten unserer Räuber aus ?
Ich mein das es etwas kühler is sollte denen doch recht sein oder ?

Geht ihr bei diesem Sauwetter fischen ? und wie sind Eure Erfahrungen bei diesem Wetter ?

Ich hab ja lieber schön Sonne aber wenn die Fische bei dem Wetter auch beissen setz ich mich wohl auch untern Schirm !

Gruß Gavin


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wir hatten Dienstag Nachts bei Regen 5 Zander. Aber das ist Relativ kommt auf die Stelle bzw Wassertiefe an.


----------



## Udo561 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
Regen gefällt mir , egal ob meim Raubfischangeln oder auf Karpfen.
Die Maas ist noch gut 2 Grad zu warm , wenns so weiterregnet dann sollte es kommendes Wochenende perfekt sein.
Größere Zander beissen auch schon wieder , ich hatte eben mit einem Kollegen gesprochen der hatte die Nacht 2 ü 80 cm Zander , die Angaben von dem  Kollegen sind verlässlich.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Habe gerade ne Mail bekommen vom CP haben einen 95cm Zander gefangen,solls jetzt wirklich richtig losgehen.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey von welchem CP wenn ich fragen darf? Zufällig Hermans Barten Van Ass oder Nissen?


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Weder noch. Oolderhuuske.


----------



## micha1581 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin Torsten, 
ich war gestern am AK. 2 Bisse und beide verloren. dort war noch ein  zweites Boot mit Belgiern unterwegs. die hatten zu zweit 111 Zander. des schweint also wieder anzulaufen.

vg


----------



## Udo561 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ,
es ist unglaublich , nach dem Regen hat die Maas heute früh bei uns zum  ersten mal die 23 Grad Marke unterschritten und schon beissen die Zander  wie verrückt.#6
Auch wieder auf Gummi , das lässtige stippen von Köderfischen hat ein Ende :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> moin Torsten,
> ich war gestern am AK. 2 Bisse und beide verloren. dort war noch ein zweites Boot mit Belgiern unterwegs. die hatten zu zweit 111 Zander. des schweint also wieder anzulaufen.
> 
> vg


 Hallo Michael
Hatte ja gestern die Info von Oolderhuuske und die schrieben schon das wieder was geht auf Gummi jetzt bin ich heiß.
Schade das du deine 2 verloren hast aber die kommen wieder,drücke dir die Daumen.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Morgen ,
> es ist unglaublich , nach dem Regen hat die Maas heute früh bei uns zum ersten mal die 23 Grad Marke unterschritten und schon beissen die Zander wie verrückt.#6
> Auch wieder auf Gummi , das lässtige stippen von Köderfischen hat ein Ende :q
> Gruß Udo


 Da sagst du was, ich werde schon mal die Gummis putzen.:q


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mist und ich muß arbeiten.naja nächste Woche habe ich Urlaub dann gehts richtig los.


----------



## Udo561 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
brauchste nicht , einer reicht 
Hatte heute früh alle auf ein und den selben Gummi , hatte noch nicht mal wechseln müssen.
Grün/Gelb , keine Ahnung ob es an der Farbe lag , glaube ich aber nicht , die Biester sind wieder frisch und haben Hunger :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi Udo,
warst du mit dem Boot raus oder vom Ufer?
vg


----------



## koenig100 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> hi Udo,
> warst du mit dem Boot raus oder vom Ufer?
> vg



*du kannst fragen stellen, glaubste echt das uns udo sich am ufer stellt und die gummifische reinschmeißt !! :q 
*


----------



## koenig100 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*ich will auch böötchen fahren, ich kauf mir jetzt nen "Knallrotesgummiboot" ......!!! :vik:*


----------



## Udo561 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *du kannst fragen stellen, glaubste echt das uns udo sich am ufer stellt und die gummifische reinschmeißt !! :q
> *



Genau so siehts aus :q
Aber ich habe nur einen Abschnitt von ca. 50 Meter beangelt , nicht weiter als 15 Meter vom Ufer weg , einfach immer die 50 Meter treiben lassen und vertikal geangelt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Aber ich denke mal das ich von Land aus nicht viel weniger gefangen hätte , war einfach mal wieder so ein Morgen wo es einfach lief.
Hat man ja schon mal , dafür gibts ja genug Tage an denen man nur Gummis badet.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *ich will auch böötchen fahren, ich kauf mir jetzt nen "Knallrotesgummiboot" ......!!! :vik:*


 Kein Gummiboot da wirst du nicht froh.Schau dir mal die NL Seiten an da bekommst du gute und günstige Boote.Wenn du das wirklich vorhast kann ich dir helfen.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Toll ich war die ganze Zeit in Roermond ab und zu haben wir mal 1 oder 2 Zander gefangen (bzw. mein Kollege) ein paa Welse hatten wir auch jetzt bin ich wieder zuhause komme ers in 2 Wochen wieder und jetzt beißen sie.


----------



## micha1581 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ja, von den Tagen gibt es echt genug. #d
aber vom Boot aus ist man schon etwas besser gestellt. ich möchte es jedenfalls nicht mehr missen.
dort wo ich gestern die Bisse hatte wäre ich ohne Boot nicht ran gekommen.

vg


----------



## Udo561 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Kein Gummiboot da wirst du nicht froh.Schau dir mal die NL Seiten an da bekommst du gute und günstige Boote.Wenn du das wirklich vorhast kann ich dir helfen.



Na , mach mir die Schlauchboote nicht schlecht :vik:
Für mich persönlich gibts nichts besseres , da kann man sich mit ruhigem Gewissen auch mal hinstellen , das wollte ich bei einem Joghurtbecher nicht riskieren.
Aber mein Schlauchboot wird ja nicht nur zum Angeln genutzt 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Toll ich war die ganze Zeit in Roermond ab und zu haben wir mal 1 oder 2 Zander gefangen (bzw. mein Kollege) ein paa Welse hatten wir auch jetzt bin ich wieder zuhause komme ers in 2 Wochen wieder und jetzt beißen sie.


 Ich muß auch arbeiten, was solls du bekommst noch deine Chance


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Na , mach mir die Schlauchboote nicht schlecht :vik:
> Für mich persönlich gibts nichts besseres , da kann man sich mit ruhigem Gewissen auch mal hinstellen , das wollte ich bei einem Joghurtbecher nicht riskieren.
> Aber mein Schlauchboot wird ja nicht nur zum Angeln genutzt
> Gruß Udo


 Udo was du hast zähle ich nicht als Schlauchboot obwohl es eins ist aber mit GFK Boden ist es sehr stabil.Aber die mit Gummiboden sind da was ganz anderes.


----------



## Udo561 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Udo was du hast zähle ich nicht als Schlauchboot obwohl es eins ist aber mit GFK Boden ist es sehr stabil.Aber die mit Gummiboden sind da was ganz anderes.



Ja ok , 
am schlimmsten sind Schlauchboote mit Luftboden(Hochdruckboden) , sowas würde ich mir auch nie kaufen .
Aber so ein 380 Schlauchboot mit Alu oder Holzboden und min. 15 Ps Motor ist schon geeignet zum angeln 
Ich bin letzte Woche mit einem Kollegen mitgefahren , war so ein 360 Aluboot , ich hatte echt Angst mich hinzustellen :q
Aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden , wenn ich das Boot nur zum angeln nutzen würde hätte ich mit Sicherheit auch ein anderes , aber so ist es ein optimaler Kompromiss.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ja ok ,
> am schlimmsten sind Schlauchboote mit Luftboden(Hochdruckboden) , sowas würde ich mir auch nie kaufen .
> Aber so ein 380 Schlauchboot mit Alu oder Holzboden und min. 15 Ps Motor ist schon geeignet zum angeln
> Ich bin letzte Woche mit einem Kollegen mitgefahren , war so ein 360 Aluboot , ich hatte echt Angst mich hinzustellen :q
> ...


 Du hast ja auch ein schönes Boot#6


----------



## koenig100 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Kein Gummiboot da wirst du nicht froh.Schau dir mal die NL Seiten an da bekommst du gute und günstige Boote.Wenn du das wirklich vorhast kann ich dir helfen.


*
sollte nur nen scherz sein mit dat jummiböötchen !! :q
aber wäre dir echt dankbar, wenn ich mal wüßte, wo ich preiswert was mieten könnte !!! 
*


----------



## Udo561 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ist ja echt erstaunlich wie hier auf Tatsachen reagiert wird , bezieht sich jetzt nicht hier auf diesen Thread.

Wenn euch Unstimmigkeiten am oder auf dem Wasser auffallen könnt ihr die Rijkswaterstaat anrufen, Telefon 0800-0341
Egal ob ihr Angler seht die unerlaubt am Wasser zelten,Lagerfeuer machen oder massig Fische eintüten.
Es spielt auch keine Rolle welcher Nationalität die Angler angehören , das muss man hier ja schon dazu schreiben :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Udo
ich weiß was du meinst.:q

@König
schau doch mal bei 
www.marktplaats.nl rein.
da findest du bestimmt was.

vg


----------



## helgen (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

In Roermond gibts eine Bootsvermietung aber was Du da mieten kannst weiß ich nicht genau. Versuchs doch mal mit google
lg helgen#h


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo auf was bezieht sich deine Aussage?


----------



## micha1581 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *aber wäre dir echt dankbar, wenn ich mal wüßte, wo ich preiswert was mieten könnte !!! *


 

uups!
du möchtest mieten, nicht kaufen. das hab ich verpeilt. man sollte auch richtig lesen.

sorry...

vg


----------



## Udo561 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
bei uns kannste auch stundenweise Boote mieten ,aber das ist zu teuer und ehr was für einen Familienausflug.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Udo auf was bezieht sich deine Aussage?



Hi,
auf Angler die alles einpacken was ihnen an den Haken kommt , gab da gerade mal wieder in einem anderen Thread Unstimmigkeiten.
Angler als unseren ........... Nachbarländern werden hier im Forum wohl unter Welpenschutz gestellt :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Aso diese Diskussionen kenne ich, deswegen habe ich mir auch die Verwarnung bei den Diskusionen um C&R eingefangen, weil ich bemägelt habe das Leute aus bestimmten Nationalitäten ihren Müll liegen lassen und eh alles einpacken was ihnen an den Haken kommt und das habe ich schon des öfteren mit meinen eigenen Augen beobachten können. Eigentlich traurig sowas! Abgesehn davon gibt es auch solche Leute aus unserer Nationalität die sowas genau so gut können.

Besser Back to Topic, sonnst bekomme ich hinterher wegen Kleinigkeiten noch eine Verwarnung.


----------



## koenig100 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> auf Angler die alles einpacken was ihnen an den Haken kommt , gab da gerade mal wieder in einem anderen Thread Unstimmigkeiten.
> Angler als unseren ........... Nachbarländern werden hier im Forum wohl unter Welpenschutz gestellt :q
> Gruß Udo



* welchen thread, bin neugierig....!!! :q*


----------



## koenig100 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> uups!
> du möchtest mieten, nicht kaufen. das hab ich verpeilt. man sollte auch richtig lesen.
> 
> sorry...
> ...



*jo mieten, kaufen lohnt sich nicht für mich, da ich noch ne wohnung in puerto de la cruz (tenerife) habe und von daher schonmal öfters pendel !!! trotzdem danke....!! *


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *jo mieten, kaufen lohnt sich nicht für mich, da ich noch ne wohnung in puerto de la cruz (tenerife) habe und von daher schonmal öfters pendel !!! trotzdem danke....!! *


 Many hast du einen Führerschein Binnen.


----------



## SaIz (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo angler,

mal ne ganz andere sache, also bin gerade von Holland vom angeln gekommen wollte mal auf karpfen versuchen. War in Wessem an De Grote Hegge, und am Visplaas hab auf boilies aber es ging nichts. Man hat zwar die Fische springen sehen (De Grote Hegge) aber es hat kein einziger gebissen. Hab ihr vllt ne ahnung warum?
Und noch ne frage Oude Maasweg darf man da Angeln oder sollte mane s besser sein lassen da bin ich nähmlich vorbei gefahren und das sah echt gut aus.


----------



## winni_07 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,

hab nochmal ne Frage...

Darf man auf dem gesamten Stück der Maas zwischen Linne und Ool angeln oder ist dort auch Vereinsgewässer, weil da überall Plakate hängen...

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



winni_07 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab nochmal ne Frage...
> 
> ...


 Ja darfst du außer es wird ein Preisangeln gemacht da sperren sie ein Stück dann stehen da auch Schilder.


----------



## winni_07 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Alles klar, danke #6


----------



## theundertaker (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Am Sonntag starte ich wieder durch...diesmal mit Zanderansitz und blabliblubb  Ich muss doch auch mal größere Fische als nur 30 Barsche mit ca. 20 cm kriegen...ein guter macht den ganzen weggefangenen Schwarm ja schon wett...hey, noch so lange bis Sonntag *brech* XD

Hoffentlich geht die Woche rasant um...ich kanns kaum erwarten, nachdem ihr hier die Leute heiß macht...

@micha: Hast du dich verschrieben? 111 Zander auf zwei Leute verteilt?? An einem Tag?? Und jetzt sag bloß nicht "ja, das stimmt" XD Da krieg ich n Rappel


----------



## koenig100 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Many hast du einen Führerschein Binnen.



*nee hab ich nicht, aber aus meiner bundeswehrzeit nen panzerführerschein. da kann ich nichts mit anfangen, oder....?? :q
gr. many
*


----------



## theundertaker (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Klar...du könntest dir nen Panzer kaufen und dann durchs Wasser fahren und die Fische mit Torpedos beschießen...


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *nee hab ich nicht, aber aus meiner bundeswehrzeit nen panzerführerschein. da kann ich nichts mit anfangen, oder....?? :q*
> *gr. many*


 Bei der Marina Oolderhuuske kannst du ein Boot mit 5 PS mieten das kannst du fahren,ist auch ein Stahlboot da kann nichts passieren.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Er könnte auch 100 PS fahren ohne Führerschein


----------



## Udo561 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
da habe ich gerade 2 Jungs glücklich gemacht 
Den ganzen Tag laufen die schon mit der Spinnrute hier rum , nicht einen Fisch gefangen.
Dann habe ich sie mal zu ihren Eltern geschickt und sie sollten mal fragen ob sie mit Onkel Udo´s Boot mal rausfahren dürfen.
Und siehe da , keine 10 Minuten auf dem Wasser und der erste hatte einen ü30 Barsch , stolz wie Oskar der kleine #6
Nach ne knappen Stunde waren es dann 6 Barsche  #6

Super hat mich ja gefreut für die Jungs , aber dann kam direkt die Frage , können wir morgen wieder mitfahren #q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Er könnte auch 100 PS fahren ohne Führerschein


 mit dem Boot ohne Führerschein,das verstehe ich nicht.|bigeyes


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> da habe ich gerade 2 Jungs glücklich gemacht
> Den ganzen Tag laufen die schon mit der Spinnrute hier rum , nicht einen Fisch gefangen.
> Dann habe ich sie mal zu ihren Eltern geschickt und sie sollten mal fragen ob sie mit Onkel Udo´s Boot mal rausfahren dürfen.
> ...


Ja Onkel Udo watten nun:q


----------



## micha1581 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi Thomas,
ja, das stimmt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ich hab mich verschrieben...
ich meinte 11.

vg


----------



## micha1581 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Torsten

100PS ohne Führerschein., das geht. wenn das Boot nicht mehr als 20km/h schnell ist.

vg


----------



## Udo561 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ne ,
laß mal , keinen Bock , weiste was so zwei 12 Jährige nerven können .
Ich hoffe mal die beiden sehen mich morgen nicht wenn ich zum Boot gehe.:q


Was den Führerschein NL angeht , man darf hier Boote fahren unabhängig der PS Leistung , Bedingung ist nur das , das Boot Bauartbedingt nicht schneller als 20 KM/H fahren kann.

Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Genau so sieht es aus, also ist die PS voll egal, trotzdem machen manche noch diese Spielerein mit den Zahlen tauschen auf der Motorhaube. Wenn die blauen Männchen sagen Gas geben, dann juckt die nicht ob da 100PS oder 2,5PS drauf steht.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Egal welches Boot das unter 15 Metern ist fährt mit 100 PS nicht schneller als 20kmh.
20kmh habe ich schon mit 15 PS geschafft.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> hi Thomas,
> ja, das stimmt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Micha da hast du was angerichtet habe Helgen schon von 111 erzählt er scharrt schon mit den Hufen und ich auch.NeNeNe 
kann passieren


----------



## micha1581 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

so Männers, ich bin noch ne stunde spinnfischen am Vereinsteich. meld mich später nochmal.

vg


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das war ein Beispiel, ich wusste ja nicht, dass du es so eng siehst.


----------



## micha1581 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Torsten,
11 finde ich aber auch nicht schlecht, wenn man bedenkt das die nur knapp 4std da waren.


----------



## koenig100 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ne ,
> laß mal , keinen Bock , weiste was so zwei 12 Jährige nerven können .
> Ich hoffe mal die beiden sehen mich morgen nicht wenn ich zum Boot gehe.:q
> 
> ...



*ich seh dich schon vor mir, mit tarnanzug und schilf überm kopf zum boot schleichen !!! :vik:*


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> Torsten,
> 11 finde ich aber auch nicht schlecht, wenn man bedenkt das die nur knapp 4std da waren.


 Das mit 11 Stück ist OK in 4h alles ok.
Dachte nur 111 jetzt ist Angriff angesagt.#c


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Das war ein Beispiel, ich wusste ja nicht, dass du es so eng siehst.


 Sehe das nicht so eng aber das Beispiel hinkt, wenn du geschrieben hättest Motor Egal nur über 20 kmh darfs nicht kommen wäre es ein Beispiel gewesen.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *ich seh dich schon vor mir, mit tarnanzug und schilf überm kopf zum boot schleichen !!! :vik:*


Und kurz vorm Boot kommt dann aus dem Schilf:
Bin da wer noch :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q​


----------



## koenig100 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Und kurz vorm Boot kommt dann aus dem Schilf:
> Bin da wer noch :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q​



*isch schrei misch wech....!!!! :vik:*


----------



## alohanalu (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

.... sach ma angeln vom Boot !!! Bin ja froh wenn ich meine Wirbel ohne das gewackel an die Schnur gebunden bekomm... LOL

Hab mir erstmal ein feines Schirmchen gekauft für das Sauwetter ! :vik:

Ich hoff  ich kann hier bald auch von meinen Ersten Erfolgen berichten .... 

10,20, 111 Fische... Ihr seit ja alle wahnsinnig ! Ich bin ja schon zufrieden wenn ich nen 10cm Rotauge am Haken hab und freu mich wie ein Schneekönig... *gg*

Na wenn es beim nächstenmal wieder nix wird bei mir mit den Fischen, dann muss ich mal auf nen alten Hasen hier zurückgreifen der mich mal ans Händchen nimmt.....

lieben Gruß und viel Erfolg Euch allen #h


----------



## koenig100 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



alohanalu schrieb:


> .... sach ma angeln vom Boot !!! Bin ja froh wenn ich meine Wirbel ohne das gewackel an die Schnur gebunden bekomm... LOL
> 
> Hab mir erstmal ein feines Schirmchen gekauft für das Sauwetter ! :vik:
> 
> ...



*hör mal, ist in kavelaer nicht so ne heiligenstätte ???
vielleicht solltest du mal ne kerze anzünden da !!! 
ansonsten, in der ruhe lieg die kraft !!! #6
*


----------



## theundertaker (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Fährst du am We auch wieder raus, Many?

Ich werd wahrscheinlich diesmal ne Runde an verschiedene Stellen zum Spinnfischen fahren...irgendwo muss der größere Fisch ja stehen ^^


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich weis auch wo ;-)


----------



## theundertaker (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Was weißt du? Wo ich hinfahre oder was meinst du? ^^


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ne wo sie stehen ;-)


----------



## theundertaker (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

asoooo....ich find schon ne nette ecke...kenne ja auch paar stellen und an denen sollte vielleicht mal ein etwas größerer fisch drin sein...werd bissl wobbeln und mit swimbaits angeln...das wird wohl klappen...zumindest n hecht dürfte sich ja blicken lassen...^^


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich empfehl dir Gummies mit 10 oder 15 Gramm Köpfen jenachdem wie die Strömun ist.


----------



## theundertaker (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

haben mir schon viele empfohlen...hab aber noch keinen erfolg damit gehabt...bin dazu zu 90 % Wahrscheinlichkeit zu blöd dafür... ^^ habs schon paar mal probiert, aber nie irgendeinen biss bekommen...


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

probieren geht über studieren! Mit Gummi muss man erstmal die Zander finden und das is nich so einfach, wenn man nich weis wo sie stehtn. Ich selber habe Schwierigkeiten nach dem Biss anzuschlagen. Ich denke oh Korrekt Biss hau nich an und das wars xD Ich kann die Kopytos empfehlen. Man sollte dann auch nich nur 20 min fischen, sondern alles abtasten irgendwann muss ja einer beißen ;-)





Habe gesehn du Zockst cs ? Naja dazu schreib ich dir mal ne mail ;-)


----------



## Udo561 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
Thomas Gummis laufen wieder .
Die Zander stehen auch nicht mehr so tief , hast auch vom Ufer aus gute Chancen.
Die Maas hatte eben so gut wie keine Strömung , man könnte ohne Probleme 10er Köpfe fischen.
Zander stehen am Ufer genau so wie mitten in der Maas.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So , 
mache dann auch mal Schluß , will um 6 Uhr schon wieder am Wasser sein .
Wünsche euch ne gute Nacht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> probieren geht über studieren! Mit Gummi muss man erstmal die Zander finden und das is nich so einfach, wenn man nich weis wo sie stehtn. Ich selber habe Schwierigkeiten nach dem Biss anzuschlagen. Ich denke oh Korrekt Biss hau nich an und das wars xD Ich kann die Kopytos empfehlen. Man sollte dann auch nich nur 20 min fischen, sondern alles abtasten irgendwann muss ja einer beißen ;-)
> 
> Heute verwirrst du mich.#c
> 
> ...


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> So ,
> mache dann auch mal Schluß , will um 6 Uhr schon wieder am Wasser sein .
> Wünsche euch ne gute Nacht.
> Gruß Udo


 Aber morgen nicht auf Karpfen


----------



## SaIz (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo angler,

hab mal 2 fragen.

Also war gestern an De Grote Hegge angeln. Man hat auch paar fische springen sehen ich hab mal mit boilies auf Karpfen versucht hab in die richtung geschiessen wo die fische am springen waren aber es gab nicht ein einzigen biss. woren kenn es liegen?

Und meine 2. frage ist,
an der Oude  Maas darf man ja nicht angeln aber den Kanal der von der Oude Maas nach Süden geht darf man den beangeln?


----------



## Udo561 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Aber morgen nicht auf Karpfen



Morgen Torsten,
doch , erst mal auf Karpfen , bin mit einem Kollegen verabredet 
Gestern habe ich mit Zandern Schluß gemacht und dann fängt man mit Karpfen wieder an :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SaIz schrieb:


> Hallo angler,
> ich hab mal mit boilies auf Karpfen versucht hab in die richtung geschiessen wo die fische am springen waren aber es gab nicht ein einzigen biss. woren kenn es liegen?



Hi,
na ja , wenn ich Karpfen wäre würde ich auch das Weite suchen |supergri

Woher sollen wir das wissen , Boilies sind keine Fanggarantie.
Ich habe auf Karpfen mehr Erfolg mit Pellets.
Zudem tragen die andauernden Wetterumschwünge auch nicht unbedingt dazu bei das die Karpfen gut beissen.
Beim nächsten mal solltest du erst mal anfüttern und die Karpfen an deinen Platz locken.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen Udo
Na dann wünsche ich dir heute viel Erfolg,erst bei den Rüsslern und dann bei den Stacheligen.#6


----------



## koenig100 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*moin moin,
ich bin mit mir am kämpfen, soll ich oder soll ich nicht, aber das wetter....!!! |rolleyes
*


----------



## Criss81 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ach Stell dich nicht so an, ab ans Wasser !!!  Ich würde liebend gerne mit dir tauschen und bis auf die Boxershorts nasswerden, als hier im Büro zu versauern ;(


----------



## koenig100 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Ach Stell dich nicht so an, ab ans Wasser !!!  Ich würde liebend gerne mit dir tauschen und bis auf die Boxershorts nasswerden, als hier im Büro zu versauern ;(



*tztztztz, du sollst arbeiten und nicht fremd surfen !!! :q*


----------



## Criss81 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

na ich bin Multitasking fähig...und es sind immernoch 39 Jahre bis zu Rente ;(


----------



## Udo561 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen,
bohhh , war das ein Wetter , Regen und Wind , super , ich liebe es so.:q
Hatte auch keinen Karpfen gefangen , aber 3 Schleien , die größte 61 cm 
Heute Abend gehts dann wieder auf Zander , da sollte heute doch auch was gehen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich wollte ja keine Bilder mehr einstellen , aber so ne ü 60 cm Schleie hat schon was :q
Vor allen Dingen kämpfen die Viehcher ganz anständig , um Welten besser als ein Zander oder Hecht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*wäre ja auch ne schande, wenn du uns solche schöne fische vorenthalten würdest....!!!! *
*gr. many*


----------



## Udo561 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Many steht dir frei sowas auch zu fangen :q
Macht auf jeden Fall mehr Spaß als 20 cm Barsche :vik:
Die Tageskarte kostet dich 5 Euro 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Jogibär (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Macht auf jeden Fall mehr Spaß als 20 cm Barsche :vik:



Hallo Udo,

das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Die 20 cm Barsche fühlen sich beim Biss auch erstmal viel größer an. ...

Schönes Fischchen. Petri

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Zanderjäger

Ich meinte ich habe noch nicht den Reflex beim Gufieren, direkt nach dem Biss anzuschlagen!

Und wenn man nach 20min noch immer keinen Biss hatte, dann sollte man nicht aufgeben, sondern weiter Strecke machen !




Ich selber angel nicht so oft mit Gufi, da ich lieber mit Wobbler vom Boot aus fische.


----------



## petri28 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja keine Bilder mehr einstellen , aber so ne ü 60 cm Schleie hat schon was :q
> Vor allen Dingen kämpfen die Viehcher ganz anständig , um Welten besser als ein Zander oder Hecht.
> Gruß Udo


 Hallo Udo,
Petri zu der wunderschönen Schleie, schön wieder einmal ein paar tolle Bilder zu sehen.


----------



## SaIz (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wie viel sollte ich denn anfüttern und was genau Boilies Mais Pellets?? Oder was es da sonst noch gibt. Und soll man Tage davor Anfüttern oder nicht?

Und darf man den Kanal an der Oude Maas beangeln?


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petri Udo 
Toller Fisch wirklich.|bigeyes


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> @Zanderjäger
> 
> Ich meinte ich habe noch nicht den Reflex beim Gufieren, direkt nach dem Biss anzuschlagen!
> 
> ...


 

 Da hast du 2 Möglichkeiten.
1. Du setzt ein Angstdrilling ein,deine Chancen ihn zu landen steigern sich dann um 80%

2. So habe ich das gelernt,bei jede Kleinigkeit die nicht dem normalen Lauf des GuFi entspricht anschlagen.Nach einer Zeit weißt du genau ob es zb.ein Stein oder ein Fisch war und nicht aufhören zu kurbeln.


----------



## koenig100 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Many steht dir frei sowas auch zu fangen :q
> Macht auf jeden Fall mehr Spaß als 20 cm Barsche :vik:
> Die Tageskarte kostet dich 5 Euro
> Gruß Udo



*nee laß mal, das überlasse ich lieber sohnemann (niko), der hat nicht umsonst den spitznamen "karpfentoni" !! :q*


----------



## Udo561 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SaIz schrieb:


> Wie viel sollte ich denn anfüttern und was genau Boilies Mais Pellets?? Oder was es da sonst noch gibt. Und soll man Tage davor Anfüttern oder nicht?
> 
> Und darf man den Kanal an der Oude Maas beangeln?



Hi,
ich würde sagen du liest dich besser mal durchs Karpfenforum.
Das ist Grundwissen und bevor man mit der karpfenangelei anfängt sollte man zumindest etwas darüber Bescheid wissen.
Ich füttere nicht Tage zuvor an , aber das ist eben von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich , zudem bin ich jeden Tag am gleichen Spot.
Was du anfütterst ist egal , musst nur sehen das die Fische deinen Futterplatz annehmen.
Mais reicht da vollkommen aus.
Gruß Udo


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Leute, 

wollt mal fragen ob jemand was über den Lateraalkanaal Linne Buggenum weiss? Hab von anderen Anglern gehört das dort das Angeln verboten ist ,wiederrum hab ich dort Deutsche KFZ Kennzeichen stehen sehen die dort sogar auf ansitz über Nacht da waren als ich vorbeifuhr. Was darf man den jetzt? Nachtangeln? Garnicht Angeln oder wie sieht es aus? Danke im voraus .

mfg


----------



## koenig100 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZandeR$tar2007 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wollt mal fragen ob jemand was über den Lateraalkanaal Linne Buggenum weiss? Hab von anderen Anglern gehört das dort das Angeln verboten ist ,wiederrum hab ich dort Deutsche KFZ Kennzeichen stehen sehen die dort sogar auf ansitz über Nacht da waren als ich vorbeifuhr. Was darf man den jetzt? Nachtangeln? Garnicht Angeln oder wie sieht es aus? Danke im voraus .
> 
> mfg



*den lateraalkanal darfst du von linne bis buggenum beangeln, auch nachtangeln ist da erlaubt...!!!
gr. many*


----------



## Greece (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen
ich fahre nächste Woche mit einem Hausboot auf dem ,,Canal des Ardennes" und wollte fragen ob jemand ein paar tipps für mich hat??
Z.B. Köder?? Fangplätze??
LG Greece


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *den lateraalkanal darfst du von linne bis buggenum beangeln, auch nachtangeln ist da erlaubt...!!!
> gr. many*




Danke.

und wie schaut es unter der Brücke (Ausfahrt Horn, Beegden) bei Roermond aus? ist das zwischen Linne und Buggenum? hab nämlich keine ahnung  
find die stelle zum Barsche ärgern nämlich interesannt. Zander trifft man dort bestimmt auch ab und zu mal an.
Und reicht da die normale Massseenerlaubnis Limburg sogar für bis in die Nacht rein aus oder muss ich mir noch was dazu kaufen? Und Nachtangeln Ganzjährig wie die Maas oder wie Wessem Kanal Juni Juli August? Wäre toll wenn du für diesen fragen auch noch eine Antwort parat hast 

mfg


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *den lateraalkanal darfst du von linne bis buggenum beangeln, auch nachtangeln ist da erlaubt...!!!*
> *gr. many*


 Nur vom 01.06-31.8


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Nur vom 01.06-31.8




wo steht das???


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Im Buch was du bekommen hast steht das auch habe meins aber nicht zur Hand. Im Link unter Nachtvissen nachsehen.


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Sacht mal war keiner an der Maas bei Roermond keiner was gefangen ?


----------



## koenig100 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZandeR$tar2007 schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> und wie schaut es unter der Brücke (Ausfahrt Horn, Beegden) bei Roermond aus? ist das zwischen Linne und Buggenum? hab nämlich keine ahnung
> find die stelle zum Barsche ärgern nämlich interesannt. Zander trifft man dort bestimmt auch ab und zu mal an.
> ...



*klar darfst du dort angeln, gehört ja schließlich zum kanal !! allerdings hat die maasseenerlaubnis nichts mit dem kanal zu tun. an den seen ist eh ganzjährig nachtangeln verboten. also reicht dort dein vispas aus für den kanal. ps.: nachtangeln ist nur noch bis zum 31.august erlaubt !!!*


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hoffendlich läßt der Regen mal nach,dann wäre es Optimal


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hoffentlich schüttet es bis freitag durch. Dann wenn ich dann komme ist perfecktes Wetter und die Fische sind in Beißlaune xD


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich schüttet es bis freitag durch. Dann wenn ich dann komme ist perfecktes Wetter und die Fische sind in Beißlaune xD


 Erstmal komme ich am Freitag.
Wenn ich nicht alle Fische zurücksetzen würde wäre dann für dich keiner mehr da


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jaja von wegen ;-) Zander angel ich eh nicht mehr so gern lieber die Riesen mit Riesenködern!  Ich bin ja nicht so einer der auf kleine Fische angel, so wie du xD


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Kleine Fische Ich Zeig mir mal paar große Fische von dir dan zeige ich dir meine (Bild)
Dann wirst du sehen das du nur Köderfische fängst.:vik:


----------



## Udo561 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ,
ihr habt Probleme :q
Meiner ist aber größer als deiner 
So , ich bin dann mal am Wasser , bis später mal ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Morgen ,
> ihr habt Probleme :q
> Meiner ist aber größer als deiner
> So , ich bin dann mal am Wasser , bis später mal ,
> Gruß Udo


 War doch nur ein Spass Udo.
War mitten in der Nacht da gabs nichts besseres.:q


----------



## koenig100 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Morgen ,
> ihr habt Probleme :q
> Meiner ist aber größer als deiner
> So , ich bin dann mal am Wasser , bis später mal ,
> Gruß Udo



*solange es mit der größe ja nur auf die fische gemünzt ist gehts ja noch....!!!* :q


----------



## Udo561 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> War doch nur ein Spass Udo.
> War mitten in der Nacht da gabs nichts besseres.:q



Ich hatte es auch so aufgefasst 
Heute früh war ich nicht so erfolgreich , nur eine Schleie und das wars dann auch schon.
Gleich gehts mal auf die Maas , mal sehen was die Zander machen.
@ Many
Aus dem Alter sind wir doch raus , wer meint das Größe alles ist hat keine Ahnung |supergri

Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Genau wie oft man kann is wichtig xD


----------



## Udo561 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Genau wie oft man kann is wichtig xD



Das denkt man im Alter von 15 - 25 :q 
Die älteren wissen wo es drauf ankommt 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Criss81 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Genau wie oft man kann is wichtig xD



sry da musste ich nun auch mal schmunzeln....


----------



## Greece (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen
ich wollte nochmal nachfragen ob jemand Erfahrung mit dem Canal des Ardden gemacht hat.
Wenn ja hat jemand Tipps??
LG Greece


----------



## Jogibär (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Das denkt man im Alter von 15 - 25 :q
> Die älteren wissen wo es drauf ankommt
> Gruß Udo



...auf die richtigen Medikamente???#6


----------



## Udo561 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
so , die Sonne kommt raus , Wetter hier am Leukermeer sieht im Moment echt gut aus.
ich bin dann mal ein wenig die Hechte ärgern , bis später mal,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Jogibär schrieb:


> ...auf die richtigen Medikamente???#6



Ich habe da immer was auf Vorrat da 
Egal ob die kleinen blauen oder die kleinen orangen Pillen , man(n) muss ja immer gerüstet sein:q
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Das denkt man im Alter von 15 - 25 :q
> Die älteren wissen wo es drauf ankommt
> Gruß Udo



*quantität ist noch lange nicht qualität, aber das können die ja noch lernen, sind ja noch jung....!!!
vorrausgesetzt, die kennen den unterschied udo !!! :q

gr.many
*


----------



## koenig100 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ich habe da immer was auf Vorrat da
> Egal ob die kleinen blauen oder die kleinen orangen Pillen , man(n) muss ja immer gerüstet sein:q
> Gruß Udo



*wie, du auch ??? :vik:*


----------



## Criss81 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

und bald wird der Trööt hier umbenannt in "Pimpern an der Maas und den Maasplassen- Guiding von Udo und Many" ...lol....auf die Fänge bin ich gespannt!


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So ihr Ferkel jetzt mal wieder zum Angeln.Habe mich mal durch einige Wetterberichte geklickt,aber alle geben andere Vorhersagen.
Also heißt es abwarten und aus dem Fenster gucken.
Nach neusten Infos läuft der Zander jetzt schon am Tag ,muß morgen zu German Tackle noch ein Paar Zanderkiller holen.
Will endlich meinen ü 90 fangen,muß vielleicht noch ne Kerze opfern.
Dann schnell noch zu der Tante mit der Glaskugel und ab gehts schon nach Roermond.Dort werde ich erstmal meine Spinnangel auf die Couch legen und ihr gut zureden, ist irgendwie von der Rolle.
Noch ein R Gespräch mit Neptun und dann bin ich Bereit.
Ihr seht an Hand dieser Zeilen das ich Urlaub brauche.
:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q​


----------



## micha1581 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ohja, und zwar dringend!!!!


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> ohja, und zwar dringend!!!!


 Hallo Micha
Wolltest du heute nicht raus.


----------



## micha1581 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ja, aber heute morgen war es mir zu nass.:q
ich werde wohl morgen früh raus fahren. bin mal gespannt wie es läuft.


----------



## Udo561 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
super , war gerade 10 Minuten auf dem Wasser und dann kam ein Wolkenbruch, natürlich keine Regenklamotten dabei gehabt.
Auf die Vorhersage kann man sich echt nicht verlassen.
Jetzt erst mal unter die Dusche.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> ja, aber heute morgen war es mir zu nass.:q
> ich werde wohl morgen früh raus fahren. bin mal gespannt wie es läuft.


 Infos von der Maas alles läuft sehr gut,Hecht und Zander am Tage.
Wird dann in BE nicht anders sein.


----------



## micha1581 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich hoffe es. habe am AK ne super stelle gefunden. jede menge  Kanten zwschen 3 und 7m. da muß was gehen


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Denke ich auch weil sie jetzt viel höher stehen.
Wo wir damals Rausgefahren sind fing es an das sie sich in die Tiefe zurückgezogen haben.Wie lange ist das her?
Erst jetzt kommen sie hoch.
Na dann mal Petri für morgen,lasse es mich wissen wie es war.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Zanderjäger falls ich am Freitag komme, dann werden die Zander und Welse sich wundern! Dann kommt Onkel Alex und die wissen schon was das bedeutet xD Aber ich release die meisten wieder d.h. ich nehme nur einen mit, wenn meine Oma einen haben will, oder meine Eltern sagen heute wollen wir Zander machen und dann kommen auch nur die mit, die von 55-65 sind! Sonnst kommt alles back Hecht Barsch Wels Rapfen sowieso! Also keine Angst da wird dann noch genug für dich da sein, aber die frage ist ob sie an dein Spielzeugködern überhaupt Interesse haben xD




PS: Ist nur Spaß also nicht falsch verstehn !


----------



## Joschkopp (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Grüßt euch Leute,

wollte die Tage zum feedern an die Maas bei Venlo fahren, habt ihr Tipps zum Gewässer? wie weit fischt ihr ungefähr vom Ufer aus?

Die Maas ist absolutes Neuland für mich, also bin ich für jeden Tipp dankbar.
Gerne auch für Tipps auf 'nen schönen Karpfen. 

LG
Joschi


----------



## Udo561 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Joschkopp schrieb:


> Gerne auch für Tipps auf 'nen schönen Karpfen.
> 
> LG
> Joschi



Hi,
dann berichte mal wie es war 
Ich traue mich nicht in der Maas auf Karpfen zu angeln , jeder der da auf Karpfen angelt meint das man tagelang erst mal anfüttern muss.
Obwohl ich hier vor 2 Wochen jemanden gesehen hatte der hatte innerhalb von 20 Minuten 2 knapp 20 Pfünder gefangen :q
Bin mal gespannt wie es bei dir läuft.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo wie sieht es mit dem Wasserstand der Maas aus.Ist sie immer noch so klar.


----------



## Udo561 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Torsten,
ja , im Hafen bei uns kann man knapp 2 Meter tief gucken.
In der Maas selber nicht so tief wegen den vorbeifahrenden Schiffen , aber das Wasser ist schon sehr klar.
War eben nochmal ne gute Stunde , diesmal ohne Regen abzubekommen :q
Aber hatte nur ein paar Barsche erwischt , war auch nur bei uns auf dem See so das ich bei eintretendem Regen schnell zurück konnte.
Gruß Udo


----------



## winni_07 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin,

war heute morgen auch nochmal an der Maas. Also die Strömung ist momentan richtig stark. Da reichten selbst die 22g Köpfe nich mehr zum Bodenkontakt. Haben deshalb auch ziemlich schnell eingepackt und für morgen erstmal ein paar 30 & 40gr Köpfe besorgt. Fand das Wasser auch relativ trüb.

Hab aber mal ne Frage an die erfahreneren Maasangler. Hab heute 2 Gummi's in 5 Minuten verloren. Allerdings nicht durch Schnurbruch, sondern weil der Haken gebrochen ist. Waren Rozemeijer - Köpfe und mitten in der Maas. Gab zwei Schläge in der Rute un wech waren die. Frag mich nun ob Waller auch auf Gummi beissen oder was ich da an der Rute hatte...

Danke für eure Hilfe und Petri an alle die heute noch auf die Jagd gehen


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja Waller nehmen auch Gummis aber das der Haken bricht.


----------



## winni_07 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War auch das erste mal. Fand das bis dato eigentlich zuverlässige Jigs...


----------



## micha1581 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

da es direkt 2 waren würde ich auf nen Materialfehler tippen. fische selbst auch jigs von Rozemeijer und auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Udo561 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



winni_07 schrieb:


> Moin,
> war heute morgen auch nochmal an der Maas. Also die Strömung ist momentan richtig stark.



Hi,
na ja , richtig stark ist die Strömung zur Zeit nicht , Strömungsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei 6-7 Km/h .
Ich hatte schon Tage da lag die Strömung bei über 10 Km/h 
Gruß Udo


----------



## winni_07 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Na ok,

da hast du mehr Erfahrungen als ich :q

Sie war auf jeden Fall zu stark für mein Material |gr:

Mal gucken wie's morgen aussieht...

Gruß Chris


----------



## theundertaker (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich starte Freitag und Sonntag nochmal ne Tour...vielleicht gibts diesmal größere Fische...euch viel Glück fürs We...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Sry muss dich leider enttäuschen wenn ich am Freitag komme dann fang ich die Zander und sage denen die sollen bei dir nicht beißen xD


----------



## theundertaker (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass mir das total egal ist??

Gut, dass ich am Freitag nicht auf Zander angle...


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Aso hehe auf was denn....... Köderfische ?


----------



## theundertaker (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Haifische...#c


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wetten du gehst auf Wels und willst es nicht sagen weil dann so Kommentare kommen wie Wels ist geschütz ;-) habe dich durchschaut wa xD


----------



## theundertaker (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Keine Sorge...mir sind die Kommentare durch die lange Anwesenheit im Board relativ egal...


----------



## micha1581 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ihr Zicken!!! ihr werdet beide nix fangen!!!!:vik:
wünsch euch trotzdem beiden viel Glück und petri.
hab grad mein Boot beladen und morgen früh um 5 gehts los.

vg


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

um 5 erst? Hörmal um 4 fang ich schon die ersten paa Zander! 5 Ist meiner Meinung nach zu spät xD 



Wie ich fange nichts soll ich mal Pics reinstellen xD


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> ihr Zicken!!! ihr werdet beide nix fangen!!!!:vik:
> wünsch euch trotzdem beiden viel Glück und petri.
> hab grad mein Boot beladen und morgen früh um 5 gehts los.
> 
> vg


 Hast du gesehen bin meine Punkte los.
Für  morgen Petri.#6


----------



## micha1581 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

danke. dann kannst du ja jetzt wieder gas geben.

@spinnangler
lass ma was sehen.....


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bin ab Freitag in Roermond dann gebe ich Gas will immer noch mein ü 90.


----------



## micha1581 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. wird morgen bestimmt gut. ist nur blöd das ich da immer so alleine bin.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das Gebiet kenne ich Anglertechnisch nicht so, für dieses Jahr ist es schon zu spät, aber nächstes Jahr können wir mal gemeinsam hin.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Micha hast du ne Emailadresse?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Is nen Komisches Format kann das nicht umstelle, deswegen kann ich die hier nicht reinstellen.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Umwandeln Bildbearbeitung habe ich dir doch gestern geschrieben.
Was ist da so schwer.


----------



## micha1581 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@spinnangler

geh einfach auf emaIL schicken


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Kann das nich Umwandeln habe nich son Pogramm


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Kann das nich Umwandeln habe nich son Pogramm


 Runterladen ist kostenlos.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Schick mal bitte ein Link, aber bitte nicht den mit Google wo kommt war das denn so schwer ;-)


----------



## koenig100 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Bin ab Freitag in Roermond dann gebe ich Gas will immer noch mein ü 90.



*hey torsten, bin morgen schon in roermond....
will mal deinen tip nachgehen   lohnt sich am see auch mal spinn oder drop shot vom ufer aus ??
gr. many
*


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *hey torsten, bin morgen schon in roermond....*
> *will mal deinen tip nachgehen  lohnt sich am see auch mal spinn oder drop shot vom ufer aus ??*
> *gr. many*


 Spinnen lohnt sich bestimmt Drop Shot weiß ich nicht wieviel Kraut steht am besten Pose am See.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Schick mal bitte ein Link, aber bitte nicht den mit Google wo kommt war das denn so schwer ;-)


 www.softonic.de › ... › Bildbearbeitung


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Schick Micha gearde ein Paa von den 100...er Fotos die ich habe und ich habe noch nichteinmal alle Pics, da mein Kollege noch welche auf seiner Cam hat.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke Zanderjäger


----------



## micha1581 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Männers, vor dem Burschen könnt ihr echt den Hut ziehen....
der hat was drauf


----------



## SaIz (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ICh hab mal eine Frage darf man CasternKöder in NL auch benutzten?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wenn Castern diese verpuppten Maden sind, dann ja.


----------



## SaIz (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ja das sind die cool danke für die schnelle antwort 
Ich hab da noch eine frage darf man den kanal an der Oude Maas auch beangeln?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Puhh da überfragst du mich........ blätter mal ein paar Seiten zurück ich glaube da wurde das besprochen...


----------



## SaIz (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

An welchen gewässer angelst du meistens und auf welche Fische?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich angel an der Maas bei Roermond. Ich angel auf Raubfische besonders auf Zander Wels und Rapfen. Ab und an in der Raubfischschonzeit pack ich auch mal meine Feederrute aus ;-)


----------



## SaIz (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Asoo verrätst du mir auch an welceh gewässer?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja an der Maas, wie oben schon beschrieben.


PS: Ich habe mich vorhin verlesen. Sie haben den Kanal Bei Oolderhuuske erwähnt aber duch hast ja nach einem anderen Kanal gefragt


----------



## theundertaker (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SaIz schrieb:


> Ich hab da noch eine frage darf man den kanal an der Oude Maas auch beangeln?



Ich will ja nix sagen, aber ich meine, dass wir diese Frage jetzt ungefähr 6.538.123,50 mal gehört haben...kann nicht einer mal klipp und klar antworten :vik::q

P.S.: Morgen gibts DropShotting-Barsche =))


----------



## koenig100 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*gleich lecker frühstücken und dann gehts ab nach roermond.....!!! :vik:*


----------



## rütti (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

morgen zusammen!
bin ab So. in Doesburg an der IJssel auf einem Campingplatz.
Angele vom 3,8m Schlauchboot, ein Hafen ist direkt um die Ecke!
Ich habe leider noch kein Echo.. habt ihr ein paar Tipps für Barsch und Zander?
Gruß Rütti


----------



## Jogibär (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha1581 schrieb:


> na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. wird morgen bestimmt gut. ist nur blöd das ich da immer so alleine bin.


Hallo Micha,

schreib doch mal hier rein, wo das ist, am besten mit nem Foto von nem großen Zander...dann bist du nie weider allein da:q

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Criss81 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja Micha, aber nur nen 80+ Zander und bitte mit Wegbeschreibung..ach wat...direkt ne Adresse fürs Navi. 

ODer du fragst einfach mal hier in die Runde ob jemand Lust hat mit dir zu Angeln :vik:. Ich hab z.B. die nächsten zwei Wochen Urlaub, bin umgänglich und fische dann auch wieder in Roermond.


----------



## rütti (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hat  keiner ein paar Tipps auf lager?
Wäre sehr dankbar!#
was läuft zur zeit gut oder halt nicht.
Gruß Rütti


----------



## Udo561 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ,
komme gerade auch vom Wasser , leider wieder nur eine Schleie.
Heute Abend gehts dann mal bis nach Mitternacht auf die Maas.
Gruß Udo
@ Rütti 
Bist hier im Bereich Maas und deren Seen , die Jungs und Mädels hier fahren seltener hoch nach Doesburg.


----------



## Criss81 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Morgen ,
> komme gerade auch vom Wasser , leider wieder nur eine Schleie.



Weißte Udo....es gibt Seen (auch wenn du es dir nicht vorstellen kannst:q), da sitzt man sogar mal 2-3 Tage und fängt nicht eine Schleie..:vik::q!!!

Du bist schon viel zu verwöhnt.:q|uhoh:

LG 
Chris


----------



## Joschkopp (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Echt mal,
das du dich noch beschwerst 

Und das Anfüttern in der Maas wird genau das Problem sein, da ich locker ne Stunde bis zum Fluß fahre.
Mal gucken was die Trickkiste her gibt.

Hat keiner Tipps zum feedern?

LG
Joschi


----------



## Udo561 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Weißte Udo....es gibt Seen (auch wenn du es dir nicht vorstellen kannst:q), da sitzt man sogar mal 2-3 Tage und fängt nicht eine Schleie..:vik::q!!!
> 
> Du bist schon viel zu verwöhnt.:q|uhoh:
> 
> ...



Hi Chris,
ist mir schon klar , aber ich hatte auch schon 14 Schleien in gut 3 Stunden fangen können , klar das man(n) dann verwöhnt ist :q
Aber unser Vereinsgewässer ist ja eben kein normales Gewässer 
Gruß Udo


----------



## winni_07 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Ja Micha, aber nur nen 80+ Zander und bitte mit Wegbeschreibung..ach wat...direkt ne Adresse fürs Navi.
> 
> ODer du fragst einfach mal hier in die Runde ob jemand Lust hat mit dir zu Angeln :vik:. Ich hab z.B. die nächsten zwei Wochen Urlaub, bin umgänglich und fische dann auch wieder in Roermond.




Da wäre ich auch dabei, hab nächste Woche auch noch frei #h


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Habe heute in Erkrath einen super Angelshop für mich entdeckt.Für Raubfischangler ein muß Topp Bedienung und eine Auswahl.Bei den Ködern die ich mir geholt habe wird es richtig krachen.Weiß jetzt nicht ob ich de Namen sagen darf wegen Schleichwerbung,habe ja gerade erst meine Punkte verloren.


----------



## Udo561 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
was gibts denn hier für Punkte ???
Darfst den Hänler aber benennen , kommt anderen useren ja nur zu Gute.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Benno86 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So ich meld mich auch nochmal^^
Bin Samstag warscheinlich nochmal auf Barsche unterwegs. . . 
weiß es zwar nicht mit sicherheit aber ich denke schon.


----------



## Udo561 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja dann mal viel Glück , Barsche gehen ja ziemlich gut im Moment.
Ich bin dann auch nochmal unterwegs , Nachtangeln auf Zander ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## ZanderSven (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

sonntag montag dienstag gehts auch an die maas auf raubfich vll hat einer lust sich an zuschliessen???entweder gehts nach gennep venlo oder roermond bin da ganz offen :vik::vik:einfach per pm melden #6


----------



## theundertaker (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich kann Samstag nicht, Benno...


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Samstag geht aufn CP in Roermond, dann bleib ich sogar villt ne Woche und ihr wisst was das heißt oder ? Ja genau ich mache die Maas unsicher ;-)


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> was gibts denn hier für Punkte ???
> Darfst den Hänler aber benennen , kommt anderen useren ja nur zu Gute.
> Gruß Udo


 Der Shop heißt  *GermanTackle* toller Laden.Der Chef war mir sofort sympathisch weil er auch ein Buster Boot fährt.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Udo 
Ist der Wasserstand gestiegen.


----------



## Udo561 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Torsten,
danke.
Wenn ich mal in der Gegend bin werde ich da mal reinschauen.

Komme gerade vom Wasser , ist bitter kalt gewesen und verdammt feuchte Luft.
Es wird Herbst , auch wenn fürs Wochenend wieder 27 Grad angesagt sind.
Zander wollten auch beissen 
Ich glaube ich fahre nur noch so spät raus , da ist die Ausbeute um einiges ergiebiger.:vik:
Kurz vor der Einfahrt zum Leukermeer hätte ich fast noch ein Boot gerammt #q, alter Angelkahn mit 2 Anglern drauf und ohne Beleuchtung , aber als sie mich näher kommen sahen waren sie schon laut am rufen :q
So , wünsche euch ne gute Nacht , muss erst mal heiß duschen , mir ist eiskalt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> Ist der Wasserstand gestiegen.



Hi Torsten,
nein , bei uns auf jeden Fall nicht.
Wasser hat aber nur noch 21,4 Grad , perfekt für Zander 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Torsten,
> nein , bei uns auf jeden Fall nicht.
> Wasser hat aber nur noch 21,4 Grad , perfekt für Zander
> Gruß Udo


 Danke Udo, bin mal gespannt wenn Manny heute wiederkommt ob er was gefangen hat.


----------



## koenig100 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Danke Udo, bin mal gespannt wenn Manny heute wiederkommt ob er was gefangen hat.



*hey torsten, bin wieder da !!! :q
also, am see war alles rappevoll heute mittag, bin ich was am kanal drop shot angeln. hab einige kleine 20iger barsche und einen 35iger !!! bin dann die 800m am s....weg () rauf an die maas und hab 2 ruten (19h) auf  grund gelegt !!! hier und da hatte sich die spule etwas in bewegung gesetzt, aber keinen biss ! der kam dann punkte 22h !!!! was soll ich sagen, meinen 1. ü70, genau 78cm war der zander groß und satte 2 kilo !!! :vik:
danke für deinen tip, war nen tollen angelausflug heute !! jetzt erstmal duschen und ab inne heia !!! :q
gr. many
*


----------



## theundertaker (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Many...ist ja prima...dickes Petri von meiner Seite!

Und jetzt zum Wichtigen...welcher Tipp?? XD =)))


----------



## winni_07 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Micha, Crissi und Sven

Können ja am Dienstag mal en kleines Boardtreffen in Roermond veranstallten. Bin zwar noch relativ frisch hier und auch erst seid diesen Sommer an der Maas unterwegs, aber gegen neue Kontakte mit genauso Angelverrückten, hab ich nix einzuwenden.#h

Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar Leute mehr, die daran Interesse hätten. Wenn man sich mal persönlich kennen lernt, lässt sich ja auch gleich viel besser philosophieren hier 

@Manny

Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Fisch #6


----------



## Criss81 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Winni,

generell ne gute Idee, nur sollte man sowas vielleicht aufs Wochenende verlegen, Hätte da auch vielleicht sogar ne Stelle, kein Hotspot aber es beißen Zander, Hecht und Barsche an der lässt es sich gut Parken und man kann auch nen bissel Strecke machen. 

Grüße


----------



## Udo561 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
Glückwunsch , so lohnt dann auch der weite Fußweg. #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## winni_07 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Hey Winni,
> 
> generell ne gute Idee, nur sollte man sowas vielleicht aufs Wochenende verlegen, Hätte da auch vielleicht sogar ne Stelle, kein Hotspot aber es beißen Zander, Hecht und Barsche an der lässt es sich gut Parken und man kann auch nen bissel Strecke machen.
> 
> Grüße



Das hört sich doch gut an. Am Wochenende ist für mich auch ok, da ich in 20 min in Roermond bin, bin ich da relativ flexibel.

gruß


----------



## Udo561 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dann wünsche ich mal viel Spaß und Erfolg auf oder am Wasser ,wird bei dem Wetter mal wieder so richtig voll werden 
Im Hafen bei uns werden schon die Boote vorbereitet , da werden gleich wieder alle rausfahren , an ruhiges angeln ist dann nicht zu denken.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich fahr auch gleich rüber )))


----------



## QWERTZ (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch gleich rüber )))




Du fieser Sack! 

Ich will auch!!!! :c

Aber ich muss leider bis Sonntag warten. 
Vorher schaff ich es wohl nicht.

Viel Spaß und lass ein paar Barsche für Sonntag drin!


----------



## Udo561 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch gleich rüber )))



Dann mal viel Spaß Thomas ,
ist jetzt schon verdammt voll.
Aber du findest sich ein ruhiges fischreiches Plätzchen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## alohanalu (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

....na das is aber auch ein feines Plätzchen da am Leukermeer, kein Wunder das da in den Ferien die Hölle los ist ! Ich komm evtl. doch diese WE noch los.... evtl. schließ ich mich denn aber mal dem Quertz hier an ! 

Oder wie schauts am Sonntag im Vorhafen aus ? Is dann in der kleinen Bucht noch platz ? oder sind da immernoch soviele Boote unterwegs ? Da ich meist mehr als früh unterwegs bin hab ich nie Stress einen feinen Angelplatz zu finden, da denn meist eh noch keiner am Wasser sitzt *GG* Nur die vielen Boote machen mir schon sorgen, weil die ja meist auch genau da liegen, wo ein freies Plätzchen ist die Angel ordentlich auzuwerfen....

Oder Udo Du stellst Samstag abend für mich schonmal ein reserviertschildchen auf *lol*

Gruß Gavin


----------



## ZanderSven (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



winni_07 schrieb:


> @Micha, Crissi und Sven
> 
> Können ja am Dienstag mal en kleines Boardtreffen in Roermond veranstallten. Bin zwar noch relativ frisch hier und auch erst seid diesen Sommer an der Maas unterwegs, aber gegen neue Kontakte mit genauso Angelverrückten, hab ich nix einzuwenden.#h
> 
> ...



das hört sich ja gar nicht mal so verkehrt an :-D bin noch so frisch an der maas das noch nicht mal mein vorläufiger vispas abgelaufen ist :vik::vik:woher kommst du eigentlich?


----------



## Udo561 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



alohanalu schrieb:


> .
> Oder wie schauts am Sonntag im Vorhafen aus ? Is dann in der kleinen Bucht noch platz ? oder sind da immernoch soviele Boote unterwegs ?
> Gruß Gavin



Hi,
ich bin auch kein Hellseher :q
Aber heute ist Freitag und dann trudeln hier wieder die ganzen Wochenendkapitäne ein.
Die legen dann an deiner Angelstelle und und bleiben meist bis Sonntag Mittag 
Aber versuch doch einfach mal , am Ufer dürfen die in der Bucht nicht anlegen , sollte sich schon ein Platz finden lassen.
Heute früh lagen im Vorhafen gut 20 Boote , aber da kommen dann heute Nachmittag noch einige dazu.

Ich werde jetzt auch mal rausfahren , noch gehts auf dem Wasser , ab 16 Uhr wird es dann voll werden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *hey torsten, bin wieder da !!! :q*
> *also, am see war alles rappevoll heute mittag, bin ich was am kanal drop shot angeln. hab einige kleine 20iger barsche und einen 35iger !!! bin dann die 800m am s....weg () rauf an die maas und hab 2 ruten (19h) auf grund gelegt !!! hier und da hatte sich die spule etwas in bewegung gesetzt, aber keinen biss ! der kam dann punkte 22h !!!! was soll ich sagen, meinen 1. ü70, genau 78cm war der zander groß und satte 2 kilo !!! :vik:*
> *danke für deinen tip, war nen tollen angelausflug heute !! jetzt erstmal duschen und ab inne heia !!! :q*
> *gr. many*


Dann auch mal ein dickes Petri von mir.#6
Du siehst ja alle meine Tipps haben Hand und Fuß.
Die auf mich gehört haben, haben alle was gefangen.
Schade das der See voll war, da wäre es noch besser gelaufen.Aber 78 cm ist toll so jetzt gehts auf ü 80 bei dir.:q


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So fahre jetzt los 2 Wochen Roermond,das wird knallen.


----------



## Jogibär (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *hey torsten, bin wieder da !!! :q
> also, am see war alles rappevoll heute mittag, bin ich was am kanal drop shot angeln. hab einige kleine 20iger barsche und einen 35iger !!! bin dann die 800m am s....weg () rauf an die maas und hab 2 ruten (19h) auf  grund gelegt !!! hier und da hatte sich die spule etwas in bewegung gesetzt, aber keinen biss ! der kam dann punkte 22h !!!! was soll ich sagen, meinen 1. ü70, genau 78cm war der zander groß und satte 2 kilo !!! :vik:
> danke für deinen tip, war nen tollen angelausflug heute !! jetzt erstmal duschen und ab inne heia !!! :q
> gr. many
> *



Jo, Many,
herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir:vik:
weiter so
Rolf


----------



## Udo561 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja dann viel Spaß beim Angelurlaub #6

Bin gerade auch zurück , bis auf ein paar Barsche war nichts zu holen.
Am Leukermeer wird gerade kontroliert , vom Boot aus #6
Aber nicht nur Angler , auch Bootsfahrer die meinen in Gleitfahrt über den See zu brettern 
Und das kostet so richtig Kohle 
.


Überschreitung bis 6 km/h - 60 Euro
Überschreitung von 6 bis 15 km/h - 90 Euro
Überschreitung von 15 bis 25 km/h - 130 Euro
Überschreitung ab 25 km/h - Staatsanwaltlich festgelegt



Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Gemeinde
Bin jetzt in Roermond,noch ein bischen einkaufen und dann gehts los.
Werde heute noch das Boot stehen lassen ist soviel los auf dem Wasser.
So erstmal Petri an alle und einen schönen Tag bzw. Nacht


----------



## Udo561 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Torsten ,
ja , hier war dann auch kurz nach 14 Uhr die Hölle los , dreimal so viele Boot auf dem Wasser wie die Woche über.
Ich gebe es für heute auch auf , selbst in den Abendstunden ist noch zu viel los.
Biste mit Michael schon mal gemeinsam unterwegs gewesen ? 
Der testet gerade ein paar neue Großköder.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Torsten ,
> ja , hier war dann auch kurz nach 14 Uhr die Hölle los , dreimal so viele Boot auf dem Wasser wie die Woche über.
> Ich gebe es für heute auch auf , selbst in den Abendstunden ist noch zu viel los.
> Biste mit Michael schon mal gemeinsam unterwegs gewesen ?
> ...


 Nein hat noch nie so geklappt wenn er Zeit hatt habe ich keine usw.
Wir hatten uns aber getroffen und ich will morgen noch mal vorbeischauen aber das klappt noch.
So noch schöne Grüße ins Gebiet um Venlo,
Udo nicht aufgeben kommt Zeit kommt Rat


----------



## Udo561 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Torsten wenn das schon so schwierig ist will ich aber mal hoffen das ihr  einen gemeinsamen Termin findet um hier mal bei mir vorbei zu schauen 
So , bin dann auch mal weg ,
bis später mal ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Maren1989 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Ihr Angler 

Scheint ja richtig was los zu sein in dem Thread hier.
Würde ja auch mal gerne auf Raubfisch angeln, habe aber nicht das richtige Equipment dafür (denke ich zumindest).
Den größten Raubfisch den ich bis jetzt gefangen habe war ein 15cm kleiner Hecht im Forellenpuff, der mir beim Hakenlösen auch noch ordentlich in den Finger gebissen hat. 

Wäre schön wenn ein erfahrener Profi mich, die "Junganglerin"      _[Angel zwar schon seit dem ich 6 Jahre alt bin, jedoch mit mehr oder weniger Erfolg],_ mal mitnehmen könnte und mir einen Schnuppertag in die Raubfischangelei verleihen könnte.

Habe zwar keinen Vispas, aber zuschauen würde mir auch reichen + den einen oder anderen Tipp.

Lieben Gruß und Petri Heil, 

Maren


----------



## Udo561 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Maren ,
mach dir mal keine Gedanken , da finden sich bestimmt einige Angler die dich gerne mal ins Raubfischangeln einweisen würden.
Es treffen sich auch ab und zu einige Jungs zum gemeinsamen angeln in Roermond , die hätten mit Sicherheit nichts dagegen das du dich ihnen anschliesst.

Sollte das alles nicht klappen kannste gerne mal hier bei mir am Leukermeer vorbei schauen , ein Platz im Boot ist dir sicher.
Wochenkarten( 6 Euro ) bekommste hier auch gleich , darfst dann selber eine Rute in der Hand halten :q

Gruß Udo


----------



## Maren1989 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Es treffen sich auch ab und zu einige Jungs zum gemeinsamen angeln in Roermond , die hätten mit Sicherheit nichts dagegen das du dich ihnen anschliesst.



Hehe, ich erwähne mal dazu, dass ich glücklich vergeben bin und meinen Freund natürlich mitnehmen würde. :vik:



Udo561 schrieb:


> Sollte das alles nicht klappen kannste gerne mal hier bei mir am Leukermeer vorbei schauen , ein Platz im Boot ist dir sicher.
> Wochenkarten( 6 Euro ) bekommste hier auch gleich , darfst dann selber eine Rute in der Hand halten :q
> 
> Gruß Udo



Bis zum Leukermeer sinds ja auch nur eben 1Std 35 Minuten, 

Da sieht Maastricht doch schon besser aus mit "nur" 49 Minuten fahrt. Naja zum Rusee sinds auch immerhin 39 Minuten. Aber dafür muss dann auch erstmal im Herbst/Winter die Prüfung abgelegt werden. *an den Zusammenbau der Ruten denk*


----------



## Udo561 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Maren1989 schrieb:


> Hehe, ich erwähne mal dazu, dass ich glücklich vergeben bin und meinen Freund natürlich mitnehmen würde. :vik:



Hi,
damit haben sich deine Chancen minimiert :q
Aber ich denke mal Roermond wäre die einfachste Lösung für dich , da sind immer einige User hier aus dem Forum unterwegs.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Maren1989 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> damit haben sich deine Chancen minimiert :q



Hehe das war mir schon klar 
Habs aber fairness halber erwähnt #6

Aber das mit der Wochenkart, versteh ich das so, dass ich 6€ zahle dafür dann sowas wie den Vispas für ne Woche habe und die Angelerlaubnis am Leukermeer?

Naja wird sich schon jemand finden, der mich mitnimmt 

Bis neulich, 

Maren


----------



## Udo561 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi maren,
ja , benötigst dann keinen Vispas , einfach die Wochenkarte kaufen und fertig.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
kannst dir das ja mal durchlesen , hier steht alles zu den Wochenkarten.
Einfach mal ganz ruterscrollen.
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vergunning.htm


----------



## koenig100 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> kannst dir das ja mal durchlesen , hier steht alles zu den Wochenkarten.
> Einfach mal ganz ruterscrollen.
> Gruß Udo
> http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vergunning.htm


*
ich seh schon, du hast wieder alles im griff hier !!! :q
@ maren, udo und ich sind wie siamesiche zwillinge, wir teilen alles !!! 
aber bist gerne mal eingeladen von nem uröcher 
in roermond zu angeln !!!
gr. many
*


----------



## Maren1989 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich seh schon, Udo und Many haben hier alles unter Kontrolle


----------



## Udo561 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Maren ,
na ja , wir sind alte Hasen, je älter wir werden um so besser werden wir :q
So , müsste auch mal ein paar Stunden schlafen , kurz nach 6 Uhr ist Karpfenangeln angesagt.
Wünsche euch eine gute Nacht,
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Maren ,
> na ja , wir sind alte Hasen, je älter wir werden um so besser werden wir :q
> So , müsste auch mal ein paar Stunden schlafen , kurz nach 6 Uhr ist Karpfenangeln angesagt.
> Wünsche euch eine gute Nacht,
> Gruß Udo



*denk an die etikette udo....!!!* 
*@ maren, er meint natürlich nur das angeln !!! :vik:
so, bin dann mal mit sohnemann on tour, mal sehen was heute geht, nen ü80 wäre ja nicht schlecht !! |rolleyes
träumen darf man ja !! |supergri
euch allen nen schönen tag,
gr. many
*


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Heute früh 5:30 Uhr am Wasser,Maas war wie ein Spiegel.Habe meine neuen Köder ausprobiert, war so verlockend das ein 82 Hecht nicht wiederstehen konnte.Der hat mir meinen Gummifisch zerkaut den kann ich jetzt in die Tonne kloppen.Paar Barsche waren auch dabei aber keine nennenswerte Größe.Allen einen schönen Tag und viel Erfolg.


----------



## Criss81 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Na Leuts wie läuft es? Keiner ausser Zanderjäger was zu vermelden? 

@Maren: Wir wollen  eh demnächst ein kleines Boardtreffen in Roermond veranstalten, kannst dich dann ja gerne mit Freund anschließen.


----------



## Udo561 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Criss81 schrieb:


> @Maren: Wir wollen  eh demnächst ein kleines Boardtreffen in Roermond veranstalten, kannst dich dann ja gerne mit Freund anschließen.



Hi,
da sieht man(n) es ,es gibt auch jüngere mit Anstand 

Bis auf ein paar kleinere Hechte und Barsche lief heute nichts , aber bei dem Trubel auf dem Wasser hatte ich nichts anderes erwartet.
Gruß Udo


----------



## SaIz (21. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Leute,

hab mal ne frage, also ich fahr am Montag mit 2 Kumpels zur De Grothe Hegge und wollten mal auf Rotfeder, Rotauge, Brassen usw. also auf so paar Weißfische. Wir wollen mit dem Boot soo ca. 10-30 meter aus angeln. Hat da jemand paar Tipps parat damit der Fang was besser wird?

Gruß,
Andy


----------



## Udo561 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SaIz schrieb:


> wollten mal auf Rotfeder, Rotauge, Brassen usw. also auf so paar Weißfische. Wir wollen mit dem Boot soo ca. 10-30 meter aus angeln. Hat da jemand paar Tipps parat damit der Fang was besser wird?
> Gruß,
> Andy



Hi,
ja , 1. Tipp , lasst das Boot zu Hause 
2 . Tipp , nehmt genügend Futter zum Anfüttern mit.
3 . Tipp , so fein wie möglich angeln.
Gruß Udo


----------



## SaIz (21. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

also am besten mit einer Pose ?


----------



## Udo561 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja .
Genügend anfüttern und nach Möglichkeit gemahlenen Hanf mit ins Futter.
Pose nicht schwerer als 2 Gramm und Hakengröße 12-16 , dann 2 Maden auf den Haken und fertig.
Bei Brassen funktionieren auch einzelne Maiskörner ganz gut.
Gruß Udo


----------



## SaIz (21. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wie groß sollte nach möglichkeit die Rute sein ?


----------



## Udo561 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich denke mal du solltest dich hier mal an 2-3 Nachmittagen durchs Forum  lesen damit du mal die Grundkenntnisse des Angelns lernst.
Zum angeln auf Rotaugen und Brassen reicht ne Stipprute.
Ansonsten eine feine Forellenrute , denke mal sowas haste.:q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Maren1989 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ihr seid doch alles Spammer 

Wenn man nicht mindestens jede Stunde hier reinschaut, darf man erstmal viel lesen, gefällt mir, weitermachen :vik:

Wären an einen Boardietreffen interessiert, soweit es in den Terminplan passt. 

Ja natürlich gibt es auch Männer mit Anstand, wäre ja auch schlimm wenn nicht.

Hachja, allen noch einen schönen Abend, 

bis neulich, 

Maren


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wollte jetzt eigentlich raus, aber was hier los ist eine Paarung zwischen Wahnsinn und Schwachsinn.Ein Boot 3,2m ,3 Kinder an Bord schätze so der erste 14 Jahre der 2. ca. 12 und vorne ein 6 Jähriger mit einem Licht dagegen hat ne Kerze 5000Watt.dann noch weitere 10 Boote ohne Licht.
Wenn ich an der Schnellstrecke angeballert komme fahre ich die übern Haufen.Es fehlte nur noch das einer mit ner Lumatra schleppt.Das ist es mir nicht wert, nehme mir jetzt ein Bier und gehe Morgen früh raus falls ich es nicht verschlafe.
So noch Petri an alle.


----------



## Udo561 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen,
ja , kenne ich Torsten , aber nicht nur die Kids sind so leichtsinnig ,  hätte die Tage auch beinahe einen Kahn mit zwei Anglern über den Haufen  gefahren , die waren komplett ohne Licht auf der Maas am ankern #q#q#q
Hatten aber beide lautstark gerufen als sie mich gesehen oder gehört hatten :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen,
gerade auch mal wieder zurück vom Wasser.
Habe heute meinen größten Karpfen bisher gefangen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## SaIz (22. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Sehr schöner Fisch Udo
Wie schwer und wie groß ist der?


----------



## Udo561 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SaIz schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Fisch Udo
> Wie schwer und wie groß ist der?



Hi,
von mir gibt es hier im Forum keine Gewichtsangaben 
Zu viele Zweifler , Besserwisser und selbsternannte Profis hier die an Hand von Bilder die Gewichte bis aufs Gramm genau schätzen können 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Jogibär (22. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Wir wollen  eh demnächst ein kleines Boardtreffen in Roermond veranstalten, ...


Hallo criss, 
gibt es da schon was konkretes? Ich würde mich dann vielleicht auch gern anschließen. Wenn ich das zeitmäßig hinkriege...

Gruß Rolf


----------



## ZanderSven (22. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

komme gerade von der maas vom nachtangeln.... bisse waren da nur war ich entweder zu blöd die zu verwerten oder es waren diese doofen krabben :-(


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> von mir gibt es hier im Forum keine Gewichtsangaben
> Zu viele Zweifler , Besserwisser und selbsternannte Profis hier die an Hand von Bilder die Gewichte bis aufs Gramm genau schätzen können
> Gruß Udo


 Hallo Udo
Schöner Fisch Petri von mir.
Habe heute morgen verschlafen war gestern zu lang auf.
Gehe aber heute Abend los,Jonas und Helgen sind mit von der Partie.Wird ne heiße Nacht.


----------



## Udo561 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Torsten ,
dann wünsche ich euch mal viel Erfolg ,es sollte etwas laufen #6
War die Nacht auch nochmal kurz draußen , konnte nicht pennen und bin dann ne Stunde angeln gewesen :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Brasse10 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Kennt jemand von euch eun Guten Campingplatz wo ich 3 Wohnwagen mieten kann ??


Können auch Blockhäuser oder so sein !!


----------



## SaIz (22. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich hab ein großes problem.
Hab mir gestern Maden gekauft für morgen und haber gerade festgestellt das diese alle TOT sind 
Habt ihr ne idee was ich jetzt machen könnte?


----------



## ZanderSven (22. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

morgen neue holen???aber wie kommst du darauf das die alle tot sind?


----------



## jogibaer1996 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin zusammen,
bin wieder am start und freue mich auf die Tour mit Helgen und Torsten... das wird bestimmt wieder lustig.
Petri zu deinem schönen Karpfen Udo!

Meine Güte... habt ihr in die Tasten gehauen.... Sind ja ein paar Seiten dazu gekommen, seid dem ich das letze mal drin war...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Jonas ,
da haste ja jetzt so einiges zu lesen :q
Dann will ich morgen aber Bilder von deinen Zandern sehen #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SaIz schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern Maden gekauft für morgen und haber gerade festgestellt das diese alle TOT sind
> Habt ihr ne idee was ich jetzt machen könnte?



Hi,
wiederbeleben 
Mund zu Mund Beatmung :q
Wo haste die denn liegen gehabt ?
In ne Plastiktüte ? 
Oder im eiskalten Kühlschrank ?
Leg die einfach mal raus , laß Luft dran , die bewegen sich schon wieder.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Maren1989 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Udo: Glückwunsch zum Megakarpfen , schönes Tier!

An die Anderen: Viel Spaß beim Angeln und Petri Heil.


----------



## Udo561 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Maren1989 schrieb:


> @ Udo: Glückwunsch zum Megakarpfen , schönes Tier!



Danke ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## SaIz (22. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZanderSven schrieb:


> morgen neue holen???aber wie kommst du darauf das die alle tot sind?


die waren irrgentwie bischen feucht und haben sich nicht bewegt.



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wiederbeleben
> Mund zu Mund Beatmung :q



Klaa doch  wenn ich mal das maul von den viecher finden würde 

Ich hatte die im Kühlschrank bei 6° C (die Verkäuferin hat mir das gesagt das es die beste Temperatur ist)
Aber mittlerweile Leben die wieder  hab die einfach stehen lassen und hab dan ca. 30min später wieder rein gegcukt und die haben sich bewergt.
da ist mir ein stein vom Herzen gefallen ich dachte schon ich muss morgen ohne Maden angeln.


----------



## silviomopp (22. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich war jetzt einige Jahre nicht in Roermond und an der Maas , fängt man denn noch so gut wie vor 5-6 jahren ? Ich hab da immer gut Zander u. Barsche gefangen ...


----------



## Udo561 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
sag ich doch , hatte schon oft leblose Maden , das passiert wenn sie zu kalt gelagert werden oder zu wenig Luft bekommen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Maren1989 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SaIz schrieb:


> Klaa doch  wenn ich mal das maul von den viecher finden würde
> 
> Ich hatte die im Kühlschrank bei 6° C (die Verkäuferin hat mir das gesagt das es die beste Temperatur ist)
> Aber mittlerweile Leben die wieder  hab die einfach stehen lassen und hab dan ca. 30min später wieder rein gegcukt und die haben sich bewergt.
> da ist mir ein stein vom Herzen gefallen ich dachte schon ich muss morgen ohne Maden angeln.



Da hast Du ja Glück gehabt. Das "Maul" ist an der Seite, wo die Made spitz zuläuft. Also nicht dort, wo die dunklen Punkte sind. Das ist das Hinterteil 

Viel Spaß für Morgen


Hätte jemand Lust in der nächsten Woche mit uns, meinem Freund und mir, angeln zu gehen? Sind wohl beide Anfänger 

Ich weiß noch nichtmal, ob unsere Ausrüstung ausreichend ist. Sind zwei Ruten á 2.7m mit einem Wurfgewicht von 10-30gr und 10-50gr. Die Rollen haben eine Mono-Schnur mit 0.22mm Durchmesser drauf und sind circa 150m lang. 

Zubehör ist auf Forellensee ausgelegt (Sbiros, Wasserkugeln, leichte Posen) + einige Blinker. 

Am besten dort, wo eine Wochenkarte vorerst genügt.
Wer opfert sich für uns beide auf? Auto + Navigationssystem sind vorhanden 


Einen entspannten Sonntag Abend, 

Maren


----------



## ZanderSven (22. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hey udo,
petri zu dem schönen karpfen.
wie sieht es im mom mit dem wetter bei euch aus und wie solls morgen werden?????


----------



## Udo561 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
es regnet alle Stunde mal.
Für morgen sieht die Vorhersage auch nicht besser aus.
Bis 23 Grad aber Schauer.
Hält mich aber nicht davon ab angeln zu gehen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## SaIz (22. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Maren1989 schrieb:


> Da hast Du ja Glück gehabt. Das "Maul" ist an der Seite, wo die Made spitz zuläuft. Also nicht dort, wo die dunklen Punkte sind. Das ist das Hinterteil
> 
> Viel Spaß für Morgen



ok danke für die aufklärung  werd es mir merken 

Und viel Erfolg bei deiner Suche  

Gruß,
andy


----------



## micha1581 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin moin,
ich bin gerade zurück von der Angeltour mit Torsten, Helgen und Jonas.
war wieder mal super und wir hatten eine Menge spaß.

@Torsten, Helgen, Jonas
...Danke für diesen klasse Angeltag. Ihr seit die Besten!#6

vg micha


----------



## jogibaer1996 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

selber moin moin... bin eben zurück und hab grade noch kurz gefrühstückt. War echt eine tolle Tour! Schade, dass jetzt erstmal Pause damit ist...

So und jetzt ab in die Heia...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Jogibär (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja, Mahlzeit. ich denk ich seh nicht richtig. Hier passiert ja gar nix heute. Seid ihr alle noch am schlafen...? Außer mir war doch der ganze Threat unterwegs am Wochenende:c....wo sind die Bilder, Berichte usw.?

Ich will Fische sehn!!:vik:

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## QWERTZ (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Jung, 

ich poste ja schon länger keine Fänge mehr hier im Forum. 
Aber diesen schönen Barsch von Sonntag möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten. |supergri

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Jogibär (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Na also, geht doch...#6

Schöner Fisch. Petri Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Marcel,
endlich mal wieder ein gescheiter Barsch , Glückwunsch.
Nach unzähligen kleineren hatte ich die Tage auch mal wieder zwei ü 30 fangen können , beide auf kleinen 16 Gramm Blinker.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Heute ist an angeln nicht zu denken , wir haben hier am Leukermeer ein Unwetter.
Starker Regen und Sturm dazu.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Wohlstandskind (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

sieht in roermond nicht anders aus 
regen und wind ohne ende


----------



## Criss81 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Knaller Barsch, Petri dazu und Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Schaut auch nach ner netten Strecke aus im Hintergrund.

Grüße


----------



## Udo561 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
super , jetzt kommt die Sonne raus und wir haben einen strahlendblauen Himmel , fragt sich nur wie lange :q
Würde gerne gleich mit dem Boot raus , aber so schnell wie das Wetter wechselt werde ich mich wohl an den Vereinsteich setzten und karpfen angeln.
Aber jetzt erst mal frühstücken :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Jogibär (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt erst mal frühstücken :q



Alle Achtung...halb 2 frühstücken....Rentner müßte man sein:q

Hoffentlich fliegt dir der Schirm nicht weg...Hier in aachen pustet und schüttet es auch ganz schön...


----------



## Udo561 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Jogibär schrieb:


> Alle Achtung...halb 2 frühstücken....Rentner müßte man sein:q



Ich war heute früh auch schon in Deutschland 
Da blieb keine Zeit und da wir sehr gerne ausgiebig frühstücken mussten wir unser Frühstück etwas verschieben |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## wrasor (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo zusammen,

ich weiß nicht ob das folgende hier hin gehört oder nicht (wenn nicht dann tut es mir leid).

also, ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen den Maas-Schein geholt und war bisher 2 mal da gewesen und zumindest 2-3 kleine Barsche gehabt) ich bin vollkommen begeistert von den riesigen Wasserflächen aber auch vollkommen überfordert wo ich hin soll
beim letzten mal war ich in der ecke vom See Osen und in der nähe an einer Schleuse.

Nun aber mal genug davon und zurück zum eigentlichen Thema 
wollte fragen ob jemand vielleicht Lust/Zeit hat am WE (oder auch diese Woche unter der Woche) zusammen an der Maas zu angeln und mit mir (und ggf. meinen Kumpel) mal ein wenig zusammen zu angeln und uns Tipps/Stellen zeigen mag 

Zu mir: Ich bin 19 Jahre alt und Schüler (abi) und ein recht netter und umgänglicher Mensch (zumindest sagt keiner das gegenteil)
(Falls mein Kumpel mitkommt zu ihm: Er ist 20 und ebenfalls en umgänglicher Mensch)

das wars dann erst mal

LG wrasor


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey wo wolltet ihr den angeln ? Also an der Maas is mir kla aber wo genau in Roermond? Falls ja kann ich dir was per PN schreiben.


----------



## wrasor (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Puh, ne Genaue Stelle haben wir nicht festgemacht sollte aber in dem Gebiet von dem See Osen liegen (10 km umgebung ist natürlich ok solang man mal was fängt)
falls de ne schöne ecke kennst kannst du dir mir natürlich gern schreiben oder auch mitkommen


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Den See osen kenne ich nicht, daher weis ich jetzt nicht genau wo ihr angeln möchtet? Ich kein euch nur in dem Gebiet Roermond weiterhelfen. Wenn ihr in Roermond angeln wollt, dann können wir gerne auch mal zsm losziehn


----------



## wrasor (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ja das ist in der Ecke von Roermond (Nahe der Ortschaft Linne)


----------



## QWERTZ (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Spinnangler:
Er meint Roermond.....hier ist Osen und da gibts auch Schleusen.

51.173755,5.921624

Welchen See er meint, kann ich Dir aber auch grad nicht sagen... :q

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ahhhh in linne kenn ich mich dosch schon was aus xD Hast du icq ?


----------



## helgen (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Maas-Angeler waren mal wieder 28 Std draußen wo es Regen und Sturm gab ohne Ende und wir haben ein neuen Kollegen getroffen nämlich den Zecken-Paul der war zwei Wochen draußen und hat uns erzählt wo er über all die Zecken hatte. Ich bin vor lachen mehr mals vom Stuhl gefallen man der hats drauf. Es gibt da eine Brücke an den Pfeilern liegen Tretminen von ZK Also vorsicht. Na ja Fische hatten wir auch ein Hechtlein, ein Barsch und ein Zander der noch einer werden möchte. #h#h
LG Helgen von der Maas


----------



## jogibaer1996 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

 du sprichst in insiderrätzeln 
War echt lustig 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## micha1581 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

jaja, der Zecken-kalle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
der war der Hammer!!!!!!!!!!!!

|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jogi hast du wenigstens den 65cm Hecht gefangen oder den 25cm Barsch?


----------



## ZanderSven (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> es regnet alle Stunde mal.
> Für morgen sieht die Vorhersage auch nicht besser aus.
> Bis 23 Grad aber Schauer.
> ...


danke für die info ;-) werde mich jetzt auch nach gennep aufmachen an die oude maas ^^ mal gucken was die hechte und zander sagen


----------



## theundertaker (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So...ich bin auch wieder zurück...

Konnte am Samstag nen schönen dicken Karpfen bei der "Wanderung" beobachten...danach biss ein dicker Hecht auf meinen Barsch, der noch an der Angel hing...der war halt schneller  Außerdem konnte ich nen 67er Zander verhaften beim DropShotten mit zwei Dendros am Haken :vik:

Viele Barsche waren auch dabei...meine Freundin konnte gestern nen 31 cm Barsch fangen, meiner war leider nur 30  n paar um die 25-28 cm sind vom Haken geflüchtet...

Heute konnten wir nen ca. 30er landen, der tiefe Bisswunden hatte...wurde natürlich direkt released, damit der Trottel noch ne Chance hat, den dicken Hechten und Zandern auszuweichen :q:q

N 27er und n 26er war heute auch noch dabei und paar kleinere...Barsche sind momentan ohne Ende da...

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## jogibaer1996 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin,
ne, ich konnte leider keinen Fisch auf mein Konto verbuchen. Aber ein Barsch von knapp 30 cm und ziemlich fett ist mir einen Meter vor dem Ufer abgeflitscht.

Petri Thomas.
Aber bitte entscheide dich mal, entweder Bild ohne geschwärztes Gesicht oder gar keins... langsam nervt das... nicht böse geeint... aber es ist so


----------



## helgen (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> moin,
> ne, ich konnte leider keinen Fisch auf mein Konto verbuchen. Aber ein Barsch von knapp 30 cm und ziemlich fett ist mir einen Meter vor dem Ufer abgeflitscht.
> 
> Petri Thomas.
> Aber bitte entscheide dich mal, entweder Bild ohne geschwärztes Gesicht oder gar keins... langsam nervt das... nicht böse geeint... aber es ist so


 jogibaer1996 habe auch Angst vor dem Schwarzen Mann#h


----------



## Udo561 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Glückwunsch Thomas, 
aber zieh dir in Zukunft doch ne Maske über , ist viel cooler :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Also Micha,Helgen und Jonas ich verstehe irgendwas nicht,ich dachte das er Zecken -Paul heißt,naja vielleicht sind die zwei noch zusammen.War ein sehr schöner Abend nochmal danke an alle.


----------



## Udo561 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> ch dachte das er Zecken -Paul heißt,naja vielleicht sind die zwei noch zusammen.



Wer ? Die Zecken und Paul :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Petri Thomas.
> Aber bitte entscheide dich mal, entweder Bild ohne geschwärztes Gesicht oder gar keins... langsam nervt das... nicht böse geeint... aber es ist so



Ich habe dich nicht darum gebeten, dir das Bild anzugucken, wenns dir nicht passt...und wenn du's tust, dann achte doch auf den Fisch...ich glaube nicht, dass ich mich unbedingt veröffentlichen muss! |uhoh: Auch nicht böse gemeint, aber es war halt mal wieder ein echt unnötiger Kommentar...


----------



## krauthi (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

haste angst davor das dich die holländer am wasser wieder erkennen ???|kopfkrat


----------



## theundertaker (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nee?? #c

Die Fische, die ich mitnehmen möchte, versorge ich auch vor den Holländern und komischerweise hat da keiner Probleme mit...


----------



## krauthi (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

war mir klar das du so antwortest
wie schon mal erwähnt  es geben auch ungeschrieben gesetze    das können einige jungs oben aus wessem bestätigen  da ihnen die reifen platt gestochen worden sind   mit einem zettel unter  der scheibe     wo draus stand   erwischen wir dich noch mal beim abschlagen  von zandern   .......


----------



## theundertaker (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ist schon gut, dass ich fast immer am Auto bin XD

Kann gut sein, ist mir aber noch nicht untergekommen und es gibt auch normale Holländer...

Ich nehme das Bild jetzt hier wieder raus...wird ja sonst nur wieder alles totdiskutiert, was wir vor 100 Seiten schon mal hatten...

Gruß

P.S.: Ich habs nochmal versucht, mich hier im Thread zu beteiligen...ich ziehe mich jetzt aber zurück...ich hab keinen Bock mehr...ist mir echt zu #c#d hier...ich kenne ja meine Pappenheimer, mit denen ich immer zum Angeln losziehe und das reicht mir vollkommen...ich bin auf Besserwissersprüche und all dieses Palaver nicht angewiesen. Und dass ist jetzt nicht nur auf dich bezogen, Krauthi.

Ich wünsche euch noch viel Spaß hier...ich werd meine Fänge ab jetzt wieder geheim halten und einfach angeln gehen...


----------



## köfi01 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Richtig Thomas !!!#h


----------



## Maren1989 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ theundertaker: Es war trotzdem ein schöner Fisch


----------



## koenig100 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*bin ich mal 2 tage nicht da, geht wieder alles drunter und drüber hier !!!! |uhoh:  dachte du hättest alles im griff hier udo....!!! *:q
*
@ torsten, bin ab morgen vormittag am see, wenn magst bzw. zeit hast, schau einfach mal vorbei !! 

gr. many
*


----------



## koenig100 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> Petri Thomas.
> Aber bitte entscheide dich mal, entweder Bild ohne geschwärztes Gesicht oder gar keins... langsam nervt das... nicht böse geeint... aber es ist so



*hör jogi, von öcher zu öcher, ob sich jemand nicht öffentlich hier oder sonst wo in einem forum zeigen möchte, sollte jedem selbst überlassen sein und vor allem sollte man das respektieren !!! frage mich, wenn es nicht böse gemeint ist,  warum es dann nervt....!!?? |rolleyes

gr. many
*


----------



## Udo561 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Maren1989 schrieb:


> @ theundertaker: Es war trotzdem ein schöner Fisch



Hi,
die Betonung liegt auf "war" :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> * geht wieder alles drunter und drüber hier !!!! |uhoh:  dachte du hättest alles im griff hier udo....!!! *:q*
> gr. many
> *



Morgen ,
ach Many , mir soll das hier alles sowas von egal sein , ist eben ein Forum , da gehts immer drunter und drüber |supergri
Ich bin jetzt auch erst mal am Wasser ,
bis später mal ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*jo jo udo , werd auch erstmal lecker frühstücken und nach roermond fahren. vielleicht läßt sich torsten ja mal blicken...!! mal sehen was die stachelritter heute für ne meinung  haben !!  
gr.many
*


----------



## QWERTZ (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Nee?? #c
> 
> Die Fische, die ich mitnehmen möchte, versorge ich auch vor den Holländern und komischerweise hat da keiner Probleme mit...




Hi Thomas,

da sehe ich auch keine Probleme. Ich werde sogar oft von Holländern angesprochen, warum ich die Fische denn zurücksetze! Natürllich gibt es die von Krauthi beschriebenen Personen sicher auch, aber das ist ganz bestimmt nicht die Mehrheit. 

Allerdings hättest Du eigentlich wissen müssen, wie das Bild hier aufgenommen und kommentiert wird. Du hast es ja auch vorhergesagt. 

Sind halt immer die gleichen Leute, die nur auf die Gelegenheit warten, wieder einen raus zu hauen. 


Gruß
Marcel


----------



## jogibaer1996 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ich habe dich nicht darum gebeten, dir das Bild anzugucken, wenns dir nicht passt...und wenn du's tust, dann achte doch auf den Fisch...ich glaube nicht, dass ich mich unbedingt veröffentlichen muss! |uhoh: Auch nicht böse gemeint, aber es war halt mal wieder ein echt unnötiger Kommentar...


 
gern geschehen :vik:


----------



## Udo561 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Ich werde sogar oft von Holländern angesprochen, warum ich die Fische denn zurücksetze!
> Gruß
> Marcel



Hi,
mal im Ernst , das hat mir noch nie ein Holländer gesagt.
Ich sehe nur immer Daumen hoch wenn gerade ein Boot mit Angeln an mir vorbei fährt und die sehen wenn ich meine Fische zurück setze.
Bei uns am Vereinsgewässer müssen sogar alle gefangenen Fische zurück gestzt werden.

Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> mal im Ernst , das hat mir noch nie ein Holländer gesagt.
> Ich sehe nur immer Daumen hoch wenn gerade ein Boot mit Angeln an mir vorbei fährt und die sehen wenn ich meine Fische zurück setze.
> Bei uns am Vereinsgewässer müssen sogar alle gefangenen Fische zurück gestzt werden.
> ...




Hi Udo,

ich spreche auch nicht von Vereinsgewässern. Und auch nicht von anderen Anglern. Ich fische meist in abgelegenen Bereichen, wo nicht so viel los ist. Wenn dann sieht man Spaziergänger etc.

Und es ist schon oft vorgekommen, dass man gefragt wird warum ein Fisch released wird. Oder auch die typische Frage:
Na, Abendessen schon zusammen? 
Antwort: Nein, die FIsche setze ich zurück. 
Dann kommt meist nix mehr oder sogar unverständnis, warum man dann überhaupt angeln geht. #c

Diese Diskussion sollte jetzt auch gar nicht ausarten, aber Krauthis ansatz halte ich für sehr schwammig. Es begegnen Dir mehr Leute die einen Zander essen würden, als Angler die Ihn zurücksetzen würden. Natürlich nicht wenn Du mit 10 Angelbooten auf einem See bist! Oder am Vereinsgewässer mit anderen Mitgliedern sitzt.

Diese verallgemeinerung "die Holländer" sehen das nicht gerne. Es gibt ungeschriebene Gesetze. bla bla..
Das gilt zu 99% doch nur unter Anglern! Zumindest nach meinen Erfahrungen.
Und von beschädigten Autos etc. hab ich auch noch nichts gehört oder mitbekommen.

Klar, ich würde Dir auch nen Daumen zeigen, wenn ich als Angler sehen würde, wie Du nen kapitalen Zander released. 
Aber ich würde Dich auch nicht "anmachen", wenn Du Ihn verwerten würdest. Muss schließlich jeder selbst wissen wie er es handhabt. Das Thema kann man aber ewig diskutieren, da es um die eigene Meinung und Einstellung geht. 

Ich setze wirklich alle Fische zurück. Evtl. nehme ich im Jahr zwei Barsche mit, die so dumm geschluckt haben, dass sie nicht unverletzt releadsed werden können. Das wars!

Dennoch schreibe ich z.B. dem Thomas doch nicht vor, was er mitnehmen kann/darf oder auch nicht wenn er mit mir unterwegs ist. Und schon gar nicht, solange er sich an die bestehenden "geschriebenen Gesetze" hält! Und das tut er!


Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Marcel,
mir soll das eh alles egal sein solange man sich an die Gesetze hält. Allerdings provoziert Thomas auch mit seinen Bildern.
Vor einiger Zeit hatte er sich auch schon einige Kommentare anhören müssen weil er einen Zander in der Küche fotografierte.
Dann würde ich das doch in Zukunft unterlassen und gut ist es.

Aber hier in NL ist es wirklich so das man keine Fische entnehmen sollte , ich habe bisher nur ganz selten einen angelnden Niederländer gesehen der seinen Fang auch mitgenommen hat.
In jeder Broschüre die hier an ausländische Angler ausgegeben wird steht das es gerne gesehen wird wenn man die gefangenen Fisch zurück setzt.

Es ist ja kein "Muss", zwei Zander darf man pro Tag ja entnehmen.
Aber ich angele schon 30 Jahre in NL und glaub mir , von Jahr zu Jahr werden es weniger Fische.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Jogibär (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Hi Udo,
> 
> ich spreche auch nicht von Vereinsgewässern. und auch nicht von anderen Anglern. Ich fische meist in abgelegenen Bereichen, wo nicht so viel los ist. Wenn dann sieht man Spaziergänger etc.
> 
> ...



#6#6#6

Ich finde das sollte dann auch das Schlusswort sein. Ich dachte diese Sch...diskussionen wären hier endlich vorbei. Nur deshalb bin ich nach längerer Abstinenz überhaupt zurückgekommen. Hab mich wohl geirrt. Schade


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jung und Mädels chillt mal ;-) Was machen die Räuber im Raum Roermond? Letztes Wochenende ging nichts großes halt die üblichen kleinen Barsche und so Schniepel-Zander.................................... Ich will nochmal einen Wels der meine Rute bis zum Handstück biegt und mir einen mega drill bietet, sodass ich danach armschmerzen habe xD


----------



## QWERTZ (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Jogibär schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> 
> Ich finde das sollte dann auch das Schlusswort sein. Ich dachte diese Sch...diskussionen wären hier endlich vorbei. Nur deshalb bin ich nach längerer Abstinenz überhaupt zurückgekommen. Hab mich wohl geirrt. Schade





Ja, so sehe ich das auch., Die Diskussion haben wir hier im AB zur genüge geführt. Und ein Ziel gibt es dabei ja gar nicht. 

Lasst uns lieber wieder übers Angeln in NL schreiben und Fangbilder bleiben auf der DigiCam. #6

Udo selbst, macht es ja auch nicht anders. Er posted ja auch keine Fänge mehr. Aus gutem Grund. Und Thomas ist nach diesem letzten Versuch jetzt auch "geheilt" und wird nix mehr posten, denke ich zumindest.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Jung und Mädels chillt mal ;-) Was machen die Räuber im Raum Roermond? Letztes Wochenende ging nichts großes halt die üblichen kleinen Barsche und so Schniepel-Zander.................................... Ich will nochmal einen Wels der meine Rute bis zum Handstück biegt und mir einen mega drill bietet, sodass ich danach armschmerzen habe xD





Also ich fand die letzten Wochenenden Top! #6
Aber nen anständigen Wels, da hätte ich auch nichts gegen! :q

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Den hatte ich ja schon, aber er hat mir Lust auf mehr gemacht, oder eher gesagt die Welse haben mir Lust auf mehr gemacht.


----------



## QWERTZ (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Marcel,
> mir soll das eh alles egal sein solange man sich an die Gesetze hält. Allerdings provoziert Thomas auch mit seinen Bildern.
> Vor einiger Zeit hatte er sich auch schon einige Kommentare anhören müssen weil er einen Zander in der Küche fotografierte.
> Dann würde ich das doch in Zukunft unterlassen und gut ist es.
> ...




Hey Udo,

die Problematik mit den Beständen ist mir bekannt, einer der Gründe warum ich alles zurück setze. 
Auch finde ich die Vorgehensweise der Hölländer einsame Spitze.(siehe Hecht) Da sollten sich die Deutschen mal eine Scheibe von abschneiden, statt alles maßige was an den Haken geht kaputt zu hauen. Und im Gegenzug Besatzmaßnahmen einzuleiten. #q

Wie gesagt, Thomas hat ja beim Posten des Bildes schon geschrieben, dass er diese Diskussion befürchtet. Denke er wird es jetzt auch unterlassen solche Bilder einzustellen.

Dennoch ist es irgendwie schade, dass man in einem öffentlichen Forum solche Bilder nicht posten kann, ohne damit anzustoßen. Aber so ist es numal. 

Absichtlich provozieren will er damit garantiert nicht. Er freut sich halt über solche Fänge, würde ich auch. Und daher verstehe ich, dass er seinen Fang auch präsentieren will. 
Aber das es so nicht geht haben wir jetzt wieder gesehen und sollten in der Zukunft anders agieren.

Gruß
Marcel


EDIT:

Übrigens habe ich am Samstag noch einen Holländer "erwischt" der einen ca. 80er Hecht abgeschlagen hat. An einem Kanal, wo er definitiv zu 100% geschützt ist. Soviel zu "den Holländern"..


----------



## QWERTZ (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Den hatte ich ja schon, aber er hat mir Lust auf mehr gemacht, oder eher gesagt die Welse haben mir Lust auf mehr gemacht.





Das glaub ich Dir! Vor allem am leichten Gerät machen die Jung bestimmt richtig Spaß, oder? :k


Gruß
Marcel


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja einen 1,60m Wels an einer 35WG Baitcaster das war geil xD oder vor ein paa Jahren ein 1,25m Wels an einer 30Wg Rute habe nen Drillvideo, da sieht man wie die Rute sich biegt. Dieses Jahr habe ich erst 3 Welse einen ungefähr 80+ habe ich nicht gemessen sondern direckt im Wasser abgehakt dann einen von genau einem Meter und den 1,60m Alles an der 35g Baitcaster xD Das macht Laune


----------



## QWERTZ (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ja einen 1,60m Wels an einer 35WG Baitcaster das war geil xD oder vor ein paa Jahren ein 1,25m Wels an einer 30Wg Rute habe nen Drillvideo, da sieht man wie die Rute sich biegt. Dieses Jahr habe ich erst 3 Welse einen ungefähr 80+ habe ich nicht gemessen sondern direckt im Wasser abgehakt dann einen von genau einem Meter und den 1,60m Alles an der 35g Baitcaster xD Das macht Laune




Oh ja, das Glaub ich Dir. 
Komisch, ich hab noch keinen Wels als Beifang gehabt. Bin aber auch selten nachts bzw. ganz früh morgens oder spät Abends unterwegs.

Zudem angelst Du vom Boot aus oder?
Dann kannst Du schön die tiefen Stellen suchen und auch finden!


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jetzt werden zwar hier ein paa was bemängeln, aber ich steh dazu xD

Ja ich angeln vom Boot aus mit 20cm Wobbler und Swimmbaits. Wenn ich Lust und Laune habe mache ich sie mit meinem Holz wach ;-)


Jungs es dauert eh nicht mehr lange bis er frei gegeben ist. NEIN ICH HABE ALLE WIEDER RELEASED. Auch wenn er frei gegeben ist entnehme ich keinen Wels. Aber ich hoffe er bleibt geschütz, sonnst kommen welche auf die Idee ihre Monatgen übers Ufer zu spannen.


----------



## QWERTZ (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Jetzt werden zwar hier ein paa was bemängeln, aber ich steh dazu xD
> 
> Ja ich angeln vom Boot aus mit 20cm Wobbler und Swimmbaits. Wenn ich Lust und Laune habe mache ich sie mit meinem Holz wach ;-)
> 
> ...




Naja, ich weiß nicht wie viel die Welse tatsächlich an Fisch wegfressen. Wenn es wirklich so viele gibt, wie man immer wieder hört, sollten diese tatsächlich zeitnah freigegeben werden. 

Dann sollte man sie auch entnehmen, um den Bestand zu regulieren. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## helgen (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



krauthi schrieb:


> war mir klar das du so antwortest
> wie schon mal erwähnt es geben auch ungeschrieben gesetze das können einige jungs oben aus wessem bestätigen da ihnen die reifen platt gestochen worden sind mit einem zettel unter der scheibe wo draus stand erwischen wir dich noch mal beim abschlagen von zandern .......


Kehr doch erst mal vor Deiner Tür oder Forum bevor Du hier einige Leute gute Ratschläge gibst und was schliderst Du mit Reifen kaputt stechen usw.mir ist nicht bekannt das hier im Forum von den Maasanglern so was gepostete wurde#d
PS waren Die Zettel denn auf Deutsch oder Niederländisch#d
Haste denn auch dafür Beweise! Wann und wo war das denn mit den Reifen?
Das ist schon ein Hammer das Du hier Leuten (Reifen zerstechen) egal welche Nationalität so was unterstellst!!!
Willst Du hier vieleicht was an Zetteln????


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Meine Fre...... Ich dachte die Diskusion wäre beendet. Könnt ihr nicht einmal sachlich bleiben?


----------



## ZanderSven (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

soo wieder zurück von der oude maas und gwonnen habe ich jede menge erfahreung^^ es wollten noch nicht mal die köderfische beissen die ein halben meter vor unseren füssen waren...naja wenigstens war es trocken und heute morgen sehr sonnig :-D


----------



## Udo561 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
auch wieder zurück vom Wasser , war gerade auch mal für 2 Stunden mit dem Boot unterwegs.
Zander mögen wohl windiges Wetter und wieder meine alten guten Gummifische  
Ich muss die nächsten beiden Tage noch so viel wie möglich Angeln , Donnerstag bekommen wir Besuch , da kann ich mich nicht so einfach für ein paar Stunden zum angeln verabschieden :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## krauthi (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



helgen schrieb:


> Kehr doch erst mal vor Deiner Tür oder Forum bevor Du hier einige Leute gute Ratschläge gibst und was schliderst Du mit Reifen kaputt stechen usw.mir ist nicht bekannt das hier im Forum von den Maasanglern so was gepostete wurde#d
> PS waren Die Zettel denn auf Deutsch oder Niederländisch#d
> Haste denn auch dafür Beweise! Wann und wo war das denn mit den Reifen?
> Das ist schon ein Hammer das Du hier Leuten (Reifen zerstechen) egal welche Nationalität so was unterstellst!!!
> Willst Du hier vieleicht was an Zetteln????


beweisen muss ich dir garnichts  aber du könntest ja mal in dem laden nachfragen wo du ja hausverbot hast  und die jungs  hängen bestimmt nicht hier im laberboard
und auf dein Niveau  lass ich mich nicht herrab   #h


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ganz ehrlich wie kann man im Angelladen Hausverbot kriegen?. Wenns hier um Roermond geht, dann fallen mir nur 2 ein. Hengel sport Cetrale Limburg und Eurotackle. Welcher is es denn xD


----------



## Donnerbalken (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dat hab isch misch auch grad gefragt ey. Da muss maann echt krassen schiss gemacht haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wenn hier nicht augenblicklich ne ganze Menge Leute zu einem vernünftigen Ton zurückfinden, gibts hier eine Menge Verwarnungen und Sperrungen.

Hab grade eh schlecht Laune und das würde mir grade recht kommen..

Dass da noch nix weiter von mir passiert ist, habt ihr euren guten  Forenmods hier zu verdanken...


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich von meiner Seite wäre bereit mich hier zurück zu ziehn, da ich eh schon eine Verwarnung hatte, denn allein wenn man seine Meinung sachlich schildert oder eine Frage stellt ist man hier wohl gefährdet eine Verwanung einzufangen, weil ein Mod schlechte Laune hat, wie hier gerade selbst geschildert wurden ist.

PS: Wenn ein Polizist schlechte Laune hat, kann er auch nicht einfach nach Lust und Laune jemanden festnehmen!


Ich versuche mich so gut wie möglich hier zurück zu ziehn, denn es ist eh nicht mehr das was es war.


----------



## goeddoek (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wie bereits mehrfach geschrieben - ist alles kostenlos und freiwillig hier #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



> Ich von meiner Seite wäre bereit mich hier zurück zu ziehn


Offtopic an:
Ich lösche Deinen Account gerne, kein Problem.
Eine Mail an 
Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerboard.de
mit Angabe von Löschungswunsch, Nickname und hier verwendeter Mailadresse zum verifizieren.

Denn eine Löschung kann nicht rückgängig gemacht werden und erneutes anmelden wird verhindert.

Nach Eingang der Mail werden wir schnellstmöglich alle mit dem Account verbundenen persönlichen Daten löschen. 

Beiträge etc. bleiben, wie bei der Registrierung von Dir anerkannt, erhalten

Offtopic aus


Und wer hier weiter meint Offtopic rumtoben zu müssen, muss dann auch die Konsequenzen tragen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nochmal letzte Warnung vor Verwarnungen/Sperrungen:
Der Titel des Threads:
*Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen* 

Haltet euch dran und macht eure persönlichen Animositäten privat unter euch aus und nutzt für das c+r - Gelaber die Threads, dies dazu gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ihr wollts ja echt nicht anders - nur schade, dass Georg online ist und alle verwarnen darf und ich nur zugucken..


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Oke ein muss ich los werden. Udo klasse Fotos, die passen gerade gut hier rein xD Damit ich sachlich bleibe hast du denn wenigstens etwas gefangen? Wieviel Grad hat das Wasser? Ohh ich sehe die sind schon was älter oder? Naja ich wünsche allen noch ein Petrie und berichtet was die Fische machen, denn ich werde nicht mehr so oft berichten


----------



## krauthi7 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

das wasser hatt ca 22 grad zurzeit ,
hoffe ich bekomme jetzt keine verwarnung


----------



## Brasse10 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



krauthi7 schrieb:


> das wasser hatt ca 22 grad zurzeit ,
> hoffe ich bekomme jetzt keine verwarnung




Muss man dich verstehen ???|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Udo561 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
Torsten warste heute mit dem Boot raus ?
Wie siehts denn mit eurem Treffen aus was geplant war ?
Ich hatte gerade eine Mail von Michael bekommen , er hatte wohl beim schleppen vom Boot aus einen Großbarsch erwischt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo vom Micha1581 ?


----------



## Udo561 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Udo vom Micha1581 ?


Hi,
ne , auch von einem anderm Michael , ein gesperrten User |supergri
Ist aber ein netter Kerl 
Der angelt auch aus Leidenschaft #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Achso......... Wie groß war denn der Barsch? Da diese Frage hier nicht hingehört guck mal bitte in deinem Postfach nach..


----------



## krauthi (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

das ist der Holländische Michael


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Torsten warste heute mit dem Boot raus ?
> Wie siehts denn mit eurem Treffen aus was geplant war ?
> Ich hatte gerade eine Mail von Michael bekommen , er hatte wohl beim schleppen vom Boot aus einen Großbarsch erwischt.
> Gruß Udo


 Hallo Udo wir wollen unbedingt noch zu dir kommen,kommen nur noch nicht auf einen Nenner wegen des Termins aber das klappt schon noch.Erstmal an alle schönen Gruß von Michael.Was ist denn jetzt hier los.Habe das Thema mit meinen Holländischen Freunden mal besprochen die wieder sagen das das Hauptproblem an der Maas der Wels ist.Bitte nochmals jeden Fang von einem Wels melden.


----------



## Udo561 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> .Bitte nochmals jeden Fang von einem Wels melden.



Hi Torsten ,
hatte ich ja vor Wochen schon geschrieben.
Es gibt Maasabschnitte da beissen Nachts mehr Welse als Zander beim angeln mit Köderfisch.
Ich hatte heute noch mit einem holländischen Maasangler gesprochen der immer auf Hecht schleppt , der fängt fast mehr Welse auf Wobbler beim schleppen als Hechte.
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr wollts ja echt nicht anders - nur schade, dass Georg online ist und alle verwarnen darf und ich nur zugucken..



*
tolle aussage !!! 
wenn du schon deine messer wetzen möchtest wie auf deinem profilbild,  dann mache dir bitte auch die mühe, die wenigen hier, die ihren  unqualifizierten mist vom stapel lassen, zu sondieren und nicht den  ganzen thread in frage zu stellen !!! gibt schließlich genügend leute hier, die auch ihren spaß an diesem haben !!
*


----------



## koenig100 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*hey udo, war wie gesagt heute am see und torsten ist sogar vorbeigekommen !!! netter und hilfsbereiter kerl 
hab sogar was gefangen, nen kleinen super schönen hecht, von 38cm...!! der gierhals hat meinen köfi am grund genommen und richtig geschluckt. mußte echt aufpassen, den haken sauber raus zu bekommen. aber er schwimmt wieder froh und munter :q
torsten hatte mir erzählt, mit der tour zu dir. gebe ihm meine handy.nr., falls es paßt komme ich mit, ansonsten komme ich dich alleine belästigen !! 
gr. many
*


----------



## Udo561 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
genau diese Hechte habe ich hier im Rudel rumschwimmen :q

Ich habe hier bei mir einen Abschnitt da beißen nur Hechte von 38-42 cm , habe es aber aufgegeben da zu versuchen etwas größeres an den Haken zu bekommen , keine Chance.
Und die kleinen will ich nicht unbedingt verangeln , die packen ja gieriger nach einem 12 cm Wobbler als die Großen und versuchen den Wobbler beim Biss schon zu verdauen :q

Es wäre super wenn du dich den anderen anschließen könntest , wird bestimmt lustig werden.
Wenn das nicht klappen sollte findet sich bestimmt ein anderer Termin.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich war heute früh für 2 Stunden mit dem Boot draußen , allerdings nur 
Schleppangeln mit Großködern.
Ich würde mal gerne etwas ganz großes an den Haken bekommen 
Leider bin ich ohne einen einzigen Biss zurück gekommen , aber egal .
Werde das in Zukunft weiter versuchen , auch wenn ich mit vielen Schneidertagen rechnen muss , aber irgend wann wird sich mal ein Großfisch an meinem Wobblern vergreifen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo,

ein guter Plan um an den Schniepeln vorbei zu fischen! #6
Was schleppst Du denn für Köder?
Und wo vermutest Du die großen Hechte?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Marcel,
Hechte fange ich ja reichlich , allerdings noch nie einen ü 1 meter Hecht und das obwohl ich schon 30 Jahre die Maas beangele.
Allerdings sind große Köder keine Garantie für große Fische , meinen 96 cm Hecht , der größte bisher, hat auf einen 8 cm Gummifisch gebissen.
Mein größter Zander , 98 cm , nahm sich ebenfalls einen 8 cm Gummi.
Und ich habe schon so einige Hechte und auch Zander  um die 60 cm gefangen die auf 12-15 cm Gummi gebissen hatten.

Ich versuche es jetzt mit größeren Wobblern und Gummifischen ab 15 cm.
Große Hechte habe ich schon rauben sehen , direkt am Ufer , da wars gerade mal 1 Meter tief , direkt über dem Kraut.
Aber genau so auf der Maas , an der Einfahrt zum Hafen .
Da war ein Hecht einem Schwarm Rotaugen hinterher , die hatten eine Größe von um die 15 cm.

Ich habe einen Kollegen hier der fängt beim Schleppangeln auf Hecht mit großen Wobblern regelmässig Welse.

Ich werde wohl einige Schneidertage in Kauf nehmen müssen , aber irgend wann wird wohl mal ein Großer zupacken.

Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo,

ja ich habe das ähnlich erlebt. Mein bislang größter Hecht, hat auch auf nen 11cm Minnow gebissen. Da steckt man nicht drin. 
Liegt auch an der Jahreszeit, zum Winter hin nehmen die Hechte große Köder auch wieder besser. Jetzt wo sie noch Brut jagen, fängst Du mit kleineren Ködern sicher auch mehr große Hechte. 

Zumindest kann man mit großen Ködern verhindern, die ganz kleinen zu verangeln. 

Hast Du es mal mit großen Swimbaits versucht?

Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg und drück Dir die Daumen für den Meterhecht!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

torsten, haste noch ein paar Köfis erwischt?
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *tolle aussage !!! *
> *wenn du schon deine messer wetzen möchtest wie auf deinem profilbild, dann mache dir bitte auch die mühe, die wenigen hier, die ihren unqualifizierten mist vom stapel lassen, zu sondieren und nicht den ganzen thread in frage zu stellen !!! gibt schließlich genügend leute hier, die auch ihren spaß an diesem haben !!*


 Bin ganz deiner Meinung,auch wenn nicht alles mit der Maas zu tun hat was wir schreiben,sollte der Spass nicht zu kurz kommen wenn er im Rahmen bleibt.Auch wenn manche Kommentare kritisch geschrieben sind gehört es sich nicht hier jemanden zu beleidigen oder gar zu bedrohen.
Habe gestern noch mit meinen Holländischen Angelfreunden gesprochen und als sie das mit dem Reifen plattmachen gelesen haben waren sie sehr sauer. Kein Holländer macht sowas wenn jemand einen Fisch mitnimmt das sollte ich hier klarstellen.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> torsten, haste noch ein paar Köfis erwischt?
> Grüße
> Jogi


 gehe jetzt los


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

so... verwarnung drin. fang ein paar...
Grüße


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> so... verwarnung drin. fang ein paar...
> Grüße


Das tut mir Leid,wo du ein User bist der mit seinen 14 Jahren immer ordentliche und Themengetreue Beiträge verfasst hast.
Durch solche User wie du einer bist lebt jedes Forum.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So jetzt wieder zum angeln.
Wünsche allen die heute rausgehen einen tollen Fang.
Wetter in Roermond Sonne mit ein paar Wolken, ca. 23 Grad Wasser klar 21,5 Grad Wasserstand normal.
ca. 12-15 Boote draußen und sehr wenig Angler vom Land.
Wind kommt aus Süd West Stärke 3-4.


----------



## Udo561 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
heute früh wars noch um einiges windiger und auch kalt , hat nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht vom Boot aus zu angeln , man bedenke wir haben noch August.
Werde jetzt auch ans Wasser , allerdings zum Vereinsgewässer , auf Karpfen und Schleien.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Maren1989 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Männers, was habt ihr denn hier gemacht :vik:

Allen einen erfolgreichen Angeltag.

Maren


----------



## koenig100 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Maren1989 schrieb:


> Männers, was habt ihr denn hier gemacht :vik:
> 
> Allen einen erfolgreichen Angeltag.
> 
> Maren


*
stimmt, und ich habe gedacht, nur frauen untereinander wären wie furien !!! :q
gr. many 
*


----------



## QWERTZ (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *
> stimmt, und ich habe gedacht, nur frauen untereinander wären wie furien !!! :q
> gr. many
> *




Stimmt, und die hätten auch nicht gejammert, dass ein toter Zander in der Küche ist.

Höchstens wer die Sauerei nach dem braten wieder weg macht!


----------



## koenig100 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*tja jungs, da kann ich nicht mitreden, gr.-kl. wobbler usw., da ich ja kein böötchen habe !! 
war gestern frühen abend noch am kanal drop-shot angeln.
bin noch am verzweifeln, irgendwas mach ich wohl verkehrt....!!! ab und an merke ich kurz nen biss, schlag an, und was ist, haben sie mir den tau.-oder mehlwurm bis zum haken abgebissen !!! #q
hab ne spinrute von barkley 2,70m, wg ca. 30g. hakengröße hatte ich anfangs noch wohl zu groß (1), habe es gestern mit 4 versucht. ergebniss s.o. !! |rolleyes
also wenn ich die fänge gegenüber den verlust von den würmern in prozenten rechnen muß, steht es im duell barsch gegen many 98:2 !! :q
gr. many
*


----------



## koenig100 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Stimmt, und die hätten auch nicht gejammert, dass ein toter Zander in der Küche ist.
> 
> Höchstens wer die Sauerei nach dem braten wieder weg macht!


*


grööööhl !!! :vik:
*


----------



## QWERTZ (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *tja jungs, da kann ich nicht mitreden, gr.-kl. wobbler usw., da ich ja kein böötchen habe !!
> war gestern frühen abend noch am kanal drop-shot angeln.
> bin noch am verzweifeln, irgendwas mach ich wohl verkehrt....!!! ab und an merke ich kurz nen biss, schlag an, und was ist, haben sie mir den tau.-oder mehlwurm bis zum haken abgebissen !!! #q
> hab ne spinrute von barkley 2,70m, wg ca. 30g. hakengröße hatte ich anfangs noch wohl zu groß (1), habe es gestern mit 4 versucht. ergebniss s.o. !! |rolleyes
> ...




Hy Many,

wie viel Blei nutzt Du bei der DS Montage?
Und wie knotest Du den Haken an?

Hatte das Problem zu Beginn auch! 
Liegt meiner Erfahrung nach nur an Kleinigkeiten...


Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Jogibär (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *tja jungs, da kann ich nicht mitreden, gr.-kl. wobbler usw., da ich ja kein böötchen habe !!
> war gestern frühen abend noch am kanal drop-shot angeln.
> bin noch am verzweifeln, irgendwas mach ich wohl verkehrt....!!! ab und an merke ich kurz nen biss, schlag an, und was ist, haben sie mir den tau.-oder mehlwurm bis zum haken abgebissen !!! #q
> hab ne spinrute von barkley 2,70m, wg ca. 30g. hakengröße hatte ich anfangs noch wohl zu groß (1), habe es gestern mit 4 versucht. ergebniss s.o. !! |rolleyes
> ...


Tja Many, ich hab das ja an dem Samstag mit Euch auch zum ersten Mal versucht....da must du verdammt schnell sein mit dem Anschlag. bei der kleinsten verdächtigen Bewegung ...zack. So hatte das abends bei mir funktioniert...aber ein paar hab ich immer noch verpaßt Da is dann halt der Wurm weg...:q


----------



## Jogibär (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Hy Many,
> 
> wie viel Blei nutzt Du bei der DS Montage?
> Und wie knotest Du den Haken an?
> ...



Hallo Marcel, 
lass uns DS-Anfänger an deinen Erfahrungen teilhaben. Ich habe mit 12 g Stabblei gefischt, Haken 4 an Palomarknoten, Vorfach 0,20 Fluocarbon, Köder 1/2 Tauwurm. Abstand zwischen Blei und Haken ca 40 cm
Gruß Rolf


----------



## koenig100 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Hy Many,
> 
> wie viel Blei nutzt Du bei der DS Montage?
> Und wie knotest Du den Haken an?
> ...


*

hey marcel,
hab nen rundblei 25g und knoten mache ich keinen, montier den haken zwischen 2 quetschhülsen, wobei der haken noch spiel hat. ansonsten hab ich noch stabbleie 26 + 35 g....

*


----------



## koenig100 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*achja, fluor carbon ist 0.30 stark, hab ich normal für zander auf grund... vielleicht zu stark ? |rolleyes*


----------



## QWERTZ (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Rolf,

vorweg muss ich sagen, dass ich es auch noch nicht so lange praktiziere und vor allem nicht sehr oft. Mir macht das fischen mit Wobbler und Co. einfach mehr Spaß!

Aber das geschilderte Problem hatte ich zu Beginn auch. 
Ich habe dann etwas schwerer gefischt, mit 15g und nachher sogar mit 20g wenn etwas mehr Strömung da war.
Das Gewicht ist ja im Grunde egal, da es bei der Führung gar nicht groß angehoben werden sollte. 

Zudem hatte ich das Problem, dass der Haken mit Köder, nicht mehr im 90 Grad Winkel zur Schnur stand. Das Habe ich so gelöst, dass ich die Schnur, nach dem anknoten des Hakens, noch einmal von unten durchs Hakenöhr geführt habe. (hoffe das ist so verständlich? #c) 

Danach steht der Haken inkl. Köder immer im 90 Grad Winkel oder sogar etwas nach oben und hängt nicht mehr an der Hauptschnur runter! Sieht im Wasser direkt ganz anders aus! Seit dem kann ich deutlich mehr Bisse verwandeln.#6

Auch der Abstand von Blei zu Köder ist natürlich wichtig. 
Mitlerweile fische ich mit dem Köder näher am Blei. Der Abstand beträgt zwischen 20cm und 30cm. 

Anfangs habe ich mit größerem Abstand gefischt. Dadurch habe ich mehr anfasser gehabt und auch mehr kleinere Barsche gefangen. Das variiert aber sicher auch von Stelle zu Stelle oder von Gewässer zu Gewässer.

Ich fische aber mit Gummi und nicht mit Tauwurm. Das sollte aber jetzt nicht den Unterschied machen. Im Gegenteil. Als ich mit Thomas unterwegs war hat man deutlich gemerkt, dass es viel mehr Bisse auf Tauwurm bekommt als ich auf Gummi.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *
> 
> hey marcel,
> hab nen rundblei 25g und knoten mache ich keinen, montier den haken zwischen 2 quetschhülsen, wobei der haken noch spiel hat. ansonsten hab ich noch stabbleie 26 + 35 g....
> ...




Hi Many,

ich nehme Birnenbleie, aber das wird egal sein.

Wie sieht denn der Haken aus wenn er montiert ist. 
Steht er mit Köder im 90 Grad Winkel von der Hauptschnur ab??

Fluorcabon nehme ich 20er, das reicht völlig!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Sepp G (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Tach zusammen, was ich euch noch empfehlen kann ist beim kleinsten Zupfer die Rutenspitze etwas ab zu senken so kann der Fisch den Köder besser einsaugen.Probiert es mal aus...
Wenn nur mit Barschen und Zandern zu rechnen ist reicht 20er Fluorcabon völlig aus aber wenn mit Hechten zu rechnen ist sollte Manny mindestens bei seinem 30er bleiben.


----------



## QWERTZ (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Sepp G schrieb:


> Wenn nur mit Barschen und Zandern zu rechnen ist reicht 20er Fluorcabon völlig aus aber wenn mit Hechten zu rechnen ist sollte Manny mindestens bei seinem 30er bleiben.




Wenn mit Hechten zu rechnen ist und auch mit entsprechenden Ködern geangelt wird, sollte überhaupt kein Fluor Carbon verwendet werden! 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## koenig100 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Hi Many,
> 
> ich nehme Birnenbleie, aber das wird egal sein.
> 
> ...


*

hey marcel,
der haken steht ohne köder pefekt im 90 grad winkel,
mit köder hängt er etwas durch...!! |rolleyes hab extra nachgesehen !! |supergri obwohl im wasser sich das doch eigentlich etwas relavitieren sollte, oder ? werde mir auf alle fälle ne 0,20 iger zulegen, da am kanal auf wurm nicht mit nem hecht zu rechnen ist !!! ps. hab ne geflochtene 0,13 er -> 8kg schnur !!
gr. many
*


----------



## Sepp G (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi QWERTZ, hast eine PN.


----------



## QWERTZ (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *
> 
> hey marcel,
> der haken steht ohne köder pefekt im 90 grad winkel,
> ...




Hi Many,

ich nehme ne 6Kg Power Pro, das wird nicht den Unterschied machen.

Probier mal den Haken anzuknoten und die Schnur noch einmal durchs Öhr zu legen. Hier gibt es ne schöne Anleitung zum einfachen anknoten,
weiß nicht ob Du die kennst:
http://www.drop-shot.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=24&Itemid=33

So wie hier beschrieben anknoten und dann noch einmal durchs Öhr.
Du siehst ja dann schön, wenn Du adas Vorfach an beiden Enden festhälst,
wie der Haken steht. 

Zumindest bei mir hats besser geklappt, als der Haken mit Köder nicht mehr runter hing.

@Sepp: Hab zurück geschrieben. Wir sind da aber unterschiedlicher Meinung... 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## koenig100 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Hi Many,
> 
> ich nehme ne 6Kg Power Pro, das wird nicht den Unterschied machen.
> 
> ...


*

danke dir marcel !!! 
*


----------



## koenig100 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*moin moin, 
wat issn los hier, keiner da ???? |rolleyes
*


----------



## jogibaer1996 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin, 
doch, aber ich schreibe nur noch sehr ungerne und vorsichtig. Wir waren wieder unterwegs, die angelopas und ich. oder stört das die werten mods, wenn ich mit den angelopas ein wort benutze, das sie so nicht verstehen können??
Ich habe 2 Barsche beim Spinnfischen gefangen. Und sonst vielleicht ein paar Mückenstiche.
Aber wie gesagt, ich schreibe nur noch sehr ungerne und vorsichtig, weil man ja anscheinend nicht mal seine eigene Meinung sagen darf, ohne verwarnt zu werden. Zitat aus dem deutschne Grundgesetz: " Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. Eine Zensur findet nicht statt."
achso, und falls sich jemand an den insidern Zeckenkalle (ZK) und Zeckenpaule (ZP) gestört haben sollte, dabei waren niemals unsere Mitangler aus Osteuropa gemeint, sondern einer unserer Deutschen Angelkollegen, der selbst eingewilligt hat, so genannt zu werden. So viel zum Thema.


Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Jonas,
reg dich doch nicht auf , du hast dein ganzes Leben noch vor dir.
In ein paar Jahren lachst du über solche Kleinigkeiten , es gibt viel wichtigeres im Leben als so ein Forum.
Wir müssen uns hier eben an Regeln halten , egal ob dir/uns die Regeln gefallen oder nicht.

Ich war heute früh mit dem Boot draußen , natürlich im Regen.
Na ja , gehört wohl zum angeln dazu :q
Schleppen mit Großwobblern , leider nicht einen Biss bekommen , bin bestimmt 10 Km die Maas rauf und runter gefahren.
Nach 2 Stunden hatte ich keine Lust mehr , bin dann an einen "Zanderspot" gefahren und konnte auf Gummifisch 2 Zander erwischen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich reg mich nur per pn auf... sonst fliegt man hier ja direkt. wir haben auch die ganze nacht nur regen gehabt... das wetter hätte besser sein können...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Und die nächsten Tage soll es so bleiben , Regen und Wind .
Sind nicht gerade die idealen Bedingungen um vom Boot aus zu angeln , es sei denn man hat ne Kajüte.
Wenn ich irgend wann nochmal ein neues Boot bekommen sollte dann eins mit Kajüte , zumindest etwas wo man vor Regen geschützt ist.

War aber leer auf dem Wasser , unser Campingplatz ist zur Zeit auch nur 60-70% belegt , aber am Samstag kommen die Saisoncamper nochmal für 2 Monate , dann wirds wieder voller.
Auch auf dem Wasser , da sind einige Angler drunter.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Jogibär (26. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Schleppen mit Großwobblern , leider nicht einen Biss bekommen , bin bestimmt 10 Km die Maas rauf und runter gefahren.
> Nach 2 Stunden hatte ich keine Lust mehr , bin dann an einen "Zanderspot" gefahren und konnte auf Gummifisch 2 Zander erwischen.



Hallo Udo,

ich wünschte sowas könnte ich auch...was neues ausprobieren und wenns nicht klappt einfach auf altbewährte Stellen und Material zurückgreifen und es knallt. Für Großkarpfen hab ich das ja inzwischen raus aber bei Raubfisch funzt das noch nicht so....

Glückwunsch
Rolf


----------



## Udo561 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Jogibär schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> Für Großkarpfen hab ich das ja inzwischen raus aber bei Raubfisch funzt das noch nicht so....
> Glückwunsch
> Rolf



Hi Rolf,
na ja , ich habe oft genug Tage da fange ich keinen einzigen Raubfisch, dann setzte ich mich voller Frust an den Vereinssee und fange zumindest kleinere Karpfen oder Schleien.
Aber jetzt wo ich meinen ersten knapp 30 Pfünder gefangen habe möchte ich gerne nochmal so einen an den Haken bekommen 
Obwohl im Vereinssee bei ganz knapp über 30 Pfund Schluß ist , aber die reichen auch und machen extrem viel Spaß.
Bin gerade selber Bolies und Pellets am herstellen , mal sehen was es wird :q

Aber man kann hier davon ausgehen das man nach 2 Schneidertage auch wieder einen Zander oder Hecht fängt.
Mit dem Boot kann man ja auf die Schnelle einige Spots abfahren.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Jogibär (26. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt wo ich meinen ersten knapp 30 Pfünder gefangen habe möchte ich gerne nochmal so einen an den Haken bekommen


Dat is geil ne, hast ja bestimmt mein foto in dem anderen Forum (PF) gesehen, der hatte auch das Kaliber und ich hatte an dem Tag noch zwei davon in den Wurzeln verloren.#q

Hast du es schonmal mit Frolic versucht?

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Udo561 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Jogibär schrieb:


> Hast du es schonmal mit Frolic versucht?
> Gruß
> Rolf



Hi Rolf,
ich habe mir gerade aus Frolicmehl und einigen anderen Zutaten Boilies hergestellt.
Wenn es endlich mal aufhören würde zu regnen dann würde ich die heute gerne noch testen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Jogibär (26. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Rolf,
> ich habe mir gerade aus Frolicmehl und einigen anderen Zutaten Boilies hergestellt.



Hab ich auch schon gemacht. Viel zu viel Arbeit. #d. Einfach Tüte auf frisches Forlic ans Haar ...fertig.... und ein bischen mit zerbröseltem Frolic füttern. Ich hab immer zwei bis drei Bisse/Fische und bin auch nur 3 - 4 Stunden am Wasser.


----------



## Udo561 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Jogibär schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon gemacht. Viel zu viel Arbeit. #d. Einfach Tüte auf frisches Forlic ans Haar ...fertig.... und ein bischen mit zerbröseltem Frolic füttern. Ich hab immer zwei bis drei Bisse/Fische und bin auch nur 3 - 4 Stunden am Wasser.



Hi,
ich erhoffe mir damit ja die Großkarpfen zu fangen , da bei uns am Vereinsgewässer ja alle Fische zurück gesetzt werden müssen kennen die alten Karpfen so ziemlich jeden Köder , entsprechend vorsichtig sind die.
Ich fange in der Regel ja auch immer 2-4 Fische bei meinem Ansitz , aber eben nur immer so von 8-15 Pfund.
Die größeren sind bei uns echt schwer zu überlisten , mal sehen , wenn meine Boilies etwas taugen gehe ich damit in Großproduktion :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## ACeddy (26. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen!!!
Habe vor am Samstag an den Maasplassen angeln zu gehen. Komme aus Aachen und möchte nich länger als ne Stunde fahren. War letztes Jahr schon an ein paar Seen angeln konnte aber leider nie von großen Fängen berichten. Kennt einer vielleicht ein paar tolle Stellen, wo man schön auf Karpfen gehen kann und man seine ruhe hat?
Ach ja und Försterfrei sollte der Platz vielleicht auch sein. Hatte dieses Jahr schon an einem See (bei Brandt) Stress mit einem Förster wegen einer 3. Angel die am Baum angestellt war (kostenpunkt: 90 €). Also wäre es schön wenn nicht jede viertel Stunde einer vorbei kommen würde. 

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Udo561 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
mit Kontrollen musst du immer rechnen , hier bei mir wird fast jeden Tag !!!! kontroliert .
Finde ich aber auch nicht weiter schlimm , denn nur so werden die schwarzen Schafe gefasst.
Wenn man sich ja an die Regeln und Gesetzte hält hat man ja nichts zu befürchten.

An den Maasseen geht auf Karpfen so gut wie nichts ohne anfüttern.
Die Karpfen haben da so viel Wasserfläche zur Verfügung das sie eine ganze Zeit benötigen bis sie wieder am Ausgangspunkt sind.
Ansonsten sind Seerosenfelder und Schilfgürten immer einen Versuch wert.
Die Jungs die sich hier im Themenbereich "Maasangler" aufhalten sind vornehmlich Raubfischangler.

Gruß Udo


----------



## ACeddy (26. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja ich finde Kontrollen auch nicht so schlimm aber dieser Förster hat so krass nach irgenwas gesucht. Mein Freund saß 100 Meter weiter und hatte ein Katapult sehr offensichtlich neben sich liegen und bei ihm hat er nichts gesagt. Also wenn dann sollte man schon fair bleiben. Naja shit happens ... 

Na wenn hier zum größten Teil nur Raubfischangler sind würde ich auch spontan auf Raubfisch umsteigen. Ich experimentiere da noch ein wenig. Würde aber schon gerne auf Grund angel. Was geht da besonders gut momentan und wo gibt es tolle angelplätze?


----------



## Udo561 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
richtig gute Spots wird dir hier niemand preisgeben , wenn dann die üblichen Stellen die eh überlaufen sind 
Ich kann dir da leider auch nicht weiterhelfen da Roermond nicht mein Gebiet ist.

Wenn du auch auf Raubfisch angeln möchtest dann versuch es mit einer Spinnrute , Barsch geht eigendlich immer.
Spinner , kleinere Wobbler oder Blinker.
Zander geht ganz gut auf köderfisch an der Grundmontage oder ebenfalls mit der Spinnrute und Gummifisch als Köder.

Hecht steht oft dicht am Schilfgürtel oder direkt über oder im Kraut , zu fangen auf Köderfisch an der Pose oder eben auf Wobblern oder Blinker.

Aber nie das Stahlvorfach vergessen , auch nicht beim angeln auf Zander da der Hecht weit verbreitet ist.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
so , werde jetzt mal ans Wasser fahren und meine Selbstbau Boilies testen 
Bevor ich nicht min. einen 20 Pfünder gefangen habe komme ich nicht zurück , könnte gut sein das ihr ein paar Tage Ruhe vor mir habt :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Jogibär (26. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ACeddy,

hast ne PN

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Jogibär (26. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> so , werde jetzt mal ans Wasser fahren und meine Selbstbau Boilies testen
> Bevor ich nicht min. einen 20 Pfünder gefangen habe komme ich nicht zurück , könnte gut sein das ihr ein paar Tage Ruhe vor mir habt :q
> Gruß Udo



Na dann schönes Wochenende:q Hoffentlich hält deine Frau das so lange ohne Dich aus....
Ich hoffe, wennich dich im Oktober besuchen komme bist du wieder zurück|muahah:


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo aus Roermond
Wetter ist windig und es regnet ab und zu,es könnte ruhig etwas schöner sein.Schöne Grüße an alle von Helgen und Michael können leider nicht selber schreiben aber sie wünschen euch einen schönen Angeltag und das ihr nicht nass werdet. Werde es gleich nochmal mit der Spinne probieren aber der Wind peitscht so rein in die Schnur das es bestimmt nichts wird.Habe auch kein Bock, die 25g Köpfe drauf zu ziehen.


----------



## Snyder (26. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo zusammen,
habe mal eine frage: ist das Nachtangeln an der Maas ab dem 31.08 verboten?
Gruß
Snyder


----------



## theundertaker (26. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nein, an der Maas selber kannst du das ganze Jahr lang Nachtangeln...an den Kanälen nur noch bis Ende August...an den Seen garnicht...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Roy Digerhund (26. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin Thomas.
Bist du dir da sicher? Ich meine, dass das Nachtangelverbot sich auch auf die Maas bezieht.
Gruss Roy


----------



## Snyder (26. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ok, da hab ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt. :q
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## theundertaker (26. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nein...bin sicher...

P.S.: Geiler Nick @ Roy


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Windstille an der Maas,es regnet nicht mehr Raubfische jagen wieder,mal sehen was geht.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Kommt leichter Nebel auf da muß was gehen.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Vielen dank für die Info. Man lernt nie aus...


----------



## Udo561 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen , 
ich nehme mal an bei euch in Roermond hat es auch die ganze Nacht geschüttet :q
Ich war von 23 Uhr bis kurz vor 1 Uhr auf dem Wasser , danach ging nichts mehr , der Regen wurde einfach zu stark.
Gruß Udo


----------



## petri28 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*Hi Udo,*
*wo ist der 20pfünder??????*


----------



## Udo561 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



petri28 schrieb:


> *Hi Udo,*
> *wo ist der 20pfünder??????*



Leider nichts draus geworden , aber ich gebe ja nicht auf , nach einer Tasse Kaffee mache ich mich wieder auf ans Wasser :q
Ich hatte gestern auch nur mit meinen selbstgemachte Boilies geangelt , wollte ja damit unbedingt etwas fangen , na ja , nächster Versuch in knapp einer Stunde 
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Leider nichts draus geworden , aber ich gebe ja nicht auf , nach einer Tasse Kaffee mache ich mich wieder auf ans Wasser :q
> Ich hatte gestern auch nur mit meinen selbstgemachte Boilies geangelt , wollte ja damit unbedingt etwas fangen , na ja , nächster Versuch in knapp einer Stunde
> Gruß Udo


*
moin udo,
warte erstmal ab, bis die karpfen sich an deine "duftnote" von den selbstgemachten gewöhnt haben, dann funzt es richtig....!!! :q

gr.many #:
*


----------



## Jogibär (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin zusammen, 

hier in Aachen geht gleich die Welt unter. Wie siehts denn bei Euch mit dem Wetter aus? Wenn das so bleibt mit dem Regen zieh ich mir am Wochenende die Decke über die Ohren und bleib zuhause|gutenach

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## koenig100 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*morgen soll es laut wetter.com um roermond halbwegs trocken bleiben...!! außerdem gibt es kein schlechtes wetter, man ist nur verkehrt angezogen !!!   |znaika:*


----------



## koenig100 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Jogibär schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> hier in Aachen geht gleich die Welt unter. Wie siehts denn bei Euch mit dem Wetter aus? Wenn das so bleibt zieh ich mir am Wochenende die Decke über die Ohren und bleib zuhause|gutenach
> 
> ...



*"weichei"...!!! :q*


----------



## Jogibär (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Für so ne Sintflut kann man sich nicht richtig anziehen....und nen Neoprenanzug hab ich nicht:q


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Jogibär schrieb:


> Für so ne Sintflut kann man sich nicht richtig anziehen....und nen Neoprenanzug hab ich nicht:q


  Habe von einen Freund diesen Tipp bekommen,versuchs mal damit total Wasserdicht. gore tex bundeswehr:m


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wetterbericht Roermond
Bewölkt ab und zu Regen,Wind aus Süd West Stärke 2-4.
Barsche beißen sehr gut.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

was die barsche betrifft, hab ich den angelopas ja was vorgemacht :-D

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
heute früh ging es ja , hatte gerade beim angeln einen kleinen Schauer von 30 Minuten , die restlichen 2,5 Stunden wars trocken.
Aber wir haben nur 19 Grad und das Ende August.
Gebissen hat natürlich nix auf meine Boilies , morgen kommen wieder Pellets an den Haken.
Gruß udo


----------



## koenig100 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Habe von einen Freund diesen Tipp bekommen,versuchs mal damit total Wasserdicht. gore tex bundeswehr:m



*man nannte ihn auch "unterderbrückeangler" !!! :vik:*


----------



## jogibaer1996 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Habe von einen Freund diesen Tipp bekommen,versuchs mal damit total Wasserdicht. gore tex bundeswehr:m


 

ich glaube, das hieß nässeschutz Bundeswehr aus gorotex. dann müsste das *DER HIER* sein.

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *man nannte ihn auch "unterderbrückeangler" !!! :vik:*


#:#a 
Ich sag immer nass werden ist nicht schlimm , im Gegenteil , dann tuts nicht so weh |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## petri28 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo: *ich habe mir gerade aus Frolicmehl*
siehste Udo, sind halt holländische Fische, die fressen kein Hundefutter:m:m:m


----------



## koenig100 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> #:#a
> Ich sag immer nass werden ist nicht schlimm , im Gegenteil , dann tuts nicht so weh |supergri
> Gruß Udo


*
du schon wieder, aber recht haste....!!! #g 
*


----------



## Udo561 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War noch niemand unterwegs heute früh ?
Gestern sehr spät Abend bis in die Nacht rein war mal nicht so schlecht, na ja , bis auf den Regen |supergri
Ich habe noch nicht mal Bilder machen können , hatte Angst um meine Digicam , aber das hat auch geschüttet.
Muss gleich erst mal nachschauen ob meine Bilgenpumpe mir nicht die Batterie leergesaugt hat #q
Gruß Udo


----------



## helgen (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Naas ist kein Ausdruck!
Wie wir vorletzte Nacht draußen an der Maas waren hat es gegossen wie aus Eimmern so das wir zum ersten mal mit drei Mann im Shellter
gessen haben wir die Hühner auf der Stange. Aber wir haben uns kapputt gelacht was  unser Jogibaer so alles drauf hat.
Bordis Hut ab vor dem Burschen der hats drauf.
Muß heute noch nach Roermond aber leider nicht zum Angeln (Frau dabei) aber mit Zanderjäger richtig Grillen unterem Angelschirm.
Also fangt noch was ist ja das letzte Wochenende zum Nachangeln.#h


----------



## ZanderSven (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wieso letzte woche zum nachtangeln???an der maas und im hafen von gennep ist das ganze jahr nachtangeln erlaubt^^aber im hafen vorsicht, das ist vereinsgewässer !!!


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wir können ja mal ein Wettbewerb machen wer die größten des letzten Monats gefangen hat......... Also ich mach mit xD


----------



## Jogibär (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

:q|kopfkratJungs, 

danke für die vielen tollen tipps zum trocken bleiben. Ihr seid alle soooo geistreich . Ich werd morgen ausschlafen, dann mal aus dem Fenster sehen und wenn mir nicht gefällt, was ich sehe bleib ich zuhause und wünsche Euch viel Glück.

@jogi1996, danke für den Link aber in die Größen die da angeboten werden passe ich leider nicht rein.

@many, das mit der Brücke wär ne Alternative, ich denk drüber nach...    |kopfkrat

und wenn der Udo nicht angelt denkt der immer nur an das eine...aber wenn er angelt wahrscheinlich auch...:q

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Jogibär (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal ein Wettbewerb machen wer die größten des letzten Monats gefangen hat......... Also ich mach mit xD



Zeigen!!!!


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Oke muss die Datei irgendwie umwandeln kann mir das jemand machen xD Ich habe da voll kp von


----------



## Jogibär (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Oke muss die Datei irgendwie umwandeln kann mir das jemand machen xD Ich habe da voll kp von


was denn umwandeln?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mein Kollege hat mit seiner Cam die Fotos gemacht und die hat er mir geschickt. Die sind aber in einer komischen Datei. Die kann man hier nicht reinstellen. Weis auch nicht wie die Datei heißt steht da nicht.


----------



## QWERTZ (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Rechte Maustaste druf und Eigenschaften wählen.
Da steht dann was es für ne Datei ist....


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja habe ich gemacht das Feld ist nicht ausgefüllt.


----------



## QWERTZ (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Unter dem "Feld" steht normalerweise:

*Dateityp: xy*
Öffnen mit:
Ort:
Größe

usw


----------



## Jogibär (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

.zip oder.rar?


----------



## QWERTZ (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Jogibär schrieb:


> .zip oder.rar?




Glaub ich nicht, dann könnte er sie auf seinem PC auch nicht anschauen ohne sie vorher zu entpacken...


----------



## Jogibär (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

dann ist mein Latein am Ende|kopfkrat


----------



## QWERTZ (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Jogibär schrieb:


> dann ist mein Latein am Ende|kopfkrat



Naja, es gibt schon ein paar mehr Dateiformate für Bilder. 
Und es werden hier nicht alle unterstützt.

Wird wohl ne .png oder so sein. 
Die kann er auf seinem PC ganz normal anschauen, aber das Board wird sie nicht wollen..


----------



## Jogibär (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dann würde ich die Datei öffnen, ==> speichern unter ==> Dateiformat .jpg auswählen und speichern.

oder einfach umbenennen, weiß aber nicht ob das so funktioniert 
aber ich glaub das ist ziemlich offtopic im Moment....nicht das wir gleich noch ne Abreibung kriegen


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich glaub auch nicht, dass es gut kommt, wenn ich hier meine 50 Rapfenfotos reinstelle dazu noch die Hecht Waller und Zanderpics


----------



## QWERTZ (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War ne .BMP Datei, eigentlich standard. Nur zu groß...

@SpinnAngler: Netter Fisch! :q

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch nicht, dass es gut kommt, wenn ich hier meine 50 Rapfenfotos reinstelle dazu noch die Hecht Waller und Zanderpics




Ich denke nicht das sich darüber jemand beschwert.
Sonst stell sie doch in den Raubfisch 2010 Thread ...

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So hier mein größter aus der Maas


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Naja ich mein ich muss ja nicht beweisen, dass ich was drauf habe ich weis es ja selbst ;-)


----------



## helgen (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Naja ich mein ich muss ja nicht beweisen, dass ich was drauf habe ich weis es ja selbst ;-)


Nein das hast Du doch schon mit den Bildern gemacht.
Echt schöne Fische war bestimmt ein guter Drill würde ich auch mal gerne erleben.#h


----------



## koenig100 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Naja ich mein ich muss ja nicht beweisen, dass ich was drauf habe ich weis es ja selbst ;-)



*angeber...!!! *


----------



## Udo561 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal ein Wettbewerb machen wer die größten des letzten Monats gefangen hat



Hi,
dann reihe ich mich schon mal am Ende ein , die ewigen Spiele wer hat den größten mag ich nicht , aber wir können ja mal spielen wer hatte die meisten und wer hat am meisten Spaß dabei  |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*shit, wird wohl nix mit angeln dieses weekend, muß heute abend mit meinem truck nach malaga, bin ich vor ende nächster woche nicht um...!!! |motz:*


----------



## Udo561 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
na ja , da haste wenigstens besseres Wetter |supergri
Aber nach so einer Tour haste sicher wieder ein paar Tage frei #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## Kingfisher755 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin zusammen.

Ich gehe am Montag mit 2 Angelfreunden an die Maas bei Roermond. Wollen mit Fischfetzen und Köfi am Abend und in der Nacht auf Raubfisch gehen.  Tagsüber wollen wir friedfisch fangen und wären dankbar für einige tipps?  Wäre nett wenn wir Futtertipps bekämen denn was nimmt man da am besten?  

Ausserdem suchen wir noch einen Angelladen in Roermond der sehr groß ist und auf der 1 Etage eines Teppichcenters ist, kennt wer den namen?

Bitte um Hilfe....;+


Gruß Kingfisher


----------



## jogibaer1996 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

achso, sorry, hatte gar nicht auf die Größe geachtet. Gib bei goolge unter shopping einfach mal BW Nässeschutz ein. da müsstest du das finden.
ich komme grad vom Klettern... man geht das in die Arme 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## koenig100 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Many,
> na ja , da haste wenigstens besseres Wetter |supergri
> Aber nach so einer Tour haste sicher wieder ein paar Tage frei #6
> Gruß Udo


*

ich hoffe es, aber da ich nen kühler fahre ist das so ne sache. z.zt. geht von aachen (lindt+sprüngli) und halle westf. (storck riesen) voll die schokolade (weihnachtsgeschäft) durch ganz europa ( I,E,A,CH,F,) !! als armer rentner muß man schonmal was tun !!  aber spinangel ist immer dabei, bin sehr oft für die rückladung (orangen + obst/gemüse) in der region valencia/tarragona am fluß rio ebre, da kannste wunderschön schwarzbarsche ärgern !!! |supergri
gruß many  
*


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Kingfischer55 der Laden heißt Hengelsport Centrale Limbrug http://www.hsc-limburg.nl/ Wenn du dort Samstag hingehst ist mein Kollege Ulf da, der ist dort Raubfischexperte. Kurze blonde Haare nen paa Muskeln xD und mittelgroß hat manhcmal ne grüne Cap auf. Wende dich an den, der hilft dir bestimmt xD


----------



## Udo561 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> ich komme grad vom Klettern... man geht das in die Arme
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi



Ich bin gerade auch gekommen 
Ich versuch mein Glück jetzt nochmal auf der Maas , die Zander sind in Beißlaune.
Will mal hoffen das es nicht wieder anfängt zu regnen.
Muss unbedingt meine Batterie voll bekommen , die ganze Nacht ist die Bilgenpumpe gelaufen.
Bis später mal ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *
> bin sehr oft für die rückladung (orangen + obst/gemüse) in der region valencia/tarragona am fluß rio ebre, da kannste wunderschön schwarzbarsche ärgern !!! |supergri
> gruß many
> *



Hi Many,
ein Kumpel von mir ist immer Volvic ( Wasser ) gefahren , Richtung Südfrankreich.
Der hatte auch immer seine Spinnangel dabei , Schwarzbarsch war da auch immer sein Zielfisch.#6
Er meint es gibt keinen anderen Fisch der an der Spinnrute mehr Spaß macht.
Dann mal viel Erfolg,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Kingfisher755 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Kingfischer55 der Laden heißt Hengelsport Centrale Limbrug http://www.hsc-limburg.nl/ Wenn du dort Samstag hingehst ist mein Kollege Ulf da, der ist dort Raubfischexperte. Kurze blonde Haare nen paa Muskeln xD und mittelgroß hat manhcmal ne grüne Cap auf. Wende dich an den, der hilft dir bestimmt xD




DAAANKE!!!   Das ist er)   Bin erst Montag morgen/mittag da. Dann wird dein Kollege wohl nicht da sein..   


Welches Futter empfehlen denn die Maasangler?


----------



## QWERTZ (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Welches Futter empfehlen denn die Maasangler?[/QUOTE]

FÜr welche Fische denn?
Hier tummeln sich fast nur Raubfischangler. 

Außer Udo, der ist ein bischen Bi. 
Er kann Dir sicher Tips fürs Karpfenangeln geben. 
Aber lass Dich nicht auf Frolic-Boilies ein...die sind noch in der Testphase 
und vermutlich auch giftig  ;-)

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Kingfisher755 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Welches Futter empfehlen denn die Maasangler?



FÜr welche Fische denn?

Hier tummeln sich fast nur Raubfischangler. 

Gruß
Marcel[/QUOTE]

Brassen und Karpfen. Tagsüber geht da wenig mit Raubfisch hab ich festgestellt.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Allen einen schönen Gruß von Michael,war gerade da er macht sein Boot fertig will gleich raus.Wetter hält sich,muß heute noch Grillen,Helgen hat Hunger.Many gute Fahrt komm gesund wieder und laß die Orangen da bring Schwarzbarsche mit. Udo ist es nicht besser das Boot abzudecken.
Und Jonas mit dir angeln zu gehen ist ein tolles Erlebnisund die Angelopas werden dir immer zur Seite stehen.Später mußt du uns dann mit den Rolli ans Wasser schieben.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ganz ehrlich du gehst zu dem Angelladen nimmst die hinten aus dem Regal 5KG Futtersack mischt das an fertig. Es is eigentlich egal welches nimm einfach so ein Mix. Oder frag dort nach der Ihnhaber (deutscher mit dunkelen Haaren) kennst sich aus.


----------



## Kingfisher755 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich du gehst zu dem Angelladen nimmst die hinten aus dem Regal 5KG Futtersack mischt das an fertig. Es is eigentlich egal welches nimm einfach so ein Mix. Oder frag dort nach der Ihnhaber (deutscher mit dunkelen Haaren) kennst sich aus.




Ok Besten Dank werde ich mal was testen#:


----------



## QWERTZ (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja, ich würde auch sagen, dass es beinahe egal ist welches Fertigfutter Du nimmst. Wichtig ist, dass Du es richtig anmischt. Da die Maas ja doch gut Strömung hat, darf es nicht so locker sein wie zum Beisspiel an einem See. Das Futter treibt sonst ja schnell ab. Evtl hat Udo hierzu noch ne Idee, wie Du das Futter beschweren kannst damit es am Platz bleibt. 

Aber das in der Maas tagsüber keine Raubfische beißen ist schlicht weg falsch! |rolleyes

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Maas,Strömung zur Zeit nicht.


----------



## QWERTZ (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Echt nicht? Hat doch gut geregnet die letzten Tage...


----------



## Kingfisher755 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Ja, ich würde auch sagen, dass es beinahe egal ist welches Fertigfutter Du nimmst. Wichtig ist, dass Du es richtig anmischt. Da die Maas ja doch gut Strömung hat, darf es nicht so locker sein wie zum Beisspiel an einem See. Das Futter treibt sonst ja schnell ab. Evtl hat Udo hierzu noch ne Idee, wie Du das Futter beschweren kannst damit es am Platz bleibt.
> 
> Aber das in der Maas tagsüber keine Raubfische beißen ist schlicht weg falsch! |rolleyes
> 
> ...




Ich habe nicht gesagt dort gibt es keinen Raubfisch tagsüber, sondern ich hatte da tagsüber noch keinen erfolg denn Tagsüber hab ich da bisher nur Grätenponys(Brassen) gefangen.


----------



## QWERTZ (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Kingfisher755 schrieb:


> denn Tagsüber hab ich da bisher nur Grätenponys(Brassen) gefangen.



Grätenponys - wie geil! Hab ich ja noch nie gehört! Aber treffend!

Gruss
Marcel


----------



## Jogibär (28. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Many gute Fahrt komm gesund wieder und laß die Orangen da bring Schwarzbarsche mit. Udo ist es nicht besser das Boot abzudecken.



Da schließ ich mich gern an. Melde dich, wenn du wieder da bist.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Udo561 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen,
so , auch wieder zurück von der Maas , jetzt erst mal ne Runde pennen.
Wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Kingfisher755 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Grätenponys - wie geil! Hab ich ja noch nie gehört! Aber treffend!
> 
> Gruss
> Marcel



Ja das ist nunmal Fakt, eigentlich schmecken Brassen recht gut nur vieeeeel zu viele gräten drin daher nennen wir sie immer Grätenponys:q

Bin mal am Montag gespannt was da geht an der Maas:q


----------



## Udo561 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
Brassen werden doch durch den Fleischwolf gedreht , inkl. der Gräten |supergri
Daraus kann man dann Fischfrikadellen herstellen , aber nicht mein Fall #d
Gruß Udo


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So, Trööt vorübergehend dichtgemacht bis sich ein Forenmod der Sache annimmt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke Ralle, fürs vorübergehende dichtmachen.
Georg und ich haben das nun gemeinsam durchgesprochen und sind übereingekommen, die im folgenden beschriebenen Maßnahmen zu treffen:

Da trotz meiner Warnungen, der darauf folgendenen Verwarnungen und Sperrungen von Georg scheinbar immer noch einige beratungsresistent sind, sitzen hiermit mit krauthi und BSZocher zwei weitere Leute für 1 Monat (bis zum 29.09., 16 Uhr) auf der Bank.

Sollte danach auch nur noch der kleinste Zucker kommen, war das für die beiden dann das endgültige "Aus" bei uns.

Und auch für alle anderen gilt:
Es wurde hier schon mehrfach von den Mods hier ein den Regeln entsprechender Ton, der Verzicht auf persönliche Anmache sowie auf das Offtopicgespamme angemahnt.

Wenn wir jetzt den Thread wieder öffnen, sollte sich der geneigte User bitte auch daran halten - oder nicht jaulen, wenns danach ohne weitere Verwarnung direkt in eine endgültige Sperre geht..

Wer noch was zum Thema Verwarnungen/Sperrungen lesen will:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3056139#post3056139


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo an alle.
Wetter ist bescheiden sehr böiger Wind,aber Barsche laufen gut.


----------



## micha1581 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin,
mir ist das zu nass. wie sieht es denn mit Zander aus? ist da noch was gegangen.`?


----------



## jogibaer1996 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke Ralle, fürs vorübergehende dichtmachen.
> Georg und ich haben das nun gemeinsam durchgesprochen und sind übereingekommen, die im folgenden beschriebenen Maßnahmen zu treffen:
> 
> Da trotz meiner Warnungen, der darauf folgendenen Verwarnungen und Sperrungen von Georg scheinbar immer noch einige beratungsresistent sind, sitzen hiermit mit krauthi und BSZocher zwei weitere Leute für 1 Monat (bis zum 29.09., 16 Uhr) auf der Bank.
> ...


 

dankeschön für euren einsatz. 

torsten, biste wieder barsche ärgern? #6 Wenns nicht klappt, sag mir Bescheid, dann zeig ich's dir noch mal :vik:


Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi, 
so , bin auch zurück vom Wasser.
Gestern habe ich zum ersten mal einen Drill von einem Wels auf dem Boot erleben dürfen.
Ich war gestern Abend mit einem Kollegen auf der Maas und wir haben Wobbler geschleppt.
Der Kollege hatte dann einen Biss , 85 cm Wels.#6
So ein kleines Biest schafft es sogar das Boot zu ziehen :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo das kenn ich. Die kleinen Welse gehen gut ab un machen richtig Radau. Wie sieht es denn mit dem Wetter in Roermond aus und was machen die Zander?


----------



## Udo561 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wollten ja gestern ursprünglich auf Zander angeln , hatte aber keiner gebissen.
Nur noch 2 Aale auf Köderfisch.
Wetter wird nicht anders sein wie bei dir auch , Schauer , viele Wolken und nur 18 Grad.
Gruß Udo


----------



## helgen (29. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Gute Arbeit der Mods einfach klasse gemacht|wavey:


----------



## helgen (29. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *ich hoffe es, aber da ich nen kühler fahre ist das so ne sache. z.zt. geht von aachen (lindt+sprüngli) und halle westf. (storck riesen) voll die schokolade (weihnachtsgeschäft) durch ganz europa ( I,E,A,CH,F,) !! als armer rentner muß man schonmal was tun !!  aber spinangel ist immer dabei, bin sehr oft für die rückladung (orangen + obst/gemüse) in der region valencia/tarragona am fluß rio ebre, da kannste wunderschön schwarzbarsche ärgern !!! |supergri*
> *gruß many *


 Hi Many kann ich mal mit fahrn|wavey:


----------



## helgen (29. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Welches Futter empfehlen denn die Maasangler?


 
FÜr welche Fische denn?
Hier tummeln sich fast nur Raubfischangler. 

Außer Udo, der ist ein bischen Bi. 
Er kann Dir sicher Tips fürs Karpfenangeln geben. 
Aber lass Dich nicht auf Frolic-Boilies ein...die sind noch in der Testphase 
und vermutlich auch giftig ;-)

Gruß
Marcel[/QUOTE]
 Habe heute ein kleinen Karpfen gefangen Hy der hat gebellt|wavey:


----------



## Hotspot (29. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*







Nach langer Zeit mal wieder angeln gewesen.Ein schöner Maashecht war der Erfolg,der natürlich wieder schwimmt.
Was mich verwundert hat war das der Hecht total verschleimt war ähnlich wie ich es nur von Brassen kenne.
Kommt dies oft bei Flusshechten vor?


----------



## Udo561 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
Glückwunsch.
Nee du , so richtig Schleim am Hecht habe ich noch nie gesehen.
Eine ganz leichte Schleimschicht ok , aber kein Vergleich zu einer Brasse oder Schleie.
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petri zum schönen Hecht.

vg


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Hotspot schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit mal wieder angeln gewesen.Ein schöner Maashecht war der Erfolg,der natürlich wieder schwimmt.
> Was mich verwundert hat war das der Hecht total verschleimt war ähnlich wie ich es nur von Brassen kenne.
> Kommt dies oft bei Flusshechten vor?


 Alle Hechte die ich an der Maas gefangen habe waren so.
Die ersten großen habe ich mit dem normalen kescher gelandet der hat dann gemüffelt.


----------



## QWERTZ (30. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke an die Mods für die saubere Arbeit! #6

Udo, was macht das Schleppen mit Großködern?
Bislang keinen Erfolg gehabt? |kopfkrat

Ich war am WE auch einige Stunden am Wasser. 
Die Hechte wollten am Samstag gar nichts von meinen Ködern wissen. Fand ich komisch, vom Wetter her hätte ich mir mehr versprochen. 

Dafür gingen Barsche sehr gut!|supergri

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Udo, was macht das Schleppen mit Großködern?
> Bislang keinen Erfolg gehabt? |kopfkrat
> Gruß
> Marcel



Hi,
es funktioniert 
Ich war mit einem Kollegen unterwegs , wir haben mit 18 cm Tiefläufern geschleppt.
Ergebniss war ein 85 cm Wels , nicht besonnders groß , aber selbst der Kleine hatte schon verdammt viel Kraft.
Er hatte die Kraft um das Boot zu ziehen |supergri
Möchte nicht wissen wie das bei einem ü150 cm Wels abgeht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (30. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> es funktioniert
> Ich war mit einem Kollegen unterwegs , wir haben mit 18 cm Tiefläufern geschleppt.
> Ergebniss war ein 85 cm Wels , nicht besonnders groß , aber selbst der Kleine hatte schon verdammt viel Kraft.
> ...




Hey Udo,

ja cool! Dann Petri zum Wels!! War sicher ein schönes Erlebnis! 

Ja so ein ü 1,50m Wels wird schon richtig Power haben. 
Frage mich auch, wie das wohl aussieht, wenn Du den vom Boot aus drillen musst.  

Aber das keine Hechte auf diese großen Wobbler gehen wundert mich jetzt doch! Das muss doch kein Meterhecht sein. Nen 70er oder 80er hat doch normal auch kein Problem nen 18cm Wobbler zu schnappen. 

Naja, wird schon noch klappen. Weiterhin viel Erfolg!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War ja gestern mit Michael angeln,mit dem Boot.Hat sein Boot schön Umgebaut gefällt mir.An alle schöne Grüße.War gerade draußen auf der Maas.Wind hat sich gedreht auf Nord / Nord Ost,Barsche laufen trotzdem sehr gut auf kleine Gummis.Nur der Wind ist sehr böig es fehlt manchmal der Kontakt zum Gummi.


----------



## harris (30. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Jungs,

ich lese jetzt schon ein gutes halbes Jahr in eurem Forum speziell Maas und Maasplassen. Ich habe auch schon nützlich Tips von Udo bekommen. Ich Angel nun schon über 30 Jahre und ich habe auch die Fischereiprüfung schon ewig, aber gestern ist mir ein Ding passiert, ich habe einen Fisch gefangen und konnte diesen garnicht so richtig zuordnen. Ich muss dazu sagen es war der erste den ich jemals auf der Maas mit Gummi gefangen habe. 
Ich habe geahnt was das für ein Fisch ist aber nun weiss ich es. 
Aber schaut selbst.
Der schwimmt natürlich auch wieder.

Lieben Gruß
Mark


----------



## micha1581 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo Mark,

nen schönen Rapfen hast du da. Petri dazu.

vg


----------



## theundertaker (30. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

toller Fisch...absolute Spitze...der fehlt mir auch noch in meiner "Sammlung" =)


----------



## Udo561 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
Glückwunsch zum Rapfen.#6
Da hast du wirklich großes Glück gehabt , "normal" fängt man die nicht auf Gummifisch.
Kleine Spinner nahe an der Oberfläche mögen die in der Regel lieber.

Ich komme gerade auch vom Wasser , war mit meiner Freundin zusammen , sie hat super gekeschert.#6
Innerhalb von 2 Stunden hatten wir 1 Karpfen, 1 Schleie und ne Brasse.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Heute 5 Barsche und ein Zander.Zander war 49 cm,habe ihm gesagt wenn er mal 1m groß ist soll er sich nochmal melden.


----------



## Udo561 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Heute 5 Barsche und ein Zander.Zander war 49 cm,habe ihm gesagt wenn er mal 1m groß ist soll er sich nochmal melden.



Hi Torsten,
ich nehme den dann auch mal ganz gerne , ü1 meter Zander fehlt mir noch |supergri
Gruß Udo
ps. biste bei Michael schon drin ?


----------



## Habakuk (30. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Rapfen kann man auch sehr gut mit einem Popper überlisten. Bei uns werden diese gerne damit befischt. 

Ü1m Zander, den hätte ich auch gern. 

Schöne Fische!


----------



## Udo561 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen,
man war das kalt heute morgen , fast schon wie im Winter.
Aber kein Wind und keine Strömung auf der Maas , hat richtig Spaß gemacht.
Ich hatte einen Schwarm Barsche erwischen können und die Zander wollten auch beissen .
Gruß Udo


----------



## ZanderSven (31. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ist vll jemand von euch im hafen von gennep unterwegs??hätte mal jemand interess mit mir und nem kollegen die maas unsicher zu machen?egal ob spinnfischen oder ansitz. bin da für alles offen :gudo wie siehts aus am leukermeer was brauche ich da für einen schein wenn ich im limburger angelverein bin?;+


----------



## Don Carlos (31. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo, ich habe da mal eine Frage bezüglich des Angelns an der Maas, mein Kumpel und ich hatten vor mal an der Maas Angeln zu gehen. Wie sieht es da aus mit einer Tageskarte (Wo kann man die bekommen?), die zweite Frage was brauch man in Holland für einen Schein? Reicht der Deutsche Angelschein oder muss man auch Papiere aus Holland besitzen? Vielleicht auch nichts von beidem? 

Meine letzte Frage ist wie es mit Zandern aussieht? Ich bitte um Informationen und vllt. schon Tipps zu Ködern (Spinnfischen) da ich bis jetzt nur am Rhein bei Wesel Xanten geangelt habe weiss ich relativ wenig über NL.

Danke im Voraus für Antworten.


----------



## ZanderSven (31. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Don Carlos schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe da mal eine Frage bezüglich des Angelns an der Maas, mein Kumpel und ich hatten vor mal an der Maas Angeln zu gehen. Wie sieht es da aus mit einer Tageskarte (Wo kann man die bekommen?), die zweite Frage was brauch man in Holland für einen Schein? Reicht der Deutsche Angelschein oder muss man auch Papiere aus Holland besitzen? Vielleicht auch nichts von beidem?
> 
> Meine letzte Frage ist wie es mit Zandern aussieht? Ich bitte um Informationen und vllt. schon Tipps zu Ködern (Spinnfischen) da ich bis jetzt nur am Rhein bei Wesel Xanten geangelt habe weiss ich relativ wenig über NL.
> 
> Danke im Voraus für Antworten.



Hallo Don Carlos,
in den Niederlanden kannst du absolut nichts mit dem Deutschen Fischreischein anfangen.
Dort gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. du holst dir den Vispas, dieser kostet 40 euro im Jahr und berechtigt dich dazu in vielen (nicht in allen) Gewässern Hollands zu fischen.
2. du besorgst dir eine Wochenkarte der Maasplassen oder für die Provinz Limburg. Diese kostet 6 Euro. 

Schau dir doch einfach mal die wie ich finde infor,ativste Seite für das angeln in den niederlanden an:
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de

Dort werden die meisten Fragen beantwortet.#h#h


----------



## Jogibär (31. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,
wenn ich Zandersven noch ergänzen darf...Das was der Kollege sucht, findet er unter "Vergunningen". Das sollte man vielleicht noch dazu schreiben...falls er nicht niederländisch spricht:m.

und die Maasplassenvergunning gilt nur zusammen mit dem Vispas. 

Tageskarten (meines wissens auch ohne Vispas) gibt es für die Maas nur bei Fischereibetrieb J.Nelissen van Gasselt V.O.F. und nur für eine bestimmte Strecke. Aber das steht auch auf der oben genannten Seite.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Torsten,
> ich nehme den dann auch mal ganz gerne , ü1 meter Zander fehlt mir noch |supergri
> Gruß Udo
> ps. biste bei Michael schon drin ?


 Hallo Udo
Ja
Schreibe dir noch was.


----------



## ZanderSven (31. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Jogibär schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn ich Zandersven noch ergänzen darf...Das was der Kollege sucht, findet er unter "Vergunningen". Das sollte man vielleicht noch dazu schreiben...falls er nicht niederländisch spricht:m.
> 
> und die Maasplassenvergunning gilt nur zusammen mit dem Vispas.
> ...



das ist so nicht ganz richtig!es gibt zweierlei vergunnigung für die maasplassen lies dir das auf der hp nochmal durch |rolleyesund ich habe nicht geschrieben tageskarten, sondern es gibt WOCHENKARTEN. steht auf der seite ganz unten!


----------



## Jogibär (31. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Don Carlos wollte Tageskarten, deshalb hab ich dazu was geschrieben#6

Zusammenfassung: Alles was man wissen muss steht auf Angeln in den Niederlanden:m


----------



## theundertaker (31. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen oder Übermorgen gehts wieder an die Barsche...hoffentlich sprechen se auf mein DS mit Tauwürmchen an  Ich werde am Sonntag berichten, was ging...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## QWERTZ (31. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Morgen oder Übermorgen gehts wieder an die Barsche...hoffentlich sprechen se auf mein DS mit Tauwürmchen an  Ich werde am Sonntag berichten, was ging...
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas




Hi Thomas,

hast Du Urlaub? 

Auf Tauwurm gezt doch immer was, oder?

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß und natürlich Erfolg!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (31. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jep...den Rest der Woche hab ich Urlaub....  Also wird geangelt.

Das stimmt...Tauwurm geht immer...hab letzten n ca. 30er Barsch rausgeholt, der voll angeknabbert war...teilweise haben Stücken vom Barsch gefehlt  Hab den als "Trottel" betitelt und zurückgesetzt mit den Worten:

"Komm, versuchs nochmal"   (den Raubfischen auszuweichen)


----------



## QWERTZ (31. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Biste denn auch Abends unterwegs?

Evtl. sehen wir uns wenn Du zum Kanal fährst...


----------



## theundertaker (31. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Joa...Nachtangeln is zwar vorbei...aber bis Einbruch der Dunkelheit darf man ja...wenn ich fahre, dann werde ich wohl bis abends fahren...ich werde dich auf dem laufenden halten, wenn ich nach Holland rüberfahre


----------



## QWERTZ (31. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Okay, dann schau ich mal ob ich nach der Arbeit dazu komme. 
Ich hab auch viel zu tun im Moment, sonst würde ich nen Tag mitkommen...


----------



## SaIz (31. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
hab mal ne frage, darf man an der Maas und an Kanälen jetzt noch Nachtangeln?

Gruß,
SaIz


----------



## theundertaker (31. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Maas das ganze Jahr
Kanäle nur noch heute, dann nicht mehr


----------



## ZanderSven (31. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Jogibär schrieb:


> Don Carlos wollte Tageskarten, deshalb hab ich dazu was geschrieben#6
> 
> Zusammenfassung: Alles was man wissen muss steht auf Angeln in den Niederlanden:m



Dann sind wir uns ja wenigstens da einig :m:m|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
habe gerade meinen ersten Hecht bei uns am Hafen gefangen #6
Er konnte meinem 12 cm Wobbler nicht widerstehen.
Keiner meiner Zuschauer konnte verstehen das ich ihn wieder schwimmen lassen habe 
Gruß Udo


----------



## ZanderSven (31. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe gerade meinen ersten Hecht bei uns am Hafen gefangen #6
> Er konnte meinem 12 cm Wobbler nicht widerstehen.
> Keiner meiner Zuschauer konnte verstehen das ich ihn wieder schwimmen lassen habe
> Gruß Udo



Petri zum Hecht:m


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wie groß war er denn ?


----------



## claudi007 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Zusammen

Da ihr euch in Holland so gut auskennt hätt ich auch mal ne Frage,denn irgenwie bekommt man von jedem ne andere Antwort,und da ich ned wirklich Holländisch kann hilft mir das Büchlein das beim Vispass dabei auch ned grad viel weiter.

Wir haben uns den Vispass in Venlo geholt,dürfen wir da auch an der Maas in Roermond angeln?Die einen sagen der Vispass ist für ganz Holland,die anderen sagen er ist nur für ne bstimmte Region,und da die Strafen in Holland so wie ich gehört habe doch ziemlich hoch sind,möchte ich da nix falsch machen.

Vielen Dank schon mal

Gruß Claudi


----------



## Udo561 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
hier findest du alle Antworten auf deine Frage.
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vergunning.htm
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Wie groß war er denn ?


Hi,
wie immer |supergri
Natürlich nicht ü 1 Meter |supergri
Bei knapp über 80 war Schluß , aber ich bekomme dieses jahr noch einen ü 1 Meter an den Haken |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## claudi007 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke Udo, habs gefunden...


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe gerade meinen ersten Hecht bei uns am Hafen gefangen #6
> Er konnte meinem 12 cm Wobbler nicht widerstehen.
> Keiner meiner Zuschauer konnte verstehen das ich ihn wieder schwimmen lassen habe
> Gruß Udo


 Petri Udo :m


----------



## Pitchy (1. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Am 27.08.10 war ich mit einem Kollegen das erste mal nach drei Jahren wieder an der Maas bei Roermond. Wir haben uns gemütlich von 17uhr bis 3.00 an die Hauptmaas bei der großen Brücke gesetzt.

Beim Köfi-Stippen konnte ich einen schönen 40er Barsch landen, der wohl einen kleineren schon angebissenen Barsch nahm. Mein Kollege konnte noch kurz nach Dämmerung einen ca. 50er Wels auf Köfi landen. Vom Zander keine Spur. Dazu hatten wir ziemlich viele Kraut-Landungen.

Nach Sonnenuntergang war aber nichts mehr los. In Twente war es aber auch schon so, dass wir nur tagsüber gute Zanderfänge hatten  Zeiten ändern sich!


----------



## ZanderSven (2. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

sooooo gleich gehts los in den hafen von gennep^^. mal gucken ob wir mal nen glasauge heute kriegen ;-)


----------



## Habakuk (2. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

der Hafen ist gut. schreib mal wie es war.


----------



## harris (2. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Noch einmal schlafen dann geht es für mich auch wieder ans Wasser. Ich sehe die Wallerfänge häufen sich.In den drei Wochen Urlaub wollte ich eigentlich Zander fangen aber es kam wie so häufig alles ganz anders . Auf eine 1er Spinner war der erste Fang ein kleiner 95 Wels. Ich war erstaunt , denn ich habe hier nichts über Wallerfänge gelesen. Danach kammen Brassen auf Spinner sehr merkwürdig. Nun ja mal sehen was am Wochenende so alles auf mich zu kommt. Ich finde in 3 Wochen 2 Zander definitiv zu wenig :-(.


----------



## Habakuk (2. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@harris
Es mehren sie die Berichte, dass die Maas schon längst überfischt ist. Es gibt zudem ausländische und einheimische "Angler", die mit Netzen und Räusen besonders den Zandern das Leben schwer machen. Die nl-Polizei kommt der ganzen Sache gar nicht hinterher, es gibt viel zu viele die mit den Zandern geschäfte machen.


----------



## harris (2. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja das habe ich auch schon gelesen, ich finde das sehr schade.
In Spanien ist dies am Ebro genau so , wenn der Fischreiher da nicht zuschlägt und die jungen Zander frisst dann sind es meist Ausländer in Spanien die alles rausholen was möglich ist.
Ich habe dort mal einen Angler gesehen der hat einen Zander nach dem Anderen gefangen und diese noch nichtmal weidgerecht geschlachtet. Die Fische wurden nur von Haken entfernt und nach hinten geworfen, die sind dann elendig  erstickt.
Nun ja, ich denke die Wirtschaftskrise (Politik) Steuert seinen Teil dazu. Deshalb sollten die etwas gegen solche Ausbeuter unternehmen.

Gruß
Mark


----------



## silviomopp (2. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Winnetou schrieb:


> @harris
> Es mehren sie die Berichte, dass die Maas schon längst überfischt ist. Es gibt zudem ausländische und einheimische "Angler", die mit Netzen und Räusen besonders den Zandern das Leben schwer machen. Die nl-Polizei kommt der ganzen Sache gar nicht hinterher, es gibt viel zu viele die mit den Zandern geschäfte machen.




Glaub , da brauchst du garnicht bis nach NL fahren, hier gibt es auch solche Pappnasen. Es ist schon so oft passiert , das man eine so genannte Aalschnur die über Nacht im Wasser lag  in seiner Montage hatte . #q


----------



## Habakuk (2. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@silvi
Ja, das weiß ich. Aber wir sprechen hier von der Maas. Habe in der letzen Zeit einige Berichte von Polizeieinsätzen in NL gelesen, da war viel von Zander-Räuberrei zu hören.


----------



## ZanderSven (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

#hso bin wieder zurück,
2 untermassige Zander von 30 und 40 cm und ein 40er Barsch.Alle auf Köfi. Alle atmen wieder Maaswasser durch die Kiemen:m:mh:g


----------



## Udo561 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen,
auch zurück , war gut 2 Stunden mit dem Boot unterwegs.
Die Zander beissen wie verrückt heute , konnte sechs Zander von meinem Gummi überzeugen 
Alle an einem Spot gefangen , teilweise bissen die Zander sogar im Mittelwasser auf Gummifisch.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Habakuk (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Udo
Sind es immer noch kleine Zander die gefangen werden, oder hast du auch größere überlisten können?


----------



## Namenloser (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich bin heut das erste mal an der maas wie ist das dort so was bleie angeht brauch ich schwere oder reichen 50g und wie sieht es hängertechnisch aus


----------



## Udo561 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Winnetou schrieb:


> @Udo
> Sind es immer noch kleine Zander die gefangen werden, oder hast du auch größere überlisten können?



Hi,
meist so um die 60-65 cm , größter heute früh war 73 cm.
Als ich die letzten Wochen mit Köderfisch geangelt hatte waren auch viel 40er dabei , aber mit Gummifisch hält sich das in Grenzen , da ist selten mal ein 40 dabei.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Namenloser schrieb:


> ich bin heut das erste mal an der maas wie ist das dort so was bleie angeht brauch ich schwere oder reichen 50g und wie sieht es hängertechnisch aus



Hi,
worauf willste denn angeln ?
Wo an der Maas ?
Uferbereich oder Fahrrinne ?

In der Fahrrinne haste keine Hängergefahr da überall Sandboden ist , im Uferbereich , beziehungsweise die ersten 20 Meter sieht das schon anders aus , da hast du Steinpackungen.
Aber 50 Gramm reichen aus solange kein Hochwasser ist , die Maas hat eine Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von 4-7 Km/h.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Habakuk (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Udo
Danke. 73er ist doch ordentlich. Schön!


----------



## Udo561 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
na ja , vor Jahren waren die Zander in der Maas größer , die letzten Jahre gehen nicht nur die Fänge zurück , leider auch die Durchschnittsgrößen.
Aber kapitale um die gut 80 cm sind hin und wieder doch zu fangen , selten , aber es gibt sie noch.
Gruß Udo


----------



## ZanderSven (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wie sieht das eigentlich in holland aus wenn ich mit einer rute spinnfische und die ander auf grund oder pose habe?ist das erlaubt?


----------



## Udo561 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja , darfste.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Athrox (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Zanderfan:
An der Maas versuch ich immer mit dem ersten Wurf die Kante zu finden, wo die Steinschüttung in den Sandteil übergeht. Dann weiß ich ungefähr ab wo ich den Köder anheben muß, um Hänger zu minimieren.


----------



## Udo561 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen,
ist richtig geil im Moment auf der Maas , so gut wie keine Strömung und ganz ruhiges Wasser.
Und die Zander beissen auch 
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Weiste was mir aufgefallen ist, immer wenn ich da bin ist es scheixxe sitze ich hier in SG ist es an der Maas Top. Letzten Winter rufen mich Kollegen aus Heinsberg an jo komm vorbei Zander läuft dann waren wir da und sie haben wieder nicht gebissen. Was mache ich wohl falsch ?


----------



## Udo561 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
was meinste wie oft ich rausfahre und nicht einen einzigen Zander fange , da bin ich schon froh wenn mal ein Barsch beisst.
Ein paar Stunden später , gleiche Stelle und du fängst 3 Zander in einer Stunde.
Ist bei mir auch sehr unterschiedlich , mal habe ich Glück , ein anderes mal versuche ich vergebens.
Gruß Udo


----------



## helgen (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Spinnangler der Udo hat recht nur geduld haben war auch letzte Woche einmal schneider.
Versuchs doch mal mit Fetzen oder Totenfisch.
Wir waren damit sehr erfolgreich an der Maas.
Lg helgen#h


----------



## Pitchy (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Winnetou schrieb:


> @harris
> Es mehren sie die Berichte, dass die Maas schon längst überfischt ist. Es gibt zudem ausländische und einheimische "Angler", die mit Netzen und Räusen besonders den Zandern das Leben schwer machen. Die nl-Polizei kommt der ganzen Sache gar nicht hinterher, es gibt viel zu viele die mit den Zandern geschäfte machen.



Japp, gerade wenn man die Maas in den letzten 7 Jahren beangelt hat merkt man diese Entwicklung selber!! Mit Zander geht da vom Ufer fast nix mehr...

Die DIskussion warum es wirklich so ist und wer es Schuld ist, ist aber schon so alt wie die Maas vielleicht selber....


----------



## Habakuk (5. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Pitchy
Dann nix wie ins Boot und ab geht die Post


----------



## Udo561 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen,
wir haben ja ein traumhaftes Wetter , genau richtig um jetzt ne Runde mit dem Boot raus zu fahren und den Zandern , Hechten und co. nachzustellen. |supergri
Dann bis später mal ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Habakuk (5. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Udo
Und, wie war es?


----------



## Athrox (5. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hmm... hab Samstag abend und Sonntag morgen am Industriehafen Gennep angesessen, insgesamt ca. 12 Stunden. Die Anzahl der Fänge war zwar recht ordentlich, aber die Größe nur bis 48 cm. Einer war sogar nur 22 cm. 

Das mit der Überfischung ist wohl gar nicht so abwegig. Hab da dieses Jahr noch keinen Zander über 70 cm gehabt.

Aber das Wetter war mal wieder echt spitze. Obwohl es morgens zwar schon empfindlich kalt ist, gab's nen coolen Sonnenunter- und aufgang.


----------



## Udo561 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Winnetou schrieb:


> @Udo
> Und, wie war es?



Morgen ,
meine Fänge haben sich in Grenzen gehalten |supergri
Aber an den Wochenenden ist eh immer zu voll auf und am Wasser.
Ich kann da einige Spots nicht beangeln weil zu viele Boote unterwegs sind.
Aber heute haben wir ja auch wieder ein traumhaftes Wetter , auf ans Wasser #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Athrox schrieb:


> Hmm... hab Samstag abend und Sonntag morgen am Industriehafen Gennep angesessen, insgesamt ca. 12 Stunden. Die Anzahl der Fänge war zwar recht ordentlich, aber die Größe nur bis 48 cm. Einer war sogar nur 22 cm.
> 
> Das mit der Überfischung ist wohl gar nicht so abwegig. Hab da dieses Jahr noch keinen Zander über 70 cm gehabt.
> 
> Aber das Wetter war mal wieder echt spitze. Obwohl es morgens zwar schon empfindlich kalt ist, gab's nen coolen Sonnenunter- und aufgang.


*
hey athrox*,
*mal ne frage. interessiere mich schon länger mal im wendebecken in gennep zu angeln. mir hat jemand erzählt, das es da so schwierig sei, wegen den gesteinsbrocken da ans wasser zu kommen und seine angelsachen (grundangeln) vernünftig plazieren zu können. er selber würde daher dort nur spinangeln. der hafen selber darf ja nur von vereinsmitgliedern beangelt werden, oder gibt es da auch tageskarten !!?? kannst du dazu etwas sagen !!??
gruß many
*


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ihr Frühaufsteher


----------



## ZanderSven (6. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *
> hey athrox*,
> *mal ne frage. interessiere mich schon länger mal im wendebecken in gennep zu angeln. mir hat jemand erzählt, das es da so schwierig sei, wegen den gesteinsbrocken da ans wasser zu kommen und seine angelsachen (grundangeln) vernünftig plazieren zu können. er selber würde daher dort nur spinangeln. der hafen selber darf ja nur von vereinsmitgliedern beangelt werden, oder gibt es da auch tageskarten !!?? kannst du dazu etwas sagen !!??
> gruß many
> *



Ich beangele das Wendebecken auch.Aber schwierig fand ich es jetzt nicht da mein Rod Pod mit Grundangeln auszulegen.Wenn du normale Banksticks nehmen möchtest musst du halt ein bisschen gucken oder diese zwischen den Steinen klemmen, jedoch geht das auch.Ob es Tageskarten dazu gibt weiss ich nicht, jedoch ist es richtig das es Vereinsgewässer ist. Ruf doch mal bei der Anglerhütte in Moers an. Dieser vertreibt auch den Vispas mit der Mietgliedschaft in Gennep.:m


----------



## Udo561 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
mir ist nicht bekannt das man Tageskarten bekommt , lasse mich aber gerne belehren.
Wollte da auch schon mal mit dem Boot hin , selbst mit dem Boot darf man das Hafenbecken nicht beangeln wenn du nicht im Verein bist.

Na ja , gibt genug andere schöne Plätze ;-))
Komme gerade auch vom Vereinsgewässer , einen Karpfen von gut 15 Pfund konnte meinem Pellet nicht wiederstehen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZanderSven schrieb:


> Ich beangele das Wendebecken auch.Aber schwierig fand ich es jetzt nicht da mein Rod Pod mit Grundangeln auszulegen.Wenn du normale Banksticks nehmen möchtest musst du halt ein bisschen gucken oder diese zwischen den Steinen klemmen, jedoch geht das auch.Ob es Tageskarten dazu gibt weiss ich nicht, jedoch ist es richtig das es Vereinsgewässer ist. Ruf doch mal bei der Anglerhütte in Moers an. Dieser vertreibt auch den Vispas mit der Mietgliedschaft in Gennep.:m


 *
danke dir für die info !!!  

gr. many|wavey:
*


----------



## koenig100 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Many,
> mir ist nicht bekannt das man Tageskarten bekommt , lasse mich aber gerne belehren.
> Wollte da auch schon mal mit dem Boot hin , selbst mit dem Boot darf man das Hafenbecken nicht beangeln wenn du nicht im Verein bist.
> 
> ...



*hey udo,

bin seit gestern abend wieder im lande !! 
die hafeneinfahrt bis zur einfahrt in das wendebecken ist quasi vereinsgewässer und für das wendebecken hat mein angelladen in m.-gladbach tages u. wochenendkarten....!! kann ja mal fragen, ob du dann da auch mit dem boot angeln darfst !!
haste deine selbstgemachten pellets benutzt ?? |supergri
gr. many 
*


----------



## Tomxp (6. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit einiger Zeit auch den Vispas inkl. Mitgliedschaft im Genneper Angelverein.
Am Samstag war ich ein paar Stündchen mit Wobbler und Gummifisch vom Ufer aus am oude Maasarm. Leider ohne Erfolg, aber war trotzdem schön. 

Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, dass man dort am Genneper Hafen auch Boote mieten kann, aber ich finde dazu nichts mehr.
Kann mir dazu jemand weiterhelfen und vielleicht auch was über Kosten sagen?

LG
Tom


----------



## Habakuk (6. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Tomxp
Hol dir doch ein Belly Boot, damit kannst du den Hafen in Gennep auch gut befischen.


----------



## Udo561 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *hey udo,
> haste deine selbstgemachten pellets benutzt ?? |supergri
> gr. many
> *



Hy Many,
freut mich das du gesund und munter zurück bist.
Die Pellets funktionieren nicht ;+
Aber ich war heute im Angelladen groß einkaufen |supergri
Jetzt kann ich mal ein paar verschiedene Geschmacksrichtungen selber herstellen.
Bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt 
Morgen früh gehts dann wieder auf Karpfen und morgen Abend bin ich mit einem Kollegen auf der Maas unterwegs , das Leben als Rentner kann echt schön sein 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Athrox (6. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,

Nu sach mal, müßt ihr nicht arbeiten? Irgendwie mach ich wohl was falsch....   |kopfkrat

Das Becken ist im Randbereich so ca. 2 m vor der Wasserlinie mit Grobschotter befestigt und mit einer dünnen Grasschicht überzogen, speziell der Teil links und rechts von den Spundwänden der AVG-Fabrik. Der Schottersaum reicht je nach Standort noch so ca. 2 bis 10 m ins Wasser, danach ist der Grund sandig bis leicht kiesig mit hier und da mal 'nem größeren Brocken. Am Ufer Banksticks in den Boden zu kriegen ist in der Tat nicht grad einfach. Selbst benutze ich, wie ZanderSven, ein Pod. Im Wasser gibts eigentlich keine Probleme mit Grundmontagen. Generell hab ich mir an der Maas und den Seiten- bzw. Altarmen angewöhnt, Grundmontagen vor dem Einholen etwas anzuheben. Dann gibt's keine Hänger. Man sollte die Schnur nach dem Auslegen halt nicht so locker lassen, weil die Strömung sie sonst zwischen die Steine drückt.
Schlimmer find ich, dass sich schonmal 'ne Krabbe am Köder zu schaffen macht und sich dabei dann auch meistens hoffnungslos in der Schnur verheddert. Wenn man sich dann nicht zwicken lassen will, bleibt nur noch kappen übrig. |rolleyes

Stimmt, das Hafen- und Wendebecken ist Vereinsgewässer von der VBG Gennep. Hier bräuchteste 'ne Vis-/looprechtvergunning. Aber es gibt auch 2-Tageskarten (kostet 10 €) und Wochenkarten (kostet glaub ich 15 oder 17 €). Die kann man in der Fußgängerzone (Zandstraat) in Gennep kaufen im Anglershop van der Burg.

Im Großen und Ganzen kann man da eigentlich ganz gut angeln. Jetzt wird's ja auch wieder kälter, da ist es nicht mehr so überlaufen und überschippert dort.

Hab am Samstag auch wieder so 'ne komische Aktion beobachtet. Da kommen am frühen Abend 11 Jachten von der Maas ins Wendebecken. Alle schön in Reih' und Glied mit gleichmäßigem Sicherheitsabstand. Auf jedem Boot so 3-4 Leute, einer fährt. Zielgerichtet fuhren die mit zügigem Tempo hintereinanderweg in den totlaufenden Ladekanal von der AVG. Nach ca. 10 Minuten kamen die dann alle wieder in Reih' und Glied und im gleichen zügigen Tempo aus dem Kanal mit direktem Kurs zur Maas und -schwupps- ... waren sie wieder weg.
Und dann saßen da wieder 3 Angler mit nem dicken Fragezeichen überm Kopf.

Gott alleine weiß was die da hinten machen...


----------



## Udo561 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Athrox schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Nu sach mal, müßt ihr nicht arbeiten? Irgendwie mach ich wohl was falsch....   |kopfkrat



Hi,
ich habe nächsten Monat 10 Jähriges 
Dann bin ich 10 Jahre in Rente  |supergri

War gestern Abend noch mal eben am Hafen ein wenig Spinnfischen , aber bis auf ein paar Barsche und ein 35 Hecht  wollte nichts beissen.
Jetzt gehts erst mal auf Karpfen , denke mal das es in ner halben Stunde hell wird.
Gruß Udo


----------



## zwerg (7. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Guten morgen Udo,
was machen die Hechte im Vereinsgewässer,hat Du schon welche gefangen?
Gruß Raimund


----------



## Udo561 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Raimund,
ja , habe ich , aber noch nichts größeres , bei 60 war Schluß |supergri
War heute früh auf dem Weg und habe im Kreisverkehr gleich wieder die Ausfahrt Campingplatz genommen.|supergri
Hier schüttet es und stürmt dazu , werde es wohl gegen Mittag nochmal versuchen.
Heute Abend wollte ich ursprünglich mit einem Kollegen mit dem Boot raus , mal sehen , ich will mal hoffen das es bis dahin trocken ist.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bist du diese Woche auch nochmal am Wasser ?
Wenn ja dann geh an den anderen Teich , ich hatte da die Tage ganz gut gefangen , im großen See lief es nicht so gut.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Pitchy (7. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Winnetou schrieb:


> @Pitchy
> Dann nix wie ins Boot und ab geht die Post



Leider kein Boot in meinem Besitz  wir sind nur arme Uferangler...


----------



## Udo561 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich versuche es heute Abend nochmal mit einem Kollegen , mal sehen ob die Hechte noch wollen.
Mit so einem Boot hat schon Vorteile und so teuer ist ein Schlauchboot nun auch nicht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Habakuk (7. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Udo/Pitchy
Ich denke, dass man mit 5000€ schon was vernünftiges bekommen kann. Manchmal kann man auch ein sehr gutes Schnäpchen machen. Bei mir dauert es jedoch noch ein bisschen bis ich es mir aus zeitlichen Gründen erlauben kann.


----------



## Udo561 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ein gescheites Schlauchboot ( ab 320 cm ) zum angeln mit 5 PS Motor bekommst du gebraucht für knapp über 1000 Euro , neu ab 1900 Euro.
Das reicht zum angeln vollkommen aus.
Gruß udo


----------



## flasha (7. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Winnetou schrieb:


> @Udo/Pitchy
> Ich denke, dass man mit 5000€ schon was vernünftiges bekommen kann. Manchmal kann man auch ein sehr gutes Schnäpchen machen. Bei mir dauert es jedoch noch ein bisschen bis ich es mir aus zeitlichen Gründen sowas erlauben kann.



Achso, ja dann los! Sparschweine schnappen, Hammer drauf und Boot kaufen! Sind doch nur 5000€!


----------



## Habakuk (7. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Flasha
So meinte ich das natürlich nicht. #h

@Udo
Bei uns in RP darf man vom Boot aus auch am Rhein fischen. Da wäre so ein Schlauchboot und 5PS ein bisschen zu wenig. Aber für die Maas reicht es allemal.


----------



## Kark (7. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Je nach Wetter und Verkehr würde ich mit einem 3m Schlauchboot und 5Ps auch nicht auf der Maas rumgurken...


----------



## ZanderSven (7. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Athrox schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Nu sach mal, müßt ihr nicht arbeiten? Irgendwie mach ich wohl was falsch....   |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Das ging den ganzen Samstag so :msaßen an der einfahrt von der maas, aber leider kann man ja nicht bis zur avg gucken wenn man dort sitzt^^leider war ich samstag abend auf nem geburtstag eingeladen so konnte ich nur morgens bis nachmittags fischen:c


----------



## flasha (7. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Winnetou schrieb:


> @Flasha
> So meinte ich das natürlich nicht. #h
> 
> @Udo
> Bei uns in RP darf man vom Boot aus auch am Rhein fischen. Da wäre so ein Schlauchboot und 5PS ein bisschen zu wenig. Aber für die Maas reicht es allemal.



Habe gerade auch gemerkt...hab garnicht soviel im Schwein  Aber für 1000-5000 Euro nen Schlauchi? Dann doch lieber ein gescheites GFK,PE... Böötchen!^^


----------



## Athrox (8. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Naja, also wenn man Freund Google nach einer ungefähren Kostenskizze fragt, sagt er dazu folgendes:

- zweischaliges Angelboot Silke aus GFK, Maße ca. 4,20 x 1,55 m mit 2 verschließbaren Staufächern, incl. Ruder und Dollen für 1.199,- € plus 190,- € Transportkosten (siehe Angelboote-Xanten.de)

- 4-Takter Suzuki DF5S, Leistung 5 PS, 1 Zylinder, führerscheinfreie Kurzschaftversion mit Handstarter, incl. eingebautem Tank für 1.199,- € (siehe gruendl.de)

- Bootstrailer Harbeck Typ 550 M-L, Deichsellänge 4,60 m, gummigefedert, hinten ausgestattet mit Langauflagen und 3 Kielrollen, incl. Stützrad und Windenstand mit handbedienter Winde, steuer- und versicherungsfrei, TÜV-geprüft und mit Betriebserlaubnis für 1.225,- € (siehe bootstrailer-markt.de)

Alles neu natürlich.

Das sind zusammen 3.813,- €. Da legste noch 500,- € drauf und dann haste da sogar ein einigermaßen funktionierendes Echolot dranne.

Müßte man noch eine Garage anmieten, um das Ding rein zu stellen, kostet das ca. 40,- € und ... pack wech ... nochmal 50,- € Sprit. Mit 90,- € Kosten im Monat, biste dann jedes Wochenende fett auf'm Wasser am ansitzen.

Wär schon 'ne Überlegung wert. Es gibt auch Leute, die für 1.900,- € ein ferngesteuertes Futterboot mit Echolot kaufen....


----------



## Namenloser (8. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Udo Erstmal danke für die Paar Grundinfos.

Das wusste ich ja noch nicht mal wollt es nur generell wissen, war dort noch nie gewesen und wusste auch nicht wie groß die maas ist.
Im endefeckt waren wir hinter velden.


----------



## helgen (9. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Leuten war gestern mal mit Boot auf der Maas bei Roermond unterwegs erst hatten wir was regen aber gegen Mittag gings und dann kamnen auch die Bisse wir hatten neun Barsche zwei schöne 32/42 cm
alle bei Schleppen mit gummis(Gelbglitter/Grünglitter) hat richtig spaß gemacht.


----------



## Mokoi (10. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo ich habe ein Karte für belgien und möchte an der Maas angeln gehen. kann mir jemand sagen wo ich da angeln kann so rund um Maaseik? möchte Raubfisch angeln. Kann mir jemand ein tip geben wo ich mich am besten hin hocken kann und darf ? werde mir die Karte für Holland erst in Dezember holen das lohnt sich jetzt nicht mehr.
Ich bedanke mich für eure tips und hilfe im voraus.

MfG
Mokoi


----------



## Kark (10. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich hoffe du meinst Januar bzw. für 2011...


----------



## Mokoi (10. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ja für 2011 die bekommst du aber schon in Dezember also laut mein vertrauten angelhändler das ist wohl ein Verein in Roermond


----------



## theundertaker (10. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich will den Thread hoffentlich mal auf positive Art beleben und hab hier mal 4 von den besseren Barschen der letzten Versuche...der letzte ist auch der größte mit 37,5 cm...dieser wurde aber von meiner Freundin gefangen.

(Ja...ich weiß....schwarzes Gesicht und blablabla :m Und nächstes Mal werden die Barsche besser mit der anderen Hand unterstützt, das fällt mir auch grade auf, sorry dafür...bin halt nicht unfehlbar )

Hoffe mal, ihr freut euch über die Bilder...die Barsche wurden alle auf DropShot mit Tauwurm bzw. Dendros gefangen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jogibaer1996 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin Thomas,
Petri, Schöne Fische!
Im Moment laufen die Barsche ja anscheinend echt gut! 
Hast du schonmal Zander auf DS mit Tauwurm gefangen?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## theundertaker (10. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hab letztens den Zander mit DropShot und 2 Dendrobenas gefangen...also kleine Würmer...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

schön!
Kleiner Tipp, man könnte auf deinen Fotos möglicherweise durch den Hintergrund die Stelle erkennen...
Nus so... 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## theundertaker (10. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Macht nix, aber danke für den Tipp....sehr viel zu sehen ist ja nicht wirklich....dass ich die im Wasser gefangen habe ist wohl klar :-D *Spaß*...und wer das Gewässer kennt, braucht keine bestimmte Stelle...momentan beißen doch die Barsche sowieso sehr gut und fast überall...


----------



## Mokoi (10. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Mokoi schrieb:


> hallo ich habe ein Karte für belgien und möchte an der Maas angeln gehen. kann mir jemand sagen wo ich da angeln kann so rund um Maaseik? möchte Raubfisch angeln. Kann mir jemand ein tip geben wo ich mich am besten hin hocken kann und darf ? werde mir die Karte für Holland erst in Dezember holen das lohnt sich jetzt nicht mehr.
> Ich bedanke mich für eure tips und hilfe im voraus.
> 
> MfG
> Mokoi


 
hat denn keiner eine info für mich


----------



## theundertaker (10. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Belgien ist glaub ich hier nicht so oft angesprochen...es geht mehr um die Niederlande...vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand...ich halte die Daumen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kark (11. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> schön!
> Kleiner Tipp, man könnte auf deinen Fotos möglicherweise durch den Hintergrund die Stelle erkennen...
> Nus so...
> 
> ...



Solange man das Gesicht nicht erkennt ist ja alles in Ordnung.....lol


----------



## theundertaker (12. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Heute paar kleine Barsche....einen 25er und einen 33er (Bild).

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

schöner Barsch


----------



## Udo561 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
heute einen Hecht und ein paar Barsche , aber kein Bild 
Gruß Udo


----------



## dc1981 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich weiß wo du den gefangen hast :vik:

petrie zu den fängen


----------



## theundertaker (12. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wo bleibst du Nase eigentlich  Komm doch mal wieder mit, wenn ich auch unterwegs bin...ich kann so nicht arbeiten.... 

Fahre am Samstag nach Hause zu meinen Ellis...dann für 1 - 1 1/2 Wochen und danach bin ich in Erkelenz...das heißt dann??? Na sicher...ich werde sehr viel angeln fahren...vielleicht biste ja dann dabei...werde dich vor den Tripps kurz anrufen oder anmailen, ob du auch Bock hast...bin nur noch bis Freitag Abend im Netz...danach hab ich erstmal keins...also bitte per Handy melden...

Der Regen hat heute n bisschen genervt, ansonsten wars aber wieder ein netter Angeltag...Marcel war auch dabei...


----------



## Wowka29 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Angelfreunde!

Bin Neu hier und habe direkt einfache und doofe frage,

möchte gerne am Wochenende nach Holland fahren und am Maas angeln. Wohne in Ratingen näher Düsseldorf (nrw), direkt am A 52 (Düsseldorf). Wer kann mir die gute plätze verraten wo man angeln kann mit direkt pkw am  mass und soll nicht soweit sein wie 100 km und dann brauche ich noch schein wo kann ihn im welchen gäschäft in holland kaufen.

War schon mal mit freunden Am see irgendwo in holland in roemond aber möchte diesmal am mass angeln. vielleicht wenn möglich ist einfach adresse durchsagen wie man am schnellsten und am praktischen dahin kommt.


danke voraus
wowka


----------



## QWERTZ (13. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Wowka29 schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde!
> 
> Bin Neu hier und habe direkt einfache und doofe frage,
> 
> ...




Cooler Typ! :q  
(Lösche mal Deine Emailadresse wieder, hier kannst Du per Privatnachricht angeschrieben werden!)

Schau Dir mal diese Seite an, dort findest Du alle wichtigen Infos:

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/

Dann schaust Du auf http://maps.google.de/ und gibst in der Suche Roermond ein. Überall wo Wasser ist, kannst Du Fische fangen! #6

Viel Erfolg!

Gruß
Marcel

PS: Herzlich willkommen im AB!


----------



## Udo561 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
wenn du seine eMail kopierst nützt ihm das nicht viel wenn er sie löscht ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q
Grins 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## QWERTZ (14. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn du seine eMail kopierst nützt ihm das nicht viel wenn er sie löscht ;-))
> Gruß Udo




Hi Udo,

da hast Du wohl recht!! 
Nehme sie jetzt mal raus....


Wie läufts bei Dir zur Zeit?
Auch wieder etwas schleppend?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Marcel,
nö , könnte ich nicht sagen , viele Hechte , aber leider sehr viele kleinere.
Karpfen und Schleien laufen sehr gut, Schleien werden auch wieder größer , hatte die letzten tage einige ü40 und auch wieder eine ü50 cm.
Auf Zander habe ich die letzten 3 Tage nicht geangelt , mir fehlt die Zeit .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Graphy (14. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

ich fahre auch schon seit ein paar Jahren nach Roermond nähe De Weert  angeln. Ich würde allerdings nun auch mal gerne neue Stellen ausprobieren, aber meine Frage ist wo darf man eigentlich parken. Ich bin mir da sehr unsicher ob ich einfach mein Auto irgendwo abstellen darf.

Welche Stellen könntet ihr mir empfehlen zum Feedern, die mit dem Auto recht gut erreichbar sind ohne sein ganzes Zeug kilometerweit durch die Botanik schleppen zu müssen.


----------



## Udo561 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
Roermond ist nicht so mein Gebiet , aber es gibt doch genügend Plätze wo man direkt mit dem Auto an die Maas fahren kann.
Hier bei mir gibt es extra Parkplätze für Angler , direkt am Wasser .
das sollte es um Roermond rum doch auch geben.
Gruß udo


----------



## QWERTZ (14. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Marcel,
> nö , könnte ich nicht sagen , viele Hechte , aber leider sehr viele kleinere.
> Karpfen und Schleien laufen sehr gut, Schleien werden auch wieder größer , hatte die letzten tage einige ü40 und auch wieder eine ü50 cm.
> Auf Zander habe ich die letzten 3 Tage nicht geangelt , mir fehlt die Zeit .
> Gruß Udo





Hi Udo,

ich war am Sonntag und auch gestern ein paar Stunden
und konnte, an sonst sehr guten Stellen, nur ein paar Barsche fangen. Samstag war noch richtig gut! Dachte das hat evtl. was mit dem Wetterumschwung zu tun, aber wenn Du weiterhin gut fängst ist diese Theorie wohl wiederlegt. :q

Naja, werds natürlich weiter probieren. Kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten. 

Wie siehts denn bei den anderen aus? Keine Fänge zu berichten?

Der Thread ist ja schon ein wenig langweilig geworden, seitdem die Mods aufgeräumt haben. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (14. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Roermond ist nicht so mein Gebiet , aber es gibt doch genügend Plätze wo man direkt mit dem Auto an die Maas fahren kann.
> Hier bei mir gibt es extra Parkplätze für Angler , direkt am Wasser .
> das sollte es um Roermond rum doch auch geben.
> Gruß udo




Außerdem würde ich das Gewässer nicht nach bester Parkmöglichkeit aussuchen.  
Guck wo Du am liebsten angeln würdest und such Dir ne schöne Stelle wo Du in der nähe parken kannst. Ich hab in über 4 Jahren noch kein Parkticket bekommen und ich hab schon viele Gewässer und Stellen ausprobiert. 

An manchen Straßen darfst Du anch Sonnenuntergang nicht fahren und parken, das ist aber ausgeschildert.

Außerdem sind die Stellen/Gewässer wo nicht jeder mit dem Auto ran fahren kann, meist die besten!  

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Außerdem würde ich das Gewässer nicht nach bester Parkmöglichkeit aussuchen.
> Gruß
> Marcel



Hi,
ich schon 
Es soll auch Angler geben die nicht so gut zu Fuß sind oder so viel Tackle dabei haben das längere Fußwege nahezu unmöglich sind.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (14. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bin ab Samstag für ca. 1,5 Wochen bei meinen Ellis im Osten zu Besuch...danach dann in Erkelenz...angle erst wieder, wenn ich zurück bin...dann sind die Barsche und Hechte fällig ^^


----------



## Udo561 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
so , heute hats dann auch endlich mal mit der Hechtoma geklappt , nach 2 Babyhechten heute früh habe ich dann heute Nachmittag die Oma gefangen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Hotspot (14. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi

Petri zum tollen Fisch !

Ich bin erst nächste Woche wieder auf der maas unterwegs.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> so , heute hats dann auch endlich mal mit der Hechtoma geklappt , nach 2 Babyhechten heute früh habe ich dann heute Nachmittag die Oma gefangen.
> Gruß Udo


 Hallo Udo
Waren heute auch draußen mit den Maasanglern.Hatten 2 schöne Hechte und ohne Ende Barsche.


----------



## Udo561 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Heute war anscheinend Hechtwetter ;-))
hatte ja heute früh die beiden kleinen und dann am Nachmittag die Hechtoma.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

da wäre mehr gegangen wenn nicht so ein Wind gewesen wäre.


----------



## Udo561 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bei uns ging es , war windig aber jetzt nicht so stark das es störend war.
So blieb die Pose zumindest immer in Bewegung ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

waren heute in erster Linie draußen um Hot Spots für den Winter zu suchen. vor allen für unsere Mitglieder ohne Boot.
Da sind ein paar heiße Stellen dabei.


----------



## Udo561 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen Torsten ,
und ich wollte gleich mit dem Boot raus , aber hier bei mir regnet es in Strömen , an angeln ist nicht zu denken , leider.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Jogibär (15. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> waren heute in erster Linie draußen um Hot Spots für den Winter zu suchen. vor allen für unsere Mitglieder ohne Boot.
> Da sind ein paar heiße Stellen dabei.


Hi Torsten,

das ist ein sehr feiner Zug von dir.:q

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Criss81 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

"Echte" Maasangler achten ja auch aufeinander , aber das kann man ja an geeigneter Stelle nochmal im ruhigen Besprechen


----------



## Tomxp (15. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,
gestern abend einen schönen Hecht und 2 kleinere Barsche in ca. 90 Minuten, dann hab ich wieder abgebrochen. Ziemlich starker Wind und Dauernieselregen... Bin halt ne Memme. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Udo561 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Tomxp schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> gestern abend einen schönen Hecht und 2 kleinere Barsche in ca. 90 Minuten, dann hab ich wieder abgebrochen. Ziemlich starker Wind und Dauernieselregen... Bin halt ne Memme.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Hi,
Glückwunsch , gestern war anscheinend Hechtwetter #6
Kannst auch gerne Bilder einstellen 
Gruß udo


----------



## QWERTZ (15. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo,

dickes petri zur Hechtoma! #6#6
Wurde ja auch Zeit... 

Worauf hast Du sie gefangen?
Große Wobbler geschleppt?

Oder doch Naturköder? :q 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
Naturköder an der Pose.
Bei dem Wind gestern hat sich das ja angeboten , die Pose blieb ständig in Bewegung.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Wohlstandskind (15. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

auch von mir´n fettes petri


----------



## Pitchy (16. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Zurück zum Fisch:

Nach drei-jähriger Angelpause versuche ich mein Glück seit August wieder an der Maas bei Roemrond.

Am letzten Sonntag saßen wir trotz Dauerregen wieder einmakl an, dieses mal am Visplas. LEider hat seit zwei WOchen der Angelladen in ROemrond Sonntags zu, was wir nicht wussten. Also sind wir ohne Maden und Chance auf Köfi weiter. Wir haben dann auf Grund und mit Pose geangelt. Köder Tauwurm und Mais.
Das war schaden, denn eigebltivh waren wir hinter kapitalen Zandern und HEchten im Visplas her. KArpfen soll es da zwar auch geben, und früher hatte ich hin und wieder einmal einen kleinen Karpfen beim Feedern dran, jedoch tat sich am Sonntag bei Dauerregen nichts. Kein Zupfer. Hinzu kam das der See voll mit diesen grünen Schmieralgen war. Mhh..

Mal schaun ob es dort zumindest von den Algen her im Oktober besser wird.


----------



## Jogibär (16. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Pitchy schrieb:


> Zurück zum Fisch:
> 
> Nach drei-jähriger Angelpause versuche ich mein Glück seit August wieder an der Maas bei Roemrond.
> 
> ...


Hallo,
am visplas war ich auch schonmal. Mit der Spinnrute rund um den See, Gummi Wobbler alles ausprobiert...das Ergebnis war das gleiche wie bei dir. Ich hab damals (danach) die Info bekommen, dass das absolut kein Raubfischpool wäre, sich für Karpfen aber lohnen soll ...und bin auch nie mehr da gewesen.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## QWERTZ (16. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Pitchy schrieb:


> Zurück zum Fisch:





Was ist denn nun mit Fisch?? |kopfkrat
War wohl nix....


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hab mal wieder ne Reihe Offtopics gelöscht und drohe hiermit wieder Verwarnungen an..

Es liegt an euch selber..


----------



## winni_07 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Pitchy:

Bin vor einigen Wochen auch nochmal am Visplas gewesen. Mehr als 2 Barsche war da leider auch nicht drin.

Einige meine Freunde sind dort aber öfter zum Karpfen und Brassen fischen. Gerade bei den Brassen scheinen ein paar große Jungs dabei zu sein.

Von Raubfisch fängen hab ich da aber auch noch nicht viel gehört...

gruß


----------



## micha1581 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hat sich erledigt....

vg


----------



## jogibaer1996 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin Jungs, 
ich war nochmal an der maas unterwegs...
ein hecht und ein paar Barsche...
(und nohc was: Bild siehe avatar)

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
und ich war heute aus Zeitgründen das erste mal seit Wochen nicht am Wasser 
Aber morgen früh bin ich dann gleich zum Karpfenangeln und danach muss ich mir erst mal ein Bivvy organisieren 
So langsam beginnt die kältere und regenreiche Zeit.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Athrox (18. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Kleine up-to-date-Info:

Sitz hier grad am Industriehafen in Gennep. Die Zander sind prima drauf, bin jetzt ca. 1 Stunde hier und komm jetzt zum ersten mal dazu mich hin zu setzen.

Mal sehen, wie lange das noch so bleibt.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich war ja lang nicht mehr an der Maas aber unser Campingnachbar hat seit 7 Wochen kein Zander mehr gefangen, aber heute morgen einen 95cm Zander und dem hat er natürlich [edit by Thomas9904: Für c+r - Diskussionen gibts eigene Threads, die haben hier nichts zu suchen]


----------



## Athrox (18. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Also die letzten 2 Stunden war's ziemlich ruhig, hatte 2 zwei ziemlich ärgerliche Fehlbisse und deswegen den Fisch verloren. Mal schauen ob nochwas geht, ansonsten hau ich für heut ab. Wird nämlich ganzschön frisch an die Patschhändchen.

Naja, hab hier dieses Jahr auch noch nichts größeres gehabt, alles unter 70cm. Heute gings nur bis 54.

[edit by Thomas9904: Für c+r - Diskussionen gibts eigene Threads, die haben hier nichts zu suchen]

Ooops es piepst....


----------



## Mokoi (20. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi kann mir mal jemand helfen ich bin eín einsamer Uferangler und möchte an der Maas in Holland Angeln bis heute war ich immer in Belgien und habe keine schöne stelle gefunden wo ich Zander oder Hecht fangen kann, hab aber auch erst dises Jahr angefangen mit Angeln. Möcht mir jemand Hotspots verraten wo ich mien glück versuchen kann? Ich fahr schon 5 monate durch die gegend in Belgien und hab noch kein Zander oder Co gefanngen. deshalb möchte ich jetzt mal Maasbracht oder Wessem versuchen vieleicht kann mir jemand mal was dazu sagen wenn er möchte. Ich weiß auch das es vom Boot aus einfacher ist aber dafür habe ich nicht das nötige Kleingeld. habe mir jetzt für 1200 euro ausrüstung gekauft und mir beraten lassen was ich alles brauch von drop shot bis Jerkbait und spinn fisching alle ruten und solches vorhanden aber noch kein Zielfisch gefangen. Ich denk mal ich versuch mein glück immer an der falschen stelle.

Würde mich sehr freuen über Hotspots für Uferangler 

Gruß Mokoi


----------



## QWERTZ (20. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Mokoi,

ich schreib Dir mal ne PN!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Mokoi schrieb:


> habe mir jetzt für 1200 euro ausrüstung gekauft und mir beraten lassen was ich alles brauch von drop shot bis Jerkbait und spinn fisching alle ruten und solches vorhanden aber noch kein Zielfisch gefangen.
> Gruß Mokoi



Hi,
Glückwunsch zur Ausrüstung 
Aber leider ist das keine Garantie für einen schönen Zander oder Hecht :q

Fahr die Maas mal ab , suche dir Stellen aus wo sich Hafeneinfahrten , Steinschüttungen oder Brücken befinden , 
Da hast die die größten Chancen.
Die Hechte stehen sehr oft im Kraut , noch nicht mal weit weg vom Ufer.
Um Spots wir hier ein großes Geheimnis gemacht , ok , ich kann es verstehen , ich gebe meine Spots auch nur an Kollegen weiter die ihre Fische zurücksetzen.
Schließlich habe ich Kinder die auch angeln und deren Kinder sollten nach Möglichkeit auch noch Fische in der Maas fangen können.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Mokoi (20. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Um Spots wir hier ein großes Geheimnis gemacht , ok , ich kann es verstehen , ich gebe meine Spots auch nur an Kollegen weiter die ihre Fische zurücksetzen.
> Schließlich habe ich Kinder die auch angeln und deren Kinder sollten nach Möglichkeit auch noch Fische in der Maas fangen können.
> Gruß Udo


 
 Ob du es glaubst oder nicht ich Angel nur weil es mir spaß macht und ich die Natur liebe, ich esse kein Fisch auser mal ein fischstäbschen alles fisch den ich fang landen wieder ins wasser zurück ich habe nur am drill und am erfolg spaß sonst nichts .
#6
Danke für eure tipps werde mir mal alles durch den Kopf gehen lassen und mir mal ein Tag planen. aber ich freu mich natürlich auch auf weitere tipps von euch

Gruß Mokoi


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Leute wie schauts mit den stachelrittern? werden die langsam mal aktiv? in was für tiefen fangt man momentan? stehen die fische noch verstreut in der maas oder sammeln sich schon gruppen in den seen? würd mich für einen guten post sehr freuen !

danke im voraus 

mfg


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

jungens, was is? habt ihr tote Hose hier?:q:q
Ich werde gleich noch mal los ziehen und karpfen ärgern. 

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hechte gehen sehr gut


----------



## Udo561 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Glück für dich Torsten , wir hatten die Tage nur Barsch.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

man seid ihr Zicken.... muss das denn sein? Ich dachte, es geht hier um Maasangeln??

Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



> Ich dachte, es geht hier um Maasangeln??


Ich eigentlich auch - scheinbar legen es aber einige drauf an, Verwarnungen zu sammeln..

Was wie beim letzten Mal ab jetzt wieder bei jedem OT -Gespamme so sein wird.

Es liegt also an euch, das Thema ist ja klar und deutlich:
Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen

Alles andere wird wieder gelöscht, der einstellende User verwarnt/gesperrt:


----------



## Udo561 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
so , Wetter passt ja , gleich gehts erst mal mit dem Boot auf die Maas .


----------



## Goodstuff2011 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

ich komme aus den  Süden von Deutschland bei 74564 Crailsheim.
Ich muss in 2 Wochen Beruflich in den Norden, und bin nur 30km von Roermond weg. s 
Deshalb möchte ich mit meinem Kumpel , ein Angelwochenende bei Roermond einplanen Freitag - Sonntag.
Wir waren noch nie an der Maas Angeln, und haben deshalb 0 Plan. Zielfisch ist Zander und Barsch Hecht.
Wer kann uns Tips geben für Roermond. 
Oder ist einer am WE in der Ecke, und wir können zusammen Angeln. Wir stellen auch das Bier#h.

Danke 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Udo561 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas,
vor dem Bier solltet ihr euch einen Vispas besorgen ,oder besser erst mal ein wenig erkundigen.
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm
Euer Zielfisch schwimmt auf jeden Fall in der Maas , Spots könnt ihr hier keine erwarten , oder eben nur die , die hoffnungslos überfischt sind.
Um Roermond rum treffen sich jedes Wochenende einige User hier aus dem Forum.
Ist aber nicht so ganz meine Ecke , ich beangele die Maas gut 40 KM Stromabwärts.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Goodstuff2011 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Udo,

danke für den Link. Dann wird es wohl nichts mit dem Angeltripp.
Der Aufwand und das Geld für 2x Angeln ist dann leider zu hoch.

Danke

Oder gibt es in Deutschlan (nähe Geilenkirchen) ein Gutes Barschrevier ??? Am besten wo man sich am WE treffen kann.
Die Frage müsste ich aber woanderst stellen.#q


----------



## Kark (29. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Probiers doch doch einfach mal am deutschen Rhein...ist auch nicht viel weiter als die Maasplassen.


----------



## helgen (29. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Im Raum GK sind nur Vereinsgewässer mußte mal Google ob die Gastkarten aus geben.


----------



## Udo561 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Goodstuff2011 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> danke für den Link. Dann wird es wohl nichts mit dem Angeltripp.
> Der Aufwand und das Geld für 2x Angeln ist dann leider zu hoch.
> .



Hi,
na ja , brauchst doch nur ne Wochenkarte zu kaufen ,die kostet 6 Euro .
Damit ist dann alles erledigt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Oder gibt es in Deutschlan (nähe Geilenkirchen) ein Gutes Barschrevier ??? Am besten wo man sich am WE treffen kann.
Die Frage müsste ich aber woanderst stellen.#q[/QUOTE]

*könnte dir da noch evtl. die "tuschenbroicher mühle" empfehlen, dann aber der große see. da kannste auch das komplette wochenende fr-so ansitzen !!! einfach mal googlen, liegt in wegberg, nicht weit von GK !!
gr. many*


----------



## Udo561 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
wo biste ??
Schon wieder zurück ?
Oder noch irgendwo auf der , beziehungsweise neben der Bahn.

Angeln kannste in NL doch überall , je nach dem in welchen Verein du eintrittst
stehen dir doch auch noch die Vereinsgewässer zur Verfügung , das sind meist 
kleinere Teiche um 1 ha.
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

jo seit gestern abend udo und jetzt erstmal weekend !!! 
dachte der kollege kommt aus crailsheim und ist nur kurze zeit hier !!?? hab dir übrigens ne pn geschickt !! 
gr. many


----------



## Goodstuff2011 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja , brauchst doch nur ne Wochenkarte zu kaufen ,die kostet 6 Euro .
> Damit ist dann alles erledigt.
> Gruß Udo




Hallo Udo, 

das hört sich gut an. Brauch ich dann nur die Wochenkarte ohne Weitere Erlaubnisscheine?? Wo kann ich die Karte kaufen, wo wir Angeln ist mir egal. Was kannst du empfehlen?.

DANKE


----------



## Udo561 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
du benötigst nur die Limburgvergunnigung , kostet die Woche 6 Euro

Gruß Udo 

Die Limburgvergunning ist erhältlich bei: 

VVV Roermond, Kraanpoort 1, Roermond, tel. 0900-2025588
VVV Venlo, Nieuwstraat 40, Venlo, tel. 077-3543800
Hengelsportcentrale Limburg, Keulsebaan 501, Roermond, tel. 0475-332881
Rezeption des Ferienparks Leukermeer, De Kamp 5, Well, tel. 0478-502444


----------



## Udo561 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen,
Barsch läuft im Momenr wie verrückt.
Gestern auf die schnelle einen Spots angefahren und ich konnte in gut 1 Stunde um die 15 Barsche fangen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Wohlstandskind (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hecht und Zander läuft auch prima


----------



## Udo561 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Komme gerade auch wieder vom Wasser , 2 kleinere Hechte und wieder über 10 Barsche.


----------



## Habakuk (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Udo
Sind auch schöne Barsche dabei Udo?


----------



## wrasor (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich war gestern auch an der maas und kann´s nur bestätigen das die fische beißen
2 kleine barsche und meinen aller ersten zander  (50,5 cm)


----------



## Athrox (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Na denn allen ein dickes Petri Heil zugeträllert...  #6

Glückwunsch zum Zander, wrasor!


----------



## koenig100 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Morgen,
> Barsch läuft im Momenr wie verrückt.
> Gestern auf die schnelle einen Spots angefahren und ich konnte in gut 1 Stunde um die 15 Barsche fangen.
> Gruß Udo



*du bekommst den hals auch nicht voll udo !!! :q

gr. many *


----------



## Udo561 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
ist mit dem Boot nicht schwer wenn du die Biester erst mal gefunden hast , dann einfach dem Schwarm folgen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Winnetou schrieb:


> @Udo
> Sind auch schöne Barsche dabei Udo?



Hi,
meist um die 20 - 28 cm 
Gruß Udo


----------



## helgen (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Freut mich zu hören das was auf der Maas geht.
Werde auch wieder raus fahren wenn ich wieder aus BR zurück bin.
Hier läuft nichts nur kleine Hechte


----------



## koenig100 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



helgen schrieb:


> Freut mich zu hören das was auf der Maas geht.
> Werde auch wieder raus fahren wenn ich wieder aus BR zurück bin.
> Hier läuft nichts nur kleine Hechte


 
*Hauptsache du hast spaß am anderen ende der welt ! *


----------



## Peter70 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



helgen schrieb:


> Freut mich zu hören das was auf der Maas geht.
> Werde auch wieder raus fahren wenn ich wieder aus BR zurück bin.
> Hier läuft nichts nur kleine Hechte




Hallo Helgen
Was heißt bei dir klein?
Gruss Peter


----------



## Udo561 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
Hecht läuft sehr gut zur Zeit , ich habe gestern und heute einige um die 60 cm gehabt und dann heute zum Abschluß noch einen von 107 cm.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Goodstuff2011 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> du benötigst nur die Limburgvergunnigung , kostet die Woche 6 Euro
> 
> Gruß Udo
> ...



hallo 
hab nun mit dem Chef vom Angelladen gesprochen,

Die PN an dich (Udo) hat sich somit erledigt. 
Wer in NL 1 Tag oder nur 1 Woche Angeln möchte braucht nur die Wochenkarte (wie Udo schreibt) keinen Vispass oder anderen Kram. Aber davon steht im NETZ absolut nix.

Wir sind also ab Freitag Mittag in Roermond. Wer mit uns Angeln möchte (und uns seine geheimen Stellen ziegen möchte|supergri, einfach mailen.

Danke für euere Hilfe:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Udo561 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi ,
ja dann viel Spaß und Erfolg.
Roermond ist nicht meine Ecke , aber Fisch gibts da mehr als genug.
Gruß Udo


----------



## helgen (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Peter70 schrieb:


> Hallo Helgen
> Was heißt bei dir klein?
> Gruss Peter


Hallo Peter klein ist bei mir 50 cm okay lg helgen


----------



## helgen (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo ein schönes petri zum 107 pike werde dich noch ein kriegen versprochen ok
lg helgen#h


----------



## Udo561 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



helgen schrieb:


> Udo ein schönes petri zum 107 pike werde dich noch ein kriegen versprochen ok
> lg helgen#h



Hallo Helmut ,
ich gönne es dir .
Wenn du nach Fiesland fährst stehen deine Chancen ja ganz gut , den ü1 Meter in der Maas zu überlisten wird nicht ganz so einfach sein.
Aber ich arbeite auch jeden Tag daran meinen bestehenden Rekord zu verbessern 
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*wenn 2 sich streiten, freut sich der 3. !!!! :m

gr. many*


----------



## Udo561 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
wir streiten doch nicht |supergri
Es gibt doch genug Hecht für alle 
Zur Zeit beissen die Hechte doch auf alles was man ihnen vorwirft.
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Many,
> wir streiten doch nicht |supergri
> Es gibt doch genug Hecht für alle
> Zur Zeit beissen die Hechte doch auf alles was man ihnen vorwirft.
> Gruß Udo



*hey udo,
ich war dienstag mit torsten im boot unterwegs, da hatte genau wie bei dir nix gebissen !! außer beim vertikalangeln hatten wir einige bisse, aber vom verhalten her nur barsche.....!! |rolleyes
aber zieh dich warm an, sonntag bin ich mit helmut on tour, wir werden die hechte jagen ohne ende !!!! :m
gr. many*


----------



## Udo561 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
ist doch echt seltsam das es so unterschiedlich laufen kann.
Heute hatten auch wieder nur Barsche gebissen , aber wieder locker über 10 stück in gut 2 Stunden.
Sonntag sind wir auch unterwegs |supergri
Mook , oder wie auch immer das Kaff sich nennt , bin mal gespannt , war noch nie da.
Gruß Udo


----------



## wrasor (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

und wie läufts im moment an der maas? wollte morgen mal für ein paar stündchen dahin (ecke von Linne). falls sich wer anschließen will immer gern gesehen


----------



## SaIz (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Many,
> Heute hatten auch wieder nur Barsche gebissen , aber wieder locker über 10 stück in gut 2 Stunden.
> Gruß Udo



Mit welchem Köder Angelst du und was für ne Technik?
Weil ich am Dienstag wieder mal angeln will. War bis jetzt noch nie an der Maas direckt war bisher nur an den Maasplassen angeln.
Wollte mal paar barsche und paar weißfische angeln. und paar zander, hechte usw... |supergri


----------



## Udo561 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SaIz schrieb:


> Mit welchem Köder Angelst du und was für ne Technik?
> Wollte mal paar barsche und paar weißfische angeln. und paar zander, hechte usw... |supergri



Hi,
vor allen Dingen angele ich weils Spaß macht , meine Technik besteht aus Geduld.
Sorry , wenn du die von dir aufgeführten Fischarten alle mit einem Köder fangen möchtest würde ich dir ein Schleppnetz empfehlen |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



wrasor schrieb:


> und wie läufts im moment an der maas? wollte morgen mal für ein paar stündchen dahin (ecke von Linne). falls sich wer anschließen will immer gern gesehen



Hi ,
in der Maas läuft Raubfisch die letzten Tage sehr gut , egal ob Hecht oder Barsch.
Zander nicht ganz so gut , im Verhältniss kommen 3 Hechte auf einen Zander.
Gruß Udo


----------



## wrasor (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hiho,
komme grade von der maas, leider gottes kein einzigen Fisch gefangen  lediglich ein Biss auf mein Gummifisch :/
Hat vielleicht jemand Lust diese oder nächste Woche mal mit mir zusammen an die Maas zu fahren? War heute mal wieder allein da und da ich im Moment Ferien hab (2 Wochen) hätte ich schön viel Zeit mal bisschen zu angeln
Zielfisch von mir: Raubfisch 
Also wer vielleicht mal Lust hätte zusammen zu angeln kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Wenn ihr aus der Ecke von Mönchengladbach oder Neuss kommt, dann können wir auch zusammen fahren
MfG wrasor


----------



## Udo561 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



wrasor schrieb:


> Hiho,
> komme grade von der maas, leider gottes kein einzigen Fisch gefangen



Hi,
ich hatte heute früh in einem mir bisher unbekannten See der Maas auch keinen Biss ,hatte noch nicht mal einen Nachläufer gehabt.
Heute Nachmittag dann ein paar Spots abgefahren die immer für Fisch gut sind und zumindest ein paar Barsche und einen Döbel erwischt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

29 cm


----------



## koenig100 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> vor allen Dingen angele ich weils Spaß macht , meine Technik besteht aus Geduld.
> Sorry , wenn du die von dir aufgeführten Fischarten alle mit einem Köder fangen möchtest würde ich dir ein Schleppnetz empfehlen |supergri
> Gruß Udo



*jetzt sag ihm doch das du mit dem wobbler UDO1XBEST-OFF angelst, du gönnst einem auch nix !!! 
*


----------



## BSZocher (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin!
@undertaker:

Glückwunsch zum Fang. :m

Tu dem nächsten Fisch den Gefallen, ihm erst den Haken aus dem Maul zu entfernen, bevor er auf das Foto darf.

....und so ein kleiner "Punk" auf dem Handteller präsentiert sieht schon besser aus als so wie ein totes Tier im Schlachthof am Haken. 

Z.B. so: 






oder so:





Ausserdem passiert es öfter Mal, dass sich die kleinen "Biester" so schütteln, das sich einer der Drillnge in deiner Hand wiederfindet.

Ansonsten:
Schöner Fang, weiter so und das Bisschen konstruktive Kritik sei ja erlaubt. |wavey:

P.S.: Ich such noch ein Foto von mir wo ich einen 54er Zander am langen Arm auf der Hand präsentiere. Geht auch mit solch größeren Fischen ohne 2ten Mann zum Fotovieren....und wenn die Fische dann die Rückenflosse aufstellen....gibt fast keine besseren Fotos.


----------



## Athrox (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SaIz schrieb:


> Mit welchem Köder Angelst du und was für ne Technik?
> ...wollte mal paar barsche und paar weißfische angeln. und paar zander, hechte usw...





Udo561 schrieb:


> ...sorry , wenn du die von dir aufgeführten Fischarten alle mit einem Köder  fangen möchtest würde ich dir ein Schleppnetz empfehlen...
> Gruß Udo





<--- ...kugelt sich...

Aber guter Tip, Udo! Speziell für diesen Fall gibt's wohl nichts Besseres.  #6


----------



## SaIz (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> vor allen Dingen angele ich weils Spaß macht , meine Technik besteht aus Geduld.
> Sorry , wenn du die von dir aufgeführten Fischarten alle mit einem Köder fangen möchtest würde ich dir ein Schleppnetz empfehlen |supergri
> Gruß Udo



Ne mir gehts eigentlich darum überhaupt ein  fisch an den ahcken zu bekommen 
hatte dieses Jahr so gut wie kein glück beim angeln.(hatte nur 2 fische am hacken)


----------



## Udo561 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
na ja , kleiner Spinner oder Gummifisch drauf und auf Barschjagt.
In der Maas selber beissen die Barsche im Moment doch sehr gut, mit etwas Glück fängst du gut 10 Stück binnen einer Stunde.
Um auf Friedfisch zu angeln reicht es aus das du ein paar Futterbälle ins Wasser wirfst , 2 Maden an den Haken ( am Hacken nützen die dir nichts ) und ne leichte Grundmontage auslegen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Mokoi (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

was ist los an der Maas ich sehe viele mit boten die stippen nur noch!! fast jeder den ich die frage stelle habt ihr was gefangen (nein nichts). 
es kam ein ältere mann zu mir und er hat sich auch schon aufgeregt er meinte das wasser wäre zu klar an den bagger seen, wo sie mehr gebaggert haben wurde auch mehr fisch gefangen könnt ihr das auch so bestätigen ?

gruß mokoi


----------



## jogibaer1996 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin,
ihr könnt doch alle nicht angeln... es klappt doch noch: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 

Viele Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Maren1989 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Hallo,

Petri zu den schönen Fängen 

Bis neulich, 

Maren


----------



## Udo561 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Jonas ,
schöner Barsch, Glückwunsch.
Gruß Udo


----------



## goeddoek (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dönnerschlach, dazu kann man wirklich Barsch sagen. Digges Petri Heil auch von mir :m


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Leute ,
erstmal grosses Petri ,schöne Barsche. Aber wie schauts mit den Stacherittern? unauffindbar? Kommt es schon vor das die Stachelritter in Gruppen losziehen? oder fängt man immer noch vereinzelt? wie tief stehen die fische momentan in den seen? Wer weiss mehr?


Danke im voraus


----------



## Poseidon1970 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ein dickes Hallo an alle,
Ich bin neu hier im Forum.
In meiner Jugend war ich sehr oft Angel,nun mehr als 20 Jahre später möchte ich es wieder Aufleben lassen.ich war nun einige male in Maastricht angeln.....Zander war leider noch nicht dabei.
Was ich hier so gelesen habe tun sie die Angler wohl eher schwer, wenn es darum geht etwas über Angelstellen zu sagen....na ja, falls für jemanden hier das Interesse besteht mich mal irgend wo an die Maas mitzunehmen wäre ich dem denjenigen sehr Dankbar........Das einzige Problem was ich zur Zeit noch habe ist, ich kann im Moment nur Nachtangeln kann, da ich jeden Tag bis 19.30 Uhr arbeiten muss.  
LG


----------



## Udo561 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZandeR$tar2007 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ,
> erstmal grosses Petri ,schöne Barsche. Aber wie schauts mit den Stacherittern? unauffindbar? Kommt es schon vor das die Stachelritter in Gruppen losziehen? oder fängt man immer noch vereinzelt? wie tief stehen die fische momentan in den seen? Wer weiss mehr?
> 
> 
> Danke im voraus



Hi,
hier bei mir stehen die Barsche im Trupp zusammen , allerdings im Flachwasser nicht weiter als 5-10 Meter vom Ufer weg.
An guten Tagen fängt man binnen 1 Stunde weit über 10 Barsche , viele ü 30 cm darunter.
Wenn man sie erst mal gefunden hat stürzen sie sich auf alles was sich bewegt.

Allerdings hatten wir am Sonntag einen neuen Maassee beangelt da haben wir mit 3 Booten die ganzen Ufer abgefischt und nur einen einzigen Barsch erwischt , so kanns auch gehen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Poseidon1970 schrieb:


> .Das einzige Problem was ich zur Zeit noch habe ist, ich kann im Moment nur Nachtangeln kann, da ich jeden Tag bis 19.30 Uhr arbeiten muss.
> LG



Hi,
ich kenne mich nicht so genau aus , aber ist Nachtangeln denn noch erlaubt ?
Wenn die Angelsucht aber zu stark wird gibts beim Doc so gelbe Scheine |supergri , dann kann man auch mal tagsüber angeln.
An der frischen Luft wird man zudem schneller wieder gesund |supergri
Wir , beziehungsweise einige meiner Kollegen sind an den Wochenenden meist gemeinsam an der Maas unterwegs.
Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe steht für Samstag wieder ein Treffen in Roermond an.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Poseidon1970 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo,
der Gelbe Schein bringt mir nichts ;-(....Ich bin Selbständig .........;-) Also an der Maas darf man, so wie ich das verstanden habe auch Nachts angeln...zu mindestens in, und um Maastricht herum...ka wie das in Roermond so aussieht ....


----------



## Peter70 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Allerdings hatten wir am Sonntag einen neuen Maassee beangelt da haben wir mit 3 Booten die ganzen Ufer abgefischt und nur einen einzigen Barsch erwischt , so kanns auch gehen.

Gruß Udo[/QUOTE]
Hallo Udo
ganz so schlecht war es doch nicht,ich konnte noch auf der Maas zwischen den Bunnen einen Zander fangen 
Gruss Peter


----------



## Udo561 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Peter ,
ups , da habe ich doch deinen Zander unterschlagen |supergri
Aber so toll wars da ja nicht , ich hatte mir als ich die beschilften Ufer gesehen hatte mehr versprochen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## helgen (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo wir waren heute was mit dem Boot auf der Maas unterwegs
im dichten Nebel ging erst nicht viel aber nach dem sich dieser aufgelöst hatte kamen auch die ersten Bisse aber alle sehr vorsichtig und wir konnten nur einen kleinen Barsch sehn.
Fazit Morgen gehts weiter an der Maas und am WE ab nach zuid NL
Auch hier nochmal danke an Zanderjäger1969 und König100 war klasse .
LG helhen


----------



## helgen (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Peter70 schrieb:


> Allerdings hatten wir am Sonntag einen neuen Maassee beangelt da haben wir mit 3 Booten die ganzen Ufer abgefischt und nur einen einzigen Barsch erwischt , so kanns auch gehen.
> 
> Gruß Udo


Hallo Udo
ganz so schlecht war es doch nicht,ich konnte noch auf der Maas zwischen den Bunnen einen Zander fangen 
Gruss Peter[/QUOTE]
Es gibt keine neuen Maaseen die stehn alle schon in einer Karte bzw einen Routenplaner für die Mass für alle Sportbootfahrer:
Der heiß ANBW Wateratlas
sorry ist leider so


----------



## Udo561 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



helgen schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> Es gibt keine neuen Maaseen



Hallo Helmut ,
war wohl etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt , einen Maassee den wir noch nie beangelt hatten , daher für uns ein neues Gewässer.
Allerdings gibt es sowohl neue Seen an der Maas entlang die noch nicht in Karten eingetragen sind , besstes Beispiel hier bei uns die Erweiterung vom Leukermeer.
Der neues See bekommt mir etwas Glück Anfang nächsten Jahres eine Anbindung zur Maas.
Gruß Udo


----------



## wrasor (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi boardis,
scheint ja nicht so viel zu gehen bzw. zu schwimmen an der maas
hatte überlegt sonntag oder montag (je nachdem wer lust hat ) 
bisschen zu angeln
wer hat denn vll Lust an einem dieser beiden Tage mit mir zu angeln?=)
bin übrigens in Neuss und mobil wenn also jemand da in der Umgebung wohnt oder in der Ecke, den nimm ich natürlich gerne mit oder wir treffen uns da
LG


----------



## theundertaker (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Am Sonntag gibts Fisch...entweder Hecht oder Barsch...bin mal gespannt...euch viel Glück am kommenden Wochenende.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo,

ich war gestern für 3std am Wasser. ging nicht wirklich viel. konnte einen 44 Barsch und einen knapp 80ziger Hecht überlisten. ( Sehr geiler Barsch drill )

Aber sonst keinen einzigen biss keine kleineren Barsche keine Zander bisse nichts. Hab von ca. 3-12m gefischt. und ein Hotspot ist es letztes jahr alle mal gewessen. dieses Jahr ganz mager. wie kommts? Wasser noch zu warm? Viel zuviele Jungfische im Wasser? Woran liegts? auch Zuidplaas war keine sau obwohl um diese Jahreszeit meistens Vertikal schon sehr viele unterwegs sind .


mfg


----------



## Udo561 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
in der Maas hatte ich gestern auch keinen Erfolg , konnte aber gestern Abend bei uns an den Stegen zwei Hechte überlisten , beide so um die 65 cm.
Gruß Udo


----------



## helgen (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wir waren gestern mit dem Boot in Roermond und Umgebung unterwegs aber
leider nichts gefangen Wassertemperatur war dort noch 17gr.
Wir haben mit mehren Bootsanglern gesprochen die ebenfalls nichts hatten.
Na ja war aber trotz dem schön und nächst Woche gehts wieder von neuen los. Wollen dann mal in Belgien am Kanal was versuchen.


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



helgen schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern mit dem Boot in Roermond und Umgebung unterwegs aber
> leider nichts gefangen Wassertemperatur war dort noch 17gr.
> Wir haben mit mehren Bootsanglern gesprochen die ebenfalls nichts hatten.
> Na ja war aber trotz dem schön und nächst Woche gehts wieder von neuen los. Wollen dann mal in Belgien am Kanal was versuchen.





Nein??? jetzt echt noch 17 grad.? heftig.... das sind ja spätsommer Temperaturen.

uiui


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

achso was ich definitiv sagen kann, solange das wasser wärmer ist als die aussentemperatur geht in sachen zandern mal garnix.. ab und an mal einen aber im schwarm stehen die noch lange nicht. pfuu und ich dachte schon es läge am schwachen fischbestand 

mfg


----------



## Udo561 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
wundert mich , hier bei mir hat die Maas um die 12-13 Grad.
Warum es in Roermond so viel wärmer ist erklärt vielleicht der Warmwassereinlauf.
So , mache mich mal auf ans Wasser , bis später mal
Gruß Udo


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi udo

wo ist den der warmwassereinlauf in roermond?

mfg


----------



## BSZocher (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wundert mich , hier bei mir hat die Maas um die 12-13 Grad.
> ......



Moin!
In Roermond ist die WT identisch. Auf den Seen etwas "wärmer".

@helgen:
Schau mal ob bei deinem Echo die Einstellung hinsichtlich der WT in Ordnung sind.
Bei mir laufen 2 Lote und die sagen WT zwischen 12-13Grad.....und die Lote der anderen 2 Boote sagen das auch. |wavey:


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Da Wasser hatte in Roermond am Mittwoch nachmittags 16 Grad. Morgend ist es dann was kälter.


----------



## Udo561 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen,
das Wasser wird jetzt aber von Tag zu Tag kälter , heute früh hatten wir bei uns im See 11,8 Grad.
Aber heute früh lag die Lufttemperatur bei nur 3 Grad.
Die Hechte und Barsche mögen es aber , innerhalb von einer Stunde konnte ich einen Hecht und 3 Barsche zum Biss überreden |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## Athrox (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich kenne mich nicht so genau aus , aber ist Nachtangeln denn noch erlaubt ?
> Gruß Udo



Hey Hechtjäger!

Ja, unmittelbar an der Maas darfste das ganze Jahr durch nachts angeln. Für die Alt- und Seitenarme gibts jeweils individuelle Regelungen, die durch die jeweilige Föderation gemacht werden zu der das Gewässer gehört. Allgemein kann man aber sagen, dass man an den Alt- und Seitenarmen nur in den Monaten Juni, Juli und August nachtangeln darf. Aufgepassen muss man bei Gewässern der Federatie Midden Nederland, hier braucht man einen speziellen Nachtvispas, kostet ca. 20 Euronen.

Wenn man auf der sicheren Seite sein will, schaut man in die Landelijke bzw. Federatieve Lijst van viswateren.
Sobald ich mal Zeit habe, werd ich das Ding mal einscannen und übersetzen. Wenn ich allerdings meinen Schreibtisch momentan so sehe, wird das wohl erst nächstes Jahr was....


----------



## helgen (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Moin!
> In Roermond ist die WT identisch. Auf den Seen etwas "wärmer".
> 
> @helgen:
> ...


Ja aber am Freitag war das Kraftwerk in Wessem voll in betreib
und dann kommt das ganze warme Wasser runter.
Ja und meine beiden HDS5 haben sich noch nie vertan nur bei der Wetter vorhersage grins nee ehrlich das Wasser war warm.
lg helgen#h


----------



## BSZocher (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



helgen schrieb:


> ...und meine beiden HDS5 haben sich noch nie vertan ...



Moin!
Schau mal in die Einstellungen. Denn auch Freitag war das Wasser nicht viel wärmer.
Wenn du kurz hinterm Kraftwerk bist, dann kann das mit der WT stimmen.
Schau trotzdem noch mal in deine Einstellungen ob da nicht evtl. WT + 2-3° eingestellt ist.
Mir kommt deine WT recht hoch vor.
Alle anderen fahren bei ca. 12-13° WT #c

Schönen noch #h

P.S.:
Ein paar gute Fische hab ich heut auch gefangen. Unter anderem:
Zander bis 75cm
Hecht bis 86cm
Barsch bis 48cm


----------



## theundertaker (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

An einem Tag soooo schöne Fische...das möcht ich auch gerne mal erleben...naja...

Dickes Petri auf jeden Fall @BSZocher


----------



## Udo561 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ,
Hecht und Barsch läuft bei mir auch sehr gut , aber hier gibts keine  Zander mehr, seltsam , aber es sieht so aus als ob der Hecht den zander  verdrängt hat.
Wenn sich mal einer an meinen Gummi verirrt dann ist es ein kleinerer .
Aber wir fahren jetzt zu viert ans Wasser , da muss was laufen #6

Gruß Udo


----------



## MissZander (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hier schreibt ja gar keiner mehr was #c

Was denn los mit euch war doch mal so
toll hier gewesen


----------



## Udo561 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen,
wird wohl niemand mehr was fangen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## dc1981 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

servus allerseits,

waren gestern mit 4 mann an den roermonder kanälen unterwegs.
ausbeute waren zwei kleiner hechte und ein paar nachläufer.
sonst gab es nichts und barsch technisch ist es extrem ruhig.

grüße


----------



## Roy Digerhund (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin!
Wir waren gestren zu zweit an der Maas. Insgesamt ca. 30-40 Barsche auf DS. Der grösste war ein 40iger. 
Gruss ROY


----------



## theundertaker (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Manchmal verliert man und manchmal gewinnen die anderen...gestern haben wir uns wahrscheinlich einfach für das falsche Gewässer entschieden...die Barsche müssten normalerweise momentan auch gut zu fangen sein...das verstehe wer will...^^


----------



## koenig100 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Manchmal verliert man und manchmal gewinnen die anderen...gestern haben wir uns wahrscheinlich einfach für das falsche Gewässer entschieden...die Barsche müssten normalerweise momentan auch gut zu fangen sein...das verstehe wer will...^^



*tröste dich thomas,
war samstag mit sohnemann zum ansitz, die maas war wie leergefegt....!! aber war ja auch z.T. sehr starker südwestwind. 
im moment ist das was wie lotto spielen !!! 
gr. many*


----------



## Udo561 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *tröste dich thomas,
> war samstag mit sohnemann zum ansitz, die maas war wie leergefegt....!! aber war ja auch z.T. sehr starker südwestwind.
> im moment ist das was wie lotto spielen !!!
> gr. many*



Hi,
Raubfisch läuft ganz gut , besonnders Hecht und Barsch,  aber ich bekomme zur Zeit keinen Karpfen an den Haken ;+
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Raubfisch läuft ganz gut , besonnders Hecht und Barsch,  aber ich bekomme zur Zeit keinen Karpfen an den Haken ;+
> Gruß Udo




Hi Udo,

naja Du musst schon differenzieren...

Ist schon ein Unterschied ob zu Fuß an einem der Kanäle oder mit Boot und Echolot auf der Maas. |supergri

An den Kanälen war es die letzten Tage wirklich mies... :c

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Hi Udo,
> 
> naja Du musst schon differenzieren...
> 
> ...



Hi,
da wo ich mit dem Boot unterwegs bin und meinen Gummifisch zu Wasser lasse kommt jeden Spinnangler auch vom Ufer aus hin.
Echolot  benutze ich keins mehr ,oder besser gesagt nur noch sehr selten , nach 30 Jahren Maasangeln kennt man jedes Loch und jede Kante in seinem Revier.

Gruß Udo


----------



## helgen (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Leute die Zeit kommt noch wenns richtig kalt wird kommen die großen
Snoekbarsche


----------



## koenig100 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*bin noch am grübeln. sohnemann hatte 2 ruten vom kanal aus in einem angrenzenden see auf karpfen ausgelegt. der hatte mehr aktionen wie ich mit meinen 2 köfiruten !!! eine von seinen 2 boilis war regelrecht angeknabbert, konnte man richtig die einkerbungen von zähnen erkennen !!! könnte ja evtl. auch nen aal gewesen sein, oder ??

gr. many*


----------



## BSZocher (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> ... eine von seinen 2 boilis war regelrecht angeknabbert, konnte man richtig die einkerbungen von zähnen erkennen !!! könnte ja evtl. auch nen aal gewesen sein, oder ??
> 
> gr. many[/B]



...oder Krebse. #h


----------



## koenig100 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



BSZocher schrieb:


> ...oder Krebse. #h



*stümmt !!! |supergri*


----------



## Micha383 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey ihr Maasangler und Räuberjäger #h

Ich bin die nächste Woche wieder in Kleve und hätte Zeit und Lust die Räuber zu ärgern.
Zeit hätte ich vom 1.11 bis zum 3. (4).11 und halt nur bis mittags, danach erhebt meine Freundin Anspruch auf meine Rute :g

Das wäre bei mir erst der 2te Ausflug an die Maas.
Von daher wäre es cool wenn sich jmd finden würde der mir ich in sachen Maas einweihen könnte.
Da ich leider nur hin und wieder mal an die Maas kann und mir so die Zeit fehlt die Maas intensiv zu untersuchen und zu befischen.

Das Non plus Ultra wäre ja wenn ich mal mit auf nen Boot könnte :l

Mobil wäre ich ja auch mit meinem Auto.
Den VISpas und die Landelijke Lijst van Viswateren habe ich in der Tasche.

Würde mich freuen wenn sich jmd für mich "opfert" #6

Antworten gerne auch per PN.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## holzhacker (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin zusammen.

Wir wollen kommenden samstag zu zweit an die Seen in roermond. Wär super wenn uns jmnd sagen könnte, an welchem See es sich vom ufer aus lohnt den raubfischen nachzustellen bzw. Wo allgemein gefangen wird? 

Gruß der holzhacker


----------



## Udo561 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
auf Zander braucht ihr es im See nicht versuchen , die stehen zum größten Teil noch in der Maas , Hecht und Barsch läuft , sogar sehr nah am Ufer.
Bevorzugt an Stegen, Steinpackungen oder an Hindernissen die im Wasser liegen.
Ich fange z.Z. sehr gut auf Gummifisch , vornehmlich helle Farben.
Gruß Udo


----------



## helgen (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Waren heute mit dem Boot auf der Mass unterwegs um unser neues JT zu
testen und siehe da wir haben zwei Barsche über 25cm und ein Zander von 40cm überlisten können aber alle in der Strümungskante und früh morgens wo der Wind noch nicht so frisch war.Gegen zehn bekammen wir hefitgen Süd/West winde so das es kaum noch möglich war mit dem e-Motor die Stelle zuhalten. Aber Morgen gehts noch mal raus.


----------



## speedfreack (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo suche ne schöne stelle an der maas raum roermond wo man vom ufer aus hecht,zander,und barsch gut beangeln kann zum ansitz als auch zumkunstköder angeln gerne auch per pn: dieses jahr sieht bis jetzt ziemlich ..eiße aus.danke schon mal falls sich jemand meldet.


----------



## holzhacker (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo,

Besten dank für die Info! Ich werd dann mal Meldung machen, wie's gelaufen ist. 

Bis dahin

Der Holzhacker


----------



## Udo561 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



speedfreack schrieb:


> hallo suche ne schöne stelle an der maas raum roermond wo man vom ufer aus hecht,zander,und barsch gut beangeln kann



Hi,
brauchst du nicht drauf hoffen :q
Spots , oder besser gesagt gute Spots werden nicht so einfach im Forum benannt oder einem "Fremden" per PN mitgeteilt.

Die muss man sich schon erarbeiten , viel Strecke machen und immer wieder die Köder ins Wasser werfen.

Die Spots die dir benannt werden sind 08/15 Spots die eh alle überfischt sind.

Zudem findet sich an einem Spot selten Hecht ,Zander und Barsch zusammen , zumindest hier bei mir , mag aber sein das es solche Spots im Roermonder Raum gibt |supergri

Gruß Udo
ps. versuch es an Stegen oder an Brücken , ich war heute früh schon sehr erfolgreich


----------



## Roy Digerhund (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Über google findest du etliche gute Stellen, die du dann "nur noch" beangeln musst. So kannst du deine hot spots finden, die du nach der harten Arbeit des Suchens auch nicht direkt jedem verraten würdest.
Bei mir gab´s gestern wieder ca. 30 Barsche auf DS mit kleinen Köfis.
Als wir an der Maas ankamen konnte ich nicht glauben wie es mittlerweile mit den Kormoranen aussieht. Da schwammen locker 150 Stück vor einem Wehr und haben sich genüsslich den Bauch vollgeschlagen. Unglaublich...


----------



## Udo561 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
da bin ich ja froh das es sich bei uns am Maasabschnitt mit den  Kormoranen in Grenzen hält ,hier trifft man nur einzelne dieser  schwarzen Vögel an.

Ich war gerade mit einem Kollegen zusammen an der Maas unterwegs , Hecht läuft #6
Wir waren allerdings mit dem Boot unterwegs.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Reborn84 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nabend zusammen,

ich angel zwar nicht mehr in Holland(Roermond und Umgebung). 
Am besten haben wir in Linne gefangen. Wenn man die Maas folgt kommt später eine lang gezogen Kurve und dahinter steht ein Wasserkraftwerk im Weg. Zur Sommerzeit sowohl oberhalb als auch unterhalb perfekt für Karpfen!!
Ich weiß zwar nicht wie es jetzt im mom da aussieht. Da die da ab und an je nach wasserstand dort die tore aufmachen dann entsteht da ein regelrechter Wasserfall . In der Maaskurve ziehen oft die Zander in Ufernähe vorbei. Auf der anderen Seite ist es ruhiger und im Kraut stehen große Hechte die man mit dem Boot sehr gut fängt. Dort gibt es auch einen Einlauf zu einem kleinen See. Der führt grad mal 30 cm geschätzte Wassertiefe. Schwimmen auch schöne Karpfen rum aber der Teil ist verboten. Am Einlauf stehen gerne die Zander. Naja in Holland hab ich die letzten 6 Jahre geangelt und meiner Meinung nach ist der Teil eine der Top Addressen führ Raubfische und auch für Friedfische (Karpfen Schleie, Barben). AM Wasserkraftwerk ist in der Mitte eine Art Trennung des Flusses an den Kanten stehen viele Barsche. Auf der linken Seite steht eine Fischtreppe wo man unterhalb sogar Bachforellen erwischen kann. Kapitale Barben stehen dort sogar. ( am Ende da es ja verboten ist in der Treppe zu angeln ^^).


----------



## Udo561 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Reborn84 schrieb:


> Zur Sommerzeit sowohl oberhalb als auch unterhalb perfekt für Karpfen!!
> In der Maaskurve ziehen oft die Zander in Ufernähe vorbei. Auf der anderen Seite ist es ruhiger und im Kraut stehen große Hechte die man mit dem Boot sehr gut fängt.



Hi,
na ja , der Sommer ist vorrüber und Kraut haben wir auch nicht mehr.
Die über ein Boot verfügen haben wohl keine Probleme Hechte oder überhaupt Räuber zu fangen , meist kommen hier die Anfragen der Uferangler.

Gruß Udo


----------



## carste (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Zusammen!

Wollten es auch mal in Linne versuchen.
Allerdings vom Ufer aus an den schleusen und würde gerne wissen ob jemand die Stellen kennt und ob es sich lohnt. Haben es auf Barsch und Zander abgesehen.


----------



## Udo561 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
zur Zeit lohnt überall an der Maas , es ist Hechtzeit |supergri

Barsch geht auch , aber die stehen zusammen im Schwarm und müssen erst mal gefunden werden.
Aber wenn man solch einen Schwarm gefunden hat kann man locker in einer Stunde 20 Barsche fangen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Reborn84 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

JA ich meinte es Allgemein. War nicht auf den Herbst oder Winter bezogen ^^. Ja die auf den Booten haben einen riesen Vorteil doch auch für Uferangler...niemals aufgeben!. 
In dieser Jahreszeit denke ich mal kann man an Hafeneingängen, Spuntwände als Uferangler Erfolg haben. Vor Schleusen z.B.. Unter der Brücke der Schnellstraße am Julianakanal. Naja das ist nichts neues das dort die Stachelritter gern an den Brückenpfeilern auf Beute warten die sich nicht in der Strömung halten können. Oder halt die Methode direkt an der Schleusenwand ist auch sehr effektiv.


----------



## helgen (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Wir (peter70,zanderjäger1969,könig100) waren mal wieder unterwegs auf der Maas und den Seen mit unseren Booten.Nach dem wir uns abgesprochen hatten wo und wie wir fischen wollten gings ab.
Ein Boot fischte Vertikal das andere Drop-Shot und kaum waren wir an dem ersten Hot-Spot gings ab 18 Barsche der größte 43cm und viele so um die 20-35 cm aber das war noch nicht alles wie der Regen einsetze fuhren wir den etwas geschützen Bereich an und dann gings wieder los. König100 mit Drop-Shot den ersten 78cm Hecht das ging ab wie Schmitz katze der war vieleicht am kämpfen sage ich  euch das hat richtig spaß gemacht das zu sehn vor allem mit dem leicht Material was wir einsetzen. Aber kommt noch besser mitten in der Strömungskannte bekam ich einen schlag in der Rute ich dachte erst ein hänger aber dann ging der Tans los und es kamm ein wunder schöner Hecht von 84cm zu vorschein der richtig schön gezeichnet war und schon richtig Fett. Na ja wir waren halt alle zufrieden trotz Regen und auf der Rückfahrt haben wir dann noch ein paar Barsche geärgert und ich konnte noch einen Zander von 74cm überreden.
Der Tag war ein voller Erfolg für uns und wir hatten auch noch viel spaß dabei wir hatten dann auch noch einen Braunbären gesehn oder so was ähnliches grins war nur König100 unteren BW-Ponscho.


----------



## koenig100 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



helgen schrieb:


> Hallo Wir (peter70,zanderjäger1969,könig100) waren mal wieder unterwegs auf der Maas und den Seen mit unseren Booten.Nach dem wir uns abgesprochen hatten wo und wie wir fischen wollten gings ab.
> Der Tag war ein voller Erfolg für uns und wir hatten auch noch viel spaß dabei wir hatten dann auch noch einen Braunbären gesehn oder so was ähnliches grins war nur König100 unteren BW-Ponscho.



*hier der braunbär mit seinem hecht !!! :vik:*


----------



## theundertaker (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

looool....wie geilo is dat denn...na dann mal dickes Petri Meister


----------



## Athrox (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,

hab die letzten Wochen absolut nix mehr gefangen.
Liegt wohl daran, dass ich keine Zeit zum Angeln hab. |rolleyes

Obwohl einiges zu gehen scheint zur Zeit...


----------



## theundertaker (1. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nächstes Wochenende werde ich wohl auch mal paar andere Spots ansteuern...Seen und die Maas wird mein Ziel sein...


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Abfahrt nach Utrecht ist Freitag 7.30 Uhr.Treffpunkt in Roermond, allen einen schönen Messetag.


----------



## Udo561 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *hier der braunbär mit seinem hecht !!! :vik:*



Hallo Many,
na siehste klappt doch , der sieht doch schon ansehnlich aus , Glückwunsch #6

Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (1. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Abfahrt nach Utrecht?


----------



## Udo561 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Abfahrt nach Utrecht ist Freitag 7.30 Uhr.Treffpunkt in Roermond, allen einen schönen Messetag.



Hallo Torsten ,
ich wünsche euch viel Spaß auf der Messe , vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar Schnäppchen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## goeddoek (1. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



helgen schrieb:


> Der Tag war ein voller Erfolg für uns und wir hatten auch noch viel spaß dabei wir hatten dann auch noch einen Braunbären gesehn oder so was ähnliches grins war nur König100 unteren BW-Ponscho.




Tja, Helgen - richtige, ausgewachsene Männer sehn nun mal so aus :q

@ König 100

Feiner Hecht, Petri Heil dazu :m


----------



## jogibaer1996 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin,
Petri zu deinem Hecht Many, schönes Tier!

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten ,
> ich wünsche euch viel Spaß auf der Messe , vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar Schnäppchen.
> Gruß Udo


 
Danke Udo
Mal sehen was es für Neuheiten gibt


----------



## Peter70 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Danke Udo
> Mal sehen was es für Neuheiten gibt




Wenns der Chef zulässt bin ich Freitag mit dabei.Brauch noch einiges an Gummis. 
Gruss Peter


----------



## jogibaer1996 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War eigentlich jemand von Euch auf der Outdoor-Messe in Aachen vor ein paar Wochen?
Da soll wohl auch einiges an Gerätehändlern und firmen was das Angeln betrifft dagewesen sein...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## helgen (1. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mein Bootspartner und mein Freund Kevin waren heute mit dem Boot mal wieder auf der Maas und was war zwei Hechte und drei
Sonekbarsche das alles wieder in der Strömung wo wir am Samstag waren|wavey:


----------



## theundertaker (2. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Die Stelle bräuchte ich mal mit Koordinaten, damit ich die vom Ufer mal abwerfen kann xD


----------



## Udo561 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas,
zur Zeit fängst man ziemlich gut , auch vom Ufer aus .
Die Spots die ich im Moment beangele könnte man auch vom Ufer aus anwerfen .
Hecht und Barsch läuft sehr gut , Zander mittelmäßig.
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hallo Many,
> na siehste klappt doch , der sieht doch schon ansehnlich aus , Glückwunsch #6
> 
> Gruß Udo



*hey udo,
merci..!! und das auf ner leichten drop-shot montage mit nem 8cm gufi. hat aber alles supi gehalten, bis auf den gufi. dem hat er das genick gebrochen, hängt nur noch der kopf runter !! 
gr. many*


----------



## koenig100 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Tja, Helgen - richtige, ausgewachsene Männer sehn nun mal so aus :q
> 
> @ König 100
> 
> Feiner Hecht, Petri Heil dazu :m



*danke goeddoek,
aber nächste mal posten wir nen foto von helgen, der hatte am samstag starke ähnlichkeiten mit nem waschbär !!! 
*


----------



## koenig100 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Peter70 schrieb:


> Wenns der Chef zulässt bin ich Freitag mit dabei.Brauch noch einiges an Gummis.
> Gruss Peter



*hey peter,
die holländer stellen am freitag auf der messe die absolute neuheiten an gummifischen vor. die gummis kriegste jetzt auch mit noppen !!! 
aber erstmal suchen wir für dich ne gummihose, damit du das nächste mal trocken bleibst auf dem wasser !!! 
gr. many
*


----------



## BSZocher (2. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> ....
> die holländer stellen am freitag auf der messe die *absolute neuheiten* an gummifischen vor. ....



.........
Sind so neu wie die Tageszeitung von vor 3 Jahren.......aber fahrt mal ruhig hin.
Besser als die Messen in D wird es allemal.
Viel Spaß #h

@Udo: Haben uns die Tage mal bei dir in der Ecke rumgetrieben.....Zander läuft wesentlich besser bei dir als anderswo im Moment.
Hechte mussten wir eher suchen...waren der übliche Beifang beim Zanderangeln.
14 Zander bis 82cm
3 Hechtlein ungemessen irgendwas in den 70ern
paar ungezählte Bärschlein
mit 2 Leuten an einem Tag.
Evtl. sieht man sich die Tage. Kommen mit ein paar Freunden mit Booten jetzt öfter Mal rüber. #h


----------



## schlossteck (2. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo alle zusammen =)
Bin ganz neu hier im Forum und erhoffe mir ein paar gute Informationen zum angeln an der Maas. Natürlich freue ich mich auch darauf Erfahrungen hier auszutauschen. Wie gesagt bin ganz neu dabei und möchte nun zum erstenmal an der Maas auf Hecht, Barsch und Zander angeln. Meine erste Frage un wäre ob mir einer ein gute Stelle sagen könnte wo ich es mal probieren könnte. Ich selbst komme aus Geldern und suche ein Platz in der nähe von Venlo und umgebung.
Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen 
vielen dank im vorraus 
Petri!


----------



## Peter70 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *hey peter,
> die holländer stellen am freitag auf der messe die absolute neuheiten an gummifischen vor. die gummis kriegste jetzt auch mit noppen !!!
> aber erstmal suchen wir für dich ne gummihose, damit du das nächste mal trocken bleibst auf dem wasser !!!
> gr. many
> *



Dann kommen aber nur die Weiblichen Fische vorbei und beißen an|bigeyes
Gruss Peter


----------



## Udo561 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



schlossteck schrieb:


> Ich selbst komme aus Geldern und suche ein Platz in der nähe von Venlo und umgebung.
> Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen
> vielen dank im vorraus
> Petri!



Hi,
wenn du vom Ufer aus angels dann solltest du es an der Brücke in Well versuchen .
Da fängste die Zander sehr gut auf Köderfisch oder auf Fischfetzen.
Barsch und Hecht steht da aber auch.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



BSZocher schrieb:


> .
> 
> @Udo: Haben uns die Tage mal bei dir in der Ecke rumgetrieben.....Zander läuft wesentlich besser bei dir als anderswo im Moment.
> Hechte mussten wir eher suchen...waren der übliche Beifang beim Zanderangeln.
> ...



Hi,
dann macht ihr etwas anders als ich |supergri
Bei mir kommen auf 8-10 Hechte ein Zander 
Also in etwa umgekehrt wie bei euch.
Und meine Hechte beissen fast ausschließlich auf Gummifisch.
Gruß Udo


----------



## schlossteck (2. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn du vom Ufer aus angels dann solltest du es an der Brücke in Well versuchen .
> Da fängste die Zander sehr gut auf Köderfisch oder auf Fischfetzen.
> Barsch und Hecht steht da aber auch.
> Gruß Udo


 

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Aber ich kenne mich in der Gegend absolut icht aus.
Kannst du mir auch nen  tipp geben wie ich diese brücke finde?


----------



## BSZocher (2. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> ...
> Und meine Hechte beissen fast ausschließlich auf Gummifisch.
> Gruß Udo



Moin!
Mit eben solchen Ködern fischen wir ausschließlich.
Solltest evtl. mal andere Köder fischen, deine scheinen ja eher hechtlastig zu sein. Utrecht sollte da für dich aufschlußreich sein. Sind ein paar Leute da, die dir evtl. die Unterschiede zeigen, was den Zander- vom Hechtköder unterscheidet.
Muss man sehen, eine geschriebene Erklärung führt nur zu ;+#c;+#c|kopfkrat "Watt is los?!?!"


----------



## Roy Digerhund (2. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Gib einfach mal bei google earth "well" ein und du wirst es finden.


----------



## schlossteck (2. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

danke ich werds mal versuchen....


----------



## BSZocher (3. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich fange lieber Hechte als Zander
> ....
> Gruß Udo



Moin!
Jedem Tierchen sein "Pläsierchen" 
Auffallend bei dir am Teich war, dass die Hechte in der gleichen Etage "einkaufen" waren wie die Zander.
Sonst sind die Hechte + Barsche ja eher in der Damenoberbekleidung eine Etage höher anzutreffen.
Aber diesen Herbst ist eh etwas anders als sonst. |kopfkrat


----------



## BSZocher (3. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> ...., Zander geht zurück......
> aber immer daran denken das die Hechte in Limburg geschützt sind und zurück gesetzt werden müssen.
> 
> So , ich bin dann mal wieder auf dem Wasser



...oder (wie du richtig schreibst) mehr Hechte durch die es sich "durchzufischen" gilt bevor man am Zander ist |rolleyes 

Tja das leidige Thema und seine stereotypen Antworten:
Hab ich nicht gelesen, dass die Hechte zurückgesetzt werden müssen!
Ja wie?!?!?, hier ist ab 1ten Mai der Hecht noch gesperrt?
...und immer wieder untermaßige Fische die angeblich zu tief geschluckt haben.............beim SPINNFISCHEN!!!!!! #q
Rauchen die erst noch ne Zigarette nach dem Biss auf den Kunstköder?

Wünsche dir viel Spaß und Fisch am Haken! #h
Kurze Frage:
Wie schaut es mit den Brut-/ Futterfischen bei euch aus? Wie die Jahre vorher oder tendenziell mehr? Alle Fischarten einbezogen. Wir haben da nicht so drauf geachtet aber desöfteren entsprechende Anzeigen auf den Loten gehabt.
Von wegen Beobachtung des Futterangebotes hinsichtlich der Bestandsdichte der Raubfische  Danke.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Die Herbstsaison läuft richtig gut,allerdings ist auf der 3,5-4,5m Linie kaum was los,ab 6m dagegen ist richtig was los selbst auf der Toten Rute kommen die Bisse. Hast du erstmal die Stelle, ist die Überraschung groß das Hecht ,Zander und Barsch zusammenstehen. Das gab es die letzten Jahre nicht so, das alle 3 sich so eine Stelle teilen.


----------



## Udo561 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Wie schaut es mit den Brut-/ Futterfischen bei euch aus? Wie die Jahre vorher oder tendenziell mehr? Alle Fischarten einbezogen.



Hi,
das letzte Jahr war hier ja eh alles anders als sonst , da wurde hier doch gebaggert und der Fisch blieb gänzlich aus , auch der Futterfisch.
Futterfisch ist jetzt aber reichlich vorhanden , daher auch der hohe Bestand an Räubern zur Zeit.
Die Hechte sind den Köderfischen von der Maas in die Seen gefolgt , an den Stegen hier sieht man jetzt des öffteren Hechte knapp unter der Oberfäche stehen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Die Herbstsaison läuft richtig gut,allerdings ist auf der 3,5-4,5m Linie kaum was los,ab 6m dagegen ist richtig was los selbst auf der Toten Rute kommen die Bisse. Hast du erstmal die Stelle, ist die Überraschung groß das Hecht ,Zander und Barsch zusammenstehen. Das gab es die letzten Jahre nicht so, das alle 3 sich so eine Stelle teilen.



*egal wo sie stehen, wir finden sie alle !!! *


----------



## theundertaker (4. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mich nimmt keiner mit =( Ich möchte auch mal so nen schönen Hecht fangen 

Und ne Runde mit Many quatschen wär auch cool gewesen 

Geh ich halt am We wieder auf die Pirsch...


----------



## speedfreack (4. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich fahre auch immer alleine aber so schlimm ist das nicht so lange sie beissen,würde mich aber auch mal freuen mit jemanden mit fahren zu können,der ein bisschen mehr erfahrung hat als ich !!!!!


----------



## theundertaker (4. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ach...das stört mich ja überhaupt nicht....meist bin ich ja mit anderen Uferanglern unterwegs...wenn nicht, dann angel ich auch mit der Spinne nen ganzen Tach alleine...ich hab da absolut kein Problem =)

 Aber so ne Bootsrunde wäre mal nett...da kommt man mal an Stellen, wo man halt ansonsten nicht angeln kann...

Irgendwann hol ich mir n nettes Schlauchi und verzieh mich auch immer auf die Seen...dauert halt noch was... =) Alles auf einmal geht ja aber leider nicht ^^


----------



## Udo561 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wenn man ein wenig die Augen aufhält bekommt man ab und zu schon mal ein Schlauchboot mit 5 PS Motor für um die 500 - 800 Euro.
So ein Boot hat schon Vorteile , ich wollte meins nicht mehr missen wollen ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## speedfreack (4. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

habe leider nicht zur zeit nicht das nötige kleingeld für ein boot obwohl es mich wirklich sehr reizen würde.würde auch mal gerne nen tag an der maas rum laufen aber weiss nicht ob ich dann überall angeln darf oder nicht,habe vor zwei mon ein protokoll von 200 euro bekommen weil die spinn rute mit wobbler am schirm lag obwohl das gute 7m vom ufer aus war naja vlt kann mir jemand sagen vo man den ganzen tag mit der spinne rum laufen kann #6


----------



## Udo561 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
na ja , wenn du in NL angeln möchtest solltest du dich auch mit den Gesetzen auskennen.
Auch hier in NL gibt es Schonzeiten und bestimmte Fischarten die nicht entnommen werden dürfen.
Mit der Spinnrute darfst du zur Zeit an der Maas unterwegs sein , aber auch hier gibt es Sperrzeiten.
Am bessten erst mal schlau machen und dann erst angeln.
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm


----------



## koenig100 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



speedfreack schrieb:


> habe vor zwei mon ein protokoll von 200 euro bekommen weil die spinn rute mit wobbler am schirm lag obwohl das gute 7m vom ufer aus war naja vlt kann mir jemand sagen vo man den ganzen tag mit der spinne rum laufen kann #6



*versteh das nicht so ganz, hattest denn noch 2 ruten im wasser oder warum 200 € !!??
gr. many
*


----------



## koenig100 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Mich nimmt keiner mit =( Ich möchte auch mal so nen schönen Hecht fangen
> 
> Und ne Runde mit Many quatschen wär auch cool gewesen
> 
> ...


----------



## speedfreack (5. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ja hatte 2 ruten draussen und hatte die eine fertig gemacht und neben schirm gelegt würde aber nicht mit 3 angeln,angeln weil ich weiss das es verboten ist #q


----------



## schevhoetter (5. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

ich möchte in Kürze mal zum Julianakanal mit der Spinrute fahren und vom Ufer angeln. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es sich derzeit auf Zander, Barsch oder Hecht lohnt.
Im voraus vielen Dank und Petri Heil


----------



## Udo561 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
jetzt ist die besste Zeit um auf Raubfisch zu angeln.
Hecht läuft doch zur Zeit sehr gut.
Gruß Udo


----------



## schevhoetter (5. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> jetzt ist die besste Zeit um auf Raubfisch zu angeln.
> Hecht läuft doch zur Zeit sehr gut.
> Gruß Udo



Vielen Dank für die prompte Antwort.

Ja, dass der Hecht z.Zt. gut geht, habe ich gelesen. Wie sieht es aber am Julianakanal aus?

Dank und Gruß,
Günter


----------



## speedfreack (5. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

würde auch gerne mal zum julianakanal mit der spinne,vlt jemand lust mich mal mit zu nehmen??
#h


----------



## theundertaker (5. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Gerderath ist ja nicht wirklich weit weg von Erkelenz 

Ich fahre immer von Erkelenz aus Angeln  Scheinst wohl kein Auto zu haben, richtig?


----------



## speedfreack (5. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

nein ich selber habe kein auto,meine freundin fährt mich aber immer wenn ich zum angeln möchte :q aber vlt können wir mal zusammen fahren??wollte jetzt am we sa o.so vlt auch beide tage mal sehen.


----------



## koenig100 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*hallöle,
hier ein kurzer bericht von der anglermesse in utrecht !!!
wir, (peter70, helgen, zanderjäger1969 und isch ) waren gestern in utrecht auf der anglermesse. der schwerpunkt der messe war, wie kann es anders sein in holland, das karpfenangel. aber auch das boot incl. zubehör und vor allem das raubfischangeln kam nicht zu kurz. dort hatte auch dietmar isaiasch einen stand. ich persöhnlich habe ihn dort zum 1. mal kennengelernt !! also ich muß sagen, das er ein absolut freundlicher und zuvorkommender fachmann ist. beeindruckt hat mich, das er sich vor allem recht viel zeit für uns genommen hat und uns etliche tip´s mit auf dem weg geben konnte !! was allerdings helgen nicht abhielt, auch einige dinge anzusprechen, die ihm negativ aufgefallen waren, was den kunstködern anbelangte !!  und siehe da, bekam er von dieter sogar seine neueste DVD geschenkt !!! :m
zum abschluß gab es dann noch nen gruppenfoto, allerdings ohne mich !!! #q :q
wie auf jeder messe, gab es natürlich auch dort das ein oder andere "schnäppchen" !!! so haben wir in sachen bekleidung, vertikalangeln und köder zugeschlagen !!! besser gesagt die anderen, ich hatte den befehl vom sohnemann ihm karpfensachen mit zu bringen !!! |rolleyes
aber nicht desto trotz, war es ein schöner gelungener tag unter freunden mit viel spaß !!! also, fassen wir mal zusammen, utrecht lohnt sich, vor allem auch die holländische frikadelle spezial mit frittchen und mayo !!! :q
gruß many*


----------



## speedfreack (6. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

gleich gehts zum fischen #h hoffe das diesmal was grössrers beisst :q


----------



## Udo561 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich war gerade auch am Wasser ,die Maas führt zur Zeit viel Blätter , Äste , usw. mit , also bei jedem  Ruck in der Rute dran denken , es könnte auch ein Ast sein 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Peter70 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich war gerade auch am Wasser ,die Maas führt zur Zeit viel Blätter , Äste , usw. mit , also bei jedem  Ruck in der Rute dran denken , es könnte auch ein Ast sein
> Gruß Udo



Haben die nicht Schonzeit?|bigeyes
Gruss Peter


----------



## helgen (6. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja König100 die Messe war ein Erfolg für uns fünf und wir werden das neue
wie abgesprochen nächste Woche testen ich kann nur jedem empfehlen mal dort hin zufahrn es lohnt sich.
Sie geht noch bis Sonntag den 8.112010


----------



## schlossteck (6. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nabend alle zusammen =)
Hat zufällig einer Interesse an einem 
Humminbird - RF *35e SmartCast Fishfinder / Echolot*

 
gruß sascha


----------



## speedfreack (6. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

so wieder zurück aber leider ohne erfolg #q#q#q  nicht ein einzigen biss gehabt,naja morgen versuchen wir es wieder vlt haben wir dann mehr glück :q:q:q


----------



## wrasor (6. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

morgen früh gehts für mich auch mal wieder an die maas und danach noch (bzw. zwischendurch^^) in angelshop (sofern dieser aufhat :/) hoffentlich lohnen sich morgen die vielen km wieder


----------



## speedfreack (6. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wo fährst du denn hin???die angel läden habe denke ich morgen zu,bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher ;+;+;+;+


----------



## wrasor (6. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

http://hsc-limburg.nl/catalog/about_us.php?osCsid=qbi1jc2p1314acjlqq5g69jqr4
hoffe die angegebenen öffnungszeiten stimmen brauch endlich ne neue spule


----------



## speedfreack (6. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

letzte mal hatten die so. zu wuste nicht das die so.auf haben wo fährst du hin zum angeln? gruss


----------



## wrasor (6. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hmm dann will ich mal schwer hoffen das es morgen anders ist
mal schauen wo ich hin fahre, steht noch nicht genau fest, i.wo umgebung roermond bis linne.


----------



## speedfreack (6. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

sind morgen auch in linne vlt sieht man sich ja?!


----------



## koenig100 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*moin moin,

auf gehts nach roermond. werde heute einen ansitz mit sohnemann machen...!! bin ja mal gespannt was geht.
bei 4 ruten und ner neuen taktik, müßte ja was beißen !! 
allen anderen die heute am wasser sind, nen dickes petri heil !!!
gr. many*


----------



## Udo561 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ,
bin jetzt ebenfalls unterwegs .
Wünsche viel Erfolg , egal ob vom Ufer oder mit dem Boot.
Gruß Udo


----------



## wrasor (7. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

komm grad zurück, kein schöner tag heut gewesen^^ bin durch und durch nass  nix gefangen  und angelshop hatte auch noch zu -.-  pech hoch 10 hoffe bei euch anderen lief es besser


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



wrasor schrieb:


> komm grad zurück, kein schöner tag heut gewesen^^ bin durch und durch nass  nix gefangen  und angelshop hatte auch noch zu -.-  pech hoch 10 hoffe bei euch anderen lief es besser


 
Nicht aufgeben,es kommen bald die besseren Tage.


----------



## wrasor (7. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

joa bin auch ein optimist;D
nächstes WE nochma versuchen dann wirds passen;D


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



wrasor schrieb:


> joa bin auch ein optimist;D
> nächstes WE nochma versuchen dann wirds passen;D


 Wo warst du denn.


----------



## helgen (7. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

HI *wrasor* 


versuchs doch mal an der Strömungskante in 4-6m tiefe
da kriegst du auch die Bisse.Wir waren heute mal ohne Boot
nur zum Testen der neuen Gummis wir hatten zehn Barsche und ein kleiner Hecht von 20cm alles gefangen wie oben geschrieben.
LG Helgen


----------



## wrasor (7. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

linne, von ca. halb 9 bis um 12


----------



## wrasor (7. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



helgen schrieb:


> HI *wrasor*
> 
> 
> versuchs doch mal an der Strömungskante in 4-6m tiefe
> ...



danke für den tipp hoffentlich wirkt der nächste woche


----------



## Udo561 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
gerade ca. 20 Würfe am Steg gemacht , 6 Barsche 

Aber an gleicher Stelle habe ich auch schon hundert würfe ohne einen Biss gemacht :q

Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Na geht doch #6


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



wrasor schrieb:


> linne, von ca. halb 9 bis um 12


 ansitzen oder spinnen
der Julianakanal bei Echt ist jetzt sehr Interessant.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> gerade ca. 20 Würfe am Steg gemacht , 6 Barsche
> 
> Aber an gleicher Stelle habe ich auch schon hundert würfe ohne einen Biss gemacht :q
> ...


 fährst du nicht mit dem Boot raus.


----------



## Udo561 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Na geht doch #6



Torsten , aber nur wenn man zur richtigen zeit am richtigen Ort ist :q
Ich werfe da immer ca. 20 Würfe bevor ich mit dem Boot losfahre oder wenn ich wiederkomme , aber nur jeder 3-5 tag bringt da Erfolg.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> fährst du nicht mit dem Boot raus.



Nee , ist mir zu spät geworden , war heute früh schon auf Karpfen und dann gabts heute Mittag so einiges zu klären 
Da blieb leider keine Zeit für eine Ausfahrt
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Nee , ist mir zu spät geworden , war heute früh schon auf Karpfen und dann gabts heute Mittag so einiges zu klären
> Da blieb leider keine Zeit für eine Ausfahrt
> Gruß Udo


 naja dann halt morgen wieder wäre ja schlimm wenn es jeden Tag einen Traumfisch gibt.


----------



## Udo561 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi ,
erwarte ich auch nicht  Torsten.
Ich bin um jeden Tag froh den ich am oder auf dem Wasser verbringen kann , ganz unabhängig vom Fangerfolg.
Und wenn man ein paar Schneidertage oder "nur" Barschtage hinter sich  hat dann freut man sich auch wieder wie ein kleines Kind über einen 80  cm Hecht :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich gehe ebenfalls auf Barsche das macht jetzt richtig Spass aber nächste Woche nehme ich mir wieder die Zander vor.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wünsche euch viel Spaß am Wasser,
hab mir jetzt nen Floater gekauft... geiles Teil, allerdings werde ich den doch zurückschicken und ne Nummer größer nehmen, damit ich noch etwas wachsen kann... dann kann der winter kommen, solange die maas eisfrei bleibt... 

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## koenig100 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*hallöle,
bin auch wieder home. der tag mit sohnemann in roermond war einfach nur klasse !! wir konnten gemeinsam heute 3 Zander, davon einer ü80, 1 hecht ü70 und einige barsche überreden an land zu kommen !!! :vik: neue taktik hat sich bezahlt gemacht...!!! :q und für sohnemann war es auch ein erlebnis, er hatte zum 1. mal in seinem leben nen hecht am haken und der hat richtig tamtam gemacht !!! 

gruß many*


----------



## Udo561 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
Glückwunsch , scheint ja richtig gut gelaufen zu sein.
Da hatte der eingefleischte Karpfenangler mal Spaß mit einem Hecht 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Super Many ich freue mich für Dich.


----------



## koenig100 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Many,
> Glückwunsch , scheint ja richtig gut gelaufen zu sein.
> Da hatte der eingefleischte Karpfenangler mal Spaß mit einem Hecht
> Gruß Udo



*da sagste was udo,
der ist schon am überlegen, ob er zum raubfischangeln motiert !!! :q das nicht, aber er hatte richtig spaß an de backen :q

@ torsten, danke mein freund *


----------



## helgen (7. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many dich kann man einfach nicht alleine Angeln lassen#h


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



helgen schrieb:


> Hi Many dich kann man einfach nicht alleine Angeln lassen#h


 :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Udo561 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *da sagste was udo,
> der ist schon am überlegen, ob er zum raubfischangeln motiert !!! :q das nicht, aber er hatte richtig spaß an de backen :q*



Hi,
Karpfen ist eh so langsam vorbei 
Jetzt sind wir voll in der Raubfischsaison #6
Ich bin morgen früh auch gleich wieder unterwegs , vor dem Frühstück ne Runde mit dem Boot raus , da sollte doch was gehen.
Dann gegen Mittag zum Dealer gleich mal 20 Köderfische besorgen , im Gartenteich halten die sich ja 
Gruß Udo


----------



## speedfreack (7. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wie ich gelesen habe hatten hier einige mehr erfolg als ich die letzten 3mal #d waren gestern in roermond an der maas und hatten auf der köfirute nix,aber auch mit der spinne überhaupt nix und habe von gummi,wobbler,spinner alles ausprobiert kein zupfer geschweige denn nen biss.letzte woche so.und heute in linne genau das gleiche,ich weiss nicht was los ist aber dieses jahr noch kein zander oder hecht gefangen,das frustriert einen,weil ich dieses jahr schon keine ahnung wieviele std. versuche mit kunstköder oder köfi hecht und zander zu fangen.naja schei.. jahr glaube ich.wünsche euch bei eurem nächsten angeltouren mehr erfolg!!!!


----------



## Udo561 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
na ja , im Moment ist die Tiefe in der du angelst sehr wichtig.
Barsche stehen bei mir im Schwarm im Mittelwasser , so bei knapp 4 Meter rum.
Zander steht schon sehr tief , bei mir hier 5-7 Meter , teilweise noch tiefer.
Allerdings steht der Hecht hier bei mir zum Teil ganz knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche.
Wenn du danach deine Köder auswählst und geziehlt auf eine Fischart in der vorgegebenen Tiefe angelst dann sollte das auch bei dir funktionieren.
Gruß Udo


----------



## BSZocher (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



speedfreack schrieb:


> ....waren gestern in roermond an der maas und hatten auf der köfirute nix,aber auch mit der spinne überhaupt nix und habe von gummi,wobbler,spinner alles ausprobiert kein zupfer geschweige denn nen biss.letzte woche so.und heute in linne genau das gleiche,ich weiss nicht was los ist .....



Die Fische stehen seit ca. 14 Tagen kaum mehr in Reichweite der Uferangler. Es sei denn man hat Brandungsgeschirr |uhoh:

Roermond ist halt nicht Leukermeer.


----------



## Udo561 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Die Fische stehen seit ca. 14 Tagen kaum mehr in Reichweite der Uferangler.



Hi,
na ja , Many hat mit seinem Sohn am Wochenende auch vom Ufer aus geangelt , 3 Zander , 1 Hecht und ein paar Barsche 
Ich glaube er war um Roermond rum angeln 
Es klappt schon vom Ufer aus #6

Aber auch Bootsangler können als Schneider nach Hause fahren ,ich hatte hier bei mir am Leukermeer gestern mit 2 Bootsanglern gesprochen die hatten den ganzen Tag über nicht einen einzigen Biss .

Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja , Many hat mit seinem Sohn am Wochenende auch vom Ufer aus geangelt , 3 Zander , 1 Hecht und ein paar Barsche
> Ich glaube er war um Roermond rum angeln
> Es klappt schon vom Ufer aus #6
> ...



*moin udo,
du weißt ja selber, nur die ruten vom ufer auszuwerfen, damit ist es alleine ja nicht getan. man sollte als uferangler schon wissen, wo ich die köder auslege !!!  bin ja auch oft genug als schneider nach hause gegangen. aber dank helgen und zanderjäger1969, war ich ja nun einigemale mit dem boot draußen und dank des echolotes konnte ich an meinen spots mir mal die exakten tiefen und kanten ansehen !! :q
und wenn man das weiß, ist es fast unabhängig, ob ich am leukermeer oder bei uns in roermond angele !! 
gr. many*


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mittwoch fahren wir auch wieder raus werden sehen was da geht.Freunde von mir waren gestern draußen und hatten mit 3 Mann 7 Zander alles mit Gummis ohne Action. Muß dann mal meine neue HT Baits Rute von der Messe testen ein Tolles Teil.


----------



## Udo561 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
genau dazu benötige ich mein Echolot , nur um mir die kanten , Löcher oder Erhebungen zu suchen und nicht um nach Fischen zu suchen.
So mancher "Uferangler" meint ja immer das die Leute die über ein Echolot verfügen suchen damit die Fische  :q

Und nur wenn man die Bodenbeschaffenheit kennt macht es auch Sinn geziehlt auf eine Fischart zu angeln.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Torsten,
Vertikalrute ??
Gruß Udo


----------



## BSZocher (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja , Many hat mit seinem Sohn am Wochenende auch vom Ufer aus geangelt , 3 Zander , 1 Hecht und ein paar Barsche
> Ich glaube er war um Roermond rum angeln
> Es klappt schon vom Ufer aus #6
> ...



Aber vorher mal mit dem Boot geschaut. 
Wer so einfach hinfährt kann im Moment auch Lotto spielen.

...vom Boot Schneider? #d
Hat ich seit......Jahren nicht. :vik:


----------



## Udo561 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Aber vorher mal mit dem Boot geschaut.


Das bezog sich auch nur auf die zuvor von dir angesprochene Wurfweite , da du ja sagtest das die Fische nicht in Wurfweite der Uferangler stehen.
Keine Ahnung wie das in Roermond aussieht , aber hier bei mir an der Maas beginnt die Fahrrinne je nach Abschnitt zwischen 10 - 25 Meter vom Ufer.
Und so weit kann wohl jeder Uferangler auswerfen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Torsten,
> Vertikalrute ??
> Gruß Udo


 Ja die ist noch nicht auf dem Markt und seine Köder sind der Wahnsinn vor allen die mit der Motorölfarbe.


----------



## Udo561 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> seine Köder sind der Wahnsinn vor allen die mit der Motorölfarbe.


Hi,
ok , die Farbe gibt es aber auch von anderen Herstellern , läuft bei mir auch ganz gut , vor allen die Modelle mit etwas Glitter drin.
So , bin mal Frühstücken und dann mit dem Boot unterwegs , da sollte heute doch so einiges gehen. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ok , die Farbe gibt es aber auch von anderen Herstellern , läuft bei mir auch ganz gut , vor allen die Modelle mit etwas Glitter drin.
> So , bin mal Frühstücken und dann mit dem Boot unterwegs , da sollte heute doch so einiges gehen.
> 
> Gruß Udo


 Dann wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg und Petri


----------



## koenig100 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Aber vorher mal mit dem Boot geschaut.
> Wer so einfach hinfährt kann im Moment auch Lotto spielen.
> 
> ...vom Boot Schneider? #d
> Hat ich seit......Jahren nicht. :vik:



*du wärst ja nen echten kandidat um dieter isaiasch bei der NKS paroli zu bieten !!! :q*


----------



## Udo561 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *du wärst ja nen echten kandidat um dieter isaiasch bei der NKS paroli zu bieten !!! :q*



Mit Sicherheit #6
Ich denke auch das ich von BSZocher noch viel lernen kann , ich hatte dieses Jahr schon reichlich Schneidertage , trotz Boot 

So , bin dann mal wieder unterweg und das ist bei mir der Unterschied zu einigen anderen , die schreiben nur übers angeln und kommen im Jahr nur ein paar mal aufs Wasser , ich bin jeden Tag unterwegs.

Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*@ speedfreack

hi speedfreack,
lasse dich nicht beirren...!!! nicht alle haben eben die möglichkeit spots vorher mit dem echolot auszukundschaften !! daher mein tip, nehme dir einfach mal die zeit und fahre mal deine spots ab, aber auch einfach mal andere stellen die du noch nicht beangelt hast und lote sie auf verschiedene tiefen ab und mach dir deine notizen !! du wirst sehen, es gibt genug stellen rund um roermond, deren kanten schon ab einer wurfweite von unter 10m auf 5-7 m abfallen !!! 
sicher ist das etwas aufwändig, aber ich bin davon überzeugt, es wird dich auch zum fisch bringen !!! #6
gr. many*


----------



## stefan1985 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Guten Tag bin neu hier im Forum und  wollte mich mal vorstellen.
Bin Stefan 25 Jahre alt und angel seit meinem 7 Lebensjahr.
Ich bin ein begeisteter Raubfischangler und treibe mich seit einiger Zeit an der Maas um Roermond. Ein nettes hallo an alle Angelsportfreunde


----------



## BSZocher (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *du wärst ja nen echten kandidat um dieter isaiasch bei der NKS paroli zu bieten !!! :q*



Sry aber wer ist dieser dieter isaiasch?

Im Übrigen hab ich an NKS schon teilgenommen als ein gewisser Dietmar Isaiasch dort noch nicht teilgenommen hat.
Wenn dann vorher kundig machen. Richtig kundig.


----------



## BSZocher (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit #6
> Ich denke auch das ich von BSZocher noch viel lernen kann , ich hatte dieses Jahr schon reichlich Schneidertage , trotz Boot
> 
> .....



DAS kann an der "Ablenkung" liegen, die manchmal auf deinem Boot zu liegen kommt 

...und das du mal bei  mir mitfahren kannst hab ich dir schon vor Monaten angeboten.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



stefan1985 schrieb:


> Guten Tag bin neu hier im Forum und wollte mich mal vorstellen.
> Bin Stefan 25 Jahre alt und angel seit meinem 7 Lebensjahr.
> Ich bin ein begeisteter Raubfischangler und treibe mich seit einiger Zeit an der Maas um Roermond. Ein nettes hallo an alle Angelsportfreunde


 
Hallo Stefan
Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß hier.


----------



## helgen (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Stefan viel spaß bei den verrückten hier.


----------



## helgen (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wie ich so eben erfahren habe ist ein emaliges Mitglied M.K hier im AB von uns gegangen er will nichts mehr mit uns Maasangler zu tun haben.
Mein Beleid


----------



## BSZocher (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



stefan1985 schrieb:


> Ein nettes hallo an alle Angelsportfreunde



Moin!
Tach bei uns nicht ganz richtig Denkenden |welcome:


----------



## Udo561 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



helgen schrieb:


> Wie ich so eben erfahren habe ist ein emaliges Mitglied M.K hier im AB von uns gegangen er will nichts mehr mit uns Maasangler zu tun haben.
> Mein Beleid



Hi,
;+;+;+
Wo angelt man denn sonst wenn nicht an der Maas ? :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## stefan1985 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo hab eine sehr lange Zeit lang an der Rur und umgebung geangelt aber für mich lohnt es sich mehr in holland zu angeln weil ich 15 min zur Maas brauche. Fahre auch seit drei Jahren jedes Jahr zur masurischen Seenplatte in Polen angeln.  Gruß Stefan

War einer von euch heute an der maas? Wie lief es den war auch vorhin dort aber nicht so dolle


----------



## Udo561 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja , war mit dem Boot unterwegs , aber nur für 2 Stunden.
Ein kleiner Hecht von knapp 60 cm wollte meinem Gummifisch bei Schleppen unbedingt vernaschen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Sry aber wer ist dieser dieter isaiasch?
> 
> Im Übrigen hab ich an NKS schon teilgenommen als ein gewisser Dietmar Isaiasch dort noch nicht teilgenommen hat.
> Wenn dann vorher kundig machen. Richtig kundig.



*ohjööö, dann mußte ja nen echt guten sein !!! 
aber trotzdem, kundig, richtig kundig mache ich mich nur, wenn mich auch was richtig interessiert...!!! *


----------



## koenig100 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



helgen schrieb:


> Wie ich so eben erfahren habe ist ein emaliges Mitglied M.K hier im AB von uns gegangen er will nichts mehr mit uns Maasangler zu tun haben.
> Mein Beleid




*ich komme gerade aus der kirche helmut, ich habe ne kerze angezündet....!!! :q*


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So morgen gehts raus,denn es ist Raubfischwetter.


----------



## stefan1985 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> So morgen gehts raus,denn es ist Raubfischwetter.


wo gehts den hin n die maas?
Ich bin grade zurück hab nur ein paar zaghafte bisse gehabt aber nichts zählbares.
neben mir war ein holländer mit köfi unterwegs der war ne stunde da und hat 2 70 zander rausgeholt


----------



## schlossteck (9. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

war heute auch an der maas aber nichts besonderes, ein 60er hecht und das wars dann =)
gruß

stefan wo warst du denn wenn man fragen darf =)


----------



## jogibaer1996 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> So morgen gehts raus,denn es ist Raubfischwetter.


 

Dann wünsch ich euch mal viel Petri Heil! (Spaß brauch ich euch nicht zu wünschen, kenn euch ja: den habt ihr eh 

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## koenig100 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Dann wünsch ich euch mal viel Petri Heil! (Spaß brauch ich euch nicht zu wünschen, kenn euch ja: den habt ihr eh
> 
> Grüße
> Jonas



*da kannste dich drauf verlassen !! 
die filitiermesser sind schon gewätzt....!!! ##
gr. many
*


----------



## jogibaer1996 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Lass mir aber noch ein paar Fische drin, im Bach :q



Grüße
Jonas


----------



## stefan1985 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



schlossteck schrieb:


> war heute auch an der maas aber nichts besonderes, ein 60er hecht und das wars dann =)
> gruß
> 
> stefan wo warst du denn wenn man fragen darf =)


das mit den angelstellen ist so ne sache ich war in der nähe von Echt unterwegs und morgen früh werde ich an der stelle auch mal ne rute mit köfi reinwerfen.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



stefan1985 schrieb:


> das mit den angelstellen ist so ne sache ich war in der nähe von Echt unterwegs und morgen früh werde ich an der stelle auch mal ne rute mit köfi reinwerfen.


 Hallo Stefan
bei Echt am Kanal ist ne Top Stelle an der Brücke.Wir gehen in Roermond auf die Seen


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Dann wünsch ich euch mal viel Petri Heil! (Spaß brauch ich euch nicht zu wünschen, kenn euch ja: den habt ihr eh
> 
> Grüße
> Jonas


 Danke Jonas


----------



## Udo561 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> So morgen gehts raus,denn es ist Raubfischwetter.



Hi,
dann wünsche ich euch für morgen mal viel Erfolg und trockenes Wetter.
Bin gleich morgen früh auch erst mit dem Boot unterwegs und nach dem Frühstück dann zum Karpfenteich 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke Udo
wenn es regnet setzen wir uns alle unter Manys Poncho.


----------



## Peter70 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Danke Udo
> wenn es regnet setzen wir uns alle unter Manys Poncho.


 

Hallo
viel spass heute und lasst mir noch ein paar übrig.Nächste Woche bin ich wieder mit dabei ,mit neuem Floater
Gruss Peter


----------



## Udo561 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen,
ich war bei dem Mistwetter heute früh auch mal kurz mit dem Boot unterwegs , hat sich gelohnt 
Ist Raubfischwetter :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Snyder (10. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo allerseits,
möchte auch am we mal wieder ans Wasser, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich es im See oder noch im Fluss probieren soll.
Kann mir jemand von euch sagen wo Zander, Hecht und Barsch im Moment stehen?
Gruß
Snyder


----------



## helgen (10. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Snyder schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> möchte auch am we mal wieder ans Wasser, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich es im See oder noch im Fluss probieren soll.
> Kann mir jemand von euch sagen wo Zander, Hecht und Barsch im Moment stehen?
> Gruß
> Snyder


Ja an der Strömungskannte stehen Sie in 8-10 m je nach der Stelle wo Du angelst.#h


----------



## helgen (10. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wir haben unsere Tour  heute wegen dem dauer Regen abgesagt wir versuchen es Morgen nochmal


----------



## Udo561 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Helgen ,
das Problem hatte ich heute früh auch , war auch nur ne Stunde unterwegs , danach hatte ich keine Lust mehr.
Heute Nachmittag war hier bei mir trocken , da war ich am Vereinsgewässer.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Snyder schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> möchte auch am we mal wieder ans Wasser, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich es im See oder noch im Fluss probieren soll.
> Kann mir jemand von euch sagen wo Zander, Hecht und Barsch im Moment stehen?
> Gruß
> Snyder



Hi,
wenn du vom Ufer aus angelst dann geh an die Maas , dann bis kurz vor die Tonnen werfen , da beginnt die Fahrrinne .
Genau da wird es auch tiefer und an der Stelle stehen die Zander.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (10. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich kenne gar keine Stelle, wo Tonnen in der Maas sind? Hmm...muss wohl weitersuchen


----------



## Udo561 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas,
Tonnen = Bojen 
Und wenn keine Tonnen oder Bojen da sind dann sind es Pfeiler 
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (10. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das macht natürlich Sinn...trotzdem mach ich irgendwas falsch  Naja...wat solls...hauptsache der Spaß ist da....und ab und an n Fisch...demnächst kauf ich mir n Zander und nehm den dann mit nach Holland und wenn ich nix gefangen habe, dann komm ich wenigstens nicht ohne Fisch nach Hause XD


----------



## jogibaer1996 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin,
dann lass ihn aber ausstopfen, dann hält er länger 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Snyder (11. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Alles klar, danke für die Hilfe. Mal schauen ob ich Glück habe.
Gruß
Snyder


----------



## Udo561 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen,
gerade mal knapp 2  Stunden mit dem Boot zum Spinnangeln unterwegs gewesen , der  Wind ist verdammt frisch , so langsam sind Handschuhe angesagt :q

Die Raubfische stehen nun alle tief , auch Hecht und Barsch .
Wenn man einen Barschschwarm findet dann hat man ne Stunde lang Bisse.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



helgen schrieb:


> Wir haben unsere Tour  heute wegen dem dauer Regen abgesagt wir versuchen es Morgen nochmal



Hi Helgen ,
oh man , heute siehts hier bei mir aber um einiges schlimmer aus als gestern.
Ich war heute früh knapp 2 Stunden mit dem Boot raus , da wars noch trocken , aber der Wind war schon heftig.

Wollte heute nachmittag auch nochmal , aber hier stürmt es einfach zu stark und der Regen ist auch nicht angenehm.
ich lasse es für heute bleiben 
Samstag und Sonntag muss ich eh mit dem Boot raus , da habe ich Besuch hier der unbedingt angeln möchte , Wetter egal :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## helgen (11. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wir(Zanderjäger1969,König100) haben es gewagt und sind heute Früh raus zuerst war nur eine klein Brise zu spüren und wir konnten ein Barsch schnappen von 28cm.
Aber gegen 11 Uhr frischte der Wind dermaßen auf das wir das Angeln einstellten weil die Drift zu groß war und wir die Bleiköpfe nicht mehr richtig spürten. Aber spaß hatten wir doch schon weil einer seinen Floater vergessen hatte und vom Braunbären zum Eisbären wurde grins.#h


----------



## jogibaer1996 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin Helgen,
es ist aber auch saukalt und windig heute...
Kann mir den Eisbären richtig gut vorstellen...
naja, vor Montag wird's wohl nicht besser werden...

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Udo561 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
Bootsangeln ist heute fast unmöglich , hier bläst ein kräftiges Windchen 
Bei so einem Wetter muss ich nicht mit dem Boot raus , da ist Ansitzangeln, windgeschützt unterm Schirm angenehmer. :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## gilles (12. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Maas-angler 

Ich bin Musikstudent in Maastricht und seit Kind an begeisterter Angler in meiner Freizeit. Ich habe nun dieses Jahr etwas Zeit neben dem Studium um ein paar Raubfische zu fangen. 
Hatt vielleicht jemand ein paar Tipps bzg Hechte und Zander, Dropshopt/Jerkbait/Wobbler usw.
Ist niemand von euch in Maastricht oder Umgebung am Wasser unterwegs?

Grüße,
gilles


----------



## Udo561 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen,
bohhh , war das ein Wetter diese Nacht.
Und genau so siehts am Wasser aus , die Maas führt jede Menge Laub und Äste mit sich.
Wird heute nicht soooo viel Spaß machen da zu angeln :q
Der Wasserstand ist auch schon leicht erhöht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Wohlstandskind (13. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

weiter oben ist der wasserstand schon fast nen meter gestiegen


----------



## Udo561 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
hier siehts jetzt auch schon anders als heute früh aus , das Wasser steigt immer weiter, die ersten Bäume entlang der Maas stehen schon im Wasser.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hochwasser bringt Fisch


----------



## Udo561 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Hochwasser bringt Fisch



auf die Wiesen ,  :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

 bei uns am Vereinssee ist das Wasser auch nun um ca. 60 cm gestiegen... die Ufer stehen 10 cm unter Wasser 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Auch auf der Wiese,früher wo der Aal noch nicht geschützt war waren das in warmen Monaten gute Stellen.
Wasser wird Trüb und Segmente und Futter kommt mit,beste Stellen sind dann wenn die Maas an einen See vorbeigeht und du die Linie vom Klaren zum dreckigen Wasser siehst.


----------



## Athrox (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Peter70 schrieb:


> ... brauch noch einiges an Gummis.




So ist er eben, unser Peter. Immer auf Nummer sicher gehen.

Vorbildlich. Sehr vorbildlich.

:q


----------



## Udo561 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
die Maas führt ne Menge Dreck mit und ist hier bei mir schon erheblich über die Ufer getreten.
Viele Wiesen entlang der Maas stehen unter Wasser .
Unser Vereinsgewässer ist auch wieder voll :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## carste (15. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallöschen!!

Habe eine Frage un zwar, weiß jemande von euch ob ich die maas bzw. die seen mit einem Belly boot befischen darf??


----------



## Udo561 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja , darfst du .
Die Seen sind ja ok , von der Maas würde ich dir abraten da diese mit Geschwindigkeiten von 3-7 Km/h fließt.
Derzeit sind es sogar 7-9 Km/h und das ist mit einem BB nicht zu schaffen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## BSZocher (15. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



carste schrieb:


> Hallöschen!!
> 
> Habe eine Frage un zwar, weiß jemande von euch ob ich *die maa*s bzw. die seen *mit einem Belly boot* befischen *darf*??



Dürfen darfst du.
Aber raten würde es dir keiner.
Gibt genug Seen entlang der Maas. Im "Landesinneren" sind die Chancen auf ein nicht so beangeltes Gewässer zu treffen größer. #h


----------



## QWERTZ (15. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Sieht doch gut aus, Udo! |bigeyes

Noch ein paar Meter und Du kannst von der Terrasse aus angeln.... :q


Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich habe eben ein paar Würfe gemacht , allerdings erfolgslos , nicht einen Nachläufer , gescheige denn einen Biss gehabt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Waren trotz Hochwasser heute draußen und es war wie auf dem Bahnhof. Es waren 8 Boote auf dem Wasser das hatten wir bei schönen Wetter die letzten 3 Wochen nicht.


----------



## BSZocher (16. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> ....Es waren 8 Boote auf dem Wasser .....



Das wird noch "besser" wenn im Winter die Teifseefischer sich ihr Tageslimit abholen kommen.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Das wird noch "besser" wenn im Winter die Teifseefischer sich ihr Tageslimit abholen kommen.


 Ja die gibt es auch.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Noch mal schöne Grüße an Vertikaljupp mit 67 und soviel Power.Respekt.


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

weiss jemand von euch evtl. wo sich die Räuber im kanal bei Hochwasser aufhalten? die strömung zieht doch durch die volle breite. wo verstecken sich die Fische denn dann wenn ein Kanal wie z.b. der Laateralkanal mit so einem Monotonen grund über die volle Länge verläuft???

mfg


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Es gibt immer Stellen wo das Wasser nicht so drückt zB. hinter Brückenpfeilern.


----------



## Udo561 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
jetzt wird es kritisch , hier bei mir steht das Hochwasser bis 1 Meter unterm Wall.
Das sind jetzt gut 2 Meter über normal.
Noch einem Meter höher und der ganze CP wird überschwemmen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## helgen (16. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hochwasser!!!
Wir sind gestern nach dem wir uns kurz abgesprochen hatten mit drei Boote und unsere belgischen Angelfreunde auch mit ihrem dem neuen Boot mal eben raus auf die Maas!boh das hat geknallt wir sind dann schnell volle Kraft gegen die Strömung ab in den Seen wobei einer schon voll mit der Maas verbunden war der Deich lief über.
Fisch war da! aber außer ein paar Barschen konnte keiner von uns was fangen.Wir hatten dann noch einige Seen besucht aber auch dort lief nichts.
Zum Abschluß sind wir dann noch was im Haven rum gefahrn aber auch dort lief nichts mehr.
Fazit bei solchem Hochwasser lohnt es nicht.
Hier möchte ich auch unser Vertikal Jupp danke sagen für den schönen Tag und die guten Tipps zum Vertikalen.#h
Danke


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo
Hochwasser geht zurück aber langsam.


----------



## Udo561 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Torsten ,
bei mir hier leider noch nicht , ich bin jede Stunde runter und schaue nach , bis 18 Uhr ist es hier sogar immer noch gestiegen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Torsten ,
> bei mir hier leider noch nicht , ich bin jede Stunde runter und schaue nach , bis 18 Uhr ist es hier sogar immer noch gestiegen.
> Gruß Udo


 Udo wir drücken dir die Daumen das es nicht weiter steigt.
Wir waren da mit dem Boot draußen und das sah schlimm aus was da alles abgsoffen war.


----------



## koenig100 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*Hey udo,
treibe mich z.zt. noch in süddeutschland rum und bin aber freitag wieder back. solltest du probleme bekommen, sag bescheid, kommen wir am weekend rauf helfen !!!
gr. many*


----------



## Udo561 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Many ,
Danke für Angebot .
Ich bin ja froh das mein Boot weiter mit dem Steg steigt |supergri
Muss gleich mal runter ans Wasser und schauen wie es aussieht.
Dann mal gute Rückfahrt,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo schau mal hier rein. http://live.actuelewaterdata.nl/data/result/target412.html


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich denke mal du brauchst nichts mehr zu befürchten.


----------



## Udo561 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal du brauchst nichts mehr zu befürchten.



Hi Torsten,
ich war gerade mal am Wasser , ist um knapp 1 Meter zurück gegangen .
Aber an mein Boot komme ich noch lange nicht dran , was solls , dann muss ich die nächsten Tage wohl auf Karpfen angeln |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Torsten,
> ich war gerade mal am Wasser , ist um knapp 1 Meter zurück gegangen .
> Aber an mein Boot komme ich noch lange nicht dran , was solls , dann muss ich die nächsten Tage wohl auf Karpfen angeln |supergri
> Gruß Udo


 Wasserstand fällt jetzt sehr schnell, denke mal das du morgen abend wieder rann kommst.


----------



## Udo561 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Torsten ,
wie sieht das denn in Roermond an den Campingplätzen aus , stehen die unter Wasser ?
Die liegen doch zum Teil direkt am Wasser.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Da dort alles Saisonplätze sind gibt es keine Schäden.Aber die sind alle abgesoffen bei uns war es nur noch eine Wasserfläche.


----------



## Udo561 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
als ich das letzte mal in Roermond war standen da auf einem Campingplatz aber auch einige Chalets .
Na ja , solange keine Schäden zu beklagen sind ist alles halb so schlimm.
Vom Ufer aus zu angeln macht zur Zeit keinen Sinn , hier bei mir müsste man zum Teil schon über 50 Meter weit auswerfen um den ursprünglichen See zu erreichen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Die Chalets werden auch weggezogen und werden höher gestellt.


----------



## Udo561 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja , hatte ich in Roermond schon mal gesehen , da war auch Hochwasser an der Maas ,  aber einige Chalets und WoWa standen da auf einem Berg , ringsum  eingeschlossen von Wasser.
So , ich bin dann mal zum Wasser , die Karpfen beissen noch , konnte gestern zwei fangen , allerdings beide knapp unter 10 Pfund.
Bin da einen Spot schon wochenlang am anfüttern , scheint sich zu lohnen #6
Bis später mal ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo dann mal Petri von mir.


----------



## Thorschten (17. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Angelfreunde!
Viele, viele interessante Berichte, die ihr hier stehen habe ;-) Komme aber leider nicht dazu alle zu lesen, sind doch ein paar zu viele....
Um es kurz zu machen. 
Ein Freund und ich wollen am Sonntag (21.11.10) zum 3. Mal an die Maasseen und unser Glück versuchen, werden wieder eher auf Zander und Hecht gehen. Nun ja, die Maasseen sind nicht gerade klein. Hat jemand ein paar Tips, wo wir am besten unser Glück versuchen können? Ich lese ja immer wieder nur von Schleusen, Brücken usw. Wir könnten auch allgemein Hilfe/Tips zum Thema Raubfische angeln brauchen. Vielleicht gibts hier auch jemanden, der zufällig auch am Sonntag dort sein wird, den wir begleiten dürften und lernen dürften ;-) Freue mich auf jegliche Antwort/Hilfe, egal um welchen Bereich es sich handelt, sind mehr oder weniger Anfänger, die das meiste über Theorie und Internet /Filme in Erfahrung bringen*Lacht*

MfG

Thorsten und Sebastian ( 24, 28 )


----------



## Udo561 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
spart euch euren Angeltripp bis nach dem Hochwasser auf.
Hat zur Zeit vom Ufer aus keinen Sinn , die meisten Zufahrtswege zum Wasser sind überflutet.
Gruß Udo


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das Wochenende ist SUPER wetter angesagt.Juhu... falls ihr vom ufer aus Angeln wollt empfehle ich jede Maas/Maasseen einfahrt in Roermond rum kann man auch gut bei einem etwas höherem Wasserstand Fischen. in den Seen stehen die fische schon relativ weit unten zwischen 12-14m was an der Maas anders ist. Sucht euch ein Ruhiges Plätzchen in Maasnähe klopft den grund ab und dort wo auf dem bodengrund die Löcher bzw die unebenheiten auf dem Grund sind stehen auch oft die Fische.

Berichtet mal falls ihr fahrt.

mfg


----------



## theundertaker (19. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Fahrt doch einfach mal zu nem Gewässer, wo das Hochwasser nur schlecht hinkommt  oder wo es nicht stört...an Kanälen zum Beispiel...

Sollte doch eventuell klappen....

Auf jeden Fall viel Glück für Sonntag...vielleicht fahr ich ja auch mal, um nix zu fangen...=)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## speedfreack (19. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

mal schauen wie es sonntag wird bin auch in roermond unterwegs petri an die anderen sonntags angler!!!


----------



## stefan1985 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin zusammen war mal einer in den letzten Tage angeln? Wie siehts aus an unserem tollen angelrevier? Gruß Stefan


----------



## Udo561 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen,
ich komme gerade vom Gummiwerfen |supergri
Es sieht immer noch nach Hochwasser aus , aber nichts schlimmes mehr , ans Gewässer kommt man auch schon wieder , nicht überall , aber an die meisten Spots.
Gruß Udo


----------



## stefan1985 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke für die info udo. Wie sieht es denn mit der beisslust der Fische aus?
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Udo561 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich hatte heute Früh nur ein paar Würfe bei mir im Hafen gemacht , nur Barsche und da auch nichts größeres , alle nur um die 22-25 cm.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
auf und an der Maas ist ja richtig was los.
Selten im November so viele Angler gesehen.
Aber Bootsangeln macht zumindest auf der Maas keinen Spaß , Mörderströmung , Streckenweise mit bis zu 11 Km/h und ne ganze Menge Dreck die , die Maas mitführt.

Aber in den Seen gehts , da steht auch der Fisch , zumindest Hecht und Barsch , Zander habe ich keine finden können .

Gruß Udo


----------



## speedfreack (20. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

morgen früh gehts los zur maas,hoffe diesmal den ein oder anderen fisch an den haken zu kriegen.hoffe auf hecht oder zander :m gehe jetzt schlafen |wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



speedfreack schrieb:


> morgen früh gehts los zur maas,hoffe diesmal den ein oder anderen fisch an den haken zu kriegen.hoffe auf hecht oder zander :m gehe jetzt schlafen |wavey:



Hi,
naja , vor 7.30 Uhr wird nicht hell sein , da musste doch jetzt noch nicht in die Heia |supergri
Zander hatte ich heute keinen erwischen können , einen Hecht habe ich kurz vor dem Boot verloren , Barsch lief sehr gut.
Gruß Udo


----------



## BSZocher (21. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> naja , vor 7.30 Uhr wird nicht hell sein , da musste doch jetzt noch nicht in die Heia |supergri
> Zander hatte ich heute keinen erwischen können , einen Hecht habe ich kurz vor dem Boot verloren , Barsch lief sehr gut.
> Gruß Udo



Moin!
Ham uns heute mal wieder bei dir in der Ecke rumgetrieben....im warsten Sinne des Wortes. 
Die Strömung zwar nicht mehr ganz so hart, aber in der ein oder anderen Ecke haben wir unsere Fische (Zander) gefangen.
Schönen noch #h


----------



## Udo561 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
da hättet ihr in Roermond um einiges mehr fangen können 
Drei Kollegen von mir waren in Roermond mit dem Boot unterwegs , in 5 Stunden zusammen 18 Zander und 4 Hechte #6
Das Hochwasser scheinen die Roermonder Zander zu mögen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Wohlstandskind (22. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

selbiges habe ich vom leukermeer gehört 
fische beißen halt doch überall


----------



## Udo561 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Wohlstandskind schrieb:


> selbiges habe ich vom leukermeer gehört
> fische beißen halt doch überall



Hi,
dann angel doch hier mal einen Tag auf Zander und mach ein paar Bilder von deinen Fängen :q
Hatten ich den anderen Profis auch schon mal angeboten die meinten das man hier so viele Zander fängt , bisher habe ich noch keine Bilder gesehen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Wohlstandskind (22. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi
wollte damit doch nur sagen, dass es sowohl fangbare Fische am Leukermeer, sowie in Roermond und auch in Maastricht und sonst wo gibt 
ich bleibe bei roermond  ist für mich näher und es gibt einiges mehr an Wasser, was die Stellensuche natürlich nicht unbedingt vereinfacht ,


----------



## Udo561 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Wohlstandskind schrieb:


> ich bleibe bei roermond  ist für mich näher und es gibt einiges mehr an Wasser, was die Stellensuche natürlich nicht unbedingt vereinfacht ,



Hi,
ich würde um einiges lieber in oder um Roermond angeln , eben weil es viel mehr Wasserfläche gibt.
Da gibt es so einige tolle Spots , da kann man hier nur von träumen, leider gibt es hier kaum Struktur unter Wasser.
Aber alles hat Vor und Nachteile , den Sommer über ist mir Roermond zu sehr überlaufen und daher bin ich vor 10 Jahren ans Leukermeer gezogen 
Und Ruhe ist mir mehr Wert als mehr Fische .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Wohlstandskind (22. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Apropos "RUHE": Davon hätte ich hier auch gerne mehr , aber unglaublich wie viele (Angel-)Boote dieses we auf dem Wasser waren!!!


----------



## koenig100 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> da hättet ihr in Roermond um einiges mehr fangen können
> Drei Kollegen von mir waren in Roermond mit dem Boot unterwegs , in 5 Stunden zusammen 18 Zander und 4 Hechte #6
> Das Hochwasser scheinen die Roermonder Zander zu mögen
> Gruß Udo



*hey udo,
hatte gestern mit helmut telefoniert, am freitag hatten sie in roermond mit seinem boot 14 zander plus hecht und barsch überlistet, zander überwiegend alle zwischen 70 + 80 cm !!! #6
gr. many *


----------



## koenig100 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Wohlstandskind schrieb:


> Apropos "RUHE": Davon hätte ich hier auch gerne mehr , aber unglaublich wie viele (Angel-)Boote dieses we auf dem Wasser waren!!!



*ist doch klar. die wollen sich doch gerade jetzt um die jahreszeit ihre gefriertruhe voll machen !!! #:*


----------



## Peter70 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo
konnte am samstag bei einem Forumstreffen drei Zander zum anbeißen überreden.Doch kurz vor der Landung sind alle drei ausgeschlitzt,einer hat es doch tatsächlich geschafft mein Stahlvorfach zu killen.
Gruss Peter


----------



## BSZocher (22. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> da hättet ihr in Roermond um einiges mehr fangen können
> 
> Gruß Udo



Schon toll wie du mit deinem "Röntgenblick" rausbekommen hast wie viel wir gefangen haben..... |kopfkrat

MEHR Fische hatte wir bei dir...und zwar in der Einfahrt...der "Durchfahrt" und auch bei dir auf dem Leukermeer.

Wir hatten mit 2 Leuten im Totalen 38 Fische. Der kleinste ein Barsch von irgendwas in den 30er.
Der Rest bis auf 2 "Schniepelhechte" von irgendwas 70cm, waren ausschließlich Zander. 3 richtig gute von 80cm+ waren auch dabei.

In den Einfahrten stand der Fisch schön flach an den Strömungskanten und Rückströmungen teilw. bis in 2 m Flachbereiche rein. Auch vom Ufer zu erreichen.

Die Slippe im Hafen http://www.valckxwatersport.nl/ ist gut zu benutzen. 15Euro für rein und raus ansonsten gibt es auch die ein oder andere Stelle wo man ein kleines Boot auch so "reinkippen" kann.

Schönen noch #h


----------



## koenig100 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Peter70 schrieb:


> Hallo
> konnte am samstag bei einem Forumstreffen drei Zander zum anbeißen überreden.Doch kurz vor der Landung sind alle drei ausgeschlitzt,einer hat es doch tatsächlich geschafft mein Stahlvorfach zu killen.
> Gruss Peter



*das hat sich sogar bis bei mir rumgesprochen !!! :q
gr. many *


----------



## Udo561 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Wir hatten mit 2 Leuten im Totalen 38 Fische. Der kleinste ein Barsch von irgendwas in den 30er.
> D



Hi,
ist ja klasse :q
Nur seltsam das alle anderen Bootsangler am letzten Wochenende am Leukermeer sehr schlecht gefangen hatten , ist nun mal so das ich hier alle anderen Bootsangler kenne 
Was aber noch seltsamer ist , ich hatte dir schon einige male geschrieben das du mir mal ein paar Bilder machen sollst wo drauf zu erklennen ist das du so viele Fische im Leukermeer gefangen hast  
Aber was solls , bist eben ein Profiangler , aber leider beeindruckst du mich mit deinen Märchen nicht :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *hey udo,
> hatte gestern mit helmut telefoniert, am freitag hatten sie in roermond mit seinem boot 14 zander plus hecht und barsch überlistet, zander überwiegend alle zwischen 70 + 80 cm !!! #6
> gr. many *



Hi Many,
hat sich ja gelohnt , vor allen weil alle Zander so groß waren #6, hier bei mir sind die Zander meist um die 60 cm.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Peter70 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *das hat sich sogar bis bei mir rumgesprochen !!! :q
> gr. many *



Hallo Many
hat der Helgen etwa gepetzt?:q
Gruss Peter


----------



## koenig100 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*tja udo,
wenn ich all das hier so lese, muß ich ja sagen, "du kannst nix" !!! schaffst es ja noch nicht mal z.zt. nen "schniepelhecht" von 70cm zu fangen !!! :q also pack ein und komm nach roermond, leukermeer ist leergefischt !!! 
gr. many* #h


----------



## koenig100 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Peter70 schrieb:


> Hallo Many
> hat der Helgen etwa gepetzt?:q
> Gruss Peter



*jo !!! :vik:*


----------



## Udo561 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *tja udo,
> wenn ich all das hier so lese, muß ich ja sagen, "du kannst nix" !!! schaffst es ja noch nicht mal z.zt. nen "schniepelhecht" von 70cm zu fangen !!! :q also pack ein und komm nach roermond, leukermeer ist leergefischt !!!
> gr. many* #h



Hi Many,
ja , liegt aber an den Profis die mal eben knapp 40 Fische am Tag rausfangen :vik:
Aber nächsten Sommer ist ne Tour nach Roermond geplant #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Many,
> ja , liegt aber an den Profis die mal eben knapp 40 Fische am Tag rausfangen :vik:
> Aber nächsten Sommer ist ne Tour nach Roermond geplant #6
> Gruß Udo



*jepp, kannste bei mir schlafen, gehen wir uns abends einen hinter de "binde" kippen !!! #g*


----------



## Namenloser (22. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Was fängt man zu dieser Jahreszeit noch gut in der Maas?


----------



## Udo561 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Namenloser schrieb:


> Was fängt man zu dieser Jahreszeit noch gut in der Maas?



Hi,
kommt drauf an wo du an der Maas angeln möchtest , an einigen Abschnitten dominiert der Hecht , an anderen wieder der Zander.
Barsch fängst du so ziemlich überall.
Und Raubfisch fängt man jetzt um die Zeit besser als Friedfische.
Wenn du aber auf Friedfisch aus bist dann ran an die Brassen , die sind stellenweise eine Plage |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## Namenloser (22. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jo danke Udo hab die karte nämlich erst seit diesem Sommer und wollte die den Rest des Jahres noch ausnutzen.


----------



## PetriHelix (23. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Immer wieder lustig hier zu lesen... Wir waren Sonntag (21.11) auch in Roermond unterwegs. Die Boote die ich gesehen habe und mit denen ich gesprochen habe hatten alle nichts oder sehr wenige (2 an der Zahl) Zander. Das waren sowohl deutsche als auch niederländische Boote. 

Strömungskanten ließen sich gut beangeln und auch in den Seen stand Fisch, der aber nicht beissen wollte. Hatten einige Bisse und 4 Zander im Boot, davon 3 über 60cm. 

Unterm Strich eher ein schlechter Tag, der aber bei vielen anderen eher noch schlechter war.


----------



## koenig100 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*hey udo,
wie ist die lage am LM....?? bin mit mir am kämpfen wann und wo ich nochmal nen ansitz wagen soll...!! torsten meinte, zum ansitz wäre z.zt. der see besser ! hab da ja meinen spot, unmittelbar hinter dem einlauf der maas !! was meinste ?? |rolleyes
gr. many*


----------



## helgen (25. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Waren gestern was in NL unterwegs die Maas hat noch richtig guten druck drauf vertikalJupp konte nur ein Zander fangen.
Ansonsten ging garnichts.
Many ansitz angeln friest dich weg dabei.
Hatte gestern zum ersten mal den Unterziehen für den Floater drunter es war sau kalt auf dem Wasser. #h


----------



## Udo561 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
Ansitzangeln an der Maas selber kannst du vergessen , die hat immer noch eine Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von über 8 Km/h , normal sind 3-4 Km/h.

Ich denke auch das der See besser sein sollte , viele Fische zieht es jetzt in die Seen , der Winter kommt.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ,
dann wünsche ich mal allen Wochenendanglern viel Glück und Erfolg .
Die Schneeanzüge nicht vergessen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Hotspot (28. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Glückwunsch 

Wie man sehen kann hat man als Uferangler auch Erfolg in deinen Revier.

Petri


----------



## Udo561 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
so schön gezeichnete Hechte gibt es im Leukermeer leider nicht .
Den habe ich in einem See in der Region Limburg gefangen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin udo,
schöer hecht! Petri! Geile Zeichnung...
hat der geheimsee doch was gebracht?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Jonas,
ja , der See verbirgt da mit Sicherheit einige Schätze 
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Gut, dass der Schneekönig sein Iglu doch verlassen hat... sonst hätte Er diesen schönen Fisch nicht verhaftet...:q

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## koenig100 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> mein bisher schönster Hecht , ich hatte bisher
> noch nie einen der schöner gezeichnet war.
> Gruß Udo
> ...


----------



## BSZocher (29. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> ...
> Hast aber die Augenbraun vergessen,
> ....



Die macht er sich nach Anleitung und das dauert was länger:

http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=Gtmb7xPPsW4

Ach ja:
Netter Hecht.
Frage: Wie schwer war er ca. ?

Schönen noch |wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
na ja , mag sein das mir die Haare färbe , finde ich auch nicht weiter schlimm , aber schlimm finde ich die blöden Kommentare von so manchem  hier der nur schreibt um zu stänkern.
Ich frage mich nur warum so einige Herrn hier im AB immer persönlich werden müssen ?
Zu Hause nichts zu sagen ?
Geschäfte laufen nicht so besonnders ?
Aber solche Leute kenne ich zu genüge , so "Profis" die hier ihren Mund aufreissen aber auf oder am Wasser sowie privat nichts auf die Reihe bekommen.


----------



## QWERTZ (29. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Udo,

schöner Hecht, Petri! #6
Wirklich schön gezeichnet....

Zu den Kommentaren hier im AB braucht man eigentlich nix mehr zu sagen... 
Aber eine Deiner Annahmen trifft auf die Herren mit Sicherheit zu! :q

Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Wohlstandskind (29. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

sehr schöne Zeichnung,
auch von mir ein dickes fettes petri


----------



## goeddoek (29. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So, hab mal eben den Müll hier rausgefegt 


@ Udo

Dickes Petri Heil, schöner Hecht, den Du da gefangen hast :m


----------



## Udo561 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
danke für die Glückwünsche.
Über den Hecht habe ich mich mehr gefreut als über einen ü 1 Meter Hecht  , einfach weil er so eine geile Zeichnung hat und an einem Gewässer  gefangen wurde das offiziell noch nie beangelt wurde.
Der Hecht war mit Sicherheit noch nie am Haken und er hat beim Drill Sprünge wie ein (kleiner ) Marlin gemacht #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



goeddoek schrieb:


> So, hab mal eben den Müll hier rausgefegt
> 
> 
> *hey goeddoek,
> ...


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Udo
Schöner Hecht,Petri von mir.


----------



## Udo561 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Torsten ,
danke 
Ist jetzt nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis alles wieder zugefroren ist , dann ist erst mal vorbei mit den schönen Hechten 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
so , Boot ist auch erst mal draußen , Donnerstag und Freitag Nacht soll es hier bei uns in NL -13 Grad werden , das ist doch etwas kalt.
Da werde ich mich die nächsten Tage wohl aufs Uferangeln beschränken müssen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Wohlstandskind (30. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wie gut das die Maas nicht zufriert


----------



## jogibaer1996 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Klasse, Udo! Tolle Hechte! Weiter so! Uferangeln ist halt doch manchmal ganz nett... 

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## BSZocher (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin!
@Udo: Schon Eis bei dir auf dem Wasser oder nur am Rand?

Nette Sache mit der Abhakmatte. Machen nicht viele.


----------



## Maren1989 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Traumtiere 

Mir persönlich wäre es ja jetzt zu kalt zum fischen 

Aber nächstes Jahr wird richtig durchgestartet 
Erstmal neues, angebrachtes Equipment besorgen.

Wünsche Euch allen noch eine schöne Woche,

Maren


----------



## Udo561 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
uns ist auch kalt am Wasser , aber ein schöner Hecht entschädigt für abgestorbene Finger |supergri
Wird aber nicht mehr lange gut gehen , die Ränder am Gewässer sind heute früh schon gefroren gewesen .
Sollten die Temperatuten nicht bald steigen ist es vorbei mit der Angelei 
Gruß Udo


----------



## BSZocher (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> so , die ersten kleinen Gewässer sind gefroren .
> Da können wir nur hoffen das es nächste Woche wieder wärmer wird.
> ...



Moin!
Bei dir über Tag auch so viel Schnee wie bei uns in R'mond?
Morgens noch fast nix und gegen Mittag schon 20cm Neuschnee.
Musste mein Boot unter den ganzen weißen "Häubchen" im Hafen erst Mal suchen 
Vormittags gab es sogar etwas Eisnebel auf den Seen.....musste leider Arbeiten und konnte deshalb heute mal nicht Fischen.
Von Samstag auf Sonntag soll über Frierpunkt steigen #h

P.S.: Für alle Nicht-Kanister-Schlepper und auch im Winter im Hafen liegend....Die letzten 30 Liter Sprit hab ich bei Hermus die Tage rausgeschnorchelt.
KEIN BENZIN mehr vor Mitte März 2011!!!!!!


----------



## koenig100 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*es gab ein leben vor der maas und es wird auch mit sicherheit eins danach geben !!! jetzt gehts erstmal raus auf´s Meer, schöne fette Dorsche jagen....!!! :vik:
ps.: wer interesse hat melden !! #h*


----------



## BSZocher (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> [... jetzt gehts erstmal raus auf´s Meer, schöne fette Dorsche jagen....!!! :vik:
> ps.: wer interesse hat melden !! #h[/B]



Moin!
Wo gehts denn hin bzw. von wo wird gestartet?
#h


----------



## Udo561 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen ,
ich komme gerade vom Wasser , es wird kritisch, jetzt bildet sich schon Eis an den größeren Gewässern.
Noch so eine Nacht und das wars mit der Angelei an den Seen , dann bleibt nur noch das Fließgewässer.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Maren1989 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Darf ich Euch eine Frage zu Eurem Equipment stellen?

Habt ihr reine Spinnfischruten oder auch Allroundruten? Da ich mir jetzt, wie schon gesagt, neues Equipment kaufen wollte, dachte ich,  frag ich hier mal die Erfahreneren 

Hab im anderen Thema schon nach ner guten Rolle gefragt - Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis. Habe daraufhin erfahren, dass die Rollen von Spro ganz gut sein sollten (Passion, Zauber, BlueArc, RedArc...)

Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig helfen. Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual.


Vielen lieben Dank,

Maren


----------



## Udo561 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Maren1989 schrieb:


> Habt ihr reine Spinnfischruten oder auch Allroundruten?
> Vielen lieben Dank,
> 
> Maren



Hi,
was sind denn Allroundruten ? 
Ich habe da ne Spinnrute oder auch zwei und zwei Karpfenruten in 360 cm die ich aber gleichzeitig auch zum Posen und Grundangeln auf Hecht und Zander verwende.
Das klappt ausgezeichnet und so ein Hecht oder zander lässt sich an so einer 360 Rute wunderbar führen.

Kommt eben darauf an welcher dein Zielfisch ist und wie du überhaupt angeln möchtest.
Für meine Bedürfnisse reicht eben eine Spinnrute und 2 Karpfenruten aus .

So , bin dann mal wieder unterwegs , das schöne Wetter heute muss man ausnutzen 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Maren1989 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Quasi eine Rute, die man für Spin.n- als auch fürs Ansitzangeln verwenden kann.

Zielfisch: Hecht, Zander, Karpfen, Aal. Würde gern mal was größeres als Forellen aus Teichen fangen. Für kleinere Fische habe ich genügend Ruten. Daher ne stärkere, bzw steifere Rute kaufen sowie ne größer Rolle mit mehr Schnurfassungsvermögen und Kraft.

Angelgebiet: Stausee, Seen und der Rhein, bzw andere Flüsse.

Wollte halt mein Budget nicht sprengen #6


----------



## QWERTZ (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Maren,

also ich würde Dir, alleine schon wegen der Länge und des Gewichtes, nicht raten eine "Allroundrute" oder gar Grundrute zum Spinnfischen zu nehmen. Da hast Du nach einer Stunde lange Arme.. 

Mindestens zwei Kombos sollten es schon sein. Zum Grundangeln kannst Du es so wie Udo machen und ne Karpfenrute mißbrauchen, das passt ganz gut!
Entsprechende Stationärrolle drauf die von der Größe her passt (denke die 4000er bei Shimano fürfte reichen) und gut ist. 

Bei der Spinnrute kommt es auf die Köder an. Und zwar auf die Art der verwendeten Kunstköder (Wobbel, Spinner / GuFis) und auf das Gewicht bzw. die Größe.

Schreib doch mal mit was für Ködern Du zum Spinnfischen gehst, dann kommen bestimmt konkrete und brauchbare Vorschläge! 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Hallo Maren,
> 
> also ich würde Dir, alleine schon wegen der Länge und des Gewichtes, nicht raten eine "Allroundrute" oder gar Grundrute zum Spinnfischen zu nehmen. Da hast Du nach einer Stunde lange Arme..
> 
> ...



Edit: Einzige Möglichkeit wäre vielleicht eine Spinnrute im mittleren Wurfgewichtsbereich zu nehmen und auch damit auf Grund zu angeln. Aber der Kompromiss ist schwierig. Denn wenn die Rute ein 60 oder 80g Grundblei abkönnen muss, wirfst Du damit keinen 10g Wobbler mehr vernünftig. Von der Bißerkennung mal ganz ab...


----------



## Maren1989 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Gute Frage mit den Ködern, bin Neuling auf dem Gebiet der Spinnfischeri. Würde aber, glaub ich, Wobbler, Jerkbaits, Blinker/Spinner mitnehmen, vielleicht auch Twister?

Für Forellen/Barsche hab ich zum Beispiel eine leichte Magna Magic Spinnrute Wg 3-25g und eine Länge von 2.40m. Damit würde ich mit kleinen Blinkern auf Barsch oder Forelle fischen.

Jetzt brauche ich aber wie gesagt noch etwas für die größeren Kaliber. Habe dabei auch eigentlich an eine Rute+Rolle und das Budget von 200€ gedacht. Auf 50€ mehr kommts dann auch nicht an, wenn ich damit eventuell zwei Kombis erwerben kann.


----------



## Udo561 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
hier , sind gleich 2 Ruten und Rollen , damit fische ich auf Karpfen , Hecht und Zander.
Bin mit dieser Combi mehr als zufrieden
Nach über 200 Karpfen und um die 80 Schleien einigen Hechten und Zandern  zeigen weder Ruten noch Rollen irgendwelche Verschleißerscheinungen.
Gruß Udo
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...EWHEELER-Freilaufrolle-PAARPREIS_p7650_x2.htm

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ajesti-Carp-12ft-275lb-PAARPREIS_p8026_x2.htm


----------



## Maren1989 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das sieht doch sehr gut aus :vik:

Aber fürs Spinnfischen wären die doch zu lang, oder?
Schnurfassung gefällt mir auch, damit kann ich Loch Ness fangen. Aber wäre eine Frontbremse nicht besser, da sie feiner einzustellen ist?

Werd die Seite nachher mal studieren, vielleicht finde ich noch was schönes.

Danke Udo


----------



## Udo561 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
die Rollen verfügen über eine Frondbremse , das sind Freilaufrollen , zum angeln auf Karpfen und Zander  fast unverzichtbar 
Zum Spinnfischen sind die Ruten nicht geeignet , da würde ich etwas um 270 cm nehmen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## canis777 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Maren1989 schrieb:


> Das sieht doch sehr gut aus :vik:
> 
> Aber fürs Spinnfischen wären die doch zu lang, oder?
> Schnurfassung gefällt mir auch, damit kann ich Loch Ness fangen. Aber wäre eine Frontbremse nicht besser, da sie feiner einzustellen ist?
> ...



Was du brauchst ist eine Spinrute in 2,70m mit einer guten Rolle und eine 7-8 Kg geflochtene Schnur.

zB hier  http://cgi.ebay.de/YAD-BLACK-CROWN-...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item335d80a25b
für 92,95€ sofortkauf

und hier  http://cgi.ebay.de/PENN-SLAMMER-260...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item230c238166
für 57.99

hier die Schnur
http://cgi.ebay.de/200m-SPIDERWIRE-...t_Angelsport_Angelschnüre&hash=item35ae19cfd5

mit der Zusammenstellung solltest du std lang auf große Fische Jiggen, Spinnfischen können.


----------



## Udo561 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
na ja , ich würde da etwas andere empfehlen :q

Aber eine Spinnrute muss man(n) in dem Fall Frau in die Hand nehmen , die muss einfach passen .
Anfassen und sagen genau die ist es #6
Kauf dir blos keine der hier angepriesenen Ruten ohne sie zuvor mal in der Hand gehalten zu haben , ne Frau empfindet da bestimmt noch ganz anders als ein Mann wenn sie eine Rute in der Hand hält.:q
Da musst du dir wohl mal die Mühe machen und zum Händler fahren , glaub mir , eine Rute die nicht zu dir passt bereitet dir nur halb so viel Freude 
Gruß Udo


----------



## wilhelm (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja , ich würde da etwas andere empfehlen :q
> 
> Anfassen und sagen genau die ist es #6
> ...


 
*Also UDO !#d#d#d#d*
 Das hab ich dem Fahnder gemeldet:vik:

Gruß Wilhelm|supergri


----------



## canis777 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja , ich würde da etwas andere empfehlen :q
> 
> Aber eine Spinnrute muss man(n) in dem Fall Frau in die Hand nehmen , die muss einfach passen .
> ...



deswegen stand davor zB

ansonsten hast du vollkommen recht man sollte es in der Hand gehabt haben


----------



## canis777 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=Brassenhunter#p/u/120/J2oknNJU4zA

hier findest du weitere Info's über Angeltechniken


----------



## koenig100 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Wo gehts denn hin bzw. von wo wird gestartet?
> #h



*zanderjäger und ich hatten scheveningen im auge, soll aber auch ein  kleineres boot bei renesse rausfahren. über nen guten tip wären wir sehr  dankbar, da wir noch nie auf dorsch geangelt haben. gibt halt immer ein  1. mal im leben !!! :q starten wollen wir auf alle fälle von jüchen/gladbach !!*
http://www.rederij-trip.nl/default.asp


----------



## jogibaer1996 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin Many,
wann fahrt ihr denn?
Morgen jawohl dann nicht 
Tabletten gegen Kotzeritis mitnehmen, hab schon Bilder von den "härtesten" aus unserem Angelverein gesehen, die hellgrün reiernd über der Reling hingen... 

Für mich gehts wohl an Pfingsten mit dem Angelverein Hochseeangeln...

Ich wünsch euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Udo561 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many ,
na dann wünsche ich euch mal viel Spaß .
Zumindest habt ihr die Gewissheit das ihr eisfrei angeln könnt 
Hier ist leider alles zu , die kleineren Gewässer sind komplett zu , Leukermeer hat nur noch 2-3 kleinere offene Stellen 
Da wird mir morgen nur die Maas bleiben .
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Many ,
> na dann wünsche ich euch mal viel Spaß .
> Zumindest habt ihr die Gewissheit das ihr eisfrei angeln könnt
> Hier ist leider alles zu , die kleineren Gewässer sind komplett zu , Leukermeer hat nur noch 2-3 kleinere offene Stellen
> ...


 

gibts bei euch denn keine Eisbrecher? :q:q

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Jonas,
da hatte ich bei uns im Forum schon nachgefragt ob jemand einen Link zur Vermietung von Eisbrechern hat :q
Aber es wird schon wieder wärmer , wir haben nur noch knapp - 4 Grad.
Gruß Udo


----------



## köfi01 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *zanderjäger und ich hatten scheveningen im auge, soll aber auch ein  kleineres boot bei renesse rausfahren. über nen guten tip wären wir sehr  dankbar, da wir noch nie auf dorsch geangelt haben. gibt halt immer ein  1. mal im leben !!! :q starten wollen wir auf alle fälle von jüchen/gladbach !!*
> http://www.rederij-trip.nl/default.asp




Ich bin vor 2 Jahren auch ab Scheveningen raus gefahren , wir waren 28 Leute auf dem Boot und nur einer (und noch ein Holländer ) hat einen Dorsch gefangen !!!!!!! Schlimm genug !!!!
Dorsch geht nur noch auf der Ostsee .Aber ansonsten kaum eine Chance.

Aber ist nur ein Tipp von mir ,nichts für ungut .

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## jogibaer1996 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin,
will ja nix sagen, aber mein Angelverein fährt jedes Jahr nach Westkappelle. Und was die da an Dorsch und anderen Fischen gefangen haben, ist echt beachtlich!
Vielleicht habt ihr bei eurer Tour auch einfach nur ne schlechte Stelle erwischt und der Kapitän hat den Schwarm nicht gefunden...
Aber dass man an der Nordsee kaum Chancen auf Dorsch hat, stimmt halt so nicht ganz...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen,
so , das wars, die Maasseen sind komplett gefroren , zumindest hier bei mir #q
Und die ganze nächste Woche sollen zumindest Nachts Minustemperaturen herrschen , da wird nichts tauen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Morgen,
> so , das wars, die Maasseen sind komplett gefroren , zumindest hier bei mir #q
> Und die ganze nächste Woche sollen zumindest Nachts Minustemperaturen herrschen , da wird nichts tauen
> Gruß Udo



*hey udo,
wenn du nen guten psychater brauchst, sag bescheid, nicht das du dir jetzt das leben nimmst wenn du nicht ans wasser kommst....!!! :m
gruß many *


----------



## Udo561 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *hey udo,
> wenn du nen guten psychater brauchst, sag bescheid, nicht das du dir jetzt das leben nimmst wenn du nicht ans wasser kommst....!!! :m
> gruß many *



Manny ,
glaub mir , ist bei mir wirklich so schlimm , ich bin angelsüchtig:q
Ich glaube auch nicht das man das behandeln kann 
Ich muss jeden Tag ans oder aufs Wasser und wenn es nur für ne Stunde ist.
Aber die Maas bleibt ja eisfrei , daher ist alles nur halb so schlimm 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ab dem Jahr 2012 ändert sich in NL so einiges , ich denke mal zu unseren Gunsten.
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm


----------



## BSZocher (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



köfi01 schrieb:


> ....Dorsch geht nur noch auf der Ostsee ....



Sry aber das ist vollkommener Quatsch.
Letztes Jahr haben wir von NL aus noch richtig gute Fische bis 89cm gehabt...... Im Sommer wohl gemerkt #h


----------



## Maren1989 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



> Verkürzung der Schonzeit für Hecht um einen Monat: zukünftig 1.  März bis einschließlich 31. Mai (bisher 1. März bis einschließlich 30  Juni).



Hört sich ja gut an und solange die gefangenen Fische wieder zurückgesetzt werden. Wäre schade, wenn die Rogner nicht zum laichen kommen.

War Dein Eisangeln eigentlich erfolgreich, Udo?


----------



## Udo561 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Maren ,
Bild ist von gestern , da war ich erfolglos , aber heute hatte ich 2 Barsche beim "Eisangeln" erwischen können.
War aber auch nur ne Stunde am Steg , war einfach zu kalt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## BSZocher (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> ...War aber auch nur ne Stunde *am* Steg , war einfach zu kalt.
> Gruß Udo



Moin!
Humor ist wenn man auch über sich selber lachen kann....oder so ähnlich.
Sei froh nur *am* Steg gewesen zu sein.....
mich hats heut beim Anhängen des E-Motors vom Bootsheck "gefegt" und nun ist es Gewissheit:
Der Floater tut seinen Dienst nur die Schuhe waren voll.....|rolleyes
Beide Füße weggerutscht und bis fast zur Hüfte in's Wasser geglitten....#q

So nun dürft ihr mit mir weiter über mich lachen..... 

P.S.: So ein heisses Bad tut doch gut.....

Schönen noch |wavey:


----------



## zorra (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ab dem Jahr 2012 ändert sich in NL so einiges , ich denke mal zu unseren Gunsten.
> Gruß Udo
> http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm


....dann erkundige dich mal... hier oben fliegen einige Gewässer und Strecken bis zu 30km raus..Danke an die BF...dort darfste dann Karten für 50euro bei dem BF kaufen....grosse Gewässer dürfen weiter Abgesteckt werden....wat soll da zu unseren Gunsten sein....die Lobby für die Angler in NL ist auch nicht mehr wie vor 40 Jahren...aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.;+
gr,zorra


----------



## Udo561 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
was stört dich ?
Das man die ersten 21 Km des nierländischen Rhein so wie Teile des Bijlandsch - Kanals nur mit besonnderer Erlaubnis beangeln darf ?
Im Gegenzug darf man unter anderem das ganze Jahr Nachtangeln , der Wurm darf ganzjähig benutzt werden und der Wels darf geziehlt beangelt werden.
Das wiegt in meinen Augen mehr , aber so hat da wohl jeder seine eigene Meinung zu 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Wohlstandskind (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Im Gegenzug darf man unter anderem das ganze Jahr Nachtangeln , der Wurm darf ganzjähig benutzt werden und der Wels darf geziehlt beangelt werden.
> Gruß Udo



hi,
ich weiß nicht ob das unbedingt zu "unseren" Gunsten sein wird...
Auch die Schonzeitverkürzung (Hecht) halte ich nicht unbedingt für sinnvoll...
Ich mein, jeder von mir gefangene Fisch landet zwar zurück, aber die neuen Bestimmungen ziehen bestimmt mehr Leute ans Wasser!
Petri


----------



## zorra (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

....weiter oben wird das Nachtangeln nicht aufgehoben da es vor paar Jahren erst eingeführt wurde und das bestimmt auch nicht der NL-Verband sondern die Holdings-Angelvereine und Gewässerbesitzter.....und wär tauscht schon ein Topwasser gegen Wurmangeln kein D-Angler der nach NL zum angeln fährt....aber wir sind ja auch nur Gäste und müssen uns dem fügen.
gr.zorra


----------



## Udo561 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Wohlstandskind schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> Auch die Schonzeitverkürzung (Hecht) halte ich nicht unbedingt für sinnvoll...
> die neuen Bestimmungen ziehen bestimmt mehr Leute ans Wasser!
> Petri



Hi,
es war ja leider schon immer so das viele Angler nach Aufhebeung des Kunstköderverbots auf Hecht geangelt haben obwohl dieser dann noch gesperrt ist #q
Das mehr (zahlende) Angler ans Wasser gezogen werden ist mit Sicherheit beabsichtigt.
Was in einigen nicht so grenznahen Regionen durchaus auch Sinn machen würde , allerdings sind und werden die grenznahen Gewässer leider immer überlaufen sein.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dodo 20 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Zusammen

Wollte mal fragen ob jemand eine Tipp hat wo man an der Maas jetzt noch chancen auf Zander hat. Habe leider kein Boot um die Fische zu suchen.
Wäre über ein paar Tipps dankbar.

Dodo


----------



## Zanderangler1 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> was stört dich ?
> Das man die ersten 21 Km des nierländischen Rhein so wie Teile des Bijlandsch - Kanals nur mit besonnderer Erlaubnis beangeln darf ?
> Im Gegenzug darf man unter anderem das ganze Jahr Nachtangeln , der Wurm darf ganzjähig benutzt werden und der Wels darf geziehlt beangelt werden.
> ...




Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ich für meine Zwecke allerdings würde a.) meinen Metzger nicht selber wählen und b.) ihm dafür auch noch Geld zahlen!
@Zorra, du hast schon ganz Recht, die vielen Angler in NL verlieren immer mehr an Lobby zugunsten Berufsfischern und irgendwelchen Nepp und Schlepp Verbänden wie dem Sportvisserijverband Nederland. Aber dies beklagen manch andere Holländer schon seit langem, nur sie haben aufgegeben da der Gegner zu mächtig erschien und das Interesse(Wissenstand) der Angler zu gering.


----------



## koenig100 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*ich muß ja immer schmunzeln über all die klugen kommentare, was den verboten und neuerungen angeht....!!! das ist das phänomen der deutschen, gib ihm ne neuerung, kommt erstmal eine ablehnung :q nur, was ist das ende vom lied, auch nächstes jahr werden wieder alle ihren ansitz machen, die spinangler ihre kanäle bearbeiten und die jungs mit den böötchen schleppen und vertikal dem fisch nachstellen !!! da wird bestimmt keiner mehr an die neuen gesetzte denken, außer die, die dann noch nach dem 31. august bei schönem wetter nachts ansitzen und sich dann sagen, war doch ne tolle idee !!!   nur leider vermisse ich eine ganz besondere neuerung bei unseren holländischen freunden..... die sollten mal für alle ausländischen gastangler als pflicht für alle die vorlage des fischereischeins machen, damit so mancher möchtegernangler nicht mehr so einfach auf den fisch losgelassen werden kann !!! #h*


----------



## Udo561 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
die meisten deutschen Angler reden eh immer alles schlecht , ich frage mich nur warum es dann in den Grenzregionen so überlaufen ist wenn hier in NL alles soooo schlecht ist.
In Deutschland gibt es doch sicher auch sehr gute Hecht und Zandergewässer , seltsam das die selbst an den Wochenenden nicht überlaufen sind.
Die meisten die hier schreiben und lesen sind "Gastangler" in NL , so sollte man sich auch benehmen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Dodo 20 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Wollte mal fragen ob jemand eine Tipp hat wo man an der Maas jetzt noch chancen auf Zander hat. Habe leider kein Boot um die Fische zu suchen.
> Wäre über ein paar Tipps dankbar.
> ...



Hi,
das geht auch ohne Boot , such dir Hafeneinfahrten oder Einmündungen zu Seen , da zieht es die Zander jetzt hin.
Einen Köderfisch auf Grund oder Grundnah an der Pose angeboten werden sie auf ihrem Weg in die Seen nicht achtlos liegen lassen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## saja22 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,
Was bracuht man alles um an der Maas angeln zu dürfen?
Wie sind die Schonzeiten? Wieviele Ruten?

Danke schon mal im voraus!

MfG


----------



## Udo561 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



saja22 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Was bracuht man alles um an der Maas angeln zu dürfen?
> Wie sind die Schonzeiten? Wieviele Ruten?
> 
> ...



Hi,
kannste dir ja mal durchlesen.
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm


----------



## Honeyball (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes





Udo561 schrieb:


> ne Frau empfindet da bestimmt noch ganz anders als ein Mann wenn sie eine Rute in der Hand hält.


Ich meine, das war auch vorher schon jedem hier klar, aber trotzdem:


----------



## Udo561 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja , fällt mir wieder ein ,war eine Rutenberatung , da wollte ne junge Frau mal ne gescheite Rute in der Hand halten :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dodo 20 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke Udo
Also müsste ich da mit Kunstködern auch was fangen oder ?

Dodo


----------



## Udo561 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Dodo 20 schrieb:


> Danke Udo
> Also müsste ich da mit Kunstködern auch was fangen oder ?
> 
> Dodo




Hi,
in der Regel schon , ich bin ja auch Spinnangler und meist mit Gummis unterwegs.
Aber zur Zeit mögen die Raubfische keine Kunstköder , zumindest nicht am Leukermeer.
Liegt einfach daran das die Räuber zur Zeit auf dem Gewässergrund liegen und sich so wenig wie möglich bewegen wollen.
Da ist ein Köderfisch der ihnen vor die Nase treibt um einiges einfachere Beute als ein Gummifisch der an ihen vorbei gezogen wird.
Ich fange die letzten Tage um einiges besser mit Köderfisch als mit Kunstködern.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dodo 20 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ok sollte ich vielleicht einfach mal ausprobieren. Habe da gerade bei google maps einen schönen Warmwasser einlauf von nem Kraftwerk gefunden. Könnte mir gut vorstellen das da auch noch was gehen könnte.
Vielen dank für deine Tips Udo

Gruß
Dodo


----------



## Udo561 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Dodo 20 schrieb:


> Ok sollte ich vielleicht einfach mal ausprobieren. Habe da gerade bei google maps einen schönen Warmwasser einlauf von nem Kraftwerk gefunden. Könnte mir gut vorstellen das da auch noch was gehen könnte.
> Vielen dank für deine Tips Udo
> 
> Gruß
> Dodo




Hi,
ok , du meinst sicher den bei Roermond 
Sehr guter Spot , zumindest vor einigen Jahren noch als ich da geangelt habe.
Da ist auf jeden Fall mit Welsen zu rechnen , Kollegen von mir fangen die da heute regelässig auf große Gummifische und auf köderfisch.
Viel Erfolg,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Maren1989 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ja , fällt mir wieder ein ,war eine Rutenberatung , da wollte ne junge Frau mal ne gescheite Rute in der Hand halten :q
> Gruß Udo




Haha Udo :m


----------



## Dodo 20 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Udo meinst du das in Maasbracht ?


----------



## Udo561 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ja .
Aber da gibt es auch noch näher zu Roermond einen Warmwassereinlauf , fließt auch direkt in die Maas .
Ist aber zu lange her das ich mich noch genau erinnern könnte wie man da hinkam.
Da wurden selbst im Winter kapitale Karpfen gefangen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dodo 20 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ok dann werd ich es mal Mittwoch da probieren.
Hoffe is immer noch so gut wie damasl 
Hauptsache es beißt mal wieder was schönes muss noch nicht mal nen Zander sein. Ein 50-er Barsch reicht mir auch schon Lach.
Und nochmal vielen dank für die Tipps.

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## koenig100 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ok , du meinst sicher den bei Roermond
> Sehr guter Spot , zumindest vor einigen Jahren noch als ich da geangelt habe.
> Da ist auf jeden Fall mit Welsen zu rechnen , Kollegen von mir fangen die da heute regelässig auf große Gummifische und auf köderfisch.
> ...



*1x darfste raten, wo ich morgen ab 9h mit torsten bin !!! :q

gr. many |wavey:*


----------



## Udo561 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
viel Glück #6

Guck mal eben bei uns ins Forum , Poseidon (Marco ) wollte mit dir Kontakt aufnehmen , ich denke mal wegen gemeinsamen angeln.
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ihr seid echt gemein. Unsereiner muss in der Schule abhängen und ihr steht schön am Wasser und fangt und fangt.... Ich will auch endlich wieder... Vielleicht komm ich ja am WE endlich nach NL... War seid dem 21.11. nicht mehr am Wasser... 
Dann macht mal ein paar schöne Bilder mit den fetten Zandern!

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## koenig100 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Many,
> viel Glück #6
> 
> Guck mal eben bei uns ins Forum , Poseidon (Marco ) wollte mit dir Kontakt aufnehmen , ich denke mal wegen gemeinsamen angeln.
> Gruß Udo



*jo, er kommt auch morgen, hab mit ihm geschrieben !! 
gr. many*


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi 

kann mir jemand sagen wie stark die Seen um Roermond vereist sind? Evtl was zu Zuidplaas ? oder Ooldersplaas? wollte am Wochenende mal mit meinem Schlauchi losziehen die Frage ist ob es überhaupt zieht wenn die seen vereist sind


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZandeR$tar2007 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen wie stark die Seen um Roermond vereist sind? Evtl was zu Zuidplaas ? oder Ooldersplaas? wollte am Wochenende mal mit meinem Schlauchi losziehen die Frage ist ob es überhaupt zieht wenn die seen vereist sind


 Zur Zeit alles Eisfrei


----------



## Udo561 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Torsten,
wie wars denn heute heute mit Many am Wasser ?
ich war nur ne Stunde Gummis baden , heute allerdings erfolglos.
Gruß Udo


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit alles Eisfrei





Danke


----------



## zorra (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

AN ALLE DEUTSCHEN DIE IN NL ANGELN BITTE LESEN AUF DER SEITE INFO IN DEN NIEDERLANDEN......wir versuchen gerade nee Elektronische Abstimmung unter www.schub.hu und wissen auch noch nicht ob es als Deutsche möglich ist?
BITTE ES GEHT UM UNSER HOBBY und die Auswirkung wird uns alle treffen.
DANKE für EUER VERSTÄNDNISS
gruss zorra


----------



## Udo561 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Zorra,
was erwartest du ???
Von den zehntausenden deutschen Anglern die in NL angeln werden dich in dem Fall keine hundert unterstützen.
Den meisten ist es egal was hier passiert , aber leider ist es so.
Gruß Udo


----------



## minus1 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wasn jetzt wieder los ?


----------



## Wohlstandskind (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

also die hp gibts iwie nich...


----------



## wilhelm (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

www.schub.nl ist richtig.
Ich weiß aber nicht was der Aufstand hier soll?

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Thorschten (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich kann kein Holländisch :-D Kann daher auch net mit abstimmen usw ^^


----------



## zorra (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Zorra,
> was erwartest du ???
> Von den zehntausenden deutschen Anglern die in NL angeln werden dich in dem Fall keine hundert unterstützen.
> Den meisten ist es egal was hier passiert , aber leider ist es so.
> Gruß Udo


...ich hoffe das du in diesem Fall kein Recht behälts...wir können auch nur unseren Teil beitragen.....wenn bei 1Millo.NL-Angler nur 6500 abgestimmt haben intressiert es die wohl auch nicht......aber wehe es kommt so dann haste das Gemecker auf allen NL-Voren....und die ganzen Profis sind die ersten da hörste jetzt nix von...bis auf Daan Verbrüggen aüsser sich bis jetzt keiner.
gr.zorra


----------



## wilhelm (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zorra wenn du willst das irgend ein deutscher Angler sich für dein geschreibsel Interessiert dann erklär doch mal allgemeinverständlich um was es überhaupt geht, und führ keine Zwiegespäche mit Udo die keiner versteht. (Das kannste ja auch per PN machen).
Soll keine Anmache sein, aber wenn man Unterstützung sucht sollte Man"n" schon sagen für oder gegen was.

PS:*und seinen Link auf Richtigkeit und Funktion überprüfen.www.schub.nl ist richtig!*

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Zanderangler1 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Der Link funzt nicht @zorra...ich denke aber es geht um die Schuppenfische, Berufsfischer, Eutrophierung der Gewässer laut EU Vorschriften und dergleichen. Das vielen dies kaum juckt oder interessiert ist mir klar, wenn ich von Heute bis vielleicht Morgen denken würde wäre mir das auch ziemlich egal, aber leider ist das bei vielen der Fall und leider auch halt viel Informationsmangel über solche Dinge. Solange ich noch einen Fisch fange, was juckts mich...





zorra schrieb:


> AN ALLE DEUTSCHEN DIE IN NL ANGELN BITTE LESEN AUF DER SEITE INFO IN DEN NIEDERLANDEN......wir versuchen gerade nee Elektronische Abstimmung unter www.schub.hu und wissen auch noch nicht ob es als Deutsche möglich ist?
> BITTE ES GEHT UM UNSER HOBBY und die Auswirkung wird uns alle treffen.
> DANKE für EUER VERSTÄNDNISS
> gruss zorra


----------



## zorra (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Zander...Roovisforum.nl....nederlandnettenvrij.nl....schub.hu.
...Totalfishing.nl
gruss zorra


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

#6Unterschrieben


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

http://www.roofvisforum.nl/forum/index.php
das ist die richtige HP


----------



## Zanderangler1 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



zorra schrieb:


> @Zander...Roovisforum.nl....nederlandnettenvrij.nl....schub.hu.
> ...Totalfishing.nl
> gruss zorra


  Danke Zorra, ich habs vor längerer Zeit diesen Jahres schon mal unterzeichnet, jetzt nochmal.
guckt euch mal das kleine Video an, dafür werden auch unsere Gelder des Vispas benutzt. Das viele Holländer so langsam richtig stinkig werden verstehe ich. Und wie ich bereits schrieb, Sportvisserij Nederland...eine Lobbyistenvertreter wo auch unser Vispasgeld hingeht!:r
Mit der duppelten Afdracht wird das auch immer doller, jetzt soll man sich schon neuerdings an den jeweiligen Verein wenden um das zuviel bezahlte Geld zurück zu bekommen. So hatte man es mir vom Verband geschrieben....unglaublich und das wegen einem + Zeichen auf dem Vispas, ich habe ja 3 davon. Lächerlich und auch hier #q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBvuu0oRrLA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Zanderangler1 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

http://www.roofvisnet.nl/artikelen.php?page=show&id=1182 

hier was ganz aktuell ist, am 14 Dezember gehts vor der 2 Kammer Hollands, dem Bundestag Hollands sozusagen. Frank van Vliet, ein sehr bekannter Autor und Raubfischangler ist übrigens Mitbegründer diesen Aufrufs zur Unterzeichnung der Petition.
Wie gesagt, geht es auch noch um diese unsinnige Kaderrichtlinie der EU das die Gewässer klarer werden sollen etc (Massenkeulen von Fischen usw). Das Ijsselmeer ua. das am stärkst befischte Gewässer der Welt!!, dort wachsen oder wuchsen die meisten Zander bislang auf. Es betrifft uns alle, und es gilt, die Türe da einzutreten, wo es nötig ist!

http://www.roofvisnet.nl/artikelen.php?page=show&id=1182


----------



## jogibaer1996 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin,
ich hab auch grade "unterzeichned"
Bisher haben hier schon 7136 Leute unterschrieben, sowohl Niederländerr als auch Deutsche.

Für alle, die's noch nicht gefunden haben, hier kommt man direkt dorthin, wo man "unterschreibt": http://www.schub.nu/index1.php?mod=pages&cat=2&page_id=4b6ae2c077488

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Benno86 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hab mal verscuht durch nen Übersetzer zu jagen also hab ich das richtig verstanden das es auch darum geht das die jetzt kommerziel mit netzen in Gewässern fischen wollen, für die unter anderem wir mit dem Vispas bezahlen?
Sonst bitte ich um korrektur und vllt könnte mir sonst jemand grob beschreiben worums geht.
Danke Benno


----------



## saja22 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Kurze Übersetzung wäre wirklich nicht schlecht!


----------



## wilhelm (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*An die Fragesteller.*

Es geht darum das die Kommerzielle Netzfischerei verboten werden soll da sie Fisch und Tierbestände angeblich gefährdet. Ob man das unterschreibt muß jeder selber wissen. Ich für meinen Teil habe die Petition unterzeichnet. Auch ich habe *Zora* um erklärung und übersetzung* gebeten* ( siehe einige Post´s vorher) aber anscheinend hat der Herr es nicht nötig zu antworten wenn man ihn schon direkt anspricht aber was soll´s.#d
Ich bin allerdings der Meinung wenn man schon Unterstützung sucht#c kann man sich auch mehr engagieren.|bla:


Wilhelm #h


----------



## zorra (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Sorry sitz nicht immer am PC...einige haben es ja schon gelesen und gesagt.... es geht darum das die 200 BF die Netzfischerei wollen..Binnengewässer in NL.. darüber stimmen jetz die Politiker ab....das in Kurzform....wens jemand intressiert die Seiten Totalfishing.nl und Roofisvorum.nl die Woche im Auge behalten.
gr.zorra


----------



## wilhelm (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Alles klar Zorra,
war auch nicht so böse gemeint,:q nichts für ungut, hab unterschrieben.|rolleyes

Gruß Wilhelm#h


----------



## Udo561 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
na ja , wir ( die Angler ) sehen das nur aus unserer Sicht.
Natürlich geht der Fischbestand erheblich zurück und wenn dann auch noch überall mit Netzen gefischt werden darf bleibt für uns Angler nicht mehr viel an Fisch übrig
Anderseits ist Binnenfischer ein harter Job und die Binnenfischer wollen auch leben.
Gruß Udo


----------



## zorra (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja , wir ( die Angler ) sehen das nur aus unserer Sicht.
> Natürlich geht der Fischbestand erheblich zurück und wenn dann auch noch überall mit Netzen gefischt werden darf bleibt für uns Angler nicht mehr viel an Fisch übrig
> Anderseits ist Binnenfischer ein harter Job und die Binnenfischer wollen auch leben.
> Gruß Udo


....ja Udo wenn es Vernünftig betrieben wird können wir mit den BF wunderbar nebeneinander Leben....können nur Hoffen das für beide Seiten eine Gute Lösung getroffen wird.#h
gr.zorra


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Zorra
hatte es schon einmal geschrieben das Forum heißt www.roofvisforum.*nl*
*damit die Leute es auch finden .*


----------



## zorra (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> @ Zorra
> hatte es schon einmal geschrieben das Forum heißt www.roofvisforum.*nl*
> *damit die Leute es auch finden .*


oder www.Roofvisnet.nl.;+
gr.zorra


----------



## Zanderangler1 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja , wir ( die Angler ) sehen das nur aus unserer Sicht.
> Natürlich geht der Fischbestand erheblich zurück und wenn dann auch noch überall mit Netzen gefischt werden darf bleibt für uns Angler nicht mehr viel an Fisch übrig
> Anderseits ist Binnenfischer ein harter Job und die Binnenfischer wollen auch leben.
> Gruß Udo



Mag alles sein, allerdings machen das die meisten "Berufsfischer" dies als Nebenerwerb zu ihrem normalen Beruf. Sie sind also nicht unbedingt von dieser Geldquelle abhängig. Desweiteren finden keine oder kaum Kontrollen statt über Fangmenge und was der jeweilige Berufsfischer in seinen Netzen hat. Eine jeweilige Lizens kostet zudem relativ wenig, und wir als Sportfischer dürfen an etlichen Gewässern in den Niederlanden schon garkeine Fische mehr entnehmen, hingegen der Berufsfischer schon! Und dafür bezahlen dann wir und viele andere Sportfischer unsere Vispasgebühren die auch dazu genutzt werden um Besatz durchzuführen. Guckt euch dann das Video dazu an welches ich eingestellt habe, auch ein Gewässer wo wir als Sportfischer keinen Fisch entnehmen dürfen.

Hat dieser eine sogenannte Berufsfischer dann eine Aallizens gekauft, dürfte er normal gesagt auch nur auf Aal fischen. Aber das schert die meisten Berufsfischer nicht, sie nehmen alles mit, egal und was für Schuppenfische sich auch darunter befinden in ihren Reusen oder Netzen.
Und in dieser Petition geht es nun darum die Netzfischerei in Holland generell zu verbieten, wofür ich auch uneingeschränkt einstehe. Wie der Forumschreiber bei de Roofvis, Raymond Nordermeer schon schreibt, daß er sich zu tiefst schämt für die Sportfischer die dies alles so zulassen. Er schreibt auch zurecht, das es nicht mehr allein damit getan, sich morgens ins Auto zu setzen um zur Arbeit zu fahren, daß Radio einzuschalten um hören zu müssen was alle schief geht im Land, sich eventuell mit Kollegen noch darüber zu unterhalten um sich aufzuregen, dann aber nach Hause zu fahren die Türe hinter sich zumachen und das wars dann. Es ist die Zeit gekommen um aufzustehen, sich zu wehren, die Türen da einzutreten wo nötig und sich nicht alles gefallen lassen.

Er sagt auch, habt ihr alle kein Eier mehr in den Hosen oder was?, es geht um euer Hobby, eure Zukunft und ihr schaut mittlerweile bei allem was im Land vorgeht nur noch zu und lasst euch alles gefallen und wehrt euch nicht. Ich will es garnicht weiter ausführen denn in Deutschland ist es nicht anders. Ein Volk lässt sich versklaven, für dumm verkaufen von Politik und Lobbyisten und kaum jemand wehrt sich dagegen. Das wird auch bei uns noch ein sehr böses Ende nehmen......

Anbei ein Link der vieles ins Deutsche übersetzt was in Holland aktuell los ist und auch passiert für all diejenigen die kein holländsich verstehen oder lesen können. Dort auch aktuell das die Biomanipulation erstmal an die Kette gelegt worden ist, sicherlich haben viele dies einfach noch garnicht wirklich registriert was das heisst oder was dort in Holland in vielen Gewässern schon für ein enormer Schaden damit angerichtet wurde. Die heutigen Medien desinformieren mehr wie sie informieren sollen, aber das hat mittlereweile System. Aus dem Grunde heissen sie ja auch beispielsweise ZDF= Zensiertes Desinformiertes Fernsehen für Täuschland.

Für meine Zwecke soll es zu diesem Thema nun gewesen sein, jeder kann sich (noch) dank des Internet informieren und sollte dies auch weitesgehends nutzen und nicht nur wie  und wo die Fische momentan beissen etc. #h

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/archiv.htm


----------



## Zanderangler1 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm
unter, Angeln in den Niederlanden wieder bedroht, darum gehts ua.


----------



## Benno86 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke für die Übersetzung habe auch Unterzeichnet


----------



## koenig100 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*na jungs, 
wie war euer weekend, wer war am wasser, wer hat nen fisch überlistet !!?? ich hatte beim ansitz nen hecht verloren, der hat schnur genommen, das die spule am qualmen war  am ende hatte er den köfi und ich nen leeren haken :m
the show must go on..... :vik:

gr. many*


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Zander 

Sehr schöner Bericht.|good:


----------



## minden (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Zanderangler...THNX!

Ich hab ja eh schon "unterschrieben"....so viel Angler, so wenig "Unterschriften"....so viel "Arbeit" ist das doch nicht.....


----------



## Udo561 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *na jungs,
> wie war euer weekend, wer war am wasser, wer hat nen fisch überlistet !!?? ich hatte beim ansitz nen hecht verloren, der hat schnur genommen, das die spule am qualmen war  am ende hatte er den köfi und ich nen leeren haken :m
> the show must go on..... :vik:
> 
> gr. many*



Hi Many,
schade , hätte zu gerne gewusst ob du den meter geknackt hättest.

Ja , war das Wochenende am Wasser , Freitag , Sonntag und Heute 
War allerdings nicht unbedingt ein super tolles Wochenende , hatte da schon Wochenenden wo es besser lief :q
Aber der ein oder andere wollte dann doch meinen Köfi :q

Freue mich schon auf unser nach Weihnachtsangeln #6

Gruß Udo


----------



## minus1 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

...hab beim spinnen eine Brasse am Schwanz gehakt - naja, besser als nichts:vik:


----------



## rene20 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen #h

Ich folge euren Beiträgen schon seit längerem und möchte mich nun auch mal aktiv beteiligen.
Dank eines kleinen Angelausflugs mit meinem Arbeitskollegen, hat mich das Angelfieber nun nach einigen Jahren endlich wieder gepackt.
Das war für mich Grund genug, mir den Vispas und die Maasplassen vergunningen fürs kommende Jahr zu besorgen.

Für Tipps was die Maasplassen betrifft oder für Dinge die ich dort zu beachten habe, währe ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Udo561 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
dann solltest du dich hier erst mal ein wenig einlesen.
Gruß Udo
Ps. achso , zur Zeit sind viele Gewässer gefroren , die Maas ist allerdings eisfrei
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vergunning.htm

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm


----------



## rene20 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi, 
danke für deine schnelle Antwort.
Dann habe ich morgen ja noch so einiges zu lesen.
2011 kann nicht schnell genug kommen.


----------



## Udo561 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



rene20 schrieb:


> 2011 kann nicht schnell genug kommen.



Hi,
na ja , bei der Wetterlage und zum Teil gefrorener Gewässer hast du ja erst mal Zeit zum lesen :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## kspr (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja , bei der Wetterlage und zum Teil gefrorener Gewässer hast du ja erst mal Zeit zum lesen :q
> Gruß Udo




hey udo kannst du nicht mal wieder wetterupdates wie letztes jahr machen???


das war top, denn als auf deinen Bildern wieder einige freie stellen waren, konnte ich schon bei mir wieder fischen :l

danke im vorraus für deine mühe


----------



## jogibaer1996 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

öhm... hallo??? Der Udo ist kein Zentraler Wetterdienst. Wenn du "Wetterupdates" haben willst, dann geh auf wetter.com oder was weiß ich. Oder fahr einfach ab und zu mal zum Vereinssee hin...
Sorry, aber.......

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Jonas,
ach , ich bin doch eh jeden Tag am Wasser 

Heute die Sonne und die +2 Grad haben wieder große Eisflächen tauen lassen , so schnell kann das gehen.
Bei mir am Leukermeer ist zur Zeit nur 20% der Wasserfläche mit Eis bedeckt.
Aber unser Ententeich der größtenteils im Schatten liegt hat ne dicke Eisschicht 
Und ich würde so gerne Winterkarpfen fangen :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## kspr (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> öhm... hallo??? Der Udo ist kein Zentraler Wetterdienst. Wenn du "Wetterupdates" haben willst, dann geh auf wetter.com oder was weiß ich. Oder fahr einfach ab und zu mal zum Vereinssee hin...
> Sorry, aber.......
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi



hast du keine anderen probleme????

Udo wohnt in NL ist jeden tag am Wasser und hat letztes Jahr halt regelmäßig bilder hochgeladen wo ist das Problem das ich ihn frage ob er das dieses Jahr wieder macht???

Man man man, wird echt immer beknackter hier


@ Udo

Danke für die Info  D.h. mein Kanal sollte noch offen sein  Naja vielleicht find ich am WE mal wieder die Zeit, sollte eh mal nach dem rechten schaun 



lg
kspr


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Man man man, wird echt immer beknackter hier




 Vielleicht liegt das daran das 95% der User nur was wollen oder lesen aber sich nicht an dem Trööt beteiligen oder mal was Preisgeben.
So lebt der Trööt nur von 5-10 Personen und das ist wircklich arm.#d


----------



## QWERTZ (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> So lebt der Trööt nur von 5-10 Personen *und das ist wircklich arm*.#d




Aber nicht neu...

Und den Ton kenne ich von Jogi bislang noch nicht..
Fand ich auf jeden Fall nicht angebracht!

Udo ist schon groß und alt genug um sich selbst zu wehren, wenn es denn tatsächlich sein muss. 

War schließlich ne berechtigte und höflich gestellte Frage von Kspr! #6

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Aber nicht neu...
> 
> Und den Ton kenne ich von Jogi bislang noch nicht..
> Fand ich auf jeden Fall nicht angebracht!
> ...


 
 Es ging mir auch nicht um das was oben war sondern um:


Es wird immer beknackter hier


----------



## goeddoek (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Liegt in eurer Hand - macht was draus


----------



## jogibaer1996 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



kspr schrieb:


> hast du keine anderen probleme????


 
Doch klar, bei Gelegenheit schon. Aber sonst kommt hier ja nie Leben in die Bude. Siehste, schon fünf  oder mehr neue Posts... 

Sollte dir das zu nahe gegangen sein, sorry, aber ich finds etwas seltsam, dass jemand der "neu" hierim Trööt ist, den Udo direkt um so einen aufwändigen Gefallen bittet, hier regelmäßig "Wetterbilder" hochzuladen. Aber gut, wenn ihr das alle son normal findet, dann Asche auf mein Haupt #q      


Grüße
Jogi


----------



## wilhelm (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich erinnere an den Titel des Trööt: *Angeln an der Maas und Maasplassen .* Also ich verstehe das so das man hier Fragen stellt aber auch Erfahrungen berichtet.
Da aber immer wieder einige hier, speziell in diesem Forum Angeln in Niederlande.... sehr Agressiv reagieren muß man sich nicht wundern das immer mehr User genau darauf keine Lust haben ( Ich z. B.).
Der Udo ist so einer der eine rühmliche Ausnahme bildet, auch wenn man nicht immer den Eindruck hat das seine Veröffentlichungen so wahnsinnig interessant sind, antwortet er doch immer höflich und zuvorkommend.Daher hier mal ein Danke.#6
Allerdings nehme ich unserem jungen Mitstreiter ein gelegendliches über das Ziel hinausschießen nicht besonders übel.

Also in diesem Sinne :vik:


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Ich erinnere an den Titel des Trööt: *Angeln an der Maas und Maasplassen .* Also ich verstehe das so das man hier Fragen stellt aber auch Erfahrungen berichtet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## koenig100 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*ich mach nen neuen trööt auf, "Karpfenangeln mit Sohnemann im Winter" !! hab mich gestern überreden lassen mit ihm am see in wegberg nen ansitz zu machen ...!! immerhin hat er einen kleinen karpfen und einen kleinen stör kechern dürfen !! klar das ich mir dann später anhören mußte, "du kannst nix" !! :q aber dafür hab ich mir 2 lecker glühwein mit amaretto im vereinsheim gegönnt #6 danach war die welt wieder in ordnung :q jedenfalls immer noch besser, als sich manchen müll hier anzuhören bzw. zu lesen #h
ps.: udo, was mach ich blos verkehrt...!!?? :q*
*gr. many*


----------



## helgen (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Also das hier ist ein Forum wo es ums Angeln an der Maas geht und jeder der darin liest sollte erst mal von !VORNE anfangen zu lessen worum es hier überhaupt geht und dann gezielt fragen stellen per pn an dem dem es angeht und nicht alles gleich öffentlich hier breit tragen und eine Wetterauskunft ist hier nicht gefragt oder?#q#q#q


----------



## Udo561 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
warte mal bis zum Frühjahr , so ab Ende März kommste mal zu mir an den Vereinssee .
Dann werden wir mal Karpfen und Schleien fangen , glaub mir , dein Sohnemann betet dich danach nur noch an und nennt dich nicht mehr Papa , er wird dich Gott nennen :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> wilhelm schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also nicht nur lesen oder sagen das ist alle Mist hier sondern mal handeln. In diesen Sinne Petri und denkt mal darüber nach.
> ...


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hi Torsten ,
> ...


----------



## koenig100 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Many,
> warte mal bis zum Frühjahr , so ab Ende März kommste mal zu mir an den Vereinssee .
> Dann werden wir mal Karpfen und Schleien fangen , glaub mir , dein Sohnemann betet dich danach nur noch an und nennt dich nicht mehr Papa , er wird dich Gott nennen :q
> Gruß Udo


*
dein wort in "gottes ohren", machen wir.... !!! :q*


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Many, sonst gehen wir Eisangeln.:vik:


----------



## Udo561 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen , 
Eisangeln klappt hier wunderbar vom Steg aus :q
Aber erst mal bis dahin kommen , wir haben hier eine 
gefrorene Schneedecke.
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*nix eisangeln, sonntag gehts nach langem nochmal nach malaga...!!! :q dort ist es z.zt. lecker 15° warm !! :vik: werd mir aber wieder meine spinrute einpacken. muß auf dem rückweg in valencia orangen laden und werde dann mein glück versuchen nen paar barsche im ebro, direkt zum einlauf ins meer zu überlisten !!! brauche ich wenigstens keine löcher ins eis zu schlagen !!! 
gr. many*


----------



## Udo561 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
hört sich ja geil an , würde gerne mit dir tauschen :q
Viel Spaß und schau mal das du was an land gezogen bekommst 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Many fahr vorsichtig.#h


----------



## Udo561 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
niemand am Wasser heute ? 
Hier bei mir sieht es schlecht aus , die Gewässer sind zum Teil noch eisfrei , aber der Weg ans Wasser ist vereist und von 20 cm Schnee bedeckt 
Wir haben eben da schon so einen Wahnsinnigen rausgezogen der so nah wie möglich mit dem Auto ans Wasser wollte :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,

weiss jemand wie tief mittlerweile die Fische schon stehen? ist ja die letzten Tage ziemlich kalt gewessen meine echo hat mir am wochenende knapp 3 grad an der maas angezeigt. hab von 2-6m gefischt und hatte keinen einzigen Biss aber dafür ohne ende kleinfisch echos. kann es sein das die stachelritter alle in die seen verschwunden sind? weils an der Mass doch schon zu kalt ist?


mfg


----------



## BSZocher (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZandeR$tar2007 schrieb:


> ...kann es sein das die stachelritter alle in die seen verschwunden sind?....



Moin!
Nein...sind noch gut im Fluß unterwegs.
War gut Druck auf der Maas und von der Kante gab es 3 Zanders in 2 Stunden.
2 kleine um 45cm und ein guter von 67cm.


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Nein...sind noch gut im Fluß unterwegs.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BSZocher (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZandeR$tar2007 schrieb:


> Hi,
> geil geile sache dann probier ich es das nächste mal wieder an der maas bzw maaseen einfahrten.
> 
> danke
> ...



Moin!
Den gab es Gratis.... 
Für die nächsten Tips erwarten wir dann aber auch vorher die ein oder andere Rückmeldung HIER VON DIR !!!  #h


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ok ok wird gemacht  aber ich meld mich eigendlich immer wenn ich am Wasser war 

mfg


----------



## jogibaer1996 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Den gab es Gratis....
> Für die nächsten Tips erwarten wir dann aber auch vorher die ein oder andere Rückmeldung HIER VON DIR !!!  #h


 |good:|good:


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wetterbedingt wird es auch hier etwas ruhiger. Aber es kommen noch andere Tage,erstmal werden wir uns auf Wenachten und Silvester konzentrieren,dann kommt die Messe in Duisburg und dann wird wieder angegriffen.
Hiermit wünsche ich allen schöne Weinachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und allen Anglern ihren Traumfisch.


----------



## BSZocher (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZandeR$tar2007 schrieb:


> ok ok wird gemacht  ...



SSSOOO is brav  #6


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



BSZocher schrieb:


> SSSOOO is brav  #6





jooooooooo


----------



## BSZocher (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Holla die Waldfee is bei dir Winter.....

Hoffe morgen noch Mal rauszukommen....
Stahlverstärkter Kiel sei dank :m

...und neues Antifouling ist eh für Frühjahr auf dem Plan :q


----------



## Udo561 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Holla die Waldfee is bei dir Winter.....
> 
> Hoffe morgen noch Mal rauszukommen....
> Stahlverstärkter Kiel sei dank :m
> ...



Hi,
nimm ne Schaufel , Sand und Salz mit , die Slippen sind alle vereist.:q
Als Wasserlieger eine Axt oder einen Zimmermannshammer 
Nebenan im Yachthafen waren die jungs heute fleißig ihre Boote aus dem Eis am hauen :q


----------



## BSZocher (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> ...Nebenan im Yachthafen waren die jungs heute fleißig ihre Boote aus dem Eis am hauen :q



Mach du mir ruhig noch mehr Mut....


----------



## Udo561 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
mal ne kurze Info an alle Weihnachtsangler.
Die Nacht über hat es nochmal 10 cm Neuschnee gegeben , wir sind jetzt hier am Leukermeer bei gut 35 cm angelangt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*


----------



## comander05 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin moin 
wollte euch auch nur mal schnell ein frohes fest und erholsame feiertage wünschen
|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
hier in NL herrscht Caos , Schneeverwehungen versperren viele Straßen , Seitenstraßen sind kaum zu befahren und auf den Hauptstraßen liegt eine festgefahrene Schneedecke.
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## koenig100 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*wieder back from spain...!!! und nun warten auf´s christkindchen :vik:
euch allen ein frohes und besinnliches weihnachtsfest !!! |engel:
gr. many*


----------



## jogibaer1996 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin
danke, euch auch ein frohes Fest,
einige wird man ja zur Messe im Januar wiedersehen.
Langsam nervt der Schnee. hört ja gar nicht mehr auf... Aber der Floater ist getestet  Zumindestens auf dem Trockenen.

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## goeddoek (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*Wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest *:m


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



goeddoek schrieb:


> *Wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest *:m


 
Kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Auch ich wünsche euch allen frohe Weihnachten und 'nen guten Rutsch ins Angeljahr 2011.

Ich hoffe, Ihr habt euch alle reichlich beschenken lassen (oder selbst beschenkt :q)!

Ich komme grade von einer wunderschönen aber auch anstrengenden Schneewanderung zurück. Man kann ganz schön ins Schwitzen kommen, wenn man durch 50 cm tiefen Schnee läuft :vik:

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

tja, es wird zeit für den Motorschlitten... :-D


----------



## Udo561 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> tja, es wird zeit für den Motorschlitten... :-D



Hi Jonas,
ich war heute im Tierheim und wollte mir 8 Hunde über den Winter ausleihen , die wollten mir aber keine Hunde mitgeben :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

:q wie geil hättest mal fragen sollen, ob du denn 6 haben kannst :q


----------



## minus1 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wo ist denn das gelbe Nummernschild....|muahah:


----------



## kspr (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Naja Sturmstangen sind im Vorzelt eingebaut....gut das ich dass gemacht hab bei den Schneeverhältnissen ^^

Wird wohl doch noch ne lange Winterpause...


----------



## Udo561 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



kspr schrieb:


> Naja Sturmstangen sind im Vorzelt eingebaut....gut das ich dass gemacht hab bei den Schneeverhältnissen ^^
> 
> Wird wohl doch noch ne lange Winterpause...



Hi,
ja , war wohl eine gute Entscheidung , hier bei uns auf dem Campingplatz sind schon einige Vorzelte zusammen gestürzt.
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Helgen und ich sind jetzt am Schliersee,ist auch ein schöner See mit einer Vielfalt von Fischen.Wenn wir auf den See schauen juckt es mich in den Fingern und wir können es kaum erwarten wieder an der Maas zu fischen.Für alle die am Wasser sind wünsche ich ein dickes Petri.#h


----------



## Udo561 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Torsten ,
dann mal weiterhin einen schönen Urlaub und schöne Grüße an Helgen.
Die Seen hier sind größtenteils noch gefroren , ihr könnt euch mit eurer Rückreise Zeit lassen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Torsten ,
> dann mal weiterhin einen schönen Urlaub und schöne Grüße an Helgen.
> Die Seen hier sind größtenteils noch gefroren , ihr könnt euch mit eurer Rückreise Zeit lassen
> Gruß Udo



*jo, die 2 vom balkon der muppetshow am schliersee !!! :q
und ich arme socke muß 4h nochmal nach le mans (france)#q
falls wir uns nicht mehr hören/lesen, euch allen einen guten rutsch ins jahr 2011, viel erfolg und mir die fische !!! :vik:
auch an den schliersee !!!! 
euer many*


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So Leute Ich wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreichen Start ins neue Jahr,Gesundheit und alles was ihr euch wünscht (große Fische).


|laola:


----------



## Udo561 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich wünsche euch heute Abend viel Spaß und viel Glück und Erfolg im neuen Jahr.
Ich werde jetzt nochmal eben ans Wasser , das letzte Mal dieses Jahr 
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wünsche euch heute Abend viel Spaß und viel Glück und Erfolg im neuen Jahr.
> Ich werde jetzt nochmal eben ans Wasser , das letzte Mal dieses Jahr
> Gruß vom Leukermeer,
> Udo


 Hallo Udo 
Dann wünsche ich dir heute noch den Silvester Hecht oder Karpfen.#h


----------



## goeddoek (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bevor's auf Tour geht, schnell mal reingeschaut und Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und eine tolle Saison 2011 gewünscht #h


----------



## koenig100 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*frohes neues jahr 2011 all den maasanglern hier, auch denen die es gerne sein möchten !! :q
viel erfolg im neuen jahr, wünscht euch many*


----------



## Udo561 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
wünsche euch auch ein frohes neues Jahr und vor allen Dingen endlich wieder eisfreie Gewässer.
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## minus1 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> und vor allen Dingen endlich wieder eisfreie Gewässer.
> Gruß vom Leukermeer,
> Udo


 Deine Worte in Gottes Ohren.....


----------



## helgen (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Halo Maasangler wir sind vom Berg zurück wünsche euch noch ein Frohes Neues Jahr 2011.
Tauwetter kommt und wir fahren raus#h


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War jemand nochmal am Wasser,wie sieht es aus mit dem Eis oder macht ihr schon Vorbereitungen auf die Messe in Duisburg.
Wer fährt denn alles hin von euch.


----------



## Janni0384 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> War jemand nochmal am Wasser,wie sieht es aus mit dem Eis oder macht ihr schon Vorbereitungen auf die Messe in Duisburg.
> Wer fährt denn alles hin von euch.


 

Also ich war am 28.12 zuletzt unterwegs und konnte nen schönen dicken 78cm Hecht landen.
Mein Freund war gestern und konnte auch nen dicken 74cm Hecht landen und einer ist noch kurz vor der Landung ausgestiegen.
Man muss halt nur eisfreie Stellen an den Seitenarmen finden, da geht eigentlich immer was.
Nur Zander zu finden ist sehr schwer.
Zumindest als Uferangler.

Gruß Jan


----------



## jogibaer1996 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

schön. #6
Petri! Gibts ein Bild?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Janni0384 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> schön. #6
> Petri! Gibts ein Bild?
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi


 
hey Jogi,
danke.
ja hab eins mit dem Handy gemacht kann ich am WE wenn ich zu Hause bin mal hochladen.
Gruß Jan


----------



## jogibaer1996 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wunderbar 
Ich hoffe ich komme auch bald noch mal ans Wasser... Grauenvoll. 
Aber wenigstens taut's! Dafür nimmt man doch auch eine kaputte Motorhaube durch einen Eisblock der vom Hausdach gefallen ist, in Kauf, oder? Naja, da jibbet ja noch die Vollkasko 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
macht euch fürs Wochenende mal nicht zu große Hoffnung ans Wasser zu kommen , wir sollen Hochwasser bekommen.
Bei uns im Hafen werden gerade Sicherheitsvorkehrungen getroffen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> macht euch fürs Wochenende mal nicht zu große Hoffnung ans Wasser zu kommen , wir sollen Hochwasser bekommen.
> Bei uns im Hafen werden gerade Sicherheitsvorkehrungen getroffen.
> Gruß Udo


 
Wir werden zur Zeit richtig gebeutelt,erst der Schnee und die Slippe vereist,dann alles eingefroren und Hochwasser,hoffentlich war es das.#c


----------



## koenig100 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Wir werden zur Zeit richtig gebeutelt,erst der Schnee und die Slippe vereist,dann alles eingefroren und Hochwasser,hoffentlich war es das.#c



*unsere zeit kommt auch wieder !!! :m*


----------



## Udo561 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich kann es nur hoffen , nicht das die Gewässer wieder so lange gefroren bleiben wie letztes Jahr.
Gruß Udo


----------



## BSZocher (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin!
Gönnen wir den Fischen doch auch mal etwas Ruhe |rolleyes


----------



## Udo561 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
es gibt da einiger Neuerungen , die Geldstrafen für Vergehen sind  deutlich erhöht worden 
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm


----------



## Udo561 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
das Hochwasser ist auch schon da 
Zur Zeit hier bei mir gut 1 Meter über normal , aber es steigt verdammt schnell.
Von heute früh um 9 Uhr bis jetzt ist das Wasser gut 40 cm gestiegen.
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Heute bei der Messe.
Für Schnäppchenjäger.


----------



## koenig100 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*das sind die "schnäppchenjäger" von gestern !!! *

*gruß many*


----------



## Peter70 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *das sind die "schnäppchenjäger" von gestern !!! *
> 
> *gruß many*
> 
> ...


----------



## Udo561 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
hier bei mir sieht es schon bedrohlich aus , Land unter.
Wenn das Wasser weiterhin so schnell steigt dann ist diese nacht der pegel vom letzten Hochwasser überschritten.
Gruß udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hier bei mir sieht es schon bedrohlich aus , Land unter.
> Wenn das Wasser weiterhin so schnell steigt dann ist diese nacht der pegel vom letzten Hochwasser überschritten.
> Gruß udo


 

Wir drücken dir die Daumen das es zum Schlimmsten kommt.
Wenn du Hilfe brauchst melde dich.


----------



## koenig100 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Wir drücken dir die Daumen das es zum Schlimmsten kommt.
> Wenn du Hilfe brauchst melde dich.



*udo,
soll heißen, das es "nicht" zum schlimmsten kommt !! 
aber wie torsten sagt, wenn was ist kommen wir, hab frei !!!
gruß many
ps.: schick mal bilder, würde mich schon interessieren
*


----------



## koenig100 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Peter70 schrieb:


> Hallo Many
> die zwei besten haste aber vergessen



*nicht die besten, die jüngsten !!!  *


----------



## koenig100 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*sieht ja lecker aus bei dir udo....!!!
wettervorhersage sieht ja eigentlich ganz gut aus für well bzw. leukermeer...!!! roermond steht auch unter wasser, aber hoffen das sich das im laufe der woche alles entspannt...!!!
gr. many*


----------



## Udo561 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many , 
diese Nacht soll der kritische Punkt erreicht werden .
Wenn wir die Nacht überstehen dann sollte nichts mehr passieren.
Hat nicht nur Vorteile direkt am Wasser zu wohnen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## leguan8 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bitte mal wieder Topic kommen!


----------



## jogibaer1996 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

öhm, Leguan, sorry, aber was ist da bitte Offtopic?? Es geht hier um das Hochwasser an der Maas und den umliegenden Seen, also auch dem Leukermeer...


----------



## leguan8 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

das ist mir klar mir geht es um die privaten unterhaltungen der beiden


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



leguan8 schrieb:


> das ist mir klar mir geht es um die privaten unterhaltungen der beiden


Hallo Leguan
Es geht uns nur darum auf den aktuellen Stand zu sein,damit jeder der Hilfe braucht sie auch bekommt.Wir wollen auch in so einer Situation zusammenhalten.
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Udo561 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
in NL entlang der Maas geht überhaupt nichts mehr.
Die meisten Strassen sind wegen Hochwasser gesperrt.
Höchster Wasserstand seit 25 Jahren .
Die Feuerwehr ist fleißig am evakuieren.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So sieht es in Roermond aus,in meinem Hafen komme ich nicht mehr rein.


----------



## koenig100 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*wer hier nix zu sagen hat, ist wohl selber schuld !!!*


----------



## koenig100 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> öhm, Leguan, sorry, aber was ist da bitte Offtopic?? Es geht hier um das Hochwasser an der Maas und den umliegenden Seen, also auch dem Leukermeer...




*demnächst reden wir uns alle mit Sie an herr jogi !!! :m
man merkt direkt das goedoek in urlaub ist !!!
*


----------



## jogibaer1996 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

tja, schade ist's

In Holland ist die Feuerwehr schwer zugange... Ich hoffe, nächstes Wochenende ist der Pegel schon wieder um einiges gesunken. Nicht nur wegen des Angelns...
Ist bestimmt nix tolles evakuiert zu werden...

Grüße 
Jogi


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Die Behörden rechnen damit das Dienstag der höchste Stand der Maas eintritt. Komme gerade aus Roermond zurück aber so was habe ich noch nicht gesehen.Steigt die Maas noch um 50cm ist da Land unter.Drücke allen die durch das Hochwasser betroffen sind die Daumen das es nicht soweit kommt.


----------



## Udo561 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Torsten ,
die meisten Strassen entlang der Maas sind eh schon gesperrt.
Die Feuerwehr ist fleißig am evakuieren , 
wir hatten gerade mal knapp 20 Minuten Zeit um das nötigste einzupacken.
Auf der "Flucht" mussten wir stellenweise durch knietiefes Wasser fahren.
Bin mal gespannt wie weit die Maas noch steigen wird.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Torsten ,
> die meisten Strassen entlang der Maas sind eh schon gesperrt.
> Die Feuerwehr ist fleißig am evakuieren ,
> wir hatten gerade mal knapp 20 Minuten Zeit um das nötigste einzupacken.
> ...


 


 Es ist doch schlimmer als wir erwartet haben.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Torsten, wie war noch mal die Seite mit den Wasserständen?`

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Wohlstandskind (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi ich klink mich ma kurz ein.
http://live.actuelewaterdata.nl/waterstandNAP/waterstandNAP.html


----------



## Udo561 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Wohlstandskind schrieb:


> hi ich klink mich ma kurz ein.
> http://live.actuelewaterdata.nl/waterstandNAP/waterstandNAP.html



Hi,
Danke für den Link.#6
Wenn ich das hier bei mir für Well/Leukermeer mal überblicke dann ist der Wasserstand innerhalb von 2 Tagen um 350 cm gestiegen.
Und das entspricht auch dem was ich am eigenen leib erlebt habe :q
http://live.actuelewaterdata.nl/waterstandNAP/waterstandNAP.html
Gruß udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wie es aussieht steigt das Wasser in Roermond nicht mehr.


----------



## Udo561 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bei mir leider weiterhin , in Well / Leukermeer in der letzten Stunde um 3 cm.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Bei mir leider weiterhin , in Well / Leukermeer in der letzten Stunde um 3 cm.
> Gruß Udo


 Nicht mehr so schnell und wenn du siehst das Roermond gleichbleibt kann es nicht mehr viel bei dir steigen.Jetzt kommt es nur drauf an das es nicht mehr regnet.


----------



## koenig100 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Nicht mehr so schnell und wenn du siehst das Roermond gleichbleibt kann es nicht mehr viel bei dir steigen.Jetzt kommt es nur drauf an das es nicht mehr regnet.



*leichter regen ist in roermond erst wieder für dienstag mittag gemeldet...!!!*
*ps.: roermond liegt an der maas *


----------



## Udo561 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
die Nacht über ist das Wasser nochmal um knapp 30 cm gestiegen.
Gleich erst mal sehen was noch zu retten ist.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Kommst du noch trocknen Fußes in dein Haus.


----------



## Udo561 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Torsten,
nein , die Zufahrtsstrassen stehen stellenweise 2 Meter unter Wasser.
Aber wir haben zumindest unsere Katze gerettet , alles andere ist nur materielles Zeugs.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Udo
steht das Wasser auch im Haus.


----------



## Udo561 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Noch nicht , wir liegen ja 3 Meter oberhab der Strasse .
Es fehlen noch ca. 30 cm , wenn es so weiter steigt wie bisher dann läuft diese Nacht alles voll.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Noch nicht , wir liegen ja 3 Meter oberhab der Strasse .
> Es fehlen noch ca. 30 cm , wenn es so weiter steigt wie bisher dann läuft diese Nacht alles voll.
> Gruß Udo


 Es gibt leider keine genaue Prognose was passiert,steigt das Wasser weiter oder nicht.


----------



## Udo561 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

In Well solls noch steigen , beziehungsweise es steigt ja . 
Von heute früh um 7 Uhr bis jetzt wieder knapp 30 cm.
Soll auch noch bis diese Nacht weiter steigen und wenn es dann nicht regnet können wir Glück haben.
Aber aus Belgien kommt noch jede Menge Schmelzwasser die Maas runter.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Keine Webcam geht mehr und die Wasserstandsmeldungen gehen auch auseinander das Ungewisse ist das schlimmste.


----------



## wilhelm (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Es soll blöderweise bis zum Wochenende Regnen, also noch mehr Wasser.:c

Ich hoffe für alle Flußanrainer das es nicht zu schlimm kommt,sieht aber leider bescheiden aus, das Wasser wird wohl noch erheblich steigen.:r


----------



## Udo561 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
die letzten 3 Stunden sieht es mal nicht soooo schlecht aus .#6
Da ist der Pegel zumindest in Well am Leukermeer nur um 4 cm gestiegen.
Das ist er diese Nacht noch pro Stunde gestiegen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## wilhelm (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo, vielleicht hast du Glück ,sei es dir gegönnt.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Patrick.Abi (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Morgen Udo.
Wie schaut es aus?:c
Schwimmen die Hechte schon an unseren Zelt vorbei ? :a
Wie sieht der Hauptweg vom Platz aus ,schon Wasser?
Da kann man ja nur :v

Grüsse aus Kevelaer


----------



## Udo561 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Patrick,
Campingplatz ist noch trocken , steht aber auf der Kippe.
Es fehlen nur ein paar cm dann kommt das Wasser von der Hafenseite.
Allerdings steht (stand) das Wasser vor der Brücke 2 meter hoch.
Da ist kein durchkommen mehr.
Andere Seite ist auch zu , von Bergen kommend Richtung Aijen ist 500 meter nach dem Verlassen der N271 auch alles überschwemmt.
Aber euer Zelt steht noch tocken , abwarten was der Regen bringt ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
vielleicht sind die Mistviecher so zu stoppen.
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm


----------



## Sepp G (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Einen Versuch ist es wert war schon im Spielzeugladen und hab ein paar "Köder" ausgelegt. :m
Drücke euch die Daumen das euer Hab und Gut trocken bleibt.
Gruß Sepp


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Udo
Wie sieht es aus geht das Wasser bei dir zurück.


----------



## Udo561 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
Torsten , in den letzten 6 Stunden um 3 cm zurück gegangen.
Fahre morgen früh wieder nach NL und schaue mal wie es aussieht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## helgen (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Alles gute Udo das Dir nichts passeirt ist.
LG helmut#h


----------



## Daniel1 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo Zusammen!

Weiß denn jemand wie es aktuell um Linne herum aussieht?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Udo561 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Daniel,
hier kannste den aktuellen Pegel ablesen.
Liegt also um 250 cm über normal.
Entlang der Maas ist kilometerweit alles unter 
Wasser , egal wo.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Daniel1 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

dann kann ich mir die fahrt sparen....Vielen Dank

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## jogibaer1996 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

eeeeendlich geht der Pegel wieder runter... Trotz des fiesen Regens... Udo, seit ihr wieder in NL?

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Roy Digerhund (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass auch nach dem Regen alles trocken bleibt.
Die nächsten Tage soll ja noch einiges runterkommen.
Gruss


----------



## Udo561 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Roy,
Danke , ich wills auch hoffen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*hier die neuesten aufnahmen aus roermond....!!!
schon krass was da abgeht !!! gr. many

http://www.seaflog.com/buscar-videos/ver-video/hoogwater-aan-roer-en-maas--roermond-1991658598.html*


----------



## Udo561 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
ja , ist schon krass.
Hatte mich heute noch mit einem Anwohner unterhalten , der ist erst mal 1000 Meter mit dem Boot gerudert und dann aufs Fahrrad umgestiegen was er mit im Boot hatte und ist dann einkaufen gefahren.
Der nahm das alles sehr gelasssen , war auch schon weit über 50 und hatte schon einige Hochwasser mitgemacht 
Komplett vom Wasser eingeschlossen und so gelassen bleiben finde ich schon cool #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin,
ach du *******, das sieht echt heftig aus... 
Udo, wünsche dir, dass du nie vom Bett aus angeln kannst... Die Vorstellung ist zwar cool, aber die Tatsache wohl weniger.
Wo ist denn dein Boot jetzt?

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Udo561 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn dein Boot jetzt?
> Grüße
> Jonas



Hi Jonas,
keine Ahnung , ich denke mal das es mittlerweile kurz hinter Nijmegen treiben wird 
Nee , Gott sein Dank hatte ich es zuvor auf den Trailer setzen können , steht hier auf einer Erhöhung auf dem Campingplatz.
Mal sehen , wenn ich durch komme fahre ich morgen mal zum Vereinsgewässer , mir fehlt das karpfenangeln |supergri
Ich hoffe mal das Wanssum wieder befahrbar ist.
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Krass dann ist wohl unser Campingplatz unter Wasser


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Krass dann ist wohl unser Campingplatz unter Wasser


 

ca. 2m.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ohhh man dann sieht er bestimmt wieder wie ein Schlachtfeld aus und wir dürfen aalles wieder begradigen, aber viel schlimmer für die Anwohner. Ich kann mir das garnicht so vorstellen wenn ich im märz aufm Campingplatz bin, dass mal alles unter Wasser war xD


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ohhh man dann sieht er bestimmt wieder wie ein Schlachtfeld aus und wir dürfen aalles wieder begradigen, aber viel schlimmer für die Anwohner. Ich kann mir das garnicht so vorstellen wenn ich im märz aufm Campingplatz bin, dass mal alles unter Wasser war xD


 


Warte erst mal bis das Wasser weg ist,dann kann man mehr sagen.


----------



## Udo561 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir das garnicht so vorstellen wenn ich im märz aufm Campingplatz bin, dass mal alles unter Wasser war xD



Hi,
die meisten bekommen da ja noch nicht mal was von mit |supergri
Ende März wird angecampt und sich wie jedes Jahr über die matschige Wiese beschwert , das da mal 2 Meter hoch das Wasser stand kommt den wenigsten in den Sinn |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*seit ihr alle wasser am abpumpen, oder warum liest man nix ;+
*


----------



## Udo561 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
ja , sieht schlecht aus , Wasser steigt wieder , die Zufahrtsstrassen zum Campingplatz stehen alle wieder unter Wasser.
Von gestern Nachmittag bis jetzt ist das Wasser wieder 30 cm gestiegen.
Wollte eben für 2 Stunden zum Vereinsgewässer , leider Pech gehabt , hatte mich nicht getraut durch 40 cm tiefes Wasser zu fahren ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Komme gerade aus Roermond,Wasser ist zwar etwas zurückgegangen aber die Lage ist immer noch kritisch.An den Kanälen kann man angeln da steht der Wasserstand auf normalen Niveau.


----------



## Udo561 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Komme gerade aus Roermond,Wasser ist zwar etwas zurückgegangen aber die Lage ist immer noch kritisch.An den Kanälen kann man angeln da steht der Wasserstand auf normalen Niveau.



Hi Torsten ,
hört sich ja gut an , bei uns steigt das Wasser wieder , leider , ich werde die Nacht wohl alle 2 Stunden nachschauen müssen ob wir nicht im Wasser stehen 
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Udo
Wasser steigt etwas aber du wirst eine ruhige Nacht haben,so hoch wie am Anfang der Woche wird es nicht werden.


----------



## koenig100 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*aber ich denke, das sich die lage bis ende nächste woche erheblich entspannen wird. bis auf montag (leichter regen), ist die ganze woche kein regen gemeldet !!!* #6


----------



## Udo561 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
dann kann ich ja ganz entspannt in die Zukunft schauen |supergri
Denke aber auch das bis Ende nächster Woche alles wieder ganz "normal" ist.
Ich bin morgen auf jeden Fall mit der Angel unterwegs , da kann kommen was will |supergri
Ich möchte im Jannuar noch einen karpfen fangen #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*wir werden samstag erstmal dorsche jagen in neeltje jans !!! einen kapitalen, haste die gefriertruhe voll !! 
die woche drauf, greifen wir dann wieder die maas an !!! ***


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Gute morgen,
meine Eltern wollten gleich mal nach Roermond auf den Campingplatz sofern es geht. Hat jemand den aktuellen Wasserstand von Roermond ?


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

geh mal ein paar Seiten zurück. Der Link dazu wurde hier schon öfters gepostet...

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Falls du das Video meinst, das ist schon nen paa Tage alt ;-)


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

warum video... da sind doch keine aktuellen Wasserstände drin, oder?....
es wrude auch schon mehrfach ein Link zu den aktuellen Wasserständen gepostet...


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Gute morgen,
> meine Eltern wollten gleich mal nach Roermond auf den Campingplatz sofern es geht. Hat jemand den aktuellen Wasserstand von Roermond ?


 

 Hatte gestern geschrieben das noch alles unter Wasser steht.


----------



## Udo561 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Gute morgen,
> meine Eltern wollten gleich mal nach Roermond auf den Campingplatz sofern es geht. Hat jemand den aktuellen Wasserstand von Roermond ?



Hi,
hier  http://live.actuelewaterdata.nl/waterstandNAP/waterstandNAP.html
Musst du dann auf Zuid-Oost Nederland klicken und dann deine Stadt wählen.

Ist echt unglaublich wie viele Hochwassergaffer heute unterwegs sind #q
Einige Strassen entlang der Maas sind kaum zu befahren weil diese Deppen kreuz und queer parken um ihre Videos zu drehen oder um ein paar Bilder zu machen #q

Hier hast du den Wasserstand von Roermond.
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Falls du sagen willst, das meine Eltern GAFFEN fahren NEIN wollen sie nicht. Mein Vater hat Sorgen, weil wir unseren Geräteschuppen bepackt haben mit Fahrräder Kühlschrank usw.....


----------



## Udo561 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Falls du sagen willst, das meine Eltern GAFFEN fahren NEIN wollen sie nicht. Mein Vater hat Sorgen, weil wir unseren Geräteschuppen bepackt haben mit Fahrräder Kühlschrank usw.....



Hi,
habe ich nicht gesagt.
Ich habe nur geäußert das sehr viele Hochwassergaffer unterwegs sind.
Ich war eben für 2 Stunden am Vereinsgewässer angeln , auf dem Rückweg war entlang der Strasse die neben der Maas läuft kaum durchzukommen , eben wegen der Gaffer.
Alle paar Meter parkte ein Auto und die Gaffer drehten ihre Videos und machten Bilder.

Ich habe volles Verständnis für die Leute die nach ihrem Hab und Gut schauen , würde ich nicht anders machen. 
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Falls du sagen willst, das meine Eltern GAFFEN fahren NEIN wollen sie nicht. Mein Vater hat Sorgen, weil wir unseren Geräteschuppen bepackt haben mit Fahrräder Kühlschrank usw.....




*macht euch vorher mal lieber schlau, weil die abfahrt von der brücke aus schon gesperrt ist richtung campingplatz !!! #h*


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

^^ ist doch schon zu spät.... seine Eltern sind schon losgefahren!


Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Udo561 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *macht euch vorher mal lieber schlau, weil die abfahrt von der brücke aus schon gesperrt ist richtung campingplatz !!! #h*



So erging es heute sehr vielen Campern , auf einmal war Schluß auf dem Weg zum Campingplatz 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Wohlstandskind (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

morgen zusammen,
@alex: wie schauts aus? Kann mir vorstellen dass euer Kühlschrank samt Hab und Gut schwimmen gelernt hat -.-
Die Pegel fallen ja doch recht langsam... Hoffe dass es sich bald wieder normalisiert...


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Phillip
Haha ich habe meinem Vater gesagt da sind 2m Hochwasser, aber er wollte es mir nicht glauben und hat sich meine Wathose eingepackt. Haha aber die hat er dann doch nicht angezogen, weil er noch nichma 2m groß ist ;-) ......... Ich denke den kühlschrank kannste knicken und wenn was an meinem Bike ist kann ich mir mit einem guten Gewissen ein neues aussuchen ;-) Aber eins ist kla dieses Jahr wird wieder Bombe mit dir ;-) Habe was an Tackle zugelegt und so ;-)


----------



## Udo561 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
Wasser geht zurück , wenn auch langsam , die letzten 24 Stunden ist es bei mir hier 25 cm gesunken.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tacklekalle (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Na endlich sinkt die Plörre! :q


----------



## koenig100 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Wasser geht zurück , wenn auch langsam , die letzten 24 Stunden ist es bei mir hier 25 cm gesunken.
> Gruß Udo



*sind doch mal gute nachrichten !!!
zum glück liegt die maas nicht in sachsen udo, dann könntest dir gleich nen u-boot zulegen um auf karpfen zu angeln !! :q
gr. many*


----------



## Udo561 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
glaub mir , die Anwohner von Flüssen und Bächen haben mein Mitgefühl .
So schön es auch ist direkt am Wasser zu wohnen , die ewige Angst vor Hochwasser kann einem schon sehr zusetzen.
Diese Nacht wieder um 20 cm gefallen .
Aber trotzdem ist hier immer noch alles kilometerweit überflutet.
Gruß Udo


----------



## minus1 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wie siehts denn an den Plassen aus ? Ist es mittlerweile wieder beangelbar vom Ufer aus ?;+


----------



## Udo561 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
nee , ich denke mal das es noch 1-2 Tage dauern wird.
Aber dann sollte es wieder möglich sein.
Der Wasserstand ist in den letzten 20 Stunden um fast 1 meter gefallen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## minus1 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke Udo für die Info. Werde dann mal am Wochenende angreifen.


----------



## Wohlstandskind (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Aber vergiss die Stiefel nicht


----------



## minus1 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

WaWaWathose#6


----------



## koenig100 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/leserr...ere-hecht-verschluckt-karpfen/und-stirbt.html

http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/leserr...nder/raubfisch-zu-gierig-neubrunn-bayern.html


wenn die gier zu groß wird !!! 

*


----------



## minus1 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

...dann werde ich mal die Wobblergröße anpassen :q


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/leserr...ere-hecht-verschluckt-karpfen/und-stirbt.html*
> 
> *http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/leserr...nder/raubfisch-zu-gierig-neubrunn-bayern.html*
> 
> ...


Hallo Many
Das ist wie überall,wer den Mund zu voll nimmt bekommt die Rechnung.:q


----------



## Snyder (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo allerseits,
wie sieht es denn mittlerweile an der Maas, den Plassen oder den Kanälen aus?
ist der Wasserstand wieder so weit zurückgegangen, dass man irgendwo wieder angeln kann?
Gruß Snyder


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Snyder schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> wie sieht es denn mittlerweile an der Maas, den Plassen oder den Kanälen aus?
> ist der Wasserstand wieder so weit zurückgegangen, dass man irgendwo wieder angeln kann?
> Gruß Snyder


 

 Du kannst wieder gehen ist fast alles normal.


----------



## Udo561 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Snyder schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> wie sieht es denn mittlerweile an der Maas, den Plassen oder den Kanälen aus?
> ist der Wasserstand wieder so weit zurückgegangen, dass man irgendwo wieder angeln kann?
> Gruß Snyder



Hi ,
Gummistiefel sind allerdings Pflicht , die umliegenden Wiesen und auch die Ufer sind ohne Stiefel trockenen Fußes nicht zu betreten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Torsten ,
wie sieht das denn aus ??
Bei mir hier am Leukermeer hat der Pegel sich so in den lezten Tagen verhalten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Udo
Wir sind bald auf normal Wasser,aber wie du schreibst ist der Bereich um das Wasser matschig.Bis alles auf alten Stand ist denke ich es wird noch bis Montag dauern.


----------



## Udo561 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hatte mich heute mal rund ums Leukermeer bewegt , man oh man , da liegt an den Ufern eine ganze Menge Dreck und Müll .
Da ist jetzt erst mal aufräumen angesagt um einen vernünftigen Angelplatz vor sich zu haben.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Snyder (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Zanderjäger u. Udo:
Das hört sich ja gut an , dann werde ich morgen mal mein Glück versuchen, mal schaun was am Kanal so geht.
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! #6
Gruß Snyder


----------



## Thorschten (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Huhu!
Danke euch allen erstmal, dass ihr uns so gut auf den Laufenden haltet!
Ich werde auch mit meinem Kollegen am Sonntag los düsen, bei Roermond und Wessem so die Ecke an der Maas. 
Wer ist denn am Sonntag noch so unterwegs?!
Wie sehen eure Fänge bisher so aus?
Hat irgendwer noch n paar schöne Hotspots für uns vom Ufer aus?

Lg Thorsten


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Thorschten schrieb:


> Huhu!
> Danke euch allen erstmal, dass ihr uns so gut auf den Laufenden haltet!
> Ich werde auch mit meinem Kollegen am Sonntag los düsen, bei Roermond und Wessem so die Ecke an der Maas.
> Wer ist denn am Sonntag noch so unterwegs?!
> ...


 
Ich würde oberhalb von Linne anfangen und dann Strecke machen.


----------



## Udo561 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Thorschten schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer noch n paar schöne Hotspots für uns vom Ufer aus?
> Lg Thorsten



Hi,
vor allen Dingen jetzt nach dem Hochwasser auffällige Köder verwenden.
Das Wasser der Maas ist sehr trüb und fließt auch noch sehr schnell, führt eine Menge Müll und Dreck mit sich.
Aber die Räuber haben nach dem Hochwasser mit Sicherheit Hunger 
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Aber die Räuber haben nach dem Hochwasser mit Sicherheit Hunger
> Gruß Udo



*meinste die haben am weekend immer noch hunger !!?? |rolleyes
wenn sich keiner zum dorschangeln meldet, werde ich wohl nen schönen gepflegten ansitz machen...!! #:
gr. many
*


----------



## Udo561 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *meinste die haben am weekend immer noch hunger !!?? |rolleyes
> wenn sich keiner zum dorschangeln meldet, werde ich wohl nen schönen gepflegten ansitz machen...!! #:
> gr. many
> *



Hi Many,
die letzten Tage hatte ich erfolglos auf Karpfen angesessen |supergri
Denke mal die Chance auf einen Räuber ist da zur Zeit doch größer.
Köderfisch an der Pose geht doch immer 
Gruß Udo


----------



## BSZocher (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> ...
> wenn sich keiner zum dorschangeln meldet, werde ich wohl nen schönen gepflegten ansitz machen...!! #:
> gr. many
> [/B]



Wann willst du von wo aus mit welchem Schiff fahren?
Mehr Fragen in einer konnte ich jetzt nich unterbringen.... |rolleyes


----------



## helgen (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Zanderjäger und ich wollten Heute mal raus aber der Wind hat
es uns verdorben gegen 08:00 Uhr kammen plötzlich Böen auf die ein Angeln unmöglich machten.
Die Maas ist seit Samstag wieder am Steigen heute Morgen war wieder reichlich Wasser von BL runter gekommen.
Was viele ja schon schreiben und eine menge Mühl kommt darunter  also wer mit dem Boot fährt aus schau halten.#h


----------



## koenig100 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



helgen schrieb:


> Zanderjäger und ich wollten Heute mal raus aber der Wind hat
> es uns verdorben gegen 08:00 Uhr kammen plötzlich Böen auf die ein Angeln unmöglich machten.
> Die Maas ist seit Samstag wieder am Steigen heute Morgen war wieder reichlich Wasser von BL runter gekommen.
> Was viele ja schon schreiben und eine menge Mühl kommt darunter  also wer mit dem Boot fährt aus schau halten.#h



*ihr weicheier, nen echten kapitän steht auch im sturm auf der brücke !!!*


----------



## Udo561 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *ihr weicheier, nen echten kapitän steht auch im sturm auf der brücke !!!*



Und fährt zur Not auch durchs rote Meer |supergri
Komme gerade vom Wasser , einen Hechtbiss auf Gummifisch direkt unterhalb meiner Rute habe ich verpennt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Und fährt zur Not auch durchs rote Meer |supergri
> 
> *liegt das rote meer auch an der maas ??? :m*


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin moin,

wollt mal fragen ob ihr wisst wo die vvv in Roermond ist und wie lange dort geöffnet ist am Samstag. Brauch nämlich nen neuen Vispas die öffnungszeiten vom Zooladen in Roermond wäre auch nicht schlecht 

@thorsten und wie schauts im Bereich Maas-Wessem? ging was? oder sind die Fische alle in die seen abgehauen bei dem Hochwasser und nicht zurückgekehrt?

mfg


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZandeR$tar2007 schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> wollt mal fragen ob ihr wisst wo die vvv in Roermond ist und wie lange dort geöffnet ist am Samstag. Brauch nämlich nen neuen Vispas die öffnungszeiten vom Zooladen in Roermond wäre auch nicht schlecht
> 
> ...


 Hallo
http://www.hsc-limburg.nl/webshop/
Da bekommst du deinen Vispas.


----------



## wilhelm (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Vor der Maasbrücke nach links, (wenn du von Düsseldorf/Mönchengladbach kommst) ,dann an der Ampel links Richtung Marktplatz auf der rechten Seite gegenüber der Kirche ist das Büro.
Öffnungszeiten weiß ich leider nicht.
*Nachtrag:*
http://www.vvvroermond.nl/

PS.: Suche dauerte 10 Sekunden#c
Aber Fragen ist wohl einfacher;+;+;+


Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## helgen (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Many Du B bär heh geh einkaufen für Schweden wir essen alles in der not auch dich grins freu mich ich dacht du bist in Frankr? meld mich bei dir.
Paar INFOS zur Maas habe heute mit ein paar Leuten aus NL und hier gesprochen zur Zeit geht nichts in der Maas und den angrenzden Seen . Will vieleicht mal Sonntag raus wenn der Ostwind nach läßt.|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



helgen schrieb:


> zur Zeit geht nichts in der Maas und den angrenzden Seen . |wavey:



Hi Helgen,
liegt an der Wetteränderung und am kalten Wind 
War die letzten Tage auch erfolglos , habe auch von niemandem gehört das er erfolgreich war , von ein paar Barschen mal abgesehen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi, so langsam verzweifele ich , heute wieder einen Schneidertag gehabt ,  weder Karpfen noch Raubfisch wollten und zu allem Übel friert unser  Vereinsgewässer wieder zu.
Am Leukermeer lief auch nichts .
Lieber Gott laß es Frühjahr werden 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Juckes (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

ist wer am Sonntag an der Maas nähe Roermond unterwegs?
Wollte Sonntag mal los ziehen, vielleicht könnte man sich ja treffen.
Komme aus Aachen.

Gruß


----------



## Thorsten M (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo 
also ich war heute teile vom leukermeer am erkunden mit der spinnrute.. ging aber leider garnichts... denke es liegt noch an der kälte und am hochwasser...
am het alvertje war auch flaute....
hatte jemand dieses jahr schon erfolg auf raubfisch an seen??

mfg


----------



## Udo561 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thorsten ,
willkommen im Forum .#h
Kann nur besser werden 
Habe eben noch 1 Barsch hier unten bei mir am Steg erwischt , aber das wars dann auch schon.
Mal sehen , wenn der Wind wieder dreht wird es bestimmt besser werden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## koenig100 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*genau, sonntag wenn ich meinen ansitz mache, dreht der von ost auf nordost, dann gnade den stachelrittern....!!! die werden nach meinen frischen köfis lächzten....!!! 

gr. many*


----------



## Udo561 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Many,
Problem ist das die kleineren Gewässer schon wieder am zufrieren sind.
Die Plaasen sind noch frei , aber unser Vereinsgewässer war auch schon wieder zu 50% zu.
Bin mal gespannt was die nächsten Tage noch so geht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
an den Windgeschützten Stellen fängt das Leukermeer auch schon an zu frieren , Vorhafen ist aber noch Eisfrei.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Juckes (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

war heute schon einer draußen?
Diese Nacht wars ja wieder saukalt.

Gruß


----------



## Udo561 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich bin jeden Tag unterwegs 
Aber viele kleinere Gewässer sind schon wieder gefroren und einige Seen die mit der Maas verbunden sind fangen auch schon wieder an zu frieren.
Und da es die nächsten Tage ziemlich kalt bleiben soll wird es nicht besser 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Juckes (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin jeden Tag unterwegs
> Aber viele kleinere Gewässer sind schon wieder gefroren und einige Seen die mit der Maas verbunden sind fangen auch schon wieder an zu frieren.
> Und da es die nächsten Tage ziemlich kalt bleiben soll wird es nicht besser
> Gruß Udo


Denke ich werde es morgen mal vom Ufer aus versuchen.
Ziehen sich die Fische eigentlich alle bei den Temperaturen in die Plassen zurück oder bringst auch noch im Hauptstrom?


----------



## kawatoni (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo!

Wir wollten morgen auch mal zu den Plassen fahren und unser Glück probieren. 
Bei Brandt gibt es "De Kis" und den "Visvijer", ist das was für Anfänger?
Welche Uferstelle könnt ihr uns empfehlen? Wir sind das erste mal dort.

DANKE schon einmal und GUTEN FANG euch allen!!!#6


----------



## Udo561 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Juckes schrieb:


> Denke ich werde es morgen mal vom Ufer aus versuchen.
> Ziehen sich die Fische eigentlich alle bei den Temperaturen in die Plassen zurück oder bringst auch noch im Hauptstrom?



Hi,
Ostwind und Kalt , dazu hatten wir gerade noch Hochwasser.
ich würde da nicht zuviel erwarten 
Ich denke mal in der Maas selber läuft es besser als in den Seen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Juckes (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ostwind und Kalt , dazu hatten wir gerade noch Hochwasser.
> ich würde da nicht zuviel erwarten
> Ich denke mal in der Maas selber läuft es besser als in den Seen.
> Gruß Udo



Welche ist denn die aussichtsreichste Windrichtung und was steckt dahinter?


----------



## Udo561 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
dazu gibt es viele und unterschiedliche Meinungen und meine ist mit sicherheit nicht Maßgeblich.
Eine stabile Wetterlage (Windrichtung)  über mehrere Tage ist wichtig.Da spielt es kaum eine Rolle aus welcher  Richtung der Wind kommt.
Wir hatten aber die letzten Wochen Westwind , jetzt kommt er aus NNO und das bringt kalten Wind und das wirkt sich negativ aufs beißverhalten aus.
Zudem haben sich durchs Hochwasser die Gewässerstruckturen geändert , die Fische müssen sich zum Teil neue Plätze suchen.
Ich habe aber auch schon Fische bei Ostwind gefangen 
Aber eine stabile Wetterlage mit Südwestwind empfinde ich als ideal.
Gruß Udo


----------



## helgen (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wir waren gestern mit zwei Booten auf den Maasseen in Wessem und Roermond unterwegs ohne erfolg.
An der Maas selber oder den Einfahrten zu den Seen ist kein angeln möglich wegen der starken Strömung und Hochwasser.
Zur Zeit ist die Maas nur ein braune Brühe und voller Mühl.#h


----------



## koenig100 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*das ist meine ausbeute (71cm) von meinem abstecher gestern*
*am rhein nähe zons....!!! |stolz:*
*gr. many*


----------



## theundertaker (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hecht vom Sonntag...nur geschätzt, damit nicht zu lange außerhalb des Wassers...ca. 65 cm.


Köder: Illex Arnaud
Farbe: Sunfish


----------



## schlossteck (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Pertri zu euren Fischen, bei den witterungsverhältnissen im moment sicher nicht einfach ....


----------



## theundertaker (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dankeschön...nee...einfach ist anders


----------



## Thorsten M (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wie habt ihr denn gefangen also mit welchem köder... petri


----------



## Udo561 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *das ist meine ausbeute (71cm) von meinem abstecher gestern*
> *am rhein nähe zons....!!! |stolz:*
> *gr. many*



Glückwunsch Many,
Köder war Schwimmbrot , oder ? :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Sepp G (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Perti Heil euch beiden zu den Winterräubern, sieht so aus Many als ob dein Zander ein paar Bisswunden hat. Oder hast du so lange Fingernägel:q

Gruß Sepp


----------



## Hotspot (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *das ist meine ausbeute (71cm) von meinem abstecher gestern*
> *am rhein nähe zons....!!! |stolz:*
> *gr. many*


 
Petri 
Der Rhein zwischen Dormagen und Neuss ist auch mein  Zanderrevier für das Uferangeln #6


----------



## jogibaer1996 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin,
Petri an die Fänger und allen anderen Petri für die kommenden Tage.
Das Wetter machts und ja mal wieder schwer. Momentan Regen und Blitzeis. Hoffentlich gehts jetzt  nicht auch mit dem Schnee wieder los.!

Ach nee... seh grade, Temperaturen gehen wieder hoch! Super, dann gehts am Wochenende doch raus 

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## koenig100 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Many,
> Köder war Schwimmbrot , oder ? :q
> Gruß Udo


 
nö, sammelbestellung aus ebay...!!! 
gr. many


----------



## koenig100 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Hotspot schrieb:


> Petri
> Der Rhein zwischen Dormagen und Neuss ist auch mein Zanderrevier für das Uferangeln #6


 
*gefangen an der autofähre. die wirtin von der kneipe da, ist ne gute freundin von meiner schwester !!!  vielleicht kennst du ja ne gute stelle in der gegend, wo man auch nen vernünftigen ansitz machen kann !!??*
*gr. many*


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ UDO



HI,

da du eine menge erfahrung mit dir trägst  wollt ich mal fragen ob du weisst wie das ist wenn es im winter z.b 2 grad wassertemperatur und 8-10 grad aussentemperatur sind wo die fische am liebsten dann stehen? oben auf kopf der kante oder trotzdem tiefer? wie sieht es denn in Kanälen aus kommen die fische bei warmen wettertagen und kaltem wasser flacher? weisst du was dazu ? Wäre für eine Antwort super dankbar.

mfg


----------



## Hotspot (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *gefangen an der autofähre. die wirtin von der kneipe da, ist ne gute freundin von meiner schwester !!!  vielleicht kennst du ja ne gute stelle in der gegend, wo man auch nen vernünftigen ansitz machen kann !!??*
> *gr. many*


Ansitzangeln auf Zander auf den Buhnen zwischen Sporthafen Grimmlinghausen und Südbrücke, aber erst möglich wenn der Düsseldorfer Pegel unter 2,80m ist. Allerdings bis her nur nachts erfolg gehabt . Tagsüber ist es besser aktiv mit Gummi zu fischen. Ansonsten im Forum Rheinangler Neuss ,die Jungs geben bestimmt gerne Auskunft.


----------



## Udo561 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZandeR$tar2007 schrieb:


> @ UDO
> ob du weisst wie das ist wenn es im winter z.b 2 grad wassertemperatur und 8-10 grad aussentemperatur sind wo die fische am liebsten dann stehen? oben auf kopf der kante oder trotzdem tiefer? wie sieht es denn in Kanälen aus kommen die fische bei warmen wettertagen und kaltem wasser flacher?
> mfg



Hi,
welche Fische ?
Ich denke mal das du jetzt von Hecht Zander und Barsch ausgehst.
Solange das Wasser so kalt ist steht zumindest der Zander in Löchern , sieht man sehr schön auf dem Echolot.
Da stehen manchmal 4-6 Zander auf wenigen Quadratmetern zusammen.
In der Regel kannst du aber immer davon ausgehen das die Raubfische ihrem Futterfisch folgen.
In flacheren Kanälen kann man das sehr gut beobachten , sobald es etwas wärmer wird und die Sonne scheint kommt der Futterfisch an die Wasseroberfläche und dann sieht man sehr oft die Hechte oder Barsche räubern.
Gruß Udo


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> welche Fische ?
> Ich denke mal das du jetzt von Hecht Zander und Barsch ausgehst.
> Solange das Wasser so kalt ist steht zumindest der Zander in Löchern , sieht man sehr schön auf dem Echolot.
> ...



ja genau meinte Räuber damit und was sagst du zu morgen? lohnt sich das wetter rauszufahren und kanälen abzuklappern? so bis 12m tiefe? bist du selber der meinung das die fische morgen flacher stehen als bei - temperaturen ?


mfg


----------



## Udo561 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZandeR$tar2007 schrieb:


> ja genau meinte Räuber damit und was sagst du zu morgen? lohnt sich das wetter rauszufahren und kanälen abzuklappern? so bis 12m tiefe? bist du selber der meinung das die fische morgen flacher stehen als bei - temperaturen ?
> 
> 
> mfg



Hi,
ich habe heute nur ein paar Barsche fangen können , einmal auf Gummifisch und die anderen auf Köderfisch.
Alle Bisse kamen kurz über Grund.
Bei einem 12 Meter tiefen Gewässer würde ich es zur Zeit immer noch in Grundnähe versuchen.
Allerdings sind mir persönlich die 12 Meter viel zu tief da ich alle Fische zurücksetze.
Bei mir ist bei ca. 5 - 7 Meter Schluß , mehr möchte ich keinem Zander zumuten
Gruß Udo


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hmm ja ok danke

werds morgen mal vom ufer aus versuchen paar stellen abklopfen mal sehen was so geht ich Fische auch nicht gerne Tiefer als 10m , als ich mal nen schonen 40ziger gefangen hab vertikal auf 13m und der sein Magen im Maul hatte fand ich das auch nicht so toll. und von köfi halt ich auch nix gummifisch ist nr.1

Dank dir Udo 

mfg


----------



## skoll1skoll1 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,
könnt ihr mal erklären, was genau das Problem ist, wenn man zu tief angelt. Hat das was mit Druckausgleich zu tun?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Rischtisch! Zander und Barsch habe eine geschlossene Schwimmblase ohne Luftgang. Der Druckausgleich erfolgt über das Blut, was wesentlich länger dauert als bsp.-weise beim Hecht.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Udo561 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



skoll1skoll1 schrieb:


> Hat das was mit Druckausgleich zu tun?



Hi,
ja , hat es.
Aber da gehen die Meinungen auseinander , so mancher Angler meint das 12 Meter kein Problem sind , andere sagen eben man sollte nicht tiefer als 6 Meter gehen.
Da ich alles zurücksetzte ist bei mir um die 6-7 Meter Schluß.
Tiefer ist die Maas hier bei mir eh nicht und die Seen sind auch nur bis auf wenige Löcher um die 6 Meter tief.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Roy Digerhund (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Zack... schneller! 
Aber alles gut zum Geburtstag!|wavey:

Gruss ROY


----------



## Udo561 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Zack... schneller!
> Aber alles gut zum Geburtstag!|wavey:
> 
> Gruss ROY



Hi Roy,
Danke 
Gruß Udo


----------



## skoll1skoll1 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Alles Gute auch von mir.
Also nur Barsch und Zander? Wir holen nämlich im Winter Brassen und Rotaugen von ziemlich tief nach oben. Das ist unbedenklich?


----------



## Patrick.Abi (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Alles Gute zum Geburstag.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



skoll1skoll1 schrieb:


> Alles Gute auch von mir.
> Also nur Barsch und Zander? Wir holen nämlich im Winter Brassen und Rotaugen von ziemlich tief nach oben. Das ist unbedenklich?



Dürfte eigentlich nicht ein Problem sein. Aber das kannst du ja am besten beurteilen, wenn du die Fische siehst.


----------



## Udo561 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Patrick ,
Danke , biste am Wochenende am Wasser ?
Werde morgen wohl mal antesten und ein wenig anfüttern damit wir Montag und Dienstag die ersten 30 Pfünder fangen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Alles Gute Udo..... Also ich schenke dir bei deinem nächsten Ansitz ein 30 Pfünder bzw. ich habs mit den Carps ausgemacht und sie dafür bezahlt das sie beißen...... wenns nicht so is dann werde ich mein Geld zurück verlangen ;-)


----------



## Udo561 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
danke für die Glückwünsche.
Da kennste aber die Karpfen bei uns am Gewässer schlecht , die sind zickiger als Frauen , die machen für Geld lange noch nicht alles :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## minus1 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

kann mir jemand von den Spezis was zum rijkelse bemden sagen ? Tiefe. Raubfischbestand....
War gestern dort und abgesehen vom starken Wind sah das alles sehr vielverspprechend aus.


----------



## leche-fria (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob jemand aus Nettetal kommt, der an der Maas angelt und vielleicht einen Tipp für mich hat.

Ich suche naheliegende Stellen der Maas.
In Roermond soll es ja ziemlich überlaufen sein.

Ich möchte auf Barsch, Hecht und Zander gehen.

Also immer her mit den guten Stellen :q

Gruß & Dank


----------



## Udo561 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
mehr oder weniger gute Spots erkennt man immer daran das Haufenweise Müll rumliegt und alles plattgetreten ist .
Um Roermond ist jetzt um die Zeit aber nicht besonnders viel los , im Sommer sieht das allerdings anders aus.
Aber wie das so ist muss man sich seine "guten Stellen " leider selber suchen.
Und dazu muss man als Spinnangler eben Strecke machen.
Ansonsten sind Buhnen, Häfen und Brücken immer gute Plätze um den Raubfischen nachzustellen.
Wünsche viel Erfolg.
Gruß Udo


----------



## leche-fria (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo,

dank dir. 
Dann werde ich mal suchen 

Gruß


----------



## SmokaLot (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

sooo... jetzt gehts mal wieder los... mal gucken was sich da heute machen lässt!


----------



## Udo561 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich bin jetzt gleich auch unterwegs 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Thorsten M (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

mahlzeit zusammen ich denke udo du kannst mir am besten weiter helfen, kannst du mir mal sagen wir momentan der wasserstand der maas und der seen ist... also immer noch hochwasser oder hat es sich deutlich beruhigt??

mfg


----------



## Udo561 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
Wasserstand ist wieder auf normal , beziehungsweise wir haben sogar etwas Niedrigwasser.
Kannst du aber auch immer selber nachschauen.
http://live.actuelewaterdata.nl/waterstandNAP/waterstandNAP.html
Erst auf Zuid-Oost-Niederlande klicken und dann auf Well

Gruß Udo


----------



## Thorsten M (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

danke schön für die info!!


----------



## theundertaker (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Viel Erfolg denjenigen, die am Wochenende in Holland unterwegs sein werden!

Ich werde den zweiten Versuch dieses Jahres am Sonntag starten...mal schauen, ob sich nochmal ein netter Hecht verhaften lässt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Sepp G (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen, habe gestern bei super Wetter mit meinem Kumpel und Angelerboard Kollegen Janni0384 an einem Altarm der Maas die Friedfischsaison eröffnet. Für Anfang Februar echt erstaunlich.... Hier ein paar Eindrücke


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Sepp G schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, habe gestern bei super Wetter mit meinem Kumpel und Angelerboard Kollegen Janni0384 an einem Altarm der Maas die Friedfischsaison eröffnet. Für Anfang Februar echt erstaunlich.... Hier ein paar Eindrücke


 

Hallo Sepp
Schöne Fische und schöne Bilder.
Petri von mir


----------



## WallerKalle04 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

lohn sich das jiggen zur zeit an der maas vom ufer? petri schöne schleie!


----------



## wilhelm (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petri und herzlichen Glückwunsch euch beiden zu den schönen Fischen.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petri Udo.
Morgen siehst du unsere.


----------



## dc1981 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Servus, war heute mit theundertaker mal ne runde spinnen,
ausbeute nur ein hecht.


aber besser einer als keiner ;-)



gemessene größe 0,92 meter
gewicht ca 11-12kg

mein persönlicher rekord:vik:


achja bevor jemand mekkert 

er schwimmt wieder.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hatten heute ein kleines Bootstreffen in Roermond,war ein Wunderschöner Angeltag und Zander waren auch in Beißlaune.Die Barsche natürlich auch.


----------



## Udo561 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Torsten ,
erzähl mal bitte ein wenig mehr .
Wieviel Boote ?
Größere Zander dabei ?
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Torsten ich war auch mit 2 Kollegen zu fuß unterwegs. Wir hatten leider nur ein Hecht. Zander wollten aber wieder nicht beißen die sitzen bestimmt in den Löchern im See wart ihr dort vertikal angeln mit dem Boot?


----------



## Peter70 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo
wir waren mit 4 Booten in Roermond unterwegs.Thorsten hatte einen Zander von 70 cm. an der Angel. Das Wetter war prima aber die Zander stehen noch recht tief.
Guss Peter


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> @ Torsten ich war auch mit 2 Kollegen zu fuß unterwegs. Wir hatten leider nur ein Hecht. Zander wollten aber wieder nicht beißen die sitzen bestimmt in den Löchern im See wart ihr dort vertikal angeln mit dem Boot?


 Sie sitzen noch in den Löchern.Wir haben vertikal gefischt.


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



dc1981 schrieb:


> Servus, war heute mit theundertaker mal ne runde spinnen,
> ausbeute nur ein hecht.
> 
> 
> ...



hi ,

jetzt sag nicht das das an der nähe der schleuse bei wessem war?

mir ist dort nämlich einer in (geschätzt) dieser grösse wieder flöten gegangen  war zu knapp gehackt und hat sich beim drill knapp vorm landen ausgehangen ...


mfg


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Torsten ,
> erzähl mal bitte ein wenig mehr .
> Wieviel Boote ?
> Größere Zander dabei ?
> Gruß Udo


 Hallo Udo
Hatte alles auf der anderen Seite geschrieben,du weißt ja wo.Nur noch eins setze einen Drilling vor den Jig Haken,hatte zu viele Fehlbisse.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> Hatte alles auf der anderen Seite geschrieben,du weißt ja wo.Nur noch eins setze einen Drilling vor den Jig Haken,hatte zu viele Fehlbisse.


 

Deswegen im Winter immer nen Fireball und einen Stinger :vik:


----------



## theundertaker (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Zanderstar: War nicht dort, keine Sorge 

Der Hecht war aber auch knapp gehakt...da wir zu zweit waren, konnten wir den aber recht gut landen...auch wenn's ne geschätzte Ewigkeit gedauert hat...



Ich werd vielleicht kommendes We versuchen, mal den Meter zu knacken XD


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

dann ist ja gut 

weiss zufällig jemand ob man auch mit der Limburger Maas Seen Erlaubnis auch auf dem Boschmolenplaas fischen darf? ist es dort überhaupt erlaubt zu Angeln? hab da noch nie jemanden gesehen..


mfg


----------



## theundertaker (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich meine letztens in dem Büchlein gelesen zu haben, dass man dort angeln darf...hast du nicht die Erlaubnis für die Seen? Sonst lies doch einfach mal in dem kleinen weißen Buch nach...da steht das ja drin...ich habs nämlich grad nicht hier...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ich meine letztens in dem Büchlein gelesen zu haben, dass man dort angeln darf...hast du nicht die Erlaubnis für die Seen? Sonst lies doch einfach mal in dem kleinen weißen Buch nach...da steht das ja drin...ich habs nämlich grad nicht hier...
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas




Ja ich habs auch nicht hier meine Ausrüstung komplett mit Vispas etc. liegen im garten (24km weit weg ) lohnt nicht dahin zufahren


----------



## theundertaker (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Und bei mir sinds 68 km  Die Sachen sind im Keller von den Großeltern meiner Freundin XD


----------



## dc1981 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

schaut mal hier http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/maasplassen.htm#Bosmolenplas dort steht alles drinne.#6


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Waren heute draußen,so nach Feierabend angeln.
Zander weiterhin sehr gut.


----------



## theundertaker (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Daniel, der Klug*******r XDXD


----------



## koenig100 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Waren heute draußen,so nach Feierabend angeln.
> Zander weiterhin sehr gut.


 
*jepp, 2 schöne zander von 70cm und 2,5kg !! :m*
*gefangen im see, verrate aber nicht wo !!! *
*gr. many*


----------



## dc1981 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Daniel, der Klug*******r XDXD


 

ja ne is klar, nur weil ich wußte wo es steht (auch ohne in den keller zu gehen).

|krach:


----------



## Udo561 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *jepp, 2 schöne zander von 70cm und 2,5kg !! :m*
> *gefangen im see, verrate aber nicht wo !!! *
> *gr. many*



Hi Many,
Glückwunsch #6
Und , war lecker ? 
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Many,
> Glückwunsch #6
> Und , war lecker ?
> Gruß Udo



Denke schon, der wird doch in *spanischen Olivenöl *gebraten.* |rolleyes*


----------



## theundertaker (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Und nicht vergessen, die Gallenblase darf *nicht* kaputt gehen beim Ausnehmen 

Petri ^^


P.S.: Schick mir doch mal die Koordinaten per PN .


----------



## Udo561 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ich muss unbedingt diese Woche mein Boot wieder ins Wasser bekommen ,  die Karpfen wollen noch nicht so wie ich will und mit Hecht ist bald  vorbei.
Dann kann ich zumindest noch ein paar Zander jagen.
Gruß Udo
ps. ich mag keinen Fisch , ab und zu mal Räucherfisch , der ist lecker 
Trotzdem kann ich keinen Fisch töten , die tun mir zu leid


----------



## QWERTZ (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Trotzdem kann ich keinen Fisch töten , die tun mir zu leid




Gut das Du nur in Holland angelst, Udo. 
Genau wie ich auch... 

Wenn Du den obrigen Satz in Deutschland fallen lässt, 
kannst Du auf nen Bundesfischereischein lange warten.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich muss unbedingt diese Woche mein Boot wieder ins Wasser bekommen , die Karpfen wollen noch nicht so wie ich will und mit Hecht ist bald vorbei.
> Dann kann ich zumindest noch ein paar Zander jagen.
> Gruß Udo
> ...


 Hallo Udo
Ich bin auch dran mein Boot ist bald fertig.


----------



## Udo561 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> Ich bin auch dran mein Boot ist bald fertig.



Hi Torsten ,
hauptsache du schleppst den Kahn irgend wann im Sommer mal hier hin , Leukermeer Bootstreffen steht im Sommer dann an 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Torsten ,
> hauptsache du schleppst den Kahn irgend wann im Sommer mal hier hin , Leukermeer Bootstreffen steht im Sommer dann an
> Gruß Udo


 
Ich freue mich schon drauf,die letzten Treffen in diesem Jahr waren schon gut besucht und die Jungs sind alle super.
Denke mal das wir ne richtig gute Truppe werden.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## koenig100 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> Ich bin auch dran mein Boot ist bald fertig.


 
*wird auch langsam zeit torsten, ich will auch nochmal*
*"auf´s" wasser....!!!  wenn udo sein boot bis dahin*
*fertig hat, könnten wir ja vorher nen abstecher zum*
*leukermeer machen, bevor du es im hafen andogst !! *
*gr. many*


----------



## koenig100 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Und nicht vergessen, die Gallenblase darf *nicht* kaputt gehen beim Ausnehmen
> 
> Petri ^^
> 
> P.S.: Schick mir doch mal die Koordinaten per PN .


 
*ich filitier den fisch ja auch ohne auszunehmen *
*gefangen am vereinsgewässer an den asselter plaasen |wavey:*
*@ qwertz, und nur das spanische olivenöl bringt die gewisse note....!!! :q*
*gr. many*


----------



## theundertaker (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Der See war mir schon klar Many  Jetzt brauche ich noch die genauen Koordinaten, die Köderauswurfweite und die Uhrzeit 

Lass sie dir schmecken...fängt der mal eben Zander am hellichten Tag...neneneeeeee ^^


----------



## Udo561 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> * wenn udo sein boot bis dahin*
> *fertig hat, könnten wir ja vorher nen abstecher zum*
> *leukermeer machen, bevor du es im hafen andogst !! *
> *gr. many*



Hi,
muss nur was putzen , was Luft nachpumpen und gucken ob der Motor anspringt 
Gruß Udo
Ps. habe heute endlich meinen ersten karpfen gefangen :q


----------



## QWERTZ (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ps. habe heute endlich meinen ersten karpfen gefangen :q




lol ... der erste für heute, oder wie?


----------



## Udo561 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
ne echt jetzt , der erst Karpfen dieses Jahr.
Aber die Karpfensaison fängt ja normal erst Mitte März an 
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich dachte die Fiecher beißen bei Dir am Vereinsgewässer immer...

Na dann Petri zum ersten Karpfen 2011!! #6


----------



## Udo561 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Fiecher beißen bei Dir am Vereinsgewässer immer...
> 
> Na dann Petri zum ersten Karpfen 2011!! #6



Hi,
da gibt es einige hier im Forum die das glauben :q
Auch bei uns am Vereinsgewässer muss man die karpfen erst mal an den Haken bekommen.
ich kenne da Angler die sitzen zur bessten Zeit im Frühjahr tagelang an und fangen nicht einen einzigen Karpfen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Na bei Deinen Fangmeldungen musst Du dich darüber nicht wundern. 

Die Jungs die dort Tage lang auf einen Biss warten, machen aber etwas grundsätzlich falsch, oder?
Da könntest Du ja auch mal den einen oder andreen Tipp geben! 

Ne das ist allex nix für mich. Da renn ich doch lieber aktiv am Ufer rum und mache Strecke mit der Spinnrute, als mich dort in den Liegestuhl zu knallen.... #6


----------



## Udo561 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Ne das ist allex nix für mich. Da renn ich doch lieber aktiv am Ufer rum und mache Strecke mit der Spinnrute, als mich dort in den Liegestuhl zu knallen.... #6



Als ich noch jünger war hat mir das auch gefallen , heute liege ich lieber im Liegestuhl 
So mit lecker Frühstück am Wasser , mit den anderen Jungs was quatschen und dann ganz entspannt auf einen Biss warten :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Boiliewerfer (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Du kannst ja auch Strecke machen auf Karpfen 

Im Sommer ´Stalken ´ einige auf Karpfen. Es ist aber eher eine Art von Pirschen, ans Ufer schleichen und und Karpfen auf sicht angeln, wird in den NL gerne praktiziert .

Beim Ansitz ist es eher das Fallenstellen. Es klingt nach ödem rumhocken aber ich wunder mich immer wieder was man alles zu tun hat  
Einfach irgendwo aufbauen, Futter ins Wasser schmeissen und warten ist es ja nicht.

Es ist das Beobachten und Kennenlernen eines Gewässers.Das anlegen von aktiven Futterplätzen und vor allem die Geduld das gerade, - deine- Falle angenommen wird.

Ich ging damals aus Schonzeitlangeweile mal Karpfenangeln und war genauso skeptisch anfangs...
Wenn du aber siehst wie viel Mühe sich einige machen und bis ins kleinste Detail ihre Montage abstimmen, um an die grossen zu kommen,alle Achtung.

Jetzt liebe ich es und kann nichtmehr davon weg..:l


#h


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



dc1981 schrieb:


> schaut mal hier http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/maasplassen.htm#Bosmolenplas dort steht alles drinne.#6




Danke !  war do schonmal jemand vertikal fischen? ist es dort tief?


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Boiliewerfer schrieb:


> Du kannst ja auch Strecke machen auf Karpfen
> 
> Im Sommer ´Stalken ´ einige auf Karpfen. Es ist aber eher eine Art von Pirschen, ans Ufer schleichen und und Karpfen auf sicht angeln, wird in den NL gerne praktiziert .
> 
> ...




hi, worauf gehen Karpfen den an besten um diese jahreszeit? hab auch noch irgendwo ne grundrute rumfliegen würd das auch mal gern ausprobieren auf karpfen zu fischen gerade um april-mai rum 

mfg


----------



## Boiliewerfer (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> auf Boilies mit Boiliegeschmack , Mais und Pellets .
> Viel Erfolg und das Anfüttern nicht vergessen sonst ist das in der Maas und deren Seen aussichtslos.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=209154
> Gruß Udo




...jo genau und wahrscheinlich ne Menge davon, wenn du es direkt in der Maas versuchst..   Kleinere Seen solltest Du zuerst testen...

Wenn du mal irgendwo welche an der Oberfläche fangen willst,gerade zum Sommer hin, versuch es einfach mit Brot .
Nur obacht mit den Enten ...erst Füttern,dann Angeln...

tight lines


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke für die tipps

werd ich aufjedenfall mal versuchen 

mfg


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> um in der Maas oder deren Seen gezielt auf Karpfen zu angeln kannste dir aber noch 2 Monate Zeit lassen.
> Das Wasser ist einfach noch zu kalt.
> Kleinere Gewässer wärmen sich da früher auf , in unserem Vereinsgewässer sind die karpfen 4-6 Wochen früher dran als die Maaskarpfen.
> ...




Ja wenn dann starte ich sowieso erst im april. da ich aufm campingplatz noch viel zutuhen habe.

Danke Udo


----------



## SaIz (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi zusammen,

hab in letzter Zeit mich mit dem Raubfischangeln beschäftigt. Und würde das auch so schnell es geht mal ausprobieren. Nun hab ich auch eine frage, darf man auch wenn die Fischart noch in der Schonphase ist auch beangeln? (Selbstverständlich auch wieder schwimmen lassen. Wenn man den Erfolgreich war.)


----------



## Wohlstandskind (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

NEIN...wofür gibts denn sonst die Schonzeit#q
Aber hast ja noch ein paar Tage:vik:


----------



## Boiliewerfer (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wo liegt denn bei dir der Sinn einer Schonzeit?

Ich habe auch schon 2 Hechte liebe machen sehen, als die Schonzeit gerade vorbei war und bin dann stolz wie Oskar nach Hause gefahren, weil ich sowas sehen durfte....

meinen Wobbler dann dahinzupfeffern, hätte mir das Herz gebrochen 

Achte auf die Umstände und nicht auf Daten 

tight lines


----------



## theundertaker (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Versuch das ruhig mal...in der Schonzeit ist die Polizei da besonders engagiert...nimm aber genug Geld mit, um die Strafe bezahlen zu können...

Natürlich darf man das nicht...ist echt ne merkwürdige Frage, wenn man sich ein wenig für das Angeln interessiert *Kopf kratz*

Beachte bitte, dass du die meisten Köder in der Schonzeit nicht verwenden darfst, ansonsten gibts Ärger.... --> daraus resultiert natürlich zwangsläufig auch das Problem für dich, dass du sowieso keine Raubfische fangen kannst....Zufallsfänge auf Made gibts zwar hin und wieder mal...sind aber ungewollt...

Lass die geschonten Fischchen einfach ne zeitlang Ruhe und danach kannst du wieder richtig durchstarten...und momentan darfst du ja noch die ganze Köderpalette ausschöpfen.


----------



## theundertaker (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Echt, dann darf man dich schlagen?? Cool....wann gehts los...n Versuch wärs doch mal wert  Aber nicht, dass du dann anzeigst XDXD


----------



## dc1981 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SaIz schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> hab in letzter Zeit mich mit dem Raubfischangeln beschäftigt. Und würde das auch so schnell es geht mal ausprobieren. Nun hab ich auch eine frage, darf man auch wenn die Fischart noch in der Schonphase ist auch beangeln? (Selbstverständlich auch wieder schwimmen lassen. Wenn man den Erfolgreich war.)


 

nur so als info nebenbei. http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/divers.htm#Bussgelder
wie gesagt wenn du es machst nimm ne dicke geldbörse mit oder wechselklamotten :q falls nicht genug geld da ist #q


----------



## goeddoek (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Keine Bange, Udo #h

Für den hat es sich hier endgültig ausgespammt  #h


----------



## QWERTZ (2. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Oh wie wahr ,
> kaum mal wieder ein Beitrag von dir und schon wieder völlig unpassend, aber ich hatte auch nichts anderes erwartet :q



#6


Wie läuft es denn zur Zeit so auf der Maas, Udo?
Reichen die Temperaturen um die Fische zu aktivieren
oder liegen diese noch faul am Grund?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (2. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ach so, wusste nicht das Du noch Bootlos bist. :q

Kannst ja mal berichten, nach den ersten Ausfahrten. 
Wetter sieht ja schön aus, dennoch ist es schexxx kalt.

Mich würde besonders interessieren wie aktiv die Barsche schon sind... 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## helgen (3. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

mich würde besonders interessieren wie aktiv die Barsche schon sind... 

Gruß
Marcel[/QUOTE]
 Hi Marcel Barsche haben wir bei den zweimal wo wir raus waren nicht gefangen aber schöne Snoekbarsche.#h


----------



## Sachellen (3. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi hi,

ich bin Anfänger und möchte aber auch mal in Belgien angeln.

Ich suche Plätze, wo es günstige und gute Kampingplätze oder Bungalows gibt. Natürlich am besten in der Nähe von Wasser ^^

Evt. mit ein paar Hechten 

Hat jemand für mich gute Empfehlungen oder Tipps?
Was beonderes was ich beachten muss? Werde zum ersten mal dort sein.

Danke


----------



## jogibaer1996 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin,
kleiner Tipp,
hier handelt es sich eigentlich ausschließlich um die niederländische Maas.
Nach Belgien fragst du besser in nem anderen Trööt. 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## SaIz (4. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Darf man in De Weerd (in Roermond) an der Maas da wo die Schleusse ist und da neben an ist ein Kanal oder sowas.. angeln?
Und am Kanaalweg-West, Beegden?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Was läuft denn zu Zeit an der Maas bei Roermond? Sind die Zander mitlerweile mal aus den Löchern in Stille bereiche gezogen?


----------



## giorgio2111 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

ich habe mir dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal den Vispass gekauft und wollte demnächst auch mal an die Maas. Jetzt erzählte mir heute jemand, dass ich an der Maas nicht gleichzeitig mit einer Spinn- und einer Grundrute angeln dürfte. Entweder nur eine Flug- oder eine Spinnangel, oder zwei Handangeln. Nun habe ich dazu aber leider keine Hinweise finden können. Weder in meinen Angelpapieren noch unter www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de. Ich meine schon öfters gelesen zu haben, dass einige sehr wohl mit einer Spinnangel gefischt haben, während sie gleichzeitig eine Rute auf Grund gelegt hatten. Aber so langsam bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher. Ist es jetzt an der Maas erlaubt oder nicht? Und wie sieht es mit den Maasseen aus?

Viele Grüße
Guido


----------



## giorgio2111 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Udo,

danke für Deine Info(s). Die Masplaasenvergunning habe ich bereits, auch wenn ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht genau weiß, an welchem See ich mein Glück am besten versuchen soll. Ich werde wohl die Kunstködersperrzeit im April und Mai dazu nutzen, mal in Ruhe ein paar geeignete Stellen zu erkunden, von denen man auch vom Ufer aus erfolgversprechend fischen kann.

Die Aussage mit dem nicht gleichzeitigen Spinn- und Grundangeln hatte mich echt ein wenig verunsichert. Also nochmals Dankeschön für Deine "Entwarnung".

Gruß Guido


----------



## giorgio2111 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo,

gute Idee, werde ich auf jeden Fall mal versuchen.

Gruß
Guido


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi udo

wollt mal fragen wie es aussieht mit Fisch?aktiv oder weniger? wolltest ja posten 


mfg


----------



## helgen (6. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Es Stimmt was Udo schreibt dies konnten wir gestern auch beobachten und das Wasser war in den Seen schon 6grad warm.
In der Maas sogar schon stellweise bis 7 grad.
Gefangen haben wir vier kleine Fischlein die es nich wert sind hier genauer zu beschreiben.|wavey:


----------



## SaIz (6. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Darf man das ganze Jahr die Maasseen beangeln?
Hab gerade überall im Netz gesucht aber gin i-wie nicht fündig geworden.
Weiß vielleicht einer von euch was mehr darüber?


----------



## SaIz (6. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Cool Super danke für die Antwort 
Jetzt steht der nächsten AngelTour nix mehr im wege


----------



## theundertaker (7. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich fahr demnächst mal wieder friedfischeln...was soll ich die Räuber jetzt stören...paar Maden in die Tasche und auf gehts


----------



## SaIz (9. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> außer vielleicht das sich der Hecht in Schonzeit befindet
> Viel Erfolg
> Gruß Udo




nee die las ich mal in Ruhe leichen
ich wollte eigentlich eine rute auf Friedfische und mit der anderen DS auf Barsch oder Zander.


----------



## theundertaker (9. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich bin vielleicht am Wochenende auch mal unterwegs und setze mich ne Runde gemütlich ans Wasser...mal schauen, ob mir danach ist...


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich fahr am Wochenende wieder mit dem Zug nach Wassenberg zu Freunden und dann gehts mal zum Feedern an die Maas, mal gucken ob was geht, denn Zander ist im mom schwer und jetzt will ich sie auch mal in Ruhe lassen ;-)


----------



## theundertaker (9. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dann mal viel Erfolg...ich schieb auch nen Ruhigen...so n paar Friedfischels sind ja auch mal nett...


----------



## QWERTZ (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Dann mal viel Erfolg...ich schieb auch nen Ruhigen...so n paar Friedfischels sind ja auch mal nett...




Laaangweeilliigg!!!! :q

Am Wochenende werden es bis zu 16 Grad, hab ich eben im Radio gehört. Vielleicht reicht das ja um die Barsche endlich zu aktivieren. #6

Was meint Ihr?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Boiliewerfer (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Laaangweeilliigg!!!! :q
> 
> Am Wochenende werden es bis zu 16 Grad, hab ich eben im Radio gehört. Vielleicht reicht das ja um die Barsche endlich zu aktivieren. #6
> 
> ...


 
Laaaangweilt mich meeehr 

Marcel dich schleppe ich mal mit zum ´Friedfischeln´ und dann sagst Du mir am Ende des Tages nochmals ob das Laaaangweilich ist 

Qwertz Qwertz Qwertz.....tststststst


----------



## QWERTZ (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das war ja auch nicht aufs Friedfischangeln im Allgemeinen bezogen. Hab auch schon einige schöne Karpfen fangen dürfen. Früher mit Opa ging es nur auf Karpfen! 

Aber mit der Feederrute und drei Maden am 12er Haken Brassen und Rotaugen fangen halte ich für Langweilig. 
Das kann man mal nach dem 01.04. machen. Aber solange der Barsch offen ist, stelle ich dem lieber nach. 

Die letzten Wochen waren die Jungs ja noch nicht sonderlich aktiv. Hoffentlich ändert sich das nun mit den steigenden Temperaturen! #6


----------



## theundertaker (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

*Zunge dem Marcel rausstreck*


----------



## inka99 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> ...
> Die letzten Wochen waren die Jungs ja noch nicht sonderlich aktiv. Hoffentlich ändert sich das nun mit den steigenden Temperaturen! #6



Tach auch!
Kann ich so nicht bestätigen.
Gerade in den letzten 10 Tagen hauen die Barsche auf die Köder als gebe kein Morgen. 
Schön in flachem Wasser (3-6m) mit der UL und kleinstWobblern oder schön mit der Fliege.
Gern nehmen sie auch größere Happen z.B. nen anständigen Wurm (Gummi) am DS.
Letztes WE waren es 24 Barsche zwischen ca.30cm und 48,5cm. Alles im Bereich Wanssum Hafen und an der Brücke (Königinenbrücke) an der Maas. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo man die Karten für das Leukermeer bekommt? Haben da an einer Einfahrt richtig gut Fisch gesehen, aber leider noch keine Karte. |wavey:


----------



## QWERTZ (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



inka99 schrieb:


> Tach auch!
> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen.
> Gerade in den letzten 10 Tagen hauen die Barsche auf die Köder als gebe kein Morgen.
> Schön in flachem Wasser (3-6m) mit der UL und kleinstWobblern oder schön mit der Fliege.
> ...




Das hört sich doch schon mal gut an! Auf so einen Post habe ich gewartet. :q Können die anderen das bestätigen? 
Dann weiß ja jetzt was ich am WE mache. Danke für die Info!

@Thomas: 
Ich komm dich auch mal besuchen wenn Du an der Maas sitzt und Maden badest.  |bla:

:m


----------



## Boiliewerfer (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



inka99 schrieb:


> Tach auch!
> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen.
> Gerade in den letzten 10 Tagen hauen die Barsche auf die Köder als gebe kein Morgen.
> Schön in flachem Wasser (3-6m) mit der UL und kleinstWobblern oder schön mit der Fliege.
> ...


 Karten für das LM ??  Bist du etwas ohne Vispas unterwegs ...|bigeyes

Wer warst du denn?  Ich muss dich ja kennen wenn du die letzten Tage da warst., bzw. wo hast Du geparkt als du im Wanssumer Hafen warst?

Vieleicht sieht man sich mal #g

waren ja einige da :/


----------



## inka99 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Tach auch!
@QWERTZ: Wähle den Köder nicht zu groß dann klappt das auch mit den Barschen. Im Hafen dran denken ab 1.1. Kunstköder verboten bis auf Fliege bis 2,5 cm :vik:
@Udo: Zu hunderten nicht, aber an der Brücke beim "Vorbecken" zum Leukermeer war ein größerer Schwarm ca. 20 Barsche in guter Größe anwesend.
Danke für den Tipp mit der Einfahrt, jedoch haben wir uns davon schon selbst ein Bild am WE gemacht. Zwar "nur" ein Hecht aber an der UL hat er ordentlich Radau gemacht. #6
Die Zander stehen ja wohl eher im Leukermeer wie uns ein Bekannter berichtet hat. Evtl. greifen wir da noch vor der Schonzeit mal an mit dem Boot. Hast du da noch ein paar Tipps?


----------



## inka99 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Boiliewerfer schrieb:


> Karten für das LM ??  Bist du etwas ohne Vispas unterwegs ...|bigeyes
> 
> Wer warst du denn?  Ich muss dich ja kennen wenn du die letzten Tage da warst., bzw. wo hast Du geparkt als du im Wanssumer Hafen warst?
> 
> ...



Nee nee Vispas immer dabei #6
Aber für das LM braucht es doch eine Zusatzkarte oder hab ich das falsch auf visplaner gelesen?
Wir ham irgendwo im Industriegebiet?? geparkt und dann ein Stück gelaufen. Muss meinen Kollegen fragen da er gefahren ist.
Wir waren die drei mit den Fliegenruten


----------



## inka99 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Wozu benötigt ein solcher Profi noch Tipps
> Ihr fangt ja auch mal eben 40 Zander im Leukermeer an einem Tag :q
> Wenn ihr wüsstet wie lächerlich ihr rüber kommt , damit kann man 10-14 Jährige Jungangler beeindrucken , aber niemanden dessen Hausgewässer das LM und die Maas ist



@Udo:
Deine Reaktion hat eher was von einem 10-14 jährigem.
Werde mich aber nicht weiter von jemandem wie dir provozieren lassen.

@all:
Jemand Infos zu der Karte LM?


----------



## QWERTZ (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



inka99 schrieb:


> @all:
> Jemand Infos zu der Karte LM?




Ja, der Udo kennt sich da bestens aus. :q

Da er aber wahrscheinlich nun nicht mehr anworten wird, schau mal hier nach:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=61191&highlight=karte+leukermeer

Hab den Trööt jetzt nicht gelesen, sollten aber Infos drin stehen.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Roy Digerhund (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wie sieht´s überhaupt mit der Verwendung von Senken aus? Ist das erlaubt?
Gruss ROY


----------



## QWERTZ (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ja klar ,
> hier ziehen die Barsche zu hunderten , ach was sage ich , zu tausenden die Maas runter .
> Die versammeln sich alle an der Königenbrücke und warten da auf die Angler
> Und an der Einfahrt zum LM stehen die Zander , auch zu hunderten , oft kommt man vor lauter Fischschwärmen kaum mit dem Boot vorran :q
> Gruß Udo




Hi Udo,

ich denke Du weißt das es mir nur darum ging, dass die Barsche wieder aktiv sind. Das sich bei Dir an der Einfahrt oder unter der Brücke keine Schwärme sammeln ist mir wohl bewusst. 
Zudem angel ich ja gar nicht bei euch in der Ecke.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Roy Digerhund (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke Udo. Deshalb frag ich ja. ;-)


----------



## QWERTZ (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Marcel ,
> war ja nicht gegen dich , bist doch nein netter kerl.
> Barsch ist da , auch in Schwärmen , aber es ist schwer die erst mal zu finden , zumindest wenn man kein Echolot zur Hand hat.



:q Danke, danke...

Das es Barsche in der Maas gibt ist mir bekannt. Auch das sie im Schwarm stehen bzw. unterwegs sind. Aber ich bin ja vom Ufer aus unterwegs und hab daher kein Echo zur Hand. 

Letztes Jahr hab ich um diese Zeit schon gut Barsch gefangen. 
Dieses Jahr leider noch nicht. Daher hatte ich das Gefühl das die Barsche noch faul am Boden und in den Löchern liegen. 
Aber wenn Ihr sagt die ziehen schon wieder gut durch die Maas und lassen sich auch schon in flacheren Gewässerabschnitten blicken, werde ich am WE nochmal losziehen.

Danke @all.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



inka99 schrieb:


> Tach auch!
> @QWERTZ: Wähle den Köder nicht zu groß dann klappt das auch mit den Barschen. Im Hafen dran denken ab 1.1. Kunstköder verboten bis auf Fliege bis 2,5 cm :vik:
> 
> In welchen Hafen sind Kunstköder ab den 01.01 verboten.|kopfkrat
> Ich muß hier was verpasst haben.


----------



## QWERTZ (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Er meinte sicher den 01.04.... #6


----------



## inka99 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nee nee richtig gelesen 1.1. t/m 30 Juni  Sperrzeit Kunstköder ausgenommen Fliege 
Bootfischen auch verboten.
Bezogen auf: Hafen Meerlo-Wassum |wavey:


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



inka99 schrieb:


> Nee nee richtig gelesen 1.1. t/m 30 Juni Sperrzeit Kunstköder ausgenommen Fliege
> Bootfischen auch verboten.
> Bezogen auf: Hafen Meerlo-Wassum |wavey:


 Nochmal meintest du vielleicht Wanssum.|kopfkrat


----------



## QWERTZ (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



inka99 schrieb:


> Nee nee richtig gelesen 1.1. t/m 30 Juni  Sperrzeit Kunstköder ausgenommen Fliege
> Bootfischen auch verboten.
> Bezogen auf: Hafen Meerlo-Wassum |wavey:




ahh, okay. Wusste ich nicht. Sorry...
Aber das ist eh ne Ecke zu weit weg für mich ...


----------



## inka99 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Nochmal meintest du vielleicht Wanssum.|kopfkrat



Ups jo das "N" vergessen zu kaufen.

Hafen Meerlo-Wanssum ist richtig.


----------



## Thorschten (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Freunde!
 Ich fahre am Samstag endlich mal wieder nach Roermond unx Wessem a. dieMaas. Wenn man hier so.liest, beissen unsere Freunde wieder echt gut. wie schaut es denn mit dem Zander aus? Sind die auch wieder aktiver? Noch n paar Vorschläge, welche Plätze man aufsuchen kann? Wie sieht das Wasser aus? Eher grell oder natur Farben?Momentan ruhig grössere Köder nehmen,oder? Danke für eure Antworten! Achja, Hecht ist schon in der Schonzeit, aber Zander und Barsch sind noch frei? 

Petri!


----------



## minus1 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ja klar ,
> hier ziehen die Barsche zu hunderten , ach was sage ich , zu tausenden die Maas runter .
> Die versammeln sich alle an der Königenbrücke und warten da auf die Angler
> Und an der Einfahrt zum LM stehen die Zander , auch zu hunderten , oft kommt man vor lauter Fischschwärmen kaum mit dem Boot vorran :q
> Gruß Udo


Hallo Udo,
womit sich bestätigt, dass Du ganz speziell bist und in Deiner eigenen Welt lebst.....:q


----------



## SaIz (12. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wann beißen Zander am besten und wann Barsche.
Welche größe und Farbe von den Gummisfischen soll ich wählen?


----------



## Thorschten (12. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo SaIz.
Deine Frage lässt sich leider nicht ganz soooo einfach beantworten. 
Die Farbe ist jedem mehr oder weniger selbst überlassen.
Dabei kommt es MEISTENS auf das Wasser selbst an. Ist es trüb und schmutzig, war bsp grad Hochwasser, kannst du eher grellere Farben probieren, Knall gelb usw. Wenn das Wasser klar ist mehr auf Natur Farben setzen. Jeder hat hier seine Lieblingsköder usw. Probier selbst ein wenig durch. Es ist immer gut sich den Beutefischen ein wenig anzupassen. Der Redhead ist eigentlich nie verkehrt. Kaulbarsch Immitationen sind immer gut. 
Bei der Größe würde ich Momentan noch auf die größeren Modelle setzen. Ruhig mal 12er oder größer. Da die Laichzeit mehr oder weniger schon angefangen hat kannst es auch mit kleineren Modellen versuchen. Ich werde heute eher die größeren ausprobieren. 
Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen

MfG 

Thorsten


----------



## SaIz (14. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ok. danke für deine Tipps werds mal versuchen 
Wollte jetzt mal an die Maas gehen. Ist denn da das wasser klar oder Trüb? Weis das einer?


----------



## Bassattack (14. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ist denn da das wasser klar oder Trüb? Weis das einer?[/QUOTE]


Das Spielt doch keine rolle ob das wasser klar  oder Trüb ist ,Saiz du fängst doch sowieso nichts:q:q

Ne Spass bei Seite .. 

das spielt ja keine rolle ob das wasser klar oder Trüb ist ,wenn es klar ist versuchste es mit naturgetreuen Ködern und wenn es Trüb ist mit auffäligen Ködern.



Lg Mario


----------



## theundertaker (14. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich war mal für 3,5 Stunden am Kanal feedern...da tat sich aber nix...

Hab schön das Futter zu Hause gemischt und mit Schnurclip immer schön an die gleiche Stelle gefeuert...tote Hose.

Naja...demnächst versuch ichs mal am stehenden Gewässer...


----------



## QWERTZ (14. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ich war mal für 3,5 Stunden am Kanal feedern...da tat sich aber nix...
> 
> Hab schön das Futter zu Hause gemischt und mit Schnurclip immer schön an die gleiche Stelle gefeuert...tote Hose.
> 
> Naja...demnächst versuch ichs mal am stehenden Gewässer...




Moin Thomas,

wo warst Du denn? Ich war mit Lukas unterwegs die Barsche ärgern. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## inka99 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Thorschten schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde!
> Ich fahre am Samstag endlich mal wieder nach Roermond unx Wessem a. dieMaas. ....



...wie war es denn?
Bei uns am WE etwas bescheidener als letztes WE.
Gefangen haben wir gut Barsch. Leider keine all zu großen. Alles zwischen so 25cm und 40 cm.
Ein größerer Hecht ca. 80cm ist kurz vor dem Ufer ausgestiegen.
An der Fliegenrute hat er ordentlich Radau gemacht. #6
.... und in nächster Zeit mal das Leukermeer und die Maas mit dem Boot austesten. Gibt da die ein oder andere Ecke, die wir mal mit der Fliege befischen wollen.
Wir ham ja Zeit weil Schonzeit 
|wavey:


----------



## QWERTZ (14. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



inka99 schrieb:


> ...wie war es denn?
> 
> Gefangen haben wir gut Barsch. Leider keine all zu großen. Alles zwischen so 25cm und 40 cm.
> 
> |wavey:




Servus,

dann habt Ihr aber gute Stellen gefunden wo sich die Barsche gerade aufhalten. Ich war am WE auch an Stellen wo man sonst sehr gut Barsch fängt und hatte nur Hechtkontakt. Nicht einmal die kleinen Barsche wollten was von unseren Ködern wissen. 

Und Barsch mit 40cm als nicht all zu groß bezeichnen ... hört sich an als wärst Du ziemlich verwöhnt. 
Ich hätte mich über ein paar Barsche in den dreißigern gestern sehr gefreut. 


Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (14. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War am Kanal kurz vor der Brücke...wo ich schon mal saß...war nix los...langweilige 3,5 stunden 

Habt ihr was gefangen @ Marcel?


----------



## QWERTZ (14. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas,

nur kleine Hechte die auf unsere Barschköder aus waren. #q
Die wollten wir ja eigentlich schön in Ruhe lassen...

Und das an der Schleuse und an anderen Stellen wo wir sonst nur Barsch gefangen haben. 

Warum hast Du nix gesagt? Dann wären wir mal bei Dir vorbei gekommen. Waren ja nur ein paar Minuten von Dir entfernt...

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (14. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Och...war ja nicht lang da...ihr wollt ja auch angeln und nicht nur Besuche abstatten  Nächstes Mal wieder...vielleicht fahr ich am We nochmal  Will endlich mal wieder nen Weißfisch sehen...^^


----------



## QWERTZ (14. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich denke der Kanal an sich ist da keine gute Adresse im Moment. Probier es doch mal direkt hinter der Schleuse wo die Schiffe anlegen. Könnte besser laufen.. |bla:

Alles in allem ist es einfach noch zu kalt glaube ich, in ein paar Wochen sieht das wieder ganz anders aus. #6

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## SaIz (15. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei mir am Maasabschnitt ist das Wasser zur Zeit sehr klar.
> Gut oder schlecht für dich ? |supergri
> Gruß Udo



Hmm...
das werden wir heute herausfinden wenn ich heut da bin  |supergri
Hoffe werd da was fangen können.


----------



## koenig100 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Und Barsch mit 40cm als nicht all zu groß bezeichnen ... hört sich an als wärst Du ziemlich verwöhnt.
> Ich hätte mich über ein paar Barsche in den dreißigern gestern sehr gefreut.
> ...



*hey marcel,
laß dich nicht bluffen mit solchen aussagen !!! 
weißte, in letzter zeit wurde ja auch der ein oder andere user wegen "sehr freundlichen" beiträgen gesperrt. sie meinen ja dann schlau zu sein und sich mit nem neuen nick wieder anzumelden. aber weil sie ja so "schlau" sind, kann man an deren "schreibweise" sofort erkennen um wen es sich handelt. vor allem, wenn man dann liest, wie versucht wird uns "udo" zu ärgern, wenns ums leukermeer geht !!! :q
ps.: barsche werden z.zt. gezogen marcel, aber sehr vereinzelt und nicht gerade sehr große. die richtige zeit für auf barsch beginnt eh erst so richtig nach der schonzeit, dann haste ja auch ne wärmere wassertemeratur !!!

gr. many*


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Also ich habe das Gefühl rund um RM geht garnichts werder raubfisch noch Feedern, wobei ich sagen muss ich habe z.Z nur die Möglichkeit vom ufer aus zu angeln weis ja nicht wie es mit raubfisch auf den seen aussieht.......


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ist eben Laichzeit , Hecht und Barsch sind schon fleißig dabei und selbst Zander habe ich schon dabei beobachtet wie sie ihre Laichgrube "freischaufeln" .




Sowas will ich auch mal sehen


----------



## koenig100 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Many , biste zurück oder immer noch in Spanien ???
> 
> Gruß Udo



*ne, schon wieder auf dem weg nach spain !! |rolleyes
aber diesmal habe ich meine goodfather bei mir, incl. dropshotsystem !!! 

gr. many*


----------



## QWERTZ (16. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *hey marcel,
> laß dich nicht bluffen mit solchen aussagen !!!
> weißte, in letzter zeit wurde ja auch der ein oder andere user wegen "sehr freundlichen" beiträgen gesperrt. sie meinen ja dann schlau zu sein und sich mit nem neuen nick wieder anzumelden. aber weil sie ja so "schlau" sind, kann man an deren "schreibweise" sofort erkennen um wen es sich handelt. vor allem, wenn man dann liest, wie versucht wird uns "udo" zu ärgern, wenns ums leukermeer geht !!! :q
> ps.: barsche werden z.zt. gezogen marcel, aber sehr vereinzelt und nicht gerade sehr große. die richtige zeit für auf barsch beginnt eh erst so richtig nach der schonzeit, dann haste ja auch ne wärmere wassertemeratur !!!
> ...




Hi Many,

danke für den Tipp, habe ich gar nicht drauf geachtet. #6

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (16. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Also ich habe das Gefühl rund um RM geht garnichts werder raubfisch noch Feedern, wobei ich sagen muss ich habe z.Z nur die Möglichkeit vom ufer aus zu angeln weis ja nicht wie es mit raubfisch auf den seen aussieht.......




Dann bin ich ja nicht der Einzige dem es im Moment so ergeht.  Auf Friedfisch hab ich zwar noch nicht probiert, allerdings hat Thomas ja bei seinem Ansitz auch nix gefangen. 

Schade, dann heißt es jetzt wohl die Schonzeit abwarten.
Die schlimmste Zeit des Jahres... :q

Naja, uns wird schon was einfallen was erlaubt ist und mit unserem Hobby zu tun hat. #6

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> habe ich mir früher auch nicht leisten können , aber heute verbringe ich jeden Tag am Wasser.
> Wenn ich nicht am angeln bin dann beobachte ich einfach nur mein Gewässer
> Gruß Udo




ich glaub dafür bin ich zu selten am wasser, wie hechte barsche oder gar zander jagen konnte ich schon beobachten aber gruben schaufeln und zu laichen werd ich glaub ich nie sehen


----------



## Boiliewerfer (16. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mich hat die Schonzeit damals total verändert 

Wollte nur aus Frust mal nen Wurm baden gehen, da die RF gerade ihre liebesphase hatten 
Also ohne Kenntniss zum See gefahren und einfach mal geschaut was so Karpfenangler machen....|bigeyes|bigeyes

Das war der Augenblick an dem ich mir vorkam als hätte ich grüne Antennen auf dem Kopf..nur carpcracks da und wenn die jemanden sehen mit Raubfischtackle gucken die immer so seltsam :q

Dann haben wir mit mit Durchlaufmontage einfach mal nen Köder versenkt....wenige Zeit später ging für meinen Schwager am leichten Gerät die Luzi los..Mit seinem Feedergerät hat er direkt nen 28Pfund am Haken und der schwomm erstmal dahin wo er wollte...quer durch den See:q
Druck machen mit dem Gerät war nicht möglich und wir waren echt Glücklich als der 1. Karpfenspezi uns seinen Kescher anbot ( deswegen haben die so Monsterkescher , dachte ich damals ).
Das hat irgendwie alles verändert und nun bin ich süchtig nach dem Kram.

Seitdem ich den Karpfen nachstelle, hat sich mein bewusstsein gegenüber Gewässern deutlich gebessert.Man hat einfach mehr Zeit die Natur zu geniessen..es ist einfach was ganz anderes...
Jede Angelmethode hat ihren Reiz aber Karpfenangeln und Raubfischangeln werden mich mein ganzes Leben begleiten #6
Man kann das auchnoch so wunderbar kombinieren...

Ich muss aufhören..will schon wieder los, bye#h


----------



## QWERTZ (16. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

He he, ja so hat jede Methode Ihren Reiz.
Karpfen sind tolle Fische, machen gut Druck an der Rute und hübsch sind se auch noch. #6

Ich persönlich mag das Ansitzen einfach nicht mehr so gerne. Daher habe ich mich so aufs Raubfischangeln eingeschossen. Man ist flexibler und kann so mehrere Stellen oder gar Gewässer in kurzer Zeit abklappern. Und auch mal nur für ne Stunde los. 

Zudem bietet gerade das fischen mit Kunstködern einen zusätzlichen Reiz. Den schlauen Räuber von nem Plastikköder überzeugen ist schon sehr spannend. Zudem kommen die Bisse oft knallhart und nicht selten direkt vor den Füßen des Anglers. Ganz zu schweigen von attacken an der Oberfläche. :q

Jetzt muss ich aber auch aufhören. Werde auch schon ganz kribbelig... :q

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (16. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich fahr vielleicht am We mal in den Forellenpuff  Da hab ich wenigstens mal wieder Fisch...und so ne Lachsforelle kann ja auch ganz nett sein...hab nämlich keine mehr im Gefrierschrank XD

Kommt jemand mit? =))


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ich fahr vielleicht am We mal in den Forellenpuff  Da hab ich wenigstens mal wieder Fisch...und so ne Lachsforelle kann ja auch ganz nett sein...hab nämlich keine mehr im Gefrierschrank XD
> 
> Kommt jemand mit? =))




haha dann kauf dir eine lachsforelle direkt ausm kühlfach spart zeit und spritkosten  ich wäre eher für gufi baden vom schlauchi aus , letztes mal vor der schonzeit.

mfg


----------



## theundertaker (17. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ok....dann halt GuFi baden....wann, wo und vor allem warum? 

Mein Geld im FoPu krieg ich eigentlich immer raus...die Benzinkosten wiegts natürlich eher weniger mit auf...aber das zähle ich nicht, da ich ja sowieso zum Angeln fahren würde 

Viele Grüße
(Sa)Thomas(o) ^^


----------



## Janni0384 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin moin,
wieso angelt Ihr denn nicht auf Friedfisch???
Bin auch kein Friedfischangler aber für die Schonzeit machts doch schon richtig Laune.
Udo hat doch schon oft genug erklärt wie´s geht.
Flache Stellen suchen die sich schnell erwärmen, gut Futter rein und ab geht´s!
Hatte gestern wieder in ca. 4Std. 20 Brassen und 1 Schleie.
Hat echt Spaß gemacht.
Letzte Woche Mittwoch auch 14 Brassen und 1 Schleie.

Gruß Jan


----------



## QWERTZ (17. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bevor ich gezielt auf Brassen fische, bleibe ich lieber zu Hause. 

Ist mal gar nicht mein Ding... |supergri


----------



## Janni0384 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Kann ich verstehen!
Hab ich früher auch gesagt, aber so´n schöner Ü60 Brassen macht am feinen Gerät auch Spaß.
Besser als Forellenpuff 



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Bevor ich gezielt auf Brassen fische, bleibe ich lieber zu Hause.
> 
> Ist mal gar nicht mein Ding... |supergri


----------



## QWERTZ (17. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Forellenpuff geht ebenfalls gar nicht! 

Hab früher viel auf Brassen und Rotaugen geangelt, mit Feeder- und auch Matchrute. Aber davon bin ich ab...


----------



## Criss81 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Leutz,

nur mal ne Frage zwischendurch. Hat jemand noch zufällig Kontakt zum Micha? 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## QWERTZ (17. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Hey Leutz,
> 
> nur mal ne Frage zwischendurch. Hat jemand noch zufällig Kontakt zum Micha?
> 
> ...




Servus!

Also ich seit dem großen Knall nicht mehr... 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (17. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Janni0384 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> wieso angelt Ihr denn nicht auf Friedfisch???
> Bin auch kein Friedfischangler aber für die Schonzeit machts doch schon richtig Laune.
> Udo hat doch schon oft genug erklärt wie´s geht.
> ...



Habs zweimal 3-4 Stunden probiert....da tat sich garnix....kenne anscheinend nur Schrottstellen :vik:

Wat solls...


----------



## Criss81 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@marcel: von dem großen Knall hab ich ja nur die Anfänge mitbekommen, leider nicht den Rest. Oder vielleicht besser so. Gut gehört jetzt nicht hier hin, aber wenn jemand noch Kontakt zu Micha1581 hat oder weiß ob er sich in einem anderen Forum rumtreibt kann sich ja gerne mal per PN melden.

Grüße


----------



## QWERTZ (17. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Criss81 schrieb:


> @marcel: von dem großen Knall hab ich ja nur die Anfänge mitbekommen, leider nicht den Rest. Oder vielleicht besser so. Gut gehört jetzt nicht hier hin, aber wenn jemand noch Kontakt zu Micha1581 hat oder weiß ob er sich in einem anderen Forum rumtreibt kann sich ja gerne mal per PN melden.
> 
> Grüße




Ich hab das auch nur am Rande mitbekommen, villeicht auch gut so. Denke aber ich weiß wo Du es probieren könntest. PN..


----------



## Benno86 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ach kommt Thomas haben doch jetzt nch ein paar Stellen lokalisiert wo´s vielleciht klappt 
Erstmal probieren und wenn nicht egal^^


----------



## jogibaer1996 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin,
Chris, hast auch von mir ne PN 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## theundertaker (17. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Benno86 schrieb:


> Ach kommt Thomas haben doch jetzt nch ein paar Stellen lokalisiert wo´s vielleciht klappt
> Erstmal probieren und wenn nicht egal^^



Alles kackäääääää #d

Wo fängt man denn momentan Friedfische? Ich brauche keine ungefähre Umgebung.....nur die genauen Stellen :q:q:q

Keinen Bock, ein drittes Mal ohne Biss zu fahren...dann doch lieber FoPu...muss erstmal wieder nen Fisch sehen |rolleyes


----------



## jogibaer1996 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

lool, hör ich da etwa verzweiflung??
:q

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## theundertaker (17. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> lool, hör ich da etwa verzweiflung??
> :q
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi



Verzweiflung in purer Form...es ist zum *man, wo ist schon wieder der Kotzsmiley hin*   :q:q

War zweimal feedern mit super Futter und allem TamTam und nix war...kein einziger Biss...#q


----------



## jogibaer1996 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

naja, was willste machen...
spätestens im Sommer läufts wieder :q


----------



## theundertaker (17. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hahaaaaaa  Und wo fangen die alle ihre Brassen und Schleien  Auch am Wasser oder ....ich will die noch nicht mal mitnehmen...einfach nur mal wieder nen fisch fangen und zurück damit...naja...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wenn ich so depressiv bin, wie du jetzt, fahr ich kurz zum Vereinssee, fang da meine 20 Karpfen (naja, Kärpfchen von 15-75 cm :q, dafür dann auch die 201 Stk in 2 Stunden) und evtl. auch mal ein paar Rotaugen und dann gehts mir wieder gut 
Aber da muss schon was passieren, eh ich so drauf bin :q
Karpfenangeln mit der Fliegenrute ist geil... da macht so'n 15 Pfünder schon richtig Spaß...

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## theundertaker (17. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

pffffffffff...........schön für dich.........|gr:


----------



## jogibaer1996 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hehe
kann ich doch nix für, wenn die anderen ausm Verein entweder zu doof oder zu faul sind, da zu Angeln bzw. zu fangen  :q
Da bleibt halt mehr für mich. Ist aber auch nurn kleiner Tümpel da 
Außerdem hab ich da schööön meine Ruhe.

Aber ich hör jetzt auch auf, sonst krieg ich nachher aufn Deckel wegen OT... 

Grüße


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hmmmmmm sonntag soll das wetter ja passen... soll ich oder soll ich nicht? Brassen Angeln haha die sind so übertrieben schleimig und stinken.. da bade ich lieber den ganzen Tag mein Gufi auch wenn ich nix fange ...


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Hey Leutz,
> 
> nur mal ne Frage zwischendurch. Hat jemand noch zufällig Kontakt zum Micha?
> 
> ...


 Ich habe Kontakt


----------



## theundertaker (18. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Zanderstar...können uns auch treffen  Wollte Sonntag wie schon erwähnt auf Rotaugen, Brassen etc. angeln oder halt im FoPu...

(Kann nur noch heute ins Netz gucken.)

Gruß
Nase


----------



## Janni0384 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin,
wo angelst du denn?Direkt an der Maas?
In welcher Ecke?Gibt es dort keine Seitenarme die schön natürlich sind, wo die Fische ablaichen können?




theundertaker schrieb:


> hahaaaaaa  Und wo fangen die alle ihre Brassen und Schleien  Auch am Wasser oder ....ich will die noch nicht mal mitnehmen...einfach nur mal wieder nen fisch fangen und zurück damit...naja...


----------



## theundertaker (18. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja doch...hab schon ne Idee....zieh aber jetzt doch mit nem Kollegen mit Kunstködern los....rücken wir nochmal dem Zander oder Barsch auf die Schuppen....vielleicht haben die ja kurz vor der Schonzeit nochmal Lust auf n Fotoshooting


----------



## Sachellen (20. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,

vielleicht kann mir der eine oder andere Helfen.

War seid langem nicht mehr angeln und wollte mal wieder anfange. Dachte ich probiere es mal an der Maas.

Ich möchte so gegen April fahren. Sind in dem Monat viele Fische gesperrt?

Karpfen, Brassen Raubfisch wäre auch ok 

- Kennt jemand Ferienhäuser oder einen Campingplatzt?
- Wie sieht bei Venlo aus?
- Bekomme ich den Pass auch in Aachen?
- Am besten wären Plätze die gut aus Aachen zu erreichen sind.

Danke euch im Voraus


----------



## theundertaker (20. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War heute mit QWERTZ in Holland zum Spinnfischen...

ich gebs auf....*Tonne auf, Angelsachen rein, Tonne zu*

>>> Fazit:

0 Anfasser
0 Fische gesehen
0 Fische an der Angel gehabt
1 Illex-Wobbler versenkt
----------------------------------------
= Geld im Wasser, Holland fischleer

Gruß
Thomas

P.S.: Falls jemand noch Tipps für mich hat, wo ich noch n Versuch starten könnte...ich werde jeden Tipp beherzigen .


----------



## Boiliewerfer (20. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> War heute mit QWERTZ in Holland zum Spinnfischen...
> 
> ich gebs auf....*Tonne auf, Angelsachen rein, Tonne zu*
> 
> ...


 
Ja pack dein Karpfentackle ein, dein Zelt und dann gehste mit mir Fischen :q....qwertz kann direkt mitkommen ...dann suchen wir mal groote Karpers #6


----------



## SmokaLot (21. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

war gestern auch mal mit einen kolegen unterwegs es vom ufer aus es versuchen und haben auch erfolg gehabt einen zander ( 66 cm der erste meines kolegens)



und noch 2 hechte die wir nicht nachgemessen haben weil heute alle unsere fische auch sichtbar mammis waren


----------



## theundertaker (21. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jaja...stochert nur in der Wunde rum XD

@Boiliewerfer: Mein Karpfentackle??  Ich hab vielleicht Krapfentackle, aber das wars dann leider schon XD

N Karpfen wäre schon mal cool....aber wenns mit den anderen Fischis schon nicht klappt, dann will der Carpi erst Recht nicht zu mir


----------



## SmokaLot (21. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

sorry sind dieses jahr zum erstenmal was erfolgreicher gewesen. das ganze jahr haben wir sonst nur einen hecht und einer der noch einer werden wollte gefangen


----------



## QWERTZ (21. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin Zusammen,

auf die Karpfentour komme ich gerne in der Schonzeit nochmal zurück @Boiliwerfer.  Jedoch sieht das bei mir ähnlich aus wie beim Thomas, Karpfentackle ist ziemlich mau. Was ich noch habe ist uralt. |rolleyes Mal sehen...

War aber auch echt wieder bescheiden gestern. @SmokaLot, wo warst Du denn unterwegs wenn ich Frgen darf? Direkt an der Maas? Roermond?

Bis später mal..

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (21. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> macht euch wegen dem Gerät mal keine Gedanken , ich habe Anfangs mit meinen Spinnruten auf Karpfen geangelt und das sehr erfolgreich
> Da funktioniert auch jede beliebige andere Rute , alles mit einem Wurfgewicht von 50 - 150 Gramm.
> Gruß Udo




Hi Udo,

in dem Wg Bereich hab ich nur Jerkruten die max. 190m lang sind. Ich denke das ist nicht zu empfehlen... :m

Aber die alten Teleruten werden es wohl noch tun, ne 4000er Shimano drauf, wenn nicht all zu weit geworfden werden muss sollte das ja reichen. Und ab gehts... #6 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (21. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das hört sich gut an! Wird bestimmt ne lustige Runde... 
Dann mal Petri und viel Spaß am Wasser. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Boiliewerfer (21. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> ...Aber die alten Teleruten werden es wohl noch tun, ne 4000er Shimano drauf, wenn nicht all zu weit geworfden werden muss sollte das ja reichen. Und ab gehts... #6
> 
> Gruß
> Marcel


 

so siehts aus, Freilauf braucht man nicht zwingend geht auch anders..

Für eine gemeinsame Session haben wir auch genug Kleinkram da..ich mach dann auch specialqwertz Boilies als Gastgeschenk 

Wir sind eh dauernd irgendwo am Wasser also einfach bescheid schreiben #h

Grüßle


----------



## QWERTZ (21. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Boiliewerfer schrieb:


> ich mach dann auch specialqwertz Boilies als Gastgeschenk
> 
> Grüßle




Oh, hoffentlich muss ich die Dinger vorher nicht probieren.. :m

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (21. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Da simma dabei, dat is prima  Wann gehts los XD


----------



## QWERTZ (21. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Da simma dabei, dat is prima  Wann gehts los XD




Wenn Du wieder anfängst zu singen, bleibst Du zu Hause!! 

Gruß
Marcel

:q


----------



## theundertaker (21. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Muahahahahaaaaaaaa.....*Schatzii schenk mir ein Foto......*singt**


----------



## QWERTZ (21. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Also ein Schneidertag ist ja schon nicht schön, 
aber mit nem singenden @TheUndertaker ist der Tag dann komplett gelaufen! :q


----------



## dc1981 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Also ein Schneidertag ist ja schon nicht schön,
> aber mit nem singenden @TheUndertaker ist der Tag dann komplett gelaufen! :q


 

ich fühle mit dir, ich kann dir davon auch ein liedchen singen ;-)

wo besteht den eine größere chance mal nen karpfen zu erwischen.


----------



## theundertaker (21. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nu geh doch nicht so hart ins Gericht...wenigstens hab ich noch n bisschen Spaß gehabt  Wenn schon nix beißt =))))


----------



## Boiliewerfer (22. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Oh, hoffentlich muss ich die Dinger vorher nicht probieren.. :m
> 
> Gruß
> Marcel


 
Mal sehen evtl entscheidest du dich ja selbst um.

Manche Murmeln würdest du sofort mampfen, wenn du nicht wüsstest was es ist :q 

Stell mal ne Pappschale mit Kokusnussboilies an eine Diskothekenkasse o.ä. und du wirst dich wundern, wie gut manche Sorten gehen 

Spaß beiseite, bleib am Ball und komm mal vorbei wenn das Wasser endlich wärmer ist. Dann kommt der andere Marcel bestimmt auch direkt 

wird Spaßig...


----------



## theundertaker (22. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*Krapfen forever*

(oder wie hießen die Fische gleich... |kopfkrat)



:vik::vik::vik:


>>> der singende Nervenbold alias TheUndertaker möchte auch mit  #h#h#h Mir reicht auch n 35er Karpfen :q Die Hautseite ist doch, dass man mal einen gefangen hat #6


P.S.: jaja Hautseite oder Hauptsache oder sowas...:q:q:q Denke schon wieder an gut gebratenen Fisch...:m


----------



## QWERTZ (22. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Du bist schon ein klein bißchen irre, Thomas. :m

@Boiliwerfer:
Ich hab mir früher auch selbst Boilies gekocht und ich weiß was alles drin sein kann. Damals gab es die Kugeln noch nicht in so vielen Sorten zu kaufen. 

Voll die Sauerei, aber Hauptsache die Karpfen mögen sie. #6
Ich hab mit meinen gefangen und nicht gerade schlecht...


Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (22. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Du bist schon ein klein bißchen irre, Thomas. :m



Aber wirklich nur ein kleeeeeeeeeeein bisschen :vik:


----------



## theundertaker (22. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Du wirst es kaum glauben.....ich meine >>> cm <<<


----------



## theundertaker (22. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

OK....wann gehts los  XD


----------



## köfi01 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Sagt mal bescheid ,ich bin auch dabei !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## theundertaker (22. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Juhuuu...das wird ja ne geile Session  Udo, mach dich auf was gefasst...und Boilieschleuderer (oder wie das nochmal war) auch


----------



## theundertaker (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Joa....ich verlass mich einfach mal auf die erfahrenen Angler...also dich =) Wenn du sagst, dass man mal nen Karpfen drillen kommen kann, dann düsen wir zu dir 

Hast du die genannten Fische an deinem Vereinsgewässer gefangen oder da, wo wir demnächst zusammen mal ne Runde starten können?

Ich hab ne Feederrute, ne schwere Spinne, Winkelpicker, Spinnruten...denke mal, dass auf Karpfen die ersten zwei Ruten Sinn machen oder? Mit der schweren Spinne kann ich wahrscheinlich n gesunkenes Schiff an Land ziehen...so kommt mir das Teil zumindest vor XDXD


----------



## QWERTZ (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin Zusammen,

ist denn da genug Platz an dem Vereinsgewässer, Udo? 
Das werden ja immer mehr Leute... |bigeyes

Aber wird bestimmt lustig...

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Alles klar, dann Petri und genieß die Sonne! #6

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das mit dem Fische zurücksetzen stört nicht....wir wollen dir ja nicht die Fische wegfangen =)) Einmal nen Karpfen drillen wäre schon lustig....ich finde, wenn du uns schon die guten Stellen zeigst, dann sollte man diese jetzt nicht ausplündern...sehe ich zumindest so...

Ich freue mich auch eher wieder aufs nette Beisammensitzen und rumlabern...hat ja auch was....und wenn dann noch die Fische mitspielen, dann wirds wohl ein Tag, den wir wiederholen müssen =)


----------



## inka99 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> ....ich finde, wenn du uns schon die guten Stellen zeigst, dann sollte man diese *jetzt* nicht ausplündern...sehe ich zumindest so...
> müssen


 
Richtig die Stellen werden hinterher geplündert. |rolleyes

Aber was hat das noch mit Angeln zu tun ausser nen Köder in eine mit fisch gefüllte Badewann zu halten? #c

Ich sag nur 25 Barsche größte 48cm in 4 Stunden am Leukermeer diese Wochenende. Bei der Brücke über die Maas war es auch wieder gut. Sogar ein kleiner Rapfen wollte an die Fliegenrute.

Braun/grüner Streamer war der Bringer. :vik:


----------



## QWERTZ (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



inka99 schrieb:


> Richtig die Stellen werden hinterher geplündert. |rolleyes
> 
> Aber was hat das noch mit Angeln zu tun ausser nen Köder in eine mit fisch gefüllte Badewann zu halten? #c



Also...

1. Was hat das Leukermeer mit ner Badewanne zu tun?

und

2. Wieso unterstellst Du den Jungs hier, dass sie irgendwelche Stellen "plündern"?

#c

Ich denke Udo weiß mitlerweile, wem er welche Stellen zeigen kann.  Und nach dem Satz, gehörst Du wohl nicht dazu... #d

Und außerdem ist die C&R Pflicht dort ja vom Verein vorgegeben und wird auch kontrolliert. Von daher mache ich mir da gar keine Sorgen..  #6

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## inka99 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Also...
> 
> 1. Was hat das Leukermeer mit ner Badewanne zu tun?
> 
> und



Geht sich um den Vereinsteich.
eben wegen c+r ist das angeln dort eher wie am Forellenteich.
Also nix wirklich Aufregendes.

Fische fangen wir im Moment recht gut in dem Bereich Maas/Leukermeer. Also kein Interesse am Vereinsteich.
Da wir recht mobile Angler sind (ne Stunde hier ne halbe Stunde dort und die nächste Stunde wieder wo anders) haben wir genug Stellen wo Fisch ist. Auch dort wo andere sagen da ist nix.
Lustig wird es, wenn man nem Posenangler mit Köfi nen guten Räuber vor der Nase wegfängt. #6
Mit der Fliegenrute :vik:


----------



## QWERTZ (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ach so, Du wolltest damit also nur sagen, dass Du es nicht nötig hast in einem kleinen Teich zu angeln wo jeder Fische fangen kann. Weil Du die Barschschwärme auch auf dem großen Leukermeer findest und dort auch noch übermäßig gut fängst? |rolleyes


----------



## theundertaker (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ach du heiliger...

@Udo: Sach mir dann vorher Bescheid, wer alles mitkommt....vielleicht hab ich dann auch schon keine Lust mehr 

P.S.: Vergiss nicht, was Marcel gesagt hat...ich laber viel ******* und singe und singe und singe und singe und singe und singe und singe.....*und so weiter*  

Darfst mir zur Not aber mal in die Seite schlagen XD


----------



## QWERTZ (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

In die Seite bringt glaube ich gar nix. |rolleyes
Besser an dem Tag mal den Fischtöter mitnehmen und auf den Kopf zielen... :q


----------



## inka99 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Du bist echt lustig , was glaubste wer dir das glaubt :q:q
> Hier den Mist hast du am 10.03 geschrieben :q
> 
> Na ja , zudem sehr seltsam das man dich hier noch nie gesehen hat :q



Seltsam, dass du immer ausfällig wirst, wenn jemand bei euch im Bereich fängt.
Die frage: Selber nix gefangen? spare ich mir, da ihr ja schon an einen Satzteich ausweichen müsst.

....und hör auf von dir immer auf andere zu schliessen.
Nur weil du evtl. nicht in der Lage bist, z.B. im Hafen Wanssum zu fischen und zu fangen, unter der Königinenbrücke und ja auch die "Durchfahrt" im Leukermeer wo wir die Barsche gesehen haben (nun auch gefangen) bedeutet es noch lange nicht, dass andere dort auch nichts fangen.
Kühl dich mal ab und denk drüber nach.

....und ja es gibt Menschen die schon so oft bei dir nur 5m entfernt gewesen sind, die du aber noch nie im Leben gesehen hast. Diese dich jedoch sehr wohl erkannt haben.
Die Frage sei auch erlaubt:
Wenn du nicht weisst, wie jemand aussieht, wie kannst du dann sagen er war noch nie bei dir im Bereich unterwegs?
Bin gespannt auf die Antwort.

@all: Lasst euch nicht entmutigen. Nur weil jemand nicht oder wenig fängt, bedeutet es noch lange nicht, dass man selber wenig fängt. Das hängt auch vom Geschick des jeweiligen Anglers ab.
Es lohnt immer ein Versuch im Bereich Maas/Leukermeer.
Wir (2 Kumpels und ich) fischen dort fast 90% mit der Fliegenrute. In den letzten Jahren haben wir einiges an guten Fischen (Barsch, Hecht, Zander) fangen können.
Wir werden dieses Jahr öfter dort unterwegs sein. Sowohl mit Boot als auch vom Ufer. #h


----------



## inka99 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> .....
> Aber im Gegensatz zu dir bin ich ja auch täglich am Wasser und nicht nur alle 6 Wochen mal



Komisch...wir kennen uns nicht und du kennst angeblich meine Angelgewohnheiten. |kopfkrat

Langsam kann man über deine Aussagen nur noch den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## theundertaker (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Reichts jetzt mit Verbalattacken...?? Dankeschön....müsst jetzt hier keinen Streit anzetteln, das nervt nur wieder...

@Udo: Wenn nur Auserwählte mitkommen dürfen, dann bin ich wohl raus


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wird bestimmt ein Rentnertreff ;-)


----------



## inka99 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Reichts jetzt mit Verbalattacken...?? Dankeschön....müsst jetzt hier keinen Streit anzetteln, das nervt nur wieder...



Keine Sorge. Das war das erste und letzte Mal, dass auf ein Posting von Udo reagiert wurde. Wird nicht wieder vorkommen.
Hab ein Überblick bekommen von der Person Udo durch viele PN's und ....... na ja muss hier nicht in die Öffentlichkeit begründet aber das ein oder andere "Verhalten" von Udo.
So nu ist damit durch und fertig.

Viel Spaß beim "Krapfen"-Angeln :q


----------



## theundertaker (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mal gucken, ob ich in einen Krapfen beiße...ähhh....ein Karpfen beißt 

Es mag halt nicht jeder jeden und das ist auch ok so...Menschen sind halt unterschiedlich...

@Inka: Setz doch vielleicht mal Bilder von deinen Barschfängen rein...sind ja lange keine Bilder mehr hier im Thread gelandet...

@SpinnAngler: Dann wirds wohl doch kein Rentnertreff...ich bin ja noch jung   Wenigstens einer Jungspund muss ja dabei sein 

@Udo: Bei Laune halten....no problem....und für ältere Leute.....kein Problem


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Genau einer muss auf die Renter aufpassen haha


----------



## Boiliewerfer (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



inka99 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Das war das erste und letzte Mal, dass auf ein Posting von Udo reagiert wurde. Wird nicht wieder vorkommen.
> Hab ein Überblick bekommen von der Person Udo durch viele PN's und ....... na ja muss hier nicht in die Öffentlichkeit begründet aber das ein oder andere "Verhalten" von Udo.
> So nu ist damit durch und fertig.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim "Krapfen"-Angeln :q


 
Na evtentuell liegt ja alles nur an deiner ´ehrlichen´Art 

Mag sein das Du dort mal Angelst und deine Erfolge verzeichnest, sei dir gegönnt #6 Freue mich sogar für andere mit, wenn gefangen wird.

Viele Kollegen von uns sind täglich an der Maas und dem LM und auch die freuen sich wenn sie mal Fliegenfischer sehen...wenn ...

Das Angeln in einer Badewanne ist nichtmal schlecht und gerne geben wir dir vor Ort mal Tips, wenn du gerade den 3. Tag blankst und dich wunderst wo die Wannenfische hin sind 

Da wir uns ja nun alle schon ´kennen´,können wir uns auch am Wasser mal begrüssen und success wünschen.
Bedenke auch an der Brücke die richtige Seite zu beangeln, denn die Westseite ist Vereinsseite, und da sitzen halt die Anfänger  
Also bis sehr bald und geh nicht zu weit ins LM....ist noch sehr trübe |wavey:


----------



## QWERTZ (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ist doch alles quatsch!  Die bessten Stellen gibt es in und um Roermond! Da kann das LM doch eh einpacken.... 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Die Stellen muss man aber erstmal kennen ;-)


----------



## inka99 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Die Stellen muss man aber erstmal kennen ;-)



Ist doch einfach:
Gehst du Leukermeer
Schaust wo der Udo angelt und dann ist ja alles klar wo man angeln sollte |rolleyes |uhoh:


----------



## theundertaker (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

SpinnAngler....jetzt sach mir doch mal, wo du immer deine schönen Fischis fängst


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Theundertaker..... Wenn ich das sagen würde, dann wäre ich ja sowas von dumm xD Das bleibt unter meinen Kollegen und mir, sonnst wird da noch jeder Fisch abgekloppt und wir haben unseren Spaß nicht mehr


----------



## theundertaker (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich behalts für mich und setze alles zurück....abgemacht?   Wenn ich was verspreche, dann halte ich das auch....

Aber hier erzählen kann ich viel...ich weiß 

Wenn mir jemand was verrät und sagt, ich solle dafür dann die Fische komplett zurücksetzen, dann würde ich das tun...außer ich kenne die Stelle schon 

Naja...wie auch immer....wollte nur mal wieder was fangen... hmpf...


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wenn du eine Stelle kennst ist das relativ wenig xD Mir fallen so viele ein, aber naja ich würde die noch nichmal für 5000€ preis geben!


----------



## theundertaker (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Kann ich verstehen, keine Sorge  Wir kennen uns ja noch nicht mal...wer gibt schon an fremde gerne Stellen weiter...ich kenne ja auch ne Menge Angelplätze und fange eigentlich für mich auch genug...kann mich nicht beklagen....bis auf die letzten 3 Versuche....die waren miserabel...aber demnächst bin ich auch wieder bei den Fangenden dabei 

Also denn, ran an den Fisch!!!


----------



## schlossteck (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hab irgendwie das gefühl das hier fast nur schwätzer unterwegs sind Oo 
echt traurig was man hier so liest ...


----------



## theundertaker (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

7.er Beitrag und nur Grütze einwerfen....ziemlich traurig oder findeste nicht....wie wärs, wenn du die Wassertemperatur von Gewässern aus Holland mitteilst oder irgendwas produktives...aber fast nie aktiv sein und dann sowas?...|peinlich#d


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Stelle kennst ist das relativ wenig xD Mir fallen so viele ein, aber naja ich würde die noch nichmal für 5000€ preis geben!


 

 Ich schon :q


----------



## schlossteck (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

bei dem müll der hier gelabert wird aktiv sein? 
so produktiv wie die beiträge der letzen seiten?
ich lach mich tot das du dich traus sowas zu sagen....
was hat der gelaber der letzten seiten überhaupt noch mit angeln zu tun?
jeder denkt er hätte die besten spots und wäre so oder so der beste angler ... und die meisten werden dazu noch beleidigend.


----------



## theundertaker (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich hab das von mir nicht behauptet...außerdem machen wir doch nur Spaß....da du aber an diesem Thread total unbeteiligt bist, einfach mal leise sein... vielen Dank...|director:

Und jetzt wieder alle  >>>> |smlove2:         |smlove2:        |smlove2:


----------



## theundertaker (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bei mir nicht  Mich stört das nämlich garnicht...wie gesagt, ich wäre dafür, dass ein Monat früher die Köder gesperrt werden...das wäre mal ne Maßnahme....

Ich finds garnicht tragisch, auch mal mit Maden, Mais oder so zu angeln...

So...jetzt gleich zur Arbeit düsen. Bis später mal...und guten Fang!!!


----------



## theundertaker (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> [...] alles andere macht wenig Sinn. [...]



<<<<< genau das isses nämlich #c|wavey:


----------



## QWERTZ (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin Jungs,

sehe ich genau so! Den Hecht zu schonen aber gleichzeitig die Köder weiterhin zulassen ist nicht gerade konsequent. Dann könnte sie auch gleich die Hechtschonzeit um einen Monat verschieben, da ja für Hecht ohnehin fast überall ein C&R gebot gilt.

Na warten wir mal ab, wird sicher irgendwann kommen, das Kunstköderverbot ab dem 01.03.. Mir wäre es recht...

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo,

oder Du streichst Dein Charlett immer in dieser Zeit. 

Die paar Wochen ohne Angeln bnzw. ohne Fänge wirste wohl aushalten.. |bigeyes:q

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo,

ja die Sucht kenne ich natürlich auch. Leider fehlt mir die Zeit um so oft ans Wasser zu fahren. 

Aber da hast Du ja kein Problem mit. Haste schon richtig gemacht!! #6

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das lustige ist ja manche sind jeden Tag am Wasser und fangen an 7 Tagen so viel wie einer nur am Wochenende fängt xD Ist immer so ne Sache die von den ganzen Faktoren abhängt, die man vorher leider nie weis....


----------



## QWERTZ (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Außerdem ist fangen ja nicht alles... 

Alleine schon nach dem Frühstück mal eben ne Stunde mit dem Boot raus. Ist doch ein Traum!! #6


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja ist schon richtig, aber man geht ja immer mit dem Gedanken ans Wasser, dass man was fangen könnte. Also wenn ich 100%tig wüsste heute fange ich nichts weil,weil,weil..... Dann würde ich erst garnicht angeln gehn, da ich ja schon weis ich fange nichts........ Nach dem Frühstück??? Ich komme vom angeln und dann gibts Frühstück aber naja ihr Rentner seit ja nicht mehr so fit und jung wie ich sportlicher dynamischer Kerl ;-)


----------



## QWERTZ (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

"Ihr Rentner"!? 

Das wäre schön, da hab ich leider noch etwas Zeit bis es soweit ist. :q

Man weiß ja nie ob wirklich nix beißt. Aber auch wenn die Aussichten schlecht sind fahre ich zum Wasser. Vorrausgesetzt ich finde die Zeit. Dann ist der Fang, zumindest bei mir, nebensache. Was nicht heißt, das ich mit dem Ziel was zu fangen zum Wasser fahre... |rolleyes

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Du verstehst nich was ich meine.... Oke sagen wir es so ... Dein Gewässer wäre ein Teich und der Teich wurde 1 Tag zuvor ausgepumpt und die Fische entnommen so heute ist neues Wasser drinn ohne Fische dann würdest du dort doch nicht angeln gehn wenn du 100% weist da ist kein Fisch drinn. Kla ist der Fang nicht das Wichtigste. Ich geh auch angeln wenn die Bedingungen schlecht sind.....


----------



## QWERTZ (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Du verstehst nich was ich meine.... Oke sagen wir es so ... Dein Gewässer wäre ein Teich und der Teich wurde 1 Tag zuvor ausgepumpt und die Fische entnommen so heute ist neues Wasser drinn ohne Fische dann würdest du dort doch nicht angeln gehn wenn du 100% weist da ist kein Fisch drinn. Kla ist der Fang nicht das Wichtigste. Ich geh auch angeln wenn die Bedingungen schlecht sind.....



Was für ein Vergleich ... ;+

Dieses Szenario gibt es ja nun nicht. In der Praxis kann man ja höchstens von guten oder schlechten Bedingugen ausgehen. Und da ist es mir dann auch egal, wenn die Bedingungen ehr schlecht sind. Ich würde trotzdem gehen...

Aber im Grunde haben wir uns glaube ich sehr wohl verstanden. 
An einen leeren See wird sich wohl keiner mit ner Angel setzen...
Aber dafür würde ichmit meinen Hunden dort schwimmen gehen. :q


----------



## Boiliewerfer (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Du verstehst nich was ich meine.... Oke sagen wir es so ... Dein Gewässer wäre ein Teich und der Teich wurde 1 Tag zuvor ausgepumpt und die Fische entnommen so heute ist neues Wasser drinn ohne Fische dann würdest du dort doch nicht angeln gehn wenn du 100% weist da ist kein Fisch drinn. Kla ist der Fang nicht das Wichtigste. Ich geh auch angeln wenn die Bedingungen schlecht sind.....


 
Wer geht denn an einen Teich der ohne Fischbesatz ist Angeln?  Seltsamer Post |kopfkrat...

Dann fahre ich mit Frauchen Spazieren oder erkunde neue Gewässer.
Wir fischen aber auch an Gewässern, wo der Bestand völlig unbekannt ist, dazu gehört dann auch mal ein blanken  
Denn eine digitale Polbrille, die uns sofort jeden Fisch zeigt bis 9 meter tiefe, haben wir noch nicht bestellt  

Also nutzen wir halt den Faktor Zeit, um etwaige Stellen zu testen...Denn da wir nah am Wasser wohnen,sind wir auch viel dort. Wenn ich an die Maas fahre an eine neue Stelle, mir völlig unbekannt, dann besteht ein hohes Risiko das ich bei einem Karpfenansitz ne Nullnummer fahre. Trotzdem hockt man da und wenn man blankt, fährt man meist trotzdem nochmal hin...einfach nur, um mehr zu erfahren .
Was, wann gefangen wird, veröffentliche ich auch nicht immer. 
Im Winter sind wir auch bei - 5 Grad an der Maas, das man dort dann auch mal kapitale Schneidertage hakt, kommt vor. Macht aber nix..
...über Nacht bei Frost hat auch was 
Wir hocken auch nicht nur am Vereinssee, sondern so an ca. 5-6 verschiedenen Seen und Zuläufen. Dann noch an der Maas, kleinen Kanälen oder halt mit dem Boot unterwegs...Also nix mit poolfishing all Day.
Im hohen alter muss man ja körperlich Flexibel denken :q

Da du ja selbst gerade auf Karpfen gehen möchtest, pass bloss auf...die Sucht kann dich auch erwischen..geht rubbeldiwupp sowas#h


----------



## QWERTZ (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Weiß auch nicht wie er darauf kam, war ja gar nicht bestandteil der Diskussion. 

Du hast es jedoch schön um- und beschrieben. 
Auch wenn man nix fängt oder die Aussichten schlecht sind, macht es dennoch Spaß am Wasser zu sein. Und wenn man nix fängt, ist man zumindest wieder reicher an Erfahrung. 

Oder ärmer weil der juute neue Köder in der Maas hängen geblieben ist, ne Thomas. |rolleyes:q

Gruß
Marcel

PS: Ich weiß, der war gemein... :m


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hmm ihr versteht nich was ich meine Ihr denkt jetzt von mir ich geh nur  angeln um was zu fangen, was aber falsch ist! Mir ist kla das keiner in  leeren Teich fischt. Er sagte ja allein fangen ist nichts alles und dort stimme ich ihm 100% zu, aber wenn man theoretisch wüsste man fängt zu 100% nix dann würde man nicht allein angeln gehn wegen dem Anblick der schönen Enten auf dem Teich. Damit will ich sagen ein gewisser Ergeiz ist doch immer da, wenn man los zieht oder? Ich geh auch bei schwierigen Bedingungen angeln ..Bestes Beispiel ich bin vor 2 Wochen von Solingen aus mit dem Bus und Zug bis zur Maas gefahren um bei diesen schlechten Bedingungen (vom Ufer aus) zu angeln und das 2 Wochenende hintereinander! Also bitte versteht mich nicht falsch! Ich weis das das fangen allein den Tag nicht perfeckt macht nur ein gewisser Ergeiz etwas fangen zu können auch bei schlechten Bedingungen muss sein sonnst brauch man ja erst garnicht los zu ziehn.......


PS: erstmal muss ich nen Karpfen ans Band kriegen ;-) Wenn ich hinterher wirklich süchtig bin, dann geh ich an der Maas Raubfisch angeln und zuhause bei mir am Teich Karpfen angeln xD

In dem Sinne tight lines.....


----------



## QWERTZ (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ist doch alles gut, wir haben Dich schon verstanden. 
Nur der Vergleich mit dem leeren Teich war etwas. .. #c

Wir alle gehen angeln um auch Fische zu fangen.
Dennoch genießen wir auch die Zeit wo keine Fische gefangen werden. 

Im Grunde sagen wir beide das gleiche, zumindest inhaltlich. 

Ja der Boiliwerfer und seine Karpfen.
Der macht einen schon ein bißchen neugierig.
Ist lange her das ich nen guten Karpfen gefangen habe.
Aber die kräftigen Fluchten, die man in der Rute spürt kann man schon vermissen...:q


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Will auch mal son nen Carp-Runn haben, aber son 1,60m Wels an ner 30g Rute macht auch Bock xD


----------



## QWERTZ (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Da kann ich nicht mitreden, hab noch keinen Wels gefangen.
Gehe aber auch nicht mit GuFis los und auch nur sehr selten in der Dämmerung. Da sind die Chancen in der Maas nen Wels zu fangen auch nicht gerade groß ne... #c

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wer weis probieren geht über studieren (schweig)..... Außerdem darf man ja garnicht gezielt auf Wels in NL angeln ;-)


----------



## QWERTZ (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Habe ich auch kein Interesse dran, gezielt.
Aber einmal als Beifang an einer der leichten BC Ruten,
warum nicht. :m


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich hatte ja das Glück an einer 30g Baitcaster ;-)


----------



## QWERTZ (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Und worauf? Auf Wobbler oder GuFi?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich gebe nichts mehr preis weder über Stellen oder Köder bzw Führung, denn ich habe damit schon schlechte Erfahrung gemacht sry...


----------



## QWERTZ (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich gebe nichts mehr preis weder über Stellen oder Köder bzw Führung, denn ich habe damit schon schlechte Erfahrung gemacht sry...




lol...ich hau mich weg... |jump:

Was ist da denn da jetzt bitte geheim dran???
Aber ist schon recht, ist mir im Grunde auch egal.


----------



## Boiliewerfer (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Will auch mal son nen Carp-Runn haben, aber son 1,60m Wels an ner 30g Rute macht auch Bock xD


 

Ganz bestimmt sogar #6


----------



## QWERTZ (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ja , sehe ich auch so ,
> aber leztes Jahr habe ich  212 karpfen ,  86 Schleien , 28 Zander und 36 Hechte gefangen.
> Das nur an den Wochenenden zu schaffen ist nahezu unmöglich :q
> Gruß Udo




Das sind aber verhältnismäßig wenig Zander, Udo.
Sahen die Zahlen in den letzten Jaheren auch schon so aus? #c

Über die Karpfen und Schleien brauchen wir wohl nicht sprechen, wahnsinn! #6


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Echt mal Udo mit den Zandern enttäuscht du mich xD


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Du bist doch Rentner xD


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wenn ich mal morgends zu Arzt geh weis ich wo die ganzen Rentner hin sind die machen beim Artz ein caffeeklatsch und unterhalten sich über ihre Sorgen


----------



## Boiliewerfer (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal morgends zu Arzt geh weis ich wo die ganzen Rentner hin sind die machen beim Artz ein caffeeklatsch und unterhalten sich über ihre Sorgen


 

Udo´s Arzt heisst Prof. Dr. Vijver :q


----------



## jogibaer1996 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Übernimmt die Krankenkasse deine Unkosten? :q


----------



## theundertaker (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Oder ärmer weil der juute neue Köder in der Maas hängen geblieben ist, ne Thomas. |rolleyes:q
> 
> Gruß
> Marcel
> ...




Sag mal spinnst du |krach:|krach:|krach:



:m:q Der schöne Illex *losflenn*


----------



## Benno86 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mir auch schon passiert 3 Wurf neuer wobbler weg^^
Mach dir nix draus naja diesen Samstag gehts endlcih wieder los nach Holland und habn nen neuen Kollegen im SChlepptau der das erste mal da ist, sonst denn noch wer unterwegs?


----------



## theundertaker (25. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich vielleicht


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi leute 


ich war gestern in Roermond unterwegs Barsche standen auf ca 4m und Zander zwischen 9-11m im See . Gefangen haben mein Kollege und ich insgesamt 4 Hechte alle unter 50cm  1 Barsch 44cm, 3 an die 30-35cm  2 Zander von 55cm und knapp 60cm . Fische wurden alle Vertikal und mit dunklem Gummi bis 10cm gefangen und Schwimmen wieder.

Ziehe jetzt Samstag das letzte mal los. Diesmal aber vom ufer da die Fische mittlerweile ziemlich Flach stehen.


mfg


----------



## theundertaker (25. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ah....cool zu wissen....ich bin am Sonntag unterwegs...


----------



## Benno86 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ach Ich fang morgen gant Roermond leer ;P 
NICHT^^ werde dann morgen abend mal berichten falls noch werunterwegs ist sieht man sich ja viellecith am Wasser


----------



## QWERTZ (25. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Servus,

ich werde am Sonntag sicher auch mal los gehen. Weiß nur noch nicht wohin.

Die letzten Wochenenden waren so bescheiden, egal ob Maas, See oder Kanal. :c

Naja, werde es wohl spontan entscheiden denke ich.

@Benno:
Wo gehts denn hin? Weißte das schon?


----------



## Benno86 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Vermutlich bei Roermond, De Weerd die Ecke da kann man auch sonst noch an den Lattekanal oder so ^^


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Benno86 schrieb:


> Vermutlich bei Roermond, De Weerd die Ecke da kann man auch sonst noch an den Lattekanal oder so ^^




Was machstn bei de weerd? da ist mein Campingplatz und dort geht nie was   Lateralkanal ist ziemlich geil aber weiter fluss abwärs in der kurve.. ist es geil ... und dort stehen gerne zander ...auch gerne dickere barsche besonders im sommer...


upppppss...


----------



## Benno86 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Soso^^ naj war ganz gut also 3 Rotaugen um die 18-19cm und eineiges an Bissen also bin für die Zeit zufrieden da ich das erstaa mal im März in Holand was gefangen hab


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

nach einem anstrengendem Tag ( campingwagen geholt , abgestellt und vorzelt aufgebaut) bin ich noch für 2std ans wasser und leute es hat sich gelohnt ... JUHU da letzte mal vor der schonzeit.... 3barsche und 3 Zander barsche alle an die 30cm .. ein zander war heftig am pumpen und hat sich ausgehangen 2 konnte ich landen 55 und 69 cm schwimmen aber alle wieder.. man waren die Zander fett... vermute mal weiber... was für ein geiler abschluss..... ne ne ne


mfg


----------



## Boiliewerfer (27. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Congrats  


Haste Bildchen dazu...das wär doch was..

#h


----------



## SmokaLot (27. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

bei uns war gestern net so gut! zu 4 am ufer unterwegs... und ein dicker 47er barsch war die ganze tagesausbeute... naja ich werd am dienstag hoffe ich die saison noch ordentlich beenden!


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Boiliewerfer schrieb:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> Haste Bildchen dazu...das wär doch was..
> ...




Ich hätte nie gedacht das ich in den 3std was fange erst recht nicht vom ufer. hatte keine cam oder handy dabei lag alles im campingwagen 

aber gefangen hab ich alles unter 4m und erst von 7-8uhr davor die 2std. wars wasser tot.

mfg


----------



## QWERTZ (28. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Servus zusammen,

na wie war Euer Angelwochenende??

Ich habe beschlossen nun vorzeitig die Schonzeit einzuläuten,
da am Sonntag mal wieder gar nix ging. 
Aber es kann  ja nur besser werden, lassen wir den Räubern Ihre Zeit und greifen im Juni bei schönem Wetter erneut an. :m

Grüße
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (28. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Marcel ,
> mach dir nichts draus , bei anderen läuft es auch nicht besser.
> Erzält wird viel
> Ich höre auch ab und an das hier am Leukermeer jemand 40 Zander oder 30 Barsche fängt , aber die vergessen auch immer ihre Cam oder ihr Handy
> ...




Hi Udo,

ja schon merkwürdig. Wir waren am WE mit vier Leuten unterwegs und keiner hatte auch nur einen Biß. |rolleyes
Egal ob Wobbler, Gummi etc., wir haben alles probiert und sind auch viel rumgefahren und haben div. Gewässer getestet. #c

Naja, wie gesagt...kann nur besser werden.

Petri zum Karpfen!! Dann wird das Wasser wohl langsam wärmer. Genau passend zum Schonzeitbeginn. Bin auf neue schöne Bilder Deiner Schleien gespannt! *tolle Fische*!!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (28. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja Udo, dass kenne ich auch. 

Deshalb mache ich auch keine Fotos mehr wenn ich alleine bin. Gibt eh kein gescheites Bild. 

Und den Fisch dafür ablegen muss ja auch nicht sein. Ein schönes Bild wird das nämlich garantiert auch nicht... #c

Petri zum Karpfen. So einen "kleine" muss ich auch nochmal fangen... 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Schleien laufen auch noch nicht soooo toll , es ist Nachts einfach noch zu kalt.
> Hier der kleine von heute früh
> Immer blöd mit Selbstauslöser , aber unter der Woche bin ich meist ganz alleine am Wasser.
> Gruß Udo


 
Hallo Udo
Toller Fisch, Petri von mir.
Habe jetzt keine Zeit mehr zum angeln das neue Boot ist da.
5 Meter Monark damit wird zur neuen Saison angegriffen.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## QWERTZ (28. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> Toller Fisch, Petri von mir.
> Habe jetzt keine Zeit mehr zum angeln das neue Boot ist da.
> 5 Meter Monark damit wird zur neuen Saison angegriffen.
> Gruß Torsten




Hi Torsten,

und wo ist das Bild vom neuen Boot?? 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Hi Torsten,
> 
> und wo ist das Bild vom neuen Boot??
> 
> ...


 

 Kommt noch Marcel.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Udo 
klar kommen wir vorbei.
40 PS kommen drauf.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## koenig100 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> klar kommen wir vorbei.
> 40 PS kommen drauf.
> Gruß Torsten



*und isch kümm mit !!! :vik:
fähre nach barcelona geht heute um 12:30h, bin ich am weekend home...!! 
sorry udo, das ich mich nicht bei dir abgemeldet habe !! :q

gruß many*


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Marcel ,
> mach dir nichts draus , bei anderen läuft es auch nicht besser.
> Erzält wird viel
> Ich höre auch ab und an das hier am Leukermeer jemand 40 Zander oder 30 Barsche fängt , aber die vergessen auch immer ihre Cam oder ihr Handy
> ...




Scherzkeks... es waren wirklich 6 fische die an der angeln waren und 5 aus dem wasser geholt wurden.Vergessen hab ich nix.. mir sind schon 2 Handys ins Wasser gefallen und cam war die batterie tot deshalb ist das aufm campingwagen geblieben. bei mir wars auch so das die letzten male sehr sehr wenig ging aber dieser abend war der absolute hammer...  mir ist an diesem tag aufgefallen das so 2 cm jungfische an der oberfläche waren.. 
keine ahnung was es war aufjedenfall fischken .. achja und die barsche haben an der oberfläche gejagt ..und auch beim absinken sofort gebissen... ungelogen.. das hab ich auch zum ersten mal gesehen um diese Jahreszeit. das dicke brassen springen, jungfische zusehen sind und barsche jagen.

Hab mit nem 6cm kopyto und 10g jig gefischt.

so ne kacke noch 2 tage  dann is schicht und ich muss arbeiten


----------



## helgen (29. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wir hatten Heute auf den Maasseen nur ein paar Barsche gefangen kein Zander. Die Bisse hatten wir auf 8-10m und das Wasser wird langsam wärmer Heute 10,5 gr.


----------



## SmokaLot (29. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wir hatten heute nen super saisonabschluss zu dritt am vom ufer aus 11 zander 2 hechte und noch als mega beifang ne 70er meerforelle! endlich liefs mal wie man sich wüscht  

nach langen suchen haben wir mal ne stelle für zander vom ufer gefunden... das ganze jahr bisher eine und dann die 11 in 1,5 h... 
dafür mussten heute aber auch ne gute zahl wobbler und gufis dran glaube...

ECHT SUPER


----------



## KNICK23 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

so leute erstmal hallo.ich bin der neue hier 
bin froh zu sehen,dass ich nicht der einzige bin bei dem es dieses jahr noch so garnicht läuft.auch wenn jetzt hier auf der seite wieder einige sind bei denen es ziemlich gut lief.war dieses jahr schon n paar mal unterwegs mit n paar kumpels und das einzige was wir derzeit überlisten konnten war ein kleines rotauge.sonst noch n paar vorsichtige bisse die nicht gelandet werden konnten.
warn heute auch wieder in venlo in der nähe des yachthafens.das einzige was passiert ist war ein netter esox der uns ein wenig verarscht hat.mein bruder und ich hatten mehrfach bisse kurz vor uns am ufer aber nie war er zu überlisten.als mein bruder dann nach einem biss den gufi aus dem wasser holte um wieder auszuwerfen kam der hecht bis ganz zum ufer hinterher,schaute uns an,schlug mit der schwanzflose aufs wasser und verschwand.kamen uns leicht dumm vor.
naja jetzt geht die schonzeit los und wir werden am wochenende mal versuchen am rijkelse bemden ein paar friedfische zu überlisten.bin mal gespannt wie das so läuft,weil ich bisher nur an der maas selber gefischt habe mit meistens eher mäßigem erfolg.


----------



## QWERTZ (30. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



KNICK23 schrieb:


> so leute erstmal hallo.ich bin der neue hier
> bin froh zu sehen,dass ich nicht der einzige bin bei dem es dieses jahr noch so garnicht läuft.auch wenn jetzt hier auf der seite wieder einige sind bei denen es ziemlich gut lief.war dieses jahr schon n paar mal unterwegs mit n paar kumpels und das einzige was wir derzeit überlisten konnten war ein kleines rotauge.sonst noch n paar vorsichtige bisse die nicht gelandet werden konnten.
> warn heute auch wieder in venlo in der nähe des yachthafens.das einzige was passiert ist war ein netter esox der uns ein wenig verarscht hat.mein bruder und ich hatten mehrfach bisse kurz vor uns am ufer aber nie war er zu überlisten.als mein bruder dann nach einem biss den gufi aus dem wasser holte um wieder auszuwerfen kam der hecht bis ganz zum ufer hinterher,schaute uns an,schlug mit der schwanzflose aufs wasser und verschwand.kamen uns leicht dumm vor.
> naja jetzt geht die schonzeit los und wir werden am wochenende mal versuchen am rijkelse bemden ein paar friedfische zu überlisten.bin mal gespannt wie das so läuft,weil ich bisher nur an der maas selber gefischt habe mit meistens eher mäßigem erfolg.




Servus und willkommen im Forum!

Abwarten, kann ja nur besser werden. 
Bis auf ein paar Spezies die immer fangen, hatten wir alle zu kämpfen in den letzten Wochen. 

Das wird sich nach der Schonzeit schnell ändern. :m

Wir fahren auch des öfteren mit mehreren aus dem Forum zum angeln. Kannst DIch ja mal anschließen, wenn Du Lust hast.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (30. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Muahahahaahaha......und ich dachte grade:

"DAS DARF JA WOHL NICHT WAHR SEIN!!"      




Du Lümmel!!!! =)))


----------



## QWERTZ (30. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich war heute das lezte Mal auf Zander angeln
> Vom Ufer aus einfach mal ein paar neue Spots ausprobiert.
> Nach nur 10 Minuten der erste Biss , schöner knapp 80 cm auf grünen Kopyto
> ...




Geil, was hast Du gestern Abend alles getrunken??


----------



## KNICK23 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Servus und willkommen im Forum!
> 
> Abwarten, kann ja nur besser werden.
> Bis auf ein paar Spezies die immer fangen, hatten wir alle zu kämpfen in den letzten Wochen.
> ...



danke für die einladung.ich werde bei gelegenheit gern darauf zurück kommen!
jetzt freu ich mich erstmal auf samstag und hoffe mal,dass wir die friedfische am rijkelse bemden ein wenig besser überlistet bekommen.mein bruder ist schon fleißig dabei mais zum anfüttern auf zu kochen.

gruß
patrick.


----------



## QWERTZ (30. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dann mal viel Erfolg! Wetter soll ja Top werden und die Wassertemperatur sollte ja auch langsam passen. 

Schön die flachen Stellen suchen dann wird das schon! 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (30. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Um solche Träume zu haben muss ich nichts trinken , ich nehme doch Tabletten
> Gruß Udo



Um so besser!! Dann trink mal 10 Flaschen Bier dazu, evtl. reicht es dann für nen Marlin. |supergri

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (31. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jep, auch von mir Petri an alle die den letzten Tag noch  nutzen können und trotz Regen auf Zanderjagd sind.

@Udo: 
Was haste die Nacht alles gefangen?? :q

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (31. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Udo: Und....wie war das Tanzen??? =)))




Am Samstag wird den Rotaugen und eventuell der ein oder anderen Brasse nachgestellt  Irgendwo an nem See....


----------



## KNICK23 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Am Samstag wird den Rotaugen und eventuell der ein oder anderen Brasse nachgestellt  Irgendwo an nem See....



so wird es bei mir auch aussehen.mal schaun,ob die besser beißen.


----------



## QWERTZ (31. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



KNICK23 schrieb:


> so wird es bei mir auch aussehen.mal schaun,ob die besser beißen.



Naja, bei den gemeldeten Temperaturen und dem milden Wetter der letzten ZTage, sollte das wohl klappen.

@Udo: 
Hast Du die aktuelle Wassertemperatur der Maas sowie der Plassen mal beobachtet?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (31. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dann viel Erfolg Knick23...ich werde dann auch mal berichten, ob der ein oder andere Fisch an die Rute wollte


----------



## QWERTZ (31. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Dann viel Erfolg Knick23...ich werde dann auch mal berichten, ob der ein oder andere Fisch an die Rute wollte




Das wird schon Thomas. Lass einfach das singen sein und die Fische beißen wieder wie blöd. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (31. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Marcel ,
> die Maas selber 9,3 und in den Seen je nach standort und Sonneneistrahlung schon über 10 Grad.
> Gruß Udo
> ...




Oh, der Großeinkauf um die Schonzeit zu überstehen!?

Dann halt Dich mal zurück, sonst kann das schnell teuer werden. :q

PS: Danke für die Infos zur Temperatur!!


----------



## Benno86 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Außerdem hat der Thomas mich als Hilfe 
Ich hab da ja nen Plan wos Fische gibt  war zwar eher Glück aber so wie Ich nmich kenn letzte Woche gings gut und Sasmstag geht bestimmt garnix mehr 
Ich treib dem das singen dann aus ^^


----------



## theundertaker (31. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Benno: Du treibst mir das Singen aus.....wers glaubt 
Als wenn ich mir irgendwas sagen lassen würde


----------



## KNICK23 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

das ging ja mal voll in die hose heute!von 8-20 uhr am see gestanden und nicht einen biss gehabt.aber wir waren nicht die einzigen bei denen nichts ging.da lief einfach garnichts am rijkelse bemden.naja bis auf die hitze.meine haut sieht jetzt auch in etwa so aus,als wäre sie für nen ledergürtel gedacht.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



KNICK23 schrieb:


> das ging ja mal voll in die hose heute!von 8-20 uhr am see gestanden und nicht einen biss gehabt.aber wir waren nicht die einzigen bei denen nichts ging.da lief einfach garnichts am rijkelse bemden.naja bis auf die hitze.meine haut sieht jetzt auch in etwa so aus,als wäre sie für nen ledergürtel gedacht.


 

 Was hattet ihr für Köder


----------



## KNICK23 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Was hattet ihr für Köder



wir hatten mais,maden und 2 von uns haben es auch mit boilie auf karpfen probiert.aber wie gesagt.die andern dort am see hatten auch wenig erfolg.links von uns standen welche die 2 fische rausgeholt haben.habe sie nicht genau gesehen aber auch die sind auf karpfen ausgewesen.und sonst hatte niemand da am see was.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



KNICK23 schrieb:


> wir hatten mais,maden und 2 von uns haben es auch mit boilie auf karpfen probiert.aber wie gesagt.die andern dort am see hatten auch wenig erfolg.links von uns standen welche die 2 fische rausgeholt haben.habe sie nicht genau gesehen aber auch die sind auf karpfen ausgewesen.und sonst hatte niemand da am see was.


 
mit Futterkorb


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Der Futterkorb hat bei uns heute zumindest ein paar Brassen gebracht :q
> Die Karpfen wollten leider auch nicht.
> Gruß Udo


 
Hallo Udo
Denke auch das jetzt ein prall gefüllter Futterkorb den Erfolg bringt.


----------



## KNICK23 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> mit Futterkorb



nein.das nicht.haben mit der fletsche angefüttert.allerdings die anderen um uns rum haben so ziemlich alle mit futterkorb geangelt,und damit auch nichts rausgeholt.


----------



## theundertaker (3. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wenn "fletsche" ne Futterschleuder sein soll, dann wünsche ich viel Vergnügen mit den Behörden demnächst und hoffe, ihr werdet kontrolliert...vielleicht bringt das Lesen des kleinen Büchleins über die Maasseen was, aber was ihr da macht, ist gesetzlich verboten...fällt unter das Waffengesetz....bin jetzt aber auch ruhig, ich wollts nur mal erwähnt haben...

Ich war am Samstag mit der Spinnrute etc. unterwegs und konnte drei kleinere Fische landen  

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## dc1981 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Wenn "fletsche" ne Futterschleuder sein soll, dann wünsche ich viel Vergnügen mit den Behörden demnächst und hoffe, ihr werdet kontrolliert...vielleicht bringt das Lesen des kleinen Büchleins über die Maasseen was, aber was ihr da macht, ist gesetzlich verboten...fällt unter das Waffengesetz....bin jetzt aber auch ruhig, ich wollts nur mal erwähnt haben...
> 
> Ich war am Samstag mit der Spinnrute etc. unterwegs und konnte drei kleinere Fische landen
> 
> ...


 

hab ich was verpasst. |kopfkrat
hast mir ja nicht geantwortet ;+


----------



## KNICK23 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Wenn "fletsche" ne Futterschleuder sein soll, dann wünsche ich viel Vergnügen mit den Behörden demnächst und hoffe, ihr werdet kontrolliert...vielleicht bringt das Lesen des kleinen Büchleins über die Maasseen was, aber was ihr da macht, ist gesetzlich verboten...fällt unter das Waffengesetz....bin jetzt aber auch ruhig, ich wollts nur mal erwähnt haben...
> 
> Ich war am Samstag mit der Spinnrute etc. unterwegs und konnte drei kleinere Fische landen
> 
> ...



gut da hätte ich eindeutig mal genauer reinschaun sollen in die gesetze.allerdings weiß ich ja woran ich hier bin wenn du mir wünscht wegen sowas ne strafe zu bekommen.ich hätte es wissen müssen und das nicht-wissen nicht vor strafe schützt ist auch richtig.aber einem sowas zu wünschen lässt schon irgendwie auf einen charakter schließen,denn im endeffekt ist es ja verboten,da es unter das waffengesetz zählt und nicht,weil damit iwas beim angeln gemacht wird.und da es sich hier in dem forum um ein angelforum handelt und klar ist,dass diese zwille nur zum anfüttern gebraucht wurde,habe ich nichts anderes gemacht als andere mit nem futterkorb unten dran.also finde ich es schon iwie komisch...naja vielleicht bin ich auch nur etwas empfindlich gerade.
bin auf jedenfall froh aufgeklärt worden zu sein,bevor es probleme mit den behörden bekomme,denn natürlich werd ich damit nicht mehr zum wasser fahren.dafür auf jedenfall ein danke!


----------



## theundertaker (4. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja....sorry....war vielleicht etwas streng mit dir  Aber da es echt soooooo viele Leute gibt, die sich einfach nicht an die Bestimmungen halten, kot*t mich das einfach an....Lass das Ding einfach zu Hause und nimm dafür das kleine weiße Buch zweimal mit zum Wasser...dann kannst du eins in der Tasche lassen und eins zum Lesen benutzen  

Also, setz dich mal hin und lies alles gut durch....dann bekommst du erstens keinen Ärger mit den Behörden und zweitens kennst du dich sodann mit den Regelungen (zumindest mit den wichtigsten) aus und kannst easy und relaxed ans Wasser fahren...

Gruß
Thomas

P.S.: Mein Charakter ist glaube ich annehmbar  Bin eigentlich ein Spaßvogel, aber sowas nervt mich halt 


Viel Spaß demnächst beim Angeln und viel Erfolg....
Kannst trotzdem mal mitkommen, wenn du willst


----------



## KNICK23 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ja....sorry....war vielleicht etwas streng mit dir  Aber da es echt soooooo viele Leute gibt, die sich einfach nicht an die Bestimmungen halten, kot*t mich das einfach an....Lass das Ding einfach zu Hause und nimm dafür das kleine weiße Buch zweimal mit zum Wasser...dann kannst du eins in der Tasche lassen und eins zum Lesen benutzen
> 
> Also, setz dich mal hin und lies alles gut durch....dann bekommst du erstens keinen Ärger mit den Behörden und zweitens kennst du dich sodann mit den Regelungen (zumindest mit den wichtigsten) aus und kannst easy und relaxed ans Wasser fahren...
> 
> ...



das mit dem durchlesen hab ich mir gleich mal für heute auf die tagesordung gesetzt.und hast schon recht.an die bestimmungen sollte man sich schon halten,daher war es eindeutig falsch von mir.naja heute mal noch ein wenig mehr wissen anlesen und dann kanns nächste woche wieder los gehen ohne gefahr zu laufen bei kontrolle bestraft zu werden.
btw. wird eigentlich wirklich oft kontrolliert?
vorn paar jahren war ich etwa jedes 2.wochenende an der maas und letztes jahr auch häufiger mal und jetzt dieses jahr auch n paar mal und bin noch nicht einmal kontrolliert worden. (soll nicht heißen,dass ich das gefühl habe,dass ich dann ja ohne probleme regeln überschreiten kann)


----------



## theundertaker (4. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jetzt in der Schonzeit wird ziemlich oft kontrolliert...heißt natürlich nicht, dass pausenlos die Polizei etc. am Wasser sind...man kann auch Glück haben und nicht kontrolliert werden....ich persönlich angel jetzt seit 2007 oder so und bin insgesamt ca. 5 - 7 mal kontrolliert worden...

Du kannst eigentlich ja machen, was du willst....für mich angelt es sich aber auch immer viel entspannender, wenn man nicht die ganze Zeit denken muss...hoffentlich kontrolliert mich keiner...ist ja auch nicht gerade angenehmes Angeln dann...

Falls du mal Bock hast, kannste ruhig mal mitfahren...bin zwar auch nicht der Angler, der die meisten Fische fängt, aber manchmal gehts schon halbwegs... Am Samstag hab ich 2 schöne Rotaugen um die 25 cm rausgeholt und ein kleines, das wieder released wurde....der Kollege Benno eine schöne Brasse, die auch wieder schwimmt...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## wilhelm01 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petri Heil zusammen,
bin hier neu im Forum, und habe in der nähe von Gennep genauergenommen auf dem Campingplatz ,,DeSchaaf"in Heijen   ein kleines Ferienhaus und möchte gerne an der Maas Angeln gehen.
Wer kann mir gute Stellen nennen wo man Angel kann, war bis dato noch nicht dort angeln gewesen.

Petri Heil
Wilhelm01


----------



## Boiliewerfer (5. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



wilhelm01 schrieb:


> Petri Heil zusammen,
> bin hier neu im Forum, und habe in der nähe von Gennep genauergenommen auf dem Campingplatz ,,DeSchaaf"in Heijen ein kleines Ferienhaus und möchte gerne an der Maas Angeln gehen.
> Wer kann mir gute Stellen nennen wo man Angel kann, war bis dato noch nicht dort angeln gewesen.
> 
> ...


 
Der Verein in Gennep, bei dem du bestimmt den Vispas geordert hast, hat viel Wasser für dich 

Wie gesagt gerade Schonzeit der Räuber somit bleibt nur der Friedfisch  Tip 1.  Der Altarm der Maas etwas Strom ab bei Boxmeer. Da die Autobahnbrücke ergooglen und direkt dadrunter läuft der Vereinsabschnitt entlang ...schön zu fischen dort...

Dann die Maas selbst und de vilt/kleine Vilt bei Sambeek,da sind auch Karpfen locker fangbar..

Ansonsten hilft nur der visplaner.nl 

#h


----------



## KNICK23 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> was ist los Jungs , wo bleiben eure Fangmeldungen ,
> Friedfischangeln macht doch auch Spaß
> Gruß Udo



da ist was dran.wollte eigentlich heute mit meinem bruder los ziehen.aber mein kater und seine unlust haben es dann doch verhindert.
petri heil für alle die es an diesem schönen tag im gegensatz zu mir richtig gemacht haben und jetzt am wasser sitzen!


----------



## theundertaker (11. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Gestern und vorgestern waren tolle Angeltage  Das reicht aber auch füs AB


----------



## Boiliewerfer (11. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Gestern und vorgestern waren tolle Angeltage  Das reicht aber auch füs AB


 

Wo?    .....auf D-Max?:q





#h


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Boiliewerfer schrieb:


> Wo?    .....auf D-Max?:q
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was? Du hängst bei dem Wetter vor der Glotze?


Ach nee.. Karpfenangler. Du hast die Glotze mit am Wasser!? :q

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (11. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

muahahahahahaaaaa.....Wann ist die Schonzeit eigentlich rum, dauert das noch lange


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> muahahahahahaaaaa.....Wann ist die Schonzeit eigentlich rum, dauert das noch lange




Wir haben Schonzeit??? |bigeyes


----------



## theundertaker (11. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

QWERTZ: Halte dich bitte an die Gesetze in Holland....es ist momentan verboten, mit Kunstködern etc. zu angeln...lies dir dazu die Unterlagen zum VisPas durch!!! Du kleiner S c h e i * e r


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> QWERTZ: Halte dich bitte an die Gesetze in Holland....es ist momentan verboten, mit Kunstködern etc. zu angeln...lies dir dazu die Unterlagen zum VisPas durch!!! Du kleiner S c h e i * e r



Hehe, ja mach ich. Kommt nicht wieder vor.
Danke für den Tipp!!  


Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (11. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*frechgrins*


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> *frechgrins*




:q

So genug gespammt....

@Udo: 

Was sagen die Karpfen?? 
Bei mir am See um die Ecke sieht man sie in der Sonne schon schön ziehen. Scheinen aktiv zu sein und fressen von der Oberfläche.

Wie läufts bei Dir?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Na das hört sich doch schon gut an! #6
Mal abwarten wie sich das Wetter in den nächsten Wochen verändert...

Gruß
marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja, habs auch eben gesehen. Mal eben wieder fast 10 Grad kälter in den nächsten tagen. Deshalb ja der Kommentar zum Wetter. 

Aber gut, der Sommer ist noch etwas hin.
Können ja nicht Monatelang so ein Wetter wie am letzten WE erwarten. Leider... :q


----------



## theundertaker (12. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich brauch ne Stelle, wo ich mal einen einzigen Karpfen fangen kann ....möchte nur einen fangen, dann Bild machen, wieder reinsetzen und dann fahre ich nie wieder hin  Nur einmal im Leben nen Karpfen fangen... Kann mir nicht jemand helfen und mal ne Stelle sagen, wo ich gute Chancen habe...will auch nix plündern oder sonst irgend n Mist...

Ansonsten muss ich mir wohl mal einen lebenden zu Weihnachten aus dem Becken rausangeln, wo die vor dem Verkauf drin schwimmen...bringt ja alles nix...

Über ne kleine Hilfe würd ich mich freuen...

Gruß
Nase


----------



## QWERTZ (12. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Udo,

verstehe Deinen Post sehr gut, sehe ich auch so.

Nur ... der Thomas schlägt zwar mal nen Fisch ab und verwertet Ihn, er hält sich aber auch zu 1000% an die Bestimmungen in NL. 

Da bei Euch das C&R Vorschrift ist, würde er dort nie nen Fisch abschlagen. Auch bei Hechten gabs da noch nie ne Ausnahme!!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (12. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke Marcel...hat aber keinen Zweck 

Ich setze noch nicht mal nur die Fische zurück, die untermaßig sind, sondern auch maßige...was soll ich denn mit tausenden Fischen....hab auf Brassen und Rotaugen geangelt und den gefangenen Fisch zurückgesetzt....habe schon maßige Barsche zurückgesetzt...auch nen Aal, da er nicht beangelt werden darf und Beifang war...von Hechten ganz zu schweigen...da nehme ich gar keinen mit...aber is mir eigentlich auch Wurst, was >>>Fremde<<< von mir denken  Die Leute, mit denen ich angeln gehe, die wissen, wie ich mich verhalte....bin manchmal ne Runde nervig, sonst aber nichts....wie auch immer....war eigentlich auch nur n reiner Versuch, ne Stelle für nen Karpfen gesagt zu bekommen, weil ich weiß, dass hier eh keiner etwas Preis gibt...Bin froh, Marcel, Daniel, Benno, Ralf kennengelernt zu haben!! <<< Sind einfach die Besten!!!   |smlove2:


----------



## QWERTZ (12. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Thomas,

immer wieder gerne. #h

Aber ein Stück weit muss man Udo auch verstehen. 
Er ist halt bekennender C&R "bei jedem Fisch". 
Er kennt Dich nicht persönlich und weiß nicht wie Du dich genau verhälst. Im Forum schreiben kann man ja viel...

Aber das ist ja jetzt geklärt denke ich.#6

Brauchst Dir in dieser Sache beim Thomas echt keine gedanken machen, Udo. 

Oder ist das bei Dir ne Grundsatzfrage? 
Hilfst Du grundsätzlich keinem Angler der mal nen Fisch mitnimmt?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (12. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hechte solltest du auch keine entnehmen da die Mitnahme in der Provinz Limburg untersagt ist , da muss man nicht extra erwähnen das man diese zurücksetzt , genau wie beim Aal



Eben, und bei Euch die Karpfen sind durch den Verein genau so geschützt. Also werden diese auch zurückgesetzt. #6

Aber gut, ich denke es ist klar was Du meinst. 
Jemand der fischen geht um seine Truhe zu füllen bekommt vom Udo keine Hilfe. |rolleyes

Dann hat sich das "Osterangeln" bei Euch wohl auch eledigt, oder? 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (12. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich bin schon mal raus...da hab ich keinen Bock drauf...ist mir zu anstrengend....da mach ich mir lieber die Kühltruhe mit Barschen, Riesen-Rotaugen, Zandern voll, weil ich immer Massen davon fange....#y#c#d 

Hechte, Karpfen etc. muss ich ja heimlich einpacken und mit nach Hause schleusen...klappt aber jedes Mal...ist zwar eng mit den 5 Hechten und 2 Karpfen jedes Mal im Auto...geht aber ganz gut...*sich mal kräftig am Kopf kratzt*   :r


----------



## QWERTZ (12. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ich bin schon mal raus...da hab ich keinen Bock drauf...ist mir zu anstrengend....da mach ich mir lieber die Kühltruhe mit Barschen, Riesen-Rotaugen, Zandern voll, weil ich immer Massen davon fange....#y#c#d
> 
> Hechte, Karpfen etc. muss ich ja heimlich einpacken und mit nach Hause schleusen...klappt aber jedes Mal...ist zwar eng mit den 5 Hechten und 2 Karpfen jedes Mal im Auto...geht aber ganz gut...




Ist doch quatsch, Thomas. Denke nicht das Udo Dir das unterstellen wollte. 

Aber es gibt halt Leute die auch mit einer gelegentlichen Entnahme von gefangenen Fischen nicht zurecht kommen. Siehst Du doch an den ganzen C&R Diskussionen hier im AB. 

Und das Du dir nicht bei jedem Angeltag das Auto vollpacken kannst, sieht man doch an deinen gefühlten 1.000 Schneiderposts hier im AB. #c:q

Die liest der Udo doch auch alle...


----------



## QWERTZ (12. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Thomas,
> ich verstehe nicht das du jetzt so ausrastest , warum ?
> Fühlst du dich angesprochen wenn ich von einer Kühltruhe voller Fisch schreibe ?
> Dann kanns bei dir ja doch nicht so schlecht laufen :q
> ...




Ist alles verständlich, Udo.

Aber hattet Ihr uns nicht hier im Trööt eingeladen mit Euch am Vereinsse auf Karpfen zu angeln? (mit Boiliwerfer etc.)
Ich hab dazu auch noch PNs bekommen... #c

Und nun, da Thomas nochmal expliziet nachfragt kommst Du Ihm so. Als wäre das nie in Frage gekommen...

Ist alles Dein gutes Recht und keiner kann oder will Dich zwingen was zu verraten was Du nicht möchtest. 

Nur steht das irgendwie im krassen Gegensatz zueinander, findest Du nicht? 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (12. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Admins: Ich fahre ja schon wieder auf Normaltemperatur...  Keine Sorge....



Da du, Udo, aber schon eine Menge Posts hier von mir gelesen hast und auch von anderen positives Feedback bekommst, müsste dir eigentlich klar sein, dass ich nicht einfach nur irgendwas schreibe....und wenn ich beispielsweise verspreche (insofern ich die Stelle noch nicht kenne natürlich), dass ich die Fische da zurücksetzen würde, dann ist das auch so...wenn mir schon jemand entgegenkommt, kann ich ihm ja auch das Vertrauen schenken und mich an "gewisse Absprachen" (auch wenn die nicht verbindlich sind) halten...

Ein bisschen verstehen kann ich dich natürlich auch...aber wat solls...wir kommen hier auf keinen Nenner... 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## QWERTZ (12. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich hätte trotzdem gerne ne Antwort gehabt...
Dachte eigentlich wir hätten uns für "nach Ostern" verabredet mit den Jungs am LM. 
Das kommt jetzt aber ganz anders rüber...
Dieses Verhalten kannte ich bislang nicht vom Udo. Im Gegenteil, bislang war er immer sehr hilfsbereit und hat auch per PN geantwortet und Tipps sowie Infos gegeben.
Hätte jetzt zumindest mit einer kurzen (Er)klärung bezüglich des geplanten Treffens gerechnet...  

Ist aber auch egal, lassen wir es an dieser Stelle einfach gut sein. 
Es gibt ja noch genug Wasser in dem wir angeln dürfen.

@Thomas: Überleg Dir das mit dem See nochmal. 
Da schwimmen ordentlich Brocken. Ob die auch beißen kommt auf nen Versuch an...


----------



## theundertaker (12. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mit welchem See?? Mit dem See, den du weiterempfohlen hast?? Und ich kannte die Stelle....da war ich ja am Samstag und Sonntag...hatten aber nur große Brassen Lust zu beißen und konnte auch keinen Karpfen sehen...


----------



## Boiliewerfer (13. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@theundertaker :   Na ich lese auch alle deine Post seit längerem...sogar vor meiner Anmeldung hier aber alle peil ich auch nicht     So ein rumgeschreibe ist halt ohne Gestik und Mimik...da nutzen auch smileys meist wenig 

Also geht nicht immer direkt ab wie ein Turnschuh wenn mal einer etwas schärfer zurückschiesst..denn wer austeilt :  <  muss auch einstecken.

@qwertz:  Das mit dem Angeln versuche ich gerade erstmal Terminlich zu vereinbaren, sind ja einige die mitkommen wollten. In den nächsten Tagen habe ich wohl nen genauen Tag    Da lässt sich dann auch viel besser quatschen so beim Drillen ..

Also macht mal die Schnürsenkel etwas lockerer und lasst mal Fischen gehn´ auf entspannte Art
Nach Schonzeitende bin ich auch gerne mit dabei, wenn ihr bunte Gummies in der Gegend rumwerft #h


----------



## theundertaker (13. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hattu Räscht...  Ohne Mimik und Gestik kann schnell Vieles falsch verstanden werden...

@Marcel: Welchen See meinst du denn jetzt? Den, wo ich am We war?

Bequatscht ihr mal den Tag, wann ihr da oben angeln fahrt...ich bleibe doch lieber im Raum um Roermond...da muss ich mich nicht vollquarken lassen, nur weil mal n Fisch in der Truhe landet...*frechgrins*

Boilie scheint aber n netter Typ zu sein  Zum Gummiwerfen kannste ruhig mal mitkommen...falls die Gegend passt, wo wir immer sind...

P.S.@Boilie: Mir wurde von jogibär1996 gesagt, dass "Zum Gummiwerfen kannste ruhig mal mitkommen" klingt, als wenn der große Könner den kleinen Anfänger mitnehmen würde...wenns so rübergekommen ist....war nicht in der Art gemeint...es war lediglich nett gemeint, dass ich mich freuen würde und vielleicht auch Marcel, wenn du mal ne Runde mit Spinnangeln kommst...wollte das nur nochmal klar stellen...ich bekomme nämlich so tolle PN's....


----------



## QWERTZ (13. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin zusammen,

@Thomas: 
Nein, nicht der See in NL.  
Ich schick Dir nochmal ne PN....

@Boiliwerfer:
Danke, aber ich lege auch keinen Wert darauf weiter den Bettler zu spielen. Habe gestern mehrfach angefragt warum Udo so reagiert wie er es gestern getan hat. Und hab nachher keine Antwort mehr bekommen. (siehe Verlauf hier im Trööt) So geil bin ich aufs Karpfenangeln dann auch nicht. Behaltet Eure Gewässer und Stellen mal besser für Euch, dann braucht Ihr euch auch keine Gedanken um den Bestand zu machen. 

Zudem kann ich aktuell weiter auf Raubfisch angeln, wenn auch nicht in NL. 
Das macht mir persönlich auch deutlich mehr Spaß. 

Joa, von Fangmeldungen ist der Thread hier ja zur Zeit komplett befreit?! Machen alle Pause? Oder werden die Friedfisch fänge nur nicht geposted? #c

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (13. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

letzten Sonntag, nachmittags, Maden, See, 55 cm #h


R e l e a s e d    <<<<<<<<


Und ja...ich hab mir vorher die Hände gewaschen...und ja, ich habe den Karpfen (haha) mit nassen Abhakfingern angefasst...


P.S.: Dachte mir, ein Bild zum Thema des Threads wäre ja auch mal wieder ne Maßnahme...ihr könnt mich jetzt wieder fertig machen...*gespannt abwartet*


----------



## QWERTZ (13. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiee. |supergri

Petri zum Schleimtier! #6

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (13. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Marcel ,
> es steht auch noch kein Termin , was soll ich dann dazu schreiben.
> Aber so wie sich das liest hat sich das hier ja erledigt.
> Gruß Udo




Morgen Udo,

das ist doch Kinderkram...

Geplant war das wir uns treffen, wann ist doch erstmal egal. 
Dann kommt von Thomas ein "verzeifelter Aufruf" und Du vermittelst Ihm, dass er nicht die Sorte Angler ist denen Du eine solche Stelle zeigen würdest. 

Da dies im krassen Gegensatz steht, hatte ich Dich gefragt wie die Aussagen zusammen passen. Darauf hast Du dich nicht mehr geäußert. Warum auch immer...

Ich verstehe ja jeden Deiner Ansätze und kann diese sogar nachvollziehen. Aber an dem einen Tag eine freundliche Einladung aussprechen und an einem anderen Tag jemanden so ausgrenzen, passt halt nicht zusammen.

Aber ist jetzt auch egal. Lasst uns das Thema abhaken und wie gewohnt miteinader umgehen. Das hat so lange gut geklappt, wir sollten dabei bleiben.

Petri zu den Schleien und dem Karpfen! #6

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jungs, Jungs neeeee es ist doch Schonzeit.
Ihr seid zu Nervös.|bigeyes


----------



## QWERTZ (13. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Jungs, Jungs neeeee es ist doch Schonzeit.
> Ihr seid zu Nervös.|bigeyes



Daran kanns bei mir nicht liegen... :q
Ich hab bis jetzt im April schon mehr gefangen als im ganzen März. #6

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (13. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Daran kanns bei mir nicht liegen... :q
> Ich hab bis jetzt im April schon mehr gefangen als im ganzen März. #6
> 
> Gruß
> Marcel



Ich auch :q:q:q


----------



## QWERTZ (13. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ich auch :q:q:q



Ein trauriges Kapitel....der März 2011 ... zum vergessen. :c

Aber es kann nur besser werden...#6


----------



## Boiliewerfer (13. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> letzten Sonntag, nachmittags, Maden, See, 55 cm #h
> 
> 
> R e l e a s e d <<<<<<<<
> ...


 

Karpfen ? |rolleyes     das 2deutige muss ich noch lernen, glaub ich ..


----------



## theundertaker (13. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War nur Spaß....die war halt nicht sooooo klein...das kriegen wir aber hin  Wir sehen uns demnächst nach der Schonzeit am Wasser...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Bequatscht ihr mal den Tag, wann ihr da oben angeln fahrt...ich bleibe doch lieber im Raum um Roermond...da muss ich mich nicht vollquarken lassen, nur weil mal n Fisch in der Truhe landet...*frechgrins*
> 
> Boilie scheint aber n netter Typ zu sein  Zum Gummiwerfen kannste ruhig mal mitkommen...falls die Gegend passt, wo wir immer sind...



Sorry, aber DA wunderst du dich, dass Angler, die C&R betreiben, nicht so wirklich Vertrauen zu dir fassen, was Hotspots betrifft??
Ich kenne dich zwar auch nicht, aber wenn man deine Beiträge so ließt, erst einen auf Freund machen, dann wenn du mal Kritik bekommen hast auf 180 sein, und dann nach sinnloser Diskussion wieder versuchen, Infos zu bekommen und einen auf "Friedefreudeeierkuchen" zu machen, denke ich, ist es schwer, Vertreuen zu fassen. Vorallem wenn dann auch noch dauernd provokante Witze zum Thema C&R kommen...

Tut mir Leid, wenn das jetzt etwas hart kommt, aber solche Diskussionen nerven einfach. Irgendwann muss es halt mal raus...
So, und jetzt genug Offtopic, alles weitere und Antwort gerne in PN, @ Thomas...


Weiß eigentlich wer, wie warm oder wie kalt die Maas zur Zeit ist?
Ich war seit dem WE vor der Schonzeit nicht mehr da... Aber nach der Schonzeit gehts sicherlich wieder rund... :q

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## theundertaker (13. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

|kopfkratWenns dir nicht passt, warum gibst du deinen Quark noch dazu...hat keinen interessiert...und jetzt geh in die Heia...ich mache hier nicht auf nett...ich bin nett....wers nicht glaubt, der hat einfach Pech...und es ist mir sowas von egal, was einige von mir denken...ich fragte einfach nur nach Hilfe und wurde hier mit dem Standardspruch abgewiesen, obwohl ich wie schon zehnmal erwähnt die Gesetze einhalte und auch nicht alles abknüppel, was ich fange...*genervt is*

#6Jetzt kann ich wieder zum Thema zurückkehren...

|wavey:Marcel...bist du am We unterwegs? 

;+|waveyall: Wer kann mir helfen einen Karpfen zu drillen....kann auch klein sein...gerne auch mal als Begleitung...einfach nur einen Drill und ich bin glücklich....mehr möchte ich bezüglich Karpfen ja garnicht...über nette Zuschriften freue ich mich weiterhin...


|krachjogibär1996: "Danke" für deine PN...von einem kleinen Kind lasse ich mich nicht so dumm anmachen...unterlasse dies bitte in Zukunft...bist auf Igno, sorry...sowas tue ich mir nicht an...da krieg ichs mit den Augen beim Lesen.


|waveyBoilie: Lies bitte nochmal meinen Beitrag von 7:24 Uhr...habe das was hinzugeschrieben...

Liebe Grüße
vom Schleimer (hab ich mir sagen lassen müssen)


----------



## Boiliewerfer (13. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

passt schon theundertaker   ich habe es richtig verstanden..

bin ja selbst kein Profi und lernen kann man ja von jedem 



#h


----------



## theundertaker (13. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Naja...wollts wenigstens erwähnt haben...ich bin kein guter Angler...aber ich fahre zum Angeln, um mich mit den Kollegen zu treffen, zu späßeln, bisschen zu angeln, Natur genießen...und wenn was beißt...noch besser....nicht mehr und nicht weniger...vielleicht lernen wir von dir noch wat...ich freue mich immer, wenn ich was dazulerne...vielleicht ergänzt man sich ja dann....


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Noch 6 Wochen Schonzeit, da kann der Trööt noch richtig lustig werden.
Kritik sollte nicht ins persönliche gehen.


----------



## SmokaLot (16. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo zusammen war gerade eben in maastricht und wollte mich mit ein paar maden ans wasser setzen ... und zwar hier...
http://img156.*ih.us/img156/332/visplaner.png

doch leider wurde uns gesagt das sei vereinsgewässer... laut visplaner ist es doch meiner meinung nach frei mit vispas oder versteh ich was falsch...??


----------



## Roy Digerhund (16. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wer hat euch das denn gesagt?


----------



## SmokaLot (16. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

andere holländische angler...


----------



## Roy Digerhund (16. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich kann dir dazu nix genaues sagen. Selber war ich da nur 3 Mal und lohnen tut sich diese Stelle nicht. Ausser ein paar Rotaugen haben wir dort nichts gefangen.
Dann hatten wir wohl Glück, dass wir nicht kontrolliert worden sind.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Janni0384 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ja das ist vereinsgewässer.
bin da auch schon von der politie verwiesen worden...#c


----------



## SmokaLot (17. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

naja da kann man nix machen... 
war ja auch nicht so schön da, dass ich da wieder hin will 

dann sollte der visplanner mal aktualisiert werden. 

aber hast nicht richtig stress deshalb mit der polizei gehabt oder war es schwer denen verständlich zu machen das es so im internet seht...?


----------



## Janni0384 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ach manchmal glaub ich die wissen selber nicht wo man angeln darf und wo nicht!
der eine musste erstmal telefonieren und nachfragen weil ich der überzeugung war da angeln zu dürfen.
waren aber dann eigentlich sehr freundlich und sagten ich soll doch bitte einpacken und wo anders angeln.
das war dann auch ok für mich und ich bin nicht weiter drauf eingangen.
da ich die stelle auch nicht so toll fand war´s mir auch egal!
gruß Jan


----------



## köfi01 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das ist doch mal der Hammer!!! angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell

Der Link geht nicht ,keine Ahnung warum . Gebt mal angeln in den niederlanden ein und geht auf Aktuell


----------



## wilhelm (17. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Klick mich.

Der Link geht, versprochen.

Gruß Wilhelm

Ps.: die drei Ausrufezeichen bei dir, Köfi, sind der Fehler.


----------



## köfi01 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dank dir .

Das ist doch wohl der Hammer :r Die gehören in den Bau !!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilhelm (17. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wenn du die drei Wilderer meinst die müssen nicht nur in den Bau man müsste sie auch wegen verunglimpfung des deutschen Staates bestrafen können|znaika:. Schade das solche Spezialisten den Ruf der deutschen Angler in den Niederlanden so schädigen.:r

Wilhelm


----------



## köfi01 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Genau so sehe ich das auch #6


----------



## Boiliewerfer (17. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Wenn du die drei Wilderer meinst die müssen nicht nur in den Bau man müsste sie auch wegen verunglimpfung des deutschen Staates bestrafen können|znaika:. Schade das solche Spezialisten den Ruf der deutschen Angler in den Niederlanden so schädigen.:r
> 
> Wilhelm


 
|good:   ....mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen!


----------



## SmokaLot (18. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

jap durfte ich am sa. auch feststellen das wir da nicht sehr beliebt sind! sehr schade !!! aber das ist auch verständlich wenn manche es nicht lassen koennen in der schonzeit mit der spinnrute rum zu laufen... oder wenn man trotz das schonzeit ist den zander mitnehmen muss ...weil er zufällig die maden atackiert hat oder so ... leider schon alles gesehen in der kurzen zeit (obwohl es sich wie monate anfühlt) jetzt!!!!


----------



## Roy Digerhund (18. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das ist aber bei weitem nicht bei allen Holländern so. Ich habe schon viele nette Gespräche mit Höllandern gehabt. Die wissen auch, dass nur ein Bruchteil der deutschen Angler solche Vollidioten sind.
Ich wüsste mal gerne wieviel die Typen blechen mussten.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Roy Digerhund (18. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das kann doch nicht sein! Ist ja ein schlechter Witz...


----------



## QWERTZ (18. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Das kann doch nicht sein! Ist ja ein schlechter Witz...




Richtig, das ist ein schlechter Witz!!

Kein Wunder das bei diesem "Risiko" immer wieder ein paar Idioten auf die Idee kommen es auszuprobieren. 

Da zahl ich ja im Jahr mehr für Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitungen in NL. |bigeyes

@Udo:
Bist Du sicher das es nicht mehr wird bei den dreien?

Da kann der Staatsanwalt doch sicher je nach Fall eine andere Entscheidung treffen, oder?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (18. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Roy,
> ist aber nicht alles , da kommen noch weitere Strafen hinzu.
> Wenn du während der Schonzeit Fische entnimmst , was ja geschenen ist das legt der Staatsanwalt die Strafe fest , ist min. 1 Monatsgehalt , in dem Fall wird es aber mehr sein  :q
> 
> ...





Ahhhh....also doch.
Dann wirds ja doch schön teuer.... 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

In einem Eilverfahren hat die Staatsanwaltschaft die Wilderer sofort zu einer Geldstrafe verurteilt. 
Dann war die Strafe nicht so hoch und du wirst diese Idioten bald wieder am Wasser haben.
Erst bei einer Gerichtsverhandlung wird es teuer.
Wenn ich wieder im Hafen bin werde ich mal einen Polizisten fragen wie hoch die Srafe war ,kenne da einige.


----------



## KNICK23 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> oh ja , passiert hier sehr schnell.
> Nur 5 Km/h zu schnell und man ist 30 Euro los .
> Mal eben mit 26 Km/h zu schnell summieren sich
> ...



ich war 7km/h zu schnell und musste 35euro blechen.und fürs falsch parken gabs direkt satte 60 euro.sauerei^^da sind se in unserm nachbarland echt schnell.


----------



## theundertaker (18. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Gut so  Hält man sich an die Regeln, bekommt man keine Strafe...war doch schon als Kind so  Die Regeln ändern sich einfach nur mit fortschreitendem Alter ein bisschen...


----------



## QWERTZ (18. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> oh ja , passiert hier sehr schnell.
> Nur 5 Km/h zu schnell und man ist 30 Euro los .
> Mal eben mit 26 Km/h zu schnell summieren sich
> ...



Ja, genau das ist es. 

Und bei den wöchentlichen Tripps kommen da im Jahr ein paar Briefe zusammen. 

Gemein ist auch, dass es so lange dauert bis die Post da ist. 
Letztes Jahr bin ich zwei mal an der gleichen Stelle erwischt worden, ohne es zu merken. :q 
Die blitzen ja auch noch von hinten, Fahrer ist denen ja Scheixx egal. :q

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Roy Digerhund (18. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

In Maastricht gibt´s ne lustige Kreuzung. Während einer Rotphase kann man gemütlich zugucken, wie teilw. 15-20 Autos geblitzt werden. Da kommt ne Menge Asche zusammen. Aber soweit zu gehen, dass ich das gutfinde, kame mir jetzt nicht in den Sinn.
Gruss ROY


----------



## QWERTZ (18. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> In Maastricht gibt´s ne lustige Kreuzung. Während einer Rotphase kann man gemütlich zugucken, wie teilw. 15-20 Autos geblitzt werden. Da kommt ne Menge Asche zusammen. Aber soweit zu gehen, dass ich das gutfinde, kame mir jetzt nicht in den Sinn.
> Gruss ROY




Nein, solche "Abzocker Stellen" müssen nicht sein.
Kontrollieren können und sollen sie ja auch. 
Aber sowas...

Das ist wie in der Ferienzeit in der 30er Zone vor der Schule. #d#q  Weit und breit kein Kind zu sehen, alles dicht...aber die Bullen haben die Blitze ausgepackt.

Aber wir kommen vom Thema ab... :q


Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (18. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ja , und kommen damit auch durch.
> Ich kann auch jedem nur raten die Bußgeldbescheide zu bezahlen.
> Die greifen zu drastischen Mitteln wenn man nicht zahlt , beim nächsten Besuch in NL bekommt man gleich ne Radkralle ans Auto , wenn man denn erwischt wird.
> ...




Jep, daher bezahlen oder wenn es sich lohnt ab zum Straßenverkehrsamt neue Nummernschilder holen. :m

Je nach Vergehen, deutlich billiger. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## KNICK23 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Gut so  Hält man sich an die Regeln, bekommt man keine Strafe...war doch schon als Kind so  Die Regeln ändern sich einfach nur mit fortschreitendem Alter ein bisschen...



jup da muss ich schon zustimmen.allerdings beim parken war es echt hart.war an der uni in nijmegen und ich hab immer da geparkt.wie auch etwa 30-40 andere leute jeden tag.und übers wochenende haben die dann schilder aufgestellt,dass parken verboten war.und blind durch die gewohnheit habe ich und auch zig andere die schilder übersehen.komm nach ner prüfung wieder und hatte dann nen schönen zettel anner karre,worauf stand,dass ich 60 mücken überweisen sollte^^.auch die 7km/h zu schnell waren mies.5meter nach ortseingang ausm parkenden auto wurde geblitzt.wurde beim langsamer werden erwischt.war schon ärgerlich.

naja man lernt daraus!


----------



## theundertaker (18. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ja klar...gibt schon ärgerliche Situationen...war auch nicht böse gemeint...ich habe auch keinen Bock geblitzt zu werden, kann aber bei mir genauso mal passieren  Bis jetzt bin ich in Holland verschont geblieben....Gott sei Dank....oder die Post braucht bei mir noch viel länger 

Aber solange es "nur" Geld ist, ist noch alles paletti....wenn man nicht gesund ist, ist das viel schlimmer...da sche*** man dann auf Geld, weils einem im schlechtesten Fall garnix mehr bringt...

A propos vom Thema abkommen  Jetzt wieder zurück zu den Maasplassen und der Maas


----------



## KNICK23 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> ja klar...gibt schon ärgerliche Situationen...war auch nicht böse gemeint...ich habe auch keinen Bock geblitzt zu werden, kann aber bei mir genauso mal passieren  Bis jetzt bin ich in Holland verschont geblieben....Gott sei Dank....oder die Post braucht bei mir noch viel länger
> 
> Aber solange es "nur" Geld ist, ist noch alles paletti....wenn man nicht gesund ist, ist das viel schlimmer...da sche*** man dann auf Geld, weils einem im schlechtesten Fall garnix mehr bringt...
> 
> A propos vom Thema abkommen  Jetzt wieder zurück zu den Maasplassen und der Maas



sehe ich genauso.freu mich schon auf samstag.dann gehts endlich wieder mit meinem bruder und nem kumpel ans wasser wird auch mal wieder zeit.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> gerade im Dagblad De Limburger gelesen,
> es gibt wieder mehr Fisch in Roermond #6
> An der Zählstelle der Roermonder Passage wurden im Jahr 2010 über 13 000 Fische gezählt , das sind drei mal so viele wie noch im Jahr 2009.
> ...


 Hallo Udo
Das ist das was mir niemand glaubt,da ist genug Fisch da.
Ich sehe das auch bei mir, meine Fänge werden jedes Jahr mehr.Wer jetzt glaubt das man jetzt nur die Angel reinhalten muß und die Fische streiten sich um den Haken ist auf dem Holzweg.Mann sollte schon ein paar Stellen kennen und sich die Bisse erarbeiten.


----------



## Benno86 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Da geb Ich dir recht
Hab dieses jahr an den  glaub 3 Tagen waren es bis jetzt mehr bzw Größere Fische gefangen als letztes Jahr^^
Ich Zähl jetzt alles unter 5 cm nicht mit.
Man muss halt echt bissl suchen bzw Seine Technik drauf einstellen dann klappts^^


----------



## KNICK23 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Benno86 schrieb:


> Da geb Ich dir recht
> Hab dieses jahr an den  glaub 3 Tagen waren es bis jetzt mehr bzw Größere Fische gefangen als letztes Jahr^^
> Ich Zähl jetzt alles unter 5 cm nicht mit.
> Man muss halt echt bissl suchen bzw Seine Technik drauf einstellen dann klappts^^



dann muss ich das nächste mal wohl vernünftig auf die suche gehn.war dieses jahr bisher 6 oder 7mal  unterwegs und alles was bisher gebissen hat war ein kleines rotauge  hehe...naja immer positiv sehen es kann ja nur noch besser werden:vik:


----------



## theundertaker (19. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Dann komm doch mal mit uns mit...wir fangen zwar auch nicht viel, aber ab und an verirrt sich mal ein Fisch an den Haken @Knick23...


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi, 

jetzt ist es soweit wollte dieses We mal auf Karpfen ansitzen. finde eine stelle am Lateraalkanal interessant .. doch leider steht in meinem büchlein auf Deutsch nichts über die ecke drin. kennt sich einer in De Weerd aus? ist so ein Toter arm hinter den Campinplätzen auf der rechten seite. hab dort schonmal Leute ansitzen sehen aber reicht die Hsv Goenegen erlaubnis aus?

danke im voraus

mfg


----------



## QWERTZ (21. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZandeR$tar2007 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> jetzt ist es soweit wollte dieses We mal auf Karpfen ansitzen. finde eine stelle am Lateraalkanal interessant .. doch leider steht in meinem büchlein auf Deutsch nichts über die ecke drin. kennt sich einer in De Weerd aus? ist so ein Toter arm hinter den Campinplätzen auf der rechten seite. hab dort schonmal Leute ansitzen sehen aber reicht die Hsv Goenegen erlaubnis aus?
> 
> ...



Jep, da kannst Du angeln. Hat direkte Verbindung zur Maas, kein Problem. 

Ist nur recht steinig im Uferbereich, aber das klappt schon.

Viel Erfolg!

Grüße
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (21. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Kann mich Marcel nur anschließen...da darfst du angeln...keine Sorge...

Kannst ja mal berichten, wie es war...wir wissen, wo du meinst  Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass da kein Karpfen schwimmt...aber probieren geht über studieren...habs noch nicht probiert und kann nur rein vermuten....ist so ne Vorahnung quasi 

Ich bin schon ruhig....jetzt nix mehr sagt............also fast nix mehr.................bis auf..............................

FROHE OSTERTAGE!!!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Kann mich Marcel nur anschließen...da darfst du angeln...keine Sorge...
> 
> Kannst ja mal berichten, wie es war...wir wissen, wo du meinst  Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass da kein Karpfen schwimmt...aber probieren geht über studieren...habs noch nicht probiert und kann nur rein vermuten....ist so ne Vorahnung quasi
> 
> ...



Problem ist das ich keine Karpfen erfahrungen habe.

Sieht ziemlich ruhig aus und ist von meinem Campingplatz (hermes) nicht weit .. 

Leute wie sieht es den mit dem kleinen Plaas an den Campings aus? gibts da Karpfen? bei mir am campingwagen das ufer ist recht tief so locker bis 12m sehe dort nur nie einen ansitzen


----------



## theundertaker (21. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

PN is raus


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ *ZandeR$tar2007*
*Du bist doch Mitglied vom HSV?*
*Besorge dir den Zusatzschein vom Industriehafen,dort triffst du automatisch auf Karpfenangler.*


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> @ *ZandeR$tar2007*
> *Du bist doch Mitglied vom HSV?*
> *Besorge dir den Zusatzschein vom Industriehafen,dort triffst du automatisch auf Karpfenangler.*




He wie jetzt industriehafen? wo isn das? vor der roermoender Brücke rechts runter? meinst du dort? ich weiss nich ob sich das so lohnt für 2 Monate 

Aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> PN is raus




hab ich gemerkt


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZandeR$tar2007 schrieb:


> He wie jetzt industriehafen? wo isn das? vor der roermoender Brücke rechts runter? meinst du dort? ich weiss nich ob sich das so lohnt für 2 Monate
> 
> Aber trotzdem danke.


 

 Der Schein ist kostenlos für dich du mußt ihn nur beantragen.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ alle
Schöne Ostern wünsche ich euch.


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wo und wie mach ich das den?

Von mir auch Frohe Ostern !!!!


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZandeR$tar2007 schrieb:


> wo und wie mach ich das den?
> 
> Von mir auch Frohe Ostern !!!!


 

 Nur ne Mail an den Verein und dann schicken sie ihn dir zu.


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke Zanderjäger.

soo das schöne Osterwochenende ist vorbei 

mit nem dicken sonnenbrand und ein Jahr älter bin ich wieder zurück. 


An alle Brassen und Karpfen Fans. falls ihr die Ecke nicht kennt

der See heisst Smoelbrok und bietet ohne ende Weissfisch.

war dort mit Inlinesskates unterwegs bis zur *Marina                      Oolderhuuske* kurz vor der einfahrt zur Oolderhusske auf der rechten Seite geht der See Smoelbrok zuende. Konnte da richtig richtig dicke Brassen locker so an die 30 stück beobachten. Ausserdem paar kleine Rotaugen. und auch einen schönen dicken Schuppenkarpfen der da seine runden machte.

Für mich Persöhnlich ist da zuviel los da Ballern permanent Autos zur Marina und zurück.

Aber dort sind auch wirklich sehr sehr viele weissfische und laut Mass-Seen-Erlaubnis darf Smoelbrok auch beangelt werden. 


Mfg


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich bin gestern auch zurück gekommen und konnte mal wieder nur die Hände über den kopf zusammenschlagen. Wie jedes Jahr kann man beobachten, dass von gewissen leuten die Raubfischschonzeit nicht beachtet wird. Ich konnte einen älteren und ein jungen Mann beobachten, wie sie mit Spinner geangelt haben und dann auch noch nen 40+Barsch gefangen haben. Das beste kommt noch... Sie haben erstmal 10min gebraucht um den Haken ohne Zange zu lösen dann wurde der Barsch fast zerdrückt und ins Auto gebracht ohne ihn waidgerecht zu töten. Ich finde es sollte besser kontrliert werden, da man jedes Jahr immer das gleiche beobachten kann naja trotzdem waren es ein paa schöne Tage in der Sonne xD


----------



## Roy Digerhund (26. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

0800-0341
Anrufen und bescheid geben...


----------



## QWERTZ (26. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Wie jedes Jahr kann man beobachten, dass von gewissen leuten die Raubfischschonzeit nicht beachtet wird. Ich konnte einen älteren und ein jungen Mann beobachten, wie sie mit Spinner geangelt haben und dann auch noch nen 40+Barsch gefangen haben. Das beste kommt noch... Sie haben erstmal 10min gebraucht um den Haken ohne Zange zu lösen dann wurde der Barsch fast zerdrückt und ins Auto gebracht ohne ihn waidgerecht zu töten.




Und warum schaust Du dir das nur an und reagierst nicht!? 

Die Nummer, wieoben schon geposted, steht auch auf dem Vispas drauf!! 

Ist schon zum kot... wenn man sieht was am Wasser so abgeht. Jedes Jahr das gleiche.. 

Wo war das denn genau @Spinnangler?   

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Und warum schaust Du dir das nur an und reagierst nicht!?
> 
> Die Nummer, wieoben schon geposted, steht auch auf dem Vispas drauf!!
> 
> ...


 

 |good:


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich habe dazu nichts gesagt, da ich alleine unterwegs war (ohne angeln nur das Wasser mal angeguckt) und es sich um eine große gruppe handelte mit grill usw. Ich brauch glaub ich nichts zu sagen ihr wisst bestimmt welche Art Angler ich meine und die sind mir zu aggresive, deswegen wollte ich da alleine nichts sagen und den Vispas hatte ich im Wohnwagen. Naja wenn man allein sieht wie die angeln dann kann ich nur lachen. Das war in De Weerd. Unterhalb der Maasbrücke ist ja diese Landzunge wo auch ein See rein geht mit ein paa Hausbooten und der See verbindet einen Weiteren mit einer kleinen blauen Brücke und dort an der Brücke war das.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich habe dazu nichts gesagt, da ich alleine unterwegs war (ohne angeln nur das Wasser mal angeguckt) und es sich um eine große gruppe handelte mit grill usw. Ich brauch glaub ich nichts zu sagen ihr wisst bestimmt welche Art Angler ich meine und die sind mir zu aggresive, deswegen wollte ich da alleine nichts sagen und den Vispas hatte ich im Wohnwagen. Naja wenn man allein sieht wie die angeln dann kann ich nur lachen. Das war in De Weerd. Unterhalb der Maasbrücke ist ja diese Landzunge wo auch ein See rein geht mit ein paa Hausbooten und der See verbindet einen Weiteren mit einer kleinen blauen Brücke und dort an der Brücke war das.


 

Anrufen und bescheid geben... 
Wurde oben schon geschrieben.


----------



## Reborn84 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Spinnangler

Auf der Landzunge wird oft kontrolliert zumindestens letztes Jahr. Bin da an einem Tag  5 mal kontrolliert worden und die waren schon sehr pingelig ^^. 
Aber was die Landzunge angeht war ich da oft Nachtangeln und es war die Hölle dort. Wie die Leute sich da benehmen. Zum Ende der Sommerzeit bzw Ferienzeit sammeln sich da Berge von Müll. Echt unglaublisch. 
Aber Top Karpfen und Hecht Gebiet in dem See zum Campingplatz (De Weerd wenn ich mich nicht täusche). Auf der anderen Seite fängt man sehr gut große Hechte im Hafeneingang bzw abends an der Spundwand entlang. Naja die ganze Ecke dort ist schon toll hat aber schon bessere Zeiten gegeben.


----------



## Reborn84 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

An der Brücke selber sitzt meistens ein Typ mit ner langen Stipprute und sein Sohn. Der ist schwer in Ordnung. Auf der anderen stehen meist 3 oder 4 Leute die gefallen mir auch nicht so ^^. Wenn du die abends dort mal erwischen solltest ruf die nummer mal an dort ist abends komplettes Angelverbot.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## theundertaker (26. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZandeR$tar2007 schrieb:


> Danke Zanderjäger.
> 
> soo das schöne Osterwochenende ist vorbei
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe, dass es dir ansonsten gut geht...#q#q#q

Du brauchst mich schon mal nicht mehr anschreiben...auf so was Dämliches hab ich absolut keinen Bock...da will man behilflich sein und alles wird breit getreten...traurig, traurig...|director:|krach:

Mit unfreundlichen Grüßen!!

Thomas


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich habe dazu nichts gesagt, da ich alleine unterwegs war (ohne angeln nur das Wasser mal angeguckt) und es sich um eine große gruppe handelte mit grill usw. Ich brauch glaub ich nichts zu sagen ihr wisst bestimmt welche Art Angler ich meine und die sind mir zu aggresive, deswegen wollte ich da alleine nichts sagen und den Vispas hatte ich im Wohnwagen. Naja wenn man allein sieht wie die angeln dann kann ich nur lachen. Das war in De Weerd. Unterhalb der Maasbrücke ist ja diese Landzunge wo auch ein See rein geht mit ein paa Hausbooten und der See verbindet einen Weiteren mit einer kleinen blauen Brücke und dort an der Brücke war das.




Ja stimmt da waren ohne ende Angler ich konnte nen Opa auf seinem Schlauchboot beobachten der schön geschleppt hat bei uns im hafen "Hermes" haben mit steinen geworfen als er nicht geguckt hat  konnten aber nich soweit werfen... Uund Osteuropäer und co. gibts gerade in dieser ecke rum um zuidplaas genug... ! Letztes jahr war schon extrem.. jeder 2te furz stande mit der spinne da rum ... und dann wundern WIR uns das es Jahr für Jahr weniger Fisch gibt... ist echt schon traurig... 
naja am besten nicht mehr aufregen ... bringt eh alles nix...

Edit by Mod: Überdenke mal deine Wortwahl


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass es dir ansonsten gut geht...#q#q#q
> 
> Du brauchst mich schon mal nicht mehr anschreiben...auf so was Dämliches hab ich absolut keinen Bock...da will man behilflich sein und alles wird breit getreten...traurig, traurig...|director:|krach:
> 
> ...




Jetzt Übertreib mal nicht sofort... ich habe keinem geschadet... und falls du da angelst dann geh gegen die leute vor die was falsch machen. ich weiss das ich nichts falsch mache... und es auch nicht wirklich wild ist mal die eine oder andere ecke preiszugeben. Sorry das ich jetzt deinen ??Hotspot?? veraten habe .. aber riechen kann ich es nicht! und SPots von dieser Sorte kenne ich genug !! also falls du sowas noch brauchst kannst dich ja melden. Ist eh nich meine Welt so das weissfisch angeln und Barsche und Zander fängt man dort definitv NICHT !!


Wunderschöne Grüße zurück Thomas !


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Achso und nochwas... Egal ob du Thomas oder Udo.. das was ihr schreibt ist Absoluter schwachsinn... ! Es handelt sich nur um Wochen und die stellen werden alle aufgefunden. Sobald ein See leer ist gehts weiter auf den nächsten... ! Man sollte besser mit anderen maßnahmen vorgehen als sein Fischparadies solange geheim zuhalten wie es nur geht . Denn wie schon gesagt es handelt sich nur um Wochen ! glaubt es mir ... Die "JÄGER" sind auch nicht dämlich ... an jedem meiner Spots waren schon typen die ihre blauen säcke vollgeballert haben mit fischen. so ist es nunmal und so bleibt es bis mal endlich was passiert. Naja jedem das seine...


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> sorry , aber anstatt den opa mit Steinen zu bewerfen hättet ihr einfach mal die schon genannte Telefon Nr. anrufen sollen .
> Hier bei mir dauert das keine 30 Minuten bis das die polizei vor Ort ist und dann kontroliert.
> 
> ...



Der opa war schon nach 20min weg. hätte absolut nix gebracht und andere die in der schonzeit " Jagen" jagen auch dich und mich wenn du versucht denen zu erzählen das die das nicht dürfen. Ich bin mir sicher das du weisst was ich meine. Und die kleinen Steinchen zuwerfen hat eh kein erfolg gebracht ...


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja is gut .... du hast ja soo recht.. !!! lass uns mal zusammen ne runde durch roermond drehen ich werd dir alle 100m einen mit ner spinne zeigen .. und dann rufst du deine behörden mal an und dann will ich mal sehen was die machen... garnix weil die meisten so aufällig kommen da sind die ruten schon längst im auto...


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> So ein Schlauboot hat ne Registrierungsnummer , die ist hier in NL vorgeschrieben , die hätte man sich nur merken müssen und den Behörden mitteilen müssen
> Manchmal ist alles so einfach , man muss halt nur etwas überlegen




Dieses schlauchboot hatte absolut garnix... bis auf nen kleinen Benziner hinten dran und nen opa mit ner spinne... !!!


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Es sind nur 2 Monate Schonzeit und alle drehen durch. Ihr solltet eure Energie nutzen um euch auf die Saison vorzubereiten, sonst seit ihr wieder am jammern wo sind nur die ganzen Fische hin. Fragt euch doch mal wieviele " Hot Spots " ihr selber gefunden habt.
Ihr solltet nicht nur die Backen aufblasen ihr müßt auch drücken.


----------



## theundertaker (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ZandeR$tar2007 schrieb:


> also falls du sowas noch brauchst kannst dich ja melden.



N bisschen Arroganz hat ja noch nie geschadet...#c



ZandeR$tar2007 schrieb:


> und  Barsche und Zander fängt man dort definitv NICHT !!



Genau....kannst du den See mit deinem Blick durchleuchten ;+



Wenn alles so schwachsinnig ist, was ich schreibe, werde ich jetzt keinem (bis auf die bekannten Ausnahmen) mehr antworten....

P.S.: Ich schreibe lieber Schwachsinn als andere Angler aus Versehen mit Steinwürfen zu verletzen...das hat noch nicht mal ein falsch angelnder Mensch verdient....was jetzt schwachsinnig ist lassen wir mal dahingestellt...|kopfkrat
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

So.....auf nimmer wieder"lesen".....|sagnix|gutenach#u


----------



## QWERTZ (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ps. andere haben sich übrigens für solch eine Aussage schon ne Verwarnung eingehandelt




Und das zurecht!! Wo sind die Mods wenn man sie braucht? 

@Zanderspinner2007: 
So viel Scheixx habe ich morgens vor neun Uhr schon lange nicht mehr gelesen... #d

@Udo: Petri!! 

@Thomas: Ruhe bewahren, solche Typen gibts doch überall...

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich bin die Ruhe in Person, mein Liebling


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich war doch der jenige der Sofort angeriffen wurde .

Dachte eigendlich das das forum hier dafür gedacht ist sich auszutauschen , tipp und tricks zu sammeln ... da erzähl ich mal wo was war oder wo ich was gesehen habe und schon kommen die aggressiven sprüche....!

Und das mit dem opa war sowieso übertrieben.. der war über 50m von mir entfernt auch wenn ich wirklich gewollt hätte hätte ich den nicht getroffen. Wollte dem nur Symbolisieren das das was er da macht Falsch ist ...! naja is jetzt auch egal..



@ quarzsand :

wieso redest du überhaupt mit? hab ich auch deinen SUPER SPOT preisgegeben?

Sorry aber riechen kann ich nicht das ihr gerade da eure äste ins wasser hält.


----------



## goeddoek (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



			
				Udo561 schrieb:
			
		

> Ps. andere haben sich übrigens für solch eine Aussage schon ne Verwarnung eingehandelt



Keine Bange, Udo. Dafür handelt sich jeder 'ne Verwarnung ein 




QWERTZ schrieb:


> Und das zurecht!! Wo sind die Mods wenn man sie braucht?



Auch die gehen Berufen nach, müssen schlafen, essen, trinken ..... 

Und freuen sich über jede PN  #h


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Keine Bange, Udo. Dafür handelt sich jeder 'ne Verwarnung ein
> 
> 
> 
> ...





OK OK ich sehe es ja ein ! das war zu mies .....


----------



## goeddoek (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Na, dann ist doch alles in bester Ordnung und hier kann wieder gepflegt übers Angeln bei unsern netten Nachbarn geplauscht werden  :m


----------



## QWERTZ (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Auch die gehen Berufen nach, müssen schlafen, essen, trinken .....
> 
> Und freuen sich über jede PN  #h




So war das auch nicht gemeint! 
Beim nächsten mal gibts ne PN!


@Zanderspinner:

Das ist ein öffentliches Forum, daher darf auch ich hier mit schreiben. Auch wenn es Dir nicht passt...

Und ja, auch ich hab an dem See schon öfter geangelt. Und auch ich habe ihn schon weiterempfohlen, aber per PN. 
Du kennst die Thematik doch ganz genau und hast Deine Beiträge hier bewusst formuliert...

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> So war das auch nicht gemeint!
> Beim nächsten mal gibts ne PN!
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry aber Zanderstar2007 mit Zanderspinner anzuschreiben
ist auch nicht OK,wir sollten nicht beleidigend werden.


----------



## Shivasmoon (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Datum: 12-14.04.
Ort: Holland / Roermond
Uhrzeit : abends in die Nacht hinein
Wetter:Sonnig, windig
Temp: ~15°
Wer: Shivasmoon mit Vater
Zielfisch: Weissfisch
Köder: Maden, Mais

Ergebnis: siehe Fotos





















...leider kein Karpfen dabei, aber ein paar tolle Tage mit schönen Fischen aus Holland!!!


----------



## Reborn84 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Schöne Fänge. Petri.

Ich denke mal ich kann das hier fragen ^^. 
In Roermond soll ja ein etwas größerer Angeladen sein. Zumindestens habe ich das so gehört nur weiß ich leider nicht wo der ist. 
Kannte bisher nur 2 Läden. Einer ist schon seit 2 JAhren zu. Der andere ist in der Innenstadt an der großen Kirche aber den mein ich natürlich nicht ^^.

Weiß vlt jemand wo dieser sein soll? Wäre toll wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## KNICK23 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Morgen ,
> bin zurück , war heute mal wieder erfolgreich
> Eine Schleie , zwei karpfen , einen dann noch im Drill verloren.
> Gruß Udo



dann mal petri.
hört sich ja ganz gut an für nen morgen.wollte eigentlich auch heute mit meinem bruder los. hab ausnahmsweise mal schon im vorraus angefüttert und als es dann heute morgen ein wenig geregnet hat,wollte mein bruder leider nicht mehr.und naja.beim ansitzen habe ich lieber noch n bissl gesellschaft.wäre derzeit kein kunstköderverbot, wäre ich wohl auch alleine los gezogen, aber so hab ichs sein lassen.hab versucht mir einzureden,dass die temperaturunterschiede recht groß waren und ich wohl wieder leer ausgegangen wäre^^.


----------



## köfi01 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Tach auch 

Hengelsport Centrale Limburg

Keulsebaan 501 

6045 GG Roermond

Hoffe ich konnte helfen .

Gruß Ralf


----------



## QWERTZ (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petri Udo und Shivasmoon zu den Fängen!  
Rapfen gibts also nach wie vor genug... |supergri


@Reborn84: 

Ich weiß nicht genau welcher jetzt wo ist, aber ich denke Du suchst den " Eurotackle" oder? 

*  Eurotackle Roermond
 Raadhuisstraat 24
											6042 JL ROERMOND
  Tel 0475-568640

Gruß
marcel

*


----------



## Reborn84 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

JA das wird der wohl sein. Danke Qwertz und Köfi01.
Na so wie ich mich kenne bin ich bestimmt schon oft dran vorbei gefahren :r

Ich werde einfach mal bei beiden vorbei schauen .

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## QWERTZ (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Reborn84 schrieb:


> Ich werde einfach mal bei beiden vorbei schauen .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Stephan




Hallo Stephan,

die haben auch beide ne Homepage:

1. http://www.hsc-limburg.nl/webshop/
2. http://www.eurotackle.nl/shop/Filialen-sp-1.html


@Ralf: 

Servus! Alles gut bei Dir?
Wie schauts bei Dir aus mit angeln im Moment??



Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Reborn84 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wow wird ja sogar das ganze Sortiment angezeigt |bigeyes.
Besser geht es wohl nicht mehr 

Mega thx QWERTZ!!!


Gruß 

Stephan


----------



## Reborn84 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja genau wegen dem Raubfischsortiment hab ich nach diesem Laden gesucht. 

Bei mir hier gibt es zwar auch 2 Läden aber der eine ist total überteuert, das Sortiment ist nicht so groß  und der andere führt nicht gerade ein gutes Sortiment.

Natürlich bestell ich überwiegend im Internet aber sich die Sachen anzuschauen, diese zu halten macht schon viel aus.

Hab schon oft beim Holland angeln gefragt und das wusste nie jemand . 


Danke danke danke!!!


Gruß

Stephan


----------



## QWERTZ (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> den Eurotackle in Venlo kann ich echt empfehlen.
> Super aufgeräumter Laden , großes Sortiment und immer
> einige Bivvy´s, Liegen , Stühle , usw. aufgebaut.
> ...




Hi Udo,

er fragte aber nach dem Laden in Roermond! 
In Venlo war ich aúch schon oft, nette Jungs dort und geiles Sortiment!

Weiß aber halt nich ob der Laden in Roermond das gleiche Sortiment bietet!?

Gerne Stephan, geh mal stöbern und einkaufen. Macht ja immer wieder Spaß! 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Okay, gut zu wissen. Dann fahr ich weiterhin nach Venlo! 

Thx
Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

In keinem Angelladen bekommt man alles was man brauch zumindestens als Raubfischangler xD Mal dahin mal dahin also so ist es bei mir...Naja die Hengelsportcentrale Limburg rüstet jetzt stark auf im Thema Raubfischsortiment. Viele Wobbler sind neu gekommen und kommen neu *freu* xD Ich kann nie aus einem Angelladen gehn ohne dort was gekauft zu haben, denn irgendetwas findet man noch immer und wenn es nur nen Päckchen Karabiener sind xD


----------



## QWERTZ (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Der Laden ist auch geil , da gibt es ja alleine im Wobblerbereich so ziemlich jeden Wobbler den es auf dem Markt gibt , oder zumindest die , die oft gefischt werden.
> 
> Und in Venlo bekommt man auch Kaffee oder Wasser gratis
> 
> Gruß Udo




Ja das stimmt schon, ich finde es vor allem gut wenn man nach Ruten und ROllen schaut. Die sollte man mal in die Hand nehmen und vergleichen. 

Wobbler hingegen kaufe ich lieber online, da oft deutlich billiger. Die Dinger sind ja eh schon teuer genug! 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Boiliewerfer (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Okay, gut zu wissen. Dann fahr ich weiterhin nach Venlo!
> 
> Thx
> Udo


 

Wenn du in Venlo bist, lohnt auch immer ein Gang zum Fish-Inn 

Ganz in der Nähe und auch gutes Raubfischsortiment..zudem ist die Maas nur 100 Meter entfernt also ein schneller Test immer möglich 

lg


----------



## Reborn84 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Naja dann werd ich wohl auch noch nach Venlo fahren müssen .

Ist ja zum Glück um die Ecke ^^


Gruß 

Stephan


----------



## dc1981 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

sodele, war heute mal bei dem schönen wetter ne runde friedeln,#q

ausbeute 

1 Rotfeder von 24cm
1 Brassen von paar 40cm
1 rotfeder von ca 16cm

und nichts desto trotz 
1 Barsch von 25cm.
der hatte sich nicht an die regeln gehalten.

alles schwimmt aber wieder

greetz


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> In keinem Angelladen bekommt man alles was man brauch zumindestens als Raubfischangler xD Mal dahin mal dahin also so ist es bei mir...Naja die Hengelsportcentrale Limburg rüstet jetzt stark auf im Thema Raubfischsortiment. Viele Wobbler sind neu gekommen und kommen neu *freu* xD Ich kann nie aus einem Angelladen gehn ohne dort was gekauft zu haben, denn irgendetwas findet man noch immer und wenn es nur nen Päckchen Karabiener sind xD


 

 Schau mal bei German Tackle vorbei,da bekommst du als Raubfischangler fast alle und es ist bei dir um der Ecke.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Da war ich schon bei Germantackle echt top Laden, leider war ich nur mit 20e da muss ich mal mit 200€ hin xD


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Da war ich schon bei Germantackle echt top Laden, leider war ich nur mit 20e da muss ich mal mit 200€ hin xD


 
 Du mußt dich mal mit dem Chef unterhalten, der ist auch ein Hollandangler,seine Tipps sind Gold wert.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Beim nächstenmal werde ich mal nach dem Cheff fragen und mich mal mit ihm Unterhalten. Ich meine ich kenne mein Gebiet in Roermond ganz gut aber für Tipps bin ich immer offen xD


----------



## jogibaer1996 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

lool, bei Germantackle gibts z.Zt. nur den Chef. Er hat im Moment keinen Mitarbeiter :q

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> lool, bei Germantackle gibts z.Zt. nur den Chef. Er hat im Moment keinen Mitarbeiter :q
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi


 Wie das ? #c


----------



## jogibaer1996 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

erzähl ich dir morgen, bzw. heute :q


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Udo!

Von welchem Laden in Venlo sprecht Ihr denn da? Komme aus Kleve und hier im Umkreis ist was gut sortierte Läden mit Raubfischzubehör angeht, nix mehr los. Könnte den Besuch in Venlo mit ´ner Familieneinkaufstour verbinden.

Gruß Walleyehunter69#h


----------



## QWERTZ (29. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Walleyehunter69 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> 
> Von welchem Laden in Venlo sprecht Ihr denn da? Komme aus Kleve und hier im Umkreis ist was gut sortierte Läden mit Raubfischzubehör angeht, nix mehr los. Könnte den Besuch in Venlo mit ´ner Familieneinkaufstour verbinden.
> 
> Gruß Walleyehunter69#h




Servus,

steht doch im Thread, sogar mit Link. 

Es geht um den hier: 

*    Eurotackle Venlo
 Biss. Hoensbroeckstraat 29
  5   914 BP VENLO
Tel. 077-3542128
*
Link: http://www.eurotackle.nl/shop/Filialen-sp-1.html

Viel Spaß beim einkaufen! #6:m

Grüße
Marcel


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

In Venlo gibts dann glaub ich noch den Fish In


----------



## QWERTZ (29. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> In Venlo gibts dann glaub ich noch den Fish In




Das ist richtig, aber von dem FishIn hatten wir ja gar nicht gesprochen.
Ich denke er meinte den Eurotackle...

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

http://www.fishinn.nl/contents/nl/privacy.html hier die Page.

@Qwertz Ja ich weis, aber wenn er einmal dort ist, dann würde ich an seiner Stelle auch mehrer Läden anschaun ;-)


----------



## QWERTZ (29. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> http://www.fishinn.nl/contents/nl/privacy.html hier die Page.
> 
> @Qwertz Ja ich weis, aber wenn er einmal dort ist, dann würde ich an seiner Stelle auch mehrer Läden anschaun ;-)




Jep. Das kann er natürlich machen. Der FishIn ist auich ganz gut. Zwar nicht so groß und gut sortiert, aber ein netter Laden. Und der Besitzer ist auch Top, netter Kerl!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Morgen ,
> Jonas , wie siehts mit den Grasern aus ?
> Der großen immer noch nicht erwicht ?
> Nur noch 4 Wochen , dann gehts wieder rund
> Gruß Udo


 Hallo Udo
4 Wochen sind schnell um und die brauchen wir auch noch fürs Boot.
Aber dann geht die Post ab.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## jogibaer1996 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Udo: ich war seit dem Freitag vor Ostern nicht mehr am Wasser...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Angelshop Weeze (30. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Udo, 

ich habe bei der der Fischereibehöre Limburg angerufen und mal nach gefragt wie sich das mit dem Nachtangeln am Leukermeer verhält, folgendes ist bei meinem Gespräch rausgekommen:

" Das Nachtangeln am Leukermeer ist nicht erlaubt ausser in den Monaten Juni, Juli und August in den restlichen Monaten gilt 2 Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang und eine Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang. 
Während der Schonzeit ist es erlaubt mit Wurm zu angeln allerdings dürfen die Stücken nicht größer als 2,5 cm sein."

Ich hoffe das mit diesem Beitrag geholfen ist. 

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Boiliewerfer (30. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Angelshop Weeze schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> ich habe bei der der Fischereibehöre Limburg angerufen und mal nach gefragt wie sich das mit dem Nachtangeln am Leukermeer verhält, folgendes ist bei meinem Gespräch rausgekommen:
> 
> ...


 
Allerdings alles OHNE Bivvy!!! Mit nem normalen Schirm gehts...Zelt definitiv nein! Wird Teuer 

Weiss j nicht mit wem Du telefoniert hast aber ich kann dir gerne mal die richtige Nummer geben  *zwinker*


In der Zeit vom *1. April bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai ** ist es verboten mit folgenden Ködern zu angeln:


Wurm oder Wurmimitationen,
Fischfetzen (ungeachtet der Größe),
Schlachterzeugnissen,
Kunstködern aller Art, mit Ausnahme der Kunstfliege, kleiner als 2,5 cm,
totem Köderfisch
Auch mit 2,5 cm Würmern kannst du bei der Polizei pech haben...vorsicht geboten..lieber ein paar Maden..


----------



## Angelshop Weeze (30. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Boiliewerfer schrieb:


> Allerdings alles OHNE Bivvy!!! Mit nem normalen Schirm gehts...Zelt definitiv nein! Wird Teuer
> 
> Weiss j nicht mit wem Du telefoniert hast aber ich kann dir gerne mal die richtige Nummer geben  *zwinker*
> 
> ...


 

Hi, 
Zelt geht auch muss nach vorne 180 Grad offen sein. So äußerte sich die Behörde dazu.
Ich habe mit der Sportvisserij Limburg gesprochen.


----------



## Boiliewerfer (30. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Also mal zur Erklärung was die Realität sagt :

Ein Brolly als Wetterschutz geht wenn es keinen Boden hat und vorne geöffnet ist. Ich konnte schon leute sehen, die mussten trotzdem einpacken. Das regelt man halt danach 

Aber: Hat du eine Liege dabei zahlst du sofort. Stuhl ok eine Liege als Stuhl auch aber liegen geht nicht. Schlafen im Stuhl auch nicht..

Daher sind die längeren Ansitze immer etwas schwierig dort.
Ich habe schon seeeehr viele Nächte dort verbracht und weiss genau wie die Controle das dort handhabt, also lieber genau überlegen ws man dort plant 

Kennen auch viele von der Maas, man kann dort nachtangeln jedoch ist das schlafen genauso untersagt. Hast du die Polizei vor dir, kann das in die Hose gehen.

Ich habe noch nie eine Strafe gezahlt aber sehr viele zahlen sehen 
Für das LM gibt es extra Kontolleure, mit denen reden hilft ...wenn die sehen das man die Sache sportlich angeht und dort auch nachts fischt in einhaltung aller Regeln, wird ma dort schön Angeln können.
Nachts kommen die auch  

Gehört hier aber nicht rein...das entgleist gerade 



#h


----------



## QWERTZ (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Servus zusammen,

na das ist ja witzig, die Behörde gibt also andere Infos raus als die "Controle". #6

So macht das doch Spaß...

Ich hatte aber auch schon oft das Gefühl, dass die Beamten die kontrollieren kommen selbst gar nicht genau wissen was erlaubt ist und was nicht. Gerade die Geschichte mit Zelt, mit und ohne Boden, Liege oder Stuhl, da ist man meiner Meinung nach schwer vom Beamten abhängig der grad kontrollieren kommt.



Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Boiliewerfer (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nunja ich bekam bisher noch nicht die Aussage das Würmer ok sind. 

Es gibt ja ein klares Wurmverbot...ob der jetzt 2,5 cm oder 5 is spielt nicht die Rolle 

Zu den Zelten gibt es auch eine Regel und auf http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/divers.htm#AngelschirmDefinition auch einfach nachzulesen. Bei der Angelschirm Definition sogar Bebildert .

Das es bei telefonischen Aussagen evtl zu Missverständnissen kommen kann ist ja klar.
Das verstehen auch die Beamten vor Ort in der Regel. Nur möchte ich ja nicht, dass jemand nachts, seinen Kram einpacken soll 

Es gibt sogar Teilabschnitte wo das Angeln auch mit Bivvy erlaubt ist..es soll ja eine Veränderung im Nachtangelgesetz kommen, warten wir es ab. Bis dahin dauert es aber bestimmt nooch


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Boiliewerfer schrieb:


> Nunja ich bekam bisher noch nicht die Aussage das Würmer ok sind.
> 
> Es gibt ja ein klares Wurmverbot...ob der jetzt 2,5 cm oder 5 is spielt nicht die Rolle
> 
> ...


 Richtig,Würmer sind verboten.


----------



## KNICK23 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

so...morgen gehts dann mit meinem bruder endlich wieder ans wasser.haben uns nur noch nicht entschieden wo wir hin gehn.entweder in venlo direkt an der maas,oder wir versuchen es nochmal am rijkelse bemden,wo wir allerdings die letzten beiden male absolut kein glück hatten.mit 4 mann und 8 ruten an 2 kompletten tagen nichts rausgeholt.naja wird sich dann morgen früh recht spontan entscheiden.hat irgendwer hier schonmal am rijkelse bemden geangelt?also ich finde es wirklich schön da.man kann perfekt sitzen,es ist ruhig nur es könnten ab und an ein paar gallaway-rinder stören.also wenn jemand schon da war und ein paar tipps hätte würde ich mich freuen.gerne auch per pn wenn die nachricht nicht jeder lesen soll,der google bedienen kann.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Joa und ich habe gerade in der Schule erfahren das ich vom 28.4 an frei habe bis zum Montag das heißt 1ne Woche durchangeln ;-)


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Joa und ich habe gerade in der Schule erfahren das ich vom 28.4 an frei habe bis zum Montag das heißt 1ne Woche durchangeln ;-)


 Auch hier ab dem 28.05.


----------



## 4Life (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,

zunächst einmal die fakten.

Wohnort: nähe Aachen
Zielfisch: Zander
Wo: Maas, Julianakanal

ich weiss das Roermond eine super Angelstelle für den Zander ist, aber es ist immer 1 Stunde fahrt dort hin. 

meine frage:
kann mir jemand eine gute angelstelle für den zander nennen? der möglichst nicht 60 minuten autofahrt bedeutet. ihr braucht auch nicht eure hot spots hier verraten.......aber zumindest eine richtung weisen. bin auch für PN sehr dankbar.


----------



## 4Life (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

bevor jetzt ein blöder spruch kommt.....ich kenne die schonzeiten!


----------



## QWERTZ (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



4Life schrieb:


> bevor jetzt ein blöder spruch kommt.....ich kenne die schonzeiten!




Das ist schonmal gut, wenn Du jetzt noch ein paar Seiten gelesen hättest wüsstest Du das solche Fragen nach Stellen noch nie beantwortet wurden. 

Die Stellen musst Du schon selbst finden. Halte dich am Anfang an Brücken, Kurven der Maas und sonstige markante Stellen. 

Viel Erfolg!

Grüße
Marcel

EDIT: Spätestens nach diesem Thread solltest Du das aber eigentlich wissen! 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=132735


----------



## 4Life (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

du würdest dich wundern wieviele PN ich bei dem letzten thread bekommen habe :vik:


----------



## QWERTZ (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



4Life schrieb:


> du würdest dich wundern wieviele PN ich bei dem letzten thread bekommen habe :vik:




Naja, wenn ich mir die Antworten so anschaue, werden das wohl nicht viele gewesen sein. |kopfkrat

Warum angelst Du denn dann nicht am Rhein, wenn Du da jetzt Spots kennst die gut sind? 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## 4Life (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Qwertz

abwechslung muss hin und wieder einfach mal sein. wir wollten einfach mal die mass bzw den kanal versuchen.

und ja du hast recht bei diesem eintrag hier ist wirklich noch nicht viel gekommen *hrhr*


----------



## Benno86 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Also Ich selbst hab bis jetzt noch keinen Zander gefangen habs auch noch nicht direkt versucht war aber bei Anderen dabei und hab festgestellt das man eigentlcih so gut wie überall mit nem Zander rechnen kann.
Sind schon an Stellen Zander gefangen worden wo ich im Leben nicht damit gerechnet hätte.
Einfach Probieren werd dieses Jahr auch anfangen mal gezielt Zander zu fangen.
Grüße Benno


----------



## Carpdr (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo an alle,

habe mir endlich den traum vom eigenen Boot erfüllen können und wollte demnächst in Roemond mal versuchen. habe im VISPLANNER nach Slipstellen gesucht und auch welche gefunden, aber leider sind dort keine Angaben gemacht, was der Spass kostet. Habt Ihr vielleicht mal ca eine Indikation für mich oder einen konkreten Tipp?

danke im voraus

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Carpdr (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Udo,
vielen Dank für die prompte Antwort. damit ist mir schonmal geholfen.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## theundertaker (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

das slippen am asseltse plassen war glaube ich 4 euro oder so....auf jeden fall keine 10....


----------



## Peter70 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo
Van Ass kostet 5€.Ansonsten liegen die Preise meisten um die 10€
Gruss Peter


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin,
ja, stimmt, Van Ass kostet 5 € und daneben ist der CP Hermanns, der kostet 10€. Vorteil bei Hermanns ist die bessere Parkmöglichkeit, weil es bei Van Ass auf der Wiese doch schnell recht eng wird, sobald dann da auch die ganzen Camper parken. 
Ansonsten ist im Bereich Roermond noch die Anlage von Nico Snellens. Dort kann man auch eine "Dauerkarte" erwerben. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, was dort die Preise sind. 
Aber dazu wird sich sicherlich noch jemand hier äußern...

Grüße
Jogi

Viele Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Benno86 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So wollte am Wochenende nochmal los und wollte nur mal fragen, ob in letzter Zeit eigentlich noch gefangen wurde?^^ bzw weiß Jemand wie es momentan mit dem Wasserpflanzenbewuchs also schon vorhanden oder noch nix?
Hoffe mal das die Fische mit Laichen fertig sind
Grüße benno


----------



## Boiliewerfer (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> die vermehrten Kontrollen in NL tragen erste Früchte
> http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm
> Gruß Udo


 

:vik:  ....mehr davon...

man...würde ich gerne diese Zettelchen ausfüllen dürfen


----------



## Benno86 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke Udo, naja war dseit knapp 1 1/2 Monaten wegen Zeitmangel und so nicht mehr in Holland da waren die Fische alle schön am Laichen, ahten zumindest kräftig ausschlag^^ und kurz darauf hat wohl erstmal nicht mehr viel gebissen^^
wollte auf Friedfisch hab eigentlich keinen Gewollten Zielfisch Brassen, Rotaugen Ich freu mich über jeden Fisch.
Wollte ja am Samstag losziehen dann werden wir mal schauen was so ans Band geht


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bin ich froh wenns bald wieder los geht auf die Räuber ;-) Das warten hat dann endlich ein Ende 5 Monate reichen ja wohl ;-) Falls jemand fragt wieso 5 Monate, weil die Campingsaison früh zu Ende ist und ich noch kein Auto habe ;-)


----------



## Benno86 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das hört sich ja doch sehr gut an hat denn jemand in bzw um Roermond die Ecke jamend vllt ne Stelle wo man recht gut rankommt und nicht allzuviel Strömung ist? Wie gesagt wollte so auf Brassen Rotaugen was halt an Friedfisch da ist  und würde gern mit Pose angeln und die Freundin mitnehemn die noch nicht so versiert ist deswegen die Frage


----------



## theundertaker (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

lol Benno...


----------



## Benno86 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## theundertaker (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bin momentan dabei, mir selber die Stahlvorfächer zu knüpfen...ist ja kinderleicht...jetzt werd ich wohl nie wieder ein fertiges kaufen 

Danke für den Tipp Marcel...das lohnt sich wirklich....


----------



## theundertaker (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So....am Samstag geht's endlich wieder los....

Ich werde wohl (je nach Lust und Laune am Ende der Woche) morgens kurz auf Zandrinos ansitzen, dann die Barsche ärgern und wenn da noch nix ging....schaue ich mal, welcher Fisch meine Köder attraktiv findet...

@Ralf, Daniel, Benno and so on: Wer ist denn am Samstag alles dabei?
(Marcel ist auf jeden Fall unterwegs...)

Gruß
TheUndertaker


----------



## krauthi7 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin moin der hecht hatt doch bis zum 30 juni schonzeit , oder hatt sich da was geändert ???


----------



## Boiliewerfer (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Viel Erfolg am Samstag...der Hecht hat auch dann noch Schonzeit!



Nimm also ne Feederrute mit..für den Fall das die Zanderinos und Barscherinos nicht beissen werden 


Edit:
ne Minute zu langsam


----------



## theundertaker (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Oh ja...gepennt... Da wird man direkt wieder zerrissen...naja...macht ja nix 

Wo steht da eigentlich was von Hechten?


----------



## krauthi7 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

das war doch kein zerreissen , nur ein gut gemeinter Hinweis


----------



## theundertaker (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



krauthi7 schrieb:


> das war doch kein zerreissen , nur ein gut gemeinter Hinweis




schon gut 

Also...mir war derzeit gerade nur bewusst, dass ich wieder mit allen Ködern fischen kann....bevor ich mich ans Wasser geselle nach der Schonzeit, lese ich immer nochmal in den Büchern nach....dann hätte ich das zur Not auch noch gesehen. #6

@Udo: Tschüß |wavey:


----------



## wilhelm (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich weiß schon warum ich hier eigentlich nichts mehr schreibe.
Euer ewiges Belehren ist schlichtweg zum Ko......en. Und die meisten hier sind drei mal sieben, bzw zwei mal 9 Jahre alt und müssen wissen was sie tun.
So das musste mal raus


PS: Der große Lehrer hat seinen Post gelöscht. Na ja vielleicht mal drüber nachgedacht,
aber meine Meinung steht hier und bleibt hier.


----------



## theundertaker (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja...das war eindeutig mein Fehler....das gebe ich offen zu...nichts desto trotz hätte ich eh nochmal nachgelesen und dann wäre mir das noch (wieder) aufgefallen (so wie jedes Jahr halt )...bleibt mal locker...ich hab eingesehen, dass es nicht böse gemeint war und bin auch dankbar...

@wilhelm: Ruhig Brauner...


----------



## wilhelm (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bin gaaaaaanz ruhig mein bester, aber trotzdem...na du weist schon bin wieder raus hier.
Gruß an dich
und Petri am Samstag beim schlange stehen;-)


----------



## theundertaker (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Looool......Gruß zurück....

Ich bin doch nicht dort unterwegs, wo alle sind....das wäre mir zu stressig 

Klar weiß ich, wie du das meinst und was genau  

Wir sehen uns mal am Wasser...letztens ist das ja in die Hose gegangen....komm doch Samstag mit


----------



## QWERTZ (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Thomas denk bitte dran, der Hecht hat noch Schonzeit! 
Du darfst Ihn noch nicht beangeln! Noch nen janzen Monat nich!

Nur damit das hier nicht unter geht, ist ja schnell passiert. Wurde ja lange nicht erwähnt und die Bestimmungen ändern sich ja beinahe täglich... :q

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Blablabla


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hier stehts auch nochmal bitte alles genau durchlesen http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm. Hab die Seite nochmal hoch geholt die wurde ja schon sehr lange nicht mehr gepostet nur fast jeden 2ten Tag ;-)


----------



## QWERTZ (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Hier stehts auch nochmal bitte alles genau durchlesen http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm. Hab die Seite nochmal hoch geholt die wurde ja schon sehr lange nicht mehr gepostet nur fast jeden 2ten Tag ;-)




Danke! Das war mal ne gute Idee!! 
Die gehört eigentlich bei jedem hier in die Signatur! 

Wir sollten vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass man einen Hecht schonend zurücksetzen muss, sollte er es trotz Schonzeit wagen auf nen Wobbler zu knallen! 

Anders als außerhalb der Schonzeit! Da muss man den Hecht schonend zurücksetzen!


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Seh ich auch so und am besten ausdrucken und direckt zu jedem ans Wasser laufen und fragen Wie und auf was er angelt und ihm die Blätter überreichen ;-)



Ne aber mal im Ernst es wird viel viel viel zu wenig kontroliert habe letztes Wochenende wieder in RM einen Opa schleppen gesehn.....


----------



## QWERTZ (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ne aber mal im Ernst es wird viel viel viel zu wenig kontroliert habe letztes Wochenende wieder in RM einen Opa schleppen gesehn.....




Das steht außer Frage...
Hat aber mit diesem "Phänomen" hier im Forum ja nix zu tun.
Ich hab manchmal das Gefühl hier warten einige nur darauf, dass sich jemand mit den Schonzeiten vertut umd den Lehrer zu spielen. 

Und auch wenn ich die Diskussion hier gar nicht anzetteln und austragen möchte, sag ich es trotzdem: Ab dem letzten Samstag im Mai ist das Kunstköder Verbot aufgehoben (richtig oder nicht ist Ansichtssache!). Das heißt ich kann wieder wie gewohnt meinenm Hobby nachgehen. Und da Hecht eh released wird, unterscheidet sich der Monat Juni bei mir nicht vom Monat Juli, was das Spinnfischen angeht! 

Gruß
Marcel

EDIT: Doch, ich lasse die Jerkrute und die großen Köder natürlich zu Hause. Das ist für mich selbstverständlich, wenn auch nicht gesetzlich geregelt!


----------



## KNICK23 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

so...samstag gehts endlich wieder los.hoffe ein paar barsche überlisten zu können und wenn es doch mal klappen sollte,dass ein zander sich den köder schnappt,noch besser.wie siehts denn bei euch so aus,zieht es euch eher an die maas selber,oder an die seen?


----------



## theundertaker (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

nichts von beidem  aber am wasser bin ich auf jeden fall


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Kanal ? ;-) Ich habe noch nie an den Kanälen in Roermond geangelt. Ich will jetzt keine Hot Spots oder so, aber taugen die Kanäle was zum Spinnfischen auf Zander Barsch Rapfen ? Mir ist kla das man dort natürlich alles fangen kann, aber ist es vergleichbar mit der Maas ?


----------



## theundertaker (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich hab keine Ahnung... 

Keine Infos von euch = Keine Infos von mir... (Daumen hoch.....oder wie heißt nochmal der Finger, der in der Mitte einer Hand ist? )


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Kanal ? ;-) Ich habe noch nie an den Kanälen in Roermond geangelt. Ich will jetzt keine Hot Spots oder so, aber taugen die Kanäle was zum Spinnfischen auf Zander Barsch Rapfen ? Mir ist kla das man dort natürlich alles fangen kann, aber ist es vergleichbar mit der Maas ?


 *Doch, Kanäle gehen auch gut.*
*In Wessem am Wessem-Niederweertkanal an der Napoleonsbrücke geht was auf Hecht und Barsch.*
*Und bei dir am Lateralkanal geht alles.
*


----------



## Wohlstandskind (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

julianakanal zb in echt am Anleger, geht immer was auf Zander. Ich denke Rapfen ist da eher mau...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung...
> 
> Keine Infos von euch = Keine Infos von mir... (Daumen hoch.....oder wie heißt nochmal der Finger, der in der Mitte einer Hand ist? )



Wieder ein typisch Thomas Post... 
Sorry, aber was hat dir der Alex denn getan? Er hat doch völlig höflich um Auskunft gebeten (was übrigens der Sinn dieses Threads ist, falls du das noch nicht weißt). Was soll der Blödsinn? Verbale Mittelfinger zu verteilen gehört hier definitiv nicht hin!
Wie wäre es, wenn du dich noch mal sinnvoll am Trööt beteiligst und nicht nur beim geringsten Anlass provozierst, oder ständig irgendwelche belanglosen "PN's" öffentlich an andere Mitglieder zu schreiben?
Dann könnte man hier noch mal nett schreiben und evtl. auch wichtige Infos austauschen, die bei den jetzigen Zuständen wohl keiner gerne preisgeben wird.

So, jetzt wieder zum Thema:
Wie sieht's mit den anderen aus? Seit ihr auch am Wochenende wieder an der Maas oder den umliegenden Gewässern unterwegs?
Ich denke mal wir werden Samstag mal raus fahren.
 #h
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## theundertaker (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich hab dir schon mal gesagt, rede mit der Wand! Ich brauche deinen Kinderpups nicht...suche erstmal bei dir nach Fehlern und dann können wir weiterreden...

Bist ja eh ignoriert...werde mir dein nächstes Posting auch nicht mehr durchlesen...da steckt nämlich auch 0% neuer Inhalt drin!! Lies dir deinen gequirlten .... doch mal durch....

Hab heute schon überlegt, ob ich mich auch löschen lasse....bin immer mehr davon überzeugt, dass es nicht mehr lange dauert, bis es passiert...

Und um das nochmal klar zu stellen....das war ein virtueller Mittelfinger...auch kein schlimmer virtueller Mittelfinger...sondern einfach nur um deutlich zu machen, dass ich genauso wie alle anderen in diesem tollen Thread hier auch niemals mehr irgendwas an Infos preisgeben werde...ich frage ständig und bekomme die gleichen dämlichen Antworten...mir wird genauso nur in den Allerwertesten getreten...
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx(Cut und Themawechsel)

Hallo Marcel,
freu mich schon aufs Wochenende...endlich mal wieder Fisch...(hoffe ich zumindest) 

Gruß
Thomas

P.S.: Der Gruß galt Marcel!!


----------



## ralle (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

auch "virtuelle" Mittelfinger sind nicht schick !!!

Leute bleibt ruhig und sachlich - oder geht angeln !  aber macht euch hier nicht gegenseitig an.


----------



## theundertaker (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das weiß ich...aber lies mal den gesamten Thread....

Hab auch keinen Bock zu streiten...keine Sorge...aber sobald das Kind (siehe über meinem letzten Posting) Angriffsfläche findet, setzt er mal wieder einen Post rein, den er mit Blabla ausschmückt, damit er nicht so auffällt...das finde ich einfach .... *nach dem Kotzsmiley such*...hmmm....ach der wurde ja rausgenommen.... 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## goeddoek (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nee, wir brauchen uns gar nichts durchzulesen. Du hast eine, offensichtlich unverdiente, Chance nach deinen letzten "Eskapaden" bekommen. 

Leider hast Du die Chance nicht genutzt - das war dein Endspiel hier im AB !


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So schnell kann es hier laufen ;-) Ich hoffe auch so schnell beißen die Roofvisse am Samstag xD Ich wünsche euch schonmal ein erfolgreichen Start in die Raubfischsaison und macht doch mal ein paa Bilder ;-)


Tight Lines


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So Boot ist fertig,am WE gehts wieder los.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

|waveya müssen wir jetzt alle halt ein bisschen mehr schreiben...
Hier ne ganz interessante Seite:
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/index.htm


----------



## köfi01 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich muß Samstag arbeiten,ich fahre Sonntag !!!


----------



## koenig100 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*bin seit gestern, 1 tag früher wie geplant zurück aus schweden vom sommensee. landschaftlich ist schweden ein wahrer traum, wasser und fisch ohne ende....!!! trotzdem für mich persöhnlich der größte reinfall meines lebens !! hatte gedacht das 3 angler normal keine probleme bekommen könnten, aber weit gefehlt, da wurde ich eines besseren belehrt !! daher mein fazit, außer spesen nix gewesen. aber aus fehlern kann man ja bekanntlich lernen !!! 
jedenfalls freu ich mich auf morgen, dann gehts wieder an die maas nach roermond !!! :vik:
gruß many*


----------



## jogibaer1996 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin Many,
schade, dass da nicht alles lief, wie geplant. Wäre sonst sicherlich ein geiler Urlaub gewesen, wenn ich mir die Landschaft auf den Bildern angucke...

Wir waren gestern schon pünktlich zum Schonzeitende mit dem Boot zur Jungfernfahrt unterwegs.
Lief ganz gut, 8 Barsche, 2 Hechte und ein 80cm Rapfen!

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## koenig100 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Moin Many,
> schade, dass da nicht alles lief, wie geplant. Wäre sonst sicherlich ein geiler Urlaub gewesen, wenn ich mir die Landschaft auf den Bildern angucke...
> 
> Wir waren gestern schon pünktlich zum Schonzeitende mit dem Boot zur Jungfernfahrt unterwegs.
> ...



*hey jonas,
hatte mir torsten schon erzählt, ist doch nen supi anfang...!!! 
der war heute bei mir am ansitzplatz, nach 10 min kam der biss, nen zander, 68cm + 2,5 kg !!! :vik:
gruß many*


----------



## koenig100 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*PS.: Jonas, dein zitat kannste jetzt wieder ändern, den, den du meinst gibts nicht mehr hier....!!! :q*


----------



## köfi01 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Und wieder einer weniger !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Schöner Garten


----------



## jogibaer1996 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin,
super Many, toller Fisch. Darauf haben wir gestern vergeblich gewartet (bzw. geangelt :q). Aber kommt alles noch  Die Saison hat ja grade erst angefangen...

Meine Signatur bezog sich gar nicht gezielt auf denjenigen. Die bezieht sich auf die große Allgemeinheit 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Die Hechte beißen wie verückt,und es ist doch sowieso Schonzeit. Habe 8-13 cm GuFi dran und die gehen trotzdem drauf.
Bei meinen Zielfisch geht auf Kunstköder zur Zeit nichts, die Zander wollen noch nicht, aber die kommen schon noch.


----------



## koenig100 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



köfi01 schrieb:


> Und wieder einer weniger !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Schöner Garten



jepp und schon filetiert....!!!
PS.: in dem garten weht auch ne schöne fahne von ALEMANNIA AACHEN !!!


----------



## Oli4 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo!

erstmal möchte ich mich vorstellen. Mein Name ist Olivier, 33 Jahre und komme aus Oche. 

Ich bin über die Suche im Internet auf Euch gestossen und dachte mir, ich informiere mich hier über das Angeln in den Grenzlanden. Hintergrund für die "Suche" ist, dass ich noch zu Schulzeiten (hört sich furchtbar lang her an ...) praktisch jede freie Minute am See verbracht habe (damals Zülpich/Füssenich).

Seit ich wieder in Aachen bin - nun auch schon über 10 Jahre - war's das allerdings leider mit dem Angeln. 

Ausnahme stellen die Urlaube dar - beispielsweise habe ich eine Schwäche fürs Wolfsbarschfangen an der französischen Küste. Zumindest etwas, mit dem ich mich etwas auskenne, sollte es jemanden interessieren.

Gerade bin ich von der Atlantikküste zurück. Mit vielen tollen Erinnerungen an schöne Tage und gute Fänge. Und wie es sich für nen richtigen Urlaubskoller gehört, dachte ich, ich schaue mal, ob ich meinem Hobby nicht auch in heimischen Gefilden nachgehen kann.

Ich suche also ein Gewässer möglichst nah an Aachen und habe mir die nahgelegeneen Abschnitte der Maas bzw. angrenzender Kanäle angeschaut - Maastricht und Umkreis sollte kein Problem sein.

Neben dem Spinnfischen auf Zander und Hecht habe ich eine Vorliebe fürs Abendliche Ansitzen auf Aal. Veilleicht kann mirt jemand sagen / schreiben oder wie auch immer, wo ich als Holland-Anfänger mit reichlich eingestaubter Erfahrung anfangen sollte. Damals war ich auch viel am Rhein unterwegs, unser Revier war Godorf / Hafen. ...

Freue mich auf Eure Kontakte.

Petri Heil!

Oli4


Und gleich mal ein Edit: 

PS. Bei uns weht auch die schwarz/gelbe Fahne


----------



## jogibaer1996 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin Oli,
schön, noch jemand aus Aachen 
Dass mit dem Aalangeln kannst du schon mal knicken, der Aal ist in NL *ganzjährig* geschützt 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## wilhelm (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Habt ihr auch schon festgestellt der *Udo561* ist nicht mehr existent.
Weiss einer was?#c
Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## koenig100 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch schon festgestellt der *Udo561* ist nicht mehr existent.
> Weiss einer was?#c
> Gruß Wilhelm



*hey wilhelm, 
mich hatte auch schon ein mod angeschrieben wegen udo, weil dieser udo auch schon vermißte. gestern habe ich noch mit ihm darüber gesprochen bzw. geschrieben. fakt ist, das er von irgendeinem mod zwei verwarnungen bekommen hat und das vollkommen willkürlich. denn wer udo kennt weiß, das er nie und nimmer in irgendeiner weise ausfallend oder beleidigend wird !!! klar das er deshalb verständlich stark angefressen ist. hoffen wir mal, das sich das bald wieder einrenkt....!!!
gr. many*


----------



## koenig100 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Oli4 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> erstmal möchte ich mich vorstellen. Mein Name ist Olivier, 33 Jahre und komme aus Oche.
> 
> ...



*hey oliver, 
willkommen bei den maasanglern....!!!
anbei ein link, indem du dich ausführlich schlau machen
kannst über das angeln an der maas !!!
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/maasplassen.htm

gr. many*


----------



## köfi01 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> jepp und schon filetiert....!!!
> PS.: in dem garten weht auch ne schöne fahne von ALEMANNIA AACHEN !!!




Genau so hab ich mir das vorgestellt.

Wenn das der Thomas gewesen wäre,oh Gott


----------



## goeddoek (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> * fakt ist, das er von irgendeinem mod zwei verwarnungen bekommen hat und das vollkommen willkürlich. denn wer udo kennt weiß, das er nie und nimmer in irgendeiner weise ausfallend oder beleidigend wird !!! klar das er deshalb verständlich stark angefressen ist. hoffen wir mal, das sich das bald wieder einrenkt....!!!
> gr. many*




Nee, nee, nee - das ist so nicht ganz korrekt. Ich glaube Dir, Many, dass Du das so weitergibst, wie Du's gehört oder gelesen hast und unterstelle Dir keine Absicht :m

Es gibt eine klare Regel zu Fangbildern. Die hat Udo nicht beachtet und dafür zwei Punkte erhalten. Anstatt es dabei zu belassen hat er - ob beabsichtigt oder nicht - noch mal "nachgesetzt" und dafür zwei weitere Punkte kassiert. Daraufhin hat er um Löschung seines Accounts gebeten, nachdem er seine Postings gelöscht hat.

Die Punkte verfallen; ist wie 'ne gelbe Karte beim Fussball. Auch auf die Bitte des betreffenden Mods, sich die Sache zu überlegen, hat Udo auf Löschung des Accounts bestanden.

Also willkürlich war da nichts


----------



## koenig100 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Nee, nee, nee - das ist so nicht ganz korrekt. Ich glaube Dir, Many, dass Du das so weitergibst, wie Du's gehört oder gelesen hast und unterstelle Dir keine Absicht :m
> 
> Es gibt eine klare Regel zu Fangbildern. Die hat Udo nicht beachtet und dafür zwei Punkte erhalten. Anstatt es dabei zu belassen hat er - ob beabsichtigt oder nicht - noch mal "nachgesetzt" und dafür zwei weitere Punkte kassiert. Daraufhin hat er um Löschung seines Accounts gebeten, nachdem er seine Postings gelöscht hat.
> 
> ...



*hey goeddoek,
wie du schon sagtest, habe es nur so wiedergegeben. 
vielleicht können wir ihn ja gemeinsam mit nen paar boilis "anfüttern" bis wir ihn als 30 pfünder am haken haben !!! 
gr. many *


----------



## Oli4 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Vielen Dank für das Willkommen!

Ich werde mich gleich mal einlesen, Many, Danke!


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Gestern ging vom Boot wieder mal nur Hechte und Barsche, war schon am verzweifeln.
Habe abends dann noch paar Würfe gemacht und siehe da, konnte noch 2 Zander überreden zu beißen.


@ Jonas. Die Gummis die du hast,lege sie bitte in Knoblauchhoel ein,die stinken so nach Plastik. 
Habe das gestern ausprobiert.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Nee, nee, nee - das ist so nicht ganz korrekt. Ich glaube Dir, Many, dass Du das so weitergibst, wie Du's gehört oder gelesen hast und unterstelle Dir keine Absicht :m
> 
> Es gibt eine klare Regel zu Fangbildern. Die hat Udo nicht beachtet und dafür zwei Punkte erhalten. Anstatt es dabei zu belassen hat er - ob beabsichtigt oder nicht - noch mal "nachgesetzt" und dafür zwei weitere Punkte kassiert. Daraufhin hat er um Löschung seines Accounts gebeten, nachdem er seine Postings gelöscht hat.
> 
> ...


Hallo
Habe mit Udo geschrieben,er ist noch immer ziemlich angefressen.
Ich denke mal das braucht Zeit.
Ich werde seine Beiträge vermissen.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## wilhelm (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo *Mani*,
danke für die Info.#h
Werde den Udo vermissen war immer ein anständiger und Hilfsbereiter Boarder war zwar nicht immer einer Meinung aber das gehört in einem Forum dazu.
Also Udo wenn du hier mitlesen solltest mach eine Faust in der Tasche
schrei von mir aus drei mal ars........... und gut ist.
Wäre froh dich mal wieder im Board zu lesen.:m

Petri Heil

Wilhelm


----------



## speedfreack (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wie sieht es denn in roermond aus?? (plas hatenboer maaswarderplas) gruss Jens


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Hallo *Mani*,
> danke für die Info.#h
> Werde den Udo vermissen war immer ein anständiger und Hilfsbereiter Boarder war zwar nicht immer einer Meinung aber das gehört in einem Forum dazu.
> Also Udo wenn du hier mitlesen solltest mach eine Faust in der Tasche
> ...



Ist echt Scheixxe ohne Udo, ich würde mir wünschen dass er bald wieder da ist, ich habe ihn sehr gemocht, und seine Spezialempfehlung wird mir auch sehr fehlen:

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ajesti-Carp-12ft-275lb-PAARPREIS_p8026_x2.htm



#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Heute zwischen 5-6.30 Uhr wieder nur 2 Hechte.
Fische jetzt schon mit Kopyto Nature von 5cm und trotzdem steigt da ein 85 Hecht ein.
Mal sehen was die Zander heute Abend machen.


----------



## micha3006 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

ich möchte wieder an der Maas oder besser gesagt am Maasplassen Angeln. Ich habe mir immer am Maasplassen ein GFK Boot gemietet. Nun habe ich die Nr nicht mehr. Kann mir einer sagen wer dort noch Boote vermietet?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



micha3006 schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde,
> 
> ich möchte wieder an der Maas oder besser gesagt am Maasplassen Angeln. Ich habe mir immer am Maasplassen ein GFK Boot gemietet. Nun habe ich die Nr nicht mehr. Kann mir einer sagen wer dort noch Boote vermietet?
> 
> Vielen Dank


 
*Camping Van Ass *

*Roermond - Niederlande (Limburg)*

*Kontaktdaten:*
Camping Van Ass

De Weerd 3
6041 Roermond
Niederlande / Limburg 
*Telefon:*0475 581283* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              0475 581283      end_of_the_skype_highlighting*


Bitte schön.


----------



## micha3006 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Vielen Dank!!!!!! Das ging ja richtig schnell!!!


----------



## Gloin (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Frage an die Maas-Kenner:
Ab wo darf ich mit meinem Vispas stromabwärts von Maastricht aus wieder angeln? Im Heftchen steht dazu nur folgendes:
"de gehele Maas ten noorden (stromafwaarts) van de monding van de Geul in de Grensmaas tot de stuw te Sambeek (...)"

was zum Henker ist diese "Geul" (=Rinne) die in die Grenzmaas mündet??
Das hier? Und gibt es unterstromig auch einen Mindestabstand zum Wehr?


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Waren heute mit 3 Mann draußen,2Hechte und 2 Zander.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin,
Bin auch zurück, war mit Zanderjäger unterwegs. War ein toller Tag!Grüße
Jogi


----------



## koenig100 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Gloin schrieb:


> Frage an die Maas-Kenner:
> Ab wo darf ich mit meinem Vispas stromabwärts von Maastricht aus wieder angeln? Im Heftchen steht dazu nur folgendes:
> "de gehele Maas ten noorden (stromafwaarts) van de monding van de Geul in de Grensmaas tot de stuw te Sambeek (...)"
> 
> ...



*1. zu jedem wehr hast du einen mindestabstand von 75m einzuhalten.
2. den abschnitt von deinem bild darfst du von dem wehr an, bis rauf nach herbricht mit dem vispas nicht beangeln und ab herbricht auch nur die rechte seite,richtung norden, linkes ufer gehört den belgiern, das wird teuer !!! 
es könnte aber sein, das wenn du einem verein in maastricht angehörst, das dieser abschnitt zum teil für den jeweiligen verein frei ist. aber das kann dir nur die vereinssatzung des vereins sagen !!! 
der kanal rechts vorbei ist durchgehend frei vom wehr aus !!!
gr. many
*


----------



## koenig100 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Waren heute mit 3 Mann draußen,2Hechte und 2 Zander.



*mach mich auch jetzt auf dem weg, mal sehen was geht !!! 
petri zu den fischen torsten !!! 
gr. many
ps.: vielleicht kommste ja nachher mal mit fr. brötchen vorbei !!! *:q


----------



## Gloin (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@koenig100:
Vielen Dank für die superschnelle Antwort!!!


----------



## Athrox (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Leuz,

die Geschichte mit Udo ist natürlich weniger schön. 
Leider ist es für mich schwierig, mir im Nachhinein mit den verfügbaren Informationen vom Vorfall ein konkretes Bild zu machen. Auf jeden Fall find ich es schade, dass man sich nicht einigen konnte.

Udo, ein sauberes Forum-Profil ist doch nicht alles im Leben. Große Zander, hübsche Mädels und leckeres Bier sind wichtiger... :q    ...und naja, Arbeit und so'n Zeuch halt. #t
Ich hoffe auf jeden Fall, daß der Vorfall deiner Passion für's Angeln keinen Abbruch getan hat und wir dich eventuell in näherer Zukunft auch wieder am Board begrüßen können.

An den betreffenden Mod: Regeln sind Richtlinien, das steht außer Frage. Aber vielleicht sollte man mal ab und zu ein Auge zu drücken. Gerade wenn es um jemanden geht, der dem Forum bereits soviele nützliche Beiträge beigesteuert hat, wie Udo. 

Wie der 13. Dalai Lama mal gesagt hat: "Die wenigsten Dinge im Leben sind schwarz oder weiß."

Kommt schon, Jungs! Die Schonzeit der Zander ist vorbei! Wir Angler müssen zusammenhalten gegen Fischwilderer, Gewässerverschmutzung, beschixxenes Wetter... ...leere Bierkästen... ...löslichen Kaffee... ...Schweißfüße...


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Athrox schrieb:


> An den betreffenden Mod: Regeln sind Richtlinien, das steht außer Frage. Aber vielleicht sollte man mal ab und zu ein Auge zu drücken. Gerade wenn es um jemanden geht, der dem Forum bereits soviele nützliche Beiträge beigesteuert hat, wie Udo.



Nur damit Goeddoek nicht in falschen "Verdacht" kommt:

Die Verwarnung hat Udo von mir bekommen, in einem meiner Unterforen. Hat also mit dem Thread hier nix zu tun.
Es spielt überhaupt keine Rolle, wieviele Beiträge ein User geschrieben hat, die Regeln gelten für alle gleich.

Udo hat sich über diese Verwarnung so ereifert, dass er öffentlich nachkarten musste. Dem folgt immer eine weitere Verwarnung. Erst dann hat er sich per PN an mich gewandt. Ich hab ihm zugeredet, die Sache nicht so verbissen zu sehen, seinen im ersten Eifer geschriebenes Verabschiedungsposting unsichtbar geschaltet, damit er nochmal drüber schlafen kann, ihm zugeredet und versucht ihn von seinem Abschied abzubringen.
Er hat dann nochmal einen Thread aufgemacht um seine Ansichten zu diskutieren, traf aber bei den Boardis nicht auf Zustimmung. 

Das hat ihn dann wohl gänzlich bewogen, das Forum freiwillig zu verlassen und um Löschung seines Accounts zu bitten. 

Er wurde also weder gesperrt noch rausgeworfen. 

Seine Entscheidung. 

Das nur, damit die Diskussion ein Ende hat. Nun tut mir den Gefallen und lasst die Sache hier ruhen, damit Goeddoek nicht noch mehr Arbeit bekommt. Ihr könnt mich gerne jederzeit per PN anschreiben.


----------



## Janni0384 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Gloin schrieb:


> Frage an die Maas-Kenner:
> Ab wo darf ich mit meinem Vispas stromabwärts von Maastricht aus wieder angeln? Im Heftchen steht dazu nur folgendes:
> "de gehele Maas ten noorden (stromafwaarts) van de monding van de Geul in de Grensmaas tot de stuw te Sambeek (...)"
> 
> ...


 
Bin schon länger in maastricht im verein also kann ich dir das genau sagen.
die geul fließt in die maas und ist ein kleiner fluß mit excellentem forellen bestand.
und was da steht bedeutet das du , wenn du nicht im verein bist, hinter dem wehr bis zu einmündung der geul NICHT mit dem vispas angeln darfst!
vor dem wehr darfst du angel und auch im kanal.

gruß jan


----------



## koenig100 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*konnte gestern an denn maasplaasen vom ufer aus wieder einen zander überlisten. einen kleinen von 47cm, der durfte dann auch wieder ins kühle nass....!!!  hatte auch wieder mal das glück, gleich 2x kontrolliert zu werden !! |motz:
gr. many*


----------



## 4Life (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Gloin,

habe dir eine PN geschickt. aber auch für alle anderen nochmal.

www.visplanner.nl

hier könnt ihr die stellen einsehen die beangelt werden dürfen und welche nicht.

anbei ein auszug aus dem Visplanner der besagten angelstelle.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *konnte gestern an denn maasplaasen vom ufer aus wieder einen zander überlisten. einen kleinen von 47cm, der durfte dann auch wieder ins kühle nass....!!!  hatte auch wieder mal das glück, gleich 2x kontrolliert zu werden !! |motz:
> gr. many*



Moin,
Petri zu deinen Zandern! Klasse, dass die beiden wieder schwimmen durften  
Du wurdest schon wieder kontrolliert? Ich bin erst einmal (seit Anfang letzten Jahres) kontrolliert worden. Aber letztens hat die WaPo aufm Wasser geblitzt #q

@Athrox: Du glaubst nicht ernsthaft, dass Udo wegen so einer Lächerlichkeit mit dem Angeln aufhört, oder? Jemand, der 260 Tage (oder wie viel auch immer) JEDES JAHR am Wasser ist, der wird wegen so einem Forum, wo er hauptsächlich Infospender und nicht -nehmer war, nicht damit aufhören! ... 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Petri zu deinen Zandern! Klasse, dass die beiden wieder schwimmen durften
> Du wurdest schon wieder kontrolliert? Ich bin erst einmal (seit Anfang letzten Jahres) kontrolliert worden. Aber letztens hat die WaPo aufm Wasser geblitzt #q
> 
> ...


 Und wer Infos zur Maas oder Plassen von Udo braucht,wird ihn schon finden.
Er ist ja nicht aus der Welt.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Und wer Infos zur Maas oder Plassen von Udo braucht,wird ihn schon finden.
> Er ist ja nicht aus der Welt.



So siehts aus.


----------



## Benno86 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Muss jetzt doch nochmal ne Frage stellen bin jetzt etweas verunsichert hab warscheilich vergessen was mein Angelhändler gesagt hat.
Gab ja für Roermond bis jetzt bzw. 2 kleine weiße Heftchen eins mit den Maasplassen und eine normale mit Angelgewässern.
Ist das korrekt das das jetzt nur noch 1 ist undzwar die mit den Maasplaßen?
Hab sosnt halt die beiden Grünen das dicke und dünne, den Vispas, den Orangen Wisch und halt die für die Maasplassen.
Bin mir jetzt aber grad nich sicher ob das alle waren Oo da wollt ich jetzt doch nochmal nachfragen.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Habe gerade meinen ersten Meter Hecht für dieses Jahr gefangen.wieder auf einen 8 cm GuFi.
Die halten sich nicht an die Schonzeit.#d
Dachte nach Mitternacht ist nur noch der Zander unterwegs und dann das.
Zur Zeit ist Gewitter und Regen, danach ziehe ich nochmal los.


----------



## SaIz (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

war heute auch am wasser in linne.
da waren voll viele angler zum abend hin und es hat einfach nix gebissen.
und das geht bei mir schon voll lange soo ich fang einfach nix und wenn dann so ganz kleine Rotaugen sonst nix.


----------



## KNICK23 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Habe gerade meinen ersten Meter Hecht für dieses Jahr gefangen.wieder auf einen 8 cm GuFi.
> Die halten sich nicht an die Schonzeit.#d
> Dachte nach Mitternacht ist nur noch der Zander unterwegs und dann das.
> Zur Zeit ist Gewitter und Regen, danach ziehe ich nochmal los.



also,dass diese hechte sich einfach nicht an die schonzeit halten ist aber auch dreistaber petri zu so nem netten fisch.auch wenns schonzeit ist.ich gehe davon aus,dass er unbeschadet wieder rein gekommen ist(genau wie in der zeit in der er nicht geschont ist) und denke,dass es wohl echt spaß gemacht hat!das sind doch die fische weswegen man los zieht einfach schön!ich werd mal schauen ,ob ich morgen endlich mal wieder los ziehen kann.und viel spass für später,wenn der regen aufgehört hat!


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



KNICK23 schrieb:


> also,dass diese hechte sich einfach nicht an die schonzeit halten ist aber auch dreistaber petri zu so nem netten fisch.auch wenns schonzeit ist.ich gehe davon aus,dass er unbeschadet wieder rein gekommen ist(genau wie in der zeit in der er nicht geschont ist) und denke,dass es wohl echt spaß gemacht hat!das sind doch die fische weswegen man los zieht einfach schön!ich werd mal schauen ,ob ich morgen endlich mal wieder los ziehen kann.und viel spass für später,wenn der regen aufgehört hat!


 Hechte egal ob Schonzeit oder nicht,gehen alle wieder zurück.(Entnahmeverbot).
Aber wenn ich seit 7 Tagen auf Zander fische und erst 3 überlisten konnte ist das schon frustrierend.
Nochmal zu den Hechten,ich mag auch keine Hechte fangen,ist halt so, aber die laufen mir hinterher,zur Zeit wimmelt es hier vor Hechten und die beißen auf alles das ist anders als die letzten Jahre.
Noch zu denen die sagen da is kein Fisch in der Maas,setze wenn ich Zeit habe mal Bilder vom Echolot rein,die Stapeln sich,nur sie zu überlisten ist ein Problem.


----------



## koenig100 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*moin moin torsten,
glückwunsch trotzdem zum meterhecht....!!! manche geben ein vermögen aus am equipment und fahren mit ihrem böötchen kreuz und quer durch die lande und fangen keinen meterhecht und du fängst die quasi vor der haustüre....!!! 

gruß many *


----------



## Käptn (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

HALLO AN ALLE BOARDIES UND PETRI HEIL!
Da ich zum Winter 2011 einen Hafenplatz in Wessem klargemacht habe, wäre ich an einer Adresse eines Angelvereins in oder um Roermond zwecks Beitritt und Erlangung des goßen Vispaas interessiert. Mein altes Boot lag immer in Maurik, hatte dort auch über einen Verein das Fischereirecht, aber ich denke, daß ich mehr Möglichkeiten mit einem Vispaas von ansässigen Vereinen habe. Dann werde ich sicher auch mal wieder was zum posten haben.
Vielen Dank!!!!#h|wavey:


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *moin moin torsten,*
> *glückwunsch trotzdem zum meterhecht....!!! manche geben ein vermögen aus am equipment und fahren mit ihrem böötchen kreuz und quer durch die lande und fangen keinen meterhecht und du fängst die quasi vor der haustüre....!!! *
> 
> *gruß many *


 Hallo Many
Danke,aber mittlerweile sind die Hechte Nerving,weil so einer wie gestern doch die Ausnahme ist.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Peter und ich waren heute Abend nochmal draußen,ein Zander und ein Hecht.
Ist irgendwie mau mit Kunstködern.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

display defekt?|bigeyes


----------



## jogibaer1996 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hehe, könnte man meinen :q
Aber an einigen Stellen sieht es wirklich so aus...
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Hehe, könnte man meinen :q
> Aber an einigen Stellen sieht es wirklich so aus...
> Grüße
> Jogi


 
 2 Hds5 und ein Dsi gleichzeitig defekt,naja es gibt halt keine Fische in der Maas.
Es sieht aber nicht überall so aus,aber die Hotspots sehen alle so aus.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War gerade am Steg als ein Angler sein Boot fertig gemacht hat,mußte mir wieder anhören in der Maas gibt es keine Fische mehr.
Also setzte ich meine Drop Shot Montage direkt an sein Boot und 3 mal gezupft ein 76 Hecht.
Hat mir Gottseidank nur die Schnur vom Haken zum Blei gekappt,obwohl ich Flur Karbon drauf hatte.


----------



## Janni0384 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Fluocarbon ist absolut NICHT Hechtsicher!!!
Mir sind schon einige tolle Hechte damit abgerissen!
Kannste auch ne normale Mono nehmen, hält sogar noch mehr kg....
wobei beim dropshoten sitz beim hecht der haken ja glücklicher weise meist nicht all zu tief!
Lg


----------



## Dafi87 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hy, wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch, öfters vom Land aus angelt.

War am WE das erste mal in ohe en laak, war bis auf ein Biss leider nichts.

Mit was für Kodern angelt ihr den so von Land aus.. ich habe es mit KöFi versucht.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Janni0384 schrieb:


> Fluocarbon ist absolut NICHT Hechtsicher!!!
> Mir sind schon einige tolle Hechte damit abgerissen!
> Kannste auch ne normale Mono nehmen, hält sogar noch mehr kg....
> wobei beim dropshoten sitz beim hecht der haken ja glücklicher weise meist nicht all zu tief!
> Lg


 Natürlich ist Fluorocarbon nicht Hechtsicher,wer das als Vorfach nimmt um auf Hecht zu angeln ist bekloppt.
Aber keiner kann verlangen das ich mein Dropshot aus Stahl mache wie soll das gehen.
Zum Haken,der saß ganz drin voll eingesaugt,aber das ist auch bei den Barschen so, von 10 Stück sitzen bei 3 die Haken vorne.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So geht´s z.B. : http://www.drop-shot.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14
Barsche nehmen den Ds-Köder sehr viel gieriger als Hechte(so meine Erfahrung)
Gruss ROY


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich möchte den mal sehen der DS mit Stahl macht.
Bei größeren Ködern kann ich mir das vielleicht vorstellen aber bei einem 3cm Gummi.
Ist halt nicht alles Alltagstauglich.


----------



## koenig100 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*ich persöhnlich habe beim DS (0,30mm flurc.) noch keinen fisch verloren. einen wesentlichen faktor den manche unterschätzen, ist auch das ausdrillen des fisches !!! manche möchtegernangler sind von der 1. sekunde an nur am pumpen auf teufel komm raus und wundern sich dann, das wenn der fisch, vor allem der hecht nach oben kommt, noch am kämpfen ist und denen dann alles abreißt, anstatt diesem genug zeit zu geben zum ausdrillen !!! außerdem behaupte ich, das ein erfahrener angler vom biss an und vom schlagen der rute zu über 90% sofort erkennt welcher fisch gebissen hat und kann sich so darauf einstellen !!!!
gr. many*


----------



## Janni0384 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

da geb ich dir vollkommen recht many, aber wenn ein großer hecht deinen ds köder voll nimmt kann der immer abreisen da machst du mit 30er Fluo auch nichts.
auch wenn du vorsichtig bist.
konnte am donnerstag auch nen schönen hecht mit 25er Fluo problemlos rausholen.
letztes jahr im oktober hab ich auch nen 92er Hecht problemlos mit 20 Fluo fangen können aber wie gesagt ab und an ist mir auch schon einer flöten gegangen, trotz vorsichtigem drill!
gruß jan


----------



## Janni0384 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Ich möchte den mal sehen der DS mit Stahl macht.
> Bei größeren Ködern kann ich mir das vielleicht vorstellen aber bei einem 3cm Gummi.
> Ist halt nicht alles Alltagstauglich.


 
so ist es auch, DS mit stahl funktioniert nur bei großen ködern, oder wenn du DS mit köderfisch fischst.
dann kannst auch kleinere köfis nehmen.
für gezieltes zanderangeln defenitiv nicht tauglich!


----------



## QWERTZ (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Janni0384 schrieb:


> Fluocarbon ist absolut NICHT Hechtsicher!!!
> 
> Lg



Totaler Blödsinn! 

Natürlich nicht in der 20er Stärke, aber ich nehme mitlerweile nur noch FC. Auch zum Jerken und für Swimbaits.
Hab noch keinen Hecht dabei verloren und das werde ich auch nicht.

Man muss das Vorfach wohl regelmäßig wechseln. Das ist jedoch bei Stahl auch der fall. Und Stahl wechselt mach noch öfter, gerdade beim Jerken. Denn das knickt viel zu schnell...

Aber so hat jeder seine Meinung und gerade die, dass es für Hecht keine Alternative zu Stahl gibt, wird ja von jedem nachgeplappert und hält sich so auf ewig in den Köpfen der Angler.  #q

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Janni0384 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Totaler Blödsinn!
> 
> Natürlich nicht in der 20er Stärke, aber ich nehme mitlerweile nur noch FC. Auch zum Jerken und für Swimbaits.
> Hab noch keinen Hecht dabei verloren und das werde ich auch nicht.


 
welche stärke bevorzugst du denn beim jerken?


----------



## QWERTZ (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Für schwere Sachen (große Jerks und Swimbaits) das hier:
http://www.pikeshop.de/climax-fluorocarbon.html

in der 50lb Variante...

Sonst gibt es auch für kleinere Sachen gutes material von anderen Herstellern. Dann so in der 20lb - 30lb Stärke..

Der große Vorteil lieght meiner Meinung nach in der steifheit des Materials. Es kommt einfach viel seltener vor, dass ein Haken im Vorfach hängen bleibt. Und wenn es mal passiert, knickt es an der Stelle nicht. Zudem ist es viel unauffälliger als ne Spinnstange die ja ähnliche Eigenschaften hat. 

Natürlich sollte das Vorfach immer mal wieder auf Abrieb kontrolliert werden. Auch nach jedem Hecht sollte das geschehen. In der Regel tausche ich nach zwei oder drei Hechten das Vorfach aus. Bevor es gefährlich wird also...

Und damit fahre ich immernoch viel billiger als mit Stahl. Denn Stahl wechsel ich deutlich häufiger wegen Beschädigung...

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Janni0384 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey SUPER Danke #6,

werd ich mal probieren!

Lg


----------



## QWERTZ (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Gerne, ich würde Dir raten diese größe zu quetschen.
Wenn Du das mit Stahl auch selbst machst, kennst Du die Prozedur ja. Zange ist die Gleiche, musst Dir halt nur dicke Klemmhülsen kaufen. 

Geknotet hab ich das dicke Zeug noch nicht. Würde ich auch nicht machen. Die 20 - 30lb Variante kann man hingegen auch gut knoten.

Dann viel Spaß und natürlich Erfolg!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Janni0384 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ja hab ich noch alles zu hause.
hatte das schonmal mit hardmono gemacht das hat mir aber nicht so wirklich gefallen.
werds demnächst auf jeden fall mal testen...rückmeldung folgt


----------



## QWERTZ (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Alles klar, dann passt das ja.

Was hat Dir denn an Hardmono nicht gefallen?
Hab ich noch nicht getestet...


----------



## Janni0384 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

viel zu hart, knickt zu schnell und wobbler und jerks laufen nicht besonders gut oder verfangen sich im Vorfach.
und 100% hechtsicher ist das auch nicht.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Gibt es hier noch Fangmeldungen?
So schlecht läuft es doch nicht, wir sind 12 Mann und fangen doch auch.


----------



## Dafi87 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Dafi87 schrieb:


> Hy, wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch, öfters vom Land aus angelt.
> 
> War am WE das erste mal in ohe en laak, war bis auf ein Biss leider nichts.
> 
> Mit was für Kodern angelt ihr den so von Land aus.. ich habe es mit KöFi versucht.


 
keiner einen TIPP???


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Kenn mich in Ohe en laak nicht aus, aber nehm einfach eine normale Grundmontage z.b mit Anti tangle usw...... und als Köder ein schönes Rotauge 10cm oder so. Am einfachsten ist es die Brut zu beobachten wie groß die meisten sind dann kannst du dich daran halten. Schmeiß deine Montage an die Fahrrinne und dann heißt es warten ;-)


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War gerade mal ein paar Barsche ärgern,naja und was soll ich sagen kein Barsch dafür wieder Hechte.
Diesmal war meine Frau mit vorne und hatte ne Knipse mit.
@ Jonas, siehste was ich meine mit Gummis behandeln.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jupp, seh ich 
Aber muss ich dann auch die Scheiß-schniepelhechte fangen?? Oder darf ich auch größere, und Zander fangen? 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Jupp, seh ich
> Aber muss ich dann auch die Scheiß-schniepelhechte fangen?? Oder darf ich auch größere, und Zander fangen?
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi


 Wenn es nach mir geht darfst du Hecht und Zander ab 1m aufwärts fangen,habe nichts dagegen, aber nach mir geht es ja nicht.


----------



## koenig100 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Jupp, seh ich
> Aber muss ich dann auch die Scheiß-schniepelhechte fangen?? Oder darf ich auch größere, und Zander fangen?
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi


*
also jonas,
jetzt hau mal nicht so sehr auf den putz hier, 
vonwegen schniepelhechte....!!! :q
soll ja welche geben, die wären froh überhaupt was an der angel zu haben !!! 
und hör gut zu wenn uns torsten dir was sagt, das hat nämlich immer hand und fuß....!!! #6
gr. many*


----------



## koenig100 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> War gerade mal ein paar Barsche ärgern,naja und was soll ich sagen kein Barsch dafür wieder Hechte.
> Diesmal war meine Frau mit vorne und hatte ne Knipse mit.
> @ Jonas, siehste was ich meine mit Gummis behandeln.



*hey torsten, 
denke kommen auch wieder bessere zeiten !! 
denk dran, bring dir aus spanien olivenöl mit, bis dahin will ich erfolgsmeldungen hören !!! :q
gr.many*


----------



## KNICK23 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *
> also jonas,
> jetzt hau mal nicht so sehr auf den putz hier,
> vonwegen schniepelhechte....!!! :q
> ...



ohja.ich bin einer von denen,die froh wären,mal was zu fangen^^.naja ich geb nicht auf.gestern und heute abend fürn paar stündchen unterwegs gewesen.fische waren auch da.das war nicht zu übersehen und hörennur mich mochten die iwie nicht^^.weder auf meine spinner,noch auf gummifische oder meine wobbler wollten sie^^.iwas muss ich falsch machen.naja ich versuchs weiter.wenn ich die fische weiterhin finde,werden se wohl auch iwann beißen


----------



## jogibaer1996 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Many: klar, ich hör Torsten doch immer zu und meistens beherzige ich seine Ratschläge :qwinter 
Aber irgendwann muss doch der Große kommen (den ich im Winter in Wessem verloren habe, der war auf jeden Fall ü 100cm!!)
aber wenn ich ja jetzt nur noch mit Profis q) unterwegs bin, wird das schon 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



KNICK23 schrieb:


> ohja.ich bin einer von denen,die froh wären,mal was zu fangen^^.naja ich geb nicht auf.gestern und heute abend fürn paar stündchen unterwegs gewesen.fische waren auch da.das war nicht zu übersehen und hörennur mich mochten die iwie nicht^^.weder auf meine spinner,noch auf gummifische oder meine wobbler wollten sie^^.iwas muss ich falsch machen.naja ich versuchs weiter.wenn ich die fische weiterhin finde,werden se wohl auch iwann beißen


 Wo angelst du ?


----------



## KNICK23 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Wo angelst du ?



ich bin eigentlich immer in und um venlo unterwegs.angel dann dort direkt an der maas.wollte demnächst aber nochmal zum rijkelse bemden fahren,weil ich mir denke,dass die köderführung vielleicht in nem see etwas leichter zu üben ist,als in der strömung der maas.bin halt absolut unerfahren und muss noch ein wenig testen.


----------



## Jogibär (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Tja Torsten ich find das auch furchtbar, dass dich die Hechte so nerven ...Schick sie doch mal zu mir. Ich bin auch einer von denen, die dir gern welche abnehmen würden. 

Gruß
Rolf

Könnte bei mir auch dran liegen, dass man zum Fischen ans Wasser muss und ich da leider so selten hin komme....|kopfkrat


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



KNICK23 schrieb:


> ich bin eigentlich immer in und um venlo unterwegs.angel dann dort direkt an der maas.wollte demnächst aber nochmal zum rijkelse bemden fahren,weil ich mir denke,dass die köderführung vielleicht in nem see etwas leichter zu üben ist,als in der strömung der maas.bin halt absolut unerfahren und muss noch ein wenig testen.


 Fahr mal hoch nach Middelaar, da sind Krippen bzw. Buhnen im Wasser,da geht immer was.
Wenn da nichts geht sind die Seen direkt daneben.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Jogibär schrieb:


> Tja Torsten ich find das auch furchtbar, dass dich die Hechte so nerven ...Schick sie doch mal zu mir. Ich bin auch einer von denen, die dir gern welche abnehmen würden.
> 
> Gruß
> Rolf
> ...


 Hallo Rolf
Mal ne Stunde ans Wasser zu kommen langt schon aus.


----------



## QWERTZ (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Gibt es hier noch Fangmeldungen?
> .




lol .. der war gut! |supergri

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> lol .. der war gut! |supergri
> 
> Gruß
> Marcel


 Wie sieht es bei dir aus?


----------



## QWERTZ (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke, ich kann mich nicht beklagen.
Hecht und Barsch laufen schon sehr gut.

Zander befische ich ja nicht gezielt...

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Danke, ich kann mich nicht beklagen.
> Hecht und Barsch laufen schon sehr gut.
> 
> Zander befische ich ja nicht gezielt...
> ...


 Das ist doch schön,dann mal weiter so.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich werde am Freitag abend, Samstag, Sonntag, Montag auch wieder zuschlagen xD


----------



## QWERTZ (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Das ist doch schön,dann mal weiter so.



Finde ich auch, danke. Hatte auch nicht vor aufzuhören. 

Ich finde es ja schön das Du Deine Fänge noch postest.
Ist immer wieder schön mal ein aktuelles Fangfoto hier im Thread zu sehen. 
Ich mache das schon lange nicht mehr, aus den bekannten Gründen. Und wie es hier aktuell aussieht bin ich nich der einzige der so handelt.

Nur deshalb fand ich Deine Frage so witzig... |supergri

Auch Dir weiterhin viel Erfolg. Ich drück euch die Daumen das die Zander bald wieder loslegen.:m

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich stell auch keine Fotos mehr rein, wenn nur mit bearbeitetem Hintergrund. Dieses Jahr ist echt krass wieviele Angler vorallem Angelboote unterwegs sind. Es werden von Jahr zu Jahr mehr. Dennoch denke ich nicht, dass viele Konkorenz bieten können, denn ich muss immer wieder lustige sachen beobachten wie z.B. das welche mit Feederruten schleppen usw. Trotzdem tenke ich, dass es in Zukunft schwieriger sein wird noch einen schönen Zander zu fangen. Jetzt hat jeder noch seine Stellen wo nicht jeder hin kommt und wo man öfters mal absahnen kann, aber ich denke in ein paa Jahren ist das auch vorbei xD Ich will jetzt nur mal feststellen, nicht das ihr jetzt denkt ich habe Angst, dass mir jemand meinen Fisch weg fangen könnte. Ich hoffe dennoch, dass ihr/wir noch viele Jahre Erfolg haben werden in dem Sinne ein dickes Petrie an Alle ;-)


----------



## QWERTZ (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich stell auch keine Fotos mehr rein, wenn nur mit bearbeitetem Hintergrund. Dieses Jahr ist echt krass wieviele Angler vorallem Angelboote unterwegs sind. Es werden von Jahr zu Jahr mehr. Dennoch denke ich nicht, dass viele Konkorenz bieten können, denn ich muss immer wieder lustige sachen beobachten wie z.B. das welche mit Feederruten schleppen usw. Trotzdem tenke ich, dass es in Zukunft schwieriger sein wird noch einen schönen Zander zu fangen. Jetzt hat jeder noch seine Stellen wo nicht jeder hin kommt und wo man öfters mal absahnen kann, aber ich denke in ein paa Jahren ist das auch vorbei xD Ich will jetzt nur mal feststellen, nicht das ihr jetzt denkt ich habe Angst, dass mir jemand meinen Fisch weg fangen könnte. Ich hoffe dennoch, dass ihr/wir noch viele Jahre Erfolg haben werden in dem Sinne ein dickes Petrie an Alle ;-)



Ja, das sehe ich genau so. Wird immer mehr...
Ich fahre ja auch schon mal etwas weite Holland rein umruhe zu haben. Aber auch dort kommen immer mehr Grenzangler hin.

Bin ebenfalls gespannt wie das endet, aber solange sich die meisten dumm anstellen und mit der Feederute schleppen, habe ich noch keine Angst um meine Zukunft als Angler. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## jogibaer1996 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mann mann mann, Leute, ihr stellt euch was an hier... es verlangt doch keiner, dass ihr hier auch Fotos reinstellt. Aber kurz schreiben: "Wir/Ich war(en) heute unterwegs und hab(en) x Zander und ein paar Barsche um die 30, gefangen" tut doch keinem weh und trägt zur Aktivität hier im Trööt bei. 
@Alex: wie wars denn bei dir vorletztes Wochenende? Da warst du doch auch ein paar Tage unterwegs? Wie liefs?
Und klar, kommen immer mehr Angler nach Roermond. Aber dann hört man von denen doch eh immer nur "*******... kein Fisch hier" usw. Und wenn ich sowas höre, denke ich mir, "die kommen doch eh nicht mehr oft. Am Forellenpuff ist Fangen einfacher". 
Wenn man sich ein Bisschen anstrengt und gut überlegt an die Sache rangeht, wird das schon irgendwie klappen, wenn auch nicht mit der Stückzahl, wie früher mal...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## QWERTZ (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das sehe ich anders, Jonas. 
Ohne Foto kann man sich das Posten getrost sparen. Es erfüllt den Thread nämlich nicht mit atraktivität. Ohne Foto und ohne die Benennung von Gewässer und Köder, ist das doch für'n Arxxx.

Und mit allen Angaben kannste es auch nicht bringen, aus den bekannten Gründen.

Da schweige ich lieber und Teile die Freude mit den Leuten die dabei sind. Das macht mehr Sinn und auch spaß. Aber lassen wir das, ist ja ein altes Thema...

Gruss
Marcel


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Naja jedem seins...... Ich gebe persönlich keine Stellen oder Fanginformationen weiter, weil das mitlerweile so extrem geworden ist. Wenn ma sich pers. kennt ist das was anderes. Naja Jungs fangt was, wie gesagt ich bin am Wochenende auch unterwegs.


----------



## QWERTZ (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Naja jedem seins...... Ich gebe persönlich keine Stellen oder Fanginformationen weiter, weil das mitlerweile so extrem geworden ist. Wenn ma sich pers. kennt ist das was anderes. Naja Jungs fangt was, wie gesagt ich bin am Wochenende auch unterwegs.



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Daher lass ich es einfach ganz..
Dir auch viel Spaß und natürlich Erfolg am Wochenende!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Finde ich auch, danke. Hatte auch nicht vor aufzuhören.
> 
> Ich finde es ja schön das Du Deine Fänge noch postest.
> Ist immer wieder schön mal ein aktuelles Fangfoto hier im Thread zu sehen.
> ...


 Ich mache das, weil ich dazu stehe,deshalb habe ich auch Bilder von mir drin.
Sonst würde Jonas Signatur auch auf mich zutreffen.
Das ist doch hier ein Forum,da schreibt man schon mal was,aber anscheinend haben hier einige die Hosen voll.
Und Spinnangler, mit den vielen Booten,wenn du am WE kommst oder in den Ferien sind einige Boote draußen,in der Woche nur ca. 2-3.
Wenn du als Bootsangler Angst hast Stellen zu Posten tust du mir Leid.
Ihr macht euch lustig,über Angler die mit "falschen Ruten" schleppen,aber habt ihr sie mal angesprochen.

Dann Grenzangler, aha ihr gehört da wo nicht dazu?
Wenn ihr mal ein Bild einstellt von einen Fisch mit Köder geht ihr wirklich davon aus das jetzt 100 mit dem gleichen Köder ankommen.
Ich habe hier Stellen gepostet,da fängt man immer.wenn ich da vorbeifahre sitzt da keiner.
Ihr wollt hier nichts dazu beitragen,dann ist ein Forum der falsche Platz für euch,dann müßt ihr euch ein Buch kaufen da sind auch lustige Bilder drin.


----------



## QWERTZ (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Ich mache das, weil ich dazu stehe,deshalb habe ich auch Bilder von mir drin.
> Sonst würde Jonas Signatur auch auf mich zutreffen.
> Das ist doch hier ein Forum,da schreibt man schon mal was,aber anscheinend haben hier einige die Hosen voll.
> Und Spinnangler, mit den vielen Booten,wenn du am WE kommst oder in den Ferien sind einige Boote draußen,in der Woche nur ca. 2-3.
> ...





Da hast Du ja wieder einen geilen Post rausgehauen. 
Genau deshalb ist es auch so scheixx geworden hier im AB. #q
Akzeptiere Du doch auch mal die Meinung anderer, das gehört auch zum Verhalten im Forum!

Jeder der die von mir oben genannte Einstellung hat, und das sind sehr viele denn ich sehe nur wenig Bilder, hat seine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht und daraus gelernt. 
Sei es das abschauen der Köder, der Stelle oder nur blöde Kommentare zum Umgang mit dem Fisch. (siehe TheUndertaker)

Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist Udo, der ja nun auch endgültig raus ist aus dem Forum. Jedoch auch immer nur allgemeingültige Infos herausgegeben hat. Nie konkretes und schon gar nicht an "fremde". Und als aller letztes öffentlich im Forum, wenn dann per PN. Warum nur? 

Aber ist ja auch okay, es gibt verschiedene Meinungen zu jedem Thema. Ich mache es so wie ich es für richtig halte, mach Du es halt so wie Du es für richtig hälst. 

Dann, warum soll ich jemanden anquatschen weil er mit falschem Material angelt? 
Hat absolut keinen Sinn, denn entweder hat er keine Kohle für gutes Gerät oder er kommt damit gut klar und will gar nichts anderes. Da hab ich besseres zu tun als jeden Deppen zu beraten der nicht so angelt wie ich es für richtig halte. Soll er doch wenn er mit der Feederrute seine Fische fängt. Meinetwegen fischt er mit Handleine, das ist mir sowas von egal...  Drüber lachen kann und darf ich trotzdem!  (muss grad schon wieder drüber lachen, sieht bestimmt geil aus) Ich fische nur noch Baitcaster, Du beim Vertikalen mitlerweile ja auch, rennst Du nun zu jedem hin der mit der Statio auf dem Boot sitzt? Nein, denn es geht auch mit der Statio. Ich kann und möchte auch nicht jeden von der BC überzeugen, obwohl ich nie mehr zurück möchte. Muss jeder für sich selbst rausfinden. Gezielte Fragen beantworte ich hingegen gerne. Habe mich lange damit beschäftigt und kenne mich jetzt ganz gut aus. Aber gezielte Fragen und das AB sind ja auch schon wieder Gegensätze.. 

Übrigens: Natürlich zähle ich mich mit zu den Grenzanglern!! Bin ja kein Holländer! |rolleyes Mein Post bezog sich darauf, dass immer mehr dieser Grenzangler (mich eingeschlossen) immer weiter ins Land rein fahren. Einfach weils angenhmer ist als in Roermond an einer Plasse zu sitzen wie am Forellenpuff. Camping flair mit Grill inklusive. |supergri


Gruß
Marcel

PS: Jonas Signatur, interessiert mich einen Scheixx! :m Aber schau Dir mal Dein Profilbild an.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Zanderjäger wieso verallgemeinerst du wieder alles. Habe ich irgendeinen Satz mit Grenzangler geschrieben ? NEIN also. Tut mir leid das ich hier nicht meine Hot Spots preis gebe, denn jeder muss sich solche stellen selbst erarbeiten, vorallem kann man dabei sehr viel über den Standort der Fische lernen usw. Wenn mich jemand nach einer Stelle fragt kann ich auch Maasbrücke sagen die Stelle kennt jeder, un man kann dort auch schöne Fische fangen, aber meine Hot Spots gebe ich mit Sicherheit hier nicht Preis. Achja wo ich die vielen Boote gesehen habe, war es auch unter der Woche, aber ist ja egal wann sie kommen. Glaub mal es gibt viel zu viele von diesen Leuten die sich sofort diesen Köder kaufen was mir eigentlich egal ist und dann an die Stelle gehn. Kennste bestimmt auch wenn du mal am FoPu warst haste eine gelandet und 2sec später steht die Pose vom Nachbarn dort. Eine frage an dich wieso sollte ich als Bootsangler meine Stellen hier posten? Also ich konnte letzte woche beobachten, wie mir welche hinterher gefahren sind..........  Naja mir ist es mitlerweile egal was ihr für Meinungen habt, denn ich habe meine eigene. In dem Sinne bis irgendwann mal ich geh lieber an meinen geheimen Hot Spots angeln.

MfG


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Da hast Du ja wieder einen geilen Post rausgehauen.
> Genau deshalb ist es auch so scheixx geworden hier im AB. #q
> Akzeptiere Du doch auch mal die Meinung anderer, das gehört auch zum Verhalten im Forum!
> 
> ...


 
 Deshalb habe ich ja Alben da kannst du alles sehen.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> @Zanderjäger wieso verallgemeinerst du wieder alles. Habe ich irgendeinen Satz mit Grenzangler geschrieben ? NEIN also. Tut mir Leid das ich hier nicht meine Hot Spots preis gebe, denn jeder muss sich solche stellen selbst erarbeiten, vorallem kann man dabei sehr viel über den Standort der Fische lernen usw. Wenn mich jemand nach einer Stelle fragt kann ich auch Maasbrücke sagen die Stelle kennt jeder, un man kann dort auch schöne Fische fangen, aber meine Hot Spots gebe ich mit Sicherheit hier nicht Preis. Achja wo ich die vielen Boote gesehen habe, war es auch unter der Woche, aber ist ja egal wann sie kommen. Glaub mal es gibt viel zu viele von diesen Leuten die sich sofort diesen Köder kaufen was mir eigentlich egal ist und dann an die Stelle gehn. Kennste bestimmt auch wenn du mal am FoPu warst haste eine gelandet und 2sec später steht die Pose vom Nachbarn dort. Eine frage an dich wieso sollte ich als Bootsangler meine Stellen hier posten? Also ich konnte letzte woche beobachten, wie mir welche hinterher gefahren sind.......... Naja mir ist es mitlerweile egal was ihr für Meinungen habt, denn ich habe meine eigene. In dem Sinne bis irgendwann mal ich geh lieber an meinen geheimen Hot Spots angeln.
> 
> MfG


 Grenzangler war nicht auf dich bezogen,es verlangt auch keiner das du Hot Spots von dir Preisgibst.
Aber mal ehrlich wieviele Hot Spots hast du dier selbst erarbeitet,oder dein Kollege am 4 PS Motor,ihr habt am Anfang auch von Infos gelebt.
Ich verlange auch keine Bilder aber man kann doch mal schreiben das heute der Hecht ging auf Wobbler zb.
Wir sind hier der einzige Trööt wo ne Wissenschaft gemacht wird.
Und dann (NICHT AUF DICH BEZOGEN) schreiben einige alles schei... hier im AB, und denken gleichzeitig hat niemand was geschrieben im Trööt.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Du hast Teilweise Recht meine Kollegen angeln seit 15 Jahren an der Maas bei Roermond und ich habe sie vor ein paa Jahren kennen gelernt, da konnte ich auch noch nicht soviel in bezug auf Spinnangeln. Sie haben mich mitgenommen und mir Stellen gezeigt und ich habe auch gefangen, dennoch habe ich auch mir schon einige Stellen selbst erarbeitet oder mit meinen Kollegen entdeckt und die haben diese Stellen von niemanden ! PS: Es ist kein 4Ps Motor gewesen und ich an meinem eigenen Boot habe nen 6er ;-)


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Es ist auch egal wer von wem Stellen hat nur es geht darum, dass man halt nicht seine Hot Spots preis geben muss wie gesagt fragt ein Neuling wie siehts aus wo kann ich was fangen, dann kann ich genug Stellen nennen, die bekannt sind, aber wo man t-dem Fisch fangen kann z.B. Maasbrücke. Zum Thema Wobbler wenn ich die Namen hier alle sagen würde, dann könnte ich mir in 2 Wochen wieder neue kaufen, weil die Fische den Wobbler dann 100 mal gesehn haben und lach nicht ich habs selbst erleben müssen! Ach eigentlich wollte ich ja garnichts mehr schreiben naja ich versuch mich mal zurück zu halten 

Tight lines xD


----------



## QWERTZ (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Macht Spaß mit Dir! Schön das Du das aus einer DINA4 Seite rausgefiltert hast. Zumal ich das so nicht gesagt habe! 


Jeder der nicht so angelt wie du ist also ein Depp...

Vielleicht liest Du meinen Text nochmal, damit auch Du Ihn komplett verstehst...


Auf alles andere gehste nicht ein. Wohl auch besser so...


----------



## Janni0384 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

kurze zwischenfrage: angelt ihr alle vom boot aus?


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Fehler von mir


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Fehler von mir


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Janni0384 schrieb:


> kurze zwischenfrage: angelt ihr alle vom boot aus?


 Nein es gibt auch viele Uferangler hier,ich z.B. mache beides.


----------



## QWERTZ (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Bin halt ein spaßiges Kerlchen,solltest mich mal kennenlernen,hättest was zum lachen.
> Dein Text habe ich schon verstanden,oder auf was soll ich denn noch eingehen.
> Das du schreibst, ist alles scheixxe geworden hier im AB.
> Trotzdem bist du jeden Tag drin,naja aber da sind doch Leute wie du gefordert.
> Oder sollten wir die Mods fragen ob sie den Tröööt schließen wenn das alles so scheixxe ist,wie du schreibst.




Meinet wegen gehst Du gar nich auf meine Posts ein. 
Aber einen Satz *zum Teil* zu zitieren und den Sinn auch noch falsch darzustellen, kannste Dir echt sparen! 

Klar schaue ich hier täglich rein, weil ich hier Leute kenne und PNs bekomme. Aktiv bin ich jedoch nicht wirklich, da habe ich andere Foren die mir viel besser gefallen. Und immer wenn ich hier mal was schreibe, weiß ich auch wieder genau warum. Schau Dir doch die letzten 10 Seiten hier mal an. Wird keinem weh tun wenn die Mods hier dicht machen, mir schon gar nicht! Ja ich weiß, wenn alle so wären wie Du und informationen posten würden, sähen die letzten 10 Seiten anders aus.. bla bla...
So ist es aber nunmal nicht und ich denke auch Du weißt warum!?

@SpinnAngler: 
Ich weiß was Du meinst, aber brauchst Dich hier nicht zu rechtfertigen. Mach es halt so wie Du meinst, bist auf dem richtigen Weg. 

Jemanden der hier schreibt es ist Unfug das die Ufer in Roermond am WE voll sind mit Angelern und es gibt auch dort noch Fisch ohne Ende, brauchste nicht ernst nehmen. 

Hat nämlich nicht jeder ein Boot und kann sich so abgelegene Stellen suchen. Und auch kann nicht jeder in der Woche angeln, nur weil dann "nur drei Boote unterwegs sind" bzw. weniger los ist. 

@Janni: Nein, ich angel fast nur vom Ufer aus, da ich selbst kein Boot besitze. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Janni0384 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

also ich schreib ja wirklich nicht all zu oft hier rein, aber ich kann schon gut verstehen das ihr keine stellen oder fotos hier preis gebt!
ich denke aber das liegt nicht an den leuten die hier regelmäßig schreiben!!!
also als ich mal hier bilder reingesetzt habe, hatte ich danach bestimmt 20 PN von leuten die hier noch nie was reingeschrieben haben!
und bei meinem kumpel sepp war´s genauso!

deswegen schreiben wir beide auch nur ungern was...

gruß


----------



## QWERTZ (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Janni0384 schrieb:


> also ich schreib ja wirklich nicht all zu oft hier rein, aber ich kann schon gut verstehen das ihr keine stellen oder fotos hier preis gebt!
> ich denke aber das liegt nicht an den leuten die hier regelmäßig schreiben!!!
> also als ich mal hier bilder reingesetzt habe, hatte ich danach bestimmt 20 PN von leuten die hier noch nie was reingeschrieben haben!
> und bei meinem kumpel sepp war´s genauso!
> ...



Hallo Janni,

ja das ist leider so und es ist auch bekannt (den meisten zumindest). Es geht in unserer aktuellen Diskussion auch gar nicht darum ob es so ist. Wir wissen das es so ist. 

Natürlich leidet der Thread/das Forum darunter. Aber das ist mir als User ja herzlich egal. Man kann sich hier austauschen über alles rund ums angeln. Es muss nicht immer um Köder, Gewässer, Stellen und HotSpots gehen. 

Außerdem habe ich noch jede PN die ich bekommen habe beantwortet. Gerade von Anfängern! Und darin habe ich oft Spots genannt und Tipps zum Köder gegeben. Auch haben wir (TheUndertaker und ich) auch schon Anfänger mitgenommen und Gewässer gezeigt, bei den Bestimmungen geholfen und zum ersten Fisch geleitet. Alles machbar, nur muss das nicht öffentlich im Forum passieren. Denn dann geht die Sache schnell nach hinten los und man ist selbst der Dumme.

Fangbilder posten ist ja nochmal was anderes, den Hintergrund kann man ja verunstalten. Dann sieht keiner mehr wo der Fisch gefangen wurde. Aber dann kommen die Leute und erzählen Dir wie Du nen Fisch zu halten/behandeln hast und machen dich dafür an. Oder man meckert einfach darüber das ein Foto unkenntlich gemacht wurde. (hatten wir alles schon zur genüge)

Diese Leute haste immer und das macht dann halt keinen Spaß. Daher lassen es immer mehr Leute Ihre Fänge zu posten und Fotos einzustellen. Was ich auch nicht schlimm finde. Wer will solls machen, ist ja auch mal schön nen Maasfisch zu sehen. Aber deshalb muss ich nicht die jenigen  verurteilen die es nicht machen. Denn die haben Ihre Gründe dafür...

Also, wenn Du gezielte Fragen hast. Immer gerne per PN. :g

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Meinet wegen gehst Du gar nich auf meine Posts ein.
> Aber einen Satz *zum Teil* zu zitieren und den Sinn auch noch falsch darzustellen, kannste Dir echt sparen!
> 
> Das mußt du schon mir überlassen, was ich mir sparen kann oder was nicht, ich denke wir haben uns verstanden!
> ...


----------



## QWERTZ (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> QWERTZ schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *ich denke wir haben uns verstanden!
> ...


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nö, ich hab keine Ahnung was Du meinst! Willste mir drohen?
> ...


----------



## QWERTZ (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> QWERTZ schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich drohe nie,da würde ich auch gegen die Regeln im Forum verstoßen.
> ...


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Fehler von mir


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Fehler von mir


----------



## Peter70 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo
müssen ja nicht immer Zander sein .So ein 80er Rapfen macht doch auch spass


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

[._Fehler von mir _


----------



## Heusch (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

waren gestern mim Boot schleppen auf dem Julianakanal, konnten nur einen Zander verhaften...
aber einen schönen 63cm,


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Fehler von mir


----------



## Oli4 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Darf ich neugierig fragen, ob ihr die Barsche - vor allem wenns so prächtige sind - mitnehmt und brutzelt, oder gehen die zurück?

Man wird schon neidisch, wenn man von den vielen Fischen liest


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Fehler von mir


----------



## Roy Digerhund (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Abend!
Bei mir gab´s heute ordentliche Fische. 5 Brassen bis 65cm, 4 Rotfedern bis 35 cm, ein paar kleine Barsche und einen halbblinden 70er Hecht auf drop shot. Und nicht zu vergessen der riesige Zander von ca. 5cm auf Made.
Gruss Roy


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Fehler von mir


----------



## SaIz (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo zusammen,

war heute wieder angeln in NL
aber leider wieder ohne erfolg.

kann mir mal einer von euch ein paar tipps geben weil bei mir klappts i-wie nicht soo. 

Hab dieses jahr noch keinen richtigen Fisch gefangen der an die 30er marke kommt.


Gruß,
Saiz


----------



## flasha (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petri zu dem Fisch!

Hab mal eine Frage an euch Experten:

Könnt ihr mir eine Stelle empfehlen an der man gut "Campieren" kann? (Karpfenzelt) Wollte vom 01-03. Juli mit einem Kumpel nach Holland. Er ist Einsteiger. Fängt also bei Null an. Eventuell ist ja jemand dabei der sich uns anschliessen würde oder der uns unter seine Fittiche nehmen würde  Ich will auch keine Hot Spots von euch wissen wäre aber über Tipps oder Infos sehr dankbar. 

LG
Daniel


----------



## KNICK23 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



flasha schrieb:


> Petri zu dem Fisch!
> 
> Hab mal eine Frage an euch Experten:
> 
> ...



also bei den orten kann ich dir leider nicht weiter helfen.allerdings solltet ihr euch iwas in der nähe eines camping-platzes suchen.denn ohne schlaf packt ihr das wohl eher nicht und am gewässer schlafen ist verboten.bei dem karpfenzelt gilt(glaub ich),dass es keinen boden haben darf und immer an einer seite offen ist.auch darf man soweit ich weiß keine liege dabei haben.
also wie gesagt sucht euch nen campingplatz.richtung roermond gibt es glaub ich einige plätze, die auch nah am wasser sind.und dann könnt ihr ja schaun.


----------



## flasha (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke. Hast du eventuell auch eine interessante Adresse für mich? Ein wenig will ich schon planen und nicht auf gut Glück hinfahren.

PS: Wo ist eigentlich Udo hin?


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Fehler von mir


----------



## flasha (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Auf was willst du gehen.



Sagen wir so, wir sind Allrounder bzw. ich.

Angel gern mit der Feeder oder 'ner Matchrute. Nebenbei würde wir aber auch ne Runde spinnen.


Zum Thema Campieren: Das Karpfenzelt hat einen herausnehmbaren Boden. Wird dann doch erlaubt sein oder? Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Grillen aus? Oder Gaskocher?

LG


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Fehler von mir


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Fehler von mir


----------



## Roy Digerhund (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petri! V.a. zum Wels!
Bis jetzt hatte ich nur einen von ca 40 cm. Das zählt nicht...
Gruss ROY


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Fehler von mir


----------



## flasha (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Karpfenzelt ohne Boden ist OK.
> wenn die euch beim schlafen erwischen sind es 150 Euro.
> An den Seen ist Nachtangelverbot,die scheiden also aus.
> Maas oder Kanal,das wäre dann zu überlegen.
> ...



Also...direkter Anlaufpunkt wäre Venlo. Das würde auf der Route liegen (kommend aus Oberhausen). Wobei es auch im Umkreis +-50km liegen darf.

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit diesen vereinzelten Gräben aus? Die dürfen doch auch beangelt werden. Findet man die dort auch im Umkreis?


----------



## koenig100 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*wieder back from spain....!!! |wavey:
@ peter, absolut toller fang von dir, 80cm rapfen ist schon ne ansage !!! nur machste auf dem foto nen erfürchtigen eindruck !!!   hätte gerne gesehen wie du den gedrillt hast, hat bestimmt viel tamtam gemacht wa !! 

@ torsten, schade für das mitnahmeverbot von wels, bei der größe geben das leckere filets !!!  hättest du direkt im spanischen olivenöl braten können, hab dir nämlich welches mitgebracht !! :m

@ roy, manche wären froh, wenn sie nen wels/fisch von 40cm größe mal am haken hätten !!! 

gr. many*


----------



## koenig100 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*hey friends,
hat jemand von euch schonmal am kanal nen ansitz auf karpfen gemacht ??
sohnemann war letzte woche sonntag am neederwerthkanal mit seinem schwager. natürlich haben sie nix gefangen !!  
obwohl, wenn man manche berichte liest (google), sollen sich gerade dort schon kapitale karpfen rumtreiben !! ich selber habe dort auch schon beobachtet, das manche dort sogar nen nachtansitz auf karpfen gemacht haben !!!
vielleicht hat ja jemand ne ahnung oder nen tip !!??

gr. many*


----------



## pite (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich und ein Freund hatte am Samstag mal wieder einen
erfolglosen Tag und eine erfolglose Nacht hinter uns.
Wir haben jediglich 3 kleine Köderfische gefangen.
Sonst Nix,kein Biss und keine ausgelutschden Maden#q.
Ich weiss nicht was in der Maas los ist.
An den guten bis sehr guten Stellen läuft jetzt garnix
mehr.Vor 2 Jahren fing ich an einem Tag oft mehr als 10
Brassen (die ich alle wieder zurück gesetzt habe)
und seit dem letzden Jahr fast nie eine wenn ich glück hab vielleicht mal eine.Bei den anderen Fischen ging es mir genauso.Meine Montagen sind alle die selben 
geblieben und an manchen Stellen denke ich auch das ich
so ziemlich der einzigste bin der dort angelt.Mit dem Kunst-
köder angeln habe ich jetzt auch angefangen doch gefangen
nicht wirklich viel.Habe das Gefühl das die Fische weniger gworden sind.

Geht es euch auchso??

Ich bin ratlos und habe schon so ziemlich alles probiert
doch nichts führte zum Erfolg.


----------



## QWERTZ (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *hey friends,
> hat jemand von euch schonmal am kanal nen ansitz auf karpfen gemacht ??
> sohnemann war letzte woche sonntag am neederwerthkanal mit seinem schwager. natürlich haben sie nix gefangen !!
> obwohl, wenn man manche berichte liest (google), sollen sich gerade dort schon kapitale karpfen rumtreiben !! ich selber habe dort auch schon beobachtet, das manche dort sogar nen nachtansitz auf karpfen gemacht haben !!!
> ...




Hi Many,

die besagten Berichte kenne ich, sind aber schon älter. 
Die Infos die ich bekommen habe zu dem Thema sind sehr ernüchternd, die gute Zeit auf Karfen scheint dort vorbei zu sein... 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



pite schrieb:


> Ich und ein Freund hatte am Samstag mal wieder einen
> erfolglosen Tag und eine erfolglose Nacht hinter uns.
> Wir haben jediglich 3 kleine Köderfische gefangen.
> Sonst Nix,kein Biss und keine ausgelutschden Maden#q.
> ...




Servus,

ne also das kann ich so nicht sagen. Gerade Brassen gibts reichlich! Vielleicht erzählst Du mal ein bißchen was zu der verwendeten Montage, Köder etc. 

Auch kann es nicht schaden mal andere Stellen auszuprobieren. Und das Anfutter ist natürlich wichtig,
gerade in der Maas.


Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Roy Digerhund (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin!
Ich kann auch bestätigen, dass die Brassenfänge rückläufig sind(nur in der Maas selber). Vor 2 Jahren habe ich auch wesentlich besser gefange. V.a. die Größe hat abgenommen. Es gibt wesentlich mehr kleinere Brassen als vor ein paar Jahren und ich habe das Gefühl, dass da Berufsfischer einen großen Anteil dran haben. Zander, Hecht und Barsch läuft wie immer.
Gruss ROY


----------



## SmokaLot (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo zusammen!
war gestern und heute morgen mal wieder an der maas!
gestern lief sehr gut! heute morgen haben wir leider nur einen fisch bekommen können aber dafür sehr schöner beifang!
Aland 64 cm:
http://img706.*ih.us/img706/6576/cimg1033k.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Roy Digerhund (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hammer! Dickes Petri. So große Alande machen richtig Dampf.


----------



## koenig100 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*Dickes petri SmokaLot, 
ein super schöner fisch, vor allem in der größe !!!
normal wird der aaland sehr selten so groß, die fänge
die ich kenne und hatte, liegen alle so um die 40 cm !!
gr. many*


----------



## koenig100 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*morgen früh gehts mit sohnemann nach roermond
an die maasplaasen. wollen vom ufer aus mal die 
angeln auf grund auslegen, mal sehen was geht !! #h
gr. many*


----------



## koenig100 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*heute sind wir als schneider nach hause, nichts ging.
hatte um 8h nen biss, hat die spule qualmen lassen,
hat aber beim anschlag nicht gehakt !!! :c
das wars dann, außer das vor uns sich die brassen 
die sonne auf den pelz brennen ließen !!! #h
gr. many*


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Fehler von mir


----------



## SaIz (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hab mal ne frage kann ich mit meinem Vispass auch in Kerkrade angeln hab den in Heinsberg gekauft im Angelshop
Da steht Sportvisserij Limburg drauf gilt das für ganze Provinz Limburg oder nur für die Maas und Maasseen?

Gruß Saiz


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Fehler von mir


----------



## Hobbin89 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen !!!

Ich war schon öfters an den asseltse Plassen angeln , jedoch nur Tagsüber ... demnächst wollten wir eigentlich über nacht dort bleiben .
Ich weiss das man an der Maas über Nacht angeln darf , wie sieht es an den Asseltse Plassen aus ? Soweit ich weiss ist Nachtangeln an nem See untersagt , das Gewäasser dort ist doch nicht als "See" eingestuft , oder ?

Vielen Dank !


----------



## wilhelm (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Doch hier ist Nachtangelverbot.
Du hast doch Papiere zum Vispass bekommen einschließlich Maasseenerlaubnis hier steht alles drin ( sogar auf deutsch).

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## jogibaer1996 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Saiz: wie heißt der Verein, in dem Du bist? Wenn das der HSV Ons Genoegen (oder so ähnlich) ist, dann darfst du da angeln... 

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## KNICK23 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

heute mal wieder seit längerer zeit am wasser gewesen.ich war nur ne stunde da,und konnte nen wirklich kleinen barsch, etwa 8-10cm,mit nem wurm überreden zu beißen.
mein bruder und n kumpel waren was früher schon da und konnten auch noch 6 kleinere barsche verhaften.

sind heute auch das erste mal kontrolliert worden.dachte schon fast,dass wäre nur so ne legende,die dazu führen soll,dass man sich an die regeln hält |supergri


----------



## SaIz (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> @Saiz: wie heißt der Verein, in dem Du bist? Wenn das der HSV Ons Genoegen (oder so ähnlich) ist, dann darfst du da angeln...
> 
> Grüße
> Jonas



der Verein heißt HSV Ons Genoegen Roermond.
Danke für die antworten.

Weis denn einer ob der Verein auch ein Vereinsgewässer haben ?

Gruß Saiz


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Fehler von mir


----------



## SaIz (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Industriehafen ist das der Willhelm Alexander Hafen??


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Fehler von mir


----------



## Roy Digerhund (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich war vorgestern bis in die Nacht an der Maas. 2 Aale, 3 Rotaugen und ca.15 große Brassen(alle ü 3kg). Zander läuft im Moment gar nicht.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Hobbin89 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Also , Ich habe die "vergunning" für den hsv - de swalm !!!!
So wie ich verstanden habe , darf ich im rotgekennzeichnetem Abschnitt das Nachtangeln abhaken , richtig ??? ( siehe link ) 
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-10505421/Asseltse_plassen.png.html


Da das dann zum Nacht angeln nicht in frage kommt , wird es uns an die Maas verschlagen..so..
Insesamt werde ich aus den  Ganzen Unterlagen hier nicht 100%ig schlau ...!!!
Kann mir bitte mal Jemand Konkret sagen , wo Ich mit meiner vergunning An der Maas angeln darf ?

Sorry für diese Blöden Post´s ... aber aller anfang ist schwer -.-

greetz


----------



## wilhelm (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nein da liegst du falsch. An *allen *Maasseen ist das Nachtangeln verboten.:c
Siehe auch mal auf Klickmalhier oder auch 
Hier dann dürftest du alle Infos haben die du brauchst.|rolleyes
Ansonsten schließe dich doch mal bei dem ein oder anderen Angler an der hier häufiger schreibt und sich auch auskennt ( sind eigentlich ganz nette Jungs so wie ich weiss).

Gruß Wilhelm|wavey:


----------



## Roy Digerhund (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

http://www.visplanner.nl/


----------



## jogibaer1996 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Saiz: Ons Genoegen Roermond?? Dann hab ich mich wohl vertan. Nur durch den Kerkrader Angelverein darfst du dort angeln. Oder du lässt dir bei Bergsma Hengelsport im Hammolenweg 3 (in Kerkrade) eine Tageskarte ausstellen 
Vielleicht machen wir mal ein Treffen an den Seen in Kerkrade...?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## koenig100 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Hobbin89 schrieb:


> Also , Ich habe die "vergunning" für den hsv - de swalm !!!!
> So wie ich verstanden habe , darf ich im rotgekennzeichnetem Abschnitt das Nachtangeln abhaken , richtig ??? ( siehe link )
> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-10505421/Asseltse_plassen.png.html
> 
> ...



*hey,
das was du da rot eingezeichnet hast, ist das vereinsgewässer vom hsv de swalm, dazu kommen noch einige andere abschnitte am see sowie der ganze fluß swalm bis hin zur deutschen grenze. dies ist auch im vereinseigenen mitgliedsheft genau eingezeichnet !! nachtangeln ist generell an den seen verboten, das darfst du nur in der maas und in den kanälen und dort auch nur ne besimmte zeit im jahr. schau in dem link nach, den roy gemacht hat. alles was blau eingezeichnet ist darfst du beangeln auch nachtangeln, da dies nur die maas und die kanäle sind !! für die seen denke ich hast du eine maasseenerlaubnis, dort sind die seen drin eingezeichnet, die du beangeln darfst !! 
gr. many*


----------



## Hobbin89 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jawoll , der link war wirklich Informativ !!! Danke dafür.
In welchem abschnitt darf ich die Maas dann beangeln ? 
von km85 bis km87 ? Oder in der ganzen limburgsen provinz ?


----------



## koenig100 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Hobbin89 schrieb:


> Jawoll , der link war wirklich Informativ !!! Danke dafür.
> In welchem abschnitt darf ich die Maas dann beangeln ?
> von km85 bis km87 ? Oder in der ganzen limburgsen provinz ?



*überall wo sie blau gekennzeichnet ist (siehe visplaner)* #q


----------



## Pitchy (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich melde mich hier auch mal wieder zurück. Habe jetzt seit 2007 Angelpause in Roermond / Umgebung gemacht aus beruflichen Gründen und war nur 1x im Jahr am Twentekanal angeln.

Nun werd ich wohl wieder regelmäßig an die Maas + Plassen fahren, da ich das Angeln als Stressventil brauche 

Ich habe mir die ca. letzten 10 Seiten dieses Threads durchgelsenen und muss feststellen, dass sich hier viel verändert hat!!

Auch musste ich in bisher 4 Ansitzen feststellen, dass vermutlich alte gute Stellen vom Ufe nicht mehr so erträglich sind.

Ich bin reiner Uferangler und werde wohl erneut noch aufwändiger versteckte unbekannte Uferplätze suchen müssen.

Wenn man hier alle so schreiben liest, muss man als Uferangeler echt schon Bedenken haben, ob man überhaupt noch mit den Bottsanglern, vorallem die Schlepper, mithalten kann....!!!

Die jenigen die zrücksetzten sind doch die MInderheit!!! Gerade gestern fuhr wieder ein Deutscher an mir vorbei und zeigte mir seine abgestochenen ca. 65er Hechte. Gleiches passiert mit ZAndern. Nur ist der Angeldruck auf die Fische druch das mittlerweile massenhafte Bootsangeln- / Schleppen enorm gestiegen.

Ich denke das bald das Uferangeln auf ZAnder und Co( ca. 10 Ansitze pro Jahr ) gar keinen Spass mehr in Roermond und Umgebung machen wird. Zumal ich auch nicht jedes Wochenede oder unter der Woche neue Stellen suchen kann. Mehr als ca. 10-15 Ansitze pro Jahr sind einfach nicht drin und die Situation an der Maas wird immer schlechter...

Petri H.


----------



## Hobbin89 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Soosoo , eben frisch von der Maas gekommen ...
fazit: Das ganze Ufer ist voll mit Wasserpest & Seerosen ... soweit das Auge reicht !#c

Das Landen von Fischen war sehr sehr schwer .. der eine oder Andere Fisch ging verloren !

Viele Fische haben nicht gebissen , ein paar kleine barsche , 3 untermaßige zander & ein Aal ging uns an den haken !

Fazit : Nächstes mal wird definitiv vom Boot aus geangelt !!!! |kopfkrat


----------



## Athrox (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Pitchy,

Naja, ich sitz gelegentlich mal an den alten Maasarmen bei Gennep. 
Ich muss eigentlich sagen, dass dieses Jahr schon ein Stück mehr los ist als letztes Jahr. Da gab's echt Nächte in denen total garnix ging. War dieses Jahr zwar bis jetzt nur 3 Mal an der Maas unterwegs, aber bis jetzt war jede Nacht was los (wenn man dann allerdings beim Anschlagen daneben haut, kann man das ja den Zandern nich vorwerfen). 

Generell habe ich in der Maas oder den Altarmen noch nie einen Zander über 70 cm gefangen und kenne auch niemanden von dem ich dies (bewiesenermaßen) weiß. Dafür ist der Angeldruck in der Tat zu groß.
Immerhin ist es ja in den Niederlanden ein ganzes Stück einfacher, legal fischen zu gehen. Einfach in den Laden gehen und einen Zettel kaufen - das können in Deutschland eigentlich nur Inhaber von Fischereischeinen. Damit wird der Angeldruck sicher auch ein ganzes Stück reduziert.

Ich weiß, was du meinst. Mir passiert es in den letzten 2 Jahren öfter, dass ich beim Sitzen an der Maas schonmal an's Einpacken denke, weil mir das Konzert aus billigen, regelmäßig wegen der Strömung krächzenden und viel zu laut eingestellten Bissanzeigern, begleitet von massivem Aalglocken-Geschepper, einfach tierisch auf die Nüsse geht.

P.S.: Bei dieser Gelegenheit noch ein flüchtiges Handy-Foto vom Fang der letzten Session: Zwei Zander, 57 und 49 cm. Natürlich sind beide wohlauf und schwimmen wieder.


----------



## krauthi7 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

die schauen aber sehr leblos aus .


----------



## Athrox (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Krauthi,

Naja, sie bewegen sich nicht. Das ist halt der Nachteil an so 'nem Foto....


----------



## QWERTZ (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petri zu den Zandern!

Beide gleichzeitig gefangen? |rolleyes
Zudem ist es für die Tiere nicht grad förderlich wenn Sie auf den Boden gelegt werden...

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Pitchy (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Athrox

Bei Gennep war ich noch nie. Ist en STückel weiter von Mönchengladbach aus. SIeht aber bei Google Earth ganz schön aus, also die Altarme.

In Roermond ist der Angeldruck tatsächlich enorm hoch. Ich denke ich werde hier auch eher ausserhalb neu Plätze suchen, weiter weg von den üblichen Ballungsräumen.

Ich möchte betonen, dass von mir angeführte RÜCKSICHTSLOSE Angler nicht unbedingt hier im Forum befinden,sndern ich jene meine, die sicheh NIE in einem solche Foorum aktiv austauschen würden. Das sind eher die stillen MITLESER, die nur Infos erhaschen wollen ;-)


----------



## wilhelm (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja so ist das hier *Athrox,* einer stellt voller Stolz seine Fangbilder ein und mindestens einer dieser pseudo Tierschützer hat was zu mäkeln#q ( Sehen tot, aus nicht auf Boden legen usw.)es ist ein Grauss gerade hier im Forum *Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen.* Also stell doch deine Fangbilder ins Raubfischforum, da achten die Mods etwas besser auf dieser Fangbildzerrreder.Von mir ein ehrliches Petri Heil zu den schönen Zandern.
_Übrigens erwarte ich keine Antworten von den angesprochenen und werde ihnen auch nicht antworten ist mir echt zu mühsam._ Trotz dem 

Schönen Gruß
Wilhelm|wavey:


----------



## Pitchy (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

100% Wilhelm!!!

Mir wars bei dem Bild auch egal!! Wenn Maßig kann er gerne die zwei pro Tag für seine Pfanne mitnehmen. Tät ich genaus so, als Fischesser und Hobbykoch!

Mir gehts eher um Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße, Maxanzahl, geschützte Arten, verbotene Fangmethoden, ausbeutende Fangmethoden ( Schleppen).


----------



## Pitchy (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wer mal Lust hat sich Roermond + Umgebung beim Angeln zufällig zu begenene kann ja PM-Funktion nutzten


----------



## QWERTZ (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja, es ist schon eine böse Welt. 
Ganz besonder hier im Thread ist die Welt furchtbar böse... |supergri


----------



## Pitchy (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich finde hier im Thread trifft man eher noch die vernünftigen Angler an.

Schau Dir mal die vor Ort an....auf 10 Angler kommen 7 die keine Regeln und Mäßigung kennen!


----------



## Johnny75 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Athrox: haste die beiden zwischengehältert oder sind die Zanders beim Vertikalangeln als Beifang gezogen worden      ....btw Petri 

...dem kann ich nur zustimmen; und dann gibts noch die Fraktion die alles besser weiss und sich wie die Möchtegernpolizei benimmt. Beide Fraktionen können beruhigt zuhause bleiben^^


----------



## Pitchy (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Für mich sehen die beiden Zander auf dem Bild arg tot aus und Athrox hat wohl üübereilt ein Release vorgebeben, bevor er sich die unangebrachten Sprüche eininger User anhören musste.

Hoffe das die beiden Ihm dennoch gut geschmeckt haben.

Mein Staement um einmalig die Fronten zu klären, da mich hier nicht viele kennen:

1. Angler: fischt aus Freude am Hobby, wenn er mal nichts fängt ist das auch nicht schlimm, wenn er aber was fängt und es ist nicht geschützt, maßig und lecker, nimmt er es zum Verzehr auch mit. Weshlab einem Lebewesen diesen Stress antun, dazu der eingedrungene Haken sowie der Todeskampf, wenn man Ihn nicht verzehren will.

2. Sportangler: sieht das Fangen von Fischen als sportliche Herausforderung. Somit auch unzufrieden mit nem Angeltag, wenn er nichts fängt. Fisch essen mag er eher nicht. Zudem wenn alles zurück gesetzt wird, kann er wieder viel fangen und den sportlichen Ergeiz befriedigen.

3. Asozialer-Angler: setzt sich vermehrt in Ländern ohne Angelscheinprüfung ans Wasser und versucht alles zu fangen was geht, egal ob geschützt, maßig oder lecker. Hauptsache genug Material für Fischfrikadellen.

Für mich 1. und 2. ok. Moralisch ist wohl 2. verwerflicher als 1.. Immerhin handelt es sich ach bei Fischen um Lebewesen. Würden wir gleiches mit Katzen machen, säßen wir schon im Knast!!!
Nr. 3. kein Kommentar!


----------



## wilhelm (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo!!!! *Zanderjäger1969*
Nur mal wieder Hechte und B.........
Ich werde ja fast grün vor N... nein anerkennung.
Schönes Tier hast du gefangen

Schönen Gruß und Petri

Wilhelm


----------



## Pitchy (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch!!

Werds wohl Donnerstag nachmittag und Samstag tagsüber in Asselt probieren.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Fehler von mir


----------



## QWERTZ (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Pitchy schrieb:


> Für mich sehen die beiden Zander auf dem Bild arg tot aus und Athrox hat wohl üübereilt ein Release vorgebeben, bevor er sich die unangebrachten Sprüche eininger User anhören musste.
> 
> Hoffe das die beiden Ihm dennoch gut geschmeckt haben.



Und damit reihst Du dich mit ein, bei den Usern mit den "unangebrachten Spüchen". |rolleyes

Und zu Deinen Statistiken (7 von 10 Anglern etc.) gehe ich nun mal nicht ein. Auch auf Deine Einstellung zu C&R gehe ich nicht ein, dafür gibts hier entsprechende Threads. Da kannst Du dich stundenlang mit dem Thema beschäftigen..#6



Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Athrox (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Leuz,

Zuallerst mal ein dickes Petri an den Zanderjäger, wat ein prächtiger Esox! Der hat sicher einigen Druck gemacht beim Drill. Hast den gewobblert?
Ich bin eigentlich immer mit Köfi am Grund unterwegs auf den Zander. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass wenn ich das noch kombiniere mit einer guten Wahl des Angelspots, dann kann ich Fehlfänge fast vollständig ausschließen. Vielleicht hilft das ja an deinen Spots auch, wenn die Barsche mal wieder zu frech werden?

Also, ich hab natürlich nicht gedacht, dass ein Foto einen solchen Impact hat hier im Forum. Ich wollte damit die Tierschützer hier im Forum nicht vor den Kopf stoßen. Es gibt aber (glaub ich) keinen Grund, sich sorgen zu machen:
Ich habe die Zander beide auf Köfi am Grund gefangen, in einem zeitlichen Abstand von ca. 2 Stunden. Gelandet wurde mit Unterfangkescher aus gummiertem Netzmaterial. Beide waren im vorderen Maulbereich gehakt und ich habe die Haken ohne Verletzungen lösen können. Ich habe einen ca. 3,50 m langen Setzkescher, ebenfalls aus gummiertem Netzmaterial und mit festen Ringen, und einem Durchmesser von ca. 40 cm. Den habe ich im Wasser aufgespannt und die Zander bis zum Morgen darin zwischengehältert.
Im Prinzip hat QWERTZ ja recht und könnte beim Hinlegen ins Gras die Schleimhaut beschädigt werden. Da ich aber allein war, konnte ich nicht beide in der Hand halten und dann mit nassen Händen noch ein Foto machen.
Mitnehmen erschien mir weniger sinnvoll, ich hab noch einen größeren Zander in der Truhe liegen. Wir sind nur zu zweit und da ist das mehr als genug für ein spontanes, sonntägliches Kulinarium.
Auf jeden Fall waren beide topfit als ich sie zurückgesetzt hab und ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass sie verendet sind.

So, nu haben wir des hoffentlich bis zur Erschöpfung ausdiskutiert...  |supergri  ...und: If you don't believe me, that's not my problem.

Ich eimer mal los, Köfi's stippen. Heut abends gehts wieder affe Pirsch. Hab nämlich URLAUB, haha....


----------



## Pitchy (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Sorry wollt nur Athrox ein wenig beipflichten bzw. unterstützen.

Früher waren solche Themen hier Agressionspotential, jetzt anscheinend komplett Tabooo!!!

Auf meine Ansichten must DU auch gar nicht eingehen. Denn es sind wie das Wort heisst Ansichten!

Lieber zurück zum Thema: Wie läufts an der Maas bzw. Plassen?

Weiss jemand ob das wechselhafte Wetter Auswirkungen hat?


----------



## Pitchy (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Athrox

Köfis habe ich auch letzte Woche gestippt und gebunkert.
Morgen nachmittag gehts mal los auf Zander. Ich nutzt auch meistens den Köfi auf Grund oder Pose. Mal schaun was geht.
Urlaub habe ich dieses Jahr nicht, muss die eigene Firma am Laufen halten. Daher morgen donnerstag mal schön nachmittags+abends ans Wasser und Samstag den ganzen Tag.
Vielleicht sieht man sich.


----------



## koenig100 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> So, Peter und ich waren gestern draußen,war ja schönes Wetter.
> Bei der Hitze war es ein durchschnittlicher Angeltag,von Linne bis Roermond nur 2 Angler vom Ufer und 4 Boote waren auf der Maas.
> Waren aber mehr am quatschen mit den Anglern der anderen Boote das wir haufenweise Bisse vergeigt haben.
> Natürlich haben wir auch was gefangen, wiedermal nur Hechte und Barsche.


 
*hey torsten,*
*sag dem peter er soll locker bleiben und beim nächsten foto "cheeeesss" sagen....!!! |supergri*

*gr. many *


----------



## koenig100 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Athrox schrieb:


> Hallo Leuz,
> Mitnehmen erschien mir weniger sinnvoll, ich hab noch einen größeren Zander in der Truhe liegen. Wir sind nur zu zweit und da ist das mehr als genug für ein spontanes, sonntägliches Kulinarium.
> Auf jeden Fall waren beide topfit als ich sie zurückgesetzt hab und ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass sie verendet sind.
> 
> *tip von mir, vorher filitieren, da haste dann mehr platz inne truhe...!!! :vik: *


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Fehler von mir


----------



## QWERTZ (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Athrox schrieb:


> Hallo Leuz,
> 
> 
> Also, ich hab natürlich nicht gedacht, dass ein Foto einen solchen Impact hat hier im Forum. Ich wollte damit die Tierschützer hier im Forum nicht vor den Kopf stoßen. Es gibt aber (glaub ich) keinen Grund, sich sorgen zu machen:
> ...



Servus,

erstmal möchte ich Dir sagen, dass ich es klasse finde wie Du zum Thema Stellung genommen hast. Da bist Du schonmal die Ausnahme. #6

Als Tirschützer würde ich mich nie bezeichnen, dann würde ich nicht mit Haken (zum Teil Drillinge) auf Fische losgehen. :q
Aber ich muss die Kreatur Fisch auch nicht unnötig quälen um meinem Hobby anchzugehen. 
Man kann den Stress, den man einem Fisch beim Fang antut, ja durch richtig Handhabung reduzieren. Und darauf lege ich persönlich halt wert. Das muss nicht jeder so sehen, aber in einem öffentlichen Forum darf ich meine Meinung dazu äußern. Genau wie andere äußern das sie ihren Fisch essen, hältern oder sonst was. Jeder so wie er es für richtig hält. Aber Kritik darf dennoch geübt werden. Gibts ja auch in die andere Richtung. 

Mir ginge es schon zu weit die Fische über eine ganze Nacht im Setzkescher zu hältern. Das bedeutet unnötig Stress für die Tiere und wozu das ganze? Fürs Foto? 

Aber auch das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Johnny75 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Huhu,

finde es auch gut das Athrox nochmals Stellung genommen hat. Sah halt bissl komisch aus und hier im Forum wird oftmals nicht die Wahrheit gesagt bzw. die Kollegen verarscht; da dachte ich mir ...lässte mal nen comment ab; sry hierfür. Bin auch kein Tierschützer sondern Angler; wenn ich kein Filet in der Truhe hab und bin erfolgreich ...lass ich mir den gefangenen Fisch schmecken; dafür isser da   ...alles andere darf natürlich seine Flossen schwingen.

Juhuu .....das WE steht vor der Tür. Wetter soll auch passen. Petri und stramme Leinen


----------



## koenig100 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Johnny75 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> finde es auch gut das Athrox nochmals Stellung genommen hat. Sah halt bissl komisch aus und hier im Forum wird oftmals nicht die Wahrheit gesagt bzw. die Kollegen verarscht; da dachte ich mir ...lässte mal nen comment ab; sry hierfür. Bin auch kein Tierschützer sondern Angler; wenn ich kein Filet in der Truhe hab und bin erfolgreich ...lass ich mir den gefangenen Fisch schmecken; dafür isser da   ...alles andere darf natürlich seine Flossen schwingen.
> 
> Juhuu .....das WE steht vor der Tür. Wetter soll auch passen. Petri und stramme Leinen



*hey johnny,
sehe grad kommst aus st. augustin, bin selber in hennef groß geworden !!!  wie ist denn die lage in der sieg ??
gr. many*


----------



## koenig100 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Hallo Many
> So,ist es so Besser.:q



*stümmt !!! :vik:
ps.: bin am weekend zu hause !! 
gr. many 
*


----------



## Pitchy (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

ich war heute von 18.00 Uhr bis 23.00 Uhr im Asselt Eind auf Zanderpirsch.

Ein einheimischer meinte, dass er da hin und wieder auch vom Ufer nen Zander erwischt hat, tippt aber darauf, dass die Zander derzeit mehr in strömungsreicheren Bereichen sind. Der Stelle ist aber sehr idyllisch 

Ich war am Ostufer. Jedoch war der ganze See am Ufer mit einer bis 2m ins Wasser reichende Pflanzendecke zugewuchert. Hier musste ich mir erst einmal eine 1m breite Schneise frei machen.

Meine Stip habe ich sofort auf Köfi ausgelegt und ein wenig angefüttert. Bis auf drei kleine BArsche ( wegen Mindestmaß als Köfi verboten ) tat sich aber nichts. Keine einzige ROtfeder oder Rotauge. Dabei wimmelte es in der Luft von Insekten und im Wasser von kleinen Fischen die auf Insektenfang waren.

Dank mitgebrachter aufgetauter Köfis legte ich eine Rute mit Pose an die Kante und eine mit Grundmontage ins tiefere. Die Kante habe ich hoffentlich gut ausgelotet.
Ich nehme es vorweg, die ganzen 5std interessierte sich niemand für meine toten Köfis auf Grund!

Sehr interessant waren aber die zu machenden Beobachtungen. Als noch die Sonne knallte, konnte ich drei mal einen größeren FIsch die Oberfläche ca. 20m vor mir durchbrechen sehen. Keine Ahnung was das war, man sah nur eine Handflächengroße Schwanzflosse die goldrot schimmerte. Seine Bewegung war eher gemächlich, weshalb ich nicht auf einen Raubfisch tippe. Eher Karpfen. 
Auch konnte ich zu dieser Zeit eine Raubfischattacke beobachten. Ebenfalls ca. 20m draussen konnte man deutlich einen großen Wasserschwall beobachten, wie jemand nach etwas schnappte. Ich tippe hier auf Hecht, bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher.

Ich denke Samstag werde ich mir vorher wo anders frische Köfis besoregn und dann eine Rute auf Hecht und eine auf große Friedfische mit Mais, Wurm oder Made an genau die beobachteten STellen legen. Mal sehen was geht


----------



## Athrox (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi folks,



koenig100 schrieb:


> *tip von mir, vorher filitieren, da haste dann mehr platz inne truhe...!!! *



|supergri  Danke für den Tip, Many. Wo du recht hast, haste recht... |supergri

@Pitchy
Das Zanderfischen ist 'ne Wissenschaft für sich. Da kann man Jahre mit dem perfektionieren der Fangtechnik und dem tiefgründigen Erkunden von Gewässern verbringen. Wenn's dir nicht explizit um den Zander geht, dann würd ich dir 'ne Session auf Hecht oder Barsch empfehlen. Die sind ein Stück einfacher zu fangen. Ich seh auch öfter mal Barsche jagen, meist an der Oberfläche, im Bereich 0 - 10 m vor'm Ufer. Die kann man super ärgern mit leichtem Geschirr (feine Schnur, leichte Pose, kleinerer Haken) und 'nem Mini-Köfi von max. 5 cm. Alternativ geht auch ein leichter Spinner oder eine leichte Shad-Montage ganz gut.

Wenn's denn doch der Zander sein soll, hier ein paar Tipps:
- Für's Köfi-Besorgen solltest du dir einen extra Spot suchen. Eine markante Stelle, einen Bootssteg, 'ne schilfige Bucht in 'nem Altarm oder sowas, wo sich immer einige Schwärme von Rotfedern oder Rotaugen aufhalten. Vorzugsweise natürlich im selben Gewässer, in dem du auch auf die Zander sitzen willst. An den Köfi-Spot geht's dann vor der Pirsch hin, 5 bis 10 Stück fangen (dauert an 'ner guten Stelle so 20 - 30 Minuten) und danach ab auffe Location zum eigentlichen Ansitz. Vorteil ist, dass du immer frisches Aas anbieten kannst und auch genug Material hast um im Wasser Duftspuren zu legen.
In meinen Gewässern sind die Zander oft sehr wählerisch, die lassen auch einen gekauften und frisch getöteten Köfi links liegen, wenn ihnen die Fischart nicht ansteht.
- Generell halten sich Zander auch nicht immer am selben Ort auf, sondern die ziehen herum. Deswegen ist es nicht verwunderlich, wenn an einem Spot mal eine Nacht lang garnix geht. Selbst an den heißesten Zander-Spots gibt's komplett bißlose Nächte. Das bedeutet nicht, dass irgendwas mit dem Köder oder Ausrüstung nicht stimmt, sondern dass sie einfach nicht da, d.h. irgendwo anders unterwegs sind.
- Die heiße Zeit ist abends zwischen 21.00 und 0.00 Uhr, und morgens zwischen 3.30 und 6.00 Uhr, wobei abends im Allgemeinen etwas mehr geht.
- Die Montage so leicht wie möglich halten (geflochtene Schnur, Blei nur soviel wie unbedingt nötig) und dafür sorgen, dass beim Biss ohne Widerstand Schnur genommen werden kann. Hauptsächlich größere Exemplare sind oft sehr mißtrauisch und vorsichtig.
- Zander mögen kein Licht. Das heißt, tagsüber stehen sie meistens in tieferen Bereichen, um die lichtfilternde Wirkung des Wassers so gut wie möglich auszunutzen. Abends, wenn's auch über Wasser dunkel wird, kommen die Zander in die Bereiche, wo sich normalerweise die Kleinfisch-Schwärme aufhalten (also in Ufernähe) um zu jagen. Dann kann man sie, je nachdem wie ruhig es am Ufer ist, auch schonmal 5 Meter vor'm Ufer fangen.
- Wenn du gefangen hast, beködere die Rute umgehend neu und wirf sie wieder genau dahin, wo es gebissen hat. Zander sind nur selten einzeln unterwegs, die jagen meistens in Gruppen.

Ich bin zwar grad etwas mehr in Deutschland unterwegs, aber vielleicht läuft man sich ja mal über den Weg.
Laß auf jeden Fall mal was hören, wenn du gefangen hast.


----------



## Pitchy (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Athrox

Danke für die Zandertipps, die kann man bei den großen Wasserflächen in Roermond immer gebrauchen 

Heute war ich von 12.00 bis 17.00 an gleicher Stelle.
Beim Köderfisch-Stippen schöner 29er Barsch und Brassen dabei gehabt.

Danach mit Köfi an Hechtpose ca 2m tief gefischt. Ca. 5m hinter die Krautgrenze geworfen.

Erster deutlicher Biss ca. 13 Uhr verfehlte mein Anschlag, da die Spitze des Haken zurück in den Köfi geruscht ist. Schade.

Zweiter Biss erst 2 stunden später. Dieses mal gut gehakt. Drill dauerte 20 Minuten. Immer wieder flüchtete der Fisch kurz vor der Krautgrenze und liess meine Bremse qualmen. Überraschung bei der Landung, kein Hecht sondern ein 76er Rapfen hat mir da ne Freude gemacht. Später wimmelte es auch wieder an der Oberfläche von jagenden Rapfen und kein Köfi ging mehr an die Stipp.

Dritten BIss bekam ich auf die Zanderrute, nach 10 sek. biss mir doch glatt jemand das Kevaelarvorfach durch. Ich tippe Hecht.

Den Barsch habe ich mir grad in die Pfanne mit Kräuterbutter gehauen. Rapfen leider kein Speisefisch mit viel zu vielen Gräten und wabbeligem Fleisch, ging wieder plnatschen.

Edit: 11.07.11 der Brassen ging auch wieder zurück, versteht sich von selbst 
Auf eine Abhakmatte und ungünstigem ABlegen auf den Boden / Gras wurde ich hingewiesen, und will dieses gerne übernehmen und verbessern, Tipps und Hinweise sind immer willkommen!


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Geändert


----------



## Pitchy (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Sonntag noch mal nen halbkurzen Tripp nach Asselt gemacht. Freudin wollte unbedingt auch mal nen schönen sonnigen Tag am Wasser verbingen. Als haben wir gleich unseren Hundeingepackt und am Wasser 4std gepicknikt 

Andiesem Tag ließ sich auf totem Köfi im Freiwasser ein 32er Barsch überlisten. Ach wenn es sonst nichts mehr an den Ködern gab, war es ein sehr schöner Tag.

Ich darf mich auch für die freundlichsten PNs bedanken, mit hilfreichen Hinweisen, wie man sich verbessern kann, gerade im Umgang mit dem Tier und schonenden Umgang. Man lernt nie aus! Den Kontaktweg nicht im Forum sondern über PN fand ich sehr rücksichtsvoll.

Jeder kann immer dazu lernen und seinen schonenenden Umgang auch mit Fischen die in der Pfanne landen verbessern. Und wenn man nicht öffentlich an den Pranger gestelltwird, ist die Bereitschaftdazu nochum so höher! Da traut man sich auch weiter Angelberichte zu posten 

Daher nchmals vielen Dank an die fairen User unter uns!


----------



## koenig100 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*wie zanderjäger schon sagte, waren wir mit 5 mann draußen nen schönen gepflegten nachtansitz machen !! lecker gepflegtes bierchen durfte natürlich nicht fehlen, mit den richtigen leuten am platze schmeckt das nochmal so gut !!! :q
bisse hatten wir die nacht ohne ende, aber alle sehr vorsichtig. nachdem jogibär1996 einen barsch 30cm landen konnte, hatte er noch einen größeren, vermutlich zander im kraut leider verloren. selbe problem hatte mein sohnemann auch. torsten konnte dann nen 35iger barsch landen und gegen 6h durfte ich dann noch nen 60iger hecht verhaften !! 
alles in allem nen schönen relaxten nachtansitz, den wir gegen 8h dann beendet haben !! :m
gr. many*


----------



## Pitchy (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petri Many,

hört sich nach na runden Sache an. Nachts hatte ich die Jahre nicht so Erfolge. Denke noch nicht die richtige Stelle vom Ufer aus für nachts gefunden. Muss man ja aufpassen, wo nachts erlaubt ist. Denke nur die Maas selber wenn ich mich nicht irre. Und da habe ich nachts noch nie große Erfolge gehabt außer zwei mal nen kleinen Wels.

Gruß aus Mönchengladbach


----------



## koenig100 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Pitchy schrieb:


> Petri Many,
> 
> hört sich nach na runden Sache an. Nachts hatte ich die Jahre nicht so Erfolge. Denke noch nicht die richtige Stelle vom Ufer aus für nachts gefunden. Muss man ja aufpassen, wo nachts erlaubt ist. Denke nur die Maas selber wenn ich mich nicht irre. Und da habe ich nachts noch nie große Erfolge gehabt außer zwei mal nen kleinen Wels.
> 
> Gruß aus Mönchengladbach



*hey pitchy,
nachts darfste in der maas und in den kanälen...!! weißt du, wenn ich hier immer lese hotspot usw. wird mir eh immer direkt übel !!! der hotspot ist immer da, wo gerade der fisch steht und das kann man sich ja bekanntlicher weise nicht immer aussuchen, leben ist eben kein ponyhof !!! :m
deshalb wirste von mir hier auch nie erleben, das ich nen kommentar abgebe, wenn die herren "oberschlau" über angebliche hotspots berichten !!  klar gibt es stellen oder abschnitte wo erfahrungsgemäß öfter gefangen wurde, aber selbst da gibts eben keine garantie !!! siehe unseren letzten ansitz, 10 ruten im wasser und nur 2 barsche und einen hecht #d kannst dich ja gerne mal anschließen, sende dir ne PN....!!!

gr. many*


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Weis jemand von euch zu 100% wo ich in RM Bootsstühlte mit Konsole bekomme? Habe bis jetzt die Alpha gehabt zum klappen, können auch wieder die werden. Also bei Nico war ich schon der hat nur die Stühle und müsste die Konsole bestellen ich möchte aber gerne alles zsm nächstes We kaufen ?


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Geändert


----------



## Athrox (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Leuz,

Ersma Petri zu euren Fängen. Mir hat die Arbeit mal wieder final einen Strich durch den Urlaub gemacht. Ich muss auch ma wieder los. Vielleicht morgen, ma kucken. Hoffentlich hört's mal auf mit regnen...



koenig100 schrieb:


> *...weißt du, wenn ich hier immer lese hotspot usw. wird mir eh immer direkt übel !!! der hotspot ist immer da, wo gerade der fisch steht und das kann man sich ja bekanntlicher weise nicht immer aussuchen, leben ist eben kein ponyhof !!! :m
> deshalb wirste von mir hier auch nie erleben, das ich nen kommentar abgebe, wenn die herren "oberschlau" über angebliche hotspots berichten !!  klar gibt es stellen oder abschnitte wo erfahrungsgemäß öfter gefangen wurde, aber selbst da gibts eben keine garantie !!! siehe unseren letzten ansitz, 10 ruten im wasser und nur 2 barsche und einen hecht...*



Ui, der Many fährt ja richtig aus der Haut bei dem Wort "Hotspot".
Brauchste nicht.
Je nachdem, wie jemand von einem solchen "Hotspot" redet, kannste sogar einiges über die Person und ihre Glaubwürdigkeit erfahren.
Ein Spot (engl.: spot = Fleck, Flecken, Ort, Gegend) ist nichts anderes als eine bestimmte Stelle im Gewässer. Zu einem Hotspot wird er, wenn sich an dieser Stelle bewiesenermaßen öfter Fisch aufhält. Entweder weil der Fisch da seine Nahrung findet, diesen Platz als Ruheplatz aufsucht oder auf seinen Streifzügen da einfach nur vorbei kommt und dabei bereits öfters gefangen wurde.
Kenner können einen potenziellen Hotspot an bestimmten Merkmalen erkennen. Da sie das Verhalten und die Gewohnheiten der Fische im Allgemeinen und speziell an diesem Gewässer kennen, können sie einschätzen, zu welcher Zeit sich der Fisch an welchen Stellen aufhalten wird.
Ein Narr, wer denkt, dass er eine Fanggarantie bekommt, nur weil er an einem Stammplatz eines Gewässerkenners fischt. Das erhöht höchstens die Fangwahrscheinlichkeit. Denn das Wissen des Kenners ist quasi die andere Hälfte des "Hotspots". Nur er kann einschätzen, wann dieser "Spot" wirklich "hot" ist.

Also, wird alles nicht so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird. Wer fangen will, muss sich halt mit den geologischen und biologischen Gegebenheiten seines Zielgewässers beschäftigen und das Verhalten des Zielfischs im Gewässer analysieren...
...ein kleines bissel logisch nachdenken...
...vielleicht etwas rumprobieren...
...vielleicht mal 'n Buch lesen...
...oder eben halt warten, bis zufällig mal was anbeißt und irgendwann die Lust verlieren.

Mensch, Many... ich frag' mich gerade, wieviele meiner "Coldspots" eigentlich wirklich "cold" sind... |kopfkrat

:q


----------



## Sneep (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

gute Nachrichten für alle Maasangler.

Am 13.7. hat ein Gericht den Bau der geplanten Wasserkraftanlage in Borgharen bei Maastricht gestoppt.
In der Urteilsbegründung wird angeführt, dass schon jetzt die vorgeschriebene maximale Mortalitätsrate von 10% für die gesamte Maas weit überschritten ist.

Damit sind auch weitere geplante Anlagen kaum noch realisierbar.

Im Raum unterhalb Linne finden zur Zeit Untersuchungen zum Verhalten von Welsen statt. Dazu werden die Fische mit Sendern versehen. Es kamen schon Anfragen nach Welsen aus Reusen und E-Befischungen für das Projekt. Selbstverständlich nur möglich mit Sondergenehmigung, bitte nicht selbst versuchen, das wird teuer.

Die Untersuchung soll auch der geforderten Freigabe des Welses in NL dienen.
Es deutet vieles darauf hin, dass die Freigabe bald erfolgen wird. Die Bestände sind in den letzten Jahren geradezu  explodiert.

sneep


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Athrox
|good:


----------



## Habakuk (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hast du mal einen Link vom YT Video?


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Geändert


----------



## Habakuk (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Habe auch das hier gefunden. Ein kleines Exemplar 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laQA_AFjWkE&feature=related


----------



## koenig100 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Athrox schrieb:


> Also, wird alles nicht so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird. Wer fangen will, muss sich halt mit den geologischen und biologischen Gegebenheiten seines Zielgewässers beschäftigen und das Verhalten des Zielfischs im Gewässer analysieren...
> ...ein kleines bissel logisch nachdenken...
> ...vielleicht etwas rumprobieren...
> ...vielleicht mal 'n Buch lesen...
> ...



*ich überlege gerade, ob ich noch nen paar semester fisch und wasserkunde studieren sollte !! :q vielleicht werden dann aus all meinen coldspots nen paar 
warme....!!! :m
gr. many
*


----------



## Athrox (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *ich überlege gerade, ob ich noch nen paar semester fisch und wasserkunde studieren sollte !! :q vielleicht werden dann aus all meinen coldspots nen paar
> warme....!!! :m
> gr. many
> *



Na genau. Sich einfach so lange ans Wasser setzen und Fachliteratur lesen, bis es vor'm Ufer nur so wimmelt von Fisch. :b
Aber ich würd' sagen, da nehme ich mal lieber 'nen Rasierapparat mit... :q

Übrigens, ich hatte letzte Woche in 'nem Angelladen in Voerde Mini-Shads (3,5 cm) für leichte Gufi-Montagen entdeckt. Hab da mal 'nen 1g-Mini-Jigkopf drauf gemacht und das Ganze an 'ne leichte Spinnrute gebunden und war das heut mal in Gennep ausprobieren. Musste zwar ganzschön fuppen, um damit so 15 - 20 m zu werfen, aber geht astrein. Die Barsche waren wie die Bekloppten. 2 Stunden nonstop Action, war cool...


----------



## richiS52 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

HEI!
ich habe eine Frage an Euch, am Wochenende möchte ich zum ersten mal mit meinem Boot angeln an der Maasplassen fahren, könnte mir jemand sagen,
wie ist die Öffnungszeit der Sliepanlage in *Marina Oolderhuuske ,*und was wird das mich kosten?
Danke schön für den Antwort,
Schöne Gruß aus Bochum

RichiS5*2
*


----------



## anmac (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo RichiS52,

kuckst Du hier: http://www.oolderhuuske.nl/

Gruß,
Andre


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Geändert


----------



## koenig100 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*ich war gestern vormittag an den maasplaasen und durfte gegen 11:15h einen zander 65cm verhaften !!!    ich war gerade dabei einzupacken, wie der bursche meinen köfi in ca.  5-6m tiefe auf grund nicht wiederstehen konnte....!!!   war schon der 2.  zander an derselben stelle seit juni. :m
@ athrox,  ist das jetzt nen hotspot ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




gr. many

nachtrag: ne war schon der 3. zander an der stelle, mit dem kleinen (55cm) 
                 habe ich nen date fürs nächste jahr gemacht...!!!  **:m*


----------



## alex-racer (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *ich war gestern vormittag an den maasplaasen und durfte gegen 11:15h einen zander 65cm verhaften !!!    ich war gerade dabei einzupacken, wie der bursche meinen köfi in ca.  5-6m tiefe auf grund nicht wiederstehen konnte....!!!   war schon der 2.  zander an derselben stelle seit juni. :m
> @ athrox,  ist das jetzt nen hotspot ??
> 
> 
> ...



der war gut many |supergri,
ich lache mich auch immer kaput über das ganze hotspot gedöns.
und many lass dir den zander schmecken.

gruß alex


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Geändert


----------



## koenig100 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Dann mal Petri, Many.
> Gruß Torsten



*danke torsten,
bist wohl gestern nicht aus den feedern gekommen, da du nicht vorbei gekommen bist wa !!! 
wie sieht die lage bei dir sa/so aus ?

@ alex, danke, sind 2 schöne filet´s....!!! :m

gr. many*


----------



## koenig100 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*war heute morgen in asselt am vereinsgewässer und durfte gegen 8h nen schönen zander 60cm verhaften :m wetter hat auch toll mitgespielt, trocken und westwind, sogar die sonne hatte sich ab und an sehen lassen....!!! #h
gr. many*


----------



## entspannt (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,
ich hätte mal ein paar Fragen. Ich angel gerne auf Barsch und fang auch meine Fische. Meistens angel ich mit dropshot, aber meistens hab ich nur kleine Fische und keine Zander. Dachte jetzt mal daran es mit Gummifisch und der Faulenzer Methode zu probieren. Naja es ist aber auch nit leicht für einen Maasneuling. Habt ihr vielleicht einen Tip für mich was die Köderfarbe angeht die momentan gut läuft. Das Revier das ich momentan befische ist der Niederwerth Kanal bei Wessem (ich hoffe das schreib man so).


----------



## Benno86 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hm so genau kann Ich dir da auch nich helfen allerdings hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht das weiß und grün/gelb momentan ganz gut läuft
Ich hätte auch noch eine Frage, bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber dürfte ich mit Köderfisch ein Zwei-Drilling-System benutzen?
MOrgen gehts nochmal los mal schauen was es gibt


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Geändert


----------



## koenig100 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> @ Many,du wirst ja zum Zanderjäger.
> Gestern noch 3 Hechte 2 Barsche und ein Zander.
> Großen Wels im Drill verloren,hatte sich um ein Stahlseil am Steg gewickelt.



*jo, scheint so.....!!! |supergri
das mit dem wels hätte ich gerne mal live erlebt !!! :m
gr. many *


----------



## Benno86 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

war heut nochmal unterwegs aber momentan sind bei mir nur Barsche um die 18cm drin.
Entweder bin ich zu blöd oder hat jemand nen Tipp oder sind momentan allgemein einfachnnur viele Barsche Unterwegs?^^


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Geändert


----------



## anmac (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal eine Frage an die Bootsangler unter Euch.
Wo trailert Ihr an den Maasplassen, bzw. an der Maas Eure
Boote?

Ich möchte mich da nur ungern auf den Visplanner verlassen.
Da bekommt man nur wenig Info´s über die Trailerstellen.
Es steht zwar da, das die meisten kostenpflichtig sind,
allerdings erfährt man nichts über die Kosten und Zeiten zu denen die zugänglich sind.

Am allerliebsten sind mir natürlich kostenfreie Trailerstellen,
aber da scheint es ja nicht allzu viele zu geben, oder niemand
hat sie im Visplanner eingestellt.Ich kenne zum Beispiel eine am Volkerak die auch nicht im Visplanner steht.|kopfkrat

Also falls jemand Info´s über Lage,Kosten,Öffnungszeiten oder
freie Trailerstellen hat würde ich mich freuen.

Vielen Dank schon mal an alle die sich melden!!!:m

Gruß,
Andre


----------



## Benno86 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Haben gestern schon diverese Stellen aber probiere dann mal andre Köder, hab 3 slimjim gummifische länge ca 5 cm die sind mir empfohlen worden.
Dann schauen wir beim nächsten mal wies läuft^^


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Geändert


----------



## winni_07 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Ich benutze Gummis von 8-13cm.



In der Maas oder im Kanal ??


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Geändert


----------



## winni_07 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Fischt du denn dann direkt mit Stahlvorfach ?? Bei der Größe ist ein Hecht als "Beifang" ja wahrscheinlich nicht unüblich oder ?


----------



## QWERTZ (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



winni_07 schrieb:


> Fischt du denn dann direkt mit Stahlvorfach ?? Bei der Größe ist ein Hecht als "Beifang" ja wahrscheinlich nicht unüblich oder ?



Servus,

lange nix von Dir gehört! :q

Ja, bei der Größe ist ein Stahlvorfach oder ein ausreichend dickes FC Vorfach pflicht. Gerade in NL wo der Hechtbestand ja ziemlich gut ist. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Geändert


----------



## Peter70 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Torsten
Rapfen und Wels scheinen ja dieses Jahr gut zu laufen.Nur nicht unser Zielfisch,der Zander
Gruss Peter


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Geändert


----------



## koenig100 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*bin grad zurück aus roermond, war heute mit niko (sohnemann) nen ansitz machen. lief echt super heute, 3 zander konnte ich überlisten, allerdings alle 3 untermaßig zwischen 30-40 cm und den 4. zander hab ich leider vor dem keschern verloren....!!! also keine zanderfilets heute !!! :m 
dafür hat niko, unser curphunter, zum guten schluß noch nen knapp 60iger hecht fangen können, seinen 1. raubfisch an der maas überhaupt...!!! #6
hechtfilet ist ja auch was feines....!!! 
 also kann man sagen, ein erfolgreicher sonntagvormittag....!!! 
gr. many












*


----------



## Anglerneuling1984 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht die Stelle sagen wo ihr dort gewesen seit, ich bin neu hier und suche gute Stellen wo man mit dem Auto relaativ nah ran kann und nicht in irgendeinem Busch sittzen muss.
Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Geändert
*



*

*



*

[/QUOTE]
Petri Nico
Und Many du wirst mir Unheimlich,trotzdem Petri von mir.:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## koenig100 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Petri Nico
> Und Many du wirst mir Unheimlich,trotzdem Petri von mir.:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q



*ich mir selber auch....!!! :m
aber z.zt. läuft echt supi, alle auf unserer tiefe, sogar der hecht  niko war stolz wie oskar |supergri

@ anglerneuling: geh mal auf google erth und schau dir mal die umgebung von roermond an. such dir nen paar stellen aus und fahr die mal an nen freien tag ab, so kannste auch dir nen paar schöne stellen ausfindig machen !!!

gr.many *


----------



## krauthi7 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Anglerneuling1984 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir vielleicht die Stelle sagen wo ihr dort gewesen seit, ich bin neu hier und suche gute Stellen wo man mit dem Auto relaativ nah ran kann und nicht in irgendeinem Busch sittzen muss.
> Danke im vorraus.




die stelle ist in asselt kommste direkt mit deinem auto hin #6

schaust du hier : 
google maps  51.231982,6.009672


----------



## koenig100 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



krauthi7 schrieb:


> die stelle ist in asselt kommste direkt mit deinem auto hin #6
> 
> schaust du hier :
> google maps  51.231982,6.009672



*wenn du schon so schlau sein möchtest, dann sage ihm bitte auch, das wenn er dort angel möchte, er auch mitglied in dem dort ansässigen verein sein muß, sonst wird es nämlich teuer. dort gilt nicht die maasseenerlaubnis und die verguinning schonmal gar nicht !!! #6
*


----------



## krauthi7 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

die maasseenerlaubnis und die verguinning reichen völlig aus :vik:,das hatt mit schlau sein nichts zu tun ,ich wollte nur helfen ,so wie udo das auch gemacht hatt , ist doch kein geheimnis das sie zur zeit in asselt sehr gut beissen:m
am besten mit totem köderfisch auf grund


----------



## koenig100 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



krauthi7 schrieb:


> die maasseenerlaubnis und die verguinning reichen völlig aus :vik:,das hatt mit schlau sein nichts zu tun ,ich wollte nur helfen ,so wie udo das auch gemacht hatt , ist doch kein geheimnis das sie zur zeit in asselt sehr gut beissen:m
> am besten mit totem köderfisch auf grund



*"no comment" !!!*


----------



## krauthi7 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hy nicht ganz die stelle ist direkt gegenüber vom kleine eindplas es ist eine anlege stelle für fahrzeuge 2 große rote schilder mit anlegeverbot und einem kleinen  kran ,also im blauen bereich


----------



## 4Life (2. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

habe da mal eine total bescheurte frage.......wenn ich an der maas einen ansitz mit zwei angeln machen möchte.....reicht da der ganz normale vispas? ich rede jetzt nicht von den maasplassen.


----------



## krauthi7 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

auch die fischis der maas in asselt sind zur zeit in sehr guter beisslaune
ja der reicht


----------



## alizander1 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



krauthi7 schrieb:


> auch die fischis der maas in asselt sind zur zeit in sehr guter beisslaune
> 
> 
> an einigen dieser stellen sind bis 25 zander und 10 hechte keine seltenheit pro tag
> also viel glück


 
Hi Rolf....#h
Ich war letzen Freitag auch in Asselt.
Hab 22 Zander in drei Stunden gefangen.
An der besagten Stelle mit totem Köfi auf Grund.


Spass muss sein....:vik:


Ihr glaubt doch nicht allen Ernstes so nen Müll, oder?
Angelt doch schon genug "Grobzeug" dort...
Mehr wollen wir da nicht haben...


Gruss
Alex


----------



## krauthi7 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hy ,,glaubs oder lass es ich hab dort schon sehr gut gefangen , 

`` Angelt doch schon genug "Grobzeug" dort...
Mehr wollen wir da nicht haben... ``

da haste wohl recht ,zuviele die kleine fischis einfach abschlagen


----------



## koenig100 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



krauthi7 schrieb:


> hy ,,glaubs oder lass es ich hab dort schon sehr gut gefangen ,
> 
> `` Angelt doch schon genug "Grobzeug" dort...
> Mehr wollen wir da nicht haben... ``
> ...



*da kannste doch mal sehen, das du einen an der klatsche haben mußt !!! gibst dem zanderali recht mit grobzeug und beschwerst dich, das zuviele kleine fische abschlagen und stellst dann, selbstverständlich nur um zu helfen ( |supergri ) etliche angelstellen in asselt hier rein !!! ich muß sagen, das paßt....!!! #6 ps.: für die "klatsche" nehme ich gerne nen paar verwarnungspoints auf mich  :m*


----------



## alex-racer (2. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



krauthi7 schrieb:


> hy ,,glaubs oder lass es ich hab dort schon sehr gut gefangen ,
> 
> `` Angelt doch schon genug "Grobzeug" dort...
> Mehr wollen wir da nicht haben... ``
> ...



hallo männers,

jo alles ist wahr was der krauthi sagt !

aber es ist auch wahr das in asselt viele bootsangler unterwegs sind, und zander aus großen tiefen hochpumpen,
und die zander dann auch hops sind.
und die besagten angler dann hier einen auf moralapostel machen.

wie sagt alizander 1 : Spass muss sein....:vik:

Gruß Alex


----------



## krauthi7 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *da kannste doch mal sehen, das du einen an der klatsche haben mußt !!! gibst dem zanderali recht mit grobzeug und beschwerst dich, das zuviele kleine fische abschlagen und stellst dann, selbstverständlich nur um zu helfen ( |supergri ) etliche angelstellen in asselt hier rein !!! ich muß sagen, das paßt....!!! #6 ps.: für die "klatsche" nehme ich gerne nen paar verwarnungspoints auf mich  :m*



komisch füllste dich angesprochen ,oder haste angst um deine fische ?


----------



## alizander1 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Selbst vom Boot aus, ist es ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit so viele Zander zu fangen.
Fahre schon seit meinem zehnten Lebensjahr nach Asselt, die letzten sechs mit Boot.
Ich kann nur sagen: ASSELT ist platt!!!


Und immer daran denken....:

SPASS muss sein:vik:

Gruss
Alex


----------



## koenig100 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



krauthi7 schrieb:


> komisch füllste dich angesprochen ,oder haste angst um deine fische ?


*
weder noch, zumal ich in diesem jahr 2011 incl. letzten sonntag
erst 2x in asselt angeln war, sprich die letzten 2 wochenenden. gibt genügend andere wunderschöne stellen, wo man gemütlich und entspannt angeln kann, und das nicht nur an der maas, auch in deutschland, vorrausgesetzt man hat den fischereischein....!!! den tip von mir an den kollegen mit google erth und sich mal mit dem auto auf dem weg machen, um die begebenheiten mal zu erforschen, war nen ernstgemeinten tip, denn das haben wir ja fast alle schon gemacht. ausnahmen soll es ja geben !!! was glaubste wohl, wer solch nen müll lesen oder gar wissen will, 20 zander und 10 hecht/tag ? aber ihr krauthis seit ja bekannt für eure wahnsinnsfänge von eurem böötchen !! 
aber ich denke, da ist hopfen und malz verloren bei euch !! denn wenn ihr gepostet habt, war immer nur streß und ärger angesagt mit eurer wichtigtuerei, das brauchen wir hier nicht, macht euch am besten nen eigenen trööt auf, könnt ihr euch gegenseitig grimms märchen erzählen !!! *


----------



## krauthi7 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

na siste kannste ja von den punkten nur profitieren und wie gesagt ich wolte nur helfen ,so wie udo auch immer ,da haste dich doch auch nicht beschwerd, aber was solls machs wie udo und alles wird gut,
p.s. schönen gruß von meinem bruder


----------



## Stoffy (3. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,
bin bis jetzt eher leiser begleiter des thread gewesen.
Muss aber sagen das eine so große menge kaum zu erreichen ist und schon garnicht in der zeit aber naja einbildung ist ja auch ne bildung XD.
Naja mal schauen was freitag so geht vllt hol ich ja 30 zander und 40 hechte raus allerdings mit der reuse im Kindergarten.


----------



## Athrox (4. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Leuz,

Meine Güte, ist ja 'ne Menge passiert hier. War 'ne Zeit total wech vom  Board. In der Firma brennt quasi die Luft. Alle Mitarbeiter im Urlaub,  Sekretärin nich da, riesiges Chaos, Weltuntergangsstimmung... :q Naja, alles Kacke quasi. |uhoh:

Also zu den Massenfängen sag' ich jetzt mal nix, so 'ne Diskussion wär mir zu blöd.



koenig100 schrieb:


> *... war schon der 2.  zander an derselben stelle seit juni. :m
> @ athrox,  ist das jetzt nen hotspot ??
> 
> 
> ...



@Many:
Ich würd' sagen, er ist auf jeden Fall schomma lauwarm, so Kaffee-Temperatur ungefähr. Moment, ich kuck mal eben nach was das auf englisch ist...
"lukewarm" oder "tepid"
Also ich würd' sagen, dann ist das ein TepidSpot...  :q

Quasi noch lauwarm... und noch nicht so brennend heiß, wie zum Beispiel meine Sohlen werden würden, wenn ich alle 8 Minuten und nicht ganz 11 Sekunden einen Zander drillen und die Rute danach neu beködern muss, um 22 Stück in 3 Stunden fangen zu können. Das wäre dann auch mehr eine Hetzjagd als ein relaxter Ansitz mit'm Fernglas in der Natur.
Naja... |rolleyes

Aber wie läuft's an der Maas? Eventuell mal jemand am alten Arm in Gennep gewesen? Ist da viel los im Moment mit Anglern und Campern und so?

P.S.: Ja, ich weiß. Gennep ist weit weg von Roemond. Aber ich frag mich, ob es Sinn macht, da überhaupt hin zu wollen. Am Wochenende, und wo grad Vakantie ist in den Niederlanden...


----------



## koenig100 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*hey athrox,
kann man wohl sagen das mal wieder einiges los war und ist hier, leider...!!! mein kumpel torsten (zanderjäger) und ich waren uns heute nen kaffee trinken. hat er doch glatt ne verwarnung (5pkt.) bekommen, weil er in ner diskussion um die erlaubnis einer angelstelle, ob man da angeln darf oder nicht, ein bild hier reinkopiert hat, welches in den "angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de" abgebildet ist und dies darlegt....!!! er hätte gegen copyright verstoßen |supergri  hätte es nicht genügt ihn darauf aufmerksam zu machen, wenn es denn so sein sollte ?? #q na ja, ohne worte..... |rolleyes 
hier in und um roermond läuft es z.zt. sehr durchwachsen, bis auf eine ausnahme  wie es bei dir um gennep aussieht, keine ahnung. aber denke durch die ferien wird sich es bei euch da nicht viel unterscheiden !! werde es nächste woche nochmal an meinem lauwarmen spot versuchen  zuvor werde ich mit zanderjäger noch nen nachtansitz machen. mal sehen was dann geht. 
gr. many*


----------



## jogibaer1996 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin,
ja, Many, Dir Glückwunsch zu den Zettis und Niko zu seinem ersten Hecht! 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Peter70 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *hey athrox,
> kann man wohl sagen das mal wieder einiges los war und ist hier, leider...!!! mein kumpel torsten (zanderjäger) und ich waren uns heute nen kaffee trinken. hat er doch glatt ne verwarnung (5pkt.) bekommen, weil er in ner diskussion um die erlaubnis einer angelstelle, ob man da angeln darf oder nicht, ein bild hier reinkopiert hat, welches in den "angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de" abgebildet ist und dies darlegt....!!! er hätte gegen copyright verstoßen |supergri  hätte es nicht genügt ihn darauf aufmerksam zu machen, wenn es denn so sein sollte ?? #q na ja, ohne worte..... |rolleyes
> hier in und um roermond läuft es z.zt. sehr durchwachsen, bis auf eine ausnahme  wie es bei dir um gennep aussieht, keine ahnung. aber denke durch die ferien wird sich es bei euch da nicht viel unterscheiden !! werde es nächste woche nochmal an meinem lauwarmen spot versuchen  zuvor werde ich mit zanderjäger noch nen nachtansitz machen. mal sehen was dann geht.
> gr. many*


Hallo
die Kollegen die viel schreiben werden auch noch bestraft dafür.Bin jetzt einige Jahre hier und hab sehr viele kommen und gehen gesehn.
Gruss Peter


----------



## goeddoek (7. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bevor hier wieder Halbwahrheiten durch die Welt geistern ... |rolleyes |rolleyes





koenig100 schrieb:


> * hat er doch glatt ne verwarnung (5pkt.) bekommen, weil er in ner diskussion um die erlaubnis einer angelstelle, ob man da angeln darf oder nicht, ein bild hier reinkopiert hat, welches in den "angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de" abgebildet ist und dies darlegt....!!! er hätte gegen copyright verstoßen |supergri  hätte es nicht genügt ihn darauf aufmerksam zu machen, wenn es denn so sein sollte ?? *


*


Wir haben in allen Forenbereichen seit langem wieder und wieder drauf hingewiesen, dass die Sache mit dem Copyright 'ne Geschichte ist, die für Euch wie uns sehr ärgerlich, wenn nicht sogar teuer werden kann - daher die Verwarnung. Der Betreiber der Seite hat gefordert, das Bild rauszunehmen. Das ist sein gutes Recht. Hätte er einen Anwalt bemüht, wär's teuer für den Boardie geworden.

Also nicht den schwarzen Peter wieder dem bösen, bösen Mods zuschieben  #h #h

Also nochmals die Bitte und Warnung, weder hier noch in anderen Foren einfach Bilder reinzukopieren. Es gibt 'nen Haufen Anwälte, die von nichts anderem leben, also solche "Fehltritte" zu bearbeiten - das Geld könnt ihr für andere Dinge sparen :m*


----------



## koenig100 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Bevor hier wieder Halbwahrheiten durch die Welt geistern ... |rolleyes |rolleyes
> 
> *moin exil-ostfriese
> das mit dem copyright hab ich schon verstanden. nur was ich nicht begreife, das dieses bild, was ja eher ne zeichnung war und darüber hinaus, eine in den niederlanden gesetzlich vorgegebene angelzonen darstellte, unter copyright fällt !! ist mir echt unverständlich. |rolleyes was mir allerdings auch nicht in den kopf will, das mein kumpel torsten (zanderjäger) dadurch diese verwarnung erhalten hat !! für mich ist das nicht die frage der "bösens mods", sondern eher das miteinander. zumal er doch wahrhaftig nur dieses bild veröffentlicht hat, um darzustellen wo und wo nicht geangelt werden darf !!! hätte es da wirklich nicht genügt ihn anzuschreiben und darauf hinzuweisen ?
> sei gegrüßt georg, gr. many*


----------



## QWERTZ (9. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Bevor hier wieder Halbwahrheiten durch die Welt geistern ... |rolleyes |rolleyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schön das Du es wenigstens schaffst "Halbwahrheiten" umgehend aus dem Weg zu räumen, wenn sie hier geposted werden. 

Schade nur das auf PNs von Usern nichtmal reagiert wird! 
Starke Leistung, für mich der Moderator des Monats...weiter so! #6

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## jogibaer1996 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Schön das Du es wenigstens schaffst "Halbwahrheiten" umgehend aus dem Weg zu räumen, wenn sie hier geposted werden.
> 
> Schade nur das auf PNs von Usern nichtmal reagiert wird!
> Starke Leistung, für mich der Moderator des Monats...weiter so! #6
> ...



|good:|good:
Du meinst wohl Moderator des JAHRES??...
Wir können echt froh sein, dass wir hier im heftigesten Streßtrööt im AB so 'nen coolen Mod haben! 
Danke, Goeddoek, nochmal für deinen klasse Einsatz hier!

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## koenig100 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Schön das Du es wenigstens schaffst "Halbwahrheiten" umgehend aus dem Weg zu räumen, wenn sie hier geposted werden.
> 
> Schade nur das auf PNs von Usern nichtmal reagiert wird!
> Starke Leistung, für mich der Moderator des Monats...weiter so! #6
> ...



*wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil, denn ich frage mich, was hat mein posting mit einer "halbwahrheit" zu tun ???
aber du kannst mir das mit sicherheit erklären !!! *


----------



## QWERTZ (9. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ihr habts beide falsch verstanden. |rolleyes

Ich habe dem Mod wirklich mehrfach PNs geschrieben und nichtmal ne Nachricht zurück bekommen. 
Darauf wollte ich hier aufmerksam machen, das mit dem "Mod des Monats" war somit ironisch gemeint! 

Es ist schlicht weg zum kotzen wie hier zum Teil mit den Usern umgegangen wird. Es wird die breite Masse bedient auf einzelne User/Meinungen wird kein Wert gelegt.

Ein so arogantes vorgehen habe ich bislang in keinem anderen Forum erlebt!  

Das gute ist aber, es gibt Alternativen zu dieser ohnehin ziemlich schlecht gewordenen Plattform! Und diese Alternativen sind deutlich lohneswerter als das AB. 

Jeden Tag die gleiche ******* mit den gleichen "neuen" Threads. "Welche Spinnrute soll ich nehmen?" "Welche Baitcaster taugt was?" Ich kanns nicht mehr lesen...

Hoffe das scheiß Board geht irgendwann ganz den Bach runter. Der Weg stimmt, nur gibt es viel zu viele "Angler" die es gut finden und es am Leben erhalten werden. Schade...

So ... und da hier Zensur GROß geschrieben wird, müsst Ihr euch jetzt beeilen. Denn dieser Post wird wohl nicht lange stehen bleiben....


Gruß
Marcel

@Mod: Wenn Du nun liest was ich zu schreiben/sagen habe und mir dafür ne Verwarnung verpassen willst, kannst Du mein Benutzerkonto hier gleich komplett löschen!


----------



## jogibaer1996 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Ihr habts beide falsch verstanden. |rolleyes
> 
> Ich habe dem Mod wirklich mehrfach PNs geschrieben und nichtmal ne Nachricht zurück bekommen.
> Darauf wollte ich hier aufmerksam machen, das mit dem "Mod des Monats" war somit ironisch gemeint!
> ...



Wenn das auch bei Euch bei www.Profishing.org ein Thema war (ich schau die Tage noch mal bei Euch vorbei  ), dann geht es Euch so wie Uns bei www.maasangler.de . 
Dort laufen auch Diskussionen über Meinugsfreiheit/ Zensur und über die Stagnation der Trööts (u.a. die von dir genannten "Welche rute"-Trööts).


Aber meiner Meinung nach sollten Wir alle, was die Zensur betrifft, Goeddoek nicht die Schuld geben, weil er keiner der Mods ist, die Beiträge kommentarlos löscht, bzw. kommentarlos Verwarnungen verteilt, wie das leider nicht selten bei anderen Moderatoren der Fall ist.


Grüße
Jogi


----------



## goeddoek (9. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Schön das Du es wenigstens schaffst "Halbwahrheiten" umgehend aus dem Weg zu räumen, wenn sie hier geposted werden.
> 
> Schade nur das auf PNs von Usern nichtmal reagiert wird!
> Starke Leistung, für mich der Moderator des Monats...weiter so! #6
> ...




Entschuldige vielmals, lieber Marcel, das ich es nicht geschafft habe, deine zweite PN zu beantworten - auch Mods müssen arbeiten  #h

Deine erste habe ich schlichtweg für einen Scherz gehalten. Wenn ein Boardie uns anschreibt, mit der Bitte Postings anderer User zu löschen, damit sie sich herablassen, dann auch öfters im Board vorbeizuschauen, empfinde ich das schlichtweg als einen Witz #h

Wieso meldest Du dich nicht einfach hier ab - angedroht hast Du das doch nun zur Genüge ?

Eigentlich dachte ich, Du wärst lange genug dabei, um zu wissen, wie man sich in diesem arroganten Board abmeldet    

Weißt nicht, wie das geht ? Ich helfe Dir :m

Schicke 'ne eMail an Thomas  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=856 mit der Bitte um Löschung des Accounts #6

Das empfehle ich übrigens jedem, dem es hier zuviel ist |wavey:


Ich habe keine Erklärung dafür, aber dieser Thread ist der einzige im ganzen AB, in dem es permanent Zoff und Gezicke gibt.
Alternativen gibt es ja offensichtlich in der Weiten des www genug - tobt Euch erstmal da aus.


----------



## Raubfischjäger97 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey leute,
Ich angel in roermond immer an einem see kein ahnung wie der see heist 
naja bis jetzt hatte ich nur zweich hechte beim schleppen auf wobller und ein paar barsche auf made  habt ihr vileicht vprschläge für mich also einen see oder fluss in roermond wo es schöne dicke barsche gibt aber auch gute zander und hechte???
Petri heil


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Damit sich keiner beschwert, ich hätte kommentarlos Beiträge gelöscht.

Das Forum ist dazu da, Fragen zu stellen. Die kann man straffrei ignorieren.

Nicht mehr straffrei ist ab sofort u.a. jegliches anfeinden oder belehren von neuen/anderen Boardis.

Dieses Thema hier macht mehr Stress als viele andere Unterforen insgesamt. Kommt gar nicht in Frage dass Goeddoek und Leguan sich den Streß hier alleine antun, da deren mühsame Versuche Streit mit viel Nachsicht und Arbeit zu schlichten, von einigen nicht honoriert werden. 

Also gilt hier ab sofort null Toleranz, das schließt auch ausdrücklich jegliches öffentliche rumgeflame über Moderatorenanweisungen oder - entscheidungen ein. 

Zur Not werfen wir gnadenlos alte Threadfürsten raus, wenn es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt dass Newbies und vernünftige Boardis sich hier wohlfühlen. 

Ende der Durchsage und jeglicher Diskussion.


----------



## koenig100 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Raubfischjäger97 schrieb:


> Hey leute,
> Ich angel in roermond immer an einem see kein ahnung wie der see heist
> naja bis jetzt hatte ich nur zweich hechte beim schleppen auf wobller und ein paar barsche auf made  habt ihr vileicht vprschläge für mich also einen see oder fluss in roermond wo es schöne dicke barsche gibt aber auch gute zander und hechte???
> Petri heil



*hey raubfischjäger,
tip von mir, mach dich lieber erstmal mal schlau wie der see heißt und vor allem wo du angelst, denn das ist ne grundvorraussetzung für das angeln in den niederlanden,  denn man sollte schon wissen wo man mit dem boot seine kurven dreht, denn ansonsten kann es ziemlich teuer werden bei ner kontrolle !!!  vorschläge für deine dicken fische wird dir wohl z.zt. keiner geben können, das es momentan vom boot aus eher sehr bescheiden aussieht. falls du wieder erwarten doch welche fängst, laß es mich wissen !! |supergri
gr. many*


----------



## Raubfischjäger97 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hey koenig100 ich weis das man dort angelndarf vergesse halt immer wieder den naamen...
ich habe vor der schonzeit also schon was länger her zwei schöne hechte überlistet (beim schleppen)
sonst nix...
Gruß Raubfischjäger


----------



## koenig100 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*gestern durfte ich seit ende der schonzeit meinen 9. zander vom ufer aus beim ansitz verhaften !!! :m der bursche war Ü40 und hatte den haken so stark inhaliert, das man ihn nicht mehr sehen konnte. sein pech, nun isser filitiert !!! |supergri
gr. many*


----------



## Der Troll (14. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

war gestern mal in Roermond und habe mir die Maas und die Plaasen angesehen. Tolles Gewässer, was man so sehen konnte.
Nun möchte ich in der nächsten Zeit gerne mal mit meinem Boot dort hin. Visspas habe ich, nur sagte man mir gestern, ich brauche noch eine extra Karte für die Plaasen. Ist das richtig? Wo kann ich mir die am einfachsten und schnellsten besorgen? Wer hat einen Tipp bzw. Adresse.
Habe mir De Weerd zum slippen angesehen, ist das ok oder gibt es andere bessere Plätze? Gibt es sonst einige Tipps von euch alten Hasen? Würde mich darüber riesig freuen. 
Ich möchte gerne schleppen per Boot und Vertkal auf Zander und Barsch fischen. Ist das ok dort?


----------



## Raubfischjäger97 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Der Troll
Mit DE WEERD kenne ich mich nicht aus weil ich noch nie dort wahr...
Ich würde dir empfehlen an den oolderplas zu fahren der see ist sehr groß und schön sind dicke barsche und zander drinne aber auch hechte  und von dem oolderplas kommst du auch auf die maas...auf der maas kannst du auch schleppen und vertikal angeln...
Und von der extra karte für die plasen habe ich noch nix von gehört
naja gruß semih


----------



## koenig100 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Der Troll schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war gestern mal in Roermond und habe mir die Maas und die Plaasen angesehen. Tolles Gewässer, was man so sehen konnte.
> Nun möchte ich in der nächsten Zeit gerne mal mit meinem Boot dort hin. Visspas habe ich, nur sagte man mir gestern, ich brauche noch eine extra Karte für die Plaasen. Ist das richtig? Wo kann ich mir die am einfachsten und schnellsten besorgen? Wer hat einen Tipp bzw. Adresse.
> ...



*das ist richtig, für die maasplassen brauchst du ne extra erlaubnis, die maasplassenerlaaubnis, kostet was von 6€ im jahr. normalerweise bekommst du die direkt dabei wenn du den vispas beantragst ! wo hast du deinen vispas gekauft ? frag mal da nach !! mit dem slippen in de weerd ist erstmal ok, wenn du dann auf dem wasser bist, kannst du dir ja noch immer andere stellen ansehen, gibt noch genügend slippen, ist halt immer nur ne preisfrage.
hier kannst du auch deine maasplassenerlaubnis kaufen !! 
* *Hengelsport Van de Winkel, Neerstraat 10  A, 6041 KC Roermond, Telefon: 0031-475 - 337825,  **http://dierenzaakroermond.nl/*
* gr. many*


----------



## Elfchen_19 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Many hat`s schon Alles richtig aufgezeigt/gesagt :m - unter http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vergunning.htm (2. Anstrich von oben) gibt es das Nachlesens- und Wissenswerte zu diesem Thema.


LG und Petri Heil

Eddy #h


----------



## Raubfischjäger97 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

jut jut...
was sagt ihr zum oolderplas ist der nich gut zum schleppen und vertikalen?


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Raubfischjäger97 schrieb:


> jut jut...
> was sagt ihr zum oolderplas ist der nich gut zum schleppen und vertikalen?


 Top Gewässer.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Top Gewässer.



Jop, top Gewässer!


----------



## Raubfischjäger97 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

auch zum vertikalen auf barsch und zander?
habe nähmlich ein boot


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Raubfischjäger97 schrieb:


> auch zum vertikalen auf barsch und zander?
> habe nähmlich ein boot


 Dort geht alles,immer an den Kanten zupfen,beste Tiefe zur Zeit 6m.


----------



## Raubfischjäger97 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

cool danke direkt mal ausprobieren


----------



## Mustangv8 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

also perfekt für hecht und zander???


----------



## winni_07 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Meinste den Oolderplas ??


----------



## Raubfischjäger97 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ja winni_07 wir sprechen vom oolderplas


----------



## Mustangv8 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ja genau das meine ich


----------



## Raubfischjäger97 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich habe nur gehört das der oolderplas algemein gut auf raubfisch sein soll...
wenn ich mein neues boot fertig habe werde ich sofort mal hinfahren und bisschen schleppen und vertikalen  melde mich dan nochmal kann aber ein bisschen dauern...


----------



## Anglerneuling1984 (18. August 2011)

*julianakanal in born*

War jetzt beereits ein paar mal am Julianakanal in born hinter der Schleuse im Wendebecken bei der Hausbooten und habe bis auf einen mini Zander und zwei Minibarsche nichts gefangen, habe auch versucht kleine Köfis zu verhaften, leider alles ohne Erfolg.
Ich finde die Stelle dort sehr schön und wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand sagen kann was und wie ich dort gut fangen kann, wäre echt dankbar für ein paar Tipps, bin neuling und fange erst im September mit der Fischerprüfung an.
Danke an alle die Antworten.


----------



## Mustangv8 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Julianakanal soll sehr schlecht sein für raubfisch dort kann man gut auf karpfen und sowas gehn,habe ich zumindest gehört


----------



## Benno86 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Auf jeden Fall sitzen da immer viele Stipper, also Friedfisch wird da gut gehen, Raubfisch kann ich leider nicht viel zu sagen...


----------



## Raubfischjäger97 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

zum juliankanal kann ich nix sagen ich war noch nie dort sorry leute...


----------



## Der Troll (19. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Überlege morgen rüber zur Maas nach Roermond zufahren. 
Frage: Ist die vorhergesagte Temperatur von bis zu 28 Grad ein Problem? Möchte gerne schleppen und vertikal versuchen. Kumpel meint, hat keinen Sinn ist zu heiß und zu voll. 
Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Deep Water (19. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Es ist doch allgemein bekannt, dass es im Sommer und bei heißen Temperaturen nicht rappelt wie bekloppt. Du solltest es daher besser in den frühen Morgenstunden oder am späten Abend versuchen. Was nicht heißen soll das du tagsüber überhaupt nichts fängst. Ausnahmen bestätigen schließlich die Regel. |supergri


----------



## Athrox (20. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Leuz,

Bin hier grad am alten Maasarm bei Heijen und hatte schon mehrere Bisse und 2 kleinere Zander von 46 und 52 cm. Bin grad mal 'ne halbe Stunde hier.

Jungs, schnappt euch die Peitschen und dann ab an's Wasser. Heut abend geht was....


----------



## gerino (24. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Also juliane Kanal is Top für Zander un Barsch ! Zur besagten Stelle hinter der Schleuse kann ich nix sagen . Zander haben wir Nachts geschleppt oder ganz normal tagsüber gejiggt un Barsche haben wir im Juliane eingendlich auf alles gefangen T/C-Rig , DS , Jiggen , No Sinker Rig usw.



TL Nico


----------



## Athrox (28. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Leuz, hallo Troll,



Deep Water schrieb:


> ...du solltest es daher besser in den frühen Morgenstunden oder am späten Abend versuchen...



Dem würde ich mich anschließen. Im Sommer gibt's halt fast überall 'n Haufen Kleinfisch. Das heißt natürlich auch, dass die Räuber sich nicht gleich auf alles stürzen, was in's Beuteschema passt.
Generell würde ich dir für das Fischen im Hochsommer kleinere Köder empfehlen und diese etwas schneller zu führen. In gut abgestimmten Farben und an den richtigen Stellen eingesetzt, solltest du zwischen 20.00 und 0.00 Uhr schon einigermaßen erfolgreich sein.
Meine Erfahrung ist, dass die Temperatur- und Windverhältnisse zwar erheblichen Einfluß auf die Beißlust haben, dass es aber fast noch wichtiger ist, ob das aktuelle Wetter ständig wechselt oder einigermaßen beständig ist. Unabhängig davon, ob es kalt oder warm ist, sollte die Wetterlage schon seit einigen Tagen die gleiche sein.

Ich war gestern abend auch nochmal für 3-4 Stündchen auf der Pirsch. Zwischen 20.00 Uhr und 21.45 Uhr war schon einige Action angesagt, hatte mehrmals zeitgleich ziemlich kapitale Bisse auf beiden Ruten. Danach war's schlagartig wieder ruhig für den Rest des Abends.
Leider war wiedermal nix über 60 cm dabei. Der Kollege auf dem Foto hatte den Haken hoffnungslos tief geschluckt, deswegen gab's gerade Zanderfilet mit Salzkartoffeln und Buttermöhren.

Sehr lecker....


----------



## Athrox (28. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Oops... da ist was schiefgegangen mit dem Foto...

Neuer Versuch...


----------



## koenig100 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Athrox schrieb:


> Oops... da ist was schiefgegangen mit dem Foto...
> 
> Neuer Versuch...




*du mußt das filet mal panieren und anstatt möhrchen zu den kartoffeln, nen blattsalat und ganz wichtig, frische remouladensoße...!!! :m
gr. many*


----------



## Athrox (28. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Many!

Mmmm, lecker. Am besten Remu-Soße selbst machen, unschlagbar.

Mit Wirsung als Beilage, is auch lecker...

Oder salzen, pfeffern und mit ein paar Tropfen Zitronensaft und leckeren Gartenkräutern in Alufolie wickeln und dann gaaanz langsam auf'm Grill schmurgeln lassen...

Warst die letzte Zeit nochmal irgendwo unterwegs auffe Pirsch?


----------



## koenig100 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Athrox schrieb:


> Hey Many!
> 
> Mmmm, lecker. Am besten Remu-Soße selbst machen, unschlagbar.
> 
> ...



*nee, war 2 wochen lang beruflich unterwegs, bin aber morgen am wasser und mittwoch abend gehts nochmal auf ins nachtangeln !!!* |wavey:


----------



## koenig100 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*das war einer unserer fänge vom nachtangeln am mittwoch !! nen prächtigen zander von 83 cm :m dazu kam noch ein ü50iger....!!! alles in allem ein erfolgreicher ansitz !!*!


----------



## Athrox (4. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Many,

Dickes Petri zum Fang! 83 cm liefern schon recht ordentliche Kopfstöße in der Leine. Aber den haste nich in der Maas selber gefangen, oder?
Ich wollte ja nu gestern auch nochmal gegangen sein, leider hat's mich ziemlich böse angekackt.
Ich hatte mir bei 'nem Züchter 100 Rotfedern gekauft, um trotz Zeitmangel doch noch ein paar Ansitze starten zu können. Nu hat mir irgend so ein Idiot meinen KöFi-Setzer vom Steg geschnitten... |motz:

So'n Schiet...


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Bin auch wieder seit Freitag im Lande nach meinem 3 wöchigen Urlaub in RM. Konnte entlich mein neues Boot testen... Fischmäßig lief auch gut könnte meinen Zander PB deutlich verbessern.


----------



## koenig100 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Athrox schrieb:


> Hey Many,
> 
> Dickes Petri zum Fang! 83 cm liefern schon recht ordentliche Kopfstöße in der Leine. Aber den haste nich in der Maas selber gefangen, oder?
> Ich wollte ja nu gestern auch nochmal gegangen sein, leider hat's mich ziemlich böse angekackt.
> ...



*gefangen haben wir den im kanal. nicht ich hab den gefangen, sondern mein kumpel !!  ich hatte nen biss, anschlag, und kompromisslos die ganze montage abgerissen !!! |supergri muß wohl schon was größeres gewesen sein !! :m das mit deine köfis ist natürlich klasse, würde ich auch kotzen ohne ende !!! werde wohl mittwoch tagsüber nochmal nen ansitz machen !!
gr. many*


----------



## Athrox (11. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



koenig100 schrieb:


> *...biss, anschlag, und kompromisslos die ganze montage abgerissen...*



Hey Leuz, grüß dich Many!

Genau das gleiche ist mir letzte Woche auch passiert. Ich bin mir im Moment noch nicht wirklich sicher, was genau passiert ist. Hechte gibt's meines Wissen nämlich in diesem Gewässer nicht und in der Vergangenheit habe ich selbst größere Zander (über 80 cm) erfolgreich mit monofilen Vorfächern gedrillt und gelandet.

Gestern abend habe ich dann mal ein Experiment gestartet mit dünnen Edelstahl-Vorfächern und Ösenhaken. Das Beißverhalten der Zander war gleich enorm vorsichtig und es dauerte fast immer ziemlich lange, bis der Köder endgültig genommen wurde und die Schnur lief.

Auch habe ich mehrmals und trotz langer Wartephase daneben gehauen, was normalerweise eher selten passiert. Auffällig war, dass der Köder jedes Mal unterhalb vom Haken (also weit entfernt vom Vorfach) genommen wurde und sich dadurch der Haken oft außerhalb des Mauls befand. Beim Anhieb schlitzte dann entweder der Haken aus dem Köder oder der Köder selber riss an der Zahnkante ab.

Auf der anderen Seite muss man aber auch sagen, dass die Wetterlage für den Zanderfang gestern abend mehr als ungünstig war...

Also alles in allem, bin ich durch das Experiment nicht wirklich schlauer geworden. Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Zander den Unterschied vom monofilen zum Stahlvorfach sehr wohl spüren, obwohl sehr oft Gegensätzliches behauptet wird.
Aber auch das wird gewässerabhängig sein.

Auf jeden Fall blieb's gestern bei einem 41er und einem 46er, eher ein unterdurchschnittliches Ergebnis.

Wie sagt Many immer?: Das Leben ist halt kein Ponyhof...  :q


----------



## Dodo 20 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo leute ich habe mal ne frage. Wie sieht es denn mit angeln vom ufer aus an der maas oder brauch ich ein boot ? Denn vom ufer aus fange ich zur zeit nur sehr schlecht also wenn ich einen barsch habe ist das viel. Oder beißen die zur zeit einfach schlecht auf gummi ? Für ein paar tipps und ratschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar !  danke schonmal


----------



## Athrox (18. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Dodo,

Naja, was soll ich sagen. Das Übliche halt:

Ein Boot ist natürlich schon von Vorteil beim Fischen mit Gufi's. Da man ja "wandernd" am Fischen ist, kann man sich auf dem Wasser ohne Probleme fortbewegen, ohne sich mit lästigem Uferbewuchs rumschlagen zu müssen.
Ich hab zwar auch eins, aber ich fische grundsätzlich lieber gern vom Ufer aus. Da habe ich in den letzten Wochen zwar auch nicht gerade spektakuläre Fänge zu verzeichnen, aber das ist in der Sommerperiode nunmal so. Als Schneider bin ich in den letzten Wochen auf jeden Fall nie nach Hause gegangen.

Wenn du schon länger nicht gefangen hast, solltest du deine Ausrüstung bzw. Fangtechnik überprüfen. Generell gehen im Sommer kleinere Köder besser, farblich gut abstimmen auf das Gewässer. Auch mal verschiedene Farben probieren, eher nichts grelles. Momentan würde ich den Köder eher langsamer, dafür aber "interessanter" führen. Zander sind eigentlich im Sommer ziemlich faul und greifen nicht gleich mit dem Vorschlaghammer an.
Allgemein sollte die gesamte Peripherie feinfühlig sein aber ausreichend Rückgrat haben. So, dass du immer deutlichen Kontakt zum Köder hast, aber einen Biss auch blitzschnell mit einem harten Anschlag quittieren kannst.

Naja, und dann halt die Auswahl des Zielgewässers und der entsprechenden attraktiven Stellen. Jage den Fisch da, wo er seine Beute findet. Halte also Ausschau nach Kleinfisch-Schwärmen und suche nach nahegelegenen Unterständen, Bodenkuhlen und Strömungsscheidungen.

Das Fischen vom Ufers aus direkt hinter Krautbänken hat mir in der letzten Zeit einige kapitale Bisse gebracht.


----------



## hechthunter62 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zander im Oktober*

Hallo an die Profis,

Wir fahren Morgen für ein paar Tage an die Maas bei Roermond. 

Damit der Angelurlaub auch ein bisschen (Raub)-Fisch bringen sollte, würde ich gerne Fragen, wie ich bei dem aktuell vorherschenden Wetter am besten auf Kamerad Stachelritter anlege?

So hatte ich es vor: 
1. Mit toten Köderfischen an der Pose in etwa 1 Meter Tiefe 
2. Dropshot-Montage.

Wäre es besser die Seen abzusuchen oder beangle ich besser den Fluss Maas?

Auf was sollte ich besonderen Wert legen? 

Ich wäre für jeden kleinen Hinwis wirklich sehr Dankbar!

Viele Grüße

HH62


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Dodo 20 schrieb:


> Hallo leute ich habe mal ne frage. Wie sieht es denn mit angeln vom ufer aus an der maas oder brauch ich ein boot ? Denn vom ufer aus fange ich zur zeit nur sehr schlecht also wenn ich einen barsch habe ist das viel. Oder beißen die zur zeit einfach schlecht auf gummi ? Für ein paar tipps und ratschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar ! danke schonmal


 
Boot hat Vorteile,aber es geht auch vom Ufer.


----------



## Brasso_54 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zander im Oktober*

Hi, ich war jetzt an der Müritz und habe mit Barschpaternoster gefischt.
Also 3 Gummifischchen auf dem Vorfach (ca. 1,50m) und 20g Blei am Vorfachende. Wurde dann über Grund gezupft. Hatte ca. 110 Barsche - davon ca. 60 maßig!
Kollege hat mit einem Carolina-Rig (Regenwurm) gezupft und war auch erfolgreich - zwar nicht soviel, aber Größere.


----------



## Brasso_54 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zander im Oktober*

Hi Hechthunter,

die Maas bei Roermond würde mich auch interessieren. Hast Du da einen Anlaufpunkt - kenne mich da garnicht aus. Danke im vorraus.


----------



## koenig100 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*hallöle,
will mich nach langer zeit auch nochmal melden, da ich beruflich bedingt sehr viel im ausland war. heute morgen waren mein freund torsten (zanderjäger) und ich in den seen vertikalangeln für knapp 4-5 stunden. wetter war top, sehr angenehm mild und südostwind, also gute vorraussetzungen. wir beide konnten insgesamt 3 zander, 1 hecht und einen barsch überlisten !!! wobei ich sagen muß, das torsten sein 1. zander schon um 8h bei sonnenaufgang mit einer satten größe von 81cm kechern konnte !! #6 nachdem er kurze zeit später seinen 2. zander (56cm) landen konnte, hab ich meine tropshotmontage aufgegeben und umgestellt !!! hat sich gelohnt, ich konnte dann mit eine 86cm zander kontern !!! :m aber das war noch nicht alles  nachdem torsten kurz vor schluß noch nen hecht überlisten konnte, habe ich den größten barsch meines lebens gefangen, satte 48cm ! :m alles in allem also nen erfolgreichen samstagvormittag !!! *

*gr. many*


----------



## steele (1. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wir waren am Wochenende auch in Roermond unterwegs...Haben ein paar Zannder und Barsche gefangen...schwimmen alle wieder. allerdings war es auch viel zu warm für die Jahreszeit.


----------



## Mariuschek (6. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

nabend zusammen.war das ganze wochenende in osen an der maas angeln.eine rute auf köfi und eine auf feeder,gestern auf köfi tote hose#d,auf feeder ca 25 rotaugen und eine brasse#t,alles auf mais |kopfkratund made.heute,das gleiche futtermittel!nichts#qund köfi wieder tote hose.sass von morgens 7 uhr da.gegen 16 uhr hatte ich einen ganz häftigen biss auf der feeder, wo als köder made war,schlag an und merkte das etwas grösseres dran ist,bremse auf weil 15er vorfach|bigeyes mit 14er hacken.nach 10 minuten hatte ich ihn an land und siehe da:ein prächtiger 60er zander.verstehe die welt nicht mehr.die kollegen die da so rum sassen kammen sofort mit blöden kommentaren an,ne ist klar|krach:.einer schenkte mir sogar ne bifi für meinen erfolg.ich namm dankend die wurst an und ratet mal was ich tat,schnitt die bifi in scheiben und ab auf denn hacken,paar scheibchen in denn futterkorb und ab.siehe da,andauernt bisse und zum schluss eine 67er barbe|bigeyes.es lagen auf 500 meter ca 8 ruten mit köfi und fetzten und keine fänge,aber einer auf made.und dann die barbe bei dem ruhigen wasser.könnt mir mal einer sagen was an der maas da momentan los ist|peinlichich verstehe die welt nicht mehr


----------



## sam1000-0 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



steele schrieb:


> Wir waren am Wochenende auch in Roermond unterwegs...Haben ein paar Zannder und Barsche gefangen...schwimmen alle wieder. allerdings war es auch viel zu warm für die Jahreszeit.


 
Die Maas ist und war schon immer für eine Überraschung gut.#6Ich hab da schon ein Hecht auf Mais gedrillt,allerdings war dann das Vorfach durch und konnte ihn nicht landen.#d


----------



## Carpdr (7. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hello alle Zusammen,
wollte am wochenende zum ersten mal mit boot nach Roermond und habe mal im inet nach Notfallnbrn der Polizei oder Wasserrettung geschaut aber leider nichts gefunden.
Habt Ihr vielleicht eine Idee?

Danke und Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Mariuschek (7. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ist echt seltsam.am besten nehme ich direkt einen einkaufswagen mit lebensmitteln mit zum platz.was ich überhaupt nicht vestehe ist:es lagen 8 ruten mit köfi und fetztenköder,ganzen tag keine bisse,und dann sowas.war letzte woche oben in swalmen,direkt wo die swalm in die maas fließt,an der maas mit sohnemann,denn ganzen tag mit drei ruten kein zupfer,wie leergefischt!zwei auf feeder und eine auf köfi.es scheint doch am wetter zu liegen.


----------



## wilhelm (7. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

#hHallo Carpdr, 
schau mal hier : Klick mich 

Gruß Wilhelm #6


----------



## Carpdr (8. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Wilhelm,

vielen Dank. Jetzt habe ich alles was ich brauche.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Herr Rold (13. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Leuts,

ich war heute mal für 3Stündchen an der Maas in Well /Leukermeer

Zielfisch war nen Zanderchen 

war leider auch nicht sehr erfolgreich und ich glaub einen Biss vergeigt zu haben

läufts zur zeit nur bei mir nicht oder gehts anderen auch so?

lg


----------



## koenig100 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Herr Rold schrieb:


> Hallo Leuts,
> 
> ich war heute mal für 3Stündchen an der Maas in Well /Leukermeer
> 
> ...


 
*wie oder womit haste denn die 3 stündchen geangelt ??*


----------



## Herr Rold (22. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hab mit nen 12cm Gufi die Faulenzermethode geangelt auch schön langsam gekurbelt :q

immer so 10-15min. pro spot gefischt aber null reaktion 

habt ihr vllt Tipps also stellen wo man es mal probieren sollte?

lg


----------



## koenig100 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Herr Rold schrieb:


> Hab mit nen 12cm Gufi die Faulenzermethode geangelt auch schön langsam gekurbelt :q
> 
> immer so 10-15min. pro spot gefischt aber null reaktion
> 
> ...


 
*das kannste jetzt um die zeit eh vergessen, weil der zander bei der wassertemperatur (9°-10°) schon tief steht, ab 10m und tiefer !! einzigst allein nen barsch könntest du evtl. noch damit überlisten !!  und auf grund angeln müßtest schon die tiefen stellen wissen oder versuch es vertikal vom boot aus...!! #h*


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Koenig, ich muss dich leider enttäuschen. Es stimmt zwar, dass die Zander jetzt etwas tiefer stehen, aber aus eigener Erfahrung weis ich, dass man jetzt noch vom Ufer aus mit Gufi fangen kann. Bei mir selbst klappt es noch recht gut! Man brauch nicht immer ein Boot !


----------



## Zanderangler1 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Meine grössten Zander, und davon nicht gerade wenige, habe ich in einem Gewässer gefangen, deren Tiefe durschnittlich etwas über einem Meter betrug, tiefste Stellen lagen bei 2 Meter nochwas, aber hier waren die Zander meist nicht anzutreffen. Und gefangen habe ich diese erst ab November bis Ende Februar, wobei Februar wenn das Gewässer zuvor auch mal kurzeitig zugefroren gewesen ist, der absolute Spitzenmonat war. Da waren dann 3 richtig grosse Hauer keine Seltenheit und das auf ein und der selben Stelle bei gerade mal einem Meter Wassertiefe.

Ein anderes Gewässer dort in Nordholland war nicht viel anders, wobei der Zander dort bis Ende Obtober gut lief und danach war Schluss und der Hecht lief besser. Das Gewässer hat eine Max Tiefe von 6-7 Meter abger war auch ein top Zandergewässer.

In der Ijssel konnte man auch noch von den Buhnen im November noch ganz gut fangen, eigentlich kamen dann auch erst die besseren Größen dort zu Tage als immer nur die Kaulis.

Klar das bei Frost die tiefen Löcher ab einer Tiefe von 10+ oftmals voller Zander lagen wenn es zuvor paar Nächte gefroren hatte und tagsüber es kaum mal mehr über Null ging. Aber ansonsten kann man Zander, wenn auch keine Stückzahlen von x..mal über 10 vom Ufer aus erwarten, aber das muss ja auch garnicht sein.
Und heute sind die Betsände in vielen Teilen Hollands auch einfach nicht mehr die, die es noch vor 10 Jahren hatte, ganz einfach. Das sieht es doch schon oft wie nach einem leer geplückten Kitschbaum aus wo eventuell noch die eine oder andere vergessene Kirsch hängt.

Nicht stark frequentierte Angelstellen sind vorallem dann auch ganz wichtig zu finden. Oder noch besser Gewässer, die kaum oder nur sehr wenig befischt werden! Und die gibt es kaum noch...leider.
Also, viel Geduld auf bringen und ab und zu auch die Technik verändern Herr Rold. Ein tot geschleppter Köderfisch mit der Posenrute zb bei klarerem Sonnenwetter zb hats bei mir früher oftmals gebracht. Oder auch mal ein "Matschfischchen" an der Pose bei Wind treiben lassen...usw.....nicht immer stur die selbe Methode anwenden und hoffen das da doch etwas drauf kommen muss.
Und mit Gufis ist das manchmal nicht viel anders, wenn die sie aber so oder so nicht anpacken wollen, steig auch Naturköder um und versuchs da mal mit! Die Gummis kennen die Zander ja meist schon mit Namen ;-) da sie diese sooooooo oft zu sehen bekommen in vielen Gewässern.

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm

Angler wildern auf dem Gooimeer. Und der Nebelbericht ist auch nicht schlecht und ich weiss noch, wie man mich angegiftet hatte im Forum wo ich mich dazu geäussert hatte zu dem NKS Angeln auf dem Nordseekanal bei Nebel und das dieser dann abgebrochen wurde. Auch hier kann ich nur sagen, richtige Deppen die bei so einem Wetter aufs Wasser raus fahren, aber manche lernen es halt nie.
Und dabei haben doch alle den Bootsführerschein gemacht und müssten doch eigentlich wissen welche Vorschriften es da bei Nebel gibt. Aber vorallem wie gefährlich das ist auch für andere!


----------



## Janni0384 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Da muss ich mich aber auch mal zu Wort melden.
Wirklich tief stehen doch die Zander nur in den Seen.
(Und tiefer als 10m zu angeln ist meiner Ansicht nach eh Tierquälerei!)
Im Fluß braucht man kein tiefes Wasser suchen.
Fangen momentan Zander satt in 1-2,5m Wassertiefe und da sind keine Kleinen dabei.
Die Wassertemperatur im Fluß ist sowieso in allen tiefen ungefähr gleich da sich das Wasser durch die Strömung immer vermischt.

Also ran ans Wasser und Zander fangen.
Nicht die armen Zander aus der Tiefe hochpumpen und qualvoll verrecken lassen!!!

P.S.: Zander beißen auch im Winter noch excellent im Dunkeln. Ne Stunde auf Zwei nach Feierabend lohnen sich #6

Gruß Jan


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Seh ich genau so wie Janni. Wer Zander aus über 10m Wassertiefe holt, der hat anscheinend noch nie mitbekommen, dass den Zandern das nicht gut tut. Aber manchen Leuten ist das anscheinend egal, da sie so egoistisch denken und fischgeil sind!  Naja es lohnt sich auf jedenfall es nochma vom Ufer aus zu probieren ! In dem Sinne Tight Lines


----------



## Herr Rold (25. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wollte die Tage mal was auf Köfi probieren vllt. geht dann ja mal was :q


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (26. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Georg
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Roy Digerhund (26. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Auch von mir alles Gute!


----------



## goeddoek (26. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Herzlichen Dank :m #6


----------



## koenig100 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank :m #6


 
*hey georg,*
*besser spät wie nie, also nachträglich auch von mir noch alles gute zum birthday...!!! :q #6*

*gr. many*


----------



## koenig100 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

*haben wir wieder weltverbesserer am start, vonwegen tierquälerei und fischgeil....!!! *
*jungs, wir sind nicht nur vertikal unterwegs wenn der zander  auf ca. 10m steht, sondern auch im winter bei minus temperaturen, wenn sie noch tiefer stehen...!!! 1. der echte angler kennt nämlich keinen frost und ist kein schönwetterangler und 2. quälen wir keine zander, die werden dann "waidgerecht" getötet und kommen inne pfanne....!!! :m*
*in dem sinne, petri heil *


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wer sagst das wir im tiefsten Winter nicht angeln gehn ? Quälen ist das meiner Meinung nach schon, denn in dem Pumpvorgang wird er ja schon gequält und erst nach dem waidgerechten töten wird der Fisch nicht mehr gequält. Naja dazu gibts warscheinlich viele Meinungen............ Ich jedenfalls freu mich auf die kommenden knackigen Wintertage am Wasser..


----------



## jogibaer1996 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

also letzte Woche Samstag standen die Fische bei ca. 9m und ließen sich problemlos zurücksetzen... 
Schlüssel ließen sich übrigens auch gut "zurücksetzen" :/

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Mariuschek (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

guten abend zusammen,werde morgen mal an die maas fahren,mit maden,würmer,käse und köfis werde ich mein glück versuchen,fahre an den kannalweg-ost nähe kraftwerk.werde morgen mal berichten was ging.gruss#h


----------



## Mariuschek (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

so,war heute 6 stunden am kannal ost:TOTE HOSE:c!auf käse nix,made nix,köfi nix#q.bin dann mal an die maas-plasen gefahren,vielleicht hat man ja dort glück:gnach drei stunden wartezeit,setzte ich mich ins auto,weil es ja so warm war.gegen 17uhr ein piepsen und sehe nur wie die rute wackelt,wo der köfi dranhängt,warte noch ca 2 minuten und andauernt geht die rolle mit.schlag an nix.köderfisch war eine 12cm grosse rotauge.die schnur flog nur so von der rolle,keine ahnung was das gewesen ist.aber auf made wie gesagt nix los,mal weit mal nah nichts!keine ahnung was bei den nachbarn los ist.ist auch kein hochwasser!


----------



## Anger (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,
als Gelegenheitsangler wollte ich am Sonntag mal ans Rijkelse Bemden und mit Köfis dem gemeinen Zander und dem Hecht nachstellen. Jetzt frag ich mich ob die Möglichkeit besteht das der See dann zugefroren ist, eventuell sogar die Maas. Wie ist denn eure Einschätzung dbzgl.?
Äußerem wird dies mein erster Trip an dieses Gewässer, daher versuche ich natürlich möglichst viele Infos zu dem See zu finden bzgl. möglicher Ansitzstellen. Habe eine Karte gefunden die den Kiesabbau bzw. die Grundstruktur abbildet. Demnach befindet sich im Zentrum ein rundes/ovales Plateau mit einen Durchschnitt von gut 70-80 Metern. Dieses stellt zugleich die tiefste Stelle des Sees dar. Die dem am nächsten gelegene Uferstelle befindet sich am Südufer direkt nördlich von dem großen Bauernhof auf der kleinen Landzunge. Um den Köfi da auf Grund zu legen muß man das Ding schätzungsweise 60 Meter wegschmeißen.
Zweite Möglichkeit wäre das etwas westlich gegenüberliegende Nordufer - 80 Meter schleißen. Frage: hat diese Stellen schon jemand beangelt, und falls ja mit welchem Resultat.
Unabhängig davon frage ich mich ob es nicht generell sinnvoller ist es an der schmalen Mündungsöffnung zur Maas zu versuchen, vobei diese womöglich flacher sein dürfte. Wie seht Ihr das bei diesen Bedingungen (Jahreszeit/Temperaturen), besser tiefe Stelle oder Strömungskante?
Würde mich über Anregungen freuen.

anger


----------



## Mariuschek (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

nabend,noch ist nichts zugefroren


----------



## Anger (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

... das Zielgewässer war am Sonntag komplett zugefroren. Oolderplaass war offen. Haben aber nix gefangen, u.a. weil die Kälte unerträglich war (Wind), und wir es nicht bis in die Dämmerung ausgehalten haben. Hat wenig Spaß gemacht. Die Montage (in-line Laufpose, Perle, Blei) ist regelmäßig an der geflochtenen Schnur festgefroren bzw. die Schnur ist beim einholen auf der Rolle vereist und in der obersten Rutenöse hat sich ein Eisklumpen gebildet. Vernünftig auswerfen war nicht möglich. ... aber wenigsten hat ja der FC gewonnen


----------



## fischhändler (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo,
hat jemand ne info bezüglich der maasplassen und eisbildung?

wollen am we zum fischen nach nl


----------



## ne Koelsche (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,
wollten jezt am Wochenende mal an die Maas fahren und unser Glück probieren. Hat jemand einen Tipp wo wir am ehsten eine Chance haben, und ob es sich überhaupt bei diesem Wetter lohnt??
Würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen......


----------



## Zander Frank (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Maas und See sind frei .Slippen sind jedoch alle dicht.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Sind auch Seen frei, die nicht mit der Maas verbunden sind ?


----------



## -EP- (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Asseltsee und Rijklesee sind zu.Maas ist befischbar!


----------



## -EP- (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Sind auch Seen frei, die nicht mit der Maas verbunden sind ?



Das sieht nicht so aus!
Bin allerdings nicht jeden See abgefahren.Der Forellenpuff in Reuver ist bestimmt Eisfrei!?:q


----------



## Mariuschek (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

war heut an der maas bei osen,tote hose!maas-plaasen ist noch vereist,muss man wohl warten


----------



## Angler@ESSEN (12. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hätte da mal ne frage.. 

kann man an den Maasseen vernünftig mit einem Schlauchboot (Paddelboot) angeln? 

ich hab leider nur ein nicht motorisiertes Bötchen |uhoh: und wollte wenn es wärmer wird hinfahren.


----------



## krauthi7 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

lebensmüde ???


----------



## wilhelm (12. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Angler@ESSEN, Krauthi hat völlig recht, die Maasplassen sind bis zu 30 Meter tief und werden von der Mass durchströmt, du wärst nicht der erste der hier in Lebensgefahr gerät. Also entweder vernüftiges Boot mit entspechender Ausrüstung oder ansonsten vom Ufer was hier auch sehr schön sein kann.#6

Gruß Wilhelm

Ps: habe an den Maasplassen über 20 Jahre geangelt.


----------



## Sepp G (13. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Da kann ich dir auch nur von abraten, gab vor ein paar Jahren mal einen todlichen Unfall. Derjenige hat sich auch hier erkundigt und dann leider die ganzen Ratschläge es besser sein zu lassen leichtfertiger Weise ignoriert. Glaube er war damals mit dem Fisch-Hunter von Askari unterwegs. Muss hier irgendwo auch noch einen Bericht dazu geben.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1845176#post1845176
Hoffe das reicht als Warnung!!!


----------



## Angler@ESSEN (13. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten

werde auf jeden Fall mein Vorhaben streichen...

und vom Ufer aus angeln..


----------



## krauthi7 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

gute idee dort gibts auch schöne angelplätze .viel glück #6


----------



## Dubwise (13. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi, hab überraschenderweise am Donnerstag frei und würde dann gerne zu einer von diesen wunderschönen Angelstellen..^^
Jemand hier mit dem gleichen Vorhaben und auch Lust gemeinsam los zu gehen?
Nochmal um den vorangegangenen Beiträgen Nachdruck zu verleihen, jetzt im Winter mit nem kleinen Gummiboot auf der Maas und Plassen unterwegs zu sein ist defenitiv keine gute Idee!!

fg Thomas


----------



## Zander Frank (15. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Habe vor ca. 4 Jahren den verstorbenen kurz kennen gelernt. Er fuhr mit seinem Schlauchboot bei 5 Bf an mir vorbei und grüßte.Ich stand auf Höhe der Häuser und sah ihm noch nach.Dann fuhr er um die Ecke Richtung Slippe.Eine Stunde später kamen drei Boote der Reddings Brigade mit Blaulicht und fuhren in die Richtung des Schlauchbootes.Paar Tage später erzählte mir ein Bekannter das ein Landsmann ertrunken sei.
Lasst den Scheiß mit den Schlauchbooten,ist viel zu gefährlich.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Mariuschek (15. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

nabend zusammen,war heut in osen.5 schöne rotaugen mit futterkorp.auf köfi wie immer tote hose.wenn jemand morgen lust hat wieder dahin,nur melden.gruss


----------



## Mariuschek (17. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

fahre morgen mit zwei kollegen nach osen an der maas,wollen auf zander mit köfi und mit futterkorp auf friedfisch,falls jemand lust hat mitzukommen,einfach melden.umso mehr mann umso mehr spass,gruss und petrie


----------



## Angler@ESSEN (24. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Gestern an der Maas in Venlo feedern gewesen.. Tote Hose.. nur die Zanderjäger schienen Erfolg zu haben #d


----------



## Mariuschek (24. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

war heut wiedermal in osen,paar schöne rotaugen und immerwieder bisse.und die krönung kam zum feierabend,eine 48 cm und fast 2 pfund schwere rotaugen.mann braucht nur gedult.und wie gesagt:füttern füttern füttern,umso grösser die futterkörpchen umso mehr bisse,petri


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Angler@ESSEN schrieb:


> Gestern an der Maas in Venlo feedern gewesen.. Tote Hose.. nur die Zanderjäger schienen Erfolg zu haben #d


 Das stimmt.#6


----------



## kawatoni (30. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo#h

wer von euch geht am Samstag, die letzte Chance auf Zander, an die Maas? 
Ich hätte da evtl. noch ein paar Plätze frei im Auto, als "Gegenleistung" hätte ich gerne Unterstützung beim Fang meines ERSTEN Zander´s. :g 


:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## CKBW (1. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Und wie war euer letzter Tag vor der Raubfischschonzeit? Habt ihr was gefangen, ich war gestern auch für 2 Stunden an der Maas und in etwa die gleich Zeit am Julianankanal aber beide mal nichts :-( , ich denke das Wetter war einfach zu schlecht.


----------



## Mariuschek (5. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo zusammen,fahre morgen nach osen an die maas,jemand lust mich zu begleiten?gruss und petri


----------



## silence89 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

N'abend zusammen,

Vorab möchte ich mich mal vorstellen, ich bin Dominic komme aus würselen nähe Aachen und Angel für mein leben gerne ( sonst wäre ich ja auch nicht hier :q )

Entschuldigt bitte wenn ich fragen stelle die schon beantwortet wurden, aber ich kann leider nicht die Antworten finden die ich suche.
Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich in der nähe von Roermond Nachtangeln kann? bzw wo ich dort die Angelkarte bekomme?
Ich habe mir in Hatenboer auf dem Campingplatz einen Stellplatz für meinen Wohnwagen gemietet, weiß jemand ob ich da in diesem Yachthafen auch Nachtangeln darf?
Am nederweert Kanal soll nachtangeln das ganze Jahr erlaubt sein, ich habe nur einträge von 2007 Gefunden kann mir jemand sagen ob das noch erlaubt ist? und wo ich eine Karte dafür bekomme? mein ziel ist es diesen Freitag mit einem freund Nachtangeln zu fahren, wo ist erstmal egal, nur ich finde keine Plätze mein niederländisch ist zugegeben gleich Null.
Also wenn mir jemand meine Fragen beantworten kann wäre ich sehr sehr Dankbar

LG Dominic


----------



## wilhelm (10. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Silence,an der Maas und an den meisten Kanälen ist Nachtangeln erlaubt.Es ist nur teilweise schwer dort mit dem Wagen hin zu fahren da viele Zufahrtswege von Sonnenuntergang bis Aufgang gesperrt sind, und die Niederländische Politie versteht da auch keinen Spass.An den Maasseen ist das Nachtangeln in der Regel verboten :-(
Hoffe ich konnte dir Helfen.
Ps: Die Niederländischen bestimmungen kannst du dir hier einmal durchlesen klick mich ( super gute Seite hat schon so manchem geholfen).

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Benno86 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Silence, also am Nederweert darfst du mit den normalen Papieren nur in einer bestimmten Zeit Glaube von Juni bis August Nachtangeln.
Die Papiere kannst du dir bei Leos Angelmarkt holen der ist bei dri In Würselen, die werden dir aucgh weitere auskünfte geben.
Hoffe ich konnte dir schonmal helfen


----------



## Markus Capelle (29. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

kurz zu meiner Person. Bin 48, aus dem Raum Grevenbroich. 
Habe ca. 25 nicht mehr zur Rute gegriffen. Voriges Jahr habe ich mich für einen Bootsurlaub auf den schottischen Highlandseen neu ausgerüstet. Mit meinem Söhnchen haben wir ein paar Forellen und zwei Hechte aus dem Wasser, in die Pfanne auf den Teller gezaubert.  Da musste ich ihm versprechen, wieder mit dem Angeln anzufangen und ein Vater-sohn Hobby draus zu machen.

Also im April einen Vispas gekauft und verschiedene Angelseiten durchforscht. Dabei bin ich aufs Feedern gestossen und direkt entsprechende Seiten leergelesen.

Gestern war es dann soweit:

Auzsrüstung, Maden, Mais und Lockfutter ins Auto und ab Richtung Roermond. Mit dem Kurzen wollte ich nicht sofort aus Fliessgewässer; also nen See gesucht. So landeten wir hinter Asselt am Ende des Lindenweges. Dort wählten wir den Rand eines Baumbestandes und setzten eine Rute auf Feeder und eine Rute auf Pose, Jugendrute auch auf Pose.

Es fiel auf,  dass das Wasser sehr klar ist und sowohl Muscheln als auch Flusskrebse rund um die Landzunge zu finden sind; aber  leider auch Unmengen von Müll und Unrat. Peinlich für uns Petrijünger war der extreme Anteil von Köderdosen, Angelschnüren, Vorfachverpackungen und jede Menge leere Konservendosen(???????). 

Wir sassen von 9:00 bis 17:00 an.  Made und Mais auf 8.er Haken. Der Futterkorb mit Mosella Explosiv Stillwasser_ befüllt_

Es gab nicht einen einzigen Biss. Auch die nach 11:00 bis zu unserer Abreise eintreffenden Angler konnten keine Erfolgsmeldung geben.

Petri Heil

Markus Capelle

 FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## Benno86 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War auch gestern unterwegs und da wo sonst richtig was los ist, nix.
Vermute die sind grad mit Laichgeschäft betätigt dann beißt oft nix, dürfte sich aber recht bald wieer geben


----------



## Slacher (29. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Fahrt bei Stevensweert im Kreisverkehr die erste raus und dann die Straße Eiland immer grade durch. Da ist ein schöner See und direkt dahinter die Maas, falls man länger am Abend bleiben möchte. Keine Angst vor den Kühen, die machen nichts und man darf durch das Tor gehen!
LG
Thomas


----------



## krauthi7 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hy    !   der see in stevensweert ist ein privatgewässer dort braucht man eine extra angelkarte kostet 8,- und bekommste in jedem angelladen dort


----------



## Markus Capelle (29. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey, das ist ja mal ein netter Tip. Ist in den Niederlanden am Dienstag Feiertag? Wo finde ich ein Angelgeschäft, die diese Lizenz ausgibt.

Der See sieht auf Google Earth toll aus.

Der See ist in meiner Maas Seen Erlaubnis 2012 mit aufgeführt.....

Danke

Markus
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## krauthi7 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

:g http://www.visplanner.nl/  einfach mal stevenswert obern eingeben


----------



## Slacher (29. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Der See den ich meine ist in der Gewässerkarte mit drinne vom Ons Genoegen. Du meinst sicher den mit dem Badestrand dabei! In Holland ist normaler Arbeitstag, die haben nur am Montag Königinnentag! Ich meine im folgendem Link das hintere Gewässer nach Brandt:http://www.vvvmiddenlimburg.nl/detail/item?item=63f2aa16-6df5-456e-8643-f3054ce71255

LG
Thomas


----------



## Markus Capelle (29. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Thomas,  

hinter Brandt sehe ich Huiskensplas und Visvijver Stevennsweert; mit Badestrand wäre dann noch Brandtplas unter Google Earth zu finden.

Südlich ist da noch ein kleinerer See, der Meerse Kamp heisst.

Nun die Preisfrage..... welcher isses??

Ach, Thomas..... danke für Deine Tips, bis hierher... ist nicht selbstverständlich!

Gruss Markus
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## Markus Capelle (30. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So, dann wollen wir den 1.Mai mal für einen neuen Versuch nutzen. Hoffentlich wirds nicht wieder eine Nullnummer.  

Gruss
Markus


----------



## Markus Capelle (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Doch, das war schon viel besser. Die Maasplatsen bei Rijkel....
Sehr idyllisch. Sauberes Wasser, nur sehr wenig Müll am Land. Süsswassermuscheln, Frösche und Unken weisen eine nicht zu gestörte Natur aus. Nur der Duft des Schweinemastbetriebes in der Nähe ist nicht jedermanns Sache und mein Sohn reagierte etwas erschreckt, als gegen 19:00 schwarze Rinder hinter uns auftauchten.
Ach ja, nen netten Brassen gabs auch noch, wohl noch etwas müde... vielleicht ist das Wasser noch nicht warm genug.

Gruss Markus
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## Slacher (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Markus ich meine Visvijver Stevennsweert! Von Dort kannst Abends wie gesagt direkt an den Fluss!
LG
Thomas


----------



## sven_sid (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo zusammen wollte am sontag auf montag an die maas mit 2 anderen kumpeln!!
jetzt meine frage 
darf ich überall an der maas mein zelt aufstellen (boden rausnehmbar)
und dürfen wir die nacht durch angeln???
wo wäre eine gute stelle 
und welchen schein benötige ich dan da???

danke gruß sven


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/index.htm einfach durchklicken und du findest die Antworten


----------



## Grxzlx (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



sven_sid schrieb:


> hallo zusammen wollte am sontag auf montag an die maas mit 2 anderen kumpeln!!
> jetzt meine frage
> darf ich überall an der maas mein zelt aufstellen (boden rausnehmbar)
> und dürfen wir die nacht durch angeln???
> ...




...Zelt ohne Boden ist o.k., Nachangeln erlaubt an der Maas, normaler Vispass, dann berichte mal, ich fahre morgen auch an die Maas 
...zu 95% habe ich meine Fische in der Nacht gefangen.


----------



## sven_sid (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

mhm der eine sagt es ist ok der andere sagt geht garnicht!!!

wasmache ich den jetzt da???


----------



## Grxzlx (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



sven_sid schrieb:


> mhm der eine sagt es ist ok der andere sagt geht garnicht!!!
> 
> wasmache ich den jetzt da???




Dann mach doch was du für richtig hälst 
Zelt ohne Boden Definitiv erlaubt, wurde kontrolliert am Abend und es wurde nur gesagt es darf kein Boden drin sein.
Grillen Verboten ca, 100Euro, genauso wie Zelt mit Boden.

Zum Nachtangeln wurde nichts gesagt, also erlaubt
Es kann natürlich sein das das im anderen Gebiet nicht erlaubt ist an der Maas, ich war Limburg die Ecke, in Gennep.

Mitnahme von Aal kostet 100Euro, das kann ich mit sicherheit sagen da ich Kontroliert wurde und einen hatte

Lebender Köderfisch kostet jetzt soweit ich weis um die 370 Euro

Das schlimme finde ich mit dem Zelt mit Boden und Grill
Gruß
Krystian


----------



## FabWeb (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wo kann man den an der Maas nachts Angeln und wo ist es am besten ?! Wie sieht es denn an den Seen aus ?! Hab gelesen das es da überhaupt nicht geht !! gibt es da auch Erfahrungswerte?!

Lg


----------



## wilhelm (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

sven-sid schau nochmal 
hier und wenn das immer noch nicht klar ist stecke genügend Geld ein.:c
Ohne dir nahetreten zu wollen,aber die Bestimmungen sind eindeutig. #d

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Grxzlx (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

....an der Maas in Limburg geht es momentan sehr sehr gut, ich war gestern dort, war mehr als zufrieden 
Nur so als Info, es Gab von A wie AAL bis Z wie Zander alles gestern

Leider keine Friedfische weit und breit
Ich konnte soweit ich es gesehen habe dicht am Ufer einige Fische beobachten, ewentuell waren sie beim Laichen, habe ähnliches Liebesespiel mit mehr fischen mal an der Lippe beobachtet.

... Es gab auch sehr viele Bisse die ich nicht verwertet habe, insgesamt gab es: 2x Aale 77cm, 1x Zander ca. 35cm, ein Aland 60cm ca. 2-3KG, 3x Barsche der größte hatte 28-29cm.
Das Wasser ist etwa 05-1Meter mehr als es normal sein sollte.

Hier z.B. das Bild vom Aland


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

OOOOHHHHOOOOO Ich hol schonmal mein Popkorn xD Stell dich auf folgende Fragen ein: Mit was hast du geangeln? Mit Kunstködern in der Schonzeit? Wie Zander der hat doch Schonzeit. Die Aale haste aber wieder rein geworfen oder?, denn die sind geschützt........

Naja wie gesagt ich bin mal Popkorn holen


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Achja ich vergaß das der Aland auch bis zum 31.5 geschützte ist...........mehr Popkorn


----------



## Grxzlx (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> OOOOHHHHOOOOO Ich hol schonmal mein Popkorn xD Stell dich auf folgende Fragen ein: Mit was hast du geangeln? Mit Kunstködern in der Schonzeit? Wie Zander der hat doch Schonzeit. Die Aale haste aber wieder rein geworfen oder?, denn die sind geschützt........
> 
> Naja wie gesagt ich bin mal Popkorn holen



Murmel dir was zusammen :m
die Gesetze in NL sind mir bekannt.

Sieht der Aland tot aus?

Anstatt Popcorn zu futtern, gehe lieber Angeln und berichte von deinen Fängen


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Sollte ja nicht angreifend sein, aber ich weis wie es ist von Leuten hier angemacht zu werden, die schon den ganzen Tag auf der Suche na Stress sind. Selbst wenn er nicht tot ist, was ich auch nicht bezweifel, dann gibt es hier Leute, die meinen anhand der Augen erkennen zu können ob er lebt. Manche sagen sogar er guckt traurig oder so......... Traurig ist aber so.... Naja ich bin auch pünktlich zum Ende der Schonzeit unterwegs, aber meine Fänge werde ich hier nicht mehr berichten.


----------



## Grxzlx (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Sollte ja nicht angreifend sein, aber ich weis wie es ist von Leuten hier angemacht zu werden, die schon den ganzen Tag auf der Suche na Stress sind. Selbst wenn er nicht tot ist, was ich auch nicht bezweifel, dann gibt es hier Leute, die meinen anhand der Augen erkennen zu können ob er lebt. Manche sagen sogar er guckt traurig oder so......... Traurig ist aber so.... Naja ich bin auch pünktlich zum Ende der Schonzeit unterwegs, aber meine Fänge werde ich hier nicht mehr berichten.




Ja das stimmt, ich Poste auch nur noch ab und zu, fast gar nicht, siehste ja meine Postings seit 2004 nur etwa 300 Meldungen 

Habe das Bild jetzt rausgenommen
Werde auch wenn die Schonzeit vorbei ist mal paar mehr Touren machen 

Gruß
Krystian


----------



## Mariuschek (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Gryzli schrieb:


> ....an der Maas in Limburg geht es momentan sehr sehr gut, ich war gestern dort, war mehr als zufrieden
> Nur so als Info, es Gab von A wie AAL bis Z wie Zander alles gestern
> 
> Leider keine Friedfische weit und breit
> ...


ja klar!am sonntag in osen waren betimmt an die 10 angler,und in linne vor der schleuse genauso viele und keiner fing was.latein lässt grüssen#a


----------



## Grxzlx (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Mariuschek schrieb:


> ja klar!am sonntag in osen waren betimmt an die 10 angler,und in linne vor der schleuse genauso viele und keiner fing was.latein lässt grüssen#a


Ich verstehe deine Aussage jetzt nicht ganz?
Möchtest du Fotos sehen?

Warum muss man sich immer rechtfertigen vor Menschen mit neidern Mariusz?

Soll ich bim Nächsten mal noch die Bild Zeitung kaufen und sie daneben legen wenn ich Fotografiere?

Weist du wo das Problem ewentuell liegt, ich meide Stellen wo sich Angler die Klinke in die Hand geben


Lade nocheinmal das Bild vom Aland hoch, lösche es aber die Tage.


----------



## Mariuschek (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

bin ja auch nicht unwissent,aber in den letzten wochen geht um limburg herum gar nichts,wie an der maas sowie auch an denn plaasen.sitzten schon meist 12 stunden am wasser und wenn wir 2 brassen im laufe des tages fangen sind wir schon glücklich.und wenn ich jetzt noch lese das einer da von aal bis zander (abgesehen von schonzeiten) alles fängt,dann frage ich mich ob ich mir vielleicht ein neues hobby suche,oder wir vergessen vor jedem wurf denn köder auf denn hacken zu tuen


----------



## Grxzlx (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Mariuschek schrieb:


> bin ja auch nicht unwissent,aber in den letzten wochen geht um limburg herum gar nichts,wie an der maas sowie auch an denn plaasen.sitzten schon meist 12 stunden am wasser und wenn wir 2 brassen im laufe des tages fangen sind wir schon glücklich.und wenn ich jetzt noch lese das einer da von aal bis zander (abgesehen von schonzeiten) alles fängt,dann frage ich mich ob ich mir vielleicht ein neues hobby suche,oder wir vergessen vor jedem wurf denn köder auf denn hacken zu tuen



Ja ich verstehe dich schon in relation zu den Fängen von mir.
Sagen wir so, ich würde persönlich obwohl ich schon einige Jahre den Hollandschein kaufe, nie zu den Maas Plaasen fahren, ich war auch noch nie da.
Warum?
Die Seen und und die Maas dort ist überlaufen, die Fische kennen doch dort die Köder nach der Artikelnummer.

Hier im Board war jemand schon mal mit mir dort, ich habe ihn mitgenommen, wir haben in einer Nacht gut 20-25Kg Fisch dort gefangen.
Das meiste waren aber Brassen, schwimmen wieder, ausser 2-3 haben dir damals mitgenommen, ist aber schon paar Jahre her 3-4.
(Die Fische beissen aber immer noch so gut dort)
Nein es ist nicht verboten dort zu angeln, wurde da ja letzes Jahr Kontrolliert von der Polizei, musste 100 euro für nen Aal den ich hatte zahlen, da sist o.k. und war halb so wild.
Hauptsache ich fange was dann entschädigt das Geld schon dafür

Der der mit mir mit war hatte super Grundfutter, ich persönlich angel immer ohne.

Ich Angel gerne mit Feederrute mit Blei ohen Futterkorb(ist mir zu teuer auf dauer) und Matchrute mit Feststellpose Olivform oder Bolostyle.

Feederrute für tiefere Stellen und Match für flachwasser ca. 1,5-2Meter.

....Ich kann dir vielleicht dein problem was du hast erklären.
Sicherlich warst du bei Sonnenschein und Tagsüber am Angeln?

verlege doch das Angeln in die Abendstunden, bis zur Dämmerung
Besser 2-3 Stundne zu angeln und zu fangen als den ganzen Tag angeln und nichts fangen.

Die Stelle wo ich angeln gehe, ist TAGSÜBER TOT!!
Du wirst vielleicht mit Glück einen Biss bekommen, dann würdest du sagen, einmal und nie wieder :m


Ich würde gerne alle Bilder von gestern Posten, habe extra meine Spiegelreflex Kamera mitgenommen, möchte aber nicht das ich nächste Woche dort keinen Platz zum Angeln bekommen.
(deshalb auch niur das Bild vom Fisch auf dem Boden)

.....Letzes Jahr haben wir dort Aale gefangen die Handdick waren, die 77cm Aaale von gestern waren aber auch sehr dick.
2-5 Aale hast du da immer pro Nacht.
....Ab dem 01.06 fahre ich öfters dort hin, dann Poste ich mal Bilder von den Fischen
Deshalb angel ich dort nur mit geflochtener Schnur.

Gruß
Krystian


----------



## Roy Digerhund (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich würde vorsichtig damit sein, mit einem 40cm langem Messer in Holland rumzulaufen. Kann teurer werden als entnommene Aale.
Und Petri zum 60cm Aland.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Grxzlx (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Ich würde vorsichtig damit sein, mit einem 40cm langem Messer in Holland rumzulaufen. Kann teurer werden als entnommene Aale.
> Und Petri zum 60cm Aland.
> Gruss ROY




Ja das stimmt mit dem Messer und der Vorschriften dort.
Ich bin oft alleine unterwegs, da ich meine Ruhe haben möchte fahre ich meistens in der Woche und deshalb oft alleine da die meisten dann arbeiten und ich mir meine Zeit einteilen kann und ohne eine Waffe (Messer) fahre ich nicht Abend/Nachts ans Wasser. 
Man weis nie was heutzutage sich Nachts rumtreibt.

Im Kopf ist dann diese Sicherheit, ich hab ja etwas um mich zu wehren 

Hatte schon paar mal komische gestalten mitten in der Nacht auf der Wiese aus dem Nichts rumsitzen sehen.
Das letze mal im tiefsten Winter am Kanal  gegen 22 Uhr, da macht das Spinnfischen mit dem Rücken zu jemandem keinen Spass, obwohl ich von Natur aus nicht zu den Schwachen zähle


----------



## FabWeb (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Slacher schrieb:


> Hallo Markus ich meine Visvijver Stevennsweert! Von Dort kannst Abends wie gesagt direkt an den Fluss!
> LG
> Thomas



Ich wollte dort in Kürze mein glück versuchen ! Gib es schon Erfahrungswerte von dem See ( Visvijver ), wie ist er zugänglich ?! Auto oder zu fuss ?? ... 

Ich wollte auf Friedfisch und Raubfisch angeln ))

Abends wollte ich dann rüber wandern zur Maas und die Nacht durch angeln!!! .. 

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Oolderplas aus ?! Dort gefällt es mir noch ein bisschen besser ...

Würde mich über Ratschläge freuen ...

Lg fabian


----------



## allrounder13 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,
die Maas und die verschiedenen seen rund um roermond gefallen mir sehr gut.
Gibt es dort Karpfen? Von einem befreundeten spinnfischer habe ich gehört dass ich es auf Karpfen garnicht versuchen soll...


----------



## wilhelm (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Es gibt sogar einen großen Karpfenbestand der sich allemal zu beangeln lohnt.An den Seen ist leider das Nachtangeln verboten.
Aber Nachts an der Maas ist immer einen Versuch wert,und tagsüber an den Seen.
Petri Heil

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## alexs8 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War die letzten zwei Tage mehrere Stellen am ausprobieren. Ich war am Julianakanal am Wessem-Nederweert Kanal und an einigen Maasplassen auf Barsch und Zander mit Drop-Shot, Wurm, Spinner, Wobbler, Gummifisch vom Ufer aus. Es ging einfach nix. 

War jemand die letzten Tage erfolgreich angeln?


----------



## Grxzlx (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

...ich werde mal die Taeg wieder fahren, ich werde berichten 
Fahre dann zur Maas.
Gruß
Krystian


----------



## entspannt (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich war auch die letzten Tage unterwegs an der Maas und auf Kunstköder lief nichts. Letztes Jahr lief es echt gut aber nun als wären keine Fische mehr da. Naja da hilft nur abwarten, gibt ja nächstes Wochenende Regen da werde ich nochmal losziehen.


----------



## Mariuschek (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

war samstag an der maas in osen,nur brassen.100 meter neben mir hatten kollegen einen schönen zander auf fischfetzen,waren aber mit 6 ruten drausen,momentan ist echt mau.


----------



## marca (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So schlecht liefs eigentlich nicht am Wochenende!?
Hatte auf meine alte Geheimwaffe Storm kickin eel einen netten 67er und später auf Köfi an der Pose noch einen guten 60er.
Für zwei Stündchen alles in Ordnung!
Also dran bleiben!


----------



## anmac (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo liebe Anglergemeinde,

ich würde gerne mal mein Glück an der Maas,bzw. den Massplassen bei Roermond versuchen.
Ich hätte gerne gewusst,ob mir jemand in der Nähe kostengünstige,bzw. kostenlose Slipstellen für ein Boot nennen kann?Die bei trailerhellingen.com und im Visplanner sind ja nicht wirklich billig.Wer weiss ob da auch überhaupt alle aufgeführt sind?

*Wie gesagt, ich bin weder an Hotspots noch an Euren "geheimen" Stellen interessiert. Ich möchte lediglich mein Boot günstig ins Wasser bekommen,mehr nicht!!!
*
Ich danke allen die mir antworten schon mal im vorraus.#6

Gruß,
Andre


----------



## wilhelm (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Versuch es bei Harry van Ass,hinter der Maasbrücke abfahren ,an der Kreuzung nach links auf der Hauptstraße bleiben ca 500 m.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Grxzlx (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

....Gestern an der Maas gewesen, von ca. 20.30-2.20Uhr?
Auf Feederrute gab es paar Bisse, einiges an Fischaktivität an der Oberfläche auch größere Fische waren zu beobachten.

Auf Pose gab es dann einen Aal um die 65cm, schön Dick.

Dann noch ein bischen gespinfischt, auf Spinner kein Biss, dann
auf Gummi (Kauli Kant Shad Clear mit ca. 8-10Gramm zurechtgeschnittenen Jigkopf (war vorher zu schwer)) schönen Zanderbiss versemelt. 
Zanderbisspuren waren auf dem Gummi.

Ansonsten Tote Hose

Ich vermute sehr stark es lag am Mond gestern
Eignetlich habe ich immer gut Aale bei so einem Wetter gefangen.

Gruß
Krystian


----------



## jogibaer1996 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin,
na dann lass dich mal nicht erwischen, sonst wird's teuer... 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Grxzlx (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Moin,
> na dann lass dich mal nicht erwischen, sonst wird's teuer...
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi




Du darfst Aale fangen nur musst du diese freilassen wenn du einen gefangen hast

Kostet genau 100Euro wenn du einen mitnimmst und nicht freilässt oder eingräbst wenn der den Haken zu tief schluckt.
Gruß
Krystian


----------



## jogibaer1996 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Gryzli schrieb:


> Du darfst Aale fangen nur musst du diese freilassen wenn du einen gefangen hast
> 
> Kostet genau 100Euro wenn du einen mitnimmst und nicht freilässt oder eingräbst wenn der den Haken zu tief schluckt.
> Gruß
> Krystian



Ist mir bewusst! Allerdings halte ich das Angeln auf Aal mit C&R nicht für sinnvoll, da vorallem die größeren in der Regel den Köder recht tief schlucken (bei mir zumindest, wenn ich in Deutschland gehe).
Aber gut, mir ist das egal, ich wollt nur drauf hinweisen 
Ich glaube aber, dass dich die Polizei sehr genau unter die Lupe nehmen wird, wenn die merken, dass du auf Aal gehst...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Benno86 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nabend zusammen, hätte mal ne Frage, hab bis jetzt nix eindeutiges gefunden.
Sind Köfi-Montagen mit 2 Drillingen eigentlich erlaubt?
Wäre schön wenn jemand da was wüsste 
Grüße Benno


----------



## dc1981 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Benno86 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen, hätte mal ne Frage, hab bis jetzt nix eindeutiges gefunden.
> Sind Köfi-Montagen mit 2 Drillingen eigentlich erlaubt?
> Wäre schön wenn jemand da was wüsste
> Grüße Benno


 
benno benno, 

das kannst du ruhig machen. bei wobblern sind meist auch mehrere drillinge dran. nur als bsp ;-) 

viel spaß


----------



## Grxzlx (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Ist mir bewusst! Allerdings halte ich das Angeln auf Aal mit C&R nicht für sinnvoll, da vorallem die größeren in der Regel den Köder recht tief schlucken (bei mir zumindest, wenn ich in Deutschland gehe).
> Aber gut, mir ist das egal, ich wollt nur drauf hinweisen
> Ich glaube aber, dass dich die Polizei sehr genau unter die Lupe nehmen wird, wenn die merken, dass du auf Aal gehst...
> 
> ...




Wenn es die egal wäre hättest du mich nicht drauf  hinweisen müssen, hast du aber also ist es dir nicht egal.

Ich weis meine Rechte gut und brauche keine sinnlosen Postings.

Hättest du nicht von der Seite gelesen und würdest dir Zeit nehmen die Texte oberhalb alle zu lesen, dann wüsstest du auch warum

Ich angel auch nicht gezielt auf Aal, wo steht das?
Wenn ich welche fange lasse ich sie frei.

Was die Polizei tut soll nicht dein Bier sein.

Soweit mir bekannt gilt für Deutschland auch teilweise ein Aal entnahme verbot, finde ich auch sehr sehr gut.

Genau wegen sinnloser Beiträge poste ich hier fast nie und stelle mittlerweile keine weiteren Details zur verfügung.
Ort, Methode etc. ...halt nur das nötigste.

So Jogibär, jetzt kannst du in den Yellowstone gehen und Bubu davon erzählen wie gemein ich zu dir war :vik:

Gruß
Krystian #6


----------



## Janis123 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,
wollte am Wochenende mein Glück mit der jerk Rute bzw. Spinnrute am Oolderplas versuchen!
Könnte mir einer ein paar Tipps geben da ich noch anfänger in der Hechtangelei bin. :q


----------



## anmac (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke Wilhelm #6#6#6

Ich werde mal mein Glück versuchen und sehen ob ich das auf Anhieb finde. Goggle earth ist an dieser Stelle etwas unübersichtlich wie ich finde.Naja,mal sehen.War auf jeden Fall schon mal eine echte hilfe.Vielen Dank dafür.
Weisst Du zufällig,ob es da bestimmte Öffnungszeiten gibt? Oder hast Du Kontaktdaten?

Gruß,
Andre


----------



## jogibaer1996 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Gryzli schrieb:


> Wenn es die egal wäre hättest du mich nicht drauf  hinweisen müssen, hast du aber also ist es dir nicht egal.
> 
> Ich weis meine Rechte gut und brauche keine sinnlosen Postings.
> 
> ...




Kamerad, immer schön sachlich bleiben!
Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum Du dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst. Ich habe dich mit meinem ersten Post lediglich freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass das gezielte Angeln auf Aal nicht sinnvoll ist, da die Entnahme verboten ist. 
Es gibt genug Angler, die dies nicht wissen. Dass du nicht dazu gehörst (wie du hier ja ganz deutlich zu verstehen gibst, durch deine unsachlichen Provokationen), kann ich nicht wissen.

Glaub mir,
ich ware selbst eine Zeit lang hier im Thread sehr aktiv und habe in dieser Zeit die ersten 500 Seiten gelesen.
Allerdings haben sich viele der ehemals hier Aktiven ein eigenes Forum aufgebaut, da das Beisammensein durch solch unfreundliche Beiträge, wie deinen einfach keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat.

"Eignetlich habe ich immer gut Aale bei so einem Wetter gefangen." hast du in deinem Beitrag von gestern geschrieben. Das heißt für mich soviel, dass du gestern angeln gefahren bist, in der Hoffnung auf Grund des Wetters gute Aalfänge zu machen.
Aber das war auch nicht mein Kritikpunkt im ersten Posting!
Deshalb: Ball flach halten! 

Achso: "So Jogibär, jetzt kannst du in den Yellowstone gehen und Bubu davon erzählen wie gemein ich zu dir war "...
So viel zum Thema, sinnlose Beiträge 
Mit bestem Beispiel voran, sag ich da nur! :vik:

Grüße (die bekommste trotzdem)
Jogi


----------



## Bassattack (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Achso: "So Jogibär, jetzt kannst du in den Yellowstone gehen und Bubu davon erzählen wie gemein ich zu dir war "...
So viel zum Thema, sinnlose Beiträge 

|good:|good:Jogibär,mann könnte sogar denken, das diesen text ein Zehnjähriger verfasst hat. einfach zum lachen was manche für Beitäge verfassen:q:q|muahah:|muahah:


Gruss mario.
Tight lines


----------



## wilhelm (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo *anmac* schaust du Hier.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Grxzlx (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Achso: "So Jogibär, jetzt kannst du in den Yellowstone gehen und Bubu davon erzählen wie gemein ich zu dir war "...
> So viel zum Thema, sinnlose Beiträge
> 
> |good:|good:Jogibär,mann könnte sogar denken, das diesen text ein Zehnjähriger verfasst hat. einfach zum lachen was manche für Beitäge verfassen:q:q|muahah:|muahah:
> ...




Sag mal Gürkchen wer hat dich nach deiner Meinung gefragt?
Dein muahaha kannst du mir mal life am Wasser sagen.

Ansonsten, wenn Kinder nichts zu sagen haben,  einfach mal den Mund halten oder wurde es dir zuhause nicht beigebracht.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Schreibt euch eure "Liebesbriefe" per PN und nervt hier nicht alle anderen!
So gibt´s sonst nur Verwarnungen für(mal wieder) unangebrachte Ausdrucksweise...
Gruss ROY


----------



## Grxzlx (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Jogi

Ich kenne dich nicht und du mich auch nicht, deshalb nehm diesen Text einfach nur Objektiv hin den ich jetzt schreibe.

Als erstes schreibst du Kamerad, wir sind keine Kameraden, denn ein Kamerad würde sich immer vorher erkundigen was Sache ist bevor er seinen Text schreibt/sagt.

Darauf habe ich dich in indirekter weise hingewiesen.


  Zum Thema *Sachlich*  und *nicht Sachlich*:
  Auch wenn jemand mehr als 500 Seiten  liest gibt es ihm nicht die Rechtfertigung dies als Ausrede für die Zukunft zu nutzen und Quer in einen Text zu schreiben nur weil ihm danach ist.
  Griechenland stand noch vor Jahren auch nicht im Defizit wie heute, also immer am laufendem bleiben.

Dank solcher Menschen wie mir,  gehen viele aus dem Forum.
  Warum bist dann noch hier?  Woher weißt du das so genau, dass wegen solcher wie mir viele gegangen sind, hast du eine Statistik eventuell Belege?


  Ich bin nicht Unfreundlich, ich stelle nur mal etwas klar. 



Unfreundlich ist wenn man etwas schreibt und sich vorher nicht Erkundigt, wenn das nicht stimmt schreibe mir bitte dies warum, aber Konstruktiv dann entschuldige ich mich auch wenn ich im Unrecht bin.


  Ich kann auch Kritik einstecken wenn sie den gerechtfertigt ist.


  Das Problem ist, du schreibst ohne zu überlegen und denkst das der andere gegenüber das schlucken wird so wie du das schreibst.


  Stelle mich an den Pranger wenn ich mich Irre,  wozu dient ein Forum?


  Dem Austausch an Informationen, Veröffentlichung von Bildern, Fangorten etc. im Zusammenhang mit den Texten die ein User schreibt und nicht umgekehrt.


  Ich denke aber nicht wie das die meisten hier nutzen, um darauf zu lauern und seinen Frust jemand reinzudrücken.


  Du hast Subjektiv gedacht das ich Aale unerlaubter weise einem Wasser entnehme und sie nicht freilasse und mich Öffentlich dafür gerügt, ohne dass du dich vorher bei mir Informiert hast, denn ich habe nie geschrieben das ich darauf gezielt angeln gehe oder welche mitnehme, weil ich weiß das es solche Intelligenzbestien gibt die Quer in den Raum schreien ohne sich selbst an die Nase zu packen.


Wenn immer die Zahlen im Lotto gezogen werden die ich mir denke dann wäre ich schon Millionär.





  Wenn man eine Theorie oder Behauptung aufstellt dann sollte man diese auch in irgendeiner Form belegen können!


  Im Gegensatz zu den meisten hier, schreibe ich was beißt, wo (zumindest früher), wann, Bilder etc.


  Ich bin hier im Forum nochmal  4 Jahre länger als du und habe hier schon nochmal ein Jahr länger mitgelesen bevor ich mich angemeldet habe, also bitte erzähle mir nicht das wegen solcher wie mir, denn ich bin der letzte der jemandem nicht weiterhilft im Gegensatz zu den meisten hier, die sogar ihre Bilder und alles andere manipulieren um andere ins Nirwana in ihren Gedanken ui schicken.


  Also immer Sachlich bleiben und auf ein freundliches miteinander im Forum
  Gruß
  Krystian


----------



## ralle (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So Leute immer ruhig Blut !!

Bleibt sachlich und lasst die persönlichen Anfeindungen, sonst ist das hier gleich mal ne Weile dicht. 
Also beim Thema bleiben und nicht persoenlich werden!


----------



## Bassattack (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Gryzli schrieb:


> Sag mal Gürkchen wer hat dich nach deiner Meinung gefragt?
> Dein muahaha kannst du mir mal life am Wasser sagen.
> 
> Ansonsten, wenn Kinder nichts zu sagen haben,  einfach mal den Mund halten oder wurde es dir zuhause nicht beigebracht.




Erstens 
Gryzli bin ich nicht dein Gürkchen,|bla:
zweitens besteht hir im forum meinungsfreiheit ,solange man höfflich und seriös antwortet.#6

Wenn die Kinder nichts zu sagen haben |rolleyes,dann würde ich aufgrund deiner beleidigungen und kindischen antworten  mal solche Kommentare unterlassen "oder wurde es dir zuhause nicht beigebracht"anscheined nicht!!|bigeyes|supergri

Manche Leute können halt nicht#c in einer anständigen art Kommunizieren


----------



## Roy Digerhund (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



ralle schrieb:


> So Leute immer ruhig Blut !!
> 
> Bleibt sachlich und lasst die persönlichen Anfeindungen, sonst ist das hier gleich mal ne Weile dicht.
> Also beim Thema bleiben und nicht persoenlich werden!



Bevor hier dicht gemacht wird: Warum müssen alle darunter leiden, wenn sich hier ein paar(3Leute) nicht beruhigen können?
Sowas kenn ich aus keinem anderem Bereich im Anglerboard. Sonst gibt´s ne Verwarnung und gut ist.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Grxzlx (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ihr könnt euch hier ruhig weiter unterhalten, ich werde nichts mehr hier in der nächsten Zeit Posten.
Das Bild von den Fischen wurde auch schon gelöscht.

Anscheinend ist das hier im Forum (ich meine auch andere Threads) alltag geworden das andere immer nur was zu kritiesieren haben and anderen.

Was haben freunde gestern am Rhein zu mir gesagt, wozu ärgerst du dich noch da, nichts Posten fertig.
Stimmt! Guter Rat ist teuer.

In dem Sinne Petri heil


----------



## entspannt (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich habe am Wochenende endlich meinen ersten Zander der Saison verhaftet. Er Biss auf köderfisch und durfte weiterschwimmen da er recht klein war.


----------



## Elmelone (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin, frag ich auch nochmal hier

Wo stehen die Zander zur Zeit, eher im Fluss oder in den Baggerseen?

TL


----------



## FabWeb (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Leute ! Ich wollte am Donnerstag endlich an die Mass und mein Glück versuchen.. Welche Vorraussetzungen brauch man um dort Angeln zu dürfen ?!

-Maas Seen Erlaubnis
-VISpas der Sportvisserij Limburg
-Mitgliedschaft eines der Sportvisserij Limburg zugehörigen Angelvereins

brauch man alle 3 sachen ?! und wenn ja was kostet mich das ?! 

Würde mich auch freuen wenn ihr eine gute Adresse für einen Angelshop verraten können  

Lg Fabian

Petri Heil


----------



## wilhelm (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo *FabWeb*,ich kenne mich in Bochum leider nicht aus. Da du aber wahrscheinlich eh über Mönchengladbach zur Maas bei Roermond willst schau mal Hier.#6


Gruß und Petri Heil
Wilhelm #h


----------



## FabWeb (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Wilhelm #6 !! Ich hatte eigentlich vorgehabt in Roermond mir die Berechtigungen zu kaufen  Gibt es tageskarten oder muss man sich die für das ganze jahr kaufen ?! 

Wollte den Tag und die Nacht an der Maas verbringen |supergri


----------



## wilhelm (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

In Roermond im Fremdenverkehrsbüro gibt es meines wissens Tageskarten, aber frag mich nicht nach Öffnungszeiten.
Ich persönlich Angel schon mehrere Jahre nicht mehr in Holland,ist mir einfach schon zu überlaufen.
Aber ich will dich nicht abhalten,die Gewässer sind schön und Fisch gibt es auch,bitte halte dich sehr genau an die Regeln, die Kontrollen sind häufig und streng, die Strafen erheblich.
An sonsten schau mal hier nach.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## FabWeb (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Da ich eh sehr früh nach Roermond fahren werde, hoffe ich doch das er auf hat, ansonsten frag ich nach einem Angelgeschäft :g

Ich will auf jeden fall nach den Regeln Angel und nichts falsch machen !! Ich hab früher regelmäßig in der Nähe von Hilversum geangelt - Loosdrecht-de-plassen ... Sehr geiler Angelspot (geheimtipp).. Doch ich hab leider schon fast jeden fisch dort doppelt gefangen |supergri ... 

Leider ist mir die Mass und die Seen drum rum noch unbekannt... Hab mir aber schon einen Spot ausgeguckt |sagnix |supergri|supergri ( ich werde berichten ) 

Mir ist das ganze mit den Angelscheinen noch recht undurchsichtig...


----------



## wilhelm (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Na dann viel Erfolg und Petri Heil.

Gruß Wilhelm

PS: die Mädels und Jungs vom Fremdenverkehrsbüro waren zumindest immer freundlich und geben gerne Auskunft.


----------



## FabWeb (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich danke recht Herzlich  

Ich werde mich dann mal höfflich an die Damen richten ! Danke .

PS: ich bekomme leider meine Angelstelle an der maas auf Google Maps, nicht kopiert |peinlich

Lg fabian


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Elmelone schrieb:


> Moin, frag ich auch nochmal hier
> 
> Wo stehen die Zander zur Zeit, eher im Fluss oder in den Baggerseen?
> 
> TL



Fluss...


----------



## Elmelone (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Alles klar, wie im anderen Threat schon geschrieben, dachte ich mir das bereits! Aber trotzdem vielen Dank!
TL


----------



## Rur-Angler (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Zusammen. 
Mein Schwager und ich waren nun an vier Stellen um schön Weißfisch mit der Feeder zu fangen. Aber überall Krautbänke. Gibt es noch schöne Stellen ohne Krautbewuchs rund um Roermond????

Noch ne Frage. Wenn ich es in den Reglements der Visakte richtig gelesen habe darf er mich doch als Gastangler mitnehmen und wir dürfen doch beide mit je einer Rute fischen. Oder?? Bekomme langsam kalte Füße, da ich keinen Vispas besitze. 
Danke für Eure Antworten.

(Wir sind nicht scharf auf Eure Hotspots)


----------



## krauthi7 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ohne vispass biste ein schwarzangler in holland, gastkarten gibt es nicht so viel ich weiss !!!


----------



## Rur-Angler (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke für die Antwort wegen des Vispasses. 

Und was ist mit Krautfreien Zonen?? Wirklich nur in der Maas oder Kanal??? Das kann doch nicht sein! Wie stehts mit dem Norderplaas oder Ooler-Loch?


----------



## Benno86 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Also Krautmäßig ist momentan glaub ich überall recht viel selbst in Kanälen kommste nicht daran vorbei zumindest die etwas flacherern Randbereiche sind überall verkrautet, wie wolltest du denn Angeln?
Also mich stört das nicht unbedingt, kommt aber drauf an was du vorhast


----------



## dc1981 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



krauthi7 schrieb:


> ohne vispass biste ein schwarzangler in holland, gastkarten gibt es nicht so viel ich weiss !!!


 

Gastkarten gibt es als solche nicht.
nur wochenscheine für rund 6€. erhältlich bei jedem vvv. 
in limburg mußt du nur wissen wo du angeln magst, am see oder fluß. 

grüße


----------



## Rur-Angler (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Da ich doch vor habe häufiger dort zu angeln werde ich mir doch den großen Vispas für 45,--€ kaufen. 
Nun mit dem Kraut -  ich wollte schön mit Picker oder Feeder angeln. vielleicht nen Köfi und dann nach dem töten aul Köder für Zander.


----------



## rotationer76 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo werde am Wochenende mal nach Swalmen fahren,mal schauen wie es da ist.


----------



## Benno86 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hm, mit Köfi hab ich noch nicht viel geangelt aber beim Feedern auch häufiger Krauf erwischt aber bis jetzt hatte ich nicht das Gefühl dass die Fische das stört sonst vielleciht das Vorfach was kürzer aber gut das war ja nicht deine Frage :vik:


----------



## Mariuschek (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nabend zusammen,komme gerade von einem 16 stündigen angeltag an der maas in osen.mein fazit:von morgens von 5 uhr an nichts,nicht auf feeder und nichts auf köfi.habe mit der stippe versucht,weil es ja so langweilig war,köderfische zu fangen.nichts,es ging gar nichts.um 16 uhr gesellte ich mich einem kollegen der ca 500m stromaufwärts saß bei.versuchte dann dort mein glück köderfische zu fangen und siehe da:keine viertelstunde später fast 10 schöne rotaugen.die zanderruten schnell fertig gemacht und ab auf auf die lieben zander.keine halbe stunde später läuft die rolle ab wie schmitzkatze,der kollege sagte noch das es was grosses sei.nimm die rute in die hand und lass ihm schön schnur.nach mehrmaligen ziehen war schluss,schlag an und ich denk ich wert nicht mehr.der zieht als ob ein wels sich verlaufen hätte,das massacker ging bestimmt eine dreiviertelstunde,hatte 22er geflochtene haupt-und 16er geflochtene vorfachschnur,trotzdem lies ich mir zeit und nicht das der hacken abreist.und dann hatte ich ihn am rand,mein kollege schreckte wie ich auf;ein Raubaal!!ihn erstmal an land gezogen und verucht ihn zu fassen,weil in denn kescher passte er nicht rein.als wir ihn endlich festhalten konnten hatten wir maß genommen,116cm!!!,21pfund und der kopf war so gross wie meine faust,ich hatte echt respekt vor diesem aal.sowas hatte ich noch in meiner angelkariere noch nicht gesehen,wir liesen ihn auch,nach einem foto wieder ins wasser.die maas ist immer für eine überraschung gut.nur sollten mal mehr zander sich sehen lassen,habe dieses jahr noch keinen.allen anderen noch schönen abend und petri


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Mariuschek schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,komme gerade von einem 16 stündigen angeltag an der maas in osen.mein fazit:von morgens von 5 uhr an nichts,nicht auf feeder und nichts auf köfi.habe mit der stippe versucht,weil es ja so langweilig war,köderfische zu fangen.nichts,es ging gar nichts.um 16 uhr gesellte ich mich einem kollegen der ca 500m stromaufwärts saß bei.versuchte dann dort mein glück köderfische zu fangen und siehe da:keine viertelstunde später fast 10 schöne rotaugen.die zanderruten schnell fertig gemacht und ab auf auf die lieben zander.keine halbe stunde später läuft die rolle ab wie schmitzkatze,der kollege sagte noch das es was grosses sei.nimm die rute in die hand und lass ihm schön schnur.nach mehrmaligen ziehen war schluss,schlag an und ich denk ich wert nicht mehr.der zieht als ob ein wels sich verlaufen hätte,das massacker ging bestimmt eine dreiviertelstunde,hatte 22er geflochtene haupt-und 16er geflochtene vorfachschnur,trotzdem lies ich mir zeit und nicht das der hacken abreist.und dann hatte ich ihn am rand,mein kollege schreckte wie ich auf;ein Raubaal!!ihn erstmal an land gezogen und verucht ihn zu fassen,weil in denn kescher passte er nicht rein.als wir ihn endlich festhalten konnten hatten wir maß genommen,116cm!!!,21pfund und der kopf war so gross wie meine faust,ich hatte echt respekt vor diesem aal.sowas hatte ich noch in meiner angelkariere noch nicht gesehen,wir liesen ihn auch,nach einem foto wieder ins wasser.die maas ist immer für eine überraschung gut.nur sollten mal mehr zander sich sehen lassen,habe dieses jahr noch keinen.allen anderen noch schönen abend und petri


 

Aal 21 Pfund=10,5 kg |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## dc1981 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Mariuschek schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,komme gerade von einem 16 stündigen angeltag an der maas in osen.mein fazit:von morgens von 5 uhr an nichts,nicht auf feeder und nichts auf köfi.habe mit der stippe versucht,weil es ja so langweilig war,köderfische zu fangen.nichts,es ging gar nichts.um 16 uhr gesellte ich mich einem kollegen der ca 500m stromaufwärts saß bei.versuchte dann dort mein glück köderfische zu fangen und siehe da:keine viertelstunde später fast 10 schöne rotaugen.die zanderruten schnell fertig gemacht und ab auf auf die lieben zander.keine halbe stunde später läuft die rolle ab wie schmitzkatze,der kollege sagte noch das es was grosses sei.nimm die rute in die hand und lass ihm schön schnur.nach mehrmaligen ziehen war schluss,schlag an und ich denk ich wert nicht mehr.der zieht als ob ein wels sich verlaufen hätte,das massacker ging bestimmt eine dreiviertelstunde,hatte 22er geflochtene haupt-und 16er geflochtene vorfachschnur,trotzdem lies ich mir zeit und nicht das der hacken abreist.und dann hatte ich ihn am rand,mein kollege schreckte wie ich auf;ein Raubaal!!ihn erstmal an land gezogen und verucht ihn zu fassen,weil in denn kescher passte er nicht rein.als wir ihn endlich festhalten konnten hatten wir maß genommen,116cm!!!,21pfund und der kopf war so gross wie meine faust,ich hatte echt respekt vor diesem aal.sowas hatte ich noch in meiner angelkariere noch nicht gesehen,wir liesen ihn auch,nach einem foto wieder ins wasser.die maas ist immer für eine überraschung gut.nur sollten mal mehr zander sich sehen lassen,habe dieses jahr noch keinen.allen anderen noch schönen abend und petri


 

wo ist den das bild??? so ganz glauben kann es aber glaube ich keiner. also raus mit dem bild.


----------



## Mariuschek (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo ihr supperangler,versuche seit 2 stunden das video hochzuladen,um euch das zu beweisen.habe leider kein foto sondern ein video mit dem handy gemacht.und laut rekord,fällen mir noch 80 cm:vik:und noch 15 pfund.wartet bis das video drinn ist.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Mariuschek schrieb:


> hallo ihr supperangler,versuche seit 2 stunden das video hochzuladen,um euch das zu beweisen.habe leider kein foto sondern ein video mit dem handy gemacht.und laut rekord,fällen mir noch 80 cm:vik:und noch 15 pfund.wartet bis das video drinn ist.


 Der Weltrekord liegt bei 6 kilo und 40g.
Damit stehst du über allen.
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/1-aal.html
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Mariuschek (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

geschaft,bitte schön


----------



## MissZander (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Also leute ich glaube ihm das mit dem Aal man sollte nicht immer gleich an allem zweifeln, hier am Board wird jeder ohne ein bild gleich als Täter hingestellt |supergri aber leute ihr solltet immer daran denken, Das die leute hier Freiwillig was posten !!! Ist doch schön wenn man so was hört, 10,5 kg aal ist aber echt der wahnsinn, die länge ist schon klasse und sehr seltent aber das gewicht schon über mässig dick :m

Aber klar ein Bild oder Video wäre eine tolle sache :vik:


----------



## zorra (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Der Weltrekord liegt bei 6 kilo und 40g.
> Damit stehst du über allen.
> http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/1-aal.html
> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


...der Weltrekord liegt weitaus Höher....das ist hier die Europäische Liste.
gr.zorra


----------



## Mariuschek (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

leute glaubt mir,wir hatten ihn kaum bendigen können,und eine hängewagge kann ich wohl noch lesen.es war ein tag denn ich nicht so schnell vergesse.ich wünsch euch allen auch mal so ein tag.gruss und petri



mal an die schlauen hier,was würdet ihr in dieser situation machen,die politie oder die wasserbehörde rufen?leider waren wir nur zwei mann am platz(gott sei dank nicht alleine).sonst hätte ich noch zeugen.und ihn aufbewaren bis die behörden kommen ist quälerei.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Der Aal ist doch echt gut fotografiert :m und bringt uns "Zweifler" (ob wir schlau sind, obliegt der Wertung anderer Leserinnen und Leser :q) doch weiter...

Mal angenommen, die "Rasengittersteine", auf denen der Fisch liegt (deren Standardmaß -glaube ich- bei 60 cm Länge x 40 cm Breite beträgt) lassen uns den abgebildeten Fisch sehr gut längenmässig einordnen - auf 116 cm komme ich da irgendwie nicht (ganz).

Da ich aber auch die neben dem Fisch liegende Kippe alternativ gerne zur (ungefähren) Längenmessung heranziehen möchte, stelle ich fest, dass diese Kippe in etwa die üblichen 4-5 cm aufweist. 
Um auf 116 cm (Tier-)Gesamtlänge zu kommen, müsste man von Kopf bis Schwanz des Tieres also mindestens etwa 29 (bei 4 cm) oder 23 (bei 5 cm Länge) Kippen aneinander reihen können - ich bezweifle, dass dies gelingen würde, da man zur Längenbestimmung des abgelichteten Tieres gar nicht sooooooooooo viele Zigaretten rauchen müsste #6.

Zum Gewicht - er sieht ja (relativ) gut genährt aus, der Schleicher - kann es nicht sein (um mal einen konstruktiven Weg über die "goldene Brücke" zu bauen), dass der Aal etwa 1.050 Gramm (was auch schon mehr als respektabel wäre) auf die Waage gebracht hat ?

Liebe Grüße von einem kritischen (aber hoffentlich insofern auch hilfreichen) Mitangler, der herzlich Petri Heil zum schönen Fisch wünscht - die dargestellten Maße des Tieres (gerade nach Kenntnisnahme des "Beweisfotos") aber ebenfalls für unzutreffend hält |wavey:.

Eddy


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@ Eddy
|good:
Sei es drum,der Aal ist schön deshalb muß man nicht übertreiben.


----------



## --Polska-- (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petri zu dem Aal, auch wenn sich 10 kg (fast) utopisch anhören.

Was man auch an der Maas fangen kann (wenn man etwas Glück hat) ist Folgendes:

http://img689.*ih.us/img689/2033/22062012608.jpg

Mein Bruder mit einer 70er Meerforelle, die total scharf auf seinen kleinen Spinner gewesen ist. 15-Minütiger Drill auf Biegen und Brechen und nach dem kurzen Fototermin haben wir sie wieder schonend in ihr Element entlassen. Das war echt mal eine sehr schöne Überraschung und wird sich denke ich letztendlich so schnell nicht wiederholen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

OK Leute. Als Mod hat man es manchmal heftig schwer.

Jeder weiß, oder sollte wissen, dass sog. Fangbildflaming, also das Anzweifeln von Gewichten oder Längen, sowie das kritisieren weil ein Fisch tot abgelichtet wurde, bei uns strikt untersagt sind. 

Nun gibt es aber Sachen, die so abenteuerlich sind, dass selbst ein Mod schwer schlucken muss.

Watt nu ??

Da ich entscheiden muss, entscheide ich folgendes:

Die Aaldiskussion ist hiermit beendet. Mariuschek hat seinen Fang gepostet, die Zweifel und Kritik sind geäußert worden und bleiben ohne Ahndung. Jeder denkt sich seinen Teil.

Dabei belasst es bitte. 

Salomonischer kann ich nicht. |rolleyes


----------



## zorra (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

....ich hoffe ihr wisst das die Entnahme von Aal in NL verboten ist...wär erwischt wird hohe Strafe und Entzug vom Vispas auf Lebenszeit....Wusste ich nicht gibet in NL nicht....also Vorsicht.
gr.zorra


----------



## rotationer76 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo hat einer Erfahrung mit dem Kießloch an der Linde???


----------



## schmutzpuckel (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nur mal so als Info an 
Heineken und Acharaigas 

Der Thread lautet:

Angeln an der Maas und an den Maasplaasen !

Und wenn Ihr das doch so schrecklich findet, frage ich mich
warum ausgerechnet Ihr hier versucht die Welt zu verbessern.

Lasst es einfach sein.

Ich möchte mich, wahrscheinlich wie meisten anderern, mit gleichgesinnten austauschen und mich über schöne Bilder und Berichte erfreuen.
Carpe diem !


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So isses, daher hab ich den ganzen OT-Kram gelöscht, bevors hier wieder Stress gibt..


----------



## Acharaigas (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So isses, daher hab ich den ganzen OT-Kram gelöscht, bevors hier wieder Stress gibt..



wenn man das entnehmen von aalen aus der maas kritisiert ist es nicht offtopic, sondern betrifft sehr wohl das angeln an der maas.

oder lag es einfach nur daran, dass eine andere meinung als die gewünschte vertreten wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nein, das liegt schlicht daran, dass man weiss wohin solche Diskussionen führen:
Zu Verwarnungen und Sperrungen,weil sich wieder einige nicht beherrschen können.
Zum Thema c+r gibts nen eigenen Thread..

Und Modentscheidungen diskutieren wir hier auch nicht.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Toller Bericht und schöne Fische!


----------



## Camouflage (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

schönes posting,..
fische schon etliche jahre mit alex und falls er den schritt ins gewerbliche fischen gehen will, find ich das nicht schlecht,..
die qualifikation dazu hat er sicherlich, auch wenn wir nicht immer einer meinung sind,...
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## schmutzpuckel (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wow, super Fische !#6


----------



## Benno86 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wollte Mittwoch nochmal los, hab aber ne Frage wozu ich in den Papieren nix gefunden hab.
Darf man so tiefgefrorene Sardinen oder Sardellen als KöFis benutzen oder gibts ne Regelung die das verbietet?
Grüße benno


----------



## MissZander (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Jungs habe eine kurze frage, gibt es so was wie eine Wochenendkarte für die Maas in Roermond ? Habe was von einem Kleinen Visspass gelesen, aber Was kostet das teil und wo bekommt man es ? 

Wenn da jemand erfahrungen mit hat bitte lasst es mich wissen, es ist nicht für mich selber denn ich habe da 2,3 leute die gerne mal mit Angeln möchten aber das wird dann eher eine Einmalige sache werden :q

Lg Angie


----------



## dc1981 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



MissZander schrieb:


> Hey Jungs habe eine kurze frage, gibt es so was wie eine Wochenendkarte für die Maas in Roermond ? Habe was von einem Kleinen Visspass gelesen, aber Was kostet das teil und wo bekommt man es ?
> 
> Wenn da jemand erfahrungen mit hat bitte lasst es mich wissen, es ist nicht für mich selber denn ich habe da 2,3 leute die gerne mal mit Angeln möchten aber das wird dann eher eine Einmalige sache werden :q
> 
> Lg Angie


 

Hi Angie,

fahre am besten zum VVV in Roermond.
Da bekommst du Wochenscheine ohne Köderbegrenzung etc. Du mußt nur wissen wo du Angeln magst. Am See oder Fluß. Da ist leider die einzigste begrenzung. Achja kostet so ca 6€.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Grüße Daniel


----------



## MissZander (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Danke das ist doch schon mal eine aussage !!:m


----------



## MissZander (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Leute seid ihr alle am Wasser oder seid ihr wie ich zu Feige um raus zu gehen |supergri ????? 


Lese hier gar nix mehr über Fänge, Bilder, infos... ;+


Dann Frag ich mal wieder was und zwar, wo darf man eigentlich noch in Roermond nacht angeln ???

Ich weiß wo man über all nicht Nachtangeln darf, aber lese nirgend wo mal das man da Nachtangeln darf !!


Über eine Info wäre ich Dankbar Lg Angie |wavey:


----------



## dc1981 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



dc1981 schrieb:


> Hi Angie,
> 
> fahre am besten zum VVV in Roermond.
> Da bekommst du Wochenscheine ohne Köderbegrenzung etc. Du mußt nur wissen wo du Angeln magst. Am See oder Fluß. Da ist leider die einzigste begrenzung. Achja kostet so ca 6€.
> ...


 

@Angie

und wie war es seid ihr weggewesen???


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So, ich habe den ganzen Kram um den User Grizzly incl. dessen Fangbericht jetzt gelöscht.

Und ist es zwar völlig Schnuppe, wer sich wie und wo an Gesetze hält oder nicht, wir sind weder Richter noch Ankläger, aber wenn der Boardfrieden nachhaltig gestört wird, ist Feierabend.

Damit ist jegliche Diskussion um dieses Thema beendet.


----------



## Mety121 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo
Ich bräuchte mal Hilfe wo ich mein Boot um sonst bzw. günstig slippen kann. Da ich nur uralte Beiträge in diversen Foren gefunden habe Frage ich halt nochmal hier. Es handelt sich um ein 4,2m langes und 1,6m breites GfK Boot.


----------



## wilhelm (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Beim Harry van Ass in Roermond de Weert ( Camping van Ass)


Camping Van Ass

De Weerd 3
6041 Roermond
Niederlande / Limburg
*Telefon:*0475 581283

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nur dieses WE geht da an der Slippe garnichts,es ist Solar.


----------



## Mety121 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Was ist solar?


----------



## MissZander (1. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey Zanderjäger !!

Hast du ne ahnung wie man am Wochenende in richtung Zuidplas,Osen,Oolderplas kommt ?


Ich weiß das dort wegen Solar immer die Hölle los ist, glaub aber man kommt dann nicht wie gewohnt um denn Noorderplas rum gefahren oder ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



MissZander schrieb:


> Hey Zanderjäger !!
> 
> Hast du ne ahnung wie man am Wochenende in richtung Zuidplas,Osen,Oolderplas kommt ?
> 
> ...


 Hinter der Brücke die 2. Ausfahrt,dann rechts Richtung Kanal,am Kanal entlang richtung Osen (Schleuse) also hintenrum.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Mety121 schrieb:


> Was ist solar?


 Technofestival.


----------



## MissZander (7. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey an alle !!!


Erst mal danke an Zanderjäger die weg Beschreibung hat super geklappt !

Wir waren von Freitag-Sonntag an der Maas nähe Osen gewesen, es lief eher durchwachsen, wir sind angekommen haben erst mal alles aufgebaut und schon Stand die Polizei hinter uns =D nun gut hatten ja nichts was verboten war, aber es war mal Interessant mit denn Herren zu quatschen,
z.b was Zelte angeht die dürfen nicht zum zu schließen sein, also keinen Reisverschluss und Boden haben. Dann zum Thema Grillen am Wasser was ja immer als Total verboten angesehen wird ist doch schon erlaubt, man sagte uns das es kein Problem ist, der Grill müsse aber mindestens 30 cm über dem Boden stehen !   

Zum Angeln selber Muß ich sagen das ich erstaunt bin was man so alles in der Maas fängt, habe beim Stippen in 2 Stunden 10 Fische gefangen, Barsche, Döbel, Rotaugen und dann sogar paar Grundeln…. Das war mir total neu solche Dinger gehören doch nicht in die Maas ??????? Es ist total Schwierig an Rotaugen zu kommen, man fängt nur kleine
Barsche oder diese Grundeln.. Nja aber die 3,4 Rotaugen brachten uns dann dennoch erfolg wir fingen einen Wels von knapp 50 cm, und einen Zander von etwa 45 cm. Das Sollte es aber auch gewesen sein, Nachts mit Tauwürmern hat weder Freitag noch Samstags was gebracht !!!!

Tagsüber tat sich durch denn Riesigen Boots andrang eher wenig aber dafür hat sich die Sonne von ihrer guten Seite gezeigt =D Am Samstag Abend war das Wasser zwar sehr ruhig aber ich denke durch die laute Musik vom Solar Weekend tat sich wirklich fast gar nix, neben uns haben bestimmt 10-12 weitere Angler ihr glück versucht und blieben auch allesamt Schneider !! Aber es war Trotzdem mal wieder schön am Wasser gewesen zu sein.


Lg Angie


----------



## bullet05 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Informativ dein bericht würde gern wissen wo genau du warst an der Maas ?
Nach der brücke geht es ja rechts und dann am Frittenbus links und der Campingplatz rechts vorbei nach der linkskurve habe ich mal geangelt,
da ich dort paar angler gesehen habe.
Wo warst du denn genau?#h


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich muss sagen SOLAR war der Hammer.... Geile Musik super Stimmung super Leute..... Das erste Wochenende das ich in NL war und keine ANGELrute angepackt habe.


----------



## Mety121 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wie liefs denn bei euch am Wochenende?


----------



## lange1 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



MissZander schrieb:


> Hey an alle !!!
> 
> 
> Erst mal danke an Zanderjäger die weg Beschreibung hat super geklappt !
> ...


 

guter bericht, aber mal ne frage: habt ihr nachts geangelt? irgendwie komme ich mit dem nachtangelverbot-oder wie auch immer,nicht ganz klar. in meinen unterlagen steht immer nachtangeln verboten. oder gibt es stellen wo es erlaubt ist?

petri jens


----------



## Bigdxy (26. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi bin neu hier unterwegs und wollte mal meinen Senf dazu geben. 

War gestern in der Abenddämmerung am Zuidplas unterwegs mit der Spinnrute und hab in 3 Std. 2 Barsche und 1 Hecht gefangen.

War jetzt schon öfter dort und Erfolg hatte ich nur mit der Spinnrute. Barsche und Hechte wie Sand am Meer , aber keine Spur von Zandern.

Wo treiben sich die zander denn rum? Eher im Kanal oder an den Seen?


----------



## Markus Capelle (26. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

endlich ist der Bann gebrochen:

26.08.2012  3:00  Maas bei Maasbracht  Länge 75cm








12cm Köderfisch, 2 er Zanderhaken, 5gr Pose, 018 Schnur geflochten, Freilaufrolle, 3m Telescoprute

Meine Vorliebe fürs Ansitzangeln gegenüber dem Spinnfischen hat sich für mich bestätigt.

Grüsse  Markus CapelleFB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## dc1981 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



lange1 schrieb:


> guter bericht, aber mal ne frage: habt ihr nachts geangelt? irgendwie komme ich mit dem nachtangelverbot-oder wie auch immer,nicht ganz klar. in meinen unterlagen steht immer nachtangeln verboten. oder gibt es stellen wo es erlaubt ist?
> 
> petri jens


 

schau mal hier. http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm#Nachtangeln dort steht alles drinne.

grüße


----------



## lange1 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



dc1981 schrieb:


> schau mal hier. http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm#Nachtangeln dort steht alles drinne.
> 
> grüße


 

danke für die infos-wirklich sehr hilfreich.

wenn ich das jetzt alles richtig verstanden habe gehört die maas zu den gebieten welche ganzjährig vom nachtangelverbot ausgenommen sind.


----------



## Metallkopp (10. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Tach zusammen,
Ich fahre kommenden Samstag das allererste Mal an die Maas um meinen ersten Fisch mit Spinnangel zu fangen...
So rund um Roermond werde ich es mal versuchen.
Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Hat ein erfahrener Spinnangler Zeit und Böcke da mit mir zusammen zu angeln?
Bin da doch recht unerfahren und zu zweit ist es auch weniger lanweilig.
So dann hoffe ich mal auf positive Antworten.

Grüße vom Ich


----------



## dc1981 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



lange1 schrieb:


> danke für die infos-wirklich sehr hilfreich.
> 
> wenn ich das jetzt alles richtig verstanden habe gehört die maas zu den gebieten welche ganzjährig vom nachtangelverbot ausgenommen sind.


 

Richtig gelesen :m

Besser ist es sich vorher immer gut zu informieren, sonst wird es echt teuer. Die Maas ist der einzigste Fluss wo du das ganze Jahr über Nachtangeln darfst. Soweit mir bekannt;+
Es gibt aber auch Kanäle das Nachtangeln das ganze Jahr über erlaubt ist. Da müßtest du dich aber mal selber schlau machen. Das ist eine Info von einem Kontroleur.

Grüße


----------



## allrounder13 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,
Ich werde in 4 wochen für eine woche an den campingplatz an der maas in roermond fahren. Da unser Platz direkt am wasser ist, wollte ich gerne auch mal nachts auf karpfen angeln. hat jemand erfahrung mit karpfen in der maas, bzw. existiert überhaupt ein nennenswerter bestand?
mfg lukas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Kann mir Jemand sagen wie der Wasserstand an der Maas bei Venlo ist? Mich würde interessieren wieviel Meter über Normal ist der Pegel zurzeit??? Oder eine Seite wo ich nach schauen kann...


----------



## DingoDong (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Geil älter!


----------



## CKBW (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi, 
also ich war gestern mal an der Maas bei Wessem, und ich werde erstmal nicht hochfahren, die Maas hat ziemlich viel Wasser und eine starke Strömung 17g Köpfe waren noch viel zu leicht, und es ist eine sehr trübe Suppe mit jeder menge Müll der da mit geschwemmt wird. 

Mfg
CKBW


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo CKBW
wir wohnen ja nicht weit von einander entfernt -- ob wir uns auch eventuell kennen ?? 
mfg Uwe


----------



## Markus Capelle (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Grrrrrrr.......

ich sollte das Angeln an den Nagel hängen......    heute die sechste Nullrunde in Follge an der Maas abgsessen......   sollte auf Dynamitfischen umsatteln. Ist aber eigenartig, dass auch die Angler in der Umgebung um meinen Angelplatz ohne Biss nach Hause gehen. Hat da jemand die Fische vergiftet?  Oder sind die ausgewandert? auf der Flucht.


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey markus - wie haste denn geangelt !! von Ufer aus gesessen wenn ich richtig gelesen habe


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

denke mal das vom Ufer aus nicht einfach ist wenn du nicht auf Tiefe kommst,, wo sie sich überwiegend aufhalten so ca 12 bis 16 m bei den noch milden Temperaturen, wenn ich mit dem Boot fahr - angel ich auf der Maas gar nicht - schon oft verlorene std damit gehabt in der Winterzeit wenn die Räuber zugang zum Baggerloch haben, meine Erfahrung.
Uwe


----------



## Markus Capelle (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Heute mit Gummifisch vom Ufer.......   sonst mit Köfi  auf Grund oder Pose, bin halt Ansitzer. Das Schlauchboot setze ich im Winter ungern ein.


----------



## Markus Capelle (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Heute war ein spontaner Ausflug mit der Spinnrute ans Wehr hinter Osen. Habe halt am Sonntag keine Köfis bekommen.  
Der nächste Tripp geht nach Asselt an den Lindenweg,  naja, könnte das alte Metzler einpacken und ein bisschen loten.


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

na in Asselt wirste auch nicht mehr glück haben wie oben bei Osen schleuse


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

da ist es momentan mit Welz ech n Problem bei Asselt und zudem der Berufsfischer schon mal sein Netz da durchzieht


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ist mit Zander - Barsch -  Hecht nicht mehr gut zu kriegen sogar sehrrrr schelcht


----------



## Markus Capelle (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Haste nen guten Tip?
markus@capelle-web.de

Würde mich auch über nen gemeinsamen Trip freuen.


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

bin da schon seid 2006 dauerhaft am Angeln und kann dir nur sagen von Jahr zu Jahr immer schlechter am werden ( von Januar 2012 bis ende Oktober 84 mal mit Boot und ufer Angeln un 8 Zander 3 Barsche und 1 Hecht ) wobei Zander 61cm - 59 cm - und 45 cm waren die anderen 5 waren zischen 17cm und 35 cm, selbst die Bresen und Rotaugen sind nur kleine zu kriegen und das auch noch schwer 5std 3bis 7 Bresen ca 10 bis 20 cm nur groß und 2-5 Rotaugen auch meistens nur kleine ,also du kannst es gerne mal da oben versuchen den nicht jeder tag ist gleich - vielleicht hast du mal n guten Tag erwischt das welche am Hacken gehen ( aber habe nicht die Hoffnung ) trozdem wen du gehst toi toi toi


----------



## Markus Capelle (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Naja,oder bei NULL anfangen und alle Baggerlöcher mit dem Echolot anfahren, tolle Aussichten...


----------



## Markus Capelle (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Daher meine erste Frage des Tages:

wo sind die ollen Fische hin?


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ja leider-  deshalb bin ich nach Roermond ab November 2012 gegangen und hab in 2 Monaten mehr Zuckeln in der Rute gehabt als in Asselt


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

das ist immer n gute frage -- wo die fische sind !!!!!!


----------



## Markus Capelle (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Baggerloch Roermond??? Die Wassersportseen????


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Zuidplaase-Nordplassen-Oderloch


----------



## Markus Capelle (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Gummi oder Köfi?
Werde ich testen und Dir danach berichten.Erst einmal viiieeelen Dank für Deine Tips. So ein Fischein am Haken kann das Ego wieder auf Fordermann bringen.

Danke!!!!!


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

seid november in Roermond nur mit Boot vertikal Gummi 9mal gewesen und mehr zuckeln in Rute wie in Asselt und da war ich über 80mal in 10 monaten


----------



## Markus Capelle (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So, nachdem der Boden meines Metzler repariert ist, die Köderkiste angepasst, werde ich Samstag mal den[LIST  ]
[/LIST] Noderplas in Angriff nehmen.:m


----------



## Strykee (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Markus Capelle schrieb:


> So, nachdem der Boden meines Metzler repariert ist, die Köderkiste angepasst, werde ich Samstag mal den
> [LIST  ]
> [/LIST]
> Noderplas in Angriff nehmen.:m


  Na dan wünsch ich dir viel Glück! 

über infos wies gelaufen ist, würd ich mich echt freuen 
Das wird sogesehen fast mein Hausgewässer sein nach meinem Umzug im März


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hey Markus , vielleicht sehen wir uns am Samstag ??!! mein Kumpel sagt mir am Freitag bescheid ob wir Samstag fahren oder nicht da er der Fahrer für Samstag ist-ich hoffe mal das nix dazwischen kommt - hab schon ca 19 tage nicht mehr die Rute in der Hand gehabt und bekomme langsam Entzugserscheinung ( ich als alter vertikal Junkie )#q#:  ( es sei denn es ist windig oder regnerisch dann hab ich auch keine lust mir das dann anzutun )


----------



## Markus Capelle (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

#hHallo,#h

danke erst einmal an Markus und Uwe. Es war ein schöner Angeltag, auch wenn ich nichts landen konnte. Es war sehr kalt und recht windig und ich im Bezug auf Vertikalangeln noch blutiger Anfänger. Uwe wies mich darauf hin, dass bei Tiefen von 15 bis 20 Metern ein Jiggkopf von 15 gr zu leicht sei. Und schon etwas gelernt!:m
Habe auch gelernt, dass Vertikalangeln mit einem Schlauchi und E-Atrieb auch bei Windstärke 3 bei Verwendung eines Drift - bzw. Treibankers problemlos möglich ist. Ich war mit einer 85Ah-Battrie über 4h auf dem Wasser und hatte noch Reserven.

Das Gewässer ist sehr schön mit genügend flachen Uferstellen, um ein Schlauchi ins Wasser zu schieben. Der Gewässergrund mit vielen Vertiefungen bis über 20m sollte für Zander ideal sein. Leider hat mein Echolot seinen Geist aufgegeben. Es ist einem Freund mal hingefallen und hat einen Riss im Display, funktionierte zerst noch, wollte aber gestern nichts anzeigen.
Danke an dieser Stelle an Uwe, der mich mit seinem gelotst hat.

Ich hatte einige Zupfer, die ich aber nicht in einen Fang umsetzen konnte; Vertikalangeln ist hat Neuland für mich......  noch kein Gefühl für Grundkontakt......

Im Sommer dürfte Angeln dort fast nicht möglich sein (Vermutung) da es sich bei den Suidplasen um ein Extremwassersport gebiet handelt.

Alles in allem ein schöner Tag. Danke an alle Beteiligten.

Markus Capelle


----------



## DingoDong (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Markus Capelle schrieb:


> #hHallo,#h
> 
> danke erst einmal an Markus und Uwe. Es war ein schöner Angeltag, auch wenn ich nichts landen konnte. Es war sehr kalt und recht windig und ich im Bezug auf Vertikalangeln noch blutiger Anfänger. Uwe wies mich darauf hin, dass bei Tiefen von 15 bis 20 Metern ein Jiggkopf von 15 gr zu leicht sei. Und schon etwas gelernt!:m
> Habe auch gelernt, dass Vertikalangeln mit einem Schlauchi und E-Atrieb auch bei Windstärke 3 bei Verwendung eines Drift - bzw. Treibankers problemlos möglich ist. Ich war mit einer 85Ah-Battrie über 4h auf dem Wasser und hatte noch Reserven.
> ...



Zu tief ist das auch - bedeutet irgendwann kein Fisch mehr da.


----------



## Pikehunter1981 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

moin, wir waren letzte Woche Freitag auf dem Suidplaas unterwegs und konnten einige gute Fische landen. allerdings standen die nie Tiefer als 5bis 8m. wir sind auch mal über die tiefen löcher gefahren, aber da war kein fisch. Freitag geht es nochmal raus. ich hoffe nur das die slippe noch eisfrei ist. vg micha


----------



## Markus Capelle (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Da muss ich wohl erst mal mein Echo-Problem lösen...


----------



## Wobblerangeln (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,Hallo,vieleicht jemant weisst,ob im 2013 Nachtangeln an der Maas erlaubt ist ....? Weil habe ich gehort dass ab 2013 verboten ist.


----------



## Grundsucher (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Wobblerangeln

Das Nachtangeln ist weiterhin erlaubt, nur bekommst du die Erlaubnis nicht automatisch mit dem Vispas. Ab 2013 muss man einen gesonderten Nachtangelschein Online bestellen für 10€.

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/visserijwet_en_regels/binnenwater/?page=nachtvissen

Da müsste das stehen, finde es nicht auf deutsch.


----------



## Wobblerangeln (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich frage,weill habe ich ein Info vom meinen Ferein bekommen dass Nachtangeln an der Maas ab 2013 Verboten ist !

 Hierbij de 1e nieuwsbrief voor 2013.
De volgende nieuwtjes staan op de site:


Nachtvissen op de maas per 1-1-2013 verboden.
Mogelijkheid tot aan/afmelden als Lid via de site mogelijk.
Ook adreswijzigingen en vergunningwijzigigingen kun je nu zelf via de site regelen!
Voor meer info kun je op de site terecht: HSVeendracht.nl
 Met vriendelijke groet,

*HSV eendracht.*


----------



## Keepen (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen

Ich angle schon eine ganze zeit lang in den Niederlanden. Meist immer nur vom ufer aus. Habe mich in letzter Zeit mal schlau drum gemacht was Angelbooote angeht und was die gesetztlichen Richtlinien in den Niederlanden Betrifft. Ich bin echt am überlegen mir ein Boot zum Angeln zuzulegen. Ich möchte hier jetzt erlich gesagt keine tipps haben was für ein Boot in frage kommen würde oder des gleichen, sonder viel mehr würd ich es einfach gern mal vorher ausprobieren ob es mir überhaupt zu sagt vom Boot aus zu angeln. Deswegen wollt ich hier mal fragen ob es jemand gibt der im Grenzbereich der niederlande ( diretk nach der grenze der A 57) an der maas oder den maasplassen mit einem boot unterwegs ist  und eventuel bereit wäre mich mal mit auf seinem Kutter mitzu nehmen um mir das Bootsangeln mal zu zeigen.
Gern auch per pn.

Gruss Keepen


----------



## Carpuscha (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Wobblerangeln schrieb:


> Hallo,Hallo,vieleicht jemant weisst,ob im 2013 Nachtangeln an der Maas erlaubt ist ....? Weil habe ich gehort dass ab 2013 verboten ist.




[edit by Thomas9904:
Kein einstellen fremder Texte/Bilder/Grafiken wegen Copyright]


----------



## Markus Capelle (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Lumpi,

ich könnte mich schwarz ärgern. Das Echolot funktionierte nicht, weil ich zu billige Stecker für die Stromversorgung verwendet habe.  Habe die blöden Dinger gegen Hochstromstecker aus dem RC-Modellbau getauscht.... jetzt funzt es wieder!!!  Hätte mal besser schon an dem Samstag auf den Suidplasen funktionackelt.  Melde mich mal, wenns Wetter wieder zum Böötchenfahren einlädt. 

Weil:  Vertikalangeln is mit Gummiboot nicht möglich....  )
(Bah, pfui,  was bin ich wieder fies!!!!!|bla


----------



## F(r)ischling (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo gemeinde,
ich gehe oft an der maas angeln hauptsächlich auf raubfisch.
und immer ohne erfolg #qegal was ich versuche blinker, wobbler, jerkbaits, gummis usw noch nicht mal biss oder jagt nach dem köder,
dazugesagt ist es im mom ja immer kalt aber wenn ich in der esox blättere oder bei google was lese alle fangen immer (meistens) ihre fische das kann doch nicht das ich und nen kumpel die einzigsten sind die nichts fangen ......#c
ich muss sagen das wir auch schon länger als 8 std. am wassser sind und alle tiefen und stellen abfischen .
meist sind wir entweder in linne am weer wenn kein kraut im wasser treibt und ziemlich oft in osen direkt an der schleuse unterhalb.


----------



## Markus Capelle (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Frischling,

mit erfolglosen Angelsitzungen bist Du nicht alleine. Auch meine Freunde und ich haben schon viele Tage erfolglos an der Maas und dem Julianakanal bei Roermond und Wessem gesessen und ausser viel Entspannung nichts gefangen; aber Entspannung ist doch auch erstrebenswert.
Nach den vielen tollen Fangberichten und Videos wollte ich das Angeln an der Maas schon drangeben, da ich an mir zweifelte, doch dann erfuhr ich, dass die Fangquoten rund um Maas und Maasplasen drastisch zurückgegangen sind. Aus verschiedenen Gründen.......

Was die tollen Fangvideos angeht;  die erfahrenen Angler, die viele Jahre die Maas und Umgebung  befischen haben ihre GEHEIMEN Hotspots, die sie sicherlich nicht herausposaunen, an denen sie auch erfolgreich die Viecher aus dem Wasser holen. Angeln und Gewässerkenntis ist ein langer Weg des Lernens. Aber um so grösser sind die Erfolgserlebnisse, die sich irgendwann einstellen, wenn ma aus Fehlern lernt und das Gewässer immer besser versteht.

Ich sollte erwähnen, dass ich meine Fänge an der Maas fast ausschliesslich mit Köderfisch auf Pose gezoppt habe, dafür waren die netten Zander alle so um 70cm.

Eine gute Hilfe bei der Gewässererforschong, wenn man nicht auf Boot mit Echolot zurückgreifen kann, ist Googleearth. In der Satelittenansicht kann man recht gut durch die Gewässerfärbung auf die Tiefe schliessen.

Mit ein Paar Leuten in entsprechendem Abstand ansitzen kann auch bei mehreren erfolglosen Stunden recht spassig sein.

Nicht aufgeben!!!

Gruss Markus


----------



## krauthi7 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

|good: #6


----------



## Grundsucher (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Könnte mir bitte jemand mit niederländisch Kentnissen sagen ob ich die Regeln für das Zanderfischen richtig verstanden habe.

http://www.natuurenbos.be/~/media/Files/Themas/Openbare%20visserij/ReglementOpenbareVisserij_2012_NL.pdf

Es geht sich drum das mir von einem Angelhändler in Maaseik gesagt wurde das es verboten sei, Köderfische vom 1.1. - 1.6. zu benutzen, bei Nacht auf Raubfisch zu angeln. Er bezog sich hier auf die Maas wo wir auch angeln möchten.

In der Pdf aus dem link, Vissen volgens de wet 2012, meine ich was anderes gelesen zu haben. Ich kann zwar kein niederländisch aber mit ein wenig googlen sieht es für mich so aus.

An der Maas ist laut Tabelle der Gewässer, Fischen in der Laichzeit, Nachtangeln und Zanderfischen erlaubt.

Links neben der Tabelle unter Nr. 4 stehen Ausnahmen zum Zanderangeln. Hier meine ich nun verstanden zu haben das man zum Nachtangeln den Großen Schein benötigt, in den Gewässern in denen "Snoekbarsvisserij" erlaubt ist, man auch bis 15.4. mit Köderfischen angeln darf und das man nachts gefangene Zander zurück setzen muss, die die man aber tagsüber gefangen hat, behalten darf.

Mfg


----------



## Markus Capelle (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Grundsucher,

der Link, auf den Du Dich beziehst, verweist auf eine belgische Seite. Da die Maas durch drei Staaten fliesst (F/B/NL) unterliegt das Fischereirecht auch drei Gestzgebungen.

Für die Fischerei in den Niederlanden ist dieses EDokument bindend:  http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de

Hier hast Du auch direkt eine deutsche Übersetzung. 
Da steht zu den saisonbedingten Köderverboten:



> [Kein einstellen fremder Inhalte. Thomas9904



Petri Heil, 

Gruss Markus​


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

heeyyyyyy Markus
hmmm denke mal das es nicht an den neuen Hochstromstecker aus dem RC Modelbau liegt das das eLot wieder läuft,denke mal eher das das Gerät wieder Trockern ist und deswegen angeht 
,,, du hast doch n Riss in der Scheibe - Display und da denke ich mal das da die Feuchtigkeit eindringt und nach kurzer Zeit gibt das Ding den Geist auf , wie du ja schon gesagt hattest am Samstag es hat erst funktioniert und nach ca 1std ende nun hast du es zu Hause trocken liegen eine Zeit lang und kannst wieder Einschalten,, denke mal das es mit dem Steckern nix zu tn hat denn ich hab an mein eLot auch nur ganz normale Kabelschuhe dran und noch nie Probleme gehabt mit Strom zufuhr.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Markus Capelle (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Lumpi,

Fehler ist jetzt eindeutig geklärt.....

Der Riss im Display lässt scheinbar keine Feuchtigkeit ins Innere: keine Kondensation im Inneren!

Ich hatte den Orginalkabelstrang fürs bessere Handling unterteilt und einfache Chinchstecker (HIFI aus dem Baumarkt) für die Verbindung eingesetzt. Da der Stecker war von geringer Qualität, daher habe ich ihn jetzt durch einen goldbeschichteten Hochstromstecker (bis 50AH "etwas" überdimensioniert) ersetzt.....  das wars aber auch nicht.....

Im Kabelstrang sitzt eine Stecksicherung, die war durchgeschossen. 

Zur Berichtigung; an dem Samstag hatte das Echo gar nicht gefunzt sondert den kompletten vorausgegangenen Angeleinsatz mit gerissener Scheibe klaglos überstanden.

Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter wieder stimmen, wenn meine OP vorbei ist. Bis dahin habe ich auch meine H-Markerbojen fertig.

Gruss  Markus


----------



## Grundsucher (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Markus

Danke für die Antwort,

das es sich um das belgische Dokument handelt hat den Grund das wir dieses Jahr in Belgien angeln wollen. 2012 sind wir in auf der holländischen Seite der Maas gewesen.

Das Dokument das ich verlinkt habe ist für 2012 gültig gewesen, und solange keine neue Regelung für 2013 erschienen ist, bleibt diese von 2012 gültig. Darum wollte ich wissen ob ich es richtig verstanden habe was das Angeln auf Zander angeht.

Mfg


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Lasst endlich das einkopieren fremder Inhalte, was schlicht nicht unseren
Regeln entspricht.


Immer wieder werden Inhalte der Seiten http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de hier reinkopiert, der Rechteinhaber hat sich diesbezüglich mit uns in Verbindung gesetzt.

Beschränkt euch aufs verlinken oder das sinngemäße zitieren, wörtliches übernehmen bzw. copy and paste geht nicht!


----------



## Markus Capelle (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Thomas.

sorry, ich hatte auf den Urhebr hingewiesen...  kommt aber nicht mehr vor!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ein Hinweis nützt gar nix, es ist und bleibt ein Verstoss.
Danke, dass du da zukünftig aufpassen willst.


----------



## schlossteck (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen :vik:

bin zwar schon lang hier registriert jedoch habe ich das angeln lange zeit vernachlässigt. jetzt habe ich mir letztes jahr ein boot zugelegt was jetzt am leukermeer in well prov. limburg liegt. jetzt meine frage... gibt es hier jemanden der auch dort unterwegs ist und lust hat sich da ab und an mal auszutauschen und ggf. mal liust hat zusammen los zu ziehen?
will hier nun keine stellen oder sonstiges raus lungern nur jemanden finden der in der region unterwegs ist.
ab nächste woche fliegt mein neues 798 cxi hd si von humminbird ein da lassen sich die stellen schon von allein finden =) hoffe ich xD 
ansonsten angenehmen abend noch und ich hoffe auch eine rückmeldung ...
lieben gruß sascha #6


----------



## wilhelm (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Es gibt auf dem Campingplatz Leuckermeer einen gewissen Udo ( war mal hier sehr aktiv) der sollte eigentlich dort bekannt sein.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## rolf101070 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Udo könnte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## DingoDong (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Schon echt krass oder?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Schreibt euch das gefälligst per PN!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Schreibt euch das gefälligst per PN!


Recht haste..
Hab daher mal das allzu persönliche und OT entfernt.


----------



## Peitschen (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo liebe Angler,

Bin neu in diesem Forum. Ich angel am liebsten im Meer. Allerdings bin ich jetzt auf die maasplassen gestoßen. Ist nah zu D'dorf und Raubfisch satt. 

Meine frage ist, darf ich mit einem vispas aus enschede dort angeln? Brauch ich nen zusatzschein oder noch einen anderen vispas? Kennt ihr Bootsverleihe oder gute stellen? 

Petri Heil... 

Chris


----------



## Criss81 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Peitschen,

für die Plassen brauchst du noch einen zusätzlich Schein, der kostet imho 6€. Wo du den genau bekommst kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, ich bekomm den beim Vispas im Angelgeschäft direkt dabei.

Gute Stellen gibt es einige, aber es wären ja leider keine guten Stellen mehr wenn man sie jedem verraten würde .

An die anderen: 

Sind die Plassen eisfrei?

Grüße
Chris


----------



## schmutzpuckel (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Peitschen schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Angler,
> 
> Bin neu in diesem Forum. Ich angel am liebsten im Meer. Allerdings bin ich jetzt auf die maasplassen gestoßen. Ist nah zu D'dorf und Raubfisch satt.
> 
> ...




Zum Thema Zusatzschein und Bootsverleih würde ich Dir empfehlen sich an die VVV zu wenden .Die VVV ist eine Art Infozentrale für Touris, Ausflügler, Reisende etc. .Die werden dir mit Sicherheit weiterhelfelfen#6. Die VVV gibt es fast in jedem mittelgroßen Städtchen...Also, veel plezier, würde der Holländer sagen !:m


----------



## krauthi7 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Hallo Peitschen,
> 
> 
> Sind die Plassen eisfrei?
> ...




ja alles eisfrei gruß


----------



## Pilsbruder21 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Hallo Peitschen,
> 
> für die Plassen brauchst du noch einen zusätzlich Schein, der kostet imho 6€.
> Chris



Hallo Criss81
Bist du sicher, dass du für 2013 auch den Zusatzschein brauchst? In meiner landelijke lijst van viswateren sind ab 2013 die Plassen ganz normal in den Gewässern mit Vispas drin.
Das hat sich gegenüber 2012 geändert. Da waren sie nicht in der Liste und man brauchte den Extra-Schein mit der Liste für die Plassen.
Das hat mich sehr gewundert als ich mir den Vispas für 2013 geholt habe aber es steht so in der Liste.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Pilsbruder21 schrieb:


> Hallo Criss81
> Bist du sicher, dass du für 2013 auch den Zusatzschein brauchst? In meiner landelijke lijst van viswateren sind ab 2013 die Plassen ganz normal in den Gewässern mit Vispas drin.
> Das hat sich gegenüber 2012 geändert. Da waren sie nicht in der Liste und man brauchte den Extra-Schein mit der Liste für die Plassen.
> Das hat mich sehr gewundert als ich mir den Vispas für 2013 geholt habe aber es steht so in der Liste.
> ...


 Hallo Jens
Du hast Recht.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Pilsbruder21 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Torsten
Vielen Dank für die Bestätigung.
Dann kann ich jetzt sicher sein, dass ich dieses Jahr bisher nicht schwarz an den Plassen unterwegs war  

Die visplanner.nl Seite hat vor ein paar Tagen die Plassen immer noch als "nicht im Vispsas enthalten" angezeigt. Die hinken da n bischen hinterher.
Hoffentlich wird das Wetter jetzt noch n bischen wärmer und die blöde erkältung geht endlich weg.:c
Letztes Jahr habe ich um diese Jahreszeit sehr gut an den Plassen gefangen, deshalb juckt es mich schon.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## krauthi7 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo ich war heute mal in roermond unterwegs konnte 4 barsche -richtig dicke mopel- und einen zander verhaften alle durften wieder schwimmen


----------



## Onkelfish (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo krauthi warst mim Boot raus oder vom ufer


----------



## Onkelfish (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Warn auch um Roermond ,Hamn tiefen von 7-12 m befischt , leider Warn  wer Schneider


----------



## krauthi7 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ich war mim boot unterwegs 

es war auch nicht einfach die zu überlisten zickige kleine bister


----------



## Onkelfish (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Haben vom Ufer gefischt kein zupfer


----------



## krauthi7 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

glaub ich die stehen alle weit drinen


----------



## Onkelfish (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das glaub ich da seid ihr mit euren Booten ech gut dran,da beißen dich als uferangler die Hunde . Das einzige was sich sehen lässt sind ab in an die Hechte ,aber na ja die Hauptsache ist der Fun bleibt


----------



## Onkelfish (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Trotz alledem ,Petri zu den Fischen ,hört man immer gern .


----------



## Andreas 85 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi @ all. 

Ich bin neu im Board, und wollte mich kurz vorstellen. Bin 28 Jahre jung und komme aus Eschweiler ( in der nähe von Aachen ). Ich suche leute die Lust haben mit an die Maas und oder die Plassen zu fahren. Da ich den Vispass erst das zweite Jahr besitze, würde ich mich über die begleitung eines erfarenen Mentors freuen. Natürlich ziehe ich auch gerne mit jedem anderen Petrijünger los. Tight Lines


----------



## krauthi7 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

auf was willst du den angeln ?


----------



## daviboy (9. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey leute ich wär aufjedenfall dabei bin 26 komme aus baesweiler und raubfischangler suche immer nette angler bekanntschaften


----------



## redbullcarsten (12. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Verstehe ich das nun richtig, das ich um die Maas bei Roermond und Venlo, sowie die Maasplassen zu befischen nur einen Vispass brauche??? Ich möchte ab diesem Jahr dort vom Boot fischen und brauche die Info was ich genau an Scheinen oder so benötige.
Ach ja und was die Papiere so kosten wäre natürlich auch interessant... #c


----------



## Marco2711 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin 29 und wohne in Aachen. Ich würde auch gerne mal an der Maas angeln gehen, aber leider kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus. Am liebsten würde ich mit der Baitcaster Raubfische ärgern, aber (auch wegen Schonzeiten) bin ich offen für alles andere. Falls mal jemand nen Platz für nen Neuling frei hat immer gern melden


----------



## DingoDong (15. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Frauen sind bei mir immer Willkommen!


----------



## SirusX (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hey zusammen,

ware gestern am gestern am Leukermeer Vorhafen beide Seiten auf Marde,Wurm und Pose ..... von 9 Uhr bis 19 Uhr kein Biss garnichts net mal en kleiner Barsch oder ne Rotfeder überhaupt nichts ,nicht ein Biss die Pose ging net einmal runter was da los vor 2 Jahren ging da richtig was ab ....


Zander auf Köderfisch konnten wir net testen da der Angel laden um die ecke Doby wohl nicht mehr existiert .....und auch keine Köderfische zu fangen waren ...

Ist das normal das da nichts mehr geht ????

Gruß Mark


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hi versuchs mal in wansum hafen wo die schiffe beladen werden ^^ hab da einige stellen wo es relativ gut geht !


----------



## pite (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Zurzeit geht auf Brassen und andere Weißfische nicht gut. Hab nen ganzen Schwarm Brassen laichen sehen. Laichen immer noch wegen dem kalten Wetter.


----------



## yellowred (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Leute,

war gestern mit nem Kumpel am Julianakanal in Elsloo/Stein. Leider nichts passiert ausser Materialverlust  Wir haben was die Niederlande angeht nicht viel Erfahrung. Kann jemand vllt verraten wo genau wir am Julianakanal nicht so ganz auf verlorenem Posten wären? Kommen aus Aachen, Spinnfischer und natürlich vom Ufer. Ihr müsst keine Hotspots verraten aber so ein zwei Tipps wären ziemlich hilfreich. Danke!


----------



## lange1 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo,

kann jemand was zum Wasserstand rund um die maasplassen sagen.

danke


----------



## entspannt (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Kann heut abend bescheid sagen, breche jetzt auf zum Segeln auf den Plassen.


----------



## masterpike (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo zusammen,

kann vlt auch jemand was zum Wasserstand der Maas selber sagen? kann man nähe gennep fischen?

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Margarelon (8. Juni 2013)

masterpike schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann vlt auch jemand was zum Wasserstand der Maas selber sagen? kann man nähe gennep fischen?
> 
> ...



Hier findest du den aktuellen Wasserstand:
http://www.infocentrum-binnenwateren.nl/hoogwater/StartMaas.asp?taal=1&reload_coolmenus


----------



## entspannt (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Schöne Seite, die mit den Wasserständen. Ich war heute Segeln wie schon erwähnt. Und hatte 10 Meter vom Ufer in einem Meter Wasser Tiefe 20 grad gemessen. Der See war de spanjaard in Belgien. Wasserfarbe der Maas war auch ok nicht mehr so aufgewühlt wie letztes Wochenende.


----------



## entspannt (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

War heute mal am niederweert Kanal und am Juliana Kanal. Dropshot = nix
Hardbaits = nix
War aber auch doofes Wetter nur Regen und die Temperatur ist abgesagt. Ja der Sommer ........


----------



## frank67 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo

war gestern in Asselt auf zander und hab 33456 zander erwischt.

ich hab ne neue monatge ausprobiert die echt super war


einfach 5000 twister hintereinander binden und auf grund legen


----------



## Stonefish (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



fränk67 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> war gestern in Asselt auf zander und hab 33456 zander erwischt.
> 
> ...


 
Ich wusste gar nicht, dass da gestern so schönes Wetter war. Hat dir wohl ganz schön dein Gehirn verbrutzelt. 

#d#d


----------



## frank67 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

oh oh,sorry

ich meinte natürlich 3300 zander und 500 twister

einmal hatte ich 495 zander auf einmal an meiner twisterleine

ich kanns euch sagen

mein boot kam ins gleiten und die haben mich bestimmt 10 km die maas hoch gezogen bis ein 34 meter langer wels mitten im fluss stand,sein maul aufriss und meine ganze montage mit allen zandern mit einem happs verschlungen hat.

ich selber konnte gerade so eben noch seinem maul entkommen

wer das erlebt hat weiss wie aufregend angeln sein kann


----------



## krauthi7 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

|kopfkrat  ohne worte |kopfkrat


----------



## frank67 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

jetzt mal ernsthaft |supergri

Checkt mal diese Stellen bei Google Maps: 

51.221387,5.994265 
51.237027,6.007354 
51.232137,6.009543 
51.221924,6.003449 
51.237041,6.005702 
51.229987,5.994115 
51.225163,5.98124 
51.223349,5.978901 
51.212946,5.984069


----------



## krauthi7 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

und nu dieses stellen sind doch schon sooooo alt bekannt 

immer noch |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

in asselt ist es zur zeit ,wie überall am wasser #h#h


----------



## frank67 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



krauthi7 schrieb:


> und nu dieses stellen sind doch schon sooooo alt bekannt
> 
> immer noch |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> in asselt ist es zur zeit ,wie überall am wasser #h#h



für dich evtl aber denkst du für alle anderen auch?


----------



## krauthi7 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

denke schon für die meisten :m


----------



## frank67 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ja ok,dann freuen sich evtl die paar wenigen die die stellen noch nicht kannten

hier wird ja immer wieder mal nach guten stellen gefragt und ich denke angler sollten sich untereinander ein wenig helfen


----------



## RalfErkelenz (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

ich freue mich, Danke#h

Ralf


----------



## frank67 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

siehste :vik:


----------



## Roy Digerhund (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich finde es super wenn mal ein paar Stellen gepostet werden, aber wofür die 2 verwirrten Postings vorher?


----------



## frank67 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

och,ich bin halt so


----------



## Roy Digerhund (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Jedem Tierchen sein...


----------



## misterlover (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



fränk67 schrieb:


> jetzt mal ernsthaft |supergri
> 
> Checkt mal diese Stellen bei Google Maps:
> 
> ...


 
Danke, ich wusste es zum Beispiel noch nicht.#6


----------



## Raubfischfischer (9. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nabend zusammen.

Nachdem ich mir jetzt die Nachtfischerlaubnis besorgt habe wollte ich an "De Grote Hegge" bzw "Plas Koeweide" mal zum Nachtangeln starten. Hier ist es dem grünen Buch nach erlaubt, jedoch gibt es auch hier wieder einige Einschränkungen....So heißt es: "Nachtvistoestemming op de landtong vanaf het kunstwerk tot einde landtong in zuidelijke richting". So, das sagt mir jetzt nicht wirklich viel und auf der Karte kann ich auch keine Landzunge oder sonstiges ausmachen. Kann mir jemand helfen wo jetzt wirklich das Nachtangeln an diesen Seen erlaubt ist? Ich will jetzt nicht aus Unwissenheit falsch Angeln und evtl. eine Strafe kassieren.:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## Daniel93D (11. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Raubfischer

Kann dir zwar nicht direkt helfen weil ich auch erst vor nem halben Monat angefangen habe in Holland zu Fischen aber grenznahe sind ja angelläden die dir da bestimmt weiterhelfen können mein Lieblingsladen der ganz nah bei Roermond ist ist der Brüggener angelladen die verkaufen auch vispässe und sind auch sehr hilfsbereit bei fragen und kennen sich natürlich auch aus 

Lg Daniel93D


----------



## Raubfischfischer (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Nabend zusammen.
Wollt Die tage mal wieder an die Maas. Kann Mir hier jemand Sagen wie es momentan auf zander Und hecht läuft?


----------



## Asgareol (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Tag zusammen.

Kurze Frage zum Angeln mit der Wochenkarte an den Maasplassen.

Gibt es die Liste der Maasseen zu der Karte dazu, damit man weiß wo man angeln kann? Oder kostet diese einmalig extra Geld?

Danke für eure Unterstützung.

Gruß,
Asga


----------



## Carpdr (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Asga,

kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, aber woher kommst Du, dass Du einen Wochenschein benötigtst?

Hole Dir doch den VIS pas und Du darfst 365 Tage im Jahr in NL fischen. Meiner hat 41,50 EUR gekostet.

Gruß
Dreamer


----------



## Asgareol (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi Dreamer,

hab mich inzwischen informiert. Die Liste gibt es beim Kauf einer Wochenkarte dazu.

Ich wohne zwar in der Nähe, aber ich will erst mal testen, wie es dort so von statten geht. Danach werde ich mir den Vispas holen.
Danke für den Tipp .

Gruß,
Asga


----------



## Matthes1984 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Abend zusammen 
Ich hab mal ein par Fragen zu den Maaspalssen und der dort fließenden Maas.
Mein Angelkolege und ich fahren schon seid  ca. 10 jahren dort und in der Umgebung angeln, wir sind  da in dem Sinne  Alrounder, angeln auf Raubfisch so wie Friedfisch und haben bis jetzt eigentlich immer gut gefangen so das zumindest einer von uns was gefangen hat aber seit ca. 6 Monaten geht garnichts mehr dort, weder auf Raubfisch noch auf Friedfisch, keinen einziegen Fang konnten wir seid letztes Jahr September bis jetzt verzeichnen. Mir ist auch klar das es in den Wintermonaten etwas schwehrer ist an den Fisch zu kommen. 

Jetzt zu meinen Frage: Ist es dort mittlerweil so stark überfischt, das es mittlerweile so schwer ist an den Fisch zu kommen?

Kann  mir vielcht wehr ein tipp geben wo man dort noch gut Feedern kann oder wo es sich mehr lohnt zu feedern als an den Passensee selbst?

Ich mein in den 10 jahren ist es aufjeden Fall schwieriger geworden ohne Frage, denn es gibt dort leider gewisse Angler die nicht nur eine Müllhalde hinterlassen sondern auch alles mitnehmen was sie ans Band bekommen und es werden auch Schleppnetze benutzt. Es ist halt so das es uns wundert das seid 7 Monaten rein garnichts mehr funktioniert. Also Jiggen, Wobbeln, Blinkern,Spinnern,  Grundangeln mit  Köfi. nichts geht egal welche Technik man anwendet oder wie man den Köder führt. 
Egal zu welcher Uhrzeit und egal ob Morgen- oder Abenddämmerung nichts beist. 

Genau das selbe mit Friedfisch. Maden, Boilis, Würmer, egal was nichts funktionier, 
Verschiedenste Futter und Mischungen ausprobiert nichts beist mehr. Nicht mal eine dämliche Grundel lol und ja wir haben von 1er hacken bis 12er Wurmhacken, bis runter zu 18er Hacken mit blos einer Made alles ausprobiert. ich mein 18er Hacken bei dem winziegen Ding müssen selbst Brassen aufpassen das sie das Teil nicht einatmen :-D 

Habt ihr vielleich noch eine Idee die wir in der Eifer des Gefächts, Mensch vs. Fisch vergessen haben, den Momentan scheinen ja die Fische zu gewinnen :-D

Ich frage blos, weil es mich wundert, denn wenn man mal einige Wochen nichts fängt ok aber mittlerweile 6 Monate ? und die Pleite geht ja weiter.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Vorraus.

Gruß Matthes


----------



## benihana (5. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,

möchte morgen ne Runde mit dem Boot raus in der Roermonder Gegend. Hatenboer ist leider keiner erreichbar. Habt ihr einen Tip wo ich slippen und das Gespann ein paar Stunden stehen lassen kann???

Vielen Dank und Gruß,

Falk


----------



## Roy Digerhund (5. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

benihana: Frag am besten mal im Thread "Vertikalangeln in Holland" nach. Die können dir bestimmt helfen.
Gruss ROY


----------



## krauthi7 (5. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hy du kannst bei van ass slippen und parken kostet 5 euro ,ruf aber vorher mal da an :
0031-475581283 

wünsch viel glück in der Gegend


----------



## benihana (5. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,

vielen Dank für die Tipps, rufe morgen mal vorher bei van ass an.

Hoffe auch mal das was geht... ;-)


----------



## schdt (22. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Matthes 1984, ich werde Dir nächste Woche berichten ob es noch Fisch in den Maasplassen gibt, will am Montag hin. Hatte an der Westerschelde auch gerade kein Glück, nicht bei Ebbe und nicht bei Flut. Habe aber viel altes Blei gefunden, bis zu 150 gr., Schnüre Wirbel und Haken bei Ebbe  in den Deichen gefunden. Das zur Verschmutzung. g


----------



## Matthes1984 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ja da stimmt leider, dass mit der Verschmutzung. Vorallem wie die Angelplätze hinterlassen werden, die reinsten Müllkippen. Schreklich. 

lg


----------



## Carsten83 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,

bin die kommenden Tage in der Nähe im Landal de Lommerbege - also unweit der Maasplassen. Da Holland sonst nicht gerade um die Ecke ist, besitze ich keinen VISpas. Würde mir dann die Wochenkarte reichen oder hab ich keine Chance als touri? 

Und gleich noch ne Frage: hab auf angeln-in-den-Niederlanden.de gelesen, dass im Moment fast alles Schonzeit hat und kunstköder verboten sind. Hier im Forum lese ich aber von allen möglichen Kunstködern. Angelt ihr alle auf der belgischen Seite oder ist das in NL doch erlaubt?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## feederbrassen (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@CARSTEN83,unter VISpas im www gibt es eine Deutsche Übersetzung 
der Regeln in Holland.Bevor ich da jetzt was falsches zu Schonzeiten etc. von mir gebe.


----------



## CKBW (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Kunstköder sind in NL gesetzlich von Ende März bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai komplett verboten,  ebenso wie Köfis/ Fetzen  usw......

Machst du es trotzdem wirds richtig Teuer.


----------



## Skychannel (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,
wollte mich mal hier ein(k)linken,
fahre nächste Woche 3 Tage mit dem Boot in den Maasplassen herum.
Hat mir meine Frau zu Weihnachten geschenkt, Boot zur Miete.
Gott sei Dank habe ich Jemanden gefunden, der sich auskennt und mir ein paar schöne Stellen am ersten Tag zeigt. Bin schon ganz hibbelig.
Allen viel Spaß, Ruhe und Erfolg, die auch demnächst wieder loslegen.
Martin


----------



## entspannt (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich wollte demnächst mal jerken an der Maas und Umgebung, mensch bin ich auf Entzug


----------



## Benno86 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Guten Morgen,

war vor 2 Wochen mal auf Friedfisch unterwegs in der Gegend um Roermond unterwegs.
Allerdings beim Feedern bzw. Stippen am Kanal nur Grundeln.
Läufts mittlerweile was besser auf Rotaugen und Brassen?
Hat Jemand ggfs nen Tipp wo aktuell auf Friedfisch was geht?
WIll keien genauen Stellen aber interessant wäre obs eher an der Maas oder den Seen sinn macht.
Wollte vorraussichtlich am Wochenende nochmal los 

Berichte dann auch nochmal


Gruß Benno


----------



## feederbrassen (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi ,Grundeln wirst du im Strom nie ausschließen können.
Selbst an den Plätzen wo regelmäßig Wettkämpfe ausgetragen werden und in den Zuläufen.
Jeder Tag ist anders, mal so viele Grundeln das es richtig nervt und den anderen Tag dicke Brassen.
Ich will das nächste mal zum Leuker Meer feedern.
Da ist ein großes ,,Becken" was mit der Maas verbunden ist
und dann weiter zum eigentlichen Hafen.
Mal sehen ,Versuch macht klug.


----------



## entspannt (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich freu mich auf morgen, endlich wieder Hardbaits durchs Wasser ziehen. Hoffentlich hab ich es nicht verlernt


----------



## feederbrassen (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Fahre auch morgen früh an die Maas zum Feedern.
Ostwind ist angesagt da brauch ich es am Vereinsgewässer garnicht erst versuchen.


----------



## Thorsten_The_Fish (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo zusammen.

ich war nach 5 jahren abwesenheit mal wieder an der maas angeln. wie immer an der kuhweide.

heute morgen um 6.30 die maden zum tauchen geschickt..... 1 minute später ging es auch schon los. grundeln.

nach 4 stunden fing es dann an zuregnen, bin dann nach hause.

fazit: 10 grundeln gefangen und die erfahrung gemacht, dass die maas echt leergefischt ist.

komisch: vor 5 jahren hatte ich jeden tag, wo ich dahin gefahren bin immer 10 oder mehr brassen gefangen. hat sich an der maas so vel geändert?

liebe grüße, thorsten aus duisburg.


----------



## feederbrassen (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Die Grundeln sind da ein ähnliches Problem wie im Rhein.
Leergefischt ist die Maas sicher nicht aber es ist nicht mehr so einfach an die KLODECKEL zu kommen  ,die Erfahrung habe ich auch machen müssen. 
Jeder Tag ist anders auch wenn du immer am gleichen Platz  
fischst.
Mal fast nur Grundeln und am nächsten Tag ist es anders herum.
Die fetten Jahre so wie ich sie kenne sind aber wohl vorerst vorbei


----------



## Thorsten_The_Fish (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

macht es dann eher sinn an sie seen zu gehen, oder sollte man der maas treu bleiben? |kopfkrat

leider kann man an den seen ja nicht nachtangeln, deswegen würde ich schon lieber an der maas bleiben. :m


----------



## feederbrassen (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Versuch macht klug


----------



## filli8183 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,
Wir waren Heute am Pfingstmontag mit 4 Leuten von 5-15 Uhr in roermond am lateralkanal fischen.
Es kam uns wie verhext vor, wir haben nur 1 rotauge und 7 Grundlinge gefangen.
Ich haben die letzten 7 Jahren bisher gut Fische rausgeholt. 
Wir wurden warnsinnig das nicht mal eine brasse angebissen hat, es kam uns So vor als ob keine Fische mehr da sind.
Als Köder Haben wir alles mit dabei gehabt, Mais, futter, tauwurm,Maden etc. auch mit gummifischen egal welche Montage wir versuchten nicht hat erfolg gebracht.
Ich werde es mir dieses Jahr noch anschauen und überlegen ob sich nächstes Jahr noch ein vispas lohnt.


----------



## Thorsten_The_Fish (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich werde Sonntag morgen noch mal einen Versuch starten.

Bin echt mal gespannt. 

Mal eo eine Frage zwischendurch:
Wenn man den Nachtangelschein noch nicht hat, darf man ab Sonnenaufgang ans Wasser. Oder?

Grüße.


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Sonnenaufgang ist doch nicht nachts oder ? |bla:
Wegen der Grundeln: 
Morgens oft mittags weniger nachmittags wieder mehr.
Ich habe jetzt nur noch nicht die späten Abendstunden versucht.
Im Rhein soll es dann aufhören mit den Viechern .
Ich spekuliere jetzt mal das es in der Maas dann ähnlich sein wird.#6


----------



## Thorsten_The_Fish (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Sonnenaufgang ist doch nicht nachts oder ? |bla:
> Wegen der Grundeln:
> Morgens oft mittags weniger nachmittags wieder mehr.
> Ich habe jetzt nur noch nicht die späten Abendstunden versucht.
> ...



du bist gerne lustig, wie? 

ich habe den nachtschein noch nicht, deswegen fragte ich.....

wenn ich den nachtschein habe, werde ich die frage aber gerne zurück nehmen. :m

ich werde gerne über die grundeln berichten, wenn ich sonntag wieder zu hause bin.

grüße.


----------



## Benno86 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ICh war zwischendurch auch 2 mal Unterwegs und habe eigentlich sogar eine gegenläufige Erfahrung gemacht.
Beim ersten Anlauf warens so 6 Brassen mittlere Größe,1 Rotaugeum die 20 und natürlich auch Grundeln.
Aber wohlgemerkt nicht an Allen Ruten.

Letzen Freitag Aben für 2 Stunden Auf Raubfisch 2 kleine Barsche.
Auch hier zwar ein paar Grundeln aber das ging eigentlich.


----------



## feederbrassen (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Benno86 schrieb:


> ICh war zwischendurch auch 2 mal Unterwegs und habe eigentlich sogar eine gegenläufige Erfahrung gemacht.
> Beim ersten Anlauf warens so 6 Brassen mittlere Größe,1 Rotaugeum die 20 und natürlich auch Grundeln.
> Aber wohlgemerkt nicht an Allen Ruten.
> 
> ...



Ja je nachdem wo man an der Strecke sitzt.
Kessel z.b. ist nicht Afferden oder Gennep ,gelle:q


----------



## Maas-runner94 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi!

Ich fasse mal kurz die bisherige Saison zusammen, auch wenn diese sich nur auf eineinhalb Wochen beläuft... 
Letzte Woche zum Saisonstart bei mir ein knapp Maßiger zander auf einen kleinen Lucky craft Gummifisch, Später am Tag noch zwei barsche Ca 30cm auf 12,5cm komodo shad... 
Nachmittags haben mich zwei Teamkollegen mit dem Boot aufgegabelt, sind dann ein bisschen schleppen und vertikalen gegangen, Ergebnis 2 hechte und 5 zander in einer Stunde... 


Seit dem war ich durch die Woche und auch über Pfingsten 4 mal am Wasser, aber immer Schneider... 

Pfingstmontag hatten meine Kollegen ein bisschen mehr Glück als andere Angler mit denen wir gesprochen haben (unter anderem Stefan gockel) 
8 zander in 30 Minuten, alle mit köfi mit drop Schrott... 
Fische standen immer unter 8m


Also alles in allem:

Für Uferangler sieht es zurzeit Tagsüber schwer aus, da die fische relativ tief stehen... 
Bootsangler müssen suchen, suchen, suchen, und Naturköder liefen (zumindest bei uns) wesentlich besser als Gummi und Co.

Kann jemand meine "Behauptung" bestätigen?

(ach ja, wir befischen übrigens den Abschnitt gennep-cuijk)

Hoffe dass wir kein so krasses Sommerloch bekommen wie letztes Jahr, aber zurzeit sieht es danach aus..

Schönen Abend!


----------



## Thorsten_The_Fish (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin moin.

War heute wieder an der Maas. Leider wieder nur Grundeln. |evil:

Bin dann noch 1 Stunde stippen gegangen, auch nur Grundeln.

Fazit: Ich habe dieses Jahr noch keinen anderen Fisch außer Grundeln gesehen. 

Nächsten Monat werde ich mal das Hafenbecken von Gennep testen gehen. :m

Grüße, Thorsten.


----------



## feederbrassen (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Versuch mal den Yachthaven von Well.
Das erste Becken von der Maas war Grundelfrei.#6


----------



## Thorsten_The_Fish (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke dir. :m

Werde ich beim nächsten Mal mal ins Auge fassen.

Grüße, Thorsten.


----------



## BeneSB (17. Juni 2014)

War vor ner Woche mit dem Boot auf der Maas unterwegs. Zwischen 17 und 21 Uhr. Dabei mal geschleppt (kein Biss) mal vertikal mit mittleren Gummifischen (einen 70er Hecht). Am zweiten Tag gleiche Zeit, aber nicht mal nen Zupfer. 


MfG
Bene


----------



## Maas-runner94 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Abend!

Ich hab Freitag Samstag und Sonntag die Maas und nebenarme um gennep herum unsicher gemacht! 
Am Freitag mit einem Teamkollegen zusammen insgesamt 4 hechte und 16 barsche drangehabt, allerdings nur einen hecht und die meisten barsche landen können!

Hatten uns einen hotSpot erarbeitet welchen wir völlig unterschätzt hatten! Am Abschnitt wo wir waren haben die Jungs von den booten aus NIX oder nur einzelne fänge gemacht! 

Wir hatten am Wochenende jetzt  insgesamt (nicht gelandete fische inklusive ;-) ) :

5 hechte, ü 20 barsche bis 35cm, 3 zander, einen rapfen, und zur Krönung hatte mein Kollege zusammen mit seinem Bruder Samstag Morgen einen wels von über einem Meter gefangen!

Witzig finde ich übrigens dass ich meine beiden zander am Sonntag ganz gezielt auf Distanz mit Spinner gefangen hab! 
Versuch macht klug! 

Geht aufwärts, man muss sich seine Stellen nur suchen!

Gesendet von meinem ST18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeneSB (17. Juni 2014)

Was waren es denn für Hotspots? Also ich will nicht wissen wo, aber welche Tiefe, was für Struktur? Zander sind schon nicht so einfach im Moment?

Spinner? Bis zum Grund sinken lassen?


MfG
Bene


----------



## Maas-runner94 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi!

Hört sich ungewöhnlich an, aber ich Angel seit einer Woche mit Spinner am Carolina rig... So erreiche ich enorme Wurfweiten und kann den Spinner auch gegen die Strömung extrem Grundnah führen!

Unser hotspot enthält keine besondere Struktur und hat eine einzige kante die von Ca. 3 auf Ca 6 m abfällt... 

Am Spots wo es von 4 auf 7m fällt haben wir aber auch fische gefangen!


Was mich erstaunt, ist dass ich die zwei zander in 20 Minuten an der gleichen kante hatte, einer allerdings auf ungefähr 6,5m, und der andere auf 3,5- 4m...

Gesendet von meinem ST18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maas-runner94 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mein teamkollege angelt vom Boot übrigens nur mit kleinen Köderfischen mit drop shot... Im direkten Vergleich zum Gummifisch der eindeutige Favorit zurzeit!

Gesendet von meinem ST18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Benno86 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Grade nochmal für 1 1/2 SStündchen unterwegs gewesen.
Resultat ein ca 18cm Barsch.
 Gruß Benno


----------



## Matthes1984 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Beim letzten Mal hab ich einen 35ger Barsch auf Wobblergefangen und einen 80iger hecht auf meine Köfigrundmontage  Das waren dieses Jahr aber die ersten Fische bis auf par Grundeln ^^ Also ist echt schwehr geworden in der Maas und Maasplasen was zu fangen, würde auch nicht sagen das die Maas Lergefischt ist aber der Bestand an Fischen ist sicher gesunken. In den Jahren die ich dort angel sihst man dann woran es liegt. Wir haben schon öfters Schleppnetze am Ufer gefunden, dann kommen die Angler die alles mitnehemn was am Hacken landet, die dann mit Blauensecken voll mit Fisch die heimfahrt antreten. Alles schon gesehen aber was willst machen.  lg


----------



## abgemetert (9. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Moin moin!

Habe einen Bericht vom Angeln in Roermond auf meinem Blog veröffentlicht. Gerne könnt ihr mal reinlesen:
http://abgemetert.blogspot.de/2014/08/back-to-roots-holland-auf-die-simple.html

Es war nicht immer leicht und wir mußten uns die Fische teils hart erarbeiten, aber es war echt schön!


----------



## schwedenmeter (17. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

vielleicht kann mir jemand hier im Forum helfen.

Ich möchte gerne mit meinem Angelkollegen ein Angelboot kaufen. Zukünftiges Einsatzgebiet sollen die Maasplassen in Roermond sein.

Wir suchen nach Möglichkeit ein Konsolenboot mit ca. 4-5 m
Länge, mit AB (Führerschein vorhanden) und Trailer. Austattung als Angelboot wäre wünschenswert, aber bitte keine Plattform. 

Unsere bevorzugte Angelmethode ist das Schleppfischen.

Unser Budget liegt bei ca. 3.000 EUR.

Wenn jemand von Euch sein Boot verkaufen möchte, schreibt mir einfach eine PN.

Für Tipps in Sachen preiswerte Bootsabstellplätze in und um Roermond (keine Wasserliegeplätze) wäre ich auch dankbar.


Vielen Dank  #h


----------



## Goetz (21. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und hab mir dieses jahr erstmals den angelschein für die niederlande geholt. in diesem zuge war ich schon zwei mal ander der maas angeln,aber ich habe da leider keine geeignete anegelstelle finden können. ich angel vorerst vom ufer aus mit kunstködern.

Kann mir Vielleichte einer ein paar tipps geben wo ich passende angestellen find!? ich komme aus aachen, daher ist der raum maastricht die erste anlaufstelle. 

Wenn mich einer persönlich angestellen zeigen könnte, wäre ich sehr erfreut.

vielen dank im vorraus.

Gruß
Goetz


----------



## RheinTim (12. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Was geht den momentan an der Maas?  Barsch?  Zander?  Hecht?


----------



## Maas-runner94 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



RheinTim schrieb:


> Was geht den momentan an der Maas?  Barsch?  Zander?  Hecht?



Bei uns in der Region afferden/gennep/Mook geht zurzeit alles..

Gerade in 3 Stunden bei gennep vom Boot aus mit Spinnern die flachwasserzonen abgeworfen, Resultat 39 fische, überwiegend barsche bis maximal 40cm...

Vom Ufer aus fangen wir viele gute barsche, meistens um die 40cm..
Ansonsten viel hecht bis 50 60cm, und viele kleine rapfen..     Nur die großen wollen noch nicht! 

Auf Gummifisch beißen die Räuber am besten zur Dämmerung hin, und von der buhne aus gefischt. 

Ansonsten den ganzen Tag über köfi am drop-shot rig der einzige Erfolgsköder, vertikal und geworfen!


Sonntag haben wir Stephan gockel getroffen, der hatte mit seinen Gästen einen hecht von 1,10m landen können..  


Also es lohnt Strecke zu machen und auszuprobieren!

Anbei ein paar Bilder der letzten 2 Wochen... Fangberichte auf www.AngelshopGoch.de

Gruß aus Goch!


----------



## krauthi7 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

pteri maas runner94 gefällt mir


----------



## Maas-runner94 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



krauthi7 schrieb:


> pteri maas runner94 gefällt mir



Ich danke dir!


----------



## RheinTim (15. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Petra Maas runner 94. War am Samstag an der Maas.  Nicht ein zupfer gehabt. Erst als wir weiter zur Waal gefahren sind,  gab es Barsch und Rapfen.


----------



## schweden86 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

wels geht auch gut in roermond


----------



## TimoMiri (18. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo möchte zum ersten mal die Maas befischen am 3.5 geht es los. Da wir uns garnicht dort auskennen und googel auch nicht was wirklich brauchbares ausspuckt suchen wir evtl. Eine Anfahrtsadresse die mit dem navi erreichbar ist. Wie haben das Hafenbecken ins Auge gefasst haben aber das Gefühl das es dort überfischt sein könnte. Wer hat den einen Tipp für uns. LG Timo und Miriam


----------



## TimoMiri (18. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

3.10


----------



## Maas-runner94 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ufer oder mit Boot?

Und welches Hafenbecken?


----------



## TimoMiri (19. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo das Hafenbecken in Gennep hat man uns gesagt wir wollen vom Ufer aus Fischen.


----------



## G.zocker (23. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi wollte mal zur Maas auf Zander probieren bei Wessem, kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen was zurzeit geht an Zandern!? Wollte es mal mit der Spinnrute versuchen.Hat vielleicht einer von euch gut gefangen!?! Gruß.g.zocker.


----------



## Matthes1984 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi in den Maasplassen ist allgemein schwierig geworden an Zander vom Ufer aus zu kommen. Ich such mir immer Spots wo die meisten Angler zufaul sind um dort hin zu laufen


----------



## macman (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

hallo darf ich mit dem normalen vispas an den maasseen angeln oder brauch ich dafür einen weiteren erlaubnisschein??
ich habe schon überall gegoogelt aber nirgens eine passende antwort gefunden.
Danke im vorraus
macman


----------



## Der.Tobi (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



macman schrieb:


> hallo darf ich mit dem normalen vispas an den maasseen angeln oder brauch ich dafür einen weiteren erlaubnisschein??
> ich habe schon überall gegoogelt aber nirgens eine passende antwort gefunden.
> Danke im vorraus
> macman



 Hallo,

 ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du die Gegend rundum Roermond meinst? Dort wird meistens nur der Vispas benötigt.
 Wenn du genau wissen möchtest, welche Dokumente du benötigst, gehe am besten auf www.visplanner.nl 
 Dort zoomst du dann auf der Karte näher ran, wo du angeln möchtest und klickst dann auf "Ververs gegevens". 
 Die nun grün markierten Stellen kannst du erneut anklicken und dort siehst du welche Dokumente du genau benötigst.

 Ciao!


----------



## macman (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke


----------



## Ael (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi, hat schonmal jemand von euch auf der belgischen Seite der Maas geangelt, so in dem Bereich um Lüttich rum, und hat da vll den ein oder anderen Tip?


----------



## edi1974 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Raubfischfischer schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen.
> 
> Wie sind bei euch so die letzten Tage gelaufen? Konnte gestern Abend einen schönen Zander auf Köderfisch verhaften, nahe der Schleuse. Köderfische gab es on mass.
> Wie waren eure Fangergebnisse während der letzten Regentage?


hi wo angelnst du ..bin neu hier würde gerne von einem Erfahrenen Angler aufklären lassen ..bin aus deutschland fahre gerne oft nach venlo um zander zu angeln nicht so erfolgreich


----------



## hollywood*79 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

bei einem geeigneten Gewässer zum Karpfenangeln in der Umgebung von Krefeld bin ich beim Googlen auf die Gewässer/ Seen rund um Roermond gestoßen.

Ich bin quasi nur für eine Woche beruflich in der Gegend von Krefeld und wollte ganz spontan das Wochenende davor zum Angeln nutzen.


Kann mir jemand Tipps geben? Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## billo (29. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Tach zusammen, suche Gleichgesinnte. 

Bin 26, Karpfenangler und treibe mich zurzeit zwischen Wessem und Roermond rum um Maaskarpfen zu fangen. 
Komme aus Kreis Heinsberg und fahre meist alleine zum Angeln. Habe vor die nächsten Jahre an der Maas und den Seen auf Karpfen zu Fischen - je öfter desto besser. 

Sich alleine aufzuraffen ist oft schwierig, kenne jedoch erst wenige Karpfenangler die nicht in einem Deutschen Verein Fischen. Habe zwar auch einen deutschen Schein, die Maas lässt mich aber nicht los....

Wer auch die Wochenenden dort am Wasser verbringt, kann sich gerne melden um evtl mal zusammen die Zelte aufzuschlagen *noHomo* ;-D 

Gruß 
Billo


----------



## Zanderblues (29. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mal ne kurze Frage an billo. Wie angelst du an der Maas momentan auf Karpfen? Also Maiskette,Boilies, Futterkorb.. Wollte auch mal nach roermond losziehen war letztes Jahr erfolglos dort aktiv war aber die meiste Zeit in asselt. 
Kennst du vielleicht eine andere gute Stelle oder einen See?

Grüße David


----------



## billo (29. März 2016)

Zanderblues schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage an billo. Wie angelst du an der Maas momentan auf Karpfen? Also Maiskette,Boilies, Futterkorb.. Wollte auch mal nach roermond losziehen war letztes Jahr erfolglos dort aktiv war aber die meiste Zeit in asselt.
> Kennst du vielleicht eine andere gute Stelle oder einen See?
> 
> Grüße David




Erst mal ne frage, wie stelle ich ein, dass wenn jemand der mir in nem Tread antwortet, oder generell was neues gepostet wird, ich benachrichtigt werde !? 


War 2 Jahre lang erfolglos, die holländischen Angler, die ich flüchtig kennenlernte, bewunderten, das ich so lange durchhalten habe. Mir wurde gesagt die meisten, bleiben nur 2 - 3 Wochenenden und kommen nie wieder. 

Es ist meiner Meinung nach sehr schwierig an der Maas -aber gerade das, lässt mich jedes Mal wieder dort hinfetzen  

Boilies zu 90%, Partikel zu 10%. Brassenalarm. Aber da fängt man ja auch Brassen auf 24mm -.- 

Stellen ?  Ich bitte dich 
Hart erkämpft


----------



## billo (29. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Thread*


----------



## Tobias1985 (29. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen , 

Suche auf diesem Wege Gleichgesinnte um unser Hobby nachzugehen !!! Komme aus der Nähe von Düren und bin im Besitz des Vispas . Vielleicht finden sich ja so Leute um zusammen am Wasser zu sitzen . 
Über antworten würde ich mich freuen !!!!


----------



## billo (29. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Tobias1985 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Auf was angelst du denn ?


----------



## Tobias1985 (30. März 2016)

billo schrieb:


> Auf was angelst du denn ?



Hallo , bin da sehr flexibel !!! 
Sitze gerne mit der stipprute am Wasser aber genau so gut gut auf karpfen aber gerne auch auf Hecht , Zander oder barsch !! 
Je nach Lust und Laune


----------



## Detlef07 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen, werde mich wohl mal am Sonntag Richtung Maasbracht/Stevensweert aufmachen ... mal sehen ob an einen der Seen oder Maas / oude Maas.  (Karpfen)
Wer ist den sonst noch im Verein  in Stevensweert (De Snok)
Gruß


----------



## Tobias1985 (30. März 2016)

Detlef07 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, werde mich wohl mal am Sonntag Richtung Maasbracht/Stevensweert aufmachen ... mal sehen ob an einen der Seen oder Maas / oude Maas.  (Karpfen)
> Wer ist den sonst noch im Verein  in Stevensweert (De Snok)
> Gruß




Hallo , muss man unbedingt in diesem Verein sein oder reicht ein Verein der auch zu Limburg gehört ??? Bin in brunssum im Verein !! Oder reicht der  Vispas mit der Gewässerliste ?? 
Gruß Tobias


----------



## billo (31. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Tobias1985 schrieb:


> Hallo , muss man unbedingt in diesem Verein sein oder reicht ein Verein der auch zu Limburg gehört ??? Bin in brunssum im Verein !! Oder reicht der  Vispas mit der Gewässerliste ??
> 
> Gruß Tobias





Deiner reicht auch, war vorher auch in Brunssum ;-) Aber Liste und Pas immer dabei haben, wobei auch die App reicht habe ich gehört. Vertraue meinem Handyakku aber nicht, habe immer beides mit [emoji1417] 
Lade dir trotzdem mal den Visplanner im AppStore runter, dann trägst du deine Vispas-Nr ein und kannst immer sehen wo du darfst und wo nicht - ohne Blättern und suchen zu müssen... Ist echt einfacher finde ich


----------



## billo (31. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Detlef07 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, werde mich wohl mal am Sonntag Richtung Maasbracht/Stevensweert aufmachen ... mal sehen ob an einen der Seen oder Maas / oude Maas.  (Karpfen)
> 
> Wer ist den sonst noch im Verein  in Stevensweert (De Snok)
> 
> Gruß





Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall schon mal Petri Heil und dicke Fische! Evtl werde ich es auch aus Wasser schaffen, mal sehen ob mein Chef meiner gnädig ist und mich Samstag nicht antanzen lässt[emoji28] 
Wenn ich gehe, dann von Freitag bis Sonntag, werde hier updaten.


----------



## SPUTNIK (31. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo

Ich möchte mal gerne nach Holland zum Angeln,Habe dort keine Erfahrungen gemacht.
Komme aus Eschweiler (Kreis Aachen ).
suche Leute die mit einem zusammen fahren. 
Spinnfischen auf Zander , Barsch und Hecht.

Gruß #h


----------



## Detlef07 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



billo schrieb:


> Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall schon mal Petri Heil und dicke Fische! Evtl werde ich es auch aus Wasser schaffen, mal sehen ob mein Chef meiner gnädig ist und mich Samstag nicht antanzen lässt[emoji28]
> Wenn ich gehe, dann von Freitag bis Sonntag, werde hier updaten.





Ja dann hoffe ich für Dich das Du die zeit bekommst zum Angeln #6
Wo treibst Du dich am Wasser rum?
Gruß Detlef


----------



## Detlef07 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



Tobias1985 schrieb:


> Hallo , muss man unbedingt in diesem Verein sein oder reicht ein Verein der auch zu Limburg gehört ??? Bin in brunssum im Verein !! Oder reicht der  Vispas mit der Gewässerliste ??
> Gruß Tobias



Kannst auf der Vispas App nachsehen ob Du da darfst oder auf dem Link  http://www.visplanner.nl  vom Pc aus,dann gebe ich die Daten ins Navi und speichere mir so die Spots ab.

Gruß Detlef

PS: warum bekomme ich keine Benachrichtigungen das man auf mein Kommentar geantwortet hat,oder ist das so normal?


----------



## alex-racer (31. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



billo schrieb:


> Tach zusammen, suche Gleichgesinnte.
> 
> Bin 26, Karpfenangler und treibe mich zurzeit zwischen Wessem und Roermond rum um Maaskarpfen zu fangen.
> Komme aus Kreis Heinsberg und fahre meist alleine zum Angeln. Habe vor die nächsten Jahre an der Maas und den Seen auf Karpfen zu Fischen - je öfter desto besser.
> ...



Hallo Billo,

Ich habe die letzten Jahre fast ausschließlich nur auf Karpfen gefischt.
Jetzt ist aber auch der Raubfisch in mein Beuteschema gerückt :q.
Wir können aber gerne mal einen Ansitz an der Maas machen.
Und ab Juni geht es dann auch auf Waller.
Du kannst dich ja gerne mal bei mir melden über PN am besten.
Bis die Tage gruß Alex


----------



## Tobias1985 (31. März 2016)

Detlef07 schrieb:


> Kannst auf der Vispas App nachsehen ob Du da darfst oder auf dem Link  http://www.visplanner.nl  vom Pc aus,dann gebe ich die Daten ins Navi und speichere mir so die Spots ab.
> 
> Gruß Detlef
> 
> PS: warum bekomme ich keine Benachrichtigungen das man auf mein Kommentar geantwortet hat,oder ist das so normal?



Hallo , vielen Dank für den Tip - werde dies mal probieren. Habe mich auch schon gewundert , dass man keine Benachtrichtigung bekommt !!


----------



## billo (31. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

@Alex-Racer 
darauf komme ich zurück [emoji1417] habe dich mal geaddet (oder wie das hier heißt) 

@all
Über die App Tapatalk, bekommt man über alles Bescheid. Gibt's im AppStore kostenlos. Einfach laden, Anmelden, Forum wählen und los geht es 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobias1985 (31. März 2016)

SPUTNIK schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich möchte mal gerne nach Holland zum Angeln,Habe dort keine Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Komme aus Eschweiler (Kreis Aachen ).
> ...




Hallo , gerne können wir uns mal unterhalten über PN . Gruß Tobias


----------



## Tobias1985 (31. März 2016)

Tobias1985 schrieb:


> Hallo , gerne können wir uns mal unterhalten über PN . Gruß Tobias



Du hast eine PN


----------



## Tobias1985 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



billo schrieb:


> @Alex-Racer
> darauf komme ich zurück [emoji1417] habe dich mal geaddet (oder wie das hier heißt)
> 
> @all
> ...





Hi , danke für den Tip [emoji1303]


----------



## marko566 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe gehört, das man in Belgien auch in der aktuellen Schonzeit vom Boot aktiv auf Hecht Und Zander angeln darf. Ist das richtig?

Ich wollte in Maasaik/Kinroi angeln

Gruß
Marko


----------



## MadHatter (4. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Wer macht denn sowas?#d Lasst die Fische wenigstens die paar Tage im Jahr in Ruhe.


----------



## kolbenring (25. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

einen wunderschönen guten abend 
habe mir nun endlich auch mal den vispas geholt und wollte morgen mal nen abstecher nach roermond machen an die maasplassen drogestan . 
wo auch die campingplätze sind 
wo darf ich denn da angeln ?
ist es auch da an dem strand ( sand ) bereich möglich sich niederzulassen zum angeln ?


----------



## hanzz (25. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



kolbenring schrieb:


> einen wunderschönen guten abend
> habe mir nun endlich auch mal den vispas geholt und wollte morgen mal nen abstecher nach roermond machen an die maasplassen drogestan .
> wo auch die campingplätze sind
> wo darf ich denn da angeln ?
> ist es auch da an dem strand ( sand ) bereich möglich sich niederzulassen zum angeln ?


Hast du die Gewässerliste ?
Da kannst nachschauen, wo du angeln darfst.
Muss man eh dabei haben.

Oder mit dem Smartphone und der Visplanner App. Da kannst deine Vispass Nr eingeben und dann auf einer Karte, ähnlich wie Google Maps, sehen, wo du angeln darfst. Blaues Wasser, Ruten raus. [emoji6]


----------



## TobiasJ90 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Huhu zusammen, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Julianakanaal gemacht? Das kleine Dorf "Urmond" ist nicht zu weit weg von mir und ich wollte mal hin.. jegliche Erfahrungen gerne gesehen


----------



## CKBW (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

In urmond selber war ich noch nicht, aber fahre ein paar km weiter da findest du richtig gute stellen.


----------



## Nizzyx (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Servus,
wie läuft es momentan bei den Maasplassen? War die letzten Sonntage in Wessem am Kanal unterwegs. Leider kein Fisch. Nur  etliche Barsch nachläufer. War aber auch um die Mittagszeit da und habe nur die Möglichkeit vom Ufer aus zu angeln. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SvenOe (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen,
ich werde kommendes Wochenende mit ein paar Freunden das erste Mal in Holland an der Maas und den Maasplassen angeln. Dabei wollte ich es speziell auf Aal versuchen. Wir wissen noch nicht genau, ob wir mehr in der Maas oder den Maasplassen angeln werden.. Könnt ihr mir Taktiken mitteilen, mit denen ihr zu dieser Jahreszeit die besten Erfolg auf Aal hattet? 
Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Kelti (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



SvenOe schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich werde kommendes Wochenende mit ein paar Freunden das erste Mal in Holland an der Maas und den Maasplassen angeln. Dabei wollte ich es speziell auf Aal versuchen. Wir wissen noch nicht genau, ob wir mehr in der Maas oder den Maasplassen angeln werden.. Könnt ihr mir Taktiken mitteilen, mit denen ihr zu dieser Jahreszeit die besten Erfolg auf Aal hattet?
> Vielen Dank schon mal!



Aktiv auf Aal in Holand ist nicht erlaubt 
http://www.sportvisserijnederland.n...h/regeln-fischerei-in-binnengew-228-sser.html
Bis nach unten zu den "geschützten Fischarten" Scrollen


----------



## Sven1609 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Guten Tag zusammen #h
Ich werde morgen mit ein paar Freunden zusammen in Holland, in der Nähe von Wessem, das ganze Wochenende angeln fahren. Dabei habe ich es hauptsächlich auf Zander und Hecht abgesehen und zwar mit Köderfischen. Dazu wollte ich mich hier im Forum mal nach Tipps und Tricks umhören. Hat da jemand Erfahrung die er mit mir teilen will? Empfehlt ihr eher eine Grund- oder Posenmontage? Welche Köderfische laufen zu dieser Jahreszeit am besten (in welcher Größe?/ganzer Köderfisch oder Fischfetzen?). Ich würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen  |wavey:


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo also ich War im Mai an den Maasplasen auf Zander und habe gut mit Wobbler gefangen. ...da es viel geregnet hatte das Wasser recht trübe war und das Wetter bewölkt, liefen knall gelbe und leuchtend grüne super. ..und auch vom Ufer mit Pose, ne Laube als köfi im Mittelwasser. Aber wie gesagt das War Mai.....

LG Michael


----------



## BeneSB (14. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo Waller Michel,

das hört sich aber super an. An welchem Plassen und in welcher Tiefe warst du denn unterwegs?
In der Regel hört man nicht mehr viel von Zanderfängen.


----------



## rcfman (15. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen, 

weiß jemand wo ich die Tiefenkarte besonders für die Region um Reomond bekomme? 

Dank und Gruß

Alex


----------



## BeneSB (16. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## t-rex600 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hi,
Tiefen-Karten könnt Ihr hier sehen!
https://webapp.navionics.com
Ist Für alle Gewässer, Ihr müsst nur unten links auf den Butten Sonar Charts drücken, vorher eure Region ran Zoomen in der Karte!
Unterwegs vom Handy per GPS und Ihr wisst genau wo Ihr steht!
Oder kaufen für Echolot!
Gruß Stefan


----------



## t-rex600 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Mal eine Frage!
Ist es erlaubt auf den Maasplassen über Nacht vom Boot aus zu angeln?
Rundumlicht ist am Boot montiert!


----------



## wilhelm (23. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

T-rex, schau mal hier :
http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/nachtvis-derde-hengel/


----------



## t-rex600 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

werde ich jetzt nicht so ganz schlau raus Wilhelm, aber Zanderjäger 1969 schrieb das es nicht erlaubt ist!


----------



## wilhelm (24. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo T-rex600
Wenn du ganz sicher sein willst rufe bitte mal beim Fremdenverkehrsamt in Roermond an die können dir sicher weiterhelfen.
KONTAKT
Markt 17
6041 EL Roermond
+31(0)475-335847
info@vvvmiddenlimburg.nl


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



t-rex600 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage!
> Ist es erlaubt auf den Maasplassen über Nacht vom Boot aus zu angeln?
> Rundumlicht ist am Boot montiert!



Da hilft der VISplaner recht einfach.
Die besagte Stelle suchen, anklicken und dann die weiteren Infos anwählen.

Dort findet man folgende Stelle...


> Het nachtvissen in alle Midden-Limburgse Maasplassen is het gehele jaar verboden tussen zonsondergang en zonsopgang.


... die mit dem Google Übersetzer schnell aufschluss darüber gibt, das dort das Nachtangeln verboten ist.

Grundsätzlich ist Nachtangeln auch nur dort erlaubt, wo es speziell mit dem Symbol gekennzeichnet ist. Und dazu braucht man den Aufkleber (kostet 10€) um überhaupt Nachtangeln zu dürfen.


----------



## t-rex600 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

ok, dachte nur das es vom Boot einen Unterschied macht und erlaubt währe!


----------



## mfgrolf (4. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

So langsam wird's was mit mir.

Schöner Rapfen und Barsch ausm Kescher gehüpft, drei kleinere Barsche durften eh wieder ins Wasser.


----------



## Nizzyx (5. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*



mfgrolf schrieb:


> So langsam wird's was mit mir.
> 
> Schöner Rapfen und Barsch ausm Kescher gehüpft, drei kleinere Barsche durften eh wieder ins Wasser.


Barsch geht dort hervorragend. Gestern auch ca. 12 um die 20cm erwischt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## guido007 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich wollte, nach fast 27 Jahre Pause, wiedermal meine Ruten ins Wasser  schmeißen und suche Mitstreiter, die gerne dabei sein möchten. Ich würde  gerne auf Zander, Hecht und Barsch  gehen und möchte mich beim HSV de Swalm ab 2018 anmelden. Gewässer  wären dann z.B. Asselt. Ich weiß nicht, ob es hier noch aktive  Petrijünger gibt, die mitmachen möchten?
Ich selber bin 43 Jahre alt und muss das Handwerk fast neu erlernen, da ich damals nur mit Blinker geangelt habe.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn man mir aktuelle Tipps geben könnte und sich  der ein oder andere für ein gemeinsames Angeln interessieren würde.
Ich komme aus Nettetal.
Gruß an alle.


----------



## Gast (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich stelle es hier einfach mal rein.
Der Wasserstand der Maas ist kräftig am steigen, Uferangeln ist nicht überall mehr möglich.
Und Bootsfahrer sollten auf Treibgut achten.
Mir kam heute auf der Maas einiges an Unrat entgegen und die Strömung ist so stark das 28g Jigs nicht mehr ausreichten.


----------



## trawar (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Danke für die Info bin am Sonntag mit dem Schlauchboot in Hatenboer da unten.


----------



## trawar (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Ich suche schon den ganzen tag im Netz eine Seite wo ich den Wasserstand der Maas um Roermond sehen kann, finde aber leider irgendwie nichts.

Hat da jemand anlaufstellen für mich?

Danke.


----------



## Carpdr (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo,

hier kannst Du die Wasserstände sehen:
https://www.rijkswaterstaat.nl/water

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Karlemann (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo, 

hier so was wie eine Angler Ampel mit Wetter Daten.
https://www.weerplaza.nl/Visweer/

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kain1170 (1. September 2018)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*

Hallo allerseits!
Ich bin nicht nur hier im Forum neu, sondern auch in der gesamten Angelwelt.
Da es bis zur anstehenden Fischereiprüfung noch ein bisschen hin ist, habe ich heute einen Ausflug nach Roermond gewagt (den Vispas besitze ich natürlich) um ein bisschen Erfahrung zu sammeln und einfach eine schöne Zeit am Wasser zu haben. Dies war zumindest der Plan. 
Im Endeffekt sah es so auch, dass ich die meiste Zeit damit verbachte einen Angelplatz zu finden und das recht frustran ausging. Ich fand nur abgesperrte Häfen, Yachtclubs, Campingplätze etc. Dabei war mein Ziel ein stehendes Gewässer an dem ich gut vom Ufer auf fischen kann. 
Andere Angler nach ihren Hotspots zu fragen ist zwar ein heikles Thema aber ich versuche es dennoch, euch ein paar Tipps zu entlocken. Habt ihr also Hinweise für mich an welchen Stellen, Plätzen oder zumindest groben Beschreibungen ein für mich geeigneter Platz ist?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus und 

mit fischigen Grüßen!


----------



## MAAKMASTER (14. Oktober 2018)

guido007 schrieb:


> *AW: Angeln an der Maas und den Maasplassen*
> 
> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> ...



Hey Guido,
mit etwas Anleitung und einigen Tipp´s hast Du schon 2 Hechte und einen guten 61 cm. Zander fangen können !!!
Nur mit dem Fangen von Köderfischen mußt Du noch viel lernen.
Gruß Willi


----------



## guido007 (6. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Willi.

Dank dir. Gestern war die Krönung bisher, 78er Hecht, jede Menge 40er Barsche und zur Krönung am Abend ein Waller von ca 1,70 m. Das war ein Kampf am Ende des Tages.

Schüler dankt dem Lehrer.
Freue mich auf die nächste "lehrstunde" mit dir.

Petri


----------



## MAAKMASTER (8. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Guido,
Dickes Petri-Heil 
Der Lehrer ist Stolz auf den Schüler....es kommt noch soweit das ich den Schüler um Rat fragen muß !!!
Fänge sind zur Zeit hervorragend, und am Mittwoch werden wir nochmals nachlegen ( Zander ) 
Gruß Willi


----------



## guido007 (20. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Willi.
Petri Dank.
Ja, der Mittwoch war auch gut und auch der Zander war dabei. Hecht hätte größer sein können.  

Wünsche Hannelore und dir ein paar schöne Feiertage und vielleicht klappt es ja am 27.12. nochmal im Jahr 2018 als Abschluß.
Wetter sieht aktuell trocken aus.
Grüße Guido


----------



## MAAKMASTER (3. Januar 2019)

Hey Guido,
Was habe ich gesagt.....................Wir fangen Zander !!!!!!!!
Wenn es auch nur 1 Zander war, aber es hat wieder geklappt,und auch Du wirst über kurz oder lang Deinen ersten
Maas-Zander fangen 
mit den Barschen bist Du ja schon gut vertraut !
Bis Samstag
Gruß Willi


----------



## guido007 (4. Januar 2019)

Ja Willi.
Wir werden morgen sehen was das Wasser hergibt. Vielleicht auch der erste Maas Zander.
Stelle ist zwar gut, aber irgendwie wollen die mich nicht. 
Aber ich gebe nicht auf. 
Bis morgen.


----------



## MAAKMASTER (6. Januar 2019)

Hey,
Gestern war wieder ein toller Tag, Guido und ich konnten wieder super Barsche fangen...33-42 cm.
Und 3 Hechte 35-40 cm. die allerdings noch etwas zulegen müßen.
Die Zander haben uns Gestern allerdings die kalte Schulter/Flossen gezeigt, aber wir kommen wieder !!!
Gruß Willi


----------



## guido007 (13. Januar 2019)

Tja Willi. Zander gehen uns da aus dem weg. Aber die Barsche sind auch nicht schlecht, haben ja eine ordentliche Größe. 
Mal schauen wie es am Freitag mit dem Wetter aussieht. Kalt und trocken, mehr möchte ich nicht.


----------



## MAAKMASTER (24. Januar 2019)

Hey,
Zur Zeit ist das Angeln etwas  erschwert,(Schneegriesel,Nebel, Minus-Grade usw.)was uns allerdings nicht vom Angeln abgehalten hat !!!
Konnten am Freitag einige schöne Fische nachlegen..............allerdings nur Guido......  ich bin
leider Schneider geblieben.
Habe aber genau die Stelle für einen 65 cm. Zander gefunden !!!! Läst für die Nächste Tour hoffen.


----------



## MAAKMASTER (27. Januar 2019)

Hey,
Gestern war mal wieder ein Super Angeltag,.....
trotz sehr niedrigem Luftdruck haben die Fische hervorragend gebissen.
Guido und ich konnten insgesamt 15 Fische fangen, 10 Zander und 5 Barsche !!!
Die erstaunten Augen von Guido sehe ich immernoch 
Alle auf der Maas, in ca. 3-5 m. Wassertiefe.
Nächste Woche werden wir nochmal nachzulegen versuchen.
Gruß Willi


----------



## guido007 (2. Februar 2019)

Willi, heute wäre der Tag bescheiden gewesen. Von oben Wasser und von unten.  Allerdings ist unser Ofen verbessert worden. Hatte der Tag doch noch was gutes. 
Melde mich für den 08.02. telefonisch bei dir. Aktuell scheint es warm aber leichter Niesel zu geben. Ändert sich aber täglich. Gruß


----------



## guido007 (8. Februar 2019)

Hallo Willi.
Der Wind heute war extrem 25 km/h und teilweise 50  in Böen. Hat aber für einen Zander und einen großen Barsch gereicht. Konnte aber auch nur von 9-12 Uhr angeln, da der Wind immer extremer wurde.


----------



## old Mac (19. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe.

Mein Schwager und ich möchten gerne nähe Roermond  (Maas / Massplassen)  mal zum Angeln fahren.  Es soll auf Friedfisch gehen ( Feeder/Posenangeln ).
Zwischen durch auch mal auf Raubfisch.

Jetzt meine Frage, Wie sieht es in der Gegend mit Rollstuhlgerechten Angelplätzen aus, da mein Schwager gehbehindert ist ?

Kennt jemand solche Stellen wo man gut von einem Rollstuhl aus angeln kann, die auch noch gut zu erreichen sind?

Ich möchte keinen Hotspot erfragen, sondern nur Rollstuhl gerechte Stellen erfahren.
Gewässerart eigentlich egal. Fluss /Kanal oder Stillgewässer. wir sind auf alles vorbereitet.


Ich bedanke mich im Voraus für eure Informationen.

Gruß  OldMac


----------



## MAAKMASTER (26. Mai 2019)

Hallo OldMac,
Kaufe dir einen Angelschein vom HsV de Swalm, Bekommst Du in Brüggen ( Brüggener Angelladen,oder bei Angelsport Secker in Mönchengladbach.....aber auch Online kannst Du die Papiere bestellen.
Dann kannst Du beim Campingplatz " Maasterras " in Asselt, gleich an der Kaimauer angeln, der Platz heist " Loswal " !!!
Ist für Rollstuhlfahrer hervorragend geeignet, kannst das Auto gleich hinter Dir abstellen, und auch Fangmäßig nicht uninterressant,
Lieben Gruß und viel Petri-Heil
Willi


----------



## old Mac (26. Mai 2019)

Hallo Willi,
Danke für deine Hilfe
Auch dir viel Petri Heil
Gruss OldMac


----------



## MAAKMASTER (29. Mai 2019)

old Mac schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> Danke für deine Hilfe
> Auch dir viel Petri Heil
> Gruss OldMac



Bitte !
Berichte mal wie es war.
Gruß Willi


----------



## Burmi (11. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin der Thorsten aus der Nähe von Geldern. Also zwischen Maas und Rhein. Ich habe nach einiger Zeit wieder zur Spinnrute gegriffen und versuche mich auf Zander und Barsch. Mit eher mäßigem Erfolg. Leider habe ich nicht so viel Zeit zum Angeln. 
Ich würde mich freuen wenn es sich mal ergeben könnte das man an Maas oder Rhein zusammen den Stacheligen nachsteigen könnte. Ich bin 50, mobil und einigermaßen sozialverträglich


----------



## Durgi (27. September 2019)

Moin,

neu hier im Forum und da ich derzeit in den NLD wohne, wollte ich mich ein wenig informieren.
Was ich mit dem Vispas so gelesen habe, ist alles wieder zurueckzusetzen, oder gibt es davon Ausnahmen, insbesondere an der Maas?

Gruss,

Michael


----------



## Kasua (2. November 2019)

Tag zusammen. In den nächsten Tagen will ich mit dem Belly mal auf die Maasplassen. Das wird der zweite Einsatz mit dem Bötchen.
Jetzt habe ich natürlich die Qual der Wahl. Würde gerne mal Zander vom Belly aus fangen. Barsch und Hecht gab es bei der ersten Session auf dem Mookerplas. Evtl mag mit ja tatsächlich jemand nen kleinen Tip geben welcher der Seen zu empfehlen ist bzw. welcher vielleicht nicht (aufgrund von zu viel Verkehr oder so).  Deeper ist vorhanden. Würde mich sehr über kleine Tips freuen.
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Ersi1907 (16. Januar 2020)

Hallo. 
Weiß jemand, wie es aktuell an den Plassen läuft? Möchten am WE unser neues Boot einweihen. Wo kann man um Roermond am
besten slippen. Danke vorab für die Rückmeldungen.


----------



## Waller Michel (16. Januar 2020)

Naja slippen kannst du auf jedenfall am Jachthafen Hatenboer ......glaube auch am Campingplatz!
Was an den Plassen im Moment geht, kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen, war jetzt auch schon ne Zeit nicht mehr dort!

LG Michael


----------



## eisblock (16. Januar 2020)

Ersi1907 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Weiß jemand, wie es aktuell an den Plassen läuft? Möchten am WE unser neues Boot einweihen. Wo kann man um Roermond am
> besten slippen. Danke vorab für die Rückmeldungen.


Keine Ahnung, wie es an den Plassen läuft. War vorletztes WE dort und habe niemand vom Boot aus Angeln sehen.  War auch nicht das beste Wetter. Wegen dem Slip versuch es mal in der Roermond City Marina, De Rosslag. Ruf den Hafenmeister (der Name ist Logan) an und frag ihn, ob er dich slippen lässt. Vielleicht gegen kleine Gebühr hilft er dir auch. Der Slip ist schmal, aber führt direkt ins Hafenbecken. Somit recht entspannt das Ganze.


----------



## Angelbube (28. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen.
In Hatenboer ist das Slippen nicht mehr möglich, dort ist in den Wintermonaten geschlossen. Eine vernünftige Slippanlage - die auch im Winter geöffnet ist, wäre die Marina Oolderhuuske.


----------



## MAAKMASTER (1. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
Erstes Angeln nach der Schonzeit !
Der Schüler ist dem Lehrer um einiges Vorraus 
Guido konnte Gestern 2 Schöne Zander 58 cm. und 50 cm. fangen, zudem noch ein Hecht von ca. 70 cm.
Selber habe ich 2 Bisse versemmelt, konnte aber einen 68 cm Hecht nachlegen. War ein sehr schöner Tag mit viel Sonne und schönen Fängen.
Werden nächste Woche wieder einen Versuch starten......Freue mich. !!!


----------



## Ersi1907 (6. November 2020)

Guten Tag. Weiß jemand,
Ob man aktuell nach Limburg zum angeln auf dem Boot reinkommt? Danke!


----------



## Großmaulbarsch (18. November 2020)

Hallo Ersi,

wir haben ein Boot in Roermond liegen und waren in den letzten 2 Wochen 4 mal damit auf den Maasplassen zum Fischen draussen. Laut Aussage unseres Hafenmeisters in Hatenboer kein Problem für deutsche Tagesausflügler. Also alles machbar.


----------



## Ersi1907 (18. November 2020)

Großmaulbarsch schrieb:


> Hallo Ersi,
> 
> wir haben ein Boot in Roermond liegen und waren in den letzten 2 Wochen 4 mal damit auf den Maasplassen zum Fischen draussen. Laut Aussage unseres Hafenmeisters in Hatenboer kein Problem für deutsche Tagesausflügler. Also alles machbar.


Super vielen Dank!


----------



## MAAKMASTER (24. Dezember 2020)

Schöner Fangtag !
Guido und ich konnten am Sonntag 20.12. einige gute Fische fangen.
Unter anderem einen 70 er Zander von Guido, sowie einen 34 er und einen 32 cm Barsch......von den 10 cm Barsch der auf einen 15 cm. Gufi gebissen hat, sprechen wir mal nicht. Selber konnte ich einen schönen 64 cm. Zander fangen. Alle Fische konnten wir Vertikal in einer Angeltiefe von 6-8 m. fangen....Köder 10-15 cm.


----------



## hecht7 (4. Januar 2021)

Hallo.
Wenn du erwischt wirst,geht es 10 Tage in Qarantäne.Siehe Webseite Fishing in Holland.


----------



## YoshiX786 (8. Januar 2021)

hecht7 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Wenn du erwischt wirst,geht es 10 Tage in Qarantäne.Siehe Webseite Fishing in Holland.


So pauschal wie du das hier hin zimmerst, ist das nicht richtig!!!
Da gibt es einige Ausnahmen die du, wenn du schon "Fishing in Holland" als Quelle deiner Information angibst, auch gelesen haben müsstest!
Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung und berufsbedingt, dass Angler die einen Tagestrip in die Niederlande machen und kontrolliert werden, eher nicht in eine 10-tägige Selbst-Quarantäne geschickt werden!!!!
Und andersrum werden Tagesausflügler die aus den Niederlanden nach Deutschland einreisen auch nicht ohne Weiteres in eine 14-tägige Quarantäne geschickt.


----------



## MAAKMASTER (10. Januar 2021)

hecht7 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Wenn du erwischt wirst,geht es 10 Tage in Qarantäne.Siehe Webseite Fishing in Holland.



Kleiner Grenzverkehr !
Sowohl in den Niederlanden wie auch in Deutschland.......wer sich nicht länger wie 24 Stunden in eins von den beiden Ländern aufhält, braucht nicht in Qarantäne !!!
Bitte erst genau informieren, und dann schreiben.
Hat auch mit erwischen nichts zu tun !


----------



## Nelearts (11. Januar 2021)

Maakmaster u. YoshiX786 haben Recht. Im Rahmen des kleinen Grenzverkehrs gibt es die Regelung mit der 24h Aufenthaltsdauer im jeweiligen anderen Land.
Es sollte sich allerdings jeder überlegen, ob er in der aktuellen Zeit unbedingt auf seine Ausflüge bestehen möchte!
Wintersporttouris werden durch gesperrte Zufahrten u. Parkplätze geblockt. Die Inzidenzzahlen sprechen für sich!
Kann man nicht für ein paar Wochen bis zum wirklichen Impfstart mal verzichten?
Ist das wirklich soooo schwer?

Gruß vom Niederrhein,
Nelearts


----------



## marko566 (21. Januar 2021)

Ist es explizit verboten oder nur nicht gerne gesehen, wenn ich mich alleine an einen See in NL Stelle und meine Köder bade?


----------



## MAAKMASTER (4. Februar 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Maakmaster u. YoshiX786 haben Recht. Im Rahmen des kleinen Grenzverkehrs gibt es die Regelung mit der 24h Aufenthaltsdauer im jeweiligen anderen Land.
> Es sollte sich allerdings jeder überlegen, ob er in der aktuellen Zeit unbedingt auf seine Ausflüge bestehen möchte!
> Wintersporttouris werden durch gesperrte Zufahrten u. Parkplätze geblockt. Die Inzidenzzahlen sprechen für sich!
> Kann man nicht für ein paar Wochen bis zum wirklichen Impfstart mal verzichten?
> ...



Hallo Nelearts,
Bitte sei mir nicht Böse, aber wir sind keine Wintertouris und auch keine Shoppingtouris.
Im erlaubten Rahmen möchten viele Angler ihrem Hobby nachgehen, was in den Niederlanden auch überhaupt kein Problem ist.
Im erlaubten Rahmen heist: 
Nur mit " einer weiteren Person " darf ich mich treffen. Mindestabstand einhalten, eventuell Mund -Naseschutz.
Dann steht überhaupt nichts einem Entspannten Angeln entgegen, auch nicht seitens der Ortnungshüter in den Niederlanden.
Zudem werden aus den paar Wochen bis zum Impfstart.........noch einige " Monate " !!! vergehen. Und die Schonzeit beginnt auch Ende März, somit werden 90 %
der Angler zudem zu Hause bleiben.
Gruß
Willi


----------



## Nelearts (5. Februar 2021)

MAAKMASTER schrieb:


> Hallo Nelearts,
> Bitte sei mir nicht Böse, aber wir sind keine Wintertouris und auch keine Shoppingtouris.
> Im erlaubten Rahmen möchten viele Angler ihrem Hobby nachgehen, was in den Niederlanden auch überhaupt kein Problem ist.
> Im erlaubten Rahmen heist:
> ...


Moin Willi,
im Grundsatz stimme ich Dir ja zu!
Allerdings macht mich der Impfablauf bei uns, die Zahlen in NL (wohne auch in Grenznähe, und grundsätzlich das Verhalten meiner Mitbürger etwas nervös.
Nicht jeder scheint respektable Ansichten zu haben wie Du. Wenn ich denn schon in NL bin dann kann ich ja auch noch Kaffee kaufen, ins Outletcenter gehen... oder sonstwas.
Aber eins ist klar!
Im Jahr 2039 findet eine weltweite Party statt und alle feiern mit!
Gruß,
Holger


----------



## MAAKMASTER (7. Februar 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Moin Willi,
> im Grundsatz stimme ich Dir ja zu!
> Allerdings macht mich der Impfablauf bei uns, die Zahlen in NL (wohne auch in Grenznähe, und grundsätzlich das Verhalten meiner Mitbürger etwas nervös.
> Nicht jeder scheint respektable Ansichten zu haben wie Du. Wenn ich denn schon in NL bin dann kann ich ja auch noch Kaffee kaufen, ins Outletcenter gehen... oder sonstwas.
> ...



Hallo Holger,
Ich habe einen Wohnwagen, und Stellplatz in Swalmen, und auch mein Boot liegt dort.
Fahre deshalb Wöchentlich ein mal in die Niederlande, um nach dem rechten zu sehen.Zierfische füttern ect....... Vermeide im großen und ganzen den Kontakt mit größeren Ansamlungen von Campern und Einheimischen, und halte mich überwiegend nur zum Angeln dort auf.
Auch die Kontrollen auf dem Camping Platz werden peinlich eingehalten.....sprich nur mit einer Person kontakt zu haben, und die anderen Vorsichtsmaßnahmen.
Und sollte sich einer mal Kaffee kaufen, oder sich eine Pommes zum Mitnehmen kaufen, so sehe ich auch da keine Probleme.....vorausgesetzt man beachtet alle Vorsichtsmaßnahmen.
So wie es zur Zeit auch die meisten Holländer machen.!
Wo ich allerdings auch einen Dicken Hals kriege, sind die ganzen Schaufenster Touristen im Outletcenter, und die Großeinkäufer bei den Zwei Brüder in Venlo.!!!
Aber zur Zeit ist in Holland Hochwasser, und das Wetter wird die meisten von einem Trip nach Holland abhalten.
Wünsche allen ein entspanntes Wochenende...........und zur Party komme ich auch.
Gruß
Willi


----------



## MAAKMASTER (28. Februar 2021)

Vollmond Zander,
Gestern konnten ich mit mein Angelfreund Guido  auf der Maas, nähe Buggenum einen Ausnahme Zander fangen.
Mit 85,5 cm. eine echte Granate.
Wassertemperatur ca. 8-10 Grad,Köfi 14 cm in der Farbe Motoroil, leider blieb es bei dem einen Zander.
Mehrere Bootsbesatzungen sind leider Komplett Schneider geblieben.


----------



## MAAKMASTER (27. März 2021)

Nachgelegt !
Am Donnerstag konnte Guido einen 72 cm. Zander nachlegen, zudem noch einen 43 cm. Zander.
Selber konnte ich einen 34 cm. Barsch fangen, einige Fischkontakte konnten wir leider nicht verwerten.
Köfi......Barsch Dekor 12 cm.


----------



## MAAKMASTER (27. März 2021)

MAAKMASTER schrieb:


> Nachgelegt !
> Am Donnerstag konnte Guido einen 72 cm. Zander nachlegen, zudem noch einen 43 cm. Zander.
> Selber konnte ich einen 34 cm. Barsch fangen, einige Fischkontakte konnten wir leider nicht verwerten.
> Köfi......Barsch Dekor 12 cm.


Nicht Köfi..........................Gufi !!!!


----------



## guido007 (5. April 2021)

Tja, gerade habe ich gelesen, dass es seit dem 15.03.21 wohl verboten ist vom Sportvisserij Limburg - Roermond Fisch mitzunehmen.
Mal schauen, ob es ein verfrühter Aprilscherz ist oder nur für die Schonzeit gilt und ab Juni wieder zurückgenommen wird.





						VISplanner | Sportvisserij Nederland
					

Slimmer vissen doe je met VISplanner! Met VISplanner zie je direct op kaart exact waar je wel en niet mag vissen met jouw VISpas(sen). Daarnaast vind je er duizenden visvoorzieningen zoals visstekken, trailerhellingen, hengelsportwinkels, vissteigers, en nog veel meer. Check de website of...




					www.visplanner.nl
				




Petri und bleibz gesund.


----------



## hanzz (5. April 2021)

guido007 schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ob es ein verfrühter Aprilscherz ist oder nur für die Schonzeit gilt und ab Juni wieder zurückgenommen wird.


Der erst April ist schon durch. 
Warum sollte man explizit für die Schonzeit diese Regelung ausrufen. Die Entnahme in der Schonzeit ist ja schon per Definition verboten. 
Das wird wohl auch erstmal so bleiben. Laut Sportvisserij wird die Situation beobachtet und irgendwann neu bewertet. 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Entnahme Verbot auf Jahre bleibt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. April 2021)

Moin, verstehe nur Bahnhof ( spreche / lese kein niederländisch ).

Warum wird die Fischentnahme verboten , was steckt dahinter?

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (5. April 2021)

Hallo,


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Warum wird die Fischentnahme verboten , was steckt dahinter?


Wenn man dem Übersetzungsprogramm trauen darf, war es scheinbar zu schwierig, diejenigen  Angler, die zuviel , zu klein oder sonstwie geschont entnommen zu haben im Zaum zu halten.   Das versucht man jetzt wohl mit dem Totalverbot zu unterbinden.


----------



## ollidi (5. April 2021)

Schaut mal hier. Da gibt es schon einen Thread zu dem Thema.


----------



## Colophonius (5. April 2021)

Schade, dass ein so


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin, verstehe nur Bahnhof ( spreche / lese kein niederländisch ).
> 
> Warum wird die Fischentnahme verboten , was steckt dahinter?
> 
> R.S.



In den Niederlanden ist die Entnahme von Fischen generell eher ungern gesehen. Catch&Release ist dort nicht nur erlaubt, sondern auch ausdrücklich erwünscht. Die guten bis sehr guten Fischbestände in den Niederlanden in Verbindung mit deren viel unkomplizierteren und günstigeren Erlaubnisschein (VisPas) haben dann dazu geführt, dass viele Angeltouristen sich dort leider genau wie in der deutschen Heimat benehmen und ihr Geld in Fisch aus dem Wasser ziehen wollen. Das Problem scheint es gerade in dem Gebiet seit einer Weile zu geben und jetzt wurde eben die Notbremse gezogen. Hoffentlich wirkt die auch, damit die Niederlande als Angelparadies auch für Touristen erhalten bleiben.


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. April 2021)

Wobei man auch von dem ein oder anderen "Weißfischproblem" so hörte.

Sollen ja zur Laichzeit massiv Brassen entnommen worden sein !?

Ist natürlich eine Sauerei - ich werde die "Müllsackfraktion" nie verstehen - und das noch als Gastangler.

Aber diese Sorte gibt es auch in den Vereinen - ein Angler bei uns hatte mal nach Besatz fangfähiger Rotaugen 300 Stück in der Fangliste , das hat sich doch schonmal gelohnt!!!????

R.s.


----------



## guido007 (6. April 2021)

Habe nun die Information erhalten, dass es nur in den Limburger Kiesgruben verboten ist, Fisch mitzunehmen. In den Kanälen und auf der Maas bleibt alles wie immer.
Also quasie in allen Seen in Limburg (denke ich), sind Kiesgruben, da es ja keine natürlichen Seen sind.
Beachten muss man aber noch, wenn die Kiesgrube zu einem Verein gehört, in dem man Mitglied ist, dann darf man da auch Fisch mitnehmen.


----------



## jkc (6. April 2021)

Wenn dem so ist, dann wird das niederländische System ja auch immer eindeutiger.


----------



## guido007 (12. April 2021)

Hier die Internetseite dazu.









						Belangrijke aanpassing voorwaarden Maasplassen
					

Om visstroperij te voorkomen heeft Sportvisserij Limburg een nieuwe maatregel ingevoerd op de Maasplassen. Er mag geen vis meer worden meegenomen en het gebruik van een leefnet is verboden.




					www.sportvisserijlimburg.nl
				




Grüße


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (12. April 2021)

Diese Regelung kommt leider 10 oder 15 Jahre zu spät


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (25. Juni 2021)

Ich habe gestern Abend auf der Maas binnen 3 Stunden 18 Angelboote gezählt , alle zwischen Arcen und Schleuse Sambeek
Jemand von euch da unterwegs?


----------



## MAAKMASTER (5. Januar 2022)

Waller spielen verrückt !
In den Letzten 3 Wochen konnten wir ( 2 Personen ) 3 Welse 1,00 m. 1,20 m. 1,22 m. fangen....und 1 Wels von geschätzten 1,80 - 2,.....? habe ich nach 35 Minuten verloren.
Mal sehen was noch kommt.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (8. Juli 2022)

Momentan spinnen nur die Schneider(tage).  könnte es sein, dass der Sauerstoffgehalt im Keller  ist und gerade den Zandern das aufem Magen schlägt?


----------



## DrSeBsE (15. August 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

nach ca 15Jahren Abstinenz ist in mir kürzlich das Anglerherz noch einmal aufgegangen und ich möchte es dann doch nochmal wissen.
Ich war zuletzt 100% Karpfenfischer, aus Zeitmangel möchte ich mich bei meinem Neustart aber neu orientieren und habe mich nun an die Raubfischangelei gewagt.

Ich komme aus dem Kreis HS und war die letzten beiden Samstage vor Sonnenaufgang an der Maas (einmal Roermond und einmal Maasbracht), trotz dass die Stellen grundsätzlich nach Potenzial aussahen blieben beide Tage komplett Erfolglos.
Gefischt wurde mit diversen Gummifischen (sowohl natürliche wie auch grelle Farben, 7cm, 9cm und 12cm)


Daher meine Frage an euch: Liegt es daran dass ich Anfänger in der Raubfischangelei bin oder ist es (momemtan bei den Wetterverhältnissen) einfach nicht leicht Fisch vom Ufer aus zu fangen?

Besten Dank für Antworten.
Viele Grüße, Sebastian


----------



## Taxidermist (15. August 2022)

DrSeBsE schrieb:


> oder ist es (momemtan bei den Wetterverhältnissen) einfach nicht leicht Fisch vom Ufer aus zu fangen?


Glasklar richtig erkannt, bei 25 Grad Wassertemperatur sind die Fische eher mit Überleben beschäftig, als mit Fressen!
Karpfen und andere wärmeliebenden Fische mal ausgenommen.
Da wärest du vielleicht besser mit deinem alten Karpfentackle aufgeschlagen?
Wir haben hier einen Holland-Experten, der auch vor ein paar Jahren die Erkenntnis erlangt hat, dass die Fische im Hochsommer fast nur noch an Stellen zu fangen sind, wo das Wasser noch einigermaßen Sauerstoffsättigung hat.
Also Wehre, Zuflüsse, oder Schleusenanlagen!

Jürgen


----------



## jkc (15. August 2022)

DrSeBsE schrieb:


> ...Daher meine Frage an euch: Liegt es daran dass ich Anfänger in der Raubfischangelei bin oder ist es (momemtan bei den Wetterverhältnissen) einfach nicht leicht Fisch vom Ufer aus zu fangen?


Hi, mutmaßlich an beidem, auch viele erfahrene Angler haben aktuell Schwierigkeiten an ihren Fisch zu kommen, als unerfahrener ist es da noch schwieriger.

Grüße


----------



## DrSeBsE (15. August 2022)

Danke für die Antworten.

Zurück zur Karpfenangelei wird es vorerst nicht gehen, dafür fehlt momentan die Zeit und mich juckt es in der Tat meinen ersten Zander wie auch größeren Hecht zu bekommem.


Das Wetter wird ja nun langsam Abkühlen, daher werde ich es in den kommenden Wochen nochmal versuchen und überlege parallel dazu auch mal ein Guiding bei Helrec zu buchen.

Auch ohne Fang habe ich in die bisher 2 befischten spots vertrauen und werde es dort wieder versuchen.

Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## MAAKMASTER (19. August 2022)

DrSeBsE schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> 
> Zurück zur Karpfenangelei wird es vorerst nicht gehen, dafür fehlt momentan die Zeit und mich juckt es in der Tat meinen ersten Zander wie auch größeren Hecht zu bekommem.
> 
> ...



Hallo Sebastian,
Der Juli/August zählt zu den schwierigsten Monaten zum Raubfisch Angeln !!!
Versuche es sehr früh Morgens, oder sehr spät am Abend.........und Probiere es mal mit " Dropschot " und kleinen Ködern......ca. 5-8 cm.
Gruß Willi


----------



## DrSeBsE (19. August 2022)

Hallo Willi,

das beruhigt zumindest etwas und ich freue mich dass es langsam aber sicher abkühlt.

Ganz klar bin ich Bereits vor Sonnenaufgang am Wasser. Mit Glück schaffe ich es Sonnag noch Mal an die Maas, ich werde berichten ob es geklappt hat.


Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## MAAKMASTER (28. August 2022)

Hallo Sebastian,
Waren Gestern von 6,30 Uhr bis 14 Uhr auf der Maas...........Ansitz Angeln !
Leider ohne einen einzigen Biss/Fisch 
Aber für mich verständlich..............Die Maas hat zur Zeit keinerlei " Strömung " wenig Wasser und auch noch Pi.. warm, unter solchen Voraussetzungen fängt man nur noch Nachts seine Fische.............................oder einen " Blinden Fisch " !!!
Aber die Erholung auf dem Wasser ist auch etwas schönes und die Entspannung      hat uns gut getan. 
Gruß Willi


----------



## DrSeBsE (9. Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen, ich nochmal.

Also ich war heute das 4. Mal seit meinem ersten Beitrag hier in der Region an der Maas bzw heute am Julianakanal.

Abgesehen von einem kleinen Döbel (auf Jigspinner) blieben alle 4 Tage komplett ohne Fischkontakt und ich weiss nicht woran es liegt. Es war mehrfach so, dass ich am Wasser ankam und an der  Wasseroberfläche regelrecht Party gefeiert wurde, sowohl Weißfisch als auch jagende Raubfische. gebissen hat leider dennoch nichts.

Nun nochmal eine Frage:
Liegt es vielleicht an meinem unerfahrenen Führungsstil, liegt es an der Tageszeit (jedes Mal von ca. 30 Minuten vor Sonnenaufgang bis Mittags) oder sind die Regionen hier vielleicht wirklich total überfischt und die Fische demnach vorsichtig?

Viele Grüße, Sebastian


----------

